# Zara-Leoni Progress Journal



## Zara-Leoni

Thought I might make a progress journal thingy for a bit of fun.

Normally I would only do this during diet as tbh I dont think I have much interesting to write the rest of the year pmsl :laugh:

So where do I start....? (see the problem.... nothing of note happening... lol)

Well.... I am currently making the most of the time I have left before my next comp diet starts on 3rd Jan 09 to try and improve my shape as best I can.

Next year I'll be doing all the usual Scottish shows and see where that gets me.

Am eating pretty clean and in a good routine with it, keep my protein high all year round as a matter of course, and eat chicken and rice and protein shakes as my main sources of food every day as routine all year. I do eat other stuff if I want it but I find doing this means I am fed regularly and therefor not hungry and less inclined to eat rubbish.

Training.... Well I tend to train 6 days a week.... 4 weights and 2 cardio is the plan (note: plan. haha).

Suppose I could tell you yesterdays wee session.....

(For clarity after seeing some other journals... my weights are per dumbell not combined weight of the two)

*(Shoulders, Abs and Ass)*

Dumbell Presses:

10 x 12kg dumbells

8 x 14kg dumbells (4 sets)

Other Dumbell Presses (I dunno the name of these will find out lol)

10 x 10kg dumbells (5 sets)

Standing Side Raises

10 x 6kg dumbells (2 sets)

8 x 8 kg dumbells (3 sets)

Isolated Side Raises (Standing - Hold Back of bench and lean to side slightly.... one side at a time - make sense? prob not lol)

10 x 6kg dumbells (5 sets each side)

Rear Delts... Sitting Bent Over (Again.... dunno the names... good me eh?)

10 x 6kg (5 sets) - Gotta be careful with this due to injury

Upright Pully Rows (Traps)

10 x 13.5kg (5 sets)

Other Pully Rows (Rear Upper Delts.... Hard to explain... think above with one foot behind and standing back from the cable, and pull up and back rather than straight up...)

10 x 13.5kgs (5 sets)

Side Pully Raises to finish

12 x 3.5kg (5 sets either side)

ABS...

Combined leg extentions dumbell pullovers

25 x 10kg (5 sets)

Hanging leg raises

4 sets of 10

ASS....

Kneeling leg extensions with ankle weights

20 x 5kg per leg (4 sets)

Well.... that was yesterday. Hope I havent bored anyone too much :laugh:

Good luck deciphering my interesting exercise descriptions..... I learn by training with good people in the gym but theres never any discussion of what things are called and its not a subject I tend to look up online etc.... nutrition and supplements are my geek area haha :laugh:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Great stuff Zara....

Am chuffed you've got a journal going, will be interesting to see how you prep etc xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

BabyYoYo said:


> Great stuff Zara....
> 
> Am chuffed you've got a journal going, will be interesting to see how you prep etc xx


cheers hun.... I always do a prep one... this offseason malarky is new for me though 



Lin said:


> Lol Zara with your gym terminology, I think it's a womens thingy :laugh: as I do the same :lol: .........will be interestin to see the way diff women train, nice one xxxxx


Aye.... the terminology is interesting isnt it haha.... I just reckon its how you do them and not what you call them that counts


----------



## weeman

am no starting my journal till the new year Zar,your keen lol,i think i would only have two entries in mine

1 started journal today,i'm super strong,biggest i've been,but feel fat.

2 (1 month later) even stronger,evn bigger,still a fat pob.

lol

your shoulder sesh would kill me,i'd be done after the first three exercises lmao your weights are stronger than mine too 

will be keeping track mrs x


----------



## clarkey

Good luck Zara will be keeping track on this thread:thumbup1:, what class are you planning on doing?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> am no starting my journal till the new year Zar,your keen lol,i think i would only have two entries in mine
> 
> 1 started journal today,i'm super strong,biggest i've been,but feel fat.
> 
> 2 (1 month later) even stronger,evn bigger,still a fat pob.
> 
> lol
> 
> your shoulder sesh would kill me,i'd be done after the first three exercises lmao your weights are stronger than mine too
> 
> will be keeping track mrs x


I dont think I'll have much more to post myself to be honest pmsl :laugh:

Shoulder sesh is good eh.... was Roberts - is the one he showed me wee while ago


----------



## Beklet

Ah, someone else to put me to shame! LMAO!

I'm exhausted just reading that!!!!


----------



## weeman

clarkey said:


> Good luck Zara will be keeping track on this thread:thumbup1:, what class are you planning on doing?


Zara looks decieving mate,you would think she was gner do trained figure but in actuallity she is gunning for the over 90kg class for this years scottish ukbff as she said she was gner cain my ass.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

clarkey said:


> Good luck Zara will be keeping track on this thread:thumbup1:, what class are you planning on doing?


pmsl ignore weeman... the only ass caning he is getting is from ser with a leather belt haha :laugh:

Am doing trained figure mate


----------



## clarkey

Zara-Leoni said:


> pmsl ignore weeman... the only ass caning he is getting is from ser with a leather belt haha :laugh:
> 
> Am doing trained figure mate


lol and from something plastic from what I just read!!!


----------



## Jux

Great pressing there Zara! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dawn

Oh good stuff. Glad you decided to start a journal again. If you don't get on stage next year I'm coming up there to kick you on it hehe!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Dawn said:


> Oh good stuff. Glad you decided to start a journal again. If you don't get on stage next year I'm coming up there to kick you on it hehe!!


hehehe.... I'll hopefully get a pic or two up soon Dawn... they might just have to be my own crappy phone ones, but have been on a mission to change my shape a bit and I think it may be working..... (mainly getting delts bit bigger and upper back bit wider....). Well I know its working as my sodding t-shirts dont fit me now pmsl :laugh: Oh.... and I have lats now lmao.



LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Great pressing there Zara! :thumbup1:


Cheers buddy.


----------



## Robsta

I'll follow this thread just to perv at Zara's pics....


----------



## PRL

Some one say pics???

Zara ya tease up em up. lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Robsta said:


> I'll follow this thread just to perv at Zara's pics....





PRL said:


> Some one say pics???
> 
> Zara ya tease up em up. lol


lol two of my favourite people.... anyone else I'd be shouting at ya for being pervs haha :laugh:

Pete you've seen recent ones lol... Will try get better ones though to post.


----------



## yummymummy79

Will keep an eye on this one as well as the other girlies' journals, nice to know what everyone is doing and to have a bit of comparison for where I could be in the future.

I've got some work to do!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

GYMBABE said:


> loving the terminology zara
> 
> Looking forward to reading this journal - will you be adding your diet and supplementation info also or just when you start dieting?
> 
> Zoe


I can add it now...

Diet is:

meal one: extreme protein and sugar-free oat based musli

meal two: chicken and rice

meal three: BSN syntha6 (note - meals 2 & 3 sometimes other way round dep how early I train as the syntha6 is PWO)

meal four: Extreme Protein

meal five: chicken and rice (again sometimes swap 4 & 5 round)

meal six: usually salmon and sweet potato and veg or similar

snacks: usually have a banana and some plain cashew nuts at some point throughout the day.

I dont worry over much about amounts right now.... each chicken & rice is one breast, and 1/4 pack of that microwavable stuff, with a couple of spoonfuls of low fat sauce... sweet and sour or whatever.

Apart from protein shakes, I tend to use supplements more when dieting. Contemplating using cellmass again but dunno. Might do. Am using Gaspari Thermogenic Thyrotabs just now... theyre quite good.


----------



## ElfinTan

Howdy Doody Missy! :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Howdy Doody Missy! :thumbup1:


Howzit


----------



## ElfinTan

It's winter FFS - so freeeeeezing:rolleyes:  

So what's you split at the mo? And are you working on anything in particular?


----------



## Guest

Good luck Zar.... I will keep an eye on this thread... If I may be so honored


----------



## delhibuilder

goodluck


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> It's winter FFS - so freeeeeezing:rolleyes:
> 
> So what's you split at the mo? And are you working on anything in particular?


I do:

chest/bi's

back/tris

shoulders/abs/ass

legs

though i try to put in at least one abs and ass excercise every day at the end as well. The big focus right now is improving upper back and DELTS lol.

Every bugger bigger than me and as I was quoted recently, "Barbies dont win trained figure classes" :laugh:

And I am terrible for not doing my leg day and doing cardio instead.... but then my legs just grow anyway.... so its not all bad


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> Good luck Zar.... I will keep an eye on this thread... If I may be so honored





delhibuilder said:


> goodluck


Ta peeps


----------



## delhibuilder

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ta peeps


so you caught us peeping at you then? :lol:


----------



## Tall

Bumping for Bum photos x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Tall said:


> Bumping for Bum photos x


Nae bother haha


----------



## weeman

meaow 

you know am not gner be far away when female bum is concerned lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> meaow
> 
> you know am not gner be far away when female bum is concerned lol


Radar on was it.....? antennae started twitching and beeping..... :lol:


----------



## Tall

Zara-Leoni said:


> Radar on was it.....? antennae started twitching and beeping..... :lol:


PMSL

Seems to work for him. After all he gets more a$$ than a toilet seat :thumb:


----------



## delhibuilder

zara your gonna make both of lose our gfs.im not alowed to watch naughty pics.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

LOL its not naughty if its competition pics :thumbup1:


----------



## delhibuilder

Zara-Leoni said:


> LOL its not naughty if its competition pics :thumbup1:


theres me banned from all competetions then. :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nae bother haha


damn gotta love that ass! :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Glad to see the deviants arent letting the side down and doing anything silly like reading the diet or training etc lol


----------



## Guest

Great back Zar.... 

When did they start allowing competitors to wear T-backs?? (not complaining)

Oh yeah....... great diet



Zara-Leoni said:


> Nae bother haha


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Zara-Leoni said:


> Glad to see the deviants arent letting the side down and doing anything silly like reading the diet or training etc lol


Sorry i got distracted:whistling: Doing well Zara!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> Great back Zar....
> 
> When did they start allowing competitors to wear T-backs?? (not complaining)
> 
> Oh yeah....... great diet


Ta buddy.

NABBA actually prefer it in the UK Zeus... but UKBFF dont allow it.


----------



## Guest

I am with NABBA on this one.. I think it is a phenominal idea!!! I have been to many shows here in the U.S. and have never seen it. Much better with the T-backs:thumbup1:. When are you competing again Zara??


----------



## weeman

you posted a diet and training regime as well as the pics? where? i can see the pics but unfortunately can bring myself to change page lol


----------



## greg fear

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nae bother haha


 :whistling:


----------



## PRL

Should see how her delts are coming on. Even I'm getting jealous.

Zara, I tried that shoulder routine. And I can honestly say it did hurt. Nice one


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> I am with NABBA on this one.. I think it is a phenominal idea!!! I have been to many shows here in the U.S. and have never seen it. Much better with the T-backs:thumbup1:. When are you competing again Zara??


May next year is when all the Scottish shows are so diet starts 3rd Jan.... is good coz means up here we all get to enjoy christmas and new year before we have to diet :thumb:



weeman said:


> you posted a diet and training regime as well as the pics? where? i can see the pics but unfortunately can bring myself to change page lol


pmsl..... short version - chicken, rice, lift heavy. haha


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PRL said:


> Should see how her delts are coming on. Even I'm getting jealous.
> 
> Zara, I tried that shoulder routine. And I can honestly say it did hurt. Nice one


Did you? Glad its not just me then haha :laugh: Is a cracker I love it :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

see.... i forget to post in this thing..... 

Tues I did Chest & Biceps (cant really remember details was was a good session.... can Incline bench the 16kg dumbells now which is quite good for me).

Yesterday and today was cardio (60 mins). Today was supposed to be Back and Triceps but my head wasnt in training so I will do it tomorrow instead.

Was in an absolute stinking mood today though so my cardio was pretty intense :laugh:


----------



## PRL

Zara-Leoni said:


> Was in an absolute stinking mood today though so my cardio was pretty intense :laugh:


See knowing you, the demon:devil2: in me says to read a little more into this sentence. lol:tongue:


----------



## Robsta

Zara-Leoni said:


> see.... i forget to post in this thing.....
> 
> Was in an absolute stinking mood today though so my cardio was pretty intense :laugh:


And why was that :confused1: ?


----------



## weeman

dont mate,she will post the largest rant known to man,in fact it may take up the whole of UKM's allocated webspace with just one single ranting post lol


----------



## martinmcg

just read through all the journal....

what a hunni ..

damn you looking good gal :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PRL said:


> See knowing you, the demon:devil2: in me says to read a little more into this sentence. lol:tongue:


You are indeed correct and know me well lol :laugh:



Robsta said:


> And why was that :confused1: ?


Most annoyed at a certain event and realised jst how annoyed when I had lots of time to think - aka Cardio time lol



weeman said:


> dont mate,she will post the largest rant known to man,in fact it may take up the whole of UKM's allocated webspace with just one single ranting post lol


Its ok I got all my ranting out already - you and poor Ser had the worst of it :laugh: Theres another small development though... will pm ya.



martinmcg said:


> just read through all the journal....
> 
> what a hunni ..
> 
> damn you looking good gal :thumb:


Thank you


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Well, today was Back and Triceps.

Did the following:

Single Arm Rows:

10 x 14kg

10 x 16kg

10 x 18kg (x3 sets) - now, normally this is my limit but was feeling a bit easy so....

10 x 20kg

10 x 22kg

8 x 24kg - Most chuffed with myself.

Assisted Chins:

4 sets of 10 with 26kg weight on.

Pulldowns:

10 x 30kg

10 x 35kg

10 x 40kg (3 sets)

Low Pully Rows:

10 x 18kg

10 x 21kg

10 x 26.25kg (3 sets)

Tricep Extensions (Behind the head - both hands)

10 x 12kg

10 x 14kg

10 x 16kg

10 x 18kg (3 sets)

Assisted Dips:

2 sets of 10 @ 26kg

2 sets of 10 @ 19kg

Cable Tricep Pushdowns:

10 x 13kg

10 x 16.25kg (4 sets)

Abs - Combined pullovers/leg extensions

4 sets of 20 with 10kg dumbell.

I have some back photos I took today to upload..... just gotta put them on photobucket first.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ok.... some PWO Back shots.... not the best as having to take them myself but anyway...










This one was a mistake as only got half my back in but it shows some detail...










and finally - this shows, well I like the middle bit haha...


----------



## cooldude69

nice shots doing well keep up the good work


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Just for fun.... these were right before I went to the gym today.


----------



## Tall

Bump for front photos... :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

Damn! I need shoulders like that!!!!

Lol I need to spread the love, sorry hun! x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

cooldude69 said:


> nice shots doing well keep up the good work


Ta hun



Tall said:


> Bump for front photos... :whistling:


God loves a trier lol 



Beklet said:


> Damn! I need shoulders like that!!!!
> 
> Lol I need to spread the love, sorry hun! x


I never used to have shoulders at all this is new.... I've been concentrating on that area since I came back from SA


----------



## PRL

Delts are coming on nicely.

Keep it up Hun.


----------



## BabyYoYo

Great stuff sweetie!!

I really must get some pictures of my back! Haha! Even more difficult to do yourself without a big mirror!!!

xxx


----------



## GBLiz

hi zara, only just seen yr journal here, nice one!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PRL said:


> Delts are coming on nicely.
> 
> Keep it up Hun.





BabyYoYo said:


> Great stuff sweetie!!
> 
> I really must get some pictures of my back! Haha! Even more difficult to do yourself without a big mirror!!!
> 
> xxx





GBLiz said:


> hi zara, only just seen yr journal here, nice one!


Ta peeps

Yeah - I defo need a bigger mirror if I am gner attempt stuff like that lol :laugh:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Zar - when does your diet prep start? I'm sure you've mentioned it already... but are you gonna do a detailed log of it when it does?!

xxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Yep its Mon 3rd Jan - 6 weeks today, and I'll put everything up in detail


----------



## BabyYoYo

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yep its Mon 3rd Jan - 6 weeks today, and I'll put everything up in detail


When's your comp?

xxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Scottish shows are all in May.... x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

With UKBFF I'll need to do bodyfitness as I am too little for Physique.

Means a whole load of faffing around with suit changes etc though....


----------



## ElfinTan

Are you doing trained this time round?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Are you doing trained this time round?


Am yes..... I defo wasn't suited for toned figure... they marked me down for having too visible and defined abs last year, yet I wasnt too lean for the class lol. However I was too small at the time really for trained. Toned is a nice "first timers" class but holds no interest other than that tbh.



Vince said:


> TBH by those pics i reckon you've put quite a bit of muscle on Zara...good for trained figure but not sure about BF... :thumb:


Cheers mate... this comes back to something I said in another thread though about the big jump between BodyFitness and Physique at UKBFF...

I'd be too little I think even for the lightweight physique class, but if I get in condition for trained figure, I'll have to soften up again a little to do bodyfitness. Luckily though the NABBA is either one or two weeks before the UKBFF so thats do-able..... I dont think I'll be too big for the class though - I'll still be pretty tiny compared to many of the trained figure girls so should be ok on bodyfitness I hope.

I'll make the final decision about that one nearer the time though - NABBA Trained Figure is my main goal :thumbup1:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Zara-Leoni said:


> Am yes..... I defo wasn't suited for toned figure... they marked me down for having too visible and defined abs last year, yet I wasnt too lean for the class lol. However I was too small at the time really for trained. Toned is a nice "first timers" class but holds no interest other than that tbh.
> 
> Cheers mate... this comes back to something I said in another thread though about the big jump between BodyFitness and Physique at UKBFF...
> 
> I'd be too little I think even for the lightweight physique class, but if I get in condition for trained figure, I'll have to soften up again a little to do bodyfitness. Luckily though the NABBA is either one or two weeks before the UKBFF so thats do-able..... I dont think I'll be too big for the class though - I'll still be pretty tiny compared to many of the trained figure girls so should be ok on bodyfitness I hope.
> 
> I'll make the final decision about that one nearer the time though - NABBA Trained Figure is my main goal :thumbup1:


Good luck with it too sweetie...

What the judges want seems to be a bit confusing?!

xxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

BabyYoYo said:


> Good luck with it too sweetie...
> 
> What the judges want seems to be a bit confusing?!
> 
> xxx


Aye thats a WHOLE other can of worms lol!

The same athlete could win a class in one qualifier and come last in another - and not because the standard is better but because the judges go for something entirely different. Thems the breaks though.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Vince said:


> TBH Zara i think you shouldn't bother with BF...but that's just my 2p


The show is right after the NABBA's, I will have trained my ass off and dieted for, like, ever.... Might as well have a go at one of the classes even if I'm not quite right for it.



Lin said:


> Lovin the new pics zara deff packed some size on your arms sweetie  xx


Cheers chick :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Vince said:


> I didn't mean you're not good enough...quite the opposite!
> 
> The way i see it Trained Figure is the way a female Figure should look like...and if you bring up your upper body to match your legs (which seems you're doing quite well) you'll be too big for BF standards and also you'll have to soften up as trained figure requires that you actually diet
> 
> now why going back on your condition instead of polishing it further for the finals?


well the other option is physique and I'll be too small??


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hmm I dunno.... If by any miracle I qualify for the British with NABBA I might need to as I will have to stay in condition for that.... I'd be helluva small though and feel silly. Guess I will just need to decide nearer the time.

Well.... I'll need to decide sooner actually as I will need a whole new bunch of suits and bikinis :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Vince said:


> If you nail the condition you'll qualify no doubt...size is already there!
> 
> At that point doing UKBFF in BB will be just to help polish your condition...who gives a s*it if you're smaller than the other girls! Plus being a qualifier I guarantee you'll have the best condition coming from the other show.
> 
> I would focus on trained figure as i believe in the right condition you are top 6 british material! :thumbup1:


Awwww shucks thanks hun - nice of you to say that


----------



## Guest

Looking great Zar!!!


----------



## weeman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ok.... some PWO Back shots.... not the best as having to take them myself but anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was a mistake as only got half my back in but it shows some detail...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally - this shows, well I like the middle bit haha...





Zara-Leoni said:


> Just for fun.... these were right before I went to the gym today.


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: *WOOOOOOOHOOOOO!!!!*

*
*

*
yumminyumminyumminy*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*phew now thats out my system,defo packed some meat on your delts and upper back Zar,exactly where you needed it,so the plan is going well:thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> *
> *phew now thats out my system,defo packed some meat on your delts and upper back Zar,exactly where you needed it,so the plan is going well:thumb:


haha.... yip.... and theres plenty time yet for more.... Thats jst since coming back from South Africa too.

Dougie Black is very kindly helping me with my prep this time too...... Whats that saying...? Oh yes..... "Almost an unfair advantage..." :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

T'was shoulders today (and wee bit glutes) sooo....

Dumbell Presses:

10 x 12kg dumbells

8 x 14kg dumbells (4 sets)

Other Dumbell Presses (I dunno the name of these will find out lol)

10 x 10kg dumbells (5 sets)

Standing Side Raises

10 x 6kg dumbells (2 sets)

8 x 8 kg dumbells (3 sets)

Isolated Side Raises (Standing - Hold Back of bench and lean to side slightly.... one side at a time - make sense? prob not lol)

10 x 6kg dumbells (2 sets each side)

10 x 8kg (3 sets each side)

Rear Delts... Sitting Bent Over (Again.... dunno the names... good me eh?)

10 x 6kg (2 sets)

10 x 8kg (3 sets)

Upright Pully Rows (Traps)

10 x 13.5kg (5 sets)

Other Pully Rows (Rear Upper Delts.... Hard to explain... think above with one foot behind and standing back from the cable, and pull up and back rather than straight up...)

10 x 13.5kgs (5 sets)

Side Pully Raises to finish

12 x 3.5kg (5 sets either side)

ASS....

Kneeling leg extensions with ankle weights

20 x 5kg per leg (5 sets)


----------



## weeman

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha.... yip.... and theres plenty time yet for more.... Thats jst since coming back from South Africa too.
> 
> *Dougie Black is very kindly helping me with my prep this time too...... Whats that saying...? Oh yes..... "Almost an unfair advantage..."* :thumb:


funnily enough it looks like i'm going to be working with that very man for my prep too.......... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: can you tell am excited? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> funnily enough it looks like i'm going to be working with that very man for my prep too.......... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: can you tell am excited? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Ahhhh.... Good stuff :thumbup1:

:rockon:


----------



## ElfinTan

Z -it's scarey that ALL your exercise desriptions make perfect sense lol. Just out of interest what are your stats at the mo? And what do you think you will need to come down to?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Z -it's scarey that ALL your exercise desriptions make perfect sense lol. Just out of interest what are your stats at the mo? And what do you think you will need to come down to?


...which means your mind works like mine if you understand 'em..... :thumb: hehe

Which stateroonis do we want here?

Am 5ft 2 1/2 and 10 stone 5 today lol. Yesterday I was 10 stone 4. I liked yesterday better :laugh: I am holding water bad right now (ok some of its fat pmsl.... but mostly water as it went on FAST over few days)

Last year I was 8 stone 6 on stage, but definately with less muscle - however not as lean as I want to be this time. I would very rougly guess I might be 8 stone 9 ish this time round with a few lbs less fat than before. I'd love it if I was 9 stone and properly lean though (please please lol).... but I wont really know until near the time I guess.

Any other stats?

Quick grab of the tape measure tells me:

Calves 15.5"

Quads 19"

Waist 28" (2" up from normal - Holding water bad right now :cursing: )

Chest (over bust) 36" ? (this is up a lot - fecking hell lo)

Arms 13.5" (bless me eh? :laugh

All I can really remember from last shows is I had a 24" waist pmsl.... I dont think I took any other measurements lol.


----------



## Guest

Hey Zar... How much is a 10 stone 5 in terms of Lbs?? Some impressive measurements by the way...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> Hey Zar... How much is a 10 stone 5 in terms of Lbs?? Some impressive measurements by the way...


Calves. Lol.

Only impressive thing. And I dont train em. Ever. Ever, ever. Actually I rarely train legs full stop lol, they just grow of their own accord.



Vince said:


> mate 1st=14lbs...so it would be 145lbs


^^^^ yup. Am affy heavy... I could do with dropping 7lbs jst now its jst useless fat and water.


----------



## Guest

cool....Thanks Vince. Always wondered about that. So Zar, you are hoping to compete around 126 lbs??


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> cool....Thanks Vince. Always wondered about that. So Zar, you are hoping to compete around 126 lbs??


tbh, I dont know yet....I was 118lbs last time.... I think 126 be absolute max, likely it will be a bit less x



Vince said:


> Hey i never said it


I did though :laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

Interesting stuff! hey nowt wrong with 13.5 inch arms. Funny too that a couple of your other stats and mine are the same too (waist n chest) but my waist has NEVER been down to 24" LMFAO and probably never will be. And I'm I'm taller and heavier than you....and it's not fecking water LMFAO


----------



## GBLiz

zara- if you're getting really lean and shredded do u55kg physique. The girls WONT be loads bigger than you (how can you be at 55kg! thats a few pounds under 9 stone)The only difference really is the way you pose and the fact you dont wear high heels.

Mind you some BF girls are leaner than you think...they do have abs etc, not like nabba toned...it all depends how lean you manage to get i suppose


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Interesting stuff! hey nowt wrong with 13.5 inch arms. Funny too that a couple of your other stats and mine are the same too (waist n chest) but my waist has NEVER been down to 24" LMFAO and probably never will be. And I'm I'm taller and heavier than you....and it's not fecking water LMFAO


My waist is normally 26.... but if your taller then proportionally that would be around same. Need to get some water tablets in me I think haha! Mega-dose the vit c :laugh:



GBLiz said:


> zara- if you're getting really lean and shredded do u55kg physique. The girls WONT be loads bigger than you (how can you be at 55kg! thats a few pounds under 9 stone)The only difference really is the way you pose and the fact you dont wear high heels.
> 
> Mind you some BF girls are leaner than you think...they do have abs etc, not like nabba toned...it all depends how lean you manage to get i suppose


Yeah.... I sort of had in my head that BF girls are somewhere in the middle between Toned and Trained Figure?

I'm not sure I can make a decision til nearer the time to be honest..... If I qualified for the British I need to keep as lean as poss and so bodyfitness might not be the best plan.... then again thats assuming i GET lean enough in the first place... Come the time it might be apparent that I have the look for BF and not physique. You're right enough about the physique weight thing too.....

I'll defo be picking your brains about it more Liz.... having lived in England throughout your career and been to a lot of UKBFF shows, you are in a much better position than nearly anyone else up here to know what they want and understand which would be more appropriate. Up here the UKBFF has never been much of a big thing for girls until the last couple of years. In fact, if its ok with you I might drive through and see you near the time and get your opinion then? x


----------



## ElfinTan

I'm just retaining food


----------



## GBLiz

zara- definitely welcome over any time!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

GBLiz said:


> zara- definitely welcome over any time!


Cheers Doll :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Today was.... Chest and Biceps.

My bestest buddy Robert came to train with me. He owns a bodybuilding gym nearby (which i trained in for 2 yrs) but due to the cold, dungeon-like atmosphere, I kept getting ill and injuries. He unfortunately suffers from this too so came to train with me in the warm. Prob is, its a mainstream gym with max dumbell weights of 30kg, and him at 19 stone cant really do too much there :laugh:

However ickle me manages fine hehe. So I did...

Machine flyes:

10 x 35kg (4 sets) this particular machine is cr*p and i hate it lol. Dnt feel it right.

Incline press:

12 x 12kgs

10 x 14kgs

9 x 16kgs (4 sets)

Dumbell flyes:

15 x 6kg

10 x 8kg

10 x 10kg (3 sets)

Cables:

3 plates x 15 (5 sets). These cables aren't wide enough apart and it feels awkward as hell so i stay light.

Bicep Curls:

10 x 10kg (5 sets)

Isolation Curls:

10 x 8kg (5 sets)

Cable Curls:

10 x 14 kg (5 sets)

Not a very eventful day. Spent the afternoon doing christmas window displays in Physique Bodyshop whilst my sneaky pooch Blue mugged every customer that came in for a protein bar :laugh:

Oh aye.... and some old git in the gym.... about 70 yrs old.... while I was incline pressing i could see the 4kg dumbells he was standing arm curling coming dangerously close to my head, (he had suddenly appeared from nowhere halfway through my set) and he was saying something to me as he was doing it..... well, i cant hear half way through a set.... can barely breathe never mind hear or fcking speak the tw*t lol.

So it sits up.... now put u in the picture.... theres 2 benches and a mirror.... Robert on one bench, gap, me on other, then this fud at the side of me trying to see himself in the edge of the mirror. There is another full size mirror next to us, unused, and a big space between the 2 benches he could have stood behind and seen himself perfectly well.

Fecking clown goes "excuse me.... I was speaking to you" (yeah well excuse me I was in the middle of a fecking set you ****...). "Do you think you could move your bench over so I can use the mirror.... am nearly bumping into you here....."

Those who know me even a little bit will be able to guess the next bit..... suffice to say he was very succinctly and concisely informed that I wasnt going to be moving any fcking bench, and exactly what I thought his next course of action ought to be..... Roberts face was a picture too.... having always trained at gracemount pretty much, he really doesnt have to encounter such things haha..... I dont think he knew whether to tell him to fck off or to laugh haha!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Lol!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Can't abide 'space invaders', particularly if I was there first!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Lol!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Can't abide 'space invaders', particularly if I was there first!!!! :cursing:


Exackerly.

Cannot believe the f*cktard was actually trying to speak to me and ask me to move the bench when I was half way through a set.......

I swear to god my gym is bad......... you cannot imagine! lol!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Lin said:


> Do what I do Zar tell em to feck off works wonders


Haha Lin...... thats not even 10% of what I told him to do........  :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

This wan was about 70 yrs old..... evidently had never lifted a heavy weight in his life and had no concept of how ridiculous his behaviour was trying to speak to me mid-set.

I tell you what.... if his wee 4kg dumbells HAD of touched me at any point in proceedings there would be one dumbell short of a pair in the gym, and he'd be walking funny and going through a whole lot of castor oil tryna fix the problem lol!


----------



## cooldude69

i dunno women trouble makers lol .. nah only joking bit of a cheek you should have gave him a left hook lol


----------



## cooldude69

lol remind me not to come to your gym pmsl...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

The thing that made me laugh was, normally I train on my own so fair enough, you do get guys pushing their luck..... (only ever once right enough haha).

However my training partner today was a 19 stone shaven headed thug looking monster and this puny old tw*t still did all this.

Must ov been senile haha


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Vince said:


> *And rack our dumbells *and prepare our protein shakes...why else would women be allowed in?? :whistling:


and theres you admitting we can lift 'em haha


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Vince said:


> Whether you can or can't is not my concern...just rack them b*tch! :lol: :ban:


Well seeing ur 700 miles away when you say that eh...? lol :devil2:


----------



## Robsta

If the old bastard had asked me to do that he'd have been frogmarched out the gym and told where to go.....fcukin old asshole....

Go walking up hills you old cnut, don't have an old life crisis and get in a gym.....

Anyway, you handled it well Zara....have a house point... :thumb:


----------



## borostu82

[

Oh aye.... and some old git in the gym.... about 70 yrs old.... while I was incline pressing i could see the 4kg dumbells he was standing arm curling coming dangerously close to my head, (he had suddenly appeared from nowhere halfway through my set) and he was saying something to me as he was doing it..... well, i cant hear half way through a set.... can barely breathe never mind hear or fcking speak the tw*t lol.

So it sits up.... now put u in the picture.... theres 2 benches and a mirror.... Robert on one bench, gap, me on other, then this fud at the side of me trying to see himself in the edge of the mirror. There is another full size mirror next to us, unused, and a big space between the 2 benches he could have stood behind and seen himself perfectly well.

Fecking clown goes "excuse me.... I was speaking to you" (yeah well excuse me I was in the middle of a fecking set you ****...). "Do you think you could move your bench over so I can use the mirror.... am nearly bumping into you here....."

Those who know me even a little bit will be able to guess the next bit..... suffice to say he was very succinctly and concisely informed that I wasnt going to be moving any fcking bench, and exactly what I thought his next course of action ought to be..... Roberts face was a picture too.... having always trained at gracemount pretty much, he really doesnt have to encounter such things haha..... I dont think he knew whether to tell him to fck off or to laugh haha!!!! :laugh:


----------



## BabyYoYo

LOL Zara! I never have these pleasures in my gym! What's going on?!!!!!

Saying that, not many of the oldies venture down into the weights area... I think they're afraid of all the eastern europeans with their slicked back hairstyles!

Hahaha!

:lol:


----------



## BabyYoYo

LOL Zara! I never have these pleasures in my gym! What's going on?!!!!!

Saying that, not many of the oldies venture down into the weights area... I think they're afraid of all the eastern europeans with their slicked back hairstyles!

Hahaha!

:lol:


----------



## PRL

Zara-Leoni said:


> This wan was about 70 yrs old..... evidently had never lifted a heavy weight in his life and had no concept of how ridiculous his behaviour was trying to speak to me mid-set.
> 
> I tell you what.... if his wee 4kg dumbells HAD of touched me at any point in proceedings there would be one dumbell short of a pair in the gym, and he'd be walking funny and going through a whole lot of castor oil tryna fix the problem lol!


LMFAO :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Vince said:


> 700 milesmg:? What are you still doing up there:w00t:?? I'm training tonight and you have to perform your duties!!! Come on...chop chop!
> 
> You're getting very sloppy lately woman :lol:


Enough already with the attempts at the Alpha-Male behaviour Vince.... it may work with the women you've met already, but one week with me sunshine and I'd have ya so emasculated you'd be sitting down to take a p!ss...... :lol: :lol: :lol:



borostu82 said:


> I would have got up remaining nice and calm then slapped him across the gym then carried on with my next set.


Ah... the old git was about 8 stone wet through would ov been a sin haha.... He prob got dementia or something lmao



BabyYoYo said:


> LOL Zara! I never have these pleasures in my gym! What's going on?!!!!!
> 
> Saying that, not many of the oldies venture down into the weights area... I think they're afraid of all the eastern europeans with their slicked back hairstyles!
> 
> Hahaha!
> 
> :lol:


I'd rather ropey eastern europeans than old gits getting in the road. Least most of the Polish boys etc have half an idea about training lol 



PRL said:


> LMFAO :lol:


......you know its true Petey.......


----------



## ElfinTan

I never have problems like this!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> I never have problems like this!


Thats coz its your gym and you prob dont have pensioners hour in the afternoon


----------



## ElfinTan

Trust me we have our share of dodderers lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Na its fine babe you carry on..... lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hmmmpppppffffff. Well, today was Back and Triceps.

I felt weak as a kitten and it annoyed me. I should have trained this on friday but I had a wee niggly injury so put it off til today.

Did the following:

Single Arm Rows:

10 x 14kg

10 x 16kg

10 x 18kg

10 x 20kg (2 sets)

last week I went up to 24kg and couldn't today :cursing:

Low Pully Rows:

10 x 18kg

10 x 21kg

10 x 26.25kg

10 x 31.25kg (2 sets) (pb)

Assisted Chins:

5 sets of 10 with 26kg weight on.

Rear Delt Machine Rows

10 x 25kg (5 sets)

Pulldowns:

10 x 30kg

10 x 35kg

10 x 40kg (3 sets)

Tricep Extensions (Behind the head - both hands)

10 x 12kg

10 x 14kg

10 x 16kg

10 x 18kg (3 sets)

Assisted Dips:

5 sets of 10 @ 26kg

Cable Tricep Pushdowns:

10 x 13kg

10 x 16.25kg

10 x 18.25kg (3 sets) (pb)

Abs - Combined pullovers/leg extensions

5 sets of 20 with 10kg dumbell.

Weighted Leg Raises (on all fours on bench)

5 sets of 20 per side, 5kg

Robert appeared to join me halfway through as its -3 here today, which means its -3 INSIDE his gym too haha (or colder lol).

I was in hysterics.... we were comparing calves in the big mirrors, (as you do) and he dropped his trousers to see legs. Now. This is totally normal behaviour, but not in a council gym..... one old lady nearly shot off the back of a treadmill and another guy near fell off the stepper at the sight of 19 stone of muscle with his breeks round his ankles in their gym :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## muscle01

More ass please-not enough of it.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

muscle01 said:


> More ass please-not enough of it.


Yah yah..... t'is a progress journal chopsy....... want Tits & Ass go to the adult lounge :laugh:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

muscle01 said:


> More ass please-not enough of it.


A pic from my cousin, yes I hit that too


----------



## Zara-Leoni

mg: mg: mg:  :nono: :nono: :nono:

Dear god almighty......


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Zara-Leoni said:


> mg: mg: mg:  :nono: :nono: :nono:
> 
> Dear god almighty......


I don't know how the **** that stool didn't break. I've just destroyed your journal with that post havent i


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> I don't know how the **** that stool didn't break. I've just destroyed your journal with that post havent i


Yip, lol.

(I wondered same too.... looks like its about to disappear.....)


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yip, lol.
> 
> (I wondered same too.... looks like its about to disappear.....)


sowwi:crying: want me to delete?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> sowwi:crying: want me to delete?


lol nah its ok buddy lol :thumbup1:

On another note...

Asked the staff at the gimp gym today whether I can use the studio when its empty for posing practice, progress pics etc. Last yr these were all done in Roberts gym but I dont train there now, though its only 2 mins away so I can go there for this if I need to, but this seemed like less hassle.

I was told that "all activities in the studio must be supervised by a member of staff for health and safety reasons" :laugh:

Whats gner happen like? Trip over in my heels? Dangerous camera flash injury? :laugh: Told them they are welcome to come and supervise me stripping to ma skimpies and hooker shoes and going through a range of (to them) bizarre movements while someone takes photos if they like pmsl. Beaurocracy gone too far again hey..... lol


----------



## Guest

I would like to supervise:innocent:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

GYMBABE said:


> Zara not all gyms are like that - sounds like a one off - i run a studio as well as PT and any members can use the studio when it is free - without supervision. Sounds like someone wants to have a perv!


Nah its jst a sh1tty council gym..... rules and regulations up their ar*e..... They didnt even know what it was I wanted to do when they said it.... I had to argue my point and explain it, plus robert was there and I said he was going to take progress photos.... the wee gimps there are about the size of one of his legs lol. They be more worried about him eating them for a snack that whether they could perv on his mate haha! 

When I worked in Fitness First we let our members use the studio whenever they wanted - its just dead space otherwise, but you know how councils are....


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> I was in hysterics.... we were comparing calves in the big mirrors, (as you do) and he dropped his trousers to see legs. Now. This is totally normal behaviour, but not in a council gym..... one old lady nearly shot off the back of a treadmill and another guy near fell off the stepper at the sight of 19 stone of muscle with his breeks round his ankles in their gym :lol: :lol: :lol:





Lin said:


> lmao this happened with Ben in my gym, house was packed in the evenin, came up to chat and mentioned his legs, next minute he'd dropped em and wanted to compare as my girls are bigger :lol: so both stood there in mirror lookin at each others legs while everyone was gobsmacked :thumb:


Ha ha this sounds all too familiar........ :lol:


----------



## Robsta

don't think I don't know what you're on about there either missy..... :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Robsta said:


> don't think I don't know what you're on about there either missy..... :lol:


Who, me? :confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Ha ha this sounds all too familiar........ :lol:





Robsta said:


> don't think I don't know what you're on about there either missy..... :lol:


Yah I heard about this..... where's the photo is what I want to know  :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yah I heard about this..... where's the photo is what I want to know  :whistling:


Lol it all happened so quickly.......heh heh not that I'm complaining - don't often get anyone stripping for me in the gym :laugh:

Will have to start taking my phone into the gym with me....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Lol it all happened so quickly.......heh heh not that I'm complaining - don't often get anyone stripping for me in the gym :laugh:
> 
> Will have to start taking my phone into the gym with me....


Ger yerself up here round about show time then........ most of the gyms have ppl wandering around in varying states of undress with ppl either looking as if its the most normal thing in the world, or else not even noticing haha. Just my cr*ppy one am at now where they dont understand lol


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ger yerself up here round about show time then........ most of the gyms have ppl wandering around in varying states of undress with ppl either looking as if its the most normal thing in the world, or else not even noticing haha. Just my cr*ppy one am at now where they dont understand lol


They probably do it at my gym quite a lot too but I'm vacant and don't generally notice :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> They probably do it at my gym quite a lot too but I'm vacant and don't generally notice :lol:


ooohhhh open yer eyes girly hehe  :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> ooohhhh open yer eyes girly hehe  :whistling: :whistling:


Pfft not getting into this argument again......

They're all spoken for anyway so leering is most inappropriate


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Pfft not getting into this argument again......
> 
> They're all spoken for anyway so leering is most inappropriate


Pardon!!???

Leering is always appropriate so long as its done tastefully and discreetely :laugh: 

They may be spoken for, but you can look.... hehe :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Chest and Biceps today.

Again today didn't feel too strong :cursing:

Then got distracted by some cutie texting me when I was in the gym :wub: hehe....

Incline Dumbell Press:

10 x 14kg

10 x 16kg (4 sets)

Incline Dumbbell Press (twisting the dumbbells from pronated position to supinated position)

10 x 12kg (5 sets)

Incline Dumbell Flyes

10 x 10kg (5 sets)

Cable Crossovers

3 plates x 12 (4 sets)

4 plates x 10

Bicep Curls

10 x 10kg (5 sets)

Isolation Curls

10 x 8kg (5 sets)

Cable Curls

10 x 11.25kg (5 sets)

Didn't do any ab or glute work, as, well, I didn't want to lol. I know I should have, but "should" can go kiss my ass today :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ps..... 5 weeks today til competition diet starts..... not that am counting or anything......

Bring it on hehe.....................


----------



## Guest

oh so you got my text message huh:lol: (kidding)

How long are you going to be dieting for Zar?? What show are you going to be competing in??


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> oh so you got my text message huh:lol: (kidding)
> 
> How long are you going to be dieting for Zar?? What show are you going to be competing in??


Ha ha very good smarty pants 

It's 16 weeks from start of diet (3rd Jan) to my 1st show on 2nd May. Theres a Scottish show (Lochgelly), the NABBA Scotland then th UKBFF Scottish. And then IF I qualify for the brits in either the NABBA or the UKBFF I have them to do - The NABBA Brits is only couple weeks later. x


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ha ha very good smarty pants
> 
> It's 16 weeks from start of diet (3rd Jan) to my 1st show on 2nd May. Theres a Scottish show (Lochgelly), the NABBA Scotland then th UKBFF Scottish. And then IF I qualify for the brits in either the NABBA or the UKBFF I have them to do - The NABBA Brits is only couple weeks later. x


Nice.... and you get to start dieting right after the holidays and new year. Sounds perfect....Are you going to keep posting in the journal as the diet begins??


----------



## Zara-Leoni

My journal will be better once I start to diet as I will actually have something to write lol..... and some worthwhile progress pics.

As weeman said (and I am sure RS2007 will do) he'll start his after the new yr which is my usual plan, but for some reason I took a notion to start earlier this time 

We're lucky in Scotland... the timing of our qualifiers works out perfect that we get to have Xmas and New Year (and all the eating and drinking) and THEN diet hehehehe.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Urgh. 60 minutes of cardio.... :mellow: :blink:

SO not an interesting day for the journal lol.

Put last yrs comp photos on my profile if anyone wants to see them, shall be bit bigger and a bit leaner in 09


----------



## SD

Good luck with the diet Zara, need any help on which vits to take lemme know I did a good thread on it a while back and when you diet you naturally take in less vits&mins its all important to look and feel your best :thumb:

SD


----------



## ElfinTan

Nice pics Missy!

SportDr - sounds like an interesting thread if you would care to post the link anyway for me mere mortal :0)


----------



## SD

ElfinTan said:


> Nice pics Missy!
> 
> SportDr - sounds like an interesting thread if you would care to post the link anyway for me mere mortal :0)


I am sure this demi-god can descend from the heavens to fulfill that request 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/18322-vitamins-truth-behind-rdas.html

Your mortal wish is granted x x


----------



## ElfinTan

Thank you so kindly! I would kneel before your greatness but shall refrain for fear of not being able to get back up due to very sore legs is just tooooo great:thumbup1:


----------



## SD

ElfinTan said:


> Thank you so kindly! I would kneel before your greatness but shall refrain for fear of not being able to get back up due to very sore legs is just tooooo great:thumbup1:


Or maybe you would just like it down there too much?? :thumbup1:

Sorry lol :laugh: smutty mood day!

SD


----------



## Zara-Leoni

SportDr said:


> I am sure this demi-god can descend from the heavens to fulfill that request
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/18322-vitamins-truth-behind-rdas.html
> 
> Your mortal wish is granted x x


cheers buddy I'll look through that post

from a quick glance I already do most of it come diet time anyway but it looks quite comprehensive so I shall give it a read thanks. Z.


----------



## SD

Zara-Leoni said:


> cheers buddy I'll look through that post
> 
> from a quick glance I already do most of it come diet time anyway but it looks quite comprehensive so I shall give it a read thanks. Z.


No problem, any help you need just flirt...I mean ask :tongue:

SD x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

SportDr said:


> No problem, any help you need just flirt...I mean ask :tongue:
> 
> SD x


Not with that avatar pic am not


----------



## BabyYoYo

Zara-Leoni said:


> Not with that avatar pic am not


LOL Zara!

Don't you think he's sexy?

Oooooooh look at my fat belly!!! (Austin Powers?!):laugh:


----------



## SD

Ha ha, is this pic on Doc day or what?? :tongue:

Dont all Bbers look like my Avvy off season?? :thumb: Off season in my case being the last 35 years haha :laugh:

I only put that pic there as you wouldn't be able to handle my radiant gorgeousness if I put a real pic of me in there :whistling:

SD


----------



## SD

BabyYoYo said:


> LOL Zara!
> 
> Don't you think he's sexy?
> 
> Oooooooh look at my fat belly!!! (Austin Powers?!):laugh:


Get in my Belly!! :tongue:

SD


----------



## ElfinTan

SportDr said:


> Or maybe you would just like it down there too much?? :thumbup1:
> 
> Sorry lol :laugh: smutty mood day!
> 
> SD


----------



## Zara-Leoni

BabyYoYo said:


> LOL Zara!
> 
> Don't you think he's sexy?
> 
> Oooooooh look at my fat belly!!! (Austin Powers?!):laugh:


Ah ate a baby......... :laugh:

Nah, fat ginger scottish men do nothing for me lol!


----------



## SD

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ah ate a baby......... :laugh:
> 
> Nah, fat ginger scottish men do nothing for me lol!


Doesn't that describe most Scottish men?? Guess you better find an Englishman :laugh:

Lol sorry Geo and others *hugs* 

SD


----------



## Geo

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ah ate a baby......... :laugh:
> 
> Nah, fat ginger scottish men do nothing for me lol!


Hope for me yet.... ha ha. 

Geo


----------



## Geo

SportDr said:


> Doesn't that describe most Scottish men?? Guess you better find an Englishman :laugh:
> 
> Lol sorry Geo and others *hugs*
> 
> SD


Oi watch your tounge Kido, :cursing: ha ha, just messing dude. Man Hug back at ya. 

Zara, are you doing all 3 shows next year??

Geo


----------



## Zara-Leoni

SportDr said:


> Doesn't that describe most Scottish men?? Guess you better find an Englishman :laugh:
> 
> SD


Funny you should mention it but err....done....  



Geo said:


> Zara, are you doing all 3 shows next year??
> 
> Geo


Yah thats the plan. Winning 'em too


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yah thats the plan. Winning 'em too


Like the attitude....You go girl:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> Like the attitude....You go girl:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

romper stomper said:


> a 70 year old with no comcept of weights winds you up so much ???


Yes. As does no concept of spelling lol.

However, It was more the fact that he was moaning about something trivial when I was mid heavy (for me) set that infuriated me.

I'm wondering if you have a point here?


----------



## SD

Zara-Leoni said:


> Funny you should mention it but err....done....


I shall cry myself to sleep evermore :crying: :crying: :crying:

:thumb:

SD


----------



## Robsta

We have some fit women in my gym, however as we all get on there is no problems....

The old guy was a [email protected] and would have got exactly the same reply from me if I was the one in question....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

romper stomper said:


> Anyway of the guy is as old as you say , hats off he could be moaning at the wife from the armchair supping barley wine.
> 
> You could have been more off putting to him than he was to you. *I don't want to sound offensive in any way but you are very fit, good looking a great body and if you wore body hugging or revealing workout gear it is off putting, and real men can not help but look. *
> 
> *
> I have seen and experienced it many times, we used to have a couple of page three girls working out in the gym , freaking amazing when they go to a certain section how it fills up. My partner was one who got really irritated if there were good looking girls around, its all that test *. He barked at one really mad as we were training for a comp, a babe blonde Italian model, she wore a thong with nothing underneath, pant beard the lot !!!. She ran off crying, the gym stopped and many "you **** bear look that you have done now, than a big laugh" "fcuking bully bear"


I was shoulder pressing the heaviest I ever have in my life, wearing trackies and a hoody and training with a 19 stone bear.

Where the fck was the come-on there or the invitation to come over?

Go read the post again you're annoying me. I was training, he came over tried to shove in and was causing me a danger by being so close, then asked me to move the bench I was training on so he could see in the mirror when there was one next to us noone was using.

Explain to me the relevance there of what I may or may not have been wearing or how I look?

Fcking stupid reply.


----------



## ElfinTan

FFS if she was training naked she was in the middle of a fking set!!!!!!!!! The guy was being a kn*b. I'm by no means a feminist (despite the short hair lol) but it pishes me off when every prob a women has in the gym is ut down to her attire ffs. How many lads wear tight t shirts/vests to show off the muscles but god forbid we should wear anything but baggy trackies so as not to put the 'serious' trainers off! I agree there should be a certain level of decency but that is up to the people that own the gym. It is a gym afterall so the fact that Miss page 3 was skipping about in her knickers does leave the question as to why this was allowed by the owners....no doubt to get more business! I don't have problems with good looking lasses looking good in the gym but at our place we will tell gals to get themselves a proper sports bra if there knockers are bouncing all over the show!!! Just coz a lass is good looking does not mean she is not serious about her training. ( I will point out at this time that I never have problems like this LMFAO)


----------



## SD

Yes why cant you be like Muslim women Zara, and respect our male 'urges'. Please cover yourself head to toe in a Burkha next time you train for the sake of us weak and feeble men :thumb:

Actually I still think you would be hot, hotter maybe ha ha test talking :laugh:

SD


----------



## ElfinTan

<<<<<<<<<<was fully covered for nearly 10years.....oh the joys of becoming a born again heathen :0)


----------



## ElfinTan

:beer: :bounce: :rockon:


----------



## SD

ElfinTan said:


> <<<<<<<<<<was fully covered for nearly 10years.....oh the joys of becoming a born again heathen :0)


And now you strut round a gym in lycra! culture shock or what lol! Good on you girl and welcome to the ranks of the infedel defilers :thumb:

SD


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> FFS if she was training naked she was in the middle of a fking set!!!!!!!!! The guy was being a kn*b. I'm by no means a feminist (despite the short hair lol) *but it **pishes** me off when every prob a women has in the gym is ut down to her attire ffs. How many lads wear tight t shirts/vests to show off the muscles but god forbid we should wear anything but baggy trackies so as not to put the 'serious' trainers off! *I agree there should be a certain level of decency but that is up to the people that own the gym. It is a gym afterall so the fact that Miss page 3 was skipping about in her knickers does leave the question as to why this was allowed by the owners....no doubt to get more business! I don't have problems with good looking lasses looking good in the gym but at our place we will tell gals to get themselves a proper sports bra if there knockers are bouncing all over the show!!! Just coz a lass is good looking does not mean she is not serious about her training. ( I will point out at this time that I never have problems like this LMFAO)


Thank you and well said!!! :thumbup1:

ps: Note to a certain person; Please note the use of the underlined word above, and the fact that the author is indeed English and not SCOTCH. I rest my case. It IS NOT a real word and one made up by the Scots   And I also want to add I just love football,....so there.... :thumb:

pps: As usual I am right. Feel free to make it up to me in any way you see fit :whistling:


----------



## SD

Hmm appears that hanging around in the Scottsh corner of the forum has got Elfy talking Jockanese!!!! Someone phone Hugh Grant stat! we are gonna need some elecution lessons fast!! :laugh:

SD


----------



## Zara-Leoni

SportDr said:


> I shall cry myself to sleep evermore :crying: :crying: :crying:
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> SD


I wont I'm delighted 



SportDr said:


> Hmm appears that hanging around in the Scottsh corner of the forum has *got Elfy talking Jockanese!!!!* Someone phone Hugh Grant stat! we are gonna need some elecution lessons fast!! :laugh:
> 
> SD


LMFAO :laugh:


----------



## Robsta

Zara-Leoni said:


> Thank you and well said!!! :thumbup1:
> 
> ps: Note to a certain person; Please note the use of the underlined word above, and the fact that the author is indeed English and not* SCOTCH*. I rest my case. It IS NOT a real word and one made up by the* Scotch*   *And I also want to add I just love football,....so there*.... :thumb:
> 
> *pps: As usual I am not right. Feel free to let me make it up to you in any way you see fit* :whistling:


lmao......are you sure??? :tongue:


----------



## SD

Zara-Leoni said:


> I wont I'm delighted  LMFAO :laugh:


Good for you girl, happy for you hunny bee :thumb: then again you dont know what you are missing......... :whistling:

 SD


----------



## ElfinTan

FFS seems I'm a jockanese speaking lycra wearing infidel!!!!!!

KOOOOOOLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Robsta said:


> lmao......are you sure??? :tongue:


hahaha you cheeky git!! :laugh:

(Zara plots her revenge.................... :tongue: )



ElfinTan said:


> FFS seems I'm a jockanese speaking lycra wearing infidel!!!!!!
> 
> KOOOOOOLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


He he.... nothing like standing out from the crowd hey?


----------



## Bradz

> However, It was more the fact that he was moaning about something trivial when I was mid heavy (for me) set that infuriated me


You Should have threatened to chib him  (Scottish/Weegie slang for knife him)

Aint that what Birds do down your way?.

Im joking and will get my Coat


----------



## Guest

romper stomper said:


> Get a triple extendable ladder or some scaffold and climb down from that pedestal you have put yourself on, [email protected]@$ .


WTF..... Some harsh words rumper. Why is it that your even posting in someone's journal (which is for support) if your going to say nasty things about them.

Your statement about Zar is a gross mis-calculation as she is a kind, friendly and outgoing individual.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Romper why don't you **** off, this thread is for Zara's journal and not a place for arguing.


----------



## Robsta

romper stomper said:


> I have read your post and there is no reference to what you wearing at the time. If you read my post I did put in my post could!! have been more off putting, and I also mentioned I did not want to cause offence in any way.
> 
> Well what is a 19 stone shaven headed thug bodybuilder training with you letting a 70 year old who knows nothing about weights disturbing you when in set ???? or was he getting some water at the time ???, all the 19 stone shaven headed thug looking guys I have seen training do not usually get bothered at all, especially by a 70 year old. I am no where near 19 stone I have a shaved head and people have informed me over many years I look like a thug I get not problems in the gym at all I don't even have to speak for people to get the message .
> 
> The sun really shines out of your ar** and you get annoyed if people don't agree, bend the rules to accommodate your wishes otherwise its s **** take or negativity.
> 
> Get a triple extendable ladder or some scaffold and climb down from that pedestal you have put yourself on, [email protected]@$ .


Right mate, I'll say this once....anymore sh1t from you on journals or anywhere else for that matter against valued members whho actually contribute positively to the board and you'll be fcuked off down the road.....this is a good journal which members are enjoying and you've turned it from being positive into an argument.....stop it now or fcuk off somewhere else and p1ss people off.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

romper stomper said:


> The sun really shines out of your ar** and you get annoyed if people don't agree, bend the rules to accommodate your wishes otherwise its s **** take or negativity.
> 
> Get a triple extendable ladder or some scaffold and climb down from that pedestal you have put yourself on, [email protected]@$ .


I don't know why you are so determined to have a go at me mate as I have never said or done anything unpleasant to you.... however if for some reason you have a reason to dislike me, please take it to PM and keep it off my journal. Thank you.


----------



## MissBC

WTF have i missed in here!!

WHOS THIS BASTARD GIVING MY ZARA SH1T!!!!

:cursing: :ban: :cursing:

NOT COOL....................


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> WTF have i missed in here!!
> 
> WHOS THIS BASTARD GIVING MY ZARA SH1T!!!!
> 
> :cursing: :ban: :cursing:
> 
> NOT COOL....................


Haha I missed something too Briar I dunno who he is either lol.

Well now, progress journal update (since thats why we're here lol).....

Well, I shall be making no progress at the minute as I was out last night at works christmas do, ate loads of rubbish and drank loads. :laugh: All good though, I dont do it often :thumbup1:

I also have NO intention of going to the gym today either..... AND I dont feel guilty :laughwell maybe jst a little.... prob bust my chops all next week to make up for it lol  )


----------



## MissBC

hahahaha good girl!!! thats what i like to hear!!

im being slightly lenient on myself till 10th Dec since i have a celebration before then and on that wed its all on.......... Full steam ahead till May.. CANT WAIT!!

Oh and we have to maybe think about that journal babes, shall i type something up??

xxxxx


----------



## SD

Seriously this guy is a woman hater or something??? :confused1: Nice friendly journal till he popped his roid rage head in, fcuk off grumpy this is a place for friends to share information and support each other!!

SD


----------



## Robsta

Romper stomper is actually ok, I've interacted on other threads and he seems sound, don't know quite what went on here, but it isn't on......


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MissBC said:


> hahahaha good girl!!! thats what i like to hear!!
> 
> im being slightly lenient on myself till 10th Dec since i have a celebration before then and on that wed its all on.......... Full steam ahead till May.. CANT WAIT!!
> 
> Oh and we have to maybe think about that journal babes, shall i type something up??
> 
> xxxxx


You should def write a journal Briar and hopefully this time it wont get deleted! :bounce:


----------



## MissBC

MaKaVeLi said:


> You should def write a journal Briar and hopefully this time it wont get deleted! :bounce:


i asked for it to be deleted babe cause of all the **** i was getting for no friggen reason!!

Zara and I were thinking of doing a pre comp journal together since we are both competing at the same time!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Yeah, think we should start it Jan when diet starts what ya reckon?

Well its back to the gym for me today, neglected it for a few days, but sometimes a few days rest does you the world of good! Slept for 12 hours last night too so fingers crossed, today should be a good one 

4 weeks yesterday til diet starts too......


----------



## Bradz

> Slept for 12 hours last night


God id kill for 12 Hours sleep, I struggle to get 8 

Good Luck for when the diet starts,I have same idea for Jan.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I dont normally have the luxury, but it had to be done, hardly slept all week and I was totally shattered.

THOUGHT I'd train well today but actually it was utter, utter bollox. So bad infact that I'm not even gner post it up and just chalk it up to a crap day and do better next time.

I feel as if I might have a temperature or something.... keep feeling really hot when I ought not to. Hope to god am not getting a cold or something horrid :cursing:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Ahh hun, hope you feel better soon

***hugs***

xxx


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> I dont normally have the luxury, but it had to be done, hardly slept all week and I was totally shattered.
> 
> THOUGHT I'd train well today but actually it was utter, utter bollox. So bad infact that I'm not even gner post it up and just chalk it up to a crap day and do better next time.
> 
> I feel as if I might have a temperature or something.... keep feeling really hot when I ought not to. Hope to god am not getting a cold or something horrid :cursing:


NOT LIKE ME, ive been sick on and off for a month now and its worst at the mo, dam chesty cough and feeling like death!!!! Made for a not so fun bday  but it was still good


----------



## MissBC

babes ill write the jounral up in the next week or 2 cause we can pre plan etc before Jan and then get full swing into it!!

Im going to start a bit of a pre pre comp diet as of monday so will be good to have it all somewhere!!


----------



## Kate1976

Hi Zara/Briar,

I'll defo look out for the joint journal - I'm looking for inspiration!

Am a bit of a lurker on these boards but am thinking about staring a journal to keep myself accountable.

BTW - Zara you look fab - I aspire to look like you one day!!

best of luck....Kate


----------



## Guest

Kate1976 said:


> BTW - Zara you look fab - I aspire to look like you one day!!
> 
> best of luck....Kate


Wow... That is such a cool and flattering compliment!!!! :thumbup1:

I want to look like you too one day Zara....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

BabyYoYo said:


> Ahh hun, hope you feel better soon
> 
> ***hugs***
> 
> xxx


Ta hunni - no gym today jst off to work and taking the day off instead of doing cardio, still feel a bit iffy.



MissBC said:


> babes ill write the jounral up in the next week or 2 cause we can pre plan etc before Jan and then get full swing into it!!
> 
> Im going to start a bit of a pre pre comp diet as of monday so will be good to have it all somewhere!!


Yah cool no worries 



Kate1976 said:


> Hi Zara/Briar,
> 
> I'll defo look out for the joint journal - I'm looking for inspiration!
> 
> Am a bit of a lurker on these boards but am thinking about staring a journal to keep myself accountable.
> 
> BTW - Zara you look fab - I aspire to look like you one day!!
> 
> best of luck....Kate


Thanks very much hun... yeah you should defo start one :thumbup1:



zeus87529 said:


> I want to look like you too one day Zara....


haha I KNEW you were a closet gay :lol:

Anyway you cant, theres only one me


----------



## TaintedSoul

I just skimmed through 15 pages and saw only one pic. Zara you owe me some pics!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

TaintedSoul said:


> I just skimmed through 15 pages and saw only one pic. Zara you owe me some pics!


I'm guessing it's that one of my cousin

Get well soon Zara


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TaintedSoul said:


> I just skimmed through 15 pages and saw only one pic. Zara you owe me some pics!


Off the top of my head theres seven (inc one bum shot haha)..... PLUS Maks bird 

I promise you photos before the end of the month babe... I just need to arrange someone to take them. Want some of me before I start dieting anyway to compare and diets 3rd Jan 



MaKaVeLi said:


> I'm guessing it's that one of my cousin
> 
> Get well soon Zara


I'm fine now babe.... Just been a bit quiet is all. Not been training as much as I should last 2 weeks though still managed my main sessions each week, but thats all changed now. Things are back to normal now :thumbup1:


----------



## TaintedSoul

Zara-Leoni said:


> Off the top of my head theres seven (inc one bum shot haha)..... PLUS Maks bird
> 
> I promise you photos before the end of the month babe... *I just need to arrange someone to take them.* Want some of me before I start dieting anyway to compare and diets 3rd Jan


I'm packing my stuff as I type. I'll bring all my cameras. :thumb:

Actaully I only see one pic of you in the thread and the one of Mak's sister or cousin.

Anyway hope xmas doesnt put too much of a dent in the training. This festive season can take it's toll on the diet. But we cant be hermits can we.

All the best.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TaintedSoul said:


> I'm packing my stuff as I type. I'll bring all my cameras. :thumb:
> 
> Actaully I only see one pic of you in the thread and the one of Mak's sister or cousin.
> 
> Anyway hope xmas doesnt put too much of a dent in the training. This festive season can take it's toll on the diet. But we cant be hermits can we.
> 
> All the best.


lol.... no worries I'll be waiting in my undies 

Page 2 and page 4 is where the photos are. Xmas isn't a big deal to me this year - In fact am dreading it, so prob only affect me Xmas day and Boxing day when the gym is shut. As for diet.... I dont care right now so long as I still get enough protein in. I start my diet on 3rd Jan so I may as well enjoy it while I can :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Welllllll......

Chest & Biceps today.

Was out last night with a load of mates from various places.... all came to Edinburgh for Xmas night out. All bodybuilders and their other halves (apart from me the gooseberry haha). Excellent night, we did it last Xmas too, some of you will know some of them.... there was Andy Polhill (Mr Britain & Scotland 2007) & his wife Amanda, Gary & Pauline Wilson, Scott & Carloyn Wilson, Jonny Reid and his fiancé Lou and Chris Vergo. My best mate was out for Gracemount Gyms night out too so they all came and joined us later... was quite a sight it has to be said lol.... I dont think the people out have ever seen so many guys that size (or so many tight white t-shirts  ) in their lives pmsl! :laugh:

Anyway, I didnt drink and took car so was nice and bright this morning for going to the gym. Am still horribly weak though... I just dont seem to have much energy.... I dont think..... actually I KNOW... I'm not eating enough... I've been missing too many meals and I think thats a lot of it. Plus I haven't been getting enough sleep recently either. As of now, that stops and I'm gonna be stricter.

Training was fairly crap but I pushed through as best I could:

Incline Dumbell Bench Press:

10 x 14kg

8 x 16kg (4 sets)

Incline Dumbell Flyes:

10 x 10kg (4 sets)

Flat Bench Dumbbell Press (twisting the dumbbells from pronated position to supinated position)

10 x 12kg (4 sets)

Bicep Curls:

10 x 8kg

10 x 10kg (3 sets)

Isolation Bicep Curls:

8 x 8kg (4 sets)

Cable Curls:

10 x 8.5kg (4 sets)

Gave up at this point and went home cos felt weak as hell. I am pathetic and must eat and sleep more!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Lin said:


> Would have paid to see the look on people's faces :thumb: ..and as for feeling pathetic..................sometimes it takes a sesh to realise what is a miss, and you know what it is already...eat big...sleep big  x


Yeah it was a good night... Them buggers dont realise how strong they are when theyre all p*ssed and giving you drunken hugs haha :laugh: I'm a bit squashed today lmao 

Yep - eat, sleep and grow thats what I need! I'm actually eating really fatty food right at this exact moment.... sausages, bacon and eggs lol. Theres plenty protein in it at least, but I just feel I need a right good feed, so it wont do me any harm at all! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Plus I haven't been getting enough sleep recently either. As of now, that stops and I'm gonna be stricter.


Does this mean I am not going to see you on at those late night hours??(which is early for me)

I am not going to have anyone to talk to:sad:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Lin said:


> LMAO he-man hugs they are faberoonie :thumb: .........as for the food your body tends to know what it needs, hence particular cravings or so I read (why do i crave stella then lol) mmmmmmmmm bacon not had that in donkeys..............a good nights kip on top of all that n you'll have your energy levels back up in no time  x


Yeah gotta luv big bear hugs :thumb: 

lmao @ Stella... not had that in a very long time lol!



zeus87529 said:


> Does this mean I am not going to see you on at those late night hours??(which is early for me)
> 
> I am not going to have anyone to talk to:sad:


Aww I'll be here babe... I've never been one for going to bed particularly early, and when I am dieting I'll have insomnia anyway  Just need to make sure I start getting my sleep quota lol. Went to work on Sat on 3 hrs sleep which is no use to anyone, then worked all day and went out at night! T'is no wonder am tired lol


----------



## Bradz

> Jonny Reid and his fiancé Lou


I hope Lou wasnt too drunk, ill have to Make sure she makes up for it training 2morrow nite lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bradz said:


> I hope Lou wasnt too drunk, ill have to Make sure she makes up for it training 2morrow nite lol


Well its her birthday tomorrow and they're staying in Edinburgh again tonight, so not sure she'll be fit for much  :whistling:


----------



## Bradz

lol Nah she never lets the side down (one the Boys)

Only girl in our Gym that does anything, You need to get urs ass up here to make it two


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ha ha yeah might just do that..... only I know for a fact me 'n' Lou would just end up going out on the p1ss which would undo all the good training 

Sure that my Am. Bulldog Blue would love to meet John & Lou's Schnotweillers too but he might be a bit jealous of their gym attire


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ach.... see, I knew I'd forget to post in here 

I trained legs today.... shhhhh dnt tell Mr Black haha....

I was told not to (or rarely and keep it light), but I was jst having one of those days where I didnt want to do what I was meant to do (plus my annoying rear delt injury was hurting.... it spasms and I get numbness/pins and needles in my hand... the spasm traps a nerve apparently....) so I did a wee leg session instead.

Nothing heavy.... my legs arent strong since I rarely train them anyway (big enough, but not strong lol).

Just did some hamstring curls, leg presses, extensions, then weighted leg raises to the rear. Nothing major but fck me I can feel it now 

I am eating more and feel bit better for it. Not too strict but getting enough protein thats the main thing. Plus I start diet in 2.5 weeks (OMG.....) so I feel I might as well enjoy it while I can lol.

Anyway, Fordy hasn't much else to report, so over and out


----------



## ElfinTan

Our lips are sealed:whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Our lips are sealed:whistling:


hehehehe


----------



## Guest

You really don't train legs often huh. Is that common with the figure competitors over there?? I know a few women who compete in figure and still train legs. They do alot of lunges, extensions, ham curls. Nothing to heavy. Do you not train your legs much because they are already perfect Zar??


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> You really don't train legs often huh. Is that common with the figure competitors over there?? I know a few women who compete in figure and still train legs. They do alot of lunges, extensions, ham curls. Nothing to heavy. Do you not train your legs much because they are already perfect Zar??


Pretty much 

Nah seriously...... my legs grow by themselves.... they get big doing cardio lol. I have probably trained them like about 10 times in about 3 years, and I have 15 1/2 inch calves  Its just genetic I think.......

I wouldn't say its common.... most girls I know train them, I just dont need to lol. I just spend my life trying to make my upper body catch up with my legs


----------



## SD

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nah seriously...... *my legs grow by themselves*.... they get big doing cardio lol. I have probably trained them like about 10 times in about 3 years, and I have 15 1/2 inch calves  Its just genetic I think.......


Cellulite doesnt count as growth! :lol: :laugh:

J/k 

SD


----------



## Zara-Leoni

SportDr said:


> Cellulite doesnt count as growth! :lol: :laugh:
> 
> J/k
> 
> SD


Ahhhh you're funny..........

But your face beats you 

Fck all cellulite here fat chops


----------



## ElfinTan

I would be mortified if I was told not to train my legs...that's the REALLY fun workout!!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Yeah I used to like it, but tbh the gym I am at now hasn't much in the way of leg training anyway.... theres no barbells and no smith machine....

Only good thing is the leg press... it feels the closest to doing squats in terms of where you feel it, to any machine I have ever used in my life :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Pretty much
> 
> Nah seriously...... my legs grow by themselves.... they get big doing cardio lol. Lucky you
> 
> I have 15 1/2 inch calves Damn.....very nice





ElfinTan said:


> I would be mortified if I was told not to train my legs...that's the REALLY fun workout!!!!!


I think if I was able to have big legs from just cardio I could leave the "really fun" leg workout aside:laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

zeus87529 said:


> I think if I was able to have big legs from just cardio I could leave the "really fun" leg workout aside:laugh:


Not me Chicken.....I just have fecking HUGE legs:thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

lol......... but tan.... from the looks of your avatar your upper body grows too.... I spend my life trying to balance myself out lol 

In saying that............ when i went through a phase (few years back) of not really lifting and just doing cardio and classes, i was slim all over inc legs... for some reason now, thats all changed (mind you - prob cos back then i didnt eat enough protein to sustain any muscle lol).


----------



## ElfinTan

I find that my hips and @rse grow especially well! :thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC

SportDr said:


> Cellulite doesnt count as growth


you cheeky dribbler, carefull or zara and i will come up there and bash you!!! then leave you to be cared for by the old ladies or the underage ones that populate your town!!!


----------



## Tall

MissBC said:


> you cheeky dribbler, carefull or zara and i will come up there and bash you!!! then leave you to be cared for by the old ladies or the underage ones that populate your town!!!


Is your wrist not sore from all this bashing...? :whistling:


----------



## MissBC

Tall said:


> Is your wrist not sore from all this bashing...? :whistling:


yea amongst other things :whistling:


----------



## SD

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol......... but tan.... from the looks of your avatar your upper body grows too.... I spend my life trying to balance myself out lol  .


Yes making your body grow to fit your head must be a difficult task :laugh:

Its a pretty head though :tongue: :whistling:

and add me on facebook woman! I need more ladies in my friends list to make me look popular! :laugh:

SD


----------



## SD

MissBC said:


> you cheeky dribbler, carefull or zara and i will come up there and bash you!!! then leave you to be cared for by the old ladies or the underage ones that populate your town!!!


I am not the dribbler lol, thats the other Barry! Anyway, being bashed by you two sounds not too bad at all..oh yes!

I will have you know the old ladies in village are very....accomodating 



Tall said:


> Is your wrist not sore from all this bashing...? :whistling:


Is that why DB is so tired lately?? :confused1:

SD


----------



## MissBC

SportDr said:


> I am not the dribbler lol, thats the other Barry! Anyway, being bashed by you two sounds not too bad at all..oh yes!
> 
> I will have you know the old ladies in village are very....accomodating
> 
> Is that why DB is so tired lately?? :confused1:
> 
> SD


FPMSL

ohhhhhhhh ummmmmmm ............................ :whistling:

Yea ive worn him out................. whos next??

:innocent:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MissBC said:


> whos next??


ahem:rolleyes:


----------



## Tall

MissBC said:


> yea amongst other things :whistling:


I'd prefer not to know about your other sore bits :whistling:


----------



## MissBC

Tall said:


> I'd prefer not to know about your other sore bits :whistling:


 :lol: FPMSL


----------



## Zara-Leoni

SportDr said:


> Yes making your body grow to fit your head must be a difficult task :laugh:
> 
> Its a pretty head though :tongue: :whistling:
> 
> and add me on facebook woman! I need more ladies in my friends list to make me look popular! :laugh:
> 
> SD


No chance - you can GTF after your cheek haha


----------



## SD

Zara-Leoni said:


> No chance - you can GTF after your cheek haha


 FIne be like that :tongue: I would only have been an asset to your friends list anyway...

Nice to see your journal hasnt been violated by the scatman anyway...I obviously didnt pay him enough :laugh:

SD


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I think the angry badger face would scare my other friends off anyway haha!

Speaking of which.... I had the oddest dream last night that I baby panda with a bear trap thing on its paw turned up on my doorstep and i got it off and cleaned its paw and looked after it, and then adopted it and it lived with me.... how very bizarre.....


----------



## ElfinTan

You really do need to get out more! :0)


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> You really do need to get out more! :0)


hahahahaha..... You could be right chick


----------



## SD

Zara-Leoni said:


> I think the angry badger face would scare my other friends off anyway haha!
> 
> Speaking of which.... I had the oddest dream last night that I baby panda with a bear trap thing on its paw turned up on my doorstep and i got it off and cleaned its paw and looked after it, and then adopted it and it lived with me.... how very bizarre.....


Hey that could be one of those dreams that come true, but instead of Panda, it could be Me! and its poorly paw could be my bad elbow :thumb:

SD


----------



## NickM

Hey Zara, tis my birthday today and wanted to thankyou for your kind words a few weeks ago when I was having a bad one...ty


----------



## Zara-Leoni

SportDr said:


> Hey that could be one of those dreams that come true, but instead of Panda, it could be Me! and its poorly paw could be my bad elbow :thumb:
> 
> SD


Hmmmm na ur ok..... already got one big bugger demanding all my sympathy for his injuries/man flu/hangover haha 



NickM said:


> Hey Zara, tis my birthday today and wanted to thankyou for your kind words a few weeks ago when I was having a bad one...ty


No worries mate.... hope things have eased off some for you now.... Have a great birthday :thumbup1:


----------



## SD

MissBC said:


> FPMSL
> 
> Yea ive worn him out................. whos next??
> 
> :innocent:





MaKaVeLi said:


> ahem


Wait your turn Maka, Briar is working her way through the alphabet, currently she is on 'B' for Barry :thumb: guess whos also called Barry?? :whistling:



Zara-Leoni said:


> Hmmmm na ur ok..... already got one big bugger demanding all my sympathy for his injuries/man flu/hangover haha


Aww the wee poppet, canee got oot of bed bless his cottons :laugh: Is that what Scottish sympathy sounds like? If it does, then I think its kinda sexy :laugh:

SD


----------



## Zara-Leoni

SportDr said:


> Aww the wee poppet, canee got oot of bed bless his cottons :laugh: Is that what Scottish sympathy sounds like? If it does, then I think its kinda sexy :laugh:
> 
> SD


Something like that except its "Aww, ma wee angel's no well...."

He seems to like it....


----------



## MaKaVeLi

SportDr said:


> Wait your turn Maka, Briar is working her way through the alphabet, currently she is on 'B' for Barry :thumb: guess whos also called Barry?? :whistling:


Ahh D's not so far away! :thumb:


----------



## muscle01

You sound like Helen (Dawse) she has amazing calves - real diamond shaped - but I've never seen her train them!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I hardly ever train calves and they're 17"


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Just one of those genetic things I think.....

I missed gym today. Busy all day and just home now. Most p1ssed off..... :cursing:


----------



## MissBC

SportDr said:


> Wait your turn Maka, Briar is working her way through the alphabet, currently she is on 'B' for Barry :thumb: guess whos also called Barry?? :whistling:
> 
> SD





MaKaVeLi said:


> Ahh D's not so far away! :thumb:


 :blink:

:blink:

:blink:


----------



## Guest

and I am guessing that (Z) eus is far down the road if going alphabetically 

but then again my name is (B)rian so i think I am next


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I miss the gym. And its only boxing day lol.

I think because I CANT go? Or maybe because I ate enough calories yesterday to feed a small african nation? Anyway, I am sitting here itching to go to the gym haha.

My dog has a food hangover too lmao.... few too many pigs-in-blankets and mini chedders for Blue it seems... he's lying grunting on the floor


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> I miss the gym. And its only boxing day lol.
> 
> I think because I CANT go? Or maybe because I ate enough calories yesterday to feed a small african nation? Anyway, I am sitting here itching to go to the gym haha.
> 
> My dog has a food hangover too lmao.... few too many pigs-in-blankets and mini chedders for Blue it seems... he's lying grunting on the floor


I KNOW, me tooooo  i wanna go back to the gym TODAY, not tomorro TODAY!!

im going to be up and into it first thing, ill prob be like a little homeless person sitting on the door step waiting for them to open hahahahahah


----------



## MissBC

zeus87529 said:


> and I am guessing that (Z) eus is far down the road if going alphabetically
> 
> but then again my name is (B)rian so i think I am next


hahahahahah well you can all form an ordely que and wel take it from there!! :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Don't be daft....eat....soon will be the time of famine so make the bloody most of it! :thumbup1: I am!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Don't be daft....eat....soon will be the time of famine so make the bloody most of it! :thumbup1: I am!!!!


Hmmmm aye..... happen your right chick.

I've discovered that my sore tummy wasnt to do with too much food, and more to do with too much oestrogen lol (if you get my drift), so therefor I haven't actually overindulged, so therefor am having some mulled wine and snacky foods :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hmmmm aye..... happen your right chick.
> 
> I've discovered that my sore tummy wasnt to do with too much food, and more to do with too much oestrogen lol (if you get my drift), so therefor I haven't actually overindulged, so therefor am having some mulled wine and snacky foods :thumb:


bring some here and come visit!! we can blob on the couch and drink the afternoon away!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hehe... I had a wee nap for a couple of hours on my bed - fell asleep watching tv..... woke up and the chronicles of narnia is on...... 

I'm remembering why I love christmas now :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> I KNOW, me tooooo  i wanna go back to the gym TODAY, not tomorro TODAY!!
> 
> im going to be up and into it first thing, ill prob be like a little homeless person sitting on the door step waiting for them to open hahahahahah


Can see me being the same tbh..... I've already got tomorrows meals made, protein all in the shakers ready to add water etc.... Still gonna have treats til diet starts, but am craving protein and healthy food lol 

A wee rest from it all is good, gets you motivated again


----------



## thestudbeast

ye tomorrow will be 11 days of rest for me, better get my lazy **** back down the gym.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

thestudbeast said:


> ye tomorrow will be 11 days of rest for me, better get my lazy **** back down the gym.


I'm prob not far off it.... around a week I think.....  :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> hey,
> 
> made much progress over the xmas period....? lol


lets just say I ought to have a good workout tomorrow as theres certainly no lack of food to fuel it


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> bring some here and come visit!! we can blob on the couch and drink the afternoon away!!


That would have been a good afternoon! (the mulled wine was loooovely he)

(Yet again, Fordy regrets the fact that she lives millions of miles away in the land of the killer sheep...... :thumbdown: )


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> That would have been a good afternoon! (the mulled wine was loooovely he)
> 
> (Yet again, Fordy regrets the fact that she lives millions of miles away in the land of the killer sheep...... :thumbdown: )


well maybe il pop round and visit one weekend hahaha, we can train and eat 7 times a day together hahahaha cause thats alll il be doing in T minus 6 days!! FUN FUN FUN


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> well maybe il pop round and visit one weekend hahaha, we can train and eat 7 times a day together hahahaha cause thats alll il be doing in *T minus 6 days!!* FUN FUN FUN


sssshhhhhhhhhhhhh............!!! :whistling:


----------



## MissBC

chilisi said:


> miss bc as called it...a party at zara's  :lol: :lol:


???????

party................ never said anything about a party its all about turkey, veges and training in 6 days!!!


----------



## MissBC

chilisi said:


> lol sounds like a party to me...


YOUR NUTS THEN!!!


----------



## mick_the_brick

All the best with this Zara.. I'll pop by more often ...

Dog feeling any better today??


----------



## Zara-Leoni

mick_the_brick said:


> All the best with this Zara.. I'll pop by more often ...
> 
> Dog feeling any better today??


Yeah... he seems to be back to his normal self.... xmas was pretty exciting for him with all the activity, staying over at my parents, all the food etc.... so he pretty much slept the whole of yesterday haha


----------



## MissBC

Zara induced food coma!!

Poor doggie


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hehehe....... he had a fab time


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Oh god.... went back to gym.....

PMT-induced sore tummy on top of all the junk food and alcohol over last few days.... my god it was NOT easy.......

and now I have to go to work!

I'll sleep well tonight! Glad I went though - feel better in the head for it! :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Hope you didn't have to work too hard!


----------



## SD

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh god.... went back to gym.....
> 
> PMT-induced sore tummy on top of all the junk food and alcohol over last few days.... my god it was NOT easy.......
> 
> and now I have to go to work!
> 
> I'll sleep well tonight! Glad I went though - feel better in the head for it! :thumbup1:


Poor baby 

Hope work went ok, bummer having to work a Saturday, least you have a job though :whistling: unlike me.....

Now I have a cure for PMT induced tummy ache but if I gave it away on an open forum, then everyone would do it and I would no longer be able to amaze my female 'friends'<-- very inverted commas.

SD


----------



## Zara-Leoni

SportDr said:


> Poor baby
> 
> Hope work went ok, bummer having to work a Saturday, least you have a job though :whistling: unlike me.....
> 
> * Now I have a cure for PMT induced tummy ache but if I gave it away on an open forum, then everyone would do it and I would no longer be able to amaze my female 'friends'<-- very inverted commas.*
> 
> SD


*Tell me now or I'll kick yer fecking head in!!!!!!!!!!!*

(sorry.... the pmt still not subsided properly......... lol)


----------



## MissBC

hmmmmmmmmmmm somehow i dont think its a PG13 response that your going to get Zara!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DB

Zara-Leoni said:


> *Tell me now or I'll kick yer fecking head in!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> (sorry.... the pmt still not subsided properly......... lol)


taking an iron supplement for the week bfore and during your period is meant to help the pain massively...

or to be honest.. its happened every month for the last 20 years or there abouts.. so surely you can deal with it by now.. suck it up u pussy 

*sucks for cover from the physco birds of uk-m* :beer:


----------



## MissBC

DB said:


> taking an iron supplement for the week bfore and during your period is meant to help the pain massively...
> 
> or to be honest.. its happened every month for the last 20 years or there abouts.. so surely you can deal with it by now.. suck it up u pussy
> 
> *sucks for cover from the physco birds of uk-m* :beer:


ohhhhhhh look out Zara is going to eat you alive!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DB said:


> taking an iron supplement for the week bfore and during your period is meant to help the pain massively...
> 
> or to be honest.. its happened every month for the last 20 years or there abouts.. so surely you can deal with it by now.. suck it up u pussy
> 
> *sucks for cover from the physco birds of uk-m* :beer:


I find 60mgs of codeine takes the edge off it nicely thanks 

Thats the thing..... its not every month... when I go on a course it all stops.... then when I come off (like now) its worse than usual :crying:


----------



## ElfinTan

But you know drugs are bad!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> But you know drugs are bad!!!!! :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm not gner even pretend to take you serious tan 

Went to gym this afternoon (all drugged up on painkillers for ma wee sore tummy.... what a trooper hey?). Wasn't in the mood at all, and thought I'd just lift something, anything, so I felt less guilty..... well, some gimp-man with his brand-new-christmas-fresh-weightlifting gloves was using all the little weights so I had to just do my usual weights even though I didnt feel up to it....

Had a half decent shoulder session in the end


----------



## ElfinTan

TSSSSKKKKK!!!!! How rude!!!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> TSSSSKKKKK!!!!! How rude!!!!!!


hehhehe....


----------



## ElfinTan

Hey hun! Have you ever run t3 along with clen? If yeah how did you rub it? Side by side or week on week off? Dosages? I'm thinking of running along side promo actetate...affectionately known as rocking horse sh8t lol!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Hey hun! Have you ever run t3 along with clen? If yeah how did you rub it? Side by side or week on week off? Dosages? I'm thinking of running along side promo actetate...affectionately known as rocking horse sh8t lol!


hey

Ya..... have used T3 and clen.... more accurately T3/T4 and clen.... I dont use T3 on its own, reason being, body produces both, so using only one will in theory upset the balance... (humans produce a T3 to T4 ratio of 4.22 to 1)

I used the T3 & T4 continuously.... the method of taking it on and off like clen is very outdated and unsafe... can cause thyroid issues as the on/off method shocks the thyroid too much. So.... for arguments sake you are taking them for say 8 weeks.... and concurrently I would use clen for 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off.

When using T3 and T4, I always pyramid up for a week to reach full dose during the 1st week of use, then back down the same way in the last week.


----------



## ElfinTan

FFS I knew I had read somewhere about taking both T3&4 for some reason lol.

So once pyramided up what would your dosages be? I know we're a similar build (I'm probably heavier lol but not a million miles out) so it will give me a starting point for dosages! And I always err on the side of caution anyway. And did you start all 3 at once ie the 2weeks on clen started with the T3/4 or did you run them two for 3 weeks 1st then add the clen or run the clen for 2 weeks and then add the T3/4.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

You can start all 3 at once... then after 2 weeks take a break from the clen....

The max dose of T3 for men is recommended at 100mg.... I take max 50mg/day. I do know of one (much bigger) woman who uses 75mgs but for our size, I'd say 50mgs is plenty. Going on approx 4:1, you would then use 12.5mgs T4/day also.

The clen... well I have 40mcg tablets and I used to take 80mcg 2 x daily, however dep what you have... if 20mcg tablets start with 20mcg twice a day and build up according to tolerance... if 40mcg - well theyre tiny and hard to split lol.....


----------



## ElfinTan

I've run clen before but not sure what we have in at the mo it was just the T3/4 dosages that I was unsure of. That's been a fab help....insomnia here we come:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hehehe... cannae beat it... sleeping with the windows open in december....


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Zara-Leoni said:


> hehehe... cannae beat it... sleeping with the windows open in december....


not trying to be a tit here but are you sure you should do that with that stalker around?


----------



## Guest

MaKaVeLi said:


> not trying to be a tit here but are you sure you should do that with that stalker around?


SHHHHH Mak..... I am right outside the window


----------



## MaKaVeLi

zeus87529 said:


> SHHHHH Mak..... I am right outside the window


LMAO what do you mean you? where abouts you hidden? i'm in the back garden:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> not trying to be a tit here but are you sure you should do that with that stalker around?


The windows are shut.... was theoretical as am not currently using the product in question 

Thanks for your concern though sweetie... but I have to say... if said fckwit attempted anything silly like that, it wouldn't be me that was in danger, for a multitude of reasons........ 



zeus87529 said:


> SHHHHH Mak..... I am right outside the window





MaKaVeLi said:


> LMAO what do you mean you? where abouts you hidden? i'm in the back garden:laugh:


I can hear you on your walkie-talkies.... not too covert or discreet lads  :laugh:

.....hang on.... just letting the dog out.....


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> I can hear you on your walkie-talkies.... not too covert or discreet lads  :laugh:
> 
> .....hang on.... just letting the dog out.....


UH OH ......... WE'RE BUSTED !!!!!:laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

Balls for Blue's dinner tonight :0)


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Balls for Blue's dinner tonight :0)


Its -3 outside already.... be lucky if he can find them........


----------



## ElfinTan

Blue Balls......hmmmm that's a drink innit! :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

haha so it is... I seem to recall I drank it a lot with fresh orange juice when I was a student


----------



## ElfinTan

Or lemonade lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Yah..... was nice as I recall :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha so it is... I seem to recall I drank it a lot with fresh orange juice when I was a student


No no no NO!!! You put a shot in snakebite - was called a Green Death or Green Meanie and was about £3 a pint at the time - 2 of them had you on your back as I recall.... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> No no no NO!!! You put a shot in snakebite - was called a Green Death or Green Meanie and was about £3 a pint at the time - 2 of them had you on your back as I recall.... :lol:


OMG........ yes..... perhaps I'd rather not remember....... :laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

2 off anything has me on me back FFS!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> 2 of anything has me on me back FFS!


ooeer missus.... I find one tattooed shaven-headed short-ar*e is enough for me


----------



## ElfinTan

LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....hey I'm hardcore!!!!!!!!!!

NOT:whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni




----------



## evad

looks a good journal chuck, i read the first two pages then the last four, i'll read the middle stuff when im more with it 

i don't think i'll be able to add a lot constructively (when i say a lot i mean anything) so i'll lurk occasionally like the proverbial stalker


----------



## Zara-Leoni

lmao.... moral support is all I need dave....

diet in 4 days..... once that kicks in I wont be writing anything coherent anyway, and will just be looking for sympathy and reassurance haha


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> ooeer missus.... I find one tattooed shaven-headed short-ar*e is enough for me


Aw hun I never knew you cared.........:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest

Happy New Year Zara!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Aw hun I never knew you cared.........:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Diet starts tomorrow.... along with the dreaded cardio......... 

Getting sleepy now, but shall post up diet and whatnot over the weekend 

16 weeks to go..... bring it on!


----------



## ElfinTan

Monday for me! Still haven't worked out all me supps yet lol!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hard day........

sugar withdrawals......

trained legs.........

feel sleepy........

short... nap.... now...... :yawn:


----------



## Beklet

You starting a separate pre comp journal then or continuing on here?

I'm having a last blow out on Doritos today lol :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> You starting a separate pre comp journal then or continuing on here?
> 
> I'm having a last blow out on Doritos today lol :laugh:


I'll carry on here...

I had one last night.... dark choc toblerone and red wine. Was ace! 

Had my nap now... feel better.... off for another protein shake then watch some tv.

Prob with dieting right after xmas is the memories of all the snacky foods....  :whistling:


----------



## chrismac

Good luck with the dieting Z, Im not looking forward to it, its so much easier being a heavier, lazier, person!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chrismac said:


> Good luck with the dieting Z, Im not looking forward to it, its so much easier being a heavier, lazier, person!


Am jst gner go to bed now, very early.... think its easier to just sleep through it....


----------



## ElfinTan

Hope you're feeling a bit more with it today Hun! I'm just measuring my food out for tomorrow and fk me it looks like a sparrow would starve on it lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Oh dinnae......

I make two other peoples meals as well as my own.... very LARGE people might I add.... (my ex-bf and one of his training partners).

Its quite upsetting making these big portions for them, complete with (low fat) sauces on their chicken and so on, and then my own which now have brown wholegrain basmati rice instead of white, and bugger all nice in them....

Feeling improved today... honestly - starting diet does knock you for six... I've always said I think the first week is the hardest cos you're used to being able to have other stuff, and its routine.

Anyhoo, as I have always promised, I will be upfront about everything... this includes (as last time) my gear use.

I did an 8 week course of primo (1ml/100mgs per week) along with 20mgs nolvadex/day. This was kinda sept/oct/nov time, and then I took 6 weeks off, ending up this weekend.

I now have 16 weeks til my first show, so I shall do 4 weeks on, 4 weeks off, then 8 weeks on (this 8 weeks will have to be extended if I do further shows...)

Essentially, the next 4 weeks are going to consist of:

*
1/2ml (50mgs) Primo/week*

*
*

*
1/2ml (150mgs) Equipoise/week **(If I can fiddle about and make this 1/3ml ie 100mgs without too much trouble I might as I dnt really want 150mgs but the stuff is 300mgs/ml... pain in the fcuking tushy...)*

*
*

*
**25mgs Proviron EOD*

*
*

*
20mgs Nolvadex/day*

Now, I do also have a diet too.... I'll post that in a mo.... I'm doing some last minute tinkering....

Oh aye.... and my old rear delt injury is really fcuking sore (esp after training back/tris today) so I need to arrange myself a massage....


----------



## MaKaVeLi

What benefits will nolva give to a woman on a cycle? I thought the main reason men used it was to combat gyno, so since women already have breast tissue it wouldnt really matter:confused1:


----------



## Beklet

I always find the first week of any new eating routine to be the worst until you get used to it - weekends are the worst cos there is no routine at all... :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> What benefits will nolva give to a woman on a cycle? I thought the main reason men used it was to combat gyno, so since women already have breast tissue it wouldnt really matter:confused1:


Thats not the only reason Mak.... Basically it has anti oestrogenic properties which are beneficial, not just to prevent gyno in men.



Beklet said:


> I always find the first week of any new eating routine to be the worst until you get used to it - weekends are the worst cos there is no routine at all... :cursing:


Aye.... first week is murder... weekends - well Saturday is ok for me as I work, but Sundays have always been bad......


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Thats not the only reason Mak.... Basically it has anti oestrogenic properties which are beneficial, not just to prevent gyno in men.
> 
> Heres a copy of something someone else wrote:


I've gone blind lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Is that a similar course that you ran last time or have you changed/refined it? And why have you chosen this course?

Just a thought Hun, have you thought about having quinoa instead of brown rice...you get you eat a bit more volume wise. It isn't a HUGE amount but every little helps lol. I know what you mean about the making other meals too. PG is on a mission to get some size on while I'm on my skinny minny mission....talk about bad timing


----------



## Beklet

Quinoa has protein in too......


----------



## ElfinTan

Quinoa actually, if I recall correctly, has the complete amino acid profile so is better than meat BUT the amounts you would need to eat as a protein source would be massive. It's a nice wee added bonus though :0)


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Tan - the course is very different to before as I'm at a very different place.... last time I decided on a whim to compete after not training (due to illness) for 3-4 months, and was a bit overweight, so basically I was on a major fat loss programme, has very little muscle, and most of my course was based around not losing what I had. Plus TRYING in difficult circumstances to get a little on lol. I also hadn't used before so had no idea of my tolerance levels etc.

This time, I have had the luxury of training longer and having dabbled a little and knowing better what doses sit ok with me.

I used primo for the 8 weeks as its quite anabolic with minimal androgenic properties. Equipoise is more anabolic (good at this point in time for me) but its also unfortunately a little more androgenic too. I WAS going to use just equi, but decided to half the dose and use 1/2ml primo with it... reason being I am still wary of the androgenic factor. The proviron, whilst quite androgenic, is to potentiate the primo and equi and to keep a higher percentage free and unbound. However, due to the androgenic factor am limiting it to 25mgs EOD.

Basically, I still need/want to put on some upper-body size, and thats what this part of the course is designed to do.

As regards the Quinoa.... yeah I thought about it, but I dont like it all that much, and I find it a faff to cook!! lol


----------



## ElfinTan

So you have't used the Equi before. I'll be interested in your feedback on this. I'll presume you're going to introduce some 'fat burning' aids in when you plateau.

Quinoa is no harder to cook than basmati rice you balloon! But if you don't like the taste then it's no good lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> So you have't used the Equi before. I'll be interested in your feedback on this. I'll presume you're going to introduce some 'fat burning' aids in when you plateau.
> 
> Quinoa is no harder to cook than basmati rice you balloon! But if you don't like the taste then it's no good lol


Do you not have to measure the EXACT amount of water and cook it til its fluffy or some pish? I only tried it once if I am honest, then took a rage about it and threw the lot inc the pan in the bin haha.... :whistling:

Fat burners.... well theres a thing aye.... trying to stay off 'em... hate 'em tbh... eph makes me tired and bad-tempered, and I cant take clen this year as my hands need to be totally steady for work. (stupid choice of career this was..... :whistling: )

I am going to try some non-stimulant ones... namely Gaspari Cytolean and Extreme Lean-R.... I may also use Gaspari Thermogenic-Thyrotabs too... used them before - theyre a safer option than T3/T4, which I would rather use as little as possible so plan to leave to the last 6 weeks.

I will probably end up using Grenades at some point though... though I will need to watch as like I said I get bad tempered and so on.... I'm ok for a week to 10 days then it starts.... so I will prob need to go on and off them when I notice it happening. Must say, they do help a lot with the old morning cardio........


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> Quinoa actually, if I recall correctly, has the complete amino acid profile so is better than meat BUT the amounts you would need to eat as a protein source would be massive. It's a nice wee added bonus though :0)


Aye and the protein content does make it more filling than rice 

As for cooking it - I just chuck it in boiling water and cook for 35 mins.....then drain it - I usually rinse it before I cook it though....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Aye and the protein content does make it more filling than rice
> 
> As for cooking it - I just chuck it in boiling water and cook for 35 mins.....then drain it - I usually rinse it before I cook it though....


I might give it a bash at some point then....

Dougie Black advised boiled potatoes (but still firm not soft.... apparently when they have a wee bit of a crunch to 'em they are still complex carbs, and when boiled to death they are simple carbs...) as there is less carbs per 100g than rice.... so I have them in one of my meals (the salmon one). Oh aye - diet - well - am still tinkering a bit


----------



## ElfinTan

Quinoa is easy. I use around 100g dry weight for 3 meals (worksout just over 20g carbs per meal) and is just short of half a measuring cup. To make it not so bland I get loads of veg, peppers, onions, courgettes, aubergine and dice it up REALLY small then sweat it off in bit of walnut oil. When it's softened I had the 'cup' of quinoa then a cup andhalf of boiling water from the kettle, lid on, heat down to lowest and it's done when all the water is gone. It's the same as I'd cook basmati rice so i don't find it a hassle. I throw in pine nuts too.

I know what you mean about fat burners. I'm not a great fan of clen because it turns me into an owl. Eph can make me sleepy, grenades definitely can send me into a coma. Not tried T3/4 but plan to just to see how I react to them. Have you though of looking at Yohimbine and 7-Keto DHEA both been reported to be effective fat burners and both in the hard to shift lady areas :0)


----------



## Zara-Leoni

They've both been mentioned to me actually but I've never tried them.... something to think about, had forgotten about them....

See.... day 3 and already I am forgetting stuff  :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Who are you again? :0)


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Where am I..........???????? :whistling:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

In my bedroom..... :innocent:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> In my bedroom..... :innocent:


Not YOURS no.......... :innocent:



GYMBABE said:


> Hey Zar - appreciate your honesty re the cycle - im the same with fat burners - eph made me jittery and really moody.
> 
> Can i ask what gains you got from the cycle you did recently and are you keeping tabs on any specific measurements/weight gains this cycle that you are about to start?


The primo cycle? Was great.... I put on a stone lol.... admittedly I was very depleted at the time.... just came back from south africa and had been doing nothing but cardio for ages.... then running on beach daily and not eating enough protein and so on... so when i went on it and started to eat properly again, a lot of it was exisiting muscle filling up again and muscle memory, but that aside, I defo got good gains on it without a doubt.

This cycle I am dieting too so results regarding gains will be hard to measure.... I will gain though certainly during the first half even while losing fat.


----------



## ElfinTan

MaKaVeLi said:


> In my bedroom..... :innocent:


In your dreams!!!!!

Just for the record I realise that you meant in Z's bedroom and not mine:rolleyes:


----------



## TaintedSoul

Nice journal Zara, and thanks for the honestly on everything.

Hope you dominate this year.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TaintedSoul said:


> Nice journal Zara, and thanks for the honestly on everything.
> 
> Hope you dominate this year.


Ta babe. Fingers crossed..... x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> In your dreams!!!!!
> 
> Just for the record I realise that you meant in Z's bedroom and not mine:rolleyes:


Funny you should mention Mak and dreams......... 

(wasn't my dreams before you start :laugh


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Zara-Leoni said:


> Funny you should mention Mak and dreams.........
> 
> (wasn't my dreams before you start :laugh


Do tell


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Shall not :innocent:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Oh cmon PM me it


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Absolutely not.

Anyway.... what makes you think you'll like it?

Maybe it was a very large and intimidating looking guy that had the dream?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

ROFL, i never said i'd like it, buy why mention it if you're not gonna tell?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Just made me giggle.... coinkydink that Tan said "In your dreams" haha


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Sorry but i don't get it, too much for my small brain to handle


----------



## BabyYoYo

Zara-Leoni said:


> Just made me giggle.... *coinkydink* that Tan said "In your dreams" haha


LOL never heard anyone else use that term for coincidence before! Thought I was unique! Dammit!

:rockon:

xxx


----------



## Biscuits

Warning Newbie Alert! Hi Zara I have my first show coming up in May and started my diet on the 2nd January. I train with two guys so some female advice would be great please! I have thought about taking anti estrogen's such as proviron and tamoxifen but I wanted to know the affects they have on the pill? Any first show tips and advice would be much appreciated.

Also, I have found myself dreaming about the breakfast on the morning of the show already, what do you normally have?

Thanks xxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Biscuits said:


> Warning Newbie Alert! Hi Zara I have my first show coming up in May and started my diet on the 2nd January. I train with two guys so some female advice would be great please! I have thought about taking anti estrogen's such as proviron and tamoxifen but I wanted to know the affects they have on the pill? Any first show tips and advice would be much appreciated.
> 
> Also, I have found myself dreaming about the breakfast on the morning of the show already, what do you normally have?
> 
> Thanks xxx


Hiya chick - where are you competing?

Firstly... you'll need to come off the pill. Putting in oestrogen and progesterone is gonna go right against your aims and will cause probs esp in the last few weeks.

Tamoxifen is a good anti-E for females (far safer and gentler than arimidex) but proviron is very androgenic.

You'd prob be best of making a progress journal of your own hun and then we can put all the hints and tips specific to you in there


----------



## Zara-Leoni

BabyYoYo said:


> LOL never heard anyone else use that term for coincidence before! Thought I was unique! Dammit!
> 
> :rockon:
> 
> xxx


hehehe.... is one of my favouritest words


----------



## Biscuits

Thanks for that Zara, really useful, I will think about doing my own journal.

I'm going to compete in the toned figure class at the Nabba Wales Show. Really nervous but just gotta go for it!


----------



## Guest

How's the early diet coming Zar?? Are you staying sane?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Biscuits said:


> Thanks for that Zara, really useful, I will think about doing my own journal.
> 
> I'm going to compete in the toned figure class at the Nabba Wales Show. Really nervous but just gotta go for it!


Ah cool... sure you'll be fine chick! Just Do It!!! :thumbup1:



zeus87529 said:


> How's the early diet coming Zar?? Are you staying sane?


Barely.... :tongue:

Biggest prob right now, is that I'm not actually hungry yet.... so the food is hard to stomach... I dont want to eat it all as I just dont have the appetite, so I keep sitting looking at it for ages making faces.... I know from experience though, that that feeling will go 

Normally when I diet I get a little grumpy too, but that hasnt happened at all yet..... I haven't told anyone off or been grumpy at all :innocent:


----------



## TaintedSoul

BabyYoYo said:


> LOL never heard anyone else use that term for coincidence before! Thought I was unique! Dammit!
> 
> :rockon:
> 
> xxx


I've heard that back home.. Zara did you pic up some lingo in South Africa?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TaintedSoul said:


> I've heard that back home.. Zara did you pic up some lingo in South Africa?


Now that you mention it, my ex uses it, so probably lol


----------



## TaintedSoul

Zara-Leoni said:


> Now that you mention it, my ex uses it, so probably lol


That's a bit gay for a South African male to use?? :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TaintedSoul said:


> That's a bit gay for a South African male to use?? :whistling:


Aye well, I did say he's an ex.....


----------



## Chris1

TaintedSoul said:


> That's a bit gay for a South African male to use?? :whistling:


No comment :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> No comment :whistling: :laugh:


"Encountered" a few gay south africans have you? 

I have to say I've actually never met any..... All the SA males I know eat red meat and watch sports lol.... prob the most hetrosexual race I've ever come across 

Robsta.... you sure you're English....? :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

I reckon Robsta is seriously in touch with his feminine side....

he just hides it VERY well! :0)


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> I reckon Robsta is seriously in touch with his feminine side....
> 
> he just hides it VERY well! :0)


He moans like a bitch if thats what you mean? :lol:

Oh yeah... and he smells very feminine for such a masculine guy.... now... where did my deodorant go.....? 

(fcuk I'm in trouble now :whistling:  )


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> He moans like a bitch if thats what you mean? :lol:
> 
> Oh yeah... and he smells very feminine for such a masculine guy.... now... where did my deodorant go.....?
> 
> *Has he had a manicure yet?* :whistling:
> 
> (fcuk I'm in trouble now :whistling:  ) *Yes probably*


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> *Has he had a manicure yet?* :whistling:


Nah... tried but he's bigger than me


----------



## Chris1

Zara-Leoni said:


> "Encountered" a few gay south africans have you?
> 
> I have to say I've actually never met any..... All the SA males I know eat red meat and watch sports lol.... prob the most hetrosexual race I've ever come across
> 
> Robsta.... you sure you're English....? :tongue:


Sometimes a bit *TOO* hetrosexual me thinks :whistling:


----------



## mickfootie

Good luck with your goals Zara. I will keep following.


----------



## Robsta

Zara-Leoni said:


> He moans like a bitch if thats what you mean? :lol:
> 
> Oh yeah... and he smells very feminine for such a masculine guy.... now... where did my deodorant go.....?


I think it went out the window when you threw it at me.... :lol:

Or can't you remember:whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Robsta said:


> I think it went out the window when you threw it at me.... :lol:
> 
> Or can't you remember:whistling:


I remember that that never happened.... and that you smell suspiciously like Sure for women (the pink one) 

Just as well your devilishly handsome good looks and extremely high test levels are enough to cancel out the fact that you smell like a girl :tt2:


----------



## TaintedSoul

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh yeah... and he smells very feminine for such a masculine guy.... now... where did my deodorant go.....?


How do you know what he smells like? Story time....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TaintedSoul said:


> How do you know what he smells like? Story time....


How do you think?  

Anyhoo, progress journal.... :whistling:

Here's Ma wee diet as it is jst now....

It'll change as time goes on, but this is how am starting off:

*Meal One:*

1.5 Scoops Extreme Protein, 50gms Oats

*Meal Two:*

1 scoop Extreme Protein

*Meal Three:*

(cooked weight) 100gms salmon, 50gms white or sweet potato

*Meal Four:*

(PWO) 1.5 Scoops BSN Syntha6

*Meal Five:*

(cooked weight) 100gms chicken, 50gms wholegrain brown basmati rice, some veg

*Meal Six:*

(bedtime) 1 scoop Extreme Protein

In addition, I shall be having 750mls Eggnation liquid eggwhites per day mixed into my protein shakes.

*Total Carbs: 80gms*

*
Total Protein: 250gms*


----------



## Beklet

Won't you be constipated with the lack of fibre?  

I'd go mad not having my veg...


----------



## Tall

750mls Egg Whites per day?

No EFAs?

Who sponsoring you? Gaspari or Doug?


----------



## Tall

Beklet said:


> Won't you be constipated with the lack of fibre?
> 
> I'd go mad not having my veg...


Yes is the short answer :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Won't you be constipated with the lack of fibre?
> 
> I'd go mad not having my veg...


nah.... I'll be fine with that... thats usual... though if i fancy it i can munch on the odd brussel sprout or add more veg later.... tbh nearer the end there will be more solid food and less shakes.... Its this way because I havent enough appetite jst now... did same last time.



Tall said:


> 750mls Egg Whites per day?
> 
> last yr was 1ltr per day.... egg whites are awesome.
> 
> No EFAs?
> 
> Salmon every day... also, this is just diet, havent written any supps in.
> 
> Who sponsoring you? Gaspari or Doug?
> 
> Neither... I am sponsored by www.physiquebodyshop.com and supported by www.gasparinutrition.co.za - I shall be using gaspari products, but as I say this is diet not supps... And Dougie Black (www.extremenutrition.co.uk ) will be helping advise me on my prep this year (If he has time inbetween his plot for world domination haha).
> 
> Fact is.... I've never found a better protein for use during diet than extreme protein.... so why change it hey?
> 
> So there


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Tall said:


> Yes is the short answer :thumb:


And no is the accurate one lol.... you seem to have not noticed the wholegrain rice and oats lol

Edit to add....

Have had IBS for many years but dont really suffer from it at all now, as I have learned which sources of fibre as best for me and how much i need/can tolerate.... So I know the diet is spot on in that respect as its something I've had to measure for many years now.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Where the pics of your current condition?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TaintedSoul said:


> Where the pics of your current condition?


There arent any recent pics of me apart from the back photos a few weeks ago.

I'll get some taken properly soon, but need to arrange someone to take them first so a little bit planning required.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Zara-Leoni said:


> There arent any recent pics of me apart from the back photos a few weeks ago.
> 
> I'll get some taken properly soon, but need to arrange someone to take them first so a little bit planning required.


Just ask your stalker if he has taken any good shots?


----------



## Robsta

TaintedSoul said:


> How do you know what he smells like? Story time....


You're a bit slow on the uptake dude....lol


----------



## Tall

Robsta said:


> You're a bit slow on the uptake dude....lol


What have I missed?


----------



## TaintedSoul

Robsta said:


> You're a bit slow on the uptake dude....lol


I dont think I have been paying attention. Afterall it's only about you. :whistling:


----------



## Tall

TaintedSoul said:


> I dont think I have been paying attention. Afterall it's only about you. :whistling:


Does Rob pop "into" Zaras for "coffee" when he's "round her way"?

Is that what we are saying? :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TaintedSoul said:


> Just ask your stalker if he has taken any good shots?


hahaha.... very good


----------



## TaintedSoul

Tall said:


> Does Rob pop "into" Zaras for "coffee" when he's "round her way"?
> 
> Is that what we are saying? :lol:


A little "hot coffee" perhaps.


----------



## Robsta

Tall said:


> Does Rob pop "into" Zaras for "coffee" when he's "round her way"?
> 
> Is that what we are saying? :lol:


Ahem, it may have gone like that.....although coffee would have been preferable to wine


----------



## Tall

TaintedSoul said:


> A little "hot coffee" perhaps.


With "cream"...?


----------



## Tall

Robsta said:


> Ahem, it may have gone like that.....although coffee would have been preferable to wine


To whine? Does she complain a lot? :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TaintedSoul said:


> A little "hot coffee" perhaps.


Somethings hot. Aint coffee though..... :whistling:



Tall said:


> To whine? Does she complain a lot? :lol:


What you mean like "ohhh I'm sooo ill.... I'm dyyiiiing.... noone has ever been as ill as me....." etc?

Nope, not me....


----------



## TaintedSoul

Tall said:


> With "cream"...?


Oh yes sir.. shaken not stirred!


----------



## TaintedSoul

Zara I hope you document with pics along the way. I'd like to see your journey to the show and what has the most effect on burning fat.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PMSL......

Ok embarrassing admission here....

This conversation is reminding me of a VERY camp song by Super Sister I think it was (a favourite of my male gay friends at the time) which goes....

"I like my men, like I like my coffee, Hot, Strong, and Sweet like Toffee...." :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TaintedSoul said:


> Zara I hope you document with pics along the way. I'd like to see your journey to the show and what has the most effect on burning fat.


Yah I shall..... once I get organised, I take pics every 2-3 weeks....


----------



## MaKaVeLi

TaintedSoul said:


> Just ask your stalker if he has taken any good shots?


No mate I haven't:laugh: Zeus might have though

Hows the diet going so far then?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> No mate I haven't:laugh: Zeus might have though
> 
> Hows the diet going so far then?


Surviving..... :blink:


----------



## dmcc

Zara-Leoni said:


> PMSL......
> 
> Ok embarrassing admission here....
> 
> This conversation is reminding me of a VERY camp song by Super Sister I think it was (a favourite of my male gay friends at the time) which goes....
> 
> "I like my men, like I like my coffee, Hot, Strong, and Sweet like Toffee...." :lol:


Ever seen Airplane!?

Young boy: I was just passing and thought you might like some coffee.

Young girl: Why thank you.

[both sip]

Young boy: Would you like cream?

Young girl: No thanks, I take mine black. (beat) Like my men.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Ever seen Airplane!?
> 
> Young boy: I was just passing and thought you might like some coffee.
> 
> Young girl: Why thank you.
> 
> [both sip]
> 
> Young boy: Would you like cream?
> 
> Young girl: No thanks, I take mine black. (beat) Like my men.


haha class! :laugh:


----------



## Robsta

Zara-Leoni said:


> PMSL......
> 
> Ok embarrassing admission here....
> 
> This conversation is reminding me of a VERY camp song by Super Sister I think it was (a favourite of my male gay friends at the time) which goes....
> 
> "I like my men, like I like my coffee, Hot, Strong, and Sweet like Toffee...." :lol:


Toffee.....????? I thought you said it was salty??? :confused1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Robsta said:


> Toffee.....????? I thought you said it was salty??? :confused1:


:lolMSL


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Robsta said:


> Toffee.....????? I thought you said it was salty??? :confused1:


I'm laughing too much to even try to think of a smart answer.... :lol:

(cheeky git  )


----------



## Guest

TaintedSoul said:


> Just ask your stalker if he has taken any good shots?





MaKaVeLi said:


> No mate I haven't:laugh: Zeus might have though


I have managed to get some good photos... For a small fee they can be viewed


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> I have managed to get some good photos... For a small fee they can be viewed


You'll get more money for 'em if you wait a few weeks til the diet kicks in properly and I'm in better condition 

Somebody might have some recent photos right enough..... not sure they're appropriate though :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Z -I've got my 'fatty' pics up so no excuses!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

lol Tan I simply dont have any.....

Once I manage to pin someone down long enough to take them I'll put them up :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol Tan I simply dont have any.....
> 
> Once I manage to pin someone down long enough to take them I'll put them up :thumbup1:


What about the photos? :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> What about the photos? :whistling:


hahahaha 

them too....... :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Had a cheat meal on sat night and trained back and triceps today.... was a good plan as gave me a little energy boost lol 

Fairly decent workout all in, not gner bore you all with the details.

On the case of trying to arrange the first set of photos..... if I cant pin Robert down I might meet up with Nikki and do them.

Not sure I am looking forward to them tbh though..... :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Not sure I am looking forward to them tbh though..... :whistling:


But we are


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Had a cheat meal on sat night and trained back and triceps today.... was a good plan as gave me a little energy boost lol
> 
> Fairly decent workout all in, not gner bore you all with the details.
> 
> On the case of trying to arrange the first set of photos..... if I cant pin Robert down I might meet up with Nikki and do them.
> 
> Not sure I am looking forward to them tbh though..... :whistling:


But we want the details - I bore everyone with the details of mine, lol :laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

Your pics CAN't be as bad as mine!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> But we want the details - I bore everyone with the details of mine, lol :laugh:


Not even sure I remember.... I wasn't in a marvellous mood....

sort of went "that looks heavy... that'll do fcuk it...."


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Your pics CAN't be as bad as mine!


ohhhh I dunno.... lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Well... wasnt too dedicated with the old cardio the first week due to a bit of a chest infection and asthma stopping me, but it all seems to be ok now, so as of today full-scale cardio was back on.

Oh how I love it.........................

:death:


----------



## Robsta

You don't know what a chest infection is....I'm dying with my cough, which has to be the worlds worst cough ever.....


----------



## BabyYoYo

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well... wasnt too dedicated with the old cardio the first week due to a bit of a chest infection and asthma stopping me, but it all seems to be ok now, so as of today full-scale cardio was back on.
> 
> Oh how I love it.........................
> 
> :death:


Hey Zar!

I've been much the same as you, seems a few people have had some bad colds hindering they're progress!

Was just wondering what you do for cardio and when you do it?

x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Robsta said:


> You don't know what a chest infection is....I'm dying with my cough, which has to be the worlds worst cough ever.....


Yes yes..... you're much more ill, and no-one in the world has ever been as ill as you.... in fact - its been recorded in the new scientist as an international breakthrough as the most ill man with a cough ever recorded since records began....

Poor baby have lots of sympathy......

 



BabyYoYo said:


> Hey Zar!
> 
> I've been much the same as you, seems a few people have had some bad colds hindering they're progress!
> 
> Was just wondering what you do for cardio and when you do it?
> 
> x


I've not been ill or felt bad thankfully.... just been a bit chesty and when I was trying to do cardio last week kept having to stop as I couldnt breathe grrr...

I mostly use treadmill.... I walk on an incline - speed 6, incline 6 (for most of it... warm up at 2 then 4 and build the speed up from 5.6, 5.8 then 6.0 in the first 5-10 mins or i get cramp in the calves). I do this for an hour a day.... however right at this minute I am doing 45 mins as am still a wee bit cautious of the chest thing.

Occasionally when I am sick to death of it I use bike instead - treadmill is great for glutes, hams and calves on that incline, but the bikes good for the quads so its nice to do that the odd day anyway just for that. xxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I fcuking hate cardio..... :cursing:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Zara-Leoni said:


> I fcuking hate cardio..... :cursing:


Ahhhhh how come hun?

Is your asthma still playing up??

xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Cardio is the devil's work!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

BabyYoYo said:


> Ahhhhh how come hun?
> 
> Is your asthma still playing up??
> 
> xx


nahhh.....



ElfinTan said:


> Cardio is the devil's work!


^^^^^^ what she said lol 

It was sent from hell to make my life a misery!


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well... wasnt too dedicated with the old cardio the first week due to a *bit of a chest infection* and asthma stopping me, but it all seems to be ok now, so as of today full-scale cardio was back on.
> 
> Oh how I love it.........................





Robsta said:


> You don't know what a chest infection is....I'm *dying with my cough, which has to be the worlds worst cough ever*.....


I think maybe a correlation here??  So which one of you gave it to the other??


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> I think maybe a correlation here??  So which one of you gave it to the other??


well..... Robs not a taker sooo......... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Robsta

zeus87529 said:


> I think maybe a correlation here??   So which one of you gave it to the other??


As it goes my boy gave it to me...In my house he's the early warning system as he gets everything about a week before me,so i know if he's got a runny nose or cough that I'll have it a week later.....unfortunately


----------



## Zara-Leoni

WELL -

It seems I have reached a critical milestone in the diet..... 

almost 2 weeks in, and ALREADY, when I was in sainsburys tonight, I went past some pizzas in the fridges, looked at them and nearly boaked at the thought of all that fat etc.... then when I was in the queue I was scowling at the things people were buying and muttering in my head.

This may not mean much to most people, but I know its a milestone point....


----------



## MissBC

HAHAHAHHAa i did the same today at lunch, we were all sitting around in the office and i must have had the WORST look on my face just gawking around and being disgusted by all the **** people were eating!!!!

then they have the nerve to say HOW DO YOU EAT THE SAME THING EVERY DAY FOR LUNCH!!

i would say WELL WAIT TILL YOU SEE WHAT I WILL LOOK LIKE IN 15 weeks and then ask me that again!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

haha yeah.... I remember this from last time.... getting ar*ey about what other people were buying in supermarkets.... not just disgusted, but actually properly angry, standing in the queue raging about all the crap food they were going to eat.... and not because I wanted to eat it, but because they were fat already.... so thats step one.

Much further down the line i will go to the supermarket to buy for example rice, and nothing else, and spend an hour wandering round reading labels....  (and I aint the only one who does this pmsl).

Somewhere inbetween comes changing the tv channel everytime food is on it, shouting at the tv, and going into the kitchen every half hour and looking in the cupboards to see if there is anything that I am allowed to eat that I might have missed or forgotten about!

Not as bad as Lex Miller though who used to give other people mars bars and ask them to eat them for him


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> Not as bad as Lex Miller though who used to give other people mars bars and ask them to eat them for him


hahahahaha thats awesome!!


----------



## weeman

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha yeah.... I remember this from last time.... getting ar*ey about what other people were buying in supermarkets.... not just disgusted, but actually properly angry, standing in the queue raging about all the crap food they were going to eat.... and not because I wanted to eat it, but because they were fat already.... so thats step one.
> 
> Much further down the line i will go to the supermarket to buy for example rice, and nothing else, and spend an hour wandering round reading labels....  (and I aint the only one who does this pmsl).
> 
> Somewhere inbetween comes changing the tv channel everytime food is on it, shouting at the tv, and going into the kitchen every half hour and looking in the cupboards to see if there is anything that I am allowed to eat that I might have missed or forgotten about!
> 
> Not as bad as Lex Miller though who used to give other people mars bars and ask them to eat them for him


lmfao ooooh i'm subscribing to this thread now Zar cos the funs about to begin!!! lol cue almost tourets like rants on a daily basis on nothing other than food and people lmao

i start to bring my diet in properly the end of next week,and i will be right there with ya raging away in my head lol

i do that lex miller thing too,the kids fkn LOVE me in our street,Lauren gner be the most popular kid in the nursery for the next 5 months lol every cheat day i balistically over buy sh1te,stuff myself all day and then the next day give everything away i didnt eat,my family always visit on mondays of contest prep cos i'm like the fookin bodybuilding easter egg sweety bunny lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> lmfao ooooh i'm subscribing to this thread now Zar cos the funs about to begin!!! lol cue almost tourets like rants on a daily basis on nothing other than food and people lmao
> 
> i start to bring my diet in properly the end of next week,and i will be right there with ya raging away in my head lol
> 
> i do that lex miller thing too,the kids fkn LOVE me in our street,Lauren gner be the most popular kid in the nursery for the next 5 months lol every cheat day *i balistically over buy sh1te,stuff myself all day and then the next day give everything away i didnt eat*,my family always visit on mondays of contest prep cos i'm like the fookin bodybuilding easter egg sweety bunny lol


Thank god its not just me....! every cheat night without fail am left with a pile of stuff I didn't manage... eyes bigger than belly syndrome! particularly towards the end when the stomach has shrunk. Didn't have Blue last time, but he is gonna LOVE mummy dieting, especially on sunday mornings 

The tourettes rants are beginning already... I can feel them building up..... they're still just in my head just now but soon I wont be able to hold them in.... 

I may be a sadist, but I fcuking love diet time  :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> The tourettes rants are beginning already... I can feel them building up..... they're still just in my head just now but soon I wont be able to hold them in....


Sounds just like me....but I'm not dieting..... :scared:  :laugh:


----------



## trenchy

Zara-Leoni said:


> WELL -
> 
> It seems I have reached a critical milestone in the diet.....
> 
> almost 2 weeks in, and ALREADY, when I was in sainsburys tonight, I went past some pizzas in the fridges, looked at them and nearly boaked at the thought of all that fat etc.... then when I was in the queue I was scowling at the things people were buying and muttering in my head.
> 
> This may not mean much to most people, but I know its a milestone point....


Hey hun, I know I know, feel you, me losing my head,stuck the kettle in the fridge again.aarrgghhh. :lol:


----------



## Robsta

^^^^lmao....kettle in the fridge...doh!!!!


----------



## Robsta

Just don't answer the fcuking phone when you're ironing...


----------



## trenchy

Robsta said:


> Just don't answer the fcuking phone when you're ironing...


Haha. I'm such a bubble head when diet time, my kids dont want to know me.lol


----------



## Robsta

mine don't want to know me full stop.....the only influence in their life is mr squarepants and patrick..... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

trenchy said:


> Hey hun, I know I know, feel you, me losing my head,stuck the kettle in the fridge again.aarrgghhh. :lol:


So far this week:

picked up the dog bowl and poured dry rice in it and let the dog into the back garden (neighbours dog had sneaked in to play with him) and forgot he was there for two hours...

This is only two weeks in too..... 



Robsta said:


> Just don't answer the fcuking phone when you're ironing...


lol..... this is a very good point actually.... noted 



trenchy said:


> Haha. I'm such a bubble head when diet time, my kids dont want to know me.lol


They will on cheat nights dont worry


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Trained legs today with Trenchy at Gracemount gym.... good day (apart from the fact its about -4 in there lol)

I dont normally train legs so they are very weak (before you all laugh lol)....

*Smith Machine Squats:*

10 x 20kg

10 x 40kg

10 x 50kg (x2)

*Incline leg press:*

10 x 70kg

10 x 110kg (x 3)

*Lying Hamstring Curls:*

10 x 7 plates

10 x 8 plates (x 3)

(no idea what the plates weigh....)

*Leg Extensions:*

10 x 30kg

10 x 35kg (x2)

10 x 45kg

*Lunges:*

10 x 15kg (x2)

...then gave up as I have dodgy knees and I remembered why I dont do lunges..... (knee gives way and hits the floor lol)

*Reverse Hyperextensions(?)*

(...this might not be what they are called but rings a bell....)

4 x 15 reps

Took some photos but they came out blurry and cant see much at all as forgot camera and used phone. Shall rectify the situation.

Diet defo kicking in.... clothes are feeling looser.

Took some measurements as well...

Upper back/chest area is 5 inches bigger than last time I competed (At this same stage) and hips/waist are the same..... excellent news!!

Seems I have been growing in the right places after all :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Took some measurements as well...
> 
> Upper back/chest area is *5 inches bigger than last time I competed* (At this same stage) and hips/waist are the same..... excellent news!!
> 
> Seems I have been growing in the right places after all :thumbup1:


Some serious gains there:thumbup1: So do you have 2 (or maybe even 3) sets of clothes for the various phases of dieting


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Yeah - I have clothes in sizes 6, 8 and 10 lol... t'is a bit of a nuisance.

Last time I competed was 20 months ago, so its good gains, but also quite a long time. Am happy with it though :thumbup1:


----------



## martinmcg

Upper back/chest area is 5 inches bigger than last time I competed (At this same stage) and hips/waist are the same..... excellent news!!

Seems I have been growing in the right places after all :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Cheers mate - the more the merrier :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

Zara-Leoni said:


> I dont normally train legs so they are very weak (before you all laugh lol)....


And why not, young lady??


----------



## Robsta

martinmcg said:


> Upper back/chest area is 5 inches bigger than last time I competed (At this same stage) and hips/waist are the same..... excellent news!!
> 
> Seems I have been growing in the right places after all
> 
> thats some good gains there zara , this is starting to sound like a top show , could be making the journey up for it , never been too bonnie scotland :thumb:


Don't go over 70mph on the motorway and look out for the killer sheep...  , they're everwhere...not to mention ever fcuker is dressed in hill walking gear....and steer clear of wine as it turns perfectly sane people into nutters.... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> And why not, young lady??


Well, in reference to the increase in size in upper body which I have been working towards for a long time....

Legs have always been good without training them and the primary focus was to work upper body and gain size there to balance myself out. 



Robsta said:


> Don't go over 70mph on the motorway and look out for the killer sheep...  , they're everwhere...not to mention ever fcuker is dressed in hill walking gear....and steer clear of wine as it turns perfectly sane people into nutters.... :lol:


Our sheep are just typically scottish.... they know you wanna eat them so they decide to get you before you get them....


----------



## CharlieC25

Cheers for the link to your journal Zara - looks like you are doing great! I'll be following your progress and giving you support - this thread is fun


----------



## Zara-Leoni

CharlieC25 said:


> Cheers for the link to your journal Zara - looks like you are doing great! I'll be following your progress and giving you support - this thread is fun


No worries chick - as I sad before - start one of your own too and we can all chip in and help with any questions you have :thumbup1:


----------



## vlb

Zara-Leoni said:


> Trained legs today with Trenchy at Gracemount gym.... good day (apart from the fact its about -4 in there lol)


i didnt know you trained at Gracemount, i have just started training there too 

the first gym i have ever been to that you need to wrap up for training haha.

and the purpose of a spotter is to hold the umberella above your head whilst you train. :rockon: :thumb: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

vlb said:


> i didnt know you trained at Gracemount, i have just started training there too
> 
> the first gym i have ever been to that you need to wrap up for training haha.
> 
> and the purpose of a spotter is to hold the umberella above your head whilst you train. :rockon: :thumb: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


Yeah I do mate.... Small world eh? thats where all last yrs photos and videos etc were taken.

Robert (Rab) is my best mate/ex-bf/sponsors me and I also work for him p-t  (i was general manager of physique for about 3 yrs but now work for myself and work for him p-t managing website and trade accounts).

The roof thing was a nightmare eh? Still, raindrops falling on your head is a normall ocurrance in there in winter, just so happens this year is worst than most 

I wont be in there at busy times, but if you see me there come and say hi or I wont know who you are otherwise


----------



## trenchy

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah I do mate.... Small world eh? thats where all last yrs photos and videos etc were taken.
> 
> Robert (Rab) is my best mate/ex-bf/sponsors me and I also work for him p-t  (i was general manager of physique for about 3 yrs but now work for myself and work for him p-t managing website and trade accounts).
> 
> The roof thing was a nightmare eh? Still, raindrops falling on your head is a normall ocurrance in there in winter, just so happens this year is worst than most
> 
> I wont be in there at busy times, but if you see me there come and say hi or I wont know who you are otherwise


Yes come and say hi to me and zara, you will hear us before you see us, :lol: all we do in the gym is laugh and talk about Mmmm cant tell you that!!!!


----------



## CharlieC25

Zara-Leoni said:


> No worries chick - as I sad before - start one of your own too and we can all chip in and help with any questions you have :thumbup1:


Nice one hun I will do that - hows your diet coming along?


----------



## Guest

Hey Zar. Just stopping in to say hello and give you some encouragement. Hope the diet is going well..... keep that focus girl!!!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Cheers buddy :thumb:

I feel a diet-rant coming on though (actually, am blaming diet but its PMT haha  ). Fecking internet aint working properly and pages are taking HOURS to load :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## ElfinTan

Don't even attempt to go on MT then lol!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Don't even attempt to go on MT then lol!


Its fixed itself hehe 

I was giving it til today then some call-centre monkey was getting pelters, but got up this morning and it works again :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Ahhhhhhhhhh the majick of a night's sleep!


----------



## ElfinTan

I know you'll read it in the other thread but don't want you to feel left out whilst you're all 'tired and emotional' PMSL

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/49317-olympic-gym-seminar-women-weight-training.html


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhh the majick of a night's sleep!


And the evil of daylight.... throughout the day it has resumed to super-slow again...... those call-centre monkeys better be on their guard tomorrow.... :cursing:



ElfinTan said:


> I know you'll read it in the other thread but don't want you to feel left out whilst you're all 'tired and emotional' PMSL
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/49317-olympic-gym-seminar-women-weight-training.html


PMT'd to the max you mean? :lol: s'ok I've taken it all out on other people and theres nothing left..... I feel drained now lol....

Had a wee looksy and it looks great! Replied in the thread.... if I can make it I will :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

Went to see dougie today and I must be a fat barsteward as I've to do cardio twice a day for the moment.... :whistling: haha 

Which is fab of course.... cos I just loooove cardio..... :sneaky2:

Still.... must be done in the the enduring quest for striated glutes :thumb: (please god please  )


----------



## ElfinTan

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy more cardio!!!!!!!!! Oh joy of joys!!!!!!

Pssst I was being sarky about the 'tired and emotional' bit you daft moo!


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> Went to see dougie today and I must be a fat barsteward as I've to do cardio twice a day for the moment.... :whistling: haha
> 
> Which is fab of course.... cos I just loooove cardio..... :sneaky2:
> 
> Still.... must be done in the the enduring quest for striated glutes :thumb: (please god please  )


hahahahaha yea i have been doing morning cardio and i started evening cardio today tooooooooooooooooo as per the bosses instructions!!

:bounce: NOT.........................


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy more cardio!!!!!!!!! Oh joy of joys!!!!!!
> 
> Pssst I was being sarky about the 'tired and emotional' bit you daft moo!


haha but I AM "tired and emotional right now" ..... but I'm saving my PMT for Virgin Broadband..... :whistling:



MissBC said:


> hahahahaha yea i have been doing morning cardio and i started evening cardio today tooooooooooooooooo as per the bosses instructions!!
> 
> :bounce: NOT.........................


Just as well am good at daydreaming to make the time pass..... lol


----------



## CharlieC25

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha but I AM "tired and emotional right now" ..... but I'm saving my PMT for Virgin Broadband..... :whistling:


Hahahahaha I do this! Most of them are so incompetent! Grrrrr!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

OUTRAGE!!!!!!! TRAVESTY!!!!!!

Did round one of the cardio this morning (with stomach cramps too.... what a trooper eh? :thumb: ) Sloped off home to get my oats and protein (jst live round the corner), carefully measured out my oats, put 'em in a bowl, put bowl and protein shaker down on desk and turned round to switch on the laptop. Meantime my over-indulged and thoroughly spoiled pet cockatiel decided oats look a lot like something birds would eat and started helping herself!!!!!

T'is a brave birdy that takes food off Fordy when she's dieting lol!! She's on my shoulder at the minute looking as if she is going to try grab them off the spoon every time I take a mouthful! 



CharlieC25 said:


> Hahahahaha I do this! Most of them are so incompetent! Grrrrr!


I have no tolerance for call centre monkeys lol... this lot had better be based in the UK or there will be sweary words...... :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

I wonder if cockateil tastes just like chicken?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> I wonder if cockateil tastes just like chicken?


Its crossed my mind once or twice....... :whistling:

Slim pickings on that bird though


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Its crossed my mind once or twice....... :whistling:
> 
> Slim pickings on that bird though


Don't you hurt that poor little bird Zara!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> Don't you hurt that poor little bird Zara!!!


haha don't worry am just kidding.... she's a pampered little madam


----------



## ElfinTan

But every little helps!!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I shall remind her of that next time shes attempting to give me a new hairstyle


----------



## ElfinTan

Hehehehehe!


----------



## W33BAM

Good journal miss ZLF! :thumb:

Took me a lifetime to read through it all mind you!! 34 pages... WTF!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Good journal miss ZLF! :thumb:
> 
> Took me a lifetime to read through it all mind you!! 34 pages... WTF!!!


AH HA!!! Lou-Lou..... My favouritest blonde in the whole world! 

Where ya been missus?

Bet you had a chuckle at some of the comments on here knowing what you know and all pmsl....  :whistling:

How are the vocal chords? Think they'll be fit for May? hehe..... x


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> AH HA!!! Lou-Lou..... My favouritest blonde in the whole world!
> 
> Where ya been missus?
> 
> Hmm, y'know. Strutting my funky stuff at Milan fashion week, Lunch with the Beckhams, the usual!!! Ahahahaa!! I'm a deluded bint! Ahahahaa!!
> 
> Bet you had a chuckle at some of the comments on here knowing what you know and all pmsl....  :whistling:
> 
> Ooooh yes, tres funnies! The boyos (and ofcourse the chiquas!) like yo booty over here too I see!
> 
> Good journal tho. I'm nay even gonna tell you what I've been eating lately... Lets just say my diet is as filthy as weemans mind!!!! :bounce:
> 
> How are the vocal chords? Think they'll be fit for May? hehe..... x
> 
> Oh, don't you worry about that Miss ZLF. I have been fine tuning them inbetween each Tangy Cheese Dorito! I should be in fine squawking tune by May!! And I'll no doubt be p!ssed (for a change!) so god only knows what I'll be shouting! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Hmm, y'know. Strutting my funky stuff at Milan fashion week, Lunch with the Beckhams, the usual!!! Ahahahaa!! I'm a deluded bint! Ahahahaa!!


Thought you ditched that beckham cow after she kept going out and copying the clothes you bought? Some people just have no fcuking style of their own.... 



W33BAM said:


> Ooooh yes, tres funnies! The boyos (and ofcourse the chiquas!) like yo booty over here too I see!
> 
> Good journal tho. I'm nay even gonna tell you what I've been eating lately... Lets just say my diet is as filthy as weemans mind!!!! :bounce:


Save me some cake for after the shows then eh? :thumb:



W33BAM said:


> Oh, don't you worry about that Miss ZLF. I have been fine tuning them inbetween each Tangy Cheese Dorito! I should be in fine squawking tune by May!! And I'll no doubt be p!ssed (for a change!) so god only knows what I'll be shouting! :thumb:


hehehe.... which reminds me - was chatting to someone last night and remembered some video clips from the Caledonia which I must get onto youtube.... complete with your dulcet tones making your presence known  :thumb: (and ser and her airhorn.... and roberts very subtle opinion of the result.... etc etc :lol: )

As for you getting p!ssed and shouting stuff..... You know too much..... this could be entertaining!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> Thought you ditched that beckham cow after she kept going out and copying the clothes you bought? Some people just have no fcuking style of their own....
> 
> Aye a did but she keeps phoning all the time begging for my colour palette for A/W 09. Get your own style woman, stop hijacking mine! Ahahahahaaa!!
> 
> Save me some cake for after the shows then eh? :thumb:
> 
> No chance Fordy, I'm a greedy cow! It's all MINE MINE MINE!!! Acht, awrite, I'll save you a crumb. Even that little tasty morsel will be greatly received post comp!
> 
> hehehe.... which reminds me - was chatting to someone last night and remembered some video clips from the Caledonia which I must get onto youtube.... complete with your dulcet tones making your presence known  :thumb: (and ser and her airhorn.... and roberts very subtle opinion of the result.... etc etc :lol: )
> 
> Oh good god! I heard about them clips. And Roberts comments! I was sober at the Caledonia cause I had to drive so my hollering shouldn't be too bad. Although I am getting brief flashbacks of that show and my head is already hurting listening to myself! I appologise in advance to anyone within a 20ft radius!
> 
> As for you getting p!ssed and shouting stuff..... You know too much..... this could be entertaining!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Best stay sober then! Hmmmmm, nah, could be interesting!!


----------



## Biscuits

Zara-Leoni said:


> Am yes..... I defo wasn't suited for toned figure... they marked me down for having too visible and defined abs last year, yet I wasnt too lean for the class lol. However I was too small at the time really for trained. Toned is a nice "first timers" class but holds no interest other than that tbh.


Hi Zara,

I am entering Toned Figure in May (my first show!) but I am confused and a bit concerned about what the judges are looking for. I have looked at photo's of the previous years Britain finalists for guidance (Jayne Tingle, Kay Ferrier) and I'm a bit worried about being stuck in between the toned and trained class. I am definately too small for Trained at present, so what advice would you give me for entering the Toned class? I have seen your clip on You Tube in the Nabba Scotland Toned Figure and was as surprised as the guy filming you when you weren't in the top 3 (you looked fab!).

Thanks :confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Aye a did but she keeps phoning all the time begging for my colour palette for A/W 09. Get your own style woman, stop hijacking mine! Ahahahahaaa!!


ffs.... some women are just such sheep 



W33BAM said:


> No chance Fordy, I'm a greedy cow! It's all MINE MINE MINE!!! Acht, awrite, I'll save you a crumb. Even that little tasty morsel will be greatly received post comp!


So long as its a crumb with icing on it I'll be ok :thumb:



W33BAM said:


> Oh good god! I heard about them clips. And Roberts comments! I was sober at the Caledonia cause I had to drive so my hollering shouldn't be too bad. Although I am getting brief flashbacks of that show and my head is already hurting listening to myself! I appologise in advance to anyone within a 20ft radius!


hehehe..... its quite funny. If I get a chance I'll get it up soon.... might manage it tonight actually if internet stays up to speed and behaves....



W33BAM said:


> *Best stay sober then!* Hmmmmm, nah, could be interesting!!


GOOD GOD WOMAN!!! Don't swear at me!!!!! mg:



Guess what? I am doing cardio twice a day. Dougie says I'm a fat barsteward  Ok, ok, thats a lie.... he said do cardio twice a day and try come in ahead of schedule then, if I manage it, I can back off a bit at the end (which is sensible as thats the time when you are totally fcuked and struggle with the cardio anyway). But I interpret it to mean I'm a fat fcuker with an ar*e the size of a small country :lol: (I'll have photos up soon, but you saw me a few weeks ago so you know roughly how I am at the minute anyway.... lol).

Anyway.... the twice a day cardio has been a shock to the system (I did it in 07 but thats cos I was behind so was for a different reason) but its starting to work..... Abs are through a bit more already and the veins that show over my hip bones when I get lean are starting to make the odd appearance 

Have a look in the "shows pros and inspiration" section below this one at elfintans thread called "olympic gym seminar - womans training" (or something like that)..... you might quite fancy it?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Biscuits said:


> Hi Zara,
> 
> I am entering Toned Figure in May (my first show!) but I am confused and a bit concerned about what the judges are looking for. I have looked at photo's of the previous years Britain finalists for guidance (Jayne Tingle, Kay Ferrier) and I'm a bit worried about being stuck in between the toned and trained class. I am definately too small for Trained at present, so what advice would you give me for entering the Toned class? I have seen your clip on You Tube in the Nabba Scotland Toned Figure and was as surprised as the guy filming you when you weren't in the top 3 (you looked fab!).
> 
> Thanks :confused1:


Hiya hun....

God.... what a can of worms what you just wrote is - you've no idea haha!! Thanks for the compliment too.

Here goes for another contraversial Fordy post.....

I had the same problem last year - I was somewhere inbetween the two. And yes - you heard the guy filmings comments I guess then.... he (and you) werent the only ones surprised at the result is all I wil say on that. There was a lot of people coming up to me all night very shocked and surprised.

I spoke to a very experienced NABBA judge afterwards to get some feedback on why I didnt place higher... He basically told me (and I have weeman and mrs weeman as witness to this), that (in his opinion i guess) I would have won every single one of the english qualifiers that year bar the one that jayne tingle won. He also told me the girls who placed above me wouldn't have done as well down south.

When I asked how come then, the results that day were as they were, his answer was simply that the judges at the NABBA Scottish that day had simply gone for something different, but reiterated again that it was a shame I wasnt competing in england as he felt i would have done exceptionally well and that the only person he felt would have beat me that year was jayne. I wont name the judge but as I say, brian and ser know who he was.

For the record - I'm not saying I agree or disagree with what he said - I didnt see the other classes or girls so I cant comment. Just stating what he told me on the day. I'm also not saying that I personally think I should have beat the top 3 girls either..... again - these were that particular judges comments, not mine. Just trying to shed some light on the question you asked....

He did say though that some of the other judges marked me down for having "visible and defined abs" as this is not something they look for in toned figure..... its ok to have abs, but not to show them as I did. He also told me that for toned figure the girls need to be far more "done up" than I was.... its a very showy class, they are looking for girly routines, lots of smiling, and he specifically mentioned to me more jewellery, longer hair extentions and more dramatic eye-makeup.....

That last part is the reason I swore off doing it again as it struck me that they're looking for a beauty pagent rather than a bodybuilding class, but as I say.... that was just my experience in Scotland, and he specifically said the result would have been different (in his opinion) at all but one of the english qualifiers. (and he says he was at them all).

Which show are you doing in May?

Zx


----------



## Biscuits

Thanks for the lengthy reply Zara, I really appreciate you being so open.

I am doing the Wales show. I guess all I can do is go out there knowing that I'm in the best shape I can be and if it's not what the judges are looking for then that's my tough luck.

I don't want to get too hung up on it, I need to stay focused on my game plan and be happy with myself.

Thanks for the advice xxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Biscuits said:


> Thanks for the lengthy reply Zara, I really appreciate you being so open.
> 
> I am doing the Wales show. I guess all I can do is go out there knowing that I'm in the best shape I can be and if it's not what the judges are looking for then that's my tough luck.
> 
> I don't want to get too hung up on it, I need to stay focused on my game plan and be happy with myself.
> 
> Thanks for the advice xxx


Exactly. If you get up there knowing that you are the best you could have been on the day, thats what matters most :thumbup1:


----------



## Robsta

Is it bollox....If you diet hard for 13 weeks and the judges blatantly ignore you.....jump down and wrap a chair round their fcukin head......fcuk all that being as good as you can be rubbish, if you don't think you're good enough to stand a chance, whyu bother doing it....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Robsta said:


> Is it bollox....If you diet hard for 13 weeks and the judges blatantly ignore you.....jump down and wrap a chair round their fcukin head......fcuk all that being as good as you can be rubbish, if you don't think you're good enough to stand a chance, why u bother doing it....


Ahem - 17 weeks I'll have you know my little cherub 

If you're as good as you can possibly be at that time, and you know you couldn't have done any better (exception being going away and training for a couple of years to put on size obviously), and someone else is better than you on the day, then its a fair result IMO. I agree.... if you're blatently not up to scratch, why bother, but if you've done your best, you're in with a good shout, you've got everything right and the judges judge fairly on the day...... then its all good. :thumbup1:

What IS bollox is when they're NOT better than you..... but thats another story  THEN, you may wrap chairs around their heads..... 

(see.... this is why I think maybe, just maybe, you MAY not have the right temprament for the sport........ :whistling:  )


----------



## Robsta

Yeah, been thinking about doing a show, but probably not going to tbh....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Robsta said:


> Yeah, been thinking about doing a show, but probably not going to tbh....


....first sniff of a half-decent night out and your diet would be binned..... :whistling: 

You've certainly got the physique..... but you have spectacular losses of temper WITHOUT dieting babe..... (plus the odd "blonde" moment  ) am not sure the world could cope with Robsta pre-comp on low carbs.......


----------



## ElfinTan

:ban:


----------



## Robsta

Zara-Leoni said:


> ....*first sniff on a half-decent night out and your diet would be binned..... * :whistling:
> 
> You've certainly got the physique..... but you have spectacular losses of temper WITHOUT dieting babe..... (plus the odd "blonde" moment  ) am not sure the world could cope with Robsta pre-comp on low carbs.......


Ain't that the truth.... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

haha..... I just realised you edited that quote.....

Very subtle


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> ....first sniff of a half-decent night out and your diet would be binned..... :whistling:
> 
> You've certainly got the physique..... but you have spectacular losses of temper WITHOUT dieting babe..... (plus the odd "blonde" moment  ) am *not sure the world could cope with Robsta pre-comp on low carbs.......*


OH DEAR GOD.................... lock up all the children and grannies

THIS WORLD IS NOT GOING TO BE SAFE ANYMORE!!!

:innocent:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

S'ok Briar.... just keep feeding him carbs and lollies and he's a big pussycat 

This cardio malarky is getting easier... I no longer feel like I am gonna die doing it - fitness must be getting better. Doing 60 mins fasted a.m. and 30-45 minutes p.m. (depending on whether I have had a big or small workout that night). Not saying I love it right enough..... just that I dont feel I am dying anymore 

Maybe have a photo soon... Robert took some on sunday but he's not sent me them yet...


----------



## ElfinTan

I'm trying to get away with non fasted. I can't think of anything except food when I wake up and I am the world's worst waker upper. No way am I doing fasted cardio at home when I'm stood next to cardio equipment at least 8 hours a day lol.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Meh. Wish I could get away with it.

Still. Gotta be done. I just remind myself that the girls I'm up against will be doing it......

I'm utterly terrible at waking up too.... Like.... SERIOUSLY bad. I set my alarm for an hour before I need to get up, take a grenade tablet and hit snooze.... by the time I'm due to get up its kicked in. Its how I got through last year too lol :laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

PG shouts up the staits 'Are you up yet?'

Me - 'Nearly!' :0)


----------



## CharlieC25

I only wish I was allowed to hit the snooze button! My fiance gets up at some stupid time called 5am (ever heard of that? I haven't!) and then my son wakes up at 6:30... oh for a lay in!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

CharlieC25 said:


> I only wish I was allowed to hit the snooze button! My fiance gets up at some stupid time called 5am (ever heard of that? I haven't!) and then my son wakes up at 6:30... oh for a lay in!


haha I dont have such issues


----------



## ElfinTan

Neither do I any more :0) I'm all for Dad's for Justice!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Easier solution..... dont have any in the first place. Then theres noone to wake you up too early, and no w*nker father that you cant get permanantly rid of when you're sick of them 

Anyhoo, progress, well, today was a pain in the ar*e. Morning Cardio session number one - check. PM... Shoulders and abs. Check. 2nd cardio session..... errr no. Not a single solitary piece of cardio equipment available for use. Waited a while, buggered about doing silly wee extra exercises, hung around looking bored and dropping hints.... nothing. nada. fcuk all. Ended up leaving as it was getting busier not quieter. Wish these fecking new-years-resolutioners would hurry up and realise its too hard and they haven't the willpower, and bugger off and leave the rest of us to it.......


----------



## ElfinTan

PMSL - that's the spirit!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Well, I have shows to get ready for. I have neither the time nor the inclination to deal with people or things that annoy or hinder me.

These include, but are not limited to:

New-years-resolutioners in the gym

Men

Traffic Jams

Supermarket queues

That advert on tv for the sweeties on tv with the voice that says "bring on the trumpets"

My inconsistent internet connection at home


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> That advert on tv for the sweeties on tv with the voice that says "bring on the trumpets"


That does my head in :cursing:

I saw what was truly the most gopping and stomach turning ad on the telly yesterday - at lunchtime......for the Pedi Egg....a cheese grater for the minging hard skin on your feet, then it showed the handy compartment where the skin shavings were stored so you could throw them in the bin when you'd done - and there were loads of them, and it looked (and probably smelled) like Parmesan......*retch**gag**bowk**heave*


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> That does my head in :cursing:
> 
> I saw what was truly the most gopping and stomach turning ad on the telly yesterday - at lunchtime......for the Pedi Egg....a cheese grater for the minging hard skin on your feet, then it showed the handy compartment where the skin shavings were stored so you could throw them in the bin when you'd done - and there were loads of them, and it looked (and probably smelled) like Parmesan......*retch**gag**bowk**heave*


Oh god dont.... I've seen that.... fcking revolting..... :crying:

Well..... progress of a sort.... went out last night, and for the first time in about a week or maybe two, put on something other than trackies.... and my trousers were waaaay big for me, so good news :thumbup1:

Am now mentally rearranging my outfit for Sat night hehe (girls will understand)


----------



## Robsta




----------



## MaKaVeLi

Beklet said:


> That does my head in :cursing:
> 
> I saw what was truly the most gopping and stomach turning ad on the telly yesterday - at lunchtime......for the Pedi Egg....a cheese grater for the minging hard skin on your feet, then it showed the handy compartment where the skin shavings were stored so you could throw them in the bin when you'd done - and there were loads of them, and it looked (and probably smelled) like Parmesan......*retch**gag**bowk**heave*


LMAO! what are the macros for dead skin? I'm temped to buy one.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Robsta said:


>


Girls do that..... will prob change mind what to wear at least 10 times before then lol.

W33BAM - this is that video I was on about....


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> W33BAM - this is that video I was on about....


Ahhh, thats the one! I'm VERY quiet... only heard me once... thankfully!

The 'worst/best one I saw was of Stevie Bogle a few years back (no idea who filmed it) you could hear NOTHING but me! Not the compulsaries, call outs, nothing!

Oh good grief, I'm getting flashbacks of all the random things I call out at shows! Like;

'don't you DARE breathe John Reid.... squeeeeze!!' And ''you're my hero'!!

'They made a mountain outta Polhill' to Andy Polhill at the Uni last year!

'There's not calves, they're coo's' to Stevie Bogle!!

Oh and there's always 'Lift 'em bad boys up oot the way' to Avril as she struggled to contain her ample mammeries!!

A bu99er it! If someone is going to train/diet/vie hard enough to get into incredible condition and work even harder up there on that stage the least I can do is show my appreciation... right!! :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Ahhh, thats the one! I'm VERY quiet... only heard me once... thankfully!
> 
> The 'worst/best one I saw was of Stevie Bogle a few years back (no idea who filmed it) you could hear NOTHING but me! Not the compulsaries, call outs, nothing!
> 
> Oh good grief, I'm getting flashbacks of all the random things I call out at shows! Like;
> 
> 'don't you DARE breathe John Reid.... squeeeeze!!' And ''you're my hero'!!
> 
> 'They made a mountain outta Polhill' to Andy Polhill at the Uni last year!
> 
> 'There's not calves, they're coo's' to Stevie Bogle!!
> 
> Oh and there's always 'Lift 'em bad boys up oot the way' to Avril as she struggled to contain her ample mammeries!!
> 
> A bu99er it! If someone is going to train/diet/vie hard enough to get into incredible condition and work even harder up there on that stage the least I can do is show my appreciation... right!! :thumb:


PMSL..... I remember the "making a mountain out of a polhill" comment coming out on the night out a few weeks back..... 

The calves and coo's one is class :laugh:

Don't worry - you'll not be needing to tell me to lift anything up out the way this year.... until I get around to adding a large amount of sillicone to the equation, I have nothing to get in the way after I've dieted 

Just wait til YOU compete.... then we've all got to get together and try to out-shout your previous bests :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> Just wait til YOU compete.... then we've all got to get together and try to out-shout your previous bests :lol:


Offft, I dunno 'bout that like! Weeman has vowed to don his favorite cheerleader outfit and 'cheer' up and doon the aisles with his pompom's if I compete!! Now surely enduring the diet for that reason alone is worthy of an attempt! :thumb: :thumb :

Hmmm, mibbies 2010 could be getting a whole lot more interesting afterall!


----------



## W33BAM

Did you just give me reps?? Is that waht that is?? Trying to 'get down wit da lingo'!!

I tried to give you some back but I got told to be a rep slag before I could give it to you again! Hmmmmph!


----------



## W33BAM

Beklet said:


> I saw what was truly the most gopping and stomach turning ad on the telly yesterday - at lunchtime......for the Pedi Egg....a cheese grater for the minging hard skin on your feet, then it showed the handy compartment where the skin shavings were stored so you could throw them in the bin when you'd done - and there were loads of them, and it looked (and probably smelled) like Parmesan......*retch**gag**bowk**heave*


WTF?? Are you for real?? Is this a genuine advert?? OMFG! Thats rank!

I'm boaking at the mere thought of that! That is bl00dy gawd awful!

I hope you weren't eating your lunch when that polluted your TV!

I wonder what twit managed to sell that to the Dragons Den!

Good grief, I'm away to bin them baby belle's oot the fridge!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Offft, I dunno 'bout that like! Weeman has vowed to don his favorite cheerleader outfit and 'cheer' up and doon the aisles with his pompom's if I compete!! Now surely enduring the diet for that reason alone is worthy of an attempt! :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> Hmmm, mibbies 2010 could be getting a whole lot more interesting afterall!


hahaha :lol: he's also offered to wear a pink bikini in 2009...... 

Oh - and I have STILL to fulfill the promise to do his and Ramsays nails all pink and sparkly 



W33BAM said:


> Did you just give me reps?? Is that waht that is?? Trying to 'get down wit da lingo'!!
> 
> I tried to give you some back but I got told to be a rep slag before I could give it to you again! Hmmmmph!


Yep indeedy! - you're catching on now 

Go, be a rep whore.... you KNOW you want to........ :devil2:


----------



## Beklet

W33BAM said:


> WTF?? Are you for real?? Is this a genuine advert?? OMFG! Thats rank!
> 
> I'm boaking at the mere thought of that! That is bl00dy gawd awful!
> 
> I hope you weren't eating your lunch when that polluted your TV!
> 
> I wonder what twit managed to sell that to the Dragons Den!
> 
> Good grief, I'm away to bin them baby belle's oot the fridge!


I'm afraid so!!! And they were showing it at lunchtime.....I was not impressed! :cursing:


----------



## Guest

Just fitting a comment in here between all the ladies Been reading along Zar. Glad things are coming along nicely. How are you feeling mentally and physically?


----------



## weeman

W33BAM said:


> Offft, I dunno 'bout that like! Weeman has vowed to don his favorite cheerleader outfit and 'cheer' up and doon the aisles with his pompom's if I compete!! Now surely enduring the diet for that reason alone is worthy of an attempt! :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> Hmmm, mibbies 2010 could be getting a whole lot more interesting afterall!


Hey you know i'm defo doing it,I KNOW NO SHAME!!! i'm not competing 2010 but if you get up on that stage i'll even diet for the show so i dont bring shame on you,i'll make sure your cheerleading section consists of the pertest ass a rara skirt has ever seen!!! lmfao



Zara-Leoni said:


> hahaha :lol: he's also offered to wear a pink bikini in 2009......
> 
> Oh - and I have STILL to fulfill the promise to do his and Ramsays nails all pink and sparkly


Zar bring your nail stuff with you,i'll get you to do them for me for the night show!!! you know i aint kidding :bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> Just fitting a comment in here between all the ladies Been reading along Zar. Glad things are coming along nicely. How are you feeling mentally and physically?


Hey buddy 

Yeah everything seems to be going according to plan.... hoping to have some noticeable and decent changes to show dougie next time I go see him which am guessing will be in about 2 weeks ish. Then I'll have a better idea I think of whether I am progressing quickly enough in the timescale allowed, but defo losing as I said before.... clothes are looser.

Mentally am on top form at the minute.... feeling well, fairly energetic, not suffering at all with it tbh so all good :thumbup1:



weeman said:


> Zar bring your nail stuff with you,i'll get you to do them for me for the night show!!! you know i aint kidding :bounce:


hahaha.... sounds like a plan to me :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Urrghhhh....! :crying:

Went to gym today, trained abs and glutes.... as I was doing so, I was aware that it seemed to all be just that bit harder than usual..... then it got more, and more difficult..... struggled through most of it, went to do cardio.... got to around 12 minutes, and just DIED! Could not have done any more if my life depended on it. Practically crawled out the gym and back to my car...

Came home, had some oats and protein..... now my tummy hurts and I have the shakes a little bit. :crying:

Dunno whats up.... Yesterday I felt better and stronger than I have in a long time, had a fantastic back and tricep workout, felt awesome, looked awesome (if I do say so myself :tongue: )..... Today - total flop.

All I want to do is slink under the duvet and watch tv for the rest of the day, but unfortunately I have to go out and work (in fact - I have to go all the way to work this afternoon for just ONE client which is a pain in the tushy an' all!).

My dogs' got the right idea today.... I let him out this morning into the garden, and normally once up, thats him wide-awake. Today he went out, very quickly came back in, shot straight back upstairs and went back to bed!! He's NEVER done that before the lazy git! :lol:

So anyway - i'm feeling delicate and fragile and sorry for myself and don't want to do anything. Any spare hugs going, send 'em my way, I need them!


----------



## ShaunMc

what weight u looking to compete at zara ... hope the prep going well :laugh:


----------



## W33BAM

Sending bosies (Aberdonian huggles) to you miss ZLF! xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ShaunMc said:


> what weight u looking to compete at zara ... hope the prep going well :laugh:


Well.... am guessing I may end up around 8st 8 or 9-ish thought tbh thats just a guess.... last time I was 8st 6, but this time I'll have more muscle and aim to be quite a bit leaner.... so who knows really? Just have to wait and see..... :tongue:



W33BAM said:


> Sending bosies (Aberdonian huggles) to you miss ZLF! xx


Thanks fur the bosies......! I need lots and lots of 'em! 

(and the ones Blue's givin' me are pants cos he just keeps wiping his nose on my jumper and I secretly think he's only looking for food anyway  ) xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Not a happy Fordy!! :cursing:

CLEARLY..... I am not having a rubbish enough day, SO.... despite wanting to stay home in my bed under the duvet, watch dvds and generally feel sorry for myself, I went out in the absolute blizzard snowstorms that we have here, battled my way through slow moving heavy traffic and total spazzy drivers who have clearly never seen snow before.....

Got to the salon eventully, managed after some effort to get parked (read: find a space - I can park fine - you know who you are! :lol: ), unloaded my cases from the boot, stood out in the fcuking snow getting freezing and snowed on and unable to get over the road due to the retarded fcukwits "unable" to stop in snow and let you cross the road.... finally gets into the salon (after standing outside banging on the door for sodding ages in the snow cos the girls decided to lock the door due to wind blowing it open, then buggered off downstairs having forgotten they'd done so....). SO, gets in finally, put cases down etc.... fecking FREEZING and covered in snow and feeling like death..... one of the girls looks at me nervously.....

"mmmmm.... errr...... mmm.... Zara...... you DO know that your client cancelled her appointment this afternoon, don't you....?"

Me: "ERRRRR...... NO! I fcuking well did NOT know that? Would I have driven an hour in a fcuking BLIZZARD if I had known that?? Do I not perhaps have better things to do with my fcuking life than come in here for no reason whatsoever in the sodding snow????" :cursing:

Turns out, client phoned to cancel, but the girl FORGOT to let me know..... :cursing:

In fairness.... my clients ALL know to contact me by mobile for such things rather than phone the salon, as I could be anywhere doing anything, so I deal with all my own bookings myself, BUT - having received the phone call in the salon anyway - surely to god common sense tells you that if thats the only booking that day, just MIGHT be a fcuking idea to let me know!

Anyway, I'm home now, and I aint going out again til tomorrow.... and even that is debatable!!


----------



## MissBC

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww big hugs zara xxxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ta. 

I wanna go bed now..... but I have to cook food for tomorrow :cursing:


----------



## ElfinTan

Fckwit retards....don't ya just love 'em:whistling:!!!!!! NOTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!! :ban:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Notice they all slither out the woodwork when you're feeling just tip-top as well......


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Update:

"Cupboard Staring" has commenced.....


----------



## dmcc

Same here... I keep thinking of all the goodies in the cupboard and just want to dig in...


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Wow that must of been so annoying to treck all the way to the salon just to realise your clients cancelled on you! reps for bearing with this ****!


----------



## vlb

sounds like a **** day 

on a more positive note gracemount was roasting today  good job brian


----------



## ElfinTan

Get a 'fat' pic on the cupboard NOW!!!!!! I mean EXTREME!!!!!!....no not Dougie :0)


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Update:
> 
> "Cupboard Staring" has commenced.....


There is nothing good in there


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Same here... I keep thinking of all the goodies in the cupboard and just want to dig in...


I dont have any goodies in the cupboard.... they all got thrown in the bin on day one of the diet lol... I just stare into the cupboard anyway.... I only ever do it when I feel rubbish though....



Seyyed said:


> Wow that must of been so annoying to treck all the way to the salon just to realise your clients cancelled on you! reps for bearing with this ****!


Understatement of the year lol 



vlb said:


> sounds like a **** day
> 
> on a more positive note gracemount was roasting today  good job brian


Operation "Beat the Blizzards" in full swing


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Get a 'fat' pic on the cupboard NOW!!!!!! I mean EXTREME!!!!!!....no not Dougie :0)


LMAO its ok my cupboards are safe, I threw all the good stuff out at the start 



zeus87529 said:


> There is nothing good in there


So true.... just as well really :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I is not a well Bunny yesterday and today.....

Very drained and sleepy feeling, though to be fair, have been perking up today as the day has gone on 

Taken a day off training, having a rest day. Do me the world of good, back at it tomorrow once I have had a good nights sleep :rockon:

Zara's Bodybuilding Kitchen is ever expanding now too..... Thats now 5 people to cook meals for every day..... busy little girl me 

(need a wee trip to Ikea now to get more plastic tubs though.... might as well just throw out the proper plates etc - they're only taking up cupboard space, and its only the plastic tubs that ever get used  )


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Oh dear..... Sunday is progress photo day..... :crying:

That'll be fun....... not! :whistling:

I feel a lot better, my clothes are much looser etc.... I can see changes..... dnt mean I will like the photos though!! :lol:

Got some good and bad news today...

Was asked today whether I would do demonstrations at the Scottish Beauty Exhibition at Ingliston. Basically, the company whom I trained with and who's products I use on my clients, have people on their stand demonstrating application of the products on volunteers. The regional trainer is doing it (as you would expect - she's one of the very best in the country).... and she's asked if I will too. This may not sound like a big deal but trust me, its HUGE. There are literally hundreds of qualified people working in Scotland.... and she asked little me!  (fcuk me, I'm good...!  :lol SO.... potentially very good news for Fordy's career.

The bad news.....? Its only the flipping day after the NABBA Scotland!

I've a local show on Sat 2nd May, then the NABBA Scotland Sat 9th May, this exhibition on Sunday 10th May, then the UKBFF Scottish on Sat 16th May. I will be a wreck. But I cannot not do it.... Shall just have to bravely soldier on I guess.... straight home from show, decent high-ish carb meal (bearing in mind competing again a week later) then up at the crack of dawn and off to the exhibition.... Holy Hell. They're gonna have to accept me stopping every hour to eat and drink though...... 

Still..... what doesn't kill you makes you stronger hey? :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh dear..... Sunday is progress photo day..... :crying:
> 
> That'll be fun....... not! :whistling:
> 
> I feel a lot better, my clothes are much looser etc.... I can see changes..... dnt mean I will like the photos though!! :lol:
> 
> Got some good and bad news today...
> 
> Was asked today whether I would do demonstrations at the Scottish Beauty Exhibition at Ingliston. Basically, the company whom I trained with and who's products I use on my clients, have people on their stand demonstrating application of the products on volunteers. The regional trainer is doing it (as you would expect - she's one of the very best in the country).... and she's asked if I will too. This may not sound like a big deal but trust me, its HUGE. There are literally hundreds of qualified people working in Scotland.... and she asked little me!  (fcuk me, I'm good...!  :lol SO.... potentially very good news for Fordy's career.
> 
> The bad news.....? Its only the flipping day after the NABBA Scotland!
> 
> I've a local show on Sat 2nd May, then the NABBA Scotland Sat 9th May, this exhibition on Sunday 10th May, then the UKBFF Scottish on Sat 16th May. I will be a wreck. But I cannot not do it.... Shall just have to bravely soldier on I guess.... straight home from show, decent high-ish carb meal (bearing in mind competing again a week later) then up at the crack of dawn and off to the exhibition.... Holy Hell. They're gonna have to accept me stopping every hour to eat and drink though......
> 
> Still..... what doesn't kill you makes you stronger hey? :thumb:


Great news Zar.. You will be a busy woman but I am sure you'll be able to get it done. Sounds like a great opportunity. Woohoo:bounce: for picture day


----------



## Robsta

well done on the nail thing sweeti....just don't go drinking any wine if people offer you it ok...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> Great news Zar.. You will be a busy woman but I am sure you'll be able to get it done. Sounds like a great opportunity. Woohoo:bounce: for picture day


Boo hoo for picture day dont you mean 



Robsta said:


> well done on the nail thing sweeti....just don't go drinking any wine if people offer you it ok...


Thank you Angel.... and no - I shall be in full diet mode and between two shows thank you very much :tongue: (cheeky lol).

Tan - you will be pleased to hear I am looking at the squatting issue tomorrow :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Boo hoo for picture day dont you mean


Nope I mean :w00t: :w00t:...

What are you still doing awake???


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> Nope I mean :w00t: :w00t:...
> 
> What are you still doing awake???


It was diet-induced insomnia combined with a sugar rush from my cheat meal


----------



## ElfinTan

Nice one with the squatting Honey! Just make sure you are sorting it with someone that really knows what they are doing...tis a HUGE help x Happy Sugar rush! I get my 'hour' later :0)


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> (need a wee trip to Ikea now to get more plastic tubs though.... might as well just throw out the proper plates etc - they're only taking up cupboard space, and its only the plastic tubs that ever get used  )


Ha ha mine's getting like that too - have plastic tubs of varying sizes stashed all over the place - find at least one a week I'd forgotten about in my car or work drawers 

What nail stuff do you use? I've never had my nails done but get tempted occasionally (usually when they break at the same point each month :cursing: )


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Nice one with the squatting Honey! Just make sure you are sorting it with someone that really knows what they are doing...tis a HUGE help x Happy Sugar rush! I get my 'hour' later :0)


Am training with Nikki today - we do legs together at Gracemount Gym on sundays.... Usually we are the only people in there. I'd rather Robert was there but he cant be today unfortunately, so am jst gonna play about with the bar and look at things and see how it feels etc. I shall report back. Been discussing it with Robert yesterday though and going to arrange a day to go through it with him properly.... he very much agrees with you incidently lol.



Beklet said:


> Ha ha mine's getting like that too - have plastic tubs of varying sizes stashed all over the place - find at least one a week I'd forgotten about in my car or work drawers
> 
> What nail stuff do you use? I've never had my nails done but get tempted occasionally (usually when they break at the same point each month :cursing: )


I do acrylic, silk and fibreglass. Hoping to do a gel course this year. The system I use is the backscratchers one http://www.backscratchers.com/ and this is me: www.cutiecool.co.uk

Acrylics are great if you like long nails.... MUCH stronger than natural nails and look better too :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

I use to really like my long nails but gave one hands worth up for the banjo learning and then the other hand up for the full time massaging.


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh yeah...well done with the nail trade expo thingy. You'll be knackered but it will be a real buzz too as it's not a 'normal' days work. I did Mancheter Tattoo Show last year. I was doing No Hands back treatments and I thought I'd be lucky to so 4 or 5 treatments a day....I ended up doing close to 30 over the 2 days. It was buzzing. No Hands treatments are done with the forearms and by the afternoon of the 2nd days I had friction burns along my arms and had to ice them the 5 minutes inbetween treatments! It was ace....you'll love it!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

LOL!! Sounds a bit nuts! 

Am just back from training legs (pb on the extensions too.... 50kg.... could have done a fair bit more I reckon, but elected not to today.

Switched to squat rack instead of smith machine.... it feels a lot better.... I can get down further and its more comfortable :thumbup1: Kept it very light - 10kg each side with oly bar. Just want to get used to it and familiar with it. Also was doing on my own, so confidence is a factor. BUT..... felt good, so probably the way forward.

Have to say - fcukerooni...... the gym was FREEZING today..... could see my breath the entire time. Am back there tonight at 7pm - meeting Robert to do cardio and take the dreaded photos. Am NOT looking forward to stripping off in that temperatures though.... My hands were almost sticking to the bar today... all condensation on the metal when doing sets etc.... Hills are all snow still and all icy here..... roll on spring time.

Good workout with Nikki Trench though, and we are gonna start training back together as of this week too :thumbup1: Had a wee fiddle about with lat spreads.... thats my weakest part for posing.... getting a better feel for it now but needs lots of practice.

Only 12 weeks out now..... damm it goes quick....!


----------



## ElfinTan

I've tried to find the youtube clip but looks like they have been deleted for some stupid reason!!!!

Good going with the swats. Keep em light until you feel comfy and confident with them then up the weight with a spotter you trust!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Access to a spotter I trust at the time I do em may be tricky... but I shall persevere regardless. :rockon:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Right well, here goes nothing.

Am a fat barsteward at the minute.... but I have definately put on size since last competing... so now just need to keep up the 2x daily cardio and melt the lard 

two back shots.... 2nd with arms pulled forwards a bit... Oh - and dont ask cos I do not have a fecking clue what the stupid face pulling is for in the first one :lol:


----------



## Guest

Looking good Zar:thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

:thumb:

Bout bloody time!!!!!

You've definitely put some on your shoulders. Hard to tell with your arms as pics taken not in full pose...but at least you don't pose like a tw*t like me. Lovely shape in your legs. Nice bum but you need to start really battering it now to get that 'popping butt'.

Nice balance...nowt overpowering owt else:rockon:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Bout bloody time!!!!!
> 
> You've definitely put some on your shoulders. Hard to tell with your arms as pics taken not in full pose...but at least you don't pose like a tw*t like me. Lovely shape in your legs. Nice bum but you need to start really battering it now to get that 'popping butt'.
> 
> Nice balance...nowt overpowering owt else:rockon:


I know - I swore that however bad they were today I was posting them lol....

Arms arent tensed there as was thinking of back... the front biceps photo didnt turn out which is annoying but hey ho. Get it next time.

Cheers for the leg comment... my ickle untrained-til-two-weeks-ago legs 



chilisi said:


> legs are looking very strong zara..
> 
> your looking great
> 
> shame about the funny face though lol and i wouldnt exactly call you fat young lady..!?


cheers... I feel fat though.... I'll be fine in a few weeks. I had to relax and think only of growing for a while and its not good for the head when you are used to being much leaner.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> dont worry about it.im sure the growing will be worth it when your on stage looking lean and more muscular


Thats what I'm hoping :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> more importantly,how the f**k do you ladies walk in them heels..?? :laugh:


Ah man.... thats the easy bit!!!! :thumb: 

I LOVE them shoes - wear them on nights out too occasionally..... sometimes I put them on in the house just for the hell of it :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> ha ha wearing them in the house..sounds abit kinky to me..! :lol:
> 
> they must make you look so tall on a night out??! plus having a few drinks and walking on them sexy stilts must be an artform in itself.. :thumb:


Well, considering I am only 5ft 2 anyway, they take me up to 5ft 8 

(well.... technically 5ft 2.5 but whos counting?  )

And actually - its easier to walk in them after a drink or two... but not any more than that :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> they look like hard work to me..! but they do compliment a nice pair of legs..
> 
> maybe ill get some as im only 5'5..do they do them in size 8's.. :lol:


Yes, actually :laugh:


----------



## Guest

chilisi said:


> all i need now is lessons in how to stay standing up in them and long enough jeans to cover the heel... :thumbup1: :lol: :lol:


You better take some pictures if you rock the high heels Chilisi. I will be LMAO at that sight:laugh:


----------



## Beklet

chilisi said:


> ha ha ive actually been out once dressed as a women..for fancy dress reasons only i must add..!
> 
> i wasnt as wide back then was mistaken for a lady that night a number of times...even had one guy in the gents toilet tell me he'd fu**ked a woman who looked just like me?? :confused1: lets just say i didnt hang around that long to find out anymore info :innocent:


Ha ha if there was any more motivation to get down the gym......:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Good going with the swats. Keep em light until you feel comfy and confident with them then up the weight with a spotter you trust!


Have arranged to do this with Robert one day.... gonna go in some day soon when gym is quiet, go through technique etc, and we are gonna video each other too (with light weight obviously since cant spot and video at same time) so we can watch it back and get a better idea of form etc :thumbup1:


----------



## W33BAM

Ahem, Zara, Hello......??? Where's these 'fat ass' pics you just told me about?? You still trying to upload them?? Computers eh!

Ok, when I saw you in december it was clear to see you had been busting your ass at the gym to gain size, condition etc but as I was the drunkestest blonde in Edinburger that night I couldn't really tell if it was the vodka putting extra shapes on you or if you really had transformed. But it was clearly not the vodka!

Big difference to your back and shoulders and your general body condition. I just compared these pics to this time 2 years ago and the change is evident.

I think you should put your left hand on your night shoulder and pat the fcuker well done!!

You've worked hard miss ZLF and it will pay off for you. You go girl! xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Ahem, Zara, Hello......??? Where's these 'fat ass' pics you just told me about?? You still trying to upload them?? Computers eh!
> 
> Ok, when I saw you in december it was clear to see you had been busting your ass at the gym to gain size, condition etc but as I was the drunkestest blonde in Edinburger that night I couldn't really tell if it was the vodka putting extra shapes on you or if you really had transformed. But it was clearly not the vodka!
> 
> Big difference to your back and shoulders and your general body condition. I just compared these pics to this time 2 years ago and the change is evident.
> 
> I think you should put your left hand on your night shoulder and pat the fcuker well done!!
> 
> You've worked hard miss ZLF and it will pay off for you. You go girl! xx


Cheers Lou! :wub:

I do feel like a fat fcuker though as this is the most fat I've carried since I competed last time......however its all been in a good cause and its coming off now anyway :thumbup1:

Least the photos motivate me to stick at the cardio..... :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Look we'll just feel like fat fckers together for the moment but in a few weeks time we'll be lean mean machines....only you will be able to walk in the heels and I'll just kind of stand around and hope I don't get a nose bleed:0) x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Haha... have you had a practice in the heels yet? The airs much thinner up there you know......

Am just off to the gym to do abs and glutes and my 2nd shot of cardio. Fell asleep earlier... just woke up and realised the lads were all on way round to collect their meals for tomorrow so had to throw myself into the kitchen and do that, now just want to crash out to a dvd..... but I wont win any competitions lying in my bed so I must soldier on lol..... :rockon:


----------



## MissBC

ohhhhhhhhhhhh those pics are diff to the ones i saw:whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> Haha... have you had a practice in the heels yet? The airs much thinner up there you know......


Erm.....no! :whistling: I think I'll start with baby hooker shoes if there is such a thing!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhh those pics are diff to the ones i saw:whistling:


Nope these are from sunday - 2 weeks after the ones I showed you... 



ElfinTan said:


> Erm.....no! :whistling: I think I'll start with baby hooker shoes if there is such a thing!


Tan - this website here is great for choices of heel height etc

http://www.electriqueboutique.com/womens-clothing-shop/Platforms/1.html

I got the ones in those progress photos off it:










But I also have these which might be better for you?










The completely clear ones I wear on stage (and on nights out haha) I got from this guy as he's just up the road from me (and nip round to his house to buy dresses etc rather than order of the site haha) http://www.gspotdirect.co.uk/










No matter what, I always get the ones with two straps that go over the top of your foot, as they stay more secure on your feet when you walk. Avoid ankle straps as they are a nightmare to get on and off when you are going on stage - you need to be able to kick em off quick lol!


----------



## ElfinTan

I want the ones with a wider heel!!! I prbably don't need them ultra high as it will make stumpy body even stunpier lol. 2nd pic look ok!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Have a look on electriqu boutique..... theres loads of heel types there.... they tell you what british shoe sizes are too :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Yeah just seen some on there. It's an american sire isn' it?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Yeah just seen some on there. It's an american sire isn' it?


t'is aye.

Delivery is quick and they're cheaper than most others.


----------



## ElfinTan

I don't 'do' credit cards lol!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

*WARNING!!!!!!!*

*
*

*
**Sports related injury alert!!!! *

*
*

*
*I have learned, that doing 60 minutes every morning on the treadmill, on a steep incline while squeezing ones little gluteseys together, then 45 minutes every night on a bike at a reasonably fast pace, while wearing a thong, can cause chaffing of a most unpleasant nature! 

Since I do not possess, nor would I be seen dead in, big knickers, I shall have to resort to those little boy short/french knicker jobs that only cover half a bum cheek.... however, not convinced how comfortable they will be either. My other option is to go commando... but then I might end up with tracky fluff in places one would rather not have it.....

Dammed inconvenience! :thumbdown: Fecking dangerous sport this........


----------



## Brockpower

Zara looking good!!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Brockpower said:


> Zara looking good!!!!!


Thanks hunni....

Wheres your progress journal? - you should make one too!


----------



## martinmcg

Zara-Leoni said:


> *WARNING!!!!!!!*
> 
> *Sports related injury alert!!!! *
> 
> I have learned, that doing 60 minutes every morning on the treadmill, on a steep incline while squeezing ones little gluteseys together, then 45 minutes every night on a bike at a reasonably fast pace, while wearing a thong, can cause chaffing of a most unpleasant nature!
> 
> Since I do not possess, nor would I be seen dead in, big knickers, I shall have to resort to those little boy short/french knicker jobs that only cover half a bum cheek.... however, not convinced how comfortable they will be either. My other option is to go commando... but then I might end up with tracky fluff in places one would rather not have it.....
> 
> Dammed inconvenience! :thumbdown: Fecking dangerous sport this........


be glad you aint a bloke then , ..you get to try different undies to help with chuffing , wish i could...lol ball chuffing aint good lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

martinmcg said:


> be glad you aint a bloke then , ..you get to try different undies to help with chuffing , wish i could...lol ball chuffing aint good lol


Even more dangerous is wearing a thong with diamantes at the back when on the sled-type incline leg press..... :ban:


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> *WARNING!!!!!!!*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> **Sports related injury alert!!!! *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *I have learned, that doing 60 minutes every morning on the treadmill, on a steep incline while squeezing ones little gluteseys together, then 45 minutes every night on a bike at a reasonably fast pace, while wearing a thong, can cause chaffing of a most unpleasant nature!
> 
> Since I do not possess, nor would I be seen dead in, big knickers, I shall have to resort to those little boy short/french knicker jobs that only cover half a bum cheek.... however, not convinced how comfortable they will be either. My other option is to go commando... but then I might end up with tracky fluff in places one would rather not have it.....
> 
> Dammed inconvenience! :thumbdown: Fecking dangerous sport this........


Ouch!! I'm cringing and clenching bits in sympathy with you. T'is nay nice is it! Although I tried the french knickers and they are just as annoying as the sore bit. I don't 'do' anything other than thongs either and spent the whole time houking at them. Pain in the erse... literally!

Solution: sudocrem. xx


----------



## Bradz

W33BAM said:


> Ouch!! I'm cringing and clenching bits in sympathy with you. T'is nay nice is it! Although I tried the french knickers and they are just as annoying as the sore bit. I don't 'do' anything other than thongs either and spent the whole time houking at them. Pain in the erse... literally!
> 
> Solution: sudocrem. xx


I can Vouch for lou, she is forever picking her Punts oot of her **** at the Gym :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Ouch!! I'm cringing and clenching bits in sympathy with you. T'is nay nice is it! Although I tried the french knickers and they are just as annoying as the sore bit. I don't 'do' anything other than thongs either and spent the whole time houking at them. Pain in the erse... literally!
> 
> Solution: sudocrem. xx


The tight fitted ones? Like, the wee shorts idea? See thats kinda what I thought.... they might be quite annoying, disappear up yer @rse when they're no meant to etc.... they're no really designed for the active lass are they?  Still, come hell or high water, I aint wearing no fecking big pants....

Mind you, nothing is as destructive to ones nether regions as riding several horses in a row while wearing a thong.... thats a painful lesson I learned the hard way.... :whistling:


----------



## Chris1

Zara-Leoni said:


> The tight fitted ones? Like, the wee shorts idea? See thats kinda what I thought.... they might be quite annoying, disappear up yer @rse when they're no meant to etc.... they're no really designed for the active lass are they?  Still, come hell or high water, I aint wearing no fecking big pants....
> 
> Mind you, nothing is as destructive to ones nether regions as riding several horses in a row while wearing a thong.... thats a painful lesson I learned the hard way.... :whistling:


I knew I should have checked your journal earlier Zara, I've been missing all sorts!!

Your pics look awesome girl, you have a fantastic physique. Almost enough to turn a mans head  Sorry Darren :whistling:

Might drop by here more often with all this talk of nether regions!!! :rockon:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Aye.... its all going on in here.... :whistling: 

Ta muchly for the nice comments.... just gotta shift the layer of winter insulation now and see whats underneath :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

martinmcg said:


> be glad you aint a bloke then , ..you get to try different undies to help with chuffing , wish i could...lol ball chuffing aint good lol


Lol...men's undies aren't that bad - I've resorted to buying them before, cos they're comfy....

Just a note on the boy shorts (terribly sorry if it's TMI people... :blush: )

Make sure you get the decent ones with a proper gusset....some of them just have seams up the middle and they chafe like all hell!!! :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Lol...men's undies aren't that bad - I've resorted to buying them before, cos they're comfy....
> 
> Just a note on the boy shorts (terribly sorry if it's TMI people... :blush: )
> 
> Make sure you get the decent ones with a proper gusset....*some of them just have seams up the middle *and they chafe like all hell!!! :cursing:


Aye!!!!!!! They're the ones I have...... several pairs of, infact....

Which is why I wasn't certain they would be any more comfortable.... :wacko:


----------



## W33BAM

Bradz said:


> I can Vouch for lou, she is forever picking her Punts oot of her **** at the Gym :lol:


HaaHaa!! Cheers Bradderz! I'm amazed you can draw you're eyes off Moby for long enough to notice! Oh here where he's training now..... RESULTS!! God love them!! S'pose he is entertaining.... Argh grrrrrr...!!


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> The tight fitted ones? Like, the wee shorts idea?


Aye the wee lacy brazilian style ones. Cover half an erse cheek. Annoying as hell. Girl boxers are nay for me either. I say in situ's like your in... 100% cotton thong and some sudocrem and easy on the lunging!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bradz said:


> I can Vouch for lou, she is forever picking her Punts oot of her **** at the Gym :lol:


Nothing wrong wi' that....... :whistling: 



W33BAM said:


> *Aye the wee lacy brazilian style ones.* Cover half an erse cheek. Annoying as hell. Girl boxers are nay for me either. I say in situ's like your in... 100% cotton thong and some sudocrem and easy on the lunging!


AYE thats the very fellas... brazillian, not boy shorts. Cover half a cheek.... Got cotton ones with lace edge as well as the full lace jobs. Seam right up the middle..... :blink:

Dinnae fancy the sudocrem option much mind..... squooching and squalching away on the treadmill..... wouldn't feel the best that.... rather just go wi' nae knicks


----------



## dmcc

windsor81 said:


> Your pics look awesome girl, you have a fantastic physique. Almost enough to turn a mans head  Sorry Darren :whistling:


I'd go bi for Zara, and she knows it :thumb:

Z - you could always go commando for cardio...


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> Right well, here goes nothing.
> 
> Am a fat barsteward at the minute.... but I have definately put on size since last competing... so now just need to keep up the 2x daily cardio and melt the lard
> 
> two back shots.... 2nd with arms pulled forwards a bit... Oh - and dont ask cos I do not have a fecking clue what the stupid face pulling is for in the first one :lol:


My mate will not stop going on about these pics.... I think he's in lurve!!

You're doing bad bad things to him and don't even know it!!

I'm sure he's not the only one.....!! :tongue:


----------



## LittleChris

Great stuff, keep it up!


----------



## Guest

W33BAM said:


> My mate will not stop going on about these pics.... I think he's in lurve!!
> 
> You're doing bad bad things to him and don't even know it!!
> 
> I'm sure he's not the only one.....!! :tongue:


Nope, he's not the only one :laugh: :bounce:


----------



## W33BAM

zeus87529 said:


> Nope, he's not the only one :laugh: :bounce:


Good stuff!

If I was a bloke...... or bi..... or indeed single.....!! :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> I'd go bi for Zara, and she knows it :thumb:
> 
> Z - you could always go commando for cardio...


Awww luvs ya D :wub: .....if I were to date a gay man, would that make me bi too.....? 



W33BAM said:


> My mate will not stop going on about these pics.... I think he's in lurve!!
> 
> You're doing bad bad things to him and don't even know it!!
> 
> I'm sure he's not the only one.....!! :tongue:


Oh really? Handsome mate? Or not handsome mate?

Hope its not a minger or I'll feel violated 



zeus87529 said:


> Nope, he's not the only one :bounce:


Aww ta you too sweetie :wub:



W33BAM said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> If I was a bloke...... or bi..... or indeed single.....!! :thumb:


LMAO nutter. Whats with all the bi chat today? We all going bi suddenly? One of my clients was on about this today too :lol:


----------



## Chris1

dmcc said:


> I'd go bi for Zara, and she knows it :thumb:
> 
> Z - you could always go commando for cardio...


I'd go bi for her to 

Oh no, wait there, that's not right...... :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> I'd go bi for her to
> 
> Oh no, wait there, that's not right...... :whistling:


Can if you like.... I'll just watch..... :devil2: :rockon: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chris1

I can neither confirm nor deny interest in the above comment :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> I can neither confirm nor deny interest in the above comment :whistling:


HAHAHA.........

"Hello Sailor...... "


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Is the bloke on the pec deck behind you gay?

he just sits there picking his nose (second pic) while you pose in a thong bikini?!

jeebus lol


----------



## vlb

W33BAM said:


> My mate will not stop going on about these pics.... I think he's in lurve!!
> 
> You're doing bad bad things to him and don't even know it!!
> 
> I'm sure he's not the only one.....!! :tongue:


when did you take those zara?, i think someone must have cleaned the gym up cause it was spotless last night.


----------



## nibbsey

W33BAM said:


> My mate will not stop going on about these pics.... I think he's in lurve!!
> 
> You're doing bad bad things to him and don't even know it!!
> 
> *I'm sure he's not the only one.....!!* :tongue:


 Hell no :wub:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Incredible Bulk said:


> Is the bloke on the pec deck behind you gay?
> 
> he just sits there picking his nose (second pic) while you pose in a thong bikini?!
> 
> jeebus lol


Its one of Roberts (bessie mate and co-owns the gym) training partners.... they're used to it now after all this time... don't bat an eyelid. Anyway, no-one would comment with him there..... 



vlb said:


> when did you take those zara?, i think someone must have cleaned the gym up cause it was spotless last night.


Robert took them on Sunday after legs mate. Think Brians been spring cleaning 



nibbsey said:


> Hell no :wub:


Ta :blush:


----------



## weeman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Right well, here goes nothing.
> 
> Am a fat barsteward at the minute.... but I have definately put on size since last competing... so now just need to keep up the 2x daily cardio and melt the lard
> 
> two back shots.... 2nd with arms pulled forwards a bit... Oh - and dont ask cos I do not have a fecking clue what the stupid face pulling is for in the first one :lol:


big difference from the last pics you showed me zar,pulled it in a good bit,plenty time left for the rest to go 

as for improvements you got much more balance this time around your upper body has filled out much more now  delts have noticably more meat there than before i reckon and your upper middle back looks to be thicker to me as well (yes i managed to look above the thong,tho fleetingly,i did manage  )

gotta love those facial expressions,how come it always ends up the shots your happy with your face is contorted but in the pics where your face will be normal you wont be happy with the bod lol i do it all the time.

and dont you go thinkin this beats me in the pic whore contest missy,i shall be back in force at the end of the week......:laugh:


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh really? Handsome mate? Or not handsome mate?
> 
> Hope its not a minger or I'll feel violated


Oh no, he is tres handsome. Dark hair, tanned, brown eyes, strong jaw, kinda rougeish looking, 5'10 ish, trains but not to comp level, loadsa dough and a cool car. More to the point he is a gent and is very funny too. Lives near you too... Valentine meal?? 

Girls tend to throw themselves at him whenever he is out in town. It's quite pathetic really, but he is simply THAT good looking.



Zara-Leoni said:


> LMAO nutter. Whats with all the bi chat today? We all going bi suddenly? One of my clients was on about this today too :lol:


Ahem, t'is ok, I'm nay gonna hump your leg or nowt!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

W33BAM said:


> *Ahem, t'is ok, I'm nay gonna hump your leg or nowt!!* :lol: :lol:


 hump mine hump mine!!!!


----------



## W33BAM

weeman said:


> hump mine hump mine!!!!


Ahahahahaaa!! OK, but only this once!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

wooohooo!! slug trails,fresh for the lickin!!!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Zara-Leoni said:


> Right well, here goes nothing.
> 
> Am a fat barsteward at the minute.... but I have definately put on size since last competing... so now just need to keep up the 2x daily cardio and melt the lard
> 
> two back shots.... 2nd with arms pulled forwards a bit... Oh - and dont ask cos I do not have a fecking clue what the stupid face pulling is for in the first one :lol:


You've def put on size! Looking good as always


----------



## W33BAM

weeman said:


> wooohooo!! slug trails,fresh for the lickin!!!!


WTF?? Right you ya dobber, you've just tay'in that too far!

Am gonny fling you aboot like an empty Kappa tracky fur yer cheek ya tool! :lol: :lol: :lol:

And I'd love to see you try and like your quad.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

lmfao fold me up like a piece a paper hen,punish it PUNISH IT!!! lololol

and who are YOU tryin tae kid,you cannae reach as high as ma quad,i was thinkin more shin level lmao


----------



## W33BAM

weeman said:


> lmfao fold me up like a piece a paper hen,punish it PUNISH IT!!! lololol
> 
> Hahahahahaa!! I'd leave you like a wet chamois in the corner weeman! Like a quivering wreck!! pmsl!! Who the hell am I trying to kid!!
> 
> and who are YOU tryin tae kid,you cannae reach as high as ma quad,i was thinkin more shin level lmao


Cheeky barsteward!! That's it. You're gettin it. Am gonnay get ma big bru'ur tay rip you an new ersehole! (classy!)

If it wisny fur ma (pleb) mates hawdin me back (by the coat hook oan my sergio tacchini tracky) you'd be fold'it up like an accordian the noo!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Sorry Zara, your journal has well been hijacked!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> You've def put on size! Looking good as always


Ta sweetie 



W33BAM said:


> WTF?? Right you ya dobber, you've just tay'in that too far!
> 
> Am gonny fling you aboot like an empty Kappa tracky fur yer cheek ya tool! :lol: :lol:
> 
> And I'd love to see you try and lick your quad.... :lol:


LMFAO @ flung aboot like an empty tracksuit...... some people enjoy that you know!!  :lol:



W33BAM said:


> Sorry Zara, your journal has well been hijacked!!


Hijack away - its more interesting than what I ate or how many reps I did. Lets be honest - its only the photies that are the interesting parts in journals


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ta sweetie
> 
> Hijack away - its more interesting than what I ate or how many reps I did. Lets be honest - its only the photies that are the interesting parts in journals


T'is true....

I'm gonna take pics of J tonight after training. I might get him to take some of me so I can stsrt to compare.... Nay sure though cause Im bloated and have water retention worse than the mississippi (lady time) but once I'm comfortable with nekid pics I will start a wee journal....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> big difference from the last pics you showed me zar,pulled it in a good bit,plenty time left for the rest to go
> 
> as for improvements you got much more balance this time around your upper body has filled out much more now  delts have noticably more meat there than before i reckon and your upper middle back looks to be thicker to me as well (yes i managed to look above the thong,tho fleetingly,i did manage  )
> 
> gotta love those facial expressions,how come it always ends up the shots your happy with your face is contorted but in the pics where your face will be normal you wont be happy with the bod lol i do it all the time.
> 
> and dont you go thinkin this beats me in the pic whore contest missy,i shall be back in force at the end of the week......:laugh:


Ta Bri  Hopefully my little disappearing act to improve stuff has been worthwhile hey 

The silly faces are cracking hey.... you either get one or the other - never both! You may have photies at the end of the week.... but then I'll have more the week after..... :lol:



W33BAM said:


> Oh no, he is tres handsome. Dark hair, tanned, brown eyes, strong jaw, kinda rougeish looking, 5'10 ish, trains but not to comp level, loadsa dough and a cool car. More to the point he is a gent and is very funny too. Lives near you too... Valentine meal??
> 
> Girls tend to throw themselves at him whenever he is out in town. It's quite pathetic really, but he is simply THAT good looking.


What? Nah, you're lying to me. If there was anyone like that here I'd have noticed :lol: Whats wrong with him then? Has to be something.... Dinnae be trying to set me up with anyone defective now and kidding me on theyre normal.... photies wummin. Need photies..... :cool2: Valentines day is out though..... gotta be fast around here if you wanna catch Fordy for Valentines day.... (I wish! pmsl......). Actually scrap all of that I dont want to be set up at all - with anyone - leave be be woman I'm dieting! :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> T'is true....
> 
> I'm gonna take pics of J tonight after training. I might get him to take some of me so I can stsrt to compare.... Nay sure though cause Im bloated and have water retention worse than the mississippi (lady time) but once I'm comfortable with nekid pics I will start a wee journal....


If you're gner put nekid pics it'll be a popular journal :lol: 

Take the photos anyway.... even if you dont show them to anyone, they'll be helpful for yourself to compare :thumbup1:

Is Johnny gner put his pics up?


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> What? Nah, you're lying to me. If there was anyone like that here I'd have noticed :lol: Whats wrong with him then? Has to be something.... Dinnae be trying to set me up with anyone defective now and kidding me on theyre normal.... photies wummin. Need photies..... :cool2: Valentines day is out though..... gotta be fast around here if you wanna catch Fordy for Valentines day.... (I wish! pmsl......). Actually scrap all of that I dont want to be set up at all - with anyone - leave be be woman I'm dieting! :lol:


No, honest he is 'normal'!! He has all his fingers and toes, looks at you with both eyes and doesnt have any fixations with blowup dolls!!

Its just that all the girls he's been out with all seem to want to settle down and he just wants to have fun. You're a fun girl. 2+2= SEXY TIMES!! 

Nah, you're prob right, best wait until after comp time is over. You could be doing without anyone/thing feckin with your head up during this time.

I'm a crabbit cow just contemplating dieting!!

Must be nice having adoring fans tho eh? Jealous?? Me?? Nooooo!! :lol:



Zara-Leoni said:


> If you're gner put nekid pics it'll be a popular journal :lol:
> 
> Take the photos anyway.... even if you dont show them to anyone, they'll be helpful for yourself to compare :thumbup1:
> 
> Yeah, I will. Fat or no fat, I'll get him to take some.
> 
> Is Johnny gner put his pics up?


Doubt it. You know him, acts all shy! And he has zero time to post on forums/journals. He might on RG tho... And it's not definite that he's gonna do it yet cause he should've started the diet 5 weeks ago but only started yesterday! He says he'll see how he's looking in 6/7 weeks time and take it from there.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> No, honest he is 'normal'!! He has all his fingers and toes, looks at you with both eyes and doesnt have any fixations with blowup dolls!!


LMFAO..... well seeing hes not from Aberdeen then hey? :lol:



W33BAM said:


> *Its just that all the girls he's been out with all seem to want to settle down and he just wants to have fun*. You're a fun girl. 2+2= SEXY TIMES!!
> 
> Nah, you're prob right, best wait until after comp time is over. You could be doing without anyone/thing feckin with your head up during this time.
> 
> I'm a crabbit cow just contemplating dieting!!
> 
> Must be nice having adoring fans tho eh? Jealous?? Me?? Nooooo!! :lol:


Wants a FB then.....? Noooooo ta. pmsl!

Lou.... why are we having girly chats on my journal??  



W33BAM said:


> Doubt it. You know him, acts all shy! And he has zero time to post on forums/journals. He might on RG tho... And it's not definite that he's gonna do it yet cause he should've started the diet 5 weeks ago but only started yesterday! He says he'll see how he's looking in 6/7 weeks time and take it from there.


Lol bless.... he normally does well with diet though does he not? Plus he wasn't carrying that much the other week as I remember?? Should be ok no?


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> LMFAO..... well seeing hes not from Aberdeen then hey? :lol:
> 
> HaaaHaaa!! T'is true!! Sorry Bradderz!!!
> 
> Wants a FB then.....? Noooooo ta. pmsl!
> 
> Lou.... why are we having girly chats on my journal??
> 
> HaaHaa! OK, it stops! We shall continue this elsewhere!! :thumb:
> 
> Lol bless.... he normally does well with diet though does he not? Plus he wasn't carrying that much the other week as I remember?? Should be ok no?


Ya he does. But he lost just under 2 stone over xmas and new year as he had a few weeks off thinking he wasn't gonna compete. He's back up to 14.8 just now. A'right for a short erse!

He's normally quite lean all year round. He'll see how he's looking in 6/7 weeks time and take it from there...

Now, back to YOUR journal!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Must be nice having adoring fans tho eh? Jealous?? Me?? Nooooo!!


What can I say? I'm fantastic and everybody loves me  (well so they keep telling me anyway :lol: ) Still, I suppose they're only human hey? :lol:

hahahahaha........  :whistling:

Anyhoo on a sensible note.... thong-related sports injuries appear to be a thing of the past today.... seems I just need to be a little more selective about which ones I wear lol. I actually dreamed about this last night.... and I also dreamed about eating my oats/protein..... 

As for the rest of my dreams, I shall keep them to myself  :whistling:

Am pretty knackered at the moment so grabbing every opportunity I get to catch up on sleep.... Having to be in the gym twice a day as well as working and all the other stuff that I do is proving to be a challenge time-management wise, however, I do thrive on a challenge (  ) so I'll be just dandy.... I'm a stubborn bugger and always get what I want, so I'll manage to work round it because I want the end result badly enough :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

Time I posted here....

Trouble is I can think of nothing usefull training or diet related...

Up the dose of whatever, and get some more pics up...

About sums up my input...

Oh and ensure you get some higher heels for next time:thumbup1:


----------



## YoungGun

Very nice progress pics Zara, Loads of size put on. Loads.

Do you know how many lbs of mass you've put on.

Good effort:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Time I posted here....
> 
> Trouble is I can think of nothing usefull training or diet related...
> 
> Up the dose of whatever, and get some more pics up...
> 
> About sums up my input...
> 
> Oh and ensure you get some higher heels for next time:thumbup1:


haha..... I'd expect nothing less from you sweetie 

Will see what I can do about the heels..... though not convinced they make 'em much higher... 



YoungGun said:


> Very nice progress pics Zara, Loads of size put on. Loads.
> 
> Do you know how many lbs of mass you've put on.
> 
> Good effort:thumbup1:


Cheers... haven't a clue tbh.... I suppose I wil have a clearer idea once I compete. I was 8 stone 6 on stage last time, but I aim to be leaner this year. I'm jst over 10 stone just now. 10 stone 1lb I think... Started off at 10st 4. At a very rough guess, I might around the same weight-ish but a good bit leaner..... I think I need to be around 6-7lbs leaner than last time.

Heavy little fcuker for 5ft 2 and size 8/10 hey  lol

However, thats all guesswork and time will tell hey


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha..... I'd expect nothing less from you sweetie
> 
> Will see what I can do about the heels..... though not convinced they make 'em much higher...


8.5" heels OK for ya????  (or do you already have some, lol!!)


----------



## Zara-Leoni

LOL - never thought I'd say it, but I think they are actually TOO high..... :lol:

(they're "pleaser" shoes though aint they? the brand I mean...)


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> LOL - never thought I'd say it, *but I think they* *are actually TOO high.....* :lol:
> 
> (they're "pleaser" shoes though aint they? the brand I mean...)


Never heard such a ridiculus statement in my whole life PAH


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> LOL - never thought I'd say it, but I think they are actually TOO high..... :lol:
> 
> (they're "pleaser" shoes though aint they? the brand I mean...)


No idea - I expect so....my mate has some and can just about totter in them...I'd have to be a bit drunk before I'd be able to balance, lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Never heard such a ridiculus statement in my whole life PAH


I have 6.5 or 7 inch maybe.... they're v. high..... but 8.5........ that'd make me 5ft 11 in heels :lol:



Beklet said:


> No idea - I expect so....my mate has some and can just about totter in them...I'd have to be a bit drunk before I'd be able to balance, lol


lmao.... I can manage jst fine in 6inch plus but not tried higher than that, think those ones would maybe not be for nights out.... indoor use only..... :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Well, this has been far from the best day of my life so far.

Firstly, and worstly, I found out this morning that the only relative I have that I have much respect or time for (my grandfather), has had several strokes and is seriously ill in hospital. And has been there for a week, and nobody thought to let me know..... No fcuking surprise from my marvellous family that. Hes the only one with any real courage, honour and integrity, and whom I have had any cause or reason to look up to in my life. And god knows, I have had a lack of suitable role models. He prob wont get out of hospital either... just a matter of waiting now. Saddest part was, he's so strong and honourable, he knows he has been a burden to my gran, and when she was calling the ambulance, he was begging her to please, dont call the ambulance and just let him go.... Know for a fact noone else in my family would have that sense of selflessness. Am mightily p!ssed off they didnt see fit to let me know. Well... my dad called from fecking Australia and left me a voicemail which I was unaware of until today.... but no-one here bothered to tell me or contact me.

Secondly, and far less dramatic but still a total pain in the @rse, went to the gym this morning to do cardio, and there was not one single solitary piece of cardio equipment free. All the OAP's and mummy-tummy brigade were in farting about ineffectively as they do, before going downstairs and sitting in the cafe and consuming 3x as many calories as they just worked off. SO..... turned round, walked out, drove to Gracemount Gym, got there (skidded about the car park on the 2 inches of solid ice for a bit), let myself in, lights all on etc, zipped my jumper right up cos its about -10 in there, turned on the cardio equipment at the wall (2 bikes, 2 treadmills). Not one of them is working. So. No cardio done this morning. Trained glutes for a bit instead in a major fcuking strop then came to work.

Lets hope training tonight is fantastic and makes up for the 100% sh!te day I have had thus far......


----------



## W33BAM

Oh, I see!!

That's sh!t Zar, hopefully he will be in no pain though and will go with respect and dignity.

Can sympathise with the family situ tho....

I'm nay even gonny try and write any inspirational thoughs for the day cause I have none. Feeling like a small pile of stinky poop today :sad:

1,2,3 awwww!!

Chin up chicka, just have a looksie at yout derriere in the mirror and see the benefits of your strop! Bosies from the 'deen! :wub:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Oh, I see!!
> 
> That's sh!t Zar, hopefully he will be in no pain though and will go with respect and dignity.
> 
> Can sympathise with the family situ tho....
> 
> I'm nay even gonny try and write any inspirational thoughs for the day cause I have none. Feeling like a small pile of stinky poop today :sad:
> 
> 1,2,3 awwww!!
> 
> Chin up chicka, just have a looksie at yout derriere in the mirror and see the benefits of your strop! Bosies from the 'deen! :wub:


Yeah - generally sh!te day all round Lou. Thanks fur the bosies :wub:

Heres an inspirational quote (or three) for the day:

"With friendship it doesnt matter how long you've known each other or how many fights you've gotten into.... what matters is who said "I'll be here for you" and proved it"

or this one:

"You dont get to choose how or when you're going to die, only how you are going to live"

or how about this?

"Noone is worth your tears, and the one who is - wont make you cry"

Anyhoo.... Fordys quotes aside....

Its been *pish*.... and yes you, I AM going to use that word and there is nothing you can do about it.....! LOL (bit of defiance cheers me up lol).

Away to train and listen to Rage Against The Machine (playing now inside Fordys head.... "..fcuk you I wont do what you tell me..")


----------



## ElfinTan

Love n Light x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Love n Light x


Cheers Tan....

My day got a little better.....


----------



## MissBC

WTF, who is that from missy???????

SPILL


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> WTF, who is that from missy???????
> 
> SPILL


Doesn't say....

Cheered me up a bit though


----------



## PRL

Zara-Leoni said:


> Right well, here goes nothing.
> 
> Am a fat barsteward at the minute.... but I have definately put on size since last competing... so now just need to keep up the 2x daily cardio and melt the lard
> 
> two back shots.... 2nd with arms pulled forwards a bit... Oh - and dont ask cos I do not have a fecking clue what the stupid face pulling is for in the first one :lol:


Hey sexy lady!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Where's the fat???? Phat maybe. Come on lady lion. Bit of water there. Looking good. Can't believe the size you've put on and them calves look great too.......... ok and your ass too. There I said it. :beer: :bounce:

Sorry about your sad news babe. Stay strong and focus.

How many weeks till show time?

Px


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PRL said:


> Hey sexy lady!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Where's the fat???? Phat maybe. Come on lady lion. Bit of water there. Looking good. Can't believe the size you've put on and them calves look great too.......... ok and your ass too. There I said it. :beer: :bounce:
> 
> Sorry about your sad news babe. Stay strong and focus.
> 
> How many weeks till show time?
> 
> Px


Heyyyyyyyyyy Petey there you are! 

You know me... always strong 

Ms Leo the Lionheart has aquired too many pringles-and-baileys storage pockets in the tummy, @rse and thighs over the christmas period  (Hey, I was comfort eating.... maybe....  ).

Admittedly water has been a big issue for one reason and another too but seem to be sorting that out now 

The calves were always there as you'll recall.... actually started training legs 4 weeks ago! Not calves though... no need really. Am quite surprised myself at how much I've managed to put on, I didn't really realise until I saw the photos. But away from the photos I look in the mirror and still think I am too small haha!

Is now 11 weeks til our local show, 12 to the NABBA Scotland and 13 to the UKBFF Scottish :rockon:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Friday the 13th eh..... no wonder I had a crap day.....


----------



## ElfinTan

Well that was yesterday and over and done with....onwards and upwards!!!!!

You'll be pleased to know I have some baby hooker shoes on my 'watch this item' on flea bay. Nowhere near in your league but the will still take me to about 5ft 9 is.....which will be amusing stood next to PG lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

WOOO HOOOOO!!

Go Tan!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:

I started with a baby pair many years ago.... never even used to like heels (this is a secret but when I was younger, I was a total tomboy.... only interested in gym and horses lol).

I never even used to like pink... didn't own one single item of pink clothing.... now it makes up at least 50% of my wardrobe, and features pretty much everywhere else inc inside my car 

It starts off small.... creeps up on ya and snowballs..... :lol:


----------



## MissBC

**** i need to get onto this today!! time to BUY SHOES

YAY, you dont have to ask me twice


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> **** i need to get onto this today!! time to BUY SHOES
> 
> YAY, you dont have to ask me twice


(Fordy chuckles evily to herself, satisfied that her dastardly and cunning plot to convert the entire female popluation of UK-M to barbies is successfully underway....... :devil2:  )


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> (Fordy chuckles evily to herself, satisfied that her dastardly and cunning plot to convert the entire female popluation of UK-M to barbies is successfully underway....... :devil2:  )


im already 3/4 there anyway missy you should know that by now!!


----------



## leafman

Sorry about your bad news yesterday hope things go well for you, and i like your wisdom quotes lol i no i cant spell if that is spelt wrong lol. Ohhhh and there is no way your fat your lookin really well good luck with the shows


----------



## Guest

Happy Valentines Day Zar!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Sorry about your bad news yesterday hope things go well for you, and i like your wisdom quotes lol i no i cant spell if that is spelt wrong lol. Ohhhh and there is no way your fat your lookin really well good luck with the shows


Cheers mate.. I have a wisdom quote for every occasion :cool2: 

Here is todays:

"Some people dream of success while others work hard at it"

and

"The harder I work, the luckier I get"



zeus87529 said:


> Happy Valentines Day Zar!!


Thank you sweetie :wub:


----------



## PRL

Happy Valentines day Fordie. Been in bed for most of it with a stinking cold.

11 weeks is plenty. Know you'll be fine. No slacking though young lady. Gonna see if I can make it to the Scottish


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PRL said:


> Happy Valentines day Fordie. Been in bed for most of it with a stinking cold.


Right back atcha sweetie! :wub: Pants news about the cold though :thumbdown: Hope it buggers off soon!!



PRL said:


> 11 weeks is plenty. Know you'll be fine. No slacking though young lady. Gonna see if I can make it to the Scottish


No slacking from me have no fear :cool2:

Be great if you can make it... need you in the audience to keep me right


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Happy valentines day Zara


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> Happy valentines day Zara


Happy Valentines day you too :wub:

So much love in the air today.... maybe valentines days not so bad


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Am going to visit tomorrow after I have trained legs (not that training legs is higher priority.... just thats when visiting hours are lol) so I shall know more then..... don't think its great though.... gather he cannot eat or speak etc but is very aware of everything going on....

Happy Valentines right back


----------



## Zara-Leoni

edit.

even bored myself.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Leg training today was fun :whistling: This is only about the 4th or 5th week I have been training them.... It *is* actually quite fun, all joking aside.

Squatted for the 2nd time in my entire life  (excluding smith machine which tbh rarely have used anyway). 50kg.... what a flipping girl lol. No spotter though, and am jst trying to get used to it before I attempt any weight. I feel I might need a belt for this....

PB on leg extensions though.... 60kg for 10 reps. Will feel that in the morning I think


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> My day got a little better.....


Oooooh I say....!! Do indulge me with some juicy stories please Fordy.... xx


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey you!!

I thought I would stop by and get to work on reading your log - am up to page 16!! So a long ways to go - but I'm very impressed, a little bit wary of posting my weights up now!!

Sorry to hear about your Grandad, my thoughts are with you! Hugs x


----------



## vlb

hope you got on ok at the docs today Zar


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Oooooh I say....!! Do indulge me with some juicy stories please Fordy.... xx


The card was unsigned..... lol 



WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey you!!
> 
> I thought I would stop by and get to work on reading your log - am up to page 16!! So a long ways to go - but I'm very impressed, a little bit wary of posting my weights up now!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your Grandad, my thoughts are with you! Hugs x


Cheers sweetie..... yeah.... told you there was a lot of sh!te to read through 

Ach post your weights up.... no-one knows what weights you're lifting when you're up on that stage :thumb: Many of the girls on here are stronger than me but I care not a bit..... (well, to be fair I've no shame anyway....  )



vlb said:


> hope you got on ok at the docs today Zar


Yeah..... apparently I am just a nuisance and its all self inflicted and if I must do sports what can I expect..... well, she never actually said that but she might as well of. Dour faced cow. Got her to refer me to a bio-mechanics specialist and a physio.... eventually. I dont think she liked that I well telling her what exactly was wrong with me..... (I been going private til now so I know...)

Was sorely tempted to point out to her that it may be self inflicted (partly at least... mainly due to riding accidents years back) but that my referrals and subsequent treatment will cost the NHS a HELL of a lot less than some morbidly obsese fcukwit who sits on their @rse all day eating cakes, smoking, popping out random kids and taking drugs.... (ie half of gracemount lol) who will in the end cost them millions in gastric bypass surgery, stop-smoking treatments, heart surgery, methodone and drug rehabilitation treatments and not to mention the same all over again for each of their illegitimate fcukwit brats......

If she starts her pish again I shall.

Anyway, that aside, not a bad day all in, though am utterly knackered now. managed to get in to do a.m. cardio before the fatties all arrived this morning so that was fine.... trained this afternoon (back and triceps..... fcuk me triceps are sore lol....) then went over to gracemount tonight for p.m. cardio as monday nights in the spazzy gym are horrific and you cant get space to breathe....


----------



## vlb

Zara-Leoni said:


> Was sorely tempted to point out to her that it may be self inflicted (partly at least... mainly due to riding accidents years back) but that my referrals and subsequent treatment will cost the NHS a HELL of a lot less than some morbidly obsese fcukwit who sits on their @rse all day eating cakes, smoking, popping out random kids and taking drugs.... (ie half of gracemount lol) who will in the end cost them millions in gastric bypass surgery, stop-smoking treatments, heart surgery, methodone and drug rehabilitation treatments and not to mention the same all over again for each of their illegitimate fcukwit brats......
> 
> If she starts her pish again I shall.
> 
> Anyway, that aside, not a bad day all in, though am utterly knackered now. managed to get in to do a.m. cardio before the fatties all arrived this morning so that was fine.... trained this afternoon (back and triceps..... fcuk me triceps are sore lol....) then went over to gracemount tonight for p.m. cardio as monday nights in the spazzy gym are horrific and you cant get space to breathe....


haha so true.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Zara-Leoni said:


> The card was unsigned..... lol


I think it was Zeus or your stalker. Oh wait they're the same guy:thumbup1:


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> The card was unsigned..... lol


Hmmmmmm, interesting!!

.... Out comes the A1 sized flip chart so I can list the possible admirers.....!!


----------



## Guest

MaKaVeLi said:


> I think it was Zeus or your stalker. Oh wait they're the same guy:thumbup1:


Common now.....I can't afford postage to Scotland:laugh:

(did you like the flowers Zar??) :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

LMFAOOOOOOOOO @ fatties in the spazzie gym! You political correctness almost surpasses mine:thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Hmmmmmm, interesting!!
> 
> .... Out comes the A1 sized flip chart so I can list the possible admirers.....!!


I think a little pocket notebook or a post-it notepad would suffice 



zeus87529 said:


> Common now.....I can't afford postage to Scotland:laugh:
> 
> (did you like the flowers Zar??) :lol:


hahaha..... ah good.... least it was someone normal and not one of the two-headed trolls I normally get pursuing me.... :lol:



ElfinTan said:


> LMFAOOOOOOOOO @ fatties in the spazzie gym! You political correctness almost surpasses mine:thumb:


Bollox did I write that....?

..........oh fcuk I did eh.............? :whistling: :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

How strict is your training just now...? Very?

I mean, as pre-discussed, we're gonna be down a week on sat to Perth cause Johnny is gonna train with Chris Vergo and G Dubya.... How do you fancy a wee sesh there too?

Or is your regime too strict for change just now?? xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> How strict is your training just now...? Very?
> 
> I mean, as pre-discussed, we're gonna be down a week on sat to Perth cause Johnny is gonna train with Chris Vergo and G Dubya.... How do you fancy a wee sesh there too?
> 
> Or is your regime too strict for change just now?? xx


What time on Saturday? Any idea yet?

Ohhh.... hang on..... Perth.... which gym....? :whistling:


----------



## leafman

Was sorely tempted to point out to her that it may be self inflicted (partly at least... mainly due to riding accidents years back) but that my referrals and subsequent treatment will cost the NHS a HELL of a lot less than some morbidly obsese fcukwit who sits on their @rse all day eating cakes, smoking, popping out random kids and taking drugs.... (ie half of gracemount lol) who will in the end cost them millions in gastric bypass surgery, stop-smoking treatments, heart surgery, methodone and drug rehabilitation treatments and not to mention the same all over again for each of their illegitimate fcukwit brats......

If she starts her pish again I shall.

Hahahahaha quality :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I think spring is on its way 

This cheers me up no end - means I can actually be @rsed doing stuff cos its not dark 24/7 

Still kinda light tonight at quarter-to-six.... this is near where I live at 5.45pm... cant see really but the hills were covered in cloud and very moody looking... pictures never look as good as the real thing but anyway... The sky looked pretty! Made me think of summer!


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> What time on Saturday? Any idea yet?
> 
> Ohhh.... hang on..... Perth.... which gym....? :whistling:


Ahem, y'know......!

Never trained there. Been in it but nay to train.

It's gonna be not this sat but the following, prob late lunchish. If its too much hassle then its cool. Prob the wrong time to be fcukin aboot gyms anyhoo. But we'll be there if you can make it through....

Think we're gonna go for ze cheatus grubus after.... xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Ahem, y'know......!
> 
> Never trained there. Been in it but nay to train.
> 
> It's gonna be not this sat but the following, prob late lunchish. If its too much hassle then its cool. Prob the wrong time to be fcukin aboot gyms anyhoo. But we'll be there if you can make it through....
> 
> Think we're gonna go for ze cheatus grubus after.... xx


Well one gym I think would spontaneously combust, the water would turn to blood, and all the members' skin would melt off their faces if I even went within a hundred yards of it..... 

Banantynes is ok... Ruben is still p-t there I gather... but thats not where you are talking about is it...?


----------



## jw007

Bollox

Thats my input for the day..

Training advice???

Up the cardio...

xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Bollox
> 
> Thats my input for the day..
> 
> Training advice???
> 
> *Up the cardio...*
> 
> xx


Try'na say I'm fat? huh? huh.....? :lol:

Well.... gotta make up for taking last night off I guess so fair enough


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> *Try'na say I'm fat? huh? huh*.....? :lol:
> 
> Well.... gotta make up for taking last night off I guess so fair enough


udate pics and will give you my expert opinion:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> udate pics and will give you my expert opinion:thumbup1:


.....Sunday is progress pic day :cool2:


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> .....Sunday is progress pic day :cool2:


Time??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Time??? :lol: :lol:


Evening  :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Hey Little Lioness...where are you hiding?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Hey Little Lioness...where are you hiding?


Shattered sweetie.... had loads of work to do, not been getting enough sleep partly as a result and been using eph to get me through cardio etc....

Should catch up on rest this weekend I hope and got cheat meal tomorrow night :thumb: :thumb : so ought to feel a bit better. I am reliably informed that a chicken chow mein will solve all my problems in life..... 

Still soldiering on though.... sticking at it, its a patient persons sport this hey?  xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Certainly is Sweetie! Seems to be a week for hitting a wall of some kind. Been ready to eat my foot this week and today got usually annoyed about something trivial. Luckily I recognised that it wasn't a normal thought process for me so just retreated into a shell and steamed there for a while! Keep plodding!!!! :thumbup1: I believe icecream is a majik cure all!


----------



## JohnnyR

Zara-Leoni said:


> Shattered sweetie.... had loads of work to do, not been getting enough sleep partly as a result and been using eph to get me through cardio etc....
> 
> Should catch up on rest this weekend I hope and got cheat meal tomorrow night :thumb: :thumb : so ought to feel a bit better. I am reliably informed that a chicken chow mein will solve all my problems in life.....
> 
> Still soldiering on though.... sticking at it, its a patient persons sport this hey?  xx


I know how you feel Little Lion. I had not used ephedrine for 18 months and I am struggling to sleep just now.

I have also heard that pizza can solve a lot of problems at this stage in life as well.

Keep soldiering honey and we will hopefully catch up with you soon. I think we will all deserve another night out in Edinburgh in June! x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Certainly is Sweetie! Seems to be a week for hitting a wall of some kind. Been ready to eat my foot this week and today got usually annoyed about something trivial. Luckily I recognised that it wasn't a normal thought process for me so just retreated into a shell and steamed there for a while! Keep plodding!!!! :thumbup1: I believe icecream is a majik cure all!


Yeah.... I've spat the dummy a fair bit this week too... road rage etc. And same.... thinking about food now, always thinking must be time for next meal and its not.

Wish I could recognise the thought process... I just lose the heid and get myself in trouble lol.... keep having to remind myself that theres no protein shakes and cardio equipment in the police cells.... :whistling: :lol:

Its creme eggs for me.... same last time. I think its cos we diet at easter and they are fecking everywhere.....


----------



## ElfinTan

Nice and simple piece of toast with butter!...Right lets stop right here lol!

Chicken and rice MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

JohnnyR said:


> I know how you feel Little Lion. I had not used ephedrine for 18 months and I am struggling to sleep just now.
> 
> I have also heard that pizza can solve a lot of problems at this stage in life as well.
> 
> Keep soldiering honey and we will hopefully catch up with you soon. I think we will all deserve another night out in Edinburgh in June! x


Yeah - its a killer.... I not touched it since we last competed either! And exact same.... great for doing cardio but then giving it :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: trying to sleep at 2am....

Pizza huh? That sounds better than chicken chow mein...... (anythings better than chicken-anything jst now!)

Aye - Defo on for June..... George St, show off months and months of hard work in the biggest poser-parade in Scotland  

(as I recall.... last time I went out in George St straight after coming off stage it was an erm.... "memorable" night....... :whistling: :whistling:  )


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Nice and simple piece of toast with butter!...Right lets stop right here lol!
> 
> Chicken and rice MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!


lol... one of my clients was boaking watching me eat plain chicken and rice today  

(mind you - she was a fat lass so prob pretty alien to her lol!)

I actually want square sausage on a roll and butter, with brown sauce. Robert mentioned it yesterday and it sounds great. Might have that actually.... followed by creme eggs.... :thumb:


----------



## W33BAM

You gots plans for your chow mein/pizza or staying in? xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> You gots plans for your chow mein/pizza or staying in? xx


Dinnae ken.... been invited to a mates but they'll only want to feed me massive amounts of wine and funny powders.... :whistling:

Prob best of doing a bridget jones and staying in all by myself with a dvd or two lol. Not least because I have to do cardio then train legs on Sunday.... besides, its sortuv taking the p1ss outta the whole "cheat meal" thing.... not sure thats really the idea  :lol: :whistling:


----------



## evad

I can't really add anything that would help but i popped in and had a perusal anyway

i also didnt mention some of the great food ive been eating of late


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> I can't really add anything that would help but i popped in and had a perusal anyway
> 
> i also didnt mention some of the great food ive been eating of late


Just as well! 

Thanks for the popping in and for the perusal though


----------



## Guest

Insomnia again tonight Zar??


----------



## Beklet

zeus87529 said:


> Insomnia again tonight Zar??


Lol I'm just trying to sober up......time for bed :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> Insomnia again tonight Zar??


.....and every other night lol 



Beklet said:


> Lol I'm just trying to sober up......time for bed :laugh:


hehehe..... good night? :wink:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> .....and every other night lol
> 
> hehehe..... good night? :wink:


Good fun......but no totty - was an entertaining fight though - not seen a fight in there for over 10 years, but someone let a chav in - chavs and drunk psychobillies don't mix, apparently :laugh:

At least I got my cardio in, dancing...my back bloody hurts now!!!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Insomnia is an absolute twunt, I find a cloth soaked in chloroform does the trick. Nice new avi


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Good fun......but no totty - was an entertaining fight though - not seen a fight in there for over 10 years, but someone let a chav in - chavs and drunk psychobillies don't mix, apparently :laugh:
> 
> At least I got my cardio in, dancing...my back bloody hurts now!!!!


lmao.... can't beat a bit of chav-bashing 

No totty is a bit of a letdown though!!!



MaKaVeLi said:


> Insomnia is an absolute twunt, I find a cloth soaked in chloroform does the trick. Nice new avi


.....might try that tonight.... 

Avvy is a year old.... skinny arms etc lol. Got bored looking at my own @rse :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Avvy is a year old.... skinny arms etc lol. *Got bored looking at my own @rse* :laugh:


I actually quite liked it


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> I actually quite liked it


Well it'll be makig a reappearance tomorrow night when I have my new progress pics :lol:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well it'll be makig a reappearance tomorrow night when I have my new progress pics :lol:


I am patiently awaiting:bounce:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well it'll be makig a reappearance tomorrow night when I have my new progress pics :lol:


Lol I bet every male member feels like a kid waiting for x-mas day!! :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Be careful what you wish for.... I still feel like a proper fat bastard


----------



## ElfinTan

How were the Creme Eggs? :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> How were the Creme Eggs? :whistling:


You know what chick? I bought three and still have two....

Bought 3 creme eggs, and a packet of those thorntons mini chocolate cakes.

First I had a baked potato... (scooped out most of the white inside bit and threw it away) and had cheese and tuna. Ate about a quarter of it and gave up. (stomach only used to small meals of about 150gms lol).

Ate one creme egg and two mini choc cakes, and I now have the boak and cannot face any more. Am seriously yakking... the 2nd little cake was a principle thing... I knew I didnt want it but I was determined.... now I am here feeling like am gonna barf. I wish dogs could have chocolate as am gonna have to bin the rest (too much temptation to have em lying around midweek lol). I seriously have the yak and cannot stomach the thought of them. Dunno whats wrong with me?? :confused1:


----------



## Beklet

Ha ha I usually go and see mates - went to theirs to watch films, after picking them up from the hospital, and I'd bought one of those little tubs of choc chip cookies from Sainsbury's - they fed me Coke and fried chicken, and I shared the cookies - the bonus with taking them round my mates is I can leave what's left there, so I'm not tempted to finish them off for breakfast tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I have to make a trip to the wheelie bin before bed lol 

Scooby Woofus McDufus the Fat-Chops Doglet is usually a good disposal system for such things, but as pooches cant have choccies.... actually wish I got crisps now instead... dammit. And another week to wait now.... :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Right well, here goes nothing.

Tonights progress pics. Personally I dont see much of a change, and christ only knows what possessed me to wear big fecking pants as I never do, seemed like a good idea at the time but hides too much and I like to see the brutal truth. Am gonna be on stage in a thong so might as well see whats really going on.

Am currently 10 weeks out from 1st show.

I'll just stick all of them up. I don't like them, not happy with them at all. Be going onto T3/T4 in the next week or two, the fat should start shifting properly then. Actually sorely tempted to get on the bloody stuff now... Cant use clen this year as my hands need to be steady for work. Anyway, I'll stop rabbiting, here they are. I'm off to hang my head in shame....



















Abs actually look better than this.... seem to be shoving my stomach out here


----------



## warmy18

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'm off to hang my head in shame....


Chin up, not bad at all. Got some good muscle size. 10 weeks will be plenty of time.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Is it just me or can't anyone else see the pics?


----------



## Guest

X2 .... Cant see anything:confused1::sad:


----------



## Beklet

Stop whinging woman!! :laugh:

Firstly, there's a fair difference from the last set, and you definitely have more size on your shoulders (cow.... :lol: )

You do look like you want to kill someone though....


----------



## MissBC

Babe you look awesome!! i can def see a difference!!

Im having one of those weekends too, all i see in the mirror is a fatty boom boom but we have 10 weeks and alot can be acheived in that time!! You mind plays some nasty tricks on you and when we see ourselves every day we never see the changes!!

xxx


----------



## Beklet

And too late - I saw them all!!! :tongue:

Edit - OK I'm confused - first there were no pics, then 5 or 6, then one, and now none - WTF is my PC playing at???


----------



## MissBC

Beklet said:


> And too late - I saw them all!!! :tongue:


MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE TOO


----------



## ElfinTan

It's hard to tell how much you've changed without the last set of pics. It does look like your 'getting smaller'. There is some decent muscle mass waiting to make a defined appearance so just keep chipping away. Patience is no important, the next couple of weeks should see some bigger changes.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> Is it just me or can't anyone else see the pics?





zeus87529 said:


> X2 .... Cant see anything:confused1::sad:





Beklet said:


> And too late - I saw them all!!! :tongue:
> 
> Edit - OK I'm confused - first there were no pics, then 5 or 6, then one, and now none - WTF is my PC playing at???


I had a fight with photobucket, we fell out, so I moved them to another site. They're back now lol.


----------



## hilly

looks like you are making good progress to me 

out of interest what dosage of t3/t4 will you be running?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Stop whinging woman!! :laugh:
> 
> Firstly, there's a fair difference from the last set, and you definitely have more size on your shoulders (cow.... :lol: )
> 
> You do look like you want to kill someone though....


Aye - wasn't overly amused with having to have them taken but I wont back out - every 2 weeks is my rule.

I think the big pants make my @rse look fcking huge which didn't help my mood either 



ElfinTan said:


> It's hard to tell how much you've changed without the last set of pics. It does look like your 'getting smaller'. There is some decent muscle mass waiting to make a defined appearance so just keep chipping away. Patience is no important, the next couple of weeks should see some bigger changes.


Clothes are kinda falling off me lol.... also my stomach is bloated at the mo.... was very flat 2-3 days ago. That'll pass.

I agree.... from next couple weeks onwards it will be more dramatic. As we discussed, this is just that sh1t time.....

Still, photos you're not happy with certainly motivate you to stick in with the cardio lol....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hilly2008 said:


> looks like you are making good progress to me
> 
> out of interest what dosage of t3/t4 will you be running?


50mgs T3 is as much as I'd use, however theres an argument that you should always use both as supplementing one and not the other will cause an imbalance. The T3:T4 ratio in human body is 1:4.22

Am also still thinking of using 2ius gh/day for the remainder of my prep, and ideally should use them with gh too.


----------



## Guest

coming along nicely Zar... I can tell more in these pictures how much muscle you have added. I agree with Elfin there is some nice muscle mass waiting to make a defined appearance:thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Can't wait to see what you bring to the stage, you're much bigger than the last time you competed.


----------



## bigacb

You look awesome zara :thumb: .


----------



## winger

You should be smiling in those pics cause you look great.


----------



## Chris1

My new favourite journal now 

You look amazing, nothing to worry about there. I have set myself 11 weeks to diet down alot. Going to use you as a bit of inspiration as I have never shifted the rest of my flab. 

Keep it up girl :thumb: :rockon:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> It's hard to tell how much you've changed without the last set of pics. It does look like your 'getting smaller'. There is some decent muscle mass waiting to make a defined appearance so just keep chipping away. Patience is no important, the next couple of weeks should see some bigger changes.


Heres a comparison Tan;

Can see have lost round my @rse a wee bit I suppose, and obv can't see there but have lost a lot around stomach area... the photos dont show it too well but can see abs much more clearly than usual now, plus my trousers are all too big for me now.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> coming along nicely Zar... I can tell more in these pictures how much muscle you have added. I agree with Elfin there is some nice muscle mass waiting to make a defined appearance:thumb:





MaKaVeLi said:


> Can't wait to see what you bring to the stage, you're much bigger than the last time you competed.





bigacb said:


> You look awesome zara :thumb: .





winger said:


> You should be smiling in those pics cause you look great.





windsor81 said:


> My new favourite journal now
> 
> You look amazing, nothing to worry about there. I have set myself 11 weeks to diet down alot. Going to use you as a bit of inspiration as I have never shifted the rest of my flab.
> 
> Keep it up girl


Thanks for the nice comments folks. I must admit am happy-ish with what I think will be underneath (though I'll always think "next year this or that will be better lol).... just a case of shifting whats on top


----------



## ElfinTan

You're leaning out from the top down....typical woman lol! Back looks leaner and rest is gettig smaller...so on track lol. What's the reasoning behind leavin the T3s& 4s until later on down the line? Plateau?


----------



## BabyYoYo

Hey Zara

Just popping by to say hi! You look like you're progressing fabulously! I really ought to get my pics up in my journal but needless to say I'm a wee bit scared! Hope your sleep sorts itself out!

Keep up the good work!

K x x x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> You're leaning out from the top down....typical woman lol! Back looks leaner and rest is gettig smaller...so on track lol. What's the reasoning behind leavin the T3s& 4s until later on down the line? Plateau?


Yeah sods law huh? :tongue: Bum is defo more kinda lifted and can see bit more shape to it now between top of legs and bottom of bum.

The T3/T4 thing is just that I've always been told not to use them for more than around 8 weeks at a time, so was going to wait til i was 8 weeks out from first show..... Hopefully seeing Mr Black on Thurs though so shall ask his advice on that score.



BabyYoYo said:


> Hey Zara
> 
> Just popping by to say hi! You look like you're progressing fabulously! I really ought to get my pics up in my journal but needless to say I'm a wee bit scared! Hope your sleep sorts itself out!
> 
> Keep up the good work!
> 
> K x x x


Cheers honey! Get your photos up missus - I bet they're fine!!!!

I notice there are posts missing from my journal...? Can't be bothered to try figure out why, ma wee brain is too tired lol.....


----------



## chrisj22

Looking good, Zara


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chrisj22 said:


> Looking good, Zara


Ta


----------



## BabyYoYo

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah sods law huh? :tongue: Bum is defo more kinda lifted and can see bit more shape to it now between top of legs and bottom of bum.
> 
> The T3/T4 thing is just that I've always been told not to use them for more than around 8 weeks at a time, so was going to wait til i was 8 weeks out from first show..... Hopefully seeing Mr Black on Thurs though so shall ask his advice on that score.
> 
> Cheers honey! Get your photos up missus - I bet they're fine!!!!
> 
> I notice there are posts missing from my journal...? Can't be bothered to try figure out why, ma wee brain is too tired lol.....


Hmmm missing posts... well thats enough to completely confuddle my lil brain too!

I'll get em up soon enough, the first 2 sets aint showing much difference, but that's cos I've been a slack mofo! But my partner's off to SA tonight for three months so I've got all that time to myself to indulge :confused1: in early morning cardio and oodles of chicken broccoli and rice!!! :bounce:

Next pictures WILL show a marked improvement!!!!

You're looking fabulous in your most recent ones honey, abs are coming out nicely and you can definitely tell the difference around your hips and bum! DAMN YOU!!!!!! :innocent:

xxxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Yeah - harsh as it sounds, and lovely as men may (or can) be..... sometimes having them far away when you are dieting is a blessing... means you dont have to be considerate of anyone else - nor have anyone tempting you to not get up for morning cardio  PLUS you dont have them stuffing their faces with man-sized portions of food that you cant eat in front of you! 

Mind you.... they have their uses for "extra" cardio.... :lol:

SA though hey.... lucky bugger! Wish it was me. Fingers crossed will get back there end of this year for a holiday :thumbup1:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah - harsh as it sounds, and lovely as men may (or can) be..... sometimes having them far away when you are dieting is a blessing... means you dont have to be considerate of anyone else - nor have anyone tempting you to not get up for morning cardio  PLUS you dont have them stuffing their faces with man-sized portions of food that you cant eat in front of you!
> 
> Mind you.... they have their uses for "extra" cardio.... :lol:
> 
> SA though hey.... lucky bugger! Wish it was me. Fingers crossed will get back there end of this year for a holiday :thumbup1:


Tell me about it!!! I thought I just had ZERO willpower!!! :innocent: Yes means I will have to do even more in the mornings to make up for that "extra" cardio! :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

BabyYoYo said:


> Tell me about it!!! I thought I just had ZERO willpower!!! :innocent: Yes means I will have to do even more in the mornings to make up for that "extra" cardio! :cursing:


Aye, that bits not so great....  lol.

Spare a thought.... am currently on that sodding treadmill for 1hr 45mins per day on top of training, no wonder my social life is shot to hell on diet lol :nono: :sneaky2: :thumbdown:

Not a hell of a lot to report jst now... weight is currently dropping a little bit each day.... good news :thumbup1: long may it continue 

Have ever so slightly reshuffled diet - swapped one protein shake for a solid meal as the hunger starts to kick in... so its now like this:

*1.* 1 scoop extreme protein

100mls eggnation & 100mls water

50gms oats

few raisins

*2.* 30gms wholegrain brown basmati rice

100gms boiled chicken

*3.* 30gms wholegrain brown basmati rice

100gms boiled chicken

*4.* (PWO) 1 scoop BSN syntha6

150mls eggnation & 150mls water

*5.* 30gms wholegrain brown basmati rice

100gms boiled chicken

*6.* 1 scoop extreme protein

100mls eggnation & 100mls water

Total carbs 70gms, protein 200gms.


----------



## Beklet

I'm impressed! I'd go mad without some veg!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> I'm impressed! I'd go mad without some veg!!!!


Yeah tbh I could have some, but I get plenty fibre from the oats and rice, and I find the solid meals challenging enough to chew through as it is... veg jst makes them bigger meals therefor takes longer and is more mentally challenging to eat lol. I take a good multivit though.... since not having veg etc.


----------



## BabyYoYo

Ooooh don't you miss having a good few greens? God I think I'd die without them!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Goose

Looks like its all coming together nicely Zara


----------



## Zara-Leoni

BabyYoYo said:


> Ooooh don't you miss having a good few greens? God I think I'd die without them!!!!
> 
> xxxxx


Nah not really tbh.... I tend to just switch off to food when I diet and not think about it anymore.... easier that way. 



Goose said:


> Looks like its all coming together nicely Zara


Ta buddy


----------



## BabyYoYo

Very true.... maybe I should try employing that tactic.... I love food wayyyyyy too much!!! Hahahaha! :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Hey Zara..

Hope you are well??

Sorry I haven't been past in a while.. currently busy with the wee fella (he is now 8 weeks old)

Making some good progress going by your pics there...

Keep up the good work and speak soon


----------



## babyshins

Been following your progress Zara... and its looking good.

Its great to see your plannng and determination.

Thumbs up


----------



## jw007

Yes I too have been following..... CLOSELY:sneaky2:


----------



## Goose

jw007 said:


> Yes I too have been following..... CLOSELY:sneaky2:


Careful you don't strain your eyes!


----------



## Beklet

jw007 said:


> Yes I too have been following..... CLOSELY:sneaky2:


Ah, but HOW closely???

There may have been others following even more closely than you.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

mick_the_brick said:


> Hey Zara..
> 
> Hope you are well??
> 
> Sorry I haven't been past in a while.. currently busy with the wee fella (he is now 8 weeks old)
> 
> Making some good progress going by your pics there...
> 
> Keep up the good work and speak soon


Aww bless... had any sleep yet? 

Cheers buddy - I'll get there lol!



babyshins said:


> Been following your progress Zara... and its looking good.
> 
> Its great to see your plannng and determination.
> 
> Thumbs up


Murky Buckets :thumb:

I am a meticulous wee soul..... *cough*OCD*cough*

Ah well OCD's not so bad, least it makes for an organised life, a good routine and a tidy house 



jw007 said:


> Yes I too have been following..... CLOSELY:sneaky2:


Wondered how that greasy nose-print got on the screen.... :tongue:



Goose said:


> Careful you don't strain your eyes!


....not sure its his eyes hes straining..... :lol:



Beklet said:


> Ah, but HOW closely???
> 
> There may have been others following even more closely than you.....


Whozat? Cannot imagine who that might be?? Journal stalkers?? PAH - Don't be ridiculous woman! Who would do such a thing...??? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## jw007

Beklet said:


> Ah, but HOW closely???
> 
> There may have been others following even more closely than you.....


Not poss, Im afraid..... Im constantly watching and checking profile visits:whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Not poss, Im afraid..... Im constantly watching and checking profile visits:whistling:


lmfao..... I do wish you'd get tel's pants out of your signature, I'm feeling a little traumatised


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> lmfao..... I do wish you'd get tel's pants out of your signature, I'm feeling a little traumatised


some fckin mod keeps mesing with it:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> some fckin mod keeps mesing with it:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Doncha just hate it when they do that.....  :lol:


----------



## Goose

Zara-Leoni said:


> ....not sure its his eyes hes straining..... :lol:


He says he's gone for a sunbed. I'm thinking otherwise! :whistling:


----------



## Robsta

jw007 said:


> some fckin mod keeps mesing with it:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


fcukers ain't they...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Robsta said:


> fcukers ain't they...


since you mention it......  :whistling:


----------



## jw007

Robsta said:


> fcukers ain't they...


LMFAO

I blamed TT 1st, but you were next on my hit list..

Abusive PM coming your way with post reporting and thread flagging and general MOD moaning:thumb:


----------



## Robsta

I actually innocent Joe mate......

I thought you was on about something else... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> I blamed TT 1st, but you were next on my hit list..
> 
> Abusive PM coming your way with post reporting and thread flagging and general MOD moaning:thumb:


*STOP!!!!*

*
*

*
YOU ARE TURNING INTO A BETA!!!*

*
*

*
:no::no::no:*

*
*

*
Up the dose immediately, look dismissively down your nose at smaller people in the gym, and put on your tightest t-shirt.... It is not too late!!*

*
*


----------



## Robsta

jw007 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> I blamed TT 1st, but you were next on my hit list..
> 
> Abusive PM coming your way with post reporting and thread flagging and general MOD moaning:thumb:


normal behaviour you mean then mate...


----------



## jw007

Robsta said:


> normal behaviour you mean then mate...


pretty much

Gotta be that Ginger fck then:lol: :lol: :lol:

disregard any pm you get lol


----------



## mick_the_brick

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aww bless... had any sleep yet?


Yep he's a good lad - like his Dad LOL...

Sleeps through till at least 5am.. so not bad at all

(could be alot worse)

Taking some getting used to again after 9 years though - we have a daughter who is 9.

Nee more now though.. going to the docs shortly to get sorted :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

mick_the_brick said:


> Yep he's a good lad - like his Dad LOL...
> 
> Sleeps through till at least 5am.. so not bad at all
> 
> (could be alot worse)
> 
> Taking some getting used to again after 9 years though - we have a daughter who is 9.
> 
> Nee more now though.. going to the docs shortly to get sorted :cursing:


You're not getting the snip? Jeeez thats a bit extreme if so???

I know ppl who have done that (male and female) and lived to regret it too... not that am saying you would, but, ya naa... bugger that!! :blink:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> I know ppl who have done that (male and female) and lived to regret it too... not that am saying you would, but, ya naa... bugger that!! :blink:


Nah, I had the snip - best thing I ever did!! :thumb:

Was even worth setting foot in the hospital, voluntarily...:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Nah, I had the snip - best thing I ever did!! :thumb:
> 
> Was even worth setting foot in the hospital, voluntarily...:laugh:


Na, couldn't. Someday I want babies.

After all - who am I to deprive the world of my genetics 

Wouldn't date a guy who'd had the snip neither.... be no point really.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Zara-Leoni said:


> You're not getting the snip? Jeeez thats a bit extreme if so???
> 
> I know ppl who have done that (male and female) and lived to regret it too... not that am saying you would, but, ya naa... bugger that!! :blink:


Eye will be getting it done.. I'll mail you about the circumstances.. lets just say the birth wasn't straight forward and the doc / nurses were worried about my wife and son during the birth - pleased to say though all is great now *touches wood* (It's not an option for my wife to get her tubes tied etc..)

So TBH we don't want to risk anymore wee ones LOL...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

mick_the_brick said:


> Eye will be getting it done.. I'll mail you about the circumstances.. lets just say the birth wasn't straight forward and the doc / nurses were worried about my wife and son during the birth - pleased to say though all is great now *touches wood* (It's not an option for my wife to get her tubes tied etc..)
> 
> So TBH we don't want to risk anymore wee ones LOL...


Ah well fairy nuff.... least they're both ok :thumbup1:


----------



## Goose

Congratualtions on the birth of your son! Many happy sleepless nights :thumb:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Goose said:


> Congratualtions on the birth of your son! Many happy sleepless nights :thumb:


Cheers Bro.. LOl Nah he ain't too bad.. just wakes to be fed and clean up poop etc.. like must men really :lol:

Sorry for the hijack Z :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Started T3/T4 now, fukitol.....

Was gonna wait another week and a half but nope.... need it now lol.

NOW, we shall start getting somewhere :cool2:

(And I wanna know who's poxy idea it was for me to become a nail technician so I cant take clen...... :nono: )


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Wouldn't date a guy who'd had the snip neither.... be no point really.


Ha ha I'd LOVE to find a sterile man....... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Started T3/T4 now, fukitol.....
> 
> Was gonna wait another week and a half but nope.... need it now lol.
> 
> NOW, we shall start getting somewhere :cool2:
> 
> (And I wanna know who's poxy idea it was for me to become a nail technician so I cant take clen...... :nono: )


Will you be taking T3/T4 at the same dosage throughout Zar??


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Ha ha I'd LOVE to find a sterile man....... :lol: :lol:


Well...... I'd say you're in the right place.....  :whistling: :lol:



zeus87529 said:


> Will you be taking T3/T4 at the same dosage throughout Zar??


Nah - will taper up and then back down at the end  T3:T4 ratio is 1:4.22 so I shall try mirror that roughly by trying to stick to 1:3 or 1:4....


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well...... I'd say you're in the right place.....  :whistling: :lol:


PMSL!!!!!

Permanently sterile would be better though.......


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Wouldn't date a guy who'd had the snip neither.... be no point really.


No snip for winger, cough, cough. :whistling:



Beklet said:


> Ha ha I'd LOVE to find a sterile man....... :lol: :lol:


Damn, just when I thought I was rounding 3rd base and bamm denied..lol


----------



## Robsta

wait till you've been fcuking around with those pre-hormones long enough dude, then you'll prolly fit right in.... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

^^^ lol  

Riiiighty ho...

So, went to see Mr Black and find out why am still such a chunky monkey 

Cardio is ok, and agreed with the starting now on T3/T4....

Diet got a couple of little tweaks to what I had changed it to at the weekend.

Basically, diet will stay the same as posted at the weekend:

1. 1 scoop extreme protein

100mls eggnation & 100mls water

50gms oats

few raisins

2. 30gms wholegrain brown basmati rice

100gms boiled chicken

3. 30gms wholegrain brown basmati rice

100gms boiled chicken

4. (PWO) 1 scoop Extreme Build & Recover

150mls eggnation & 150mls water

5. 30gms wholegrain brown basmati rice

100gms boiled chicken

6. 1 scoop extreme protein

100mls eggnation & 100mls water

Total carbs 70gms, protein 200gms.

However, every 3rd day, am to have no rice or other carbs, the only carbs will be the 50gms oats (will split half post am cardio and half PWO pm), so... carb cycling of a fashion I guess... days 1&2 70gms carbs, day 3 30gms carbs... and repeat. To do this initially for couple weeks then see where am at...

Also am to add in certain veggies - particularly on the low carb/no rice days. Said veggies are mushrooms, onions, red & green peppers and/or cucumber. Partly to give body something more to work on digesting and hopefully help boost metabolism 

Supplements now are:

Extreme Protein for most shakes

Extreme Build & Recover PWO (in place of BSN Syntha6)

Extreme Glutamine complex - 10 capsules before fasted morning cardio

Extreme Lean-R

Grenades (first thing AM pre-cardio)

BSN AxisHT

BSN NOXplode (pre-PM workout/cardio)

Udo's oil

"other" supps I initially posted in earlier posts, but after the storm-in-a-teacup that arose in another thread, I'm not planning to anymore.


----------



## ElfinTan

Courgettes Honey!!!!! Life saver. Enough to pad out a meal but full of nothing. I even grate them in my scrambled eggs! Or make a kind of ratatouille.

Will your 'low' carb days be non training days?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Courgettes Honey!!!!! Life saver. Enough to pad out a meal but full of nothing. I even grate them in my scrambled eggs! Or make a kind of ratatouille.
> 
> Will your 'low' carb days be non training days?


Well... not really, because the only non-training day I have is Saturday.... I do something every other day.... 4 day split on training, then the other 2 days I blast abs and glutes (these get done at the end of most training days too). I was actually thinking about this.... sat is day off training and cheat night.... was thinking if i did it the other 6 days that way and missed sat out of it if you know what I mean? Could do 2 normal carb days and train on them, then one low carb day with just abs/glutes.... will email this suggestion to dougie and see what he says. Have to do this for 2 weeks, along with a particular T3/T4 method, then go back and see him again. Plan is to give metabolism a right good boot up the @rse and shake it up 

I hate courgettes lol.... them and aubergines...... ewwww :thumbdown: haha.... I also have to avoid certain other veggies as they trigger my ibs..... broccoli being one.


----------



## defdaz

No veg and almost zero fruit zara-leoni... not good! Oh hang on just noticed where you say 'mushrooms, onions, peppers and / or cucumber' - phew! Though mushrooms aren't veg you know


----------



## Zara-Leoni

defdaz said:


> No veg and almost zero fruit zara-leoni... not good! Oh hang on just noticed where you say 'mushrooms, onions, peppers and / or cucumber' - phew! Though mushrooms aren't veg you know


Veg is not strictly necessary though it has been included for the time being, and fruit is also deliberately left out. The raisins will have to go nearer the shows.


----------



## ElfinTan

I love both of em....especially grilled!!!!!!!


----------



## leafman

Pictures are real good zar you look stunning. Good luck


----------



## winger

More bootie pics. :whistling:

You too Tan...lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Z- has the bootie.....mines more like carboot ffs x


----------



## rare6

hey zara was reading threw ur journal ur looking in gooooooooooooood shape keep up the work. will be following this how far out from show are you?


----------



## jw007

rare6 said:


> hey zara was reading threw ur journal ur looking in gooooooooooooood shape keep up the work. *will be following this* how far out from show are you?


stalker:whistling:


----------



## Goose

jw007 said:


> Yes I too have been following..... CLOSELY:sneaky2:


Super Stalker :whistling:


----------



## jw007

Goose said:


> Super Stalker :whistling:


If your gonna do it mate,FFS do it properly


----------



## rare6

haha no stalker just interested. or is that you tryna get my attention lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rare6 said:


> hey zara was reading threw ur journal ur looking in gooooooooooooood shape keep up the work. will be following this how far out from show are you?


9 weeks til our local show mate (SK Sports Classic), 10 to NABBA Scotland and 11 to UKBFF Scottish 



jw007 said:


> stalker:whistling:





Goose said:


> Super Stalker :whistling:





jw007 said:


> If your gonna do it mate,FFS do it properly


None of you stalk me properly.... that position is already filled by someone far more dedicated to the cause than you lot (though perhaps for slightly less endearing reasons)  :lol: :lol:

ps. Joe stop trying to peer in my bedroom window... the neighbours now getting counselling because his wife doesn't believe the incredible hulk lives in my garden :lol:



rare6 said:


> haha no stalker just interested. or is that you tryna get my attention lol


Who? JW and Goose? Yeah - they love attention them. Proper man-whores


----------



## rare6

ok not long then.. i will kep an eye out for them 2 lol how long you been training all in all zara?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rare6 said:


> ok not long then.. i will kep an eye out for them 2 lol how long you been training all in all zara?


Honestly....? Pffftt.... no idea tbh.

Training specifically with the goal of doing figure classes? 3 years. (first ones were 2 yrs ago).

Training as in lifting weights and training bb'ing style? On and off for approx 13-14 yrs maybe?

Inbetween times and before this, I did boxing, muay thai boxing and also qualified as a riding instructor and as well as teaching, competed in showjumping and dressage, and worked breaking young horses and schooling horses or re-schooling problem horses for a living, or worked with competition horses keeping them fit and preparing them for competitions etc. So I guess its fair to say have always trained in some fashion or another or been sporty.


----------



## midnight1973

Hi Zara

Just having a look through your pics leading up to the comp. You are looking great and still have 10 wks to go till show. You have plenty of time to bring yourself in a bit tighter and really thats all you need.

Make sure you wear a plain black bikini and black closed toe shoes

(4inch heel) for first round then your one piece costume for second round.Last year when i competed in that class one of the girls got it wrong and i felt sorry for her.

Good Luck Zara

Caroline.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

midnight1973 said:


> Hi Zara
> 
> Just having a look through your pics leading up to the comp. You are looking great and still have 10 wks to go till show. You have plenty of time to bring yourself in a bit tighter and really thats all you need.
> 
> Make sure you wear a plain black bikini and black closed toe shoes
> 
> (4inch heel) for first round then your one piece costume for second round.Last year when i competed in that class one of the girls got it wrong and i felt sorry for her.
> 
> Good Luck Zara
> 
> Caroline.


Hi, thanks Caroline but I'm doing NABBA Trained Figure in 10 weeks which is all thongs and hooker heels lol.

Need more than a bit tighter too..... we reckon still approx 16lbs to come off based on last time.

If I do the UKBFF after that it'll be U55kg so no shoes or one-pieces for me...


----------



## MissBC

midnight1973 said:


> Hi Zara
> 
> Just having a look through your pics leading up to the comp. You are looking great and still have 10 wks to go till show. You have plenty of time to bring yourself in a bit tighter and really thats all you need.
> 
> *Make sure you wear a plain black bikini and black closed toe shoes*
> 
> *(4inch heel) for first round then your one piece costume for second round*.Last year when i competed in that class one of the girls got it wrong and i felt sorry for her.
> 
> Good Luck Zara
> 
> Caroline.


she will only need that for her last show (UKBFF) you can wear clear platforms in nabba aswell as a thong and dont have to wear a one piece either!!


----------



## midnight1973

Hi

Sorry MissBC got confused and thought Zara was going for bodyfitness class.She looks amazing and has put on a lot of well earned muscle since last year .Im new to the forum and thought be nice to get to know you girls.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

No probs just confusion.... we are all on low/no carbs at the minute....:laugh:

Am guessing by the username we are the same age? 

I reckon will be too big for bodyfitness.... would prob prefer it tbh as I rather wear heels etc, but as it stands will prob have to do the U55kg physique class.


----------



## midnight1973

Ull do very well in both shows.Dieting is a real bummer all i wanted was creme eggs esp this time of year.

Keep your head up.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Haha I have a creme egg craving too..... serious fetish I would almost say 

Is cos we diet at poxy easter time and the fcukers are everywhere..... :crying: :sneaky2:


----------



## rare6

Zara-Leoni said:


> Honestly....? Pffftt.... no idea tbh.
> 
> Training specifically with the goal of doing figure classes? 3 years. (first ones were 2 yrs ago).
> 
> Training as in lifting weights and training bb'ing style? On and off for approx 13-14 yrs maybe?
> 
> Inbetween times and before this, I did boxing, muay thai boxing and also qualified as a riding instructor and as well as teaching, competed in showjumping and dressage, and worked breaking young horses and schooling horses or re-schooling problem horses for a living, or worked with competition horses keeping them fit and preparing them for competitions etc. So I guess its fair to say have always trained in some fashion or another or been sporty.


wow so you've done alot then need i ask more lol. boxing is great i done boxing and karatie got like 3 belts from black belt moved about and didnt end up going back. also didnt notice you had 3 shows going on thats impresive :thumb: i will one day to do a show my dad has competed a about 4 times i think he qualified for british but couldnt make the day last year. best place he got was 3rd so far dunno if hes gona do more he done it and stayed natty hes now 47 this year its insperation for me because its my dad kinda thing i was always interested in BB'ing tho i know hes weight off diet is like 17st hes bout 5'10


----------



## ElfinTan

1 bought 12 packets of crips today!!!!!!!!

I eat about 3 packets a year FFS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> 1 bought 12 packets of crips today!!!!!!!!
> 
> I eat about 3 packets a year FFS!!!!!!!!!!!!


ooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....

funny you should say, but I very, very rarely eat them too, and I wished I got them last cheat meal. Think I may have to tomorrow night. Hmmm... quavers maybe.....?

Actually tbh.... I dont eat chocolate normally either.... right up til diet time and cheat meals and then, well, you know..... :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Well....at least about 5 years worth to keep me going lol!


----------



## Robsta

crisps, there's only 2 crisps worht eating...

Pickled Onion Monster Munch

Worcester Sauce French Fries....

(maybe spicy tomato space invaders as well)

not that I steal my kids crisps or anything ever, much or anything....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Robsta said:


> crisps, there's only 2 crisps worht eating...
> 
> *Pickled Onion Monster Munch*
> 
> Worcester Sauce French Fries....
> 
> (maybe spicy tomato space invaders as well)
> 
> not that I steal my kids crisps or anything ever, much or anything....


Awwwww now *why* did you have to go and say that......?

You know what am eating tomorrow night now hey...? :tongue: :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

Robsta said:


> crisps, there's only 2 crisps worht eating...
> 
> Pickled Onion Monster Munch
> 
> Worcester Sauce French Fries....
> 
> (maybe spicy tomato space invaders as well)
> 
> not that I steal my kids crisps or anything ever, much or anything....


Worcester Sauce French Fries are the best - only thing comparable is Worcester Sauce or Prawn Cocktail Seabrooks :thumb:


----------



## winger

I feel left out, I have not tried any of that stuff, oh wait, I am on low carb too. Strike that last statement.


----------



## MissBC

winger said:


> I feel left out, I have not tried any of that stuff, oh wait, I am on low carb too. Strike that last statement.


I havent had them either  sniff sniff

Pretty much as soon as i got to london to even have the CHANCE to eat these i began a semi diet so they were off the menu but alas in 10 weeks THEY ARE MINE!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> *Worcester Sauce French Fries* are the best - only thing comparable is Worcester Sauce or Prawn Cocktail Seabrooks :thumb:


Must be a Bedford thing.... I've never had or seen them lol!

(You do realise I think I'm missing out on something now though, and shall be scouring Sainsburys for them later tonight..... :tongue: )

And what in hell are Seabrooks???



winger said:


> I feel left out, I have not tried any of that stuff, oh wait, I am on low carb too. Strike that last statement.


Care package required for Winger  You got creme eggs there???



MissBC said:


> I havent had them either  sniff sniff
> 
> Pretty much as soon as i got to london to even have the CHANCE to eat these i began a semi diet so they were off the menu but alas in 10 weeks THEY ARE MINE!!!!


Oh dinnae.... more than 10 weeks for me... at least 11... then hopefully another 2 after that if I qualify.....

Last time I went straight out into town on the p1ss right after my last show (and I mean... off stage, hotpants and heels on, straight out into town - tan still on and everything hahaha..)... sure you can imagine the effects of alcohol that day since I didn't stop to eat - apart from one of Dougie Blacks' mums ham salad rolls (which as I recall was about the best thing I have eaten in my life  ) and a creme egg from the garage :tongue:

The next day.... remarkably un-hungover under the circumstances (though what a flipping night.... dramas, scandals, 5 police cars on the lawn... fobbing them of them off while batting my eyelids and wearing nothing but hooker shoes and a hand-towel which an 8 stone rotty kept trying to pull off me....  :whistling: anyhoo I digress..... :lol: ) I was in McDonalds twice by teatime and had devoured enough chocolate to feed a small country. Theres nothing quite like the feeling that its all over, and you can eat what you please and it genuinely doesn't matter one little bit :thumb:


----------



## leafman

Seabrooks is the maker of the crisps hes on about. There quite nice actually but prefer flamin hot monster munch lol.


----------



## Beklet

Seabrooks are a Northern thing - can get them here but only in boring flavours - but you can order mixed boxes online :thumb:

When I go up to Whitby, I clear the local newsagent out of them :laugh:

Worcester Sauce French Fries have been around for ever - I remember eating them as a kid and they were in a packet with a clear bit, like they all used to be...they sort of disappeared in the late 80s and came back a couple of times as a limited edition thing.....what I used to LOVE though, were Fish n Chips...Mmmmmmmm:tongue:


----------



## leafman

I love whitby aint been in ages roll on summer lol sorry zar


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hmmppf.... too much talk of crips.... been thinking about picked onion monster munch all day...

am grounded too - car went for MOT and have to wait for my mate to finish work to take me to pick it up, so am grounded in the house, going stir crazy, thinking about cheat food.... buggers! 

Looking on the bright side... least Scotland are currently beating Italy at the rugby :thumb:


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> Worcester Sauce French Fries have been around for ever


Are these them?


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> Are these them?


 :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Are these them?


Awwww dammit Winger - quit it man!! :lol:

Just as well I am far to strong for all of you lot....

YOU CANNOT BREAK ME. I CAN RESIST YOUR TORTURE! :lol: :lol:


----------



## winger

LOL


----------



## Guest

Keep your eye on the prize....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hahahaha Zeus.... all too familiar these days


----------



## Chris1

I havn't had a crisp or biscuit all shift. If I can do it you can Zara 

I have to say though, I think it was easier quitting smoking!!


----------



## winger

windsor81 said:


> I think it was easier quitting smoking!!


Poll?


----------



## Chris1

Is it easier to quit smoking or crisps lol

I would if i could stand the flaming!


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Is it easier to quit smoking or crisps lol
> 
> I would if i could stand the flaming!


Smoking.....much easier! Just went cold turkey :thumb:

(Not that I don't still have the odd one or two when absolutely ratted lol but that's better than the 30 a day habit I had 15 years ago  )

I love crisps.........damn!!!


----------



## dmcc

Sorry, the best crisps in the world are Tayto cheese & onion.


----------



## ElfinTan

Care package!!!!! We used to call them Bosnia Bags....couldn't go and see my mum and leave without one!!!!!! Now she's moved to Spain and it's just not the same.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Care package!!!!! We used to call them Bosnia Bags....couldn't go and see my mum and leave without one!!!!!! Now she's moved to Spain and it's just not the same.


haha....

Cheat meal is going spectacularly well.... currently on a major sugar high and getting a lot of housework etc done


----------



## dmcc

Can you do mine too?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Can you do mine too?


Yup.

Way I feel right now, could prob run from Scotland to your house too


----------



## dmcc

On your marks...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> On your marks...


Dont tempt me pmsl - am sweating my tush off here (T3, Lean-R's and decided today to see if I can take a small amount of clen without getting shakes since am not working today. All on top of major housework in an overheated house  ) - changed bed, done a load of washing, hoovered, dusted, cleaned bathroom, washed and changed all dogs bed and his duvet cover etc, kitchen cleaned... now looking for stuff to do 

If I had paint I'd start on my bedroom.... its a sickly pink colour done by the previous occupant....


----------



## chrisj22

Good luck sleeping tonight...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chrisj22 said:


> Good luck sleeping tonight...


Got that sussed already.... Glass of red wine and Nytol :thumb:


----------



## Robsta

Don't think Zoe will be impressed mate....


----------



## dmcc

Surely his conversation isn't that boring? :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Robsta said:


> Don't think Zoe will be impressed mate....





dmcc said:


> Surely his conversation isn't that boring? :lol:


Ahhh... yous two are cunny funts hey? :tongue:

Rob you can't talk mate.... I know for a fact you've said before that Nytol helps you get to sleep.....  :001_tt2:

GUIY


----------



## TaintedSoul

Zara-Leoni said:


> Dont tempt me pmsl - am sweating my tush off here (T3, Lean-R's and decided today to see if I can take a small amount of clen without getting shakes since am not working today. All on top of major housework in an overheated house  ) - changed bed, done a load of washing, hoovered, dusted, cleaned bathroom, washed and changed all dogs bed and his duvet cover etc, kitchen cleaned... now looking for stuff to do
> 
> If I had paint I'd start on my bedroom.... its a sickly pink colour done by the previous occupant....


Pull into my place there endless thing you can clean up, wash, polish, heck I'll even let you redo the garden and plant some flowers.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<< look there....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TaintedSoul said:


> Pull into my place there endless thing you can clean up, wash, polish, heck I'll even let you redo the garden and plant some flowers.
> 
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<< look there....


Ahhh you're too late... the sugar rush has worn off and heading for the big crash.... aided by 2 glasses of red wine and soon to be, some nytol *sleeping tablets* (funny fcukers.... lol).

And you can stick yer pickled onion monster munch avatar up your rooinek @rse saffa boy..... me no love you any more.... :lol: 

EDIT: just gave you a brown star lol.... I know its meant to be a good thing but it looks like punishment to me


----------



## Biscuits

Hi Zara,

Enjoying reading the journal, can I just ask you a quick question about the morning of the show ? I understand how the guy's do it with eating lots of sugary carbs etc from like 6am etc but how do women approach it ? As I'm doing a toned figure show am I looking for the same kind of affects as the guys with the pre show breakie???

Thanks Hun


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Biscuits said:


> Hi Zara,
> 
> Enjoying reading the journal, can I just ask you a quick question about the morning of the show ? I understand how the guy's do it with eating lots of sugary carbs etc from like 6am etc but how do women approach it ? As I'm doing a toned figure show am I looking for the same kind of affects as the guys with the pre show breakie???
> 
> Thanks Hun


Hey

Thats a hard question to answer as everyones different with what works for them and a lot of its trial and error. I didnt really get it right last time tbh - not on my first show anyway.

For toned figure its less of an issue - you defo dont need to worry about manipulating salt etc as you wont be lean enough for it to be a factor.

Have you looked into your water in the last week. What most people do is up their water over the course of the week til its very high the day before (for a girl usually around 8 litres) then go to bed and on the day of the show jst have 500mls which you sip on over the morning.

As for the carbs... many carb uo for 2-3 days. I personally am far too small for that and 24 hours is plenty for me. I did 36 hours before and think it was too much. Some people use sugary carbs, some keep it clean like oats etc.... as I say with toned figure the effect wont be quite as noticable as the girls aren't quite as lean. On the day of the show itself, I'm likely to just have something very light like ricecakes. Sainsburys do ricecakes with a thin organic dark chocolate coating on in their "free from" section which are very useful for the job :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hey
> 
> Thats a hard question to answer as everyones different with what works for them and a lot of its trial and error. I didnt really get it right last time tbh - not on my first show anyway.
> 
> For toned figure its less of an issue - you defo dont need to worry about manipulating salt etc as you wont be lean enough for it to be a factor.
> 
> Have you looked into your water in the last week. What most people do is up their water over the course of the week til its very high the day before (for a girl usually around 8 litres) then go to bed and on the day of the show jst have 500mls which you sip on over the morning.
> 
> As for the carbs... many carb uo for 2-3 days. I personally am far too small for that and 24 hours is plenty for me. I did 36 hours before and think it was too much. Some people use sugary carbs, some keep it clean like oats etc.... as I say with toned figure the effect wont be quite as noticable as the girls aren't quite as lean. On the day of the show itself, I'm likely to just have something very light like ricecakes. *Sainsburys do ricecakes with a thin organic dark chocolate coating on in their "free from" section *which are very useful for the job :thumbup1:


reeeeeeeeeeeeeally,i am off to sainsburys.........:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> reeeeeeeeeeeeeally,i am off to sainsburys.........:laugh:


haha.... they're fab :thumb:


----------



## leafman

housework in an overheated house  ) - changed bed, done a load of washing, hoovered, dusted, cleaned bathroom, washed and changed all dogs bed and his duvet cover etc, kitchen cleaned... now looking for stuff to do 

wish you were livin with me lol  You dont want a man do you but a skinny one at that :lol: (for now  ) 

Oh and lookin good lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> wish you were livin with me lol  You dont want a man do you but a skinny one at that :lol: (for now  )
> 
> Oh and lookin good lol


Haha.... no vacancy there I'm afraid lol....


----------



## leafman

Hahahaha


----------



## Biscuits

Thanks for that info Zara, I hadn't thought about the water thing and chocolate coated rice cakes sound like a good idea. Like you say, it must be a bit of a trial and error thing on your first show and everyone reacts differently, but hey thanks a lot for your advice.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

This afternoon I did the most appropriate thing for my mood today.

Went to gym, nobody else there. Bonus.

Put newly downloaded cd into machine (FFDP - Way of the fist... loving this actually, the one good point of the day), turned it up full (which with this sound system means you can't even shout over it and the windows shake), and trained legs and did cardio by myself, with a face like thunder, lots of cursing, and nobody around to moan about it.

Legs'll hurt tomorrow, but thats the idea hey.

Came home, trying to maintain an air of civility for the sake of other people lol, and had managed to chill out a little and regain some part of my sense of humour, then looked out upstairs window and saw three skanky brats doing something to my car....

Tore downstairs at about 300mph... through hall, booted front door open, shot across garden and vaulted over the fence but they fcuked off up the street when the door opened and I shouted at them. There was a woman with them who shouted back "they were just drawing funny faces in the condensation" but she took off too when I shouted back "they can just keep their fcuking hands off my motor or I'll be doing funny things to your face ya daft cow" No damage done to it thankfully. Brats.

So... sense of humour is now departed once more, and I think I shall not post anymore, as I am not great company today lol.


----------



## leafman

would a lol be pushing it


----------



## Geo

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hey
> 
> Thats a hard question to answer as everyones different with what works for them and a lot of its trial and error. I didnt really get it right last time tbh - not on my first show anyway.
> 
> For toned figure its less of an issue - you defo dont need to worry about manipulating salt etc as you wont be lean enough for it to be a factor.
> 
> Have you looked into your water in the last week. What most people do is up their water over the course of the week til its very high the day before (for a girl usually around 8 litres) then go to bed and on the day of the show jst have 500mls which you sip on over the morning.
> 
> As for the carbs... many carb uo for 2-3 days. I personally am far too small for that and 24 hours is plenty for me. I did 36 hours before and think it was too much. Some people use sugary carbs, some keep it clean like oats etc.... as I say with toned figure the effect wont be quite as noticable as the girls aren't quite as lean. On the day of the show itself, I'm likely to just have something very light like ricecakes. *Sainsburys do ricecakes with a thin organic dark chocolate coating on in their *"free from" section which are very useful for the job :thumbup1:


Geo jumps in car and heads out to buy some PRINGLES, salt and vinegar flavour, 

Hows the diet coming along anyway way sweeti??

x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Geo said:


> Geo jumps in car and heads out to buy some PRINGLES, salt and vinegar flavour,
> 
> Hows the diet coming along anyway way sweeti??
> 
> x


Crack on - Salt & Vinegar flavour are bogging you're welcome to them lol.

Diets fine... can cope with that no problem. Its just people that I have no time for today lol.

I think I need to take less eph. It makes me a badtempered bastard lol.


----------



## Geo

Zara-Leoni said:


> Crack on - Salt & Vinegar flavour are bogging you're welcome to them lol.
> 
> Diets fine... can cope with that no problem. Its just people that I have no time for today lol.
> 
> I think I need to take less eph. It makes me a badtempered bastard lol.


Easy Tiger.....

Bad day then??

Its one thing iv never used TBH is Eph, i seem to get away with just using Clen, but as your a Nail Tech that wont do for you eh. lol

the months seem to be flying un just now, well for us non dieters that is.

x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Geo said:


> Easy Tiger.....
> 
> Bad day then??
> 
> Its one thing iv never used TBH is Eph, i seem to get away with just using Clen, but as your a Nail Tech that wont do for you eh. lol
> 
> the months seem to be flying un just now, well for us non dieters that is.
> 
> x


Flying in for me too tbh... can't believe been dieting 8 weeks already!

Eph dnt agree with me... I'm mostly ok but the smallest things trigger me... much more short-tempered than usual, and once am off on one thats me for most of the day. Also, things that I've been tolerating or putting up with tend not to be tolerated anymore.

Fukitol, who cares. Nobody else matters anyway lol....


----------



## winger

I care. Zara you are the best.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> I care. Zara you are the best.


Aww thank you honey.

Calming down a bit lol... sleeping tablets kicking in is prob why...

Think its fair to say I take too many stimulants.... :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> I care. Zara you are the best.


^^^^^he says that to all the ladies! :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> ^^^^^he says that to all the ladies! :whistling:


True, but its nice to hear occasionally


----------



## Andypandy999

Been trying to read through this thread to get a heads up on what the crack is...But all i can say is i have much respect for the work put in.....

Andy


----------



## Chris1

Ah Winger, you old smoothie you 

I have no patience with anyone when I am not on stimulants so i completely understand where you're coming from.

We all think you're just tops  :wub:


----------



## MXD

woah can't believe is missed this.. gonna go back and read lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Andypandy999 said:


> Been trying to read through this thread to get a heads up on what the crack is...But all i can say is i have much respect for the work put in.....
> 
> Andy





MXD said:


> woah can't believe is missed this.. gonna go back and read lol


Good luck to you both.... 59 pages of drivel and me whinging about stuff... (much of it random and nothing to do with training  ). I think theres prob a snippet of relevant info about once every 5 pages :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> Ah Winger, you old smoothie you
> 
> I have no patience with anyone when I am not on stimulants so i completely understand where you're coming from.
> 
> We all think you're just tops  :wub:


He he thanks Chris...

Lowered the dose today so should be ok...... (ssshhhhh...... don't tell JW though, he'll disown me.....  :whistling

Is ok though cos upped the dose of everything else bar the eph so that makes up for it :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> True, but its nice to hear occasionally


 Hey Sweetie....a beggar like me can't be choosey:cool:


----------



## Goose

Zara-Leoni said:


> Who? JW and Goose? Yeah - they love attention them. Proper man-whores


:laugh: :lol:


----------



## Goose

MXD said:


> woah can't believe is missed this.. gonna go back and read lol


No need to read it all! Just hunt around for the pictures mate. :whistling:


----------



## rare6

Goose said:


> No need to read it all! Just hunt around for the pictures mate. :whistling:


lol lookie lookie:lol:


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> He he thanks Chris...
> 
> Lowered the dose today so should be ok...... (ssshhhhh...... don't tell JW though, he'll disown me.....  :whistling
> 
> Is ok though cos upped the dose of everything else bar the eph so that makes up for it :thumb:


no your ok cause i dont like eph either makes me moody and irrational, female like if you will:whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> no your ok cause i dont like eph either makes me moody and irrational, female like if you will:whistling:


Yup.... that was pretty much me yesterday.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Woo hoo am back to normal again today...

Upped the dose, all is well with the world :thumb:

Actually in remarkably good form considering this is my low carb day... totally knackered mind, but in good form 

Lost a few lbs since last pics, think am teetering right on that point where suddenly it all starts to appear... Pics on Sunday so hopefully they'll show some changes.....


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Upped the dose


JW007, is that you? :whistling:


----------



## Chris1

Zara-Leoni said:


> Woo hoo am back to normal again today...
> 
> Upped the dose, all is well with the world :thumb:
> 
> Actually in remarkably good form considering this is my low carb day... totally knackered mind, but in good form
> 
> Lost a few lbs since last pics, think am teetering right on that point where suddenly it all starts to appear... Pics on Sunday so hopefully they'll show some changes.....


Yeah , I know what you mean, I've been teetering since 2003 :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> no your ok cause i dont like eph either makes me moody and irrational, female like if you will:whistling:


Looking back on sunday/monday makes me cringe... my head was wrecked... thoughts were all over the place... paranoid, depressed and hated everyone... staying off the bloody stuff lol....



winger said:


> JW007, is that you? :whistling:


Sorry... was just away for a sunbed there.... what were you saying...?





windsor81 said:


> Yeah , I know what you mean, I've been teetering since 2003 :laugh: :lol:


haha.... hope I don't teeter too long... be most p1ssed off if dont see some changes in progress photos on Sunday...

Pretty knackered today too... another early night needed. Seem to be shattered all the time now tbh... thank god for grenades and Extreme Lean-R's to keep me awake and give me energy for cardio or I'd be feckered lol. Am actually too tired to be bothered to eat, so have replaced some meals with shakes today.

Weight's down, looking bit leaner, some veins showing through when training etc.... defo seem to be heading the right way anyway...


----------



## leafman

looking good zar cant wait for your progress shots :whistling:


----------



## Guest

leafman said:


> looking good zar cant wait for your progress shots :whistling:


X2

We want pics!!!! We want pics!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> X2
> 
> We want pics!!!! We want pics!!!! :bounce:


Sunday..... :cool2:

...or maybe that should read....

Sunday..... :crying:

haha!


----------



## weeman

remember zar,no hotpants this time,THONG!! see we can..er... see your progress more clearly


----------



## TH0R

Bump for Sunday:drool: :drool: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## rare6

zeus87529 said:


> X2
> 
> We want pics!!!! We want pics!!!! :bounce:


 x3 lol


----------



## winger

weeman said:


> remember zar,no hotpants this time,THONG!! see we can..er... see your progress more clearly


Love that.....boing.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> remember zar,no hotpants this time,THONG!! see we can..er... see your progress more clearly


haha no worries bri... will be lol.


----------



## Chris1

Glad to see you're back to normal again 

you gotta keep smiling, 'cause when you're smiling, the sun comes shining through :laugh:

God I'm soft sometimes


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> Glad to see you're back to normal again
> 
> you gotta keep smiling, 'cause when you're smiling, the sun comes shining through :laugh:
> 
> God I'm soft sometimes


LOL!! I'll be smiling even more come Saturday night when I get my cheat meal  :thumb:

Fecking dying today.... dragged myself through my workout tonight with extreme difficulty and simply didn't have it in me to do cardio afterwards :crying:

Trained shoulders and that was it... normally I add abs and glutes to the end of each workout then do cardio... but tonight was just shoulders... and even that was a challenge to get through. Funnily enough, felt pretty good when I did morning cardio too.... just seem to have faded as the days gone on.

Been utterly starving all day too despite various fatburners that normally help with appetite supression (grenades and lean-r).... had an extra shake to try deal with it but not helped, and tomorrow is my low carb day so am unsure how thats gonna go tbh considering I already feel feckered beyond belief.... Ah well. Just have to get on with it I suppose.... Not much longer til saturday night lol.

Think I'll go to bed soon.... can't be hungry when I'm asleep


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> LOL!! I'll be smiling even more come Saturday night when I get my cheat meal


What is the cheat meal consisting of??


----------



## jw007

am still following closer now


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> What is the cheat meal consisting of??


Actually, never decide til the time comes lol.... I try not to think about cheat food until am able to have it.... only thing I know is that there will be creme eggs involved... always is.... same last time too lol. Is funny coz I dont eat them any other time really


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Actually, never decide til the time comes lol.... I try not to think about cheat food until am able to have it.... only thing I know is that there will be* creme eggs* involved... always is.... same last time too lol. Is funny coz I dont eat them any other time really


What are creme eggs??


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> What are creme eggs??


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cadbury_Creme_Egg

http://www.cremeegg.co.uk/


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cadbury_Creme_Egg
> 
> http://www.cremeegg.co.uk/


Think i will add them to my normal breakfast

swap over for normal eggs:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

ahhhhh.... Cadbury eggs..... YUK!!!!:laugh: Those things are nasty!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Think i will add them to my normal breakfast
> 
> swap over for normal eggs:thumbup1:


haha you git!!!  

Grrrr.....!!!! 



zeus87529 said:


> ahhhhh.... Cadbury eggs..... YUK!!!!:laugh: Those things are nasty!!!


PARDON????? You're not normal boy! Whats wrong with you???? :confused1:

:laugh:


----------



## jw007

I would just like to say you are an inspiration to us all

Your achievements are amazing..

Keep up the good work

UP THE DOSE


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> I would just like to say you are an inspiration to us all
> 
> Your achievements are amazing..
> 
> Keep up the good work
> 
> UP THE DOSE


Yeah, I know... I'm pretty amazing hey? Its hard work being me.... the love, the adoration, the obsession by adoring fans, living up to the high expectations...

Hardest part of my day isn't gym or cardio... its deciding who is most deserving of my attention today, and trying not to break too many hearts.

Men love me, women want to be me... :thumbup1:

p.s. Dose duly upped as discussed :wink:

pmsl.....! sarky motherfcuker..... 

*wonders how many people will fail to recognise sarcasm/irony and take me serious hehe... :tongue: *


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah, I know... I'm pretty amazing hey? Its hard work being me.... the love, the adoration, the obsession by adoring fans, living up to the high expectations...
> 
> Hardest part of my day isn't gym or cardio... its deciding who is most deserving of my attention today, and trying not to break too many hearts.
> 
> Men love me, women want to be me... :thumbup1:
> 
> p.s. Dose duly upped as discussed :wink:
> 
> pmsl.....! sarky motherfcuker.....
> 
> *wonders how many people will fail to recognise sarcasm/irony and take me serious hehe... :tongue: *


I love you Zara!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> I love you Zara!


You're only human winger... :cool2:


----------



## Mad7

Zara,

Just skimmed through your journal and must say you have done a excellent job so far. Although you find it hard to distinguish between your update photos believe me there is a massive difference (i studied them for a while......... in the name of bodybuilding of course..... :whistling: )

I was looking at last years comp photo's and was wondering what your goals were for this year and did you feel you had weak points you needed to concentrate on ??.

Also what show are you entering ??

Keep up the good work and will definitely keep dropping into see your updates :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Mad7 said:


> Zara,
> 
> Just skimmed through your journal and must say you have done a excellent job so far. Although you find it hard to distinguish between your update photos believe me there is a massive difference (i studied them for a while......... in the name of bodybuilding of course..... :whistling: )
> 
> I was looking at last years comp photo's and was wondering what your goals were for this year and did you feel you had weak points you needed to concentrate on ??.
> 
> Also what show are you entering ??
> 
> Keep up the good work and will definitely keep dropping into see your updates :tongue: :tongue:


lol cheers mate....

My upper body was far behind lower body size-wise so haven't trained legs until this year.... tried to concentrate on back/delts to get upper body width. Time will tell whether its worked or not lol....

Comps are:

SK Sports Classic - Sat 2nd May

NABBA Scotland - Sat 9th May

UKBFF Scottish - Sat 16th May


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> You're only human winger... :cool2:


LMFAOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Am dying. Don't think I can do these mega low carb days anymore and still function.... work, train, do cardio etc....

Am taking lot of stimulants just to get through the day... My "normal" carb days are 70gms so I don't feel I get back to normal before hitting another low carb day again. Finished my cardio tonight, came home, am lying on my bed with the shakes feeling sick etc... Gner have to give Mr B a call and discuss methinks.

Urgh. Dying.


----------



## TH0R

Sounds pretty sh1tty Zar, Cheat meal tomorrow though:bounce:

Hope your feeling better soon


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Urgh. Dying.


But you look so full of life....boing!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

tel3563 said:


> Sounds pretty sh1tty Zar, Cheat meal tomorrow though:bounce:
> 
> Hope your feeling better soon


Yeah... tbh that thought is all thats keeping me going lol...



winger said:


> But you look so full of life....boing!


If you saw me today you'd not agree... best mate came round just now and said he was worried about me going hypo... face pale, heart racing, had the shakes etc... so, had a little bit syntha6 in some liquid egg whites, and feel slightly less sh1t... stupid thing is I know better as have suffered hypos on diet before, but when you get to feeling that way you sortuv forget.... plus I am horrifically stubborn and dont want to "cheat" lol....

Half tempted to post up AAS use now, but mindful of the last time is was discussed and the kerfuffle that ensued so dont know if I should bother tbh.


----------



## TH0R

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah... tbh that thought is all thats keeping me going lol...
> 
> If you saw me today you'd not agree... best mate came round just now and said he was worried about me going hypo... face pale, heart racing, had the shakes etc... so, had a little bit syntha6 in some liquid egg whites, and feel slightly less sh1t... stupid thing is I know better as have suffered hypos on diet before, but when you get to feeling that way you sortuv forget.... plus I am horrifically stubborn and dont want to "cheat" lol....
> 
> Half tempted to post up AAS use now, but mindful of the last time is was discussed and the kerfuffle that ensued so dont know if I should bother tbh.


If its going to help *you* do it


----------



## Guest

tel3563 said:


> If its going to help *you* do it


agree completely. I think the people that read your journal Zar, are ones who are willing to be suggestive and helpful


----------



## Zara-Leoni

tel3563 said:


> If its going to help *you* do it





zeus87529 said:


> agree completely. I think the people that read your journal Zar, are ones who are willing to be suggestive and helpful


Nah it wont help me... Because am not looking for advice or anything as I take advice only from 2 certain very experienced people close to me (who also talk to each other) and stick to that.

Just thought that a journal with diet/training/supps only isn't the whole picture... am very honest and wouldn't make out that those are the only contributing factors when they're not.

However am wary of another onslaught of criticism particularly halfway through diet. Am doing what am doing and thats that and I trust the person(s) advising me.... Thought it might be of interest is all.... We'll see.


----------



## Guest

I completely understand where you're coming from Zar. I guess personally I was just speaking from the interest side.


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah... tbh that thought is all thats keeping me going lol...
> 
> If you saw me today you'd not agree... best mate came round just now and said he was worried about me going hypo... face pale, heart racing, had the shakes etc... so, had a little bit syntha6 in some liquid egg whites, and feel slightly less sh1t... stupid thing is I know better as have suffered hypos on diet before, but when you get to feeling that way you sortuv forget.... plus I am horrifically stubborn and dont want to "cheat" lol....
> 
> Half tempted to post up AAS use now, but mindful of the last time is was discussed and the kerfuffle that ensued so dont know if I should bother tbh.


Zara confided her usage to me, and i feel its my duty as a fellow roider to share with everyone her current doses....

AAS use per week leading up to comp

1000mg test E

500mg tren E

1000mg masteron

100mg Nolvadex (to prevent aromatisation and womens breasts forming, Zara has no probs with prog gyno so we dont need to worry about tren in this case)

100mg oxy day

plus peptides

10iu GH day

50iu lanctus in morn

plus stims and thyroids

400mcg clen

300mcg T3

800mcg T4

she is also using a decent pre workout shot consisting off

Mtren

Tren base

test base

oxy

dbol

miberelone

stanz

halotestin

viagra

ciallis

cocaine

Ive prob missed a few bits and bobs, but a mild course non the less

Well done Zara for keeping it real

WORD


----------



## Guest

^^^^^ Pretty mild doses I would say

Almost could be considered natural:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Zara confided her usage to me, and i feel its my duty as a fellow roider to share with everyone her current doses....
> 
> AAS use per week leading up to comp
> 
> 1000mg test E
> 
> 500mg tren E
> 
> 1000mg masteron
> 
> 100mg Nolvadex (to prevent aromatisation and womens breasts forming, Zara has no probs with prog gyno so we dont need to worry about tren in this case)
> 
> 100mg oxy day
> 
> plus peptides
> 
> 10iu GH day
> 
> 50iu lanctus in morn
> 
> plus stims and thyroids
> 
> 400mcg clen
> 
> 300mcg T3
> 
> 800mcg T4
> 
> she is also using a decent pre workout shot consisting off
> 
> Mtren
> 
> Tren base
> 
> test base
> 
> oxy
> 
> dbol
> 
> miberelone
> 
> stanz
> 
> halotestin
> 
> viagra
> 
> ciallis
> 
> cocaine
> 
> Ive prob missed a few bits and bobs, but a mild course non the less
> 
> Well done Zara for keeping it real
> 
> WORD


lmao.... ah well that saves me typing it all out.... was struggling to remember it all on the low carbs anyway.... 

Might need to up the dose a little though.... feel might be a little bit too conservative.... :whistling:


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> lmao.... ah well that saves me typing it all out.... was struggling to remember it all on the low carbs anyway....
> 
> Might need to up the dose a little though.... feel might be a little bit too conservative.... :whistling:


you might want to think about adding some gay primo at 2000mg wk, less than that does fck all...

1500mg eq will increase RBC and give you that full pumped feeling, but will take around 3 weeks to kick in, so i would front load with 4500mg 1st week

But you know this as you used that much several times before :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> ^^^^^ Pretty mild doses I would say
> 
> Almost could be considered natural:laugh:


Pretty much 



jw007 said:


> you might want to think about adding some gay primo at 2000mg wk, less than that does fck all...
> 
> 1500mg eq will increase RBC and give you that full pumped feeling, but will take around 3 weeks to kick in, so i would front load with 4500mg 1st week
> 
> But you know this as you used that much several times before :whistling:


Hmmm....

Yeah ok then, will include in course. Why not eh?


----------



## winger

zeus87529 said:


> ^^^^^ Pretty mild doses I would say
> 
> Almost could be considered natural:laugh:


That is funny as fcuk zeus. I actually laughed so hard my wife came in and checked up on me.

I then asked her a question and she said no.


----------



## TH0R

winger said:


> That is funny as fcuk zeus. I actually laughed so hard my wife came in and checked up on me.
> 
> I then asked her a question and she said no.


 :lol: :lol: that is worthy of my 2000th post, I'm guessing it wasn't any chance of a coffee:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Weighed myself this morning.... 2lbs down  (from yesterday morning haha  ) Be some water probs...

So 9st 7 now... started at 10st 4.


----------



## Mad7

jw007 said:


> Zara confided her usage to me, and i feel its my duty as a fellow roider to share with everyone her current doses....
> 
> AAS use per week leading up to comp
> 
> 1000mg test E
> 
> 500mg tren E
> 
> 1000mg masteron
> 
> 100mg Nolvadex (to prevent aromatisation and womens breasts forming, Zara has no probs with prog gyno so we dont need to worry about tren in this case)
> 
> 100mg oxy day
> 
> plus peptides
> 
> 10iu GH day
> 
> 50iu lanctus in morn
> 
> plus stims and thyroids
> 
> 400mcg clen
> 
> 300mcg T3
> 
> 800mcg T4
> 
> she is also using a decent pre workout shot consisting off
> 
> Mtren
> 
> Tren base
> 
> test base
> 
> oxy
> 
> dbol
> 
> miberelone
> 
> stanz
> 
> halotestin
> 
> viagra
> 
> ciallis
> 
> cocaine
> 
> Ive prob missed a few bits and bobs, but a mild course non the less
> 
> Well done Zara for keeping it real
> 
> WORD


Zara/JW

What no creatine:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:............. not a true bodybuilder then !!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Mad7 said:


> Zara/JW
> 
> What no creatine:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:............. not a true bodybuilder then !!!!


Creatine? Easy tiger... thats a bit hardcore for me! 

He missed out the a'dex and the letro too....

....amateur..... :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dutch_scott said:


> post up ur aas use, i for one wud like to know what goes into a physique like urs... please...


I'll tell you WHAT am currently using then....

GH

Primo

Equi

Anavar

Nolva

T3

T4

very small amount clen after work only.... cant take in mornings/before as hands need to be steady...



I just realised can get into my size 8 hotpants and "diet jeans" etc again.... I take it back about the low carbs... I can live with it


----------



## rare6

your doin very well zara keep it up  i will get my missus to read this journal as she is looking to start training in the next few months this would be a very good read for her


----------



## ElfinTan

Come on Z - you know the low carb days are going to be tough. The only thing I can suggest is you keep these as non training days. It might mess up your current 'weekly' routine but it's not set in stone that a training week has to be over 7 days. Is it every 3rd day as a low? If it is then 2 days on one day off. As you said your carbs are low enough on a normal day so it's not like you're getting a mega hit of carbs every few days. Regardless of you wanting to loose the bodyfat your body still needs to be able to function. You've still got a while to be doing this and the last thing you need is a system shut down!!!!!! xxx


----------



## TaintedSoul

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'll tell you WHAT am currently using then....
> 
> Primo
> 
> Equi
> 
> Anavar
> 
> Nolva
> 
> T3
> 
> T4
> 
> very small amount clen after work only.... cant take in mornings/before as hands need to be steady...
> 
> 
> 
> *I just realised can get into my size 8 hotpants and "diet jeans" etc again.... I take it back about the low carbs... I can live with it*


Pic would be greatly appreciated.. purely to see your progress and compliment you! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

TaintedSoul said:


> Pic would be greatly appreciated.. purely to see your progress and compliment you! :thumb:


Come on Tainted. Everyone knows that Sunday is Zara picture day:bounce: Don't you have it marked on your calendar?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

zeus87529 said:


> Come on Tainted. Everyone knows that Sunday is Zara picture day:bounce: Don't you have it marked on your calendar?


I'm counting down the hours! Will your AAS usage change as you get closer to comp day?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Come on Z - you know the low carb days are going to be tough. The only thing I can suggest is you keep these as non training days. It might mess up your current 'weekly' routine but it's not set in stone that a training week has to be over 7 days. Is it every 3rd day as a low? If it is then 2 days on one day off. As you said your carbs are low enough on a normal day so it's not like you're getting a mega hit of carbs every few days. Regardless of you wanting to loose the bodyfat your body still needs to be able to function. You've still got a while to be doing this and the last thing you need is a system shut down!!!!!! xxx


Hey chick...

Yeah, I already do this... on the normal carb days I train, on the low days I just do abs/glutes and my 2 lots of cardio.

Its only for 2 weeks to give my metabolism a kick... the 2 weeks is up on thurs and I've to see dougie around about then to see how I am again... hopefully it will have worked and I'll be able to go back to normal. I fell as if I've lost a bit so fingers crossed.... TBH I dont think I could do it this way much longer than that and still function ie work/train etc.... but I'll still it out til the end of the 2 weeks  (too fcuking stubborn not to lol......)



TaintedSoul said:


> Pic would be greatly appreciated.. purely to see your progress and compliment you! :thumb:


lol..... not long now pmsl...



MaKaVeLi said:


> I'm counting down the hours! Will your AAS usage change as you get closer to comp day?


Yes.... definately. I did 5 weeks on (primo/equi/nolva), 4 weeks off...

Now am doing 4 weeks as described above, and the last 4 weeks will be different again......

(I left something out of the list above (GH) so have gone back and edited it now....)


----------



## ElfinTan

Well if you need a piccie in your head to make you giggle....am sat here in hooker heels trying to pluck up the courage to stand up and move in the buggers! Every time I try I end up looking like Bambi on acid....on ice:whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hahaha... Brilliant


----------



## MaKaVeLi

This might sound thick but do women have to do PCT of any kind?


----------



## TaintedSoul

ElfinTan said:


> Well if you need a piccie in your head to make you giggle....am sat here in hooker heels trying to pluck up the courage to stand up and move in the buggers! Every time I try I end up looking like Bambi on acid....on ice:whistling:


I cant even visualise an apple in my head... perhaps you should post a picture of this? :thumbup1:


----------



## W33BAM

Oooooh picatures tonight! Woopee!!


----------



## winger

TaintedSoul said:


> I cant even visualise an apple in my head... perhaps you should post a picture of this? :thumbup1:





Hamster said:


> Can we have a picture!!!!!


Bump for clarity Tan. :whistling:

Oh Zara, its Sunday picture taking time.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

lol, pics are tonight when go back to gym later at about 7.30.

Been in and done legs and cardio.... rubbish. Absolute rubbish.

Would tell you how bad it was, but just want to forget it and move on lol.

Tomorrow is another day and all that....


----------



## shakey

is it 7.30 yet??? :whistling:


----------



## anabolic ant

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'll tell you WHAT am currently using then....
> 
> GH
> 
> Primo
> 
> Equi
> 
> Anavar
> 
> Nolva
> 
> T3
> 
> T4
> 
> very small amount clen after work only.... cant take in mornings/before as hands need to be steady...
> 
> 
> 
> I just realised can get into my size 8 hotpants and "diet jeans" etc again.... I take it back about the low carbs... I can live with it


my god,thats sounds like a great stack for cutting...you must be looking quite conditioned up!!!!

do you get much sides from the eq/primo?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

shakey said:


> is it 7.30 yet??? :whistling:


Nearly sweetie.... good to see ya, thanks for stopping by 



anabolic ant said:


> my god,thats sounds like a great stack for cutting...you must be looking quite conditioned up!!!!
> 
> do you get much sides from the eq/primo?


mmmpppffttt... You'd hope so.... I guess tonights pics will tell lol. I was only on 4 weeks, then I been off for a month remember though, and only gone back on this week.... only started T3/T4 a week ago too.... this is the point I expect the big changes to start happening though - from basically a week ago onwards...

Not much sides no.... throat gets little bit sore, thats about it really. Have had slightly oily skin with primo in the past but only once and not this year at all, skins stayed perfect.

Just realised I've made my first diet-related balls up lol... Thought I replied to someones mail.... swear blind I did.... I even remember what I think I wrote to them and everything - and how I worded it.

Except that I didn't.

This is what happens to me... I get to a certain point and turn into an imbecile lol. Do all sorts of stupid things and my grasp/concept of reality goes as I cant remember what I have or haven't done etc...

So, from this point onwards, I cannot be held accountable for anything I say or do, until after the shows are over  :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> So, from this point onwards, I cannot be held accountable for anything I say or do, until after the shows are over  :whistling:


Damn, I need an excuse like that! :lol: :lol:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> throat gets little bit sore


TMI baby.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Damn, I need an excuse like that! :lol: :lol:


Is good eh? :cool2:  



winger said:


> TMI baby.


Whassat mean winger? (blonde moment lol)


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> throat gets little bit sore


Too much information, I implied something, it's ok, most people don't get my jokes.


----------



## heavyweight

Zara-Leoni said:


> Is good eh? :cool2:
> 
> Whassat mean winger? (*blonde moment lol*)


*Well i'm blonde:tongue: and am gonna have a good blonde moment at 7.30pm :laugh:*


----------



## MissBC

winger said:


> Too much information, I implied something, it's ok, most people don't get my jokes.


i got your joke wing man and i chuckled away to myself!! :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Too much information, I implied something, it's ok, most people don't get my jokes.


Ah right.... I get it now that I know what it stands for lol... 

When carbs are this low it can take a while to figure things out... If you want me to get things quickly you'll have to let me eat sh1te and get fat first 

Think I'll settle for being dim.... :lol:


----------



## heavyweight

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ah right.... I get it now that I know what it stands for lol...
> 
> When carbs are this low it can take a while to figure things out... If you want me to get things quickly you'll have to let me eat sh1te and get fat first
> 
> Think I'll settle for being dim.... :lol:


 And Blonde!


----------



## ElfinTan

I'll leave the heel piccies to Z.....for now!!!!!


----------



## anabolic ant

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nearly sweetie.... good to see ya, thanks for stopping by
> 
> mmmpppffttt... You'd hope so.... I guess tonights pics will tell lol. I was only on 4 weeks, then I been off for a month remember though, and only gone back on this week.... only started T3/T4 a week ago too.... this is the point I expect the big changes to start happening though - from basically a week ago onwards...
> 
> Not much sides no.... throat gets little bit sore, thats about it really. Have had slightly oily skin with primo in the past but only once and not this year at all, skins stayed perfect.
> 
> Just realised I've made my first diet-related balls up lol... Thought I replied to someones mail.... swear blind I did.... I even remember what I think I wrote to them and everything - and how I worded it.
> 
> Except that I didn't.
> 
> This is what happens to me... I get to a certain point and turn into an imbecile lol. Do all sorts of stupid things and my grasp/concept of reality goes as I cant remember what I have or haven't done etc...
> 
> So, from this point onwards, I cannot be held accountable for anything I say or do, until after the shows are over  :whistling:


No probs miss...

it is probably the first time i've readily heard any lady say anything about taking AS's...just getting used to its not just men folk who do stuff!!!

anyway...i guess its how your looking that counts,so i bid you good condition n cuts!!!

i'm pretty sure that you will see results...i know if i had that nice little stack in my a*senal,then i'd be looking good,so it must have a desired effect for you!!!

thats lucky,i've heard and read loads of stories of these sides that women get(are you on or are you packing some meat:lol...but thats cool as,your one of the lucky ones!!!

i actually like the excessive oily skin sometimes,cos i suffer dry skin!!!!

 sounds like you've made some mail errors...dont worry,we all do it...i've disclosed some right filthy and naughty business to my old lecturer,thought it was my mate...but she was very cool about it!!!

lets hope you aint disclosed something personal to the wrong person!!!!

wow...sounds like your having a mad moment...let it all out sister,you'll be alright...just breath and blurt!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Riiight.....

Soooo.......

Pfft. There's not getting away from this hey?

First of all I am going to make excuses.... pmsl. Least I'm admitting I'm making excuses though. 

I don't look as bad as this... TBH these photos make me look like I haven't changed at all... yet people seeing me in the flesh can see big differences and my weight is down. Yesterday I looked a lot better, had a cheat meal last night, woke up this morning with sore stomach, bloated, retaining lot of water and 2lbs heavier. Hoped it would go away over the day but it hasn't so am smooth, stomachs bloated etc. Yesterday looked the best I have to date so am mighty p1ssed off!! Am now going to either change cheat night to Sunday night, or change when I take photos. However, these are the ones I have this week, so these are the ones I have to post.

Secondly.... Robert keeps forgetting camera and so we have to take them with phone... quality isn't good and neither is lighting in gym, so cant see legs in much detail... bottom part of pics looks kinda grainy, and they're not actually all that bad. Anyway, am all out of excuses so here goes:


----------



## heavyweight

Zara-Leoni said:


> Riiight.....
> 
> Soooo.......
> 
> Pfft. There's not getting away from this hey?
> 
> First of all I am going to make excuses.... pmsl. Least I'm admitting I'm making excuses though.
> 
> I don't look as bad as this... TBH these photos make me look like I haven't changed at all... yet people seeing me in the flesh can see big differences and my weight is down. Yesterday I looked a lot better, had a cheat meal last night, woke up this morning with sore stomach, bloated, retaining lot of water and 2lbs heavier. Hoped it would go away over the day but it hasn't so am smooth, stomachs bloated etc. Yesterday looked the best I have to date so am mighty p1ssed off!! Am now going to either change cheat night to Sunday night, or change when I take photos. However, these are the ones I have this week, so these are the ones I have to post.
> 
> Secondly.... Robert keeps forgetting camera and so we have to take them with phone... quality isn't good and neither is lighting in gym, so cant see legs in much detail... bottom part of pics looks kinda grainy, and they're not actually all that bad. Anyway, am all out of excuses so here goes:


Not your best photos 

But still think u look fit


----------



## MissBC

Babe i can see a difference, we are always so ciritcal on ourselves its the downside of this sport! But your doing well hunny  xxxx


----------



## heavyweight

MissBC said:


> Babe i can see a difference, we are always so ciritcal on ourselves its the downside of this sport! But your doing well hunny  xxxx


Where in London u from MissBC?


----------



## MissBC

heavyweight said:


> Where in London u from MissBC?


South  whys that babe?


----------



## heavyweight

MissBC said:


> South  whys that babe?


Cos i'm in North 

Are u watching 'She's The Man' on channel 4?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Right.... Robert just came round and said the photos make me look sh1t and I don't look that bad, so I suppose thats something... Reckons theres a lot more detail and its dnt show in the pics. Still, they are what they are and thats that. No getting away from it.

He suggested taking them again in a few days.... Might do that. Maybe Wednesday.

Also decided cannot live with my natural hair colour any longer :sneaky2: Need to go back to barbie blonde asap....


----------



## Guest

Your body is awesome simple as that.

Looking awesome bulked up and dieted down cant get any better than that:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

heavyweight said:


> Cos i'm in North
> 
> Are u watching 'She's The Man' on channel 4?


wtf has that got to do with my competition prep?


----------



## ElfinTan

SMILE ffs woman!!!!!!!!

Well done again for posting your pics.....I better get that in quick before you get the test stampede come charging into your journal.

As you said major changes are hard to see in those pics and major changes from week to week aren't consistantly possible but YOU will be noticing the little changes and 'bits' you didn't have last week that won't capture on camera and as long as they are there along with the weight loss then HAPPY DAYS!!!!!!!

Now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:



> Also decided cannot live with my natural hair colour any longer :sneaky2: Need to go back to barbie blonde asap....


HAHAHAHAHA!!! Knew you'd buckle....just waiting for someone to help with mine PMSL!!!!

As for the pics - you've still got plenty of size (muscle that is) - and just think how dramatic the difference will be in a fortnight!! :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> Babe i can see a difference, we are always so ciritcal on ourselves its the downside of this sport! But your doing well hunny  xxxx





Con said:


> Your body is awesome simple as that.
> 
> Looking awesome bulked up and dieted down cant get any better than that:thumbup1:


Cheers peeps.... am on a fcking mission now though.....


----------



## MaKaVeLi

You look fantastic Zara, I think everyone is over critical about themselves. Although you do look like you wanna kill somebody


----------



## heavyweight

Con said:


> Your body is awesome simple as that.
> 
> Looking awesome bulked up and dieted down cant get any better than that:thumbup1:


x2



Zara-Leoni said:


> wtf has that got to do with my competition prep?


Damn... sorry man!!! u really threw me with that wernt expecting it after the compliments i've given u:confused1: :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> SMILE ffs woman!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well done again for posting your pics.....I better get that in quick before you get the test stampede come charging into your journal.
> 
> As you said major changes are hard to see in those pics and major changes from week to week aren't consistantly possible but YOU will be noticing the little changes and 'bits' you didn't have last week that won't capture on camera and as long as they are there along with the weight loss then HAPPY DAYS!!!!!!!
> 
> Now!!!!!!!!!!!


lol.... I tend to smile more in 'em when I look better 

Am fecked off though as like I said... yesterday was better. Ach well. Keep plodding on lol....



Beklet said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!! Knew you'd buckle....just waiting for someone to help with mine PMSL!!!!
> 
> As for the pics - you've still got plenty of size (muscle that is) - and just think how dramatic the difference will be in a fortnight!! :laugh:


Cheers chick.... aye... I cannot take it any longer.... this natural hair colour malarky is suppressing my inner barbie and I cannot take it any more!!!  :lol:


----------



## heavyweight

MaKaVeLi said:


> You look fantastic Zara, I think everyone is over critical about themselves. Although you do look like you wanna *kill somebody*


*yeah me!*


----------



## heavyweight

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol.... I tend to smile more in 'em when I look better
> 
> Am fecked off though as like I said... yesterday was better. Ach well. Keep plodding on lol....
> 
> Cheers chick.... aye... I cannot take it any longer.... this natural *hair* *colour* malarky is suppressing my inner barbie and I cannot take it any more!!!  :lol:


*u can buy mine! its pretty blonde!!:laugh:*


----------



## anabolic ant

dont be so hard on yourself...being critical is good...it means your never happy,if you was happy you'd settle for second best...its cos you wanna be the best,call it drive etc...you keep criticising yourself and it will serve as a push for you to keep going farther and harder!!!

well done zara...keep up the hard work!!!

p.s. nice pics!!!


----------



## MissBC

heavyweight said:


> Cos i'm in North
> 
> Are u watching 'She's The Man' on channel 4?


hahahaha i actually am :lol:

all while

- Updating my ipod

- Planning my workout journal

- Doing my taxes

- Typing and printing out my diet

:thumb:


----------



## TH0R

Agree with everyone else Zara, your been far to harsh on yourself

You look pretty awesome to me hun:thumb:

More pics Wednesday, bonus pics day:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

anabolic ant said:


> dont be so hard on yourself...being critical is good...it means your never happy,if you was happy you'd settle for second best...its cos you wanna be the best,call it drive etc...you keep criticising yourself and it will serve as a push for you to keep going farther and harder!!!
> 
> well done zara...keep up the hard work!!!
> 
> p.s. nice pics!!!


Cheers kiddo... am a stubborn cow. Will just make me work harder 



tel3563 said:


> Agree with everyone else Zara, your been far to harsh on yourself
> 
> You look pretty awesome to me hun:thumb:
> 
> More pics Wednesday, bonus pics day:thumbup1:


Cheers tel.... I look ok in clothes but I have to get on stage in a thong.... :whistling:

Back to the treadmill.... lol...


----------



## leafman

I think you look stunning as normal and i can see quite a lot of difference. Im sure you will be happy with yourself soon and as already said dont be so hard on yourself. Pictures never do me justice or mayb thats coz im 9 stone ringing wet  Good luck


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> I think you look stunning as normal and i can see quite a lot of difference. Im sure you will be happy with yourself soon and as already said dont be so hard on yourself. Pictures never do me justice or mayb thats coz im 9 stone ringing wet  Good luck


Cheers, hope so mate....


----------



## rare6

all is looking well looks like you will come in looking in great shape. dont be so hard on yourself you look great!


----------



## 2fat2old

It is proberly just bad lighting, in the first 2 pics you look about 10 pound heavier on the one on the right which is impossible coz they were taken at the same time, so it has to be the lighting plus as you say there were taken on a phone,also you look like you were not to happy to have them taken your mind looks like it was some where else,as you know if you feel confident in yourself it shines through from within,you do not look confident ie you are not smiling you look like you dont want to be there, if you do have some more pics taken on wednesday smile.


----------



## shakey

Hey Hun not seen any pics of you since last year & ive got to say mg: you sure have packed on some SIZE/muscle & i mean that in a good way:thumbup1:

Think your looking great & dont worry about the mind playing games,you got plenty of time & are coming in nice:thumb: xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hamster said:


> Looking good Zara....keep up the good work :thumb:
> 
> I hate cheat meals too.
> 
> This morning i have a sore stomach :confused1:


Cheers Cath.... I actually feel ill today (tired and weak etc) and stomach is still bloated etc too... something isn't quite right though I can't put my finger on what/whats causing it.... I suspect it may be IBS but not sure... however sure it will blow over in a day or two. Just have to be more careful what I eat on cheat meal maybe.



rare6 said:


> all is looking well looks like you will come in looking in great shape. dont be so hard on yourself you look great!


Cheers kiddo.



2fat2old said:


> It is proberly just bad lighting, in the first 2 pics you look about 10 pound heavier on the one on the right which is impossible coz they were taken at the same time, so it has to be the lighting plus as you say there were taken on a phone,also you look like you were not to happy to have them taken your mind looks like it was some where else,as you know if you feel confident in yourself it shines through from within,you do not look confident ie you are not smiling you look like you dont want to be there, if you do have some more pics taken on wednesday smile.


pmsl.... confidence is not something I lack... I'm fcuking wonderful and everybody knows it.... 

I don't smile in progress pics, never have, don't see why I should, and everyone always comments. Whats the point? Dnt make your body look any different. Never see the guys getting told off for not smiling in theirs I notice.....

The serious face is because am out of practice/fitness for holding poses and am concentrating on getting them right and holding them long enough.



shakey said:


> Hey Hun not seen any pics of you since last year & ive got to say mg: you sure have packed on some SIZE/muscle & i mean that in a good way:thumbup1:
> 
> Think your looking great & dont worry about the mind playing games,you got plenty of time & are coming in nice:thumb: xx


Thank you sweetie  Been trying hard and still think am too small for the class pmsl.... Not a lot can do about that now though...

You know how it is around this time.... the fear and panic sets in lol.....  xx


----------



## BabyYoYo

Hey Zara

Just for my 2p's worth - I think you're coming on great! Ha! My expert opinion that it! :laugh:

Your legs and waist look the most different to me so it's all good! Us girls are farrrr to critical of ourselves - someone has to be though right?! :lol:

I'm feeling the same about the whole thing tbh - it's all the mind, I'm convinced!

Keep it up, looking forward to seeing the next lot of pics! xxxxxx


----------



## jw007

Just saying you look like a moody Bint in pics

Its just an observation Not a critisism:laugh:

Smile,UP THE DOSE, get your boobs out and flirt more with posters and your thread

Also wear higher shoes and a smaller thong...

This will all help in your quest for competition success

Just my opinion of course


----------



## rare6

kiddo the cheek haha i have u know im a young man lol


----------



## Mad7

jw007 said:


> Just saying you look like a moody Bint in pics
> 
> Its just an observation Not a critisism:laugh:
> 
> Smile,UP THE DOSE, get your boobs out and flirt more with posters and your thread
> 
> Also wear higher shoes and a smaller thong...
> 
> This will all help in your quest for competition success
> 
> Just my opinion of course


Sound advice big man.............. I can only agree with the constructive comments !! :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

Zara, you could go even further with JW as your coach, you know it make sense:rolleyes:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

BabyYoYo said:


> Hey Zara
> 
> Just for my 2p's worth - I think you're coming on great! Ha! My expert opinion that it! :laugh:
> 
> Your legs and waist look the most different to me so it's all good! Us girls are farrrr to critical of ourselves - someone has to be though right?! :lol:
> 
> I'm feeling the same about the whole thing tbh - it's all the mind, I'm convinced!
> 
> Keep it up, looking forward to seeing the next lot of pics! xxxxxx


Cheers chick 



jw007 said:


> Just saying you look like a moody Bint in pics
> 
> Its just an observation Not a critisism:laugh:
> 
> Smile,UP THE DOSE, get your boobs out and flirt more with posters and your thread
> 
> Also wear higher shoes and a smaller thong...
> 
> This will all help in your quest for competition success
> 
> Just my opinion of course


Who you calling a bint, fat chops????

Moody, aye, fair enough but less of the bint! 

Dose is upped.... :thumbup1: (fat chops jokes aside, you're leaner than me so following your lead on that one..... lol)

Boobs - well not much left to get out now... wish I could lose weight as easy everywhere else! 

Flirt with posters.....? Why certainly big boy...... :lol:

Not too sure am with you on the higher shoes and smaller thong though pmsl....



Mad7 said:


> Sound advice big man.............. I can only agree with the constructive comments !! :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:
> 
> Zara, you could go even further with JW as your coach, you know it make sense:rolleyes:


God I can picture it now.... prob be dead within the year.... :lol:


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers chick
> 
> Who you calling a bint, fat chops????
> 
> Moody, aye, fair enough but less of the bint!
> 
> Dose is upped.... :thumbup1: (fat chops jokes aside, you're leaner than me so following your lead on that one..... lol)
> 
> Boobs - well not much left to get out now... wish I could lose weight as easy everywhere else!
> 
> Flirt with posters.....? Why certainly big boy...... :lol:
> 
> Not too sure am with you on the higher shoes and smaller thong though pmsl....
> 
> *God I can picture it now.... prob be dead within the year....* :lol:


But what a way to go


----------



## ElfinTan

We tell you to  because you're a purdy wee thing and scowling makes you looks like you've been sucking a sandy crab!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> We tell you to  because you're a purdy wee thing and scowling makes you looks like you've been sucking a sandy crab!


pmsl what an expression!


----------



## ElfinTan

Bet you think of it next time you have your pics taken:thumb:


----------



## weeman

just saw the pics Zara and read everyones comments.....

i think its honesty time as no one else thats commented on your pics is doing you any favours,you know everything i am about to say is ment in mates way and all that,its happened to me last week with Rams and Ser and best thing that could have so far so here goes....

IMO your not coming in fast enough hen,you still have a good bit to shift and time IS getting on,your less than 8 weeks out now and you can take another week off that as the last week into show doesnt count.

I am basing this on where i have seen the likes of Av at this stage,and more relevantly just now the girl in my gym who is/was doing the trained class,her upper body is tight as just now,seperation all over her back and quad seperarion coming through every day now,i know everyone is different but we arent seeing this in you yet,obviously taking bad pics into account of course.

Something needs to be done to up the anti a bit i think Zar,need to get a shift on!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> just saw the pics Zara and read everyones comments.....
> 
> i think its honesty time as no one else thats commented on your pics is doing you any favours,you know everything i am about to say is ment in mates way and all that,its happened to me last week with Rams and Ser and best thing that could have so far so here goes....
> 
> IMO your not coming in fast enough hen,you still have a good bit to shift and time IS getting on,your less than 8 weeks out now and you can take another week off that as the last week into show doesnt count.
> 
> I am basing this on where i have seen the likes of Av at this stage,and more relevantly just now the girl in my gym who is/was doing the trained class,her upper body is tight as just now,seperation all over her back and quad seperarion coming through every day now,i know everyone is different but we arent seeing this in you yet,obviously taking bad pics into account of course.
> 
> Something needs to be done to up the anti a bit i think Zar,need to get a shift on!!


Thank fcuk for good friends who are honest!

I know it myself mate. Keep saying it, and you and Ramsay are the only ones who will openly agree with me lol (on here anyway.... obviously dougie etc says same).

Fact is I was 3lbs lighter the day before lol.... fcuk only knows what that cheat meal did to me (though I did eat bread.... Not be doing that again  ) but tbh, even before I started the cheat, I could feel my stomach starting to swell (IBS.... haven't a clue wtf triggered it). So, thats a small part of it but definately not all... I also feel like death today, had to come home and sleep was like a walking zombie, didn't even feel safe driving. Somethings not quite right and I don't know what it is, so all I can do is get an early night and start afresh tomorrow.

Didn't start the T3/T4 til a week and a half ago.... wishing now had done that sooner tbh.... particularly in light of the fact cant use clen this year. On them now though. Started on GH on saturday too.

I've half a thought in my head just now that my carbs are TOO low... that metabolism could be stalling and so on? Plus am totally fcuking exhausted, is only fat burners keeping me going, dong half-assed workouts, struggling with cardio and then when the fat burners wear off I have an almighty crash and feel ill..... Ach I dunno. Good nights sleep is defo on the cards and see if I feel any fresher tomorrow...


----------



## Biscuits

Hi Zara,

Have to agree with Weeman and honesty is what anyone competing needs, criticism although sometimes harsh gives you the drive to improve.

Flat out.com for the next 8 weeks then, you've been in awesome condition before so you know where you are and what you gotta do.

The pic in my avi was taken 10 weeks out.

Big Love x


----------



## shakey

8 weeks is plenty of time!!!

CV twice aday ( 1 of those sess after your weights workout) low carb for 4 -5 days of the week,clean carbs(agree no bread lol)on the other days apart from the cheat meal!

i always weigh heavy day after a cheat & carry a bit of water,but a couple days after that im usually alot lighter again.

Time the t3/t4 ,clen & gear kick in your meto will be racing!

Its surprising how all of a sudden it really starts to show!

I know Bri is giving you a kick up the ass & keeing you focused

But photos can lie & you know you can do this & be fine.

Dont let you head f##k with you.

God ive pestered poor pscarb in a panic thinking i would never be ready lots of times !

also will send you a pm hun:wink:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

shakey said:


> 8 weeks is plenty of time!!!
> 
> CV twice aday ( 1 of those sess after your weights workout) low carb for 4 -5 days of the week,clean carbs(agree no bread lol)on the other days apart from the cheat meal!
> 
> i always weigh heavy day after a cheat & carry a bit of water,but a couple days after that im usually alot lighter again.
> 
> Time the t3/t4 ,clen & gear kick in your meto will be racing!
> 
> Its surprising how all of a sudden it really starts to show!
> 
> I know Bri is giving you a kick up the ass & keeing you focused
> 
> But photos can lie & you know you can do this & be fine.
> 
> Dont let you head f##k with you.
> 
> God ive pestered poor pscarb in a panic thinking i would never be ready lots of times !
> 
> also will send you a pm hun:wink:


Cant take clen this year shakes.... need steady hands to do nails :thumbdown:

Thats what am doing with the cv... 60 mins morning, 30-45 mins after training.

Cheers for the vote of confidence  Head down and soldier on hey?  xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Random photo whoring opp jst incase weeman is beating me..... :lol:

Caught mid-pose sulking and having a wee strop about something.... :whistling: 

(prob the fact that there are puddles on the floor and I was getting rained on in the gym lol...)










Currently in the process of dyeing hair from natural colour (above) back to proper barbie blonde.... might as well be happy with one aspect of my appearance.....


----------



## Beklet

Lol it's not like your natural colour is that bad!!!!

Mine is going grey :cursing:

:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dnt look as bad in that pic but does in the others lol!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Mine IS fcking grey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## W33BAM

Agreeing with Bri missy. Thank feck he said it before me! I didny want to look like a cheecky cow!!

J and I logged on late last night to have a peak at your pics and we both said the same as Bri. Your condition was spot on in 2007 so its clear you can do it, just this time you have added a fair bit of quality muscle. It's gonna be tough but your a determined wee chicka, like a wee jack russell!! I have the utmost faith in you babe and I can't wait to see how your looking in a few weeks time.

Dougie and Robert will keep you right, and you know youself what you need to do and how to do it.

Good luck babe. xxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Lol it's not like your natural colour is that bad!!!!
> 
> Mine is going grey :cursing:
> 
> :lol:





ElfinTan said:


> Mine IS fcking grey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Hamster said:


> I have blonde streaks...
> 
> Yea right...im fecking grey too!!!!:laugh:


Done now......

baby barbie blonde baby barbie blonde baby barbie blonde baby barbie blonde baby barbie blonde baby barbie blonde baby barbie blonde baby barbie blonde baby barbie blonde baby barbie blonde baby barbie blonde baby barbie blonde baby barbie blonde baby barbie blonde baby barbie blonde baby barbie blonde baby barbie blonde baby barbie blonde baby barbie blonde baby barbie blonde baby barbie blonde baby barbie blonde

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Its the simple things in life that cheer you up!!  :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Agreeing with Bri missy. Thank feck he said it before me! I didny want to look like a cheecky cow!!
> 
> J and I logged on late last night to have a peak at your pics and we both said the same as Bri. Your condition was spot on in 2007 so its clear you can do it, just this time you have added a fair bit of quality muscle. It's gonna be tough but your a determined wee chicka, like a wee jack russell!! I have the utmost faith in you babe and I can't wait to see how your looking in a few weeks time.
> 
> Dougie and Robert will keep you right, and you know youself what you need to do and how to do it.
> 
> Good luck babe. xxx


Yah.

Dunno if you mind or not, but I was behind that year too and managed to sort it out.... similar problem... was doing everything right but it just wasn't coming off... then he last few weeks it fell away..... :confused1:

Didn't want that to be the case again this year.... mind you, am further ahead than I was at this stage last time.... so thats something I guess.

You know me.... do or die.

I'll do it, or die trying....


----------



## rs007

Zara - 3lb blow up on someone of your frame size is considerable, and could explain some of what we see in the photos. Interestingly I see you mentioned bread! When I cut bread for any length of time, then reintroduce it in a cheat or whatever, my face blows up almost like an alergic reaction.

I dont know if it is the gluten, the wheat or something else added to the bread, but the effect is real, and it is worse than just cosmetic - I get terrible bloating, painful stomach cramps, and worryingly blinding headaches when I am having one of these episodes.

I am just wondering if you are the same - well, worse due to the underlying IBS - might be worth avoiding bread entirely from now on in...

I am confident you will come in, focus. If you really want it, you will do it - you know this.

I wonder if the level of meds is bloating you too - all "up the dose" joking aside which I agree with in certain situations, it is quite a lot for a wee lassie (lol joke!!) like you, and it is maybe time to gain advantage not by adding stuff in, but by dropping stuff OUT.... KISS principle. Maybe talk it over with your adviser, see what he thinks...


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yah.
> 
> Dunno if you mind or not, but I was behind that year too and managed to sort it out.... similar problem... was doing everything right but it just wasn't coming off... then he last few weeks it fell away..... :confused1:
> 
> Ya, I think I do remember that.... I'm certain you will come in in time but it would be nice to come in early and have that time to play with.
> 
> Didn't want that to be the case again this year.... mind you, am further ahead than I was at this stage last time.... so thats something I guess.
> 
> I think you are too. The most impirtant thing is how you feel and what you see cause you don't want to be getting demotivated or making extreme decisions.
> 
> It must be frustrating as hell though when you know you looked better on saturday too. Ragin!! That always happens to me. I look ace all day then go out that night like looking bl00dy Linda La Hughes!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> But I'll tell you something (said like Rab C!!) Im well proud of you for pisting them when you were that unhappy with them. Muchos respectos!
> 
> I won't even start a journal until I'm happy with how I look so well done babe.
> 
> You know me.... do or die.
> 
> I'll do it, or die trying....


Yes, I do know you and you will do ALL you can to achieve your goals. Very admirable. xx


----------



## W33BAM

RS2007 said:


> I dont know if it is the gluten, the wheat or something else added to the bread, but the effect is real, and it is worse than just cosmetic - I get terrible bloating, painful stomach cramps, and worryingly blinding headaches when I am having one of these episodes.
> 
> Funny, I am the same. I even get that reaction with Pizza especially thick base pizzas. And even red meats like mince and tatties or roast beef if its a big portion. I also get it with moderate sized meals and ice cream. Gluten, dairy, lactose defects maybe? Maybe a reaction of what I am mixing food wise as apposed to just one thing??
> 
> I too have IBS and unfortunately suffer from Vasovagel which is brought on from bowel/colon disfunction/pain. So not ideal!
> 
> I wonder if the level of meds is bloating you too - all "up the dose" joking aside which I agree with in certain situations, it is quite a lot for a wee lassie (lol joke!!) like you, and it is maybe time to gain advantage not by adding stuff in, but by dropping stuff OUT.... KISS principle. Maybe talk it over with your adviser, see what he thinks...
> 
> Co-incidentaly Johnny was saying the same. Just his thrupence observation...!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RS2007 said:


> Zara - 3lb blow up on someone of your frame size is considerable, and could explain some of what we see in the photos. Interestingly I see you mentioned bread! When I cut bread for any length of time, then reintroduce it in a cheat or whatever, my face blows up almost like an alergic reaction.
> 
> I dont know if it is the gluten, the wheat or something else added to the bread, but the effect is real, and it is worse than just cosmetic -* I get terrible bloating, painful stomach cramps, and worryingly blinding headaches* when I am having one of these episodes.
> 
> I am just wondering if you are the same - well, worse due to the underlying IBS - might be worth avoiding bread entirely from now on in...


Yus... thats been me. headaches not bad but there. And yup.... 3lbs makes a big difference on me at all of 5ft 2 lol. The really stupid thing, is that I never eat bread all year round, yet for some GENIUS reason have had it on my last 2 cheat meals..... :whistling: (@rse). Well I know what not to do now eh? 

Funny about the face too.... I gotta moon face in the pics when in actual fact everyone been commenting on my face looking much thinner last week etc...



RS2007 said:


> I am confident you will come in, focus. If you really want it, you will do it - you know this.


aye..... stubborn cow that I am..... :whistling:



RS2007 said:


> I wonder if the level of meds is bloating you too - all "up the dose" joking aside which I agree with in certain situations, it is quite a lot for a wee lassie (lol joke!!) like you, and it is maybe time to gain advantage not by adding stuff in, but by dropping stuff OUT.... KISS principle. Maybe talk it over with your adviser, see what he thinks...


Will do, but primo and equi dose is half what it was in jan.... plus only been back on one week so I wouldn't expect that to be enough time to cause much reaction? Even the dose I was on in Jan shouldn't in theory be enough to aromatise... but I taking nolva every day anyway just incase.... Maybe I need to up the dose of nolva....? :tongue: (or failing that T3 lol....).

Either way, am not on these right through... last 4 weeks they'll be dropped and will be different 

More relevant I think is starting gh on sat.... 4 (intelligent lol) people have said to me today that it has an effect on blood sugar levels by blocking insulin production and that could possibly be a cause for me feeling so exhausted/drained/run down... and that hopefully in a few days that will rectify itself. Doubtful that its affected anything other than energy levels etc but who knows....?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Ya, I think I do remember that.... I'm certain you will come in in time but it would be nice to come in early and have that time to play with.
> 
> I think you are too. The most impirtant thing is how you feel and what you see cause you don't want to be getting demotivated or making extreme decisions.
> 
> It must be frustrating as hell though when you know you looked better on saturday too. Ragin!! That always happens to me. I look ace all day then go out that night like looking bl00dy Linda La Hughes!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> But I'll tell you something (said like Rab C!!) Im well proud of you for pisting them when you were that unhappy with them. Muchos respectos!
> 
> I won't even start a journal until I'm happy with how I look so well done babe.
> 
> Yes, I do know you and you will do ALL you can to achieve your goals. Very admirable. xx


cheers missus  

Well... I said I'd post the pics so I post them. Happy with them or otherwise


----------



## Guest

Hey Zar. Just had a chance to look at the update pics for the first time. Was at a funeral the last few days so I havent been on much. I can definately see progress and think you look great hun:thumb:


----------



## winger

Bump


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Will do, but primo and equi dose is half what it was in jan.... plus only been back on one week so I wouldn't expect that to be enough time to cause much reaction? Even the dose I was on in Jan shouldn't in theory be enough to aromatise... but I taking nolva every day anyway just incase.... Maybe I need to up the dose of nolva....? :tongue: (or failing that T3 lol....).
> 
> Either way, am not on these right through... last 4 weeks they'll be dropped and will be different
> 
> More relevant I think is starting gh on sat.... 4 (intelligent lol) people have said to me today that it has an effect on blood sugar levels by blocking insulin production and that could possibly be a cause for me feeling so exhausted/drained/run down... and that hopefully in a few days that will rectify itself. Doubtful that its affected anything other than energy levels etc but who knows....?


RE the cycle - just ignore me then, wasn't aware of the changes in usage since last time we spoke!

I know its not important at this point, and wont affect actual fat loss, but perhaps some sodium manipulation might be worth it, starting 2 or 3 days out from your next picture date - purely so we can get any water off that might be confusing the issue... I take it you are keeping fluid nice and high? Maybe ramp it up a bit more on the run in to your pics, and use aquaban - very under-rated OTC supplement, addresses the root cause of fluid retention by actively expelling excess sodium ions... the effect can be dramatic if timed right.

Just a suggestion, as I say has no bearing on fat loss, just gives a clearer picture of what is still to be done...


----------



## rs007

Just out of interest Zara, what is your caffiene intake in total, including approx estimates for tea/coffee, whatever is an any fat burners and other supps etc? Mine got out of hand last year to the point I chronically overdosed, just pulled me down more and more. Got to the point I was like the way you describe yourself a few posts back - feeling something isnt right or going wrong, utterly exhausted (physically and mentally) and just totally detached/zombie like.

I came off caffiene for a week, and within two days felt great - then I restarted at a more moderate dose.

Ephedrine could do it too if you have ran it for an extended time at a decent dose - just burns you out.

Just throwing possible ideas about, feel free to ignore.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RS2007 said:


> RE the cycle - just ignore me then, wasn't aware of the changes in usage since last time we spoke!
> 
> I know its not important at this point, and wont affect actual fat loss, but perhaps some sodium manipulation might be worth it, starting 2 or 3 days out from your next picture date - purely so we can get any water off that might be confusing the issue... I take it you are keeping fluid nice and high? Maybe ramp it up a bit more on the run in to your pics, and use aquaban - very under-rated OTC supplement, addresses the root cause of fluid retention by actively expelling excess sodium ions... the effect can be dramatic if timed right.
> 
> Just a suggestion, as I say has no bearing on fat loss, just gives a clearer picture of what is still to be done...


In all honesty prob not drinking enough water.... oops. It did cross my mind though and am forcing it in now..... I've a habit of eating sugar free chewing gum to deal with dry mouth from fat burners etc.... should be drinking instead I know...

I have HRI Water Balance tablets here which is what i used last time.... they got (per tablet):

Dandelion RootPower 100mg

Powdered Buchu 15mg

Powdered Parsley Piert 15mg

Powdered Uva Ursi 18mg

Is aquaban much different? Off up to boots today anyway so will have a peek... (gonna look for some digestive enzyme tablets but dunno which are good...)

I've never attempted sodium manipulation before....



RS2007 said:


> Just out of interest Zara, what is your caffiene intake in total, including approx estimates for tea/coffee, whatever is an any fat burners and other supps etc? Mine got out of hand last year to the point I chronically overdosed, just pulled me down more and more. Got to the point I was like the way you describe yourself a few posts back - feeling something isnt right or going wrong, utterly exhausted (physically and mentally) and just totally detached/zombie like.
> 
> I came off caffiene for a week, and within two days felt great - then I restarted at a more moderate dose.
> 
> Ephedrine could do it too if you have ran it for an extended time at a decent dose - just burns you out.
> 
> Just throwing possible ideas about, feel free to ignore.


I mentioned above about fat burners keeping me going eh?

Yesterday, because I had to drag myself home to bed, I took last night off the gym, slept for a bit in the afternoon etc... didn't take anymore fatburners/stims and felt a lot better last night... I then took some nytol and slept til 1145 this morning!!!  :thumb:

Am not taking any pharma eph.... stuff kills me... turns me into a moody psychopath lol...

Currently take:

0630: 2 grenades

*Ingredients:*

Ma Huang - 500mg

Caffeine - 300mg

L-Tyrosine - 200mg

Chromium Polynicotinate - 10mg

Coleus forskohli - 200mg

Then twice a day 3 Lean-R's....

*Ingredients:*

*
*Garcina Cambogia - 750mg

Guarana Extract - 750mg

Citrus Aurantium - 600mg

L-Tyrosine - 250mg

Caffeine - 75mg

Cocoa Extract - 50mg

Octopamine - 15mg

Bioperine - 5mg

Also have some liquid clen... if I finish work early enough I take a small amount after I finish work before gym... cant take it in morning as need steady hands for work. Cant take clen tablets as hands will still be shaking next day lol....

I dont drink tea or coffee, If I am out and about or working etc and feel the crash coming from fat burners wearing off, sometimes have a sugar-free redbull... not the healthiest way to live I know lol...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Quick snap today.... watery as fck still, but look better than sunday, but still 4lbs heavier than saturday....??? :confused1:


----------



## Goose

You have plenty of time Zara, pick up the paces now and you wont be rushing towards to end. I want to see you do well and I know you deserve it.

Oh and pics will be uploaded tonight.. 

All the best..


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> Quick snap today.... watery as fck still, but look better than sunday, but still 4lbs heavier than saturday....??? :confused1:


Ahh see, the lighting coulod even be a factor Zar cause thats the first Ive proper seen your abs since pics started. And Christ knows they don't just appear in 2 days!! Lookin good. 4lb heavier? wtf? Most people will be well envious at how quickly you gain!

(I has me that top and matching breeks too!!)


----------



## rs007

That is a fair whack of caffiene Zara, again considering your frame size - not so much in terms of acute one hit dosage - just about anyone could tolerate that - but in terms of chronic, cummulative effect. Remember, you have guarana in there as well, which while not immediately obvious, yields even more caffiene.

To put it into context, I was taking one 200mg caff tab 3x daily, plus coffees - but only weak instant so not as much there as you'd think - assume total 800mg - and that was enough to screw me up after about 9 or 10 weeks at a stage wieght of around 14st at the time... so it could be as simple as that, at least in part.

I do love my caffiene, ephedrine etc, but it really does get to the point where you end up taking it just to bring yourself up to normal for a short while, before crashing again, and the only thing that sorted me was to take a short break and start again.

Onward and upward regardless Zara, from now on in is where the big changes happen!


----------



## ElfinTan

4lbs possibly from the GH you think? Remember when I started my diet I gained...same time as started the GH and RHS.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RS2007 said:


> That is a fair whack of caffiene Zara, again considering your frame size - not so much in terms of acute one hit dosage - just about anyone could tolerate that - but in terms of chronic, cummulative effect. Remember, you have guarana in there as well, which while not immediately obvious, yields even more caffiene.
> 
> To put it into context, I was taking one 200mg caff tab 3x daily, plus coffees - but only weak instant so not as much there as you'd think - assume total 800mg - and that was enough to screw me up after about 9 or 10 weeks at a stage wieght of around 14st at the time... so it could be as simple as that, at least in part.
> 
> I do love my caffiene, ephedrine etc, but it really does get to the point where you end up taking it just to bring yourself up to normal for a short while, before crashing again, and the only thing that sorted me was to take a short break and start again.
> 
> Onward and upward regardless Zara, from now on in is where the big changes happen!


Yeah I know exactly what you mean... gets so you can't function without lol...

Just did quick mental calculation and from grenades and lean-r's alone, thats 1050mgs per day... which is equal to 4 cans of red bull. That said do sometimes top up with sugar free red bull if struggling.... :whistling: so we could say up to 1500mgs/day.

I think I'll have a look at this.... saturday I dont train at night, so I could prob jst take the 2 grenades in the morning that day and nothing else.... could do same sunday actually too as go train legs then do cardio and thats it. So sat/sun no lean-r's or other caffeine apart from the grenades. Mon-Fri might drop the first serving of grenades too for a while at least... just take them in the late afternoon before I go train...?

Am pretty sure you're right though.... won't be helping how I am feeling.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> 4lbs possibly from the GH you think? Remember when I started my diet I gained...same time as started the GH and RHS.


Did you? hmmm....

my first immediate thought was water retention due to IBS....? God knows.

Everyones telling me the gh throws you a bit the first few days then settles down so am willing to wait and see if this is the case....


----------



## ElfinTan

Grenades completely wipe me out!


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> Did you? hmmm....
> 
> my first immediate thought was water retention due to IBS....? God knows.
> 
> Everyones telling me the gh throws you a bit the first few days then settles down so am willing to wait and see if this is the case....


Yup.....started diet and watched the scales go UP!!!!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Grenades completely wipe me out!


I have the odd day where when they wear off I jst die.... yesterday for example....



ElfinTan said:


> Yup.....started diet and watched the scales go UP!!!!!!!! :whistling:


lol. Last year when I did my first primo course that happened but I put on over a stone pmsl.... 17lbs I think? :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> I have the odd day where when they wear off I jst die.... yesterday for example....
> 
> lol. Last year when I did my first primo course that happened but I put on over a stone pmsl.... 17lbs I think? :whistling:


Kin 'ell!!!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Kin 'ell!!!!!!


Yup.

This was me in South Africa in Aug/Sept.... 9st 2.

Went on primo when I got home and shot up to 10st 5 lol.... :whistling:


----------



## dmcc

Ooh hello!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Zara-Leoni said:


> Quick snap today.... watery as fck still, but look better than sunday, but still 4lbs heavier than saturday....??? :confused1:


Nice abs lassie!! :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

9st2......still lighter than me Pip Squeak x

Loving the abs!!!!!!


----------



## W33BAM

MaKaVeLi said:


> Nice abs lassie!! :thumb:


Ocht aye the noo, yer soundin mare Scottish every day laddie!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Ahh see, the lighting coulod even be a factor Zar cause thats the first Ive proper seen your abs since pics started. And Christ knows they don't just appear in 2 days!! Lookin good. 4lb heavier? wtf? Most people will be well envious at how quickly you gain!
> 
> (I has me that top and matching breeks too!!)


This was only a few hours later Lou and think is different again pmsl.... (shoulders etc look more defined too... which is how i normally look at the minute)

Ach well... so long as keeps getting better... still feel horribly bloated compared to sat, but went today and got some probotics and some electrolytes.... worth a try lol.


----------



## Goose

You can definatley see the abs coming through nicely. By the looks of things it seems like water you are holding which I reckon closer to competition your body will adapt and drop the water.

How much cardio are you performing now Zara?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> You can definatley see the abs coming through nicely. By the looks of things it seems like water you are holding which I reckon closer to competition your body will adapt and drop the water.
> 
> How much cardio are you performing now Zara?


Theres defo still a good bit of fat... but I do believe that something triggered a load of water retention at the weekend and much of its still there....

My cardio is 60 mins am and 30-45 mins pm PWO depending on how knackered I am... but because I have felt so **** recently I only did 30 mins sat/sun/mon, and today I did 60 mins.

Tomorrow I hope to be back to normal as I defo feeling better today than I was.


----------



## Goose

Zara-Leoni said:


> Theres defo still a good bit of fat... but I do believe that something triggered a load of water retention at the weekend and much of its still there....
> 
> My cardio is 60 mins am and 30-45 mins pm PWO depending on how knackered I am... but because I have felt so **** recently I only did 30 mins sat/sun/mon, and today I did 60 mins.
> 
> Tomorrow I hope to be back to normal as I defo feeling better today than I was.


Maybe the cardio affected this as the weekend was less but I wouldnt have thought it meant you held more water/gained fat. Could be down to a high sodium cheat meal :tongue:

I'm meant to start cardio but struggled to get up at 5:30am this morning so attempt two is tomorrow! need to though as im getting fat 

Are you using any diuretics leading up to the show?


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> This was only a few hours later Lou and think is different again pmsl.... (shoulders etc look more defined too... which is how i normally look at the minute)
> 
> Ach well... so long as keeps getting better... still feel horribly bloated compared to sat, but went today and got some probotics and some electrolytes.... worth a try lol.


Good God Zar!! The incredible changing body!!

These do look even better than the morning one. Your shoulders are much more defined and even starting to striate nicely. FFS! What the hell have you been doing betwen pics!! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> Maybe the cardio affected this as the weekend was less but I wouldnt have thought it meant you held more water/gained fat. Could be down to a high sodium cheat meal :tongue:
> 
> I'm meant to start cardio but struggled to get up at 5:30am this morning so attempt two is tomorrow! need to though as im getting fat
> 
> Are you using any diuretics leading up to the show?


No to all.... lowering cardio was after it happened... cheat meal wasnt high sodium and no diuretics lol.....


----------



## Goose

Zara-Leoni said:


> No to all.... lowering cardio was after it happened... cheat meal wasnt high sodium and no diuretics lol.....


I blame the lighting on the camera then.. Only excuse I have left..

:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Good God Zar!! The incredible changing body!!
> 
> These do look even better than the morning one. Your shoulders are much more defined and even starting to striate nicely. FFS! What the hell have you been doing betwen pics!! :thumb: :thumb :


Buggered if I know Lou.... wish I did.

Its just starting to come back off again..... thats all I know.

Like I say, still looked better on Saturday morning but hey ho. Least it IS coming off again, whatever the hell caused it.....


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Did you have a two hour long romp? Could be a reason why you lost water:lol:


----------



## Beklet

THose new pics are a definite improvement! :thumb:


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> Buggered if I know Lou.... wish I did.
> 
> Its just starting to come back off again..... thats all I know.
> 
> Like I say, still looked better on Saturday morning but hey ho. Least it IS coming off again, whatever the hell caused it.....


Strange! Hopefully you'll figure it out so you can manipulate your body for show day (s)

It's all a learning experience. I wish O knew what made me bloat and retain water.... Oh wait, I do.... Its all them oreo's and dorito's I'm eating!! :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> Did you have a two hour long romp? Could be a reason why you lost water:lol:


Meh.... I wish. Chance would be a fine thing..... :sneaky2:



Beklet said:


> THose new pics are a definite improvement! :thumb:


Cheers chook 



W33BAM said:


> Strange! Hopefully you'll figure it out so you can manipulate your body for show day (s)
> 
> It's all a learning experience. I wish O knew what made me bloat and retain water.... Oh wait, I do.... Its all them oreo's and dorito's I'm eating!! :lol:


I think, with hindsight, chatting to ppl and much deliberation..... its a been a combination of starting GH and eating bread on my cheat meal.....

Few ppl have spoken to me privately now about this.... and they've all said it'll be the gh, and may take 5-10 days to settle down. Apparently this is prob also the main cause of my extreme tiredness too... as gh inhibits insulin production and therefor will affect blood sugar levels.... something which I am extremely sensitive to as it is. So... with that in mind I shall stick it out and see if it improves as it ought to.

Was advised to get some glycerin tonight too, so back to boots tomorrow lol....


----------



## winger

Your new pics you look much better. Shoulders are massive and arms look fabulous, but honestly, unless you take the same pics under the same light doing the same pose I cant tell. Not having a go by any means.

I will just wait for the update pics. Now you are hungry and next Sundays pics will be spot on!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Your new pics you look much better. Shoulders are massive and arms look fabulous, but honestly, unless you take the same pics under the same light doing the same pose I cant tell. Not having a go by any means.
> 
> I will just wait for the update pics. Now you are hungry and next Sundays pics will be spot on!


Am still carrying the extra 4lbs this morning.... lol

Quick peek in the mirror says no better and no worse than yesterday....

Thing with photos (I think anyway) they can make you look worse but not better.... (well I hope thats the case haha...). Might take the next lot on saturday before cheat meal, either that or leave cheat til sunday night......


----------



## ElfinTan

Agree with Winger in that comparison photos need to be like with like. Same place, same light, same pose.

Zara you're right about looking better in 'real' life. I tke LOADS of pictures of Mr G and very often the detail just doesn't come threw on the photos. The flash whites alot of things out. There is a spot in the gym behind the cardio equipment and next to the scales that is very 'true'. it wouldn't make a blind bit of difference to me at the moment though lol.

Digestive Enzymes = Solgar


----------



## ShaunMc

keep up the work zara plenty of time yet..... dont let the head go first

as has been said the flash on photos wont do u justice and totaly smooths you out so standard pics without tan not a good indication

loads of time left yet so a few daily changes wont mean fcuk all at this stage and the water can go as quick as it comes on

stay focussed u know wha needs to be done x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ShaunMc said:


> keep up the work zara plenty of time yet..... dont let the head go first
> 
> as has been said the flash on photos wont do u justice and totaly smooths you out so standard pics without tan not a good indication
> 
> loads of time left yet so a few daily changes wont mean fcuk all at this stage and the water can go as quick as it comes on
> 
> stay focussed u know wha needs to be done x


I want to just sleep through the rest of my prep.... wake me up in may lol.

My head can't deal with lifes dramas on low carbs I don't cope well...

Anyway, less of the self-pity Ford. lol.


----------



## Guest

Just admit it Zar, that you secretly love dieting


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Trying to pull myself together to do last cardio session.....

Gym today... I think this sounds made up but I swear its this bad lol...

Theres 3 benches... I was in the middle. To my left was a middle aged man in a wrestling style unitard (I kid you not) with a big stripey beach towel - for what purpose I know not - he was arm curling 7kg dumbells (no - not a typo) and swinging about like a maniac in the process... :confused1:

To my right, a young lad, max of about 8 stone, doing bicep isolation curls with 4kg dumbells, and roaring the place down....

Me sat in the middle with my head in my hands almost greeting lol.

Then after I finished couldn't do cardio (hence having to go back now) as the council decided to have an open day for P7 schoolchildren, and every single piece of cardio equipment had a fcuking child on it :cursing:

Spoke to Gym Manager, who to be fair said he has noticed that sometimes I struggle to get my workouts done due to kids hanging about using equipment etc (shame he cant do anything about the sodding mummy-tummy brigade who hog all the cardio equipment in the morning :cursing: ) and that he's asked fitness instructors to try make sure they're not in ppls way....

Been down at Roberts gym more than usual this week either due to being unable to get space to train at Council gym, or just wanting peace from the window-licking numpties... can see me pretty much switching over completely if it carries on this way.

Soooo..... really looking forward to going there now to do cardio amongst all the spazzys...... :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> Just admit it Zar, that you secretly love dieting


My secret love aint dieting  :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> My secret love aint dieting  :whistling:


Hmmmm.... Then I wonder what/who it could be:whistling::laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> Hmmmm.... Then I wonder what/who it could be:whistling::laugh:


We'll have a competition. Whomever can guess, gets to feed me chocolate on my cheat night.

Sounds fair to me..... :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> We'll have a competition. Whomever can guess, gets to feed me chocolate on my cheat night.
> 
> Sounds fair to me..... :whistling:


Has to me....

What time do you want me over and what kind of chocolate should I bring??


----------



## Beklet

What's a 4kg dumbbell?????  :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> What's a 4kg dumbbell?????  :whistling: :whistling:


You not got skinny bicep boys in your gym I take it...?

oh aye... right enough... guess not pmsl


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> You not got skinny bicep boys in your gym I take it...?
> 
> oh aye... right enough... guess not pmsl


Probably have but don't think they'd dare pick up one of those when I'm standing next to them lol :laugh:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Hang in there and I'll buy you as much chocolate as you want WHEN you win the comps!!  PMSL at those "men" they should be ashamed


----------



## ElfinTan

Ypu'll be fine at Roberts now that 4 jumper and a woolly hat season is over! :0)


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> Hang in there and I'll buy you as much chocolate as you want WHEN you win the comps!!  PMSL at those "men" they should be ashamed


Awww cheers sweetie :thumb:



ElfinTan said:


> Ypu'll be fine at Roberts now that 4 jumper and a woolly hat season is over! :0)


Aye.... is a point thats been going through my mind recently to be fair.... tis currently only 3 jumpers and a scarf season (still snow here - we're up a big feck off hill remember... the one with killer sheep and a mysterious lack of hillwalkers..... lol)... Once it gets down to two jumpers weather, be laughing :thumb:


----------



## jw007

Up the dose

Up the weight:whistling:

Lower the cardio :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Up the dose
> 
> *Up the weight:whistling:*
> 
> Lower the cardio :lol: :lol:


They don't make pink dumbells any heavier though.... :whistling:


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> They don't make pink dumbells any heavier though.... :whistling:


I take it way up there you have heard of paint tho..

Thats all im saying:whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> I take it way up there you have heard of paint tho..
> 
> Thats all im saying:whistling:


Oh yeah..........

hehe. Am blonde. What can I say......... :innocent:


----------



## Chris1

Jeez, you're all over the place at the moment canny lass!! 

Deep breaths and patience is all thats needed to survive.

Failing that take your freshly painted pink kg DB and batter then to death with it


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> Jeez, you're all over the place at the moment canny lass!!
> 
> Deep breaths and patience is all thats needed to survive.
> 
> Failing that take your freshly painted pink kg DB and batter then to death with it


Aye.... not in the best form the now.....

Am a tough cookie though.... I'll live. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger eh? 

After all, this is Fordy we're talking about hehe:


----------



## Chris1

well, apart from Syphillus, yeah I guess so 

Not long left now though, you'll be grand.

Nothing wrong with a wee greet now and then. I wish i wasn't do manly then I could do it :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> well, apart from Syphillus, yeah I guess so
> 
> Not long left now though, you'll be grand.
> 
> Nothing wrong with a wee greet now and then. I wish i wasn't do manly then I could do it :whistling:


Well I'm ok on that score pmsl.... gotta be having sex for that have you no? 

Oooohh who said anything about greeting? I'm a big (ok, wee) tough scottish lassie.... we don't DO greeting!

(well... not that I'm gner admit to infront of anyone anyway....oh hang on.... wait a minute..... DOH!)


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Decent-ish news. 2 of the 4lbs I aquired overnight on sat/sun have now left my body 

Also today feel less like have been hit by a truck.

Fingers crossed other 2lbs gone by tomorrow and the games back on..... :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Agh what is it with this tired thing???

I feel like a zombie - am almost tempted to go to the gym now to perk myself up for later....not helped by me going to bed early last night (about 10.30pm) then waking up at 4am and only being able to doze after that.... :cursing:

Time for some wakey wakey caffeine or something - I have some Hydroxycrap Hardcore in my drawer - may have to resort to them to keep me conscious in the afternoons!!!

Good that 2lbs has gone though!!! :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Agh what is it with this tired thing???
> 
> I feel like a zombie - am almost tempted to go to the gym now to perk myself up for later....not helped by me going to bed early last night (about 10.30pm) then waking up at 4am and only being able to doze after that.... :cursing:
> 
> Time for some wakey wakey caffeine or something - I have some Hydroxycrap Hardcore in my drawer - may have to resort to them to keep me conscious in the afternoons!!!
> 
> Good that 2lbs has gone though!!! :thumb:


Yes Bek.... Up The Dose..... that'll wake you up :thumb:

Everyone's gubbed the now.... dunno why... also can count about half a dozen people who are raging cos their last leg session was a total washout.... (me included lol). Weird.... :confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Have had a different day.

Decided to do cardio outside for a change... so packed doglet into car and went hillwalking  (couple of photos of the manky little git.... will put up in a minute lol).

Am now fitter than dog... he's out cold and snoring and Ive still got 2nd lot of cardio to do lol!

Feel MUCH better today than I have all week.... dropped the fatburners for a few days and have to say my mental state is much improved :thumbup1:

Physically not to awful either... bit weak feeling, but improvement on earlier in the week :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Fat-Chops Doglet doing cardio with mum..... 



















CLEARLY wasn't getting dirty enough sooo......


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Someone who was up here recently took a liking to our killer sheep.... so since I know you'll be missing them.... 










Bit better view than you get on a treadmill eh? Might start doing this regularly, good for the mind too.... :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

Wow, that is pretty.

Does the dog go after the sheep zara?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Wow, that is pretty.
> 
> Does the dog go after the sheep zara?


No, he's a good boy. All my men are well trained..... 

Besides... those are killer sheep.... he wouldn't dare.... 

hehe... joking aside nah.... he's a very well behaved dog... not agressive at all unless he thinks his mums in danger


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Zara-Leoni said:


> Someone who was up here recently took a liking to our killer sheep.... so since I know you'll be missing them....


Do I see GHS and offo in that field ****ing the sheep? Lol your dog is ace! What breed is he?


----------



## Beklet

That's a cool dog.

I think I need to go somewhere nice to do cardio but this place is far too flat :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> Do I see GHS and offo in that field ****ing the sheep? Lol your dog is ace! What breed is he?


He's an American Bulldog  Names Blue... cos he has one blue eye, and and one brown one lol...



Beklet said:


> That's a cool dog.
> 
> I think I need to go somewhere nice to do cardio but this place is far too flat :cursing:


Aye.... one of the few useful things about living in the wilderness lol....


----------



## shakey

Some great scenery pics Zara,i love going out early in the mornings for a powerwalk taking in the views of the coast etc,set you up nicely for the day aye lol:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

shakey said:


> Some great scenery pics Zara,i love going out early in the mornings for a powerwalk taking in the views of the coast etc,set you up nicely for the day aye lol:thumb: :thumb:


Yup :thumbup1:

Such a nice change from treadmill too!

Jst back from 2nd lot of cardio.... feeling wide awake and full of energy now despite big reduction in stims lol... :thumb:


----------



## Geo

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yup :thumbup1:
> 
> Such a nice change from treadmill too!
> 
> Jst back from 2nd lot of cardio.... feeling wide awake and *full of energy* now despite big reduction in stims lol... :thumb:


 :wink: :wink: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

See....dog walking cardio aint such a bad idea....and all I have are old railway lines and the ship canal ffs!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> See....dog walking cardio aint such a bad idea....and all I have are old railway lines and the ship canal ffs!


Yup... cant beat hills..... and some killer sheep to scare you into walking faster


----------



## ElfinTan

We just have hooligan ducks and swans!


----------



## MissBC

I just have gay men bumming in the common???


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yup... cant beat hills..... and some killer sheep to scare you into walking faster


Zara took this pic at night. :whistling:


----------



## Chris1

Thats funny Winger, I like it 

Do you have heart rate monitor when you go out Zara? Or I guess you've been doing this long enough now to know where your at without one.

Awesome dog, I love them, best animal in the world.....well apart from Tigers, but the last one kept eating the goldfish so he had to go.

Glad you're feeling better as well, nowt like a good walk to clear the mind and lungs and revitalise. Nature provides the best form of Detox around if we only thought to use it more often


----------



## DRED

MissBC said:


> I just have gay men bumming in the common???


lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Zara took this pic at night. :whistling:


PMSL!!! That must have been what he saw...... :lol:



windsor81 said:


> Thats funny Winger, I like it
> 
> Do you have heart rate monitor when you go out Zara? Or I guess you've been doing this long enough now to know where your at without one.
> 
> Awesome dog, I love them, best animal in the world.....well apart from Tigers, but the last one kept eating the goldfish so he had to go.
> 
> Glad you're feeling better as well, nowt like a good walk to clear the mind and lungs and revitalise. Nature provides the best form of Detox around if we only thought to use it more often


Nah, no heart rate monitor.... as you say, you get used to it so you know if doing enough/too much.

Getting out in the fresh air and away from people etc for a bit is prob the best thing I could have done


----------



## Goose

Zara-Leoni said:


> hehe. Am blonde. What can I say......... :innocent:


Think you should dye your hair brown


----------



## leafman

your pics look good zar but mayb id say that anyway  Lovin ur dog aswell i got 3 akitas, 2 boys one bitch and love taking them out just wish i had your surroundings  By the way is there any fish in that loch? Pike? lol id be fishing it, some killer pike too from what iv heard up in scotland


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> Think you should dye your hair brown


Whaaaat????? :blink:

Sacriledge. Don't you swear at me........ :sneaky2: 

Brown hair.... ffs..... gads......



leafman said:


> your pics look good zar but mayb id say that anyway  Lovin ur dog aswell i got 3 akitas, 2 boys one bitch and love taking them out just wish i had your surroundings  By the way is there any fish in that loch? Pike? lol id be fishing it, some killer pike too from what iv heard up in scotland


Is the reservoir... yeah people fish in it. Pike are evil buggers too lol....


----------



## Beklet

Goose said:


> Think you should dye your hair brown


You sick puppy! :scared:

Lol I have dyed my hair every colour imaginable over the years.....except brown.......even I'm not that brave....... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> You sick puppy! :scared:
> 
> Lol I have dyed my hair every colour imaginable over the years.....except brown.......even I'm not that brave....... :lol:


Brown hair.... ffs... how very dull.... next thing you'll be telling us to wear sensible shoes and anoraks.... 

(cue stampede of irate brunettes.... you know I love ya's all really..... just dont wanna BE one..... :lol: )


----------



## Goose

Zara-Leoni said:


> Brown hair.... ffs... how very dull.... next thing you'll be telling us to wear sensible shoes and anoraks....
> 
> (cue stampede of irate brunettes.... you know I love ya's all really..... just dont wanna BE one..... :lol: )


We each have our own opinions on blondes/brunettes..

Short hair and Long hair 

And I have my reasons.. 

:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> We each have our own opinions on blondes/brunettes..
> 
> Short hair and Long hair
> 
> And I have my reasons..
> 
> :lol:


Heres the rules.

Women: Blonde hair, long.

Men: Brown hair, short.

Simple


----------



## Goose

Zara-Leoni said:


> Heres the rules.
> 
> Women: Blonde hair, long.
> 
> Men: Brown hair, short.
> 
> Simple


Mine is hardly long!!! :ban:

I thought you would go for the matching look Zar.. a nice long blonde haired muscle man


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Zara-Leoni said:


> Brown hair.... ffs... how very dull.... next thing you'll be telling us to wear sensible shoes and anoraks....
> 
> (cue stampede of irate brunettes.... you know I love ya's all really..... just dont wanna BE one..... :lol: )


 :cursing: 

Haha - keep the blonde and Beklet too - looks good!

I liked mine more when it had a lot of blonde in it but can only get away with it in Summer and it changed the shape of my curls too much, I'm just going to have to stay mysterious brunette or go for the bright red again! Decisions, decisions!


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> Heres the rules.
> 
> Women: Blonde hair, long.
> 
> *Men: Brown hair, short.*
> 
> Simple


That's me bllxed then:whistling:


----------



## Beklet

Goose said:


> Mine is hardly long!!! :ban:
> 
> I thought you would go for the matching look Zar.. a nice long blonde haired muscle man


Blond beefcake?? Where????? Bring it on!!!!!!! :thumb:



WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> :cursing:
> 
> Haha - keep the blonde and Beklet too - looks good!
> 
> I liked mine more when it had a lot of blonde in it but can only get away with it in Summer *and it changed the shape of my curls too much*, I'm just going to have to stay mysterious brunette or go for the bright red again! Decisions, decisions!


Not just me then? Bleach makes my hair straight if I'm not careful......

Red rocks!! Mine will be red again soon (when I get sick of doing my roots so....about 3 months then..... :lol: )


----------



## Goose

I think brunette would suit Zara. :lol: 

Amazon and Tan - Your hairs fine as it is!


----------



## Goose

Beklet said:


> Blond beefcake?? Where????? Bring it on!!!!!!! :thumb:


We are joking.................Right? :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> Mine is hardly long!!! :ban:
> 
> I thought you would go for the matching look Zar.. a nice long blonde haired muscle man


Ewwwww gads NO!

Dont do blonde men.... OR long hair.... :sneaky2: urghh.

Muscles however..... :whistling:



ElfinTan said:


> That's me bllxed then:whistling:


Haha.... I knew you'd be on your way in here when I wrote that..... :lol:



Beklet said:


> Blond beefcake?? Where????? Bring it on!!!!!!! :thumb:
> 
> Not just me then? Bleach makes my hair straight if I'm not careful......
> 
> Red rocks!! Mine will be red again soon (when I get sick of doing my roots so....about 3 months then..... :lol: )


As said before Bek..... blondes are ALL yours lol.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> *I think brunette would suit Zara.* :lol:
> 
> Amazon and Tan - Your hairs fine as it is!


.....am sure some would (strongly) disagree with you there lol... wouldn't be a popular decision that..... :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Well going of your discription it sounds like I'm your ideal 'man'.....sorry to burst you bubbles chaps!


----------



## Goose

ElfinTan said:


> Well going of your discription it sounds like I'm your ideal 'man'.....sorry to burst you bubbles chaps!


I wouldn't worry.. Apparently my hairs too long anyway...

Women!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Well going of your discription it sounds like I'm your ideal 'man'.....sorry to burst you bubbles chaps!


haha!!!

That thought might not upset the more perverse among them all that much :lol: (cue hackskii and winger..... pmsl....  )


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Beklet said:


> Not just me then? Bleach makes my hair straight if I'm not careful......
> 
> Red rocks!! Mine will be red again soon (when I get sick of doing my roots so....about 3 months then..... :lol: )


No, not just you! I think it's because the bleach starts breaking your hair down and changes it's structure.


----------



## Goose

Anywhoooo Back to the subject..

Hows the training going!? You lost those 4lbs yet??


----------



## Beklet

Goose said:


> We are joking.................Right? :whistling:


About what? I like blonds......... 

It's the rock chick thing lol :laugh:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Zara-Leoni said:


> Heres the rules.
> 
> Women: Blonde hair, long.
> 
> *Men: Brown hair, short.*
> 
> Simple


Mine is brown and short like Tan like in that "mincer pic":lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> Mine is brown and short like Tan like in that "mincer pic":lol:


Really? I have a vacancy for a toyboy....

last one turned 25 on wednesday... I feel he's getting a bit old for the position now..... :lol:


----------



## Goose

Geeze I didn't realise.. I'm just a wee spring chicken compared to you guys. :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Goose said:


> Geeze I didn't realise.. I'm just a wee spring chicken compared to you guys. :lol:


Oh dear are we old enough to be your mother then???? :lol:


----------



## Goose

Beklet said:


> Oh dear are we old enough to be your mother then???? :lol:


Yeah you could say that..


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I think Goose is the same age as me??

I'll fill that vacancy if you want Zara


----------



## GHS

I'm 19 Zar and bigger than these lads 

I'll happily *fill* your void 

GHS


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> Geeze I didn't realise.. I'm just a wee spring chicken compared to you guys. :lol:


Aww bless ya lol



MaKaVeLi said:


> I think Goose is the same age as me??
> 
> I'll fill that vacancy if you want Zara


You sure.... you do know we're not related dont you...? 



GHS said:


> I'm 19 Zar and bigger than these lads
> 
> I'll happily *fill* your void
> 
> GHS


Well thats you out the running purely for that horrific line right there....  :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Zara-Leoni said:


> You sure.... you do know we're not related dont you...?


Oi biatch!


----------



## GHS

:sad: OK.....

Can't blaim a guy for trying though 

GHS


----------



## Goose

MaKaVeLi said:


> I think Goose is the same age as me??
> 
> I'll fill that vacancy if you want Zara


Are you 16 aswell?? 



GHS said:


> I'm 19 Zar and *bigger than these lads*
> 
> I'll happily *fill* your void
> 
> GHS


LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GHS

:lol: I thought you'd like that one Goosey 

GHS


----------



## Chris1

Does that mean I have to die my hair blonde Bek??

I'm not particularly muscly either Zara.

I'm too bloody old to be a toyboy.........

Somedays you just sh1t out of luck completely


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha!!!
> 
> That thought might not upset the more perverse among them all that much :lol: (cue hackskii and winger..... pmsl....  )


Did someone call winger for some perversion?


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Does that mean I have to die my hair blonde Bek??
> 
> *Don't you dare!!! * :scared:
> 
> *I like blond men, but I'm sure I posted somewhere that my preference was for blue eyes and dark hair, lol *
> 
> I'm not particularly muscly either Zara.
> 
> *Liar*
> 
> I'm too bloody old to be a toyboy.........
> 
> *You're quite a bit younger than Zara and I.....* :whistling:
> 
> Somedays you just sh1t out of luck completely


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha!!!
> 
> That thought might not upset the more perverse among them all that much :lol: (cue hackskii and winger..... pmsl....  )


 :whistling:

Tissues anyone?


----------



## ElfinTan

MaKaVeLi said:


> Mine is brown and short like Tan like in that "mincer pic":lol:


Hey don't knock it Works for me baby!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> Are you 16 aswell??


 mg: mg: mg:


----------



## Goose

Zara-Leoni said:


> mg: mg: mg:


Shocked??:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> Does that mean I have to die my hair blonde Bek??
> 
> I'm not particularly muscly either Zara.
> 
> I'm too bloody old to be a toyboy.........
> 
> Somedays you just sh1t out of luck completely


Toyboys are called such for a very good reason......

They're fun to play with for a while, but after a week you get bored and want a new one.... :whistling:

(Plus, some of 'em break easy...... :lol: )


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Did someone call winger for some perversion?


Didn't think you'd be far away..... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> Shocked??:laugh:


Jst a bit aye....

You're fibbing eh?


----------



## Goose

Zara-Leoni said:


> (Plus, some of 'em break easy...... :lol: )


There the weak ones...



Zara-Leoni said:


> Jst a bit aye....
> 
> You're fibbing eh?


Thought you'd of known?

That would be ultra toyboy haha :lol:


----------



## Chris1

Goose said:


> Shocked??:laugh:


Just keep on ice for a few years Zara 

One in the bank 

I may get highlights done now after all this talk of dying hair. Some nice blonde ones, maybe some hair extensions as well....yes..... that will do nicely :sneaky2:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Toyboys are called such for a very good reason......
> 
> They're fun to play with for a while, but after a week you get bored and want a new one.... :whistling:
> 
> (Plus, some of 'em break easy...... :lol: )


PMSL!!!! So true!!!! 



Goose said:


> There the weak ones...
> 
> Thought you'd of known?
> 
> That would be ultra toyboy haha :lol:


Jesus, I AM old enough to be your mother...but 16's still legal........ :innocent:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> Thought you'd of known?
> 
> That would be ultra toyboy haha :lol:


Fcuk.... that would be... well, if not illegal, then prob should be... 

Any dnt believe it for one second... wouldn't be allowed in the AL if that was the case.... :tongue:



windsor81 said:


> Just keep on ice for a few years Zara
> 
> One in the bank


Dnt matter how many years went by chris.... still be old enough to be his mother.... :lol:

jeeez man I'm getting old...  :whistling:



windsor81 said:


> I may get highlights done now after all this talk of dying hair. Some nice blonde ones, maybe some hair extensions as well....yes..... that will do nicely :sneaky2:


Ehhh.... yeah..... maybe not eh?  :whistling:


----------



## Guest

How are you feeling from a physical and mental standpoint today Zara??


----------



## jw007

I can join toyboy club:thumbup1:

Im younger than Both Z and Beklet:whistling:

wooooohoooooooo


----------



## Goose

Beklet said:


> Jesus, I AM old enough to be your mother...but 16's still legal........ :innocent:


haha yes its legal! 

I'd have to grow my hair and dye it for you..



Zara-Leoni said:


> Fcuk.... that would be... well, if not illegal, then prob should be...
> 
> Any dnt believe it for one second... wouldn't be allowed in the AL if that was the case.... :tongue:


It is perfectly legal.

haha what age you thinking then zar? :innocent: :confused1:


----------



## Chris1

I'm younger, but at 27 I'm way out of toyboy range :cursing:


----------



## Goose

What exactly is Toy boy age? is it relevant to the females age or just an age in general..

I am just curious.... Honest...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> How are you feeling from a physical and mental standpoint today Zara??


About 100% better than at start of week.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> I can join toyboy club:thumbup1:
> 
> Im younger than Both Z and Beklet:whistling:
> 
> wooooohoooooooo


hehe.... :tongue:

.....do you break easily though....? :whistling: :devil2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> haha what age you thinking then zar? :innocent: :confused1:


No idea now lol.... hadn't really thought about it, but did think you were old enough to drink at least...... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> I'm younger, but at 27 I'm way out of toyboy range :cursing:


oohhh I dunno.... lol



Goose said:


> What exactly is Toy boy age? is it relevant to the females age or just an age in general..
> 
> I am just curious.... Honest...


Anyone younger than me..... :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> About 100% better than at start of week.... :thumbup1:


Glad to hear 



jw007 said:


> I can join toyboy club:thumbup1:
> 
> Im younger than Both Z and Beklet:whistling:
> 
> wooooohoooooooo


Sorry to hijack here Zar...... Joe...how old are you??


----------



## Goose

Zara-Leoni said:


> No idea now lol.... hadn't really thought about it, but did think you were old enough to drink at least...... :lol:


Well your right so far ...


----------



## Beklet

jw007 said:


> I can join toyboy club:thumbup1:
> 
> Im younger than Both Z and Beklet:whistling:
> 
> wooooohoooooooo


Barely............ :lol:


----------



## jw007

zeus87529 said:


> Glad to hear
> 
> Sorry to hijack here Zar...... Joe...how old are you??


Cant remember, Dementia setting in.....

34:whistling:


----------



## Goose

Zara-Leoni said:


> oohhh I dunno.... lol
> 
> Anyone younger than me..... :thumb: :lol:


Yeah but thats no good! Your about a 15 hour drive from me :lol:


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> hehe.... :tongue:
> 
> .....do you break easily though....? :whistling: :devil2:


Already BROKE









Too late for me, save yourselves:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chris1

Zara-Leoni said:


> oohhh I dunno.... lol


 :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> Well your right so far ...


Aye thought as much.....

see, taking advantage of my low-carbs and blonde-ness and trying to pull the wool over my eyes......


----------



## Goose

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aye thought as much.....
> 
> see, taking advantage of my low-carbs and blonde-ness and trying to pull the wool over my eyes......


Go brunette then I won't be able to use that excuse in future :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> Go brunette then I won't be able to use that excuse in future :laugh:


Rather be thick


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Cant remember, Dementia setting in.....
> 
> 34:whistling:


Spare a thought love..... ur just a young pup.....


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aye thought as much.....
> 
> see, taking advantage of my low-carbs and blonde-ness and trying to pull the wool over my eyes......


Shall we set the dogs on them Zar???

Or what about we set them up with them girls from Shanghai that were hoping to cop a load some toyboys in the form of Johnny and Andy Pohill.

I believe they would be very grateful and appreciative girls!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Shall we set the dogs on them Zar???
> 
> Or what about we set them up with them girls from Shanghai that were hoping to cop a load some toyboys in the form of Johnny and Andy Pohill.
> 
> I believe they would be very grateful and appreciative girls!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


haha.... shanghai girls be more use..... Blue would lick 'em to death and rheesa and ruby prob jst put the starey eyes on them..... :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Goose is 21 the lying ****!! If I join can you bum me with a strap on? :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha.... shanghai girls be more use..... Blue would lick 'em to death and rheesa and ruby prob jst put the starey eyes on them..... :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: True!!! But Rheeza would only be licking as she likes to clean things before she eats them!!! Said dogs are lying by the window out for the count right now. 8 legs in the air, 3 or 4 of them randomly kicking as they chase rabbits or sommat in their dreams. Rheeza's big chops are hanging updide down on the floor!! Big fangs hanging out! If only our dogfizzles knew how scary they could be!!! Bl00dy fake rottweilers! :lol: :lol:

But to be fair, lets use the term 'girls' losely!!! They were proper munters!!

Andy and Johnny would've ran like the flippin clappers if they'd have come at them full of vodka!!

Draggin a leg and gruntin like a carstairs escapee!!

They'd have been forgiven for drappin' the nut on them!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> Goose is 21 the lying ****!! If I join can you bum me with a strap on? :lol:


pmsl.... thought he looked quite a big lad for 16.... :lol:

You're in the wrong journal if you want bummed.... pmsl.....


----------



## Goose

MaKaVeLi said:


> Goose is 21 the lying ****!! If I join can you bum me with a strap on? :lol:





Zara-Leoni said:


> pmsl.... thought he looked quite a big lad for 16.... :lol:
> 
> You're in the wrong journal if you want bummed.... pmsl.....


Did I specifically say I was 16 then?? :innocent:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: True!!! But Rheeza would only be licking as she likes to clean things before she eats them!!! Said dogs are lying by the window out for the count right now. 8 legs in the air, 3 or 4 of them randomly kicking as they chase rabbits or sommat in their dreams. Rheeza's big chops are hanging updide down on the floor!! Big fangs hanging out! If only our dogfizzles knew how scary they could be!!! Bl00dy fake rottweilers! :lol: :lol:


haha.... Blue doing the same.... still out for the count after doing cardio with me yesterday  (pics few pages back...).

He cant look mean even accidently though..... :lol:



W33BAM said:


> But to be fair, lets use the term 'girls' losely!!! They were proper munters!!
> 
> Andy and Johnny would've ran like the flippin clappers if they'd have come at them full of vodka!!
> 
> Draggin a leg and gruntin like a carstairs escapee!!
> 
> They'd have been forgiven for drappin' the nut on them!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


The best is.... when they're that howkin' you can just stand back and laugh at your other half desperately trying to get away..... :lol:

Funny enough.... when me, Robert and Omar left.... Robert did say the women were beginning to make him fear for his life in there.....


----------



## Goose

Every thread seems to turn to s-ex or violence.. or violence whilst having se-x..

hmmmm


----------



## Jay.32

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yup.
> 
> This was me in South Africa in Aug/Sept.... 9st 2.
> 
> Went on primo when I got home and shot up to 10st 5 lol.... :whistling:


 Denise Vanouten:tongue:


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha.... Blue doing the same.... still out for the count after doing cardio with me yesterday  (pics few pages back...).
> 
> I saw them. He is a handsome big boy. I think we should consider Blue Ruby pupsies! Imagine how cute they'd be!! But she's my ickle baby. I couldn't part with any of my grandpuppies! And Rheeza is too old now. She's the OD (original dawg) so we canna have her breeding!
> 
> The best is.... when they're that howkin' you can just stand back and laugh at your other half desperately trying to get away..... :lol:
> 
> I often do. Poor Johnny!! When he done Buff Butler he'd get mauled all the time!! I'm sure that's why he thinks I'm sane!! :lol:
> 
> Funny enough.... when me, Robert and Omar left.... Robert did say the women were beginning to make him fear for his life in there.....


I think thay may just have been me and weepee though! Epsecially after my dream!! Oh good god, I think I even told him about that!! Feck! :whistling: :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Jay.32 said:


> Denise Vanouten:tongue:


RIP Jay 32


----------



## W33BAM

MaKaVeLi said:


> RIP Jay 32


WHAT? Did he get hit by a bus after posting?

I think Denise Van Outen is hot. No?


----------



## Jay.32

MaKaVeLi said:


> RIP Jay 32


 RIP?????????????????????????? :innocent:


----------



## Goose

Jay.32 said:


> RIP?????????????????????????? :innocent:


It means RINGER IN PIECES... Thats after Maks finished with you.. :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Goose said:


> It means RINGER IN PIECES... Thats after Maks finished with you.. :laugh:


 dONT KNOCK IT TIL YOU TRIED IT!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

W33BAM said:


> WHAT? Did he get hit by a bus after posting?
> 
> I think Denise Van Outen is hot. No?


Yes she's hot, I'd smash her pasty



Goose said:


> It means RINGER IN PIECES... Thats after Maks finished with you.. :laugh:


But this is what I meant:laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

MaKaVeLi said:


> Yes she's hot, I'd smash her pasty
> 
> But this is what I meant:laugh:


 2 GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE:confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> I think thay may just have been me and weepee though! Epsecially after my dream!! Oh good god, I think I even told him about that!! Feck! :whistling: :lol:


pmsfl.... can't imagine he'd mind.... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jay.32 said:


> Denise Vanouten:tongue:


If I had a fiver for every time I've heard that I could retire.... cant see it in the slightest myself though lol....

(plus, she's tall...  )


----------



## Goose

Zara-Leoni said:


> If I had a fiver for every time I've heard that I could retire.... cant see it in the slightest myself though lol....
> 
> (plus, she's tall...  )


How tall are you? I would say 5ft 8"?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> How tall are you? I would say 5ft 8"?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

ahhh.....

thanks... :wub:


----------



## ElfinTan

I've got bra's older than Goose FFS!


----------



## Guest

Goose said:


> How tall are you? I would say 5ft 8"?


Maybe 5'8 with the stripper heels on:lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Goose said:


> How tall are you? I would say 5ft 8"?


Is that just a judgement from when you watch through her bedroom window?


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ahhh.....
> 
> thanks... :wub:


Uhuh, and I'm 5"9!!!!


----------



## Goose

ElfinTan said:


> I've got bra's older than Goose FFS!


Thats not a good thing... :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

And I'm blonde!


----------



## ElfinTan

Goose said:


> Thats not a good thing... :lol:


 :ban:


----------



## Goose

ALRIGHT PEOPLE!!

Dont make me supper neg you with my oh so low awesomeness... fftopic:


----------



## Goose

ElfinTan said:


> :ban:


Think you need to go shopping :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

ElfinTan said:


> I've got bra's older than Goose FFS!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> Maybe 5'8 with the stripper heels on:lol:


Actually.... thats spot on! :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Uhuh, and I'm 5"9!!!!


Gimme back ma shoesies then.... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> I've got bra's older than Goose FFS!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Actually.... thats spot on! :thumb:


Figured it must be close, as I have studied the stripper heel pics with a microscope


----------



## Goose

Zara-Leoni said:


> Actually.... thats spot on! :thumb:


Oh right.. They must be about a 6inch heel..


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> Oh right.. They must be about a 6inch heel..


Yup..... pmsl.....


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> Gimme back ma shoesies then.... :lol:


Hmmmmmph! Do I have to? I was just learning to balance in them!!!

Ok, I'll send Rheeza down with them around her neck!!


----------



## Goose

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yup..... pmsl.....


Haha well you are a weee lil lady then..


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Goose said:


> Haha well you are a weee lil lady then..


Just the right height for s...... oops nevermind


----------



## Goose

MaKaVeLi said:


> Just the right height for s...... oops nevermind


Thats already crossed my .......

Hows the training going Zara


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> Just the right height for s...... oops nevermind


 mg:

Ex-squeeze me Denver....??


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Sailing, you've got to be small to move around the deck quickly!


----------



## Goose

You quick thinker you.. I was thinking more sky diving..


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> Sailing, you've got to be small to move around the deck quickly!


pmsl..... Nice recovery.....


----------



## Beklet

MaKaVeLi said:


> Sailing, you've got to be small to move around the deck quickly!


Lol don't tell Windsor that.........


----------



## dmcc

Zara-Leoni said:


> Heres the rules.
> 
> Women: Blonde hair, long.
> 
> Men: Brown hair, short.
> 
> Simple


I have dark brown hair which is always shaved to a 0 or 1.



windsor81 said:


> I'm too bloody old to be a toyboy.........


But I'm too bloody gay to be her toyboy... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> I have dark brown hair which is always shaved to a 0 or 1.
> 
> But I'm too bloody gay to be her toyboy... :lol:


No Darren.... you're a boy-toy instead...


----------



## dmcc

Excuse me Ms ZLF I am all man.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Excuse me Ms ZLF I am all man.


haha.... as in toy-for-boys.... lol

Dnt you remember the Madonna thing in the 80's?


----------



## dmcc

Bloody hell woman I'm only 31... the 80's are hazy memories for me, though I do remember Madonna wearing lots of lace, frilly pink and big hair. Erotica/Vogue was the early 90's.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Bloody hell woman I'm only 31... the 80's are hazy memories for me, though I do remember Madonna wearing lots of lace, frilly pink and big hair. Erotica/Vogue was the early 90's.


haha.... she had a "boy-toy" thing/phase whatever you want to call it.... marketed herself as such....


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> Brown hair.... ffs... how very dull.... next thing you'll be telling us to wear sensible shoes and anoraks....


excuse meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee???? :cursing:


----------



## Chris1

MaKaVeLi said:


> Sailing, you've got to be small to move around the deck quickly!


I'm 6ft 4ins and I'll have you know I know my way round a boat VERY well

Having said that, there's always room for a couple of mini stowaways.

I wonder where I could find 2 beautiful, strong young ladies around the 5 - 5ft 3ins mark to come away and travel the world with me in luxury :whistling:

I'm all out of ideas for now.......... :tongue:


----------



## Chris1

Oh, and of course a 6ft 1 ish strong man for massage and after workout steam room rubdowns 

Phew....nearly left that one out :whistling:


----------



## evad

> I'm 6ft 4ins and I'll have you know I know my way round a penis VERY well


more like it you kn0b robbber

i have no hair, am too young to remember the 80's and have a number 0.5

however i am promised to another, im sorry zara

good luck with the search though


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> I've got bra's older than Goose FFS!


LOL  That sh1t is funny as hell. Wear them a few more times and send them my way....lol

I will wear them like glasses. :beer:


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> I wonder where I could find 2 beautiful, strong young ladies around the 5 - 5ft 3ins mark to come away and travel the world with me in luxury :whistling:
> 
> I'm all out of ideas for now.......... :tongue:


Aye.......5ft is taller than me...... :lol:


----------



## Chris1

Can you at least play along woman :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Can you at least play along woman :cursing:


5' in my shoes........ :thumb:

OK, I'm in!!! :lol:


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> 5' in my shoes........ :thumb:
> 
> OK, I'm in!!! :lol:


Me too....lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> I'm 6ft 4ins and I'll have you know I know my way round a boat VERY well
> 
> Having said that, there's always room for a couple of mini stowaways.
> 
> I wonder where I could find 2 beautiful, strong young ladies around the 5 - 5ft 3ins mark to come away and travel the world with me in luxury :whistling:
> 
> I'm all out of ideas for now.......... :tongue:





windsor81 said:


> Oh, and of course a 6ft 1 ish strong man for massage and after workout steam room rubdowns
> 
> Phew....nearly left that one out :whistling:


Holidaaaaaaayyyyyy!!!! :thumb: :thumb :

Darren, Bek.... pack yer suitcases, will pick ye's up on the way to the harbour.... (dock? port? what do you call it??? haha...)


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> LOL  That sh1t is funny as hell. Wear them a few more times and send them my way....lol
> 
> I will wear them like glasses. :beer:


PMSL!!

Photos please......


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Holidaaaaaaayyyyyy!!!! :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> Darren, Bek.... pack yer suitcases, will pick ye's up on the way to the harbour.... (dock? port? what do you call it??? haha...)


 :thumb: :thumb :

Passport, bikini, sun cream......all sorted, when you getting here? :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> Passport, bikini, sun cream......all sorted, when you getting here? :laugh:


On way.... 'bout 6 hrs to Bedford so get packing yer bikinis....  then we'll go get Darren :lol: :lol:

(Chris.... you may regret this..... ps - you have got chicken and rice on that boat eh??  )


----------



## dmcc

windsor81 said:


> Oh, and of course a 6ft 1 ish strong man for massage and after workout steam room rubdowns
> 
> Phew....nearly left that one out :whistling:


I reckon you are deliberately trying to get in trouble so that next month I take my revenge on you and make you cry like a girl on deads.

See you in Southampton, ladies - Chris's home port!


----------



## Chris1

You can call it whatever you want to babe 

Shame you all weren't here now, will be in San Fran in a bit, could have called in to see Hacks and Winger. Sure you guys are up round that way...

I have Chicken, Rice...anything your heart desires, all hand cooked and served to you by a dedicated and proffesional team of waiters, all while you lie by the pool soaking up the rays.

I should work for the tourist board


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> You can call it whatever you want to babe
> 
> Shame you all weren't here now, will be in San Fran in a bit, could have called in to see Hacks and Winger. Sure you guys are up round that way...
> 
> I have Chicken, Rice...anything your heart desires, all hand cooked and served to you by a dedicated and proffesional team of waiters, all while you lie by the pool soaking up the rays.
> 
> I should work for the tourist board


Lol how do I get a job???

Are you one of the waiters?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> You can call it whatever you want to babe
> 
> Shame you all weren't here now, will be in San Fran in a bit, *could have called in to see Hacks and Winger.* Sure you guys are up round that way...
> 
> I have Chicken, Rice...anything your heart desires, all hand cooked and served to you by a dedicated and proffesional team of waiters, all while you lie by the pool soaking up the rays.
> 
> I should work for the tourist board


Jeez.... that could be messy.... diet right out the window.... chicken out, beer in.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> *Lol how do I get a job???*
> 
> Are you one of the waiters?


Wondered that masel'


----------



## dmcc

I'm fairly sure that Hacks and Wing-man are in southern CA, a good 500 miles south of SF...


----------



## Chris1

Ah, damn, I actually needed to ask them something if they lived closer.

No Bek, i am not a waiter madam. I am an officer, hence my shexy uniform all covered in gold


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> Ah, damn, I actually needed to ask them something if they lived closer.
> 
> No Bek, i am not a waiter madam. I am an officer, hence my shexy uniform all covered in gold


Photos!! 

(my favourite word these days..... :lol: )


----------



## Chris1

Yeah I have promised a load of people them, should get some up soon


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> Yeah I have promised a load of people them, should get some up soon


Chop chop! lol...


----------



## dmcc

Take new ones, the ones you've got on FB are old and from your bloater days. You're no longer a bloater.


----------



## Chris1

I'll see what I can do. I will get some up when i get home in my old cunard uniform.

That was absolutely Top Gun-tastic 

Although I do like the Formal cocktail one I have on here, and my firesuit isn't to bad either, if a little baggy these days


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> I'll see what I can do. I will get some up when i get home in my old cunard uniform.
> 
> *That was absolutely Top Gun-tastic*
> 
> Although I do like the Formal cocktail one I have on here, and my firesuit isn't to bad either, if a little baggy these days


Thats the game.....!!!  :thumb: :thumb: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## dmcc

Baggy uniform, get you and your flab-loss ways! We're going out tonight and I think I'll put on my tightest t-shirt.

Was looking at your old pics on FB and oooooh god there are some of you looking SOOOO skinny and then soooo fat! And now you're soooooooo hot! But shave the head down again and grow the goatee again.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Can I just say.... water retention.

Still got this bad at the mo.... we reckon due to the gh so it should ease off.

However, in the meantime I been trying to give it a helping hand.... making sure water intake is high, taking HRI Water Tablets and Aqua Ban (jst started them today) to try get it moving.

....and someone suggested glycerin in warm water.

I'd like to say, I wouldn't recommend this to my worst enemy lol! Worst thing I have ever tasted..... seriously thought I was gner spew.... lying in bed with the watery mouth, wondering how fast I could make it from bed to bog in and emergency lol....

Sure it works a treat.... but fcuk me did I suffer..... NASTY stuff lol!!!


----------



## Chris1

what the hell, training related stuff in a journal. Blasphemy 

These are all things I don't understand and need to learn. How do you know when you have water retention or are holding water, are they both the same thing??

Like I said Darren, shaved head is an option, no goatee though, my George Michaels days are behind me 

I used to be 11stone, then went to 18stone 10lbs, now I am 16stone 10lbs. crazy eh!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> what the hell, training related stuff in a journal. Blasphemy
> 
> These are all things I don't understand and need to learn. How do you know when you have water retention or are holding water, are they both the same thing??
> 
> Like I said Darren, shaved head is an option, no goatee though, my George Michaels days are behind me
> 
> I used to be 11stone, then went to 18stone 10lbs, now I am 16stone 10lbs. crazy eh!


Same thing 

Cos I put on 4lbs overnight when I went on gh, and all the detaily bits that were starting to show in shoulders, back, abs, and so on, disappeared lol....

Lot of ppl claim water retention when its fat.... but if it goes on or comes off VERY fast then its likely water. Rest of mine is fat


----------



## Chris1

Ah, cheers. i don't think my body works like other peoples sometimes. Don't think I have ever had retention. Or maybe I have never noticed it because of my high BF, something to look out for. Cheers.


----------



## Guest

Zar.... Is tomm picture day?? :bounce:

That's what my calendar says


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Ah, damn, I actually needed to ask them something if they lived closer.
> 
> No Bek, i am not a waiter madam. I am an officer, hence my shexy uniform all covered in gold


 :drool: ...but couldn't you wait on me hand and foot anyway?



windsor81 said:


> Yeah I have promised a load of people them, should get some up soon


You never promised me!! Get to it man!!!



dmcc said:


> Take new ones, the ones you've got on FB are old and from your bloater days. You're no longer a bloater.


x2



dmcc said:


> Baggy uniform, get you and your flab-loss ways! We're going out tonight and I think I'll put on my tightest t-shirt.
> 
> Was looking at your old pics on FB and oooooh god there are some of you looking SOOOO skinny *Not good *and then soooo fat! *not great *And now you're soooooooo hot! *Yep *But shave the head down again *Yes *and grow the goatee again. *Maybe....*


 :lol:

Back to training.....Christ it's true I'm never entirely sure who's journal I'm posting on lol I had to look!!!

I can never tell if it's water or fat either, though if I have a flat stomach in the morning, and a fat one by the end of the day, I generally assume that's water or wind


----------



## winger

dmcc said:


> I'm fairly sure that Hacks and Wing-man are in southern CA, a good 500 miles south of SF...


Tru dat.

Hey Windsor81 does your boat stop at Long Beach, CA?

We stopped at San Diego from Long Beach on my last cruise to Ensenada Mexico.


----------



## Chris1

erm, we did when we dropped into LA. Right in the shadow of the old Queen Mary.

This year we're heading into San Fran, we were almost heading to San Diego which I would have liked.

I will conitnue my never ending supplement search when I get there. God damn clen is still illegal :cursing:


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> LOL  That sh1t is funny as hell. Wear them a few more times and send them my way....lol
> 
> I will wear them like glasses. :beer:


I hope you've got small eyes!!!!!! :cool2:


----------



## ElfinTan

Z - I love it when people...and I have to say it's mainly women, say 'Oh I'm retaining water' and I'm like 'What the fcking Atlantic??????. That's not water luv, that's Mars Bars and pizzas!!!!!' :whistling:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> I hope you've got small eyes!!!!!! :cool2:


Small eyes are ok, just as long as the pupils are big.


----------



## ElfinTan

Touche!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> Zar.... Is tomm picture day?? :bounce:
> 
> That's what my calendar says


They're every 2 weeks so next sunday..... might have something to post in a bit though....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Back to training.....Christ it's true I'm never entirely sure who's journal I'm posting on lol I had to look!!!


so true lol.... I often have to check!


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> They're every 2 weeks so next sunday..... *might have something to post in a bit though*....


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Z - I love it when people...and I have to say it's mainly women, say 'Oh I'm retaining water' and I'm like 'What the fcking Atlantic??????. That's not water luv, that's Mars Bars and pizzas!!!!!' :whistling:


hahaha aye..... :lol:

Mine and Roberts expression is "she's retaining chips...."


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Couple pics from today.... Not looking much different tbh.. just wanted to see if the water was coming back off... has a little, not completely. Still got a lot of work to do, but am on the case.

Tiny, tiny bit tighter, particularly in glutes. Lower ab area worst for fat as usual... always the way with me.

Looking on the bright side.... least my hair is back to a decent colour again 

The strip lighting in gym directly overhead isn't doing any favours have decided... always look worse in these pics.. home ones on phone etc are better too as they're in daylight for a start.




























Edit:

Quick few snaps from day before.... different lighting/camera etc though


----------



## Johnny_Gib

Hi, Zara

Good luck with your preparation and show


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Cheers mate


----------



## W33BAM

Yay barbie hair is back!!!! Instant gorgeousness! Getting mine topped up next week! Yay!


----------



## hackskii

That has to be hard to squat in heels like that.

I dont think I could do it but then again, I have not been practicing.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Yay barbie hair is back!!!! Instant gorgeousness! Getting mine topped up next week! Yay!


Yup.... I dnt look right with any other colour :cool2:

Getting longer again too..... thank FCUK :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> That has to be hard to squat in heels like that.
> 
> I dont think I could do it but then again, I have not been practicing.


Aye.... its a tad tricky....


----------



## dmcc

You do look better in the home pics though Z. Abs all over the show!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> You do look better in the home pics though Z. Abs all over the show!


Cheers.... good bit of fat on the lower abs.... always the very very last thing to go with me.... still holding too much for this timescale, but i can feel am smaller (via clothes etc) and I don't look quite as bad as in those gym pics... I'm very self-critical but even I don't see as bad as that when look in the mirror lol.

I think the lighting in the gym flattens me out a lot.... hopefully with days getting longer will be able to get them done in more natural kinda light and we'll see....

I'll get there. Its not coming as quick as I wanted, but I WILL get there....  (still got a few tricks up the sleeve..... :cool2: hehe....)


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yup.... I dnt look right with any other colour :cool2:
> 
> Getting longer again too..... thank FCUK :thumb:


Nah, I took a mad turn about 5 years ago and went full on brunette. The hair colour itself was gorgeous but on me i was manky! I got caramel highlights in it to add a touch of blondeness but I ended up back to my roots, so to speak!

I am blonde. I will always be blonde. Until ofcourse it goes white then it will still be died blonde!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Nah, I took a mad turn about 5 years ago and went full on brunette. The hair colour itself was gorgeous but on me i was manky! I got caramel highlights in it to add a touch of blondeness but I ended up back to my roots, so to speak!
> 
> I am blonde. I will always be blonde. Until ofcourse it goes white then it will still be died blonde!!


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Shall I dye my hair blonde and join the barbie crew? I think it'll suit me personally


----------



## W33BAM

Yeah, Johnny likes blondes!! pmsl!!


----------



## winger

MaKaVeLi said:


> Shall I dye my hair blonde and join the barbie crew? I think it'll suit me personally


LOL 

I'm blond from the neck up.


----------



## Tall

Just catching up on this.

Are you on target with where you need to be Z?

Are you doing a diff class? Is the look harder or softer? Will it allow you to have abs? I know you had problems before.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> Shall I dye my hair blonde and join the barbie crew? I think it'll suit me personally


I think you should.... you'll be in good company too.... me and weebam, and beklet has recently come over too.....  :cool2:

Anyway.... we have more fun doncha know......


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Tall said:


> Just catching up on this.
> 
> Are you on target with where you need to be Z?
> 
> Are you doing a diff class? Is the look harder or softer? Will it allow you to have abs? I know you had problems before.


No mate am behind.... Am doing trained figure this time which is a harder look and the girls are bigger, so basically need to be as lean and dry as I can be, and will get marked up for abs instead of marked down for having them like before.

Been battling away and its not been coming off as quick as I wanted, however this happened to me last time too and it all fell away in the last few weeks... I still got a trick or two up my sleeve so I WILL manage it... feel like am banging my head off a wall some days though lol.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> LOL
> 
> I'm blond from the neck up.


So am I....

.....only because all the rest is shaved off..... :lol:


----------



## hertderg

Great read and insight Zara ,Keep your head up,you clearly experienced and know what's needed and I'm sure it'll come good for you.

There's a young lass(19) at my gym who is considering doing her first show this year but as our gym doesn't have anyone that competes she's struggling with her prep at the mo. I'm going to suggest she signs up and follows your journal.


----------



## ElfinTan

Z- can see it coming together. But as you say your final product this year has to be a step up from last time...and I'm sure it will be!


----------



## kawikid

Zara-Leoni said:


> Couple pics from today....The strip lighting in gym directly overhead isn't doing any favours have decided... always look worse in these pics.. home ones on phone etc are better too as they're in daylight for a start.


I cant believe the difference good lighting makes in these pics. In the 1st pic i thought you looked a bit "heavy set". The second set look like they're months apart. Much leaner and more feminine.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

dave24 said:


> your hot babe. More pics please haha.


Wtf:confused1: Agree with kawikid, you look much leaner in the home pics


----------



## Chris1

Well, technically Dave24 is right Mak


----------



## evad

> Well, technically Dave24 is right Mak


this is no place for perverted comments, that is what your and my journals are for 

agree with the others as regards the lighting comments it's amazing how much of a difference it can make

looks like it's all coming together though, good luck


----------



## MaKaVeLi

windsor81 said:


> Well, technically Dave24 is right Mak


I know he is, I put wtf because he started his sentence without a capital letter.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I think I have finally managed to get up to speed with your journal!! Took some reading! But since I'm only able to put in a lame effort in the gym I have a bit more time! 

You're looking good in your pics, water weight is a bugger at the best of times, mine fluctuates like mad, within 2 days I can add or lose a good 5lb or so. Can't believe the difference in the photos, the phone pics tell a much better story!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I think I have finally managed to get up to speed with your journal!! Took some reading! But since I'm only able to put in a lame effort in the gym I have a bit more time!
> 
> You're looking good in your pics, water weight is a bugger at the best of times, mine fluctuates like mad, within 2 days I can add or lose a good 5lb or so. Can't believe the difference in the photos, the phone pics tell a much better story!


omg..... dont waste your life reading all this nonsense I beg you!!! :laugh:

hehe.... the phone pics tell a nicer story anyway lol... i definately prefer them 

nah, people who see me daily in real life reckon they're more true to life so thats good. I still got loads to go though and I am behind, so I gotta crack on.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> Wtf:confused1:


...I know Mak... I was saying nothing lol...


----------



## TH0R

Defenite improvement Zara, coming in nicely I'd say:thumbup1:

PS Why the sad face on the pics, give us a smile next time


----------



## Zara-Leoni

tel3563 said:


> Defenite improvement Zara, coming in nicely I'd say:thumbup1:
> 
> PS Why the sad face on the pics, give us a smile next time


Face aint sad just concentrating.... no need for smiling in progres pics lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> this is no place for perverted comments, that is what your and my journals are for
> 
> agree with the others as regards the lighting comments it's amazing how much of a difference it can make
> 
> looks like it's all coming together though, good luck


haha.... cheers dave


----------



## leafman

Your pictures look a lot leaner can tell the differnce a mile off. This might sound like stating the obvious but im gonna do it any way  Cant you just get the pictures taken somewere else with better lighting?

I agree the phone ones look wayyy better but u can see its them ones tellin the truth if u no what i mean lol.  The ones with bad lightin are just makin u feel bad about things but heyy its just what i think. Your stunning no matter what Zar :thumb:


----------



## Tiger81

Looking good babes x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Your pictures look a lot leaner can tell the differnce a mile off. This might sound like stating the obvious but im gonna do it any way  Cant you just get the pictures taken somewere else with better lighting?
> 
> I agree the phone ones look wayyy better but u can see its them ones tellin the truth if u no what i mean lol.  The ones with bad lightin are just makin u feel bad about things but heyy its just what i think. Your stunning no matter what Zar :thumb:


cheers mate.... everyone saying same about taking them somewhere different but its practical issues.... someone to take them who knows what to do, and when they're available same time as me etc.... this means basically has to be at gym.

Daylight is better... nights are getting longer, soon will be able to get them in better light, and gner nag him to find the lead etc to download pics to pc so can use camera instead of phone as quality is better then too...


----------



## Guest

I think they look great wherever you take them Zar:thumbup1:


----------



## TaintedSoul

Those home pics look great Zara, coming along nciely there I see, you need better lighting at the gym as it's not showing enough detail. Anyway.... I'd pomp jou!

How much longer till the show.. I forget.


----------



## leafman

Zara how do you prefer yourself? I mean do you prefer being in condition like when your in a show? Or do you prefer being as you are before like in most of your photos outside competion? before dieting excetra? Might sound like stupid question but its a honest question lol. Hope you dont mind but i was looking at some of your photos and your like two different people its pretty impressive lol.  Good luck by way.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> how long do you have left..?





TaintedSoul said:


> Those home pics look great Zara, coming along nciely there I see, you need better lighting at the gym as it's not showing enough detail. Anyway.... I'd pomp jou!
> 
> How much longer till the show.. I forget.


7 weeks til our local show and 8 to the NABBA.... tight for time now.

I know gym lighting is sh1t.... will see what can do about it... main thing though is getting the fat off...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Zara how do you prefer yourself? I mean do you prefer being in condition like when your in a show? Or do you prefer being as you are before like in most of your photos outside competion? before dieting excetra? Might sound like stupid question but its a honest question lol. Hope you dont mind but i was looking at some of your photos and your like two different people its pretty impressive lol.  Good luck by way.


Somewhere in the middle.

I put on a lot end of last year...

Basically in the summer I went off to South Africa... before I went I decided wanted to lose weight (as you do) so took T3 and low dose of anavar and hit cardio hard... lost weight but also lost muscle. So was a nice size 8 but not much use if wanting to compete.

When I got back, went on a primo course, ate for growth, got help from Robert with my training to improve routines a bit and dropped all cardio.... just wanted to get muscle back. It worked, but I put on a fair bit of "extra" weight too lol. I started diet size 10 but 10 stone 5. (at 5ft 2 thats heavy). Definately got the muscle back, (good old muscle memory) but I don't like the unecessary weight.

So, basically, somewhere half way I guess.


----------



## evad

let's be honest it looks like a proper gym, why would you need proper lighting?

am i right in thinking it would is a better way to be? it's surely better then finding that the gym lighting is infact better and as a result your physique is not where it should have been come competition?

just a thought


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> let's be honest it looks like a proper gym, why would you need proper lighting?
> 
> am i right in thinking it would is a better way to be? it's surely better then finding that the gym lighting is infact better and as a result your physique is not where it should have been come competition?
> 
> just a thought


Yup... which is why I say getting fat off is more important hehe....

In saying that am not sure lighting can make you look better than you are unless its some super-duper fancy professional photographers stuff lol...

Least in this weeks photos am not standing in a fecking puddle.... noone seemed to notice that in the photos last weekend I am standing in about two inches of water pmsl.... winter in there is a fcking nightmare....


----------



## TaintedSoul

Zara-Leoni said:


> 7 weeks til our local show and 8 to the NABBA.... tight for time now.
> 
> I know gym lighting is sh1t.... will see what can do about it... main thing though is getting the fat off...


Not long now hey... you can do it. :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

I had to stay in morpeth lol it was freeezzzinggggggggg and that aint even in scotland haha. I seen the puddles but didnt wanna say out lol.

Thanks for the reply as well I been eyein ur pictures (in a totally bodybuilding way :lol:  ) thats all and was wondering were you would like yourself to be in a perfect world without competeing.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TaintedSoul said:


> Not long now hey... you can do it. :thumbup1:


Cheers hunni...

I will do it too, no matter how far behind I am.

Too stubborn not to.... lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> I think they look great wherever you take them Zar:thumbup1:


Cheers sweetie


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> not long now then..your heading in the right direction so keep up the hard work..!


Not long enough you mean.... lol :tongue: :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> I had to stay in morpeth lol it was freeezzzinggggggggg and that aint even in scotland haha. I seen the puddles but didnt wanna say out lol.
> 
> Thanks for the reply as well I been eyein ur pictures (in a totally bodybuilding way :lol:  ) thats all and was wondering were you would like yourself to be in a perfect world without competeing.


The puddles are all part of the experience lol.


----------



## dmcc

Zara-Leoni said:


> The puddles are all part of the experience lol.


Just like you'll be saying when you're 75 and in the home... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Just like you'll be saying when you're 75 and in the home... :lol:


way I feel today am not sure I'll live that long.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hello everybody-peeps 

I'm having a lovely day.

Just thought I'd mention it 

Did 60 mins cardio this morning, came home, had some nice oats and protein, walked the hound, went chicken shopping, (an adventure in itself I assure you....), home now eating fillet steak, cucumber and red peppers, off to Roberts gym soon to train back and triceps with him and his training partners.... This seems like a good idea just now, but I may not be in such good form when I get back.... :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> have a good workout


Shall do.... leaving now :thumb:


----------



## Captain Hero

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hello everybody-peeps
> 
> I'm having a lovely day.
> 
> Just thought I'd mention it
> 
> Did 60 mins cardio this morning, came home, had some nice oats and protein, walked the hound, went chicken shopping, (an adventure in itself I assure you....), home now eating fillet steak, cucumber and red peppers, off to Roberts gym soon to train back and triceps with him and his training partners.... This seems like a good idea just now, but I may not be in such good form when I get back.... :lol: :whistling:


So this would be "what has made your week" this week then Zar?  :tongue:

Grumpy mofo  Good look with your training, have a good sesh!


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hello everybody-peeps
> 
> I'm having a lovely day.
> 
> Just thought I'd mention it
> 
> Did 60 mins cardio this morning, came home, had some nice oats and protein, walked the hound, went chicken shopping, (an adventure in itself I assure you....), home now eating fillet steak, cucumber and red peppers, off to Roberts gym soon to train back and triceps with him and his training partners.... This seems like a good idea just now, but I may not be in such good form when I get back.... :lol: :whistling:


Glad you are having a lovely day!!! Beautiful over on this side of the world too. Sunny and 70 degrees. How was the workout??


----------



## dmcc

70 degrees in MI? Weren't you covered in 5 feet of snow a month ago??


----------



## hackskii

zeus87529 said:


> Glad you are having a lovely day!!! Beautiful over on this side of the world too. Sunny and 70 degrees. How was the workout??


Same here bro, sun is out and it is very nice.

Oh, glad you are happy today zar.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Captain Hero said:


> So this would be "what has made your week" this week then Zar?  :tongue:
> 
> Grumpy mofo  Good look with your training, have a good sesh!


Am less grumpy now 

I wouldn't say chicken-shopping and cardio have exactly made my week. no lol.... ask me again at the weekend pmsl. Sure something more interesting than that will have happened. 

Anyway.... back from training with Robert. No triceps... just back.

All I can say is oh-my-fcuking-god...... :blink:

I had to use straps. I've never had to use straps. I've never lifted anything heavy enough to need to use straps.... jeeeezus christ!!!

Thought was gner spew. Not just once, but pretty much after every set 

If I can offer one piece of advice to people it would be this:

Do not eat raw peppers shortly before training hard. They're not that easily digested, and they DO come back up...... :whistling:

Kept up though.... (and food down.... pretty much....) :cool2: Hands are in bits... (understatement) will sleep well tonight too 

Robert is highly entertained that he near-killed me lol.... was most chuffed with himself.... though secretly pleased with me too I think - got a text saying well done for keeping up afterwards 

I hardly know anyone in there now its weird.... trained there for years but for the last 12 months only been in when other ppl are not - ie very early mornings, late nights etc. Kinda strange going in to a place am so familiar with and half the members are totally different lol.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> Glad you are having a lovely day!!! Beautiful over on this side of the world too. Sunny and 70 degrees. How was the workout??


See above


----------



## BabyYoYo

You gonna post up what you did???? :thumb:

xxxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

BabyYoYo said:


> You gonna post up what you did???? :thumb:
> 
> xxxx


Oh bollox.... I hoped noone would ask..... 

oookayyyyy.... (zzzzzzzzzz this is booooring.... lol)

Incidently, dnt blame me for making up the names of stuff mmmkay? Oh yeah... and I dont know some of the weights cos Robert was in charge of that... he put the weight and made me do it.... lot of time I didn't really look as thought it best not to..... :whistling:

Right then.....

*Standing pull downs... *sortuv leaning forwards a bit... arms out straight (use your imagination here... felt it in lats...)

10 x 10kg (warmup)

10 x 25kg? (3 sets)

*Low pully rows* (using V-handle attachment)

8 x 40kg

10 x 35kg (3 sets)

*Machine Rows*

10 x 5 plates (god knows lol) (2 sets)

*Bent over rows*

12 x no idea... got handed a loaded bar... guess? 20kg? Maybe 25kg? (3 sets) TBH felt light but I was having a sneaky rest..... :whistling:

Gotta understand.... some bars etc are fixed so weights dnt come off... and not immediately apparent what the weight is lol... Many things dnt have writing on them... 

*Single arm rows*

8 x 22.5kg (or 25kg?) (3 sets)

*Hammer strength Iso-Row pulldown*

10 x 50kg (2 sets)

10 x 30kg

*Lat Pulldown*

10 x 30kg (3 sets)

*Machine Shrugs Behind Back*

12 x 50kg (3 sets)

*Machine Shrugs In Front*

12 x 50kg (2 sets)

*Barbell Shrugs*

8 x 60kg

6 x 60kg (2 sets)


----------



## BabyYoYo

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh bollox.... I hoped noone would ask.....
> 
> oookayyyyy.... (zzzzzzzzzz this is booooring.... lol)
> 
> Incidently, dnt blame me for making up the names of stuff mmmkay? Oh yeah... and I dont know some of the weights cos Robert was in charge of that... he put the weight and made me do it.... lot of time I didn't really look as thought it best not to..... :whistling:
> 
> Right then.....
> 
> *Standing pull downs... *sortuv leaning forwards a bit... arms out straight (use your imagination here... felt it in lats...)
> 
> 10 x 10kg (warmup)
> 
> 10 x 25kg? (3 sets)
> 
> *Low pully rows* (using V-handle attachment)
> 
> 8 x 40kg
> 
> 10 x 35kg (3 sets)
> 
> *Machine Rows*
> 
> 10 x 5 plates (god knows lol) (2 sets)
> 
> *Bent over rows*
> 
> 12 x no idea... got handed a loaded bar... guess? 20kg? Maybe 25kg? (3 sets) TBH felt light but I was having a sneaky rest..... :whistling:
> 
> Gotta understand.... some bars etc are fixed so weights dnt come off... and not immediately apparent what the weight is lol... Many things dnt have writing on them...
> 
> *Single arm rows*
> 
> 8 x 22.5kg (or 25kg?) (3 sets)
> 
> *Hammer strength Iso-Row pulldown*
> 
> 10 x 50kg (2 sets)
> 
> 10 x 30kg
> 
> *Lat Pulldown*
> 
> 10 x 30kg (3 sets)
> 
> *Machine Shrugs Behind Back*
> 
> 12 x 50kg (3 sets)
> 
> *Machine Shrugs In Front*
> 
> 12 x 50kg (2 sets)
> 
> *Barbell Shrugs*
> 
> 8 x 60kg
> 
> 6 x 60kg (2 sets)


Fabulous!!!! Some workout you did weren't it!!!! Anyway it's good to make up names for them... makes them sound oh so much more exotic!

Are you going to the Women and weight training conference thing in Manchester hun? (the one that tan's organising?!)

xxxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

BabyYoYo said:


> Fabulous!!!! Some workout you did weren't it!!!! Anyway it's good to make up names for them... makes them sound oh so much more exotic!
> 
> Are you going to the Women and weight training conference thing in Manchester hun? (the one that tan's organising?!)
> 
> xxxx


Yeah... I jst followed round gym and did as was told lol

Nearly dropped dumbell doing single arm rows tho... some lad standing behind me says to R - "fcuk me thats sexy as fcuk.... I didn't even know birds could DO that...." :lol:

God bless him eh.... :whistling: 

Aye - Manchester is still on the cards.... need to speak to weebam though and see what plans are 

You going Portsmouth too?


----------



## BabyYoYo

I'd like to... although not sure if I can get time off for that too........... bloody work! I knew I should have married a millionnaire! FPMSL!!!!

I reckon Manchester will be a right laugh, gonna be cool to meet all you ladies from here!!!

It's well funny when guys comment on lifts in the gym.... they kinda stand around and gawp for a few seconds before turning to their mates.... hehehehe! Awww I'd love to have someone to train with that fully pushed me! Roll on Manc I say!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

BabyYoYo said:


> I'd like to... although not sure if I can get time off for that too........... bloody work! I knew I should have married a millionnaire! FPMSL!!!!
> 
> I reckon Manchester will be a right laugh, gonna be cool to meet all you ladies from here!!!
> 
> It's well funny when guys comment on lifts in the gym.... they kinda stand around and gawp for a few seconds before turning to their mates.... hehehehe! Awww I'd love to have someone to train with that fully pushed me! Roll on Manc I say!


Pull a sickie...... :whistling:

Seriously lol.... u gotta go 

Joys of working for yourself... I just told my boss I wont be in that day.... :lol:

Wear ur incontinence pads for when me and lou (weebam) arrive..... I can guarantee a great deal of sillyness...... :lol:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> *Standing pull downs... *sortuv leaning forwards a bit... arms out straight (use your imagination here... felt it in lats...)
> 
> 10 x 10kg (warmup)
> 
> 10 x 25kg? (3 sets)
> 
> *Low pully rows* (using V-handle attachment)
> 
> 8 x 40kg
> 
> 10 x 35kg (3 sets)
> 
> *Machine Rows*
> 
> 10 x 5 plates (god knows lol) (2 sets)
> 
> *Bent over rows*
> 
> 12 x no idea... got handed a loaded bar... guess? 20kg? Maybe 25kg? (3 sets) TBH felt light but I was having a sneaky rest..... :whistling:
> 
> Gotta understand.... some bars etc are fixed so weights dnt come off... and not immediately apparent what the weight is lol... Many things dnt have writing on them...
> 
> *Single arm rows*
> 
> 8 x 22.5kg (or 25kg?) (3 sets)
> 
> *Hammer strength Iso-Row pulldown*
> 
> 10 x 50kg (2 sets)
> 
> 10 x 30kg
> 
> *Lat Pulldown*
> 
> 10 x 30kg (3 sets)
> 
> *Machine Shrugs Behind Back*
> 
> 12 x 50kg (3 sets)
> 
> *Machine Shrugs In Front*
> 
> 12 x 50kg (2 sets)
> 
> *Barbell Shrugs*
> 
> 8 x 60kg
> 
> 6 x 60kg (2 sets)


So correct me if I am wrong here but that is 26 work sets of back?

Now I know 7 sets are for traps so lets say it's 19 work sets for back, IMO, that is a bit much and over training, unless your time between sets is very short.


----------



## BabyYoYo

Zara-Leoni said:


> Pull a sickie...... :whistling:
> 
> Seriously lol.... u gotta go
> 
> Joys of working for yourself... I just told my boss I wont be in that day.... :lol:
> 
> Wear ur incontinence pads for when me and lou (weebam) arrive..... I can guarantee a great deal of sillyness...... :lol:


Hehehe sillyness is the way forward!!! :bounce:

Hmmmm a sickie sounds tempting! :beer:


----------



## hackskii

19 sets for back?

Wow, if I hadnt known better that would appear to sound like some overtraining.


----------



## Goose

She needed a good pounding on her back...


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh bollox.... I hoped noone would ask.....
> 
> oookayyyyy.... (zzzzzzzzzz this is booooring.... lol)
> 
> Incidently, dnt blame me for making up the names of stuff mmmkay? Oh yeah... and I dont know some of the weights cos Robert was in charge of that... he put the weight and made me do it.... lot of time I didn't really look as thought it best not to..... :whistling:
> 
> Right then.....
> 
> *Standing pull downs... *sortuv leaning forwards a bit... arms out straight (use your imagination here... felt it in lats...)
> 
> 10 x 10kg (warmup)
> 
> 10 x 25kg? (3 sets)
> 
> *Low pully rows* (using V-handle attachment)
> 
> 8 x 40kg
> 
> 10 x 35kg (3 sets)
> 
> *Machine Rows*
> 
> 10 x 5 plates (god knows lol) (2 sets)
> 
> *Bent over rows*
> 
> 12 x no idea... got handed a loaded bar... guess? 20kg? Maybe 25kg? (3 sets) TBH felt light but I was having a sneaky rest..... :whistling:
> 
> Gotta understand.... some bars etc are fixed so weights dnt come off... and not immediately apparent what the weight is lol... Many things dnt have writing on them...
> 
> *Single arm rows*
> 
> 8 x 22.5kg (or 25kg?) (3 sets)
> 
> *Hammer strength Iso-Row pulldown*
> 
> 10 x 50kg (2 sets)
> 
> 10 x 30kg
> 
> *Lat Pulldown*
> 
> 10 x 30kg (3 sets)
> 
> *Machine Shrugs Behind Back*
> 
> 12 x 50kg (3 sets)
> 
> *Machine Shrugs In Front*
> 
> 12 x 50kg (2 sets)
> 
> *Barbell Shrugs*
> 
> 8 x 60kg
> 
> 6 x 60kg (2 sets)


If you can do that many sets your eating too many pies:whistling:

Nice workout

remove 15 sets and that would be mine:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> *If you can do that many sets your eating too many pies:whistling:*
> 
> Nice workout
> 
> remove 15 sets and that would be mine:lol: :lol: :lol:


Better than chicken kebabs, stella and cup-cakes fat chops


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Better than chicken kebabs, stella and cup-cakes fat chops


Diet of champions sweetie:thumb:

Try it:beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Diet of champions sweetie:thumb:
> 
> Try it:beer:


Aye ok.... maybe wait til June though hey...? 

...actually on 2nd thoughts nah.... don't think I fancy the obese look pmsl....


----------



## dmcc

Damn girl that's a lot of back! Can you move today?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Damn girl that's a lot of back! Can you move today?


Aye am all good.... done cardio this morning, off to train again soon... not sore at all :thumb:

(wait for everyone to come in now and say its cos the weights were too light....) :whistling:


----------



## leafman

Weights were toooo light lol, joke by way so your good on ur back? oh no that sounds wrong errrrr good work out hahaha :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Weights were toooo light lol, joke by way so your good on ur back? oh no that sounds wrong errrrr good work out hahaha :thumb:


lol... so many innuendos, so little time....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Little sneak peek for the day....


----------



## winger

Goose said:


> She needed a good pounding on her back...


bump


----------



## jw007

DOSE UPPAGE post


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> DOSE UPPAGE post


Have upped my water... does that count?


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Have upped my water... does that count?


*NO*


----------



## winger

jw007 said:


> *NO*


What if it was bacterial static water?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> *NO*


Carbs?

Cardio?

errr..... hmmm.... nope.... think thats it jst now


----------



## jw007

winger said:


> What if it was bacterial static water?


Whats it mixed with:whistling:


----------



## Tall

jw007 said:


> Whats it mixed with:whistling:


Jizz.


----------



## winger

Tall said:


> Jizz.


LOL 

I gota rep your as for that one big man!


----------



## Tall

winger said:


> LOL
> 
> I gota rep your as for that one big man!


I need the reps.

Mak has more reps than me now.

I don't think I'm in the daily reps club anymore :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Tall said:


> Jizz.





Tall said:


> I need the reps.
> 
> Mak has more reps than me now.
> 
> I don't think I'm in the daily reps club anymore :cursing:


ppfttt.... I just repped you too.... can I take them back....? 



winger said:


> LOL
> 
> I gota rep your as for that one big man!


And you!


----------



## winger

Tall said:


> I need the reps.
> 
> Mak has more reps than me now.
> 
> I don't think I'm in the daily reps club anymore :cursing:


Well Mak's avatar didn't help! :whistling:



Zara-Leoni said:


> ppfttt.... I just repped you too.... can I take them back....?
> 
> And you!


That goes both ways does it not?

Check your rep points Alpha Princess!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Well Mak's avatar didn't help!


Matter of opinion


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Matter of opinion


My opinion is you look fit!


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Little sneak peek for the day....


Abs are really starting to show nicely Zar:thumbup1:


----------



## winger

zeus87529 said:


> Abs are really starting to show nicely Zar:thumbup1:


Oh, this guy is good. He is a smooth operator. 

I concur with this fine gentleman. :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> Abs are really starting to show nicely Zar:thumbup1:


Ta sweetie 



winger said:


> Oh, this guy is good. He is a smooth operator.
> 
> I concur with this fine gentleman. :beer:


Zeus is always very charming :cool2:


----------



## Guest

winger said:


> Oh, this guy is good. He is a smooth operator.
> 
> I concur with this fine gentleman. :beer:


 :cowboy: <<< always wanted to use that smiley



Zara-Leoni said:


> Ta sweetie
> 
> Zeus is always very charming :cool2:


Awwwweee:wub:...Just calling it as I see it. Is your back sore today??


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> Awwwweee:wub:...Just calling it as I see it. Is your back sore today??


Nope, not sore


----------



## TH0R

Looking good Zara:thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Abs really comin threw now :thumbup1: Hope ur happy with way things are goin zar  When is the show now then zar?? and were? i know it has been posted but your journal is cramed with lots of information :whistling: and would be hard to find lol.


----------



## W33BAM

Smokin Zar.

Abs and obliques are really sharp now. Lookin goood xx


----------



## Tiger81

Nice abs babe :mellow:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Abs really comin threw now :thumbup1: Hope ur happy with way things are goin zar  When is the show now then zar?? and were? i know it has been posted but your journal is cramed with lots of information :whistling: and would be hard to find lol.


Crammed with useless random sh1te you mean 

Perfect :thumb:

Shows are in May buddy....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

tel3563 said:


> Looking good Zara:thumbup1:


cheers mate


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Smokin Zar.
> 
> Abs and obliques are really sharp now. Lookin goood xx





Tiger81 said:


> Nice abs babe :mellow:


Thanks you two... remember and bring the sweeties to the scottish eh.... :whistling:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey,

Just saw your pic, did a double take and had to look up the pics you posted about a week ago, you can see your changes! Do you feel a bit happier now about where you are and where you need to be?


----------



## Chris1

Looking great pet


----------



## Zara-Leoni

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just saw your pic, did a double take and had to look up the pics you posted about a week ago, you can see your changes! Do you feel a bit happier now about where you are and where you need to be?


Well.... am moving in the right direction anyway..... xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> Looking great pet


cheers chook


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Crammed with useless random sh1te you mean
> 
> Perfect :thumb:
> 
> Shows are in May buddy....


If shows are in may the progress u hav shown in one week looks really promising :thumbup1: But I know jack **** just what i think


----------



## Beklet

Yay!! Abs!!!!

I'll write more when coherent lol :thumb:


----------



## evad

did i see the word manchester written for this show?

i'll have to make sure im not working that night incase you all turn up and feast on me like a piece of meat, as is quite possible, men in uniform and all that

i am very impressed with your abs chuckey egg, when i say impressed i mean jealous


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> did i see the word manchester written for this show?
> 
> i'll have to make sure im not working that night incase you all turn up and feast on me like a piece of meat, as is quite possible, men in uniform and all that
> 
> i am very impressed with your abs chuckey egg, when i say impressed i mean jealous


Well to protect yourself, you may need to feed me protein cake....... 

And Manchester it is...heh heh heh be afraid.......


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> did i see the word manchester written for this show?
> 
> i'll have to make sure im not working that night incase you all turn up and feast on me like a piece of meat, as is quite possible, men in uniform and all that
> 
> i am very impressed with your abs chuckey egg, when i say impressed i mean jealous


lol manchester for the seminar at tan's 

How did you know about the men in uniform?  :whistling:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Nice work Zara.. coming in nicely


----------



## evad

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol manchester for the seminar at tan's
> 
> How did you know about the men in uniform?  :whistling:


ahh, another seminar at the gym down the road from me eh? with such celebs as fat pete?

another one for me to duck like last time then :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> ahh, another seminar at the gym down the road from me eh? with such celebs as fat pete?
> 
> another one for me to duck like last time then :lol:


Ladies only.

See you there......  :lol:


----------



## jw007

Nothing to see here

Move along folks please


----------



## Beklet

Sorry, I'm staying..... :tongue:


----------



## evad

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ladies only.
> 
> See you there......  :lol:


i'll get my high heels and bikini down from the bedroom,

err sorry, loft 

it's an itsy bitsy teenie weenie one


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Beklet said:


> Sorry, I'm staying..... :tongue:


Same here! Is it pic day on sunday??


----------



## Beklet

MaKaVeLi said:


> Same here! Is it pic day on sunday??


Not for me lol.....have you posted any training yet or is your blog still full of smut? :laugh:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Beklet said:


> Not for me lol.....have you posted any training yet or is your blog still full of smut? :laugh:


I've posted about 2 or 3 weeks worth of training then couldn't be ar5ed lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> Same here! Is it pic day on sunday??


Might be. Or saturday.... :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

MaKaVeLi said:


> I've posted about 2 or 3 weeks worth of training then couldn't be ar5ed lol


Pffft.....get to it!!! Or are you gonna change it to 'Mak's trying to pull half the board' Journal.... :lol: :lol: :lol:

(Sorry mate, but you are asking for it lol....  )


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Nothing to see here
> 
> Move along folks please


Yup.

Move along to JW007's "fictional" shic. Thats where all the real photo whoring and attention seeking occurs..... :lol:

hehe......


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Beklet said:


> Pffft.....get to it!!! Or are you gonna change it to 'Mak's trying to pull half the board' Journal....
> 
> (Sorry mate, but you are asking for it lol.... )


Hey I don't ask them to come in and try and bum me over the internet! I don't see the point in posting what I do until the strength gains start coming


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Pffft.....get to it!!! Or are you gonna change it to 'Mak's trying to pull half the board' Journal.... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> (Sorry mate, but you are asking for it lol....  )


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> Hey I don't ask them to come in and try and bum me over the internet! I don't see the point in posting what I do until the strength gains start coming


....much......  :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> ....much......  :whistling:


 :thumb: :thumb :

Aye....but if you hate it that much, we'll not go on there and join in then......


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Beklet said:


> :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> Aye....but if you hate it that much, we'll not go on there and join in then......


Well if you think it's bad now, just wait until the test kicks in lololol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Something training related

(I know.... shock :whistling: )

Went to physio today. While was there got chatting about my problems with squatting and pain I get in my knees, which I have also been having after cardio too. (Tan and Hamster may remember this conversation from a while back).

He had a look. Turns out its not me just being wet after all!

It seems that when I squat, my knees dont stay above my feet... he got me to do with one leg as this exaggerates the problem... knee goes inwards, hip goes out. Also, apparently my hamstrings are massively stronger than my quads... (very unusual apparently).

If I recall what he told me correctly (no doubt someone will correct me if not) the prob with quads is egocentric movement.... (maybe lol) ie taking weight on the downward movement as fibres are extending. Concentric movement (eg leg extensions... yes I know... Gay...) are fine. So, for example, I struggle going downstairs and turn kinda sideways.

I asked if could do the following to help it and he thought was good idea... squat first with no bar then with empty bar until is corrected, with very narrow stance and gradually over time widen it. (Apparently much harder for leg alignment to get deviated on narrower stance?)

Also step-downs off box or step.

So.... we shall see. Not a major priority right at this minute tbh, but interesting to know and good that theres something I can do about it, and to know that my inability to squat is not purely due to my own spazzyness


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Something training related
> 
> (I know.... shock :whistling: )
> 
> Went to physio today. While was there got chatting about my problems with squatting and pain I get in my knees, which I have also been having after cardio too. (Tan and Hamster may remember this conversation from a while back).
> 
> He had a look. Turns out its not me just being wet after all!
> 
> It seems that when I squat, my knees dont stay above my feet... he got me to do with one leg as this exaggerates the problem... knee goes inwards, hip goes out. Also, apparently my hamstrings are massively stronger than my quads... (very unusual apparently).
> 
> If I recall what he told me correctly (no doubt someone will correct me if not) the prob with quads is egocentric movement.... (maybe lol) ie taking weight on the downward movement as fibres are extending. Concentric movement (eg leg extensions... yes I know... Gay...) are fine. So, for example, I struggle going downstairs and turn kinda sideways.
> 
> I asked if could do the following to help it and he thought was good idea... squat first with no bar then with empty bar until is corrected, with very narrow stance and gradually over time widen it. (Apparently much harder for leg alignment to get deviated on narrower stance?)
> 
> Also step-downs off box or step.
> 
> So.... we shall see. Not a major priority right at this minute tbh, but interesting to know and good that theres something I can do about it, and to know that my inability to squat is not purely due to my own spazzyness


Sounds like it was an important and valuable visit with the physio. Definately good to know for your future training. :thumb:


----------



## hackskii

I have a similar problem, they suggested my IT band is too tight from sitting.

My hamstrings overpower my quads too.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> I have a similar problem, they suggested my IT band is too tight from sitting.
> 
> My hamstrings overpower my quads too.


what you do for it? can you do squats?


----------



## TH0R

ATM I feel I have the knees of an 80 year old:sad:

The day after squats is very bad, I've started using balm but not noticed any change yet


----------



## Zara-Leoni

tel3563 said:


> ATM I feel I have the knees of an 80 year old:sad:
> 
> The day after squats is very bad, I've started using balm but not noticed any change yet


Mine are always sore after cardio (which i do twice a day). Tried to squat on sunday, got halfway down on the first rep with empty bar to warm up, and shot straight back up again in agony :thumbdown:


----------



## dmcc

tel3563 said:


> ATM I feel I have the knees of an 80 year old:sad:
> 
> The day after squats is very bad, I've started using balm but not noticed any change yet


Get knee wraps.


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> It seems that when I squat, my knees dont stay above my feet... he got me to do with one leg as this exaggerates the problem... knee goes inwards, hip goes out. Also, apparently my hamstrings are massively stronger than my quads... (very unusual apparently). Or your adductor muscles, vastus medialis (inside quad) is stonger than your vastus lateralis (outside quad) you are a bit of a sitter for patellofemoral joint syndrome babe if you dont try and work to correct the muscle imbalance!!
> 
> I would be so quick to think your hammies are tighter than your quads cause that wouldnt necessarly cause you to devaite inwards on squatting!!
> 
> So you ever get pains in your knees, if so which movements??
> 
> If I recall what he told me correctly (no doubt someone will correct me if not) the prob with quads is egocentric eccentric movement.... (maybe lol) ie taking weight on the downward movement as fibres are extending. Concentric movement :thumb: (eg leg extensions... yes I know... Gay...) are fine. So, for example, I struggle going downstairs and turn kinda sideways. probs going downstairs or hills are classic with patellofemoral joint syndrome
> 
> http://www.aafp.org/afp/991101ap/2012.html
> 
> http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/90286-overview


----------



## MissBC

dmcc said:


> Get knee wraps.


not the best idea unless your lifting some SERIOUS weight!!

any external wraps take away some of the effort your muscles have to make and thats not a good thing for stability and strength!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Or your adductor muscles, vastus medialis (inside quad) is stonger than your vastus lateralis (outside quad) you are a bit of a sitter for patellofemoral joint syndrome babe if you dont try and work to correct the muscle imbalance!!

I would be so quick to think your hammies are tighter than your quads cause that wouldnt necessarly cause you to devaite inwards on squatting!!

So you ever get pains in your knees, if so which movements??

He did strength tests.... hams are definately far stronger and more developed than quads. They're not tight at all... very flexible for someone who lifts weights he said


----------



## leafman

Zar whats with all the big words in ur thread?  So you can do sommat to fix it then? haha Practice i suppose :whistling: Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Zar whats with all the big words in ur thread?  So you can do sommat to fix it then? haha Practice i suppose :whistling: Good luck :thumbup1:


Leg not work.

Up dose.

Up training.

:thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> Or your adductor muscles, vastus medialis (inside quad) is stonger than your vastus lateralis (outside quad) you are a bit of a sitter for patellofemoral joint syndrome babe if you dont try and work to correct the muscle imbalance!!
> 
> I would be so quick to think your hammies are tighter than your quads cause that wouldnt necessarly cause you to devaite inwards on squatting!!
> 
> So you ever get pains in your knees, if so which movements??
> 
> He did strength tests.... hams are definately far stronger and more developed than quads. They're not tight at all... very flexible for someone who lifts weights he said


they may very well be tight yes but i dont think they are the cause of your problem!! hamstrings dont typically cause a medial/internal rotation shift of your knee/hip!! But up to you what you choose to do!! Tis just my opinion!!


----------



## Chris1

My personal opinion is you're being gay,

and this journal is no place for gayness.

Thats what mine and Dave's journal is for.

You know it makes sense


----------



## evad

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ladies only.
> 
> See you there......  :lol:





MissBC said:


> not the best idea unless your lifting some SERIOUS weight!!
> 
> any external wraps take away some of the effort your muscles have to make and thats not a good thing for stability and strength!!


Not necessarily true all the time chuck, i cant squat anymore then 80kg without wraps, but with i can do about 130


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> what you do for it? can you do squats?


Dude was suggesting that my tracking of my knee was off and that I roll on a hard rubber roller.



MissBC said:


> they may very well be tight yes but i dont think they are the cause of your problem!! hamstrings dont typically cause a medial/internal rotation shift of your knee/hip!! But up to you what you choose to do!! Tis just my opinion!!


Chick, you are sooooo smart...............I loved your responces..........

I like smart........ :whistling:


----------



## evad

windsor81 said:


> My personal opinion is you're being gay,
> 
> and this journal is no place for gayness.
> 
> Thats what mine and Dave's journal is for.
> 
> You know it makes sense


look what you've caused me to do, i've now double posted

how gay is that

how dare you slag my journal off whilst im out there in the real world and unable to defend it :confused1:  :whistling: :laugh:   :thumb: :lol:  :cool2: :tongue: :innocent: :bounce: :beer: :cursing: :ban: :rockon:


----------



## anabolic ant

hey zar...hows the progress...just come for my monthly perv


----------



## winger

Damn MissBC, I had no idea you were so well informed in kinesiology?

Brains and Beauty, what a lethal combo. :whistling:

winger going for Kleenex box....snap!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> they may very well be tight yes but i dont think they are the cause of your problem!! hamstrings dont typically cause a medial/internal rotation shift of your knee/hip!! But up to you what you choose to do!! Tis just my opinion!!


They're not tight for the 2nd time lol... no tightness whatsover.....

Thats not whats causing it as I explained in the original post. Its the weaknesses/problems with quads that is causing it.

What I actually said if you go back and read it again is that my hams are a great deal stronger and more developed than my quads. There is no tightness anywhere and I never said there was.

No hamstring problems. Not a problem with the hamstrings. Hamdstrings do not have a problem. However you wish to put it.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> My personal opinion is you're being gay,
> 
> and this journal is no place for gayness.
> 
> Thats what mine and Dave's journal is for.
> 
> You know it makes sense


Oops.... sorry.... shall in future contain all gayness to the journals you mentioned. You missed JW's though.... thats defo gay too.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

anabolic ant said:


> hey zar...hows the progress...just come for my monthly perv


Better than it was... which is the right direction


----------



## Chris1

Zara-Leoni said:


> They're not tight for the 2nd time lol... no tightness whatsover.....
> 
> Thats not whats causing it as I explained in the original post. Its the weaknesses/problems with quads that is causing it.
> 
> What I actually said if you go back and read it again is that my hams are a great deal stronger and more developed than my quads. There is no tightness anywhere and I never said there was.
> 
> No hamstring problems. Not a problem with the hamstrings. Hamdstrings do not have a problem. However you wish to put it.


I'm not sure I quite got that Zara, so you're saying your hamstrings are tight and your quads are more developed AND they're tight??

Think I've got it this time :tongue: :whistling:


----------



## Chris1

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oops.... sorry.... shall in future contain all gayness to the journals you mentioned. You missed JW's though.... thats defo gay too.....


Yeah, but he's a bigger bum boy. I'm just not ready to commit to that yet


----------



## MissBC

davetherave said:


> Not necessarily true all the time chuck, i cant squat anymore then 80kg without wraps, but with i can do about 130


Yea prob because you used them and lost the natural biomechanical stability of your knee!!

Bet if you stopped using them, dropped the weight and then built them back up again you would be fine without them!!


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> Thats not whats causing it as I explained in the original post. Its the weaknesses/problems with quads that is causing it. well its not exaclty that easy babe, you are going to have a muscle imbalance between the VL, VMO and rec fem!! if you just had generalised weakness throughout all your quads you would not be tracking medially!!
> 
> What I actually said if you go back and read it again is that my hams are a great deal stronger and more developed than my quads. There is no tightness anywhere and I never said there was. Do you not think that having over active and dominant hamstrings IS A PROBLEM!! it may not be in the long run when your quads and hams equal each other but you have to know that your hamstrsings attach into lateral side of the head of the fibula and the posterior surface of the tibia and if you have an imbalance in there between your biceps femoris and semitendinosus the semimembranosus you are going to effect the positoin of your knee and hip! just cause they are stronger does not always make it a good thing!!


as i said, believe what you want im just trying to help!!


----------



## MissBC

hackskii said:


> Chick, you are sooooo smart...............I loved your responces..........
> 
> I like smart........ :whistling:





winger said:


> Damn MissBC, I had no idea you were so well informed in kinesiology?
> 
> Brains and Beauty, what a lethal combo. :whistling:
> 
> winger going for Kleenex box....snap!


I try where i think it will help, did study for 4 years all about the body so like to think i know a bit!!


----------



## evad

MissBC said:


> Yea prob because you used them and lost the natural biomechanical stability of your knee!!
> 
> Bet if you stopped using them, dropped the weight and then built them back up again you would be fine without them!!


yeah possibly true, but if it is that biochemical thing i dont think i ever had it in the first place, and have always had the legs of a (dead) 90 year old

anyway back to zara, it's only fair as it's her journal


----------



## Chris1

I don't think Zara is playing today......

I think it's because she has tight hamstrings :whistling:

enough to upset anyone that is


----------



## dmcc

Better than a tight banjo string.

Who said that?? :whistling:


----------



## evad

dmcc said:


> Better than a tight banjo string.
> 
> Who said that?? :whistling:


who's got a tight banjo? his is more like a viola


----------



## ElfinTan

Can't beat plucking ya banjo!


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> They're not tight for the 2nd time lol... no tightness whatsover.....
> 
> Thats not whats causing it as I explained in the original post. Its the weaknesses/problems with quads that is causing it.
> 
> What I actually said if you go back and read it again is that my hams are a great deal stronger and more developed than my quads. There is no tightness anywhere and I never said there was.
> 
> No hamstring problems. Not a problem with the hamstrings. Hamdstrings do not have a problem. However you wish to put it.


So it's not the hamstring......lol :innocent:



MissBC said:


> I try where i think it will help, did study for 4 years all about the body so like to think i know a bit!!


Will you study my body for 4 hours? :whistling:


----------



## MissBC

winger said:


> Will you study my body for 4 hours? :whistling:


 :lol: :lol:

Wont take me that long to sus out the good bits :whistling:


----------



## hackskii

I wish I had someone look over my knee issue.

I know there is imballance but I dont know what to do to fix it.

My core is weak, I am spending one day a week only on the core.

I have noticed a huge diffrence already.

Sorry for the hyjack zar.

More pics please.......


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> Yeah, but he's a bigger bum boy. I'm just not ready to commit to that yet


Hmmmmm you be ok.... dont think he's looking from commitment, just bum..... :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Pfft, and you said my journal was filth!! You should be ashamed, the lot of yer


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dutch_scott said:


> do i have to bring anything to pompey for !us"
> 
> cos *if we are going to be "stay tight" and "u got this" seat buddys* i want to make sure u want for nothing....


lmfao..... don't forget "squeeze" and "its yours" pmsl... who we shouting for anyway? 

Yeah... bring me some throat sweets... got sore throat jst now, no good for shouting on folk haha.


----------



## Beklet

MaKaVeLi said:


> Pfft, and you said my journal was filth!! You should be ashamed, the lot of yer


Oh we're not ashamed........ :lol: :tongue:


----------



## dmcc

I'm quite proud that my journal has got more cock references than actual training.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> Thats not whats causing it as I explained in the original post. Its the weaknesses/problems with quads that is causing it. well its not exaclty that easy babe, you are going to have a muscle imbalance between the VL, VMO and rec fem!! if you just had generalised weakness throughout all your quads you would not be tracking medially!!


Lol I never said I had a generalised weakness.... I just didn't specify the details on here. I know where the problem is, and since seeing the NHS physio yesterday, I've also seen the other physio (private) that I see from time to time, he agreed completely with his diagnosis and suggested exercises... he also trains at gracemount occasionally and will keep me right with few things to do that will help it.



MissBC said:


> What I actually said if you go back and read it again is that my hams are a great deal stronger and more developed than my quads. There is no tightness anywhere and I never said there was. Do you not think that having over active and dominant hamstrings IS A PROBLEM!! it may not be in the long run when your quads and hams equal each other but you have to know that your hamstrsings attach into lateral side of the head of the fibula and the posterior surface of the tibia and if you have an imbalance in there between your biceps femoris and semitendinosus the semimembranosus you are going to effect the positoin of your knee and hip! just cause they are stronger does not always make it a good thing!! as i said, believe what you want im just trying to help!!


I never said it wasn't a problem. Clearly it is which is why he mentioned it in the first place......

I know you are just trying to help, and I do appreciate it, but you seem to be jumping in trying to contradict or disprove what I have been told without letting the facts sink in?

I've been seen in person by two seperate fully qualified physiotherapists (one NHS and one private) who both concur on the diagnosis, prognosis and method of correction. No offence sweetie but I am inclined to listen to them.... Just because I've not written up in minute detail what they said, doesn't mean they missed anything or got anything wrong


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> I don't think Zara is playing today......
> 
> I think it's because she has tight hamstrings :whistling:
> 
> enough to upset anyone that is


Fordy been working today instead :thumbdown:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Better than a tight banjo string.
> 
> Who said that?? :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Bad Darren!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> I wish I had someone look over my knee issue.
> 
> I know there is imballance but I dont know what to do to fix it.
> 
> My core is weak, I am spending one day a week only on the core.
> 
> I have noticed a huge diffrence already.
> 
> Sorry for the hyjack zar.
> 
> More pics please.......


Can you not see a physio?

I train abs/core approx 5 days a week.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> Pfft, and you said my journal was filth!! You should be ashamed, the lot of yer


Once I have done something worthy, I shall consider feeling ashamed..... :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> I'm quite proud that my journal has got more cock references than actual training.


Your journals getting more than half the girls on here :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Can you not see a physio?
> 
> I train abs/core approx 5 days a week.....


Yes I can see one, but it does not effect quality of life or everyday things.

I was told guys over 40 shouldnt be squatting anyway, yet alone 50.

I work around it with more reps and variations. Takes more time to get stimulation for muscle, but everytime I push it, I end up hurting something.

The core is my weakest link.

But, I am finding it fun and difficult to work.

But even standing feels better like I have more stability.

Most core stuff I do is on the ground on a pad, among other things.

I am starting to dig it.

I know your core is worked hard, your abs show it.


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> Lol I never said I had a generalised weakness.... I just didn't specify the details on here. I know where the problem is, and since seeing the NHS physio yesterday, I've also seen the other physio (private) that I see from time to time, he agreed completely with his diagnosis and suggested exercises... he also trains at gracemount occasionally and will keep me right with few things to do that will help it.
> 
> I never said it wasn't a problem. Clearly it is which is why he mentioned it in the first place......
> 
> I know you are just trying to help, and I do appreciate it, but you seem to be jumping in trying to contradict or disprove what I have been told without letting the facts sink in?
> 
> I've been seen in person by two seperate fully qualified physiotherapists (one NHS and one private) who both concur on the diagnosis, prognosis and method of correction. No offence sweetie but I am inclined to listen to them.... Just because I've not written up in minute detail what they said, doesn't mean they missed anything or got anything wrong


Ok......


----------



## shakey

Woohoo its Sunday :bounce: must be nearly pics time lol:tongue: :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

shakey said:


> Woohoo its Sunday :bounce: must be nearly pics time lol:tongue: :whistling:


PMSL.... I have got some to put up but they're self-taken ones... shall get posting shortly once uploaded them and sorted food etc lol. xx


----------



## W33BAM

PICATURES ZARA PICATURES......!!! FFS!! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> PICATURES ZARA PICATURES......!!! FFS!! :bounce: :bounce:


Coming wifie...... hud oan the noo..... jeeeezy peeps.....


----------



## hackskii

Yah Chick, I need some pictures for when I come home from the pub. :whistling:


----------



## leafman

The suspense :tongue:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Come on Zar I was looking to workout my forearms tonight:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Yah.... I too tired now cant be bothered.... been trying to get a load of work done for tomorrow morning. Will do tomorrow probs if have time.

Sorry to disappoint.... you'll jst have to get ur [email protected] material somewhere else..... ffs..... :sneaky2: :blink:


----------



## winger

MaKaVeLi said:


> Come on Zar I was looking to workout my forearms tonight:lol:


LOL, that sh1t is funny as fcuk..


----------



## rare6

honest ****er aint u mak lol


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yah.... I too tired now cant be bothered.... been trying to get a load of work done for tomorrow morning. Will do tomorrow probs if have time.
> 
> *Sorry to disappoint.... you'll jst have to get ur [email protected] material somewhere else..... ffs..... * :sneaky2: :blink:


And what about me missy??? :confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Are you gonna keep us in suspenders for long....?? :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chris1

and me :crying: Although I confess to only having read the last post so I don't really know whats going on 

Those tight hamstrings getting your back up again :whistling:


----------



## winger

windsor81 said:


> Those tight hamstrings getting your back up again :whistling:


LOL


----------



## leafman

So i sat refreshing page all night till now for no reason :whistling: Never mind im sure u look great zar :tongue:


----------



## Goose

C'mon guys. Lets not get desperate!


----------



## winger

Goose said:


> C'mon guys. Lets not get desperate!


Get desperate, already am big man. Now post that sh1t Zara.


----------



## Goose

With the high volume of people wanting smutty pictures I doubt any will get posted :lol:


----------



## JohnOvManc

I thought this was a BBing board


----------



## Goose

JohnOvManc said:


> I thought this was a BBing board


Indeed! Now back onto the OP - Journal.

Zara any updates?


----------



## Goose

MIA?? I'm not familiar with your language Hammy Hamster


----------



## hackskii

Missing In Action


----------



## leafman

MIA missing in action mayb not sure hope all is well zar


----------



## Goose

Ahh.. Myself being a wee spring chicken is still learning


----------



## vlb

i saw you on in gracemount on thursday zara, i was gonna nip down and say hi but brian came in and beat me to it. looking good though


----------



## Goose

Hamster said:


> Retard :laugh:


You have strange taste in men.. :whistling:


----------



## W33BAM

I would like to see these pics purely to see miss ZLF's progress. 

She has been working hard and has had many hurdles to clamber but is a fiesty wee thing and has kicked the lot o' them oot the road and charged on with it!

I follow this journal for insirational porpoises. 

But all joking aside, please stop perving on Zar in her journal. :nono: (I'm not suggesting anyone in particular)

By all means do it elsewhere but don't cheapen her journal.

It takes a life time to build a good reputation and an instance like this to ruin it.


----------



## Goose

Now you all start brown nosing!! :lol:


----------



## Goose

chilisi said:


> ha ha :laugh: i have the upmost respect for female bodybuilders..yes i find them attractive and yes zara is a gorgeous woman but i still want to treat her like a fellow bodybuilder and give her help and support as i would to a man. :tongue:


Ok - Start showing me some love then and asking for smutty pictures!! I have loads I want to share!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DB said:


> Jesus!
> 
> You boys (and birds) are desperate!
> 
> Begging Zara aka Gashface for more pics? are you guys bulemic and use her pics to help you throw up your food or something? Last pics turned my stomach more than a 7 day old kebab...
> 
> Only joking Zar get your rat out


haha fck off you pr1ck 

away you go back to stuffing your face with burger king fat boy :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> Indeed! Now back onto the OP - Journal.
> 
> Zara any updates?


Yup....

Told leisure centre gym to stick their membership up their orifice today, and will be back training at Gracemount Bb'ing gym full-time again.

Finally had enough of the fcukwits.... :cursing:



Hamster said:


> Zara is MIA.
> 
> Maybe working on those tight hamstrings  :whistling:


Fecking glutes the day.... killing me :cursing:



vlb said:


> i saw you on in gracemount on thursday zara, i was gonna nip down and say hi but brian came in and beat me to it. looking good though


Should have. Jst shove him out the way lol.... I'd have been just finishing cardio when Brian was in then? Prob wouldn't have got much sense out of me, was knackered by that point 



W33BAM said:


> I would like to see these pics purely to see miss ZLF's progress.
> 
> She has been working hard and has had many hurdles to clamber but is a fiesty wee thing and has kicked the lot o' them oot the road and charged on with it!
> 
> I follow this journal for insirational porpoises.
> 
> But all joking aside, please stop perving on Zar in her journal. :nono: (I'm not suggesting anyone in particular)
> 
> By all means do it elsewhere but don't cheapen her journal.
> 
> It takes a life time to build a good reputation and an instance like this to ruin it.


Lou - will mail ya them. 

Not putting on here while ppl are commenting on [email protected] over them etc... journal is for constructive feedback. I can take a laugh as much as anyone, but is bordering on disrespectful now.

Now all that aside.... did anyone see where I left the tv remote.... cos I cant find it.. :confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> its where you last left it. :tongue:


duurrrr.....

wheres that?? :confused1:


----------



## jw007

Sometimes i wish I never started MY OWN (jw007s fictional shic) attention whoring thread....

You guys are right...

I mean all I get all day from women (and some men)

Is

Jw your such a hottie I want to play with myself over you

Jw corr i would like to give you one

Jw you make me so (too rude to post)

Yeah sure its flattering and all, but IM NOT A PIECE OF MEAT:cursing: :cursing:

(ignore that last bit, I am really so fawn away:thumbup1

As for you Z

Any progress pics:whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Sometimes i wish I never started MY OWN (jw007s fictional shic) attention whoring thread....
> 
> You guys are right...
> 
> I mean all I get all day from women (and some men)
> 
> Is
> 
> *
> Jw your such a hottie I want to play with myself over you*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Jw corr i would like to give you one*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Jw you make me so (too rude to post)*
> 
> Yeah sure its flattering and all, but IM NOT A PIECE OF MEAT:cursing: :cursing:
> 
> (ignore that last bit, I am really so fawn away:thumbup1
> 
> As for you Z
> 
> Any progress pics:whistling:


Sorry..... I shall stop it now.......

haha aye right....

and if the girls say you're a piece of meat then just accept it. Theres a good boy


----------



## MaKaVeLi

rare6 said:


> honest ****er aint u mak lol


PMSL she knows im just messing (I think) :confused1: Oops I've just read through, didn't know people thought I was being serious ffs, sorry Zara I won't disgrace your journal anymore.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> PMSL she knows im just messing (I think) :confused1: Oops I've just read through, didn't know people thought I was being serious ffs, sorry Zara I won't disgrace your journal anymore.


Dnt worry mate.... wasn't one comment/person, was a cumulative effect.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> its where you last left it. :tongue:


FOUND IT!!!! :thumb:


----------



## weeman

ok so i'm grasping from the latest goings on,its ok for the girls to make crued comments over pics in the guys journals however its now not ok for the guys to do it in the girls journals?????

think people are eating too many serious pills............double standards eh,fantastic........


----------



## Chris1

jw007 said:


> Sometimes i wish I never started MY OWN (jw007s fictional shic) attention whoring thread....
> 
> You guys are right...
> 
> I mean all I get all day from women (and some men)
> 
> Is
> 
> Jw your such a hottie I want to play with myself over you
> 
> Jw corr i would like to give you one
> 
> Jw you make me so (too rude to post)
> 
> Yeah sure its flattering and all, but IM NOT A PIECE OF MEAT:cursing: :cursing:
> 
> (ignore that last bit, I am really so fawn away:thumbup1
> 
> As for you Z
> 
> Any progress pics:whistling:


WTF??? You PM'd me begging me to say those things!!

You even offered me "special favours" :confused1:

I feel so cheap :crying:


----------



## dmcc

You *are* cheap...

You're a rugby-playing MN Sailor, by my reckoning that means 4 pints of Stella and you're anyone's.


----------



## Chris1

4 pints!!!!

You over estimate me young sir,

I'll do modt things for 50p and an apple


----------



## rare6

MaKaVeLi said:



> PMSL she knows im just messing (I think) :confused1: Oops I've just read through, *didn't know people thought I was being serious* ffs, sorry Zara I won't disgrace your journal anymore.


i didnt but i see where zara's coming from.. shes a insperation to other people and didnt have to do this journal but did and now people can follow and learn from the good/bad she has done with training diet ect and benifit from it


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> 4 pints!!!!
> 
> You over estimate me young sir,
> 
> I'll do modt things for 50p and an apple


I have one lovely crisp Braeburn left, and sure I can cobble some pennies together...might even chuck in a protein shake....... :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

I've got £3.54, a bag of crisps and chocolate mousse which I could spread all ......


----------



## hackskii

Zar, I was only joking about the pics, I dont **** to any woman that isnt naked with a nice patch...

If you like, I will delete any thread you report, I dont care how many threads there are, just report the post and it will be deleted immediatly.

OK?


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Dnt worry mate.... wasn't one comment/person, was a cumulative effect.


If it upset you then maybe you should say something. I seriously think not one person that has posted on your thread means any harm or disrespect.

I think it's the diet myself.


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> I've got £3.54, a bag of crisps and chocolate mousse which I could spread all ......


Tempting him with crisps.....naughty!!!

:laugh:


----------



## leafman

So how is the progress zara? you think u can see any noticable changes? Hope everything is goin well. :thumbup1: And im sure people were just messin about with the pictures comments but i understand were u are coming from. I will not post any more "The suspense" jokes lol  Hope your happy with pics thats main thing :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> You *are* cheap...
> 
> You're a rugby-playing MN Sailor, by my reckoning that means 4 pints of Stella and you're anyone's.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:



windsor81 said:


> 4 pints!!!!
> 
> You over estimate me young sir,
> 
> I'll do modt things for 50p and an apple


You charge..... :confused1:

I see where I may be going wrong here..... :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Zar, I was only joking about the pics, I dont **** to any woman that isnt naked with a nice patch...
> 
> If you like, I will delete any thread you report, I dont care how many threads there are, just report the post and it will be deleted immediatly.
> 
> OK?


No need sweetie. All a big fuss for nothing.

Is why I didn't comment on it before now. Not a big deal.... just felt uncomfortable with the general tone the other day so decided not to put pics up that day. No biggie, only reason I mentioned it as ppl kept commenting on why no pics and where was I?

No one person has said or done anything wrong either, was just as I say the general tone the other day.

Anyway, DB got things back on track by calling me a fat minger (or something like that  ) so we're all back to normal now.

As you were people.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> If it upset you then maybe you should say something. I seriously think not one person that has posted on your thread means any harm or disrespect.
> 
> I think it's the diet myself.


Like I said... its not upset me, and no one person has said anything wrong.

I just decided not to post other day. No drama 

TBH only mentioned why in the first place, as a couple other girls commented on it.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> So how is the progress zara? you think u can see any noticable changes? Hope everything is goin well. :thumbup1: And im sure people were just messin about with the pictures comments but i understand were u are coming from. I will not post any more "The suspense" jokes lol  Hope your happy with pics thats main thing :thumbup1:


Bit leaner... just getting on with it really tbh 

Its quite a dull, monotonous routine.....


----------



## Chris1

Telling you Hacks mate, it's that time of the month.

Hamstring tightness time, for 5 days every month women get tight hamstrings and they get SSSSSOOOOOOO irritable.

I think it's something to do with the transformerus hippopotomus oblingatus being rotated 90° from the maximus geordius cactus but I can't be sure.

I may be wrong, I'm not sure, but I'm going to keep saying it again and again until someone pays attention to me :whistling:

Zara/Beks/Darren, you don't have to pay a penny, you all had me at hello :wub:

Just thought I would bring some gayness back to all this hetro woman worship we seem to be enduring in here these days


----------



## Beklet

I think I just weed myself...... :blink:

:lol:

:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> Telling you Hacks mate, it's that time of the month.
> 
> Hamstring tightness time, for 5 days every month women get tight hamstrings and they get SSSSSOOOOOOO irritable.
> 
> I think it's something to do with the transformerus hippopotomus oblingatus being rotated 90° from the maximus geordius cactus but I can't be sure.
> 
> I may be wrong, I'm not sure, but I'm going to keep saying it again and again until someone pays attention to me :whistling:


.....ahhh chris..... there simply aren't words...... :lol:



windsor81 said:


> Zara/Beks/Darren, you don't have to pay a penny, you all had me at hello :wub:


Feeling the love in the room..... :wub:



windsor81 said:


> *Just thought I would bring some gayness back* to all this hetro woman worship we seem to be enduring in here these days


Yeah.... where is JW anyway....?


----------



## Chris1

Whats funny :confused1:

Was my spelling wrong mg:

Don't you all love me :crying:

:death: :death: :death:


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> .....ahhh chris..... there simply aren't words...... :lol:
> 
> Feeling the love in the room..... :wub:
> 
> *Yeah.... where is JW anyway....?*


what do i do ten times a day???????


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Whats funny :confused1:
> 
> Was my spelling wrong mg:
> 
> Don't you all love me :crying:
> 
> :death: :death: :death:


----------



## Chris1

jw007 said:


> what do i do ten times a day???????


Sudoku and bicep curls?? :whistling:


----------



## jw007

windsor81 said:


> Sudoku and bicep curls?? :whistling:


Something like that, but remember i can only use one bicep


----------



## evad

you should all be ashamed of yourselves having read the last few pages, especially you zara

how dare you fabricate this argument just so you fly away from my joke of a journal in the top ten list,

i dont want to see your pictures anyway :lol:



> Something like that, but remember i can only use one bicep


i hear you only use one stroke too :whistling:


----------



## hackskii

OMG, one of the most funniest threads ever.....................

Wow, you brits are a funny bunch......

I have to meet you guys.......

My life would not be complete without that.

I wish I lived there bit time.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> what do i do ten times a day???????


Nap?

Eat twix's?

Nap?

Eat Jaffa Cakes?

Nap?

Drink Stella?

Nap?

Up Dose?

.....am I close......?  :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Something like that, but remember i can only use one bicep


If you needed two I don't think you'd be single...... :whistling:

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> you should all be ashamed of yourselves having read the last few pages, especially you zara
> 
> how dare you fabricate this argument just so you fly away from my joke of a journal in the top ten list,
> 
> i dont want to see your pictures anyway :lol:
> 
> i hear you only use one stroke too :whistling:


Dammit.

Plan foiled again....... :cursing:


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nap?
> 
> Eat twix's?
> 
> Nap?
> 
> Eat Jaffa Cakes?
> 
> Nap?
> 
> Drink Stella?
> 
> Nap?
> 
> Up Dose?
> 
> .....am I close......?  :lol:


Not far off:whistling:


----------



## jw007

davetherave said:


> you should all be ashamed of yourselves having read the last few pages, especially you zara
> 
> how dare you fabricate this argument just so you fly away from my joke of a journal in the top ten list,
> 
> i dont want to see your pictures anyway :lol:
> 
> *i hear you only use one stroke too* :whistling:


Its the same as my training, Effective and EFFICIENT:thumbup1:


----------



## winger

jw007 said:


> what do i do ten times a day???????


Crack a cold Stella?

Jab 1cc per body part?

Massage scar tissue?

Anadrol Tabs.

Twix bars?

Protein shakes?

Check your balls to see if maybe they are still there?


----------



## Guest

I dont even know how to break in a comment in these last few pages. Just stopping by to say hi Zar.... Hope all is going well


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> I dont even know how to break in a comment in these last few pages. Just stopping by to say hi Zar.... Hope all is going well


Alls well.

Got a curious craving for twix's and jaffa cakes though. Can't imagine why.

Think might be a victim of subliminal advertising...... :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Alls well.
> 
> Got a curious craving for twix's and *jaffa cakes* though. Can't imagine why.
> 
> Think might be a victim of subliminal advertising...... :whistling:


What are these:confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> What are these:confused1:


fs... No creme eggs, no jaffa cakes.... america sounds sh1t! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaffa_Cakes


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> fs... No creme eggs, no jaffa cakes.... america sounds sh1t!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaffa_Cakes


We are deprived over here:laugh: Those look about as good as the creme eggs


----------



## winger

zeus87529 said:


> We are deprived over here:laugh: Those look about as good as the creme eggs


Either one sounds not so good IMO.

How about air popped pop corn with one cube of butter and salt, now that sounds better than any sweets, unless it is Zara, now that is all the sweets any man can ever want. 

Take notes Zeus, :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Either one sounds not so good IMO.
> 
> How about air popped pop corn with one cube of butter and salt, now that sounds better than any sweets, unless it is Zara, now that is all the sweets any man can ever want.
> 
> Take notes Zeus, :whistling:


hahaha

Smooooth Wing-man :cool2:

Popcorn though? Ewwww no ta yuk!


----------



## Chris1

Is that HIW JW?

Hit your love muscle with fewer sets but from multiple angle to achieve more efficient goal?


----------



## MasterBlaster

winger said:


> Either one sounds not so good IMO.
> 
> How about air popped pop corn with one cube of butter and salt, now that sounds better than any sweets, unless it is Zara, now that is all the sweets any man can ever want.
> 
> Take notes Zeus, :whistling:


----------



## dmcc

Did someone say "bring the gay back"? Hello!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Did someone say "bring the gay back"? Hello!


Hello sweetie :wub:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> Is that HIW JW?
> 
> Hit your love muscle with fewer sets but from multiple angle to achieve more efficient goal?


pmsl.... you can take this training malarky a bit TOO serious ya naa......


----------



## MaKaVeLi

dmcc said:


> Did someone say "bring the gay back"? Hello!





Zara-Leoni said:


> Hello sweetie :wub:


Cooey Hows ya doing today?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> Cooie Hows ya doing today?


Gay, not fake gay


----------



## evad

windsor81 said:


> Is that HIW JW?
> 
> Hit your love muscle with fewer sets but from multiple angle to achieve more efficient goal?


it would be like a suppinated incline bench dumbell bicep curl having sex with you mr windsor, an effective workout but doesnt hit half the places it should :lol:


----------



## Chris1

Zara-Leoni said:


> Gay, not fake gay


I'll get me coat 

At least you didn't call me a French curl Dave, I would really have been upset then!!!


----------



## dmcc

Honey, you real gay. You've been in port in San Francisco for a matter of hours I'm sure, but I bet you were at 11th and Castro within 20 minutes.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ok... some pics from the weekend before I fall asleep now....

Before training:

















In the gym:



















Back (not too clear)


----------



## winger

You look better but need better comparison pics.

You used to do it, same spot, same cloths. You are looking better though.

The hamstrings look a tad bit tight though.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> You look better but need better comparison pics.
> 
> You used to do it, same spot, same cloths. You are looking better though.
> 
> The hamstrings look a tad bit tight though.


Patience ffs....  

These are the ones Robert took the day before - less than 24hrs:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Your calves are outstanding, big difference since last pics:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Looking good Zar.... Again the progress seems more noticible in the first set of pics(in pink outfit). Maybe that lighting again in the gym??. But that being said the ones in the gym DO show notable progress. You look like you are starting to dry out alot more. Stomach is starting to tighten up. Face is holding much less water. Legs looking good. Holding a little in the booty still.. (just giving my honest analysis) How is the weight coming off??


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> Your calves are outstanding, big difference since last pics:thumbup1:


Calves is one of the few things I like


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Zara-Leoni said:


> Calves is one of the few things I like


Well they're bigger than mine lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> Looking good Zar.... Again the progress seems more noticible in the first set of pics(in pink outfit). Maybe that lighting again in the gym??. But that being said the ones in the gym DO show notable progress. You look like you are starting to dry out alot more. Stomach is starting to tighten up. Face is holding much less water. Legs looking good. Holding a little in the booty still.. (just giving my honest analysis) How is the weight coming off??


The 2 lots of photos are less than 24hrs apart, just different camera and lighting. Dunno what it means, just thought I'd post lol.

Weight is coming off..... slowly :cursing:


----------



## winger

Even though the weight is coming off slowly you are still making good progress and congratulations.


----------



## rare6

lookng good zara :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

You really do have a bonny shape and have made noticabe changes since you last competed. Mid section is coming in nicely but as I recall from my cyber memory is did last time too. Getting there but still a way to go as I know you know. How many weeks out now?

You'll be playing at our house next week :0)


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Calves is one of the few things I like


Yeah yeah rub it in:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

I could have big calves too....if i trained them:thumbup1:

(or took drugs  )


----------



## stevie flynn

the second lot of pics are better zara... really shows the progress.. you look alot leaner.. keep at it..;-)

steve


----------



## Goose

Coming in nicely.. Can see the improvements over the last few pictures taken.

Good work! Now get your butt back in that gym and give me 20!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> You really do have a bonny shape and have made noticabe changes since you last competed. Mid section is coming in nicely but as I recall from my cyber memory is did last time too. Getting there but still a way to go as I know you know. How many weeks out now?
> 
> You'll be playing at our house next week :0)


Yeah abs are always there to a certain degree regardless of weight, but for some reason this year am holding weight slightly differently... lower back for example?

Aye - ROADTRIP 



jw007 said:


> Yeah yeah rub it in:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> I could have big calves too....if i trained them:thumbup1:
> 
> (or took drugs  )


Trained them? What....? You supposed to train them like??

 :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

stevie flynn said:


> the second lot of pics are better zara... really shows the progress.. you look alot leaner.. keep at it..;-)
> 
> steve


Cheers sweetie... just a case of head down and keep at it now..... xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> Coming in nicely.. Can see the improvements over the last few pictures taken.
> 
> Good work! Now get your butt back in that gym and give me 20!


Back in the gym? Twice a day not enough like?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> looking very good zara..your dieting has paid off well. your back and abdonminal areas are looking alot more muscular. and your legs are shaping up nicely also.
> 
> you just need to learn to smile when your posing now


Stick yer smile up yer bum..... what do I wanna do that for....?  :lol:

....I LIKE being a grumpy cow :lol:


----------



## Goose

Haha What women don't ay!


----------



## leafman

Can see your progress in all pictures zar good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## PRL

Wow 104 pages. lol

Look good Fordie. SMILE. lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PRL said:


> Wow 104 pages. lol
> 
> Look good Fordie. SMILE. lol


Ahhh THERE you are.... I was talking about you other day Birmingham boy 

You shouting "Smile Zara" is all I remember of my first show really pmsl..... :lol:

Am behind Petey.... but you'll prob remember I was last time too and pulled it off (just). Giving it some fcuking welly now.... dont like playing catch up, but needs must.

Try catch u on msn soon for proper catch up on life etc :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel

Shoulders ánd upper back coming out a treat, can see some rear delt striation starting in the pic with yer wee cute blue number!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> Shoulders ánd upper back coming out a treat, can see some rear delt striation starting in the pic with yer wee cute blue number!


Cheers sweetie...

is happening different from last diet... for girls thighs/ass/stomach is usually last regardless, but this time glutes are more defined than at this point last diet (though that could be due to more muscle) and legs kinda same, and lower back seems to be holding either fat or water which i have never had before.

Anyhoo.... get there in the end lol.


----------



## Guest

Go to sleep woman!!! What are you still doing awake???


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> Go to sleep woman!!! What are you still doing awake???


Nuthin' :cool2:


----------



## Chris1

OI, she's talking to me, leave her alone lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> OI, she's talking to me, leave her alone lol


Facebook-chat gossip


----------



## winger

windsor81 said:


> OI, she's talking to me, leave her alone lol


Yea leave her alone, windsor is on a roll! :whistling:


----------



## Chris1

How did you know I just fell doen the stairs??


----------



## winger

windsor81 said:


> How did you know I just fell doen the stairs??


Because you planed it to make yourself look even better. :beer:


----------



## winger

The master of the uncontrolled controlled if you know what I mean.


----------



## Chris1

Yeah, it's my off season from being master of the universe :laugh:


----------



## PRL

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ahhh THERE you are.... I was talking about you other day Birmingham boy
> 
> You shouting "Smile Zara" is all I remember of my first show really pmsl..... :lol:
> 
> Am behind Petey.... but you'll prob remember I was last time too and pulled it off (just). Giving it some fcuking welly now.... dont like playing catch up, but needs must.
> 
> Try catch u on msn soon for proper catch up on life etc :thumbup1:


Behind????? Time I cracked the whip. Move it or lose it lady. lol

Talking about me!!!!! Ok, who have I upset now. lol

Yeah, I'll log on the ole MSN tonight for a chat.

Keep it up. I know you'll make it. More MASS(as DM would say) to get in condition this time round. Still impressed though. Delts and calves look sick. :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PRL said:


> Behind????? Time I cracked the whip. Move it or lose it lady. lol
> 
> Talking about me!!!!! Ok, who have I upset now. lol
> 
> Yeah, I'll log on the ole MSN tonight for a chat.
> 
> Keep it up. I know you'll make it. More MASS(as DM would say) to get in condition this time round. Still impressed though. Delts and calves look sick. :beer:


Yeah... long story. Not through any lack of effort, just trial and error that went to error lol. You know me though - giving it loads. Wont beat me :cool2:

Not upset anyone :lol: Was discussing birmingham accents lol 

Be on msn but be late-ish tonight if ur around


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> Yeah, it's my off season from being master of the universe :laugh:


Wondered why it wasn't on tv anymore


----------



## jaydfinnie

i want zara to beat me up in bed dammm uhhhhh


----------



## Chris1

Another one of your worshippers Fordy??? :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> Another one of your worshippers Fordy??? :laugh:


 

What can I say.... they're only human.

Clearly they don't know me or they'd know better than to ASK for a kicking pmsfl, saddo.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> you enjoy your late nights dont you..!


Diet induced insomnia. Am fixing it today.....


----------



## Chris1

:crying: no-one to talk to tonight :crying:


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> :crying: no-one to talk to tonight :crying:


Pfft no you just woke me up instead........was having a bad dream though so is al good :thumb:


----------



## Chris1

sorry, I was so excited I had to tell somebody


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> sorry, I was so excited I had to tell somebody


Ha ha was a nice way to be woken up...lol and worth it :laugh:

I'm a total insomniac too but am ill, which is my excuse - I'll be out on the lash tonight I expect so will be awake all night...


----------



## carly

Zara-Leoni said:


> Diet induced insomnia. Am fixing it today.....


I used to get this now I take ZMA and 5thp and it seems to really do the trick :thumb:


----------



## D_MMA

chilisi said:


> what you changing..?


Ye Zara what you going to change, would like to know aswell to try myself.

V good progress too been following your journal. calves are lookin ace!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> what you changing..?





carly said:


> I used to get this now I take ZMA and 5thp and it seems to really do the trick :thumb:





DaveI said:


> Ye Zara what you going to change, would like to know aswell to try myself.
> 
> V good progress too been following your journal. calves are lookin ace!


GABA and Nytol..... knocks me right out and I sleep like a baby.

Fatburners I use during the day can make me not able to sleep at night sometimes even though am tired, so get into a vicious circle of being awake late, then sleeping late, then cos slept late get to sleep even later next night and so on.....

So, last night knocked myself out early with GABA and Nytol and got up early(ish) :thumbup1: If I do this for a wee while will get back into a normal routine.

Also used to use ZMA in with this Carly and its good.... just run out at the minute or would have added.

And if all that fails.... theres always tramadol....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> :crying: no-one to talk to tonight :crying:


Was fast asnooze by this time


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I sometimes take GABA too and helps massively with insomnia TBH, I'd probably die from sleep deprivation without it:laugh:


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Diet induced insomnia. Am fixing it today.....


Melatonin works awesome at just 3mg a day.


----------



## Guest

hackskii said:


> Melatonin works awesome at just 3mg a day.


I agree completely with you Hacks and its cheap. I think a bottle of 60 3mg tabs is less than 10 dollars. I sent some over to Babyyoyo because she wasnt able to get it in the tablet form. It works wonders

Zar....Are you able to get Melatonin in tabs?? I could send you some if not. I was reading that they have it in injectable form over there?? I had never even heard of that before....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> I agree completely with you Hacks and its cheap. I think a bottle of 60 3mg tabs is less than 10 dollars. I sent some over to Babyyoyo because she wasnt able to get it in the tablet form. It works wonders
> 
> Zar....Are you able to get Melatonin in tabs?? I could send you some if not. I was reading that they have it in injectable form over there?? I had never even heard of that before....


Melanotan thats injectible is that what ur thinking of?

As for melatonin.... I've no idea whether can get it or not tbh have never looked or tried? What does it do apart from help you sleep? Anything?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> i tried 2 tabs of nytol once and was dribbling on my pillow for 12 hours straight..knocked me sideways.. :lol:


Well..... think I was a bit like that last night tbh :whistling:

Slept through my alarm this morning and everything.... totally comatose


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> I sometimes take GABA too and helps massively with insomnia TBH, I'd probably die from sleep deprivation without it:laugh:


Dreams are, erm, interesting with it though........ :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Melanotan thats injectible is that what ur thinking of?
> 
> As for melatonin.... I've no idea whether can get it or not tbh have never looked or tried? What does it do apart from help you sleep? Anything?


Maybe I got confused with melanotan.

Here is a link that describes the benefits of melatonin

http://www.webmd.com/sleep-disorders/tc/melatonin-overview


----------



## Zara-Leoni

shall peruse.....


----------



## winger

Melatonin is good stuff, it's a sleep hormone. Some take it just after a workout according to a Men's Health Magazine.

My wife takes benadryl (so safe a baby can take it) and or trazodone, it's an an anti depressant and the side effect is sleep.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

zeus87529 said:


> I agree completely with you Hacks and its cheap. I think a bottle of 60 3mg tabs is less than 10 dollars. I sent some over to Babyyoyo because she wasnt able to get it in the tablet form. It works wonders
> 
> Zar....Are you able to get Melatonin in tabs?? I could send you some if not. I was reading that they have it in injectable form over there?? I had never even heard of that before....


Oh so can you deal me some roids then zeus.

This is purely a joke i'm not actually asking him if he can


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Zara-Leoni said:


> Dreams are, erm, interesting with it though........ :whistling:


Lol I know what you mean:whistling:


----------



## Beklet

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lol I know what you mean:whistling:


Damn - I need some of this!!! Bloody insomniac that I am :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lol I know what you mean:whistling:


haha.... c'mon then Mak, share.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Damn - I need some of this!!! Bloody insomniac that I am :laugh:


Is good. I dont think it helps me get to sleep, but once I am asleep is very deep and as mentioned, much dreamage.....  :whistling:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha.... c'mon then Mak, share.....


You 1st:laugh:


----------



## hackskii

Melatonin is a natural sleep hormone that is super anti-oxidant and also being used in europe for treatment in prostate cancer, so anti-cancer properties.

Great stuff and potentially can increase GH production.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> You 1st:laugh:


Cant possibly..... 

ok... maybe in the PR........

.....oh yeah thats right you can't get in there eh? Oh well, too bad..... :lol: :whistling:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cant possibly.....
> 
> ok... maybe in the PR........
> 
> .....oh yeah thats right you can't get in there eh? Oh well, too bad..... :lol: :whistling:


Ouch, meanie!!


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cant possibly.....
> 
> ok... maybe in the PR........
> 
> .....oh yeah thats right you can't get in there eh? Oh well, too bad..... :lol: :whistling:


OHHHHHH i look forward to readying missy

get your ass posting already hahahahahaha :bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> OHHHHHH i look forward to readying missy
> 
> get your ass posting already hahahahahaha :bounce:


meet you in there.... pmsl....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> Ouch, meanie!!


 :innocent:


----------



## Chris1

Ah Zara, dreaming of me 

This has to stop...really....it does. Just to much for me now.

I mean it was quit enice and flattering in the start, but jeez, there's a limit girl!!!!!

At least that's how my dream went :laugh:


----------



## evad

i dream of you windsor, you and fudge, lot's of fudge

i keep meaning to get some gaga for the times when i become an insomniac, it's the stuff that you take on a spoon isnt it? and it makes 4 hours sleep feel like 8 the next day?


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> meet you in there.... pmsl....


sweeeeeeetttttttttt il bring my doctor pepper zero and settle in for GOOD TIMES mwahahaha :bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> Ah Zara, dreaming of me
> 
> This has to stop...really....it does. Just to much for me now.
> 
> I mean it was quit enice and flattering in the start, but jeez, there's a limit girl!!!!!
> 
> At least that's how my dream went :laugh:


pmsl!!

my dream went....

jaffa cakes

creme eggs

quavers

pickled onion monster munch

pepperoni and pineapple pizza

mcdonalds

full fat coke.

Yup.... that was pretty much it


----------



## dmcc

Zara-Leoni said:


> pmsl!!
> 
> my dream went....
> 
> jaffa cakes
> 
> creme eggs
> 
> quavers
> 
> pickled onion monster munch
> 
> pepperoni and pineapple pizza
> 
> mcdonalds
> 
> full fat coke.
> 
> Yup.... that was pretty much it


You filthy, filthy girl!!!

Tell me more.


----------



## Chris1

Was I even in the Macdonalds :crying:

Lets hook up dave and we can have fudge aaaaaaaaaaallllllllllll dddddaaaaaaayyyyyy llllllloooooooooooooonnnnnnnnggggggggg


----------



## dmcc

Bitch you promised that I could pack your fudge :crying:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> You filthy, filthy girl!!!
> 
> Tell me more.


For that you shall have to step through the back sir.......

(chocolate eclairs)


----------



## Zara-Leoni

pmsl......

only in this sport could food and porn get so confused......


----------



## dmcc

Mmmm chocolate éclairs...

If I said what I've just eaten for my cheat meal I think I'd get slapped about a bit.

So on that basis, I had half a large pizza, garlic bread, chicken combo, bar of chocolate, choc mousse and a pint of beer.


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> pmsl......
> 
> only in this sport could food and porn get so confused......


and i shall name this new phenomenon FORN

:whistling:


----------



## leafman

I came in to give you some words of encouragement and find this tish  .... So you just buy the nytol stuff from a chemist ??? :laugh: Oh yea lookin good zar


----------



## winger

dmcc said:


> I had half a large pizza, garlic bread, chicken combo, bar of chocolate, choc mousse and a pint of beer.


What no jaffa cakes or twix? Only one pint, was it even stella? I am so telling JW. :beer:


----------



## dmcc

No biscuits or cakes in the house, and it was Grafenwalder Pils. All good.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Mmmm chocolate éclairs...
> 
> If I said what I've just eaten for my cheat meal I think I'd get slapped about a bit.
> 
> So on that basis, I had half a large pizza, garlic bread, chicken combo, bar of chocolate, choc mousse and a pint of beer.


...ohhh well if thats the outcome.....

Carbonara (about 5 mouthfuls then was sick of it and full lol), Quavers (wonder where that influence came from.....?), Creme Eggs and glass of red wine...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> I came in to give you some words of encouragement and find this tish  .... *So you just buy the nytol stuff from a chemist ???* :laugh: Oh yea lookin good zar


Yup :thumbup1:

Dont get the ones off the shelf - the herbal pish (YES thats a word..... :cursing: )

Get the stuff from the pharmacist. The one-a-night ones. The other ones are exactly the same but half the dose. The point????? :confused1:


----------



## MXD

Argh I'd love a glass of decent red with an italian Mmmmmm


----------



## winger

I would like some pink Italian.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MXD said:


> Argh I'd love a glass of decent red with an italian Mmmmmm


Well.... whens your cheat meal? Have it....


----------



## MXD

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well.... whens your cheat meal? Have it....


Lol I eat 5000 kcals a day! but we havn't got any supplies lol I'd need some decent toms and typ 00 flour as I roll my own pasta. Think I'll make a nite of it with a girl tmz hmmm with a nice cab sauv ..omds, lol. cheers for the idea Zara :thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MXD said:


> Lol I eat 5000 kcals a day! but we havn't got any supplies lol I'd need some decent toms and typ 00 flour as I roll my own pasta. Think I'll make a nite of it with a girl tmz hmmm with a nice cab sauv ..omds, lol. cheers for the idea Zara :thumb:


Wtf thats 1300 more cals than me!! You must either do a sh1t load of cardio of have a real fast metabolism to not be fat!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MXD said:


> Lol I eat 5000 kcals a day! but we havn't got any supplies lol I'd need some decent toms and typ 00 flour as I roll my own pasta. Think I'll make a nite of it with a girl tmz hmmm with a nice cab sauv ..omds, lol. cheers for the idea Zara :thumb:


Happy to help :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> Wtf thats 1300 more cals than me!! You must either do a sh1t load of cardio of have a real fast metabolism to not be fat!


Sssshhhhh..... we don't talk about people with fast metabolisms here...... :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

(or twix's :cursing: )


----------



## MXD

MaKaVeLi said:


> Wtf thats 1300 more cals than me!! You must either do a sh1t load of cardio of have a real fast metabolism to not be fat!


My weight is up and down like a yo-yo mate its so whack  Gets me down sometimes. I'm at about 86 today and thats when my avi was taken.. Just so anoying lol. I havn't a big apetite either.

I eat at least 150 gms of fat a day too lol, + crisps and chocolate bars haha

Oh and I've never stepped on a tread mill in my life lol


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Zara-Leoni said:


> Sssshhhhh..... we don't talk about people with fast metabolisms here...... :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> (or twix's :cursing: )


Hmm I've got a cupboard full of twix's and not dieting. think I might go eat 5:lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

MaKaVeLi said:


> Wtf thats 1300 more cals than me!! You must either do a sh1t load of cardio of have a real fast metabolism to not be fat!


Hijacking Zara's thread how much cardio do ya do MaK?

/hijack

Zara, a few pages back there was a lot of talk about melatonin. I suffer from insomnia and that really helped me sort out my sleeping pattern. I know there's a lot of talk about how it messes up circadian rhythm, i.e. the 24hour cycle your body is set to, but for me it sorta reset it.

Also works wonders with jetlag.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MXD said:


> My weight is up and down like a yo-yo mate its so whack  Gets me down sometimes. I'm at about 86 today and thats when my avi was taken.. Just so anoying lol. I havn't a big apetite either.
> 
> I eat at least 150 gms of fat a day to lol, + crisps and chocolate bars haha


Could you list your diet (if you don't mind) i want to know what you eat cos I struggle with 3700cals!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Gym Bunny said:


> Hijacking Zara's thread how much cardio do ya do MaK?


I just do 30 mins low intensity 3x per week. Sorry for the hijack Zara!!


----------



## MXD

Lol u bugger!

Grr

ok then lol ... jst for you tho mack..

Pah u ass

Rep me for this or the next time it will be dry.. I mean it!

Todays food-

waking 1/2 t spoon of bicarb soda/500mg vit c/ 2 mega cissus/ vit d

20 iu lantus

Meal - 6 eggs 100g oats 60g milk and whey 5 fishies

meal - 600g white pots mashed with milk and butter, 200g steak fried in butter a yogurt

meal -500g sweet potato 200g, milk n butter, salmon lots of olive oil + 5 fishies

meal - 100g oats 60g whey 2 bananas

meal - 600g white potatoes, milk n butter, 250g mince

meal - cottage cheese , avacado, pineapple

BUT this varies ALOT! lol some times its higher fat less carb, Depends how hungry I am really.

+ I've had no greens today my bad lol , oh tell a lie I had 2 sticks of celery 

Oh and I drink greens powder and Him salts through the day


----------



## winger

I just love the way you guys talk about food when Zara is dieting.


----------



## MXD

winger said:


> I just love the way you guys talk about food when Zara is dieting.


$hit! LOL sorryyyy zaaraaa /hijack promise! lol :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Gym Bunny said:


> Hijacking Zara's thread how much cardio do ya do MaK?
> 
> /hijack
> 
> Zara, a few pages back there was a lot of talk about melatonin. I suffer from insomnia and that really helped me sort out my sleeping pattern. I know there's a lot of talk about how it messes up circadian rhythm, i.e. the 24hour cycle your body is set to, but for me it sorta reset it.
> 
> Also works wonders with jetlag.


Yeah - nytol and GABA do the trick for me though so all good :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> I just love the way you guys talk about food when Zara is dieting.


Is ok winger, I am strong :cool2:

Actually all joking aside, dnt bother me.

I cook meals for my mate and his training partners and they're not dieting, so am cooking food I cant eat etc too.... doesn't bother me in the slightest 

I have a great deal of willpower, plus I want the end result more than I want to eat the stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

winger said:


> I just love the way you guys talk about food when Zara is dieting.


Oh fcuk I keep forgetting, sorry! :innocent:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MXD said:


> My weight is up and down like a yo-yo mate its so whack  Gets me down sometimes. I'm at about 86 today and thats when my avi was taken.. Just so anoying lol. I havn't a big apetite either.
> 
> *I eat at least 150 gms of fat a day too lol, + crisps and chocolate bars haha*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Oh and I've never stepped on a tread mill in my life lol*


OUT - leave my journal now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:

jst kidding mate.... lucky fecker lol...!


----------



## winger

Mak and MXD you both look great. I need to change my name to a three letter word to make gains I guess...lol


----------



## MXD

winger said:


> Mak and MXD you both look great. I need to change my name to a three letter word to make gains I guess...lol


Win lol you can't get better than that pal :thumb: :laugh:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MXD said:


> Win lol you can't get better than that pal :thumb: :laugh:


I think he's just trying to entice us into bed:lol:

Cheers for that wing man!


----------



## winger

MaKaVeLi said:


> I think he's just trying to entice us into bed:lol:
> 
> Cheers for that wing man!


Rotflmao. That sh1t is funny....lol

I might have to push windsor and Darren out of the way first. :whistling:


----------



## MXD

Pssst Windsor and darren...

For one dmcc is actually gay which isn't as fun :tongue: + you love us waaaaay more :wub:


----------



## Gym Bunny

MaKaVeLi said:


> I think he's just trying to entice us into bed:lol:
> 
> Cheers for that wing man!


But could he cope with both of you at once? That is the key question. :blink:


----------



## MXD

Gym Bunny said:


> But could he cope with both of you at once? That is the key question. :blink:


I duno, maybe we could just touch dicks. I mean is that even really gaay? :laugh:

Kinda like 2 pointed index fingers touching, u get me? :lol:


----------



## jimbo1436114513

MXD said:


> Lol u bugger!
> 
> Grr
> 
> ok then lol ... jst for you tho mack..
> 
> Pah u ass
> 
> Rep me for this or the next time it will be dry.. I mean it!
> 
> Todays food-
> 
> waking 1/2 t spoon of bicarb soda/500mg vit c/ 2 mega cissus/ vit d
> 
> 20 iu lantus
> 
> Meal - 6 eggs 100g oats 60g milk and whey 5 fishies
> 
> meal - 600g white pots mashed with milk and butter, 200g steak fried in butter a yogurt
> 
> meal -500g sweet potato 200g, milk n butter, salmon lots of olive oil + 5 fishies
> 
> meal - 100g oats 60g whey 2 bananas
> 
> meal - 600g white potatoes, milk n butter, 250g mince
> 
> meal - cottage cheese , avacado, pineapple
> 
> BUT this varies ALOT! lol some times its higher fat less carb, Depends how hungry I am really.
> 
> + I've had no greens today my bad lol , oh tell a lie I had 2 sticks of celery
> 
> Oh and I drink greens powder and Him salts through the day


MX why the bicarb??

Zara ur fine!


----------



## MXD

jimbo said:


> MX why the bicarb??
> 
> Zara ur fine!


[hijack] Alkalises you  [/hijack]


----------



## winger

MXD said:


> Pssst Windsor and darren...
> 
> For one dmcc is actually gay which isn't as fun :tongue: + you love us waaaaay more :wub:


Oh I do I do I do ew



Gym Bunny said:


> But could he cope with both of you at once? That is the key question. :blink:


And you call me a **** stirrer, winger coughs violently.


MXD said:


> I duno, maybe we could just touch dicks. I mean is that even really gaay? :laugh:
> 
> Kinda like 2 pointed index fingers touching, u get me? :lol:


But why is your two fingers look like thumbs compared to mine?


----------



## Gym Bunny

winger said:


> Oh I do I do I do ew
> 
> And you call me a **** stirrer, winger coughs violently.
> 
> But why is your two fingers look like thumbs compared to mine?


You LOVE it! :bounce:

Zara. Back on topic. Looking forward to the weekly photos tomorrow.


----------



## winger

I do love it, silly me. So Zara, hows dieting...lol


----------



## Chris1

MXD said:


> Pssst Windsor and darren...
> 
> For one dmcc is actually gay which isn't as fun :tongue: + you love us waaaaay more :wub:


Darren is gay??? :confused1: mg:  :scared: :crying: :death:


----------



## jw007

windsor81 said:


> Darren is gay??? :confused1: mg:  :scared: :crying: :death:


NO WAY!!!!!!!!

Ive had him in my bed and everything, Ive stood close behind him squatting...too close.....

He massaged my back and put his pinky in my bottom..

He said thats what "mates" do:lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> NO WAY!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ive had him in my bed and everything, Ive stood close behind him squatting...too close.....
> 
> He massaged my back and put his pinky in my bottom..
> 
> He said thats what "mates" do:lol: :lol:


......photos.....? :whistling:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> ......photos.....? :whistling:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Darrens the guy Im smashing in my sig......

Before he bulked up


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Darrens the guy Im smashing in my sig......
> 
> Before he bulked up


haha that somewhat destroys your "Poor little me was taken advantage of by the big gay predator" theory doesn't it....?  :lol:


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha that somewhat destroys your "Poor little me was taken advantage of by the big gay predator" theory doesn't it....?  :lol:


DAMN:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

He told me to do it.... :beer:


----------



## dmcc

MXD said:


> My weight is up and down like a yo-yo mate its so whack  Gets me down sometimes. I'm at about 86 today and thats when my avi was taken.. Just so anoying lol. I havn't a big apetite either.
> 
> I eat at least 150 gms of fat a day too lol, + crisps and chocolate bars haha
> 
> Oh and I've never stepped on a tread mill in my life lol


I used to like you Max. Now you can fck off. 



MXD said:


> For one dmcc is actually gay which isn't as fun :tongue:


Well at least you know I'd be doing it properly, and it would be a lot of fun. For me, anyway. And good cardio.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> DAMN:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> *He told me to do it....* :beer:


Its as easy as that....?

*toddles off to write out long and detailed list of instructions.........* :whistling:


----------



## winger

dmcc said:


> Well at least you know I'd be doing it properly, and it would be a lot of fun. For me, anyway. And good cardio.


I thought it was one rep max this week?


----------



## dmcc

With Max you never do it just once.


----------



## MXD

PMSL


----------



## Chris1

He's been telling me the same thing Joe.

He said it wasn't gay to put your finger in a mates bum as long as you lathered with Radox first. I thought he was just being a friend offering to get those hard to reach places :crying:


----------



## dmcc

I didn't hear you complaining. Moaning a bit, yes, but not complaining.


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> I didn't hear you complaining. Moaning a bit, yes, but not complaining.


 :lol: :lol: You hit the spot then???


----------



## Parker5000

inspiring.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Journal must be faulty.. there's no pics recently?


----------



## leafman

Hope things are coming together zara?? You starting to get in the shape u want to be? Good luck with ur diet and training


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TaintedSoul said:


> Journal must be faulty.. there's no pics recently?


Nah its me thats faulty.....

diet kicking in and I cant be @rsed to post


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Contemplated reporting on training but its too boring for words lol....

Get up

Go gym - 60 mins cardio (incline treadmill)

Go home - eat oats and protein

Do some work (sometimes lol) either at home or salon

Go back to gym - Train whichever bodyparts for that day, then another 40 mins or so incline treadmill cardio

Go home - cook food for next day.....

.....and repeat

Yawn..... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

This is not a fast-paced and exciting sport


----------



## MaKaVeLi

That's boring as fvck but amazing dedication!


----------



## iron head case

Boring food and the boring life=Results.

Every time you do C.V you are getting nearer your goal.

I admire your mental discipline:thumb:

not many i know can keep up the constant grind on body and mind.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> That's boring as fvck but amazing dedication!





iron head case said:


> Boring food and the boring life=Results.
> 
> Every time you do C.V you are getting nearer your goal.
> 
> I admire your mental discipline:thumb:
> 
> not many i know can keep up the constant grind on body and mind.


It is exceptionally dull......

But hey..... I have abs 

I keep being reminded I have OCD..... :whistling: But tbh, I think it actually helps a bit


----------



## Guest

How many weeks to go Zar??


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:



> How many weeks to go Zar??


Not sodding enough :cursing:

Just under 6 to NABBA....


----------



## iron head case

6 weeks will fly by


----------



## Zara-Leoni

iron head case said:


> 6 weeks will fly by


Thats exactly the problem..... :whistling:


----------



## iron head case

Are you on target?

Have you any recent shots? or don't you want the competition checking you out?

I think someone petite like yourself can make huge differences condition wise in 6 weeks.

You looked pretty good off season:thumb:

wont be long till you are back on the treadmill:lol:

do you get guys hitting on you and talking when you are doing c.v.

I hate it when some boring tard comes on the next piece of kit when there are loads of empty ones.

It got to the point where i stopped the machine even if i only just started and went on something else, always the same old crap (i dont know why i am not losing weight?) blah blah blah

I do, its because you are a fat b5st5rd and you keep eating crap.

I am too polite though:laugh:

bit off topic there..


----------



## hackskii

OMG, dont ask for pictures....................lol

I made that mistake once, I wont make that one again.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

iron head case said:


> Are you on target?
> 
> Have you any recent shots? or don't you want the competition checking you out?
> 
> I think someone petite like yourself can make huge differences condition wise in 6 weeks.
> 
> You looked pretty good off season:thumb:
> 
> wont be long till you are back on the treadmill:lol:
> 
> do you get guys hitting on you and talking when you are doing c.v.
> 
> I hate it when some boring tard comes on the next piece of kit when there are loads of empty ones.
> 
> It got to the point where i stopped the machine even if i only just started and went on something else, always the same old crap (i dont know why i am not losing weight?) blah blah blah
> 
> I do, its because you are a fat b5st5rd and you keep eating crap.
> 
> I am too polite though:laugh:
> 
> bit off topic there..


Most recent ones a few pages back are about 9 days ago..... have lost a bit since.

I know I can do it in the time allowed.... was further out than this last time, just didnt want to be chasing it again, but couple things tried didnt work out so well so am now where i am. Want to be leaner than last time though too which is why am a bit concerned, but can only keep head down and get on with it.

Don't joke about the bloody treadmill.... am on it twice a day lol.... couldnt do cardio tonight cos someone else was on it :cursing: :ban:

Dont get that problem at my gym.... have sacked the gimp council gym which i used for cardio as, well, it was sh1te in so many ways lol.

Now just go to Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym, which is far better. Not many ppl do that stary thing and definately no-one ever tries to hit on me :laugh: (quite possibly because my best mate/ex owns it and, well, they just wouldn't....  ). Suits me just fine.... I have zero desire to be chatted up in there anyway!!

And as to chatting on the treadmill... well they cant really lol. The only cardio equipment in the gym is 2 [email protected] bikes and 2 treadmills.

The only thing that WORKS is one of the treadmills.... Not much cardio gets done in that gym except for comp time, and I'm the only one competing this year, so its MY treadmill..... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> hows your late nights coming along..?


Super duper 

Going bed soon though (once I finish writing my reply to beklet on FB and messing about on here :laugh.

Need early night tonight.... long and busy day tomorrow! (Toddles of to find some nytol and GABA lol....)


----------



## iron head case

Had a quick look at your recent pictures.

The ones in the blue and the ones in the white are seperated by 24 hours,

but you look very different.

I thought you looked tighter and drier in the blue with nice detail on your delts, abs coming through,

great calfs.

Stop worrying about time,

stress is no good, try to enjoy the last 6 weeks and i am sure the fruits of your labour

will come through:thumbup1:


----------



## carly

Zara-Leoni said:


> Thats exactly the problem..... :whistling:


will you still compete if you feel your not ready hun?


----------



## leafman

Good luck with it all zar im sure it will fine come comp day :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007

Hope you are keeping the chin up Fordy (and the head down, if it is possible to do both simoultaneously  ). You can do this in the time frame, as you say, done it before, just got to keep the pedal to the metal and what will come will come!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

carly said:


> will you still compete if you feel your not ready hun?


I will be ready.... just means I have to work harder now


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RS2007 said:


> Hope you are keeping the chin up Fordy (and the head down, if it is possible to do both simoultaneously  ). You can do this in the time frame, as you say, done it before, just got to keep the pedal to the metal and what will come will come!!


Yup yup....

Fordy functions best under pressure anyway.....

....prob just as well that come to think of it with my life.... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

iron head case said:


> Had a quick look at your recent pictures.
> 
> The ones in the blue and the ones in the white are seperated by 24 hours,
> 
> but you look very different.
> 
> I thought you looked tighter and drier in the blue with nice detail on your delts, abs coming through,
> 
> great calfs.
> 
> Stop worrying about time,
> 
> stress is no good, try to enjoy the last 6 weeks and i am sure the fruits of your labour
> 
> will come through:thumbup1:


Ta


----------



## martinmcg

just keep your head down.. and plugging away at it .it will all come good youll see , good job ,well done so far miss , keep it up . :thumb:


----------



## Chris1

You abandoned us Zara???


----------



## iron head case

windsor81 said:


> You abandoned us Zara???


she is probably too depleted to type mate:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> You abandoned us Zara???


Was busy - am back now 



iron head case said:


> she is probably too depleted to type mate:laugh:


Ha ha.... something like that lol....


----------



## Chris1

You even missed my ar5e in stockings and suspenders


----------



## dmcc

I didn't


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> You even missed my ar5e in stockings and suspenders


Missed? Has it gone?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> You even missed my ar5e in stockings and suspenders


Thats what you think...... 

Did I not rep you for it? I know I repped Darren for his  Maybe I was outta reps... I shall rectify situation if so :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Thought I should update but nothing much to say....

Might get some updated pics this weekend.... though tbh I'll prob hate them cos I haven't dropped enough. Basically I want to be ready NOW pmsl. 

Anyway... other than that not much to say. Pretty pointless post really  Still training, still doing cardio, still dieting..... Am actually now starting to get to the "I wish it was all over now" point...... though thats prob cos today I woke up starving, and all day have been fighting the urge to eat things I cant. First time this diet so far that thats happened this bad. Urgh.

Roll on June... summer, fun stuff planned with mates.... eating and drinking.... :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Roll on June... summer, fun stuff planned with mates.... eating and drinking.... :thumbup1:


June it is then, one sec, I gota take the pizza out of the oven. :lol:


----------



## Chris1

You'll be grand Zara pet.

Looking forward to seeing your show, hope I can make it up!! (steady winger  )

Though you have been a bit to quiet recently, you been up to naughty things Fordy???


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> You'll be grand Zara pet.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your show, hope I can make it up!! (steady winger  )
> 
> Though you have been a bit to quiet recently, you been up to naughty things Fordy???


Me? Wish I had the energy pmsl! 

Just can't think of anything to write or cant be bothered to go online half the time now....

Yeah you should come up if you can.... you'll get to meet all the other Scottish nutters too


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> June it is then, one sec, I gota take the pizza out of the oven. :lol:


Save me some


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Strange thing too. (well maybe more an observation than actually strange...)

Diet etc really makes you distanced and detached from things.

Got some very bad news at about 3am.... went straight to sleep after it and am fine today.

Found this last time I dieted too... after a certain point, ceased to get emotional about anything and view things in a very different way.

Anyway observation made, moving on......


----------



## TaintedSoul

Hey Zara, just popping in to catch up.

Keep your spirits up! you can do this and as you say you still ahead from last year this time. Havent seen any recent pics so hopefully we getting some tomorrow then?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TaintedSoul said:


> Hey Zara, just popping in to catch up.
> 
> Keep your spirits up! you can do this and as you say you still ahead from last year this time. Havent seen any recent pics so hopefully we getting some tomorrow then?


Cheers sweetie..... yeah..... pulled it out of nowhere last time pmsl.... So guess I need to do the same again lol.

If Roberts got time will get some pics tonight in gym, but tbh if they depress me too much I might not post them :tongue:

Off to work in Physique for the day now, surrounded by tasty protein cookies etc...... :crying:


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers sweetie..... yeah..... pulled it out of nowhere last time pmsl.... So guess I need to do the same again lol.
> 
> If Roberts got time will get some pics tonight in gym, but tbh if they depress me too much I might not post them :tongue:
> 
> Off to work in Physique for the day now, surrounded by tasty protein cookies etc...... :crying:


STEP AWAY FROM THE COOKIES mwahahahaha

hope your well babe xxx


----------



## dmcc

Zara, make sure that Brian and Ser show Chris a good time


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Thought I should update but nothing much to say....
> 
> Might get some updated pics this weekend.... though tbh I'll prob hate them cos I haven't dropped enough. Basically I want to be ready NOW pmsl.
> 
> Anyway... other than that not much to say. Pretty pointless post really  Still training, still doing cardio, still dieting..... Am actually now starting to get to the "I wish it was all over now" point...... though thats prob cos today I woke up starving, and all day have been fighting the urge to eat things I cant. First time this diet so far that thats happened this bad. Urgh.
> 
> Roll on June... summer, fun stuff planned with mates.... eating and drinking.... :thumbup1:


I second the roll on summer bit :thumbup1: Hope things are goin well with diet


----------



## winger

dmcc said:


> Zara, make sure that Brian and Ser show Chris a good time


I am sure that would be a given. The Weeman Chronicles...lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> hows the training going zara...?
> 
> do you have cheat meals this close to the contest...........?
> 
> si


Yes, yes, yes.... hell yes. pmsl :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Zara, make sure that Brian and Ser show Chris a good time


pmsl..... feel sure Ramsay will want to get in on the action too....


----------



## dmcc

Fck Chris then, I want in on that. Ser can direct.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Fck Chris then, I want in on that. Ser can direct.


Whole new meaning to shouting "keep it tight" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007

Someone called?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RS2007 said:


> Someone called?


FFS eh.... first mention of gay bummage and your in there like a fcking whippet pmsl...... :lol:


----------



## dmcc

Yes Rams, get your t1ts out for me


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> FFS eh.... first mention of gay bummage and your in there like a fcking whippet pmsl...... :lol:


FOR THE LAST TIME IM NOT AN ACTUAL GAY

FFS, I was just passing and thought I'd take a look in a mates journal, and I get accused of being homosexual. Bloody nice that is, fkn lovely. I'll remember that so I will. I AM NOT GAY...



dmcc said:


> Yes Rams, get your t1ts out for me


Hey big boy, looking HOT from behind xxx


----------



## dmcc

You're such a slag Rams.

Don't stop.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RS2007 said:


> Hey big boy, looking HOT from behind xxx





dmcc said:


> You're such a slag Rams.
> 
> Don't stop.


 :wub:

pmsfl..... :lol:

ANYHOO....... :whistling:

Have some progress pics.

They're pretty **** but hey ho. You can expect better next week I promise :cool2:

This ones not really a progress pic but anyway.... haha










These are the ones Robert took:

(Some doubles as we were trying out lighting in different spot)


----------



## Replicator

Zara, Awesome in every way :thumbup1:REP


----------



## Uriel

I think you back looks really well defined in the top 3 pics but how can I say this.....

You look p1ssed off and not really flexing anything to get it popping.

Forbye that, calfs are mint and your ass, as ever, is gorgeous


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> I think you back looks really well defined in the top 3 pics but how can I say this.....
> 
> You look p1ssed off and not really flexing anything to get it popping.
> 
> Forbye that, calfs are mint and your ass, as ever, is gorgeous


Prob cos I WAS p1ssed off and not flexing.... :whistling:

Just going through the motions tbh cos I know I am behind and am so used to the the photos looking sh1te and me not being happy with them.

Gimme a couple weeks, I might smile and pose properly then


----------



## Guest

:clap: :clap: :clap:

Zar, I am so very happy for you. I am saying this with complete honesty, you have made huge improvements from the last pictures. Every area of you is noticibly tighter. I really hope that you can see this and be proud. :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> Zar, I am so very happy for you. I am saying this with complete honesty, you have made huge improvements from the last pictures. Every area of you is noticibly tighter. I really hope that you can see this and be proud. :thumbup1:


Yaaaahhhhhh......

Honestly.... I can see its better..... but am still behind though - still playing catch up. However, I can see it coming now, but still got a long way to go 

Looking at the pics though, am starting to wish I'd started training legs before Jan this yr :whistling:


----------



## jimbo1436114513

WOW if you look perfection up in a dictionary it has a picture of that bottom!!!

Amazing physique! Can really see some difference.

Do you work out in that outfit Zara?? :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yaaaahhhhhh......
> 
> Honestly.... I can see its better..... but am still behind though - still playing catch up. However, I can see it coming now, but still got a long way to go
> 
> Looking at the pics though, am starting to wish I'd started training legs before Jan this yr :whistling:


I think your legs are nicely symetrical to the rest of your body. The definition is coming and once they are completed "in", i think they will compliment the rest of your physique perfectly


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jimbo said:


> WOW if you look perfection up in a dictionary it has a picture of that bottom!!!
> 
> Amazing physique! Can really see some difference.
> 
> Do you work out in that outfit Zara?? :laugh:


Errr.... I did today partly..... :lol:

Was fecking roasting in gym.... obviously not the shoes (despite a conversation with someone to the contrary  ) but since there was no-one else there after Robert left (and I can see up the drive if a car comes), well, you know..... :lol:

In saying that.... Brian the guy that co-owns it with Robert did show up for 5 mins but he's not easily shocked, having competed himself many times and felt the pain of dieting, taking fatburners/stims and trying to train and do cardio in the heat  (I dunno if I should be concerned about saying that its not the first or last time he's walked into the gym and found me wandering about in my underwear too :lol: :lol.

I do however, plan to remember to take/wear bloody shorts from now on though


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> I think your legs are nicely symetrical to the rest of your body. The definition is coming and once they are completed "in", i think they will compliment the rest of your physique perfectly


Cheers chook

Guess I am used to my legs dominating... and in certain pics it now looks the other way around.... am not used to it :confused1:


----------



## rs007

LOL guys, stop drooling over her a$$ for two seconds, she needs critique here 

Thats probably the biggest jump we've seen to date Zara, dont get complacent tho (I know you wont) keep making leaps like that and you should make it... like you say, you are behind its true, butnow the momentum is building.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RS2007 said:


> LOL guys, stop drooling over her a$$ for two seconds, she needs critique here
> 
> Thats probably the biggest jump we've seen to date Zara, dont get complacent tho (I know you wont) keep making leaps like that and you should make it... like you say, you are behind its true, butnow the momentum is building.


Ah good... am glad you said that, cos you're one of the few ppl in the world I can trust to give me it straight with both barrels whether I'll like it or not 

I feel same.... changes are happening now. Less than fck all happened for long enough (TOO long), but it is starting to happen now... lets just hope its not to late lol.

And complacent.... not a snowballs chance in hell, as well you know


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Do you know one of the things that starts to happen when I get leaner and near comp time? My belly button starts to go a bit "outy" instead of "inny" :laugh:

And another thing.... am pretty convinced the staff at sainsburys think I am bulimic. I buy all clean foods.... green veg, chicken, oats... bugger all else really. Then once a week I go in and buy the biggest load of sh1te :lol:


----------



## mattW

looking good, calves look incredible.

couldn't help but notice the afrikaans in you signature.

where in SA are you from?

how long you been in the UK?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

mattW said:


> looking good, calves look incredible.
> 
> couldn't help but notice the afrikaans in you signature.
> 
> where in SA are you from?
> 
> how long you been in the UK?


Cheers buddy, am not from SA.....

Do you know what it means?


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers buddy, am not from SA.....
> 
> Do you know what it means?


I know what it means


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RS2007 said:


> I know what it means


haha shhh you.... you're one of the very few :tongue:


----------



## rs007

It means "feed me carbs, and my soul is yours - feed me cheesecake, and my body is yours too"


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RS2007 said:


> It means "feed me carbs, and my soul is yours - feed me cheesecake, and my body is yours too"


Dammit.... the secret to my heart, body and soul is out...!!! :blink: :rolleye:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RS2007 said:


> It means "feed me carbs, and my soul is yours - feed me cheesecake, and my body is yours too"


Right.... you're (back) under the floorboards.... vlb is under Joe's skin.....

What can I be under? I feel left out :confused1:

(Under the influence is out til June  )


----------



## Guest

RS2007 said:


> It means "feed me carbs, and my soul is yours - feed me cheesecake, and my body is yours too"


Thats all I have to do??? Off to buy some cheescake, carbs and a plane ticket:laugh:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

You is zara the princess warrior


----------



## evad

impressive calves, the rest looks good but having girls calves myself draws my attention to your which are very impressive

keep it up chuckey egg


----------



## Chris1

I know what it means to!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> You is zara the princess warrior


Nope, it dnt mean that :tongue:



windsor81 said:


> I know what it means to!!


Sshhhh then haha


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> impressive calves, the rest looks good but having girls calves myself draws my attention to your which are very impressive
> 
> keep it up chuckey egg


Cheers  About the only bit that comes with zero effort pmsl.


----------



## jw007

Nice pics:thumbup1:

being honest I would have to say calves are a bit lacking..

Still cant have everything:whistling:

Keep up the good work


----------



## dmcc

Zara, fck the mind games. You look good and will get better.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Nice pics:thumbup1:
> 
> *being honest I would have to say calves are a bit lacking..*
> 
> Still cant have everything:whistling:
> 
> Keep up the good work


Yeah.... perhaps I should start training them...... :whistling: 

He he.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Zara, fck the mind games. You look good and will get better.


Ta sweetpea :wub:


----------



## mattW

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers buddy, am not from SA.....
> 
> Do you know what it means?


oh, sorry, but with a name like Zara-leoni just assumed you were south african. yeah I kind of understood it, not word for word though.

anyway you're looking very good, keep up the hard work!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

mattW said:


> oh, sorry, but with a name like Zara-leoni just assumed you were south african. yeah I kind of understood it, not word for word though.
> 
> anyway you're looking very good, keep up the hard work!


Cheers buddy


----------



## Biscuits

Now we're seeing some progress! Keep up the good work Zara x


----------



## PRL

Looking good Zara.

Going to church now.

Byeeeeee


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hamster said:


> Dieting makes me like this too.
> 
> I also get to the point were ppl speak to me and i just look gormless at them cos *i either cant be @rsed to speak or i have no interest in what anyone is saying anymore.*


hahahaha....... EXACTLY!!! Soooo true pmsl.

And the very few people who I do always have time for/interest in what they're saying, have no idea how priviledged that makes them :lol:

I seem to be wearing that "face that cares? think not" expression 99% of the time 



PRL said:


> Looking good Zara.
> 
> Going to church now.
> 
> Byeeeeee


Yeah right pete......


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers chook
> 
> Guess I am used to my legs dominating... and in certain pics it now looks the other way around.... am not used to it :confused1:


I know p1ss all about anything but it is clear you've added loads of size to your upper body...so when the comps are over, you're gonna have to squat, woman!!! :thumb:



Zara-Leoni said:


> And another thing.... am pretty convinced the staff at sainsburys think I am bulimic. I buy all clean foods.... green veg, chicken, oats... bugger all else really. Then once a week I go in and buy the biggest load of sh1te :lol:


PMSL too true!! :lol:



Hamster said:


> Dieting makes me like this too.
> 
> I also get to the point were ppl speak to me and i just look gormless at them cos i either cant be @rsed to speak or i have no interest in what anyone is saying anymore.


Lol I'm like that all the time anyway.... :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> I know p1ss all about anything but it is clear you've added loads of size to your upper body...so when the comps are over, you're gonna have to squat, woman!!! :thumb:


sshhhhh....... 

Actually, joking aside, I have been since about Feb.... but then got this sodding problem in my right knee (which was why I wasn't doing squats in the first place when I first started training legs...... in january this year... :lol: ), and right now my priority is to be able to do cardio. However.... have been working on some stuff after consultation with my physio.

I decided on sunday, that the things I'd been doing for last 2 weeks must have worked, as I was managing to do the squat-exercises with no pain (ie with corrected feet position etc). I had been told to do them with no weight, and not to go to parallel for a good while. Well anyway.... decided that clearly I had fixed the problem ( :whistling: ) and so tried it with empty bar.....

No problem :thumbup1:

SO..... added some weight..... (60kg) seemed ok-ish (bar the pain in my knee pmsl) so left it at that (thinking I was being sensible and cautious) and went off and did incline leg pressing, and extensions (yes.... I know they're gay pmsl...), then 60 mins of cardio on treadmill on a very steep incline.

For reasons which escape me, was unable to put any weight on right knee for the rest of the day/night, and had to miss my evening cardio :confused1:

Must be the physios fault...... :lol:

Something I learned that day too..... always take necklace off before squatting, as the sensation of the clasp embedded in your cervical vertebrae, is not a pleasant one :sneaky2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Kinda useless day today, had family stuff to attend to (funeral) so whole day from lunchtime onwards was messed up.

Managed to do cardio and eat properly etc til then, but after that was all over the place (cant very well turn up to something like that clutching a bag full of tupperware.... well not with my family anyway lol).

Anyhoo... shall make up for it all tomorrow


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> one day wont hurt


Famous last words pmsl

Was only half a day though, more dehydrated than anything else tbh as didnt have water with me. Managed to get some food at wake at Royal Scots Club (where food is always great so gutted had to be careful lol) and at restaurant afterwards. Not exactly the right food, but stuck to fish etc so kept damage to a minimum


----------



## Mad7

Zara-Leoni said:


> Famous last words pmsl
> 
> Was only half a day though, more dehydrated than anything else tbh as didnt have water with me. Managed to get some food at wake at Royal Scots Club (where food is always great so gutted had to be careful lol) and at restaurant afterwards. Not exactly the right food, but stuck to fish etc so kept damage to a minimum


keep going Zara, fair play to you, your dedication is emmence. :thumbup1:

Its hard enough when life is simple so throw in a funeral and it takes a lot of focus and determination to pull through.

Credit too you :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Xtrainer

chilisi said:


> glutes are looking great also


echo that!!! awesome! good shape zara, the upper back is coming along nicely


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Xtrainer said:


> echo that!!! awesome! good shape zara, the upper back is coming along nicely


Thank you


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Mad7 said:


> keep going Zara, fair play to you, your dedication is emmence. :thumbup1:
> 
> Its hard enough when life is simple so throw in a funeral and it takes a lot of focus and determination to pull through.
> 
> Credit too you :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


Cheers Smurfy 

Wasn't an unexpected funeral... been in hosp for 8 weeks so we were expecting it.

Was more concerned for my Dad, Aunt and Gran, making sure they were ok, than something so insignificant as whether am eating the right food or have had enough water etc.... priorities and all that hey


----------



## anabolic ant

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers Smurfy
> 
> Wasn't an unexpected funeral... been in hosp for 8 weeks so we were expecting it.
> 
> Was more concerned for my Dad, Aunt and Gran, making sure they were ok, than something so insignificant as whether am eating the right food or have had enough water etc.... priorities and all that hey


hey miss...just dropping in to see how things are...and i have to say,sympathies going out to you and your family...its never an easy time...god bless you all!!!!

hows the training going...read you hurt your knee or leg...hope this resolves quickly and you can resume your full cardio and leg workouts soon as miss!!!


----------



## winger

Sorry for your loss Zara.

It makes sense now, you posted up how dieting made you less apathetic, I get it now. May I ask who it was that went to a better place?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Sorry for your loss Zara.
> 
> It makes sense now, you posted up how dieting made you less apathetic, I get it now. May I ask who it was that went to a better place?


Was my Grandfather... Capt. James Allan Ford CB MC

Awesome and inspiring man. He was old and ill though, and he was ready to go.

I probably coped with the whole thing better than I normally would due to the diet apathy lol.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> you better make sure you do that little bit of extra cardio then young lady to burn off the extra carbs and fat you may have eaten..! :laugh:
> 
> i didnt realise it was you grandads funeral..he sounded like a great man.atleast hes at piece now xxx


Cheers buddy 

Done 60 mins cardio this morning already....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

anabolic ant said:


> hey miss...just dropping in to see how things are...and i have to say,sympathies going out to you and your family...its never an easy time...god bless you all!!!!
> 
> hows the training going...read you hurt your knee or leg...hope this resolves quickly and you can resume your full cardio and leg workouts soon as miss!!!


Ta.

Dodgy knee... ongoing thing. Will live 

Its not bad enough for me to miss cardio, so all good


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> your making me feel lazy as i was ment to go for a run today..but have stayed in bed..? :confused1:
> 
> will do some later in the gym after shoulders


I'll do some later in the gym after I train too...

Get up ya lazy fcker pmsl! :lol: :lol:


----------



## D_MMA

keep it up Zar, doing well and keep your chin up

sorry to hear of your loss btw, i too was at a funeral recently on firdya buryin a close friend, only just got myself back in the gym last night,

Keep at it hun no matter how hard it feels. not long now


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DaveI said:


> keep it up Zar, doing well and keep your chin up
> 
> sorry to hear of your loss btw, i too was at a funeral recently on firdya buryin a close friend, only just got myself back in the gym last night,
> 
> Keep at it hun no matter how hard it feels. not long now


Cheers mate 

Lol... I was in gym doing cardio before I went....

Way I think about these things.... they may not be nice, but not going to the gym/doing my cardio etc aint gonna make them any better......

Tell you what though.... dont think I'd mind if I could fast forward to the bit where its all over and get eating again.....


----------



## winger

Fly by........lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Fly by........lol


*COPYCAT......* :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> ha ha im lying in bed eating some *scrabbled* egg......


I've jst seen this...

WTF is scrabbled egg????? :lol:

Anyhoo....

Fordy the non-lazy one has done chest and biceps and another 50 mins of cardio :cool2:

Not too impressed though... appear to be losing strength (not that I was ever actually strong in the first place... I'll say it before a certain person does...  ). Joints are absolutely killing me jst now (all of them) which in itself is making me feel weaker, but am weaker still on top of that :cursing:


----------



## anabolic ant

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ta.
> 
> Dodgy knee... ongoing thing. Will live
> 
> Its not bad enough for me to miss cardio, so all good


good news about the knee,guess cardio is of paramount importance!!!!

some day soon,i might start doing some cardio...whats it like???


----------



## Zara-Leoni

anabolic ant said:


> good news about the knee,guess cardio is of paramount importance!!!!
> 
> some day soon,i might start doing some cardio...whats it like???


Sh1t.

Avoid it like the plague if you can possibly get away with it


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> you know what i ment.... women are so picky..i was eating and typing..! :lol:
> 
> im sure the dieting will play a big part in your loss of strength so i wouldnt worry to much as long as your heading in the right direction zar.
> 
> do you take supplements for joint pain...?


Nope. Cos I've never had it before.... not in EVERY joint at the same time anyway lol.

I blame the gh.

Good to have something/someone else to blame


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> its never your fault is it... :lol:
> 
> might want to try some cod oil and glucosamine?


fck that, am taking enough pills and potions as it is!!!  :whistling:

Nah in all seriousness.... its the gh. It'll pass lol.


----------



## Chris1

:w00t:

:stuart:

my attempt at a smiley combo


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> :w00t:
> 
> :stuart:
> 
> my attempt at a smiley combo


Na -

This one is still best.....

:whistling: :innocent:

hehe

Or, how about....

:whistling: :sneaky2:

hahaha..... :lol:


----------



## Chris1

I accept defeat


----------



## dmcc

About time too... :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> I accept defeat





dmcc said:


> About time too... :whistling:


Ha ha.... Brace yourself Chris.... Darrens been waiting a long time.... :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> I've jst seen this...
> 
> WTF is scrabbled egg????? :lol:
> 
> Anyhoo....
> 
> Fordy the non-lazy one has done chest and biceps and another 50 mins of cardio :cool2:
> 
> Not too impressed though... appear to be losing strength (not that I was ever actually strong in the first place... I'll say it before a certain person does...  ). Joints are absolutely killing me jst now (all of them) which in itself is making me feel weaker, but am weaker still on top of that :cursing:


Stiff joints?

GH, or estrogen blockers?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Stiff joints?
> 
> GH, or estrogen blockers?


99.9% sure is the gh Scott.... started exactly same time. I'll live.


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> :w00t:
> 
> :stuart:
> 
> my attempt at a smiley combo


And who is that supposed to represent? :laugh:


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> 99.9% sure is the gh Scott.... started exactly same time. I'll live.


I get that bad even on gay doses of GH.

Chineese blue tops hands down is the worst for joint stiffness, great price though....lol

Fish oils I have found to be somewhat effective but it takes a few of those to do the job.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> I get that bad even on gay doses of GH.
> 
> Chineese blue tops hands down is the worst for joint stiffness, great price though....lol
> 
> Fish oils I have found to be somewhat effective but it takes a few of those to do the job.


Right now tbh I cant be @rsed thinking about anything or fixing anything.... not got the energy or the strength. Am not overly worried about it tbh.

Actually am not overly worried about anything right now lol....

(aka dnt give a rats ass about a single thing unless it involves food haha).

Good news of the day... appear to have dropped 3lbs overnight :lol:

Bad news of the day.... am bloody shattered and just want to sleep.

Ah well, cant have it all lol.


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> Good news of the day... appear to have dropped 3lbs overnight :lol:


Bad news is she [email protected] the bed:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> Bad news is she [email protected] the bed:lol:


haha.... hey who cares so long as you lose weight pmsl..... :lol:

Actually.... I know a story about that and a certain figure girl..... :whistling:

Chances are she'll be reading this to snoop on me too  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leafman

Just caught up with journal zar and i can see the improvement u hav made in last pics so good on ya. I know u cant be ****d with this journal (or so it seems hahaha) but cheers anyway and i hope all goes well


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Just caught up with journal zar and i can see the improvement u hav made in last pics so good on ya. I know u cant be ****d with this journal (or so it seems hahaha) but cheers anyway and i hope all goes well


lol its not the journal mate its just, well..... everything 

In my little diet coma, and dont care about much at all really lol...

However, one thing I do care about... dropped another 1.5lbs last night... thats 4.5 or 5lbs (not exactly sure) this week so far.... 

:rockon:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> keep up the good work..hows the joints mate.?
> 
> i do rate cod liver oil/fish oils supps though as i used to get bad joint pain in my elbows from work.they soon relieved the pain..


Pretty sore still. Will live though.

*have actually lowered the dose of GH but ssshhhhh dnt tell JW......* :whistling:


----------



## dmcc

Zara-Leoni said:


> *have actually lowered the dose of GH but ssshhhhh dnt tell JW......* :whistling:


Sorry Zar, what was that?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Sorry Zar, what was that?


Damm you...... He gner smack my @rse now..... :lol:

......aaaaactually......... :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol its not the journal mate its just, well..... everything
> 
> In my little diet coma, and dont care about much at all really lol...
> 
> However, one thing I do care about... dropped another 1.5lbs last night... thats 4.5 or 5lbs (not exactly sure) this week so far....
> 
> :rockon:


 :thumb: Cant wait to see you all dieted down proper (at end i mean not sayin u aint proper now :lol: ), looked threw your photo album and seen one makes u look so much different starting to get there now eh. good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> :thumb: Cant wait to see you all dieted down proper (at end i mean not sayin u aint proper now :lol: ), looked threw your photo album and seen one makes u look so much different starting to get there now eh. good luck :thumbup1:


Cheers buddy 

There is a difference from start yeah.... might look out some pics from this far out last time, and see how I was then.... smaller and fatter probably.... :lol:


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Pretty sore still. Will live though.
> 
> **have actually **lowered** the dose of GH but ssshhhhh dnt tell JW......** :whistling:


WHAT???? WHAT????? :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Pah.. Im away for 5 mins and bloody dose lowerage is occuring left right and centre...

Fckin lightweights

Im off to gym for weight uppage and GH DOSE UPPAGE on return...

Go back to Barbie land Zar"bie":lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> However, one thing I do care about... dropped another 1.5lbs last night... thats 4.5 or 5lbs (not exactly sure) this week so far....
> 
> :rockon:


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Yeah!!!!!! Great to hear the lbs are starting to melt off


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> WHAT???? WHAT????? :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Pah.. Im away for 5 mins and bloody dose lowerage is occuring left right and centre...
> 
> Fckin lightweights
> 
> Im off to gym for weight uppage and GH DOSE UPPAGE on return...
> 
> Go back to Barbie land Zar"bie":lol: :lol:


Shhhh don't be mean I'm only little :innocent:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Yeah!!!!!! Great to hear the lbs are starting to melt off


Yup


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Today was supposed to be photo day, but got to gym and was full of ppl.... most odd for a sat night.

Sometimes that dnt bother me, but today wasn't one of those days, so shall try again tomorrow morning and see if its quieter 

DEFO leaner..... holding lot of water though which slightly spoils effect.... that'll be gone in few days though, think know whats causing it and should be gone soon 

Hectic day... worked in salon doing clients in morning, worked in physique in the afternoon, been to look at house tonight which am prob moving into, (well, got keys so guess I am lol). Great thing to do last few weeks of diet pmsl.... Ach well. Why make things easy?


----------



## Chris1

Woohoo........erm, sorry, just though I would add that


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> Woohoo........erm, sorry, just though I would add that


pmsl... where are u these days? USA still?


----------



## Chris1

No me darlin' I shall be back in sunny Southampton in 1 day to take delivery of a shiney new squat rack 

Then off to the Carribean for 3 weeks, then home :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> No me darlin' I shall be back in sunny Southampton in 1 day to take delivery of a shiney new squat rack
> 
> Then off to the Carribean for 3 weeks, then home :whistling:


ffs..... hard life eh......


----------



## ElfinTan

Looks like thins are coming together now!!!!! :0)


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Looks like thins are coming together now!!!!! :0)


Getting there missus.... nothing like leaving it til the last minute  :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan




----------



## Chris1

Zara-Leoni said:


> ffs..... hard life eh......


Someones gotta do it :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Woke up this morning, 2lbs back on...... :cursing:

Bloody cheat meal :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Off to gym shortly to get rid of it on treadmill. Dont want my photos taken now, am fat :cursing:


----------



## JohnOvManc

Nail clients picking up for you zara?

We have noticed more people coming in, don't know if it's the normal summer time increase in trade or a small sign that people are ready to start spending again.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

JohnOvManc said:


> Nail clients picking up for you zara?
> 
> We have noticed more people coming in, don't know if it's the normal summer time increase in trade or a small sign that people are ready to start spending again.


Really?

Jan/Feb were a lot better than I dared hope for with credit crunch and all, but March and April (so far) have been dreadful :crying:

I would expect it to start picking up any time around now-ish, but haven't noticed it doing so yet.

Dont help when they keep putting roadworks outside the salon which means parking bays are suspended :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Have got photos today - taken with phone as usual but also properly with camera. Just gotta wait for Robert to email me the camera ones.

Which, knowing him, means I may wait a while...... :whistling:


----------



## Goose

Looking forwad to the progress shots mate, can't be far out now?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> Looking forwad to the progress shots mate, can't be far out now?


4 weeks.....

pre-photo warning..... am holding a LOT of water, but reckon I know why, and its easily fixed


----------



## Chris1

Swallowed a balloon?

I get that sometimes....


----------



## MissBC

pics pics pics NOW NOW NOW


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> Swallowed a balloon?
> 
> I get that sometimes....


Its everywhere pmsl....

I have swollen ankles and everything :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> pics pics pics NOW NOW NOW


Still waiting myself pmsl......


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Heres one..... more later.


----------



## MissBC

nice babe you are leaning out nicely, back looking leaner and waist looking smaller..... MORE MORE MORE


----------



## Dandy-uk

u certainly seem very popular, understandable really but nice one ya look amazing X


----------



## ShaunMc

much improved shots Zara ...coming in well now


----------



## weeman

good stuff Zara,this is like 2007 deja vu eh!! its coming off now,stick in


----------



## winger

Looking good Zara, I wish the camera man could have dropped the shot just a hair though.


----------



## Beklet

Wow big delts! :thumb:


----------



## Chris1

Looking amazing, jeez. If I'd have known it was this easy :whistling:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Looking brilliant Zara! Much leaner than your last set of pics


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> nice babe you are leaning out nicely, back looking leaner and waist looking smaller..... MORE MORE MORE


Cheers doll.... jst home from the mothers and checked email.... still not there yet pmsl.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ShaunMc said:


> much improved shots Zara ...coming in well now


Ta Shaun.... holding a lot of water (defo water.... ankles puffy etc) which I am on the case of getting rid of, so once that gone will be better 



weeman said:


> good stuff Zara,this is like 2007 deja vu eh!! its coming off now,stick in


Total deja vu indeeed....!!!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Looking good Zara, I wish the camera man could have dropped the shot just a hair though.


haha other pics will be full length if they ever arrive lol



Beklet said:


> Wow big delts! :thumb:


Cheers doll 



windsor81 said:


> Looking amazing, jeez. If I'd have known it was this easy :whistling:





MaKaVeLi said:


> Looking brilliant Zara! Much leaner than your last set of pics


Ta you two....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Shall add some "non-progressy-journal-type-ones" while (STILL) waiting for Robert to email me...... 

(note: never ask Robert to do anything urgent.... :whistling: )


----------



## jw007

What a tidy picture


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> What a tidy picture


Aww ta 

This one added purely cos I like how the shoes look in it  :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Still no email/pics from Robert.....

Bored waiting so here's couple off my phone.

Ignore stupid face pulling/expressions please pmsl.....


----------



## shakey

Looking good Zara,sure next weeks will be even better:thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

shakey said:


> Looking good Zara,sure next weeks will be even better:thumb:


He he :cool2: :thumb:


----------



## W33BAM

I've gotta admit Zar, until these pics I was a bitty dubious as to how your last few weeks would be but I am now 110% sure you will rock it.

You are coming in nice and tight now, quads are shaping up nicely, abs and obliques are coming in well, arms are ace. Your back and shoulders are the biggest improvement in my opinion. Well done.

Hams and glutes are starting to show through now, but prob just the lighting, im sure they were always there before.

If my memory serves me right your biggest changes were in the last 4-5 weeks last time too...

I think you're looking ace, still a bit to go but these wee bits are always the last to come in as you know. And these next 3 weeks are when you change the most, as you did in 2007. I just looked back some pics from 2007 and I think you are looking tighter now than you were 3 weeks out last time, and this time you have much much more muscle.

So well done babe. Keep it up!! xxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> I've gotta admit Zar, until these pics I was a bitty dubious as to how your last few weeks would be but I am now 110% sure you will rock it.
> 
> You are coming in nice and tight now, quads are shaping up nicely, abs and obliques are coming in well, arms are ace. Your back and shoulders are the biggest improvement in my opinion. Well done.
> 
> Hams and glutes are starting to show through now, but prob just the lighting, im sure they were always there before.
> 
> *If my memory serves me right your biggest changes were in the last 4-5 weeks last time too...*
> 
> I think you're looking ace, still a bit to go but these wee bits are always the last to come in as you know. And these next 3 weeks are when you change the most, as you did in 2007. I just looked back some pics from 2007 and *I think you are looking tighter now than you were 3 weeks out last time, and this time you have much much more muscle.*
> 
> So well done babe. Keep it up!! xxx


Ta 

Spot on chick..... same thing last time.

Had hoped to avoid it THIS time but seems it wasn't to be lol


----------



## evad

you see, well worth not having cheese toasties 

good stuff


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> you see, well worth not having cheese toasties
> 
> good stuff


I know,

I WANT cheese toasties though :crying:


----------



## Guest

Looking good Zar. It is really starting to come together. Definately see noticable changes. Started to dry out nicely. Biggest change I see is the legs and glutes are starting to take nice shape. Keep up the hard work:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> Looking good Zar. It is really starting to come together. Definately see noticable changes. Started to dry out nicely. Biggest change I see is the legs and glutes are starting to take nice shape. Keep up the hard work:thumbup1:


Cheers Brian....

dying today though.

sitting trying to drag my @rse off this chair to go do 2nd lot of cardio..... REALLY don't want to, but jst cant afford not to do it.

all I can motivate myself to be interested about today is food and sleep..... 

Only gonna get better as the week goes on too.... supposed to move house at the weekend, so gotta pack and move on top of everything :crying:


----------



## Sinead

Get orf your ass and get that cardio done lady ! 

Looking fking awesome Zara, really impressed x


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers Brian....
> 
> dying today though.
> 
> sitting trying to drag my @rse off this chair to go do 2nd lot of cardio..... REALLY don't want to, but jst cant afford not to do it.
> 
> GET UP AND DO IT !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Only gonna get better as the week goes on too.... supposed to move house at the weekend, so gotta pack and move on top of everything :crying:
> 
> Get a couple of big blokes from the gym to help you. Where are you moving to??


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Sinead said:


> Get orf your ass and get that cardio done lady !
> 
> Looking fking awesome Zara, really impressed x


Cheers sweetie.... Cardio done :cool2:

(dying now though pmsl).


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> well done zar.you must have a sense of achievement when you look back at your pics and see how far youve come..


Mmmm yeah I guess.... Last time I made a before/after pic with similar poses taken first and last week of diet. Quite an eye opener lol.....

Dying today. Again.

Starving. Tired. Yuk.

Came into Salon today to find staff merrily inviting clients to come and watch me compete...... can't think of anything worse. :cursing:

Actually wish I'd never told anyone what am doing, but kinda had to, to explain away my appearance/odd behaviour etc lol. If I'd been able to get away with not telling them, I wouldn't have to listen to daily renditions of:

"oooh not long now" (aye? YOU do my diet for a few weeks and see how long it feels to you...)

"my god you've lost so much weight you look amazing" (no I dont - I'm fat and miles behind)

"will you carry on dieting after the shows?" (why..........?)

"you're bound to win" (erm......... right then mystic meg.....)

"doesn't it get boring just eating that food?" (no. absolutely not at all. what the hell do YOU think....ffs...)

etc, etc, etc.

Apart from that, lifes just marvellous..... lol :whistling:


----------



## leafman

wow

lmao at your last post :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> and then you come here on and get the same queations from us lot lol
> 
> atleast it shows alot of people are behind you so it cant be a bad thing...?


Nah no one on here asks those questions..... they ask sensible questions instead.

And clients/customers aren't behind me... they don't even know me, much less care one way or another. they just think I'm some freak or curiosity for them to stare at and ask personal questions lol.

Apparently its ok to say rude things about people who are lean, but not fat people.... :whistling:


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Apparently its ok to say rude things about people who are lean, but not fat people.... :whistling:


Dont know about that, lorianne frequently belittles me for being fat, why, not 2 minutes ago she referred to me as "fat cnut moon face".

So think yourself lucky - I yearn for the day where people are disgusted by the fact I am lean again


----------



## RedKola

RS2007 said:


> Dont know about that, lorianne frequently belittles me for being fat, why, not 2 minutes ago she referred to me as "fat cnut moon face".
> 
> So think yourself lucky - I yearn for the day where people are disgusted by the fact I am lean again


He is blatently lying to you Zara.....it was infact "Fat cnut PIE face" Actually! PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: :tongue:


----------



## rs007

See? And brians just as bad as well, abs out every two minutes, just the other night I was mid way through a set of seated dumbell press when he jumped between me and the mirror (naked), hit an abs n' thigh, and screamed "how do you like them fkn abs then fatboy???" MID SET FFS

I mean as if that wasnt bad enough he was actually seeping from his pee pee, seeping I tell you!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RS2007 said:


> Dont know about that, lorianne frequently belittles me for being fat, why, not 2 minutes ago she referred to me as "fat cnut moon face".
> 
> *So think yourself lucky - I yearn for the day where people are disgusted by the fact I am lean again*


Normally I get a little happy glow from this comment....

But right now am a grumpy bastard and feel like being annoyed by it


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> He is blatently lying to you Zara.....it was infact "Fat cnut PIE face" Actually! PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: :tongue:


Not a bad insult.....

Shall save that one for my sister :thumb:

(oopssss..... did I just say that out loud..... :whistling:  )



RS2007 said:


> See? And brians just as bad as well, abs out every two minutes, just the other night I was mid way through a set of seated dumbell press when he jumped between me and the mirror (naked), hit an abs n' thigh, and screamed "how do you like them fkn abs then fatboy???" MID SET FFS
> 
> I mean as if that wasnt bad enough he was actually seeping from his pee pee, seeping I tell you!!


His carbs obviously aren't low enough if he has energy for that sh1t!!! :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## avril

RS2007 said:


> Dont know about that, lorianne frequently belittles me for being fat, why, not 2 minutes ago she referred to me as "fat cnut moon face".
> 
> So think yourself lucky - I yearn for the day where people are disgusted by the fact I am lean again


i dont believe lor would say such a thing!!! ya lying fat [email protected] with a small dick! :lol:


----------



## rs007

avril said:


> i dont believe lor would say such a thing!!! ya lying fat [email protected] with a small dick! :lol:


C'mon Avril, always with the small dick comments, surely you can do better than that!

I am a self confessed micro-penis sufferer, still has fully active baby-batter behind it tho, so as long as I cum I dont care :lol:


----------



## rs007

Is this cheeing you up Zara??


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> im guessing you will be happy thrn when its over...
> 
> so what do you have planned for after the show..and what food will you be treating yourself too..?


Very.

Very, very.

Dunno what will do after. Mate from Watford is having her hen weekend in Glasgow in June so I'll be in good shape for that 

Apart from that, prob try make up for the fact that I've not had a social life since new year, make more effort at work, catch up with the friends I've neglected, and maybe go visit some ppl.

As for food.... anything and everything..... :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

What is happening in here?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

avril said:


> i dont believe lor would say such a thing!!! ya lying fat [email protected] with a small dick! :lol:


 :lol: :lol:



RS2007 said:


> C'mon Avril, always with the small dick comments, surely you can do better than that!
> 
> I am a self confessed micro-penis sufferer, still has fully active baby-batter behind it tho, *so as long as I cum I dont care* :lol:


Spoken like a true romantic scotsman...... :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> What is happening in here?


Nothing :innocent:

Why? What have you heard??? :whistling:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nothing :innocent:
> 
> Why? What have you heard??? :whistling:


I don't understand whats going on to be honest except Av made a remark about my massive dick:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> I don't understand whats going on to be honest except Av made a remark about my massive dick:thumbup1:


You been reading this in the mirror? pmsl.... 

You getting everything in reverse haha!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> you will be in great shape in june if you stay off that healthy scottish food :lol:
> 
> sounds like a good plan though tot start making time for people again.
> 
> ive started to learn myself recently that its not a social sport and you have to make sacrifices.especially at your level.


Nothing wrong with haggis, neeps and tatties mate.... perfectly healthy food  :thumb:

Salmon too.... Scottish.... Aberdeen Angus Steaks.... also Scottish, Raspberries.... Scottish.... Oats - oh guess what? Scottish.... 

Its a VERY unsociable sport, and a very selfish one. I am conscious of not wanting to spoil relationships because I am dieting, as I can see that this would be an easy thing to do. Unfortunately, if you're going to do it properly, the prep has to be the priority. Not every person will understand this or what that means, never mind tolerate it and even (if you're lucky) be supportive. Those that do, and are, are very special indeed


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> they are indeed mate.in an ideal deal world we would have a partner that understands and maybe helps to prepare foods and is patient while were at the gym, but even more perfect would be a partner in the same sport..! :laugh:
> 
> i think the samon i buy in sainsburys is scottish so ill let you off on that one


Hey.... I don't mind doing all the food preparing.... for both (in fact I'd rather do it tbh  ) and whatever else needs doing for that matter. If he can tolerate me and be supportive when I'm on diet, he deserves it :thumb:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hey.... I don't mind doing all the food preparing.... for both (in fact I'd rather do it tbh  ) and whatever else needs doing for that matter. If he can tolerate me and be supportive when I'm on diet, he deserves it :thumb:


I will support you Zara, what time is dinner?


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Its a VERY unsociable sport, and a very selfish one. I am conscious of not wanting to spoil relationships because I am dieting, as I can see that this would be an easy thing to do. Unfortunately, if you're going to do it properly, the prep has to be the priority. Not every person will understand this or what that means, never mind tolerate it and even (if you're lucky) be supportive. Those that do, and are, are very special indeed


Great post Zar, and soooooo very true


----------



## Gym Bunny

I think, considering how much hell you must be going through dieting down that you sound really rational.

I loved the latest set of pics. The difference between them and the starting ones are staggering. Your abs and lower body especially are so much tighter and defined. Your whole silluette (sp:confused1 is much smoother and your arms are pulling back nicely to a cracking pair of delts.

Can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## CharlieC25

Hey Zara - just checking in as haven't posted for a while, sounds like things are going well - how you finding the training?


----------



## hackskii

I have a Irish Pub very close to my house and I didnt see these dishes, haggis, neeps and tatties.

Can someone tell me what these foods are?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> I will support you Zara, what time is dinner?


6pm. Dont be late 



ZEUS said:


> Great post Zar, and soooooo very true


Aint it.


----------



## Gym Bunny

hackskii said:


> I have a Irish Pub very close to my house and I didnt see these dishes, haggis, neeps and tatties.
> 
> Can someone tell me what these foods are?


 These SCOTTISH foods are

Haggis - There are many recipes, most of which have in common the following ingredients:sheep's 'pluck' (heart liver and lungs), minced with onion, oatmeal, suet, spices, and salt, mixed with stock, and traditionally boiled in the animal's stomach for approximately three hours. It's bloody gorgeous and a great hangover cure.

Neeps - swede, yellow turnip boiled then mashed

Tatties - potatoes also served mashed.

And now I'm hungry.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> ha ha not a nice girl in diet mode.....? :tongue:
> 
> im sure you find someone out there who will... and im sure you will have lots of offers off uk-muscle if you advertise..lol


Nope, I'm not. I'm very cold and detached at the moment.... find it easy to switch off to things that ordinarily I would care about, and don't really feel any emotions. I don't mind, but I know its not nice or good..... things I do feel at the moment, I know must be important if they're managing to get through the diet haze :tongue:

Last diet I did, I ended a 2 year relationship a few weeks before my first show lol.


----------



## hackskii

For some strange reason, those do not appeal to me.. 

I didnt know people ate lungs, must be a gas to prepare....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Gym Bunny said:


> *I think, considering how much hell you must be going through dieting down that you sound really rational. *
> 
> I loved the latest set of pics. The difference between them and the starting ones are staggering. Your abs and lower body especially are so much tighter and defined. Your whole silluette (sp:confused1 is much smoother and your arms are pulling back nicely to a cracking pair of delts.
> 
> Can't wait to see the end result.


hahaha.... you must be the only one. I'm convinced everyone thinks I've turned into a fruit loop.... mainly because I feel like one and my brain isn't working properly :tongue:

I'm pretty intolerant just now. And disinterested. Find clients particularly hard work at the moment.... lol.

Cheers for the comments.... fingers crossed eh?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

CharlieC25 said:


> Hey Zara - just checking in as haven't posted for a while, sounds like things are going well - how you finding the training?


Ahhh... getting there. Not dead yet. Always a bonus lol 



hackskii said:


> For some strange reason, those do not appeal to me..
> 
> I didnt know people ate lungs, must be a gas to prepare....


Tastes awesome mate.... dnt sound too appealing I know though....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

CharlieC25 said:


> Hey Zara - just checking in as haven't posted for a while, sounds like things are going well - how you finding the training?


Ahhh... getting there. Not dead yet. Always a bonus lol 



hackskii said:


> For some strange reason, those do not appeal to me..
> 
> I didnt know people ate lungs, must be a gas to prepare....


Tastes awesome mate.... dnt sound too appealing I know though....


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Last diet I did, I ended a 2 year relationship a few weeks before my first show lol.


bummer


----------



## Gym Bunny

Zara-Leoni said:


> hahaha.... you must be the only one. I'm convinced everyone thinks I've turned into a fruit loop.... mainly because I feel like one and my brain isn't working properly :tongue:
> 
> I'm pretty intolerant just now. And disinterested. Find clients particularly hard work at the moment.... lol.
> 
> Cheers for the comments.... fingers crossed eh?


I used to share a flat with my brother and I remember what he was like when he was cutting. Ever seen a BB with 4 weeks to go crying in the biscuit aisle of M&S? It's comically tragic.

Not at all surprised you're feeling intolerant and disinterested. I wasn't even allowed to cook certain foods because it was cruel.

Besides which you're replying to your journal and you sound coherent and you aren't screaming at us, which definitely makes me think you're doing well!

Fingers crossed, I know you won't believe it but I really think you're gonna pull this off beautifully.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Gym Bunny said:


> I used to share a flat with my brother and I remember what he was like when he was cutting. Ever seen a BB with 4 weeks to go crying in the biscuit aisle of M&S? It's comically tragic.
> 
> Not at all surprised you're feeling intolerant and disinterested. I wasn't even allowed to cook certain foods because it was cruel.
> 
> Besides which you're replying to your journal and you sound coherent and you aren't screaming at us, which definitely makes me think you're doing well!
> 
> Fingers crossed, I know you won't believe it but I really think you're gonna pull this off beautifully.


I was a right cow last time, and I felt guilty afterwards, so I suppose I am aware of that this time round.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> bummer


well.... not really.

was the right thing to do, just didnt have the courage before


----------



## winger

I thought that actually.


----------



## dmcc

*...DRIVE BY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## Beklet

hackskii said:


> For some strange reason, those do not appeal to me..
> 
> I didnt know people ate lungs, must be a gas to prepare....


People eat all sorts of things. Shame you're not here - you could watch Heston Blumenthal's Feasts - was quality the man is a food scientist and a chef..he got people eating plums made of..er..plums, and insects - the lot - and these were all old English dishes :lol:

Here ya go Hacks....:laugh:






Haggis rocks, in every way.....so do ******* (they're made from pigs heart and liver, bacon and fat etc - they're like the English version of Haggis - NOT gay men lol  )

It's the only way you can get me to eat offal thoughand I will never eat tripe - that's just foul


----------



## winger

Better than a post workout drink.......not


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> Better than a post workout drink.......not


Haggis is full of protein and oats lol..

Oh and don't forget black pudding - blood sausage with oats - yummy!!!!! :thumb: :tongue:


----------



## hackskii

dmcc said:


> *...DRIVE BY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!>>>>>>>>>*


Very funny man.



Beklet said:


> People eat all sorts of things. Shame you're not here - you could watch Heston Blumenthal's Feasts - was quality the man is a food scientist and a chef..he got people eating plums made of..er..plums, and insects - the lot - and these were all old English dishes :lol:
> 
> Here ya go Hacks....:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haggis rocks, in every way.....so do ******* (they're made from pigs heart and liver, bacon and fat etc - they're like the English version of Haggis - NOT gay men lol  )
> 
> It's the only way you can get me to eat offal thoughand I will never eat tripe - that's just foul


OMG.............that juice almost made me barf on my keyboard.

Im gonna rep you anyway.


----------



## Beklet

chilisi said:


> well only a few more weeks and you go back to being your normal self.
> 
> it will be interesting to see if your "mood" changes in your posts when your into a normal diet again :laugh:


From what I remember, people who p1ssed her off got a total bollocking on the forum......quite vicious they were, too :thumb:

Definitely giving less of a sh1t on the diet....


----------



## Mad7

Hi Zara,

Just popped in to see how you were doing :tongue: .....

Hope all is well with the diet and your mind !!!! How long have you got to go until the show ??

If you're struggling at the portsmouth show, I can always lend you a shoulder to cry on (but no nibbling of ears as I know you will be starving by then :lol: :lol

Keep going girl:thumbup1:

Looking good by the way


----------



## evad

Beklet said:


> Haggis is full of protein and oats lol..
> 
> Oh and don't forget black pudding - blood sausage with oats - yummy!!!!! :thumb: :tongue:


i meant to have haggis when i was up there in the 90's its supposed to be nice

and if we're talking foods that zara cant eat then throw in oatcakes, they are the dogs


----------



## 2fat2old

Zara this is what this site is for, when you are at your lowest when you are feelin crap and you think the whole world hates you, when you think f*** it why am i doing this, when you want to kill someone and jack it all in, come on here and vent your spleen, give us $hite we can take it , we will gladly take it so that one day you can stand on stage and know you have given it every last f***ing ounce and come through, you go girl:thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> *...DRIVE BY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!>>>>>>>>>*


*LOVE YOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!*

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> haggis rocks, in every way.....so do ******* (they're made from pigs heart and liver, bacon and fat etc - they're like the English version of Haggis - NOT gay men lol  )
> 
> It's the only way you can get me to eat offal thoughand I will never eat tripe - that's just foul





winger said:


> Better than a post workout drink.......not





Beklet said:


> Haggis is full of protein and oats lol..
> 
> Oh and don't forget black pudding - blood sausage with oats - yummy!!!!! :thumb: :tongue:





hackskii said:


> OMG.............that juice almost made me barf on my keyboard.
> 
> Im gonna rep you anyway.


Haggis is awesome..... Danimal was craving it recently for his cheat meal and he's English.... good lad haha


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> well only a few more weeks and you go back to being your normal self.
> 
> it will be interesting to see if your "mood" changes in your posts when your into a normal diet again :laugh:


Yeah.... well as I recall it took a while... I made some quite bad decisions during post-diet hangover last time..... :whistling:



Beklet said:


> From what I remember, people who p1ssed her off got a total bollocking on the forum......quite vicious they were, too :thumb:
> 
> Definitely giving less of a sh1t on the diet....


lmfao..... I not got the energy to give a sh1t these days pmsl  :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Mad7 said:


> Hi Zara,
> 
> Just popped in to see how you were doing :tongue: .....
> 
> Hope all is well with the diet and your mind !!!! How long have you got to go until the show ??
> 
> If you're struggling at the portsmouth show, I can always lend you a shoulder to cry on (but no nibbling of ears as I know you will be starving by then :lol: :lol
> 
> Keep going girl:thumbup1:
> 
> Looking good by the way


haha... yeah portsmouth will be fun lol... pitch up with a bag full of tupperware 

3.5 weeks now til first show.... :crying:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> i meant to have haggis when i was up there in the 90's its supposed to be nice
> 
> and if we're talking foods that zara cant eat then throw in oatcakes, they are the dogs


I can have oatcakes!!!  :thumb: :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

2fat2old said:


> Zara this is what this site is for, when you are at your lowest when you are feelin crap and you think the whole world hates you, when you think f*** it why am i doing this, when you want to kill someone and jack it all in, come on here and vent your spleen, give us $hite we can take it , we will gladly take it so that one day you can stand on stage and know you have given it every last f***ing ounce and come through, you go girl:thumb:


Yup - give off to the people who are too far away to skelp you round the lug pmsl..... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

pmsfl... ok... bored and can't sleep...

found some old pics of before I was training with competitions in mind, and was 100% natty 

These are all 2006.....


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> pmsfl... ok...* bored and can't sleep*...
> 
> Take some Melatonin:laugh:
> 
> found some old pics of before I was training with competitions in mind, and was 100% natty
> 
> These are all 2006.....
> 
> Beautiful back and 2006 and Beautiful now:thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

ZEUS said:


> Beautiful back and 2006 and Beautiful now:thumb:


Damn, you are smooooth


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> pmsfl... ok... bored and can't sleep...
> 
> found some old pics of before I was training with competitions in mind, and was 100% natty
> 
> These are all 2006.....


Nice fish Tank:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

MaKaVeLi said:


> Damn, you are smooooth


Come on Mak.. Just being honest



jw007 said:


> Nice fish Tank:thumbup1:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Nice fish Tank:thumbup1:


pmsl...... do you know I was just looking at that and trying to decide whether I can be bothered taking it with me when I move 

Glad to see you notice the important things sweetie


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> Take some Melatonin:laugh:


hahaha..... oh aye..... thats a plan!!! :laugh:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

ZEUS said:


> Come on Mak.. Just being honest


If you want honesty then she's the most beautiful woman to ever grace this earth. :whistling:


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> pmsl...... do you know I was just looking at that and trying to decide whether I can be bothered taking it with me when I move
> 
> Glad to see you notice the important things sweetie


I also noticed the boots, the coat rack, the sony ericsson phone and how your boobs are huge in bottom pic:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> I also noticed the boots, the coat rack, the sony ericsson phone and how your boobs are huge in bottom pic:lol: :lol: :lol:


I still have those boots.... just packed them 

Unfortunately dnt have the boobs anymore. Bloody diet :cursing:

I miss them...............


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> If you want honesty then she's the most beautiful woman to ever grace this earth. :whistling:


whats wrong mak..... none of the other girlies online tonight? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Zara-Leoni said:


> whats wrong mak..... none of the other girlies online tonight? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Why you say that? i'm gay remember


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> whats wrong mak..... none of the other girlies online tonight? :lol: :lol: :lol:


dont worry i will take over:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

MaKaVeLi said:


> If you want honesty then she's the most beautiful woman to ever grace this earth. :whistling:


Ohh mak,babe, hunny maybe you could train at my gym "add private joke here"

mwah xxxxxxx


----------



## hackskii

Is it me or is there alot of ass kissing on this thread?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

jw007 said:


> Ohh mak,babe, hunny maybe you could train at my gym "add private joke here"
> 
> mwah xxxxxxx


PMSL!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Ohh mak,babe, hunny maybe you could train at my gym "add private joke here"
> 
> mwah xxxxxxx


 :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :lol: :lol: :lol:



hackskii said:


> Is it me or is there alot of ass kissing on this thread?


Cant beat it 

We love you too hacks :wub: .... dont worry


----------



## jw007

I Love most of you!

Some are nattys..fair enough, sum are stupid (me) some are super helpfull, others are dieting and think that helpfull but low carbs=iratonal posts

I love those who ask intelligent questions, but pretty much ask as confirmaton to what alredy know.....

I dont love attention whores posting in innaprriate places....

Attention whores are good when on own threads..or invited 

I dont like flaming, Unless you have knowledge far beyond OP, can talk from experience and not just cut and past......

Mostly I like those who bite,and make my posts entertaining for me

(a lot have wised up of late tho  )


----------



## hackskii

What about those that cruise through the normal lines of communication, and find a nice diamond in the rough?

I love all and in a minute I will love even more................lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> I Love most of you!
> 
> Some are nattys..fair enough, sum are stupid (me) some are super helpfull, others are dieting and think that helpfull but low carbs=iratonal posts
> 
> I love those who ask intelligent questions, but pretty much ask as confirmaton to what alredy know.....
> 
> I dont love attention whores posting in innaprriate places....
> 
> Attention whores are good when on own threads..or invited
> 
> I dont like flaming, Unless you have knowledge far beyond OP, can talk from experience and not just cut and past......
> 
> Mostly I like those who bite,and make my posts entertaining for me
> 
> (a lot have wised up of late tho  )


(psssttt..... sweetie..... you didn't need to tell 'em you love 'em.... you already overtaken me in reps  )

Errr helloooo.... far from stupid Mr Warren  (I'd say one of the furthest ppl from stupid that I know, but we can't have the ego getting out of check :tongue: )

As for the rest.... bless. We love you too :wub: Particularly when you're natty-baiting or beta-baiting  :lol:

Not just hackskii that gets the luv 

xxxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> What about those that cruise through the normal lines of communication, and find a nice diamond in the rough?
> 
> I love all and in a minute I will love even more................lol


Gonna be one of those nights 

You find good people in the strangest of places Scott


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Haggis is awesome..... Danimal was craving it recently for his cheat meal and he's English.... good lad haha


I love haggis.....Mmmm haggis..... :drool:



jw007 said:


> Nice fish Tank:thumbup1:


What fish do you keep in it?



jw007 said:


> Ohh mak,babe, hunny maybe you could train at my gym "add private joke here"
> 
> mwah xxxxxxx


PMSL damn I need to spread the love..... :lol:



jw007 said:


> I Love most of you!
> 
> Some are nattys..fair enough, sum are stupid (me) some are super helpfull, others are dieting and think that helpfull but low carbs=iratonal posts
> 
> I love those who ask intelligent questions, but pretty much ask as confirmaton to what alredy know.....
> 
> I dont love attention whores posting in innaprriate places....
> 
> Attention whores are good when on own threads..or invited
> 
> I dont like flaming, Unless you have knowledge far beyond OP, can talk from experience and not just cut and past......
> 
> Mostly I like those who bite,and make my posts entertaining for me
> 
> (a lot have wised up of late tho  )


Some natty's are cool and you know it 

It's usually a massive insulin spike from weekend carb ups that have me making irrational posts :whistling:

Depends on the attention whore - but you're invited :laugh:

How's your head?


----------



## Goose

Haggis sounds awful...! Blurgh


----------



## Beklet

Goose said:


> Haggis sounds awful...! Blurgh


Real men eat haggis :thumb:


----------



## Goose

Beklet said:


> Real men eat haggis :thumb:


Didn't you just say you ate it?? :lol:


----------



## D_MMA

Looks like im missing out on some love here..

haha - good to keep seeing good progress Zara. you inspire me when im feeling lazy!


----------



## Beklet

Goose said:


> Didn't you just say you ate it?? :lol:


Yep......and I'm proper butch :laugh:



DaveI said:


> Looks like im missing out on some love here..
> 
> haha - good to keep seeing good progress Zara. you inspire me when im feeling lazy!


Ah it's a free for all in here....pleny of love to go round :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> I love haggis.....Mmmm haggis..... :drool:


Its awesome stuff.... lines the ribs, keeps ya warm in winter 



Beklet said:


> What fish do you keep in it?


Used to be malawi cichlids. Now theres only one fish left in it (Silver Shark) as its downstairs in the living room and I've not been attending to it.... All this chat is making me want to take it when I move now, but its a MAJOR pain in the @rse to move....



Beklet said:


> Some natty's are cool and you know it
> 
> It's usually a massive insulin spike from weekend carb ups that have me making irrational posts :whistling:


the post cheat meal crash....? gotta love it.... :cursing:



Beklet said:


> Depends on the attention whore - but you're invited :laugh:


haha.... your journal will get spammed with hulk pictures any minute now


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DaveI said:


> Looks like im missing out on some love here..
> 
> haha - good to keep seeing good progress Zara. you inspire me when im feeling lazy!


Lots of love in here mate :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:

Wish I could inspire myself when I'm feeling lazy haha :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> there is some serious love being spread around in this journal.....has anyone been handing out disco biscuits


Nope..

We're just a naturally loving bunch :wub: 

If I thought they'd help me lose weight though........ :lol: :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Beklet said:


> Real men eat haggis :thumb:


So Bek, you changed your name to haggis? :whistling:


----------



## dmcc

Well I love you all. I love Zara for defending my honour, I love Bek for her sense of humour and slapping me about, I love Scott for his I Love This Board and I love Mak for his pert ass. I especially love Joe for being so bloody patient with me and coaching me to be better than I was and for believing in myself.



Zara-Leoni said:


> Unfortunately dnt have the boobs anymore. Bloody diet :cursing:
> 
> I miss them...............


You can have mine if you like.


----------



## CharlieC25

Zara-Leoni said:


> Unfortunately dnt have the boobs anymore. Bloody diet :cursing:
> 
> I miss them...............


Hehe I think some of the men on here miss them too Zar but you'll get them back in the off season so think of it as a boob free holiday 

I'm not looking forward to my boys going on 'holiday' started my 20 week diet and I'm saying a prayer each night that they don't go anyplace too far away...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

CharlieC25 said:


> Hehe I think some of the men on here miss them too Zar but you'll get them back in the off season so think of it as a boob free holiday
> 
> I'm not looking forward to my boys going on 'holiday' started my 20 week diet and I'm saying a prayer each night that they don't go anyplace too far away...


They come back, but not quite as they were before.... think losing my natty status had something to do with that too..... :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Well I love you all. I love Zara for defending my honour, I love Bek for her sense of humour and slapping me about, I love Scott for his I Love This Board and I love Mak for his pert ass. I especially love Joe for being so bloody patient with me and coaching me to be better than I was and for believing in myself.
> 
> You can have mine if you like.


Ha ha.... deal :thumb:


----------



## MasterBlaster

dmcc said:


> Well I love you all. I love Zara for defending my honour, I love Bek for her sense of humour and slapping me about, I love Scott for his I Love This Board and I love Mak for his pert ass. I especially love Joe for being so bloody patient with me and coaching me to be better than I was and for believing in myself.
> 
> You can have mine if you like.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh dear thats funny....


----------



## dmcc

The first part or the second part?


----------



## MasterBlaster

dmcc said:


> The first part or the second part?


The second part buddy


----------



## kriss

looking great zara keep up the great work :cool2:


----------



## Biscuits

Hiya Zara,

I'm only 2 weeks out from my first show now and want to really tighten things up during the final push.

Was going to up my cardio from 1 hour a day to 2 hours a day and keep the diet the same as it seems to be going ok still.

Do you make any adjustments in the last week or two with cardio or diet? Everything seems to be going in the right direction but I don't know if its enough if you know what I mean.

Ta luv,

keep up the good work, looking forward to seeing the finished product


----------



## breamking

looking great zara


----------



## Chris1

dmcc said:


> Well I love you all. I love Zara for defending my honour, I love Bek for her sense of humour and slapping me about, I love Scott for his I Love This Board and I love Mak for his pert ass. I especially love Joe for being so bloody patient with me and coaching me to be better than I was and for believing in myself.
> 
> You can have mine if you like.


No bloody mention again!!!

I'm off to put some leg pics up and whore attention back!


----------



## dmcc

Chris you know I love you in a special way...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Chris you know I love you in a special way...


........just a shame its illegal in 17 countries....... :whistling:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## dmcc

More than that, love.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Biscuits said:


> Hiya Zara,
> 
> I'm only 2 weeks out from my first show now and want to really tighten things up during the final push.
> 
> Was going to up my cardio from 1 hour a day to 2 hours a day and keep the diet the same as it seems to be going ok still.
> 
> Do you make any adjustments in the last week or two with cardio or diet? Everything seems to be going in the right direction but I don't know if its enough if you know what I mean.
> 
> Ta luv,
> 
> keep up the good work, looking forward to seeing the finished product


Yeah a lot is different in the last week.... don't you have someone advising you though? What class are you doing?

You can up the cardio if you feel you need to, however if you're on track and not behind, this may cause you to start burning muscle, so only do it if its necessary,

You'll need to stop all cardio ideally 5 days out, absolute minimum 3 days IMO. Reason for this is that cardio works the muscles in your legs.... working a muscle damages the muscle fibre (which will then in theory - protein intake and other factors taken into account of course...) grow back thicker and stronger. This (and any other damage/trauma) to the body triggers an inflammation response. You'll have seen how after your train legs they look smooth? Well same thing is happening every day with cardio. Inflammation/water in legs causing them to look smooth. When you cut the cardio, assuming you are lean enough, this should go away and legs will look leaner.

In my case I wont do any cardio or training after tuesday (show being saturday) and monday and tuesdays workouts will just be a light all over body workout to get blood into the muscle.

I'll also do very low carbs mon/tues/wed and thurs morning.... then start to carb up on thurs night and friday with clean carb sources. (probably wholegrain brown basmati rice, and oats).

Currently I have 200gms protein/day. This will be down to 150gms the last week.

My water will increase over the week from 4 litres a day up to 8-10 by the friday (depending on how much I can realistically get in). Friday night bed.... then saturday morning of the show, have 500mls of water to sip on throughout the morning/afternoon.

Vit C will also increase from current 3gms a day, over the week will increase up to 10gms on the friday. This has a diuretic effect. I may also use glycerin in warm water the night before too, but plan to try this out soon before trying it night before a show.

As a diuretic, I also use aqua-ban, and HRI water balance tablets. (the 2nd one contains dandelion root which works very well). A glass or two of dry white wine the night before can help too.

On the morning of the show, as well as the 500mls water, I'll eat protein as normal though in smaller amounts, and probably rice cakes with jam to carb up and for sugar. (or the ones in sainsburys that have a coating of dark chocolate on them).

Just before going on stage, A glass of dry white wine or some brandy, and some form of simple sugars. Also some form on NO supplement (gaspari plasmajet is good)... and using something like Nitrix for the week leading up to the show is a good idea also.

Theres probably loads more, but I'm shattered and those are the main things that come to mind right now lol x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Am in pain :cursing:

Proper pain too... not that girly [email protected] stuff that blokes get and think they're dying. REAL pain.

Cardio-induced. Legs are on strike. Shooting pains in knees and up lower part of quads...

Plan to go to bed shortly and take some ibuprofen.... will just have to be better by morning as I have more cardio to do :cursing:


----------



## winger

If you need me to massage the troubled areas out just let me know. :whistling:

winger is hoping you say yes and winger is also hoping it is glute pain.


----------



## winger

chilisi said:


> pain is weakness leaving the body :thumb:


This guy is good! :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> If you need me to massage the troubled areas out just let me know. :whistling:
> 
> winger is hoping you say yes and winger is also hoping it is glute pain.


Massage eh?

Sounds good to me :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> pain is weakness leaving the body :thumb:


.....or your muscle tearing in half lol......


----------



## Biscuits

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah a lot is different in the last week.... don't you have someone advising you though? What class are you doing?
> 
> You can up the cardio if you feel you need to, however if you're on track and not behind, this may cause you to start burning muscle, so only do it if its necessary,
> 
> You'll need to stop all cardio ideally 5 days out, absolute minimum 3 days IMO. Reason for this is that cardio works the muscles in your legs.... working a muscle damages the muscle fibre (which will then in theory - protein intake and other factors taken into account of course...) grow back thicker and stronger. This (and any other damage/trauma) to the body triggers an inflammation response. You'll have seen how after your train legs they look smooth? Well same thing is happening every day with cardio. Inflammation/water in legs causing them to look smooth. When you cut the cardio, assuming you are lean enough, this should go away and legs will look leaner.
> 
> In my case I wont do any cardio or training after tuesday (show being saturday) and monday and tuesdays workouts will just be a light all over body workout to get blood into the muscle.
> 
> I'll also do very low carbs mon/tues/wed and thurs morning.... then start to carb up on thurs night and friday with clean carb sources. (probably wholegrain brown basmati rice, and oats).
> 
> Currently I have 200gms protein/day. This will be down to 150gms the last week.
> 
> My water will increase over the week from 4 litres a day up to 8-10 by the friday (depending on how much I can realistically get in). Friday night bed.... then saturday morning of the show, have 500mls of water to sip on throughout the morning/afternoon.
> 
> Vit C will also increase from current 3gms a day, over the week will increase up to 10gms on the friday. This has a diuretic effect. I may also use glycerin in warm water the night before too, but plan to try this out soon before trying it night before a show.
> 
> As a diuretic, I also use aqua-ban, and HRI water balance tablets. (the 2nd one contains dandelion root which works very well). A glass or two of dry white wine the night before can help too.
> 
> On the morning of the show, as well as the 500mls water, I'll eat protein as normal though in smaller amounts, and probably rice cakes with jam to carb up and for sugar. (or the ones in sainsburys that have a coating of dark chocolate on them).
> 
> Just before going on stage, A glass of dry white wine or some brandy, and some form of simple sugars. Also some form on NO supplement (gaspari plasmajet is good)... and using something like Nitrix for the week leading up to the show is a good idea also.
> 
> Theres probably loads more, but I'm shattered and those are the main things that come to mind right now lol x


Thanks for the lengthy reply Zara, I have got someone advising me but its useful to hear it from a girl who's been there and done it, and done it well!

I had thought about the VitC and dandelion and I am probably also going to go low carb Mon/Tues/Wed and introduce the carbs on Thursday as you have suggested. I hadn't thought about the impact of cardio during the last few days though so thanks for that info, much appreciated.

I am looking forward to the chocolate coated rice cakes on the morning of the show :tongue: I am doing the Toned Figure class so I know I don't need to come in dry and ripped as such but I still want to look the best I can.

Cheers Zara :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Biscuits said:


> Thanks for the lengthy reply Zara, I have got someone advising me but its useful to hear it from a girl who's been there and done it, and done it well!
> 
> I had thought about the VitC and dandelion and I am probably also going to go low carb Mon/Tues/Wed and introduce the carbs on Thursday as you have suggested. I hadn't thought about the impact of cardio during the last few days though so thanks for that info, much appreciated.
> 
> I am looking forward to the chocolate coated rice cakes on the morning of the show :tongue: I am doing the Toned Figure class so I know I don't need to come in dry and ripped as such but I still want to look the best I can.
> 
> Cheers Zara :thumb:


No worries chick.... good luck with it :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Quick update since I have been neglecting....

Weight is coming off. I still don't know if I'll look exactly how I wanted to yet.... too soon to tell I think.

If not I have a contingency plan anyway so all good :thumbup1:

Having diet-related hypos still.... suffered this last time. Reactive hypoglycaemia is what James Collier told me it was last time I dieted.... Apparently not all that uncommon. Trying my best to manage it by spacing carbs evenly throughout the day etc.

Last night was particularly bad.... out cold for 2 hrs lol 

Anyhoo.... didnt get any photos this weekend as was moving house. Not much point doing them midweek only to do again on saturday so will just wait...

First bikini has arrived, and I have plans to go to my mates dance studio on thurs to sort out a routine (better find some music pmsl....).

Those last two things gave me a slap in the face and I realised its real, and soon pmsl..... :whistling:

Good news: In new house, bathroom is opposite bedroom door so no longer have to run up and down stairs several times a night while drinking all this bloody water :thumb:


----------



## hackskii

Zar, adding in a fiber to your meal will slow digestion and keep blood levels lower and more stable, adding in fishoils and or olive oil will help with this too.


----------



## CharlieC25

Zara-Leoni said:


> First bikini has arrived, and I have plans to go to my mates dance studio on thurs to sort out a routine (better find some music pmsl....).
> 
> Those last two things gave me a slap in the face and I realised its real, and soon pmsl..... :whistling:
> 
> Good news: In new house, bathroom is opposite bedroom door so no longer have to run up and down stairs several times a night while drinking all this bloody water :thumb:


Haha I used to have that problem before we moved house! At least it was midnight cardio 

Where did you get your bikini from? Do all figure girls have to wear the triangle ones or can you get ones with cups? I saw a girl in the NPA with one with cups but everyone else has triangle bikinis....

What music you thinking of doing your routine to then dude?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Zar, adding in a fiber to your meal will slow digestion and keep blood levels lower and more stable, adding in fishoils and or olive oil will help with this too.


I already have fibre and fishoils lol.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

CharlieC25 said:


> Haha I used to have that problem before we moved house! At least it was midnight cardio
> 
> Where did you get your bikini from? Do all figure girls have to wear the triangle ones or can you get ones with cups? I saw a girl in the NPA with one with cups but everyone else has triangle bikinis....
> 
> What music you thinking of doing your routine to then dude?


Not picked music yet.... :whistling:

Girl I know who competes is making mine.... cup ones usually come from the states I think....


----------



## leafman

How about somat classy like "fog on the tyne" for music bet you could pull some killer moves :whistling: sorry :lol:

Glad weight is still coming off as you would be pretty fooked if it wernt :tongue:

And good luck with everything :thumbup1:


----------



## PRL

chilisi said:


> good luck on your final week zar... all that hard work will be paying off soon..


X 2 chick.

Gutted I can't make it. So much fun last time. Then again you party animals kept me up way past my bedtime. :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PRL said:


> X 2 chick.
> 
> Gutted I can't make it. So much fun last time. Then again you party animals kept me up way past my bedtime. :lol:


pmsl... I wasn't much of a party animal that night.... :lol:


----------



## PRL

Zara-Leoni said:


> pmsl... I wasn't much of a party animal that night.... :lol:


Yeah you were a bit somber, but you proved a point at your next show Missy, so it was all good.

I remember something about protein bars flying around. lol. Think I was half asleep and somehow managed to get hold a business card from a guy from BSN about tickets for the Ronnie Coleman appearance in London a few days later. lol

God was I drinking that night?????? Bet DM slipped me GHB the bugger. lol:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PRL said:


> Yeah you were a bit somber, but you proved a point at your next show Missy, so it was all good.
> 
> I remember something about protein bars flying around. lol. Think I was half asleep and somehow managed to get hold a business card from a guy from BSN about tickets for the Ronnie Coleman appearance in London a few days later. lol
> 
> God was I drinking that night?????? Bet DM slipped me GHB the bugger. lol:lol:


Yeah... Garys trioplex bar and that drunk woman... :lol:

Well.... was your bum sore in the morning?? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## PRL

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah... Garys trioplex bar and that drunk woman... :lol:
> 
> Well.... was your bum sore in the morning?? :whistling: :lol:


Don't know about sore, but I never had a problem clearing my bowls day after......................................... mg:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PRL said:


> Don't know about sore, but I never had a problem clearing my bowls day after......................................... mg:


That was prob Garys Trioplex bar that did that.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> I already have *fibre *and *fishoils* lol.....


UP DOSE:thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> UP DOSE:thumb:


....better not..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## hackskii

More fish oils equal more calories.

More fiber equals more metabolism for burning said calories which equates to more calories burned during digestion.


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well.... was your bum sore in the morning?? :whistling: :lol:


Define sore.


----------



## MasterBlaster

winger said:


> Define sore.


Exactly what I was thinking

And Zar... I am the one making them with the cups so send me pics and I can custom form them.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Well..... lighter on the scales again this morning :thumbup1:

And, went to my mates dance studio armed with some music, and now have two-thirds of a routine made lol :thumb:

Dammed hard work I must say pmsl.... back start of next week to finish it as we ran out of time.

Getting there..... :thumbup1:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well..... lighter on the scales again this morning :thumbup1:
> 
> And, went to my mates dance studio armed with some music, and now have two-thirds of a routine made lol :thumb:
> 
> Dammed hard work I must say pmsl.... back start of next week to finish it as we ran out of time.
> 
> Getting there..... :thumbup1:


Hey Zar -just popping in to say hello!!!

Great stuff that everything's coming together now!!!! How do you come up with your routine? Is it something you just make up as you go along? I think that's the bit I'm scared of most!!! :ban:

Hope all's good with you hun and the house move went ok etc...!

K x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

House move went well ta. Much happier living here! So all good.

Last time I made my own routine and it was rubbish lol. This time my mate who has a dance studio is helping me. Typical me though... Leaves it to the last minute doh!


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> House move went well ta. Much happier living here! So all good.
> 
> Last time I made my own routine and it was rubbish lol. This time my mate who has a dance studio is helping me. Typical me though... Leaves it to the last minute doh!


Ha ha thought I was queen of the procrastinators!!! :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Zar, do you get sweaty practicing your routine?

Can you count that as cardio?


----------



## Uriel

hackskii said:


> Zar, do you get sweaty practicing your routine?


Haks FFS, you're not about to ask for some used gym slips are you?


----------



## hackskii

Uriel said:


> Haks FFS, you're not about to ask for some used gym slips are you?


Nah, they would have to be sealed really well, other wise the long journey would make them worthless by the time they got here. :whistling:

I got a good story on that about a guy and his girlfriends underware in his pocket at work.

I wont ruin the thread with that one.


----------



## Uriel

hackskii said:


> I got a good story on that about a guy and his girlfriends underware in his pocket at work.
> 
> I wont ruin the thread with that one.


Adult Lounge then fella


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Pmsl... Bek... Believe me, I am a master of putting things off til the last minute lol. Is ridiculous too as I stress massively when I dont know what am doing/plans are finalised etc, but I have a bad habit of doing it regardless. Well. With boring stuff anyway lol!

Hacks.... Yes. Is quite an active routine this time. Much more dancey than last time, and hard work!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Not long to go now Zara, hope youre coping well!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Nah, they would have to be sealed really well, other wise the long journey would make them worthless by the time they got here. :whistling:
> 
> I got a good story on that about a guy and his girlfriends underware in his pocket at work.
> 
> I wont ruin the thread with that one.


Lol. Not like you to miss the opportunity for a good hijack pmsl! :-D

On a diet related note.... My alarm goes off at half six every morning so I can organise myself and do cardio etc. Dont always get UP at that time but it goes off then... Lol.

Have started to wake just before it goes off, absolutely starving and craving carbs. Woke up this morning as usual, feeling it was "that time" then realised it was actually only 3am and my hunger had woken me earlier than usual! :-(

Well... I think it was that that woke me. I had a funny feeling I could hear my new neighbours having sex... But was tired, hungry and traumatised, and stuck my head under the pillow pmsl! :ban:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Zara, really good post about the final stages of your prep, lot of stuff I had no idea about.

What kind of tan will you be using for the comp? I'm sure it's all a carb depleted hullicination about hearing your new neighbours having sex.

Reckon you've got a good plan in getting a dancer to help with the routine, which I am sure cannot be easy in the skyscrapers for heels you wear!

Looking


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Gym Bunny said:


> Zara, really good post about the final stages of your prep, lot of stuff I had no idea about.
> 
> What kind of tan will you be using for the comp? I'm sure it's all a carb depleted hullicination about hearing your new neighbours having sex.
> 
> Reckon you've got a good plan in getting a dancer to help with the routine, which I am sure cannot be easy in the skyscrapers for heels you wear!
> 
> Looking


You might actually be right about the neighbours pmsl. I'm not too sure myself :-D

I used jan tana last time and will again probably. Much less mess than dreamtan :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel

Won't you feel wierd if you meet your new neighbours and they're like 90.

Yeah....like 90 odd year old "The Weemen"

Sleep tight!!


----------



## Chris1

Good going girl!!! Glad everything is dropping in.

Mate....dancer.....single? Please god be female 

Hopefully get online sometime for an update and I gotta ask you a couple of questions as well if you're on 

Keep cracking on and enjoy the neighbours.


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Lol. Not like you to miss the opportunity for a good hijack pmsl! :-D
> 
> On a diet related note.... My alarm goes off at half six every morning so I can organise myself and do cardio etc. Dont always get UP at that time but it goes off then... Lol.
> 
> Have started to wake just before it goes off, absolutely starving and craving carbs. Woke up this morning as usual, feeling it was "that time" then realised it was actually only 3am and my hunger had woken me earlier than usual! :-(
> 
> Well... I think it was that that woke me. I had a funny feeling I could hear my new neighbours having sex... But was tired, hungry and traumatised, and stuck my head under the pillow pmsl! :ban:


Well just by that you definitely don't live near me cause I don't get any. :whistling:

For some reason, I just loved that post, so much info in it in such few words. Con, take lessons....lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> Good going girl!!! Glad everything is dropping in.
> 
> Mate....dancer.....single? Please god be female
> 
> Hopefully get online sometime for an update and I gotta ask you a couple of questions as well if you're on
> 
> Keep cracking on and enjoy the neighbours.


Mail me. Easiest way at the mo...

She is female yes but defo not single am afraid ha ha!


----------



## jw007

yes yes

all seems fine here,

Nothing constructive to add.....as usual.....

Keep up good work, err looking awesome......errr ar5e shots????

Think that covers it..

Off to beks journal to add similar imput..


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> yes yes
> 
> all seems fine here,
> 
> Nothing constructive to add.....as usual.....
> 
> Keep up good work, err looking awesome......errr ar5e shots????
> 
> Think that covers it..
> 
> Off to beks journal to add similar imput..


...off to Joes journal to add similar input.... :whistling:


----------



## shakey

Hope the preps going well hun


----------



## Zara-Leoni

shakey said:


> Hope the preps going well hun


Getting there sweetie ta :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Off home now to pack enough chicken and rice to last me the entire weekend and hope airport security dont object 

This time tomorrow shall be Chez Beklet :thumb:

Then Portsmouth Sunday and cuddles for all special people :wub: :wub: :rockon:


----------



## dmcc

Hope I get one...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Hope I get one...


But of course :wub:


----------



## Chris1

dmcc said:


> Hope I get one...


 :whistling:


----------



## winger

I want one, what ever that is...lol


----------



## Chris1

I'll give you 2 big boy


----------



## winger

windsor81 said:


> I'll give you 2 big boy


Good. Can I trade one in for some hair? :confused1:


----------



## Chris1

Depends what type. I'll give you 3 that way you still have one in the bank for emergencies


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> Off home now to pack enough chicken and rice to last me the entire weekend and hope airport security dont object
> 
> This time tomorrow shall be Chez Beklet :thumb:
> 
> Then Portsmouth Sunday and cuddles for all special people :wub: :wub: :rockon:


OMFG your actually coming, how did i not know about this

:bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Training and diet update....

Cardio: 20 min walk to pub from beklets house in bedford.

Diet: chicken and rice followed by white wine and budweiser


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Little bit of am update.

Have suspected for a while that this may be the case, but after going to portsmouth show and watching classes, and talking to couple people, realise that when I do ukbff show, I shall have to do the bodyfitness class.

Its the shape I am. No getting away from it unfortunately.

Reason am not too keen on the thought is its not run like a bodybuilding class at all. Pre-judging the girls do quarter turns in a black bikini and leave. No poses, no routine. Night show they do the same again in a one piece suit. Pretty [email protected], but thats life. If thats the class am best suited to then so be it.

For NABBA, am pretty certain that once again I will end up dead in the middle between toned figure and trained figure. All I can do I guess is ask the judges which class they want me in and see what happens. I dont actually think I care anymore to be honest pmsl.

Weekend was fun and very nice :smile1:

Went down to Beklets in Bedford on saturday and we went out for a bit sat night.

Sunday went to portsmouth show. Met some people off here and it was lovely to meet you all :smile1:

Tom looked great in his class. Very impressed have to say :thumbup1:

Today went and had some lunch with beklet in luton. Thats a place I could live with never seeing again pmsl! What a hole! 

Was nice to see that the people off uk-m at portsmouth whom I was meeting for the first time were just as I expected them to be too :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc

Zara-Leoni said:


> Was nice to see that the people off uk-m at portsmouth whom I was meeting for the first time were just as I expected them to be too :thumbup1:


Is that a good thing or a bad thing?  You were exactly as I expected - blonde, mental, loud, naughty. All good.


----------



## Ak_88

Was good to meet you yesterday even if you did look in another world when i introduced myself (sitting with Incredible Bulk  )

What was the female class with only one competitor in it yesterday? Forgive me if i'm being rude but i didn't quite 'get' it in comparison to the other classes, seemed rather strange!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Is that a good thing or a bad thing?  You were exactly as I expected - blonde, mental, loud, naughty. All good.


Ha ha yeah its a good thing :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

good meeting ya zara

all the best for your prep!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> Was good to meet you yesterday even if you did look in another world when i introduced myself (sitting with Incredible Bulk  )
> 
> What was the female class with only one competitor in it yesterday? Forgive me if i'm being rude but i didn't quite 'get' it in comparison to the other classes, seemed rather strange!


Good to meet you too :thumbup1:

I prob was in a bit of another world... Felt a wee bit spaced out all day. I need a babysitter on diet as turn into a bit of a spaz pmsl 

She was the only competitor in the fitness class. Think we all agree with you there mate lol... Fitness CAN be a very impressive class if you get good competitors though :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Incredible Bulk said:


> good meeting ya zara
> 
> all the best for your prep!


Oi Oi! 

Great meeting you too.... And thanks for the bottle of water - :beer:

Also thanks to willsey for same :thumbup1:

....and to Joe for bringing me some too when he arrived :thumb:

Yes... I am a spazzy and left my water in hotel room 

I remembered my tupperware tubs of chicken and rice though.... But left them in the boot of the car and went outside when I needed to eat. Two reasons. One: couldn't be bothered carrying them round and two: was aware in advance of the abuse Joe was going to be giving out for such behaviour :lol:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oi Oi!
> 
> Great meeting you too.... And thanks for the bottle of water - :beer:
> 
> Also thanks to willsey for same :thumbup1:
> 
> ....and to Joe for bringing me some too when he arrived :thumb:
> 
> Yes... I am a spazzy and left my water in hotel room
> 
> I remembered my tupperware tubs of chicken and rice though.... But left them in the boot of the car and went outside when I needed to eat. Two reasons. One: couldn't be bothered carrying them round and two: was aware in advance of the abuse Joe was going to be giving out for such behaviour :lol:


lmao ^^^^^. Hope its all goin well zara and best of luck and all that carry on :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> lmao ^^^^^. Hope its all goin well zara and best of luck and all that carry on :thumbup1:


Cheers leafy :thumbup1:


----------



## Goose

Shame I didn't get to meet you guys and you Zara! I was there I just couldn't see anyone?! Someone should have come and dragged me over!!


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oi Oi!
> 
> Great meeting you too.... And thanks for the bottle of water - :beer:
> 
> Also thanks to willsey for same :thumbup1:
> 
> *....and to Joe for bringing me some too when he arrived* :thumb:
> 
> Yes... I am a spazzy and left my water in hotel room
> 
> I remembered my tupperware tubs of chicken and rice though.... But left them in the boot of the car and went outside when I needed to eat. Two reasons. One: couldn't be bothered carrying them round and two: was aware in advance of the abuse Joe was going to be giving out for such behaviour :lol:


I cant tell you how fckin Gay I felt bringing bottled water to a BB show, you were lucky that day Z:lol: :lol:

Im only glad you didnt ask me to get your fckin tuppaware from car PMSL


----------



## PRL

Where did you vanish to Zara?

Me, Miss BC and DB were looking for you??????????


----------



## Prodiver

Goose said:


> Shame I didn't get to meet you guys and you Zara! I was there I just couldn't see anyone?! Someone should have come and dragged me over!!


We thought you were being stand-offish...

NO - only kidding - it just wasn't possible to meet and talk to everyone... 

Maybe all us Essex boys should meet for a pint...


----------



## Prodiver

jw007 said:


> I cant tell you how fckin Gay I felt bringing bottled water to a BB show, you were lucky that day Z:lol: :lol:
> 
> Im only glad you didnt ask me to get your fckin tuppaware from car PMSL


You certainly scored a hit with your tupperware pronouncements, Joe! 

Don't be too hard on the keen guys...


----------



## Goose

Prodiver said:


> We thought you were being stand-offish...
> 
> NO - only kidding - it just wasn't possible to meet and talk to everyone...
> 
> Maybe all us Essex boys should meet for a pint...


Sounds good Patrick. I'll hopefully be down Hercules within the next week


----------



## Goose

jw007 said:


> I cant tell you how fckin Gay I felt bringing bottled water to a BB show, you were lucky that day Z:lol: :lol:
> 
> Im only glad you didnt ask me to get your fckin tuppaware from car PMSL


Haha oi! I was a tupperware man that day!! I should have sorted you out when I had the chance :lol:

Jealous JW thats all mate..


----------



## carly

If you get through to the Britsh Finals then you will have to do a routine this year


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> Shame I didn't get to meet you guys and you Zara! I was there I just couldn't see anyone?! Someone should have come and dragged me over!!


Where the hell were you??? :confused1:

I cant actually believe you missed us...

ME.... Beklet, Darren, Joe etc etc...... hardly inconspicuous are we?? :lol:


----------



## Goose

Zara-Leoni said:


> Where the hell were you??? :confused1:
> 
> I cant actually believe you missed us...
> 
> ME.... Beklet, Darren, Joe etc etc...... hardly inconspicuous are we?? :lol:


Yeah I know tell me about it!! Haha surprised you guys didn't stick out like sore thumbs.

I was prob about 3-4 rows from the front, sitting with Sam my brother in law (loads of tatoos on him)


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> I cant tell you how fckin Gay I felt bringing bottled water to a BB show, you were lucky that day Z:lol: :lol:
> 
> Im only glad you didnt ask me to get your fckin tuppaware from car PMSL


But you still did it...... bless  You were a bit keen to offload the water to me when you arrived I noticed though.... 

I wouldn't do that to you babe.... can't have you seen with diet food and ruin you jaffa cake diet reputation :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PRL said:


> Where did you vanish to Zara?
> 
> Me, Miss BC and DB were looking for you??????????


Bar with Joe...... :lol:

Watched some of the night show but that "fight" demo was too much to bear.....

BC and DB found us in there when they were leaving.... didn't see you at all after the interval.... thought you were hiding lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Prodiver said:


> We thought you were being stand-offish...
> 
> NO - only kidding - it just wasn't possible to meet and talk to everyone...
> 
> Maybe all us Essex boys should meet for a pint...


Yeah bet he was.... ignorant so-and-so...... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

carly said:


> If you get through to the Britsh Finals then you will have to do a routine this year


Oh really?

Ah well thats a bit better.... bit more worthwhile.

Just seems a bit of a waste.... all that dieting and training just for quarter-turns and they dont even do poses or a routine....


----------



## Goose

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah bet he was.... ignorant so-and-so...... :lol:


Cheeky lil...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> Yeah I know tell me about it!! Haha surprised you guys didn't stick out like sore thumbs.
> 
> I was prob about 3-4 rows from the front, *sitting with Sam my brother in law (loads of tatoos on him)*


Oh........ well we (me, bek, darren) spotted him................ :whistling:

:lol:

(It was the tattoos we were looking at.... haha)

No-one else missed us..... you must need your eyes tested


----------



## Goose

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh........ well we (me, bek, darren) spotted him................ :whistling:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> (It was the tattoos we were looking at.... haha)
> 
> No-one else missed us..... you must need your eyes tested


Yeah I'm sure that's all you were looking at!! :laugh:

If you spotted him why didn't you come say hello.. MISSY!!

No excuses there..

I was expecting some Bum pinching from Darren !!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> Yeah I'm sure that's all you were looking at!! :laugh:
> 
> If you spotted him why didn't you come say hello.. MISSY!!
> 
> No excuses there..
> 
> I was expecting some Bum pinching from Darren !!


We saw him (well.... Bek spotted and pointed out due to all the tattoos lol) but we had no idea he was your brother in law or that you were sitting next to him....


----------



## carly

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh really?
> 
> Ah well thats a bit better.... bit more worthwhile.
> 
> Just seems a bit of a waste.... all that dieting and training just for quarter-turns and they dont even do poses or a routine....


hey no complaints by me I dont mind just doing quarter turns hahaha :lol: ...so any recent pix then? your show is in a few weeks isnt it?


----------



## Goose

Zara-Leoni said:


> We saw him (well.... Bek spotted and pointed out due to all the tattoos lol) but we had no idea he was your brother in law or that you were sitting next to him....


Ah I see! Well he posts on here aswell.. So still no excuses...


----------



## Beklet

jw007 said:


> I cant tell you how fckin Gay I felt bringing bottled water to a BB show, you were lucky that day Z:lol: :lol:
> 
> Im only glad you didnt ask me to get your fckin tuppaware from car PMSL


Pffft stop complaining - at least if you had, it wouldn't have been the Cortina....would have beena lovely gay Merc... 



Zara-Leoni said:


> Where the hell were you??? :confused1:
> 
> I cant actually believe you missed us...
> 
> ME.... Beklet, Darren, Joe etc etc...... hardly inconspicuous are we?? :lol:


Hahahaha!! No not really - couple of short gobby blondes with a load of beefcake... :thumb:



Goose said:


> Yeah I know tell me about it!! Haha surprised you guys didn't stick out like sore thumbs.
> 
> I was prob about 3-4 rows from the front, sitting with Sam my brother in law (loads of tatoos on him)


We did stick out like sore thumbs......if he was the bloke with loads of tatts and big flesh tunnels then I spotted him straightaway but didn't know he was with you lol :laugh:


----------



## Goose

Beklet said:


> We did stick out like sore thumbs......if he was the bloke with loads of tatts and big flesh tunnels then I spotted him straightaway but didn't know he was with you lol :laugh:


Yeah I was sitting next to him :lol:

Flesh tunnels??? Wtf :lol:

Suprised you dont recognise him, he posts on in and has put up a few pictures recently??


----------



## Beklet

Goose said:


> Yeah I was sitting next to him :lol:
> 
> Flesh tunnels??? Wtf :lol:
> 
> Suprised you dont recognise him, he posts on in and has put up a few pictures recently??


Flesh tunnels -in his ears lol!










I AM blonde, ya know - what's his username?


----------



## Goose

Haha too true!

Its S4M.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

carly said:


> hey no complaints by me I dont mind just doing quarter turns hahaha :lol: ...so any recent pix then? your show is in a few weeks isnt it?


2 weeks til NABBA (where I have to ask the judges which class they want me in as am partway between toned and trained figure..... and as such am not expecting to do well but bugger it) and 3 weeks to UKBFF.

No pics.... Normally take them at weekend but was at portsmouth and the weekend before Robert was busy so not had any for a while


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Found out this morning.... that while I now have a 25inch waist :thumbup1: I have lost and inch and a half off my arms :thumbdown:

Is kinda like the abs and boobs rule..... can have one or the other but not both.

Most unfair....


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Found out this morning.... that while I now have a 25inch waist :thumbup1: I have lost and inch and a half off my arms :thumbdown:
> 
> Is kinda like the abs and boobs rule..... can have one or the other but not both.
> 
> Most unfair....


Who needs boobs when you are so hot? :thumb:


----------



## Goose

I was gonna say theres always implants :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Who needs boobs when you are so hot? :thumb:


haha cheers sweetie 



Goose said:


> I was gonna say theres always implants :thumb:


Yeah there is..... but we are in a recession and being self-employed with a severe lack of clients at the moment.... I wont be getting them for a while :ban:


----------



## Goose

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha cheers sweetie
> 
> Yeah there is..... but we are in a recession and being self-employed with a severe lack of clients at the moment.... I wont be getting them for a while :ban:


Meh! Tell me about it, I aint feeling it too well latley. What you do for work then? I'm guessing a personal trainer??


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> Meh! Tell me about it, I aint feeling it too well latley. What you do for work then? I'm guessing a personal trainer??


Nail Technician.

Thought about becoming a P-T.... was that or this. Wouldn't have been any better just now if I had though.

People are avoiding unecessary expense right now, and nails are a luxury. Its very pants.

Usually gets better around now with weddings/holidays etc coming up, but if it doesn't then I'll have to look at doing something else.... :sad:


----------



## Goose

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nail Technician.
> 
> Thought about becoming a P-T.... was that or this. Wouldn't have been any better just now if I had though.
> 
> People are avoiding unecessary expense right now, and nails are a luxury. Its very pants.
> 
> Usually gets better around now with weddings/holidays etc coming up, but if it doesn't then I'll have to look at doing something else.... :sad:


Yeah that sucks! At least you have a career that you enjoy, I'm not even sure this is for me (banking) I'm only really doing it for the money, I don't enjoy it one bit but then it's the reason we all work, to earn money at the end of the day.

You could always sell your bum, you'd make a few bob doing that I could guarantee :thumb:

I was thinking this but then I don't think with my looks I would be very successful :lol:

UK-M Lottery I think we need


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> Yeah that sucks! At least you have a career that you enjoy, I'm not even sure this is for me (banking) I'm only really doing it for the money, I don't enjoy it one bit but then it's the reason we all work, to earn money at the end of the day.
> 
> You could always sell your bum, you'd make a few bob doing that I could guarantee :thumb:
> 
> I was thinking this but then I don't think with my looks I would be very successful :lol:
> 
> UK-M Lottery I think we need


Yeah I like it, but its no good if I cant survive doing it :sad:

"Regular" job with guaranteed monthly salary would be quite nice just now I think tbh..... though I'd miss the freedom and flexibility I have now.

I'd sell my ass, but tbh mate I think I'd struggle without it.... :lol:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah I like it, but its no good if I cant survive doing it :sad:
> 
> "Regular" job with guaranteed monthly salary would be quite nice just now I think tbh..... though I'd miss the freedom and flexibility I have now.
> 
> I'd sell my ass, but tbh mate I think I'd struggle without it.... :lol:


You need a rich hubby :whistling:  And in all fairness i bet there is a few on this site zar :laugh: Im sure there is sommat like ten millionaires on here :whistling: :lol:

Orrr u could sell ur ****...

just [email protected] :lol: let me no :tongue:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'd sell my ass, but tbh mate I think I'd struggle without it.... :lol:


Funny, nobody picked up on that. That was funny as hell so a little bum I mean bump is in order.

Nail Technician, that sounds technical.


----------



## Goose

leafman said:


> You need a rich hubby :whistling:  And in all fairness i bet there is a few on this site zar :laugh: Im sure there is sommat like ten millionaires on here :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Orrr u could sell ur ****...
> 
> just [email protected] :lol: let me no :tongue:


Thats one way to sound desperate :lol:


----------



## leafman

Goose said:


> Thats one way to sound desperate :lol:


pmsl i hope she dont think that is case :lol: I believe her sense of humor will prevail :whistling:


----------



## Chris1

Well, I missed you all at the show. As i wasn't there.....

I look forward to probably not seeing you at the Body poer expo as I will probably be in a world of my own mincing around nervously.

Zara, I guess your inevitable falling in love with me shall have to be postponed but a little longer :tongue:

Glad you guys had a good time though


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> You need a rich hubby :whistling:  And in all fairness i bet there is a few on this site zar :laugh: Im sure there is sommat like ten millionaires on here :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Orrr u could sell ur ****...
> 
> just [email protected] :lol: let me no :tongue:


A rich husband is a marvellous idea in theory....

problem is, have had marriage proposals from rich guys and they were all to minging to contemplate ever having sex with. Not even drunk with the lights off and your eyes shut :crying:

then the next problem.... if I actually cared for someone enough to marry them, I'd feel guilty and want to work and contribute anyway lol.

we've already ascertained that I require to keep my @rse for reasons of functionality


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Funny, nobody picked up on that. That was funny as hell so a little bum I mean bump is in order.
> 
> Nail Technician, that sounds technical.


Highly :cool2:

I'm also a Riding Instructor. If things dont pick up I may have to try find work teaching again. Hopefully not though as I dont really feel the love for it lol.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> Well, I missed you all at the show. As i wasn't there.....
> 
> I look forward to probably not seeing you at the Body power expo as I will probably be in a world of my own mincing around nervously.
> 
> Zara, I guess your inevitable falling in love with me shall have to be postponed but a little longer :tongue:
> 
> Glad you guys had a good time though


Ach dammit.

Oh well.....

:lol:


----------



## Guest

windsor81 said:


> Zara, I guess your inevitable falling in love with me shall have to be postponed but a little longer :tongue:


Hands off Chris, she is secretly mine (she doesnt know it... its a secret:laugh



Zara-Leoni said:


> A rich husband is a marvellous idea in theory....


I am rich with love Zar:wub:

(does that count for anything??)


----------



## dmcc

Chris at the Expo I fully expect you to be hanging off me all day...


----------



## Chris1

Off or out of, I'm easy


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Off or out of, *I'm easy*


Oh good...I'm lazy and hate making too much effort...(even though I can't go :crying: )


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Beklet said:


> Flesh tunnels -in his ears lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I AM blonde, ya know - what's his username?


i saw that guy, oooooo those made me cringe as all i could think of was someone making a tiny hole and splaying the ear lobe wider and wider *gag* :tongue:


----------



## Beklet

Incredible Bulk said:


> i saw that guy, oooooo those made me cringe as all i could think of was someone making a tiny hole and splaying the ear lobe wider and wider *gag* :tongue:


Ha ha it takes time...unless you get it done with a dermal punch...... 

One of mine is 8mm but the other has shrunk to about 2mm cos I lost the plug so have to do it again 

Eventually I want them up to 14mm


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i suppose its handy when you want to keep the hair out of your eyes lol, just feed a pig tail each side through the hole and hey presto!

Natural hair bands!


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'll have you know there were no jaffa cakes in sight! :lol:


Always talking about food, starting to look like Hillys journal. 

Zara keep up the good work and please stop PMing me about how much you want sex with me, it really is getting old, sheesh. :confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

t'is 2am and still awake...... Dying.

3 hrs in dance studio today making a sodding routine :ban:

Then another hour in gym tonight practicing it at 11pm :ban: :ban:

Utterly feckered, knees hurt, stupid achilles tendon hurts, tired but cant sleep, hungry but cant eat, feel fat, brain hurts but wont stop buzzing.

Yuk.

Least I finally picked a song though..... 10 days out pmsl


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Always talking about food, starting to look like Hillys journal.
> 
> Zara keep up the good work and please stop PMing me about how much you want sex with me, it really is getting old, sheesh. :confused1:


Sorry Winger.... I shall try to control myself 

Did somebody mention food....? :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Least I finally picked a song though..... 10 days out pmsl


What song did you pick Zar??


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> What song did you pick Zar??


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


>


Nice:thumbup1: Has a good beat to it


----------



## winger

I like it, my body just wants to dance to it. You better video your contest, only because still pics for some reason just don't do it for me. :whistling:

Zeus and I like it, but then again, Zara walks on water so it could be sh1t and we will tell you it smells like roses....lol j/k


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> I like it, my body just wants to dance to it. You better video your contest, only because still pics for some reason just don't do it for me. :whistling:
> 
> Zeus and I like it, but then again, Zara walks on water so it could be sh1t and we will tell you it smells like roses....lol j/k


Well, someone might video it, but tickets are sold out so none of my lot from gym etc can go now......


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well, someone might video it, but tickets are sold out so none of my lot from gym etc can go now......


Get a bigger fan base. Thinking amateur, why I ota


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> t'is 2am and still awake...... Dying.
> 
> 3 hrs in dance studio today making a sodding routine :ban:
> 
> Then another hour in gym tonight practicing it at 11pm :ban: :ban:
> 
> Utterly feckered, knees hurt, stupid achilles tendon hurts, tired but cant sleep, hungry but cant eat, feel fat, brain hurts but wont stop buzzing.
> 
> Yuk.
> 
> Least I finally picked a song though..... 10 days out pmsl


It's not cock rock though - shame......:laugh:

I'm in pain, my knees are complaining a bit and despite not going to bed till after 1am, was still wide awake before 6am.... :cursing:


----------



## ShaunMc

not long now Z ..... keep focussed stay strong :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> It's not cock rock though - shame......:laugh:
> 
> I'm in pain, my knees are complaining a bit and despite not going to bed till after 1am, was still wide awake before 6am.... :cursing:


Hate those kind of sleeps :cursing:

Decided against G 'n' R in the end..... is obviously common this year


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ShaunMc said:


> not long now Z ..... keep focussed stay strong :thumb:


Ta Shaun


----------



## Goose

Quick hi-jack!

That guy with the tatoos and flesh tunnels wasn't my brother in law..

I've only just found out what flesh tunnels are and Sam definitely does not have them lol but he does had tattoos all down his arms and body.

Just thought I'd clear that up.. Oh and keep hitting in hard mate


----------



## CharlieC25

Hey Zar just dropping in to give you a good luck boost  Keep at it you are an inspiration to me to keep bashing away at the gym and diet.

Don't get too hung up on what category you'll be in just go in there as best you can and you will wipe the floor coz you've got the whole package! Get the heels ooooout!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> Quick hi-jack!
> 
> That guy with the tatoos and flesh tunnels wasn't my brother in law..
> 
> I've only just found out what flesh tunnels are and Sam definitely does not have them lol but he does had tattoos all down his arms and body.
> 
> Just thought I'd clear that up.. Oh and keep hitting in hard mate


Oh well.... we've no idea who either of you were then


----------



## Zara-Leoni

CharlieC25 said:


> Hey Zar just dropping in to give you a good luck boost  Keep at it you are an inspiration to me to keep bashing away at the gym and diet.
> 
> Don't get too hung up on what category you'll be in just go in there as best you can and you will wipe the floor coz you've got the whole package! Get the heels ooooout!


Cheers chick


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> A rich husband is a marvellous idea in theory....
> 
> problem is, have had marriage proposals from rich guys and they were all to minging to contemplate ever having sex with. Not even drunk with the lights off and your eyes shut :crying:
> 
> then the next problem.... if I actually cared for someone enough to marry them, I'd feel guilty and want to work and contribute anyway lol.
> 
> we've already ascertained that I require to keep my @rse for reasons of functionality


lmao ^^^

noticed in one of your posts you said riding instructor i take it you mean horses :lol: not sure what other type of riding instructor there is :confused1: :laugh:

My missus used to go every week cost me fortune was even gonna get a horse and stable it else were but managed to talk her out of that idea :lol:

Even thow would probs have saved me money in future. She has stopped now till she has had baby. Is it true that riding is good excercise? for what thow :confused1: surly u just hold on for dear life id never get on a horse again cant see point at all (even thow i hav been on one once lol)

also what show are you doin zar in ten days?

hope it goes well you deserve it for practiceing routines at 11 at night :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

Great pick for a song zar, I like that beat.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> lmao ^^^
> 
> noticed in one of your posts you said riding instructor i take it you mean horses :lol: not sure what other type of riding instructor there is :confused1: :laugh:
> 
> My missus used to go every week cost me fortune was even gonna get a horse and stable it else were but managed to talk her out of that idea :lol:
> 
> Even thow would probs have saved me money in future. She has stopped now till she has had baby. Is it true that riding is good excercise? for what thow :confused1: surly u just hold on for dear life id never get on a horse again cant see point at all (even thow i hav been on one once lol)
> 
> also what show are you doin zar in ten days?
> 
> hope it goes well you deserve it for practiceing routines at 11 at night :thumbup1:


Yes horseriding haha.

Well..... I used to have 2 horses. Last place I stabled at (only had one by then) was £100 per week for livery and you still have to pay for blacksmith/shoes, insurance, all rugs/tack/equipment plus competition entry fees, lessons (even I still have them.... everyone needs them no matter the level they are at) and travelling costs to shows etc..... Trust me, a lesson a week is cheaper!!

Show in 10 days (well 9 now) is the NABBA Scotland


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Great pick for a song zar, I like that beat.


Ta 

I quite like the routine I made too.... if I can jst learn it properly haha!


----------



## dmcc

Keep it tight....... don't forget your legs........ it's all yours, etc......


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Keep it tight....... don't forget your legs........ it's all yours, etc......


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Feel like I'm dying now... waiting for chicken to cook so I can go to sleep.... don't think I've ever been so tired in my life...... :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Greekgoddess said:


> Just dropping by to say hello...keep up the good work and give it **** when you get up on that stage, it will all be worth it in the end.


Cheers chick 

Dropped another 2lbs since yesterday so 8st 12 now..... wouldn't mind doing that every day :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers chick
> 
> Dropped another 2lbs since yesterday so 8st 12 now..... wouldn't mind doing that every day :thumbup1:


Ha ha neither would I - I'd be amazed if I EVER woke up at 8st 12 though.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers chick
> 
> Dropped another 2lbs since yesterday so 8st 12 now..... wouldn't mind doing that every day :thumbup1:


yeah baby, these 30ish weeks of hell would have been well worth it, when you raise aloft magic sword and utter those immortal words...

BY THE POWER OF GRAYSKULL..........

Or even just lifting a placed trophy would have been worth effort:rolleyes:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> yeah baby, these 30ish weeks of hell would have been well worth it, when you raise aloft magic sword and utter those immortal words...
> 
> BY THE POWER OF GRAYSKULL..........
> 
> Or even just lifting a placed trophy would have been worth effort:rolleyes:


Think I prefer the first version..... you get a tiger with that one


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yes horseriding haha.
> 
> Well..... I used to have 2 horses. Last place I stabled at (only had one by then) was £100 per week for livery and you still have to pay for blacksmith/shoes, insurance, all rugs/tack/equipment plus competition entry fees, lessons (even I still have them.... everyone needs them no matter the level they are at) and travelling costs to shows etc..... Trust me, a lesson a week is cheaper!!
> 
> Show in 10 days (well 9 now) is the NABBA Scotland


Hahaha fair point i suppose, we found a place for £70 a week but you had to buy everything eles yourself like you said. Think ill stick to just paying for the lessons every week lol its only 27 quid a lesson twice a week mayb or sommat 

Dont see the point meself cant see how it keeps you fit at all or is she just telling me pack of lies, lazy if u ask me :lol:

Hope everything is goin well too zar and things are dropping into place :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Hahaha fair point i suppose, we found a place for £70 a week but you had to buy everything eles yourself like you said. Think ill stick to just paying for the lessons every week lol its only 27 quid a lesson twice a week mayb or sommat
> 
> Dont see the point meself cant see how it keeps you fit at all or is she just telling me pack of lies, lazy if u ask me :lol:
> 
> Hope everything is goin well too zar and things are dropping into place :thumbup1:


Its like any sport or excercise..... how fit it keeps you depends entirely on how much effort you put in tbh.....

I was the fittest ever in my life when I worked in one particular yard where I rode and worked to the highest level I've ever been at.... when teaching I find that you get some people who just sit there and expect it all to happen, and other people who try hard to be as good as they can... and this is physically tiring. Just like in the gym.... you get out of it what you put in 

If she really wants a horse... a cheaper and less commitment way is to either get one on loan from someone who is perhaps going to uni or whatever, or share one with someone else.... with sharing you look for someone who owns a horse but may be struggling with time or cost... usually you pay half of everything and get to ride the horse half the days. Something worth thinking about? Local riding schools and saddlers/feed suppliers etc usually have adverts for this sort of thing :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Its like any sport or excercise..... how fit it keeps you depends entirely on how much effort you put in tbh.....
> 
> I was the fittest ever in my life when I worked in one particular yard where I rode and worked to the highest level I've ever been at.... when teaching I find that you get some people who just sit there and expect it all to happen, and other people who try hard to be as good as they can... and this is physically tiring. Just like in the gym.... you get out of it what you put in
> 
> If she really wants a horse... a cheaper and less commitment way is to either get one on loan from someone who is perhaps going to uni or whatever, or share one with someone else.... with sharing you look for someone who owns a horse but may be struggling with time or cost... usually you pay half of everything and get to ride the horse half the days. Something worth thinking about? Local riding schools and saddlers/feed suppliers etc usually have adverts for this sort of thing :thumbup1:


Cheers zar might look into it as there was one place who were looking for someone to share somat like 3 days a week but they told her she needed to be a bit more experienced and since then she has done it quite a lot and loves it now.

When baby is born and she gets back into it might look into it thanks


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i rode horses a few times as a kid and its a LOT harder than it looks lol.

You dont just sit and hold on for the ride!!

If you are cantering you have to keep in the rhythm of the horse and after a while the abs/core are screaming! 

I remember very well the pain i was in the next day lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Cheers zar might look into it as there was one place who were looking for someone to share somat like 3 days a week but they told her she needed to be a bit more experienced and since then she has done it quite a lot and loves it now.
> 
> When baby is born and she gets back into it might look into it thanks


Yep thats normal.... 2 people each have 3 days per week, and the horse has one day off per week 

Trick is though finding the right person, locally, who has a horse that she gets on with as they wont always be suitable.

Good luck with it :thumbup1:

You do realise though that once the kids born and old enough to ask.... its gonna be "daddy..... can I get a pony.....?" :lol: :lol:

Dont fight it though.... when I have kids, I want them riding soon as they can walk lol especially girls...... far rather they grow up and fleece me so they can have ponies, join the pony club, spend all day at the stables and go to pony club camp, than grow up and hang around park benches with boys and drink cider pmsl....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Incredible Bulk said:


> i rode horses a few times as a kid and its a LOT harder than it looks lol.
> 
> You dont just sit and hold on for the ride!!
> 
> If you are cantering you have to keep in the rhythm of the horse and after a while the abs/core are screaming!
> 
> I remember very well the pain i was in the next day lol


Years and years and years of it is why my abs and calves are best feature :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yep thats normal.... 2 people each have 3 days per week, and the horse has one day off per week
> 
> Trick is though finding the right person, locally, who has a horse that she gets on with as they wont always be suitable.
> 
> Good luck with it :thumbup1:
> 
> You do realise though that once the kids born and old enough to ask.... its gonna be "daddy..... can I get a pony.....?" :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dont fight it though.... when I have kids, I want them riding soon as they can walk lol especially girls...... far rather they grow up and fleece me so they can have ponies, join the pony club, spend all day at the stables and go to pony club camp, than grow up and hang around park benches with boys and drink cider pmsl....


Too true my little lass is gonna be starting riding soon. She had a horse riding party for her 5th birthday £40 a kid lol, and tbh it wernt that good they tried to call it all of due to weather, but i wernt to happy with that and they ended up only doin so much of what they were supposed to do.

Had a horse do a few tricks and let them ride them about a bit gave them all a cheap medal at end and bobs ur uncle a expensive party :lol: Just as well i only let her hav 5 of her freinds go along with her couldnt afford much more at that time.

She is due a boy now and ill not be havin him riding horses :whistling: he can fight in ufc or sommat but please no more talk of horses and ponies :lol:

Chees zar


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Too true my little lass is gonna be starting riding soon. She had a horse riding party for her 5th birthday £40 a kid lol, and tbh it wernt that good they tried to call it all of due to weather, but i wernt to happy with that and they ended up only doin so much of what they were supposed to do.
> 
> Had a horse do a few tricks and let them ride them about a bit gave them all a cheap medal at end and bobs ur uncle a expensive party :lol: Just as well i only let her hav 5 of her freinds go along with her couldnt afford much more at that time.
> 
> She is due a boy now and ill not be havin him riding horses :whistling: he can fight in ufc or sommat but please no more talk of horses and ponies :lol:
> 
> Chees zar


Dnt sound great value for money.... but then it costs a fortune for the ppl running it to keep the horses so that have to charge as much... they could have made a bit more effort though lol!

Anyway... I appear to have a feeling as if I have been punched in the side of the face.

Teeth on left hand side feel..... weird :confused1:

Its not toothache, and painkillers earlier made it go away.... horrid feeling might be wisdom teeth making a break for freedom and pushing other teeth? Great timing....  Whatever it is, is dammed uncomfortable:crying:

Off home now then to gym. Got zero strength so dont know what I'll manage.... prob not much.

Need to practice routine (its lively so counts as cardio lol...) but need gym to be empty.... so fingers crossed with it being friday night they'll all bugger off early :thumbup1:


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE

Zara-Leoni said:


> Years and years and years of it is why my abs and calves are best feature :thumbup1:


More likely to just be genetics.


----------



## leafman

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> More likely to just be genetics.


Dont know mate my missus is a right troll but she got good strong fit legs :lol:

Zar when is your first show and how many u planning on doin ?

and were aswell? dont worry ill not come and embaress u :tongue: scotland is too cold for me morpeth felt like the artic :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Dont know mate my missus is a right troll but she got good strong fit legs :lol:
> 
> Zar when is your first show and how many u planning on doin ?
> 
> and were aswell? dont worry ill not come and embaress u :tongue: scotland is too cold for me morpeth felt like the artic :laugh:


First one is a week today.... NABBA Scotland..... then one a week later, UKBFF Scottish


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ok... little bit of a progress pic....


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> ok... little bit of a progress pic....


Wow Zar, you are looking great imo. The first thing that jumped out to me is those delts. Huge improvement in overall muscle like everyone has mentioned. Still have a week and with the water drop you should look fantastic on stage:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> Wow Zar, you are looking great imo. The first thing that jumped out to me is those delts. Huge improvement in overall muscle like everyone has mentioned. Still have a week and with the water drop you should look fantastic on stage:thumbup1:


Thanks 

I know the photo is rubbish quality, I jst took it tonight when I got home from the show weeman was competing in to get a look. However, despite my panicking, although I wont have the condition I wanted....I may just be able to pull this off without completely humiliating myself pmsl.... :lol:

I'd like to drop 7lbs (well actually if I had more time, 10lbs, but I dont so lets compromise lol). There's gotta be 4lbs of water there surely..... So, maybe not impossible


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Thanks
> 
> I know the photo is rubbish quality, I jst took it tonight when I got home from the show weeman was competing in to get a look. However, despite my panicking, although I wont have the condition I wanted....I may just be able to pull this off without completely humiliating myself pmsl.... :lol:
> 
> I'd like to drop 7lbs (well actually if I had more time, 10lbs, but I dont so lets compromise lol). There's gotta be 4lbs of water there surely..... So, maybe not impossible


Definately attainable and I agree, there is probably 3-5 lbs of water to drop. Another couple from cardio and you're there:thumbup1: Are you going to be taking anything the night before to drop the water??


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> Definately attainable and I agree, there is probably 3-5 lbs of water to drop. Another couple from cardio and you're there:thumbup1: Are you going to be taking anything the night before to drop the water??


No diuretics, no.

I will use vit C, aqua ban, HRI Water tablets (for the dandelion root mainly but contains other stuff too), and glycerin. Plus increase my water through the week. That should be enough... Am not keen on the idea of diuretics tbh so I'd rather steer clear


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> No diuretics, no.
> 
> I will use vit C, aqua ban, HRI Water tablets (for the dandelion root mainly but contains other stuff too), and glycerin. Plus increase my water through the week. That should be enough... Am not keen on the idea of diuretics tbh so I'd rather steer clear


Understandable, I was just curious


----------



## dmcc

Lady, you look good. Quite the change from last Sunday.


----------



## shakey

As you said the photo is not great,but you can see you have really come in Zara :thumb: think you have proved the doubters wrong :wink:


----------



## Ak_88

dmcc said:


> Lady, you look good. Quite the change from last Sunday.


What this man said.

Good luck for the shows Zara :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Lady, you look good. Quite the change from last Sunday.


Ta 

One week makes a big difference at this stage :thumbup1:



shakey said:


> As you said the photo is not great,but you can see you have really come in Zara :thumb: think you have proved the doubters wrong :wink:


Ta shakes.... 



Ak_88 said:


> What this man said.
> 
> Good luck for the shows Zara :thumb:


Cheers...

Is now the horrible "drop carbs and up water" stage :crying:

This week will be rough lol....


----------



## bigacb

Zara-Leoni said:


> ok... little bit of a progress pic....


You look amazing zar :blush: .


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ta
> 
> Is now the horrible "drop carbs and up water" stage :crying:
> 
> This week will be rough lol....


Oh dear does that involves hourly toilet trips? :tongue:


----------



## winger

Looking good Zara. I thought the shoulders really have come out too, but the legs look leaner finally.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

bigacb said:


> You look amazing zar :blush: .


lol cheers buddy



Beklet said:


> Oh dear does that involves hourly toilet trips? :tongue:


Aye.... pretty much..... :crying:

For the first time too am quite glad that work is quiet this week.... as already I feel utterly knackered and its only going to get progressively worse as the week goes on.

Currently lying on the sofa doing nothing. Feels odd. I never normally sit still.... always on the go doing something, but common sense has taken over and I am going to try chill out as much as possible this week.


----------



## MissBC

Hun photo is heaps different!! your def changing.... well done babes!! Cant wait to see the finished product! xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Looking good Zara. I thought the shoulders really have come out too, but the legs look leaner finally.


Finally being the operative word..... though they are still nowhere near where I want yet, and I doubt that they will be by saturday either.

Still not sure which class I will be doing with NABBA on Saturday. I am somewhere halfway between the two classes- toned figure and trained figure - so I will just ask the judges on the day which class they want me in. TBH I wasn't sure whether or not to do the NABBA show for this reason but to hell with it, might as well eh? Hopefully at the UKBFF show the next weekend I will fit better into my class there.

So... regardless of which class the judges tell me to do on Saturday, I won't be quite right for it, so for that reason I'll say now that I don't expect to do well at all. Least I am prepared for that though... suppose it would be a lot worse if you were not


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> Hun photo is heaps different!! your def changing.... well done babes!! Cant wait to see the finished product! xx


Cheers.... though as I say.... think will be better at UKBFF than NABBA 

Lets just say NABBA is a warm-up.....


----------



## scottishgaz

zara i think you will be better than you are giving yourself credit for , if you get your water right this week it will make all the difference .you are defo not carrying very much b/f.

sorry never got chance to say goodbye last night .

xx


----------



## 2fat2old

Would not think it was the same person, great job Zara:thumb:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> ok... little bit of a progress pic....


looking awesome wow :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

scottishgaz said:


> zara i think you will be better than you are giving yourself credit for , if you get your water right this week it will make all the difference .you are defo not carrying very much b/f.
> 
> sorry never got chance to say goodbye last night .
> 
> xx


Cheers Gary... tbh as is normal with us lot, most of it is in @rse and legs lol.

Well the plan is this:

Water upped over the week from 4l to 10l by friday

Last water 7pm fri night (ish)

3gms vit C daily will be up to 10 by friday

Aqua Ban

HRI Water Balance

Glycerin

Sat will take 3gms vit c, HRI water balance and Aqua Ban.... and sip water.

Can only wait and see hey?

Dnt worry about saying bye ya daft thing.... was a bit hectic, will see you all on saturday :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

2fat2old said:


> Would not think it was the same person, great job Zara:thumb:


Cheers mate.... I dont feel like the same person either... and not in a great way either :lol:


----------



## evad

Was impressed with the pics I clocked on facebook chuck

I don't really have much else to add due to lack of knowledge on the wonders of competing

keep it up


----------



## scottishgaz

Zar , plz plz plz stop stressing about how you look , you have got youre plan all laid out for the wk so what will be will be , youve worked bloody hard and learned alot on youre journey , you need to hve more confidence inyourself and your decissions you are a very knowledgable lass and dont need to listen to too many others , any way i think by what i saw on sat you will be fine this week . i know youve had plenty advice from others but if you need to talk anything through this week you have my number give me a call .

x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

scottishgaz said:


> Zar , plz plz plz stop stressing about how you look , you have got youre plan all laid out for the wk so what will be will be , youve worked bloody hard and learned alot on youre journey , you need to hve more confidence inyourself and your decissions you are a very knowledgable lass and dont need to listen to too many others , any way i think by what i saw on sat you will be fine this week . i know youve had plenty advice from others but if you need to talk anything through this week you have my number give me a call .
> 
> x


Cheers G 

I know you're right but hey - you know what our brains are like at this stage pmsl.

On another note...

Yesterday and today I've woken up just after 5am..... last night I took nytol to try stop it happening (and I have melatonin too) but was still up at 0520.... I think its hunger and needing the toilet from all the water.... thing is, I wake up and am utterly shattered but cant get back to sleep :cursing:

Not much I can do I guess but its bloody annoying lol.

Ach well. Getting more confident with my routine, managed to get to practice it more yesterday, and am off to gym shortly to do same again and will also practice it tonight.


----------



## dmcc

I have nothing to contribute, so...

Phwoar!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> I have nothing to contribute, so...
> 
> Phwoar!


Coming from a gay man, that HAS to be flattering.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick

All the best with the comp Z..

Stick at it.. not long to go now


----------



## Guest

CRUNCH TIME!!!!

SUCK IT UP !!!!!!!


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers G
> 
> I know you're right but hey - you know what our brains are like at this stage pmsl.
> 
> On another note...
> 
> Yesterday and today I've woken up just after 5am..... last night I took nytol to try stop it happening (and I have melatonin too) but was still up at 0520.... I think its hunger and needing the toilet from all the water.... thing is, I wake up and am utterly shattered but cant get back to sleep :cursing:
> 
> Not much I can do I guess but its bloody annoying lol.
> 
> Ach well. Getting more confident with my routine, managed to get to practice it more yesterday, and am off to gym shortly to do same again and will also practice it tonight.


Zopiclone :whistling: or few diazies :thumb: saying that may feel like sh1te next day :lol:

Hope it all goes well you look lot bigger, meaning muscle wise from pics iv seen from u last time. :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Zopiclone :whistling: or few diazies :thumb: saying that may feel like sh1te next day :lol:
> 
> Hope it all goes well you look lot bigger, meaning muscle wise from pics iv seen from u last time. :thumbup1:


Yeah......... every chance though in my current state that if I did that, I'd not wake up again til after the shows were over :lol:


----------



## kawikid

Is it the NABBA show in Glenrothes on the 9th your doing?? There's flyers all over my gym for this.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

kawikid said:


> Is it the NABBA show in Glenrothes on the 9th your doing?? There's flyers all over my gym for this.


Yep thats the one.... The one that the moved to a venue half the size, which sold out weeks ago, and which now NOBODY from my gym can go to, nor can any mates etc..... :cursing:

However.....

I have been throwing up all day :crying:

Only just managing to keep some food down now, got shakes and sweats etc and generally feel rough as hell.

Fcuking spectacular timing :cursing:

Haven't had my water today, had to have sugary juice to try stop the shakes etc (shakes and sweats are likely hypo due to fcuk all food since yesterday, rather than being ill....), so far have managed to keep down 2 dry rice cakes, a few dextrose tablets, and a very small amount of chicken (like 3 tiny strips done on george foreman) which I dipped in BBQ sauce as they were dry and making me gag.

TBH right now I feel like saying to hell with it and throwing the towel in, but I'm not gonna. Just really doesn't feel worth it right now though.


----------



## hackskii

I dont know why many use rice cakes when dieting, they have almost the same glycemic index of sugar.


----------



## W33BAM

scottishgaz said:


> Zar , plz plz plz stop stressing about how you look , you have got youre plan all laid out for the wk so what will be will be , youve worked bloody hard and learned alot on youre journey , you need to hve more confidence inyourself and your decissions you are a very knowledgable lass and dont need to listen to too many others , any way i think by what i saw on sat you will be fine this week . i know youve had plenty advice from others but if you need to talk anything through this week you have my number give me a call .
> 
> x


There he is, the big man himself!!! Only every dropping by to say a few inspiration and kind words! Awe snugglebug, you're such a gent! 



Zara-Leoni said:


> Yep thats the one.... The one that the moved to a venue half the size, which sold out weeks ago, and which now NOBODY from my gym can go to, *nor can any mates etc.....* :cursing:
> 
> *And what the hell am I then missy???* :confused1: :lol: :lol:
> 
> However.....
> 
> I have been throwing up all day :crying:
> 
> Only just managing to keep some food down now, got shakes and sweats etc and generally feel rough as hell.
> 
> Fcuking spectacular timing :cursing:
> 
> Haven't had my water today, had to have sugary juice to try stop the shakes etc (shakes and sweats are likely hypo due to fcuk all food since yesterday, rather than being ill....), so far have managed to keep down 2 dry rice cakes, a few dextrose tablets, and a very small amount of chicken (like 3 tiny strips done on george foreman) which I dipped in BBQ sauce as they were dry and making me gag.
> 
> TBH right now I feel like saying to hell with it and throwing the towel in, but I'm not gonna. Just really doesn't feel worth it right now though.


DON'T YOU DARE!!! You have come so far and imho you are worrying over nothing. It is all a learning curve, an experience, a trial for what you are gonna do next time. Stop stressing, that will NOT be helping.

I am gonna be at venue nice and early (sitting 2mph UNDER the speed limit all the way!) so I can come be with you.

As G-STAR says, you are clever, you know what you're doing. You have loads of help on hand if need be. And I am here for a windge! Hell I'll even send you my bestest pics of my progress which will make you feel (and look) puredeadfanfcukingtastic!!!!! :lol: :lol:

Good luck babe, see you on sat. xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

haha.... I should have written that mates from Edinburgh/work etc cant come.... you gotta forgive me.... am sick lol!

Did you see my post in PR about it? Might have to grab you or Ser for tan touch ups or putting on finish glazeif thats ok, since no-one here can flipping go 

Dont worry am not chucking it... jst feel like it.

Actually feel a bit better now.... raided stuff leanne had left in freezer. had one of those tiny kids pizza things and a few spoonfuls of ben and jerrys phish food.... shakes and sweats have now cleared up :thumbup1:

Very bad to eat this stage of diet I know, but nothing else I tried worked and that did.... now I actually feel like I could stomach some protein shakes and start drinking the water again.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> I dont know why many use rice cakes when dieting, they have almost the same glycemic index of sugar.


I dont.

I was trying to stop myself throwing my guts up and going hypo and I thought they would be easy to keep down.


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha.... I should have written that mates from Edinburgh/work etc cant come.... you gotta forgive me.... am sick lol!
> 
> *haha!! I know, You may be forgiven on this occasion!!!*
> 
> Did you see my post in PR about it?
> 
> *No, not been in there yet today..... Off to check now...*
> 
> Might have to grab you or Ser for tan touch ups or putting on finish glazeif thats ok, since no-one here can flipping go
> 
> *No probs chicka, I'll be there anyway. Just away to start J's tan in a bit actually. Hair and make up sorted??*
> 
> Actually feel a bit better now.... raided stuff leanne had left in freezer. had one of those tiny kids pizza things and a few spoonfuls of ben and jerrys phish food.... shakes and sweats have now cleared up :thumbup1:
> 
> Very bad to eat this stage of diet I know, but nothing else I tried worked and that did.... now I actually feel like I could stomach some protein shakes and start drinking the water again.... :thumbup1:


Well you're not daft, you know what you're doing missy. Hope you're feeling better later. J has been the same but thankfully is still able to eat and hasn't been sick... yet... (dare I curse it)

L xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

starting tan already? I do mine night before lol.... using jan tana though.

dunno if you remember me whinging on saturday that I felt kinda nauseous and had for few days? well kinda felt that way since then but today was worst. tbh lack of carbs and delayed meals seem to make it much worse... exercise this morning triggered it... did cardio, started going hypo, next thing was sick.... very odd.

anyhoo.... bit of carbs and sugar seems to have knocked problem on the head for now


----------



## hackskii

Zar, I use peperment when I want to calm my stomach down, it helps with nasea as well, also ginger is supposed to help. Women with morning sickness use ginger for years.


----------



## hilly

good luck for the show, fingers cross and im sure you will do very well


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> starting tan already? I do mine night before lol.... using jan tana though.
> 
> Yeah I know, should be tomorrow night after the whole body shave (oooh I can't wait!) but he's working tomorrow, then at the gym then on the door, so I was gonna start it tonight but I've just been informed it'll be thursday night and then a good few coats on friday. I use Protan then I coat of dream tan on friday night then another backstage. (said subject is sitting shouting obscenities at some programme about fatties - fix my fat face - hilarious! You should hear him!! 'Fcukin fat lazy greedy [email protected], get tae the fcukin gym and get a fcukin padlock on yer fridge. Well done you're the fattest fcuker in the group, ya fcukin groteque lazy b1tch, stuffin yer puss wi doritos and windging yer fat, ffs....!'
> 
> dunno if you remember me whinging on saturday that I felt kinda nauseous and had for few days? well kinda felt that way since then but today was worst. tbh lack of carbs and delayed meals seem to make it much worse... exercise this morning triggered it... did cardio, started going hypo, next thing was sick.... very odd.
> 
> Yeah I briefly remember! I had a burstin sare heed tae (which I'm sure I managed a wee moan about!) and by the time I got up on sunday morning I felt dreadful. Johnny is the same, all blocked up and congested and feeling poorly. Luckily he's getting better now (just man flu I think)
> 
> anyhoo.... bit of carbs and sugar seems to have knocked problem on the head for now


----------



## ElfinTan

Hiya Z - sorry have been a tad remiss on journals the past few weeks...it was a bit hectic. Hope your feeling better and hanging in there! I'm sure it will all be tickertyboo once you stop feeling a sick as a dog lol. It will be interesting to see which class you get put in as like you said, from the last photos yu do look inbetweeny....but then again with tan on and the changes that come with the last days of prep that can all change quite dramatically!!! hang on in there Chick x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Hiya Z - sorry have been a tad remiss on journals the past few weeks...it was a bit hectic. Hope your feeling better and hanging in there! I'm sure it will all be tickertyboo once you stop feeling a sick as a dog lol. It will be interesting to see which class you get put in as like you said, from the last photos yu do look inbetweeny....but then again with tan on and the changes that come with the last days of prep that can all change quite dramatically!!! hang on in there Chick x


No worries chick and hope everything went well for you 

I've just woke up and am lying on sofa wanting to sleep again... never felt so tired in my life and i have to work tomorrow.... moved clients from yesterday and today to thursday. am taking friday off for obvious reasons lol. so... need to be fit to work tomorrow.

I have anti-sickness tablets (buccestem) which have stopped me throwing up.... still feel rough, tired and bit squeamish though.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Yeah I know, should be tomorrow night after the whole body shave (oooh I can't wait!) but he's working tomorrow, then at the gym then on the door, so I was gonna start it tonight but I've just been informed it'll be thursday night and then a good few coats on friday. I use Protan then I coat of dream tan on friday night then another backstage. (said subject is sitting shouting obscenities at some programme about fatties - fix my fat face - hilarious! You should hear him!!* 'Fcukin fat lazy greedy [email protected], get tae the fcukin gym and get a fcukin padlock on yer fridge. Well done you're the fattest fcuker in the group, ya fcukin groteque lazy b1tch, stuffin yer puss wi doritos and windging yer fat, ffs....!'*


haha class love it!

He is 100% correct 



W33BAM said:


> Yeah I briefly remember! I had a burstin sare heed tae (which I'm sure I managed a wee moan about!) and by the time I got up on sunday morning I felt dreadful. Johnny is the same, all blocked up and congested and feeling poorly. Luckily he's getting better now (just man flu I think)


Dunno why everyone is getting sick before their comps this year? :crying:

Dannie has posted my bikinis today so I shall have tomorrow.... I hate to leave things to last minute hey :whistling:

I'll put jan tana on fri night then sat morning..... that'll do me.

Fck think am dying.... am wondering how much is jst lack of food weakness due to feeling squeamish and not eating meals properly (or throwing them up).

Regardless, I get to start carb-up tomorrow night :thumbup1: Life will be better again then


----------



## Geo

Zara there has been alot of sickness and throwing up at the moment, think its doing the rounds. Plus the fact that your immune system will be low due to dieting your probably more prone to get it.

I know a couple of my mates who have been off work due to it. Any excuse us guys eh, lol.

Anyway glad your feeling better, once you get carbs in you it makes a huge difference.  Feel Human again.

Anyway goodluck for Sat, i'll be there shouting for ya, with me Pringles, haha.

Hugs.

x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Zar, I use peperment when I want to calm my stomach down, it helps with nasea as well, also ginger is supposed to help. Women with morning sickness use ginger for years.


Buccastem did the job :thumbup1: I still feel like am dying though....



bulkaholic said:


> Zara, all the best for the show I hope you get all you want from it:thumbup1: You have a great attitude to the sport and seem to really dig deep so keep pushing as you will be eating again in no time
> 
> As hacks says ginger is brilliant for sickness although no ginger nut biscuits yet:lol:


Cheers Colin.... Carb up in 30 hrs :thumbup1:

Its not ginger nuts I want, is jaffa cakes :lol:

(who's fault is that I wonder?  )



hilly2008 said:


> good luck for the show, fingers cross and im sure you will do very well


Ta mate


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Geo said:


> Zara there has been alot of sickness and throwing up at the moment, think its doing the rounds. Plus the fact that your immune system will be low due to dieting your probably more prone to get it.
> 
> I know a couple of my mates who have been off work due to it. Any excuse us guys eh, lol.
> 
> Anyway glad your feeling better, once you get carbs in you it makes a huge difference.  Feel Human again.
> 
> Anyway goodluck for Sat, i'll be there shouting for ya, *with me Pringles, *haha.
> 
> Hugs.
> 
> x


[email protected]  :lol:

I was gner blame weeman for it since I saw him on sat, and like you say, immune system shot to hell right now.... however I felt sicky before I even went so cant blame him :lol:

29 hrs and 33 mins til carb up............ :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Good luck with the shows and all that stuff zar :thumbup1: And hope you enjoy it, you have put a load of effort into it and i hope you reap your rerwards 

I have a question and may seem stupid but ill ask anyway :lol: When your feeling sick and you throw up a meal more or less straight away, dont you make sommat else to eat? You hav a set amount to eat and your starving then you throw up what u have eaten :confused1: Id demand another meal :lol: Well told you it was stupid question but was just wondering as you wouldnt have had what goodness your meant to have for that meal. Hope you feel better soon aswell


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Good luck with the shows and all that stuff zar :thumbup1: And hope you enjoy it, you have put a load of effort into it and i hope you reap your rerwards
> 
> I have a question and may seem stupid but ill ask anyway :lol: When your feeling sick and you throw up a meal more or less straight away, dont you make sommat else to eat? You hav a set amount to eat and your starving then you throw up what u have eaten :confused1: Id demand another meal :lol: Well told you it was stupid question but was just wondering as you wouldnt have had what goodness your meant to have for that meal. Hope you feel better soon aswell


Cheers mate....

Its not a silly question.... ideally yes, eat it again.... cant if cant keep it down though :thumbdown:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers mate....
> 
> Its not a silly question.... ideally yes, eat it again.... cant if cant keep it down though :thumbdown:


True, i see ur point lol. Well hope u feeling hundred percent soon  and also gotta to say u look like u have a good bit more size on ur compared to the pics i hav seen of u in last years comp (i presume). And i dont mean fat :lol:

Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> True, i see ur point lol. Well hope u feeling hundred percent soon  and also gotta to say u look like u have a good bit more size on ur compared to the pics i hav seen of u in last years comp (i presume). And i dont mean fat :lol:
> 
> Good luck :thumbup1:


lol cheers mate.... I do feel fat though pmsl


----------



## dmcc

Wanna feel fat? C'mere bay-bee!  :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Wanna feel fat? C'mere bay-bee!  :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## winger

Keep it tight Zara!


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> Keep it tight Zara!


Don't forget your legs!!! :thumb:

Lol soon be on the carbs - yay!!!


----------



## W33BAM

CAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRBBBBZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!! WOOOOOHOOOOO!!!!


----------



## miles2345

Zara-Leoni said:


> ok... little bit of a progress pic....


bit hard to tell properly with the light/lack of it, but looks like got separation coming in round you adductors, and your delts look awesome also looks like abs are coming through and you can see the line of your obliques to. Being sick for a day will **** some of that water too but 1 day wont mess anything else up to much, wont lose muscle in a day! Anyways good luck with your show look awesommme:thumb:


----------



## Guest

GOOD LUCK THIS WEEKEND ZAR!!!!


----------



## shakey

:stupid: Hope your feeling better Hun & good luck for the weekend..kick ass:tongue: :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Cheers for the nice posts ppl 

I have started eating carbs now.... Prob had a little bit more than I intended :whistling: so thats me for the night.

Was in gym earlier and just doing a light all over workout - one exercise per bodypart, just to keep blood going into muscles really.... had had about 30-40gms carbs by then and even after carbs/training looked flat and minging :ban:

Have had some more now though, and have all tomorrow still to go...

All the water am drinking is making my stomach swell (and it hurts) so I feel fat and have a sticky-out tummy full of water, which isn't good for the mental state...

TBH I don't have big hopes for Saturday.... I don't think I've got this right this time.... won't disgrace myself or look out of place, but I know I could have done better. If I'm really honest, I doubt I'll even place... And I've still got to wait until I get there and the judges see me, to find out which class I'll even be doing.

UKBFF is the week after and I think I'll do better then. Well I hope lol.

t'is all a learning curve hey.....


----------



## jw007

Dig in..

Get the tuppaware out and

KEEP IT TIGHT


----------



## hilly

dont be hard on yourself im sure you will do well. you have put the hard work in and how you look now isnt important its all part of the progress of turning up in shape on the day.

keep it tight lol


----------



## dmcc

Don't forget your legs *AIRHORN*


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ah! Now... the good stuff...

Did my nails today for the show..... VERY sparkly and pretty... little shimmery glitter through the acrylic, and lots of diamantés 

Suits arrived too... Had my black bikini already.... today my pink bikini arrived too (yes.... pink... obviously since its me  Complete with diamantés etc too :thumbup1: ) as well as the one-piece suit that I need for the bodyfitness class next week.... (also pink - even more sparkly  ).

If it turns out that I end up doing this toned figure class after all.... the feckers aint gonna be able to say I need to bling it up more this time! :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

bulkaholic said:


> Zara, don't give in to those feelings and let the judges decide:thumbup1: You heard it from the worst culprit there:lol:
> 
> You have very good proportion and excellent lines! Keep pushing almost there.


Thats the annoying part.... I get told that all the time.... just didnt quite remove enough fat :whistling:


----------



## dmcc




----------



## Zara-Leoni

lol Darren.... :lol:

Ok.... little sneak preview with not much carbs and no tan....

The suits are from Dannie Findlay :thumbup1:

One piece suit is for the UKBFF Bodyfitness next week, the pink bikini is for NABBA.... however am thinking that if they tell me to do toned and not trained figure, I may wear the one-piece at night for that show too...


----------



## winger

That is hot as hell Zara. Nice traps and shoulders, so lean the muscle just says HI! :thumbup1:


----------



## KINGKONG24

Hope you win.

Looks like you have put the work in.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> That is hot as hell Zara. Nice traps and shoulders, so lean the muscle just says HI! :thumbup1:





KINGKONG24 said:


> Hope you win.
> 
> Looks like you have put the work in.


Thanks guys....

if the number of people who've wished me well so far counted, I'd have an easy win


----------



## KINGKONG24

Havent really paid much attention to this thread, but flicking through it i have missed alot.

You do look really good....what class do you compete in?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

KINGKONG24 said:


> Havent really paid much attention to this thread, but flicking through it i have missed alot.
> 
> You do look really good....what class do you compete in?


NABBA toned or trained figure (toned last time... though was suggested should be trained but not sure now so will ask judges on saturday which class they want me in.... I think they'll say toned though) and UKBFF Bodyfitness


----------



## PRL

Looking like toned to me babe.

Looks good though. Them delts and sweet cheeks.... erm I mean glutes are jaw dropping


----------



## Uriel

sizzling, rock hard and femanine.........what class is that?

Perfect without that "clingfilm stretched over a corpse" look


----------



## KINGKONG24

How well do you think you have prepped?

Im kinda new to the competition side of bbuilding...but if i was gessing you seem a bit in the middle of toned and trained... a good look!

im adding you as a friend if thats cool as i have only got guy friends so far n that seems a bit wierd.

Only if thats cool though... look like you train real hard...dont want to be put in a headlock or nuthin


----------



## ah24

KINGKONG24 said:


> Only if thats cool though... look like you train real hard...*dont want to be put in a headlock or nuthin*


lmao funniest compliment I've seen in a while!

Zara, you look awesome :thumbup1: Good luck hun!


----------



## CharlieC25

Looking awesome Zar! Good luck for the comp!


----------



## Tiger81

Hot stuff!

Quad sweep, abs and delts are all great and much improved from before.

x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PRL said:


> Looking like toned to me babe.
> 
> Looks good though. Them delts and sweet cheeks.... erm I mean glutes are jaw dropping


Think ur right..... prob gonna be toned hey? Ach well....



Uriel said:


> sizzling, rock hard and femanine.........what class is that?
> 
> Perfect without that "clingfilm stretched over a corpse" look


Ta uriel.... NABBA Toned figure, UKBFF Bodyfitness..... Or as JW says.... the female version of "Classics" :cursing:

:lol:



KINGKONG24 said:


> *How well do you think you have prepped?*
> 
> Im kinda new to the competition side of bbuilding...but if i was gessing you seem a bit in the middle of toned and trained... a good look!
> 
> im adding you as a friend if thats cool as i have only got guy friends so far n that seems a bit wierd.
> 
> Only if thats cool though... look like you train real hard...dont want to be put in a headlock or nuthin


[email protected] pmsl



ah24 said:


> lmao funniest compliment I've seen in a while!
> 
> Zara, you look awesome :thumbup1: Good luck hun!


Cheers kiddo


----------



## Zara-Leoni

CharlieC25 said:


> Looking awesome Zar! Good luck for the comp!


Cheers hun 



Tiger81 said:


> Hot stuff!
> 
> Quad sweep, abs and delts are all great and much improved from before.
> 
> x


Thank you padderz.... your turn next year :thumbup1:


----------



## PRL

Your prep hasn't gone crap. lol

Just think with adding more size, it took longer to get down where you needed to be. I did the same last year. Then you start to panic, schedules get altered and you deviate away from your original plan.

No biggie. You'll do great in Toned and Body Fitness.

Is it carb up time?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PRL said:


> Your prep hasn't gone crap. lol
> 
> Just think with adding more size, it took longer to get down where you needed to be. I did the same last year. Then you start to panic, schedules get altered and you deviate away from your original plan.
> 
> No biggie. You'll do great in Toned and Body Fitness.
> 
> Is it carb up time?


.....the "female classics" apparently.... marvellous.... :lol:

Yes t'is indeed.... though trying not to go OTT as am not lean enough for it to have a great effect lol :whistling:


----------



## pastanchicken

How's the illness? You shifted it yet?


----------



## pastanchicken

Just seen latest pics, looking awesome :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

pastanchicken said:


> How's the illness? You shifted it yet?


pretty much though still feel a wee bit dodgy....


----------



## pastanchicken

Glad you're feeling a bit better


----------



## Kate1976

Hi Zara,

Just thought I'd slip out of lurkersville to wish you good luck for your comps!

You look awesome - i wish I had your dedication!

Kate

x


----------



## jw007

If I dont make it back online tonight as im shattered

Good luck with your "classic" bodybuilding tom

Im sure you will blow them away..

Ive done your check lists

Tuppaware........................check

stella...............................check

Jaffa cakes.......................check

Skimpy stage suit...............check

Unfeasably high slut heels.....check

posing music......................check

air horn.............................check

KEEP IT TIGHT...............double check:beer: :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

See you in the morn Zar.... WOOHOO!!!

No I will NOT sleep tonight!! I am thinking for 2 here! This muppet has his heed up his erse!! He's parading aboot like a fart in a trance, not got a clue what he's doing from 1 min from the next!!! Bl00dy nightmare! He nearly wiped us oot into an island overtaking a bus!!! :lol:


----------



## Chris1

Best of luck Zar, I'm sure you'll do great hun.

Looking forward to the results, hope we'll get the ASAP.


----------



## BabyYoYo

Hey Zara

Just popping in to wish you the very best of luck! Have followed this all the way through and I really hope you do well!!!

Your latest pics look great, go get 'em!

xxx


----------



## ElfinTan

Make sure you enjoy tomorrow!!! I'm not going to wish you luck but I do wish you the result that you deserve on the day (And I think you know I mean that in a positive way Chick x)


----------



## XJPX

gd luck, u look amazing hun xx


----------



## evad

good luck chuckey creme egg

i like to think that my occasional popping in to talk gibberish and offer no advice at all has helped immensely 

all the best :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Kate1976 said:


> Hi Zara,
> 
> Just thought I'd slip out of lurkersville to wish you good luck for your comps!
> 
> You look awesome - i wish I had your dedication!
> 
> Kate
> 
> x





BabyYoYo said:


> Hey Zara
> 
> Just popping in to wish you the very best of luck! Have followed this all the way through and I really hope you do well!!!
> 
> Your latest pics look great, go get 'em!
> 
> xxx


Thanks girlys 



windsor81 said:


> Best of luck Zar, I'm sure you'll do great hun.
> 
> Looking forward to the results, hope we'll get the ASAP.


Sure someone will post up or Bek or Darren or someone text u 



ElfinTan said:


> Make sure you enjoy tomorrow!!! I'm not going to wish you luck but I do wish you the result that you deserve on the day (And I think you know I mean that in a positive way Chick x)


Cheers chick :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> If I dont make it back online tonight as im shattered
> 
> Good luck with your "classic" bodybuilding tom
> 
> Im sure you will blow them away..
> 
> Ive done your check lists
> 
> Tuppaware........................check
> 
> stella...............................check
> 
> Jaffa cakes.......................check
> 
> Skimpy stage suit...............check
> 
> Unfeasably high slut heels.....check
> 
> posing music......................check
> 
> air horn.............................check
> 
> KEEP IT TIGHT...............double check:beer: :lol: :lol:


I got all but Ser has the airhorn 



W33BAM said:


> See you in the morn Zar.... WOOHOO!!!
> 
> No I will NOT sleep tonight!! I am thinking for 2 here! This muppet has his heed up his erse!! He's parading aboot like a fart in a trance, not got a clue what he's doing from 1 min from the next!!! Bl00dy nightmare! He nearly wiped us oot into an island overtaking a bus!!! :lol:


Is he? hahaha! Cant believe you let him drive.... :whistling: That said... I am driving myself to the show in the morning pmsl.

I'm worried... am too organised. Had tan on for ages... bag packed (ish), know my routine (well enough anyway pmsl). Its not like me to be organised.... I must have forgotten something major....


----------



## KINGKONG24

Crap prep?

Well im sure you are just putting yourself down, bbuilders tend to do that.

Im sure all the people that have said how good you look wernt fibbin!!

They have no reason too, in fact i wish i had a body like yours....just with my dangly bits on.

and maybe shorter hair...dunno never had long hair....might like it.

Good luck in your comp tomorrow.... think you have alot of peps from here rooting for you!

Think positive n blow em away. :thumbup1:


----------



## KINGKONG24

Go Zara,

Go Zara,

Go!!!!

lol


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Good luck Chick, have been keeping a sneaky eye on your journal, not enough hours in the day to keep posting though!

Sorry to see you've not had the best of weeks and are not perhaps where you think you should be but I reckon you'll do great. I was looking at routines on Youtube and stumbled across yours, you had a great stage presence back then and you're going to be even better now! Can't wait to see how you get on! :thumb:

Oh and a quick question - do you have a link for the people you got your suits from?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

haha cheers mate lol....

Right.... thats 8 litres of water done..... time to get some kip :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Good luck Chick, have been keeping a sneaky eye on your journal, not enough hours in the day to keep posting though!
> 
> Sorry to see you've not had the best of weeks and are not perhaps where you think you should be but I reckon you'll do great. I was looking at routines on Youtube and stumbled across yours, you had a great stage presence back then and you're going to be even better now! Can't wait to see how you get on! :thumb:
> 
> Oh and a quick question - do you have a link for the people you got your suits from?


Cheers hun..... Dannielle Findlay.... she not got a website yet but her bikinis are great :thumbup1:

Shes on FB.... http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=853410544&ref=profile#/profile.php?id=779284773&ref=ts

Add her there with a message saying I sent you.... she has pictures of bikinis and suits on her profile :thumbup1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Ta muchly - now go to sleep! :thumbup1:


----------



## miles2345

good luck for tomo


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh yeah.......don't forget to SMILE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Even if you feel well cheesy....just do it!


----------



## leafman

Hope it goes well zar and u enjoy the day :thumbup1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Good luck Zara! :thumb:


----------



## Uriel

Go an' kick Hole Zara


----------



## winger

Uriel said:


> Go an' kick Hole Zara


What he said, kick some hole....lol


----------



## Beklet

Good Luck!!!! :wub: :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Good Luck Hun!!!! Keep it tight!!!!!!


----------



## shakey

Dont Forget *LEGS* :thumb :BOOOM:tongue:


----------



## hackskii

Good luck.

Probably should be hearing something within the next couple of hours.


----------



## Beklet

hackskii said:


> Good luck.
> 
> Probably should be hearing something within the next couple of hours.


Aye...she's done Toned Figure but won't get results till the evening show.....


----------



## dmcc

Have had textual updates; in the women's classes they only placed the top 3, and Zara didn't place. Onward and upward to next week.


----------



## shakey

Never mind hun,you didnt expect much from this Nabba comp...plus a pants week being ill etc!

Next show will be a different story:wink::thumbup1:xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Thanks for nice messages peeps 

As Darren says.... placed the first three but dont know yet where the rest of us placed.... there were 7 in the class.

I fcked up for the judging... severely. Annoyed with myself but you live and learn. I ate in the morning before leaving.... drove to fife, registered etc, everyone arrived, chatting away.... next thing is time for show to start (1230) and last time I ate was prob around 0730/0800 ish. Got backstage... though I was gner faint... had some chocolate and rice cakes.... got called to go on stage, and to say I felt crap and didn't make the best of myself would be an understatement lol.... instead of doing the best I could I was focusing entirely on not fainting on stage pmsl. Felt much better for night show but by then the decisions been made anyway, so not much use that was lol.

Anyway.... I've made the mistake once and it wont happen again.

Anyhoo.... weeman won class two.... to a chorus of "keep it tight" and "dont forget your legs brian" lmfao..... :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

W33BAM said:


> There he is, the big man himself!!! Only every dropping by to say a few inspiration and kind words! Awe snugglebug, you're such a gent!
> 
> DON'T YOU DARE!!! You have come so far and imho you are worrying over nothing. It is all a learning curve, an experience, a trial for what you are gonna do next time. Stop stressing, that will NOT be helping.
> 
> I am gonna be at venue nice and early (sitting 2mph UNDER the speed limit all the way!) so I can come be with you.
> 
> As G-STAR says, you are clever, you know what you're doing. You have loads of help on hand if need be. And I am here for a windge! Hell I'll even send you my bestest pics of my progress which will make you feel (and look) puredeadfanfcukingtastic!!!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Good luck babe, see you on sat. xx


OK....I need to spread the love but if I could this would win post of the year. Zara. Your progress has been epic. You seriously SERIOUSLY rock! Now stop pansying around and doubting yourself. You ook like a goddess. Now man the **** up and go win some statues....I expect to see pics. Every time you doubt yourself imagine me and Beks and W33BAM are all slapping you! I WANNA SEE PICS OF PRIZES. :rockon:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Thanks for nice messages peeps
> 
> As Darren says.... placed the first three but dont know yet where the rest of us placed.... there were 7 in the class.
> 
> I fcked up for the judging... severely. Annoyed with myself but you live and learn. I ate in the morning before leaving.... drove to fife, registered etc, everyone arrived, chatting away.... next thing is time for show to start (1230) and last time I ate was prob around 0730/0800 ish. Got backstage... though I was gner faint... had some chocolate and rice cakes.... got called to go on stage, and to say I felt crap and didn't make the best of myself would be an understatement lol.... instead of doing the best I could I was focusing entirely on not fainting on stage pmsl. Felt much better for night show but by then the decisions been made anyway, so not much use that was lol.
> 
> Anyway.... I've made the mistake once and it wont happen again.
> 
> Anyhoo.... weeman won class two.... to a chorus of "keep it tight" and "dont forget your legs brian" lmfao..... :thumb:


Did you have a good day thow all in all? You should be chuffed just for goin and obviously everyone wants to win but somethings take time.

I think your progress has been awesome zara and i think you have been honest and dedication has been spot on aswell. Enjoy yourself and i hope your next shows go better for you. Like you say its all a learning curve and eventually everything will be right and it will all fit into place and you will do damage in any class ur in :thumbup1:

Your still the sexiest woman competing i know :lol: :thumb: Good luck for shows to come


----------



## MissBC

Hey babe, sounds like there were a few hiccups but you can only learn huh....... everyone makes mistakes sometimes but now its all guns blazing for your next show!!

You have worked pretty hard with all your cardio etc and big ups to you and your dedication!! xx

You got any piccies of you on stage babe?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Did you have a good day thow all in all? You should be chuffed just for goin and obviously everyone wants to win but somethings take time.
> 
> I think your progress has been awesome zara and i think you have been honest and dedication has been spot on aswell. Enjoy yourself and i hope your next shows go better for you. Like you say its all a learning curve and eventually everything will be right and it will all fit into place and you will do damage in any class ur in :thumbup1:
> 
> Your still the sexiest woman competing i know :lol: :thumb: Good luck for shows to come


haha cheers mate.... day was better from after i was on stage for judging.... as W33BAM fed me some crispy chicken strips from the tupperware container she was hiding under her seat, and it was all up from there.... :thumbup1:

I'm a fcking [email protected] I know fine well to eat every hour on morning of show yet I [email protected] about chatting to folk etc (plus was about 1hr journey there) and was too busy catching up with mates and getting all the chat to remember what I was there for pmsl.

Ah well.... day without learning is a day wasted hey?


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ah well.... day without learning is a day wasted hey?


I like it :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> Hey babe, sounds like there were a few hiccups but you can only learn huh....... everyone makes mistakes sometimes but now its all guns blazing for your next show!!
> 
> You have worked pretty hard with all your cardio etc and big ups to you and your dedication!! xx
> 
> You got any piccies of you on stage babe?


Cheers chook... yeah. Least I did it which is more than most can say hey? W33BAM has loads of photies.... she is gner send me them tomorrow sometime, right now her O/H John (who came 3rd in class 4..... woo hoo!! :thumbup1: ) are chilling and having a big - well deserved - dinner 

Once she sends them I will post.... even if they are sh1t haha


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers chook... yeah. Least I did it which is more than most can say hey? W33BAM has loads of photies.... she is gner send me them tomorrow sometime, right now her O/H John (who came 3rd in class 4..... woo hoo!! :thumbup1: ) are chilling and having a big - well deserved - dinner
> 
> Once she sends them I will post.... even if they are sh1t haha


dont underestimate yourself babe im sure you look good on stage and yes, you did it, learnt from it, and now onwards and upwards to the next show, it will only get better!!!!

Looking forward to seeing your pics and forgot to say but YAY on the pink suits hahahaha xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hi zara, sorry to read about things not going to plan 

chin up, as the others have said above, learn from it and you'll nail the next show!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> I like it :thumb:


Joking aside, had some interesting and informative chats with few ppl in the evening about it all... ppl who have been doing it very sucessfully for many many years such as Steph Sinton, Graham Park, Andy Polhill, Gary Wilson, Avril etc.... their feedback was pretty dammed useful tbh... I like too that these people (and others who were there...) are honest with me and give me it straight so I'd like to thank them for that if they're reading as I appreciate it. :thumbup1:

From what I gather from them and other people there, I didn't look as bad as I felt during the day which is a blessing I guess as I thought I was gner pass right out haha. Bit soft was the general consensus... need to nail the diet better. Some useful advice regarding just that.... dont diet so long as it runs you down physically and mentally, follow your instincts more rather than following theory... plus few other things that hit home to me.

Other positives were that it was commented on that my presentation on stage is much improved (posing/routine etc) :thumbup1:

Also.... I competed in pretty much same condition as last time.... but I was 5-6lbs heavier. Another postive... :thumbup1:

Plus, the number of texts, phone calls, emails, facebook messages, pms, rep comments etc I had from people the day before and on the day to wish me luck was very touching. Its nice to know that everyone doesn't think I'm a cnut after all. Or if they do, I'm a cnut that they want to do well... which will do me


----------



## dmcc

Zara-Leoni said:


> Plus, the number of texts, phone calls, emails, facebook messages, pms, rep comments etc I had from people the day before and on the day to wish me luck was very touching. Its nice to know that everyone doesn't think I'm a cnut after all. Or if they do, I'm a cnut that they want to do well... which will do me


Yeah I think you're a right bitch :lol: :lol: :lol:

:wub:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> J
> 
> Plus, the number of texts, phone calls, emails, facebook messages, pms, rep comments etc I had from people the day before and on the day to wish me luck was very touching. Its nice to know that everyone doesn't think I'm a cnut after all. Or if they do, I'm a cnut that they want to do well... which will do me


Ha ha, or just not as much of a cnut as the rest of us? :lol: :lol:

Did people think you were then??? :confused1:

So what are your plans for the next week then? (no rest for the wicked...:laugh: )


----------



## ElfinTan

You walked the walk!!!!!!


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha cheers mate.... day was better from after i was on stage for judging.... as W33BAM fed me some crispy chicken strips from the tupperware container she was hiding under her seat, and it was all up from there.... :thumbup1:
> 
> I'm a fcking [email protected] I know fine well to eat every hour on morning of show yet I [email protected] about chatting to folk etc (plus was about 1hr journey there) and was too busy catching up with mates and getting all the chat to remember what I was there for pmsl.
> 
> Ah well.... day without learning is a day wasted hey?


Being fed chicken strips from w33bam :lol: who could possibly want more than that awesome day then :thumb: I could only dream of such things 

And by sounds of that you made a typical womanly mistake :lol: You spent too long chattin and [email protected] about :lol: (your words not mine lol).

Pmsl. good luck zara and let us no when next comp is :thumbup1: Good to see you have kept your sense of hummor :thumb:


----------



## Chris1

He babe, I was with you through Darren 

Through Darren.....not in 

Speak soon!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> dont underestimate yourself babe im sure you look good on stage and yes, you did it, learnt from it, and now onwards and upwards to the next show, it will only get better!!!!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your pics and forgot to say but YAY on the pink suits hahahaha xx


This is what I have so far.... however there are another 2 rippedglutes.net members apart from La Bam who have pics so am on the case 

This was the toned figure class.... the first pic which has 4 girls in, contains the 3 that placed 1st, 2nd and 3rd.... (the lass 2nd from right didn't place) So basically left to right we have 3rd, 2nd, didn't place, 1st....










The rest of my class (Liz Kinsella left, me on far right)










Me, Wendy Newman (3rd in trained figure.... Bristol are taking over scotland what with her, Liz Kinsella and Tiny Tom guest posing haha!), Avril Cunliffe, Gary Keith (her other half) and Johnny Reid (W33BAM's other half)










Steph Sinton (Mr Universe 2006, and ran NABBA Scotland up til last year.... his uncle Ian Lawrence runs it now), Mrs Weeman, and Moi...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Yeah I think you're a right bitch :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :wub:


Love you too :wub:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Ha ha, or just not as much of a cnut as the rest of us? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Did people think you were then??? :confused1:
> 
> So what are your plans for the next week then? (no rest for the wicked...:laugh: )


pmsl.... dunno like.... I know I'm a miserable cow when I diet :lol:

Right... this week.... had a good old feed today (had to.... was doing nail demos as scottish beauty expo today in my lovely orange tan.... fitted right in  ), and am currently polishing off the remnants of the white wine 

Then its carb deplete mon, tues, wed and prob all of thurs this time.... carb up friday and remember to eat saturday morning :thumb:

Back to cardio as well mon/tues/wed and light all over body workouts 

Gotta buy some pink shoes for this bodyfitness class....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> You walked the walk!!!!!!


Yup 



leafman said:


> Being fed chicken strips from w33bam :lol: who could possibly want more than that awesome day then :thumb: I could only dream of such things
> 
> And by sounds of that you made a typical womanly mistake :lol: You spent too long chattin and [email protected] about :lol: (your words not mine lol).
> 
> Pmsl. good luck zara and let us no when next comp is :thumbup1: Good to see you have kept your sense of hummor :thumb:


Sense of humour is the one thing I never want to lose 

Lets be realistic here... its a bb'ing comp not the end of the world lol.

Heads been a bit all over the place with dieting for so long, but I'd hope I still have that part in perspective 



windsor81 said:


> He babe, I was with you through Darren
> 
> Through Darren.....not in
> 
> Speak soon!


Were you? Good good :thumbup1: Ta


----------



## leafman

nice pics :thumbup1: looking stunning and that is now enougth back pipe licking for one day :laugh:

your right it is only a body building comp keeping things in perspective and all that carry on  But you do it sooo well, dam couldnt help meself now iv gone and done it again  By the way I like the thing u are wearing (clothes :confused1: ) pmsl. Very pink, and daughter wants one ha not a chance


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Nice pics Zara, how did Mr Weebam place?


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Steph Sinton (Mr Universe 2006, and ran NABBA Scotland up til last year.... his uncle *Ian Lawrence *runs it now), Mrs Weeman, and Moi...


Mr Lawrence himself having a distinguished bb career, including Mr Universe in 1975 I believe? Guy is a legend.

Yesterday was tough Zara, you looked good, presentation during routine was definitely much stronger! No way you looked as bad as you were making out, and it was a very very good lineup so you can't possibly take anything negative away from this.

After promising to though, you didnt smile anywhere near as much as you needed to!!!!! I know it seems like such a superficial thing but it conveys confidence and makes you look at ease. Being completely honest a couple of times yesterday, with you keeping your face neutral, it made you look way less confident than you should have been. Not so bad on your routine I suppose, but during the comparisons it was glaring because the girls all around you were like colgate adverts with the smiling...

I know you had problems during the day show though, so that is probably the major factor - very hard to smile when you are worrying if you are about to faint and faceplant into the judges table :lol:

Anyway, chin-up and keep going!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RS2007 said:


> Mr Lawrence himself having a distinguished bb career, including Mr Universe in 1975 I believe? Guy is a legend.
> 
> *Yesterday was tough Zara, you looked good, presentation during routine was definitely much stronger! No way you looked as bad as you were making out, and it was a very very good lineup so you can't possibly take anything negative away from this.*
> 
> After promising to though, you didnt smile anywhere near as much as you needed to!!!!! I know it seems like such a superficial thing but it conveys confidence and makes you look at ease. Being completely honest a couple of times yesterday, with you keeping your face neutral, it made you look way less confident than you should have been. Not so bad on your routine I suppose, but during the comparisons it was glaring because the girls all around you were like colgate adverts with the smiling...
> 
> I know you had problems during the day show though, so that is probably the major factor - very hard to smile when you are worrying if you are about to faint and faceplant into the judges table :lol:
> 
> Anyway, chin-up and keep going!


Cheers Ramsay.... I know you dont bullsh1t so that means a lot to me. 

As for Ian.... couldn't remember the year so decided to omit that bit :lol: I was actually very taken aback.... when I was registering in the morning, he came up to me and went "oohh hiya you must be Zara-Leoni".... I was gobsmacked pmsl!! Should be me recognising him not other way around lol.

Thats kinda what I was meaning about ballsing it up during the day... I knew my condition wasn't right, but I also know in toned particularly, they want you bouncing around with the big cheesy grin.... and as you say.... hard to smile when focusing 100% on staying upright


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> Nice pics Zara, how did Mr Weebam place?


Mr Weebam was 3rd in class 4.... Willie Donnachie was 1st (best i've seen him to date :thumbup1: ) and Graham Park was 2nd. Very good class :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> nice pics :thumbup1: looking stunning and that is now enougth back pipe licking for one day :laugh:
> 
> your right it is only a body building comp keeping things in perspective and all that carry on  But you do it sooo well, dam couldnt help meself now iv gone and done it again  By the way I like the thing u are wearing (clothes :confused1: ) pmsl. Very pink, and daughter wants one ha not a chance


Errr no..... save the thong bikinis til shes over 18


----------



## CharlieC25

Looking great in your pics hun and its great that you've got some stuff to work on for the next show - think you are doing amazing!! I hope I look half as good as you in Sept!


----------



## Uriel

I can't belive how hard you can be on yourself.

The worst condition person to walk on any stage in any UK show only looks better than 99.99% of the fat idle [email protected] in the UK.

You looked ace,did ace and learned a load. Result.

As for being a cnut....well you are!pmsl


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> I can't belive how hard you can be on yourself.
> 
> The worst condition person to walk on any stage in any UK show only looks better than 99.99% of the fat idle [email protected] in the UK.
> 
> You looked ace,did ace and learned a load. Result.
> 
> As for being a cnut....well you are!pmsl


pmsl.... fcuk you too ya [email protected] :lol:

But thanks for that 

I just found out that my mate Liz Kinsella who also didn't place in my class, has been given an invite to the NABBA Brits as he didn't agree with the judging....

Now I love Liz, I think she deserves it (I'd have placed her) and I'm certain she'll do well so am chuffed for her :thumbup1:

Doesn't inspire much faith in the judging on the day though does it?

There was another incident years ago when Avril was still doing figure... they placed a girl 1st... then NABBA wrote to the other girls in the class to apologise.

Fcking hope UKBFF turn out to be better.....


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Errr no..... save the thong bikinis til shes over 18


hahaha more like 21 :thumbup1:


----------



## Goose

When I have a daughter she will be wrapped up in an eskimos outfit until shes 50!


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> pmsl.... fcuk you too ya [email protected] :lol:


Yip true, I have in the past masturbated much to my shame



Goose said:


> When I have a daughter she will be wrapped up in an eskimos outfit until shes 50!


I have an eskimo outfit mate

Nah, well done Zara. Honest


----------



## hackskii

I have a assault rifle, that should do it.

My daughter will be 10 next month.


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> pmsl.... fcuk you too ya [email protected] :lol:
> 
> But thanks for that
> 
> *I just found out that my mate Liz Kinsella who also didn't place in my class, has been given an invite to the NABBA Brits as he didn't agree with the judging....*
> 
> Now I love Liz, I think she deserves it (I'd have placed her) and I'm certain she'll do well so am chuffed for her :thumbup1:
> 
> Doesn't inspire much faith in the judging on the day though does it?
> 
> There was another incident years ago when Avril was still doing figure... they placed a girl 1st... then NABBA wrote to the other girls in the class to apologise.
> 
> Fcking hope UKBFF turn out to be better.....


I did wonder...cos face it, Liz knows what she's doing! :lol:


----------



## Biscuits

Hiya Zara,

Were the judges this year the same judges from the last time you competed in Nabba (2007?) ? I remember you saying that their comments to you after were abs too defined etc but this year the girls who placed seem really lean and defined :confused1:

Good luck for this weekend xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Biscuits said:


> Hiya Zara,
> 
> Were the judges this year the same judges from the last time you competed in Nabba (2007?) ? I remember you saying that their comments to you after were abs too defined etc but this year the girls who placed seem really lean and defined :confused1:
> 
> Good luck for this weekend xx


Not all of them.... my condition was off this time... I knew it and I can live with it. Never one to sit on my backside and moan, I have already made steps towards setting my plan in place for next time :thumbup1:

I will say this though.... it was (quite rightly) pointed out to me by someone else, the NABBA rules for toned figure (which I fell foul of in 2007) state the following:

*NABBA "TONED" MISS FIGURE CRITERIA*

The Total package of the "Toned" Miss Figure Class should display an athletic level of development presenting a balanced, symmetrical developed figure, considering the condition of the skin and the skin tone, with the ability to present confidence, poise and grace.

Judging criteria will be for a "Toned" Figure and not "physique" or "trained" Figure category - (*Muscularity, vascular, muscular definition and/or diet leanness **will not be considered acceptable*). Competitors will be assessed as to the level of overall tone, achieved through athletic endeavours. The figure should have a round and firm appearance with small amount of body fat. Competitors cannot be excessively muscular and should be free from deep muscle separation and /or striations.

The Head Judge will make considerations as to whether or not to remove any competitor that displays a look that is "too hard". (Anyone that is considered too hard for the "Toned" figure, will be given the opportunity to enter the Figure 2/Figure 1 height class categories.

Now.... rules are rules. I loved the look of the girl who won - she was in great condition and had a lovely shape (nice lass too) but.... she was very vascular and lean... as was 3rd place girl.

Its not their fault though... judges called us all out on stage and told us we were in the correct classes...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ok some more photos.... the painful truth pmsl...

I've nicked these from various forums etc so if you took the picture then thanks :thumbup1:

Dont I look happy here.... :whistling: this was from the official photographer John...










Rest are prob by Mrs Weeman or Graeme Millar.....














































Many more to come.... the NABBA Photographer Ryan Beattie is sending me loads :thumbup1: (apparently I am in some he sent to NABBA mag.... not holding my breath there though pmsl....  ) and also W33BAM has loads but shes AWOL lol


----------



## Guest

Congrats Zar, on another competition in the books(huge accomplishment, no matter what place you come in) Alot of positives to build on for the future. Although your condition may not have been exactly what you wanted, you have put on some quality muscle. Dial it in next show and you will look great!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> Congrats Zar, on another competition in the books(huge accomplishment, no matter what place you come in) Alot of positives to build on for the future. Although your condition may not have been exactly what you wanted, you have put on some quality muscle. Dial it in next show and you will look great!!


well next shows on saturday pmsl....

as said in earlier post.... am on the case.

Trying something new. Worst case scenario I end up same as saturday.... best case am better


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> well next shows on saturday pmsl....
> 
> as said in earlier post.... am on the case.
> 
> Trying something new. Worst case scenario I end up same as saturday.... best case am better


Gotcha and how are you feeling at the moment? what are you doing differently this week??


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> Gotcha and how are you feeling at the moment? what are you doing differently this week??


I feel about as well as can be expected haha... in good spirits but physically feel tired etc.

Said I'd keep details to myself... just a different method of getting the water out etc


----------



## W33BAM

You have mail hun... xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> You have mail hun... xx


Cheers sweetie!!! 

Some sneakily copied off the photographers website.... :whistling:

Am not really happy with how I look obviously, but I started this journal with honesty in mind, and that how I mean to continue.... so I shall post the pics regardless


----------



## Zara-Leoni

These are courtesty of W33BAM :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

Some of the whole class....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Also from Lou....


----------



## hilly

i think you look awesome zara and IMO you have the best balance up their between a muscular yet femine look. Not that i have the slightest clue what judges look for just from how i see it.

Also dont forget we will never be happy with how we look that just seems to be part and parcel with this sport we can only strive to improve but i think you did ureself proud. any other plans to compete this year ?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hilly2008 said:


> i think you look awesome zara and IMO you have the best balance up their between a muscular yet femine look. Not that i have the slightest clue what judges look for just from how i see it.
> 
> Also dont forget we will never be happy with how we look that just seems to be part and parcel with this sport we can only strive to improve but i think you did ureself proud. any other plans to compete this year ?


Cheers hilly....

Yeah... dunno if you saw few posts back.... am competing on saturday again and using a very different approach to getting the water out. Its a tried and tested method that someone I trust uses and they use it with their guys and they all come in very tight and dry every time.

Normally I'm not one for changing things this far out, but I've done the NABBA now which is our main show up here... way I see it I've nothing to lose... worst thing that can happen is that I end up just looking the same as I did on Saturday.

I know that not all of my lack of condition was down to water.... but I also know for a fact that what I did, did not get the water out of me as I looked better a week before... so.... nothing to lose as I say


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RS2007 said:


> Mr Lawrence himself having a distinguished bb career, including Mr Universe in 1975 I believe? Guy is a legend.


I had a lovely chat with Ian Lawrence on the phone yesterday.... he was very encouraging and basically told me its all there to work from and no faults etc... I just need to sort out condition. He had a little chat with me about training methods and told me to go see him at the UKBFF Show on Saturday to chat more about it :thumbup1: :rockon:

Way I see it.... Ian's training methods created...well - him obviously - and Steph Sinton.... So if he's offering me advice I'm lapping it up! :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

I also think ur looking really good in pics zar especially ones from w33bam (they seem closer and can see you better i think). You should smile more as u hav a nice smile but dont really put it out there much. As you say your trying diff things this week and i suppose everything is a learning curve so i wish u luck for saturday :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> I also think ur looking really good in pics zar especially ones from w33bam (they seem closer and can see you better i think). You should smile more as u hav a nice smile but dont really put it out there much. As you say your trying diff things this week and i suppose everything is a learning curve so i wish u luck for saturday :thumbup1:


Cheers mate.... everyone gets on at me for not smiling....

to be fair I was ill in the pics in the black bikini so was concentrating fully on not passing out on stage pmsl....


----------



## marticus

Hi Zara, you look superb, just need to be a bit leaner for the comps, keep on entering, you probably need some advice from one of the top females. Its much harder for the ladies as the criteria for judging is confusing. Find the right female mentor and go for it. myb.


----------



## hackskii

I just noticed you have some large calves zar.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> I just noticed you have some large calves zar.


pmsl.... dunno how the hell you missed them before :lol:


----------



## scot.r111

Zara,

You look superb, the best up there but thats only my modest opinion. I'll be following your journal with interest and I'm sure you'll have great success.

Leafman is right, you have a cool smile.

S


----------



## leafman

ahaaaaaa so they were ones u were feeling unwell. These ones










excuse to repost pic 

You dont look ill to be fair at all so you done well :thumb: my fave shots them. :cool2:


----------



## ElfinTan

1st of all well done for not fainting....always an advantage on stage! 2nd...not eating you bloody nuggert!!!!!!! 

Now you know me Chick....no blowing smoke up your ass because it serves no purpose. Of course can only go off photos and they never tell the full story but there are more than one set from different peole so it gives a genersal over view of what you looked like. You really were not as bad as you are making out but you were way off your intended trained figure goal which is a real shame. Top half was looking pretty spot on for the toned class but like many of us wimmin folk you appear to have the lean from the top down curse. Legs have a nice shape but they look 'heavy'. Mid section is really nice. In my humble opinion (for it is worth jack all) you posing really lets you down in a big way and you really do not make the most of what you have. yes I know you were not feeling well but I'm not just talking about the 'smile' bit I am taking your compulsaries. They really do need you to nail them so that become so 2nd nature that even if you do feel like sh*t that you can do them. Your posing to me looks uncomfortable and unnatural and there for leads to it looking unconfident. I know I may be out of turn here as I really am just a lay person in all of this bodybuilding malarky and I am cacking myself at having to learn to do all this myself but I hope I have a valid objective perspective of things. You know so many top female BB's to pin down and go through posing until you're doing it like a pro.....I'd be knocking on their dorrs day and night if I was you because you are lucky to have such valuable resources........I know I will be doing....in fact I'll probably get done for stalking!!!! :whistling: Right I'm waffling now....so I'll shut up!

Last but by no means least....well done for seeing it through. I have admiration for anyone that does for it really is not an easy thing to do....like I said....you walk the walk x


----------



## GBLiz

i would agree entirely with Tan. Work on that posing, change the diet, and see how much you can improve for the nabba england. i dont think you need to do any more gear for toned else you will be too big, you're the right size now.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

GBLiz said:


> i would agree entirely with Tan. Work on that posing, change the diet, and see how much you can improve for the nabba england. i dont think you need to do any more gear for toned else you will be too big, you're the right size now.


I wanna do trained though..... lol. But regardless am not doing any more no!

If I can maintain what I have with gh and anavar occasionally that'll do me


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> 1st of all well done for not fainting....always an advantage on stage! 2nd...not eating you bloody nuggert!!!!!!!
> 
> Now you know me Chick....no blowing smoke up your ass because it serves no purpose. Of course can only go off photos and they never tell the full story but there are more than one set from different peole so it gives a genersal over view of what you looked like. You really were not as bad as you are making out but you were way off your intended trained figure goal which is a real shame. Top half was looking pretty spot on for the toned class but like many of us wimmin folk you appear to have the lean from the top down curse. Legs have a nice shape but they look 'heavy'. Mid section is really nice. In my humble opinion (for it is worth jack all) you posing really lets you down in a big way and you really do not make the most of what you have. yes I know you were not feeling well but I'm not just talking about the 'smile' bit I am taking your compulsaries. They really do need you to nail them so that become so 2nd nature that even if you do feel like sh*t that you can do them. Your posing to me looks uncomfortable and unnatural and there for leads to it looking unconfident. I know I may be out of turn here as I really am just a lay person in all of this bodybuilding malarky and I am cacking myself at having to learn to do all this myself but I hope I have a valid objective perspective of things. You know so many top female BB's to pin down and go through posing until you're doing it like a pro.....I'd be knocking on their dorrs day and night if I was you because you are lucky to have such valuable resources........I know I will be doing....in fact I'll probably get done for stalking!!!! :whistling: Right I'm waffling now....so I'll shut up!
> 
> Last but by no means least....well done for seeing it through. I have admiration for anyone that does for it really is not an easy thing to do....like I said....you walk the walk x


I know I'm a [email protected] I wont forget to eat again lol!

I dunno if its the photos Tan... the people in the audience that commented on posing - some who do and some who dont compete but all know what they're looking at (including Avril, Andy Polhill and Gary Wilson off the top of my head) all said it has improved enormously and no worries at all in that department... I think maybe the photos just look that way? However it can always be improved and I do practise it a lot.


----------



## carly

GBLiz said:


> i would agree entirely with Tan. Work on that posing, change the diet, and see how much you can improve for the nabba england. i dont think you need to do any more gear for toned else you will be too big, you're the right size now.


I have to agree diet def needs changing...

can I ask have you ever been natural? I just ask because I am a natural figure competitor and am astonished with all the stuff you take and it kinda doesnt show, without sounding harsh and please dont take offence


----------



## weeman

the anavar alone should be enough zar the gh isnt needed for you imo.


----------



## weeman

agree with Tan's post there re the posing,your posing is defo vastly improved from your last time out Zara but your still for lack of a better description 'stiff' up there,the compulsories need worked on more,stand outs off the top of my head being the front and rear double bi shots (your not getting your hands up into the 'dunces cap' position enough and need to flare the legs a little more) and also the front relaxed stance,look at the way Jo and Lynn presented their compulsories,they had the best presentation in the class imo,they hit everything spot on and with flair,which also instantly draws the eye.just my thruppence worth 

also BLOODY SMILE!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

carly said:


> I have to agree diet def needs changing...
> 
> can I ask have you ever been natural? I just ask because I am a natural figure competitor and am astonished with all the stuff you take and it kinda doesnt show, without sounding harsh and please dont take offence


What do I take then....? Feel free to elaborate on "all the stuff I take"

No offence but everyone has this assumption that I'm rattling in huge amounts simply because I have been honest and spoken of which products I've used. Never once have I stated quantities or durations on here.

Right now I am taking anavar and nolvadex. Scary eh?

And trust me it shows for the four courses I have done. (two of them being during my prep).

Since I first started I've prob gained about a stone of muscle, which is a hell of a lot at 5ft 2. Thats obviously a guess, but going by by current weight compared to before I started and was slim (but with a higher bf%).. I don't think you can comment on that unless you knew me before.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> the anavar alone should be enough zar the gh isnt needed for you imo.


Well I want to use it.... lol.

Only at tiny doses anyway. I'd rather use that than gear offseason tbh....


----------



## carly

why does a girl need to take nolvedex, explain as im clueless?


----------



## weeman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well I want to use it.... lol.
> 
> Only at tiny doses anyway. I'd rather use that than gear offseason tbh....


why tho? you probably wont see any more benefit from it than if you were to just run low dose EQ or anavar and pay more attention to offseason diet to stay in better nik,cost alone would stop me suggesting you go down the gh route for what you are trying to achieve. 

I stopped using gh in the last six months of my offseason last year as i just couldnt justify the cost anymore and tbh i didnt see any change in my condition,i was using bread and butter cycles of gear alone,i certainly didnt get any fatter and as you know i stay quite lean offseason.

You know yourself,its all in the diet.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> why tho? you probably wont see any more benefit from it than if you were to just run low dose EQ or anavar and pay more attention to offseason diet to stay in better nik,cost alone would stop me suggesting you go down the gh route for what you are trying to achieve.
> 
> I stopped using gh in the last six months of my offseason last year as i just couldnt justify the cost anymore and tbh i didnt see any change in my condition,i was using bread and butter cycles of gear alone,i certainly didnt get any fatter and as you know i stay quite lean offseason.
> 
> You know yourself,its all in the diet.


Mainly I prefer the idea of it to minimise sides etc as there wont be any.... also will hopefully help with leaness, and another thing is keep skin soft and supple which at the age of 35 you worry about lol. At the doses am thinking of it wont cost much... initial outlay but will last me ages.

As I say.... if I could get same result with using gh over a longer period versus say 6 weeks on equi, I choose the gh regardless of cost.


----------



## weeman

what sort of dose were you considering running the gh at?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

carly said:


> why does a girl need to take nolvedex, explain as im clueless?


Nolvadex and Arimidex are anti-oestrogens used to treat breast cancer.

Nolvadex is prescribed for pre-menopausal women who still produce oestrogen.

Arimadex is prescribed for post-menopausal women who's only source of oestrogen in the body is via aromatization of naturally occurring androgens.

Therefor if a woman wishes to minimise the effects of oestrogen in the body (increased water retention, "oestrogenic" type fat deposits in hips and legs etc) then she can use nolvadex to do so. It doesn't stop the body producing oestrogen though... that continues... it deals with it after, which is IMO a healthier option that trying to suppress production (if such a thing is possible) and than taking more androgens to alter the oestrogen/androgen ratio.

A lot of girls use arimidex pre-comp and I cant understand why....? If they are using large quantities of androgens and theres a risk of aromatization then fair enough... but it still doesn't deal with the oestrogen already being produced by the body, which continues no matter what gear you use. Until menopause anyway lol.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> what sort of dose were you considering running the gh at?


1iu....


----------



## Goose

Great explanation on the Nolva/Adex Zara, very informative :thumb:


----------



## hilly

what about looking into GHRP-6 and GRF. they are growth hormone releasing peptides. injected 3 x daily each will produce 3-5iu so for yourself you may want half doses of 50mcg 3 x per day.

the cost would be tiny compared to growth. people both males and females seem to be having very good results with them on american board pro muscle and i no btoh con and pscarb are impressed.

i have been using the ghrp-6 and it is gd i am adding in the cjc/grf this next week to see how much of a difference their is.

makes you very hungry tho lol

the way they work is the ghrp-6 makes more piturity glan pulse more regular releasing more natural gh. the cjc/grf magnifies the pulse meaning more gh rfeleased each time so they work very well together or the ghrp-6 is the one recommended if ran by itself.

just a thought


----------



## weeman

Zara-Leoni said:


> 1iu....


so basically all your looking for is the cosmetic effect from it then?assuming your using that ed or even eod that dose wont do anything for you leanness wise (that diet wouldnt do far more effectively) you'll get nothing much more than healthy skin/hair/nails from that which nice as it is,isnt really what your after in the grand scheme of things is it?

If the cost of that is worth it to you for what it returns then fair enough,your trying to be a competitive athlete tho dont forget so using something like eq at a low dose,say 100mg every 7-10 days will be far more effective to you in the lean muscle stakes (in conjuction with diet being nailed) but will cost something like 5x less than what the gh would work out per week,a LOT less than that even dependant on the brands of gh/eq,fck you'd be lucky if it cost you as much as a quid a week.

Also you would have to be very unlucky indeed if you experienced any sides from that dosage........

As you know i have proved this true in real world terms using Ser as the example,and thats on a non training individual who simply had her diet airtight.


----------



## hackskii

Well, nolvadex is both a mixed agonist and antagonist to estrogen, meaning it acts like a anti-estrogen (not the correct term but you get the flavor) to some tissues, yet an estrogen to other tissues.

SERMS do nothing for circulating estrogen manufactured by the body.

An AI on the other hand stops the convsion to estrogen and they do in fact use AI's for treating breast cancer patients as well.

I remember reading a study that overall arimidex is superior in the treatment for breast cancer in women, over nolva.

I also dont think that nolva will do anything for estrogen related fat deposits, in fact I have heard guys suggest running nolva promotes this.

An AI would work for this though, and this is why guys run that during their cycles, not to mention estrogen in men is approx 200 times more supressive than testosterone to the HPTA.

Nolvadex has been linked to uterine cancer and is actually considered a junk drug by many.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Well, nolvadex is both a mixed agonist and antagonist to estrogen, meaning it acts like a anti-estrogen (not the correct term but you get the flavor) to some tissues, yet an estrogen to other tissues.
> 
> SERMS *do nothing for circulating estrogen manufactured by the body.*
> 
> *An AI on the other hand stops the convsion to estrogen and they do in fact use AI's for treating breast cancer patients as well.*


I got my information from the websites of the manufacturers of tamoxifen and arimidex.

according to both sites, arimidex is useless in pre menopausal women as it only deals with oestrogen caused by aromatisation, they both therefor tell doctors not to precribe it for this group. They clearly state that nolva is effective in pre menopausal women.



hackskii said:


> I remember reading a study that overall arimidex is superior in the treatment for breast cancer in women, over nolva.
> 
> I also dont think that nolva will do anything for estrogen related fat deposits, *in fact I have heard **guys** suggest running nolva promotes this.*
> 
> An AI would work for this though, and this is why guys run that during their cycles, not to mention estrogen in men is approx 200 times more supressive than testosterone to the HPTA.
> 
> Nolvadex has been linked to uterine cancer and is actually considered a junk drug by many.


I'm not a guy though..... lol

and an AI would work if there was significant aromatisation going on.... which I have no reason to believe there is.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> so basically all your looking for is the cosmetic effect from it then?assuming your using that ed or even eod that dose wont do anything for you leanness wise (that diet wouldnt do far more effectively) you'll get nothing much more than healthy skin/hair/nails from that which nice as it is,isnt really what your after in the grand scheme of things is it?
> 
> If the cost of that is worth it to you for what it returns then fair enough,your trying to be a competitive athlete tho dont forget so using something like eq *at a low dose,say 100mg every 7-10 days* will be far more effective to you in the lean muscle stakes (in conjuction with diet being nailed) but will cost something like 5x less than what the gh would work out per week,a LOT less than that even dependant on the brands of gh/eq,fck you'd be lucky if it cost you as much as a quid a week.
> 
> *Also you would have to be very unlucky indeed if you experienced any sides from that dosage........*
> 
> As you know i have proved this true in real world terms using Ser as the example,and thats on a non training individual who simply had her diet airtight.


That made me laugh pmsl.... its the same dose I used before.... next person that goes banging on at me about how much gear I use etc, I'm sending them off to abuse you guys instead pmsfl!!!!!

1iu per day of hygetropin was enough to cause joint stiffness and difficulty closing hands tightly/with grip etc lol....


----------



## weeman

Zara-Leoni said:


> That made me laugh pmsl.... its the same dose I used before.... next person that goes banging on at me about how much gear I use etc, I'm sending them off to abuse you guys instead pmsfl!!!!!
> 
> *1iu per day of hygetropin was enough to cause joint stiffness and difficulty closing hands tightly/with grip etc lol....*


being as your a nail technician i would say thats sides you dont want to have to deal with on a daily basis no? again sides of which you wouldnt experience on the likes of eq or anavar!


----------



## hackskii

Zar, your responce would be warranted if you were pre-menopausal, you are too young for that.

Men and women are very similar.

When I suggest men notice female pattern fat gains with nolva, the same holds true for you.

You can take my advice for what it is worth, but nolva over an AI is simple.

Nolva will in my opinion do nothing for female fat pattern responce.

An AI would be better suited for this task at hand.


----------



## rs007

Oh goody, opportunity for an intelligent discussion, just when everyone thought I was only good for photoshopping folks pics and acting gay!!!!



hackskii said:


> Zar, your responce would be warranted if you were pre-menopausal, you are too young for that.


Youll offend her Hacks lol, she IS pre-menopausal - pre meaning before lol!





hackskii said:


> Men and women are very similar.
> 
> When I suggest men notice female pattern fat gains with nolva, the same holds true for you.
> 
> You can take my advice for what it is worth, but nolva over an AI is simple.


Zara I apologise in advance, I am going to hi-jack your thread a wee bit, but it was getting too exciting in here so I think a little bit of boring stuff is called for :whistling: :lol:

I am convinced that a lot of the current bandied around advice on AI's and SERMS for bodybuilding use is wrong, based on assumptions. I am not saying it doesn't work, but I don't believe it works for the reasons/machanisms people assume/claim.

The current accepted usage raises more questions than it answers.

Firstly you raise the main one that always jumps into my mind about Tamoxifen being a selective agonist/antagonist.

For those who non-comprendez jargon that means in some tissues it blocks estrogen by attaching to its receptor but not actually exciting it BUT IN OTHERS IT ACTS *AS *AN ESTROGEN, by attaching itself to the receptors in that tissue, and exciting them.

We know it blocks estrogen in breast tissue, but only because that is what it was medically engineered for, not because there are any Stephen Hawkings amongst us that worked it out all by themselves :lol:

Does anyone have a factual list of tissues showing in which tissues it blocks estrogens, and which it ACTS as estrogens? This would be important no? Could turn all we THINK we know of PCT right on its head :thumbup1: Would genuinely love to read, post links if you have em'!



hackskii said:


> Nolva will in my opinion do nothing for female fat pattern responce.
> 
> An AI would be better suited for this task at hand.


I do doubt this fabled thing about Tamoxifen blocking or altering female pattern fat distribution... what if tamoxifen itself acted AS estrogens in the tissues responsible, it would cause it!!! Too many think of Tamoxifen as an universal estrogen blocker, it is not, it only acts as a blocker in certain tissues.

Working on cold logic, assuming Estrogens are responsible for female pattern fat distribution, then we need to block estrogen from being produced at source (lets ignore the health effects of this for the moment)

Would an AI achieve this though Hacks? I don't think it would, not in a pre-menopausal female, so why would it be better?

Remember, AIs only inhibit the aromatase enzyme. As far as I can find, they do not interact with estrogen directly, and do not stop it being source-produced in the body - they only stop it or its analogues being generated from the aromatisation of aromatisable androgens.

Now if said female is not taking any aromatisable androgens, what use is an AI? I'm thinking none whatsoever.

All their estrogen is being source-produced in the ovaries etc - ie outwith the pharmaceautical remit of an AI, as far as I can find. Therefore taking an AI in this case (pre-menopausal female, non-aromatisable androgen user) is simply a waste of money, and an unnecessary exposure to health risk - going by cold logic and available facts.

So, tamoxifen, while far from ideal makes at least a modicum more sense on paper, because at least it is able to augment to some degree what estrogen is doing in the body of this example profile.

Now in someone using aromatising androgens, male or female, and AI stops estrogen being produced via the aromatisation route, so will in time deal with estrogen - reduced new amounts will be generated, and existing amounts will metabolise out in time meaning a net drop in levels... but only in the case of people using aromatisable androgens!!! And what effect on feedback? Is source estrogen production elevated naturally in response? No one seems to know, they just stick to the same old same old, bang it down your neck, because thats what so-and-so does....

*Question;* is there a product which can reduce the SOURCE production of estrogen in females?

*Question;* would taking exogenous estrogens for some time, then suddenly cutting them result in stalled estrogen output in females, given that a similar feedback loop stops the production of the equivalent sex hormone in males?

*Question;* is there a universal estrogen blocker? Mayhap there is, but no one in bodybuilding has clicked to it yet, instead blindly sticking to the ole' tamoxifen theories.

*Question;* what the flying fcuk am I doing up at this hour?

*Question; *will anyone even bother reading my ramblings??  At least I have the dubious honour of saying this sh1t is mine, not some monstrous copy and paste :lol:


----------



## winger

RS2007 said:


> Oh goody, opportunity for an intelligent discussion, just when everyone thought I was only good for photoshopping folks pics and acting gay!!!!


Your body says otherwise not that I noticed.



RS2007 said:


> *Question;* what the flying fcuk am I doing up at this hour?
> 
> *Question; *will anyone even bother reading my ramblings?? At least I have the dubious honour of saying this sh1t is mine, not some monstrous copy and paste :lol:


This is the very reason I read every one of your posts!

I was going to rep your ass on JW007's photoshop pic, but now I can't decide what to do.


----------



## Beklet

I know bugger all about steroids and the like but to answer RS, for years i took the depo provera jab. . As i understand it, it halts oestrogen production or at least overrides it . . I noticed my fat distribution altered, in that my hips, thighs and shoulders slimmed down but my waist got thicker. Unfortunately the side effects were horrible. Lack of libido, increase in appetite and acne . . It basically mimics menopause . . Not sure what point i'm trying to make tbh just thought i'd mention it


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> *Lack of libido, increase in appetite and acne . . It basically mimics menopause . *.


I disagree Becks............. I seems to mimic a marriage certificate:lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Ugh . . Remind me not to get one of those!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Ugh . . Remind me not to get one of those!


...Aye.... its too hard to get out of if you change your mind for a start


----------



## PRL

Think Bri said it earlier and I think it does make a difference

*SMILE, SMILE, SMILE*


----------



## hackskii

RS2007 said:


> Youll offend her Hacks lol, she IS pre-menopausal - pre meaning before lol!


Premenopause

Premenopause is a word used to describe the years leading up to the last period ever, when the levels of reproductive hormones are already becoming lower and more erratic, and the effects of hormone withdrawal may be present.



RS2007 said:


> Does anyone have a factual list of tissues showing in which tissues it blocks estrogens, and which it ACTS as estrogens? This would be important no? Could turn all we THINK we know of PCT right on its head Would genuinely love to read, post links if you have em'!


It is well documented that uterine cancer is known to be caused by estrogen as well as nolvadex, increases the risk of endometrial cancer (cancer of the lining of the uterus).

Now researchers with a large breast cancer study project and representatives from the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) report that tamoxifen also slightly raises the risk of uterine sarcoma, a rare cancer of the muscles or other supporting tissue of the uterus.

Problem for men here is the fact that the uterus is the same development tissues as the prostate.

So, not wanting to scare any dudes but long term use of nolva can be a problem or potentially be.

Beings that all men if they get old enough will have some degree of either BPH, prostatitis, or prostate cancer, this should warrant some concern.



RS2007 said:


> Now if said female is not taking any aromatisable androgens, what use is an AI? I'm thinking none whatsoever.


True, but said female is taking nolva for something, and I don't really know what she is taking to be honest.

But let's not forget, they do use AI's to treat breast cancer.

But that is for menopausal women.



RS2007 said:


> All their estrogen is being source-produced in the ovaries etc


Admittedly I don't know a lot about women's hormones, it really doesn't interest me, but estrogen is not only manufactured by the ovaries as you suggest.


----------



## rs007

hackskii said:


> Premenopause
> 
> Premenopause is a word used to describe the years leading up to the last period ever, when the levels of reproductive hormones are already becoming lower and more erratic, and the effects of hormone withdrawal may be present.
> 
> Ahhhh right, thats what you meant - slight different interpretation of the word on the pharmaceautical websites (of the companies that make these medicines) the word is used simply to define if the woman has been through menopause or not, as this affects the treatment route.
> 
> It is well documented that uterine cancer is known to be caused by estrogen as well as nolvadex, increases the risk of endometrial cancer (cancer of the lining of the uterus).
> 
> Now researchers with a large breast cancer study project and representatives from the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) report that tamoxifen also slightly raises the risk of uterine sarcoma, a rare cancer of the muscles or other supporting tissue of the uterus.
> 
> Problem for men here is the fact that the uterus is the same development tissues as the prostate.
> 
> So, not wanting to scare any dudes but long term use of nolva can be a problem or potentially be.
> 
> Beings that all men if they get old enough will have some degree of either BPH, prostatitis, or prostate cancer, this should warrant some concern.
> 
> This is just one point which concerned me and is why I am asking the question - people just think "good ole' tamoxifen", throw it in for PCT or if gyno flares up - whatever. When in fact it and similar drugs might be doing much nastier things than we have thought about... and may NOT be doing all the things we are crediting it for in the first place...
> 
> True, but said female is taking nolva for something, and I don't really know what she is taking to be honest. I wasnt really commenting on Zara specifically one way or the other - none of my business to be blunt. However like I said, I have certain unanswered questions with women using tamoxifen for the reasons normally stated in bodybuilding, changing fat distribution, modulating water retention - as I am not sure it does those things... or at least doesnt do them in the fashion folks think. Most people might think "who cares as long as I get the result I want", unfortunately I'm a bit more anal and want to know why... at the very least it means maybe not having to take something unnecessarily - especially with possible health concerns.
> 
> But let's not forget, they do use AI's to treat breast cancer.
> 
> But that is for menopausal women. Yes, when the only appreciable circulating estrogen WILL be generated via aromatisation since natural production is going going gone... which is not the case in anyone prior to menopause - theirs is source produced. This is why the two distinct treatment routes exist.
> 
> Admittedly I don't know a lot about women's hormones, it really doesn't interest me, but estrogen is not only manufactured by the ovaries as you suggest. Neither do I, but I am interested because I know females in the sport, and a lot of the advice they are getting given is to do the same as what guys do, just at lower doses. When you analyse this with cold logic, it quickly falls apart. I didnt suggest that estrogen is ONLY manufactured by the ovaries (silly hacks:whistling, I know full well it isnt, hence the use of "ovaries, *etc*" - but to go into a full run down of where it is produced is beyond the scope of this thread, especially when it is produced PREDOMINANTLY by the ovaries anyway - ie main source.


----------



## hackskii

Thanks for the thought provoking debate, I love diffrent angles on things.

Like you, I dont want to know what, but why, because if I know why, then the what is simple.

I know women produce about 1 10th the testosterone of men, I think the upper end is like 67 where as the range is like 320 to 960 for men (diffrent for diffrent labs), I would suspect there is some aromitization going on but not really shure how much.

Interestingly enough, many of the women are following the advice of men, and although men have the same hormones as women just in diffrent refrence ranges is interesting.

But honestly women have far more complex hormonal issues than men.

For a man, it can take up to 20 years to get to andropause.

by the age of 55 men in general have more estrogen than their female counterparts.

One last bit of trivea.

Men with ED and diagnosed with low testosterone levels have a life expetancy of just 20 years.

HRT/TRT is going to be very common very soon in men.


----------



## KINGKONG24

Zara-Leoni said:


> These are courtesty of W33BAM :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:
> 
> Some of the whole class....


 WHEN I GROW UP I WANNA BE A JUDGE AT ONE OF THESE!!! 

Zar you look top banana!!

I have not been able to get online lately...would have liked to of said this earlier.

Good nov info


----------



## KINGKONG24

Good points!

Noted!! :thumbup1:


----------



## KINGKONG24

good points.

Noted:thumbup1: (rs2007)


----------



## winger

Those are very good points Plastic Boy v7.2 and Hackinspank and here I thought all this time RS was just here for the photoshop stuff....lol


----------



## Beklet

Hacks, the word you were looking for is perimenopause :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Well here we go again..... Just about to start getting tan on etc for tomorrow.

I did my water differently this time... followed advice from a mate... This morning I was 3lbs lighter than last saturday on stage :thumbup1:

Now... assuming I don't manage to fcuk it up somehow, I should be a couple lbs lighter again tomorrow, and look a bit better


----------



## rs007

Zara who was the very tall girl with the dark straight hair? No disrespect meant to her, but she looked like she had no idea what she should be doing at any given time, as if she hadn't even seen a show before?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RS2007 said:


> Zara who was the very tall girl with the dark straight hair? No disrespect meant to her, but she looked like she had no idea what she should be doing at any given time, as if she hadn't even seen a show before?


No idea... she's italian I think? Her BF was competing... she turned up with no bikini or tan or anything! Some of the girls had spare bikinis with her and leant her one.


----------



## KINGKONG24

priceless


----------



## rs007

What just turned up and thought "fk it, I'll do a show"

odd

Ach well each to their own, she looked completely out of place on the stage - as I say, no disrespect to her like, but thats the truth. Was just wondering if you could shed any more light is all.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RS2007 said:


> What just turned up and thought "fk it, I'll do a show"
> 
> odd
> 
> Ach well each to their own, she looked completely out of place on the stage - as I say, no disrespect to her like, but thats the truth. Was just wondering if you could shed any more light is all.


Yeah was a bit.....


----------



## hilly

good look for 2moro. will you be detailing what you did different at some point?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hilly2008 said:


> good look for 2moro. will you be detailing what you did different at some point?


Cheers mate...

Not in any detail... I promised that I wouldn't.

I will say though that its included swallowing a lot of extra virgin olive oil and its possibly the most disgusting thing ever!! :ban:


----------



## Geo

RS2007 said:


> Zara who was the very tall girl with the dark straight hair? No disrespect meant to her, but she looked like she had no idea what she should be doing at any given time, as if she hadn't even seen a show before?


This is very True she looked scared to death up there. Reminds me of a Rabbit caught in the headlights kinda look.

Fair play to her though she did get up there. :thumb:

Her Hubby or Bf was in the first timers, he was the gigantic dude, must of been at leaat 7'' tall. He dwarfed me and i aint no wee fella. Oooooooft.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Geo said:


> This is very True she looked scared to death up there. Reminds me of a Rabbit caught in the headlights kinda look.
> 
> Fair play to her though she did get up there. :thumb:
> 
> *Her Hubby or Bf was in the first timers, he was the gigantic dude, must of been at leaat 7'' tall. He dwarfed me and i aint no wee fella. Oooooooft.*


Yeah thats the one lol


----------



## W33BAM

See you tomorrow my little blonde cupcake  xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> See you tomorrow my little blonde cupcake  xx


Yup indeedy!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

:rockon:


----------



## leafman

Good luck for tomoz zara :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Round two...DING DING!!!!!


----------



## MissBC

GOOD LUCK BABES :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Thanks folks


----------



## dmcc

Good luck - keep it tight!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Good luck - keep it tight!


haha will try my best


----------



## Guest

Go get em Zar!!! Great news on the weight and like you said, you'll prob lose a few more lbs overnight. Look forward to hearing how you get on. Smile and have a good time:thumbup1: (and keep it tight)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

good luck zara!!!

dont forget, SMILE!!! 

and dont forget you legs lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> Go get em Zar!!! Great news on the weight and like you said, you'll prob lose a few more lbs overnight. Look forward to hearing how you get on. Smile and have a good time:thumbup1: (and keep it tight)


Ta 



Incredible Bulk said:


> good luck zara!!!
> 
> dont forget, SMILE!!!
> 
> and dont forget you legs lol


pmsl.... if anyone shouts any of the following I will have no problems smiling.....

"Don't forget your legs"

"Keep it tight"

"Its all yours"

:lol: :lol:

Am curently standing in the kitchen waiting on last layer of tan drying.... laptop on kichen bunker.... its not the most fun I just want to go to bed!!!!!


----------



## KINGKONG24

All the best.


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ta
> 
> pmsl.... if anyone shouts any of the following I will have no problems smiling.....
> 
> "Don't forget your legs"
> 
> "Keep it tight"
> 
> "Its all yours"
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Am curently standing in the kitchen waiting on last layer of tan drying.... laptop on kichen bunker.... its not the most fun I just want to go to bed!!!!!


lol i roared all of those last Sat, and you still had a face like a bulldog chewing a wasp:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

"its all yours 26" 

lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

KINGKONG24 said:


> All the best.


Ta :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

Get em Zar..............


----------



## winger

RS2007 said:


> lol i roared all of those last Sat, and you still had a face like a bulldog chewing a wasp:whistling: :lol:


Rotflmao, RS I think I love you in a non gay way.

Zara, give em hell will ya!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RS2007 said:


> lol i roared all of those last Sat, and you still had a face like a bulldog chewing a wasp:whistling: :lol:


I never heard you 



Incredible Bulk said:


> "its all yours 26"
> 
> lol


lol! I'll p1ss myself laughing if that ends up being my number!



hackskii said:


> Get em Zar..............





winger said:


> Rotflmao, RS I think I love you in a non gay way.
> 
> Zara, give em hell will ya!


Cheers... 8st 5 this morning and still some water to come out... so, so far, 6lbs lighter than saturday


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers... 8st 5 this morning and still some water to come out... so, so far, 6lbs lighter than saturday


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## MXD

woop wopp Go Z!


----------



## dmcc

KEEP IT TIGHT

DON'T FORGET YOUR LEGS

IGNORE NUMBER 24 SHE'S AS FAT AS FCK

I'VE GOT JAFFA CAKES WAITING

etc

:thumb:


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> KEEP IT TIGHT
> 
> DON'T FORGET YOUR LEGS
> 
> IGNORE NUMBER 24 SHE'S AS FAT AS FCK
> 
> I'VE GOT JAFFA CAKES WAITING
> 
> etc
> 
> :thumb:


And don't forget No. 25 who's just skinny....

Apparently there's a massive stash of ice cream just waiting lol.......


----------



## Gym Bunny

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers... 8st 5 this morning and still some water to come out... so, so far, *6lbs lighter* than saturday


:rockon:That's awesome! Good luck for today, smile, smile, smile, you're 6lb lighter!


----------



## rs007

Best of luck Zara, I might have a word with Davy and see if I can get you no 26 put aside :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

go zara go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedKola

You looked great today Zara!  Hair peice and smiling lots did you wonders! 

Gutted the girls class didn't have a routine though!


----------



## Dawn

Heard you looked the best yet. Well done and fabulous weight loss there.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> You looked great today Zara!  Hair peice and smiling lots did you wonders!
> 
> Gutted the girls class didn't have a routine though!


Cheers Lori 

Yeah I was gonna use the hair extensions last week but they hide your back if you forget to move them when you turn round.... which is exactly what I did and Sarina had to remind me (loudly) haha 



Dawn said:


> Heard you looked the best yet. Well done and fabulous weight loss there.


Thanks Dawn.... by time got to show etc was half a stone down from week before :thumbup1: All due to better method of getting rid of water etc. It was a tough week and the method I used really took it out of me, but it got the desired result 

The standard in my class was very high... the 1st 3 girls all placed in either toned or trained figure last week and the 1st two have each got years of experience competing behind them, so I don't feel anywhere near as bad about it as last week. I haven't seen any photos yet though yet but hopefully they'll tell the same story lol.

I half thought about dieting another week and doing the UKBFF show on Sunday 24th May, but tbh I am exhausted now with it all and need a rest and to get back to normal :thumbup1:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers Lori
> 
> Yeah I was gonna use the hair extensions last week but they hide your back if you forget to move them when you turn round.... which is exactly what I did and Sarina had to remind me (loudly) haha
> 
> Thanks Dawn.... by time got to show etc was half a stone down from week before :thumbup1: All due to better method of getting rid of water etc. It was a tough week and the method I used really took it out of me, but it got the desired result
> 
> The standard in my class was very high... the 1st 3 girls all placed in either toned or trained figure last week and the 1st two have each got years of experience competing behind them, so I don't feel anywhere near as bad about it as last week. I haven't seen any photos yet though yet but hopefully they'll tell the same story lol.
> 
> I half thought about dieting another week and doing the UKBFF show on Sunday 24th May, but tbh I am exhausted now with it all and need a rest and to get back to normal :thumbup1:


How did you do then hun? I haven't seen any threads about results!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Zara-Leoni said:


> The standard in my class was very high... the *1st 3 girls all placed in either toned or trained figure last week *and the 1st two have each got years of experience competing behind them, so I don't feel anywhere near as bad about it as last week. I haven't seen any photos yet though yet but hopefully they'll tell the same story lol.
> 
> I half thought about dieting another week and doing the UKBFF show on Sunday 24th May, but tbh I am exhausted now with it all and need a rest and to get back to normal :thumbup1:





BabyYoYo said:


> How did you do then hun? I haven't seen any threads about results!!!


lol see above chick.... didn't place 1st 3 thats all I know at this point.

I actually thought I might have as during the comparisons for both rounds, the judges put me in the middle.... such is life though.


----------



## BabyYoYo

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol see above chick.... didn't place 1st 3 thats all I know at this point.
> 
> I actually thought I might have as during the comparisons for both rounds, the judges put me in the middle.... such is life though.


Ahhhh 

Sorry not very awake this morning!!!

I'm looking forward to seeing some pictures anyway, you put so much hard work in - you're still an inspiration! And the weight loss over last week was phenominal.

Are you going to let us in on your secret or are you keeping that one to your chest for next time?

Any plans to compete again maybe later in the year?!


----------



## weeman

you were noticabely improved over last week Zar and held yourself far better too (after we had all screamed our baws off to adjust your hands lmao) much better,but you didnt place ,so get on the BETA bus with me as we are a bunch of losers,gner go to the bnbf show with bestest loser t shirt on so i am lmao


----------



## Zara-Leoni

BabyYoYo said:


> Ahhhh
> 
> Sorry not very awake this morning!!!
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing some pictures anyway, you put so much hard work in - you're still an inspiration! And the weight loss over last week was phenominal.
> 
> Are you going to let us in on your secret or are you keeping that one to your chest for next time?
> 
> Any plans to compete again maybe later in the year?!


Yeah I haven't seen a single picture yet.... am very curious about one thing (which may or may not have made a difference) but I was tanning up my mate when I got there and they had the heating on in the venue :ban:so was sweating a fair bit, and when I went to get myself ready my tan had streaked on upper body a bit. I use jantana so I tried to roller on more and cover it but all it did was make the bits that hadn't streaked even darker... so ended up having to go too dark (I thought) to cover it. Might not even have been noticable on stage though... we'll see.

Not my place to disclose the method I used as I promised I wouldn't  However at least I know I've found something that works for me :thumbup1:

I might do the NABBA England in October, but am not planning on making that decision just yet lol.

Right now I just want to get back to normality


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> you were noticabely improved over last week Zar and held yourself far better too (after we had all screamed our baws off to adjust your hands lmao) much better,but you didnt place ,so get on the BETA bus with me as we are a bunch of losers,gner go to the bnbf show with bestest loser t shirt on so i am lmao


Might have to change my title to Beta Barbie.... :lol:

Bumped into Malika and she offered me some useful advice regarding certain poses and stage presence/confidence etc, also about prep and training etc.... see, no matter how you do in these things, I think so long as you come away having learned stuff for next time, they're never wasted


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Righty ho... off to a 5 year olds birthday party 

Ordinarily this wouldn't sound too great, but there will be cake and a bouncy castle, so I'm right in there.... :thumb:

The suns out too... hope we get a good summer.... I wanna be a floozy and flaunt my size 6 ass and fab abs hehe!!!


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Might have to change my title to Beta Barbie.... :lol:
> 
> Bumped into Malika and she offered me some useful advice regarding certain poses and stage presence/confidence etc, also about prep and training etc.... see, no matter how you do in these things, I think so long as you come away having learned stuff for next time, they're never wasted


Malika knows her sh1t when it comes to posing......I learnt a lot from her at the seminar, even though I can't pose for sh1t I did bear a lot of points in mind 



Zara-Leoni said:


> Righty ho... off to a 5 year olds birthday party
> 
> Ordinarily this wouldn't sound too great, but there will be cake and a bouncy castle, so I'm right in there.... :thumb:
> 
> The suns out too... hope we get a good summer.... I wanna be a floozy and flaunt my size 6 ass and fab abs hehe!!!


 :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Malika knows her sh1t when it comes to posing......I learnt a lot from her at the seminar, even though I can't pose for sh1t I did bear a lot of points in mind
> 
> :thumb: :thumb :


Yeah Malikas presence on stage and posing is 2nd to none... that was the main reason I wanted to go to manchester tbh, for the posing session.

Well... onwards and upwards! Practice, practice, practice and all that 

Kiddies party was fun pmsl... didn't stay long - made my excuses and fecked off :whistling:

What is it with the mothers of young children? Most of them must have been younger than me but the way they dress/present themselves etc... sooo frumpy! One word..... Frocks. :lol: Either that or it was Asda jeans and SANDALS! Do you lose the style chip when you have kids or something? pmsl! Anyway I was popular.... (not :tongue: ) My mate Leanne (whos daughters birthday it was) was creasing herself at the looks they were giving me... and I didn't even have my abs out just a sleeveless top 

Oh well.... Fordy wins friends and influences people again  Am sure there were a couple of muttered "thats disgusting"'s too, so I must be looking pretty good :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> The suns out too... hope we get a good summer.... I wanna be a floozy and flaunt my size 6 ass and fab abs hehe!!!


Oooh I love the Summer for that very reason........ mind keep yer growler trimmed:thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh well.... Fordy wins friends and influences people again  *Am sure there were a couple of muttered "thats disgusting"'s too*, so I must be looking pretty good :lol:


Now you KNOW that makes it all worthwhile!!!!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah Malikas presence on stage and posing is 2nd to none... that was the main reason I wanted to go to manchester tbh, for the posing session.
> 
> Well... onwards and upwards! Practice, practice, practice and all that
> 
> Kiddies party was fun pmsl... didn't stay long - made my excuses and fecked off :whistling:
> 
> What is it with the mothers of young children? Most of them must have been younger than me but the way they dress/present themselves etc... sooo frumpy! One word..... Frocks. :lol: Either that or it was Asda jeans and SANDALS! Do you lose the style chip when you have kids or something? pmsl! Anyway I was popular.... (not :tongue: ) My mate Leanne (whos daughters birthday it was) was creasing herself at the looks they were giving me... and I didn't even have my abs out just a sleeveless top
> 
> Oh well.... Fordy wins friends and influences people again  Am sure there were a couple of muttered *"thats disgusting"'s too, so I must be looking pretty good * :lol:


LMFAO!!!

Women are soooo bitchy sometimes!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> Oooh I love the Summer for that very reason........ mind keep yer growler trimmed:thumb:


Trimmed?????

Shaved...smooth as a babys bum 365 days a year :thumbup1:

There is NO requirement for hair in that department :blink: :nono:



Beklet said:


> Now you KNOW that makes it all worthwhile!!!!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


 :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:



BabyYoYo said:


> LMFAO!!!
> 
> Women are soooo bitchy sometimes!!!


pmsfl..... aye.... jealousy sweetie.... just cos they have mummy-tummys pmsl :lol:

...anyway I left early so they could have a good old bitch about how awful I looked and how they'd hate to look like that etc


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Shaved...smooth as a babys bum 365 days a year :thumbup1:
> 
> There is NO requirement for hair in that department :blink: :nono:


 Real men love hair down there, ain't that right hackinspank!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ok, photies.....

L-R... 3rd, 1st 2nd....










1st Place




























2nd Place



















3rd Place


----------



## Zara-Leoni

And Moi....

Please excuse the silly faces in some, dunno whats going on pmsl....


----------



## winger

Zara, I think if you came in a tad bit leaner you would have placed, but I am only going by the pics.

I think you look great and in my eyes I do think it was very close.


----------



## LeeB

she does smile!!! lol


----------



## VforVictory

Hi!

Congrats for the show! U look amazing-wish I could do that one day lol!

I dunno why other women are so negative about BBing...I think "thats disgusting" translates as "I'm actually jealous but cant admit it so will be mean instead"


----------



## dmcc

Jings, crivvens and help ma boab (and assorted other Scottish stereotypes). You do look better there. And I see a smile!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leeb said:


> she does smile!!! lol


....especially when a certain person brings her in half a stone lighter than the week before!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

Thank you Lee... you're an absolute star!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Jings, crivvens and help ma boab (and assorted other Scottish stereotypes). You do look better there. And I see a smile!!


Yup... there was smiling in among the silly-face-making 

Not got any of me in the bikini round yet.... that might show more.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

VforVictory said:


> Hi!
> 
> Congrats for the show! U look amazing-wish I could do that one day lol!
> 
> I dunno why other women are so negative about BBing...I think "thats disgusting" translates as "I'm actually jealous but cant admit it so will be mean instead"


Stick in you'll get there :thumbup1:

And as for the women.... well you can always content yourself with the knowledge that their husbands/boyfriends are prob looking at you wishing their wives or gf's looked like you! :lol:

Not that that happened today at all :whistling: pmsl :lol:


----------



## leafman

Zar u must need to smile like this to place 

You have a nice smile learn to make most of it :thumbup1:

And congrats. Tbh it really dont matter that you didnt place, atleast you had gutts to get up and do it and also bring urself in way lighter than the week previous. I thought you looked stunning in last photos anyway but maybe thats y i aint a judge :lol: Nice avvy :thumbup1:

Good luck and enjoy the summer (if we get one been raining for two days now ffs its not like i live in sotland or out :whistling: )


----------



## BabyYoYo

Great pics Zar -

is it a requirement to have implants for UKBFF?! :lol: I think you suit a 2 piece much better so looking forward to the next lot of pics!!! A one piece does not do your hard work justice imo

xxx


----------



## MissBC

BabyYoYo said:


> is it a requirement to have implants for UKBFF?!


only 2nd place has implants??

im debating on 1st place but if she does they are teeeeeeny


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> only 2nd place has implants??
> 
> im debating on 1st place but if she does they are teeeeeeny


No 1st place has DD's under the muscle lol.... she's absolutely ripped though so they dont look as big.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

BabyYoYo said:


> Great pics Zar -
> 
> is it a requirement to have implants for UKBFF?! :lol: I think you suit a 2 piece much better so looking forward to the next lot of pics!!! A one piece does not do your hard work justice imo
> 
> xxx


No.... but joking aside, I reckon with bodyfitness class, if 2 girls were equally good and one had implants she'd prob win it.... it suits the look of the class.

Yeah I wanna see the pics of the 1st round too lol... dunno where everyone is....?

Oh waittaminute yes I do.... they all have hangovers, bunch of drunken bums :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Zar u must need to smile like this to place
> 
> You have a nice smile learn to make most of it :thumbup1:
> 
> And congrats. Tbh it really dont matter that you didnt place, atleast you had gutts to get up and do it and also bring urself in way lighter than the week previous. I thought you looked stunning in last photos anyway but maybe thats y i aint a judge :lol: Nice avvy :thumbup1:
> 
> Good luck and enjoy the summer (if we get one been raining for two days now ffs its not like i live in sotland or out :whistling: )


lol cheers mate....

its lovely in Scotland at the minute :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> No 1st place has DD's under the muscle lol.... she's absolutely ripped though so they dont look as big.


surely if she was so ripped they would look bigger no??? DD size implants look way bigger than that (when seeing them outside the body)

otherwise in that case 2nd place must have like FF or something cause hers are massive


----------



## BabyYoYo

Zara-Leoni said:


> No.... but joking aside, I reckon with bodyfitness class, if 2 girls were equally good and one had implants she'd prob win it.... *it suits the look of the class*.
> 
> Yeah I wanna see the pics of the 1st round too lol... dunno where everyone is....?
> 
> Oh waittaminute yes I do.... they all have hangovers, bunch of drunken bums :lol:


I guess, it doesn't seem fair though!

Might have to get me some implants before I get up on stage  my breasticles are non existent now and I've got a long way to go yet! LOL


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> Real men love hair down there, ain't that right hackinspank!





MissBC said:


> surely if she was so ripped they would look bigger no??? DD size implants look way bigger than that (when seeing them outside the body)
> 
> *otherwise in that case 2nd place must have like FF or something cause hers are massive*


I dunno what size they are but yes, they are massive, having seen the reality even when not dieted down they open the doors for her :lol:

Actually thinking about it, DDs aren't necessarily that big depending on her back size....

There should be pics of both of them in the pics from Tan's seminar....


----------



## Beklet

Here....

http://www.facebook.com/pages/M-S-G-photography/71207085381#/album.php?aid=75540&id=71207085381


----------



## MissBC

Beklet said:


> I dunno what size they are but yes, they are massive, having seen the reality even when not dieted down they open the doors for her :lol:
> 
> Actually thinking about it, DDs aren't necessarily that big depending on her back size....
> 
> There should be pics of both of them in the pics from Tan's seminar....


fake DDs are pretty big.... reals not so much!

well im a DD and i have feeling mine will look bigger than that once dieted down... but will be interesting to see!!


----------



## MissBC

Beklet said:


> Here....
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/M-S-G-photography/71207085381#/album.php?aid=75540&id=71207085381


see i think they look almost bigger on stage


----------



## Beklet

MissBC said:


> fake DDs are pretty big.... reals not so much!
> 
> well im a DD and i have feeling mine will look bigger than that once dieted down... but will be interesting to see!!


DDs are DDS real or no...though shape and back size makes a difference......no-one believes I'm an E lol :lol:

And yes they will look bigger as they'll stay the same size while everything else shrinks just for the love of god don't look like those women who look like skeletons with grapefruits stuck on their chests!!! :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> surely if she was so ripped they would look bigger no??? DD size implants look way bigger than that (when seeing them outside the body)
> 
> *otherwise in that case 2nd place must have like FF or something cause hers are massive*


Prob about right.... they're very big lol



Beklet said:


> I dunno what size they are but yes, they are massive, having seen the reality even when not dieted down they open the doors for her :lol:
> 
> *Actually thinking about it, DDs aren't necessarily that big depending on her back size....*
> 
> There should be pics of both of them in the pics from Tan's seminar....


'zactly so... I used to be a 30DD then went to 32D when started training properly.... and even offseason mine are average at best lol



MissBC said:


> *fake DDs are pretty big.... reals not so much!*
> 
> well im a DD and i have feeling mine will look bigger than that once dieted down... but will be interesting to see!!


the measurements are the same how can they be a different size??? If a different back size then yeah, fair enough

Your DD's will prob look bigger than Layla's, because you are far broader than she is.... Layla is very very slender and will have a much smaller back measurement


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Your DD's will prob look bigger than Layla's, because you are far broader than she is.... Layla is very very slender and will have a much smaller back measurement


That's what I meant to say but I'm being a bit dopey today lol......

My mate is a 40DD but she's bloody massive - if her back was the same size as mine she'd be a 34FF or G :laugh:

In some bras I'm a 32F which sounds massive, but really isn't


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> That's what I meant to say but I'm being a bit dopey today lol......
> 
> My mate is a 40DD but she's bloody massive - if her back was the same size as mine she'd be a 34FF or G :laugh:
> 
> In some bras I'm a 32F which sounds massive, but really isn't


Still bigger than me ya fcuker


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Still bigger than me ya fcuker


Yeah, but then so's everything else!!! :lol: :laugh:

If I ever get as lean as you, I'll be stuck with A cups or something, I bet :sad:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Yeah, but then so's everything else!!! :lol: :laugh:
> 
> If I ever get as lean as you, I'll be stuck with A cups or something, I bet :sad:


Yeah thats the option I have to live with..... Abs or Boobs pmsl....

One day when I make lots of money I'll get them done :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol cheers mate....
> 
> its lovely in Scotland at the minute :thumb:


Is that some sort of sick joke :confused1: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Is that some sort of sick joke :confused1: :lol:


Nope. Was sitting out in the sun this afternoon actually with my mate (escaping the 5yr olds)


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara - not only did you look far better you looked far comfier. What ever you did worked. just a real shame you didn't have this person to prep you the whole time! Well done...eat cake!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Zara - not only did you look far better you looked far comfier. What ever you did worked. just a real shame you didn't have this person to prep you the whole time! Well done...eat cake!!!!


Thank you.... 

Have had a wee pig-out today... back to clean-ish eating and decent water intake tomorrow.... dont wanna turn into a fat bloater haha 

Got this MMA show on saturday too.... have to look decent in hotpants, heels and crop top so prob lay off the cake til after then :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Welllll....

Normal service has resumed 

Had two days of eating rubbish and am wholeheartedly sick of it now!

Have been cooking last night and this morning.... forgot how much I enjoy cooking when its not bloody diet food (oooh look....MORE boiled chicken pmsl).

Am looking forward to eating good food that I enjoy again... got a big pot of bolognese sitting in kitchen now... (fresh herbs, red wine etc in...) :thumbup1: Have wheat-free pasta with it.. tastes the exact same without the nasty wheat.

Have got myself some oat-based musili (again... keep away from wheat bleurgh) and had that this morning with eggnation/extreme protein...

I plan to keep eating in a similar-ish fashion to before except the food wont be as plain. Is what I normally do anyway really, just nice to be getting back to it... and cooking again!  (ok maybe its sad to enjoy that as much but hey...)

Had 2 days off gym also and back to that today too... looking forward to being able to train properly again with renewed vigour :thumbup1:

Now all I need to do is get work back on track and we're cooking with gas!! :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88

Sounds like everything is in order then 

Are you now away from comps for a while then?


----------



## hilly

sounds like you are all sorted.

Question zara i no we should avoid wheat but i cnt find the exact reasons why could you explain? i no ive read it before but i have gone a total blank.

thnks


----------



## strongasanox

hilly2008 said:


> sounds like you are all sorted.
> 
> Question zara i no we should avoid wheat but i cnt find the exact reasons why could you explain? i no ive read it before but i have gone a total blank.
> 
> thnks


wheat is a nightmare if you have IBS


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> Sounds like everything is in order then
> 
> Are you now away from comps for a while then?


Either til Oct or next May.... not deccided yet. Will decide once life gets back to normal and I'm thinking straight 



hilly2008 said:


> sounds like you are all sorted.
> 
> Question zara i no we should avoid wheat but i cnt find the exact reasons why could you explain? i no ive read it before but i have gone a total blank.
> 
> thnks


Personally I have IBS and just find it very hard to digest.... my stomach swells up and I feel as if I get very "watery" when I eat it.

TBH I'm a little bit the same with all cereals but I find wheat the worst.... its in bloody everything too :thumbdown:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

strongasanox said:


> wheat is a nightmare if you have IBS


lol posted same time


----------



## hilly

interesting because i am finding i am bloating alot recently when eating a good amount of museli/oats anything over 250g in the day and i become pretty bloated and hold a hell of a lot of water so this maybe the reason.

I will get some wheat and gluten free museli/oats i have been looking at and try those this weekend on high carb day.

thnks zara/stronga


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hilly2008 said:


> interesting because i am finding i am bloating alot recently when eating a good amount of museli/oats anything over 250g in the day and i become pretty bloated and hold a hell of a lot of water so this maybe the reason.
> 
> I will get some wheat and gluten free museli/oats i have been looking at and try those this weekend on high carb day.
> 
> thnks zara/stronga


Try sainsburys for their "free from" range... very big range compared to most supermarkets :thumbup1:

Lot of people cut oats in last week of contest prep for this reason too.... the cereal I have is Jordans Oat something-or-other... they do a few with no wheat in.


----------



## Origin

just have oats and add your own fruit and nuts for off season. Much cheaper than boxed 'free from' muesli and you can tailor it to your preferences!


----------



## ares1

my mum is a coeliac, aparently its more common in "celts" - Did a lot of research into this a while back as i was going to set up a gluten free retailer. Youre quite lucky, from my experience there is a lot more "gluten free" food available up in scotland.

BTW, if you havent eaten gluten for a while and accidentally have some, the results can be quite gross.


----------



## Guest

Nice job Zar, you looked great and much improved from the week before. Wasnt online all weekend so this is the first i could stop in.

Proud of you hun


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> Nice job Zar, you looked great and much improved from the week before. Wasnt online all weekend so this is the first i could stop in.
> 
> Proud of you hun


Thank you :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

Zara this is not a stroke job, but I think you look great, but more importantly you are very pretty!

Must be nice to have the total package. :whistling: Well minus the PMT stuff...lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Zara this is not a stroke job, but I think you look great, but more importantly you are very pretty!
> 
> Must be nice to have the total package. :whistling: Well minus the PMT stuff...lol


Lol cheers winger.... PMT makes us human :wink:

Not so sure about that.... If I get another 4-5lbs off next time maybe.... 

Meantime.... the organiser of the show emailed me a photo his brother took


----------



## winger

Well 4-5 lbs has no bearing in my opinion as far as beauty. You have a very pretty face and I am not attracted to blonds. :whistling:

Zara, you would look good bald and out of shape, ok there I said it....lol:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Well 4-5 lbs has no bearing in my opinion as far as beauty. You have a very pretty face and I am not attracted to blonds. :whistling:
> 
> Zara, you would look good bald and out of shape, ok there I said it....lol:thumbup1:


hahaha winger you old smoothie pmsl....


----------



## dmcc

She smiles!!!


----------



## leafman

nice new pic zar :thumbup1: So have you got any more comps later in year? i know you said there was one you could do but hadnt decided yet. When will u decide wether or not to do it.

I admire you i couldnt be @rsed with all the prep and stuff :lol: But then suppose thats why im a skinny 27 year old 

Looking good and all that carry on :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> She smiles!!!


I have my moments


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> nice new pic zar :thumbup1: So have you got any more comps later in year? i know you said there was one you could do but hadnt decided yet. When will u decide wether or not to do it.
> 
> I admire you i couldnt be @rsed with all the prep and stuff :lol: But then suppose thats why im a skinny 27 year old
> 
> Looking good and all that carry on :thumbup1:


Cheers mate.... I won't decide for a while.... need to get my life and other affairs in order first. Too much has suffered as a result....

Happier news.... changed my training programme a little, and have been cutting out recipes from bodybuilding mags and am planning trying two of them tonight :thumbup1: (yes I know its late, but I need food for tomorrow  ).


----------



## avril

dmcc said:


> She smiles!!!


she only smiled cos she was getting death threats from us all in audience ha ha

it makes such a difference to someone presentation if they can actually look as though they are enjoying it up there...and not going to vommit everywhere....


----------



## winger

avril said:


> she only smiled cos she was getting death threats from us all in audience ha ha
> 
> it makes such a difference to someone presentation if they can actually look as though they are enjoying it up there...and not going to vommit everywhere....


Avril I think I love you! Nice to see you again. :whistling:


----------



## avril

winger said:


> Avril I think I love you! Nice to see you again. :whistling:


i love you too...and im always kicking around..not always posting but im always here at some point in the day....

you know...if you didnt live so far away...ide consider stalking you winger lol

like a sexual predator of your very own lol

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chris1

I'm with Avril Wingman, I'd be stalking you every day you big stud 

Just thought I would stop and by and say nothing useful as usual other than you rock 

and I think I love you :wub:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> I'm with Avril Wingman, I'd be stalking you every day you big stud
> 
> Just thought I would stop and by and say nothing useful as usual other than you rock
> 
> *and I think I love you* :wub:


Oh thank god.....

....and there was me starting to think I was completely unlovable! 

(unless you have a mental illness that you have thus far not disclosed....? :whistling: )


----------



## winger

you know...if you didnt live so far away...ide consider stalking you winger lol

like a sexual predator of your very own lol

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jay.32

Zara-Leoni said:


> And Moi....
> 
> Please excuse the silly faces in some, dunno whats going on pmsl....


 you look amazing:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Okaaaaay, so.

Training and all that stuff 

Took 3 days off gym after show.... went back yesterday.

Have decided the time has come to start training legs, so they shall now be part of my weekly programme :thumbup1:

*So... Wednesday.... Legs.*

Now.... before anyone starts I KNOW they are incredibly weak.... they look ok but there is fcuk all strength to them since they never actually DO anything lol.

Incline sled leg press (basically exact copy of the hammer strength one).

10 x 70kg (3 sets)

Squats

10 x 20kg (empty bar)

7 x 60kg (2 sets)... Now these were not to parallel... just as far down as I felt safe training on my own with weak legs 

Hamstring curls

12 x 7 plates (3 sets) Dunno what the plates weigh.... shall try find out

Leg extensions

35kg x 10

50kg x 7

*Thursday (today)... Back*

Little warm up doing machine rows.... 2 sets of 20, 5 plates.

Chins (attempt)

4/5 half reps (3 sets)

Pull up things....

Dunno what you call these... basically you lower the smith machine bar, get underneath it and keeping body and legs straight, feet together and heels on the floor, hold the bar with an overhand grip and pull body up so chest meets the bar, keeping body straight whole time.

20 reps

16 reps

14 reps

Barbell Rows

25kg? x 15 (3 sets)

Lat Pull Downs

30kg x 10 (3 sets)

Not the greatest back workout ever... normally would include low pulley rows and single arm rows, but easing back into training properly after dieting and feeling [email protected] for so long.

*Diet *

This is different every day but as a rough guide;

Breakfast;

oat based musli with eggnation/extreme protein poured over

~or~ Wholegrain toast and eggs

Mid morning/Lunch/Mid afternoon;

3 meals.....

made up from 2 meals and one shake (eggnation and extreme protein) or protein bar.

Meals will be stuff like homemade salmon burgers, bolognese and wheat free pasta, marinated chicken and sautéed potatoes etc.

PWO;

Protein shake

Evening Meal;

Prob similar to afternoon meals or steak/chops etc with vegetables and so on.

Snacks will attempt to limit to fruit and protein bars if required, and plan to have a cheat meal on saturday nights if I want pizza etc :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jay.32 said:


> you look amazing:thumbup1:


Thank you. 

Better next time :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> I love you too Zara, after all it is your thread. :innocent:


Yeah but I *know* you're mentally ill winger....  :lol:


----------



## Chris1

No, I'm fine 90% of the time


----------



## Zara-Leoni

avril said:


> *she only smiled cos she was getting death threats from us all in audience ha ha *
> 
> it makes such a difference to someone presentation if they can actually look as though they are enjoying it up there...and not going to vommit everywhere....


There was a lot getting shouted at me.... pmsl. Drowned out most shouts for other people haha....

"Move your hair Zara!"

"Smile Zara"

"Hands Zara!"

then there was the drunken heckling from Ramsay and co....

"Keep it tight Zara!"

"Don't forget your legs Zara!"

"Bring on the Jaffa Cakes!"

etc etc... 

Spent half the time giggling at the drunken abuse and the other half trying to hear what the hell was being shouted at me 

Wouldn't have it any other way though :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> No, I'm fine 90% of the time


whats the other 10%? Full Moons? :lol:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah but I *know* you're mentally ill winger....  :lol:


You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing.


Hey... whatever keeps you smiling :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Little update....

Settled into a routine with food properly now that the novelty of eating again has worn off lol. Nice and clean... high protein etc with the odd treat if i want it 

Really enjoying training now that I have energy again haha.... still doing cardio. Not as much obviously but conscious of the rebound effect possibility. Am currently about half a stone heavier than my last show and want 2lbs off then will try to maintain at that 

Might be venturing off on some fordy-epic-adventures very soon.... life is for living hey? :thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> Might be venturing off on some fordy-epic-adventures very soon.... life is for living hey? :thumbup1:


make sure you keep the PR updates babes mwahahahahaha :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> make sure you keep the PR updates babes mwahahahahaha :whistling:


Ah well.... I would.... but as you will have noticed nobody is posting in there since it is clearly not secure or confidential 

Shall stick to email :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Little update....
> 
> Might be venturing off on some fordy-epic-adventures very soon.... life is for living hey? :thumbup1:


Oooohhh... My mind is wondering what this could mean???:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> Oooohhh... My mind is wondering what this could mean???:laugh:


Just decided to stop wishing my life was different and get out and do something about it.

Should hopefully be getting out of Scotland a fair bit too :thumbup1:

Take chances..... lifes too short not to


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> *Just decided to stop wishing my life was different and get out and do something about it.*
> 
> Should hopefully be getting out of Scotland a fair bit too :thumbup1:
> 
> Take chances..... lifes too short not to


Sounds like "the secret" I carry around a gratitude stone with me:thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

ZEUS said:


> Sounds like "the secret" I carry around a gratitude stone with me:thumbup1:


I loved that movie.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> Sounds like "the secret" I carry around a gratitude stone with me:thumbup1:


Yes well..... I told you to watch it so thought I ought to start putting more of it into practice myself! 

Starting now!

(Oh yeah.... been training and all that pish... yady yady yady.....

Gonna have to start making guest appearances at other gyms on my travels though  )


----------



## jw007

Good, minimal training in a journal

Just the way I like it 

Carry on


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Good, minimal training in a journal
> 
> Just the way I like it
> 
> Carry on


Ahhhhh you'd be proud of me.

Bought some jaffa cakes yesterday  :thumbup1:

Not sure am ready for the stella yet though..... baby steps :thumbup1:


----------



## Tall

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ahhhhh you'd be proud of me.
> 
> Bought some jaffa cakes yesterday  :thumbup1:
> 
> *Not sure am ready for the stella yet though..... baby steps* :thumbup1:


Time for you to resume your rightful place at the kitchen sink :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Tall said:


> Time for you to resume your rightful place at the kitchen sink :thumbup1:


Oops..... sorry sir..... :blush:

*YEAH RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!! *

PMSFL......

Now shut up bitch and bring me a beer from the fridge :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yes well..... I told you to watch it so thought I ought to start putting more of it into practice myself!
> 
> Starting now!
> 
> (Oh yeah.... been training and all that pish... yady yady yady.....
> 
> Gonna have to start making guest appearances at other gyms on my travels though  )


Yes you did and I enjoyed the watch:thumbup1:

You can make a guest appearance in my gym any time!!!!


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yes well..... I told you to watch it so thought I ought to start putting more of it into practice myself!
> 
> Starting now!
> 
> (Oh yeah.... been training and all that pish... yady yady yady.....
> 
> *Gonna have to start making guest appearances at other gyms on my travels though *  )


Yep...it's the way forward!!!! :thumb: :rockon:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> Yes you did and I enjoyed the watch:thumbup1:
> 
> You can make a guest appearance in my gym any time!!!!


....I'm not allowed into the states...... :whistling:

:innocent:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Yep...it's the way forward!!!! :thumb: :rockon:


Change is as good as a rest and all that.... :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> ....I'm not allowed into the states...... :whistling:
> 
> :innocent:


^^^^ pmsl. snap

Im glad ur enjoying training now u have more energy about you and hope things go well. Whats ur plans as far as training goes zar? are you trying to get more size or backing off for a bit or what? Hope things go well anyways.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> ^^^^ pmsl. snap
> 
> Im glad ur enjoying training now u have more energy about you and hope things go well. Whats ur plans as far as training goes zar? are you trying to get more size or backing off for a bit or what? Hope things go well anyways.


[email protected] eh? :lol:

I should get a decent rebound effect.... once u start eating properly again etc your body is very anabolic and you grow prob better than any other time :thumbup1:

Apart from that business as usual.... kinda


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> ....I'm not allowed into the states...... :whistling:
> 
> :innocent:


Why not??


----------



## prebbz

you have got a lovley body zara


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> [email protected] eh? :lol:
> 
> I should get a decent rebound effect.... once u start eating properly again etc your body is very anabolic and you grow prob better than any other time :thumbup1:
> 
> Apart from that business as usual.... kinda


ahhhh so u have just told me what is meant by a rebound in such few words lol. I like it and i understand it  Nicly put :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Still here, still training, still doing a little cardio....

Diet fine etc yady yady yady.... Jaffa cake consumption right on schedule :thumbup1:

Sunbathing is going better than diet OR training right now though if I am honest.... bring on the summer!  :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Well I thought I should update my journal.

Trained. Did cardio.....

yup, thats about it.

Felt I should write something though for the dedicated who have trawled through 2500 posts just to check up on me :lol:

Hang on I'll go and make bebo and facebook public for you too then you can have a RIGHT good nose :thumbup1: :lol:


----------



## leafman

Sunbathing in scotland :confused1: are u really sure ?? :lol:

scotland is good for pike fishing but not sunbathing in my experience (wich is very limited)  Ohh and glad ur enjoying things zar, about time least ur not stressing about dieting  So what weight like now? I reckon u should keep this journal updated with summer pics of yourself sunbathing :whistling: :lol: 

for obvious reasons like checking shape and size and conditioning 

ok ok worth a try


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Sunbathing in scotland :confused1: are u really sure ?? :lol:
> 
> scotland is good for pike fishing but not sunbathing in my experience (wich is very limited)  Ohh and glad ur enjoying things zar, about time least ur not stressing about dieting  So what weight like now? I reckon u should keep this journal updated with summer pics of yourself sunbathing :whistling: :lol:
> 
> for obvious reasons like checking shape and size and conditioning
> 
> ok ok worth a try


Am in Cambridge not Scotland... keep up man pmsl! 

I have put on about 9lbs since last comp.... body grabs and holds all you eat at first as it thinks its starving, but since am still training and trying to fit in 4 1hr cardio sessions per week, plus eating reasonably clean, that should hopefully level out in the next couple weeks when it realises is getting fed regular carbs etc again, and should lose 2-3lbs. :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

9 lbs doesn't seem like very much actually.


----------



## Guest

Stopping in to return the love, sweet princess Zara


----------



## winger

ZEUS said:


> Stopping in to return the love, sweet princess Zara


Do try not to sugar coat it will ya. Damn, you two get a roofie. 

Zeus, you are one smooth operator you are. That had some Yoda undertones...lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> 9 lbs doesn't seem like very much actually.


Hmmmm.... does to moi haha 

I still got abs and nice glutes etc.... little bit striations/veins on shoulders when warm etc... jst wanna make sure I keep it that way :thumbup1:



ZEUS said:


> Stopping in to return the love, sweet princess Zara


Awwww ta sweetie :wub:

And for my little stalker.... I went shopping in town after gym today... then I came back, had some mince and wheat-free pasta and a protein shake, had a shower, went online for a while, made some dinner etc....

Just so you know and dont need to try look it up on google :lol:

Oh yeah and heres a tip.... the posts are date stamped. You might wanna check them...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Do try not to sugar coat it will ya. Damn, you two get a roofie.
> 
> Zeus, you are one smooth operator you are. That had some Yoda undertones...lol


s'ok am safe from any roofie-ing..... theres an ocean between us :lol:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> s'ok am safe from any roofie-ing..... theres an ocean between us :lol:


Well any good stalker will make you think that, not that I would know anything about that...lol

Post up some pics of those abs and show us gentlemen some bootie will ya!


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> s'ok am safe from any roofie-ing..... theres an ocean between us :lol:


:sad: and that damn ocean is sooooooo frustrating:laugh:

and I don't use roofies!!!!! What kind of guy do you think I am!!!!

(I use my intoxicating charm) :lol:


----------



## winger

ZEUS said:


> (I use my intoxicating charm) :lol:


Funny, your last PM put me to sleep....lol

Zeus, when I said roofie, I mean it was for you..


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Well any good stalker will make you think that, not that I would know anything about that...lol
> 
> Post up some pics of those abs and show us gentlemen some bootie will ya!


Aint got no pics at the mo sorry 

See what I can do soon


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Am in Cambridge not Scotland... keep up man pmsl!
> 
> I have put on about 9lbs since last comp.... body grabs and holds all you eat at first as it thinks its starving, but since am still training and trying to fit in 4 1hr cardio sessions per week, plus eating reasonably clean, that should hopefully level out in the next couple weeks when it realises is getting fed regular carbs etc again, and should lose 2-3lbs. :thumbup1:


Right iv been back like god knows how many pages and see no sign of u being in cambridge :lol: But i knew u couldnt be sunbathing in scotland 

Thanks for update on weight tbh i didnt really no what a rebound was all about till u said :whistling: Hope it goes well and enjoy ur summer :thumbup1: 

Oh and who is the stalker :whistling: come on tell all  worth a try :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Right iv been back like god knows how many pages and see no sign of u being in cambridge :lol: But i knew u couldnt be sunbathing in scotland
> 
> Thanks for update on weight tbh i didnt really no what a rebound was all about till u said :whistling: Hope it goes well and enjoy ur summer :thumbup1:
> 
> Oh and who is the stalker :whistling: come on tell all  worth a try :tongue:


Under location it says....

ffs Mr Observant eh......... :whistling:

:lol:

Anyways is bloody cold now regardless!

The Stalker....

jst someone who has been cyber-stalking me due to their own sad insecurities and paranoia....

best of it is.... its the very fact that they've been doing that and voilating privacy/obsessing/stalking etc that causes their downfall and makes them lose the thing they're trying to keep lol.

Anyhoo.... jst for you love;

I had oats for breakfast.... missed gym as was working early....worked all afternoon and had some very late lunch with a mate, then did little bit shopping (girly stuff.... makeup etc).

You'll be loving the fact am in Cambridge eh?

Ah well..... too late to do anything about it now  :whistling:

I'd love to know why there are so many fruit loops in the world.

Meanwhile I shall carry on in my own little world regardless.... and ppl who dnt like it can feel free to GTF


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Under location it says....
> 
> ffs Mr Observant eh......... :whistling:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Anyways is bloody cold now regardless!
> 
> The Stalker....
> 
> jst someone who has been cyber-stalking me due to their own sad insecurities and paranoia....
> 
> best of it is.... its the very fact that they've been doing that and voilating privacy/obsessing/stalking etc that causes their downfall and makes them lose the thing they're trying to keep lol.
> 
> Anyhoo.... jst for you love;
> 
> I had oats for breakfast.... missed gym as was working early....worked all afternoon and had some very late lunch with a mate, then did little bit shopping (girly stuff.... makeup etc).
> 
> You'll be loving the fact am in Cambridge eh?
> 
> Ah well..... too late to do anything about it now  :whistling:
> 
> I'd love to know why there are so many fruit loops in the world.
> 
> Meanwhile I shall carry on in my own little world regardless.... and ppl who dnt like it can feel free to GTF


hahahahaha ok ok i didnt even look there pmsl :lol:  next time u have to say in ur journal, i mean u do have more than one stalker u no :whistling: :lol: 

and as for stalker well :lol: He gets his own little updates bet he feels very special haha, hope it all goes well anyways Zar :thumbup1:


----------



## Goose

How come you moved to Cambridge?? Bit of a location change!! Thats near me.


----------



## Beklet

Ha ha but even nearer me! She doesn't just attract male stalkers ya know . . . Muahahaha!!


----------



## Chris1

Zara-Leoni said:


> Under location it says....
> 
> ffs Mr Observant eh......... :whistling:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Anyways is bloody cold now regardless!
> 
> The Stalker....
> 
> jst someone who has been cyber-stalking me due to their own sad insecurities and paranoia....
> 
> best of it is.... its the very fact that they've been doing that and voilating privacy/obsessing/stalking etc that causes their downfall and makes them lose the thing they're trying to keep lol.
> 
> Anyhoo.... jst for you love;
> 
> I had oats for breakfast.... missed gym as was working early....worked all afternoon and had some very late lunch with a mate, then did little bit shopping (girly stuff.... makeup etc).
> 
> You'll be loving the fact am in Cambridge eh?
> 
> Ah well..... too late to do anything about it now  :whistling:
> 
> I'd love to know why there are so many fruit loops in the world.
> 
> Meanwhile I shall carry on in my own little world regardless.... and ppl who dnt like it can feel free to GTF


Thanks for writing it all down babe, mans I have more stalking time to spread around now 

You're next Wingman!!


----------



## winger

A good stalker you shouldn't even know they are there. 

Zara, a pretty as you are I am not surprised you don't have more stalkers. :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> and as for stalker well :lol: He gets his own little updates bet he feels very special haha, hope it all goes well anyways Zar :thumbup1:


Never said it was a "he" did I? pmsl..... :lol:



Beklet said:


> Ha ha but even nearer me! She doesn't just attract male stalkers ya know . . . Muahahaha!!


Aye jst up the road :thumbup1:

Training this weekend? 



Goose said:


> How come you moved to Cambridge?? Bit of a location change!! Thats near me.


Never said I MOVED either jst said thats current location.... 

I still have a house in Scotland also :thumbup1:



winger said:


> A good stalker you shouldn't even know they are there.
> 
> Zara, a pretty as you are I am not surprised you don't have more stalkers. :whistling:


More?

I can think of at least 7 off the top of my head.... most, but not all, male. And thats only current.... have had some crackers in the past... wouldn't believe me if I told you some of the stories pmsl :lol:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> More?
> 
> *I can think of at least 7 off the top of my head*.... most, but not all, male. And thats only current.... have had some crackers in the past... wouldn't believe me if I told you some of the stories pmsl :lol:


Am I included in that 7 ?? :lol: If so I hope I make the top 3


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> Thanks for writing it all down babe, mans I have more stalking time to spread around now
> 
> You're next Wingman!!


Anytime kiddo :thumbup1:

For the record (stalkers and stalkerettes) I have been working my @rse off and hardly had time to get online.... this is me jst trying to keep my eyes open long enough to catch up with emails etc....

Don't actually think I have been this tired in a very long time.

Ah well.... what doesn't kill you makes you stronger eh? Lifes too short to sit around :rockon:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> Am I included in that 7 ?? :lol: If so I hope I make the top 3


No actually..... you are a "faux-stalker" ie you pretend.... but I've never actually had you;

A) sitting outside my house

B) phoning and hanging up

C) phoning and pretending to be someone else

D) phoning other people to ask about me

E) phoning me and asking about my relationship with other people

F) phoning and heavy breathing/perving/threatening to rape me and dispose of my body...

G) Knowing 1001 things about me (in more detail than close friends) despite never having met me

H) Going online every single day with the sole purpose of checking various websites for updates by me

I) Googling me daily

J) Sending random gifts to my work/house with no name on them

K) Telling people (my friends included) we are in a relationship when we barely know each other

L) Crying at posts I make on websites

M) Freaking out at other people over things I've written in my journal/on facebook/bebo etc

N) Turning up drunk at my work in tears declaring undying love and trying to run the doors resulting in a pub full of locked-in customers

O) Breaking into my neighbours house when drunk thinking it was mine...

Ah I could go on but I am very tired and my memorys rubbish when tired... I may update tomorrow


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> No actually..... you are a "faux-stalker" ie you pretend.... but I've never actually had you;
> 
> A) sitting outside my house
> 
> B) phoning and hanging up
> 
> C) phoning and pretending to be someone else
> 
> D) phoning other people to ask about me
> 
> E) phoning me and asking about my relationship with other people
> 
> F) phoning and heavy breathing/perving/threatening to rape me and dispose of my body...
> 
> G) Knowing 1001 things about me (in more detail than close friends) despite never having met me
> 
> H) Going online every single day with the sole purpose of checking various websites for updates by me
> 
> I) Googling me daily
> 
> J) Sending random gifts to my work/house with no name on them
> 
> *K) Telling people (my friends included) we are in a relationship when we barely know each other*
> 
> L) Crying at posts I make on websites
> 
> M) Freaking out at other people over things I've written in my journal/on facebook/bebo etc
> 
> N) Turning up drunk at my work in tears declaring undying love and trying to run the doors resulting in a pub full of locked-in customers
> 
> O) Breaking into my neighbours house when drunk thinking it was mine...
> 
> Ah I could go on but I am very tired and my memorys rubbish when tired... I may update tomorrow


ummmmm......actually Zar... I do tell people we are in a relationship:smartass:

In all fairness, I do describe it to people as a UKM cyber relationship:lol:


----------



## Beklet

A mate of mine gets some quality stalkers.....

Apart from the girl he was seeing for 3 months who stalked him for 2 years afterwards (he got 2 injunctions out on her)...

He was showing me texts from some random bint from the club (he's a doorman/stripper) which were somewhat explicit, but some of them were just plain wrong.

As well as the scat fetish ones, she apparently wanted his sexy toenail clippings in her bellybutton...WTF?? mg:

Would be bad enough if he'd been there but he tells me he's never even touched her, and he never replies, she just sends them!!!

He did have a shock with an ex that was texting him though......she said she had one more year of school and he was panicking.....then she told him she meant 6th form, so he breathed a big sigh of relief that he was poking her when she was 15 and not 12..... :blink: (he's 37.....)


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> No actually..... you are a "faux-stalker" ie you pretend.... but I've never actually had you;
> 
> A) sitting outside my house
> 
> B) phoning and hanging up
> 
> C) phoning and pretending to be someone else
> 
> D) phoning other people to ask about me
> 
> E) phoning me and asking about my relationship with other people
> 
> F) phoning and heavy breathing/perving/threatening to rape me and dispose of my body...
> 
> G) Knowing 1001 things about me (in more detail than close friends) despite never having met me
> 
> H) Going online every single day with the sole purpose of checking various websites for updates by me
> 
> I) Googling me daily
> 
> J) Sending random gifts to my work/house with no name on them
> 
> K) Telling people (my friends included) we are in a relationship when we barely know each other
> 
> L) Crying at posts I make on websites
> 
> M) Freaking out at other people over things I've written in my journal/on facebook/bebo etc
> 
> N) Turning up drunk at my work in tears declaring undying love and trying to run the doors resulting in a pub full of locked-in customers
> 
> O) Breaking into my neighbours house when drunk thinking it was mine...
> 
> Ah I could go on but I am very tired and my memorys rubbish when tired... I may update tomorrow


Please tell me these comments are jokes :lol: Otherwise some people have some serious issuse lmfao. I mean F is just taking p1ss lol. And also how the fukc do u get woman stalkers?? Can i phone for tips Zar :whistling:

Seriously watch how u go, u get me all worried with comments like that ffs :laugh:


----------



## winger

For all you stalkers out there A-O doesn't work to get the girl. :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Please tell me these comments are jokes :lol: Otherwise some people have some serious issuse lmfao. I mean F is just taking p1ss lol. And also how the fukc do u get woman stalkers?? Can i phone for tips Zar :whistling:
> 
> Seriously watch how u go, u get me all worried with comments like that ffs :laugh:


Yeah that one resulted in a year long police investigation but when they finally traced him through phone records he jst denied it and they couldnt prove someone else hadn't been using his phone. To this day I dont know who it was....

Wish I did I could think up some suitable retaliations pmsl...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> A mate of mine gets some quality stalkers.....
> 
> Apart from the girl he was seeing for 3 months who stalked him for 2 years afterwards (he got 2 injunctions out on her)...
> 
> He was showing me texts from some random bint from the club (he's a doorman/stripper) which were somewhat explicit, but some of them were just plain wrong.
> 
> As well as the scat fetish ones, she apparently wanted his sexy toenail clippings in her bellybutton...WTF?? mg:
> 
> Would be bad enough if he'd been there but he tells me he's never even touched her, and he never replies, she just sends them!!!
> 
> He did have a shock with an ex that was texting him though......she said she had one more year of school and he was panicking.....then she told him she meant 6th form, so he breathed a big sigh of relief that he was poking her when *she was 15* and not 12..... :blink: (he's 37.....)


FFS....

WRONG!


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah that one resulted in a year long police investigation but when they finally traced him through phone records he jst denied it and they couldnt prove someone else hadn't been using his phone. To this day I dont know who it was....
> 
> Wish I did I could think up some suitable retaliations pmsl...


I need a blonde wig, big muscles and a sexy **** and ill get stalkers :confused1: You should of tried to work your charm skills on the nice officer to try get ur freinds address :whistling:

Zara please stalk me ill pay good money :lol: I could also make it easyier for you and supply you with all the tools of the trade.....

mobile phone

pen and pad

sunglasses

binoculars (i no i cant spell) :cursing:

a note pad with my email phone number and address :thumbup1:

smelly underpants to sniff :thumbup1:

a copy of trainspotters weekly for u to read while u wait

and if ur really lucky ill even leave some toe nail clippings in a sealable bag :thumbup1:

Just a thought, id love a stalker so anyone wishing to take this oppurtunity pm me for details :thumb:

:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> I need a blonde wig, big muscles and a sexy **** and ill get stalkers :confused1: You should of tried to work your charm skills on the nice officer to try get ur freinds address :whistling:
> 
> Zara please stalk me ill pay good money :lol: I could also make it easyier for you and supply you with all the tools of the trade.....
> 
> mobile phone
> 
> pen and pad
> 
> sunglasses
> 
> binoculars (i no i cant spell) :cursing:
> 
> a note pad with my email phone number and address :thumbup1:
> 
> smelly underpants to sniff :thumbup1:
> 
> a copy of trainspotters weekly for u to read while u wait
> 
> and if ur really lucky ill even leave some toe nail clippings in a sealable bag :thumbup1:
> 
> Just a thought, id love a stalker so anyone wishing to take this oppurtunity pm me for details :thumb:
> 
> :lol:


LMFAO....

If you want a same-sex stalker, all you have to do is simply exist and be friends with someone they are obsessed with :lol:

I've thought up another one:

P) Steal someones mobile phone bill and call all the numbers they regularly call or text to see who they are, and if of the opposite sex to the person you are stalking, then quiz them on exactly what their relationship is with the person :lol:


----------



## dmcc

Life's never boring in Zara-land, is it? :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Life's never boring in Zara-land, is it? :lol:


God no, never! :wink:


----------



## evad

just to say i was here

didnt read any posts, had nowt to say

except ey up



ignore that i feel its only fair to congratulate winger on his smoothness



> A good stalker you shouldn't even know they are there.
> 
> Zara, a pretty as you are I am not surprised you don't have more stalkers.





> A) sitting outside my house
> 
> B) phoning and hanging up
> 
> C) phoning and pretending to be someone else
> 
> D) phoning other people to ask about me
> 
> E) phoning me and asking about my relationship with other people
> 
> F) phoning and heavy breathing/perving/threatening to rape me and dispose of my body...
> 
> G) Knowing 1001 things about me (in more detail than close friends) despite never having met me
> 
> H) Going online every single day with the sole purpose of checking various websites for updates by me
> 
> I) Googling me daily
> 
> J) Sending random gifts to my work/house with no name on them
> 
> K) Telling people (my friends included) we are in a relationship when we barely know each other
> 
> L) Crying at posts I make on websites
> 
> M) Freaking out at other people over things I've written in my journal/on facebook/bebo etc
> 
> N) Turning up drunk at my work in tears declaring undying love and trying to run the doors resulting in a pub full of locked-in customers
> 
> O) Breaking into my neighbours house when drunk thinking it was mine...


my life is so boring, ive only done half of that list


----------



## winger

davetherave said:


> just to say i was here
> 
> didnt read any posts, had nowt to say
> 
> except ey up
> 
> 
> 
> ignore that i feel its only fair to congratulate winger on his smoothness
> 
> my life is so boring, ive only done half of that list


Then you need to step up and stop doing sh1t half ass. :whistling:

The trials of being a hot chick. It's tough for me to be compassionate...lol

Zara, would you rather be homely and not be notice except for being ugly?


----------



## Kate1976

Hi Zara,

How long are you in Cambridge? Are you training at the moment?

Meant in a non-stalkery way 

Cheers

Kate


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> LMFAO....
> 
> If you want a same-sex stalker, all you have to do is simply exist and be friends with someone they are obsessed with :lol:
> 
> I've thought up another one:
> 
> P) Steal someones mobile phone bill and call all the numbers they regularly call or text to see who they are, and if of the opposite sex to the person you are stalking, then quiz them on exactly what their relationship is with the person :lol:


hahaha sounds like a personal experience one that does :whistling: So you wanna be mates and find me a fiend i mean freind, or does it mean he will come find me (or she with bit of luck) 

Sooooo... if say, we had had a sexual relationship this stalker would really want to know this type of info :whistling: Do you pay good money Mr stalker  If so... [email protected] Ill tell u all in and outs :lol: Does it matter that ive never met her tho or actually spoke to her :confused1:

Zar hows training coming on anyways lol, Ive been to dentist today had couple of teeth out :death: Hate dentists but least its done now, hmm thats a thought i could send my teeth threw the post that would make me like number one stalker with a killer move  Right now im gonna go pick a fight with someone to see how good this numbing stuff really is :whistling: Hope all is well :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Went to gym this morning.....

Ah bugger it thats enough training chat.... anyone got any gossip?


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Went to gym this morning.....
> 
> Ah bugger it thats enough training chat....* anyone got any gossip?*


I heard that there is a certain ukm member who has 3 testicles!! I cant say who though

(disclaimer.....I am only kidding)


----------



## winger

ZEUS said:


> I heard that there is a certain ukm member who has 3 testicles!! I cant say who though


They call him Superman!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> I heard that there is a certain ukm member who has 3 testicles!! I cant say who though
> 
> (disclaimer.....I am only kidding)


Wouldn't surprise me in the slightest.

I've hurted my hand. Fecked some ligaments in my knuckle.

Learned the hard way yesterday that while pushing excersise are manageable just, pulling ones (like single arm rows) are excruciatingly painful lol.

I currently have odd-sized hands as a result


----------



## T.F.

Oh the jokes, the jokes :laugh:


----------



## jw007

What I have I missed???

Stalkers?? fighting?? traveling

Its all go here PMSL


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> What I have I missed???
> 
> Stalkers?? fighting?? traveling
> 
> Its all go here PMSL


Is what happens when you go AWOL babe haha 

No fighting... nothing that exciting lol... think hurted the hand lifting something the wrong way... dont remember doing it/wasn't aware jst woke up and it was swollen and sore :thumbdown:

And ibuprofen gel is rubbish I've discovered too lol....


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> I currently have odd-sized hands as a result


Fvck me, training with Jezer Beadle:lol:

I have odd sized testicles:thumb:, we'd make a great couple:lol:


----------



## Beklet

ZEUS said:


> I heard that there is a certain ukm member who has 3 testicles!! I cant say who though
> 
> (disclaimer.....I am only kidding)


Oh do tell.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Wellll.....

My Cambridge gym is sh1te lol.

Off to have a look at a different one today (bb'ing and cage fighting gym apparently.... sounds a far better option to me :thumbup1: )

However if its no use then I may just have to get my little @rse in the car and go over and train with La Beklet whenever I can manage until I find a better option.

Can do cardio in the [email protected] one but the rest is just Sh1tey McSh1te....

That said wont be lifting anything for a few days til this sodding hand gets better :cursing:

And on an aside note....

Why is it that some people, even when they're not even doing the usual stuff that normally does your head in (simpering etc) can make you want to jump up and down on their head until blood comes out their ears purely from the sight of their smug pathetic WET little faces?

Or is that just me?

Perhaps a little less caffeine is in order..... :whistling: :lol:

Apart from that and the worldwide Jaffa Cake shortage (JW's birthday.... major celebrations causing scarcity of supply....) all is very good in the world of Miss Ford :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jeeezzzz Zara, words fail me. I thought I'd had a pretty bad run in with a stalker but damn yours takes the biscuit.

Seriously hope you have some numbers of mates you can call on a moments notice if this guy/girl/moron starts to scare you.

If you're in Cambridge JJBsports has a decent selection of free weights, even if they do have hex plates. No idea about price though.

Seriously is there nothing the cops can do about this person?


----------



## Kate1976

Yep JJB in Cambridge has a good selection of free weights and plenty of cardio kit - £32per month approx

Might see you in there..


----------



## Uriel

Ooo, missed the stalker stuff. Just read back a few pages.

Are stalkers a knew accessorie? I simply must have one. How do I attract a stalker? (without actually becoming super buff, handsome and wealthy?.................. as I'm happy being moderatlely handsome, buff and comfy)


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> That said wont be lifting anything for a few days til this sodding hand gets better :cursing:


Get some therapy on that hand. I have a very good exercise specially designed for that. :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Gym Bunny said:


> Jeeezzzz Zara, words fail me. I thought I'd had a pretty bad run in with a stalker but damn yours takes the biscuit.
> 
> Seriously hope you have some numbers of mates you can call on a moments notice if this guy/girl/moron starts to scare you.
> 
> If you're in Cambridge JJBsports has a decent selection of free weights, even if they do have hex plates. No idea about price though.
> 
> Seriously is there nothing the cops can do about this person?


haha you having a laugh? :lol:

She'll not come within 500 feet of me or even say the stuff to my face... jst stalks me and moans to other ppl cos she's terrified :lol:

The big list was things done by various different people over the years lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Kate1976 said:


> Yep JJB in Cambridge has a good selection of free weights and plenty of cardio kit - £32per month approx
> 
> Might see you in there..


haha no offense but not a hope.... I dont do these big mainstream gyms 

found one today that a guy recommended to me... is a bodybuilding and cage fighting gym... however I went today for a look and they are shut sundays :ban:

sounds like it will be much more my kind of place though :rockon:

Maybe I will train with Bek on sundays


----------



## Gym Bunny

OK fair enough! I've had the delights o being stalked by a woman before....they can come up with some pretty twisted stuff. Good to know she wasn't responsible for the whole list, tho at the same time it's pretty messed up you've had more than 1 stalker.

Still not exactly fun eh.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Get some therapy on that hand. I have a very good exercise specially designed for that. :thumbup1:


Methinks exercise is not going to help the problem wing-man


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> Ooo, missed the stalker stuff. Just read back a few pages.
> 
> Are stalkers a knew accessorie? I simply must have one. How do I attract a stalker? (without actually becoming super buff, handsome and wealthy?.................. as I'm happy being moderatlely handsome, buff and comfy)


I find that simply minding ones own business but ensuring that your opposite-sex mates date psycho bunny-boilers is adequate to aquire a stalker :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Methinks exercise is not going to help the problem wing-man


You never asked what the exercise was. I do the exercise religiously and have not hand or wrist problems, but I do have a little bit of a chafe on my Johnson.


----------



## WRT

Sounds like fun, I want a stalker!:laugh:


----------



## dmcc

*dmcc stops going through WRT's bins*


----------



## winger

dmcc said:


> *dmcc stops going through WRT's bins*


LOL, see now he's a good stalker, you never knew he was there.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

WRT said:


> Sounds like fun, I want a stalker!:laugh:


It can have its comedy moments to be fair..... 

So long as they're not the "wanting to kidnap you" type that is anyway lol!


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Wellll.....
> 
> My Cambridge gym is sh1te lol.
> 
> Off to have a look at a different one today (bb'ing and cage fighting gym apparently.... sounds a far better option to me :thumbup1: )
> 
> However if its no use then I may just have to get my little @rse in the car and go over and train with La Beklet whenever I can manage until I find a better option.
> 
> *Well, they gym does weekend memberships...is bloody expensive though, even to train.........you'll have to chat the owner up lol!!!!*
> 
> Can do cardio in the [email protected] one but the rest is just Sh1tey McSh1te....
> 
> That said wont be lifting anything for a few days til this sodding hand gets better :cursing:
> 
> And on an aside note....
> 
> Why is it that some people, even when they're not even doing the usual stuff that normally does your head in (simpering etc) can make you want to jump up and down on their head until blood comes out their ears purely from the sight of their smug pathetic WET little faces?
> 
> Or is that just me?
> 
> Perhaps a little less caffeine is in order..... :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Apart from that and the worldwide Jaffa Cake shortage (JW's birthday.... major celebrations causing scarcity of supply....) all is very good in the world of Miss Ford :thumb:


Lol ah yes I know a few people like that...I try to avoid them but somehow they always seem to be just in your radar :cursing:



Zara-Leoni said:


> I find that simply minding ones own business but ensuring that your opposite-sex mates date psycho bunny-boilers is adequate to aquire a stalker :thumbup1:


Ah......I probably have a few then......I'm not very good at spotting them if i have...:laugh:


----------



## avril

where ya been mrs???not been on rg....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> *Well, they gym does weekend memberships...is bloody expensive though, even to train.........you'll have to chat the owner up lol!!!!*


I tend not to have a problem with that..... men are simple creatures I am good at getting my own way :whistling:  :innocent:



Beklet said:


> Lol ah yes I know a few people like that...I try to avoid them but somehow they always seem to be just in your radar :cursing:


Hard to avoid them sometimes....



Beklet said:


> Ah......I probably have a few then......I'm not very good at spotting them if i have...:laugh:


I can think of at least one that "loves" you for same reason I getting stalked currently..... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

avril said:


> where ya been mrs???not been on rg....


I shall put a post in mod lounge....

BTW Alda Cook texted me other day sure she was looking for you... think Ian Lawrence has my mobile saved under your name in his phone bless him lol...


----------



## ElfinTan

Boiled bunny for tea??????? :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Boiled bunny for tea??????? :whistling:


Thankfully I dont have one, and I dont think my Baby Blue would fit in the pot....


----------



## leafman

Aww nice dog :thumbup1:


----------



## avril

Zara-Leoni said:


> I shall put a post in mod lounge....
> 
> BTW Alda Cook texted me other day sure she was looking for you... think Ian Lawrence has my mobile saved under your name in his phone bless him lol...


ok i will contact ian and get him to pass my number onto alda

xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

avril said:


> ok i will contact ian and get him to pass my number onto alda
> 
> xx


Uh.... If I can find the text I will forward hers to you.... I never delete my texts it will be in there somewhere lol..... x


----------



## Goose

Bump!

Zara your slacking woman :tongue:

Sort it out! Hows tricks? and Cambridge?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> Bump!
> 
> Zara your slacking woman :tongue:
> 
> Sort it out! Hows tricks? and Cambridge?


Fck you woke me up!!! 

Ah yeah all good.... nice and sunny here though bit windy so won't be sunbathing I dont think.... 

New gym to check out.... current one rather pants so may pop down for little looksie today :thumbup1:

Bodybuilding and cage-fighting gym so hopefully be bit more suitable. Haven't trained since the weekend though due to knackered hand (which is now much improved :thumbup1: ) and being too busy to breathe pmsl.

According to recent photographic evidence (and no am not posting 'em  ) I've not put on too much since shows... 10lbs I think and its stabilised at that. Can live with that tbh.

Thats about all really.... lifes been a bit more sociable since shows ended.... Can drink and eat jaffa cakes and twixs so its all good! :thumb:


----------



## Goose

Zara-Leoni said:


> Fck you woke me up!!!
> 
> Ah yeah all good.... nice and sunny here though bit windy so won't be sunbathing I dont think....
> 
> New gym to check out.... current one rather pants so may pop down for little looksie today :thumbup1:
> 
> Bodybuilding and cage-fighting gym so hopefully be bit more suitable. Haven't trained since the weekend though due to knackered hand (which is now much improved :thumbup1: ) and being too busy to breathe pmsl.
> 
> According to recent photographic evidence (and no am not posting 'em  ) I've not put on too much since shows... 10lbs I think and its stabilised at that. Can live with that tbh.
> 
> Thats about all really.... lifes been a bit more sociable since shows ended.... Can drink and eat jaffa cakes and twixs so its all good! :thumb:


Well good its about time somebody gave you a kick up the butt ! :tongue:

I have a few mates in Cambridge who train at some heavy hardcore gyms, will have to find them out for you if interested.

If the pics are like the ones in the S&S thread then I guess you are doing A-OK


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> Well good its about time somebody gave you a kick up the butt ! :tongue:
> 
> I have a few mates in Cambridge who train at some heavy hardcore gyms, will have to find them out for you if interested.
> 
> If the pics are like the ones in the S&S thread then I guess you are doing A-OK


Well I shall see what the chat is with this one and let u know if nae use 

Ha ha the pics are..... similar....


----------



## Chris1

FLY BY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> FLY BY!!!!!!!!


*whoosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*
*

*
* :lol: *:lol:* :lol:

*
*

*
**Bout time an all.... where ya been?*

*
*


----------



## Zara-Leoni

In new gym today


----------



## WRT

:drool: :thumb:


----------



## winger

Smile Zara, if I looked like that I would be smiling my bootie off.


----------



## Chris1

Zara-Leoni said:


> *whoosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> :lol: *:lol:* :lol:
> 
> *Bout time an all.... where ya been?*


Ach, here and there  Hope you've been ok???


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Smile Zara, if I looked like that I would be smiling my bootie off.


You wanna look like a girl??? :confused1:

:lol:



windsor81 said:


> Ach, here and there  Hope you've been ok???


Aye no bad....

Had to go underwear shopping today... flipping training... I've changed bra size and nothing fits me... had to go up a back size which means going down a cup size correspondingly. Gutted. :thumbdown: :sneaky2:

Need some sillicone methinks


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> You wanna look like a girl??? :confused1:


Why not I already have the man boobs. :beer:


----------



## hackskii

That gym looks cluttered....lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Why not I already have the man boobs. :beer:


Aye?

I'll have 'em if you're not needing them  :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> That gym looks cluttered....lol


T'is actually pretty neat and tidy compared to what am used to


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> In new gym today


Is it pervy to say fukc me zara :lol: not meaning like fukc me but wow fukc me :lol: Hope u get wat i mean  Either way ur looking good. Gotta say i think u look better at that size than comp size lol. But i understand that, that size wouldnt do u no good in comps lol. Stunning Zar u look very err fit lol. Hope all is well :thumbup1: Ohh and im a daddy again lil boy :thumb:


----------



## leafman

hackskii said:


> That gym looks cluttered....lol


You were looking at the clutter in gym :confused1: what clutter :confused1: what gym :confused1: :lol: I was only looking at one thing lol. Hacks if u wernt so mighty strong with rep power id neg u for that :whistling:


----------



## Goose

Hey Zara,

What gym are you at now? Could be the same one as my mate. If so look for a Big burmese looking guy called Matt, see if you see him about!


----------



## hackskii

At one of the gyms I belong too, every dumbell has a place where there is a number, the plates have a place where they are numbered too, and if you left them on the floor someone would have a talk with you.

But nobody does, everyone puts all the weights back where they are supposed to go.

It is so clean, in fact they have people during the day go and wipe down all the machines.

That place is totally spotless.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

18spike18 said:


> i wouldnt be able to train with you in there standing around taking pics haha, how did any of the fellas in there concentrate on there lifts lol
> 
> :lol: :bounce:


lol there wasn't anyone else in or I wouldn't have done it pmsl


----------



## evad

winger said:


> Why not I already have the man boobs. :beer:


and a lack of penis:lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Looking very shag worthy in the pic:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Is it pervy to say fukc me zara :lol: not meaning like fukc me but wow fukc me :lol: Hope u get wat i mean  Either way ur looking good. Gotta say i think u look better at that size than comp size lol. But i understand that, that size wouldnt do u no good in comps lol. Stunning Zar u look very err fit lol. Hope all is well :thumbup1: Ohh and im a daddy again lil boy :thumb:


Congratulations mate :thumbup1:

.........Am bigger now than comp time though mate haha......


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> Looking very shag worthy in the pic:thumbup1:


Gosh thanks pmsl..... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> Hey Zara,
> 
> What gym are you at now? Could be the same one as my mate. If so look for a Big burmese looking guy called Matt, see if you see him about!


I tend to go when no-one else is about lol....

Does he do MMA or martial arts/boxing? Thats what most of the gym is geared around....


----------



## hackskii

MaKaVeLi said:


> Looking very shag worthy in the pic:thumbup1:


Well, for the record, so do you Mak. :whistling:


----------



## winger

davetherave said:


> and a lack of penis:lol:


Well thanks to your sharp teeth and sand paper lips. :whistling:


----------



## evad

winger said:


> Well thanks to your sharp teeth and sand paper lips. :whistling:


dont forget my iron grip due to years of plate pinching, i didnt think it was that fragile :lol:

well i suppose at least you get to get changed in the ladies dressing rooms :whistling:


----------



## evad

zara - i can only apologise for bringing your journal down to the gutter alongside mine

i blame winger and peer pressure


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> zara - i can only apologise for bringing your journal down to the gutter alongside mine
> 
> i blame winger and peer pressure


Dnt worry kiddo it was dragged down a looooong time ago


----------



## evad

Zara-Leoni said:


> Dnt worry kiddo it was dragged down a looooong time ago


hahaha kiddo? i feel really young now :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> hahaha kiddo? i feel really young now :lol:


haha that can only be a good thing :thumb:


----------



## WRT

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha that can only be a good thing :thumb:


Cradle snatcher:whistling:


----------



## evad

WRT said:


> Cradle snatcher:whistling:


hahaha a mother figure :lol:

dave cut his knee playing and wants a cuddle and a wowwipop


----------



## Zara-Leoni

WRT said:


> Cradle snatcher:whistling:


Not recently.... not for a long while in fact.... not my thing anymore I like em around the same age 



davetherave said:


> hahaha a mother figure :lol:
> 
> dave cut his knee playing and wants a cuddle and a wowwipop


pmsl.... I'll give you one of those Mr Men plasters with the picture of Mr Bump on it  :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Tis a decent pic zara, I alway wondered where the scrappies stuck those old VW Beetle Bonnets.lol


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Not recently.... not for a long while in fact.... not my thing anymore I like em around the same age


I have forgotten Zar, how old are you?

and how long you planning on staying in Cambridge.. Where is that? Is it still in Scotland? Sorry, I am not geographically inclined


----------



## Uriel

ZEUS said:


> Sorry, I am not geographically inclined


dude, you're American.....We Know!:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> I have forgotten Zar, how old are you?
> 
> and how long you planning on staying in Cambridge.. Where is that? Is it still in Scotland? Sorry, I am not geographically inclined


35 mate 

I shall stay until I no longer wish to 

Not in Scotland no.... sort of east england.... not all that far from London in the grand scheme of things I suppose....


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> 35 mate
> 
> not that far from 31 :whistling:
> 
> I shall stay until I no longer wish to
> 
> Not in Scotland no.... sort of east england.... not all that far from London in the grand scheme of things I suppose....
> 
> Nice.....Enjoy your time while you're there:cool:


----------



## winger

Uriel said:


> dude, you're American.....We Know!:laugh:


Hey man don't cock block him will ya. :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> not that far from 31 :whistling:


lol....

tbh I think over 30 is my rule now.

Used to date younger ones that I didn't need to be serious about, but I've no tolerance for kids anymore and recently have learned to appreciate my own agegroup better


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol....
> 
> tbh I think over 30 is my rule now.
> 
> Used to date younger ones that I didn't need to be serious about, but I've no tolerance for kids anymore and recently have learned to appreciate my own agegroup better


How about an older guy that makes good money, has two homes and drives a CLK 500 Mercedes? :lol:


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> How about an older guy that makes good money, has two homes and drives a CLK 500 Mercedes? :lol:


Sounds like a control freak to me. :lol: :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> Sounds like a control freak to me. :lol: :thumb: :whistling:


Why does everybody pic on the cute guy? :whistling:


----------



## Guest

winger said:


> How about an older guy that makes good money, has two homes and drives a CLK 500 Mercedes? :lol:


You could be like her Sugardaddy.....or maybe her Sugar Grand-Daddy:laughlove ya winger)


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> How about an older guy that makes good money, has two homes and drives a CLK 500 Mercedes? :lol:


PMSL.... you jst describe my South African mate Shane that owns Gaspari SA... do you have a bunch of helicopters too? :lol:



hackskii said:


> Sounds like a control freak to me. :lol: :thumb: :whistling:


Pmsl.... 



winger said:


> Why does everybody pic on the cute guy? :whistling:


Cos the ugly guy is usually hard as nails :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Anyways you two away check BOI I posted some more songs


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Anyways you two away check BOI I posted some more songs


That is such a crappy site....lol

I am listen to the first song you posted and honestly, it's just ok, but then again I am deaf in one ear and hard of hearing in the other. :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> That is such a crappy site....lol
> 
> I am listen to the first song you posted and honestly, it's just ok, but then again I am deaf in one ear and hard of hearing in the other. :lol:


Jeez how can you say that its great....


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Jeez how can you say that its great....


I think you are so beautiful, are you saying my judgment is off?

In music maybe. :whistling:


----------



## Goose

winger said:


> How about an older guy that makes good money, has two homes and drives a CLK 500 Mercedes? :lol:


How about a young guy, makes good money, drives a BMW 325ci Sport? :lol:

Worth a try ay ! :tongue:


----------



## Goose

Zara-Leoni said:


> I tend to go when no-one else is about lol....
> 
> Does he do MMA or martial arts/boxing? Thats what most of the gym is geared around....


Errr last I remembered he was cage fighting? if that falls under those categories I do not know?! Also he works the doors in Cambridge, about 23...

Sod it be easier If I just ask the guy :lol: :bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> Errr last I remembered he was cage fighting? if that falls under those categories I do not know?! Also he works the doors in Cambridge, about 23...
> 
> Sod it be easier If I just ask the guy :lol: :bounce:


Nah dnt worry....

TBH I know this sounds anti-social but I dont want to get talking to ppl in the gym.... I jst wanna train and feck off again lol. I go in when its quiet, train with headphones on and leave... sociable wee soul me eh? 

Also... and no offence... but trying to make polite chit-chat with 23 yr old doormen.... well it sounds like hell pmsl.... Told ya.... am an anti-social git pmsl :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> How about a young guy, makes good money, drives a BMW 325ci Sport? :lol:
> 
> Worth a try ay ! :tongue:


Am off young ones. Forever. Lol.


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Am off young ones. Forever. Lol.


How you managing to talk???

Thought you had a big swollen GOB :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Right.

What a [email protected] day lol...

Yesterday had toothache which got progressively worse as the day went on. Ended up having to take tramadol and red wine last night and I could still feel it!

Today toddled off to the dental hospital as am not reg with a dentist and asked them to look.... thought I prob need a filling or something :thumbdown:

No such luck....

They had a look then x-rayed me. Told me I have a wisdom tooth and my mouth is tiny and there is no room for it.... basically the tooth had cracked prob due to pressure and was pushing and was dangerously close to a facial nerve which if moved could cause damage :blink:

So.... wheeched me in there and then and pulled it out. It broke into 3 bits too and because my mouth is so little she was struggling to get hands/tools in and get any leverage to pull it out plus was wedged in really tight due to the lack of space :crying:

Am terrified of the dentist too :crying:

When she was giving me the anaesthetic, she kept asking if it was numb yet and although I couldn't feel a single thing, I was going nope, can still feel it.... so she was like "oh thats strange.... ok.... give her some more" pmsl.... :lol:

So in the event, I actually did not feel a single thing.... can feel it now though :sneaky2:

AND they made me take my tongue stud out! First time in like 13 years or something. Is back in now though :thumbup1:

So, after that went food shopping, (soup etc... no solid food lol). Am in sainsburys texting a certain individual mooching sympathy for my pain (and getting none :sneaky2: ) when this mashoosive fecking spider trundles across the bloody handlebar of my trolley!!!!!!!!!! Great that when you have a phobia of the dammed things :cursing: :crying:

WAS going to go to the gym... but to be fair am not in much fit state pmsl.... she told me to take some paracetamol before the anaesthetic wore off.... so being the big girl that I am.... came home and got wellied into the tramadol :lol: So, no gym for me tonight lol.

Did take my pooch for a lovely walk in the evening sunshine though. Would have been even lovelier if my face didn't feel like a bloody football mind you....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> How you managing to talk???
> 
> Thought you had a big swollen GOB :lol: :lol:


HA!

SMALL swollen gob thanks very much.

Wheres my sympathy?????????? :confused1:

I am injured and sick and in pain and all that stuff.... C'mon....

SYMPATHY please.......!


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> HA!
> 
> SMALL swollen gob thanks very much.
> 
> Wheres my sympathy?????????? :confused1:
> 
> I am injured and sick and in pain and all that stuff.... C'mon....
> 
> *SYMPATHY please.......!*


TEA...Please..NOW


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Right.
> 
> What a [email protected] day lol...
> 
> Yesterday had toothache which got progressively worse as the day went on. Ended up having to take tramadol and red wine last night and I could still feel it!
> 
> Today toddled off to the dental hospital as am not reg with a dentist and asked them to look.... thought I prob need a filling or something :thumbdown:
> 
> No such luck....
> 
> They had a look then x-rayed me. Told me I have a wisdom tooth and my mouth is tiny and there is no room for it.... basically the tooth had cracked prob due to pressure and was pushing and was dangerously close to a facial nerve which if moved could cause damage :blink:
> 
> So.... wheeched me in there and then and pulled it out. It broke into 3 bits too and because my mouth is so little she was struggling to get hands/tools in and get any leverage to pull it out plus was wedged in really tight due to the lack of space :crying:
> 
> Am terrified of the dentist too :crying:
> 
> When she was giving me the anaesthetic, she kept asking if it was numb yet and although I couldn't feel a single thing, I was going nope, can still feel it.... so she was like "oh thats strange.... ok.... give her some more" pmsl.... :lol:
> 
> So in the event, I actually did not feel a single thing.... can feel it now though :sneaky2:
> 
> AND they made me take my tongue stud out! First time in like 13 years or something. Is back in now though :thumbup1:
> 
> So, after that went food shopping, (soup etc... no solid food lol). Am in sainsburys texting a certain individual mooching sympathy for my pain (and getting none :sneaky2: ) when this mashoosive fecking spider trundles across the bloody handlebar of my trolley!!!!!!!!!! Great that when you have a phobia of the dammed things :cursing: :crying:
> 
> WAS going to go to the gym... but to be fair am not in much fit state pmsl.... she told me to take some paracetamol before the anaesthetic wore off.... so being the big girl that I am.... came home and got wellied into the tramadol :lol: So, no gym for me tonight lol.
> 
> Did take my pooch for a lovely walk in the evening sunshine though. Would have been even lovelier if my face didn't feel like a bloody football mind you....


Boo hoo, boo hoo

No stud ring out in 13yearsmg:

Who can guess what im thinking:lol: :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Well, that is good news you have a small mouth zar...lol

Get better chick.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> TEA...Please..NOW


Yes babe...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Boo hoo, boo hoo
> 
> No stud ring out in 13yearsmg:
> 
> Who can guess what im thinking:lol: :lol:


Well its been out to change for new one or to clean properly etc but its out and straight back in quickly lol.... felt really weird not having it in there!

She told me to leave it out til tomorrow but couldn't..... couldn't keep my tongue still felt something was missing


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Well, that is good news you have a small mouth zar...lol
> 
> Get better chick.


Yeah better than a big gob as some appear to be suggesting :sneaky2:



Thank you Scott


----------



## hackskii

I had some impacted wisdom teeth and they pulled all of them at one time.

Oh man, what a nightmare, they gave me demerol for pain and both the sides of my mouth were torn from them using some clamp to open up my mouth.

I was put out in general anastesia.

I had a sore chest too and didnt know why till I asked the doc and he said he was on my chest with his knee trying to get leverage.

I also awoke with hypertension that was totally off the chart.

I think he may have been a quack.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> I had some impacted wisdom teeth and they pulled all of them at one time.
> 
> Oh man, what a nightmare, they gave me demerol for pain and both the sides of my mouth were torn from them using some clamp to open up my mouth.
> 
> I was put out in general anastesia.
> 
> I had a sore chest too and didnt know why till I asked the doc and he said he was on my chest with his knee trying to get leverage.
> 
> I also awoke with hypertension that was totally off the chart.
> 
> I think he may have been a quack.


Yeah someone said that today to me after it.... normally its general anaesthetic?

Well... I got local lol. Though like I said, I kept saying it wasn't numb when it was and they kept putting more in pmsl... so I never felt a thing. Worst thing was jaw ache from keeping my mouth open that long


----------



## evad

you're thirty five?????

i had you more down as fourt

een :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> you're thirty five?????
> 
> i had you more down as fourt
> 
> een :lol:


PMSL.....

I wish lol


----------



## hackskii

You are 35 zar?

Any kids?

If not can I have some from you? :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> You are 35 zar?
> 
> Any kids?
> 
> If not can I have some from you? :whistling:


Yup 35, and nope no kids. I'd love to oblige but am not ready yet..... 

When I am, apparently what I am supposed to do is look around for the guy with the best genetics.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dc55 said:


> fcuk it...thats me out!!! :cursing:


haha am pretty sure it wont end up that way....

My luck I'll get caught by some major unfortunate with everything wrong about them pmsl...

(makes mental note to give up drinking ever again just incase :lol: )

However am pretty god-dammed safe at the moment... unless there is gner be another immaculate conception then its all good.

How the hell did my journal get onto this anyway? :confused1:

Hackinspank this must be your fault


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> How the hell did my journal get onto this anyway? :confused1:
> 
> Hackinspank this must be your fault


Gee could it be all the guys perving?

Zara I home you heal up nicely with no pain. You poor poor thing, I would love to come over there and make you some nice hot soup and pamper you. Maybe a little massage using aromatherapy oils and just nurse you back to optimum health.

Not really sure if the wife would like that....lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Gee could it be all the guys perving?
> 
> Zara I home you heal up nicely with no pain. You poor poor thing, I would love to come over there and make you some nice hot soup and pamper you. Maybe a little massage using aromatherapy oils and just nurse you back to optimum health.
> 
> Not really sure if the wife would like that....lol


lmao.... thanks for the kind thought 

Soup and protein shakes are all can have at the minute.... I have a massive hole where tooth used to be and liquids are better as A) Dont have to chew and B) No worries of food getting stuck in there :sneaky2:

Aromatherapy massage sounds the dogs... I never get stuff like that lol :ban:


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hackinspank this must be your fault


I assume all the responsibility and all of the accountability as well... :lol:

Blame the worlds problems on these broad shoulders.............I can handle it. :whistling:

I think you look really nice for your age.

I think you have a nice mind too.

You will find a very nice man once you quit looking.

Not all men are bad apples, some make some good applesauce. :thumb: :lol:

Love you chickie....... :beer:


----------



## winger

No chewing with apple sauce either.


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Am off young ones. Forever. Lol.


I said that too..... 



jw007 said:


> Boo hoo, boo hoo
> 
> No stud ring out in 13yearsmg:
> 
> Who can guess what im thinking:lol: :lol:


Lol I've never had to take mine out for dental work, not even an x-ray


----------



## Goose

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nah dnt worry....
> 
> TBH I know this sounds anti-social but I dont want to get talking to ppl in the gym.... I jst wanna train and feck off again lol. I go in when its quiet, train with headphones on and leave... sociable wee soul me eh?
> 
> Also... and no offence... but trying to make polite chit-chat with 23 yr old doormen.... well it sounds like hell pmsl.... Told ya.... am an anti-social git pmsl :lol:


 :lol: oooooooook :laugh:

I was merely asking as I wandered if it was the same gym thats all. Havn't seen the guy for a few months! :thumbup1:


----------



## Goose

dc55 said:


> fcuk it...thats me out!!! :cursing:


I dunno whats worse being young or having siht genetics :confused1: :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> I assume all the responsibility and all of the accountability as well... :lol:
> 
> Blame the worlds problems on these broad shoulders.............I can handle it. :whistling:
> 
> I think you look really nice for your age.
> 
> I think you have a nice mind too.
> 
> You will find a very nice man once you quit looking.
> 
> Not all men are bad apples, some make some good applesauce. :thumb: :lol:
> 
> Love you chickie....... :beer:


haha thanks Scott.... but am not looking either 

there might be one that ticks all the boxes but am in no rush at the minute


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> No chewing with apple sauce either.


 :lol:


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> When I am, apparently what I am supposed to do is look around for the guy with the best genetics.....


Sorry Zara, Im already taken, keep looking tho, might find someone nearly as good, if you are really lucky 

:lol:


----------



## Uriel

Yeah she really wants a kid with 2 F16 air intakes as nostrils!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

My day:

Did some nails in the morning.

Had a sunbed.

Went to wash/hoover car and put air in tyres etc and decided one of them looks a bit suspect.

Went to garage and they confirmed that its unsafe... side walls are perished (Might have hit a kerb at 50mph with it when dieting and removed a chunk.... :whistling: )

Continental tyres... SXI so not basic ickle ones either. Garage just saw blonde hair etc and decided to take the p1ss :cursing:

Phoned a mate so am going there in the morning to get replaced for less than half the price lol  :thumbup1: (am back in Scotland for couple days thankfully so know plenty ppl who can do these things...).

Went for haircut. Didn't get my usual girl and the one that did it needs shot. Couldn't be @rsed to complain and tbh is only me that will notice but am not happy with it :cursing:

Not been to gym :ban:

Got too much to do plus its about one million degrees in there today and if I am honest I really cant be @rsed sweating my ass of with a bunch of smelly sweaty blokes lol.

Plus I have PMT and can't be @rsed :whistling:

Does housework count as cardio? lol 

Thats all folks.

Oh yeah..... no pain from wisdom tooth extraction at all. Bonus :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RS2007 said:


> Sorry Zara, Im already taken, keep looking tho, might find someone nearly as good, if you are really lucky
> 
> :lol:


Was gner say he wont have your calves though.... but I suppose mine will make up for it


----------



## rs007

Uriel said:


> Yeah she really wants a kid with 2 F16 air intakes as nostrils!!


 :lol: big nose = big ???

yep, hands :lol:


----------



## evad

you are all a bunch of perverts you should be ashamed


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RS2007 said:


> :lol: big nose = big ???


.....hankies


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I have something new and its pink and its pretty  (felt the need to cheer self up with something unecessary and highly impractical.... usually it is shoes pmsl.....  )

Is a Wheels and Dollbaby Choker... 

















I like pretty things especially if they are pink and/or sparkly :thumb:


----------



## WRT

When would you wear that? :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

WRT said:


> When would you wear that? :whistling:


To the gym 

haha.... nah... on nights out 'n' stuff lol


----------



## Marius Dohne

Hey hey chicky... nice BIG thread!

Hope all is well when you back in Sunny SA?


----------



## Linny

Zara-Leoni said:


> When I am, apparently what I am supposed to do is look around for the guy with the best genetics.....


Women are far too superior to go searching, let them come to you Z ... otherwise they are not worthy of higher intellectual stimulisation  x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Marius Dohne said:


> Hey hey chicky... nice BIG thread!
> 
> Hope all is well when you back in Sunny SA?


Oi oi....! Where the hell ya been? 

Erm.... was gonna be Jan then decided not best plan on a comp diet so possibly November this year 

Hows tricks?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Linny said:


> Women are far too superior to go searching, let them come to you Z ... otherwise they are not worthy of higher intellectual stimulisation  x


Know what? This is a VERY valid point!  :thumbup1:

Sitting back and waiting it is......

........still waiting. Ahem. *Cough*

Hellooooooo........

......Anybody there....?????? :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Anyhoo....

No training today as came back to Cambridge.

Thank god.

Scotland is cold and rank pmsl.....


----------



## driving iron 2

Housework cardio,,cant be as boring as the treadmill ....defo counts


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Greekgoddess said:


> Yes, housework can be classed as cardio....like all other things it depends on how hard and fast you do it and how long you do it for............


LMFAO......

I cannot imagine to what you refer Mrs.... :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

driving iron 2 said:


> Housework cardio,,cant be as boring as the treadmill ....defo counts


Aye theres a point there.... treadmill is torture....

still... stick earphones in and crack on.... all good :thumbup1:

This is my favourite cardio song at the minute


----------



## driving iron 2

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aye theres a point there.... treadmill is torture....
> 
> still... stick earphones in and crack on.... all good :thumbup1:
> 
> This is my favourite cardio song at the minute


great tune. :thumbup1: ..i avoid the treadmill like the plague...loving the journal..another corker ive discovered..and youve just given me my magic 100 postx


----------



## Ak_88

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aye theres a point there.... treadmill is torture....
> 
> still... stick earphones in and crack on.... all good :thumbup1:
> 
> This is my favourite cardio song at the minute


Love a bit of Skunk Anansie, top choice :thumbup1:

Treadmill is great fun, but only when you have a games console/tv in front of you :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

driving iron 2 said:


> great tune. :thumbup1: ..i avoid the treadmill like the plague...loving the journal..another corker ive discovered..and youve just given me my magic 100 postx


Yeah... believe it or not, if you look REALLY hard you will find all sorts of diet/training/supplements and "supplements" info relating to my comps.....

Most of it however is general useless banter 

Song is awesome.... treadmill.... well.... its given me a great ass  :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> Love a bit of Skunk Anansie, top choice :thumbup1:
> 
> Treadmill is great fun, but only when you have a games console/tv in front of you :lol:


Music mate.... I can do anything so long as I have good music :thumbup1:

Only time my motivation slides is when I get sick of the music I have for gym and am in need of an update 

Is a fantastic song though and personally am loving it at the moment....


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aye theres a point there.... treadmill is torture....
> 
> still... stick earphones in and crack on.... all good :thumbup1:
> 
> This is my favourite cardio song at the minute


Not that anybody should care but if you click here and save target as you will have the song. 

Here is a site I found just looking for that song. Remember, right click and save target as with I.E. Click here.

You are welcome in advance.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Not that anybody should care but if you click here and save target as you will have the song.
> 
> Here is a site I found just looking for that song. Remember, right click and save target as with I.E. Click here.
> 
> You are welcome in advance.


LMAO Winger you are such a helpful wee soul


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah... believe it or not, if you look REALLY hard you will find all sorts of diet/training/supplements and "supplements" info relating to my comps.....


This is a training journal?????? FFS did I miss the meeting? :whistling:

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> This is a training journal?????? FFS did I miss the meeting? :whistling:
> 
> :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


Allegedly.............

:lol:


----------



## leafman

whats this talk of cardio and training :confused1: Whats happening in here, were are the jokes and the smut and zaras **** :confused1: right will check back later 

Serious tho zar hope all is well and any chance of seeing this great **** ur talking about :whistling: your words hun :lol: Take care and were are u now?? cambridge scotland :confused1: Is it like a guessing game for ur stalkers (if i could underline the S i would  )

Take care hun be safe and if anyone jumps out of the bush kick em in balls :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PMSL Leafy.... Currently in Cambridge lol.... :thumbup1:

Well.... Trained today.

HOWEVER.... Actually this is rather entertaining pmsl....

Walked in and heads straight for free weights at back.... Some gimpy beta bicep boy is sitting on chest press machine (what else lol?  ) and as I walked by (covered up in trackies and hoody) he starts on at me

"What you training in here for? why you wanting to do weights? weights aren't FOR girls you know... What you wanna get big for anyway?"

Looked at him and went well I was GONNA say to get bigger and stronger than you mate... but can see thats ticked off the list already... then wandered off to train. Got down bottom and heard the owner giving him a right good scolding... heard "Bang out of order mate... hard enough for girls coming into a place like this as it is.... hardly got any female members... shes one of few serious female trainers we have...." stuck earphones in at this point and carried on, giggling to myself though.

Trained.... (chest, biceps, cardio etc... blah blah blah....)

Now is HOT in Cambridge today. Not nice hot either. 25 degrees, humid, thunderstorms, torrential rain occasionally... no air con in gym so hoody had to come off. Gimp boy comes over with gob wide open and stood staring, blatantly, while trying to lift some weights. Exact same weights as I use for the exercises he was doing incidently pmsl...

So. About to leave, had wee chat with owner about something, walks past beta bicep boy who is by now back on chest press machine (  ) and he starts on "Alright sexy.... you're hot.... come and sit on my knee..." etc. Stopped and says mate, I am hear to train not listen to your pish so button it.

Walked off and he still going on.... got to desk.... pointed it out to member of staff (bicep boy is STILL hurling comments from bench press machine pmsl).

As I left I heard him getting a rollocking 40x worse than the one earlier :lol:

What an ABSOLUTE [email protected] though pmsfl.

So.... that was my day.

Oh yeah.... apart from more underwear shopping... I haven't gone up a back size at all, have gone up a cup size. I'm a ****....  

Anyhoo. Off to barbie up and go get slightly tipsy.

I may be back on at 3am posting sh1te  :whistling:


----------



## driving iron 2

Zara-Leoni said:


> PMSL Leafy.... Currently in Cambridge lol.... :thumbup1:
> 
> Well.... Trained today.
> 
> HOWEVER.... Actually this is rather entertaining pmsl....
> 
> Walked in and heads straight for free weights at back.... Some gimpy beta bicep boy is sitting on chest press machine (what else lol?  ) and as I walked by (covered up in trackies and hoody) he starts on at me
> 
> "What you training in here for? why you wanting to do weights? weights aren't FOR girls you know... What you wanna get big for anyway?"
> 
> Looked at him and went well I was GONNA say to get bigger and stronger than you mate... but can see thats ticked off the list already... then wandered off to train. Got down bottom and heard the owner giving him a right good scolding... heard "Bang out of order mate... hard enough for girls coming into a place like this as it is.... hardly got any female members... shes one of few serious female trainers we have...." stuck earphones in at this point and carried on, giggling to myself though.
> 
> Trained.... (chest, biceps, cardio etc... blah blah blah....)
> 
> Now is HOT in Cambridge today. Not nice hot either. 25 degrees, humid, thunderstorms, torrential rain occasionally... no air con in gym so hoody had to come off. Gimp boy comes over with gob wide open and stood staring, blatantly, while trying to lift some weights. Exact same weights as I use for the exercises he was doing incidently pmsl...
> 
> So. About to leave, had wee chat with owner about something, walks past beta bicep boy who is by now back on chest press machine (  ) and he starts on "Alright sexy.... you're hot.... come and sit on my knee..." etc. Stopped and says mate, I am hear to train not listen to your pish so button it.
> 
> Walked off and he still going on.... got to desk.... pointed it out to member of staff (bicep boy is STILL hurling comments from bench press machine pmsl).
> 
> As I left I heard him getting a rollocking 40x worse than the one earlier :lol:
> 
> What an ABSOLUTE [email protected] though pmsfl.
> 
> So.... that was my day.
> 
> Oh yeah.... apart from more underwear shopping... I haven't gone up a back size at all, have gone up a cup size. I'm a ****....
> 
> Anyhoo. Off to barbie up and go get slightly tipsy.
> 
> I may be back on at 3am posting sh1te  :whistling:


class retort sweet cheeks... loving the blog..erm i mean journal:thumb:


----------



## Uriel

Personally I think the lad made a few good points Zar.............. 

Why did ye no just kick his hole in?


----------



## winger

Uriel said:


> Personally I think the lad made a few good points Zar..............
> 
> Why did ye no just kick his hole in?


I thought the same thing. Give the brotha a chance will ya. My Mom always told me the squeaky wheel gets the grease! :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> Personally I think the lad made a few good points Zar..............
> 
> Why did ye no just kick his hole in?


New gym. Trying to conduct myself like a lady 

HOWEVER.... It was pointed out that is an MMA gym and there is a cage if he p1sses me off too much.... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> I thought the same thing. Give the brotha a chance will ya. My Mom always told me the squeaky wheel gets the grease! :whistling:


You never saw it.

And I do mean IT.

Gimpy malnourised weakling little fcker.

I have a rule. The rule is 16. Anything below 16 stone and above 16% bodyfat is out the equation 

I can be a little bit flexible on the BF% but the 16 stone rule is hard and fast 

Add to the fact that he would be struggling to make 21 years old and my new age limit is over 30... not a hope


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> New gym. Trying to conduct myself like a lady
> 
> HOWEVER.... It was pointed out that is an MMA gym and there is a cage if he p1sses me off too much.... :lol:


Thats what i need a gym like that anyone know one in leeds i wanna punch **** out of someone without goin to jail :whistling: ur journal is best place to place a advertisement the amount of people who pass threw  sorry one too many southern comforts and coke been wettin babys head once again :lol: How many times u meant to do it and how many grams of coke per time :confused1: **** forgot were i was this aint m jounmla sorry zar will pop over and ask joe :lol: :thumbup1: oh and keep it tight pmsl :beer:

:tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Thats what i need a gym like that anyone know one in leeds i wanna punch **** out of someone without goin to jail :whistling: ur journal is best place to place a advertisement the amount of people who pass threw  sorry one too many southern comforts and coke been wettin babys head once again :lol: How many times u meant to do it and how many grams of coke per time :confused1: **** forgot were i was this aint m jounmla sorry zar will pop over and ask joe :lol: :thumbup1: oh and keep it tight pmsl :beer:
> 
> :tongue:


pmsl.... I believe there is no standard limit to the number of nights or grams... prob the rule is do til you drop.... then get up and do it again 

Am just home myself. Feck is quiet here this time of the morning hey? :whistling:


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> You never saw it.
> 
> And I do mean IT.
> 
> Gimpy malnourised weakling little fcker.
> 
> I have a rule. The rule is 16. Anything below 16 stone and above 16% bodyfat is out the equation
> 
> I can be a little bit flexible on the BF% but the 16 stone rule is hard and fast
> 
> Add to the fact that he would be struggling to make 21 years old and my new age limit is over 30... not a hope


Oh,,,,, I'm 16 1/2 stone at around 16%, little bit over 30......

Shall I send the old trout packing Zar? :lol:


----------



## evad

Uriel said:


> Oh,,,,, I'm 16 1/2 stone at around 16%, little bit over 30......
> 
> Shall I send the old trout packing Zar? :lol:


im 30 stone and 30% bf can i help?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> Oh,,,,, I'm 16 1/2 stone at around 16%, little bit over 30......
> 
> Shall I send the old trout packing Zar? :lol:


PMSL! What a lovely expression! 

T'is all theoretical anyway. This gal is staying single  :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> You never saw it.
> 
> And I do mean IT.
> 
> Gimpy malnourised weakling little fcker.
> 
> I have a rule. The rule is 16. Anything below 16 stone and above 16% bodyfat is out the equation
> 
> I can be a little bit flexible on the BF% but the 16 stone rule is hard and fast
> 
> Add to the fact that he would be struggling to make 21 years old and my new age limit is over 30... not a hope


Lmfao how did i miss this post this morning :lol: Just aswell i did as i might have had a few words to say about it pmsl. Soooooo..... 16 stone it is then :cursing: Will be back in 2012 :thumbup1: will also be over the 30 mark then too :lol:  :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Lmfao how did i miss this post this morning :lol: Just aswell i did as i might have had a few words to say about it pmsl. Soooooo..... 16 stone it is then :cursing: Will be back in 2012 :thumbup1: will also be over the 30 mark then too  :beer:


Lol could you actually see this morning leafy...? I know I was struggling a bit.... :whistling: 

Taken the huff with the elements today :cursing:

Got in car to go to gym... sometimes walk but it was p1ssing with rain.

Rain stopped and its humid and hot as hell today... so sat in traffic sweating my @rse off with no aircon :ban:

Well there is this STOOPID midsummers fair pikey-fest on on the common this weekend and traffic was at a bloody standstill. Took me 45 mins to do a 5 minute journey, by the time I got to the gym was soaked through with sweat (lovely eh?) grumpy, too hot, dehydrated etc... (according to car was 28 degrees.... in wet conditions thats pretty uncomfortable lol).

Did a half-hearted [email protected] shoulder and ab workout and left. Was short of time anyway as it took me so bloody long to get there, plus really wasn't enjoying sliding about the pvc benches due to the amount of sweating going on and the fact I was wearing a crop top so skin was bare.

Meh. Its fair to say I have had better days.

Oh well. Time to dye my hair so am all superly-duperly ultra-blonde again. If I let these roots grow any more am gner get mistaken for one of the chav pikeys on the common.... :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Lol could you actually see this morning leafy...? I know I was struggling a bit.... :whistling:
> 
> Taken the huff with the elements today :cursing:
> 
> Got in car to go to gym... sometimes walk but it was p1ssing with rain.
> 
> Rain stopped and its humid and hot as hell today... so sat in traffic sweating my @rse off with no aircon :ban:
> 
> Well there is this STOOPID midsummers fair pikey-fest on on the common this weekend and traffic was at a bloody standstill. Took me 45 mins to do a 5 minute journey, by the time I got to the gym was soaked through with sweat (lovely eh?) grumpy, too hot, dehydrated etc... (according to car was 28 degrees.... in wet conditions thats pretty uncomfortable lol).
> 
> Did a half-hearted [email protected] shoulder and ab workout and left. Was short of time anyway as it took me so bloody long to get there, plus really wasn't enjoying sliding about the pvc benches due to the amount of sweating going on and the fact I was wearing a crop top so skin was bare.
> 
> Meh. Its fair to say I have had better days.
> 
> Oh well. Time to dye my hair so am all superly-duperly ultra-blonde again. If I let these roots grow any more am gner get mistaken for one of the chav pikeys on the common.... :lol:


Ha ha I'm going to a *******/trailer trash themed barbeque next weekend so am letting mine grow.......:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

My Pretty Pink W & DB Kitty Collar in action.....


----------



## dmcc

Dear god woman, smile!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Actually what use is a journal without photos....

These are in NO way training related... well ok... they show I haven't gotten fat offseason I suppose 

Ahhhh what an attention seeking photo whore I am....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Ha ha I'm going to a *******/trailer trash themed barbeque next weekend so am letting mine grow.......:laugh:


haha class! 



dmcc said:


> Dear god woman, smile!!


I nearly did in one of the next ones.... :lol:


----------



## WRT

Oh my, instant stalk on:lol: Smile!


----------



## evad

hahahaha i award you the smiliest person ever award

that dress is bang on though


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> hahahaha i award you the smiliest person ever award
> 
> that dress is bang on though


Ha ha cheers...

I do smile a lot... just not in photos pmsl...


----------



## Uriel

Nice photos - I see you've taken up a career as a Macadamia Nut Smuggler...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> Nice photos - I see you've taken up a career as a Macadamia Nut Smuggler...


pmsl yeah they are permenantly stuck in december mode :whistling:


----------



## evad

Zara-Leoni said:


> pmsl yeah they are permenantly stuck in december mode :whistling:


so is my penis now :lol:


----------



## dmcc

davetherave said:


> so is my penis now :lol:


Shrivelled and frostbitten?


----------



## evad

dmcc said:


> Shrivelled and frostbitten?


nah thats january to november

december is stood to permenant attention in the one month of the year i actually muster up a lob on for santa claus's visit :thumb:


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> pmsl yeah they are permenantly stuck in december mode :whistling:


Is that the first time your nips have been repped? :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> Is that the first time your nips have been repped? :lol:


Actually..... no


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Actually what use is a journal without photos....
> 
> These are in NO way training related... well ok... they show I haven't gotten fat offseason I suppose
> 
> Ahhhh what an attention seeking photo whore I am....


NOW THAT IS AN OUTFIT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

SIZZLING HOT ZARA!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> NOW THAT IS AN OUTFIT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> SIZZLING HOT ZARA!!!


Ta


----------



## leafman

Zar i could hardly see owt that morning lol and nice photos. Now i need to add......

darren.... U see a pic of Zar in a little sexy collar with a stare that says im gonna **** ur brains out and u say "dear god smile woman" hahaha is that REALLY what u thought :lol: :tongue:

Would have repped u zar but wont let me yet ohhh and nice t1ts in a nice matey way :whistling:


----------



## RedKola

Zara-Leoni said:


> Actually what use is a journal without photos....
> 
> These are in NO way training related... well ok... they show I haven't gotten fat offseason I suppose
> 
> Ahhhh what an attention seeking photo whore I am....


Wow!  Looking hot as!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> Wow!  Looking hot as!


Thank you 

T'is all the Cambridge sun giving me a tan...


----------



## dmcc

leafman said:


> darren.... U see a pic of Zar in a little sexy collar with a stare that says im gonna **** ur brains out and u say "dear god smile woman" hahaha is that REALLY what u thought :lol: :tongue:


Yes. Let's face it, I'm not interested that way and neither is Zara :lol:


----------



## Chris1

I can't see the pics, but I'll say you're hot, just 'cause I lurves ya xxx :wub:


----------



## evad

leafman said:


> darren.... U see a pic of Zar in a little sexy collar with a stare that says im gonna **** ur brains out and u say "dear god smile woman" hahaha is that REALLY what u thought :lol: :tongue:


do you not know that darren likes having penis's or possibly penii inserted into his mouth?

fishboxes are not his thing


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Yes. Let's face it, I'm not interested that way and neither is Zara :lol:


 :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> I can't see the pics, but I'll say you're hot, just 'cause I lurves ya xxx :wub:


haha cheers sweetie


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beautiful day, sun is shining..... love it! :thumb:

Got new dress yesterday so get to wear it too now.... double bonus 

Off to do some sun worshipping and perhaps a little training too 

New dress for your perusal.... I even added an extra one where I smiled just to keep Darren happy :thumb:


----------



## Goose

Wow so she can smile!

...

EDIT:

Ok its gone.. :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> Wow so she can smile!
> 
> ...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Ok its gone.. :lol:


Nah jst changed it to a different one


----------



## Goose

Half smile then... :tongue:


----------



## borostu82

wow


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> Half smile then... :tongue:


Still a smile :001_tt2:


----------



## Goose

borostu82 said:


> wow


World of Warcraft?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

borostu82 said:


> wow


Yeah is a nice dress eh? :thumb:


----------



## borostu82

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah is a nice dress eh? :thumb:


yeah i really like it where did you get it from and how much was it.......

**** the dress lady im on about you!


----------



## borostu82

Goose said:


> World of Warcraft?


whats that?


----------



## Goose

borostu82 said:


> yeah i really like it where did you get it from and how much was it.......
> 
> **** the dress lady im on about you!


Nothing like playing hard to get :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

borostu82 said:


> yeah i really like it where did you get it from and how much was it.......


Dunno if they'd do it in your size....? :lol:


----------



## borostu82

Zara-Leoni said:


> Dunno if they'd do it in your size....? :lol:


hey i'll have a good go at squeezing to yours lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

borostu82 said:


> hey i'll have a good go at squeezing to yours lol


No chance! Am not having my new dress getting all stretched! :ban:


----------



## borostu82

Zara-Leoni said:


> No chance! Am not having my new dress getting all stretched! :ban:


i'll buy you a new one lol


----------



## winger

Zara looking beautiful as usual. No wonder you have so many stalkers.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Zara looking beautiful as usual. No wonder you have so many stalkers.


Aww shucks winger you say the nicest things


----------



## WRT

winger said:


> Zara looking beautiful as usual. No wonder you have so many stalkers.


You being one of them? :whistling:


----------



## evad

WRT said:


> You being one of them? :whistling:


nah he's too busy with me to have a bit on the side :cursing:

i dont really have much else to add that is anything like constructive due to being too warm


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> nah he's too busy with me to have a bit on the side :cursing:
> 
> i dont really have much else to add that is anything like constructive due to being too warm


pmsl!

Yeah I've nothing constructive to say today either.

Have taken to putting bottles of water in the freezer then lying with them on my tummy to cool down  :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Have taken to putting bottles of water in the freezer then lying with them on my tummy to cool down  :thumbup1:


That's because you are so damn HOT! :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> That's because you are so damn HOT! :thumbup1:


Slick reply :cool2:

:lol:

Unfortunately the real reason is that we're not used to hot/humid weather here haha.

Might need to invest in a big fan.

Sleep next to open window but was woken the other morning by a mahoosive furry bumble bee (somewhat resembled a flying cat tbh) that was stuck between the window and the curtain making a hell of a racket. scared the [email protected] outta me lol....


----------



## evad

yep i will be in bed with betty tonight

i spent most of the day with her today she's there when you dont need her to be

got to love betty swollox


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> yep i will be in bed with betty tonight
> 
> i spent most of the day with her today she's there when you dont need her to be
> 
> got to love betty swollox


LMAO! I must confess I had to read that twice before I got it.... :lol:


----------



## evad

Zara-Leoni said:


> LMAO! I must confess I had to read that twice before I got it.... :lol:


so did i earlier when asked if i would be in bed with betty tonight

i was intrigued as to who betty was :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

borostu82 said:


> hey i'll have a good go at squeezing to yours lol


Stu.... why you having a posedown with a lucozade machine.....?? :confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Dull day. Worked til 9pm :sneaky2:

Went to gym earlier.... mostly cardio though :thumbdown:

Well.... before I went....

Last night did load of washing (oh the glamourous life of Miss Ford lol). As was putting stuff away, kept out few things was gner wear to the gym today... trackies, socks etc. Chucked 'em onto floor beside bed as was putting other stuff in wardrobe. Now.... I MEANT to then pick them up and put them somewhere neat and off the floor. But, I was tired.... crawled into bed, did think "I should get up and pick those clothes up before I go to sleep..." but then I passed out lol. Now I NEVER leave clothes etc on floor. Partly due to little bit OCD and partly for this following reason... (as happened to me once as a child).

Get up today, picks up trackies and socks off floor and put trackies on, both socks in right hand, put right sock on, halfway through putting on left one heard a "thud" as something hit the floor.

Looked down, and there is this MONSTER spider on the floor. Not the biggest spider I have ever seen, but the bloody biggest built!

You know how spiders normally dart about really fast? This thing couldn't have gone fast if its life depended on it (which incidentally it did in the end lol). It just, kinda, waddled.... dragging this massive hairy abdomen along the floor behind it, with a big fat face like a bulldog... (ok.... I might have made that last bit up but it looked like it should have had lol). I actually think it had jst stopped for a rest on its way to the gym to do some squats. I swear it was a horrific looking thing!

Anyway. Its dead now.

Had to buy lots of spider-spray at shops tonight.... not having things like that cruising around the house while I sleep, fck that!!! :cursing:


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> Looked down, and there is this MONSTER spider on the floor. Not the biggest spider I have ever seen, but the bloody biggest built!
> 
> You know how spiders normally dart about really fast? This thing couldn't have gone fast if its life depended on it (which incidentally it did in the end lol). It just, kinda, waddled.... dragging this massive hairy abdomen along the floor behind it, with a big fat face like a bulldog... (ok.... I might have made that last bit up but it looked like it should have had lol). I actually think it had jst stopped for a rest on its way to the gym to do some squats. I swear it was a horrific looking thing!
> 
> Anyway. Its dead now.
> 
> Had to buy lots of spider-spray at shops tonight.... not having things like that cruising around the house while I sleep, fck that!!! :cursing:


OH MY GOOD LORD

i would have put something over it and left it till a man got home!! **** that if it was that horrid! YUCK i HATE SPIDERS :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> OH MY GOOD LORD
> 
> i would have put something over it and left it till a man got home!! **** that if it was that horrid! YUCK i HATE SPIDERS :cursing:


I thumped it with a trainer. Job done :thumbup1:


----------



## Tall

Have we got any nurse/rat photos yet?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Tall said:


> Have we got any nurse/rat photos yet?


Rat???

Nurse pic was on another journal lol.... :laugh:


----------



## Tall

Zara-Leoni said:


> Rat???
> 
> Nurse pic was on another journal lol.... :laugh:


Yes rat. You know as in:

"ow burd - show us yer rat!"

Ask Miss BC :whistling:


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> You know how spiders normally dart about really fast? This thing couldn't have gone fast if its life depended on it (which incidentally it did in the end lol). It just, kinda, waddled.... *dragging this massive hairy abdomen *along the floor behind it,


You don't have any Gh missing around the house? :lol:



Zara-Leoni said:


> Had to buy lots of *spider-spray* at shops tonight.... not having things like that cruising around the house while I sleep, fck that!!! :cursing:


Like the stuff Spiderman uses??


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Tall said:


> Yes rat. You know as in:
> 
> "ow burd - show us yer rat!"
> 
> Ask Miss BC :whistling:


pmsl.... I'll leave that sort of stuff to others.... nursey outfits as far as it goes for me 



Uriel said:


> You don't have any Gh missing around the house? :lol:


FCUKER...!!!

Am away to check now!!! :crying: :blink: :sneaky2: :sneaky2:



Uriel said:


> Like the stuff Spiderman uses??


Noooo..... kills em. Stops em coming in house too and if they crawl over where you sprayed they keel over :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

Spiders are supposed to be good luck.

*"**If you wish to live and thrive, Let a spider run alive.** " *

*
**.. Old English nursery rhyme.*

*
*

*
*I used to have a pet Black Widow spider in my locker at work that I fed big waterbugs to. Right off the bat it had spun up two sacks of babies.

They say each sack can have between 900-1200 babies. I kept it around for a while but killed it before the babies crawled through the breather hole.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Spiders are supposed to be good luck.
> 
> *"**If you wish to live and thrive, Let a spider run alive.** " *
> 
> *
> **.. Old English nursery rhyme.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *I used to have a pet Black Widow spider in my locker at work that I fed big waterbugs to. Right off the bat it had spun up two sacks of babies.
> 
> They say each sack can have between 900-1200 babies. I kept it around for a while but killed it before the babies crawled through the breather hole.


Jesus Kerrrrrist Winger are you nuts?????

Sheesh......

My dad has funnel web spiders round his kitchen window. He leaves them there as he says they do a good job of keeping the flies out, and once a year he spring cleans, hoovers them up, takes hoover to bottom of garden and leaves it so they can crawl out.

Fcuk. That.

:crying:


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> if they crawl over where you sprayed they keel over :thumbup1:


I think my ex sprayed something like that in her gash....:laugh:


----------



## MXD

Uriel said:


> I think my ex sprayed something like that in her gash....:laugh:


pmsl


----------



## winger

Yea that was funny and I repped him for it, not that I am into rep points or anything.. :whistling:


----------



## Chris1

I hate spiders. Ever since I watched Arachnaphobia. Scared the sh1t outta me!

I had a real bad encounter with a funnel web down a cargo ship hold, crazy populated with Redbacks as well. Man, I couldn't even hoover them or I'd have to get a new hoover.

Luckily Dogbert has a liking for spider meat and will quite happily run round the house chomping away on them!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> I hate spiders. Ever since I watched Arachnaphobia. Scared the sh1t outta me!
> 
> I had a real bad encounter with a funnel web down a cargo ship hold, crazy populated with Redbacks as well. Man, I couldn't even hoover them or I'd have to get a new hoover.
> 
> Luckily Dogbert has a liking for spider meat and will quite happily run round the house chomping away on them!


Well my dogs useless in that regard :cursing:

I think I need a catbert


----------



## Goose

I can't fcuking stand spiders :cursing:

Kingdom of spiders was a worse film!


----------



## MissBC

Tall said:


> Yes rat. You know as in:
> 
> "ow burd - show us yer rat!"
> 
> Ask Miss BC :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: FPMSL :whistling:

Rat = Minky = Vajayjay = im sure you understand now!!

Just another LOVELY ADORING WORD men have made up about our lady bits


----------



## borostu82

Zara-Leoni said:


> Stu.... why you having a posedown with a lucozade machine.....?? :confused1:


because i stand more of a chance beating that and the coffee machine lol


----------



## Beklet

Spiders rock!!!

They eat annoying flying things lol :lol:


----------



## Chris1

Flys aren't so bad, but spiders man, no way!

I heard that they can inject you with spider aids and they can all merge together to become Gigantospider and then they steal all of your left shoes so you have to go out shoeless and then it gets you when you are stuck walking round in circles because one leg is shorter than the other.

I heard that.......it's true I tell you :crying:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Spiders rock!!!
> 
> They eat annoying flying things lol :lol:


I dont have any annoying flying things lol

The only things that annoy me are wingless and only have two legs


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> Flys aren't so bad, but spiders man, no way!
> 
> I heard that they can inject you with spider aids and they can all merge together to become Gigantospider and then they steal all of your left shoes so you have to go out shoeless and then it gets you when you are stuck walking round in circles because one leg is shorter than the other.
> 
> I heard that.......it's true I tell you :crying:


pmsl..... you need a doctor mate


----------



## evad

windsor you really are a strange lad

at least santy claus is nearly here


----------



## Linny

Zara-Leoni said:


> I dont have any annoying flying things lol
> 
> The only things that annoy me are wingless and only have two legs


Foot slip on accelerator normally cures these creatures


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Linny said:


> Foot slip on accelerator normally cures these creatures


Wouldnt wanna dent my car....

.....might hire one :lol:


----------



## Chris1

tell me about it. I've been a lone to long. You should hear my theories on mice!

Jsut seen the pics as well babe. erm.......


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> tell me about it. I've been a lone to long. You should hear my theories on mice!
> 
> Jsut seen the pics as well babe. erm.......


Not gonna ask 

Well folks. Todays lesson was a valuable one.....

I learned that driving on an uneven road surface full of dents and dips etc with all windows wide open and tracking thats quite badly off, at 110mph, is not the cleverest thing in the world to do :whistling:

Woke me up though 

Nice weather eh? I love the heat. So long as its not humid is all good :thumb:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Eeeek! My car wouldn't even do 110mph! Hahaha, the speedo only goes up to 90! 

Let alone on a bumpy road... god the wheels would fall off!

x


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Not gonna ask
> 
> Well folks. Todays lesson was a valuable one.....
> 
> I learned that driving on an uneven road surface full of dents and dips etc with all windows wide open and tracking thats quite badly off, at 110mph, is not the cleverest thing in the world to do :whistling:
> 
> Woke me up though
> 
> Nice weather eh? I love the heat. So long as its not humid is all good :thumb:


Lol.....yeah the heat wouldn't be so bad, were it not for the damn humidity!!! :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

BabyYoYo said:


> Eeeek! My car wouldn't even do 110mph! Hahaha, the speedo only goes up to 90!
> 
> Let alone on a bumpy road... god the wheels would fall off!
> 
> x


What car ya got??

Mine used to handle fine doing that? :confused1: Though to be fair only done on M6 which is fairly decent road surface most bits and less bendy than A1 but still.... must get tracking fixed... was somewhat alarming pmsl :whistling: 

Dont think it would go much faster though.... reckon maybe 115 tops?

Meh.... I want a bigger car again. I love my car... its just, well..... slow. Acceleration is pants too :ban:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Lol.....yeah the heat wouldn't be so bad, were it not for the damn humidity!!! :cursing:


Humidity is pants.... I can live with it so long as I dont have to do much in it. Training with no aircon etc in it is a nightmare :sneaky2:

Ooohhh talking of training-ish stuff.... ( :tongue: )

Stoopid elbow/wrist probs am having jst now... thought was joint probs hoever pain is changing from ache to shooting pains. They are in shoulders (down the outside) forearms and wrists/down hands.

Someone suggested that this (and the fact I am getting little mini-spasm things where arm sort of gives way for about one second) means it might be related to the trapped nerve in my neck rather than being joint-related.

Thoughts anyone??


----------



## Ak_88

Trapped nerve definately fits the symptoms better if you're getting shooting pains.

Generally with joint pains they're a bit more predictable, you can tell what movements cause your problems. Trapped nerves are a bit trickier to pinpoint as they can be fine one moment, and the next you're getting pains and spasms.

I may be imagining things but i remember a few years ago Avril posted up something on MT about using massage to relieve a trapped nerve. Might be worth getting hold of her and finding out if your problem is similar.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> Trapped nerve definately fits the symptoms better if you're getting shooting pains.
> 
> Generally with joint pains they're a bit more predictable, you can tell what movements cause your problems. Trapped nerves are a bit trickier to pinpoint as they can be fine one moment, and the next you're getting pains and spasms.
> 
> I may be imagining things but i remember a few years ago Avril posted up something on MT about using massage to relieve a trapped nerve. Might be worth getting hold of her and finding out if your problem is similar.


I've been having physio for the trapped nerve for ages.... waaayy past the massage point had that at start and have progressed through various treatments. Am supposed to arrange an x-ray now so I suppose I should do that :tongue:

That sounds about right... its random things that trigger it. Not always the same movements which I found odd. Reason I thought was joints was the pain for a while was centred around elbows and wrists but not so much now, and am getting it now randomly and not just when I've trained or whatever. I find the spasms weird. Its like lose sll strength for a second... arm jst sort of collapses but it dnt last.. jst a second then is fine??


----------



## Ak_88

It could well be related to the trapped nerve.

Lets say the nerve you've trapped is responsible to some degree for activating the muscles that are spasming and giving way. Normally it's fine, no problems in firing the motor units.

But when the nerve gets trapped/aggravated, the activation patterns or firing rates are interferred with by something external (in this case whatevers causing the problem) and so you get an odd sensation of weakness and spasm, because the activation patterns are different to what you'd normally associate with arm movement.

Thats my take on it anyway, i may well be wrong, but logically thats what my mind is telling me.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> It could well be related to the trapped nerve.
> 
> Lets say the nerve you've trapped is responsible to some degree for activating the muscles that are spasming and giving way. Normally it's fine, no problems in firing the motor units.
> 
> But when the nerve gets trapped/aggravated, the activation patterns or firing rates are interferred with by something external (in this case whatevers causing the problem) and so you get an odd sensation of weakness and spasm, because the activation patterns are different to what you'd normally associate with arm movement.
> 
> Thats my take on it anyway, i may well be wrong, but logically thats what my mind is telling me.


Yeah makes sense....

Best organise my ass and get the x-ray done hey?


----------



## google

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah makes sense....
> 
> Best organise my ass and get the x-ray done hey?


No such thing as a trapped nerve folks. If it was trapped in the neck/upper back area it would mean the disc had moved....and that's a whole different kind of pain.

Where exactly doe the pain/tingling go? For example...down the back of the arm to elbow, then outside of forearm to middle finger would indicate c6/c7 in the spine.

It penetrates the Coracobrachialis muscle and passes obliquely between the Biceps brachii and the Brachialis, to the lateral side of the arm; a little above the elbow it pierces the deep fascia lateral to the tendon of the Biceps brachii and is continued into the forearm as the lateral antebrachial cutaneous nerve.

The nerve passes through various muscles on route to the arm and hand. It's almost guaranteed that there's a muscle inflammation that's *PRESSING* on the nerve.

It can be affected through compression due to hypertrophy or entrapment between the biceps aponeurosis & brachialis fascia or it may be injured through stretch as occurs in dislocations & sometimes in surgery.

Isolated injury, causes weakness of elbow flexion & supination of the forearm.

A discrete sensory disturbance is present on the radial side of the forearm.

the most common cause appears to be weight lifting - either through compression due to hypertrophy or entrapment between the biceps & brachialis, the nerve may lead to a painless loss of muscle strength in flexion & supination of the forearm. Initial treatment should include avoidance of biceps curls or other biceps exercises.

Get some deep tissue massage (SORE!!) Heat followed by ice to reduce inflammation.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Am gonna have to read that again when I have more time.... 

I was originally having massage/ultrasound/electrical therapy for muscle inflammation caused by damage in rear delts pressing on nerve...

Then went to NHS physio who said "trapped nerve in cervical vertebrae" pain goes/numbness goes down upper arm (outside/front), forearm and wrist/back of hands, and numbness used to be index finger/forearm.

Is both sides though slightly worse on right.

When I get the weakness/spasm things theres no pain right enough. Just lose all strength (ie collapses) for a second.

Interesting stuff...

In a rush but shall read properly later :thumbup1:


----------



## google

Zara-Leoni said:


> Am gonna have to read that again when I have more time....
> 
> I was originally having massage/ultrasound/electrical therapy for muscle inflammation caused by damage in rear delts pressing on nerve...
> 
> Then went to NHS physio who said "trapped nerve in cervical vertebrae" pain goes/numbness goes down upper arm (outside/front), forearm and wrist/back of hands, and numbness used to be index finger/forearm.
> 
> Is both sides though slightly worse on right.
> 
> When I get the weakness/spasm things theres no pain right enough. Just lose all strength (ie collapses) for a second.
> 
> Interesting stuff...
> 
> In a rush but shall read properly later :thumbup1:


Get the physio to trace the route of the nerve, there'll be real pain on a muscle somewhere down the line. Pay particular attention to the Supraspinatus(sort of between rear delts and traps) . I had exactly the same problem 2 yrs ago. Cervical spine, c6/c7. When the osteo pressed on the supraspinatus, I nearly hit the roof. Nerve passes right through there.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

google said:


> Get the physio to trace the route of the nerve, there'll be real pain on a muscle somewhere down the line. Pay particular attention to the Supraspinatus(sort of between rear delts and traps) . I had exactly the same problem 2 yrs ago. Cervical spine, c6/c7. When the osteo pressed on the supraspinatus, I nearly hit the roof. Nerve passes right through there.


Sounds about right mate... fairly sure from (my shocking) memory those were the vertebrae the NHS physio was on about, and thats the area I was having massage/ultrasound/electrical therapy on before, and he did say about damaged muscle pressing on a nerve there. He never pressed hard on it or did much massage thoough.... was little bit massage then ultrasound and electrical therapy.

Since it looks very much like the same thing from the description, what treatment do you recommend as most effective? Massage?

I'd be as well taking NHS up on the xray though I imagine....? Cant do any harm to have a look and see if any probs since they are offering.

Thing is, it used to only be my right side now is both, though right is worse.

Funny enough... its been arms been the problem recently... started of kinda rear delt, trap and neck. Then started with the numbness in arm, then recently pains in both arms and the weakness/spasms (though I also remember the weak feeling in right side when training about a year ago but with no pain). Today I've woken up with loads of stiffness/pain in right rear delt again so seems to be going full circle again lol


----------



## Linny

Zara-Leoni said:


> Sounds about right mate... fairly sure from (my shocking) memory those were the vertebrae the NHS physio was on about, and thats the area I was having massage/ultrasound/electrical therapy on before, and he did say about damaged muscle pressing on a nerve there. He never pressed hard on it or did much massage thoough.... was little bit massage then ultrasound and electrical therapy.
> 
> Since it looks very much like the same thing from the description, what treatment do you recommend as most effective? Massage?
> 
> I'd be as well taking NHS up on the xray though I imagine....? Cant do any harm to have a look and see if any probs since they are offering.
> 
> Thing is, it used to only be my right side now is both, though right is worse.
> 
> Funny enough... its been arms been the problem recently... started of kinda rear delt, trap and neck. Then started with the numbness in arm, then recently pains in both arms and the weakness/spasms (though I also remember the weak feeling in right side when training about a year ago but with no pain). Today I've woken up with loads of stiffness/pain in right rear delt again so seems to be going full circle again lol


Zara I've been having physio with Stuart Cosgrove for a similar problem.

I have scoliosis and also an injury to right scapula, my muscle was pressing on a nerve causing problems and imbalance. That was freed but then my right tricep became completely useless, again that was sorted the problem then moved to left trap and I kept getting a pain over my left delt and down arm making my grip useless and also pins and needles/ numbness in left arm.

Just as I thought that was getting there my joints in lower back are seizing up.

It was all to do with muscles bones pressing on nerves. It's a lot better but there are certain exercises I'm not allowed to do in the gym, behind the neck presses the main one.

I'm being treated with manipulation, acupuncture and the cup ultrasound??

xx


----------



## Nitrolen

Linny said:


> Zara I've been having physio with Stuart Cosgrove for a similar problem.
> 
> I have scoliosis and also an injury to right scapula, my muscle was pressing on a nerve causing problems and imbalance. That was freed but then my right tricep became completely useless, again that was sorted the problem then moved to left trap and I kept getting a pain over my left delt and down arm making my grip useless and also pins and needles/ numbness in left arm.
> 
> Just as I thought that was getting there my joints in lower back are seizing up.
> 
> It was all to do with muscles bones pressing on nerves. It's a lot better but there are certain exercises I'm not allowed to do in the gym, behind the neck presses the main one.
> 
> I'm being treated with manipulation, acupuncture and the cup ultrasound??
> 
> xx


Lin - from west Yorkshire :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Linny said:


> Zara I've been having physio with Stuart Cosgrove for a similar problem.
> 
> I have scoliosis and also an injury to right scapula, my muscle was pressing on a nerve causing problems and imbalance. That was freed but then my right tricep became completely useless, again that was sorted the problem then moved to left trap and I kept getting a pain over my left delt and down arm making my grip useless and also pins and needles/ numbness in left arm.
> 
> Just as I thought that was getting there my joints in lower back are seizing up.
> 
> It was all to do with muscles bones pressing on nerves. It's a lot better but there are certain exercises I'm not allowed to do in the gym, behind the neck presses the main one.
> 
> I'm being treated with manipulation, acupuncture and the cup ultrasound??
> 
> xx


Jeeeeeeezy peeps....

I just want it fixed so I can carry on :crying:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Soooo.....

Not got much to say for ma wee self so I suppose I'll put up a couple of pics from the last week.

TBH *not* best pleased.... have put on another couple lbs so have tightened diet right up. Was still eating 6 meals a day, keeping protein high etc, just they were not so low-carb as before obviously. However its prob all the "extra" stuff been having as well so thats been ditched lol. (someone warned me about the jaffa cakes.... should have listened.... :whistling:  )

Have started doing cardio again little bit and gner embark upon some fat burning ancillary products 

Thing is bloody body is a train wreck! Flipping nerve problem as discussed about is a big thing. Then on top of that whenever I do cardio right knee gives me hell. Currently cannot bend down fully as been on treadmill again. Pretty sure is cruciate ligament as thats where it hurts. Getting insoles made as we speak from podiatrist. Apparently I put my feet down wrong when I walk so hopefully this will help ease the problem.

In addition I also currently have two lovely swollen muscle areas one either side of my lower back. Woke up this morning though "hmmm back hurts" - incidently this wasnt gym related as only did cardio yesterday but was perhaps not as sober as I could have been last night.... :whistling: Looked in the mirror and lo and behold.... :whistling: extremely obvious swelling either side of spine on lower back. Nice. :crying:

Ach well, I'll live. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger eh? 

Now.... about those photos....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Oh yeah and no point saying "smile" cos it aint never gonna happen :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

just flicked through your journal hope you didn't mind. Hope the injury gets sorted out for you soon. Your looking good in your pics by the way.

Betty


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bettyboo said:


> just flicked through your journal hope you didn't mind. Hope the injury gets sorted out for you soon. Your looking good in your pics by the way.
> 
> Betty


Not at all hun thats what its there for :thumbup1:

Good luck finding anything sensible in here though 

Well.... there was a couple of competions and a comp diet etc and the odd bit of training info.... but it kinda gets lost amongst all the nonsense :whistling: Wouldn't have it any other way though  :thumb:

Thanks for the compliment too


----------



## Bettyboo

I really should get a journal up and running, but I am not training for a comp at the moment. I will perhaps put one up at a later date.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bettyboo said:


> I really should get a journal up and running, but I am not training for a comp at the moment. I will perhaps put one up at a later date.


Pfft you dont need to be!!!

Trust me.... I think I might actually be the only female on here that competes that has a journal? Dont quote me on that but cant think of another?

Its not all about competing, far from it 

In fact to be fair.... even actually taking training seriously will put you onto a head start.... I think a lot of people are on here for other reasons tbh


----------



## Uriel

It's got nothing to do with competitions... it's a platform for ladies to post lots of tasteful pics of their bodies for us to perv over.

All female UKM members ought have a journal!

(unless they are a swamp donkey!)


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> It's got nothing to do with competitions... it's a platform for ladies to post lots of tasteful pics of their bodies for us to perv over.
> 
> All female UKM members ought have a journal!
> 
> (unless they are a swamp donkey!)


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Pfft you dont need to be!!!
> 
> Trust me.... I think I might actually be the only female on here that competes that has a journal? Dont quote me on that but cant think of another?
> 
> *Its not all about competing, far from it *
> 
> In fact to be fair.... even actually taking training seriously will put you onto a head start.... I think a lot of people are on here for other reasons tbh


its all about the GUNS


----------



## hackskii

Wow, nice.

A smile will make those photos.


----------



## winger

Looking hot once again, but that is to be expected.


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> its all about the GUNS


 :bounce: It's all about that little white outfit in the first photo:thumbup1:


----------



## winger

ZEUS said:


> :bounce: It's all about that little white outfit in the first photo:thumbup1:


Or the orange one, that I just rather quickly glanced over and didn't take much notice. :whistling:


----------



## winger

All I gota say is thank your lucky stars I live so far away. I could be that stalker guy, oh wait I am...lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> its all about the GUNS


lmao.... nah.... It's all about the ass baby 

You boys suit the guns far better anyway  :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:



> Wow, nice.
> 
> A smile will make those photos.


I just can't do it.... I feel a [email protected] smiling in photos pmsl


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Looking hot once again, but that is to be expected.


Ta sweetie


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> :bounce: It's all about that little white outfit in the first photo:thumbup1:





winger said:


> Or the orange one, that I just rather quickly glanced over and didn't take much notice. :whistling:


Glad you guys are approving of my choice of outfits  :thumbup1:


----------



## nibbsey

When you go out dressed in this manner. Do yo leave a trail of men in your wake falling to the floor in a manner which looks as if they are all SPENT??


----------



## Zara-Leoni

nibbsey said:


> When you go out dressed in this manner. Do yo leave a trail of men in your wake falling to the floor in a manner which looks as if they are all SPENT??


Not that I've noticed lol.

Do get few ppl asking to have their photo taken in pubs etc? :confused1:


----------



## nibbsey

Zara-Leoni said:


> Not that I've noticed lol.
> 
> *Do get few ppl asking to have their photo taken in pubs etc*? :confused1:


 Thats a bit random!

Ahh but is it perhaps photographic deposit into the [email protected] bank maybe.

Gotta say though, if i see you in Cambridge one day when out with my wife, I hope i'm wearing my shades.lol:cool2:


----------



## hackskii

You can smile, just have someone make you laugh or tickle you.


----------



## Ak_88

I think she smiled once at the south coast show in April, i'm not sure though, it might've been a cackle or completely spontaneous and involuntarily.


----------



## evad

hackskii said:


> You can smile, just have someone make you laugh or tickle you.


i dont think she can. much like gremlins cant get wet zara cant smile or the world implodes



> it might've been a cackle or completely spontaneous and involuntarily.


or a bit of wind


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> I think she smiled once at the south coast show in April, i'm not sure though, it might've been a cackle or completely spontaneous and involuntarily.


haha thats a fib and well you know it! 

I had a constant smile on my face all that entire day!! 

Its just photos I dont much like smiling in lol.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

nibbsey said:


> Thats a bit random!
> 
> Ahh but is it perhaps photographic deposit into the [email protected] bank maybe.
> 
> Gotta say though, if i see you in Cambridge one day when out with my wife, I hope i'm wearing my shades.lol:cool2:


Last weekend was a girl on a college reunion with guys and girls and they wanted for facebook page of the reunion? Then some bloke taking pics on a stag night lol. 

Dunno... dont think they get much of that sort of thing in cambridge..... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> You can smile, just have someone make you laugh or tickle you.


lol am a very smiley person jst not in photos.... particularly not the ones you take yourself


----------



## leafman

Ak_88 said:


> I think she smiled once at the south coast show in April, i'm not sure though, it might've been a cackle or completely spontaneous and involuntarily.


No mate was just wind :whistling:

hope all is well zara looking stunning as ever in ur pics . :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Well since everyone is moaning like a b1tch at me for not smiling in pics, and since it obviously bothers you so much, theres no need to post any more eh? 

As for pompey....

JW, Beklet, DMCC, Incredible Bulk, MartinMcG, Prodiver, DB, MissBC, PRL, EXSRD and many others can testify to my good humor and frequent smiling that day 

Other ppl who A) were not there and B) are only internet buddies... well... your opinion is irrelevant so who cares


----------



## dmcc

I can confirm that Zara was in an excellent mood at Pompey and had a big grin on her face all day. Especially after a few wines.

(£20 on the way Zar, yeah?)


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> I can confirm that Zara was in an excellent mood at Pompey and had a big grin on her face all day. Especially after a few wines.
> 
> (£20 on the way Zar, yeah?)


Thank you  :thumb:

(yup..... is in the post mate :thumbup1:  )


----------



## Ak_88

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well since everyone is moaning like a b1tch at me for not smiling in pics, and since it obviously bothers you so much, theres no need to post any more eh?
> 
> As for pompey....
> 
> JW, Beklet, DMCC, Incredible Bulk, MartinMcG, Prodiver, DB, MissBC, PRL, EXSRD and many others can testify to my good humor and frequent smiling that day
> 
> Other ppl who A) were not there and B) are only internet buddies... well... your opinion is irrelevant so who cares


I thought of all people you'd pick up on my sarcasm :lol:

For the record the blue steel face does give a certain sense of attitude in your pics


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ok so..... fcuk all to do with training, diet or bodybuilding or anything at all....

But how good are the lyrics to this song???

It came on the radio and instantly I loved it! :thumbup1:






My best friend gave me the best advice

He said each day's a gift and not a given right

Leave no stone unturned

Leave your fears behind

And try to take the path less traveled

That first step you take is the longest stride

If today was your last day,

Tomorrow was too late,

Could you say goodbye to yesterday..

(would you, Would you)

Would you live each moment like your last?

Leave old pictures in the past?

Donate every dime you have?

(Would you, Would you)

If today was your last day

(What if, What if, If today was your last day)

Against the grain should be a way of life

What's worth the price is always worth the fight

Every second counts cause there's no second try

So live like you're never living twice

Don't take the free ride in your whole life

(What if, What if)

If today was your last day,

Tomorrow was too late,

Could you say goodbye to yesterday..

(Would you, Would you)

Would you live each moment like your last?

Leave old pictures in the past?

Donate every dime you have?

(Would you, Would you)

And would you call old friends you never see..

Reminisce memories?

Would you forgive your enemies?

(Would you, Would you)

And would you find that one your dreaming of,

Swear up and down to God above,

That you'll finally fall in love?

(That you'll finally fall in love)

If today was your last day

If today was your last day,

Would you make your mark,

On mending a broken heart?

You know it's never too late,

To shoot for the stars,

Regardless of who you are.

So do whatever it takes,

Cause you can't rewind

A moment in this life.

Let nothing stand in your way,

Cause the hands of time

Are never on your side

If today was your last day,

Tomorrow was too late,

Could you say goodbye to yesterday?

Would you live each moment like your last?

Leave old pictures in the past?

Donate every dime you have?

(Would you, Would you)

And would you call old friends you never see..

Reminisce memories?

Would you forgive your enemies?

(Would you, Could you)

And would you find that one your dreaming of,

Swear up and down to God above,

That you'll finally fall in love?

(Would you, Would you)

If today was your last day


----------



## Uriel

You on PCT Zara?


----------



## hackskii

Wow, now I really like that song alot, never heard it before.

Wow, hits strait home, kind of got a little tear in my eye actually.

Thanks girl.


----------



## hackskii

This one is similar and pretty too.






From underneath the trees, we watch the sky

Confusing stars for satellites

I never dreamed that you'd be mine

But here we are, we're here tonight

Singing Amen, I'm alive

Singing Amen, I'm alive

If everyone cared and nobody cried

If everyone loved and nobody lied

If everyone shared and swallowed their pride

We'd see the day when nobody died

And I'm singing

Amen I, I'm alive

Amen I, I'm alive

And in the air the fireflies

Our only light in paradise

We'll show the world they were wrong

And teach them all to sing along

Singing Amen I'm alive

Singing Amen I'm alive

If everyone cared and nobody cried

If everyone loved and nobody lied

If everyone shared and swallowed their pride

We'd see the day when nobody died

If everyone cared and nobody cried

If everyone loved and nobody lied

If everyone shared and swallowed their pride

We'd see the day when nobody died

And as we lie beneath the stars

We realize how small we are

If they could love like you and me

Imagine what the world could be

If everyone cared and nobody cried

If everyone loved and nobody lied

If everyone shared and swallowed their pride

We'd see the day when nobody died

We'd see the day, we'd see the day

When nobody died

We'd see the day, we'd see the day

When nobody died

We'd see the day when nobody died


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> This one is similar and pretty too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they could love like you and me
> 
> Imagine what the world could be
> 
> If everyone cared and nobody cried
> 
> If everyone loved and nobody lied
> 
> If everyone shared and swallowed their pride
> 
> We'd see the day when nobody died


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Wow, now I really like that song alot, never heard it before.
> 
> Wow, hits strait home, kind of got a little tear in my eye actually.
> 
> Thanks girl.


New out I think? Heard it for the first time yesterday.... instantly turned up and started to listen properly. Loved it and been in my head ever since.

Some things just sum things right up hey?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> You on PCT Zara?


Don't be silly 

....Nah.... am jst a soft git.... :whistling: 

You gotta admit its good :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

I think the one I posted must be from the same album.

Strange how they took kind of a spiritual turn in their music, I do rather like those songs.

I just showed a guy at work too.

I have played it probably 5 times already.

When I get home today I am going on itunes store and see if I can find those.

I wonder what the whole album is like?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> I think the one I posted must be from the same album.
> 
> Strange how they took kind of a spiritual turn in their music, I do rather like those songs.
> 
> I just showed a guy at work too.
> 
> I have played it probably 5 times already.
> 
> When I get home today I am going on itunes store and see if I can find those.
> 
> I wonder what the whole album is like?


Worth a listen I should imagine :thumbup1:

I like having albums rather than random songs.... often there is meaning to the songs being together and in the order they are in etc. Plus you get more of a sense of it listening to the whole thing instead of just the odd song


----------



## hackskii

Just checked out the rest of the album and I didnt like all the songs.

I think it is called Dark Horse.


----------



## winger

I looked forever to get you all a free download of the album. No bueno


----------



## hackskii

I would love the album actually........


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ok for the doubters among you who reckon I never smile (basically thats the ones who have never met me in real life lol....  )




























....actually now I think on it my last avvy picture I was smiling in!!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

And to prove its not just a one off.......


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I even do it offstage.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

And to further reinforce my case....


----------



## nibbsey

There you go you see, you can do it if you put your mind to it.

BTW. (oh i'd better not say, its too creepy and stalker like) lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

nibbsey said:


> *There you go you see, you can do it if you put your mind to it.*
> 
> BTW. (oh i'd better not say, its too creepy and stalker like) lol


So theres hope for you getting big yet then eh mate...?  :lol:


----------



## nibbsey

Zara-Leoni said:


> So theres hope for you getting big yet then eh mate...?  :lol:


 I doubt that, i can't seem to keep my mind on the job in hand if you know what i mean. :confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Oh yeah and training-y stuff.....

well am still injured to within an inch of my life (knee, lower back - though that ones superficial and going away - and nerve prob in upper back/arm problems) so training is minimal at best.... even cardio is a struggle with knee :cursing:

HOWEVER.... tidied diet etc up more and lost 2.5lbs this week :thumb: :thumb :

Another 4 I'll be content, another 7 I'll be delighted


----------



## nibbsey

AGE, thats what it is, all these injury ridden types are all mid 30's plus, well thats what i've noticed. You need to take it easy like young (lol) Joe and calm down. All this hard training and living on restricted nutrient intake isn't doing you any good pmsl.

How long have you had nerve problem in your arm/back?


----------



## driving iron 2

think youve proved your point on the smiles!!!! enjoying the journal and the pics......cripes!!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

nibbsey said:


> AGE, thats what it is, all these injury ridden types are all mid 30's plus, well thats what i've noticed. You need to take it easy like young (lol) Joe and calm down. All this hard training and living on restricted nutrient intake isn't doing you any good pmsl.
> 
> *How long have you had nerve problem in your arm/back?*


Hard to say for sure but prob over 10 years..... though is just in the last few that its really given me grief. I remember it being a prob when I worked with horses.

Take it easy????? Pffttt!

No swearing on my journal please! Thank you! :cursing:

(oh and ps..... Joe is younger than me - just - so yes, he IS young, very!  :tongue


----------



## Ak_88

Pmsl, remind me never to make another off the cuff comment like that :lol:

Actually it worked in many peoples favour here, people should be thanking me


----------



## Bulk1

stunning.


----------



## jw007

Great Attention whoring pics Z 

Good idea:thumb:

Cant believe didnt thinkof it myself :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## winger

jw007 said:


> Great Attention whoring pics Z
> 
> Good idea:thumb:
> 
> Cant believe didnt thinkof it myself :lol: :lol: :lol:


You don't smile either Joe so give that a go then.

Zara looking even better if that is possible.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Great Attention whoring pics Z
> 
> Good idea:thumb:
> 
> Cant believe didnt thinkof it myself :lol: :lol: :lol:


Getting slow hotshot..... 

ps.... How come you never smile in any of your pics....???? :confused1:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> You don't smile either Joe so give that a go then.


Haha.... great minds.....


----------



## hackskii

Much better with the smile, I think I just fell in love..... :wub:


----------



## leafman

Who is eating the dog food zar ffs :lol: I know u scots hav weird ways to bulk and stuff and diet but that is straight out of Rs plastic boys training styles that one  Gotta say tho the smile is unimportant i think u look stunning staring with a nasty stare. Too much love in the world :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Who is eating the dog food zar ffs :lol: I know u scots hav weird ways to bulk and stuff and diet but that is straight out of Rs plastic boys training styles that one  Gotta say tho the smile is unimportant i think u look stunning staring with a nasty stare. Too much love in the world :lol:


Ummm... have to say.... that was in England 2007 lol.....


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> Much better with the smile, I think I just fell in love..... :wub:


Again?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Again?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Oh. My. God.... what a day pmsl.....

Where to start... right, woke up with an eph and vodka hangover. This is not a combination I would recommend to anyone under any circumstances and not an experience I plan to repeat. Only slept 3 hrs due to stoopid stuff so got up and went to gym.

So heres the story...

My first week in Cambridge met a guy who knows (vaguely, not well) the guys am staying with. He's a decent size and so we got chatting about training. He is the one who sent me along to the gym I train at now. He is ex-bb'er now into cage fighting.

Anyhoo.... said bloke took a little shine to yours truely and started asking my mates when I'd be back out with them again and they told him which night... he said he would be there. TBH I kinda knew he had as it was obvious but... well I'd no interest in him that way at all, just thought he was pleasant to talk to and good laugh... seemed very polite and charming etc. Could tell was as dodgy as hell instantly but we dont hold that against anyone 

So... night before the one where I was due to be out they bumped into him again and apparently he talked about me constantly about how he was coming out the next night to see me and wanted to take me out etc etc... bored them a little bit haha.

But... he never showed up (shame lol)... nor did he appear at the gym. Well, this was maybe 6-8 weeks ago and still noone seen him. Happened to be chatting to gym manager today about another mate of mine who has now joined and he said "oh did he send you down here then?" and I said nope... was this other guy.

Well they all started laughing and went errrrr.... how do you know him???

Turns out the day he was gonna pitch up and declare his undying love, he got arrested for kidnapping and torturing some girl!!!!! AND... its not the first time he's done it apparently either. Seems on one occasion he grabbed some girl off the street cos she had finished with him and was talking to another guy.. knocked her about and kept her in his house for a while. He's apparently well known for lifting his hands to every girl hes been with and this one he's in jail for he kept in his house and tortured... burned her etc and of all random things... force fed her sudocrem???? (which I find mighty odd... unless he ran out of philadelphia cheese and thought she wouldnt notice.... :whistling: )

So now he is in jail and they are trying to get together evidence from other girls he's done stuff to to get him a longer sentence this time.

Nuts hey?

Joking aside they did say I'd had a narrow escape... apparently hes just one of those ones that if he likes someone gets possessive and jealous as fcuk and goes a bit psychotic. Not seen my mates yet they'll die when I tell them! Guys at gym all hate him for it... well... guys who do that sort of stuff aint too popular hey? :whistling:

So... thats my day (so far). Not exactly what I expected when I woke up this morning :lol:

Nice quiet little place Cambridge.... full of culture and students......

......and pikeys and kidnappers :lol:

OOOHHHHHH nearly forgetted!!!!!!!

I think my "trapped nerve" might have slightly "untrapped" itself :thumb:

Seems to not be hurting and I trained back and tri's (guaranteed to set it off normally) and nothing.... no pain.... :thumb:

Fingers crossed is all good for a while


----------



## nibbsey

Do you think that perhaps you attract wierdo's somehow? lol

I mean coz normal guys probably feel a little intimidated by you!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

nibbsey said:


> Do you think that perhaps you attract wierdo's somehow? lol
> 
> I mean coz normal guys probably feel a little intimidated by you!


pmsl....

to anyone whom I may have dated who is reading this, I'm sure nibbsey didn't mean it..... :lol:

I don't really appreciate "normal" as in some skinny bloke works in a bank... but I draw the line at kidnappers pmsl....


----------



## Beklet

Dog food? Sudocrem sandwiches????

Bloody hell, I know I need to lose a bit but that's not a particularly tasty diet...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Dog food? Sudocrem sandwiches????
> 
> Bloody hell, I know I need to lose a bit but that's not a particularly tasty diet...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Sudocrem on toast anyone....?

Mind you, when I was dieting I'd have prob considered that a pretty good date.... :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Damn right she attracts wierdoo's, I am a wierdo myself and I am attracted to Zara.

But then again I am attracted to anything that has a pair of tits, that has 2 legs.....lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Damn right she attracts wierdoo's, I am a wierdo myself and I am attracted to Zara.
> 
> But then again I am attracted to anything that has a pair of tits, that has 2 legs.....lol


2 legs....?

You're a bit fussy aincha? :lol:


----------



## MissBC

christ zara hunny thats some story hahahahaha :thumb: very luck escape i think xxx


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> 2 legs....?
> 
> You're a bit fussy aincha? :lol:


Lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> christ zara hunny thats some story hahahahaha :thumb: very luck escape i think xxx


Aye.... indeed. Well I had no intention of dating him (urgh) - or anyone for that matter - anyway, but still could have been a bit iffy pmsl.

Is still on remand and not convicted. Chances are very likely he will be though as has done stuff like it before though whether or not he's actually got previous convictions for it I dunno and unless he does it wont be taken into account.

Turns out actually when I told my mates, they know the girl and the previous ones. All coke-head slappers who cheated apparently. Doesn't excuse it one bit but my mates are the type who despise men who bully women... yet when I told them their answer was "well... he will date skank coke-head wh*res that fcuk about on him" so perhaps there is a little more to the story. Still no excuse though.

Went to gym today and was busy, full of lads with their tops of in the cage sparring with each other.

Would have been most enjoyable if they weren't all skinny..... 

Oh yeah.... trained too 

"Un-trapped" nerve seems to be remaining so :thumbup1:


----------



## ares1

Beklet said:


> Dog food?


its cheap and means i can spend more money on crack*

* someone actually said this to me in a corner shop once! he had quit a few tins of cat food so i asked if he was feeding a cat or a lion


----------



## MissBC

hackskii said:


> I am attracted to anything that has a pair of tits, that has 2 legs.....lol


and a hairy minky........... :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> and a hairy minky........... :laugh:


eeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....... :ban:


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> eeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....... :ban:


hey the hack man loves it so who are we to judge :laugh:...... imo, hair is RANK and must all go on a female and has to be neat and trimmed on a guy!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> hey the hack man loves it so who are we to judge :laugh:...... imo, hair is RANK and must all go on a female and has to be neat and trimmed on a guy!


 :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc

Chest rugs rule. End of.


----------



## Chris1

Give up the dream Darren, they'll never back down


----------



## dmcc

NEVER!!!


----------



## Chris1

Well, mines still here for the moment!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

lmao.... I'll never accept chest rugs.... or any other body hair haha!


----------



## google

MissBC said:


> hey the hack man loves it so who are we to judge :laugh:...... imo, hair is RANK and must all go on a female and has to be neat and trimmed on a guy!


I'm with the Hack man....nothing wrong with a hairy minky. Landing strip rules!


----------



## ares1

google said:


> I'm with the Hack man....nothing wrong with a hairy minky. Landing strip rules!


ditto, as long as its clean :thumb:


----------



## Guest

google said:


> I'm with the Hack man....nothing wrong with a hairy minky. Landing strip rules!





CarbWhore said:


> ditto, as long as its clean :thumb:


BALD BEAVER is the way to go imo

**Hi Zar


----------



## winger

I like a nice bush too, but no chest hair for my girls..


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Chest rugs rule. End of.


Yes, they do :thumb:



windsor81 said:


> Give up the dream Darren, they'll never back down


Good, all the more for me then :laugh:



windsor81 said:


> Well, mines still here for the moment!!


Glad to hear it!!!! 

I have no problem with hair, generally though my dodgy ex's hairy nosewas a step too far. No really, ON his nose, not in it....eurrghhhhhh!!! Didn't notice at first, he must've waxed it 

Finally have a new razor after breaking mine a couple of weeks ago. I don't mind hair much but admit it was nice to shave the pits and tidy ip the old bikini line (even though I now have razor burn grrr)

*listens for Zara and MissBC's synchronised retching* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> I don't mind hair much but admit it was nice to shave the pits and tidy ip the old bikini line (even though I now have razor burn grrr)


Let's see a pic of the razor burn. :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Yes, they do :thumb:
> 
> Good, all the more for me then :laugh:
> 
> Glad to hear it!!!!
> 
> I have no problem with hair, generally though my dodgy ex's hairy nosewas a step too far. No really, ON his nose, not in it....eurrghhhhhh!!! Didn't notice at first, he must've waxed it
> 
> Finally have a new razor after breaking mine a couple of weeks ago. I don't mind hair much but admit it was nice to shave the pits and tidy ip the old bikini line* (even though I now have razor burn grrr)*
> 
> *listens for Zara and MissBC's synchronised retching* :lol: :lol: :lol:


http://www.youbeauty.net/acatalog/Tend_Skin_Lotion_Tend_Skin.html?gclid=CNr884fP0JsCFU0B4wodDkLdJA

Best thing ever.... be gone in 24hrs :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88

Not like this are you Beklet?










:lol: :lol:


----------



## Chris1

Just Veet it! I veet in descreet places. You have to be willing to put up with some pain though while you get to judge the timing right, but it's worth it in the end.

Aint no way I'm going near my nethers with a razor, especially not when on clen!


----------



## dmcc

Frankly, that is more than I needed to know.


----------



## Chris1

Maybe I should just show you instead?


----------



## google

CarbWhore said:


> ditto, as long as its clean :thumb:


Yeah, no more of the baldy porn star look....bush is back. :thumb:

Strange how Zara's progress blog has been hijacked into a discussion about hair trimming habits.

Worthy of it's own board I think. Any volunteers to moderate it?


----------



## Chris1

I have a feeling Wingman and Hacks maybe volunteers


----------



## winger

I am on one already. Lol.


----------



## hackskii

MissBC said:


> hey the hack man loves it so who are we to judge :laugh:...... imo, hair is RANK and must all go on a female and has to be neat and trimmed on a guy!


It is only rank if you dont wash off the crispy creams once it has dried.. 



dmcc said:


> Chest rugs rule. End of.


Woh, ok, if you say so....lol



winger said:


> I like a nice bush too, but no chest hair for my girls..


Yah, chest hair is where I draw the line. :lol:


----------



## MissBC

Beklet said:


> *listens for Zara and MissBC's synchronised retching* :lol: :lol: :lol:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Chris1

Send me the link Bro, I'm there


----------



## MissBC

:blink: :blink: :blink: :blink:

:ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban:



Ak_88 said:


> Not like this are you Beklet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Ak_88 said:


> Not like this are you Beklet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Oh god no - no matter what, my pits have to be shaved (though I can get away with leaving it a few days hurrah for being blonde :laugh: )



windsor81 said:


> Just Veet it! I veet in descreet places. You have to be willing to put up with some pain though while you get to judge the timing right, but it's worth it in the end.
> 
> Aint no way I'm going near my nethers with a razor, especially not when on clen!


Immac is the devil's work. I have the least sensitive rhino skin ever and that crap gives me a nasty rash even on my legs......ugh no way I'm letting that sh1t anywhere NEAR my bits - ugh I used it once and I think I may have had an inkling as to what cystitis feels like :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> Just Veet it! I veet in descreet places. You have to be willing to put up with some pain though while you get to judge the timing right, but it's worth it in the end.
> 
> Aint no way I'm going near my nethers with a razor, especially not when on clen!





Beklet said:


> Immac is the devil's work. I have the least sensitive rhino skin ever and that crap gives me a nasty rash even on my legs......ugh no way I'm letting that sh1t anywhere NEAR my bits - ugh I used it once and I think I may have had an inkling as to what cystitis feels like :cursing: :cursing:


Have to agree with Bek here....

I once Immac'd or Veet'd whatever they call it now, "down below"..... Never felt pain like it in my entire life. It actually burned my skin..... plus I couldn't pee for about three days as the pain was unbearable :ban:


----------



## Chris1

Wow, cystitus. Had it twice, not nice 

Well, I tried waxing once and I can quite catagorically tell you that THAT is the work of the devil!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Lmao i'll have to show you how it's done!

Just kidding:tongue:


----------



## Chris1

As long as you sooth me afterwards Mak I'm up for round two


----------



## MaKaVeLi

windsor81 said:


> As long as you sooth me afterwards Mak I'm up for round two


Game on big boy:thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> Wow, cystitus. Had it twice, not nice
> 
> Well, I tried waxing once and I can quite catagorically tell you that THAT is the work of the devil!


Yeah.... used to get everything waxed off.... that did hurt.

Plus its fine for 2-3 weeks then it starts growing in and you have to then wait another 2-3 weeks before you can get it done again. Shaving everyday is a nuisance but at least you are hair-free 365 days a year :thumbup1:

I still remember the trauma of playboy waxes though.... :blink: :sneaky2: :thumbdown:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> Game on big boy:thumb:


Remember the pictures


----------



## Chris1

Sneaky little edit there Mak!!

I got the ice cream and the Barry White CD, let's get this party started!


----------



## ares1

MissBC said:


> :blink: :blink: :blink: :blink:
> 
> :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban:


oh god, i think my oats just came back up :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> Sneaky little edit there Mak!!
> 
> I got the ice cream and the Barry White CD, let's get this party started!


Ice cream??

I'm in!


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> at least you are hair-free 365 days a year :thumbup1:


 :thumb:

ps cant rep you back sweetness but i will do xxxxx


----------



## Chris1

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ice cream??
> 
> I'm in!


This is the best 3-way I've ever been invited to join 

It's also the only 3-way I've ever been invited to join :crying:

Can I bring monster munch?


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Can I bring monster munch?


 :nono:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> This is the best 3-way I've ever been invited to join
> 
> It's also the only 3-way I've ever been invited to join :crying:
> 
> Can I bring monster munch?


Monster Munch always very welcome  

especially pickled onion flavour..... :drool:


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ice cream??
> 
> I'm in!


Or Sudocreme:whistling: (again.....clear that nappy rash right up......shaving rash too), Norman!..Norman!

Kill all prostitutes!!! Nurse

:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> Or Sudocreme:whistling: (again.....clear that nappy rash right up......shaving rash too), Norman!..Norman!
> 
> Kill all prostitutes!!! Nurse
> 
> :lol:


Ah yes.... sudocrem cunningly disguised as ice cream.... that old ploy :sneaky2: :rolleye: 

Tell you what.... I didn't think this one through very well did I...? Do they get internet access on remand??? Hope he's not found this journal or am in deep doo-doo if he gets out..... oops :lol: In fact.... if a lot of posts (and possibly me) mysteriously vanish you know he did get out pmsl.

Clear up the rash...? Why would you be putting ice-cream on your @rse Uriel? 

I feel fat today. The result of takeaway and beer last night :crying:

Monday has kinda become cheat night lol.... still feel icky for it though :crying:


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> I feel fat today. The result of takeaway and beer last night :crying:
> 
> Monday has kinda become cheat night lol.... still feel icky for it though :crying:


your far from fat hunny, just enjoy it (for the both of us as i get nada)!! :thumb:


----------



## WRT

You're not fat, who gives a **** about being lean as a celery stick and as vascular as a roadmap. Enjoy your beer and takeaway and deal with it, it's the off season for christs sake:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> your far from fat hunny, just enjoy it (for the both of us as i get nada)!! :thumb:





WRT said:


> You're not fat, who gives a **** about being lean as a celery stick and as vascular as a roadmap. Enjoy your beer and takeaway and deal with it, it's the off season for christs sake:thumbup1:


I said I feel fat....

I'm aware that I am perfect :cool2:



Nah seriously.... tummy all bloaty and sore etc... that sort of stuff dnt really agree with me.

I'm actually Only 7-8lbs heavier than when I did the NABBA Scotland lol. It's still 4lbs more than I want to be however. But I am on the case. Its not that difficult to maintain.... I just got a little bit extra "softness" cos I went a bit daft with the jaffa cakes and pringles for a few weeks there.... :whistling:

Stick to one cheat day a week and eat clean and cut out any junk foods the other 6 and I can maintain it without restricting carbs or any such things :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'm aware that I am perfect :cool2:


Well you could be if you smiled in that avatar....sheesh.

You look like you have attitude in a bad way in your avatar, now clean that sh1t up sister!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Well you could be if you smiled in that avatar....sheesh.
> 
> You look like you have attitude in a bad way in your avatar, now clean that sh1t up sister!


Fcuk off I like it  :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Fcuk off I like it  :001_tt2:


 :lol:

Take that Winger! :tongue:


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'm aware that I am perfect :cool2:


Wait a min.

You aint perfect?

Well, I beg to differ.

Begging is what I am good at. :whistling:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Fcuk off I like it  :001_tt2:


Ok I took your advice and fcuked off and still don't like that avatar..he he now what?

Change that sh1t before I spam your journal with hot girls that smile. :lol:


----------



## winger

ZEUS said:


> :lol:
> 
> Take that Winger! :tongue:


Oh yea, hop on that band wagon son. :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Ok I took your advice and fcuked off and still don't like that avatar..he he now what?
> 
> *Change that sh1t before I spam your journal with hot girls that smile*. :lol:


I already did that the other day.....  :tongue:


----------



## jw007

One day I will know what its like again to feel fat


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> One day I will know what its like again to feel fat


Yeah..... hang on I'll pop round and you can have a squeeze.... :tt2:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007

My advice would be to read everyone's posts, not the childish insults but the substance.. the actual training related information and draw your own conclusions as to what you feel is correct.


----------



## Tall

jw007 said:


> My advice would be to read everyone's posts, not the childish insults but the substance.. the actual training related information and draw your own conclusions as to what you feel is correct.


Look ma! One tricep!


----------



## jw007

Tall said:


> Look ma! One tricep!


Call that a tricep??? BALDY

Have you thought about my 4 way split Z???


----------



## Tall

jw007 said:


> Call that a tricep??? BALDY
> 
> Have you thought about my 4 way split Z???


Look I'm post-op, you dont know what its like :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> My advice would be to read everyone's posts, not the childish insults but the substance.. the actual training related information and draw your own conclusions as to what you feel is correct.


Awww nooooooo............. I've had "the post"

Am gutted :crying:

This must mean I am a newbie/impressionable/thick as fck/dont look like I've ever even stepped in a gym/only joined to meet bodybuilders (delete as appropriate).

Dammit.

What to do?????

Better start posting sweaty no-make-up pics in baggies and with hair scraped back showing "serious trainer" evidence, along with actual training and diet info.

Joe.... you're a bugger :cursing:

:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Call that a tricep??? BALDY
> 
> Have you thought about my 4 way split Z???


4? It was 3 half-an-hour ago 

Dunno.... do you think it will improve my technique and performance?

Do you think I can handle 4? Surely 3 is enough.....?


----------



## Tall

Zara-Leoni said:


> 4? It was 3 half-an-hour ago
> 
> Dunno.... do you think it will improve my technique and performance?
> 
> Do you think I can handle 4? Surely 3 is enough.....?


Stay focussed


----------



## jw007

Tall said:


> Stay focussed


he forgot...

You have the tools:thumbup1:


----------



## winger

jw007 said:


> he forgot...
> 
> You have the tools:thumbup1:


LOL :lol:


----------



## google

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah.... used to get everything waxed off.... that did hurt.
> 
> Plus its fine for 2-3 weeks then it starts growing in and you have to then wait another 2-3 weeks before you can get it done again. Shaving everyday is a nuisance but at least you are hair-free 365 days a year :thumbup1:
> 
> I still remember the trauma of playboy waxes though.... :blink: :sneaky2: :thumbdown:


Bring back memories??? :lol:

YouTube - Bikini waxing


----------



## google

This is worse tho

YouTube - a back crack and sack wax for charity


----------



## Zara-Leoni

google said:


> Bring back memories??? :lol:


Nah.

I never let on to Jules that it hurt 

Used to jst lie there with gritted teeth and carry on whatever conversation we were having whilst trying not to let on I was sweating pure adrenaline from the pain....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Off to gym shortly. Not actually decided what am training. Got annoying little shooting pains in shoulders/upper arms today that make arms weak during them. So annoying :cursing:

Food first. Am currently hooked on fat-free probiotic vanilla youghurt (nicer than it sounds :tongue: ) with oats and raisins in it.

Mmmmm.... Off to kitchen!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Fcuking knee....... :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Awww nooooooo............. I've had "the post"
> 
> Am gutted :crying:
> 
> This must mean I am a newbie/impressionable/thick as fck/dont look like I've ever even stepped in a gym/only joined to meet bodybuilders (delete as appropriate).
> 
> Dammit.
> 
> What to do?????
> 
> Better start posting sweaty no-make-up pics in baggies and with hair scraped back showing "serious trainer" evidence, along with actual training and diet info.
> 
> Joe.... you're a bugger :cursing:
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Me too...damn :crying:

But there ARE sweaty no make up training pics on my profile :crying: :crying: wow I MUST be bad.... 



Zara-Leoni said:


> Fcuking knee....... :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


I don't know why but thay made me laugh


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :wink:



Beklet said:


> But there ARE sweaty no make up training pics on my profile :crying: :crying: wow I MUST be bad....


Yeah ditto. Mid/late diet was prob my "lovliest" photo phase :lol:

But I dont think is the sweating or lack of make-up is the shocker here Bek....

Is the fact we actually train rather than just "go to the gym" :whistling:

(jeez listen to me..... anyone would think this was a bodybuilding forum or something.... though just perhaps, I ought to start posting more of that training info stuff...... ahhh na sod that  )



Beklet said:


> I don't know why but that made me laugh


Yeah.... you can have words with the knee tomorrow and tell it to get a grip :lol:


----------



## evad

do you not sleep?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> do you not sleep?


Yeah but not long home lol


----------



## evad

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah but not long home lol


 :lol: best way, what else are you going to do at around 5am? :thumb:


----------



## Chris1

Work in my case. Bloody sick of it!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Not much in the way of training going on today.... met Beklet for lunch/coffee instead :thumbup1:

Not really motivated to train at mo.... :confused1:


----------



## Chris1

Hope you girls had a good day!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> Hope you girls had a good day!!!


We did indeed 

Went gym today.... Not the best session to be fair.

Woke up in agony just stiff and sore all over. Am blaming this sh1tty bed am using at the mo.... I want my one from Scotland!! Is a [email protected] single bed with the worst mattress you ever saw... can feel every spring, cant spread out as bed too small and the base is broken too :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Every morning I wake up can hardly move. Might sleep on the floor tonight lol.


----------



## evad

i always wake up stiff

good news on the brewski with our becklet did she turn up in that poo car she has?


----------



## Chris1

How can you not spread out? You're about 4ft 5!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> good news on the brewski with our becklet did she turn up in that poo car she has?


She was in my ickle modern car this time :thumbup1: (and moaning about my pink fluffy seatbelt covers and trying to hide them  ).

Should be greatful I took the seat covers off to wash them.... :whistling: 



windsor81 said:


> How can you not spread out? You're about 4ft 5!!!


5ft 2 thank you very much! And I need more room than that to spread out, its like sleeping in a bloody coffin!

Just as well am a single gal I tell ya... am rubbish at bed-sharing


----------



## Chris1

Especially the blokes you go for! No chance of fitting!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> Especially the blokes you go for! No chance of fitting!!!


 :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Small peek into my world....

Cant see much in these pics but gives rough idea I suppose of current shape etc.

Will try for better ones soon


----------



## Chris1

:wub:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> :wub:


Nice gym eh?


----------



## Chris1

yeah.....that's it


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Small peek into my world....
> 
> Cant see much in these pics but gives rough idea I suppose of current shape etc.
> 
> Will try for better ones soon


Shape is good.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Shape is good.


Aw ta


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> i always wake up stiff
> 
> good news on the brewski with our becklet did she turn up in that poo car she has?


Lol no I didn't cos it's still not taxed....was in another car but used the Park and Ride on the grounds that most parking in Cambridge requires a second mortgage :cursing:


----------



## WRT

Nice peach Zara, i'd tap that:whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> Nice peach Zara, i'd tap that:whistling:


Zara is a lady, so behave Tom!

Zara I have gym envy! I completely sympathise on the bed problem. Sometimes sleeping on the floor is better.

As for recent pics, very nice shape, you're still beautifully balanced and don't look to have podged out. Smile tho! Really, come on, just think of Beks trying to hide the pink seat covers and really smilllllleeeee! :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Gym Bunny said:


> Zara is a lady, so behave Tom!
> 
> Zara I have gym envy! I completely sympathise on the bed problem. Sometimes sleeping on the floor is better.
> 
> As for recent pics, very nice shape, you're still beautifully balanced and don't look to have podged out. Smile tho! Really, come on, just think of Beks trying to hide the pink seat covers and really smilllllleeeee! :thumb:


lol you missed the 20 million smiling pics I posted the other day then pmsl 

Seriously though people.... who the fcuk else smiles in photos they take of themselves? You'd look a proper d1ckhead if you did that lol.

Gyms cool eh? I love it. :thumbup1:

Thanks for compliment 

Haven't put on too much. Am currently about 7lbs heavier than at the NABBA Scotland which isn't too awful. Can still see abs etc 

Just settling down for another sodding uncomfortable night grrr :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

WRT said:


> Nice peach Zara, i'd tap that:whistling:


Sorry..... you're natty

:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Lol no I didn't cos it's still not taxed....was in another car but used the Park and Ride on the grounds that *most parking in Cambridge requires a second mortgage* :cursing:


Tell me about it.... fcking joke :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

(mind you.... I've found three or four "secret spots" already where you dont have to pay :whistling:  )


----------



## WRT

Zara-Leoni said:


> Sorry..... you're natty
> 
> :lol:


Pmsl good point I suppose


----------



## Zara-Leoni

WRT said:


> Pmsl good point I suppose


Yeah. I have a certain set of standards to maintain..... :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah. I have a certain set of standards to maintain..... :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


Yea, she likes small balls....sheesh. It makes the Johnson look bigger. :lol:


----------



## WRT

I thought my 1.5 inches of man meat would be enough to satisfy any woman:confused1:


----------



## winger

WRT said:


> I thought my 1.5 inches of man meat would be enough to satisfy any woman:confused1:


That was measured from the floor right?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Yea, she likes small balls....sheesh. It makes the Johnson look bigger. :lol:


Nah.... It's the 16 stone rule. Most nattys struggle unless they're a bit fat, and I am fat-ist lol. 

Anyway.... would be too weird dating a natty......


----------



## WRT

winger said:


> That was measured from the floor right?


When i'm laid on my stomach yes:lol:



Zara-Leoni said:


> Nah.... It's the 16 stone rule. Most nattys struggle unless they're a bit fat, and I am fat-ist lol.
> 
> Anyway.... would be too weird dating a natty......


I'm ****ed then! Only weigh 15.5 and a fat c*nt!


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nah.... It's the 16 stone rule. Most nattys struggle unless they're a bit fat, and I am fat-ist lol.
> 
> Anyway.... would be too weird dating a natty......


16 stone natty is no big deal. Hell, I am just 9 lbs short of that right now and in a week I could be 16 stone no problem.

winger goes on a diet so Zara doesn't stalk him. :lol:

Yea your smart, witty, beautiful with a smokin hot body, but honestly that does absolutely nothing for me. :whistling:

Click here to listen to *Zara.mp3*


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> 16 stone natty is no big deal. Hell, I am just 9 lbs short of that right now and in a week I could be 16 stone no problem.
> 
> winger goes on a diet so Zara doesn't stalk him. :lol:
> 
> Yea your smart, witty, beautiful with a smokin hot body, but honestly that does absolutely nothing for me. :whistling:
> 
> Click here to listen to *Zara.mp3*


wtf....? Winger.... you're mentally ill.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> wtf....? Winger.... you're mentally ill.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well actually that hasn't been established yet, tests still ongoing but why do you ask...lol

Where is my wing men when you need them?

Say you are up late, are you on stimulants?

Isn't it funny bb's can take stimulants and anybody else is a drug addict, no wonder I love bb so much.. :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Well actually that hasn't been established yet, tests still ongoing but why do you ask...lol
> 
> Where is my wing men when you need them?
> 
> Say you are up late, are you on stimulants?
> 
> Isn't it funny bb's can take stimulants and anybody else is a drug addict, no wonder I love bb so much.. :lol:


Moi?

I have no idea to what you refer :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dc55 said:


> alwite bird
> 
> Was going to try and find some training and sh1t.....but TBH I dont really care about that....im just cruising for naked pics...... :wink:
> 
> :beer:


Just as well really as there is bugger all training stuff in here 

No nekid pics either lol... though there may be some naughty-ish ones in AL. If you are dedicated enough, you will find them


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dc55 said:


> :bounce: :bounce:......RUNS TO AL......... :thumb: :thumb :


LMAO...

Jst added a bunch to my profile too but they're thoroughly respectable......

.......ish


----------



## Zara-Leoni

re: conversation on BOI.....

Something nice  (ok I'm a soft git but sshhh dnt tell anyone  )






.


----------



## winger

I like it that song.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> I like it that song.


 :thumbup1:


----------



## google

dc55 said:


> :bounce: :bounce:......RUNS TO AL......... :thumb: :thumb :


AL ???? Lost me there...something I'm missing?

Looking good in the pics Z.

Gym looks good too. :thumb: ..better than my Bannatynes p*sh...fookers don't seem to want to buy a decent squatting rack. :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

google said:


> AL ???? Lost me there...something I'm missing?
> 
> Looking good in the pics Z.
> 
> Gym looks good too. :thumb: ..better than my Bannatynes p*sh...fookers don't seem to want to buy a decent squatting rack. :cursing:


Thats cos its a gay gym....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hmmm what news....?

Nothing of note really. How dull.

Training is so-so. Not hugely fired up for it just now, just going through the motions tbh.

Diet is good... Not got huge appetite though but least not craving rubbish though lol.

Got couple photoshoots lined up over next couple months so have to keep away from the jaffa cakes anyway  IF any of the photos are respectable enough I may post some pmsl 

What else...? God nothing really, how dull. Got a new ass-skimming dress and also a nice long one but got nowhere to wear it lol. Anyone fancy taking me to dinner? :tongue:


----------



## nibbsey

Fancy it, but daren't.


----------



## Goose

nibbsey said:


> Fancy it, but daren't.


:laugh:

:lol:


----------



## hackskii

Id take you to dinner but the plane ride would cost me a fortune...lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Id take you to dinner but the plane ride would cost me a fortune...lol


Dinner wouldn't though... am small and dont eat much


----------



## Zara-Leoni

nibbsey said:


> Fancy it, but daren't.


Race you to nandos


----------



## nibbsey

Zara-Leoni said:


> Race you to nandos


 You'd win, i've gotta get into Cambridge and its crap traffic this time of night.. :cursing:


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> Got a new ass-skimming dress and also a nice long one but got nowhere to wear it lol. Anyone fancy taking me to dinner? :tongue:


Lets just share a protein shake and you can do us a fahion show??


----------



## Ak_88

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hmmm what news....?
> 
> Got couple photoshoots lined up over next couple months so have to keep away from the jaffa cakes anyway  IF any of the photos are respectable enough I may post some pmsl


Translation - grease Zara's palm with enough reps and she'll put them up :lol:


----------



## paulo

i know what protein you like:whistling:

well you did say so


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> Id take you to dinner but the plane ride would cost me a fortune...lol


What about lunch?

She offered to take me too lunch so why do you have to one up me on dinner...lol

Zara, I would love to eat lunch with you but only if you smile. I hope that won't be a stretch. :whistling:

My wife will be with me so I will have the two hottest birds on the planet eating with me. Just doing lunch so all you stalkers take a seat back will ya!

Life just doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> Lets just share a protein shake and you can do us a fahion show??


Yeah no worries mate.......


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> Translation - grease Zara's palm with enough reps and she'll put them up :lol:


 :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

paulo said:


> i know what protein you like:whistling:
> 
> well you did say so


Dnt take a genius to figure out why I feel am losing muscle right now then eh? :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> What about lunch?
> 
> She offered to take me too lunch so why do you have to one up me on dinner...lol
> 
> Zara, I would love to eat lunch with you but only if you smile. I hope that won't be a stretch. :whistling:
> 
> My wife will be with me so I will have the two hottest birds on the planet eating with me. Just doing lunch so all you stalkers take a seat back will ya!
> 
> Life just doesn't get any better than this.


I always smile jst not in self-taken photos 

Would be a pleasure to meet the poor woman who has to tolerate you as well   :thumb:


----------



## Chris1

Go to bed!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> Go to bed!!!!


Yeah yeah...


----------



## ParaManiac

windsor81 said:


> Go to bed!!!!


See Chris that's where you're going wrong! Try replacing Go with Come! :thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1

ParaManiac said:


> See Chris that's where you're going wrong! Try replacing Go with Come! :thumbup1:


You see, that's why I'm the padawan and you're the master.

Either way, down that path dissapointment lies...

...especially for her :crying:


----------



## ParaManiac

Lol,you on shift mate?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Good morning everybodypeeps! 

Sun is shining. Time for some breakfast then off down the gym :thumbup1:

Feeling this might be a shorts day due to lack of aircon in gym. 

Might even do a spot of sunbathing after... top up the tan :thumb:


----------



## Goose

Zara-Leoni said:


> Good morning everybodypeeps!
> 
> Sun is shining. Time for some breakfast then off down the gym :thumbup1:
> 
> Feeling this might be a shorts day due to lack of aircon in gym.
> 
> Might even do a spot of sunbathing after... top up the tan :thumb:


Morning Stink!

Anyone would think it was sunny where you was!?!?


----------



## nibbsey

I fought my fvcking way too nando's last night ang guess what. ?

No show hmmph


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> Morning Stink!
> 
> Anyone would think it was sunny where you was!?!?


It was this morning 

Bit grey now though.

Went to gym, trained hard :thumbup1:

Shoulders, abs, glutes. Then some cardio (yawn).

Driving home some fud of a cyclist was all over the place... bumped into a van etc.... So I was going round the roundabout and the [email protected] decided to undertake me just as I was coming off.

So I kept driving and hit him.

Stupid cnut. Seriously.... he must have been drunk was all over the place and didn't even seem aware that I was there ffs.

Luckily for him there was no mark on my car or I'd have got out and rammed the bike up his fecking @rse.

Worst thing about Cambridge... the cyclists are a fcuking menace :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

nibbsey said:


> I fought my fvcking way too nando's last night ang guess what. ?
> 
> No show hmmph


I was in stealth mode..... :lol:


----------



## nibbsey

Rubbish, i bet you didn't even go. :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

nibbsey said:


> Rubbish, i bet you didn't even go. :cursing:


You'll never know :cool2:


----------



## CharlieC25

Hey Zar, How you doing? Your recent pics look great!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

CharlieC25 said:


> Hey Zar, How you doing? Your recent pics look great!


Cheers doll 

Am alright ta. Had some professional ones taken too... have to wait to get them back though but saw a few at the time and they were cool 

Not many suitable for public display right enough  One or two perhaps..... :tongue:

Was a good thing to have done... always fancied it and had a couple offers so thought why not eh?


----------



## Ak_88

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers doll
> 
> Am alright ta. Had some professional ones taken too... have to wait to get them back though but saw a few at the time and they were cool
> 
> Not many suitable for public display right enough  One or two perhaps..... :tongue:
> 
> Was a good thing to have done... always fancied it and had a couple offers so thought why not eh?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/adults-lounge/

+

Reps

=

:thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/adults-lounge/
> 
> +
> 
> Reps
> 
> =
> 
> :thumb:


Nah none of them are adult lounge material they're all dressed lol... just mean not necesarily suitable for putting online lol

Might be having some done in gym too which I will put up if I do


----------



## Gym Bunny

Zara-Leoni said:


> Driving home some fud of a cyclist was all over the place... bumped into a van etc.... So I was going round the roundabout and the [email protected] decided to undertake me just as I was coming off.
> 
> So I kept driving and hit him.
> 
> Stupid cnut. Seriously.... he must have been drunk was all over the place and didn't even seem aware that I was there ffs.
> 
> Luckily for him there was no mark on my car or I'd have got out and rammed the bike up his fecking @rse.
> 
> Worst thing about Cambridge... the cyclists are a fcuking menace :cursing:


Jeez! OK, I'm a cyclist, but I can drive as well and Cambridge is awful for cyclists I've nearly been killed by the buggers there.

If you are drink, do not drive and do not cycle! Glad to hear you're OK Zara.

Oh yes, want to pick your pretty brains. Gotta mate in Cambridge who wants to start training again and is looking for a proper gym rather than a fitness first one. Where do you train?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Gym Bunny said:


> Jeez! OK, I'm a cyclist, but I can drive as well and Cambridge is awful for cyclists I've nearly been killed by the buggers there.
> 
> If you are drink, do not drive and do not cycle! Glad to hear you're OK Zara.
> 
> Oh yes, want to pick your pretty brains. Gotta mate in Cambridge who wants to start training again and is looking for a proper gym rather than a fitness first one. Where do you train?


I train in a cage-fighting gym lol... He might like it or there is the Atrium Gym on Newmarket Road as well thats not bad and not fitness-first-y lol


----------



## nibbsey

Zara-Leoni said:


> You'll never know :cool2:


 Maybe another time hey??? :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Nothing much to report except than trained back on saturday and stoopid trapped nerve is being an @rse again :cursing:


----------



## ElfinTan

Trapped nerve in ya ass??????


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Small preview of the pics from photoshoot this weekend.... not got the finished pics yet but here's couple samples of the first ones taken...


----------



## Eklektik

Saucy... although first one is VERY out of focus.... be eager to see that first one edited....

Second one is nice, little dark for my liking but still nice, again edited will prob be very nice.


----------



## Guest

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

OMG!!!!!!!!!

Lovely Zar.......just lovely!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Eklektik said:


> Saucy... although first one is VERY out of focus.... be eager to see that first one edited....
> 
> Second one is nice, little dark for my liking but still nice, again edited will prob be very nice.


God trust a photographer to get all technical......

There is more than one like that 1st one.... that one was intentional... focus is sharper on legs and shoes deliberately lol. There are others that are sharper 

Next time I'll just wait for the photographer to work them first to keep you happy shall I? lol


----------



## winger

Mediocre at best Zara. :lol:


----------



## Eklektik

Zara-Leoni said:


> God trust a photographer to get all technical......
> 
> There is more than one like that 1st one.... that one was intentional... focus is sharper on legs and shoes deliberately lol. There are others that are sharper
> 
> Next time I'll just wait for the photographer to work them first to keep you happy shall I? lol


lol..... I cant help being analytical of shots.... its what I do.... all day every day lol.....

I shall no longer give my opinions on anything of a photographic nature featuring you then :tongue:

I even repped you for your ass you ungrateful biatchhhhhh :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Next time I'll just wait for the photographer to work them first to keep you happy shall I? lol


No need to wait, the ones you are posting are just perfect:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Trapped nerve in ya ass??????


lol.... thankfully not :lol:



winger said:


> Mediocre at best Zara. :lol:


Aye well... the edited ones should be available soonish. Maybe I'll get him to airbrush me instead of just fixing shadows etc


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Eklektik said:


> lol..... I cant help being analytical of shots.... its what I do.... all day every day lol.....
> 
> I shall no longer give my opinions on anything of a photographic nature featuring you then :tongue:
> 
> I even repped you for your ass you ungrateful biatchhhhhh :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


Should fecking think so and all... took a lot of work that ass 

Actually got a pm from some bloke other day saying he seen my pics and his bird wants to "tone up her bum" but doesn't want to squat or go to the gym so what can she do?

My answer really ought to have been "pray" 



ZEUS said:


> No need to wait, the ones you are posting are just perfect:thumbup1:


Ta sweetie


----------



## winger

Only squats will give you that perfect ass.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Only squats will give you that perfect ass.


well.... so they say.....


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> well.... so they say.....


If they is winger then they have spoken. 

Best ass builder ever, so they say!

Stick it out and go deep. That is up for so many interpretations...lol


----------



## Guest

winger said:


> If they is winger then they have spoken.
> 
> Best ass builder ever, so they say!
> 
> *Stick it out and go deep*. That is up for so many interpretations...lol


A posted video of this would be really nice as well

(I am talking about the squats Winger!! Get your mind out of the gutter:laugh


----------



## winger

ZEUS said:


> A posted video of this would be really nice as well
> 
> (I am talking about the squats Winger!! Get your mind out of the gutter:laugh


Nude squats, damn that guy is a thinker. Brian reps for life.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jeeez..... wtf?

Just took my dog out and its freezing and my car is covered in frost.

Seriously people.... its July ffs! Who controls this ****???

Am suspecting there is a government or council committee involved somewhere along the line. Only possible explanation for such inefficiency :sneaky2:


----------



## Goose

Lovely round bum


----------



## Goose

Zara-Leoni said:


> Jeeez..... wtf?
> 
> Just took my dog out and its freezing and my car is covered in frost.
> 
> Seriously people.... its July ffs! Who controls this ****???
> 
> Am suspecting there is a government or council committee involved somewhere along the line. Only possible explanation for such inefficiency :sneaky2:


And what exactly was you doing up at 3:52am???


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> And what exactly was you doing up at 3:52am???


Taking the dog out..... keep up boy! 

Was having a rare tv-a-thon watching endless rubbish programmes and chilling with the pooch :thumbup1:


----------



## Goose

Zara-Leoni said:


> Taking the dog out..... keep up boy!
> 
> Was having a rare tv-a-thon watching endless rubbish programmes and chilling with the pooch :thumbup1:


I think I'd get the "shut up and leave me the fcuk alone to sleep" Look from my dog.. :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> I think I'd get the "shut up and leave me the fcuk alone to sleep" Look from my dog.. :lol:


Ha ha my pup is a total mummys boy. Whatever I do he's right beside me with 100% enthusiasm


----------



## Goose

What do you have ? A rat or a real dog???


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> What do you have ? A rat or a real dog???


This is Blue... American Bulldog


----------



## LittleChris

Yeah looks like a real dog to me


----------



## Goose

Zara-Leoni said:


> This is Blue... American Bulldog


Unfortunately I cant view them as work blocks photobucket thingy but I know what they look like. Cool dogs.

I have a french mastiff


----------



## Goose

LittleChris said:


> Yeah looks like a real dog to me


I wouldn't say that.. Zara aint THAT bad  I think shes a lil cutey..


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> I wouldn't say that.. Zara aint THAT bad  I think shes a lil cutey..


haha funny cvnt


----------



## hackskii

What a nice looking dog.


----------



## nibbsey

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ha ha my pup is a total mummys boy. *Whatever I do he's right beside me with 100% enthusiasm *


 Could be said for all of us me thnks lol


----------



## winger

nibbsey said:


> Could be said for all of us me thnks lol


Woof


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> What a nice looking dog.


Blue says ta 



nibbsey said:


> Could be said for all of us me thnks lol


Ooofft.... wish that was true  



winger said:


> Woof


Canine flu? :whistling:


----------



## Ak_88

Zara-Leoni said:


> Canine flu?


Maybe he caught it from you? :confused1:

Sorry, too easy :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> Maybe he caught it from you? :confused1:
> 
> Sorry, too easy :lol:


Might have been a good joke if we were even on the same continent.

Try again...


----------



## RedKola

Loving the pics Zara!


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Might have been a good joke if we were even on the same continent.
> 
> Try again...


Ouch! :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> Loving the pics Zara!


Ta sweetie


----------



## winger

Ta Zara!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Ta Zara!


Yeah.... get practicing the language for when you get over here or you will be totally lost when we start speaking


----------



## Guest

I never really asked but does TA = Thanks alot??


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> I never really asked but does TA = Thanks alot??


Dunno mate..... Its just a word I think?


----------



## WRT

A beta way of saying thanks.


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Dunno mate..... Its just a word I think?


Ahh.... Gotcha:thumbup1: and TA:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> Ahh.... Gotcha:thumbup1: and TA:laugh:


 :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

WRT said:


> A beta way of saying thanks.


Bold words from a bronze (poo coloured) member, natty yorkshireman with puny rep powers.... :whistling:

Feel free to apologise in your own time.... I'm feeling benevolent :tongue:


----------



## Eklektik

Zara-Leoni said:


> benevolent :tongue:


You been reading that dictionary whilst on the toilet again Zara? :tongue:

x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Eklektik said:


> You been reading that dictionary whilst on the toilet again Zara? :tongue:
> 
> x


Nah just better educated than you dundee scumbags :lol:


----------



## Eklektik

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nah just better educated than you dundee scumbags :lol:


Like a knife to that heart that Z...... next you'll be telling me they're roundabouts and not circles!?!?!?!?!


----------



## WRT

Zara-Leoni said:


> Bold words from a bronze (poo coloured) member, natty yorkshireman with puny rep powers.... :whistling:
> 
> Feel free to apologise in your own time.... I'm feeling benevolent :tongue:


Am begging you to forgive me:crying: Ta!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

WRT said:


> Am begging you to forgive me:crying: Ta!


Aww of course.... was only kidding pmsl 

Might even rep ya if I've any left.... :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Eklektik said:


> Like a knife to that heart that Z...... next you'll be telling me they're roundabouts and not circles!?!?!?!?!


Yup. "Circles" is what they call them in Birmingham much to my amusement


----------



## winger

Brains and brawn, what next pics?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Brains and brawn, what next pics?


Who we talking about here? 

Think its about time someone else posted pics lol....


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Who we talking about here?
> 
> Think its about time someone else posted pics lol....


If you are implying me then I can't do that. Only because if I did (and I won't) the server would go down because of too many hit's. :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> If you are implying me then I can't do that. Only because if I did (and I won't) the server would go down because of too many hit's. :lol:


lol 

I really must go to sleep. Been tired for hours am a nightmare for staying awake talking sh1te when tired and need to sleep 

Always regret it next day too :cursing:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol
> 
> I really must go to sleep. Been tired for hours am a nightmare for staying awake talking sh1te when tired and need to sleep
> 
> Always regret it next day too :cursing:


Get your beauty rest, only because you need it. :lol:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Who we talking about here?
> 
> *Think its about time someone else posted pics* lol....


Here's a pic:laugh:

It's a Chav-mobile:lol: (sorry I thought it was funny)


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Get your beauty rest, only because you need it. :lol:


Cheeky cvnt pmsl....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> Here's a pic:laugh:
> 
> It's a Chav-mobile:lol: (sorry I thought it was funny)
> 
> View attachment 29062


lmao thats an old pic that 

Come to the UK zeus..... you need to experience chavs.. though be prepared for a serious culture shock haha.

Actually we could introduce you to the pikey-fest that is cambridge too :lol:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> lmao thats an old pic that
> 
> Come to the UK zeus..... you need to experience chavs.. though be prepared for a serious culture shock haha.
> 
> Actually we could introduce you to the pikey-fest that is cambridge too :lol:


I truly hope that I can make it over there one day soon Zara:thumbup1: I think it would be a great experience....and I would definately want to see some chavs


----------



## WRT

ZEUS said:


> I truly hope that I can make it over there one day soon Zara:thumbup1: I think it would be a great experience....and I would definately want to see some chavs


You'll have to come on a night out with me mate, up't north all the women act like men and are mouthy as f*ck, turns me right on! :lol:


----------



## Chris1

WRT said:


> You'll have to come on a night out with me mate, up't north all the women act like men and are mouthy as f*ck, turns me right on! :lol:


Yorks a cracking night out. Still Southern though, you boys get yourselves up the Toon. Now THATS a night out!


----------



## Ak_88

Zara-Leoni said:


> Might have been a good joke if we were even on the same continent.
> 
> Try again...


Excuse my poor banter, it was late and seemed like a good idea at the time


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> Yorks a cracking night out. Still Southern though, you boys get yourselves up the Toon. Now THATS a night out!


haha Newcastle is about the only English City that Scottish people consider Northern :thumb:


----------



## Chris1

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha Newcastle is about the only English City that Scottish people consider Northern :thumb:


Too right, and you're a Scottish girl thats welcome anytime


----------



## winger

WRT said:


> You'll have to come on a night out with me mate, up't north all the women act like men and are mouthy as f*ck, turns me right on! :lol:


That does sound fun. :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> Too right, and you're a Scottish girl thats welcome anytime


Spank you 

Never been out in Newcastle actually.... been to south shields a few times but not Newcastle itself.

Driven through it a million times on the A1 too... must stop off one day lol.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

OOOHHHHHH.........

AND!

(fcuk all to do with training this pmsl)

Got sat nav today..... apparently its life changing and my life will never be the same again (so am reliably informed by the person who kept telling me off for not having it :tongue: ).

So, we shall see. I've never actually got lost yet (well... me and beklet nearly did in portsmouth but thats another story  ) but at least now there is less chance of me driving into a wall while trying to read directions.... :lol:


----------



## Ak_88

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1551249/Sat-nav-directed-me-into-path-of-train.html

http://www.finextra.com/community/fullblog.aspx?id=135

Be careful :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1551249/Sat-nav-directed-me-into-path-of-train.html
> 
> http://www.finextra.com/community/fullblog.aspx?id=135
> 
> Be careful :lol: :lol:


Ummm yeah.....

You'd have to be a bit of a thicko to do something like that.

I aint one of those dippy birds that does dumb stuff like that pmsl..... :lol:


----------



## CharlieC25

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers doll
> 
> Am alright ta. Had some professional ones taken too... have to wait to get them back though but saw a few at the time and they were cool
> 
> Not many suitable for public display right enough  One or two perhaps..... :tongue:
> 
> Was a good thing to have done... always fancied it and had a couple offers so thought why not eh?


Haha Still the non-prof ones are great so I bet the prof ones are awesome! and why not indeed - photoshoots are great for your self esteem!

I contacted Dannie ref the posing suits and she's sending mine out next week, can't wait! Saw a couple of pics of you on her facebook wearing her creations - she's a lovely lady 

So hows the training going? You got anymore shows now or are you on the off season preparing for next year?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

CharlieC25 said:


> Haha Still the non-prof ones are great so I bet the prof ones are awesome! and why not indeed - photoshoots are great for your self esteem!
> 
> I contacted Dannie ref the posing suits and she's sending mine out next week, can't wait! Saw a couple of pics of you on her facebook wearing her creations - she's a lovely lady
> 
> So hows the training going? You got anymore shows now or are you on the off season preparing for next year?


Yeah Dannie is a star :thumbup1:

Got some more photoshoots which am trying to organise too at the moment.... I've always turned photographers down when been asked to do them in the past as I assumed they were all just dodgy pervs and were at it pmsl.. however these ones come recommended from mates so all good :thumbup1:

No more shows til next year... and not entirely sure where I will be competing if indeed I do. Dont need to decide anything yet though there is plenty time


----------



## CharlieC25

Ah ok are you thinking of competing in a different fed? What's your plan for the off season?

Some photographers are dodgy little clickfcuks so you should always be careful but if you have recommendations from mates sounds good to me! My husband used to have a good photographer until he asked him to do a c*m shot!! WTF!! Some people are wired wrong!

You trying to build up a portfolio or just doing it for fun?


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> OOOHHHHHH.........
> 
> AND!
> 
> (fcuk all to do with training this pmsl)
> 
> Got sat nav today..... apparently its life changing and my life will never be the same again (so am reliably informed by the person who kept telling me off for not having it :tongue: ).
> 
> So, we shall see. I've never actually got lost yet (*well... me and beklet nearly did in portsmouth but thats another story *  ) but at least now there is less chance of me driving into a wall while trying to read directions.... :lol:


Yeah but we actually were using sat nav...which explains why we had so much trouble lol!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

CharlieC25 said:


> Ah ok are you thinking of competing in a different fed? What's your plan for the off season?
> 
> Some photographers are dodgy little clickfcuks so you should always be careful but if you have recommendations from mates sounds good to me! My husband used to have a good photographer until he asked him to do a c*m shot!! WTF!! Some people are wired wrong!
> 
> You trying to build up a portfolio or just doing it for fun?


PMSFL..... yup some weirdos out there 

Yup just for fun... why not eh?

Nah by somewhere else I mean might be competing in england now obviously. If I do. Cant be @rsed thinking about it just now tbh its ages away


----------



## CharlieC25

I get ya  Well like you say its ages away yet so no need to think about it - just enjoy your off season and I'm sure the bug will come and bite you again next year 

Great news if you do compete in England then I can come and watch and do some great Zara stylie cheering lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Yeah but we actually were using sat nav...which explains why we had so much trouble lol!!!! :laugh:


Yeah the jury is out on the sat nav... yesterday mine was trying to divert me the most ridiculous route imaginable.... I didnt actually need it on tbh was just testing it.... bugger better not get me lost!


----------



## CharlieC25

I'm not sure what the fuss is about with sat navs - I'd never used one then when I did it told me to go left when actually I needed to go right......


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Haven't trained and got a sore tummy.

Pah :cursing:


----------



## CharlieC25

How ya feeling today Zar?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

CharlieC25 said:


> How ya feeling today Zar?


Honestly.....?

Fcking shattered,

One of my house mates has had friends round last night, was woken up approx every hour by some daft high-pitched shrieking bint in the hall outside my bedroom door screeching the place down :cursing:

Tried to get a lie-in this morning as got next to no sleep fri night and was feeling bit hungover saturday, but ohhh no.... music blaring from crack of dawn :cursing: :cursing:

Only reason am online tbh instead of sleeping. Not amused.


----------



## CharlieC25

Not good!! Why didn't you go out there and wrap a dumbell round her head? At least the place would've been quiet 

Seriously though having a mates round is all well and good but if you are in a shared house you need to be considerate of others living there! I'd be pee'd off too...

Wait till they go off to sleep and then start banging around in the kitchen, talking on your phone really loudly and playing some hard core heavy metal just to get your own back...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

CharlieC25 said:


> Not good!! Why didn't you go out there and wrap a dumbell round her head? At least the place would've been quiet
> 
> Seriously though having a mates round is all well and good but if you are in a shared house you need to be considerate of others living there! I'd be pee'd off too...
> 
> Wait till they go off to sleep and then start banging around in the kitchen, talking on your phone really loudly and playing some hard core heavy metal just to get your own back...


Kitchen is about a 10 minute walk from upstairs bedrooms in an entirely different part of the house so that wont work lol.

Wont make any difference. They must be out their nut to be up all night and still up now.... by time they pass out doubt they'd even notice 

Wanted to get up last night was was too shattered to even move lol.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ssssshhhhh....

Don't wanna speak too soon but I think they may have all gone out.... :thumbup1:

Now where was I...? Oh yeah......

Night night folks


----------



## Irish Beast

Not much to say apart from I love your new avatar!

Your dedication really is amazing


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Irish Beast said:


> Not much to say apart from I love your new avatar!
> 
> Your dedication really is amazing


Lol cheers mate... the original pics are on page 200 I think.....


----------



## Irish Beast

Splendid. I'll print them out and put them in the wall in my toilet


----------



## Irish Beast

I've just noticed you had a trapped nerve in your ass!

This is going to sound really perverted but can you explain how it feels! I was running the other week and I got a pain in my glute. Originally I thought it was a pulled muscle but im sure its something different now. Had it for 2 weeks and it feel exactly the same. When I put weight on the leg I get a sharp pain. Feels different to a pull. Maybe I have the same?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Irish Beast said:


> *I've just noticed you had a trapped nerve in your ass!*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> This is going to sound really perverted but can you explain how it feels! I was running the other week and I got a pain in my glute. Originally I thought it was a pulled muscle but im sure its something different now. Had it for 2 weeks and it feel exactly the same. When I put weight on the leg I get a sharp pain. Feels different to a pull. Maybe I have the same?


Nope.... you just missed a joke lol.

I have a trapped nerve in my upper back and its a pain in the ass pmsl....


----------



## Irish Beast

Ah right. Bollocks!

Its been really annoying me now. I Have been telling people I pulled a hamstring because if I say that I have pulled a muscle in my ass I will get the usual homosexual bumming taunts!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Irish Beast said:


> Ah right. Bollocks!
> 
> Its been really annoying me now. I Have been telling people I pulled a hamstring because if I say that I have pulled a muscle in my ass I will get the usual homosexual bumming taunts!


Very often hamstring and buttock pain originates from lower back injury.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

lol got sent this.... some person took photo when was out on Friday night.... This is pre-severe-liver-abuse though so still fairly sober haha...

And yes.... I was actually smiling but he took 2 photos and only put up the one am not smiling in before any fcker starts 

And also... she isn't that much taller than me either... am in flats she's in heels pmsl 

Don't actually like this pic... hairs a fecking mess desperately in need of a trip to the hairdressers :ban:


----------



## Ak_88

So why did you put it up then, for winger? :lol:


----------



## winger

Yes she did.


----------



## LittleChris

Looking good, prefer your hair as you have it in the photos on page 200 though. :thumb:

Daily visits to that page at the moment


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Yes she did.


 :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

LittleChris said:


> Looking good, prefer your hair as you have it in the photos on page 200 though. :thumb:
> 
> Daily visits to that page at the moment


Lol cheers buddy


----------



## CharlieC25

Cracking new avatar Z-girl! I'm happily married, (just in case you think I'm turning to the dark side..), but would just like to say you have a great a$$ 

Hope you have managed to get more rest..


----------



## Zara-Leoni

CharlieC25 said:


> Cracking new avatar Z-girl! I'm happily married, (just in case you think I'm turning to the dark side..), but would just like to say you have a great a$$
> 
> Hope you have managed to get more rest..


LMAO.... already had one lesbian "incident" this weekend where my one of my mates bf's took the huff cos she normally prefers girls but is going out with him and he got jealous at us going out drinking pmsfl.... :lol:

Ta though... :thumbup1:

Yeah got more rest.... just woke up actually  :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

hey babe, wicked new pics, wanna see the rest!! NOW :thumb: k thanks :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> hey babe, wicked new pics, wanna see the rest!! NOW :thumb: k thanks :whistling:


Might put up a couple more later..... :tongue:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Might put up a couple more later..... :tongue:


Bump for later.


----------



## CharlieC25

LOL Don't get ahead of yourself I only like ya a$$  joke - seriously though, looking good mate - get some of the other pics up


----------



## rs007

passing through...... keep it tight..... pm me when the new pics are up and I might pop past :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ok since you asked nicely..... :tongue:


----------



## winger

Looking most excellent and super dark. MT2?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Looking most excellent and super dark. MT2?


Cheers winger....

well... yes and no.

I've used about 15mgs (1.5 vials) since May and before that was last year some point. So yeah I use it but very rarely.... lucky if I remember to take it twice a week lol.

Might start trying to remember.... feel a bit pale actually


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Right so.... apart from just attention-whoring with naughty photos :whistling:

The purpose of the journal and all... training etc.

Well.. knees and trapped nerve are fecking killing :cursing:

Am actually home in Scotland for couple days now, so apart from getting some rest and being able to sleep properly due to not having to deal with noisy housemates :cursing: I am gner try get someone to give me a sports massage for this upper back prob and also for lower back which is just stupidly tight.

Shall train at Gracemount too while I am home... rarely get to go there now... its like coming home... sounds stupid but when I walk back in all the familiar sounds and smells (admittedly they aint nice smells but still.... :lol: ) its very comforting 

Wont be able to do a helluva lot though unfortunately... the trapped nerve is causing weakness down my right arm and I need to try and not aggravate my upper back/rear delt too much :sneaky2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

In the last 10 minutes or so, posts have just disappeared from my journal??? :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> In the last 10 minutes or so, posts have just disappeared from my journal??? :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


Hmmmmmm..... Where did they go I wonder?? They better not erase mine!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> Hmmmmmm..... Where did they go I wonder?? They better not erase mine!!!!


Dunno.... If I could be @rsed I'd look and see if anything is obviously missing last few pages....


----------



## WRT

As long as the ones of your ar*e don't dissappear it's all good


----------



## Zara-Leoni

WRT said:


> As long as the ones of your ar*e don't dissappear it's all good


LMAO.... priorities eh.... :tongue:

Well there are 2 posts missing though god knows what they are. And theres no-one online that posts in here much really.

Most odd....


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ok since you asked nicely..... :tongue:


 :bounce: GEEZ Zara!!!!! How did i miss these pics. I just browsed back a page and BAM!!! I have never wanted to be a leather outfit more than I do now:laugh:  . Cant rep you again yet, but I will be as soon as i can, for your thoughtful picture contributions:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> :bounce: GEEZ Zara!!!!! How did i miss these pics. I just browsed back a page and BAM!!! I have never wanted to be a leather outfit more than I do now:laugh:  . Cant rep you again yet, but I will be as soon as i can, for your thoughtful picture contributions:thumbup1:


Clearly you are not being vigilant enough..... :tongue: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Clearly you are not being vigilant enough..... :tongue: :lol:


Shamefully I am not:tongue: I am going to have to do a better job. I do have a new screensaver though:thumbup1::laugh:  Thanks


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Cardio done for the day in the form of dog walking :thumb:

Dunno who is more knackered me or him 

Now dont need to do any when train tonight woohooo! :thumb: :rockon:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Training and diet update.....

Trained.

Ate.



Things just ticking over at mo, sort of keeping on top of diet :whistling: well, enough to still see abs and not have a fat ass anyway 

Silly sore upper back is making training hard but still managing most things just have to be careful on back day 

Was gonna get some gym photos but since we have plenty of "proper" ones last few pages, not much point lol


----------



## Beklet

I need to get some training pics up - just to prove I do actually attend a gym, lol :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> I need to get some training pics up - just to prove I do actually attend a gym, lol :lol:


Yeah kinda feeling the same... my journal is full of everything BUT training 

Well am not training this weekend anyway. I've got a hurty tummy and I'm not playing :mellow:


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> I've got a hurty tummy and I'm not playing :mellow:


Womans issues, Gas or the sh1ts?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> Womans issues, Gas or the sh1ts?


Women issues.

I need someone to nurse me and bring me soup and hot water bottles 'n' stuff....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> great new pics zara.. i think you look gorgeous with some meat on your bones


That your nice way of telling me am fat now? :lol:

Where the hell ya been anyway... thought you had boycotted my journal or something


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> ha ha women always take that the wrong way.. you look great..!
> 
> i havent been on here much... i did try and speak to you on facebook when you was dieting and you werent much fun to say the least ! :innocent:


well no wonder - was prob hungry 

actually have turned that chat function off on there it does my head in.

people message you as it shows you online.... even if you do as I do and leave laptop on most of day with it on. Then they get @rsey with you if you dont reply or are too busy to talk....


----------



## winger

Fly by with my junk hanging out.


----------



## evad

ive not popped in for a bit but its 5am and i am stone cold sober, so popped in for a perusal, (without my junk hanging out)

so erm

ey up


----------



## Goose

Just thought id pop in a say hello 

As you were :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Fly by with my junk hanging out.


Thanks for sharing  :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> ive not popped in for a bit but its 5am and i am stone cold sober, so popped in for a perusal, (without my junk hanging out)
> 
> so erm
> 
> ey up


ey up back chuck.

Howzit?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> Just thought id pop in a say hello
> 
> As you were :thumbup1:


Afternoon my little feathered fowl friend


----------



## Guest

DRIVE-BY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just dropping in to say Hi


----------



## dmcc

*BELCH*

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## evad

Zara-Leoni said:


> ey up back chuck.
> 
> Howzit?


yeah not bad to be honest, bit annoyed it's monday tomorrow though and stella isn't really helping

hows you?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> DRIVE-BY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just dropping in to say Hi


Hi :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> *BELCH*
> 
> Just thought I'd share.


I'd rather you shared the pizza and beer that caused it.... :lol:

(though that said I might have gone to mcdonalds earlier.... :whistling:

...1st time since shows ended though :innocent: )


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> yeah not bad to be honest, bit annoyed it's monday tomorrow though and stella isn't really helping
> 
> hows you?


Not bad. Yeah stella-recovery on a monday morning prob not the best


----------



## Zara-Leoni

This weeks mission:

Sports Massage.

I've fobbed this off too long now am in agony. Struggled to even drive today with shooting pains in upper arms and shoulders, and when I wake up I can barely move. Lower backs getting it now too....

Going to have to accept it aint just going away and have to do something about it :cursing:

I also suspect its causing some muscle loss directly or indirectly..... :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Kate1976

Hi Zara - don't know if you have anyone in mind for the sports massage but these guys are pretty good and based in Cambridge.

http://www.core-cambridge.com/pages/injury_clinic.html

Cheers

Kate


----------



## winger

I hope that takes care of the problem Zara.


----------



## LittleChris

Any new pictures since page 200?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

LittleChris said:


> Any new pictures since page 200?


Yes..... dont be lazy and go look pmsl


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Kate1976 said:


> Hi Zara - don't know if you have anyone in mind for the sports massage but these guys are pretty good and based in Cambridge.
> 
> http://www.core-cambridge.com/pages/injury_clinic.html
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Kate


Cheers doll but am in Scotland til thurs morning now.... got someone in cambridge already but dont wanna wait til then. Trying to get hold of a guy now but they not replied.....


----------



## WRT

Apparantly I'm good at giving massages and willing to travel:whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

WRT said:


> Apparantly I'm good at giving massages and willing to travel:whistling:


Nice try pmsl.... its not the pleasant kind am after though its the hurty-sort-out-the-fcking-trapped-nerve type..... and I am not too pleasant to be around when people are inflicting pain upon me.... :lol:


----------



## Goose

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nice try pmsl.... its not the pleasant kind am after though its the hurty-sort-out-the-fcking-trapped-nerve type..... and I am not too pleasant to be around when people are inflicting pain upon me.... :lol:


 I dont mind inflicting pain.. :innocent:


----------



## leafman

Just has a lil catch up zar nice pics hun hope things are goin well for u :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Goose said:


> I dont mind inflicting pain.. :innocent:


Yeah but am not sure you'd be brave enough to deal with my reaction... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Just has a lil catch up zar nice pics hun hope things are goin well for u :thumbup1:


Super-duper leafy just off to gym.... where ya been?


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Super-duper leafy just off to gym.... where ya been?


errrr bit or long story but missus has had baby so not had as much time latly to come on line plus we sort of split up with me goin back to boro then got back together just a lot on. Hoping to get back into it again soon get my journal goin again and try hit ur 16 stone weight limit :whistling: :lol: Ill defo hit ur 30 year age limit by time i hit 16 stone lol.

Glad things are goin well hun for some reason even tho i been gone for ages i still cant rep u, as u would have been repped for that avvy lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Wellll....

STILL not had a sports massage.... been trying, but the person recommended still not got back to me and off back down south thursday.

However despite this managed to train shoulders today. Not my imagination about muscle wastage in them... the shooting pains are down the outside of my shoulders and my strength/weights are most definately down :sad:

Didn't hurt whilst was training them so managed to so some dumbell presses, side raises and machine work. Not too exciting but is a start.

Then did 40 mins cardio (Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......)

Then walked dog for 30 mins (and had some fcking numbnut tell me "that thing should not be out in public" as my soft dufus hound lolloped about looking gormless :cursing: )

Anyhoo that was all.

Diets still not too bad. Kinda like this roughly;

1) 50gms Oats

Small handfull raisins

125gms fat-free natural yoghurt

2) Salmon salad with spoonful of mango chutney

3) Homemade salmon or cod fishcake with sautéed potatoes

4) Protein Shake (usually extreme protein)

5) Evening meal usually chicken, steak or fish with veg or salad or if out and about either 2) or 3) again.

6) Extreme Nutri-Bar or Protein Shake.

As am not dieting sometimes things go in a different order or some meals are swapped, substituted or duplicated... sometimes extra protein bar if on the go etc... just depends but thats a fairly average day


----------



## ElfinTan

Stop off in Manchester on your way darn sarf for a massage Hun lol!!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Stop off in Manchester on your way darn sarf for a massage Hun lol!!!!!


Ahhhh yeah I forgot you do....

Dammit... wish you were nearer... I go A1.... :ban:


----------



## redneil75

Zara-Leoni said:


> Wellll....
> 
> STILL not had a sports massage.... been trying, but the person recommended still not got back to me and off back down south thursday.
> 
> However despite this managed to train shoulders today. Not my imagination about muscle wastage in them... the shooting pains are down the outside of my shoulders and my strength/weights are most definately down :sad:
> 
> Didn't hurt whilst was training them so managed to so some dumbell presses, side raises and machine work. Not too exciting but is a start.
> 
> Then did 40 mins cardio (Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......)
> 
> Then walked dog for 30 mins (and had some fcking numbnut tell me "that thing should not be out in public" as my soft dufus hound lolloped about looking gormless :cursing: )
> 
> Anyhoo that was all.
> 
> Diets still not too bad. Kinda like this roughly;
> 
> 1) 50gms Oats
> 
> Small handfull raisins
> 
> 125gms fat-free natural yoghurt
> 
> 2) Salmon salad with spoonful of mango chutney
> 
> 3) Homemade salmon or cod fishcake with sautéed potatoes
> 
> 4) Protein Shake (usually extreme protein)
> 
> 5) Evening meal usually chicken, steak or fish with veg or salad or if out and about either 2) or 3) again.
> 
> 6) Extreme Nutri-Bar or Protein Shake.
> 
> As am not dieting sometimes things go in a different order or some meals are swapped, substituted or duplicated... sometimes extra protein bar if on the go etc... just depends but thats a fairly average day


 sorry, not read previous pages, what kind of dog do you have?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

redneil75 said:


> sorry, not read previous pages, what kind of dog do you have?


.....then you've missed the 2,847 "progress" photos then.... :whistling: :lol:

I've got an American Bulldog aka sappy git that runs away from cats


----------



## redneil75

lo, are there pics of him too? obviously would rather look at you! i got a liver and white english springer spaniel, love him to bits.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

redneil75 said:


> lo, are there pics of him too? obviously would rather look at you! i got a liver and white english springer spaniel, love him to bits.


Yep theres defo pics of him too


----------



## evad

redneil75 said:


> lo, are there pics of him too? obviously would rather look at you! i got a liver and white english springer spaniel, love him to bits.


a novel approach and one that should be commended, using her pet to get to her and infiltrate her bed sheets

genius :laugh:


----------



## redneil75

damn, my plan for global domination has been foiled!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> a novel approach and one that should be commended, using her pet to get to her and infiltrate her bed sheets
> 
> genius :laugh:


Would only be genius if it worked :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ahhhh yeah I forgot you do....
> 
> Dammit... wish you were nearer... *I go A1*.... :ban:


Is that a road? :whistling:


----------



## winger

davetherave said:


> a novel approach and one that should be commended, using her pet to get to her and infiltrate her bed sheets
> 
> genius :laugh:


LOL


Zara-Leoni said:


> Would only be genius if it worked :lol:


Even funnier.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Is that a road? :whistling:


Allegedly....

Looks more like a farm track until you reach newcastle


----------



## jw007

Fck all going on here

Going to do some work I think lol


----------



## jw007

winger said:


> LOLEven funnier.


As normal a quality post

I think I shall rep you:whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> *Fck all going on here*
> 
> Going to do some work I think lol


Thats not always a bad thing :001_tt2:

Yeah its about time you did some work lazy chops


----------



## winger

jw007 said:


> As normal a quality post
> 
> I think I shall rep you:whistling:


Thank-you for the kind words and I just looked and didn't see any reps. :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Thank-you for the kind words and I just looked and didn't see any reps. :whistling:


....and now.....?


----------



## evad

winger said:


> Thank-you for the kind words and I just looked and didn't see any reps. :whistling:


how about now?


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> how about now?


I'm impressed - don't think I've ever seen a pic of you as your avatar...


----------



## evad

Beklet said:


> I'm impressed - don't think I've ever seen a pic of you as your avatar...


hahaha i always have pictures of me as my avatar 

if you shrink it down small enough it looks acceptable


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> ....and now.....?


Thank-you but for the record I normally don't rep whore, unlike JW. :whistling:

Thanks Zara!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Thank-you but for the record I normally don't rep whore, unlike JW. :whistling:
> 
> Thanks Zara!


 :lol: :laugh:  :lol::laugh: 

....ooohhhh.... my sides! :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ok. Shocking moment.

Actual training info.... :lol:

Went to gym today, and miraculously enough despite not training all that consistently *cough* of late, I've not lost much strength. Little bit but nothing drastic.

Now the mean (green) people among us would say thats because I never had any to start with, but I digress.... I don't care how strong I'm not so long as I look ok 

Only place I AM losing it is shoulders which just confirms my fears :crying:

Anyhoo. Todays workout... started off cautious with everything as expected weights to be down and thought my injure myself even more 

*Chest:*

Incline dumbell press:

10kg x 15 (warmup)

12kg x 10

14kg x 10

16kg x 8 (3 sets)..... I know its a lot of sets but I didn't think would still manage 16's so worked up.

Incline supinated dumbell press:

10kg x 10

12kg x 10 (2 sets)

Flyes:

8kg x 10

10kg x 8 (2 sets)

*
Biceps:*

Dumbell curls:

8kg x 10

10kg x 8 (2 sets)

Preacher curls:

8kg x 10 (3 sets)

*Abs:*

Leg extension/Dumbell Pullovers combined:

10kg x 25 (4 sets)

Decline bench sit ups:

20 x 4 sets

*Glutes:*

Weighted rear leg raises:

20 x 4 sets

Enjoyed it very much. I may be getting my motivation back.... :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Nice to see a lengthy workout posted in here Zar:thumbup1:

Happy to see you had a good day in the gym


----------



## evad

less training more pictures

yes its about 5am and i cant figure out training, pictures i can cope with


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> less training more pictures
> 
> yes its about 5am and i cant figure out training, pictures i can cope with


LMAO.... not got any new training pics at mo.... might have some night out pics next week. Is mine and a mates birthday and we are having a themed night out... theme being "Barbie & Ken" so everyone has to go dressed as their favourite barbie doll (or ken doll if male)


----------



## MissBC

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh awesome, what you going as babe??

nice training too xxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh awesome, what you going as babe??
> 
> nice training too xxx


Undecided yet.... as always I'll sort it out last minute


----------



## Ak_88

MissBC said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh awesome, what you going as babe??
> 
> nice training too xxx


Barbie maybe? :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## winger

Zara, how is the trap doing?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Zara, how is the trap doing?


Everything hurts today.....


----------



## evad

Zara-Leoni said:


> Everything hurts today.....


just take pictures tonight then and rest 

i will be in from work at about 4am so you've got plenty of time till i come in here half conscious and decide to peruse :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> just take pictures tonight then and rest
> 
> i will be in from work at about 4am so you've got plenty of time till i come in here half conscious and decide to peruse :lol:


LMAO god loves a trier eh? :wink:


----------



## winger

Isn't Dave the best, no wonder they rave about him and such the gentleman he is. :ban:


----------



## Guest

I still want to know how Zara got her signature back!!!

p.s. Everytime I see a post by you, that booty in your avy distracts me for at least 10 minutes


----------



## winger

Look at me when I am talking to you. Check out under winger..lol


----------



## winger

I should change my name to, Haywood Jablome, or Mike Hunt is a good one. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Drunk on Michelob Ultras...lol Good night Chris. :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> I still want to know how Zara got her signature back!!!
> 
> p.s. Everytime I see a post by you, that booty in your avy distracts me for at least 10 minutes


Maybe is a gold member thing? I notice quite a few ppl have them now...

My fcking [email protected] housemates are having a party right now (3am... cvnts).

There are some VERY drunk people in the hall outside my room keeping my awake LOUDLY and having a fcking drama/argument about something.

If they dnt shut up they are gner have something to cry about in a minute grrrr.... :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Look at me when I am talking to you. Check out under winger..lol


*LOL! *


----------



## Guest

winger said:


> Look at me when I am talking to you. Check out under winger..lol


Ahhha....Now I understand the "LOL" left on my page



Zara-Leoni said:


> Maybe is a gold member thing? I notice quite a few ppl have them now...
> 
> My fcking [email protected] housemates are having a party right now (3am... cvnts).
> 
> There are some VERY drunk people in the hall outside my room keeping my awake LOUDLY and having a fcking drama/argument about something.
> 
> If they dnt shut up they are gner have something to cry about in a minute grrrr.... :cursing:


Ah well....There keeping you up, so might as well snap off some photos:whistling: Nothing better to to


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> Ah well....There keeping you up, so might as well snap off some photos:whistling: Nothing better to to


2 chances mate.... (in Scotland that means none lol). :tongue:

Noisy inconsiderate gits. Seems to have died down but I can still hear ppl banging around. Lets see how they like my music blaring in the morning when they're all hungover. Idiots.


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> 2 chances mate.... (in Scotland that means none lol). :tongue:
> 
> Noisy inconsiderate gits. Seems to have died down but I can still hear ppl banging around. Lets see how they like my music blaring in the morning when they're all hungover. Idiots.


That's the weemans house. :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> That's the weemans house. :lol:


I'm in Cambridge mate not Scotland... thats England for you yanks... about 30 mins from Beklet and not too far from London all things considered lol


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'm in Cambridge mate not Scotland... thats England for you yanks... about 30 mins from Beklet and not too far from London all things considered lol


I failed History. I knew I should have paid attention, but hey history just repeated itself again. Oh wait, this is geology, my bad..lol


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'm in Cambridge mate not Scotland... thats England for you yanks... about 30 mins from Beklet and not too far from London all things considered lol


Hey....I am a yank, and I know where Cambridge is!!!

I am geographically inclined I just can't understand your accents half the time:lol:


----------



## evad

Zara-Leoni said:


> LMAO god loves a trier eh? :wink:


I blame peer pressure, winger has been bribing me with h samuel jewellery to obtain pictures i tried saying no but to no avail


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> I blame peer pressure, winger has been bribing me *with h samuel jewellery* to obtain pictures i tried saying no but to no avail


Good god you're easily bought eh....? :lol:


----------



## dmcc

ZEUS said:


> I just can't understand your accents half the time:lol:


Then heaven help you with mine...


----------



## evad

ZEUS said:


> Hey....I am a yank, and I know where Cambridge is!!!
> 
> I am geographically inclined I just can't understand your accents half the time:lol:


Im impressed, im from manchester and I don't know where Cambridge is


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Then heaven help you with mine...


Haha thats a point....


----------



## dmcc

Oi Miss Aberdeen, watch it! I speak the Queen's English like so I do. :lol:


----------



## winger

Fly-by from work making double time. :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Oi Miss Aberdeen, watch it! I speak the Queen's English like so I do. :lol:


I'm not from Aberdeen.... Even I can't understand them :lol:


----------



## dmcc

:confused1: I thought you were Aberdonian for some reason....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> :confused1: I thought you were Aberdonian for some reason....


Nah....

W33BAM (and Johnny) live there.... maybe thats where the confusion as me and her are mates and you've prob heard us chat about nights out etc lol They're from Glasgow way originally though.

Fecking Aberdeen.... sheesh!  

I, my dear fellow, am from Edinburgh. Terribly posh dontcha know..... :tongue:


----------



## dmcc

Well that was my second choice as your accent is rather refined and soft. Certainly ain't Weegie :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Well that was my second choice as your accent is rather refined and soft. Certainly ain't Weegie :lol:


No its not.... though I can do a startlingly good impression as I lived in Glasgow for 6 years 

....am actually picking up a little bit of Cambridge accent now... I pick up accents way too easy. Some people I meet now are taking a few minutes to clock on that am Scottish (though often they are drunk pmsl :tongue: ).

Worst thing I have picked up is "innit".... can't seem to bloody shake it


----------



## Bradz

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nah....
> 
> .
> 
> Fecking Aberdeen.... sheesh!


Ahhhhhhhhem

Whats wrong with Aberdeen 

We have the best Sheep around :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bradz said:


> Ahhhhhhhhem
> 
> Whats wrong with Aberdeen
> 
> We have the best Sheep around :thumbup1:


Ha ha might have guessed you'd pop up at the mention.....


----------



## d4ead

well i just found your journal so you will have to bare with me as i try to catch myself up


----------



## conanjnr

Robsta said:


> I'll follow this thread just to perv at Zara's pics....


ONT ME IN WOO


----------



## Zara-Leoni

conanjnr said:


> ONT ME IN WOO


I dunno what that says.... but hiya mate :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

d4ead said:


> well i just found your journal so you will have to bare with me as i try to catch myself up


Yeah... good luck with that.... you might need some sort of stimulant to keep you awake :lol:

Cant even help and tell you what pages the pics are on pmsfl...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

These have been on Joes Journal so they may as well be on mine lol...

Taken at a photo shoot with a photographer in Cambridge few weeks ago...


----------



## Uriel

what are your hopes and aims with the pics Zar, you looking for modelling work of some kind? There a bit ritzy for the mantlepiece.

Were they done by a mate so you thought yeah what the hell or did you arrange them for a portfolio?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> what are your hopes and aims with the pics Zar, you looking for modelling work of some kind? There a bit ritzy for the mantlepiece.
> 
> Were they done by a mate so you thought yeah what the hell or did you arrange them for a portfolio?


Nothing really... am just a natural little show off :whistling:

Get asked all the time by photographers if I will model for them, one of my friends has done for this guy so I knew he was ok... just thought would be a nice thing to have and keep... all that work we put in to look like this etc, you know? Nice to have something to show for it 

Will prob do other shoots too now as quite enjoyed that one.... pure vanity and I dont mind admitting it


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nothing really... am just a natural little show off :whistling:
> 
> Get asked all the time by photographers if I will model for them, one of my friends has done for this guy so I knew he was ok... just thought would be a nice thing to have and keep... all that work we put in to look like this etc, you know? Nice to have something to show for it
> 
> Will prob do other shoots too now as quite enjoyed that one.... pure vanity and I dont mind admitting it


No thats's way cool:thumbup1:

You should have said.....I have this awsome 1.3 mp camera in my ohone and have been likened to the great Baily.............you know where this is leading and it's a no, right? :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> No thats's way cool:thumbup1:
> 
> You should have said.....I have this awsome 1.3 mp camera in my ohone and have been likened to the great Baily.............you know where this is leading and it's a no, right? :lol:


What an offer.....  :lol:


----------



## conanjnr

It was supposed to say Count me in, for gawpping at your photos. By the way I live in Cambridge, to you train in any of the local gyms or do you prefer to go out of town? Anyway you look great, keep it going Woo


----------



## CharlieC25

Great pics Zar


----------



## winger

Is that a stripper pole?


----------



## TaintedSoul

winger said:


> Is that a stripper pole?


No it's my pole!!


----------



## winger

TaintedSoul said:


> No it's my pole!!


The length is about right buy it has no girth.


----------



## TaintedSoul

winger said:


> The length is about right buy it has no girth.


Mate it's because it's soo long. Check out the pole next to Zara's ankle. About the same girth there. This is a pleasue pole not some medieval impalement pole.

Anyway dont be jealous my girth is your length..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## winger

Hey TS keep it clean will ya. This is Princess Zara's journal ffs....geeze.

Fancy a shag Zara. Lol


----------



## TaintedSoul

winger said:


> Hey TS keep it clean will ya. This is Princess Zara's journal ffs....geeze.
> 
> Fancy a shag Zara. Lol


Winger is only asking since it's your birthday today and he likes older woman. :whistling: :ban:


----------



## winger

I like granny tranyies with granny panties. Yummy


----------



## TaintedSoul

winger said:


> I like granny tranyies with granny panties. Yummy


I like to make tea out of grannies panties. :thumb:


----------



## winger

TaintedSoul said:


> I like to make tea out of grannies panties. :thumb:


One lump or two with your tea bag? Also, do you use cream with your tea bag?


----------



## Atomic34

Hey Zara, Glad we got our differences sorted, BTW hope you had a good birthday:beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TaintedSoul said:


> Winger is only asking since it's your birthday today and he likes older woman. :whistling: :ban:


Ahhh cunny funt Sean..... :lol:

Thankfully birthday is over... just the hangover to contend with now :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Atomic34 said:


> Hey Zara, Glad we got our differences sorted, BTW hope you had a good birthday:beer:


Apparently I did.....

Pretty much all I can say on the matter..... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Hey TS keep it clean will ya. This is Princess Zara's journal ffs....geeze.
> 
> Fancy a shag Zara. Lol


Talking of keeping it clean....

will you get that fcking rancid ginger child avatar off my journal please smell of p1ss is making me sick..... :ban:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

CharlieC25 said:


> Great pics Zar


Cheers doll.

Loving the new avvy :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Talking of keeping it clean....
> 
> will you get that fcking rancid ginger child avatar off my journal please smell of p1ss is making me sick..... :ban:


Damn, you can smell that too? Here all this time I thought it was my shorts that I wore all week, sheesh. :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Damn, you can smell that too? Here all this time I thought it was my shorts that I wore all week, sheesh. :whistling:


Nah is the gingers.

Dnt matter how bad you smell or how little you wash.

If there is a ginger about.... they will over power you :sneaky2: :no:


----------



## ElfinTan

THis is VERY belated...but....

Happy Birthday xxxx:beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> THis is VERY belated...but....
> 
> Happy Birthday xxxx:beer:


haha.... cheers mrs....  :beer:


----------



## Beklet

Natty fly by (while I have control of a PC PMSL!!!!) :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Natty fly by (while I have control of a PC PMSL!!!!) :laugh:


FFS woman.... its just no use having you offline so much nowadays :sneaky2: 

I appear to have another hangover... this one is sambuca induced..... urgh

Even McDonalds didn't work its magic and I gave it to the dog :crying:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> FFS woman.... its just no use having you offline so much nowadays :sneaky2:
> 
> I appear to have another hangover... this one is sambuca induced..... urgh
> 
> Even McDonalds didn't work its magic and I gave it to the dog :crying:


84% alcohol is strong. Stick to Stella and Jaffa cakes. :beer:


----------



## d4ead

I personaly stick to irish cream whisky and rich tea biscuits


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> I personaly stick to irish cream whisky and rich tea biscuits


I wouldn't brag about that.

My wife sticks to Irish/German cream sauce and some rich tea bagging. Twice a year, yea baby.


----------



## W33BAM

ZaaaZaaa!! These picatures are getting HOTTER by the day missus!!

Nice work lady!  xxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> ZaaaZaaa!! These picatures are getting HOTTER by the day missus!!
> 
> Nice work lady!  xxx


Cheers doll.... that avvy picture of yours isn't too shabby either missus :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> 84% alcohol is strong. Stick to Stella and Jaffa cakes. :beer:


Must say... that did occur to me the next day,... :whistling:


----------



## evad

winger said:


> 84% alcohol is strong. Stick to Stella and Jaffa cakes. :beer:


it's not much better i'm still trying to get over my stella induced hangover from thursday/friday/saturday/sunday 

good to see some alcohol abuse from you zara


----------



## Guest

W33BAM said:


> ZaaaZaaa!! These picatures are getting HOTTER by the day missus!!
> 
> Nice work lady!  xxx


Have I missed some?? :confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> it's not much better i'm still trying to get over my stella induced hangover from thursday/friday/saturday/sunday
> 
> *good to see some alcohol abuse from you zara*


My liver would be inclined to disagree..... :lol:

Champagne thursday, red AND white wine friday, sambuca and red wine saturday..... :crying:

Currently on the sofa nursing eggs and toast and watching law & order cos I cant be @rsed to move the 4ft to get the remote and see what else is on


----------



## Chris1

need a hand nursing??


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Chris1 said:


> need a hand nursing??


Too late... I ate them 

Had to cut bloody workout short tonight thanks to sodding midges eating me alive in gym :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :ban:

Still feels like they are biting me now the evil little bastards :cursing:

Up til then I was having a semi-decent shoulder workout too.... seriously unimpressed :sneaky2:


----------



## martin brown

Where are these HOTTER pics??????

Please!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

martin brown said:


> Where are these HOTTER pics??????
> 
> Please!


Somewhere in the last 20 pages.... theres 3 lots of them.

Thats all the help you're getting :lol:


----------



## martin brown

Zara-Leoni said:


> Somewhere in the last 20 pages.... theres 3 lots of them.
> 
> Thats all the help you're getting :lol:


I'm only in it for the kill not the thrill of the chase!

Think I've already saved, er seen them then lol


----------



## Chris1

Damn, it's late, and I'm tired......

....actually, why am I in here then :confused1:


----------



## winger

Chris1 said:


> Damn, it's late, and I'm tired......
> 
> ....actually, why am I in here then :confused1:


For bootie pics, stay focused, you have all the tools and stay tight. :beer:


----------



## Guest

winger said:


> For bootie pics, stay focused, you have all the tools and stay tight. :beer:


Did I hear someone mention booty pics!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## winger

ZEUS said:


> Did I hear someone mention booty pics!!!!! :bounce:


Bump for bum shots of Zara..boing!


----------



## Chris1

Sh1t, that's right.

Damn I forgot, I'm slipping wingman!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Tough titty said the kitty..... I have no new bum shots today :001_tt2:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Tough titty said the kitty..... I have no new bum shots today :001_tt2:


How about some breast shots then?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> How about some breast shots then?


God loves a trier eh 

:lol:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> God loves a trier eh
> 
> :lol:


Zara, I can't wait to meet you, in a non stalker way of course.. :lol:


----------



## leafman

Stunning zar :thumbup1:

Hope all is well, i knew id find a treat if i looked back few pages :lol: Not about much latly but alwaays nice to err catch up errr ok ok perv :lol: Take care hun


----------



## Zara-Leoni

haha cheers leafy, hope you're well mate


----------



## Chris1

Nice calves, do you train them :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

Yes yes hot stuff but far to many cloths


----------



## evad

it's 4am

im sober

time for a perusal of a certain journal and a post to prove ive perused but infact not read a single post

good stuff


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> it's 4am
> 
> im sober
> 
> time for a perusal of a certain journal and a post to prove ive perused but infact not read a single post
> 
> good stuff


Damn thought it was just me who did that......


----------



## Zara-Leoni

would love to update with some training etc but truthfully I am hungover after one of the best days/nights of my life in years 

2 of my good mates got married in London and the whole thing was one big reunion.... lots of sore heads and happy faces at brekkie this morning 

there are photos... will put some up soon but they prob wont be appreciated as I am wearing a long dress


----------



## WRT

Lol good job I have x-ray eyes then isn't it!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

WRT said:


> Lol good job I have x-ray eyes then isn't it!


OMG.... I just remembered me, kimbo and Alistair baring our @rses for photos last night.... :lol:

Jesus.... nothing unusual in itself tbh, but at a wedding..... :whistling:

Oh well 

Least mine and kims was in her room... Ali's was at the reception lmfao....

Oh dear.... more stuff is coming back to me.... and facebook is getting "interesting" :whistling:


----------



## Uriel

One of my old drinking bud got his @rse out at the Rugby club we were p1ssed at when the oppo team were leaving on the coach...

Pity he forgot his piles were bleeding a few hours before that and his ring piece was caked on sh1t, blood and a handfull of toilet paper he stuffed there!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> One of my old drinking bud got his @rse out at the Rugby club we were p1ssed at when the oppo team were leaving on the coach...
> 
> Pity he forgot his piles were bleeding a few hours before that and his ring piece was caked on sh1t, blood and a handfull of toilet paper he stuffed there!


haha... classic 

Sure its not the same guy I was on about? Sounds like him tbh... fecking rugby players pmsl :laugh:

He's just enlisted with the marines now too so he shall have to add wearing dresses to his @rse-bearing antics on every night out


----------



## d4ead

haha mooning thread in the making


----------



## Zara-Leoni

First of the drunken pics...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

And another.... Miss Cheesy Grin


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Maid of Honour (my room mate), me and another mate...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ok so the drunkeness really starting to show... think I had jst grabbed Allys bum by the looks of this photo :lol:

Incidently this was one of my bum-baring partners in crime.... :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

HOT!!!

Who is the lucky guy in the 2 pics? Are you taking Melonotan Zar? You have a nice bronze color going on. Your color really pops with the white outfit you're wearing. Looks great


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> HOT!!!
> 
> Who is the lucky guy in the 2 pics? Are you taking Melonotan Zar? You have a nice bronze color going on. Your color really pops with the white outfit you're wearing. Looks great


2 different guys Bri.... both of them purely just mates of mine/part of same group of friends... have been for many years and they're both awesome, 1st is Tison, 2nd is Ally 

Actually am pretty sure they'd say the fact that they're only mates and nothing else IS the lucky part for them :lol: :lol:

And yup... I do take MT but very rarely... lucky if I remember to take one shot every 2 weeks


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> 2 different guys Bri.... both of them purely just mates of mine/part of same group of friends... have been for many years and they're both awesome, 1st is Tison, 2nd is Ally
> 
> Actually am pretty sure they'd say the fact that they're only mates and nothing else IS the lucky part for them :lol: :lol:
> 
> And yup... I do take MT but very rarely... lucky if I remember to take one shot every 2 weeks


Lucky guys I say..... and I bet they both have a secret crush on you:laughoh wait...maybe thats me) I am surprised that you only take the MT so rarely with the color that you are holding. You surely must bask out in the sun(any chance of any pics of that?):laugh:  :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> Lucky guys I say..... and I bet they both have a secret crush on you:laughoh wait...maybe thats me) I am surprised that you only take the MT so rarely with the color that you are holding. You surely must bask out in the sun(any chance of any pics of that?):laugh:  :tongue:


lol I doubt that very much pmsl.... Could tell ya loads of funny stories but not the time or place pmsl 

Nah... sunbed maybe once a week or once every 2 weeks. I tan easy


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Me and some of the girls before it got messy....


----------



## d4ead

Nice pics babe


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Nice pics babe


rico suave


----------



## d4ead

winger said:


> rico suave


Well what do you want me to say,

'I wanna bang you ass babe'

She knows that already I tell her everyday when I rep her sweet booty.


----------



## evad

some of your mates are not too bad either


----------



## Zara-Leoni

d4ead said:


> Well what do you want me to say,
> 
> 'I wanna bang you ass babe'
> 
> She knows that already I tell her everyday when I rep her sweet booty.


And you wonder why I've stopped repping you back.....



davetherave said:


> some of your mates are not too bad either


Well... you bend over and lube up and am sure one of the lads will be happy to see you right.


----------



## evad

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well... you bend over and lube up and am sure one of the lads will be happy to see you right.


beggars cant be choosers ive just finished at a gay night, i got greeted by the news two people got stabbed up there, not sure if they meant knives or.........


----------



## d4ead

Next time I rep you ill try my hardest to think of a non sexual line to tag it with.

Bollox who am I kidding........


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> beggars cant be choosers ive just finished at a gay night, i got greeted by the news two people got stabbed up there, not sure if they meant knives or.........


lol.... thought it was all handbags at 20 paces with that lot....


----------



## evad

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol.... thought it was all handbags at 20 paces with that lot....


nah thats bodybuilders :lol:


----------



## jw007

Some nice pics Z 

Thought you dress would be more err showy:lol: :lol: :lol:

But very nice and classy:thumbup1:

Hulk seal of approval


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> And you wonder why I've stopped repping you back.....


Makes mental note to stop using A4Pads "I want to bang your ass" rep line:lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> nah thats bodybuilders :lol:


Aye always messy with them.... then they start greetin' and their tan streaks


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> Makes mental note to stop using A4Pads "I want to bang your ass" rep line:lol: :lol:


....and on that note... thanks for rep :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Some nice pics Z
> 
> Thought you dress would be more err showy:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> But very nice and classy:thumbup1:
> 
> Hulk seal of approval


Thank you sweetie 

There is a time and a place for all that.... t'was a wedding after all


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> ....and on that note... thanks for rep :laugh:


 :thumbup1:

You look well in the pic, bit fuller in the chest bollox and happy


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> :thumbup1:
> 
> You look well in the pic, bit fuller in the chest bollox and happy


Aye.... proof for all these [email protected] who go on about me not smiling... 

Hopefully they'll change the record and stop boring the tits off me


----------



## Ak_88

I stand corrected i guess, all we need now is a 'ping' from that smile to top it off


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aye.... proof for all these [email protected] who go on about me not smiling...
> 
> Hopefully they'll change the record and stop boring the tits off me


I just thought you had some jacked up teeth and that was why you didn't smile, but you have a beautiful smile that is equal too if not better than that smoking hot body of yours. With compliments like this you better show up or I am going to take it out on Joe's liver. :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:
 

> I just thought you had some jacked up teeth and that was why you didn't smile, but you have a beautiful smile that is equal too if not better than that smoking hot body of yours. With compliments like this you better show up or I am going to take it out on Joe's liver. :beer:


maybe I'll hide somewhere for a while til you get him good and drunk first then.... :tongue:

nah... joking aside winger... you're gonna struggle to get that boy drunk


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> maybe I'll hide somewhere for a while til you get him good and drunk first then.... :tongue:
> 
> nah... joking aside winger... you're gonna struggle to get that boy drunk


I have a few big friends that can drink all night and still appear to be sober. One of them was in the back seat of a car and got pulled over by the cops. The all pro guy convinced the cop to not give the guy a 502 and told the cop he would drive him home.

The all pro guy had 3 times the alcohol the driver did. What's my point?

I am in for a heap of trouble...lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> I have a few big friends that can drink all night and still appear to be sober. One of them was in the back seat of a car and got pulled over by the cops. The all pro guy convinced the cop to not give the guy a 502 and told the cop he would drive him home.
> 
> The all pro guy had 3 times the alcohol the driver did. What's my point?
> 
> *I am in for a heap of trouble...lol*


Pretty much.... yep


----------



## d4ead

Mental note muust remember my phone can I can take pics of winger ****ing himself and dribbling spew, in hi vallient effort to keep up with big joe.


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Mental note muust remember my phone can I can take pics of winger ****ing himself and dribbling spew, in hi vallient effort to keep up with big joe.


I guess you will all have to show up then to see it live. :beer:

I always wanted to try this after an 11 hour flight with jet lag, let the games begin.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> I guess you will all have to show up then to see it live. :beer:
> 
> I always wanted to try this after an 11 hour flight with jet lag, let the games begin.


LMAO.... winger I am driving from scotland in the morning and picking up Chris1 and possibly Beklet en route..... 400 mile drive... you'll be sleeping on a plane, watching movies and getting fed.... 

No excuses!


----------



## W33BAM

Nice wedding picatures missy. xx

Now be a good girl and get the 'other' ones up pronto!!!!


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> LMAO.... winger I am driving from scotland in the morning and picking up Chris1 and possibly Beklet en route..... 400 mile drive... you'll be sleeping on a plane, watching movies and getting fed....
> 
> No excuses!


Did I mention I will be in first class on Virgin Atlantic in a pod, the sacrifices I have had to make for this trip..lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Nice wedding picatures missy. xx
> 
> Now be a good girl and get the 'other' ones up pronto!!!!


See... I can do respectable 

I've not seen the exposé-d botty ones yet.... Laura took the one of me and Kimbo in their room and she's not posted it on FB (mercifully  ) and I have no recollection of who got me and Ally so I shall just have to wait and see if that appears anywhere :whistling: pmsfl....


----------



## WRT

winger said:


> Did I mention I will be in first class on Virgin Atlantic in a pod, the sacrifices I have had to make for this trip..lol


Will you have a PS3,a 42" LCD and a flight attendant to give you blowjobs whenever you like? If not then you FAIL!


----------



## winger

WRT said:


> Will you have a PS3,a 42" LCD and a flight attendant to give you blowjobs whenever you like? If not then you FAIL!


I will have to settle for a quickie with the wife in the bathroom of the plane.


----------



## WRT

winger said:


> I will have to settle for a quickie with the wife in the bathroom of the plane.


Ahh I am yet to join the mile high club, sure I will one day


----------



## Guest

WRT said:


> Ahh I am yet to join the mile high club, sure I will one day


It's the only way to fly


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> It's the only way to fly


You lot are disgusting!!!!!!! mg: mg: mg:

hahahahaha....


----------



## Chris1

Shouldn't you be in bed miss, you gotta long day ahead of you :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Chris1 said:


> Shouldn't you be in bed miss, you gotta long day ahead of you :whistling:


yes.... going now.... jst putting clothes in tumble dryer etc


----------



## Chris1

Lol, I haven't packed a thing yet, all my stiff is still wet.

Just had to whack the heating on full!

Aiming to get up at 7, get showered, only take 2 mins to pack if everything is dry.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Chris1 said:


> Lol, I haven't packed a thing yet, all my stiff is still wet.
> 
> Just had to whack the heating on full!
> 
> Aiming to get up at 7, get showered, only take 2 mins to pack if everything is dry.


^^^^^^^^^ I was exact same and house is boiling


----------



## WRT

So you like toy boy's then?  Could have got a lift with you, getting bus now though!


----------



## d4ead

I love it ever thread you go into there's a frezy of preperation for winger day.


----------



## Beklet

Except mine, lol! I'll have to leave work early, and hope i have something to wear that doesn't make me look

A pillock and that my hair behaves . . .


----------



## Chris1

Well, she's late anyway as she was up to late last night poncing around!! 

Should be leaving about 9.

Hope this doesn't cut into Burger King time!


----------



## d4ead

are we eating tonight??? dont think ill be able to go from 4 with no food?????


----------



## Chris1

You can take me for dinner if you ask nicely A4


----------



## BabyYoYo

d4ead said:


> are we eating tonight??? dont think ill be able to go from 4 with no food?????


I was wondering this.... unless I fill up on chicken broccoli and rice at about 3?!?! hahaha

Oooh it's gonna be soo much fun!

x


----------



## d4ead

babyyoyo if its ok with you while wrt and mak are fighting to buy you a drink can we slip down the fire escape and have a quicky??


----------



## BabyYoYo

d4ead said:


> babyyoyo if its ok with you while wrt and mak are fighting to buy you a drink can we slip down the fire escape and have a quicky??


LOL I only just saw this! Sorry!!!!

Hahaha

x


----------



## evad

d4ead said:


> babyyoyo if its ok with you while wrt and mak are fighting to buy you a drink can we slip down the fire escape and have a quicky??


 :lol: nice one mate

we all know who would win :whistling:


----------



## WRT

d4ead said:


> babyyoyo if its ok with you while wrt and mak are fighting to buy you a drink can we slip down the fire escape and have a quicky??


why would i be fiighing to buy her a drink:confused1:


----------



## d4ead

well you didnt even turn up, so i guess it was a waisted sentiment. I never got near little miss yoyo anyway


----------



## Zara-Leoni

WRT said:


> So you like toy boy's then?  Could have got a lift with you, getting bus now though!


haha I have been known to pmsl.... they're a lot of trouble though 

yeah we could have picked you up... but what happened to you in the end anyway??



Chris1 said:


> Well, she's late anyway as she was up to late last night poncing around!!
> 
> Should be leaving about 9.
> 
> Hope this doesn't cut into Burger King time!


I was not poncing I was waiting for the washing machine to finish so I could put stuff into the tumble dryer 

We managed a few burger kings in the end..... it was all good 

Speaking of burger king am at mates house in leeds and we were on it again last night.... burger king sounds pretty awesome about now :thumb:

Mind you.... had dinner in All Bar One last night and had THE best chicken burger thing I've had in ages :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Riiiiighty ho....

So. After a hectic couple of weeks where I have managed the grand total of 2 weights sessions and eaten waaaay too much [email protected] due to far too many social engagements in various parts of the country all too close together, I have finally returned to normality and some sort of routine and can sort out my life/diet/training again.

TBH my body feels poisoned and I am on a major detox  As of yesterday am drinking loads of water, taking multivits and EFA's, cleaned diet right up, restocked on protein and so on....

Only fly in the ointment is am trying to get back into gym and I seem to have aquired a temperature and sore throat (prob run down from too many excesses last 2 weeks) :cursing:

Have a busy week with clients this week too.... taken some paracetamol and drinking lots of water and fresh fruit juice etc. Hopefully it will pass soon and I will be fully on my road to normality and proper training etc again :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

i still feel sick from last wednesday ffs


----------



## Zara-Leoni

d4ead said:


> i still feel sick from last wednesday ffs


fcking lightweight 

I was drinking thurs/fri/sat too pmsl... Fri was a bit of a biggie tbh... felt somewhat tender in the morning but soldiered on to do it all again on Saturday 

All I can say is some of my friends are a terrible influence and lead me astray :whistling:

(ok so the truth is they hand me a glass of wine and say "here"  )

Seriously though.... am on a major detox now. My poor little liver.... :crying:

Feeling pretty ill too... thought I just had a sore throat and temp but now my nose is running and the paracetamol dnt seem to have done anything at all :sad:

Got busy day at work tomorrow too..... oh great......


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Go anywhere good in Leeds?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> Go anywhere good in Leeds?


Allegedly 

Thurs had dinner and drinks in All Bar One

Fri is something of a blur after a certain point. I remember the 24hr garage on the way home at least... :whistling:

Sat morning.... err no who am I kidding... afternoon, me and Cat went to sainsburys for food and juice wearing pyjamas and sunnies pmsl  

Dont think anyone noticed :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## d4ead

hahahaha well why not ehh.

i am a lightweight i can honestly say i drunk more that 1 night then in the last 7 years put together.

In fact the last time i was drunk was the 27th june 2007.

still i think i had a good time......

ps a rep why i am honoured.


----------



## evad

not been in for a bit but its 4:52 am, ive got to be at the club at 12 for a game of chase the egg so here i am 

no new pictures makes dave an angry man


----------



## d4ead

no pics and no posts since the 8th tut tut


----------



## Zara-Leoni

d4ead said:


> no pics and no posts since the 8th tut tut


Combination of flu, work and a life outside the internet.... what can I say


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> not been in for a bit but its 4:52 am, ive got to be at the club at 12 for a game of chase the egg so here i am
> 
> no new pictures makes dave an angry man


How was the egg chasing?

Honestly mate.... you don't want pics of me with the flu lmao.... theres some older ones in the S&S thread though lol.....


----------



## evad

Zara-Leoni said:


> *How was the egg chasing?*
> 
> Honestly mate.... you don't want pics of me with the flu lmao.... theres some older ones in the S&S thread though lol.....


 :lol: i sucessfully managed to not really do much, get stuck on the wing and then snap at everyone going at work at night including nearly getting into a 6 on 1 street fight after using a fellas mrs to push him over outside in a sort of domino style,

so all in all a different weekend :lol:

i thought you'd left :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> :lol: i sucessfully managed to not really do much, get stuck on the wing and then snap at everyone going at work at night including nearly getting into a 6 on 1 street fight after using a fellas mrs to push him over outside in a sort of domino style,
> 
> so all in all a different weekend :lol:
> 
> *i thought you'd left* :whistling:


Never. Just taking a moment.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Okey dokey.... went back to training today for first time since being ill.

Actually due to hectic social schedule, work and being ill, have probably only trained about 3-4 times in the last month :confused1:

Anyway did shoulders, abs and cardio as follows.... 'scuse the [email protected] but am still little bit rough after having cold and pretty weak too 

*
Machine shoulder press:*

37.5 x 10

50 x 10 (2 sets)

*Dumbell presses:*

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 8 (2 sets)

*Side raises:*

7kg x 10 (2 sets)

9kg x 8

*
Abs - Combined dumbell pullovers/leg extension thingys:*

*
*

10kg x 20 (3 sets)

*Cardio:*

30 mins incline treadmill incline 6 speed 5.8

Sooo.... that was it.

Feel pretty knackered and shakey now tbh.... suppose not quite as fully over the cold as maybe I thought I was.

Anyway I'll live. Just nice to be back


----------



## Guest

Whoa!! I havent seen any training in this log for a long time. Glad to see some training being posted Zar. You're going to be feeling sore tomorrow:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> Whoa!! I havent seen any training in this log for a long time. Glad to see some training being posted Zar. You're going to be feeling sore tomorrow:thumbup1:


I just don't see why anyone would give a sh1t or be interested in my training lol.... pics are the way forward  (certainly my opinion when I read other peoples journals anyway :whistling: )

Anyway I have no pics so training it is I'm afraid


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> I just don't see why anyone would give a sh1t or be interested in my training lol.... pics are the way forward  (certainly my opinion when I read other peoples journals anyway :whistling: )
> 
> Anyway I have no pics so training it is I'm afraid


I like both... I like the training posts because I like to see people progressing and meeting their goals

I will admit I am a sucker for a nice bum pic(hint hint)


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> I like both... I like the training posts because I like to see people progressing and meeting their goals
> 
> I will admit I am a sucker for a nice bum pic(hint hint)


I don't really have training goals though (Or any new bum pics :tongue: )

I don't actually care what my training is like or how heavy I lift etc so long as I look how I want to look.... to me training is just a necessary means to an end. Hence being more interested in pics/images/how people look than the actual training part 

Thing is though.... in order to achieve those ends we must train and diet and understand these things.

I'm the first to admit though... If I could wave a magic wand and look exactly as I want to without having to do either... I would!

Must say though..... doesn't mean I don't LIKE training because I do... but probably because I know what it does for me lol.


----------



## d4ead

you train to look sexy i can see the logic in that, and it works


----------



## Zara-Leoni

d4ead said:


> you train to look sexy i can see the logic in that, and it works


Actually no...... I train to build muscle in an aesthetically pleasing way/shape, and to compete in bodybuilding competions. Also to stay acceptably fit for health reasons and to stay reasonably lean.


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Okey dokey.... went back to training today for first time since being ill.
> 
> Actually due to hectic social schedule, work and being ill, have probably only trained about 3-4 times in the last month :confused1:
> 
> Anyway did shoulders, abs and cardio as follows.... 'scuse the [email protected] but am still little bit rough after having cold and pretty weak too
> 
> *
> Machine shoulder press:*
> 
> 37.5 x 10
> 
> 50 x 10 (2 sets)
> 
> *Dumbell presses:*
> 
> 10kg x 10
> 
> 12.5kg x 8 (2 sets)
> 
> *Side raises:*
> 
> 7kg x 10 (2 sets)
> 
> 9kg x 8
> 
> *
> Abs - Combined dumbell pullovers/leg extension thingys:*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 10kg x 20 (3 sets)
> 
> *Cardio:*
> 
> 30 mins incline treadmill incline 6 speed 5.8
> 
> Sooo.... that was it.
> 
> Feel pretty knackered and shakey now tbh.... suppose not quite as fully over the cold as maybe I thought I was.
> 
> Anyway I'll live. Just nice to be back


Well, given the state of my shoulder right now, can't imagine Id do so well on the shoulder press lol :laugh:

I don't have pics because there's no point - I don't look any different, probably due to my total inability to diet :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Well, given the state of my shoulder right now, can't imagine Id do so well on the shoulder press lol :laugh:
> 
> I don't have pics because there's no point - I don't look any different, probably due to my total inability to diet :whistling:


Yah but its a machine so dnt count really.... 

Dont normally do that first.. is normally last but gym was busy and couldnt get to a bench or seat.

My shoulders are the only part of me to have lost a little muscle/strength due to all the trapped nerve problems I was having.... but they seem to have resolved themselves again for the timebeing so hopefully shoulders will improve again 

Am trying to diet as well. I stayed pretty lean after comps and stuck at a consistent weight for months.... however I put on 6lbs in 3 weeks recently so am now working to try get it back off. Its tough.... not enjoying it at all :sneaky2:


----------



## Beklet

I meant the dummbell presses lol. Dieting sucks at the best of times. Whitby will be much corsetry and high heels. Most goths are either skinny or dead fat anyway lol :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> I meant the dummbell presses lol. Dieting sucks at the best of times. Whitby will be much corsetry and high heels. Most goths are either skinny or dead fat anyway lol :lol:


don't you mean most females generally? :tongue:

Those of us with some muscle are few and far between hey chick?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Right. Day two of post-flu training 

Trained back and triceps. Not very well.... seems little bit of cold/flu is still lingering. Am sleeping a helluva lot still, and any physical exertion is making my heart race and am sweating/getting out of breath much more easily than usual, so can't push myself yet. Have to be a bit sensible 

*
Single arm dumbell rows:*

10kg x 15 (warm up)

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 8

20kg x 8

*Low pully rows ("V"-handle):*

25kg x 12

30kg x 10

35kg x10 (2 sets)

*Lat pulldowns:*

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kgx 10

*
"cheat" pullups (under low bar with heels on floor & feet crossed):*

*
*

3 sets of 10

*Sitting tricep extensions:*

12.5kg x 10 (2 sets)

15kg x 10

*Tricep cable pushdowns:*

4 plates (dunno weight) x 15 (3 sets)

No cardio.... felt rough. Well.... came home and took my wuss of a dog for a walk if that counts 

Weights are mostly all down. Not sure how much of it is weakness due to recovering from cold and how much is lack of training. Prob a combination of both.

Ah well.... it'll come back quick enough. Usually does :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel

Zar - shush and put a few pics up:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> Zar - shush and put a few pics up:lol:


Shuttit fishy 

Anyway.... none going up til I lose at least 4 of the 6lbs I added recently.... :whistling:

I blame it on comfort eating when ill. Nothing to do with 2+ weeks of almost constant socialising & drinking, and being away from home/gym/healthy food.... oh no sireee...... nope. It was being ill that did it :innocent:


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> Shuttit fishy
> 
> Anyway.... none going up til I lose at least 4 of the 6lbs I added recently.... :whistling:


ye were like a fukin bullemic feeler guage anyway...few lbs'll just fill yer interesting bits out:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> ye were like a fukin bullemic feeler guage anyway...few lbs'll just fill yer interesting bits out:laugh:


I'd already filled out my interesting bits before this..... now I want my abs back


----------



## evad

Uriel said:


> Zar - shush and put a few pics up:lol:


shocking attitude, zara is not a piece of meat

she is a very prime piece of meat


----------



## Uriel

davetherave said:


> shocking attitude, zara is not a piece of meat


That's true mate....she's a human being with needs, wants, desires, hopes and dreams but at the same time WTF, she needs to get more pictures of that smoking hot body up and not be such a selfish cat about it....we have needs too


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Get in there Dave:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hush up you lot.

If its photos you want, heres one I took earlier......

Mutley acting all pathetic because its turned cold


----------



## Uriel

no wonder he looks pi55ed off......his "mum" is making him look mega beta with his 2 stuffed "mates"


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> no wonder he looks pi55ed off......his "mum" is making him look mega beta with his 2 stuffed "mates"


Nope.... dozy drawers there has put them there himself... I just took the pic pmsl.... He has quite a few others too but those 2 are his favourites. He always carries one of them upstairs to bed with him at night too 

Photographic evidence of said behaviour


----------



## d4ead

pictures of a dog are not what i came here for.. ohh well


----------



## Beklet

Good job you didn't go on my old journal then lol!


----------



## Uriel

d4ead said:


> pictures of a dog are not what i came here for.. ohh well


Yeah - I think ACTUAL carnal knowledge of one is what you'd really like:whistling:


----------



## evad

d4ead said:


> pictures of a dog are not what i came here for.. ohh well


 :lol: i couldnt agree more if i tried

although it looks like a nice dog in that it isnt a cat, so at least thats one thing


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Blue is mortally offended and says if you're not gonna say nice things about him, then you can all fvck off 

Love me, love my dog and all that


----------



## Zara-Leoni

d4ead said:


> pictures of a dog are not what i came here for.. ohh well


Feel free to go peruse the non-bodybuilders journals then


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> Yeah - I think ACTUAL carnal knowledge of one is what you'd really like:whistling:


Sorry.... Blue is a completely hetro dog.... his preference is for yappy little bitches.

......actually now that you mention it.... A4pad, you could be in there :lol: :lol:

Kidding..... before you have a bitch fit haha...... jeez I crack myself up


----------



## Beklet

Ah a distinct lack of brown nosing, good good. Not a fan of yappy little bitches myself but each to their own lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey zara! hope life is treatin ya well

love the pics of the pooch, staffie?


----------



## Uriel

Incredible Bulk said:


> staffie?


O/10 for dawggy recognition.

I'm guessing boxer...maybe bit of mastiff, difficult cause he's an ugly sod, anyway that's enough about A4fudPad.... :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Uriel said:


> O/10 for dawggy recognition.
> 
> I'm guessing boxer...maybe bit of mastiff, difficult cause he's an ugly sod, anyway that's enough about A4fudPad.... :lol:


pffft!! 0/10 for dog recognition ya self! look at the jaw/face, def not a boxer! 

I'm thinking a staff cross with somethin or other :tongue:


----------



## gym rat

both wrong... its an american bulldog lads... tut tut


----------



## Uriel

gym rat said:


> both wrong... its an american bulldog lads... tut tut


You mean an American PitBull? Banned in the UK?

Mind you they're banned all over and I saw a good few, faces are usually slimmer than Zara's mutt though


----------



## Incredible Bulk

staffie pit bull terrier

american pit bull terrier

i was 3/4 correct lol....uriel kiss ma butt


----------



## gym rat

nah not a pitbull mate, its like a larger version of the english bulldog


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Ahhh butt nuggets....0/4 then 

uriel i will join you again


----------



## Uriel

gym rat said:


> nah not a pitbull mate, its like a larger version of the english bulldog


Cool:thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

Uriel said:


> O/10 for dawggy recognition.
> 
> I'm guessing boxer...maybe bit of mastiff, difficult cause he's an ugly sod, anyway that's enough about A4fudPad.... :lol:


do you ever stop?? b*stard....


----------



## Uriel

d4ead said:


> do you ever stop?? b*stard....


I sleep


----------



## LittleChris

D4ead, you really are losing your touch mate...


----------



## Beklet

Ah, insults abound lol!!!

No training today, good good :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

gym rat said:


> nah not a pitbull mate, its like a larger version of the english bulldog


Reps for guessing correctly :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Ah a distinct lack of brown nosing, good good. Not a fan of yappy little bitches myself but each to their own lol


Thats why you've been offline so much? :lol: :lol: :lol:



Beklet said:


> Ah, insults abound lol!!!
> 
> No training today, good good :laugh:


Yup yup.... can't beat a good insult or two.... fck all training happening here today indeed.... well.. did some cardio but thats not actually training so dnt count


----------



## Guest

Just stopping in for drive-by....Nothing interesting to say as I am out the door to the gym


----------



## TaintedSoul

Just stopping by to give your journal some character!


----------



## winger

TaintedSoul said:


> Just stopping by to give your journal some character!


Lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Lol


Lol.....


----------



## MaKaVeLi




----------



## Zara-Leoni

Always have to go one better eh?


----------



## WRT

*SYLAR DRIVE BY!!!*

:gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:


----------



## Zara-Leoni




----------



## MaKaVeLi

Zara-Leoni said:


> Always have to go one better eh?


You know me


----------



## Beklet

Fat bastard natty fly by 

Trying to be healthy - picked some rocket and salad leaves from the allotment earlier.......I may even eat them :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Fat bastard natty fly by
> 
> Trying to be healthy - picked some rocket and salad leaves from the allotment earlier.......I may even eat them :lol:


LMFAO.... well I suppose there was some exercise involved in picking them, but eating them is definately the healthy part..... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> You know me


Aye.....


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Are you taking the pis$ Zara? :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Lol you're too easy to take the p out of but it's all in good humour . . I made rock cakes. Oops. I was bored lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> Are you taking the pis$ Zara? :lol:


Moi.... :innocent:

hee hee 



Beklet said:


> Lol you're too easy to take the p out of but it's all in good humour . . I made rock cakes. Oops. I was bored lol


What happened to the rabbit food....???? :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Actual training post :tongue:  :whistling:

*Shoulders:*

*
Dumbell Press:*

10kg x 10 (2 sets)

12.5kg x 10

(stoopid shoulder was doing that "giving way" thing again :cursing: )

*Side Raises:*

7kg x 10 (2 sets)

10kg x 10

*Machine Shoulder Press:*

37.5 x 10

50 x 10

...then gave up as felt pish and weak :cursing:

Cardio - 30 mins incline treadmill.... incline 6, speed 5.8..... yaaaaaawn......


----------



## evad

it occured to me earlier on that ive missed your pictures so i came in here and apparantly i havn't missed any pictures, ive only missed training stuff


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> it occured to me earlier on that ive missed your pictures so i came in here and apparantly i havn't missed any pictures, ive only missed training stuff


Thats cos I dont have any new ones


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Thats cos I dont have any new ones


Step up, you have the tools and remember to keep it tight! :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Step up, you have the tools and remember to keep it tight! :whistling:


Oh I keep it all tight.... have no fear there :whistling:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Actual training post :tongue:  :whistling:
> 
> *Shoulders:*
> 
> *Dumbell Press:*
> 
> 10kg x 10 (2 sets)
> 
> 12.5kg x 10
> 
> (stoopid shoulder was doing that "giving way" thing again :cursing: )
> 
> *Side Raises:*
> 
> 7kg x 10 (2 sets)
> 
> 10kg x 10
> 
> *Machine Shoulder Press:*
> 
> 37.5 x 10
> 
> 50 x 10
> 
> ...then gave up as felt pish and weak :cursing:
> 
> Cardio - 30 mins incline treadmill.... incline 6, speed 5.8..... yaaaaaawn......


 :bounce: Nice!!! Another training post. Proud of you Zar.... And like Winger says always KEEP IT TIGHT!!!!:laugh:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh I keep it all tight.... have no fear there :whistling:  :lol: :lol:


Actually, that is my fear and thank god I am home now. he he he he


----------



## Guest

winger said:


> Actually, that is my fear and thank god I am home now. he he he he


You dirty old man!! :lol:


----------



## winger

ZEUS said:


> You dirty old man!! :lol:


Pretty sure the whole board knows that!

Zara, did I slap your ass, because I don't remember...lol


----------



## Guest

winger said:


> Pretty sure the whole board knows that!
> 
> *Zara, did I slap your ass, because I don't remember*...lol


I am soooooo jealous if you did Winger!!!


----------



## winger

ZEUS said:


> I am soooooo jealous if you did Winger!!!


Don't hate...lol

Actually, besides the pretty face and smoking body, her voice was awesome. I could understand her very well unlike some of the other Brits.

Actually, Zara is exactly like I expected her to be, hot as fcuk and well hot as fcuk...lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Pretty sure the whole board knows that!
> 
> Zara, did I slap your ass, because I don't remember...lol


Yeah you did actually..... :lol: :lol:



winger said:


> Don't hate...lol
> 
> Actually, besides the pretty face and smoking body, her voice was awesome. I could understand her very well unlike some of the other Brits.
> 
> Actually, Zara is exactly like I expected her to be, hot as fcuk and well hot as fcuk...lol


Aww cheers sweetie :wub:

Apparently people from Edinburgh (where I am from) have the most technically correct English in the UK which is probably why you found me easy to understand..... unlike those Southerners..... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> :bounce: Nice!!! Another training post. Proud of you Zar.... And like Winger says always KEEP IT TIGHT!!!!:laugh:


Haha I do train I just dont post it.....


----------



## dmcc

Yeah but I also grabbed Winger's ass, and it was surprisingly firm :devil2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Yeah but I also grabbed Winger's ass, and it was surprisingly firm :devil2:


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ok.... more training.

[email protected] today.... worse than yesterday lol.

*Chest:*

*
Pec deck flyes (all benches were busy) to warm up:*

*
*

4 plates (dunno weight) x 10 - 3 sets

*Incline dumbell press:*

10kg x 10 (2 sets)

12.5kg x 8

This is pish as used to use 16's easily and sometimes 18's earlier in year :sad:

Then decided game was a bogey for chest.....

*
Bi's:*

*Dumbell Curls:*

7kg x 15

10kg x 8 (2 sets)

*Barbell Curls:*

25kg x 10 (2 sets)

Gave up decided am weak and [email protected] and went home lol..... :cursing:


----------



## d4ead

hardly weak as fuk hon we all have good and bad days. theres always next week....


----------



## dmcc

Tomorroooow, tomorroooow, you're ooooonleeeeee aaa daaaaaaaaaaay aaaaaaaaa-waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Tomorroooow, tomorroooow, you're ooooonleeeeee aaa daaaaaaaaaaay aaaaaaaaa-waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


Betcha bottom dollar that tomorrooooowwwww..... there'll be suuuun-shiiiiine.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

d4ead said:


> hardly weak as fuk hon we all have good and bad days. theres always next week....


Next week???? I plan to be even more exhausted next week than this....


----------



## winger

dmcc said:


> Yeah but I also grabbed Winger's ass, and it was surprisingly firm :devil2:


Fcuk yea it was. Thank-you for not saying tight.


----------



## Guest

Question Zar.... Any plans for a future competition?


----------



## winger

ZEUS said:


> Question Zar.... Any plans for a future competition?


Good question. Are you going to compete in any ass contests cause I think you should win hands down. Only speaking from experience...lol:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> Question Zar.... Any plans for a future competition?


Probably next year though thats not 100%..... Have to see whats going on in my life nearer the time. I'll decide closer to the time for diet to start depending on circumstances etc.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Good question. Are you going to compete in any ass contests cause I think you should win hands down. Only speaking from experience...lol:lol: :lol: :lol:


haha.... cheers mate.... I think..... :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Dirty fat natty fly by. Why do hotels insist on stuffing you full of bread and stodge? Ugh


----------



## ElfinTan

You know whether you're going on Sunday Hun? We're going to the night show!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> You know whether you're going on Sunday Hun? We're going to the night show!


Ach am not 100% sure yet.... will know more when I speak to my friend this weekend. They off work Sunday though so I imagine will want to go.... fairly certain of it in fact.

The girls am staying with might also fancy going too as they never been to one before and the town hall is LITERALLY 3 min walk from their flat lol.... however nothing set in stone as yet though.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Dirty fat natty fly by. Why do hotels insist on stuffing you full of bread and stodge? Ugh


Why you think I take a cool bag full of plastic tubs with me everywhere I go....? 

Salmon salad for me tonight :thumb:


----------



## evad

i finish work at 3:30, so by the time i get in and get the beer out of the fridge, find the vodka and wait for my computer to load it will be about 4:16am

this gives you ten hours to get some pictures loaded 

thank you in advance 

dave xxxx


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Keep the training up ffs there's some good gyms in Leeds:laugh:


----------



## winger

davetherave said:


> i finish work at 3:30, so by the time i get in and get the beer out of the fridge, find the vodka and wait for my computer to load it will be about 4:16am
> 
> this gives you ten hours to get some pictures loaded
> 
> thank you in advance
> 
> dave xxxx


I gota say, her ass is much better in person and it is hard when you slap it. :innocent:

Now now, no body get jealous, Darren's ass is also hard. I gave it a real good crack and it startled him and then he said, harder...lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> Keep the training up ffs there's some good gyms in Leeds:laugh:


Yeah and I appreciate the results of what goes on in some of them very much..... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> i finish work at 3:30, so by the time i get in and get the beer out of the fridge, find the vodka and wait for my computer to load it will be about 4:16am
> 
> this gives you ten hours to get some pictures loaded
> 
> thank you in advance
> 
> dave xxxx


Pictures? Pfft.... not got time for stuff like that these days....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> I gota say, her ass is much better in person and it is hard when you slap it. :innocent:
> 
> Now now, no body get jealous, Darren's ass is also hard. I gave it a real good crack and it startled him and then he said, harder...lol


lmao.... the deviant


----------



## evad

Zara-Leoni said:


> Pictures? Pfft.... not got time for stuff like that these days....


 :lol: ok chuck, im in that regular stage where i realise im not getting owt but me best mates got 2 on the go and most of the door team have at least 2, so to help me through this moral dilema a few pictures woule be appreceiated :confused1: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> :lol: ok chuck, im in that regular stage where i realise im not getting owt but me best mates got 2 on the go and most of the door team have at least 2, so to help me through this moral dilema a few pictures woule be appreceiated :confused1: :whistling: :lol:


Err lemme think about that one...... err.......

No.


----------



## ElfinTan

It was great to actually meet you at long last today Chik! All be it rather briefly!


----------



## oaklad

thought i saw u at leeds yesterday as i was leavin never too sure though


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> It was great to actually meet you at long last today Chik! All be it rather briefly!


And you Mrs! :thumbup1:

Prob see you again in a few weeks


----------



## Zara-Leoni

oaklad said:


> thought i saw u at leeds yesterday as i was leavin never too sure though


Well I was there and I stayed til the end so probably... 

Be more specific and I'll tell you if you're right lol.... :tongue: never get why people don't come up and say hi when they see you though!


----------



## oaklad

I think you had a pink cardigan on u wa stood near the USN stand I think??


----------



## Ak_88

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well I was there and I stayed til the end so probably...
> 
> Be more specific and I'll tell you if you're right lol.... :tongue: never get why people don't come up and say hi when they see you though!


Maybe because you're a bit of a dragon? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

oaklad said:


> I think you had a pink cardigan on u wa stood near the USN stand I think??


Hmmmm was maybe me.....? Had jeans, a pink vest and grey cardigan.... if was around that area would either have been with ElfinTan (off here) and her hubby, or an extremely large and lean boy in a dark red vest?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> Maybe because you're a bit of a dragon? :lol: :lol:


Ever considered that its only you I'm rude to because you only ever come on here to make ignorant or offensive comments?


----------



## Ak_88

Seemingly my sarcasm's been misintepreted, my apologies


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hmpf well, training and so on.

Not written up for a few days.... not because not done it but because been too busy 

Cant really remember too much in detail and dont wanna bore the @rse of people anyway pmsl....

All I know is did back and triceps thursday morning, cardio saturday morning..... and shoulders and abs today. All ok, no PB's or anything to write home about.

Strength is sneaking back slowly to what it was.... not massively weaker (ie not enough to be worried) but a little bit. However the trapped nerve issue is prob mostly responsible, and thankfully not giving me too much trouble at the minute 

Am currently on low dose of gh (which will be ongoing) and have stayed off all aas since last shows but just about to start taking very small amount of anavar again.


----------



## Guest

Just got your friend acceptance on facebook :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> Just got your friend acceptance on facebook :thumbup1:


 :thumb:

Didn't even know you were on there..... now I can stalk you..... :devil2:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Didn't even know you were on there..... now I can stalk you..... :devil2:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I just joined about a month ago.... and I think it will be me that will stalk you:laugh: I already left a wall and picture comment


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Oh aye.... another thing.....

just got a whole fillet from a butcher friend.... as in the entire thing before its cut up into steaks.

Guess what I'll be eating for pretty much the entire week. Yum....  :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> I just joined about a month ago.... and I think it will be me that will stalk you:laugh: I already left a wall and picture comment


Ha ha stalk away.... my life aint that interesting! 

(Contrary to popular belief :whistling:   )


----------



## WRT

Brian can I list us as married on FB? lololol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

WRT said:


> Brian can I list us as married on FB? lololol


Only if you put a big Gay Pride Rainbow as your avvy pic.....


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Only if you put a big Gay Pride Rainbow as your avvy pic.....


As if that pic isn't gay enough?


----------



## Guest

WRT said:


> Brian can I list us as married on FB? lololol


Sure Tom, Why not....LMAO


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> As if that pic isn't gay enough?


lol... my friend was driving me through leeds the other day (down a street I have been in many times before) and told me it was all gay bars etc in that area.... looked up and there's rainbow flags everywhere. God knows how I failed to notice that little detail before pmsl....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> Sure Tom, Why not....LMAO


Thats it Bri.... we're finished..... I aint stalking you no more!! :cursing:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Thats it Bri.... we're finished..... I aint stalking you no more!! :cursing:


Hey, what can I say.... You never offered to be my facebook wife:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> Hey, what can I say.... You never offered to be my facebook wife:laugh:


Yeah ok, you got me there :laugh:


----------



## WRT

ZEUS said:


> Sure Tom, Why not....LMAO


Done pmsl! Zara i think my current avi is already gay enough!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

WRT said:


> Done pmsl! Zara i think my current avi is already gay enough!


haha you said it kiddo not me...... :lol:


----------



## evad

winger said:


> As if that pic isn't gay enough?


i have no comment to make on your comment i would just like to congratulate you on a well chosen avatar


----------



## winger

davetherave said:


> i have no comment to make on your comment i would just like to congratulate you on a well chosen avatar


Thank-you Dave, the second I saw it I thought, mine mine mine. :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Good morning gay-boys.... how are your avatars today? 

Am currently watching repeats of the X-Factor as cant sleep 

Thought might update on some of this gym stuff etc :tongue:

Have been existing for the last 4-5 days or so pretty much exclusively on fillet steak, the odd bit of sweet potato, oats with fat-free yoghurt, Extreme Pro6 protein, eggnation liquid egg whites and EAS diet bars with a couple chicken fajitas thrown in lol.

Not exactly scientifically calculated but seems to work as am only 9-10lbs heavier than was at NABBA this year 

TBH I struggle with appetite so I am just going with what I can make myself eat, so long as its not [email protected] obviously and am getting enough protein in :thumbup1:

As for gym.. unless I write my workouts right after I do them I forget what I did.... so have to wait til tomorrow for any training info :tongue:

Keeping a little bit cardio in my routine partly to keep leaner and partly so it comes as less of a shock to the system (and heart, lungs, knees etc  ) when I start it again next year during my prep.


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> As for gym.. unless I write my workouts right after I do them I *forget* what I did.... so have to wait til tomorrow for any training info :tongue:


Step away from the chronic will ya. :whistling:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Good morning gay-boys.... how are your avatars today?
> 
> Am currently watching repeats of the X-Factor as cant sleep
> 
> Thought might update on some of this gym stuff etc :tongue:
> 
> Have been existing for the last 4-5 days or so pretty much exclusively on fillet steak, the odd bit of sweet potato, oats with fat-free yoghurt, Extreme Pro6 protein, eggnation liquid egg whites and EAS diet bars with a couple chicken fajitas thrown in lol.
> 
> Not exactly scientifically calculated but seems to work as am only 9-10lbs heavier than was at NABBA this year
> 
> TBH I struggle with appetite so I am just going with what I can make myself eat, so long as its not [email protected] obviously and am getting enough protein in :thumbup1:
> 
> As for gym.. unless I write my workouts right after I do them I forget what I did.... so have to wait til tomorrow for any training info :tongue:
> 
> Keeping a little bit cardio in my routine partly to keep leaner and partly so it comes as less of a shock to the system (and heart, lungs, knees etc  ) when I start it again next year during my prep.


I know what u mean about appetite, My appetite is no were to be seen again now, anyway hope everything is well zar :thumbup1:

winger.... chronic aint the smoke of choice for us brits like u americans :whistling: We prefer the blue strains matey, altho id say zar dont smoke anything u have to light :whistling: pure guess tho :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Step away from the chronic will ya. :whistling:


Ewwww vile habit :sneaky2:

My forgetfulness is prob purely down to age :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> I know what u mean about appetite, My appetite is no were to be seen again now, anyway hope everything is well zar :thumbup1:


Yeah god bless protein shakes or I'd prob waste away and lose every bit of muscle I have :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Okey dokey.... before my senile brain forgets... 

Training....

Took doglet to gym and warmed up by taking him and one of the gym owners staffy's for a 10 min walk round field.

This is more energetic than it sounds.... 2 staffy's and an American Bulldog "playing" equals a very large ball of fur and teeth bowling along in a brown and white blur. You gotta be fast on your feet if you're gonna get out the way in time when it heads towards you :lol:

*40 minutes cardio* on incline treadmill (incline 6, speed 5.8)

*BICEPS:*

Dumbell Curls:

7kg x 12

10kg x 8 (3 sets)

Barbell Curls:

Assuming bar weighs 10kg here.... thats a guess but is long bar, seems right...

25kg x 10 (2 sets)

25kg x 12

Preacher Curls:

7kg x 12

10kg x 6 (2 sets)

....now theres an issue here. 7kg is way too light and 10kg is too heavy so I had to cheat on some of the reps and help a touch with other hand. However we dont have anything inbetween these weights..... :sad:

*
TRICEPS:*

Overhead dumbell extensions (seated):

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 10 (2 sets)

Cable pushdowns:

4 plates x 20

5 plates x 15

(no idea what plates weigh....)

Now home and eating fillet steak and rice :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88

Preacher curls before BB's perhaps - little more in the tank to grind the 10's out?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> Preacher curls before BB's perhaps - little more in the tank to grind the 10's out?


Would have been a plan if I had realised that in the last clearout of the gym they chucked out the pair we had that weighed just about 9kg lol....

Next time....


----------



## Guest

Is there any recent pics in this journal?  

(hint hint)


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> Is there any recent pics in this journal?
> 
> (hint hint)


Nope :tongue:

I know, I know.... letting the side down.

Dont worry.... 13 weeks today til diet time.... got a wee structured-ish plan to follow from now til then so there shall be pictures soon 

Apart from that....

HELLOOOO....

TRAAAAIIINING.............


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I need to start sleeping at reasonable hours.....  :whistling: :ban:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> I need to start sleeping at reasonable hours.....  :whistling: :ban:


So that is why no pics?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> So that is why no pics?


Nope.... just not been in a picture frame of mind recently :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Todays effort was a measly bit of cardio....

Am totally exhausted and thought I was gonna die :ban:

Early night needed methinks....


----------



## evad

zara, i think you should re-enact wingers avatar


----------



## SK-XO

I'll give you some decent cardio to make up for your sesh today


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> zara, i think you should re-enact wingers avatar





SK-XO said:


> I'll give you some decent cardio to make up for your sesh today


^^^^^ Nah you're alright lol.

SK can give dave the cardio and dave can re-enact the avvy.

Job done


----------



## BigMutha

Zara-Leoni said:


> I need to start sleeping *with Bigmutha* at reasonable hours.....  :whistling: :ban:


 :blush: :blush::blush:Aww Zara soooo sweet!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

BigMutha said:


> :blush: :blush::blush:Aww Zara soooo sweet!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I have my moments.

Usually though I'm an utter cvnt.....


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> I have my moments.
> 
> Usually though I'm an utter cvnt.....


Usually is putting it mildly. :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Usually is putting it mildly. :whistling:


Get it right up ye, bum-face.

 :lol:  :lol:


----------



## leafman

Is this a early night to u zar :whistling:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Get it right up ye, bum-face.
> 
> :lol:  :lol:


It's Mr. Bum-face, get it right...sheesh. Kids now days have no respect I tell ya! :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Is this a early night to u zar :whistling:


.....erm...... :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> It's Mr. Bum-face, get it right...sheesh. Kids now days have no respect I tell ya! :cursing:


Pardon me Mr Bum-Face.......

Cvnt


----------



## Guest

SK-XO said:


> I'll give you some decent cardio to make up for your sesh today


LMAO.

BOOM.. Talk about cheesey chat up lines.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dan05 said:


> LMAO.
> 
> BOOM.. Talk about cheesey chat up lines.


Not as cheesy as uriels toast in the reality tv thread... :lol:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Not as cheesy as uriels toast in the reality tv thread... :lol:


Allow me. http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/76080-uk-m-reality-tv.html

Or just click here.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Well.... pretty much only exercise I got today was walking dog :crying:

Worked all day/evening, went to makes house to show her how to set up laptop/iPhone/iTouch/internet etc etc etc.... expected it to take about an hour then go to gym... all had to be downloaded from internet and she has slowest connection in world so took til midnight :sad:

Off work tomorrow though so will make up for it :rockon:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Righty ho, traiiii-ning.

Warm up - 10 minutes dodging dogs in the field as before.

*BACK:*

*
**Single Arm Rows:*

10kg x 15 (warm up)

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 8

25kg x 5

....Reason was so long winded is its an exercise thats aggravated my rear delt/trapped nerve problem and I wanted to work up weight slowly and see how it felt as I've not done them for a while. Had some massage on the area and it felt good tonight :thumbup1: Should get that up to 27.5 or 30kg soon-ish 

*Chins:*

8 reps, 2 sets.... had a hand with these cant do them on my own.

*Low Pulley Rows with V-Handle:*

25kg x 12

30kg x 10 (2 sets)

35kg x 6

*Lat Pull Downs:*

20kg x 12

30kg x 8 (2 sets)

*ABS:*

*
Dumbell Pullovers/Leg Extensions Combined:*

10kg x 25 (3 sets)

Was gonna do cardio... but then didnt :whistling:

Anyway that was it for today.

Good news in gym today too.... theres gonna be 5 or 6 of us competing this year 

Each other year I have been the only one and its been a bit loney tbh.... However this year theres a few. Might even be more than that. AND.... One of them is my best mate competing for the first time ever so :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :rockon:


----------



## leafman

Good to see you doin chins zar, wont b long and u wont b needin a hand no more :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Good to see you doin chins zar, wont b long and u wont b needin a hand no more :thumbup1:


I used to do them earlier in the year... think I will always need a hand lmao.... 

Prob I have now is training in different places at different times so cant even plan back day to be on a day/time that someone will spot me.

Oh well.... :sad:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> I used to do them earlier in the year... think I will always need a hand lmao....
> 
> Prob I have now is training in different places at different times so cant even plan back day to be on a day/time that someone will spot me.
> 
> Oh well.... :sad:


Lol back day all round then......I can't do chins - managed 2 and a bit once but I'm fatter now, probably :lol:

I need to do dumbbell rows but I'm lazy, and doing them one armed on the pulley makes my abs work (any excuse to not actually train abs lol :laugh


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> I used to do them earlier in the year... think I will always need a hand lmao....
> 
> Prob I have now is training in different places at different times so cant even plan back day to be on a day/time that someone will spot me.
> 
> Oh well.... :sad:


Since movin to were i am now, iv not even got a gym im goin to, im training at home :lol: Will start looking soon tho i think.

And im takin it u used to do chins, then stopped but u do them again now. If u hadnt of stopped i bet that u wouldnt need a hand now. Ill giv u hand anytime, just shout leafy at top of ur voice and ill b there in me vest and gloves :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Looks like there will be a few from ours next year too. :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Lol back day all round then......I can't do chins - managed 2 and a bit once but I'm fatter now, probably :lol:
> 
> I need to do dumbbell rows but I'm lazy, and doing them one armed on the pulley makes my abs work (any excuse to not actually train abs lol :laugh


Training abs is fine.... once you get used to it lol. It sucks if they're weak though.... I remember when I first started I HATED it and used to think I was gonna spew :ban:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Since movin to were i am now, iv not even got a gym im goin to, im training at home :lol: Will start looking soon tho i think.
> 
> And im takin it u used to do chins, then stopped but u do them again now. If u hadnt of stopped i bet that u wouldnt need a hand now. Ill giv u hand anytime, just shout leafy at top of ur voice and ill b there in me vest and gloves :lol:


LMAO.... yeah I stopped doing them. TBH I think its better having help even if you can do them as then you can get few extra reps :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Looks like there will be a few from ours next year too. :thumb:


Good stuff :thumb: :thumb :

I see Alex has decided not to do brits and says is taking next year off?


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> Good stuff :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> I see Alex has decided not to do brits and says is taking next year off?


Yeah! His head wasn't in it. Shame really but it's his choice! Apparently he was cacking telling Paul and me lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Yeah! His head wasn't in it. Shame really but it's his choice! Apparently he was cacking telling Paul and me lol


Aww bless his wee socks.... but if you know your heads not straight, better to live to fight another day :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aww bless his wee socks.... but if you know your heads not straight, better to live to fight another day :thumbup1:


Yup...I'm sure he'll be back...as the saying goes:whistling:


----------



## winger

Looks like you did 12 working sets for back, not bad Zara, how long was your workout?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Looks like you did 12 working sets for back, not bad Zara, how long was your workout?


Ummm.... no idea actually wasn't watching the time but not long tbh.... Defo less than an hour as got there at half five, did the dogs-in the field thing and chatted to some people, and left well before 7pm.... more than that I do not know :tongue:


----------



## winger

Fancy a shag? :beer:


----------



## BigMutha

winger said:


> Fancy a shag? :beer:


Dirty Old Man!! Corrupting the Young & Innocent as usual I see! :lol:

Ignore him Zara,come here and I'll protect you from the nasty beast  :lol:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ummm.... no idea actually wasn't watching the time but not long tbh.... Defo less than an hour as got there at half five, did the dogs-in the field thing and chatted to some people, and left well before 7pm.... more than that I do not know :tongue:


Ur really good at this early night thing aint u zar :whistling: Right ill stop being a time watcher now, u regret that post yet :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Ur really good at this early night thing aint u zar :whistling: Right ill stop being a time watcher now, u regret that post yet :lol:


Ach what can I say.... I keep vampire hours lol...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Fancy a shag? :beer:


Oh go on then, since no-one else is offering..... :lol:



BigMutha said:


> Dirty Old Man!! Corrupting the Young & Innocent as usual I see! :lol:
> 
> Ignore him Zara,come here and I'll protect you from the nasty beast  :lol:


Lmao.... not been called young and innocent for a long time :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ooooffttt... watching kerrang tv just now and think I just fell in love.... :whistling:

Avenged Sevenfold.... lead singer... flipping heck! :thumb: "Seize the day" video in particular.... hell yeah..... :devil2: :devil2: :devil2:

Anyway *cough* where were we.... oh yeah... training and stuff..... :innocent:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ooooffttt... watching kerrang tv just now and think I just fell in love.... :whistling:
> 
> Avenged Sevenfold.... lead singer... flipping heck! :thumb: "Seize the day" video in particular.... hell yeah..... :devil2: :devil2: :devil2:
> 
> Anyway *cough* where were we.... oh yeah... training and stuff..... :innocent:


Will have to have a look - prefer Scuzz but it's only on Sky :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Will have to have a look - prefer Scuzz but it's only on Sky :cursing:


ffs... kerrang top 50 rock videos.... higher numbers were pretty good... decents bands, bullet for my valentine, disturbed, ffdp, metallica etc closer to the top it gets turns into all the sh1te teenage crap greenday, fallout boy, my chemical romance, paramour etc.... snore..... :sleeping:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> ffs... kerrang top 50 rock videos.... higher numbers were pretty good... decents bands, bullet for my valentine, disturbed, ffdp, metallica etc closer to the top it gets turns into all the sh1te teenage crap greenday, fallout boy, my chemical romance, paramour etc.... snore..... :sleeping:












:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

^^^^^^^ :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## evad

not been in for a bit so

howdo


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Howdo back mate 

Love to say more but I am lying on the sofa with a stinking hangover.... :crying:


----------



## evad

Zara-Leoni said:


> Howdo back mate
> 
> Love to say more but I am lying on the sofa with a stinking hangover.... :crying:


its ok i'm in the process of creating a hangover for 5:50 tomorrow morning :lol:


----------



## winger

A day not waisted is a day waisted.


----------



## evad

winger said:


> A day not waisted is a day waisted.


i like your thinking, rather then spell it correctly and put wasted you put waisted so we are all now thinking about zara's waist area

my congratulations to you x


----------



## winger

Actually is was a typo on my part, but I like the way you have my back. Oh wait, that could sound wrong.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> its ok i'm in the process of creating a hangover for 5:50 tomorrow morning :lol:


Oh god I couldn't *boak* :crying:

Tell you what though.... super-powered reps for anyone who can enlighten me as to what the hell "rats tails with milk" might be....???? :confused1:


----------



## evad

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh god I couldn't *boak* :crying:
> 
> Tell you what though.... super-powered reps for anyone who can enlighten me as to what the hell "rats tails with milk" might be....???? :confused1:


milk is the drink of the poo devil, it can come in carton or bottle form, either way the need to poo is there

im struggling to remember what rat tails are


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> milk is the drink of the poo devil, it can come in carton or bottle form, either way the need to poo is there
> 
> im struggling to remember what rat tails are


I thought it was my hangover but I am still confused and realise its not just me being daft now... haha...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

....I just googled it and am no further forward......


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Todays post-hangover workout consisted of 40 minutes cardio and nothing else..... I swear I sweated pure sambuca :crying:

Major detox for Fordy this week (and next... lol) :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

KJW said:


> I did that once.
> 
> Crawled through the door at five past four in the morning, having agreed under the influence that me and my mate would go an 8 mile run at 0630.
> 
> *I was abslutely distraught when he turned up at twenty past six.*
> 
> The smell of vodka throughout was horrendous.


hahaha.... I must admit I do that to my mates.... drag them out of bed and frog march them to the gym or to go places when we been drinking the night before 

I'm not normally as hungover as I was yesterday though! :whistling:


----------



## T.F.

Hangovers suck, i had my first drink/hangover in 6 weeks yesterday and i have to say, i didn't miss them when i didn't have them! Weights suffered today in the gym as well, damn you Sailor Jerry and your tasty rum! :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

T.F. said:


> Hangovers suck, i had my first drink/hangover in 6 weeks yesterday and i have to say, i didn't miss them when i didn't have them! Weights suffered today in the gym as well, damn you Sailor Jerry and your tasty rum! :lol:


Yes... drinking is the work of the devil and I am never doing it again. :innocent:

:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

KJW said:


> One of those things, *you think 'ocht he's as p*shed as me so I can have a long lie.'*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Did the 8 miles, felt great and slept a full fourteen hours after it


Yeah I think thats what my mates tell themselves when I tell them am dragging them to gym etc next day


----------



## winger

You only get a hang over when you stop drinking, I never get hang overs. :beer:


----------



## RedKola

It's not fair, I get hang overs really bad! :sad: That's why I tend not to drink much!


----------



## winger

RedKola said:


> It's not fair, I get hang overs really bad! :sad: That's why I tend not to drink much!


What a pussy you are! :beer:


----------



## Kate1976

Hi Zara - are you gonna go to the Hercules show??


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Kate1976 said:


> Hi Zara - are you gonna go to the Hercules show??


Oooh maybe.... you going? x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> You only get a hang over when you stop drinking, I never get hang overs. :beer:


LOL.... am on a big detox now!!! Need to screw the nut had too many hangovers recently its not good lol....  :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> It's not fair, I get hang overs really bad! :sad: That's why I tend not to drink much!


I find the more frequently I drink the less I get them..... however that is not a healthy way to avoid them! :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Am gonna go gym very shortly and assuming there is nobody around I may test out my deadlifting abilities.... not keen to make a tit of myself in public.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> I find the more frequently I drink the less I get them..... however that is not a healthy way to avoid them! :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You talk a good sober week but you're justa fuking Lush Like me:lol:


----------



## Uriel

can't rep your alky @sre yet either - my love has not been spread enough (which is kind of ironic)


----------



## Kate1976

Yep - just contemplating whether to go for the meal beforehand given that I don't know anyone 

Ohh good luck with the DLs - lifted 60kgs with poor form yesterday and my back and I are not friends today


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> can't rep your alky @sre yet either - my love has not been spread enough (which is kind of ironic)


Sort it oot ffs.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> You talk a good sober week but you're justa fuking Lush Like me:lol:


Am telling you now am screwing the nut big time.... my liver is gonna pack its bags and leave otherwise..... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Kate1976 said:


> Yep - just contemplating whether to go for the meal beforehand given that I don't know anyone
> 
> Ohh good luck with the DLs - lifted 60kgs with poor form yesterday and my back and I are not friends today


You will once you've been for the meal :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88

Kate everyone's in the same situation. When i went to the South Coast show this year i didn't know anyone except Incredible Bulk (training partner at the time) in person. Then they all started to pop up, and by the end of the day i'd met Dmcc, Prodiver, Zara, Willsey, Beklet and i think i spotted Joe in the distance.

Once you get there and get over the whole meeting people from the internet its a good laugh, everyones like minded and it just turns into a good day out! :thumb:

How'd the deadlift challenge go Z?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Right.... todays effort....

First of all, while gym was empty, I decided to try deadlifting.

As I said in the deadlift challenge threads, I prob wouldn't/couldn't take part as its not an exercise I ever do.... Can recall doing them once a couple years back and I think I've prob done them one other time apart from that. So fair to say muscles are definately not used to them and am not gonna be very good.

And..... I was right.

Warmed up with empty bar for a bit. Decided that was fine. Then did 60kg for 8 reps... decided that was even less pleasant than I expected it to be.... and that it hurts.... grip was ok though... (glass half full and all that).

Then did another 8 reps. Around the 6th one, felt lower back make a loud "click" and thought "Hmmm..... dnt sound good...." 7th and 8th rep started to hurt so I stopped.

Now lower back is sore as fvck :cursing:

Didn't use belt or straps... belt might have been a plan  :whistling:

Anyway.... it wasn't back day, I just thought I'd try them... so I went on to do what I was meant to be doing but much of it was hindered by stupid sore lower back :cursing:

So....

*SHOULDERS:*

*
*

*
Dumbell Press:*

*
*

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 8 (3 sets)

*Dumbell Side Raises:*

7kg x 10 (3 sets)

10kg x 8

(lower back was not feeling the love for these....)

*Machine Shoulder Press:*

37.5 (assume this ancient machine is in lbs...) x 10

50 x 10

(gave up as lower back was killing....)

*Cable Side Raises:*

1 plate (whatever that is) x 12 (3 sets)

Then did 40 mins cardio on treadmill.... Incline 8 speed 5.8.

Kinda hoped would walk off whatever I'd done to lower back but it appears by the fact that driving is agony, that it didn't work :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> Kate everyone's in the same situation. When i went to the South Coast show this year i didn't know anyone except Incredible Bulk (training partner at the time) in person. Then they all started to pop up, and by the end of the day i'd met Dmcc, Prodiver, Zara, Willsey, Beklet and i think i spotted Joe in the distance.
> 
> Once you get there and get over the whole meeting people from the internet its a good laugh, everyones like minded and it just turns into a good day out! :thumb:
> 
> How'd the deadlift challenge go Z?


Joe was sat behind you next to me ya doughnut :confused1:

Just posted about deadlifts.... wasn't doing the challenge just trying them out....


----------



## Ak_88

Oh was he? I remember spotting him a few rows ahead on the separate set of seating but i didn't know he was behind us at some point!

To be fair i was a UK-M newbie at the time so i wasn't quite aware of his presence :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> Oh was he? I remember spotting him a few rows ahead on the separate set of seating but i didn't know he was behind us at some point!
> 
> To be fair i was a UK-M newbie at the time so i wasn't quite aware of his presence :whistling:


Yeah he arrived late and we were sat behind yous for the last half hour or so of the day show.... after the interval we were sat where you described for a while and the rest of the time in the bar :whistling: :lol:

Anyway bollox to all this JW spotting pish.... its ME that you should have been excited about spotting :ban:

ME, ME, ME!!!!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Ak_88

ALL HAIL ZARA, QUEEN OF THE INTERNET

Better? :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> ALL HAIL ZARA, QUEEN OF THE INTERNET
> 
> Better? :lol:


Hmm.... slight improvement....

Still not impressed that you were awestruck at the sight of JW and yet chatted away to me quite happily  :cursing:


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hmm.... slight improvement....
> 
> Still not impressed that you were awestruck at the sight of JW and yet chatted away to me quite happily  :cursing:


I think there may be at least a couple reasons:laugh:


----------



## Ak_88

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hmm.... slight improvement....
> 
> Still not impressed that you were awestruck at the sight of JW and yet chatted away to me quite happily  :cursing:


Clearly because you are the far more approachable and generally nice person whereas Jw is just an angry roidmonster? :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RIGHT cvntos....!!

I posted up some training but does anyone give a sh1t.... no they do not :cursing: 

*strops off in flouncy huff to kitchen to get eggs and wholemeal toast*


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> Clearly because you are the far more approachable and generally nice person whereas Jw is just an angry roidmonster? :thumb:


Thats the game......  :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> RIGHT cvntos....!!
> 
> I posted up some training but does anyone give a sh1t.... no they do not :cursing:
> 
> *strops off in flouncy huff to kitchen to get eggs and wholemeal toast*


I do, but I did none today, just a paltry 30 lengths of the pool :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> I do, but I did none today, just a paltry 30 lengths of the pool :laugh:


Lol thats about 29 and 3/4 more than I can do.... I swim like a brick


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> Lol thats about 29 and 3/4 more than I can do.... I swim like a brick


 :thumb: I too have bouyancy issues:whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> :thumb: I too have bouyancy issues:whistling:


[email protected] innit?

Looks like fun and better cardio than the hamster wheel....


----------



## ElfinTan

Nope....I don't have gills and there IS a reason we got up and walked out of the sea :0)


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Nope....I don't have gills and there IS a reason we got up and walked out of the sea :0)


People that cant swim usually will say that! :whistling:

Zara, at the Cheese I instantly noticed you, you were the super hot blond with the awesome body and the quick whit. Who is this JW guy (Joe) again? :confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> People that cant swim usually will say that! :whistling:
> 
> Zara, at the Cheese I instantly noticed you, you were the super hot blond with the awesome body and the quick whit. Who is this JW guy (Joe) again? :confused1:


Dunno mate.... some pretender who tries to out attention-whore me.....


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> :thumb: I too have bouyancy issues:whistling:


Lol I suspect it's my impressive percentage of bodyfat that helps with my own buoyancy :lol:


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Right.... todays effort....
> 
> First of all, while gym was empty, I decided to try deadlifting.
> 
> As I said in the deadlift challenge threads, I prob wouldn't/couldn't take part as its not an exercise I ever do.... Can recall doing them once a couple years back and I think I've prob done them one other time apart from that. So fair to say muscles are definately not used to them and am not gonna be very good.
> 
> And..... I was right.
> 
> *Warmed up with empty bar for a bit. Decided that was fine. Then did 60kg for 8 reps... decided that was **even** less pleasant than I expected it to be.... and that it hurts.... grip was ok though... (glass half full and all that).*
> 
> *Then did another 8 reps. Around the 6th one, felt lower back make a loud "click" and thought "Hmmm..... dnt sound good...." 7th and 8th rep started to hurt so I stopped. *
> 
> Now lower back is sore as fvck :cursing:
> 
> Didn't use belt or straps... belt might have been a plan  :whistling:
> 
> Anyway.... it wasn't back day, I just thought I'd try them... so I went on to do what I was meant to be doing but much of it was hindered by stupid sore lower back :cursing:
> 
> So....
> 
> *SHOULDERS:*
> 
> *Dumbell Press:*
> 
> 10kg x 10
> 
> 12.5kg x 8 (3 sets)
> 
> *Dumbell Side Raises:*
> 
> 7kg x 10 (3 sets)
> 
> 10kg x 8
> 
> (lower back was not feeling the love for these....)
> 
> *Machine Shoulder Press:*
> 
> 37.5 (assume this ancient machine is in lbs...) x 10
> 
> 50 x 10
> 
> (gave up as lower back was killing....)
> 
> *Cable Side Raises:*
> 
> 1 plate (whatever that is) x 12 (3 sets)
> 
> Then did 40 mins cardio on treadmill.... Incline 8 speed 5.8.
> 
> Kinda hoped would walk off whatever I'd done to lower back but it appears by the fact that driving is agony, that it didn't work :cursing: :cursing:


Nice 1st bit of workout

Rest was [email protected]

There, commented PMSL  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel

I can reccommend a stiff Internal spine support if that back is giving you sh1t:whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Nice 1st bit of workout
> 
> Rest was [email protected]
> 
> There, commented PMSL  :lol: :lol:


If there was an @rse-baring smilie I'd be using it around about now.... :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> I can reccommend a stiff Internal spine support if that back is giving you sh1t:whistling:


Hmmm... might not be too easy to walk around with it though eh....?


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hmmm... might not be too easy to walk around with it though eh....?


I do


----------



## Zara-Leoni

SO - Deadlifts and fvcked back. it seems its not QUITE as bad as I first feared....

Had a massage today as couldnt walk, drive, bend over etc.....

After massage I felt much better :thumbup1:

Now I reckon if it was truely a muscle tear like last time it wouldnt have responded as well so must just have been bad spasm (and maybe a little tear..... :whistling: )

Its on exact spot of an old injury that kept me in bed for a full week couple years back and its no way as bad as then.

SOOOOO......

Little bit rest, practice and harden up those soft muscles that aint used to the movement and we're on! 

By that time the challenge may be well and truely over but, hey, we can have another one.... :lol:

Off to take some painkillers and stick on another heat patch.... Need to fix hurty back as got deadlifts to learn  :thumbup1:

I love new stuff. :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Keep the deads in....keep them light and strengthen up the lower back. My back aches like a muttha if I haven't done them for a while....and even if I have it fcking complains very loudly!


----------



## Ak_88

Zara-Leoni said:


> SO - Deadlifts and fvcked back. it seems its not QUITE as bad as I first feared....
> 
> Had a massage today as couldnt walk, drive, bend over etc.....
> 
> After massage I felt much better :thumbup1:
> 
> Now I reckon if it was truely a muscle tear like last time it wouldnt have responded as well so must just have been bad spasm (and maybe a little tear..... :whistling: )
> 
> Its on exact spot of an old injury that kept me in bed for a full week couple years back and its no way as bad as then.
> 
> SOOOOO......
> 
> Little bit rest, practice and harden up those soft muscles that aint used to the movement and we're on!
> 
> By that time the challenge may be well and truely over but, hey, we can have another one.... :lol:
> 
> Off to take some painkillers and stick on another heat patch.... Need to fix hurty back as got deadlifts to learn  :thumbup1:
> 
> I love new stuff. :thumb:


If you'd torn something you'd be crocked by now, massage this early making it better means you've not got inflammation = no real damage IMO.

Do you do much stretching? My backs a nightmare if i don't stretch my hams and hips out to stop them tightening up. Might help with your deads :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Keep the deads in....keep them light and strengthen up the lower back. My back aches like a muttha if I haven't done them for a while....and even if I have it fcking complains very loudly!


Yeah.... my lower back is horrifically weaker than my upper back 

Guess it will take time to toughen up lol....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> If you'd torn something you'd be crocked by now, massage this early making it better means you've not got inflammation = no real damage IMO.
> 
> Do you do much stretching? My backs a nightmare if i don't stretch my hams and hips out to stop them tightening up. Might help with your deads :thumbup1:


What is this stretching you speak of...... :whistling:

According to utrasound I did make a tear in it when i damaged it first time and assumed I'd done same again but happily it seems not :thumbup1:


----------



## evad

scientific knowledge has proven that posting pictures of yourself whilst scantily clad on a forum can work wonders for the lower back


----------



## Ak_88

Zara-Leoni said:


> What is this stretching you speak of...... :whistling:
> 
> According to utrasound I did make a tear in it when i damaged it first time and assumed I'd done same again but happily it seems not :thumbup1:


Admittedly i had the same opinion of all things stretching and mobility, but then i got sick of hobbling around like an 80 year old after i'd done anything remotely involving my lower back.

My guess would be a minor strain or tweak where it'd deconditioned a bit over time (assuming you've not trained said area in a while)


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> Admittedly i had the same opinion of all things stretching and mobility, but then i got sick of hobbling around like an 80 year old after i'd done anything remotely involving my lower back.
> 
> My guess would be a minor strain or tweak where it'd deconditioned *a bit* over time (assuming you've not trained said area in a while)


Award for understatement of the year


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> scientific knowledge has proven that posting pictures of yourself whilst scantily clad on a forum can work wonders for the lower back


scientific knowledge has proven that booting someone in the bollox for his cheek can work wonders for the lower back


----------



## Ak_88

Zara-Leoni said:


> Award for understatement of the year


What can i say, my gifted knowledge sets me up perfectly to study physiotherapy next year :lol:


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> scientific knowledge has proven that booting someone in the bollox for his cheek can work wonders for the lower back


Thats quite harsh... :lol: :lol:

If a bird done that to me for no reason, i doubt i would hold back

what would you sugest equal sensitive on a woman???


----------



## winger

jw007 said:


> Thats quite harsh... :lol: :lol:
> 
> If a bird done that to me for no reason, i doubt i would hold back
> 
> what would you sugest equal sensitive on a woman???


I doubt you could hold back if you wanted too! :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Thats quite harsh... :lol: :lol:
> 
> If a bird done that to me for no reason, i doubt i would hold back
> 
> what would you sugest equal sensitive on a woman???


Theres fvck all sensitive about me lol...


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Theres fvck all* sensible* about me lol...


I agree

But you are sensitive, and endearing trait:thumbup1:


----------



## RedKola

jw007 said:


> I agree
> 
> But you are sensitive, and endearing trait:thumbup1:


I think you're due a kick in the balls for that! :lol:

Offending but complimenting someone in the oner! OOOOFT! :tongue:


----------



## BigMutha

Zara-Leoni said:


> Theres fvck all sensitive about me lol...


She lies!! mg: On her www.adultfriendfinder.com profile she states she is Shy,Sweet,innocent and the perfect girl to take home to Mom!! :lol:

I'm imagining Winger and JW are clicking on the link now searching for your Profile Z!! :lol: lots of revealing pics on there guys! Pmsl


----------



## Zara-Leoni

BigMutha said:


> She lies!! mg: On her www.adultfriendfinder.com profile she states she is Shy,Sweet,innocent and the perfect girl to take home to Mom!! :lol:
> 
> I'm imagining Winger and JW are clicking on the link now searching for your Profile Z!! :lol: lots of revealing pics on there guys! Pmsl


WTF? pmsl.... I aint even clicking that I shudder to think what that even is! :blink:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> I think you're due a kick in the balls for that! :lol:
> 
> Offending but *complimenting* someone in the oner! OOOOFT! :tongue:


Must have misread...

This is Joe after all.... :tongue:


----------



## BigMutha

Zara-Leoni said:


> WTF? pmsl.... I aint even clicking that I shudder to think what that even is! :blink:


Yeah Yeah Ignorance is no defence!! :lol:

I bet your checking your mail from there now in the hope you have some dates(or errr meetings) lined up for next week  :lol:

Just be careful of the contact known as UnitedStatesofC0ck I think that's Wingers Username!! :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

BigMutha said:


> Yeah Yeah Ignorance is no defence!! :lol:
> 
> I bet your checking your mail from there now in the hope you have some dates(or errr meetings) lined up for next week  :lol:
> 
> Just be careful of the contact known as UnitedStatesofC0ck I think that's Wingers Username!! :lol:


Oooofffftt is it a swingers site or escorting or something??? :confused1:

Each to their own but thank god I never clicked.... not my cup of tea that lol!!

It goes on.... but I dont need to see


----------



## winger

BigMutha said:


> Yeah Yeah Ignorance is no defence!! :lol:
> 
> I bet your checking your mail from there now in the hope you have some dates(or errr meetings) lined up for next week  :lol:
> 
> Just be careful of the contact known as UnitedStatesofC0ck I think that's Wingers Username!! :lol:


No mine is UnitedStatesbigC0ck but close, what are:whistling: the odd's?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> No mine is UnitedStatesbigC0ck but close, what are:whistling: the odd's?


Methinks BigMomma is stalking ya.....


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Methinks BigMomma is stalking ya.....


Bring it, it's a numbers game, just like the rep points..lol:lol:


----------



## BigMutha

Zara-Leoni said:


> Methinks BigMomma is stalking ya.....


 :lol: In his dreams perhaps!! Damn I just dropped my Binoculars now I can't see through Wingers bedroom window!! mg: dammit thanks for distracting me Zara!! :lol:


----------



## winger

BigMutha said:


> ! Damn I just dropped my Binoculars now I can't see through Wingers bedroom window!! mg: dammit thanks for distracting me Zara!! :lol:


BigMutha gets binoculars and just in time to see wingers?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

BigMutha said:


> :lol: In his dreams perhaps!! Damn I just dropped my Binoculars now I can't see through Wingers bedroom window!! mg: dammit thanks for distracting me Zara!! :lol:


You've either got very powerful binoculars or your posting from your phone


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Bring it, it's a numbers game, just like the rep points..lol:lol:


 :lol: :lol:

Luvs ya wingnut :rockon:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Luvs ya wingnut :rockon:


Right back at cha babe. :thumbup1:


----------



## evad

Zara-Leoni said:


> scientific knowledge has proven that booting someone in the bollox for his cheek can work wonders for the lower back


hahaha good luck finding it, i hide it between my legs and pretend to be a lady with a garden :lol:


----------



## winger

davetherave said:


> hahaha good luck finding it, i hide it between my legs and pretend to be a lady with a garden :lol:


Hell, if Zara won't post up a pic how about Dave posting up a pic with his lady garden. :beer: <----might need a few more of these, already in double digits already..lol


----------



## evad

winger said:


> Hell, if Zara won't post up a pic how about Dave posting up a pic with his lady garden. :beer: <----might need a few more of these, already in double digits already..lol


the pm's since that have been incredible mate

not a single one :lol:


----------



## winger

davetherave said:


> the pm's since that have been incredible mate
> 
> not a single one :lol:


Absence makes the heart grow fonder. :whistling:


----------



## evad

winger said:


> Absence makes the heart grow fonder. :whistling:


hahaha someone must be gagging for it then :lol:

this is zara's journal remember, maybe it's her?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Didn't get a chance to get online yesterday....

Went to Flex gym in Leeds, they have just moved on monday to new premises and have to say am pretty impressed 

Not the best workout as new gym and finding my way around, dont know anyone, had mate with me who had never trained etc....

Anyhoo...

*CHEST*

*Incline DB Press*

10kg x 15 (warmup)

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 8 (2 sets)

*Incline DB Flyes*

7.5kg x 12 (3 sets)

*Machine Flyes* (mainly cos this was pretty much best thing for mate to do so was doing them with her for the hell of it)

6 plates x 8 (3 sets)

*BICEPS*

*
*

*
DB Curls*

7.5kg x 10

10kg x 10 (3 sets)

*Preacher Curls*

7.5kg x 10 (3 sets)

*Barbell Curls*

25kg x 8 (3 sets)

Then 20 mins of cardio

Not a very exciting workout but feel kinda weird 1st time in new gym lol


----------



## WRT

Zara-Leoni said:


> Didn't get a chance to get online yesterday....
> 
> Went to Flex gym in Leeds, they have just moved on monday to new premises and have to say am pretty impressed


Haven't trained at the new place yet, don't even know where it is PMSL. They got any new equipment or anything?

Oh actually just looked, down by the mills near where I used to live


----------



## Uriel

I can't keep up with your gipsey nomad ways....I thought you'd moved to Cambs....now Leeds...you can't be choosing these towns for their fashions scenes, I know Edinburgh is a sh1t hole but it aint that bad surely?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

WRT said:


> Haven't trained at the new place yet, don't even know where it is PMSL. They got any new equipment or anything?
> 
> Oh actually just looked, down by the mills near where I used to live


Yup is on Coal Mill Lane in Farsley.... took me ages to find it and my sat nav wouldnt recognise the postcode lol

They've got a boxing gym and a studio plus some ladies gym thing upstairs lol.

Only went in the main gym though.... is in an old mill building is actually really nice


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Absence makes the heart grow fonder. :whistling:


Absence makes the fond heart wander.... :whistling:

(or is that Absinthe makes the fond heart wander... I can never remember...  )


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Tomorrow I may just attempt these deadlifty buggers again.... back feels 100% fine now so onwards and upwards :thumbup1:

Am planning on listening to someone else for a change ( :whistling: ) and taking some advice on my training... which to be fair has never been structured. I've always trained in some shape or form and always just kinda done my own thing without actually putting much thought into it lol.

Given me a little renewed interest in it all too


----------



## Chris1

Haven't been in for ages!!!

Deadlifts = good move.

Hope all else is well with you??


----------



## Beklet

Chris1 said:


> Haven't been in for ages!!!
> 
> Deadlifts = good move.
> 
> *Hope all else is well with you??*


Ha ha thought she was going to kill someone this morning! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chris1

Oh fvck me, not another one i've tipped over the edge!


----------



## Beklet

Chris1 said:


> Oh fvck me, not another one i've tipped over the edge!


Lol no not you.....or me, thankfully! :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Chris1 said:


> Haven't been in for ages!!!
> 
> Deadlifts = good move.
> 
> Hope all else is well with you??


They will be once I get used to them lol.... right now they hurt like buggery. And I chose the term most advisedly..... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Ha ha thought she was going to kill someone this morning! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ah yes.... I was NOT impressed with the world this morning!  :whistling:



Chris1 said:


> Oh fvck me, not another one i've tipped over the edge!


Nah not you.... inconsiderate friends lol.

Missed the UKBFF finals today :cursing:


----------



## Ak_88

Theres always the Hercules next week, though i still need to order my ticket :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> Theres always the Hercules next week, though i still need to order my ticket :whistling:


Yeah thats still an option actually.... its not the brits though is it :sad:

Tickets be available on the door surely? If not I'll not be going for sure lol...


----------



## newhope

just been reading through your journal, not the whole whacking lot lol, but bits here and there...well i wont lie lol you are sorta stunning so was sorta looking for pics and reading...so thought id say hi. your routines put me t shame lol ...good motivation though so thanks!


----------



## winger

newhope said:


> i wont lie lol you are sorta stunning so was sorta looking for pics


That was subtle. :whistling:

Not having a go mate, we all love her pics, now step up Zara.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Popping in... trying out this "new post" on the forum! :lol: all these hidden threads show up!! :lol: :lol:

Deadlifts = good!

What can you deadlift Zara? You doing that 80kg challenge?


----------



## winger

Bump for Zara update Dead lifts.


----------



## Chris1

Time to step up Zara. 80kg challenge.

Game on!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> That was subtle. :whistling:
> 
> Not having a go mate, we all love her pics, now step up Zara.


You know me, always happy to post pics.... but I dont actually have any at moment lol.

Plus.... theres nothing to actually take pics of.... not til I start dieting again and theres progress to be kept track of :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TaintedSoul said:


> Popping in... trying out this "new post" on the forum! :lol: all these hidden threads show up!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Deadlifts = good!
> 
> What can you deadlift Zara? You doing that 80kg challenge?


Lol.... U never noticed that list of "hottest threads" at the top of the page then.....??? 

Deadlifts = Ouch :tongue:

But yeah, its all good :thumbup1:

My first attempt at deadlifting is a few posts back.... wont manage the challenge yet.... only managed 60kg for 8 (twice) when I 1st tried it then my back went ping lol.....


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> You know me, always happy to post pics.... but I dont actually have any at moment lol.


Hey some of us like a little junk in the trunk, get a pic of your chunky ass up:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Bump for Zara update Dead lifts.


Going gym shortly then will update when get back.... just waiting for eph to kick in.... 



Chris1 said:


> Time to step up Zara. 80kg challenge.
> 
> Game on!!!!


haha.... 80kg not an option at this exact moment but working on it


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> Hey some of us like a little junk in the trunk, get a pic of your chunky ass up:lol:


I'll chunky ass you ya cheeky fecker!!!! 

I'll have u know am still only 10lbs heavier than when did nabba scotland this year.....

....god bless gh and T3... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'll chunky ass you *ya cheeky fecker!*!!!
> 
> I'll have u know am still only 10lbs heavier than when did nabba scotland this year.....
> 
> ....god bless gh and T3... :lol: :lol:


xxx :lol:


----------



## winger

How much of the 10 lbs went to the chesticles? :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> How much of the 10 lbs went to the chesticles? :whistling:


I wish all of it, but sadly not the case.....


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> I wish all of it, but sadly not the case.....


Can I have a before and after pic just for reference of course.


----------



## Cheese

winger said:


> Can I have a before and after pic just for reference of course.


Hahaha, i was waiting for that :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Can I have a before and after pic just for reference of course.


Already done so 

Theres comp pics and off-season pics posted since comps in here.....

Nice try though :tongue:


----------



## TH0R

Pfftt, not sticking round here with no pics:no:



Hows things Zara, hope things are going well:thumbup1: so many journals, so little time:rolleyes:


----------



## rs007

Hey Zara, you may have already said but I CBA reading back and digging through all the pervy comments 

What are your competitive plans? Is next year on?

Just I know you have made a few training etc adjustments... if there is a dramatic change, will you take it to stage? Or is it a def no?


----------



## Uriel

I think a Zara SHIC is in order, big muscles, big cloot, cut right up - the lot. C'mon Zar - juice yer t1ts off - go large


----------



## newhope

winger said:


> That was subtle. :whistling:
> 
> Not having a go mate, we all love her pics, now step up Zara.


 :whistling:

:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> Hey Zara, you may have already said but I CBA reading back and digging through all the pervy comments
> 
> What are your competitive plans? Is next year on?
> 
> Just I know you have made a few training etc adjustments... if there is a dramatic change, will you take it to stage? Or is it a def no?


Am competing next year... tbh am not feeling the love for NABBA these days but I'll do it anyway.

Am still stuck in that "inbetweeny" catagory... with NABBA not quite toned not quite trained figure (well going by comp results everywhere except Scotland pmsl), and with UKBFF am still not feeling the love for bodyfitness but not sure I could carry off U55kg physique....

Thing is at least with UKBFF too I can do any show I want throughout the year as well 

Training adjustments haven't been made really yet..... so far all I've done is added deads, but am also planning to add bench this week too depending on someone being in the gym with me


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> I think a Zara SHIC is in order, big muscles, big cloot, cut right up - the lot. C'mon Zar - juice yer t1ts off - go large


Hmmmm..... maybe not eh?


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hmmmm..... maybe not eh?


C'mon, think how cool it'd be to look south and see your own knobber poking out a good 2":lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ok..... little bit training progress.

Trained back today and did deadlifts again.

Definate improvement on last week... Up 10kg and more reps too.

*DEADLIFTS:*

Warmed up with empty bar... 15 reps.

40kgs x 12

60kg x 10 (last week could only do 8 and it was a struggle but this felt fine)

70kg x 9 (not gonna count the 10th one it was [email protected] dont think stood right up)

70kg x 4 (might have managed a 5th but lower back was feeling suspect again)

*SINGLE ARM DB ROWS:*

10kg x 10 (testing lower back after deads lol)

15kg x 10

20kg x 10 on right and only 8 on left.... lower back felt well suss.

*LOW PULLEY ROWS:*

25kg x 10

35kg x 10 (2 sets)

*
LAT PULLDOWNS:*

30kg x 10 (3 sets)

Now.... while I was in gym, theres 2 slightly older guys who train for strength and power (dont compete I dont think?) over anything else and one of them is pretty dammed strong.

After I had done my deads they gave me few pointers on form etc... apparently I am keeping my legs too straight and bending too much from waist so lower back doing too much work. They said I need to stick @rse out and bend knees more.

They've said if I go in at the time they are training they'll go through it with me and help correct my mistakes  Also said if I want to do bench while they are in they will do same :thumbup1:

They commented on the DB rows.... said weight looked too light for me - which tbh it was - on right hand side - last week did 25 or 27.5kg (forget which now) but I didn't want to screw up my lower back again. Hopefully correcting form will sort this 

Also on the case to get a tiny leather belt that fits me


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ok..... little bit training progress.
> 
> Trained back today and did deadlifts again.
> 
> Definate improvement on last week... Up 10kg and more reps too.
> 
> *DEADLIFTS:*
> 
> Warmed up with empty bar... 15 reps.
> 
> 40kgs x 12
> 
> 60kg x 10 (last week could only do 8 and it was a struggle but this felt fine)
> 
> 70kg x 9 (not gonna count the 10th one it was [email protected] dont think stood right up)
> 
> 70kg x 4 (might have managed a 5th but lower back was feeling suspect again)
> 
> *SINGLE ARM DB ROWS:*
> 
> 10kg x 10 (testing lower back after deads lol)
> 
> 15kg x 10
> 
> 20kg x 10 on right and only 8 on left.... lower back felt well suss.
> 
> *LOW PULLEY ROWS:*
> 
> 25kg x 10
> 
> 35kg x 10 (2 sets)
> 
> *LAT PULLDOWNS:*
> 
> 30kg x 10 (3 sets)
> 
> Now.... while I was in gym, theres 2 slightly older guys who train for strength and power (dont compete I dont think?) over anything else and one of them is pretty dammed strong.
> 
> After I had done my deads they gave me few pointers on form etc... apparently I am keeping my legs too straight and bending too much from waist so lower back doing too much work. They said I need to stick @rse out and bend knees more.
> 
> They've said if I go in at the time they are training they'll go through it with me and help correct my mistakes  Also said if I want to do bench while they are in they will do same :thumbup1:
> 
> *They commented on the DB rows.... said weight looked too light* for me - which tbh it was - on right hand side - last week did 25 or 27.5kg (forget which now) but I didn't want to screw up my lower back again. Hopefully correcting form will sort this
> 
> Also on the case to get a tiny leather belt that fits me


Better workout Z:thumb:

Can you do chins???

I suggest you have ago at close grip ones, Im sure it would not take you long to get good at them, and much better than that light stuff doing now...

As far as classes to compete, I wouldnt aim for any one in particular, train hard and get diet right and try get into best condition as opposed faffing like before, and decide whensee how body is shaping up 6 weeks into diet or something???

unless of course you have a catagory in mind, then will have to sort prep out specifiacally for that one


----------



## WRT

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yup is on Coal Mill Lane in Farsley.... took me ages to find it and my sat nav wouldnt recognise the postcode lol
> 
> They've got a boxing gym and a studio plus some ladies gym thing upstairs lol.
> 
> Only went in the main gym though.... is in an old mill building is actually really nice


Nice one might pop down this week sometime, Farsley is a right sh*t hole though!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Better workout Z:thumb:
> 
> Can you do chins???
> 
> I suggest you have ago at close grip ones, Im sure it would not take you long to get good at them, and much better than that light stuff doing now...


Ta 

Yeah actually this thought was going through my head today - my choice would have been to do them as my 2nd exercise however I cant do them unassisted yet (well.... maybe like, 2.... lol) and there was nobody there to spot me :sad:



jw007 said:


> As far as classes to compete, I wouldnt aim for any one in particular, train hard and get diet right and try get into best condition as opposed faffing like before, and decide whensee how body is shaping up 6 weeks into diet or something???
> 
> unless of course you have a catagory in mind, then will have to sort prep out specifiacally for that one


I was thinking along similar lines tbh.... think am better waiting until partway through diet and some fat off and see what's there and whats the most viable option. Dont start dieting til January (prob mid-january) still so no need to panic about it just yet


----------



## Zara-Leoni

WRT said:


> Nice one might pop down this week sometime, Farsley is a right sh*t hole though!


lol is it? I dunno I jst drive through and park in car park


----------



## WRT

Was when I lived there, chavs hanging outside coop giving you the evils everytime you walk past:lol: You gonna attempt 80kg or don't wanna risk ****ing up back?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

WRT said:


> Was when I lived there, chavs hanging outside coop giving you the evils everytime you walk past:lol: You gonna attempt 80kg or don't wanna risk ****ing up back?


Oh yeah I'll defo do it though maybe not for a wee while.... might be that once Paddy and Raymond help me correct my form a bit next week that I'll be able to do a few. If not I dont think it'll take me too long to get there. Belt prob help too once I get that organised 

Not saying I'll be able to do many.... not for a while anyway, but should manage a few in the next few weeks.

Its a start


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ta
> 
> Yeah actually this thought was going through my head today - my choice would have been to do them as my 2nd exercise however I cant do them unassisted yet (well.... maybe like, 2.... lol) and there was nobody there to spot me :sad:


Do negatives...apparently that's a good way of getting stronger - not that I follow my own advice..... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Do negatives...apparently that's a good way of getting stronger - not that I follow my own advice..... :lol:


Follow own advice.... what is this concept? Never heard of it..... :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## Ak_88

Beklet said:


> Do negatives...apparently that's a good way of getting stronger - not that I follow my own advice..... :lol:


Now what genius was it that suggested that?

:thumb: :thumb :


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Am competing next year... tbh am not feeling the love for NABBA these days but I'll do it anyway.
> 
> Am still stuck in that "inbetweeny" catagory... with NABBA not quite toned not quite trained figure (well going by comp results everywhere except Scotland pmsl), and with UKBFF am still not feeling the love for bodyfitness but not sure I could carry off U55kg physique....
> 
> Thing is at least with UKBFF too I can do any show I want throughout the year as well
> 
> Training adjustments haven't been made really yet..... so far all I've done is added deads, but am also planning to add bench this week too depending on someone being in the gym with me


Nice one.

With JW completely - dont faff and stress over it right now - just do your best, and whatever will be will be.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> Nice one.
> 
> With JW completely - dont faff and stress over it right now - just do your best, and whatever will be will be.


Yep


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yep


You know, there is something to be said for just blasting into toned or bodyfitness or whatever, super shredded in complete disregard to judging criteria :lol:

You might not win - might not place - but damn will you be remembered for your awesomeness 

Well, not long really until diet starts then, with the Scottish shows being on average - what - 2 weeks earlier this year? When you starting - Jan? Not decided yet?

Surely you will be starting from a leaner standpoint this time too having just competed this year, should cut down the potential diet term?


----------



## jw007

rs007 said:


> You know, there is something to be said for just blasting into toned or bodyfitness or whatever, super shredded in complete disregard to judging criteria :lol:
> 
> You might not win - might not place - but damn will you be remembered for your awesomeness
> 
> Well, not long really until diet starts then, with the Scottish shows being on average - what - 2 weeks earlier this year? When you starting - Jan? Not decided yet?
> 
> Surely you will be starting from a leaner standpoint this time too having just competed this year, should cut down the potential diet term?


what reckon about a bit of a prime, before starting proper Pre contest prep???

Get body to a base level where you know what you are..

would be easier to predict diet and cardio reqiurements coming from a known "state" ie depleted, fully loaded etc etc

Flush out toxins and start from scratch????


----------



## winger

jw007 said:


> Flush out toxins and start from scratch????


For one second I thought he was going to say,"Flush out toxins and start with Scotch". :beer:


----------



## rs007

jw007 said:


> what reckon about a bit of a prime, before starting proper Pre contest prep???
> 
> Get body to a base level where you know what you are..
> 
> would be easier to predict diet and cardio reqiurements coming from a known "state" ie depleted, fully loaded etc etc
> 
> Flush out toxins and start from scratch????


Funny you say that because that is kinda what I do without really thinking about it - not that I want to talk about myself of course, I dont have the same class dillemma as Zara.

But yeah, 3 or 4 weeks of pretty consistent and very clean almost prep type fully recorded eating and training to get to "base line" - drop the transient water etc, see what you have to play with in clear terms before starting proper. Your bodies efficiency will go through the roof, you will in all probability see a good bit of lean tissue coming on.

Might not be a bad idea Zara? Implement training tweaks too.

The potential is there to see a very different Zara come April/May - not that the one we saw this year was bad, thats not what I mean - but you werent at your full potential I think I am safe in saying.

Not trying to push you down any specific track Zara, just thinking out loud :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

rs007 said:


> Funny you say that because that is kinda what I do without really thinking about it - not that I want to talk about myself of course, I dont have the same class dillemma as Zara.
> 
> But yeah, 3 or 4 weeks of pretty consistent and very clean almost prep type fully recorded eating and training to get to "base line" - drop the transient water etc, see what you have to play with in clear terms before starting proper. Your bodies efficiency will go through the roof, you will in all probability see a good bit of lean tissue coming on.
> 
> especially if was on min aas for 4 weeks, mini rebound but at start as well as end, makes perfect sense
> 
> Might not be a bad idea Zara? Implement training tweaks too.
> 
> The potential is there to see a very different Zara come April/May - not that the one we saw this year was bad, thats not what I mean - but you werent at your full potential I think I am safe in saying.
> 
> I am thinking this, last year was all over place, get prep basics sorted 1st, always change on hoof, come in super conditioned
> 
> Not trying to push you down any specific track Zara, just thinking out loud :thumbup1:


journal RS???


----------



## winger

jw007 said:


> journal RS???


Start a journal ffs RS!

I got some good hijack material for it...lol


----------



## rs007

jw007 said:


> especially if was on min aas for 4 weeks, mini rebound but at start as well as end, makes perfect sense


Yes, something moderate, clean, not so likely to blur things by holding excess fluid and above all uncomplicated - but prob best not to discuss too much further openly as I don't know what zara's take is on that line of discussion in her journal :confused1:



jw007 said:


> I am thinking this, last year was all over place, get prep basics sorted 1st, always change on hoof, come in super conditioned


Last year was a bit all over the place - but if I remember correctly a lot of it was down to staying with methods long after the signs were there that it might not be ideal or working the best - but by then so much valuable time had went by... got chopped and changed a lot through necessity, reaction to circumstances - could be wrong, my memory is shat 

I def agree the more flexibility you can build into any given prep, the more chance you have of coming out on top if you are thrown a curve ball - always give yourself escape routes :thumbup1:



jw007 said:


> journal RS???


Me? :confused1: Don't think I would have the time to do it, or the people good enough to read it, any real justice.


----------



## jw007

rs007 said:


> Yes, something moderate, clean, not so likely to blur things by holding excess fluid and above all uncomplicated - but prob best not to discuss too much further openly as I don't know what zara's take is on that line of discussion in her journal :confused1:
> 
> Last year was a bit all over the place - but if I remember correctly a lot of it was down to staying with methods long after the signs were there that it might not be ideal or working the best - but by then so much valuable time had went by... got chopped and changed a lot through necessity, reaction to circumstances - could be wrong, my memory is shat
> 
> I def agree the more flexibility you can build into any given prep, the more chance you have of coming out on top if you are thrown a curve ball - always give yourself escape routes :thumbup1:
> 
> Me? :confused1: Don't think I would have the time to do it, or the people good enough to read it, any real justice.


 I would like to see you do one, Im 110% sure youwould not be following conventional protocols, that makes it worth while itself (ggggr compliment) looked awesom on those pics on stage next weeman...

I recko you will fly agianst convention and come in super ripped:thumb:


----------



## rs007

jw007 said:


> I recko you will fly agianst convention and come in super ripped:thumb:


Thats just how I roll 

But lets not drag Zara's journal off topic, you and I have oft been accused of hijacking and I am trying to turn over a new leaf :lol:


----------



## winger

rs007 said:


> Thats just how I roll
> 
> But lets not drag Zara's journal off topic, you and I have oft been accused of hijacking and I am trying to turn over a new leaf :lol:


Getting ready to smoke some leaf, oh sorry Zara. :beer:

Her Journal needs a bump anyway, it was getting, well, soft. :whistling:


----------



## jw007

rs007 said:


> Thats just how I roll
> 
> But lets not drag Zara's journal off topic, you and I have oft been accused of hijacking and I am trying to turn over a new leaf :lol:


its training and helps her, but right

get your journal up then:thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ok..... little bit training progress.
> 
> Now.... while I was in gym, theres 2 slightly older guys who train for strength and power (dont compete I dont think?) over anything else and one of them is pretty dammed strong.
> 
> After I had done my deads they gave me few pointers on form etc... apparently I am keeping my legs too straight and bending too much from waist so lower back doing too much work. They said I need to stick @rse out and bend knees more.
> 
> They've said if I go in at the time they are training they'll go through it with me and help correct my mistakes  Also said if I want to do bench while they are in they will do same :thumbup1:
> 
> They commented on the DB rows.... said weight looked too light for me - which tbh it was - on right hand side - last week did 25 or 27.5kg (forget which now) but I didn't want to screw up my lower back again. Hopefully correcting form will sort this
> 
> Also on the case to get a tiny leather belt that fits me


Excellent that you have Max and Paddy to check you form on deads....this will make a HUGE difference to your lifts. I think you have become stuck in a rut mate and need kicking out of your comfort zone. We all do it and we all need that kicking if we actually want to achieve something whther that be heavier lifts or mass building. I never thought I'd be shifting the weights I am and I reckon you could easy push the barriers...so come on get kicking that Barbie ass:thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> *You know, there is something to be said for just blasting into toned or bodyfitness or whatever, super shredded in complete disregard to judging criteria* :lol:
> 
> You might not win - might not place - but damn will you be remembered for your awesomeness
> 
> Well, not long really until diet starts then, with the Scottish shows being on average - what - 2 weeks earlier this year? When you starting - Jan? Not decided yet?
> 
> Surely you will be starting from a leaner standpoint this time too having just competed this year, should cut down the potential diet term?


Why not.... everyone else does it eh? :whistling: :lol:

You're prob right about that - I'm prob just being a stubborn cow getting annoyed because they dont judge according to the rules and I think they should 

Am at the moment now 10lbs heavier than at NABBA but I feel a bit overweight at that.... I feel I want to be 4lbs less.

Gotta remember as well that I was nearly half a stone lighter 7 days later at though 

Think the NABBA Scottish is 3 weeks early.... meh. 



jw007 said:


> what reckon about a bit of a prime, before starting proper Pre contest prep???
> 
> Get body to a base level where you know what you are..
> 
> would be easier to predict diet and cardio reqiurements coming from a known "state" ie depleted, fully loaded etc etc
> 
> Flush out toxins and start from scratch????


Not a bad idea... am already conscious of wanting to lose a little bit weight just now anyway... If I got down to 9st or just over abs would be through and some muscle separation would be visible.



rs007 said:


> Funny you say that because that is kinda what I do without really thinking about it - not that I want to talk about myself of course, I dont have the same class dillemma as Zara.
> 
> But yeah, 3 or 4 weeks of pretty consistent and very clean almost prep type fully recorded eating and training to get to "base line" - drop the transient water etc, see what you have to play with in clear terms before starting proper. Your bodies efficiency will go through the roof, you will in all probability see a good bit of lean tissue coming on.
> 
> Might not be a bad idea Zara? Implement training tweaks too.
> 
> The potential is there to see a very different Zara come April/May - not that the one we saw this year was bad, thats not what I mean - but you werent at your full potential I think I am safe in saying.
> 
> Not trying to push you down any specific track Zara, just thinking out loud :thumbup1:


Nah I was miles from full potential. Miles and miles and miles.....



jw007 said:


> especially if was on min aas for 4 weeks, mini rebound but at start as well as end, makes perfect sense


Does actually... In fact I did similar last year (with AAS not diet) in that I came off for 5-6 weeks before diet started, however I was a little fatso so that part wasnt so good 



rs007 said:


> Yes, something moderate, clean, not so likely to blur things by holding excess fluid and above all uncomplicated - but prob best not to discuss too much further openly as I don't know what zara's take is on that line of discussion in her journal :confused1:


I'd be happy to do it so long as people would discuss it with an open mind instead of barging in with burning crosses and kicking off without any thought.... :whistling: :tongue:



rs007 said:


> Last year was a bit all over the place - but if I remember correctly a lot of it was down to staying with methods long after the signs were there that it might not be ideal or working the best - but by then so much valuable time had went by... got chopped and changed a lot through necessity, reaction to circumstances - could be wrong, my memory is shat


Yeah I waited too long before speaking up.... lesson learned 



jw007 said:


> I am thinking this, last year was all over place, get prep basics sorted 1st, always change on hoof, come in super conditioned


Yeah... have discussed with you already how I think best to make sure that doesn't happen again though.... once I am 100% sure of that and somethings set in place I'll post it on here


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> journal RS???





winger said:


> Start a journal ffs RS!
> 
> I got some good hijack material for it...lol


x3... get a journal up Ramsay ya big gay 



jw007 said:


> its training and helps her, but right
> 
> get your journal up then:thumb:


I've no objection to these kind of hijacks :thumbup1:

In fact I couldn't be happier that finally there is some sort of intelligent and constructive conversation going on in my journal instead of:

*Zara posts training up and waits for comments.....

*Zara sees replies and reads them....

*Replies read "where are the pics?" "I'd give you one" or something equally "useful".... :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Excellent that you have Max and Paddy to check you form on deads....this will make a HUGE difference to your lifts.* I think you have become stuck in a rut mate and need kicking out of your comfort zone. *We all do it and we all need that kicking if we actually want to achieve something whther that be heavier lifts or mass building. I never thought I'd be shifting the weights I am and I reckon you could easy push the barriers...so come on get kicking that Barbie ass:thumb:


Yup... kicked myself out of it the other week, took me long enough  

Woke up and decided fvck this.... am gonna stop being such a stubborn cow and take Joes advice and finally listen to him and one or two other people who have tried to get me to hear certain things in the past (wonders will never cease eh.... :lol: :whistling: ), and started by going off to the gym and trying deads :thumbup1:

Once that first step was taken I completely changed my thinking and am now much more open-minded 

Other good news today.... back is only "regular-doms-sore" as opposed to the crippling agony of last week  :thumb:

Should have belt and straps later today too :thumbup1: (smallest belt ever pmsl...)


----------



## Ak_88

Just remember not to go balls to the wall with a glass back too soon.

I did that a few months ago and i'm still paying for it, happy days :whistling:

Also - tickets for the Hercules here if you're still looking at going; http://www.herculespower.co.uk/www.herculespower.co.uk/info.php?p=2&pno=1&pid=2040913&cat=&ack=9&search=&sought=

Could buy one online and ask them to hold it on the door for you? Thats what Hazel's suggested over on MT.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> Just remember not to go balls to the wall with a glass back too soon.
> 
> I did that a few months ago and i'm still paying for it, happy days :whistling:
> 
> Also - tickets for the Hercules here if you're still looking at going; http://www.herculespower.co.uk/www.herculespower.co.uk/info.php?p=2&pno=1&pid=2040913&cat=&ack=9&search=&sought=
> 
> Could buy one online and ask them to hold it on the door for you? Thats what Hazel's suggested over on MT.


Hush man... backs fine now  :whistling:

Cheers for link.... not too sure about show yet though if I do go will prob jst buy on the door.... am so bloody disorganised


----------



## Uriel

Nah Zar I'd give the light weight deads a good couple of month to do some work before going anything near heavy. IMO it's an unforgiving movement if you rush.

It's the only real movement that's hurt me over the years


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> Nah Zar I'd give the light weight deads a good couple of month to do some work* before going anything near heavy*. IMO it's an unforgiving movement if you rush.
> 
> It's the only real movement that's hurt me over the years


Thats not going to be an issue anytime soon..... :whistling: :lol: :lol:

I'm only going to do what I can do.

I think if I get some help to correct my form, I'll be able to lift more. I'll know if it feels easier when thats sorted out, and if so I'll be able to add a bit :thumbup1:

I have some little goals in my head that am not going to write down.... but I know what they are


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> Thats not going to be an issue anytime soon..... :whistling: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'm only going to do what I can do.
> 
> *I think if I get some help to correct my form, I'll be able to lift more. I'll know if it feels easier when thats sorted out, and if so I'll be able to add a bit * :thumbup1:
> 
> I have some little goals in my head that am not going to write down.... but I know what they are


No doubt about that at all!


----------



## rs007

Maybe a point of contention here, but I'd say if you get any trouble for any reason with full deads, switch to rack deads so you are only doing the top part. Brian and me have done these for a while now, and while my back still has a lot of growing to do, the change has been noticeable. Takes most of the stress off the legs and lower back.

Admittedly it also probably eases overall CNS smashing which may in turn lose some of the benefit of deads, but at worst, rack deads are better than no deads at all :thumbup1:

Wieght isn't really a garauntee or not of injury risk, most times I have tugged my back has been doing stupid things not even training related!

Just be careful


----------



## ElfinTan

RS - one of my training buddy's couldn't do deads without 'back' lifting. Lower back was too weak to hold position during the leg drive....so we put her on racks and it was a huge help. Took her back to deads and form was so much better.


----------



## Ak_88

Agree with RS - mine has gone out over things as trivial as sneezing FFS. In short backs are sh1t but you only get the one.

Also i never knew that was what caused the the backy lifting Tan, i always struggled for leg drive but never quite figured out what the cause was.


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Agree with RS - mine has gone out over things as trivial as sneezing FFS. In short backs are sh1t but you only get the one.
> 
> Also i never knew that was what caused the the backy lifting Tan, i always struggled for leg drive but never quite figured out what the cause was.


She just couldn't get the concept of sit down and keep your back straight....it just bent like a bendy thing so we had to rethink the plan it was a process of elimination!


----------



## rs007

ElfinTan said:


> RS - one of my training buddy's couldn't do deads without 'back' lifting. Lower back was too weak to hold position during the leg drive....so we put her on racks and it was a huge help. Took her back to deads and form was so much better.


I hadnt thought of that, kinda obvious really - one could build up safely on rack pulls, as a pre-build to deadlifting - helping to strengthen core groups without having to dive in to the full on deadlift.

Nice one Tan!!

Might do that myself, I have never done full deads due to the same problems - but i haven't actually tried since getting quite strong on racks - might experiment!


----------



## ElfinTan

rs007 said:


> I hadnt thought of that, kinda obvious really - one could build up safely on rack pulls, as a pre-build to deadlifting - helping to strengthen core groups without having to dive in to the full on deadlift.
> 
> Nice one Tan!!
> 
> Might do that myself, I have never done full deads due to the same problems - but i haven't actually tried since getting quite strong on racks - might experiment!


----------



## rs007

ElfinTan said:


> She just couldn't get the concept of sit down and keep your back straight....it just bent like a bendy thing so we had to rethink the plan it was a process of elimination!


Do you mean kinda like her ass came up first no matter what she tried to do?

I remember having issues with that when I tried years ago.


----------



## ElfinTan

rs007 said:


> Do you mean kinda like her ass came up first no matter what she tried to do?
> 
> I remember having issues with that when I tried years ago.


Yeah....and there was a big bent over curve in her spine.....then she'd lift. Even with light weights and it's not like she was uncooordinated or a wuss...or thick hahahaha. The just couldn't keep her back straight because of lack of strength. I know deads build the lower but if you are doing them wrong ALOT can go wrong so sometimes it's better to go back to the drawing board I think.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> Maybe a point of contention here, but I'd say if you get any trouble for any reason with full deads, switch to rack deads so you are only doing the top part. Brian and me have done these for a while now, and while my back still has a lot of growing to do, the change has been noticeable. Takes most of the stress off the legs and lower back.
> 
> Admittedly it also probably eases overall CNS smashing which may in turn lose some of the benefit of deads, but at worst, rack deads are better than no deads at all :thumbup1:
> 
> Wieght isn't really a garauntee or not of injury risk, most times I have tugged my back has been doing stupid things not even training related!
> 
> Just be careful


Um that might be a idea.... only they threw out the old rack as a new one was ordered along with other new or reconditioned bits of kit.... the "new" one fell through for some reason and now we have no rack.. and since gym is run as a charity and dnt make money, and all funds have just gone into insulating roof and putting in heating (major, major priority as we all get sick and very injured with ZERO heating in depths of winter in a field...) I dont think one will be forthcoming soon. So floor it is. Unless someone comes up with one going spare from another gym or something....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> RS - one of my training buddy's couldn't do deads without 'back' lifting. Lower back was too weak to hold position during the leg drive....so we put her on racks and it was a huge help. Took her back to deads and form was so much better.





Ak_88 said:


> Also i never knew that was what caused the the backy lifting Tan, i always struggled for leg drive but never quite figured out what the cause was.





ElfinTan said:


> She just couldn't get the concept of sit down and keep your back straight....





rs007 said:


> Do you mean kinda like her ass came up first no matter what she tried to do?
> 
> I remember having issues with that when I tried years ago.


This all sounds familiar.... in saying that my back isn't sore this time at all save for (a now tiny) touch of doms and I did more weight and more reps.

I think with thought and a little research, they were more like SLDL tbh....

Got belt now, and shall try with new found info and experienced eyes to help, and fingers crossed I wont find it a problem 

I might struggle with number of reps though, as thus far I dnt train legs so they are decent-ish size but have absolutely no strength to them whatsoever.

Will know soon enough next week eh? :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007

looking forward to seeing progress - has motivated me to maybe give full deads a try, maybe just one session a month or so for benchmarking purposes :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Have you go any big wooden boxes that you could raise the bar on? or a Smith Machine? or a shrug station?...think laterally ;0)


----------



## ElfinTan

rs007 said:


> looking forward to seeing progress - has motivated me to maybe give full deads a try, maybe just one session a month or so for benchmarking purposes :thumbup1:


May I just note that I have signed a disclaimer incase the bloke in a skirt breaks himself:whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Have you go any big wooden boxes that you could raise the bar on? or a Smith Machine? or a shrug station?...think laterally ;0)


....not really... no. Gym is ridiculously tight for space at moment. Though fingers crossed they'll make some more space by getting rid of "certain" unecessary machines....  :whistling:

We got couple wooden blocks but they dnt give much height and are uneven anyway.... nope, nothing really.

I'll see how next week goes, might not need 'em :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> looking forward to seeing progress - has motivated me to maybe give full deads a try, maybe just one session a month or so for benchmarking purposes :thumbup1:


Journal :thumb:


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Journal :thumb:


Lets put this one to bed once and for all.

I lack the pre-requisite to make a good progress journal - principally in that I dont really make any progress :lol:

I'm too busy mincing about the gym eyeing up other mens hot ass and balls.

FVUCK there goes my serious post new leaf :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Oh wait, that is pretty much what I do, so still serious

phew

Still serious :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

When doing rack pulls how high is the bar off of the ground?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> Lets put this one to bed once and for all.
> 
> I lack the pre-requisite to make a good progress journal - principally in that I dont really make any progress :lol:
> 
> I'm too busy mincing about the gym eyeing up other mens hot ass and balls.
> 
> FVUCK there goes my serious post new leaf :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Oh wait, that is pretty much what I do, so still serious
> 
> phew
> 
> Still serious :thumbup1:


Mini "Deadlift Photo Type Journal"??

Extra reps for pics of said mens hot asses? (you can keep the balls am not into seeing that :lol: )


----------



## rs007

winger said:


> When doing rack pulls how high is the bar off of the ground?


Thats going to vary depending on the equipment and what it allows and the individuals biomechanics, but essentially top half of the movement.

Ideally for most people it will mean starting with bar just above knee with legs legs slightly bent, so that the only part of the movement that is left is that drive up and back part at the top of the deadlift.


----------



## winger

rs007 said:


> Thats going to vary depending on the equipment and what it allows and the individuals biomechanics, but essentially top half of the movement.
> 
> Ideally for most people it will mean starting with bar just above knee with legs legs slightly bent, so that the only part of the movement that is left is that drive up and back part at the top of the deadlift.


Sweet, I think I will try those next time.

I actually get hurt on deads, right when I start to get strong I get hurt. It actually feels like a liquid is spilling out from a disk, no bull sh1t either.

I have this one little itty bitty weak link in the chain. :cursing:

Rams, how heavy you go? I remember it was heavy when you mentioned it, well heavy for us beta's.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Today, my little cherubs, I shall give flat benching a go (having only ever done incline before).

If anyone decent in gym I may even get a little help on technique and get them to spot me so can see what weight I can do.... if not I shall be keeping it (very) light :tongue:


----------



## Ak_88

First deads, now benching, squatting next?

Sounds like you should be looking for female PL feds


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Today, my little cherubs, I shall give flat benching a go (having only ever done incline before).
> 
> If anyone decent in gym I may even get a little help on technique and get them to spot me so can see what weight I can do.... if not I shall be keeping it (very) light :tongue:


Damn I think our training progress/direction is mirroring!!!

A few months back I done this - swithced my first main chest exercise to flat bench. We had been doing explicitly incline movements up to that and I got the notion it wasn't working ideally for me. They seem to suit Brian, but not me so much, when you look at our different pec tie ins it becomes quite obvious why this might be.

You might need to perevere - it may feel completely alien and sh1t to you to begin with, it did with me.

Just dont dismiss it if it feels crappy or rough to start with - very soon you will get stable and strength should follow!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> Damn I think our training progress/direction is mirroring!!!
> 
> A few months back I done this - swithced my first main chest exercise to flat bench. We had been doing explicitly incline movements up to that and I got the notion it wasn't working ideally for me. They seem to suit Brian, but not me so much, *when you look at our different pec tie ins it becomes quite obvious why this might be.*
> 
> You might need to persevere - it may feel completely alien and sh1t to you to begin with, it did with me.
> 
> Just dont dismiss it if it feels crappy or rough to start with - very soon you will get stable and strength should follow!


Can you explain the bold bit little bit more as am interested in that one... I've done incline mainly because it was explained to me that its more for upper chest and I was of the opinion that boobies cover the lower part... only now I feel am being silly because general chest development will be obvious regardless of whether boobs cover part of it or not.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> First deads, now benching, squatting next?
> 
> Sounds like you should be looking for female PL feds


Oh dont even joke.... I'm a nightmare once I get started on something....  :whistling:

Am one of those who cant do anything by half measures pmsl. Horseriding was like that.... ended up making it my career and am now a qualified riding instructor and worked with competion horses for years (actually a tv programme me and one of my old horses were on years ago was repeated on cable/sky the other day apparently much to my horror.... pmsl... dawned on me that the 2 I did (BBC1 and CH4) will now be getting random showings on cable/sky to come back and haunt me :lol: :crying:

Bodybuilding was the same. Started off going to the gym to get fitter and stronger to ride better..... 

Many years ago got a staffordshire bull terrier through rescue.... ended up secretary of scottish staffordshire bull terrier rescue few months later... You get the idea...


----------



## Guest

> Am one of those who cant do anything by half measures pmsl. Horseriding was like that.... ended up making it my career and am now a qualified riding instructor and worked with competion horses for years (actually a tv programme me and one of my old horses were on years ago was repeated on cable/sky the other day apparently much to my horror.... pmsl... dawned on me that the 2 I did (BBC1 and CH4) will now be getting random showings on cable/sky to come back and haunt me
> 
> Bodybuilding was the same. Started off going to the gym to get fitter and stronger to ride better.....
> 
> Many years ago got a staffordshire bull terrier through rescue.... ended up secretary of scottish staffordshire bull terrier rescue few months later... You get the idea...


what about shagging ??? :laugh:


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Can you explain the bold bit little bit more as am interested in that one... I've done incline mainly because it was explained to me that its more for upper chest and I was of the opinion that boobies cover the lower part... only now I feel am being silly because general chest development will be obvious regardless of whether boobs cover part of it or not.....


Right - when you see Brian up close, he has these huge mounds of hard connective tissue at his pec-delt tie ins. Without a sketch this is tricky to show, but if you imagine them as levers, they stick out from his shoulders, and the pec ties into the end of them.

This aligns just nice when he is in an incline position so that the pec is pulling, and with it pulling on the end of that lever if you will, he can generate some immense power.

He is still super strong on flat, but you can see when he is doing it, it just isnt as advantageous to him. Most people are markedly strogner on flat than they are on incline - not Brian. If anything, in the past, Ive seen it the other way round with him - he is only about equal on strength on the two just now because for the first time in recent history, he has kept at it with the flat benching.

Now my pec-delt tie ins are wider than Brians, but also flatter - the dont stick out from my front delt anywhere near as much and my pecs are a lot flatter.

This suits me better for flat and even decline pressing because It is the best angle, that gives me the most leverage at the shoulder joint. I believe this to be typical of most people to be honest, certianly seems that way since I have been actively watching.

I don't buy into this upper-lower thing too much to be honest. I think it comes down largely to individual genetics BUT what I woudl say is I havent yet seen a conclusive situation where doing incline specifically targets the upper pecs more than flat - what it seems to do generally, is relieve a little of the stress on the pec over all but more the lower - which shifts overall net emphasis to the upper.

Not by virtue of adding anything, but by taking other stuff away.

Get this - since pushing on the flat bench, my overall developement and especially my upper pecs has came on. Upper pecs were always a weak point for me, incline movements that are "supposed" to target it, just hurt my shoulders... upper pecs still a weak point, but I can see something has happened... and certainly I am not walking about with over developed lower pecs lol

You may well find this too - that by finding how to maximally stimulate your pecs as a whole - forget these faffy upper/lower arguments for the time being - that your WHOLE pec area may just take a quantum leap forward.


----------



## rs007

Oh and since driving for poundage on flat, my delts and tri's have came on a wee bit too, anything is a bonus - so you may get this too!!! The supporitng muscle groups are forced to up their game...

I'd get very excited about flat benching to be honest, as long as you get your form down it could end up being the "event" you look forward to mostly in your training cycle, and I think it helps to have something like that, something to zoom in on.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

romper stomper said:


> what about shagging ??? :laugh:


No disrespect mate but if thats all the input you have to make, please stay out of my journal.

Believe it or not there are females on this site who train and compete and take it seriously.

Many thanks.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> Oh and since driving for poundage on flat, my delts and tri's have came on a wee bit too, anything is a bonus - so you may get this too!!! The supporitng muscle groups are forced to up their game...
> 
> I'd get very excited about flat benching to be honest, as long as you get your form down it could end up being the "event" you look forward to mostly in your training cycle, and I think it helps to have something like that, something to zoom in on.


Cheers Ramsay.... I think I understand most of what you wrote... particularly since I've found that sometimes on doing incline bench my front delts feel it as much or more than chest at times... and I don't have the bench at a particularly upright angle that would make it more like a shoulder press lol... (as someone is bound to suggest that :tongue: ).


----------



## Ak_88

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers Ramsay.... I think I understand most of what you wrote... particularly since I've found that sometimes on doing incline bench my front delts feel it as much or more than chest at times... and I don't have the bench at a particularly upright angle that would make it more like a shoulder press lol... (as someone is bound to suggest that :tongue: ).


Thats the reason i stopped doing inclines - because to me it felt 70% delts and maybe 30% chest. Declines feel practically no delts - more tri's than incline but IME it puts me in a mechanically stronger position to get a good drive from my chest.

RS - do you have some sort of biomechanics background? You seem pretty well versed with these things :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007

Ak_88 said:


> RS - do you have some sort of biomechanics background? You seem pretty well versed with these things :thumbup1:


nope - come from an engineering background, and have been involved with all sorts of "stuff" since about 5yo... without blowing my trumpet, I can see things, you know? Like see how things work, why certain things will happen, and with that am reasonably successfull at predicting what WILL happen...

All just logic at the end of the day.

Not to say I am always right... just some things are so blatantly obvious to me :confused1:

Anyway, the main message is, dont subscrive to myth and fad - if something isnt working, don't keep bashing your head against a brick wall - try something else.

Einstein defined insanity as doing the same thing over and over again, and expecting different results.

Going by that, there are a lot of looneys in bodybuilding :lol:


----------



## Ak_88

You ever watched prison break? Because



> I can see things, you know? Like see how things work, why certain things will happen, and with that am reasonably successfull at predicting what WILL happen...


Sounds exactly like something Michael Scofield would say :lol: :lol:

Completely agree with you though, the blind faith towards bro-science and doing as the pro's do must hamper so many people with training and progression.


----------



## rs007

Ak_88 said:


> You ever watched prison break? Because
> 
> Sounds exactly like something Michael Scofield would say :lol: :lol:


NO

FVCKING HATE IT :cursing:

Missus loves it tho'


----------



## winger

I tore my upper bicep doing incline db's heavy.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

*HELLOOOOOOOO!!!!!! *  **

*
*

*
*Fvck me einstein and everything..... ohhh look I changed the font and its all fancy 

Jeez I dont even know what the original one was.....

Oh well never mind.

Right. Just home from the gym 

Been Benching - Oh look I think this is the font....

Right people. I have NEVER EVER in my ENTIRE life done flat bench before so this was a first for me so bear this in mind 

*FLAT BENCH:*

Warmed up with empty bar... 15 reps. All good.

Nobody had come into gym yet so no-one to spot or help with form etc so thought best go easy so....

*30kg x 12...* felt easy

*40kg x 10...* felt ok

*50kg x 3...* Now this felt scary. TBH didnt go right to chest and was nervous.

Then my mate Darren came in and I asked if he would spot me...

*50kg x 8 * First 6 he had hands several inches away from bar no contact, last two he put fingers under.

*
60kg x 6 * But I will admit he had fingers under so dont know how much weight he was taking. He did reckon my technique wasn't bad though. Sure can improve but 1st attempt and all... "fine" was the word. Not "good" but "fine" haha :tongue:

SO.... Am saying *50kg x 6* here 

First attempt... am not too upset.

Joe was right ya know.... confidence is everything 

Then did:

*INCLINE DB BENCH:*

12.5kg x 8 (3 sets)

*MACHINE FLYES:* (Machine is like hammer strength in that each side is isolated weight if that makes sense ie cant take more on one side than other)

4 plates (weight?) x 8 (3 sets)

*CABLE CROSSOVERS:*

2 plates (weight?) x 10 (3 sets)

*BICEPS:*

*DB CURLS:*

10kg x 10 (3 sets)

*PREACHER CURLS:*

7.5kg x 8 (3 sets)

*BARBELL CURLS:*

22.5kg (assuming bar is 10kg) x 8 (3 sets)

Then came home all hyper and took dog out for half an hour for cardio hehe


----------



## ElfinTan

Good stuff on the bench matey pips! With regards to the incline/decline/flat thing....keep it varied I reckon is the key. Folk always want that 'upper' pec developement but what the point in having it if there is a weaker underdeveloped lower portion supporting the fcking thing. I think some people feel the incline more in the delts because they have the incline too accute. Just play around and see what suits but I'd keep them all in in some form or other. I love benching lol.


----------



## Ak_88

Thats some flat benching for someone who's never done it before, you probably outlift some of the 'don't want to break a sweat' trainers in my gym :lol:

Do you think theres more in the inclines? Your flat bench would suggest you can do a bit more, but obviously individual mechanics are everything!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> Thats some flat benching for someone who's never done it before, you probably outlift some of the 'don't want to break a sweat' trainers in my gym :lol:
> 
> Do you think theres more in the inclines? Your flat bench would suggest you can do a bit more, but obviously individual mechanics are everything!


Yeah two lads came in after me and lifted same hehe :whistling:

As to the incline DB's not sure.... was a bit fooked by then normally am little bit stronger than that on it but not much. 15's instead of 12.5.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Good stuff on the bench matey pips! With regards to the incline/decline/flat thing....keep it varied I reckon is the key. Folk always want that 'upper' pec developement but what the point in having it if there is a weaker underdeveloped lower portion supporting the fcking thing. I think some people feel the incline more in the delts because they have the incline too accute. Just play around and see what suits but I'd keep them all in in some form or other. I love benching lol.


Cheers chick (I didn't hate it either hehe)


----------



## Guest

You benched more than i did first time time i flat benched!

50kg aint bad at all :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dan05 said:


> You benched more than i did first time time i flat benched!
> 
> 50kg aint bad at all :thumb: :thumb :


Really...? Oh well then.....


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Really...? Oh well then.....


1st time i benched i couldnt press 20kg a side on the smith machine!

Theres lads in my gym who struggle with 50 :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel

sound like you have the training horn zar......bit of motivation....nice to see.

Looks like some mass is going to go on before the January diet


----------



## Uriel

I'm a bit old school with pecs.I do 4 sets flat, 4 incline and 4 dips (used to do decline but finding a decent decline bench is a rare thing)...... then I do 4 sets of pec dec or cables or dumb flys....

Some would say 16 sets on chest was excessive??


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> sound like you have the training horn zar......bit of motivation....nice to see.
> 
> Looks like some mass is going to go on before the January diet


Yup. Had my chilled out period is all systems go again


----------



## Chris1

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yup. Had my chilled out period is all systems go again


I had to re-read that 3 times before I realised you weren't talking about your menstrual cycle. :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> I'm a bit old school with pecs.I do *4* sets flat, *4* incline and *4* dips (used to do decline but finding a decent decline bench is a rare thing)...... then I do *4* sets of pec dec or cables or dumb flys....
> 
> Some would say 16 sets on chest was excessive??


....that is 16..... :whistling:

Today wasn't normal.

You'll see on each exercise I do 3 working sets... but as it was 1st ever flat bench session I was testing each bit slowly and working up to see what I could manage


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Chris1 said:


> I had to re-read that 3 times before I realised you weren't talking about your menstrual cycle. :lol:


Actually hesitated before hitting "post" but couldnt think how else to put it :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dan05 said:


> 1st time i benched i couldnt press 20kg a side on the smith machine!
> 
> Theres lads in my gym who struggle with 50 :thumbup1:


Tentative plan/goal to achieve by Christmas is (even if only 1 rep)

DL 100kg

Bench 70kg

....I think is achievable


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> ....*that **is** 16*..... :whistling:


No...I was talking about me.lol. I always do at least 16 sets on chest. I don't think it too much some do:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> No...I was talking about me.lol. I always do at least 16 sets on chest. I don't think it too much some do:thumbup1:


Ahhh ok....

Well normally I do one large and one small bodypart, One push one pull eg Chest/Bi's, Back/Tri's.

In theory *cough* I do 4 exercises and 3 sets (12) for the large and 3 exercises and 3 sets (9) for the small however as I am changing everything around just now that may change also and isn't set in stone 

I did used to do 4 lots of 4 for every bodypart but decided it was too much....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Other news....

Rack has been ordered for gym and is getting made to fit a space we have as we speak.... dunno how long will take but least is coming :thumbup1:

.......and as such, squatting and other leg training may also commence in the near future :cool2:


----------



## Chris1

Jeez girl, slow on up there.

It almost sounds like your getting serious :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Chris1 said:


> Jeez girl, slow on up there.
> 
> It almost sounds like your getting serious :whistling:


....easy tiger..... :whistling:


----------



## Ak_88

Zara-Leoni said:


> Other news....
> 
> Rack has been ordered for gym and is getting made to fit a space we have as we speak.... dunno how long will take but least is coming :thumbup1:
> 
> .......and as such, squatting and other leg training may also commence in the near future :cool2:


That ain't fair - back at uni we were promised a refurb over christmas in the first year. It didn't happen until beginning of my final year. And the new kit was crap :ban:

How does it feel to have a training journal with training stuff in it? :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> That ain't fair - back at uni we were promised a refurb over christmas in the first year. It didn't happen until beginning of my final year. And the new kit was crap :ban:
> 
> How does it feel to have a training journal with training stuff in it? :thumb:


Ah well now see thats the thing.....

Its always had training info in it. (diet and supps info too esp during comps... and used to post AAS use.... occasionally still gets a quiet mention) but the difference is now, that people are responding intelligently instead of with "bump for pics" or "fck this I'm outta here if theres no pics" or "fancy a shag".

Far superior quality of replies now for which I am most pleased :cool2:

TBH its had phases of intelligent debate but - and dnt mean to massage any egos here - usually only when Joe, Ramsay, Tan, Hackskii, Weeman and Beklet post in it 

SOme regular posters posts have taken a turn for the better though :thumb:


----------



## evad

bump for pics

:lol: sorry but i feel a bit of a fraud offering any kind of advice of late


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> bump for pics
> 
> :lol: sorry but i feel a bit of a fraud offering any kind of advice of late


Aye aye very good funny cvnt....


----------



## winger

16 working sets is too much if done with any kind of intensity.


----------



## rs007

winger said:


> 16 working sets is too much if done with any kind of intensity.


That would be mmy gut feeling too although I have no proof - or to put it another way, if you need to do 16 balls out sets to hit the spot, you must be doing something wrong surely!!!

Funnily enough brian and me prob do around the 16 sets per bodypart average, but very few of those will be balls out max effort sets - maybe 3 or 4?

Not saying its the best way, just they way we are rolling right now is all.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> That would be mmy gut feeling too although I have no proof - or to put it another way, if you need to do 16 balls out sets to hit the spot, you must be doing something wrong surely!!!
> 
> Funnily enough brian and me prob do around the 16 sets per bodypart average, but very few of those will be balls out max effort sets - maybe 3 or 4?
> 
> Not saying its the best way, just they way we are rolling right now is all.


Even on my 12 working sets they're not all max effort either... some exercises (heavier ones) I tend to do 1st set at about 3/4 or 7/8 of what I think I can do... I feel gets blood in and makes it easier then to do whatever max weight I can manage? Dont mean as a warm up set either as I dont count them.


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> I feel gets blood in and makes it easier then to do whatever max weight I can manage? Dont mean as a warm up set either as I dont count them.


I agree with this as well, have seen me feel weak as hell and struggle on my 2nd to heaviest set - then I go to my heaviest and it feels easier than the previous set :confused1:

I'm sure I saw Tall talk about this a while back, something to do with the CNS getting prepped, as well as the growing pump helping mechanically.

Where the fck did Tall go anyway??? I miss his posts.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> I agree with this as well, have seen me feel weak as hell and struggle on my 2nd to heaviest set - then I go to my heaviest and it feels easier than the previous set :confused1:
> 
> I'm sure I saw Tall talk about this a while back, something to do with the *CNS getting prepped,* as well as the growing pump helping mechanically.
> 
> Where the fck did Tall go anyway??? I miss his posts.


Ah... Joe mentioned that yesterday or day before on his journal too.

This happens to me sometimes.... sometimes last set is easiest but heaviest lol. Happened to me a bit today on bench (2nd last set) but then I put it down to having some spotting me so confidence was higher...?

I miss Tall too.

Bump for Tall.... come back :crying:


----------



## winger

rs007 said:


> That would be mmy gut feeling too although I have no proof - or to put it another way, if you need to do 16 balls out sets to hit the spot, you must be doing something wrong surely!!!
> 
> Funnily enough brian and me prob do around the 16 sets per bodypart average, but very few of those will be balls out max effort sets - maybe 3 or 4?
> 
> Not saying its the best way, just they way we are rolling right now is all.


I agree.

On my first exercise I do 2 warm ups maybe 3 then one set all out to failure.

For example bench press.

1st set 135 lbs for 8 reps, warm up.

2nd set 135 lbs for 8 reps, still warming up and holding back.

3rd set 245 lbs for 7 reps to failure.

Now, what is the point of me doing another set with 245 lbs when I will only get maybe 5ish?

If I did my set to all out failure aren't I beating a dead horse and also lets say I want to do inclines, shouldn't I be saving some of my energy for inclines?

Wouldn't you be better off being your strongest (or almost) on all your lifts?

If I do inclines next, (cause I usually do) I am already warmed up so my first set is the heaviest staying in the 8-12 rep range. Then maybe a drop set for reps or rest pauses, for total annihilation.


----------



## Uriel

winger said:


> 16 working sets is too much if done with any kind of intensity.


Is your chest in better shape than mine Winger?

Have you tried increasing your current number of sets to see what improvement can be made?

(You can bet I've lowered my sets and seen the drop in shape)

Lot's of people say sh1t on here without qualifying it you see.

I'd like to know what your version if intensity is, all 16 feel hard work to me:thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel

winger said:


> Now, what is the point of me doing another set with 245 lbs when I will only get maybe 5ish?


Further stimulation of growth. Certainty that they have been exhausted....2 that quickly spring to mind or was it a rhetorical question? :whistling:


----------



## Uriel

Uriel said:


> Is your chest in better shape than mine Winger?


Actually that's not relevant.

Is your chest the best it can be?

Mine isn't so I continue to add reps or weight as I can to improve it:thumbup1:

Your 245 lbs til failure is only my second warmer/worker - I thn do a couple or workers at 315 lb (repping to about 8 or 9) but I won'ty add half plates to big groups - when I get back to 180kg (405lb) my reps will be very low on a worker) but that would be a warmer for a strong fuker


----------



## Chris1

Whats your max bench Uriel?


----------



## Uriel

Chris1 said:


> Whats your max bench Uriel?


180 kg is my pb mate


----------



## Chris1

For reps or 1? That's immense. Jeez, I am piddly 150 for 2 lol.

There seems to be alot on the board at the moment with people getting agitated at what other people suggest.

Is BB not all about trial and error? Finding what works best for you?

Science I find is good at pointing you in the right direction, but it can't make the fine tunes that you can with experience.

I do 5-6 sets now on flat bench, all trying for the 8-12 rep range. I have tried other ways but this one seems to be working better for me. I would love to say it is having a positive effect on my chest shape, but my BF% is to high  .

However, I am certainly not going to argue against Ramsey and Weemans physique and the way they train either, there physiques are something I could only dream about (in a non, maybe slightly, gay way :whistling: ) however I am pretty sure that there routines would not work for me. However I did nick there training split.


----------



## Beklet

Well said. Everyone is different and different ways of training work for some not others. I cannot physically do some exercises, straight bar curls being one, and i find high reps do nothing for me as a regular thing. I'm happy to try new things, but if it's not working i'll not stick with it


----------



## Uriel

(180 was for reps mate, I never press for less than 4 reps, 6 ideally min)

I just get cheesed off by people on here making finite closed statements (like 16 sets is too much- without having explored there benefits perhaps)...I may go up to 20 sets for a couple of months to try it or drop to 12 if my weight improves.

BB'ing is about shaking things up, changing regimes shocking the body into new growth actually

If I could bench 200 kg, I'd happily sacrifice a set or 2 for the extra benefits hoisting that weight would give me


----------



## Chris1

Well said both of you! :thumb:


----------



## rodrigo

winger great avatar:thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> Further stimulation of growth. Certainty that they have been exhausted....2 that quickly spring to mind or was it a rhetorical question? :whistling:


That makes sense but so does the theory of still having something left in the tank for the next exercise.

TBH though this is how I feel about it (And its my journal so I'm right  )....

The first exercise I do is the one I am most bothered about ie the one I feel I will/do get the most benefit from, so IF I exhaust myself on it and as a result get less weight than usual on subsequent exercises I do, then so be it. I will still be doing those exercises to failure, just with less weight, but as I understand it in my head the end result will be the same?

When I say I do 3 sets per exercise I am NOT counting any p1ssy warmup sets... eg - If I warmup with empty bar (bear in mind i dont lift heavy lol) or say I warm up for arm curls with 7.5kg then go on to use 10kg for my sets... I'll write in "warmup" and not count them. I'll then go on to do 3 sets.

BUT.... Occasionally things dont go as I expect and I add in extra eg I do what I think I can manage and realise its too easy and do another set with more weight.... and if thats too easy another one with more again until I fail.

Sometimes I hit my max weight on my 2nd set and realise am not gonna get more and do same again and get less reps.

You have to be flexible and personally I am not comfortable with the idea that you MUST do this or that number of sets etc. I will go by how I feel and if I feel somethings been too easy I'll keep going til I feel I've reached max effort.

However as a general rule I start out aiming for 3 sets of 6-10 reps per exercise.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Chris1 said:


> For reps or 1? That's immense. Jeez, I am piddly 150 for 2 lol.
> 
> There seems to be alot on the board at the moment with people getting agitated at what other people suggest.
> 
> *Is BB not all about trial and error?* * Finding what works best for you?*
> 
> Science I find is good at pointing you in the right direction, but it can't make the fine tunes that you can with experience.
> 
> I do 5-6 sets now on flat bench, all trying for the 8-12 rep range. I have tried other ways but this one seems to be working better for me. I would love to say it is having a positive effect on my chest shape, but my BF% is to high  .
> 
> However, I am certainly not going to argue against Ramsey and Weemans physique and the way they train either, there physiques are something I could only dream about (in a non, maybe slightly, gay way :whistling: ) however I am pretty sure that there routines would not work for me. However I did nick there training split.


Agree mate or every one of us would be doing exactly the same thing and all getting awesome results 

Healthy debate is good... but its also good to keep an open mind


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Well said. Everyone is different and different ways of training work for some not others. *I cannot physically do some exercises, straight bar curls being one,* and i find high reps do nothing for me as a regular thing. I'm happy to try new things, but if it's not working i'll not stick with it


Howzat?


----------



## Uriel

a bit of trial and error is good as long as it doesn't stray into timewasting folley.

There's no need to reinvent the wheel - most of what works has been long established. The human body has hardly changed in millenia.


----------



## WRT

Zara-Leoni said:


> Howzat?


Pain in forearms maybe? Sometimes I get them, find EZ bar curls reduce this.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> (180 was for reps mate, I never press for less than 4 reps, 6 ideally min)
> 
> *I just get cheesed off by people on here making finite closed statements* (like 16 sets is too much- without having explored there benefits perhaps)...I may go up to 20 sets for a couple of months to try it or drop to 12 if my weight improves.
> 
> BB'ing is about shaking things up, changing regimes shocking the body into new growth actually
> 
> If I could bench 200 kg, I'd happily sacrifice a set or 2 for the extra benefits hoisting that weight would give me


'zactly.

People often dismiss something because it doesn't work for them. The cables thing was a good example where someone said they didn't like them because cant go above own bodyweight.... Well I DONT go above own bodyweight sooo.....


----------



## Ak_88

I remember James explaining it over on MT before, i think it was along the lines of something like your wrists naturally assume the position you'd see when gripping an EZ bar rather than with a straight bar. So putting your wrist in an uncomfortable position and putting it under resistance is not fun.

I'm exactly the same as Beks - EZ bar is no problems for me but put anything on a Barbell and ask me to curl it and ill wince when i put it down and let go of the bar.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> a bit of trial and error is good as long as it doesn't stray into timewasting folley.
> 
> There's no need to reinvent the wheel - most of what works has been long established. The human body has hardly changed in millenia.


Trial and error as in how many sets... you said yourself you may go as high as 20 or as low as 12


----------



## rs007

Back the fvck up

Uriel, who made the finite statements that 16 sets is too much? Best not be me fannybaws 

What I said is it is my FEELING that 16 BALLS OUT sets would be too much - nothing finite or concrete about that. I have trained a lot of different ways over the years...

I'm prob one of the most out-of-box thinkers on here!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

WRT said:


> Pain in forearms maybe? Sometimes I get them, find EZ bar curls reduce this.





Ak_88 said:


> I remember James explaining it over on MT before, i think it was along the lines of something like your wrists naturally assume the position you'd see when gripping an EZ bar rather than with a straight bar. So putting your wrist in an uncomfortable position and putting it under resistance is not fun.
> 
> I'm exactly the same as Beks - EZ bar is no problems for me but put anything on a Barbell and ask me to curl it and ill wince when i put it down and let go of the bar.


Ah right ok ta :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel

rs007 said:


> Back the fvck up
> 
> *Uriel, who made the finite statements that 16 sets is too much? Best not be me fannybaws*
> 
> What I said is it is my FEELING that 16 BALLS OUT sets would be too much - nothing finite or concrete about that. I have trained a lot of different ways over the years...
> 
> I'm prob one of the most out-of-box thinkers on here!


Winger, I believe I qoted his statement, put yer wee pishy fanny back in your apple catchers


----------



## rs007

Uriel said:


> Winger, I believe I qoted his statement, put yer wee pishy fanny back in your apple catchers


Just as well, I'd have to come for you, bitch

Battle of the faticeps :lol:


----------



## Uriel

rs007 said:


> Just as well, I'd have to come for you, bitch
> 
> *Battle of the faticeps * :lol:


I was sat next to a fuking immense fat aussie woman on a plane 2 weeks ago....no kidding she had (the female equivelent) of a wife beater on and she must have had 24" arms, I felt like I was sporting to knotted pipe cleaners....her fella was about 9 stone too (thank fuk as he was in the seat between us with a whole 8 inches of personal space:lol

she had no discernable muscle what so ever

We have nothing in the faticeps league mate


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> Just as well, I'd have to come for you, bitch
> 
> *Battle of the faticeps* :lol:


Bump for pics.....

yeah ok I was joking....


----------



## winger

Uriel said:


> I just get cheesed off by people on here making finite closed statements (like 16 sets is too much- without having explored there benefits perhaps)...I may go up to 20 sets for a couple of months to try it or drop to 12 if my weight improves.
> 
> BB'ing is about shaking things up, changing regimes shocking the body into new growth actually


This is a forum is it not Uriel?

My opinion weighs just as much as yours.

First off I am natural and 50 years old so I don't need as much volume as let's say some younger guy banging 1 to 2 grams of gear a week.

You get cheesed off...like I really give a fcuk. Get over it son!


----------



## rodrigo

whats up zara droppin in to say hello :whistling:and hope your keepin that fine figure tickin over :bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rodrigo said:


> whats up zara droppin in to say hello :whistling:and hope your keepin that fine figure tickin over :bounce:


Ticking away fine. Day off today, shoulders tomorrow 

Spending my day fighting with my printer :cursing: :cursing: and feeding toast to the squirrel that lives in my garden instead


----------



## Uriel

winger said:


> This is a forum is it not Uriel?
> 
> My opinion weighs just as much as yours.
> 
> First off I am natural and 50 years old so I don't need as much volume as let's say some younger guy banging 1 to 2 grams of gear a week.
> 
> You get cheesed off...like I really give a fcuk. Get over it *son*!


Oh dear God:laugh:

I wasn't sure you were a bit of a nob right up until you said that...your what, like 6 years older.

Yes, of course, express your opinion all you want but don't expect every fuker to just go along with it now and then


----------



## jw007

winger said:


> 16 working sets is too much if done with any kind of intensity.


I agree 100%

If you can do 16 working sets your not training hard enough or putting enough effrot in..

You could prob get away with one, but 3-4 tops works


----------



## hackskii

Well, I feel 16 sets balls to the walls is too much, and I have no problems breaking down the reasoning why.

In wingers and my defense (no doubt I will need to), we have 35 years of training in this very field we are talking about.

The variables need to be looked at like volume, frequency, and intensity, not to mention the CNS, amount of energy from food (ATP stores), and recovery (age compromises this), along with the use of diffrent gears.

SO, 16 worksets to failure is flawed training.

Now we can break this down on another thread so zar does not get aggitated with hyjacks.

More sets, needs more recovery.

More intensity, needs more recovery (both CNS and muscle).

More frequency, needs more recovery.

Consider your training as an adaptive responce to the stimulation at hand.

You use a shovel all day and you will get a blister (if you dont normally use a shovel), the blister is the bodies adaptive responce to the stimulation at hand.

Which will form a callous which again is the bodys adaptive responce to the stimulation at hand.

So, the idea here is to allow for a stimulation and then allow recovery for the adaptive responce which for us is strength and hypertrophy.

Think of your training like digging a hole, the deeper you go the more you are training, now for the body to have a good adaptive responce it needs recovery.

Think of filling that hole as recovery, the deeper the hole, the longer it will take to fill the hole.

So, this is why it is so important to use a responce the body can utilize.

If you like frequency training, then back off on the intensity and lower the volume.

If intensity is very high, volume and frequency need to be lowered.

If volume is high, then lowering intensity would be a good idea and lowering frequency as well.

It is all about the body getting an adaptive responce, overtraining is the single biggest problem I see in the gym today that stops guys from growing.


----------



## jw007

oh yeah, years ago i used to do loads

But im lazy, and found I got same results putting slightly more effort in and heavier weight, than doing all that.

However, Thats not to say more sets dont suit some people

But im of the opinion "you can teach" your body to respond to different methods if you know that way you function well enough


----------



## Ak_88

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ticking away fine. Day off today, *shoulders tomorrow*
> 
> Spending my day fighting with my printer :cursing: :cursing: and feeding toast to the squirrel that lives in my garden instead


Any new exercises for this session? How about some clean & presses :lol:

FWIW i find any more than 9 working sets per bodypart see's a massive drop in performance and generally gets boring.


----------



## Uriel

hackskii said:


> Well, I feel 16 sets balls to the walls is too much, and I have no problems breaking down the reasoning why.
> 
> In wingers and my defense (no doubt I will need to), we have 35 years of training in this very field we are talking about.
> 
> The variables need to be looked at like volume, frequency, and intensity, not to mention the CNS, amount of energy from food (ATP stores), and recovery (age compromises this), along with the use of diffrent gears.
> 
> SO, 16 worksets to failure is flawed training.
> 
> Now we can break this down on another thread so zar does not get aggitated with hyjacks.
> 
> More sets, needs more recovery.
> 
> More intensity, needs more recovery (both CNS and muscle).
> 
> More frequency, needs more recovery.
> 
> Consider your training as an adaptive responce to the stimulation at hand.
> 
> You use a shovel all day and you will get a blister (if you dont normally use a shovel), the blister is the bodies adaptive responce to the stimulation at hand.
> 
> Which will form a callous which again is the bodys adaptive responce to the stimulation at hand.
> 
> So, the idea here is to allow for a stimulation and then allow recovery for the adaptive responce which for us is strength and hypertrophy.
> 
> Think of your training like digging a hole, the deeper you go the more you are training, now for the body to have a good adaptive responce it needs recovery.
> 
> Think of filling that hole as recovery, the deeper the hole, the longer it will take to fill the hole.
> 
> So, this is why it is so important to use a responce the body can utilize.
> 
> If you like frequency training, then back off on the intensity and lower the volume.
> 
> If intensity is very high, volume and frequency need to be lowered.
> 
> If volume is high, then lowering intensity would be a good idea and lowering frequency as well.
> 
> It is all about the body getting an adaptive responce, overtraining is the single biggest problem I see in the gym today that stops guys from growing.


weird how it work for me

(even when training natty and without stims)


----------



## hackskii

Well, all things considering I have no idea how often you train each muscle group, nor know how much intensity you put in.

I can speak from my own personal experiances and suggest that for 20 years I overtrained. Yah, when I was younger I looked pretty good, didnt do that much gear, but strength is higher with less volume and frequency and have lost no size from this approach.

I make it a point to spend as little time in the gym as possible, when I overtrain, I can feel it in my joints.

We have not even addressed the positive hormonal implications of intensity vs volume/time in the gym either.

Longer time in the gym doing more sets has a compromised testosterone to cortisol ratio as well, depending on how much time is being spent in the gym.


----------



## winger

Not to mention if a guy wants to gain weight he might not want to burn extra calories if he doesn't have too, so some times less is more.

Spinters build compared to runners build, it's not rocket science.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> *Any new exercises for this session?* How about some clean & presses :lol:
> 
> FWIW i find any more than 9 working sets per bodypart see's a massive drop in performance and generally gets boring.


Lol know what.... haven't even decided 

Usual is DB presses, side lat raises (individual not both at once), rear delt machine and machine presses.

Not very exciting.....


----------



## dmcc

Jesus the last few pages have been informative.

Anecdotally, *I* have found that *I* do better on heavier, lower reps - though not necessarily for arms. Horses for courses.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Jesus the last few pages have been informative.
> 
> Anecdotally, *I* have found that *I* do better on heavier, lower reps - though not necessarily for arms. Horses for courses.


Good eh? 

All the [email protected] have fvcked off :thumbup1: :thumb:


----------



## Chris1

*I* have found that *I* prefer rhubarb crumble to apple pie.

Never thoguh I'd see that day I tell you


----------



## Chris1

Zara-Leoni said:


> Good eh?
> 
> All the [email protected] have fvcked off :thumbup1: :thumb:


*cough*

Not all of us :whistling:


----------



## Ak_88

dmcc said:


> Jesus the last few pages have been informative.
> 
> Anecdotally, *I* have found that *I* do better on heavier, lower reps - though not necessarily for arms. Horses for courses.


You say it like you didn't enjoy your week as a bodybuilder


----------



## dmcc

Fúcking hated it AK. Reminded me too much of how I used to train before I joined UKM and got myself sorted out.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Chris1 said:


> *I* have found that *I* prefer rhubarb crumble to apple pie.
> 
> Never thoguh I'd see that day I tell you


mmmm rhubarb crumble.......


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Chris1 said:


> *cough*
> 
> Not all of us :whistling:


Ach hud yer wheesht you.... lol


----------



## Beklet

Ah training...I did some today..then thought practising walking in heels would be a good idea. After legs.......what a twunt! :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Ah training...I did some today..then thought practising walking in heels would be a good idea. After legs.......what a twunt! :lol:


If ur hamstrings have doms heels are good as they take the stretch off them :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> If ur hamstrings have doms heels are good as they take the stretch off them :lol:


See, training AND I'm learning stuff - it's all good!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> See, training AND I'm learning stuff - it's all good!


Aye 

Dnt wear them if its your quads hurting though..... Ooooya fcker..... :whistling: :blink:


----------



## dmcc

So THAT'S where I'm going wrong!


----------



## Chris1

Beklet said:


> Ah training...I did some today..then thought practising walking in *heels* would be a good idea. After legs.......what a twunt! :lol:


Should just tip you over 5ft then :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

Chris1 said:


> Should just tip you over 5ft then :whistling:


Yep!!! :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> So THAT'S where I'm going wrong!


Yup.

Always wear flats the day after legs :thumb:


----------



## Chris1

Beklet said:


> Yep!!! :thumb:


But my waists only 3ft :crying:


----------



## winger

Good evening Zara the Magnificent. :beer:


----------



## rs007

winger said:


> Good evening Zara the Magnificent. :beer:


I'll bet she has been called plenty in her time, that might be the first time she has been called that tho 

Zara hows the chest after your benching session the other day - much in the way of good pain? Any niggly pain in shoulders, anything like that?

Was a damn fine wieght you worked up to, especialy considering first time you have done it.


----------



## MissBC

Just popping in to say HI :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aye
> 
> Dnt wear them if its your quads hurting though..... Ooooya fcker..... :whistling: :blink:


...or if you don't want to fall over:whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Good evening Zara the Magnificent. :beer:


Good morning winger the..... well.... am looking for a word but I see from your avvy you've turned into a Laayyyydeeeee....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> I'll bet she has been called plenty in her time, that might be the first time she has been called that tho
> 
> Zara hows the chest after your benching session the other day - much in the way of good pain? Any niggly pain in shoulders, anything like that?
> 
> Was a damn fine wieght you worked up to, especialy considering first time you have done it.


Yeah and most of them are unprintable on a public forum....  :lol:

Know what.... was gner write this yesterday but t'internet booted me off and couldn't be bothered logging in again :tongue:

....I've no DOMS.... not even a tiny touch. It doesn't even feel like I've been training??? :confused1:

Cheers.... didn't think the weight was good at all tbh until I moved off and some young-ish lads came in and proceeded to do same haha....

70kg by christmas though.... thats the goal


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> Just popping in to say HI :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Hiyeeeee 

Well done yesterday :thumbup1: Not made it over to the thread to watch yet as been waylaid but I shall later


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> ...or if you don't want to fall over:whistling:


hehehe bet ur chuffed u have switched classes now lol... heels are fab though!!


----------



## ElfinTan

I think that's a good goal to work towards definitely. Go up in small confident increments though. It's tempting to get cocky but remember the closer you get to your max the heavier things get QUICKLY. When I go for a 1RM I don't do sets over 5 reps then 3 then singles so if i was going for 80kg it would look something like this -

40kg x 5

50kg x 5

60kg x 3

65kg x 3

70kg x 1

75kg x 1

80kg x 1

With nice rests in between :0)


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> hehehe bet ur chuffed u have switched classes now lol... heels are fab!!


I actually now have 5 pairs of high heeled shoooooz!!!! Mostly 50's kitsch style and i really like them hahahahaha!

But Yes.....very glad hahahaha!


----------



## mrmasive

:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> I think that's a good goal to work towards definitely. Go up in small confident increments though. It's tempting to get cocky but remember the closer you get to your max the heavier things get QUICKLY. When I go for a 1RM I don't do sets over 5 reps then 3 then singles so if i was going for 80kg it would look something like this -
> 
> 40kg x 5
> 
> 50kg x 5
> 
> 60kg x 3
> 
> 65kg x 3
> 
> 70kg x 1
> 
> 75kg x 1
> 
> 80kg x 1
> 
> With nice rests in between :0)


Ah right cool..... interesting stuff I shall bookmark this post :thumbup1:

Ta


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> I actually now have 5 pairs of high heeled shoooooz!!!! Mostly 50's kitsch style and i really like them hahahahaha!
> 
> But Yes.....very glad hahahaha!


Best thing about heels (apart from the part they look pretty  ) is that they make me taller!!  :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

mrmasive said:


> :lol:


Afteroon Jon 

Did you steal my "Meh" cat from Joe's journal by any chance? :lol:


----------



## mrmasive

Zara-Leoni said:


> Afteroon Jon
> 
> Did you steal my "Meh" cat from Joe's journal by any chance? :lol:


Sort of, googled it, but i knew i had seen it some where before :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1

Zara-Leoni said:


> Best thing about heels (apart from the part they look pretty  ) is that they make me taller!!  :thumb:


and christ knows you need it :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Chris1 said:


> and christ knows you need it :whistling: :tongue:


Aye is alright for you, you're a fecking giant! :lol:


----------



## Chris1

Lol, if you'd had to sit any closer to that steering wheel you may as well have been a tax disc


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aye is alright for you, you're a fecking giant! :lol:


I still doesn't stop him wearing a tall pair of sling-backs zar:whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

'K so, did shoulders and some abs today.

Now, after Wednesdays benching, chest doesn't even have the slightest touch of DOMS, however did bi's as well and they're a wee bit sore but not bad at all. Front delts are wee bit sore too.

We have this machine in the gym now which is a new addition and I used for first time on wednesday too. Is basically like a hammer strength type design where each side moves independently so you have to exert equal pressure both sides, so unlike a normal pec deck machine for example, if one side is stronger than the other it might be pushing more weight than the weak side... well cant do that on this. Hope I explained that well enough lol.

Anyway this machine can be used facing front or back.... so can be used for pecs or rear delts. Good machine actually I like it 

Thing I found though when using it for chest.... I felt it more on front delts than on chest. Now I wonder if my chest is maybe stronger than I realised (as perhaps suggested by 1st bench attempt) but that front delts are actually weak as p1ss? This thought was reinforced today when I went to train shoulders and couldn't DB press as much as usual as they felt sore as hell..... Given me some food for thought anyway....

So,

*DB Presses:*

10kg x 10 (2 sets)

10kg x 8

...absolute shocker as I normally do 12.5 and was thinking I might manage 15kg this week..... :cursing:

*Side Lat Raises: *

(standing, one side at a time)

7kg x 12

10kg x 10 (2 sets)

*
Rear Delt Machine (above):*

2 Plates x 15

3 Plates x 12

3.5 Plates x 10

*
Wide Grip Upright Rows:*

17.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 10 (2 sets)

These were something new suggested to me that I was just trying out. Felt it on outer delts though so quite liked them.

Then tried same exercise on smith machine just to see if it felt different/better/worse. Did them facing wall so bar gets further away as it gets higher as smith on a slight angle slanting back towards wall.

Did 2 sets of 10 with 20kg on bar (no idea what bar weighs) and it also felt quite good so am open minded about this one. Might alternate between them? Open to thoughts regarding it or might just try one one week and another the next and see which I think I am feeling more.

Then did bit abs:

*
DB Pullover/Leg Extension Combined:*

10kg x 15 (warm up)

10kg x 40

10kg x 30

10kg x 25

On these I usually just go to failure on each set.

Talked Robert into trying these... I've done them for years and everyone laughs at me says they are a girly thing and not one other person in gym does them...

Robert managed about 15-20 and rolled off bench with a very red spew face on... :whistling: 

Needless to say he has been converted and realises those abs of mine aren't purely down to the luck of genetics after all :laugh:

Am willing to bet too that if he does start doing them, suddenly everyone else will too..... :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Chris1 said:


> Lol, if you'd had to sit any closer to that steering wheel you may as well have been a tax disc


pmsl I drive same as Beklet.... Seat pulled forward and back of seat right back 

I actually have 32" leg so am not so close as you think... :tongue: Its just because you are 8ft 9 and were practically in the back seat it looked that way :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> I still doesn't stop him wearing a tall pair of sling-backs zar:whistling:


And why not I say? Shows the ankles off to perfection :thumb:


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> And why not I say? Shows the ankles off to perfection :thumb:


And his big hairy godzilla clawed hoven feet:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Other news 

Got my belt today. Smallest belt in the world I think, made for those 13 year old bb'ers in eastern europe or something hahaha  Fits my 27 inch waist with 3 holes left to spare so will be fine once am dieted too :thumbup1:

Also got straps. I hate them cos they look new. I've had gloves for years that I never wear for the same reason. I hate new stuff in the gym I feel like a [email protected] pmsl. Am gner have to take them in and kick them around the floor for a bit, maybe let the dog chew them for a while or something....


----------



## Chris1

I'll have you know I have very mice legs Uriel.

I may of at a time worn heels for a party or 2, although I wouldn't fancy it now at this bodyweight.

I was fine until Bek made me get in the bloody back, I never realised I was that flexible


----------



## Chris1

Do you not find it a bit too much training Delts with only a days rest after Chest.

There is too much of a cross over there for my liking so I like a good few days rest inbetween, could also maybe elxplain the lack of strength on DB presses?


----------



## dmcc

Last week in Berlin I saw a man - about 6ft - wearing kitten heels. Though the front of the shoe was clearly a man's moccasin. So very, very wrong. I'm not sure what's more scary, the fact he was wearing them or the fact that someone made them in the first place.


----------



## Chris1

Not one bit of that made sense to me Darren.

I musn't be a proper gayer :crying:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Chris1 said:


> I'll have you know *I have very mice legs* Uriel.
> 
> I may of at a time worn heels for a party or 2, although I wouldn't fancy it now at this bodyweight.
> 
> I was fine until Bek made me get in the bloody back, I never realised I was that flexible


What? Short, pink and skinny? :lol:

Your a sailor. Course you've worn heels... :lol: :lol:

And hey.... I've seen some big fat lasses wearing heels that are easily heavier than anyone on here, so they must make 'em pretty strong.... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

I'm with Chris....maybe your split needs a bit of a rethink. Always be aware of what you have trained session pre your workout and how long between! There are of course many ways to split to find what suits you! Personally for you I would prioritise shoulders over chest as with the trained/bodyfitness etc it really is about those capped delts. That doesn't mean to say don't pound the chest...specially us booby challenged girlies as it's the only thing that gives us a cleverlidge ffs...but keep the end 'picture' in focus...and girls it's shoulders! Shoulders? Shoulders!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Chris1 said:


> Do you not find it a bit too much training Delts with only a days rest after Chest.
> 
> There is too much of a cross over there for my liking so I like a good few days rest inbetween, could also maybe elxplain the lack of strength on DB presses?


Yes, and yes.

With hindsight it was poor planning.

Lesson learned :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Last week in Berlin I saw a man - about 6ft - wearing kitten heels. Though the front of the shoe was clearly a man's moccasin. So very, very wrong. I'm not sure what's more scary, the fact he was wearing them or the fact that someone made them in the first place.


Definately the latter..... who the hell ever thought that was a good design for footwear FFS??? :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Chris1

Why would you use a cat as a heel? Is that not breaking some law somewhere???


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Howzat?





WRT said:


> Pain in forearms maybe? Sometimes I get them, find EZ bar curls reduce this.





Ak_88 said:


> I remember James explaining it over on MT before, i think it was along the lines of something like your wrists naturally assume the position you'd see when gripping an EZ bar rather than with a straight bar. So putting your wrist in an uncomfortable position and putting it under resistance is not fun.
> 
> I'm exactly the same as Beks - EZ bar is no problems for me but put anything on a Barbell and ask me to curl it and ill wince when i put it down and let go of the bar.


What they said!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> I'm with Chris....maybe your split needs a bit of a rethink. Always be aware of what you have trained session pre your workout and how long between! There are of course many ways to split to find what suits you! Personally for you I would prioritise shoulders over chest as with the trained/bodyfitness etc it really is about those capped delts. That doesn't mean to say don't pound the chest...specially us booby challenged girlies as it's the only thing that gives us a cleverlidge ffs...but keep the end 'picture' in focus...and girls it's shoulders! Shoulders? Shoulders!


Yup.... as said.... defo poor planning on my part 

This weeks been weird... I've taken the weekend off work last minute, normally I'd have done shoulders wed and chest today, but I thought I was going to be away and decided to do chest wednesday whilst still home and would have a spotter.... then after it took the weekend off.... and well its all up in the air lol. As of next week it will all have more order to it


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ooohhhh yeah... Tania.....

I think I had a decision-making moment today 

NABBA I will most likely do toned figure again as lets be frank here, trained figure girls now look like the old NABBA Physique. However I (as suggested by Ramsay) plan to ignore the written rules and criteria since everyone else including the judges does too, and just get as lean as I possibly can.

UKBFF though I want to do U55kg Physique. I'm not happy about the closed hands/no shoes pish, as that really doesn't suit me, but, one-piece suits don't suit me either as they hide my abs, their rigid rules about how you must do your quarter turns don't suit me as I think the position you must stand in is ugly, and not doing any compulsory poses doesn't suit me as I think I look far better doing poses than quarter turns.

So that, as they say, is that 

Onwards MacDuff.....


----------



## ElfinTan

Hahahaha!

It's a massive difference though between toned and under 55's although theoretically you could do NABBA toned (soft) early in the year and then u55's at a later qualifier but I think that's a pushme/pullme kind of situation and you'd end up mishymashy. Have a good hard bash training from now til Xmas then re-evaluate and see how you have progressed. Just my wee tuppence worth tho Hun :0)


----------



## hackskii

dmcc said:


> Last week in Berlin I saw a man - about 6ft - wearing kitten heels. Though the front of the shoe was clearly a man's moccasin. So very, very wrong. I'm not sure what's more scary, the fact he was wearing them or the fact that someone made them in the first place.


Or that a man noticed them with such detail? :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

I am very very disturbed by the whole moccasins/kitten heel thing. I can't begin to contemplate how vile they were :scared:


----------



## dmcc

hackskii said:


> Or that a man noticed them with such detail? :whistling:


I am of the gay. We notice these things.



Beklet said:


> I am very very disturbed by the whole moccasins/kitten heel thing. I can't begin to contemplate how vile they were :scared:


There aren't words...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Hahahaha!
> 
> It's a massive difference though between toned and under 55's although theoretically you could do NABBA toned (soft) early in the year and then u55's at a later qualifier but I think that's a pushme/pullme kind of situation and you'd end up mishymashy. Have a good hard bash training from now til Xmas then re-evaluate and see how you have progressed. Just my wee tuppence worth tho Hun :0)


This is my point though Tan... the girls who placed in toned at nabba scotland this year were ripped and striated with veins showing....

Our NABBA is I think 3 weeks 2 min) before our UKBFF this year.

My personal feeling is to place in toned figure in scotland you need to be as lean as trained.

The winner of toned was, I think, leaner than the winner of the trained class this year, just smaller.

Worst case scenario do trained am just a bit small for it


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> This is my point though Tan... the girls who placed in toned at nabba scotland this year were ripped and striated with veins showing....
> 
> Our NABBA is I think 3 weeks 2 min) before our UKBFF this year.
> 
> My personal feeling is to place in toned figure in scotland you need to be as lean as trained.
> 
> The winner of toned was, I think, leaner than the winner of the trained class this year, just smaller.
> 
> Worst case scenario do trained am just a bit small for it


But no smaller than you would be for u55's and as you say the NABBA trained is almost like small physique so aim for them 2....what am I waffling about lol....just wait and see how you look and then shoot!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> But no smaller than you would be for u55's and as you say the NABBA trained is almost like small physique so aim for them 2....what am I waffling about lol....just wait and see how you look and then shoot!


haha aye.... best plan


----------



## Chris1

You're nearly as decisive as me lol


----------



## Sinead

These women's classes are bloody confooosing ! waaah!

Good luck in whatever you decide Zara


----------



## Beklet

Chris1 said:


> You're nearly as decisive as me lol


But women's classes are a nightmare!!!! Im prob too big for bodyfitness but too small for trained or physique.....


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> This is my point though Tan... the girls who placed in toned at nabba scotland this year were ripped and striated with veins showing....
> 
> *Our NABBA is I think 3 weeks 2 min) before our UKBFF this year.*
> 
> My personal feeling is to place in toned figure in scotland you need to be as lean as trained.
> 
> The winner of toned was, I think, leaner than the winner of the trained class this year, just smaller.
> 
> Worst case scenario do trained am just a bit small for it


Zara, have you heard anything about a 2nd UKBFF show being held up here next year?

I heard a rumour there will be, later in the year apparently - weeks away from finals?

Could give you more options, but I have absolutely no idea how much truth is in it - surely that would be quite widespread news?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> Zara, have you heard anything about a 2nd UKBFF show being held up here next year?
> 
> I heard a rumour there will be, later in the year apparently - weeks away from finals?
> 
> Could give you more options, but I have absolutely no idea how much truth is in it - surely that would be quite widespread news?


Aye? Not heard that. I also wrote utter bollox too, the UKBFF is only one week after the NABBA pmsl... such a blonde  :whistling:

TBH though I can do any UKBFF show I like and theres plenty of them north near the time of british eg Leeds, Birmingham etc are all jst a couple weeks before the british finals


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Sinead said:


> These women's classes are bloody confooosing ! waaah!
> 
> Good luck in whatever you decide Zara


Yup they are a 'mare.... and even if you follow the guidlines exactly, it seems that often, the judges do not.... :whistling:


----------



## winger

winged fly by!


----------



## TaintedSoul

*Saffir fly by!! BOOOM!*

So Zara, what class you doing and when you doing it?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

necktapeckta said:


> 50 year old grandad (rough bum) man over here knows all









































x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TaintedSoul said:


> *Saffir fly by!! BOOOM!*
> 
> So Zara, what class you doing and when you doing it?


Weren't much of a flyby that I expect better from you... 

Class undecided but NABBA Scotland is 24th April and UKBFF Scottish is 2nd May


----------



## winger

Lol Zara!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

necktapeckta said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: looks just like him


GTF out my journal troll, dont care what he banned you for is not my problem so fvck right off.

Mods - please can you delete this [email protected] posts? Its making things untidy.

Many thanks


----------



## Uriel

necktapeckta said:


> wow! ... on your period? like it


That's funny, you look like the one with the red blobs:lol:


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> That's funny, you look like the one with the red blobs:lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> That's funny, you look like the one with the red blobs:lol:


Ha ha minted.... owe you a rep


----------



## dmcc

*FAT ASS CHALKY LEGS FLYBY!*

I feel left out cos my journal wasn't hijacked by that retard. That's not a request, BTW.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> *FAT ASS CHALKY LEGS FLYBY!*
> 
> I feel left out cos my journal wasn't hijacked by that retard. That's not a request, BTW.


Lucky you he was a proper 'tard..... :lol:

Wonder who he used to be and what Hacks had banned him for eh?


----------



## dmcc

Pass - care to enlighten me?


----------



## winger

I think it was a guy from our work, not really sure why just a hunch.


----------



## Guest

He's had various names, started saying sh1t about that Jamie lad in his journal i think.


----------



## Chris1

Hacks would be able to find out I'm sure?

Pretty sad really.

Meh, keeps the post count going anyway


----------



## hackskii

dude had 5 diffrent usernames, all are gone.


----------



## WRT

Chris wtf is that above your name? :lol: Don't understand saffir language!


----------



## Chris1

Oh, he'll know when he see's it Tom.

Although with my standard of Afrikaans I've probably just told him I want to p1ss on his dog


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Chris1 said:


> Hacks would be able to find out I'm sure?
> 
> Pretty sad really.
> 
> Meh, keeps the post count going anyway


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Chris1 said:


> Oh, he'll know when he see's it Tom.
> 
> Although with my standard of Afrikaans I've probably just told him I want to p1ss on his dog


This saying someone once told me in afrikaans sums me up perfectly.

verlei my denke en my liggaam is joune...vind my siel dan is ek joune verewig...


----------



## TaintedSoul

Zara-Leoni said:


> Weren't much of a flyby that I expect better from you...
> 
> Yeah sorry, I had absolutely destroyed my legs thursday night and was fuct at that time!! awesome feeling though when going to sleep!! :thumb:
> 
> Class undecided but NABBA Scotland is 24th April and UKBFF Scottish is 2nd May


mmmm why o why are they both up in Scotland. I want to start making an effort for comps but april/may is going to be hectic for me, not sure where I'll be in or out the country.

Would you bother competing with both? Are you allowed to?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TaintedSoul said:


> mmmm why o why are they both up in Scotland. I want to start making an effort for comps but april/may is going to be hectic for me, not sure where I'll be in or out the country.
> 
> Would you bother competing with both? Are you allowed to?


Well Sean.... they are both in Scotland because they are the Scottish qualifiers eg NABBA Scotland is our area show and UKBFF Scottish is, oddly enough, our regional qualifier :tongue: x

With NABBA you are only allowed to do the qualifier for area you live in, UKBFF you can do any but they make the UKBFF qualifier a week after NABBA up here for 2 reasons.... 1 - you are already dieted down so easy to do, 2 - if you qualify for UKBFF brits then do another show AFTER, you are disqualified, so this way round if you qualify for both british finals you have the choice of which to do, and if only for UKBFF brits you dnt get disqualified by doing a NABBA show after


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hello everybodypeeps 

Pleased to see my journal has been cleansed of trollage. Thank you to the kind mod who did that 

Planned to train a little bit today... just had triceps to fit in so was gonna do that but ended up taking a little notion to paint my livingroom instead 

Have now completed said task and as soon as I find out who gets booted off X-Factor am off to paint bedroom no1 :thumbup1:

Going to train in different order this week I think so instead of back tomorrow will be chest and bi's. Only 5 days since I did them but it means I can do back on wed and shoulders friday and I dont have the problem I had this week of doing shoulders so soon after chest


----------



## ElfinTan

Why didn't you warn me that NPA shows go on FOREVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!! LOL

Nice detrollage!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> *Why didn't you warn me that NPA shows go on FOREVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!! LOL*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Nice detrollage!


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Long day was it Tan....?  :innocent:

I kept up to date by phone from the comfort of my own home 

TBH I'd have gone if I know you guys and pete etc were going but is a long way away and am in Scotland this weekend lol.


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Long day was it Tan....?  :innocent:
> 
> I kept up to date by phone from the comfort of my own home
> 
> TBH I'd have gone if I know you guys and pete etc were going but is a long way away and am in Scotland this weekend lol.


Long day....that's the understatement of the fecking year!!! I lost the will to live. TBH there was MUCHOS compare waffling that was totally unnecassary and very inconsiderate to the competitors who had been there for nearly 12 hours when the overall came on. Not good IMO. I was fcked so I can only imagine how they felt FFS. THEN the drive home......endless hahahahaha


----------



## Ak_88

On the other hand the Hercules was done by about half 9


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> On the other hand the Hercules was done by about half 9


 :cool2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Long day....that's the understatement of the fecking year!!! I lost the will to live. TBH there was MUCHOS compare waffling that was totally unnecassary and very inconsiderate to the competitors who had been there for nearly 12 hours when the overall came on. Not good IMO. I was fcked so I can only imagine how they felt FFS. THEN the drive home......endless hahahahaha


Yeah Nath was on at 11am first class I think then 5pm then had to stay and do overall since he won his class..... first and last on.... what a killer! :crying:


----------



## Chris1

Jesus Zara, you get all the hot ladies posting in here. Can you not share a few for us "challenged" males


----------



## winger

Chris1 said:


> Jesus Zara, you get all the hot ladies posting in here. Can you not share a few for us "challenged" males


Ditto bump, exactly like ditty bump only different...lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Chris1 said:


> Jesus Zara, you get all the hot ladies posting in here. Can you not share a few for us "challenged" males


Ha ha help yourself mate.... they might have something to say about it though


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Really dont feel like posting this but I shall anyway.

As I said was doing chest/biceps today even though did them wednesday last week in order to have a bigger gap between chest and delts day.

Clearly I could have done with the extra couple of days rest as I was weak as a bloody kitten :cursing:

Bollox session but here it is...

*CHEST:*

*
*

*
Flat Bench:*

Empty bar x 15 (warm up)

40kg x 10 (2 sets)

50kg x 4 (2 sets) :cursing:

Not impressed cos I got 6 last week then another 2 assisted.

*Hammer Strength Type Pec Flyes:*

4 plates x 8 (3 sets)

*Incline DB Bench:*

10kg x 8

12.5kg x 4 (2 sets)

....seriously.... WTF??? :cursing:

*BICEPS:*

*
*

*
DB Curls:*

7.5kg x 10

10kg x 10 (2 sets)

*DB Preacher Curls:*

7.5kg x 10

10kg x 8 (2 sets)

*Barbells Curls:*

22.5kg x 10 (3 sets)

TBH Biceps were pretty much normal but chest, although was not at all sore from last week, is obviously still recovering and just felt like jelly.... there was just nothing there... no strength at all :cursing:


----------



## hackskii

I notice that if my workout is too close to the last one (same or similar muscles), then I wont do what I did the week before.

I do think one can guage recovery from this.

I use between 7 to 9 days break lets say from one chest workout to another.


----------



## dmcc

MORE trollage??


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> I notice that if my workout is too close to the last one (same or similar muscles), then I wont do what I did the week before.
> 
> I do think one can guage recovery from this.
> 
> I use between 7 to 9 days break lets say from one chest workout to another.


Normally I have 7 days but if I start finding thats not enough either I might split things differently to have 9 or 10. I think Ramsay and Weeman do a 10-day thing training every 2nd day? Well they used to anyway...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> MORE trollage??


Must of missed it lol....


----------



## mrmasive

Zara-Leoni said:


> Really dont feel like posting this but I shall anyway.
> 
> As I said was doing chest/biceps today even though did them wednesday last week in order to have a bigger gap between chest and delts day.
> 
> Clearly I could have done with the extra couple of days rest as I was weak as a bloody kitten :cursing:
> 
> Bollox session but here it is...
> 
> *CHEST:*
> 
> *Flat Bench:*
> 
> Empty bar x 15 (warm up)
> 
> 40kg x 10 (2 sets)
> 
> 50kg x 4 (2 sets) :cursing:
> 
> Not impressed cos I got 6 last week then another 2 assisted.
> 
> *Hammer Strength Type Pec Flyes:*
> 
> 4 plates x 8 (3 sets)
> 
> *Incline DB Bench:*
> 
> 10kg x 8
> 
> 12.5kg x 4 (2 sets)
> 
> ....seriously.... WTF??? :cursing:
> 
> *BICEPS:*
> 
> *DB Curls:*
> 
> 7.5kg x 10
> 
> 10kg x 10 (2 sets)
> 
> *DB Preacher Curls:*
> 
> 7.5kg x 10
> 
> 10kg x 8 (2 sets)
> 
> *Barbells Curls:*
> 
> 22.5kg x 10 (3 sets)
> 
> TBH Biceps were pretty much normal but chest, although was not at all sore from last week, is obviously still recovering and just felt like jelly.... there was just nothing there... no strength at all :cursing:


You should feel like super ZLF after your next chest & bi's session then :tongue:


----------



## dmcc

No I meant last night...


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Normally I have 7 days but if I start finding thats not enough either I might split things differently to have 9 or 10. I think Ramsay and Weeman do a 10-day thing training every 2nd day? Well they used to anyway...


Paul booth takes 9 days, and winger does too, I used to but I only train Monday, Wednesday, and Friday now, I do stuff on Tuesday and Thursdays otherwise I would be doing it every 9 days as well.

This is more for the HIT guys, where failure is the intended outcome.


----------



## winger

My routine but it actually needed some tweaking. On leg day I do the ab wheel which actually hits the whole body.

Also on tricep day I try (no pun intended) to do an excercise like dips or close grip bench press to stimulate chest. Other than that pretty simple.

All lifts performed without belt, straps or wraps.

Day 1) delts & tri's

Day 2) rest

Day 3) quads & calves

Day 4) rest

Day 5) chest & bi's

Day 6) rest

Day 7) back & Hams

Day 8) rest

Day 9) Delts again, & so on. remember though, rest an extra day

wherever needed if joints still feeling fatigued. An extra days rest is

always preferable to cramming a workout in just because you feel you

have to. Come back the next day more refreshed & more eager to attack

the weights.

All thanks go to Ninepack! I am just the messenger. :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Yeah wont work for me though as I have a set routine every week with work and theres an odd number of days in the week lol. I can only train on certain days and there are certain ones I can never train. I've an idea in my head though of a way round it...


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah wont work for me though as I have a set routine every week with work and theres an odd number of days in the week lol. I can only train on certain days and there are certain ones I can never train. I've an idea in my head though of a way round it...


Princess Zara. :innocent:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Princess Zara. :innocent:


Aww ta winger 

I feel quite princessy today actually. I been painting house and going to gym in paint-covered old trackies and vest tops with no make-up and hair tied back for last few days, so today I was in salon doing nails and all scrubbed up and girly and pretty again 

Then after I did my own nails.... they dark/blood red with silver diamantés on


----------



## winger

Zara, you could shave your head and dress in overalls and still be gorgeous!

What color did you paint on your house?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Zara, you could shave your head and dress in overalls and still be gorgeous!
> 
> What color did you paint on your house?


Winger I'm gonna employ you as my personal ego-booster for when I feel down haha 

I've painted the living room and front bedroom dark red and cream, and the back bedroom is 2 shades of the same colour... a sort of light stone colour I guess...

Exciting life I lead.... oh the glamour :lol:


----------



## Ak_88

For what it's worth i'm trying a 10 day'er at the moment. I like having 5 different training sessions per 'training week' but i've found in recently weeks that doing 5 sessions in ~8 days is catching up with me quite hard. So for now i'm trying EOD and seeing how my recovery/gains are.

Worth a punt if nothing else :thumb:


----------



## winger

Zara I must say you are very motivated. Painting has to be my hardest thing.

You can come to my house and paint and I will boost up your ego I promise. Lol

AK 5 days of training. How long and intense are your workouts?


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Zara I must say you are very motivated. Painting has to be my hardest thing.
> 
> You can come to my house and paint and I will boost up your ego I promise. Lol
> 
> AK 5 days of training. *How long and intense are your workouts*?


Wingers question of the week lol! :whistling:


----------



## Ak_88

Including warm up/mobility work at the start, through to core work and stretching at the end, generally around 75-90 minutes or so depending on how much rest i take.

Intensity is high enough to put strength up week on week, generally work at 10-12RM, other than Flat Bench and Tri Dips (8's) and Deads (5's).


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> For what it's worth i'm trying a 10 day'er at the moment. I like having 5 different training sessions per 'training week' but i've found in recently weeks that doing 5 sessions in ~8 days is catching up with me quite hard. So for now i'm trying EOD and seeing how my recovery/gains are.
> 
> Worth a punt if nothing else :thumb:


I've 2 thoughts on how I might work it but want to speak to someone first


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> *Zara I must say you are very motivated.* Painting has to be my hardest thing.
> 
> You can come to my house and paint and I will boost up your ego I promise. Lol
> 
> AK 5 days of training. How long and intense are your workouts?


I took the weekend off work and realised fairly quickly that I can't sit around doing nothing lol....


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Wingers question of the week lol! :whistling:


That is how I determine in my mind if someone is over training or just going to the gym and training.

Doesn't AK train with you though?

As long as people are getting stronger or maintaining muscle and loosing bf it's all good.

I personally don't stretch at the gym so my workouts are pretty fast. But if I was to train at my intensity for more than 45 minutes at my age it would be too much being clean. That's just me though.

Now AK did say he was training 5 days a week times that by 75-90 and if that doesn't count cardio then that equates to 6.25-7.5 hours a week.

That seems to much to me, but once again if your adding weight to the bar then good.


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> I took the weekend off work and realised fairly quickly that I can't sit around doing nothing lol....


I think I love you!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> That is how I determine in my mind if someone is over training or just going to the gym and training.
> 
> Doesn't AK train with you though?
> 
> As long as people are getting stronger or maintaining muscle and loosing bf it's all good.
> 
> I personally don't stretch at the gym so my workouts are pretty fast. But if I was to train at my intensity for more than 45 minutes at my age it would be too much being clean. That's just me though.
> 
> *
> Now AK did say he was training 5 days a week* times that by 75-90 and if that doesn't count cardio then that equates to 6.25-7.5 hours a week.
> 
> That seems to much to me, but once again if your adding weight to the bar then good.


His "training week" is 10 days though.... he trains every 2nd day, 5 different workouts so 5 days out of 10 then starts on day one again.

Thats how I read it anyway and I gather thats what ramsay and weeman used to do too....?


----------



## winger

I do the same routine myself. It's a ninepack routine.


----------



## Ak_88

Wingman you misunderstood me pal - Zara's got it right though. My training week is 10 days long, 5 days training, 5 days rest.

Tinytom does a 2 week split as well Z, 6 different workouts over mon/wed/fri. To me it seems a lot of people fall into the trap of feeling leaving it longer than a week will be detrimental.


----------



## winger

Ak, can you post up your routine so I can take a gander at it?


----------



## Ak_88

No probs (Zara if you don't want this bunging up your journal please say)

Day 1 - Quads/Calves

Day 2 - Back thickness/Bi's

Day 3 - Chest/Tri's

Day 4 - Hams/Glutes/Calves

Day 5 - Back Width/Delts

~15 sets per session, slightly more for chest day as i have to hammer the assistance work to keep my bench progressing.

1 day off for rest between sessions, core work after lower body sessions normally but will be adding in a bit more now that i'm able to deadlift properly and also to prep myself for squatting again next year.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> Wingman you misunderstood me pal - Zara's got it right though. My training week is 10 days long, 5 days training, 5 days rest.
> 
> Tinytom does a 2 week split as well Z, 6 different workouts over mon/wed/fri. To me it seems a lot of people fall into the trap of feeling leaving it longer than a week will be detrimental.


Yeah I remember reading something Tom wrote about that actually.... Mon/Wed/Fri are the 3 days that I can usually guarantee I can train, fits in with my work routine. Saturdays are difficult, Sundays are out completely. Tues is fine, Thurs could be possible if I need to catch up on something.

As I said in an earlier thread, every 2nd day is difficult for me due to work commitments so really the only logical way I can split it is mon/wed/fri. When I start dieting I'll obviously be doing cardio tues/thurs/sat as well as training days, but sunday is going to be my complete rest day as I simply cannot get to a gym.


----------



## rs007

Ak_88 said:


> No probs (Zara if you don't want this bunging up your journal please say)
> 
> Day 1 - Quads/Calves
> 
> Day 2 - Back thickness/Bi's
> 
> Day 3 - Chest/Tri's
> 
> Day 4 - Hams/Glutes/Calves
> 
> Day 5 - Back Width/Delts
> 
> ~15 sets per session, slightly more for chest day as i have to hammer the assistance work to keep my bench progressing.
> 
> 1 day off for rest between sessions, core work after lower body sessions normally but will be adding in a bit more now that i'm able to deadlift properly and also to prep myself for squatting again next year.


if Zara may allow me a quick and short hi-jack - how would you honestly say your back has came on since splitting it into two workouts over the cycle? I sometimes wonder about this, aiming a workout more to the lat area, and a 2nd one to the erectors/traps etc - in all stone-cold honesty with yourself, have you seen benefit from it?


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah I remember reading something Tom wrote about that actually.... Mon/Wed/Fri are the 3 days that I can usually guarantee I can train, fits in with my work routine. Saturdays are difficult, Sundays are out completely. Tues is fine, Thurs could be possible if I need to catch up on something.
> 
> As I said in an earlier thread, every 2nd day is difficult for me due to work commitments so really the only logical way I can split it is mon/wed/fri. When I start dieting I'll obviously be doing cardio tues/thurs/sat as well as training days, but sunday is going to be my complete rest day as I simply cannot get to a gym.


I personally think you will be fine...

I sometimes think that with training, to some degree it doesnt matter what you do specifically, more how you do it at the time.

Like, there are a vast vast number of training systems, and you could tear each apart on paper and pinpoint multiple reasons why they simply wont work... but they will... as long as it is nothing half ar$ed with the execution.

For ref (since you mentioned earlier) Bri and me train 4 sessions now, in an EOD fashion, so trianing cycle now 8 days. It was 5 sessions, but we merged the specific hamstring/calf session we were doing back in with quads for the time being.

We done this for two reasons - our hams and calfs are resonably on a par or above par with the rest of our physique, and also we felt that the previous 10 day training cycle was too long for periods where we were on assistance.

We didn't have any "scientific" evidence for this, just an instinctive thing - like a feeling. You know, in the days after you trian a given muscle, the feeling changes - doms/swelling, then that goes away and its nicely full... but then it goes to a flat stage where it feels like the benefit from the session has been lost...well we wanted to hit it again BEFORE it got to that flat stage.

And, so far it seems to be working for us - or at worst is no worse than previously. Certianly strength is up for both of us, although admittedly that could be down to any one of several factors.


----------



## Ak_88

Honestly? I think i have made some additional improvements compared to training it on one day alone. Previously i've found trying to do say 2 exercises for 3 sets each of rows, same for pulldowns/chins, AND deads/shrugs/rear delt work on top is just too much to really go at it for one session. On my current split i'm dead after 6 sets of rows, the last exercise the weight comes right down to just go through the contractions properly to really toast it, no ego bollocks just finishing it off.

I love back work, so being able to do say T-bars/BB/Cable rows one day and then Pulldowns/Chins/Rear delts the next is quite a nice separation. I personally feel it's too complex an area to cover in one session alone if you want to make it a focal point - have a look at IB's rebound photos for his back, he brought his upper back on loads by training it twice a week.

Part of my focus towards posterior chain work comes from previous lower back and shoulder injuries, so blasting the hell out of everything i can't see has helped strengthen the little things too that support the scapulae/hips etc - but also from a BB'ing point of view it's worth a go if you want to give your back some serious focus.


----------



## rs007

Ak_88 said:


> Honestly? I think i have made some additional improvements compared to training it on one day alone. Previously i've found trying to do say 2 exercises for 3 sets each of rows, same for pulldowns/chins, AND deads/shrugs/rear delt work on top is *just too much to really go at it for one session.*
> 
> I love back work, so being able to do say T-bars/BB/Cable rows one day and then Pulldowns/Chins/Rear delts the next is quite a nice separation. *I personally feel it's too complex an area to cover in one session alone if you want to make it a focal point* - have a look at IB's rebound photos for his back, he brought his upper back on loads by training it twice a week.
> 
> Part of my focus towards posterior chain work comes from previous lower back and shoulder injuries, so blasting the hell out of everything i can't see has helped strengthen the little things too that support the scapulae/hips etc - but also from a BB'ing point of view it's worth a go if you want to give your back some serious focus.


Well I'd say my back is a weak point, and I reckon if weeman were pushed he would probably admit this too - not overly so, but enough to warrant thought and consideration of different ideas.

The bits I have bolded often sit in my mind too. I mean the back is a collection of muscle groups, its not like a pec, or a bicep whcih is reaosnably straight forward to stimulate using only one or two primary stress directions.

Could be something in that, especially with repsect to rear delt isolation - I have always had a nagging feeling this should be done with trap work.

Will pm Brian to read this and get his thoughts - Zara, just say the word if you want it off your journal, not a problem - but I don't think it will go on for pages and pages so not too much of a hi-jack


----------



## winger

Ak_88 said:


> No probs (Zara if you don't want this bunging up your journal please say)
> 
> Day 1 - Quads/Calves
> 
> Day 2 - Back thickness/Bi's
> 
> Day 3 - Chest/Tri's
> 
> Day 4 - Hams/Glutes/Calves
> 
> Day 5 - Back Width/Delts
> 
> ~15 sets per session, slightly more for chest day as i have to hammer the assistance work to keep my bench progressing.
> 
> 1 day off for rest between sessions, core work after lower body sessions normally but will be adding in a bit more now that i'm able to deadlift properly and also to prep myself for squatting again next year.


Push pull routine.

I like it.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> I personally think you will be fine...
> 
> I sometimes think that with training, to some degree it doesnt matter what you do specifically, more how you do it at the time.
> 
> Like, there are a vast vast number of training systems, and you could tear each apart on paper and pinpoint multiple reasons why they simply wont work... but they will... as long as it is nothing half ar$ed with the execution.
> 
> For ref (since you mentioned earlier) Bri and me train 4 sessions now, in an EOD fashion, so trianing cycle now 8 days. It was 5 sessions, but we merged the specific hamstring/calf session we were doing back in with quads for the time being.
> 
> We done this for two reasons - our hams and calfs are resonably on a par or above par with the rest of our physique, and also we felt that the previous 10 day training cycle was too long for periods where we were on assistance.
> 
> We didn't have any "scientific" evidence for this, just an instinctive thing - like a feeling. You know, in the days after you trian a given muscle, the feeling changes - doms/swelling, then that goes away and its nicely full... but then it goes to a flat stage where it feels like the benefit from the session has been lost...well we wanted to hit it again BEFORE it got to that flat stage.
> 
> And, so far it seems to be working for us - or at worst is no worse than previously. Certianly strength is up for both of us, although admittedly that could be down to any one of several factors.


I'll tell you what I was thinking of....

4-day split but training 3 days a week.... I would do 8 days exactly as you guys are but I simply cannot train sundays so I have to just take it out the equation...

eg:

Mon-Wed-Fri-Mon

then

Wed-Fri-Mon-Wed

then

Fri-Mon-Wed-Fri

then repeat....

Know it sounds a little bit confusing but so long as I know what order I do my split on and what sessions next my wee blonde brain will cope


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'll tell you what I was thinking of....
> 
> 4-day split but training 3 days a week.... I would do 8 days exactly as you guys are but I simply cannot train sundays so I have to just take it out the equation...
> 
> eg:
> 
> Mon-Wed-Fri-Mon
> 
> then
> 
> Wed-Fri-Mon-Wed
> 
> then
> 
> Fri-Mon-Wed-Fri
> 
> then repeat....
> 
> Know it sounds a little bit confusing but so long as I know what order I do my split on and what sessions next my wee blonde brain will cope


Nah thats pretty straight forward - net effect is an extra rest day (sunday) in the cycle, and it will vary in its position in the cycle each time round - obviously Sunday will always be Sunday, but you will be training different bodyparts either side of it each time round.

So it all balances out in the mix, and extra rest can never be a bad thing, especially with a hectic lifestyle like you lead.

As long as you are on your game in the gym, no half ar$ed sessions, I don't see how that can't work?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> Well I'd say my back is a weak point, and I reckon if weeman were pushed he would probably admit this too - not overly so, but enough to warrant thought and consideration of different ideas.
> 
> The bits I have bolded often sit in my mind too.* I mean the back is a collection of muscle groups, its not like a pec, or a bicep whcih is reaosnably straight forward to stimulate using only one or two primary stress directions.*
> 
> Could be something in that, especially with repsect to rear delt isolation - I have always had a nagging feeling this should be done with trap work.
> 
> Will pm Brian to read this and get his thoughts - Zara, just say the word if you want it off your journal, not a problem - but I don't think it will go on for pages and pages so not too much of a hi-jack


No am happy for it to be here.... am learning stuff from reading it 

The bold bit...

I wrote above the way I was thinking of working in 4 days training..... however not decided yet how i want the split to be.

I have ALWAYS done the following:

Chest/Biceps

Back/Triceps

Delts/Abs

Theoretically Legs goes here but realistically its glutes and more ab work.

However an issue thats always bothered me is while I find chest/biceps fine, I find back is too big a session to do anything else after and can never find much strength to do decent tricep work. Not sure I like the idea of doing triceps on shoulder day though? And "leg" day.... well lets not go there eh.... :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> Nah thats pretty straight forward - net effect is an extra rest day (sunday) in the cycle, and it will vary in its position in the cycle each time round - obviously Sunday will always be Sunday, but you will be training different bodyparts either side of it each time round.
> 
> So it all balances out in the mix, and extra rest can never be a bad thing, especially with a hectic lifestyle like you lead.
> 
> As long as you are on your game in the gym, no half ar$ed sessions, I don't see how that can't work?


Cool.... have gone over a million scenarios in my head and thats the only one that really clicks in my head and is workable :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88

rs007 said:


> Well I'd say my back is a weak point, and I reckon if weeman were pushed he would probably admit this too - not overly so, but enough to warrant thought and consideration of different ideas.
> 
> The bits I have bolded often sit in my mind too. I mean the back is a collection of muscle groups, its not like a pec, or a bicep whcih is reaosnably straight forward to stimulate using only one or two primary stress directions.
> 
> Could be something in that, especially with repsect to rear delt isolation - I have always had a nagging feeling this should be done with trap work.
> 
> Will pm Brian to read this and get his thoughts - Zara, just say the word if you want it off your journal, not a problem - but I don't think it will go on for pages and pages so not too much of a hi-jack


Spot on - to me theres also so many more exercises out there you can employ for back training because as you say it's a collection of muscles rather than one outright movement activating the muscle.

Worth a go if nothing else - i found 3 days recovery (natty) was sufficient between sessions. Back thickness/bi's on Tuesday, day off Weds, Chest/Tri's thursday, Width on Friday.

If rear delts are a weak point too, the additional compound volume will help them too :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Z - I've done something similar split-wise in the past and it worked well. Just make sure you keep a track of what you have done and when. I did however finnd that after a couple of months there was too much time between areas I was trying to prioritise. As ever there is more than one way to skin a rabbit!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Z - I've done something similar split-wise in the past and it worked well.* Just make sure you keep a track of what you have done and when.* I did however finnd that after a couple of months there was too much time between areas I was trying to prioritise. As ever there is more than one way to skin a rabbit!


That'll be on here then hehe....

I've yet to finalise what exactly each of the 4 days is going to consist of mind but thats part A kinda sorted in my mind anyway :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Always a place to start lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh....and are you doing it the 'healthy' way or the 'unhealthy' way at the moment? ;0)


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Oh....and are you doing it the 'healthy' way or the 'unhealthy' way at the moment? ;0)


Oh I'm doing it the "unhealthy" way.... you an' me are going straight to hell kiddo..... prob sooner than later since we are so "unhealthy" pmsl..... :lol:

Though to be fair I'm only very mildly unhealthy at the moment....


----------



## Ak_88

I'm coming for the both of you with holy water and redemption.


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh I'm doing it the "unhealthy" way.... you an' me are going straight to hell kiddo..... prob sooner than later since we are so "unhealthy" pmsl..... :lol:
> 
> Though to be fair I'm only very mildly unhealthy at the moment....


Same here. So in that case you may as well maximise the time as recovery etc will be better...blah blah blah. So I'd suggest keeping things heavy with lower rep ranges and mega blast yourself...so to speak. That's why I've changed my sessions around to make the most of my 'unhealthy' time:whistling: Might as well make the most of it whilst using it.

*goes and hangs upsidedown from the rafters*


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> I'm coming for the both of you with holy water and redemption.


 :devil2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Same here. So in that case you may as well maximise the time as recovery etc will be better...blah blah blah. So I'd suggest keeping things heavy with lower rep ranges and mega blast yourself...so to speak. That's why I've changed my sessions around to make the most of my 'unhealthy' time:whistling: Might as well make the most of it whilst using it.
> 
> *goes and hangs upsidedown from the rafters*


lol great minds think alike.... started back on the monday after I changed it all to include deads and bench etc 

Question for you actually Tan... u using gh and if so how u using it? Can pm me if you'd rather.... what with the exorcists prowling around and all....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> I'm coming for the both of you with holy water and redemption.


NOOOOOOO I don't want to be saved!!!!!!!!!! :crying:


----------



## Ak_88

Come toward the light, we have the moral high ground :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> *Come toward the light*, we have the moral high ground :lol: :lol:


Noo.... It burns!!!! :blink:


----------



## hackskii

Some good posting here.

I myself had a muscle inballance where I pushed too much and didnt pull enough.

That gave me an injury.

Now I pull more and push less and this has helped tons.

Just thought id toss that out there, great posting Rams, I cant rep you till I spread some around.


----------



## Ak_88

Same for me Hacks...first it happened with my shoulder through too much upper anterior chain work, then my back through too much quad work and not enough hams/glutes.

After a good 18 months of grief i finally seem to be over the worst of it :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol great minds think alike.... started back on the monday after I changed it all to include deads and bench etc
> 
> Question for you actually Tan... u using gh and if so how u using it? Can pm me if you'd rather.... what with the exorcists prowling around and all....


 :whistling: Your mother sucks jelly babies!!!!!!

I'm not using any growth at the moment but have used 1-2iu's every other day. I'm using prima depot at the moment for the 1st time, am only on week 3 so really only just starting to kick in but so far so good although I am waiting for the spotty sides to kick in any time lol. Am thinking of running some low Var along with it after about week 5 but there again it will skew the 'gains' and it will be hard to tell which has been effective so may just run it through on it's own so I know what's what!

Gosh Z do you think we may actually be able to have an open discussion about 'berries'????????? lol I'm more than happy to share personal experience but get sick of badly timed clit jokes and the load of rhetoric that gets spewed out 'I read...and I heard'!!!!!!! :cursing: Well fck off and come back when you have personal experience that you can share coz I read that Santa exists!!!!!!...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> :whistling: Your mother sucks jelly babies!!!!!!


...how did you know....? :confused1:

:lol: :lol: :lol:



ElfinTan said:


> I'm not using any growth at the moment but have used 1-2iu's every other day. I'm using prima depot at the moment for the 1st time, am only on week 3 so really only just starting to kick in but so far so good although I am waiting for the spotty sides to kick in any time lol. Am thinking of running some low Var along with it after about week 5 but there again it will skew the 'gains' and it will be hard to tell which has been effective so may just run it through on it's own so I know what's what!


Yeah pretty much what i been doing with the gh (2iu) but wondering if there may be other ways to consider? Slightly more on training days only? I dunno.... no expert in the matter....

I grew well on primo... very well in fact prob most effective thing I've used for growth and strength... but I will say it had more of an effect on my voice than anything else I've used and as such am reluctant to use it again. Hence trying gh this year... rather grow that way if poss... Am not looking to look "physique-y" so I don't think I need it again anyway...



ElfinTan said:


> Gosh Z do you think we may actually be able to have an open discussion about 'berries'????????? lol I'm more than happy to share personal experience but get sick of badly timed clit jokes and the load of rhetoric that gets spewed out 'I read...and I heard'!!!!!!! :cursing: Well fck off and come back when you have personal experience that you can share coz I read that Santa exists!!!!!!...


I think we may be all right so long as nobody mentions cranberries..... :whistling: (or dangleberries.....  :lol.

I'll state here that I'm happy to be open about it and discuss it again but the first person to try and crack a "funny" about the alleged or possible side effects (serious questions are ok) or to launch into sexual innuendo or start trying to tell me I shouldn't be doing it and assume I don't have a clue or tell me that a whole heap of plague and pestillence is going to befall me for my folly.... is going to get ripped apart for @rse paper, won't be welcome back in here and will probably also get a swift kick in the nuts should I ever have the misfortune to bump into them.

Basically.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Today was deadlift day again  (back and triceps day has been renamed deadlift day haha....)

This is my 3rd ever DL session.... 1st time got 60kg, 2nd time got 70kg... 3rd time - today - got 80kg 

Paddy and Raymond were there and chatted me through each set too and corrected my technique muchly :thumbup1: I'd not normally have done the extra set with 70kg but it we were working on technique with it so it was all good.

*DEADLIFTS:*

Warm up with empty bar x 15

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 8

80kg x 4

Used belt but didn't bother with straps. Grip felt fine. However when lower back gets sore its lower than where belt sits... sort of in sacral area...

*
SINGLE ARM DB ROWS:*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

*LOW PULLEY ROWS V-HANDLE GRIP:*

30 x 10

35 x 10

40 x 10

45 x 8

*
CLOSE GRIP CHINS:*

3 x 8 reps....

Had a spotter here though... cant do them myself. Would rather have done them straight after deads but had to wait til mate was in to help.

*OVERHEAD DB TRICEP EXTENSIONS:*

10kg x 10

15kg x 10 (2 sets)

*
CABLE PUSHDOWNS:*

4 plates x 20

5 plates x 10

4.5 plates x 15

Tricep bit sounds a bit sh1t but they were actually shaking so am guessing is ok lol...


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> ...how did you know....? :confused1:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Yeah pretty much what i been doing with the gh (2iu) but wondering if there may be other ways to consider? Slightly more on training days only? I dunno.... no expert in the matter....
> 
> *From what I can gather more isn't more especially with women. I know some use it every day and into the muscle rather than subQ and report good results but I have no personal experience of this although it is something I'd give a bash at maybe next time.*
> 
> I grew well on primo... very well in fact prob most effective thing I've used for growth and strength... but I will say it had more of an effect on my voice than anything else I've used and as such am reluctant to use it again. Hence trying gh this year... rather grow that way if poss... Am not looking to look "physique-y" so I don't think I need it again anyway...
> 
> *So far voice is only mildy scratchy but as you heard at Leeds I'm hardly a falsetto anyway and really don't care about that side....already been asked on the phone if I'm Mr George:whistling:...needless to say said sales person didn't hit their target with me that day!!!!*
> 
> I think we may be all right so long as nobody mentions cranberries..... :whistling: (or dangleberries.....  :lol.
> 
> I'll state here that I'm happy to be open about it and discuss it again but the first person to try and crack a "funny" about the alleged or possible side effects (serious questions are ok) or to launch into sexual innuendo or start trying to tell me I shouldn't be doing it and assume I don't have a clue or tell me that a whole heap of plague and pestillence is going to befall me for my folly.... is going to get ripped apart for @rse paper, won't be welcome back in here and will probably also get a swift kick in the nuts should I ever have the misfortune to bump into them.
> 
> Basically.
> 
> *What she said! I mean good humoured banter amongst friends is one thing and I pretty sure you have joked about it with friends too Z....but Nobby Nobodyinmylife has zilsch to say....so butt out or I'll set the wee lion on yas!!! I may not have a clue, I may suffer serious sides and rop dead tomorrow but it's got sweet fck all to do with anyone except me and mine!*


----------



## hackskii

Wow Zar, you write nice.

Many diffrent ways to take GH.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Cheers hacks....


----------



## Ak_88

Using a belt will support the lumbar region of your spine, but i don't know about the sacral bit. That said, when i tried to deadlift with a bad back (i.e 60kg's to test the water) thats the location it felt like that.

I hate to preach and bollocks but stretching and core work may be your friend in the long run, it's certainly helped me out of the woods.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> Using a belt will support the lumbar region of your spine, but i don't know about the sacral bit. That said, when i tried to deadlift with a bad back (i.e 60kg's to test the water) thats the location it felt like that.
> 
> I hate to preach and bollocks but stretching and core work may be your friend in the long run, it's certainly helped me out of the woods.


Hmm I don't think my core's weak.... certainly not ab area for sure... I was actually thinking maybe if I do more weighted rear leg raises (which are for glutes but also work that sacral area and hams) and also hyper-extensions for lower back....? I feel as if that area is just generally weak.... but also it makes a rather alarming clicking/grinding noise and not just in the gym - can make it do it just kinda wiggling about in my seat lol...

I fractured a vertebrae in the sacral area when I was about 21 in a riding accident and I think I might have subconsciously avoided using that area of my back properly since? Or maybe not who knows. It might just be weak regardless.

Actually as I recall now the docs told me if I carried on riding after it and training etc, I'd be struggling to walk by the time I was 30. Show how much they know eh? Fannies....


----------



## Ak_88

The core's a funny thing really, some people say you can get by on doing normal BB'ing type movements and that sufficient work for it, others will say you need to factor in extra stuff, i certainly do at the moment because i don't want a third relapse inside 12 months. If you're doing squats, deads etc then you may be doing enough, but you may want to supplement some simple work in at the back end of a workout and see if it helps. Learning to brace the core and activate it is pretty fundamental in strengthening it though, rather than just doing the exercises and hoping they're working.

If something hurts or feels uncomfortable to do, like perhaps employing whatever structures or muscles are used around the sacral region, then you might be onto something. That said, given that you do/have done glute work more than most, gluteal amnesia/poor activation is probably not an issue here.

Do you know what your flexibility is like in your hams and hips? Tight hamstrings and hip flexors can pull the pelvis out of proper alignment and cause all sorts of grief and is all too common in todays society where the majority of many people's day is sat on their ****, hence they don't know how to use their glutes properly. I identified the problematic area around the sacral region/SI joint of my back as well as the symptoms fitting it quite well - my assumption is that something in my back/hips/thighs was tight and pulled something into an awkward position, perhaps rubbing on a nerve or something as i got the odd pang.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

well I do a lot of weighted ab work too but obv core isn't just abs.... thats why am thinking to strengthen lower back area to. Obliques are pretty strong as well...

Hamstrings are tighter than a tight thing :whistling:

Lower back pretty much same stretch-wise. If I sit on floor I can no longer reach over and touch my toes 

This is something that has only started this year and I know exactly the reason for it (nothing to do with gym or training) and I know the solution.... stretch them. They are the only part of my body I do stretches for but I admit I don't do them anywhere near enough... maybe twice a week, when twice a day would be more appropriate lol.


----------



## Gym Bunny

WELL DONE ON THE DEADLIFT!!! :thumb:

AS for belts. I used a belt for the first time with the DL challenge and I hated it. I much prefer having a strong lower back and having good form than to have the belt support.

I know my form is better without the aid.

Things like RDLs and GMs are very good for improving the lower back.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Gym Bunny said:


> *WELL DONE ON THE DEADLIFT!!!* :thumb:
> 
> AS for belts. I used a belt for the first time with the DL challenge and I hated it. I much prefer having a strong lower back and having good form than to have the belt support.
> 
> I know my form is better without the aid.
> 
> Things like RDLs and GMs are very good for improving the lower back.


Oh look somebody noticed!! :whistling:

:lol: :lol:

Cheers sweetie  :thumb:

Yeah I dunno what I think about the belt tbh.... the jurys still out on that one


----------



## ElfinTan

I use a belt and don't have lower back probs!!!! I really don;t think one equates to the other or vice verse. I find the belt doesn't sctually 'support' my back as such. What it does do is give me added stability around the abdomen which in addition to correct breathing technique for these lifts (full lungs) all goes to wards securing the foundations for the big lift.

*Nice deadlifting Zara!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ElfinTan

Double Post!


----------



## mrmasive

Nice DL. Some of the boys in my gym can't do that lol

My fav 4 way split in the whole wide world is (training 3x a week, mon, wed, fri)

chest, bi's, rear delts

quads, calves, abs

front & side delts, triceps

Back, hams, calves (done again becasue i need it lol), abs

:bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> I use a belt and don't have lower back probs!!!! I really don;t think one equates to the other or vice verse. I find the belt doesn't sctually 'support' my back as such. What it does do is give me added stability around the abdomen which in addition to correct breathing technique for these lifts (full lungs) all goes to wards securing the foundations for the big lift.
> 
> *Nice deadlifting Zara!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Ta


----------



## Zara-Leoni

mrmasive said:


> Nice DL. Some of the boys in my gym can't do that lol
> 
> My fav 4 way split in the whole wide world is (training 3x a week, mon, wed, fri)
> 
> chest, bi's, rear delts
> 
> quads, calves, abs
> 
> front & side delts, triceps
> 
> Back, hams, calves (done again becasue i need it lol), abs
> 
> :bounce:


Ta 

lol same days as me then... i dnt train legs and defo dnt need to train calves


----------



## Jem

Well done Zara :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

Bearing in mind you went above and beyond what we had decided was acceptable :whistling:

The thing stopping me is getting it off the floor initially - scared of the lower back pain I get. When it's up, it's ok :laugh:

Belt, No Belt - seems to make no difference to me ...other than the sweat that accumulates under the belt


----------



## Ak_88

I'll throw in a token WELL DONE ON THE DEADLIFTING post to make you feel better then :lol:



Zara-Leoni said:


> well I do a lot of weighted ab work too but obv core isn't just abs.... thats why am thinking to strengthen lower back area to. Obliques are pretty strong as well...
> 
> Hamstrings are tighter than a tight thing :whistling:
> 
> Lower back pretty much same stretch-wise. If I sit on floor I can no longer reach over and touch my toes
> 
> This is something that has only started this year and I know exactly the reason for it (nothing to do with gym or training) and I know the solution.... stretch them. They are the only part of my body I do stretches for but I admit I don't do them anywhere near enough... maybe twice a week, when twice a day would be more appropriate lol.


The core (transverse abdominus) is different to the abs (rectus abdominus), so the exercises you do *should* be different, rather than hoping you can do your core and abs in one go.

Oh and stretch out your friggin hams  I stretch out my adductors/hams/medial glutes (google for stretches) for 2 sets of 30 seconds per limb/side after weights/cardio (so once a day) and it's brought a lot more flexibility about already and made my back a lot more tolerable! That said i can only JUST about touch my toes if i'm sitting on the floor :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Touch ya toes???? Why???? LOL

;0)


----------



## Ak_88

When i'm sitting on the floor not in a communal shower you foul minded creature


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> When i'm sitting on the floor not in a communal shower you foul minded creature


 :whistling:


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Today was deadlift day again  (back and triceps day has been renamed deadlift day haha....)
> 
> This is my 3rd ever DL session.... 1st time got 60kg, 2nd time got 70kg... 3rd time - today - got 80kg
> 
> Paddy and Raymond were there and chatted me through each set too and corrected my technique muchly :thumbup1: I'd not normally have done the extra set with 70kg but it we were working on technique with it so it was all good.
> 
> *DEADLIFTS:*
> 
> Warm up with empty bar x 15
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 70kg x 10
> 
> 70kg x 8
> 
> 80kg x 4
> 
> Used belt but didn't bother with straps. Grip felt fine. However when lower back gets sore its lower than where belt sits... sort of in sacral area...
> 
> *CLOSE GRIP CHINS:*
> 
> 3 x 8 reps....
> 
> Had a spotter here though... cant do them myself. Would rather have done them straight after deads but had to wait til mate was in to help.
> 
> *OVERHEAD DB TRICEP EXTENSIONS:*
> 
> 10kg x 10
> 
> 15kg x 10 (2 sets)
> 
> *CABLE PUSHDOWNS:*
> 
> 4 plates x 20
> 
> 5 plates x 10
> 
> 4.5 plates x 15
> 
> Tricep bit sounds a bit sh1t but they were actually shaking so am guessing is ok lol...


*BOOOOM*

2 great back exercises ( i deleted [email protected] ones:lol: :lol: )

Well done on DL Z:thumbup1:

I expect 100kg soon


----------



## dmcc

I wear a belt but then I'm a big gay.

Nice pulling. You can pull me any time :wub:


----------



## hackskii

Ak_88 said:


> The core's a funny thing really, some people say you can get by on doing normal BB'ing type movements and that sufficient work for it, others will say you need to factor in extra stuff, i certainly do at the moment because i don't want a third relapse inside 12 months. If you're doing squats, deads etc then you may be doing enough, but you may want to supplement some simple work in at the back end of a workout and see if it helps. Learning to brace the core and activate it is pretty fundamental in strengthening it though, rather than just doing the exercises and hoping they're working.
> 
> If something hurts or feels uncomfortable to do, like perhaps employing whatever structures or muscles are used around the sacral region, then you might be onto something. That said, given that you do/have done glute work more than most, gluteal amnesia/poor activation is probably not an issue here.
> 
> Do you know what your flexibility is like in your hams and hips? Tight hamstrings and hip flexors can pull the pelvis out of proper alignment and cause all sorts of grief and is all too common in todays society where the majority of many people's day is sat on their ****, hence they don't know how to use their glutes properly. I identified the problematic area around the sacral region/SI joint of my back as well as the symptoms fitting it quite well - my assumption is that something in my back/hips/thighs was tight and pulled something into an awkward position, perhaps rubbing on a nerve or something as i got the odd pang.


Nice post, some people suffer from foot problems, but yet the foot isnt actually the problem, it may originate farther up the chain at lets say hip flexors.

Was reading a aweome article yesterday on the fascia and how it is connected throughout the whole body like a chain holding things where they are supposed to be.

Dont forget we slouch typing, or with a black berry, or while we drive, we lose the natural posture of being strait up.

The article gave some impressive stretches.

I wish I could find it on the net and not out of a mag, some very interesting stuff in there.

Nice lifting on the deads Zar, if you can do 4, you will do 20 in no time.

Make sure they keep an eye on the form for a couple of sessions so you dont pick up any bad habbits, that will limit your progress if you do.


----------



## Ak_88

Yup - the body in essence is a kinetic chain, and as the saying goes, you're only as strong as your weakest link. As soon as something is out of balance with the other factors, the body tries to compensate for it and then things start to go haywire.

Unfortunately it's reflective of a society that's becoming less and less active, hence back pain is the 2nd most treated condition worldwide (i think?) because too many people are sat on their rear end all day every day.


----------



## hackskii

I wish I kept that article, it had a bunch of dudes with problems and the fix was something totally diffrent.

Interestingly enough, all of the fixes had something do to with the posture of the person and the way he did things.

One fix was to use a bar only overhead (hands held strait up) and do a squat.

I cant remember the problem though.

Another dude had a bad foot, and he was told to do a lunge where he had to flex his fists and flex his glute and it sorted out his inballance so he didnt compinsate with a hip flexer issue.

Probably taking that out of context as I did kind of forget stuff.

This was a guy that trained guys for strength.

He builded up the weak areas of the body to make the person overall stronger.

He talked about bad posture and how the body reset itself to make that bad posture home by compinsation.

Over time it developed probelms, he fixed them to reset the home position to offer more strength.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Well done Zara :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:
> 
> Bearing in mind you went above and beyond what we had decided was acceptable :whistling:
> 
> The thing stopping me is getting it off the floor initially - scared of the lower back pain I get. When it's up, it's ok :laugh:
> 
> Belt, No Belt - seems to make no difference to me ...other than the sweat that accumulates under the belt


hehe ta....

trust me I'd have stuck to the plan if I didn't have an audience.... :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> I'll throw in a token WELL DONE ON THE DEADLIFTING post to make you feel better then :lol:


Oh you noticed then.....  



Ak_88 said:


> The core (transverse abdominus) is different to the abs (rectus abdominus), so the exercises you do *should* be different, rather than hoping you can do your core and abs in one go.
> 
> *Oh and stretch out your friggin hams*  I stretch out my adductors/hams/medial glutes (google for stretches) for 2 sets of 30 seconds per limb/side after weights/cardio (so once a day) and it's brought a lot more flexibility about already and made my back a lot more tolerable! That said i can only JUST about touch my toes if i'm sitting on the floor :lol:


yeah yeah yeah...... :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> *BOOOOM*
> 
> 2 great back exercises ( i deleted [email protected] ones:lol: :lol: )
> 
> Well done on DL Z:thumbup1:
> 
> I expect 100kg soon


Thank you sweetie 

100kg before xmas I promise  :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> I wear a belt but then I'm a big gay.
> 
> Nice pulling. You can pull me any time :wub:


Cheers D :wub:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Nice post, some people suffer from foot problems, but yet the foot isnt actually the problem, it may originate farther up the chain at lets say hip flexors.
> 
> Was reading a aweome article yesterday on the fascia and how it is connected throughout the whole body like a chain holding things where they are supposed to be.
> 
> Dont forget we slouch typing, or with a black berry, or while we drive, we lose the natural posture of being strait up.
> 
> The article gave some impressive stretches.
> 
> I wish I could find it on the net and not out of a mag, some very interesting stuff in there.
> 
> *Nice lifting on the deads Zar, if you can do 4, you will do 20 in no time.*
> 
> *
> Make sure they keep an eye on the form for a couple of sessions so you dont pick up any bad habbits, that will limit your progress if you do.*


Theres 2 older powerlifter types in gym keeping me right now thankfully..... they've helped me loads already :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

yesterdays workout @ Flex......

shoulders and abs....

*DB Presses*

10kg x 15

12.5kg x 10 (3 sets)

*Side Raises:*

7.5kg x 10 (2 sets)

10kg x 10 (2 sets)

*Rear Delt Flyes:*

7.5kg x 10 (3 sets)

*Wide Grip Upright Rows:*

12.5kg x 10 (3 sets)

*Cable Side Raises:*

1 plate x 10 (3 sets)

*DB Pullover/Leg Extensions Combined for Abs:*

10kg x 25 (4 sets)

....Then went out last night and am now.... well not hungover..... just not sobered up yet lol. Urgh.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Had some good news/very kind offer from a friend regarding next years comp prep..... am excited about it 

Watch this space..... :thumbup1:

....kinda traumatised at the thought that diet time is looming up again though.... :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dc55 said:


> FAT BLOKE FLY BYE
> 
> nice pulling Zara


Cheers mate..... I can't believe how much of a kick I am getting out of doing it/something new :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dc55 said:


> I know what you mean......the buzz from pulling PB's and heavy weights is what keeps me going.
> 
> Im always buzzing for days after a big lift.
> 
> In the words of hulk..........BOOOOOOOM
> 
> *We ALL expect 100kg very soon. On vid too. OK?*


Deal :thumbup1:

Before xmas is my goal.... which realistically is about 7 weeks now so not that many sessions.... prob not try add any more for a couple weeks just keep trying to improve form etc before adding more weight, maybe up to 90kg in 2-3 weeks just depending on how its all feeling then hopefully 100kg by xmas


----------



## Jem

Nice lat raises Zara !

100kg for xmas - nice one - I'll get to 80 then ! 

Don't forget to film it in your santa's little helper outfit; got to keep the frivolity or you will be accused of serious training.... :whistling:


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> *DB Presses*
> 
> 10kg x 15
> 
> 12.5kg x 10 (3 sets)
> 
> *Side Raises:*
> 
> 7.5kg x 10 (2 sets)
> 
> 10kg x 10 (2 sets)
> 
> .


Just a quick observation / query - if you are lateral raising 10kg properly for 10, I feel you should be dumbbell pressing a bit more.

Slap some mass across those delts :thumbup1:

Are you injured - or is it a case of no one to lift them up to start position for you?

Not putting you down, just that it jumped out at me!


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> 100kg before xmas I promise  :thumbup1:


Great aim, you can do this no problem! Get in


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> Just a quick observation / query - if you are lateral raising 10kg properly for 10, I feel you should be dumbbell pressing a bit more.
> 
> Slap some mass across those delts :thumbup1:
> 
> Are you injured - or is it a case of no one to lift them up to start position for you?
> 
> Not putting you down, just that it jumped out at me!


Yeah no spotter is prob.... also my lat raises i do them standing one side at a time. Prob cheat a bit on heavier ones but i do feel it. The lighter ones are stricter.

I've always struggled with shoulders tbh....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:



> Nice lat raises Zara !
> 
> 100kg for xmas - nice one - I'll get to 80 then !
> 
> Don't forget to film it in your santa's little helper outfit; got to keep the frivolity or you will be accused of serious training.... :whistling:


Serious tr.... WHAT? :blink:

Don't be ridiculous this is a girls journal pmsl..... :whistling:


----------



## dmcc

But you have sexy shoulders.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> But you have sexy shoulders.


Aww ta 

Try saying that when you're drunk eh....? "shexshi shhhhh....." :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Well.... was supposed to be chest day today but for various reasons, its not, so going tomorrow instead.

Shattered though so maybe its a good thing as can barely lift my feet never mind any weights lol....


----------



## Ak_88

Worry not, the best of us are benching tommorow :thumb:


----------



## rodrigo

benched today and had a great workout hope it goes well tomorrow zara :thumb: energy back on track eh:bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rodrigo said:


> benched today and had a great workout hope it goes well tomorrow zara :thumb: energy back on track eh:bounce:


I dunno.... I fell asleep on the sofa with my laptop on my knee and only just woke up now in a sleepy grump with msn making noises at me..... think I may have just made a grumpy post somewhere else before I properly woke up lol :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> Worry not, the best of us are benching tommorow :thumb:


Ah cool - am in the "in crowd" now then hehe :cool2:


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> I dunno.... I fell asleep on the sofa with my laptop on my knee and only just woke up now in a sleepy grump with msn making noises at me..... think I may have just made a grumpy post somewhere else before I properly woke up lol :whistling:


who you??? grumpy??? never :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: LMAO


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Anyone know what I did with my phone....? I need to send a text....


----------



## Guest

Just dropping in to say hello. Havent been on much the last couple weeks

I havent seen your phone. But when you find it feel free to send me a naughty text message


----------



## winger

dmcc said:


> But you have sexy shoulders.


Shoulders please, try not to soften it up. 

Darren, what about the bootie? From the gay persuasion? :confused1:

Putting it simple, is there any part of Zara that might turn you on?

Sorry Zara for the super humo hijack attack.

Maybe it is my not hearing from my hero, Joe?


----------



## winger

ZEUS said:


> Just dropping in to say hello. Havent been on much the last couple weeks
> 
> I havent seen your phone. But when you find it feel free to send me a naughty text message


I think you lack approach......f/king smoothe operator. Hate the song but love the Zeusmaster. <------sorry for not capin that sh1t...lol :beer:


----------



## winger

By the way, do not by any means look at my avatar!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> Just dropping in to say hello. Havent been on much the last couple weeks
> 
> I havent seen your phone. But when you find it feel free to send me a naughty text message


I wondered where the hell u been.... was thinking this earlier as I was going through journals and spotted yours was back a few pages.

Also been using that melatonin again for the last week or so and every time reminds me "wonder where Zeus went" 

Found my phone. I was sitting on it (well it was under the blanket I had on the sofa when I was snoozing). Figured it out when someone texted me


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Shoulders please, try not to soften it up.
> 
> Darren, what about the bootie? From the gay persuasion? :confused1:
> 
> Putting it simple, is there any part of Zara that might turn you on?
> 
> Sorry Zara for the super humo hijack attack.
> 
> Maybe it is my not hearing from my hero, Joe?


Joseph is missed but everyone needs time out for chilling, recuperating and hopefully recovering 

Bring on the op asap :thumbup1:

Turning gay men on could be seen as either a very good or a very bad thing depending on the reason :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> who you??? grumpy??? never :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: LMAO


Me???

No I never am..... :innocent:

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## dmcc

winger said:


> Shoulders please, try not to soften it up.
> 
> Darren, what about the bootie? From the gay persuasion? :confused1:
> 
> Putting it simple, is there any part of Zara that might turn you on?
> 
> Sorry Zara for the super humo hijack attack.
> 
> Maybe it is my not hearing from my hero, Joe?


As much I think Zara is a very attractive woman with a cracking body, my peepee will never get anywhere near her vajayjay.


----------



## WRT

dmcc said:


> As much I think Zara is a very attractive woman with a cracking body, my peepee will never get anywhere near her vajayjay.


Are you gay or something?

:lol:


----------



## Ak_88

Bump for bench updates


----------



## dmcc

Well Tom the number of times you've done me, I thought you'd have worked it out...

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> As much I think Zara is a very attractive woman with a cracking body, my peepee will never get anywhere near her vajayjay.


And as much as Darren is a handsome big bear..... he's talking sense there 

Gay man and straight woman is oil and water lmao :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Well Tom the number of times you've done me, I thought you'd have worked it out...
> 
> :lol: :lol:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> Bump for bench updates


None yet..... was falling asleep every time I sat still, and have sniffles and sneezing.... am asthmatic and thats playing up. Joe told me be careful and not do if tired and ill feeling as would end up injured and have to say all in all I agreed as thats the advice I'd give.... so didn't do it and took today off too which would normally have been the back/DL day. Should be ok tomorrow to train, and have the day off too :thumbup1: so can get a long lie and not be rushed/frazzled etc. However, I may do the back/DL session instead of chest/bi's as will prob be in gym alone and no spotter.... We'll see. I'll go and see if anyone there (and who it is) then decide.... :thumbup1:


----------



## DanJ

Hi Zara, thought i'd pop in and say hi :thumbup1: .

Hope you feel better tomorrow, there's nothing worse than trying to lift big when you are under the weather, it just obliterates your immune system.

Enjoy the lie in  .


----------



## ElfinTan

Get better and lift!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DanJ said:


> Hi Zara, thought i'd pop in and say hi :thumbup1: .
> 
> Hope you feel better tomorrow, there's nothing worse than trying to lift big when you are under the weather, it just obliterates your immune system.
> 
> Enjoy the lie in  .


Cheers mate.... yeah, I don't see point in it tbh. You either hurt yourself or do a sh1t workout and feel crap for it anyway.

Best off resting until feel 100% then giving it 100% in the gym :thumbup1:

I aways enjoy lie-ins :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Get better and lift!!!!!!! :thumb:


Yup :thumbup1:

Like you said other day.... make sure every one is full on...

Half-assed workouts are pointless IMO.... my nose is still sniffly but it was the extreme tiredness/weakness putting me off.... hopefully right good kip will sort that out 

Been taking melatonin again that Zeus sent me from USA :thumbup1: Used it before when struggled to sleep... now been using it to try get deep and restful sleep and feel refreshed. Forgot how good it is  Mind you, been having some nutso dreams!

Dreamed last night that my dog (who was sortof cross between the Am. Bulldog I have now and my old Staffy) was walking upright and was taller than me and had massive traps and lats etc pmsl.... big furry mutt on gear and on 2 legs haha! Was like a cartoon lol.

Then I dreamed that was with 2 friends (dunno who) and they set me up on a date.... they - and the date - were eastern european. Went in friends car to a beach in hawaii.... on this beach there was a hotel overlooking, and every balcony on the hotel had one of those glass water-wall feature things on the outside. From the beach it made it look like the entire front of the hotel was glass with water running down. I thought it was cool and everyone else hated it pmsl.

Then "the date" turned up and was shy...

Odd dreams. Think I woke up then. There was other random stuff too but forgotten it now.

Off to bed to take more melatonin, its nearly as good as GABA for dreams. In fact.... gonna get some GABA from shop this week if I remember and take both together..... I'll be sleeping in a little "Alice in Wonderland" alternate reality 

And back to the subject of dogs.... Blue keeps asking to go out to garden every 5 mins and I can hear his stomach across the room :sad: Looks like I wont be going to bed for a while after all.

Is only 2 degrees C outside tonight too so every time I open back door for him the house goes freezing :ban:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yup :thumbup1:
> 
> Like you said other day.... make sure every one is full on...
> 
> Half-assed workouts are pointless IMO.... my nose is still sniffly but it was the extreme tiredness/weakness putting me off.... hopefully right good kip will sort that out
> 
> Been taking melatonin again that Zeus sent me from USA :thumbup1: Used it before when struggled to sleep... now been using it to try get deep and restful sleep and feel refreshed. Forgot how good it is  Mind you, been having some nutso dreams!
> 
> Dreamed last night that my dog (who was sortof cross between the Am. Bulldog I have now and my old Staffy) was walking upright and was taller than me and had massive traps and lats etc pmsl.... big furry mutt on gear and on 2 legs haha! Was like a cartoon lol.
> 
> Then I dreamed that was with 2 friends (dunno who) and they set me up on a date.... they - and the date - were eastern european. Went in friends car to a beach in hawaii.... on this beach there was a hotel overlooking, and every balcony on the hotel had one of those glass water-wall feature things on the outside. From the beach it made it look like the entire front of the hotel was glass with water running down. I thought it was cool and everyone else hated it pmsl.
> 
> Then "the date" turned up and was shy...
> 
> Odd dreams. Think I woke up then. There was other random stuff too but forgotten it now.
> 
> Off to bed to take more melatonin, its nearly as good as GABA for dreams. In fact.... gonna get some GABA from shop this week if I remember and take both together..... I'll be sleeping in a little "Alice in Wonderland" alternate reality
> 
> And back to the subject of dogs.... Blue keeps asking to go out to garden every 5 mins and I can hear his stomach across the room :sad: Looks like I wont be going to bed for a while after all.
> 
> Is only 2 degrees C outside tonight too so every time I open back door for him the house goes freezing :ban:


Twisted is putting it mildly but funny stuff.

I laughed so hard I actually pulled up some phlegm so thank-you for that Zara. :whistling:

God that's funny, I wonder what all that means?

I don't remember my dreams much but my last dream (2 days ago) a hit man was after me. Maybe I can sick your dog on him. :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Twisted is putting it mildly but funny stuff.
> 
> *I laughed so hard I actually pulled up some phlegm so thank-you for that Zara.* :whistling:
> 
> God that's funny, I wonder what all that means?
> 
> I don't remember my dreams much but my last dream (2 days ago) a hit man was after me. Maybe I can sick your dog on him. :lol:


Happy to help with any congestion-related issues you may have :thumb: :thumbup1:

I know what some of it relates to and its random as hell.... silly conversations have had in last couple of days that I didn't think were that relative etc.....

I got my Am. Bulldog and been contemplating getting another or a British Bulldog.... my friends and I were talking about whether I have a "type" where men are concerned and we all agreed that no, they couldn't be more different age/looks/personality wise etc BUT they were laughing saying I defo have a "type" from the neck down and wont tolerate anyone in my life thats not a bodybuilder..... I think that may explain the dog/bodybuilder hybrid pmsl 

The eastern european girls/date.... I been working with eastern european girls and was dating a Lithuanian bodybuilder recently (not now though) and the shyness may be relating to another bodybuilder mate who is a complete and utter extrovert and very handsome, but told me couple days ago is massively shy with girls and cannot chat them up.

If you think laterally you can usually figure out what your dreams mean.... sometimes you'd rather not though 

Feel free to borrow my American Bulldog/Bodybuilder Hybrid dog to protect you in your dreams  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Been taking melatonin again that Zeus sent me from USA :thumbup1: Used it before when struggled to sleep... now been using it to try get deep and restful sleep and feel refreshed. Forgot how good it is  Mind you, been having some nutso dreams!


Glad the melatonin is helping Zara:thumbup1: Let me know if you need some more and I can send you some over. It's no trouble and I know how important good sleep is. The thing I like about melatonin is that it helps you get a nice sleep with no sides or hangover(apart from the dreams:laugh


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> Glad the melatonin is helping Zara:thumbup1: Let me know if you need some more and I can send you some over. It's no trouble and I know how important good sleep is. The thing I like about melatonin is that it helps you get a nice sleep with no sides or hangover(apart from the dreams:laugh


Awww you're a star thank you  Not all that far into 2nd tub so be ok for a while :thumbup1: Its great actually, god only knows why they dont sell it in UK ffs.... :cursing: It is, as you say, a nice peaceful and restful sleep :thumbup1:

I may be giving you a shout come diet time though as thats when I really struggle to sleep for some reason and most nights take nytol/GABA/ZMA before bed....

I can live with the dreams..... hell they entertain me  :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Awww you're a star thank you  Not all that far into 2nd tub so be ok for a while :thumbup1: Its great actually, god only knows why they dont sell it in UK ffs.... :cursing: It is, as you say, a nice peaceful and restful sleep :thumbup1:
> 
> I may be giving you a shout come diet time though as thats when I really struggle to sleep for some reason and most nights take nytol/GABA/ZMA before bed....
> 
> I can live with the dreams..... hell they entertain me  :thumb:


Sounds good just let me know. I am off to try and get some good sleep and maybe catch one of those crazy entertaining dreams


----------



## DanJ

Rminds me of when i went to Kenya at the beginning of the year, the Malaria Tablets made me sleep like a baby but gave me the weirdest, most vivd dreams that i can still remember to this day. I would look forward to going to bed because i knew i would dream something bizarre!!

Weird, lol.


----------



## winger

I had another dream last night that was kind of silly.

I was driving a car from the back seat lying down on my back and the window started to fog up. I couldn't reach the defroster button but in the dream I thought, if I cant reach the defrost button how can I reach the steering wheel? :confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> I had another dream last night that was kind of silly.
> 
> I was driving a car from the back seat lying down on my back and the window started to fog up. I couldn't reach the defroster button but in the dream I thought, if I cant reach the defrost button how can I reach the steering wheel? :confused1:


Ha ha ha... I hate that when in the middle of a dream you realise what you are doing is impossible and/or makes no sense 

I often dream am driving and the brakes in my car dont work.... I never crash but it does stress me out a great deal at the time....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DanJ said:


> Rminds me of when i went to Kenya at the beginning of the year, the Malaria Tablets made me sleep like a baby but gave me the weirdest, most vivd dreams that i can still remember to this day. I would look forward to going to bed because i knew i would dream something bizarre!!
> 
> Weird, lol.


I get like that if I am taking GABA.... look forward to my mad dreams and wonder what little incredible adventures I am going to have next 

Am sure Lewis Carroll took something like that to have written Alice in Wonderland lmao...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Trained like a pussy today :sad:

Was alone in the gym, had "the fear" on bench cos no spotter.... that, and the fact that I still feel weak as a kitten anyway.... just don't have any oomph or drive about me at all this week, even loaded up on eph....

Sooo.... I just did a light workout, didn't push anything, and only did chest.... will do biceps another day.

*Bench:*

empty bar x 15 - twice. Did as warmup but didn't feel warmed up so did twice.

Is bloody freezing in gym now - need to wrap up more. Time to dig out the canterbury base layer stuff as was actually shivering between sets.

40kg x 10

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

Defo had 50kg in me but also had no spotter and no confidence so didn't even try....

*Incline DB Bench:*

12.5kg x 8

12.5kg x 9

12.5kg x 8

....could have done 15kg.... if had spotter.

*
Iso Machiney thing Pec Flyes:*

3 plates x 8

4 plates x 8

4 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

Then went home.

However... My mate Darren came in and said he'd been looking for me on mon to train chest as he was on his own, and he been spotting me last couple weeks... he's competing next year as well but with BNBF... anyway he said he'd train with me on mondays for chest/bi's if I am around same time as him so thats very cool and handy :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Nice bench ! I did it by mistake today WTF :laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

Cool....now all you need to do is turn up on time hahahahaha!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Nice bench ! I did it by mistake today WTF :laugh:


lol how u manage that???? :laugh:

Cheers... normally do 50kg though at least so it was a bit pants :sad:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Cool....now all you need to do is turn up on time hahahahaha!


Yup haha..... :tongue:


----------



## winger

Sweet dreams Zara.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Sweet dreams Zara.


Ta


----------



## DanJ

How was wonderland Zara?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DanJ said:


> How was wonderland Zara?


Puppies/dogs in revolving doors... every space had a dog in it... all walking round like they were getting exercised and people looking in choosing which one they wanted.... each revolving door had different types of dogs... big, small, male, female, dark colours, bull-breeds etc....

In a little boat on a pond with water fountain things, floating past fixture things with plates of sushi etc on and nabbing your food as you floated past....

Horses and fields.... cant exactly remember what that one was about... and something about a house.... something to do with the windows and somebody was getting into trouble...


----------



## DanJ

Zara-Leoni said:


> Puppies/dogs in revolving doors... every space had a dog in it... all walking round like they were getting exercised and people looking in choosing which one they wanted.... each revolving door had different types of dogs... big, small, male, female, dark colours, bull-breeds etc....
> 
> In a little boat on a pond with water fountain things, floating past fixture things with plates of sushi etc on and nabbing your food as you floated past....
> 
> Horses and fields.... cant exactly remember what that one was about... and something about a house.... something to do with the windows and somebody was getting into trouble...


I've gotta get me some of these, it sounds like fun :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

*HA!!!! * :bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce:

*
*

*
*Hehehehehe....... Ohhh I'm such a little smart @rse 

Sooooo......

Today was Back day.

Now quick recap for those who didnt tune in last week... Today was my 4th ever DL session. 1st week I got 60kg, 2nd week was 70kg and 3rd week was 80kg.... today was the 4th one.

Was feeling pretty chuffed with myself going up 10kg per week but thought going for 90kg this week might be pushing my luck. However had set myself a goal of 100kg by Xmas.

But.....

*I got 100kg today....* :cool2:  :thumb:

So now new revised goal for Xmas is 120kg hehe..... 

*Deadlifts:*

Warmup - Empty Bar x 15

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 8

90kg x 4

*100kg* x 1 and a half......

1st one I didn't fully straighten was only about 90% there so took a pause and a big deep breath and did another :thumbup1:

Paddy and Raymond were there.... something about the way they just tell you to do it kinda makes you do it..... they're older than me and well.... I wouldn't dare argue 

The voice goes "RIGHT.... c'mon now... deep breath.... @rse down.... don't [email protected] about... LIFT" There's no arguing with it you just do it...  :laugh:

When I get to 120kg thats double my bodyweight :thumbup1:

So, rest of it...

*Close & Wide Grip Chins:*

Alternated between 2, and had spotter as can do maybe one and a half pmsl....

Close grip x 9

Wide grip x 9

Close grip x 8

Wide grip x 8

*Single Arm DB Rows:*

20kg x 8

25kg x 6

*30kg* x 4**

**Another PB :thumbup1: and half my bodyweight 

*Low Pulley Rows with V-Grip Handle:*

35 x 10

40 x 10

45 x 10

At this point was close to spewing my guts up 

Crawled home and lying shaking on the sofa eating :thumb:


----------



## Jem

:blowme: :w00t: :blink:

Think I need a Paddy and Ted ....WELL DONE GIRLIE

You're only a dot as well !

Fook

You must be well chuffed

REPS xxx:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> :blowme: :w00t: :blink:
> 
> Think I need a Paddy and Ted ....WELL DONE GIRLIE
> 
> You're only a dot as well !
> 
> Fook
> 
> You must be well chuffed
> 
> REPS xxx:thumbup1:


Hehehehehe :cool2: 

5ft 2.... height of nonsense apparently 

Apparently my forms still off in that I am straightening my legs too quick and so at top part am too bent from the waist and lower back is still doing too much work.

Said I need to drive upwards kinda through @rse more and keep chest more up and forwards.... 

One good thing.... grips not an issue at all yet :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88

Jolly good Z.

I did exactly the same as you yesterday. Ego got the better of me and i ended up doing 140 for 5 with overly backy form which tends to happen as i go heavier.

Sounds like we both need to find the ideal balance between heaviness and ability to drive through the buns :thumb:


----------



## evad

nice work on the 100 dead chuckey creme egg


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> Jolly good Z.
> 
> I did exactly the same as you yesterday. Ego got the better of me and i ended up doing 140 for 5 with overly backy form which tends to happen as i go heavier.
> 
> Sounds like we both need to find the ideal balance between heaviness and ability to drive through the buns :thumb:


Yup.... best watch though.... am catching ya up...


----------



## winger

Two times bodyweight is most impressive. Great job Zara!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> nice work on the 100 dead chuckey creme egg


Ta 

Ooohhhhh creme eggs eh...? Mmmmmm.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dc55 said:


> phwoar.....very impressive Z.
> 
> Bet your still buzzing hey?
> 
> Excellent lifting.


Ta, and yup 

No vid though sorry mate.... it was somewhat unplanned lol!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Two times bodyweight is most impressive. Great job Zara!


Not there yet lol.... plan to be by christmas though :thumbup1:


----------



## Sylar

EXCELLENT lifts there Ms Zara-Leoni, I'm impressed! Especially on the 100KG Deads!!! Fcuking A! :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc

100kg DL? Phwoar. Fancy a shag?


----------



## dixie normus

Well done Zara, that's awesome deadlifting! Maybe you should become a powerlifter like chilsi suggested:lol:

PSUEDO REPS:thumb:


----------



## Jem

I love the way everyone is still offering reps out ! who needs points eh ?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dc55 said:


> Vids are nice but why would anyone lie?
> 
> Super lifting. You wait till hulk finds out......


haha told him.... got the hulk seal of approval... though for all I know at this moment he thinks I said I ate 100 jaffa cakes..  :lol:

This is true... however u know what ppl are like.... :tongue: I train around too many ppl to be able to get away with lying anyway lol.... If the 120 is better planned I'll get that though... and I may try get 100 even on phone between now and then if theres a quiet time in gym and someone is there


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Sylar said:


> EXCELLENT lifts there Ms Zara-Leoni, I'm impressed! Especially on the 100KG Deads!!! Fcuking A! :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


Thank you Ll..... err.... Mr Smith


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> 100kg DL? Phwoar. Fancy a shag?


Oh.... go on then.... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dixie normus said:


> Well done Zara, that's awesome deadlifting! Maybe you should become a powerlifter like chilsi suggested:lol:
> 
> PSUEDO REPS:thumb:


hahaha aye.... I think it was that ba baracus one was it not? pmsl...

*maybe I did it after that comment purely out of spite*  :devil2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> I love the way everyone is still offering reps out ! who needs points eh ?


Oh I know.....! I should have saved it for after we get reps and points again eh? DOH! Wasted opportunity right there.... 



*Dnt worry peeps..... am keeping a tally of what am owed here......* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh I know.....! I should have saved it for after we get reps and points again eh? DOH! Wasted opportunity right there....
> 
> 
> 
> *Dnt worry peeps..... am keeping a tally of what am owed here......* :lol: :lol: :lol:


Loving your work :beer:


----------



## Ak_88

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yup.... best watch though.... am catching ya up...


Ssshh, this is the second week in over a year i've pulled conventional stance :lol: :lol:


----------



## winger

dmcc said:


> 100kg DL? Phwoar. Fancy a shag?


LOL


----------



## Chris1

100kg, that's some good lifting right there.

Not bad for a little un'


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Chris1 said:


> 100kg, that's some good lifting right there.
> 
> Not bad for a little un'


....on her 4th attempt 

Now serious question... I weigh 60kg (now... off season fatty :whistling: ) so am curious now.... have started paying more attention....

Whats the kinda rule of thumb with DL/bench/squats v's bodyweight....?

If I get the 120kg by Xmas that I now want I'm double bodyweight... and can nearly do bodyweight on bench on 1st attempt.... (reckon might get it this week coming...)... What are the kinda accepted benchmarks I should be going for...?


----------



## Chris1

Not really got a clue TBH. Joe's the guy for this I reckon.

I'm 124kg, bench 150, squat prob 170 - 180 and dead 200 (should be more). So I reckon that makes you stronger than me lol

Can't even think of a suitable excuse this time FFS :angry:


----------



## Ak_88

Zara-Leoni said:


> ....on her 4th attempt
> 
> Now serious question... I weigh 60kg (now... off season fatty :whistling: ) so am curious now.... have started paying more attention....
> 
> Whats the kinda rule of thumb with DL/bench/squats v's bodyweight....?
> 
> If I get the 120kg by Xmas that I now want I'm double bodyweight... and can nearly do bodyweight on bench on 1st attempt.... (reckon might get it this week coming...)... What are the kinda accepted benchmarks I should be going for...?


I *think* from memory it's something like 1x/1.5x/2x BW for B/S/D, can't remember how it relates to reps or singles and training status. These might help though;

http://www.exrx.net/Testing/WeightLifting/SquatStandards.html

http://www.exrx.net/Testing/WeightLifting/BenchStandards.html

http://www.exrx.net/Testing/WeightLifting/DeadliftStandards.html


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> I *think* from memory it's something like *1x/1.5x/2x BW for B/S/D,* can't remember how it relates to reps or singles and training status. These might help though;
> 
> http://www.exrx.net/Testing/WeightLifting/SquatStandards.html
> 
> http://www.exrx.net/Testing/WeightLifting/BenchStandards.html
> 
> http://www.exrx.net/Testing/WeightLifting/DeadliftStandards.html


I think thats the thing I was thinking of..... I remember something being said about the "benchmark" ('scuse the pun  ) being that once you could bench your own bodyweight that was acceptable/respectable...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Chris1 said:


> Not really got a clue TBH. Joe's the guy for this I reckon.
> 
> I'm 124kg, bench 150, squat prob 170 - 180 and dead 200 (should be more). So I reckon that makes you stronger than me lol
> 
> Can't even think of a suitable excuse this time FFS :angry:


He's just gner tell me its 3x your bodyweight on everything....


----------



## rs007

outstanding lifting Zara, i had a sneaky suspicion this would happen, although not as much and not so quick - as your body got into the groove of deadlifting. Fantastic stuff.

Reckon you have woken up some dormant genetics here, can't wait to see what this does to you over long term!!


----------



## ElfinTan

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

That's what we want....fcking get in there!!!!!!


----------



## winger

Ak_88 said:


> I *think* from memory it's something like 1x/1.5x/2x BW for B/S/D, can't remember how it relates to reps or singles and training status. These might help though;
> 
> http://www.exrx.net/Testing/WeightLifting/SquatStandards.html
> 
> http://www.exrx.net/Testing/WeightLifting/BenchStandards.html
> 
> http://www.exrx.net/Testing/WeightLifting/DeadliftStandards.html


That was really cool!


----------



## hackskii

Ak_88 said:


> I *think* from memory it's something like 1x/1.5x/2x BW for B/S/D, can't remember how it relates to reps or singles and training status. These might help though;
> 
> http://www.exrx.net/Testing/WeightLifting/SquatStandards.html
> 
> http://www.exrx.net/Testing/WeightLifting/BenchStandards.html
> 
> http://www.exrx.net/Testing/WeightLifting/DeadliftStandards.html


Wow, I really like that.

I see my dead lift is not as good as I thought it was now:cursing:

Bench is good though....lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Cool- 2 advanced and 1 elite


----------



## ElfinTan

But this lady here puts us ALL to shame -


----------



## winger

How is that possibe? That is so Impressive and she still looks like a Lady.


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> How is that possibe? That is so Impressive and she still looks like a Lady.


She's incredible -

http://www.youtube.com/user/Anetaflorczykcom#p/u/22/Zyv2T8nnMd8

My guess is she aint natty but even so it's just some awesome lifting...and as you quite rightly say she still is very much a 'she'!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> outstanding lifting Zara, i had a sneaky suspicion this would happen, although not as much and not so quick - as your body got into the groove of deadlifting. Fantastic stuff.
> 
> Reckon you have woken up some dormant genetics here, can't wait to see what this does to you over long term!!


Cheers mate... hope you're right 

Saw Paddy today and he was asking how back was today etc... I said was fine and we were discussing yesterdays session - I mentioned it getting easier once I get the points sorted he mentioned about my form. He said that actually I only do those things with heavier weight when I tire... Apparently when doing the sets with 60kg he says it was absolutely spot on... but its when weights heavier or I tire I go up too quick with legs. He reckons combination of growing confidence to lean back into it and drive legs up slower, plus core getting stronger as I do it, will sort it out fine 

Said same as you as well.... he's curious now to see what happens from here as came on as quick.... no pressure then eh.... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:
> 
> That's what we want....fcking get in there!!!!!!


    

Should have seen the state of me yesterday.... was high as a kite and couldn't sit still haha.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Cool- 2 advanced and 1 elite


I got advanced on bench and deads.... 

Don't squat..... yet.

Might as well say it now lol.

Was thinking about the whole leg training issue.

I've been a smug git all my days about the fact that I "don't need" to train legs... :whistling: Fact was, they overpowered my upper body before.

Well, since my starting off days I've grown upper body. When I first decided I wanted to compete and started to prepare for my 1st show less than a year later, I measured everything. I can remember it all off by heart.

I've put on 3 inches on my arms and about 7 inches on chest since then.

Doesn't sound much by most peoples standards I know, however putting into context that I'm literally half the weight of some people on here and only 5ft 2, its made a fair old difference 

I took these measurements last night and had a good old look in the mirror.

Legs haven't changed much. Might be 1-1.5 inches bigger.... dunno why cos its not like I train them lol... Anyway. Thing is.... they no longer look big.

So I reckon I'm gonna have to bite the bullet and start training 'em.... :crying:

I thought about this earlier this year.... I think I did 2 sessions with squats and gave it up as a bad job.... :whistling:

Well I don't think I'm gonna get off with it anymore.

I might start tomorrow......

.....still aint training my fecking calfs though pmsl!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> But this lady here puts us ALL to shame -


Holy [email protected] :blink:

:rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Right... gner have some food, take some eph, then go find out what this "leg training" malarky is all about.....


----------



## WRT

ElfinTan said:


> But this lady here puts us ALL to shame -


Holy ****! mg:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Decided to wait a while to go to gym as Lex and Robert were training legs so they'd be using same stuff with stupid amount of weight so would jst be awkward messing around....

Just been informed we have a new power rack as of today! COINCIDENTLY the day I decide to start leg training so cant even wuss out of squats pmsl!

.....and that you can see your breath and everything in icing up so to wrap up warm.

I fvcking hate winter.... :cursing:

Off to dig out a hat etc.....


----------



## ElfinTan

Perfect time to start squatting!!!!


----------



## rs007

Damn, I cant believe I didnt know about thread subscription until now :lol:

Oh well, bit belated, but subscribed :lol:

Squatting? Well, heres the thing. Assuming you are suited to them bodily, ie you can do them without fking yourself up bad, then you stand to gain a lot more from them IMO than just leg stimulation.

Bit like deadlifts - I blieve the sheer magnitude of the exercise upregulates the body, switches it up a gear. Done right it will hit your quads, hams, glutes (never a bad thing for a girly!) as well as all your core stabilisers.

Some people believe the sheer stress of big movements like this can stimulate a favourable hormone profile for muscle growth, although I am not sure if this is specifically in males... but logically you would think it would do it in females too, afterall the body is getting a hammering, and the response is to up all systems to deal with it...

Get in :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

Squat update Zara?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Perfect time to start squatting!!!!


Aye... almost like there was some divine/greater plan in place..... :confused1: :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> Damn, I cant believe I didnt know about thread subscription until now :lol:
> 
> Oh well, bit belated, but subscribed :lol:
> 
> Squatting? Well, heres the thing. Assuming you are suited to them bodily, ie you can do them without fking yourself up bad, then you stand to gain a lot more from them IMO than just leg stimulation.
> 
> Bit like deadlifts - I blieve the sheer magnitude of the exercise upregulates the body, switches it up a gear. Done right it will hit your quads, hams, glutes (never a bad thing for a girly!) as well as all your core stabilisers.
> 
> Some people believe the sheer stress of big movements like this can stimulate a favourable hormone profile for muscle growth, although I am not sure if this is specifically in males... but logically you would think it would do it in females too, afterall the body is getting a hammering, and the response is to up all systems to deal with it...
> 
> Get in :thumbup1:


Agree about the big movements.... If only because I've learned that just adding that one exercise suddenly makes me feel like I've trained when I leave the gym now.... can't explain it any other way.

The rest just feels like [email protected] about...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Squat update Zara?


Yeah....

Well suffice to say I'll not be jumping around grinning like a cheshire cat over squats for quite some time.... :sneaky2:

Thats not to say I didn't like them.... cos I did.... Just that I'm not any good at them.

TBH its not a massive surprise that I picked up deads and bench as quick, since I already trained back and chest anyway.... However I knew squats was gonna be a fvcker, cos I don't train legs.

So. Eph etc duly taken, went to the gym, wrapped up for an arctic expedition as advised, and stuck this into the rather loud sound system we have in the gym.... 



 (nobody else in gym but me and got no neighbours (in our field pmsl), so up to ridiculously loud volume it went.....)

Warmed up etc.... (empty bar).

*
Squats:*

40kg x 10

definately to parallel and felt fine

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

definately not to parallel and not a snowballs chance in hell I could have done so! :cursing: :sad:

Looking on the bright side.... unlike before when I tried them, I didn't think my knees were gonna pop.

*Leg extensions:*

27kg x 10

36kg x 10

45kg x 10

We have 2 machines... I hate this one but the other one was stuck on a setting that someone with huge paws has screwed on so tight that I couldnt budge it :cursing:

*
Incline sled-type leg press:*

Had a bit of a back workout first as I had to unload about 700kg worth of 25kg plates first :cursing:

Assuming the unladen machine is around 30kg.....

80kg x 10

130kg x 10

130kg x 10

Now I feel like someone has given me a local anaesthetic in my quads lol.... :tongue:

Got into car.... PWO shake went down in one mouthful... got home and meal didn't even touch insides of gob.... practically inhaled my food down in one pmsl.... Not normally so hungry so soon after shake... Interesting...

Anyway..... fairly safe to say its not worth expecting anything interesting from me re: squats for quite some time...


----------



## WRT

Nice session! With that music blaring out on full volume would help loads, I get angry as f*ck when lifting and listening to heavy metal:thumbup1: lolol


----------



## Beklet

Huh I was stuck trying to do 60 for MONTHS!!! (A bit like the bloody 100 lol :lol: )


----------



## Ak_88

Once you get the form right for squats the weight will come on quickly. Just make sure you learn it sooner rather than later.

Unfortunately 3.5 years of training and 2 back injuries later i've still not mastered it :crying:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

WRT said:


> Nice session! With that music blaring out on full volume would help loads, I get angry as f*ck when lifting and listening to heavy metal:thumbup1: lolol


Is one of the things I love about my gym... its private no staff etc, let myself in with key whenever I want, its filthy and freezing, no heating but hey - important stuff - awesome sound system and heavy stuff to lift :thumbup1:

And no neighbours means nobody to complain :rockon:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Huh I was stuck trying to do 60 for MONTHS!!! (A bit like the bloody 100 lol :lol: )


Yeah but I didn't actually do 60kg cos I only went about 2/3rds of the way down lol.... :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> Once you get the form right for squats the weight will come on quickly. Just make sure you learn it sooner rather than later.
> 
> Unfortunately 3.5 years of training and 2 back injuries later i've still not mastered it :crying:


TBH this is the one exercise am not worried about form with.... I think its perfectly ok.... Its just that the muscles in my legs are like putty.... I've never trained them so they simply have no strength.... :thumbdown:


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah but I didn't actually do 60kg cos I only went about 2/3rds of the way down lol.... :whistling:


I think this is just because its so alien to you, not just squatting, but training legs as a whole.

I'll bet it was supporting groups that destabilised you.

If you stick at it, you will get a groove, I garauntee it (assuming your biomechanics don't precude you that is) - just might take a bit more perseverance... but I word on the street is *ahem* you can be a bit stubborn :lol: 

Shouldnt be an issue then :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> I think this is just because its so alien to you, not just squatting, but training legs as a whole.
> 
> I'll bet it was supporting groups that destabilised you.
> 
> If you stick at it, you will get a groove, I garauntee it (assuming your biomechanics don't precude you that is) - just might take a bit more perseverance... but I *word on the street is *ahem* you can be a bit stubborn* :lol:
> 
> Shouldnt be an issue then :lol:


 :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:

MOI?????????????? :lol:

The whole movement feels ok and like I said.... 40kg was a breeze could do that all day.....

Odd things I noticed though... heels kept wanting to come up off the floor? And at 60kg on last set, the arches of my feet were hurting.... Which reminds me... I have got insole things to collect from docs that they made cos the inside of each foot isn't properly supported and cardio was hurting my knees on diet... fvck.... that was months ago.... they better still have them.... :cursing:

Yeah... thats prob why the arches felt weird then....


----------



## evad

not sure how much help it is but with squats i found a thin block of wood under the heels helps. i wear old shox and there's a groove that goes in nicely, however miss the groove and your bu55ered

everyones different but it took me a bit of time to work out what thickness of wood was needed i still squat like a girlie girl though


----------



## DanJ

Zara-Leoni said:


> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:
> 
> MOI?????????????? :lol:
> 
> The whole movement feels ok and like I said.... 40kg was a breeze could do that all day.....
> 
> Odd things I noticed though... heels kept wanting to come up off the floor? And at 60kg on last set, the arches of my feet were hurting.... Which reminds me... I have got insole things to collect from docs that they made cos the inside of each foot isn't properly supported and cardio was hurting my knees on diet... fvck.... that was months ago.... they better still have them.... :cursing:
> 
> Yeah... thats prob why the arches felt weird then....


Its a common problem to want to lift your heels, does your gym have a plank you can put under your heels to aid stability? That way you are only fighting the bar and not your form as well.

Niiiiiiiiice deadlifting by the way :thumb:


----------



## evad

DanJ said:


> Its a common problem to want to lift your heels, does your gym have a plank you can put under your heels to aid stability? That way you are only fighting the bar and not your form as well.
> 
> Niiiiiiiiice deadlifting by the way :thumb:


i said it first so that means your officially slow :lol:

window licker slow :thumb:


----------



## DanJ

davetherave said:


> i said it first so that means your officially slow :lol:
> 
> window licker slow :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Can't argue with you there, i'll get back to my window now!! :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> not sure how much help it is but with squats i found a thin block of wood under the heels helps. i wear old shox and there's a groove that goes in nicely, however miss the groove and your bu55ered
> 
> everyones different but it took me a bit of time to work out what thickness of wood was needed i still squat like a girlie girl though


Wont that just hold you on your toes and make the problem worse though? :confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DanJ said:


> Its a common problem to want to lift your heels, does your gym have a plank you can put under your heels to aid stability? That way you are only fighting the bar and not your form as well.
> 
> Niiiiiiiiice deadlifting by the way :thumb:


Yeah theres bits of wood and stuff all over the place... but I'd have thought heels coming up was a fault that needed fixing...? :confused1:

I'll ask Joe if am allowed a plank or not 

Ta.... me likes deadlifting now....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DanJ said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Can't argue with you there, i'll get back to my window now!! :lol:


While you're at it, mine could do with a wash.....


----------



## evad

Zara-Leoni said:


> Wont that just hold you on your toes and make the problem worse though? :confused1:


i dont see its necessarily a problem to be honest, it may be due to it being a new movement for you and just getting used to it, or it may be, dare i say tight hamstrings? 

i sound like i know what im talking about now so am in dangerous territory


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> i dont see its necessarily a problem to be honest, it may be due to it being a new movement for you and just getting used to it, *or it may be, dare i say tight hamstrings? *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> i sound like i know what im talking about now so am in dangerous territory


I've heard that too, though I have very tight hamstrings and no real problem keeping my heels on the floor, though I tend to squat barefoot anyway....


----------



## DanJ

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah theres bits of wood and stuff all over the place... but I'd have thought heels coming up was a fault that needed fixing...? :confused1:
> 
> I'll ask Joe if am allowed a plank or not
> 
> Ta.... me likes deadlifting now....


See thats the problem with squats, everyones musculature make-up is different, and this may be something you can work round and improve your form to the point where you don't need it, or you may not. However for the time being it will be far safer for you to have your feet firmly planted while trying to get your form spot-on, rather then lifting and potentially injuring yourself.

Squats are a fantastic movement, but they are not the be all and end all :thumb: .

Dan


----------



## DanJ

Zara-Leoni said:


> While you're at it, mine could do with a wash.....


 :lol: :lol: :lol: It's more of a hobby than a job, but i'm prepared to take wages. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> i dont see its necessarily a problem to be honest, it may be due to it being a new movement for you and just getting used to it, or it may be, dare i say tight hamstrings?
> 
> i sound like i know what im talking about now so am in dangerous territory





Beklet said:


> I've heard that too, though I have very tight hamstrings and no real problem keeping my heels on the floor, though I tend to squat barefoot anyway....


Crossed my mind as my hams are tight too.... so much so I've even taken to stretching them occasionally.... :blink:

See it crossed my mind that if hams are tight and I stick @rse out, heels will come up... and if push heels down, @rse will tuck in a bit and back will round a bit which isn't good (I tried this....).

And the plank of wood idea surely just deals with symptom rather than cause....?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DanJ said:


> See thats the problem with squats, everyones musculature make-up is different, and this may be something you can work round and improve your form to the point where you don't need it, or you may not. However for the time being it will be far safer for you to have your feet firmly planted while trying to get your form spot-on, rather then lifting and potentially injuring yourself.
> 
> Squats are a fantastic movement, but they are not the be all and end all :thumb: .
> 
> Dan


No... the more I think on it, I dont like the plank of wood idea.

I am stable enough at the weight I am doing and form is fine I believe though Paddy and Raymond shall confirm this for me one way or another soon enough... Looks alright to me though TBH. I'd rather fix the heel prob than work round it.

I shall fix it and THEN lift heavier.

And I've decided I'm doing squats so that means I'm doing them regardless.

What was that you were saying there Ramsay......? :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DanJ said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: It's more of a hobby than a job, but i'm prepared to take wages. :lol: :lol:


Surely getting to lick my windows is payment enough...? :confused1:

Car needs doing too.... :lol:


----------



## DanJ

Zara-Leoni said:


> No... the more I think on it, I dont like the plank of wood idea.
> 
> I am stable enough at the weight I am doing and form is fine I believe though Paddy and Raymond shall confirm this for me one way or another soon enough... Looks alright to me though TBH. I'd rather fix the heel prob than work round it.
> 
> I shall fix it and THEN lift heavier.
> 
> And I've decided I'm doing squats so that means I'm doing them regardless.
> 
> What was that you were saying there Ramsay......? :whistling:


Spot on, good decision and once your form is up you should be rapidly upping the weight. With such a strong DL, you will already have strong glutes and hams.


----------



## DanJ

Zara-Leoni said:


> Surely getting to lick my windows is payment enough...? :confused1:
> 
> Car needs doing too.... :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

Oh ffs, my tongue will be worn down to a stub!! Then i'll be no use to anyone :innocent: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

I started out squatting with wee plates under my heels. Only needed them for a few sessions until my hips opened up (oooo baby) and them just got rid of them. I've used this method with other people and it's worked a treat. Also Fat Pete (Radcliffe - UK masters powerlifting champ and all round fantastic pie eating chap) has also used this method when taking peple through a squatting session at our place and if it's good enough for him then trust me it must be ok to do for the man is a legend! :0)


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> I started out squatting with wee plates under my heels. Only needed them for a few sessions until my hips opened up (oooo baby) and them just got rid of them. I've used this method with other people and it's worked a treat. Also Fat Pete (Radcliffe - UK masters powerlifting champ and all round fantastic pie eating chap) has also used this method when taking peple through a squatting session at our place and if it's good enough for him then trust me it must be ok to do for the man is a legend! :0)


Now wee plates I can maybe see the sense in... Like wee 2.5kg olympic flat ones? But not planks of wood lol....

Opening up hips...? Any more info....?

I take it this heels coming up thing is common to begin with then?


----------



## DanJ

Zara-Leoni said:


> Now wee plates I can maybe see the sense in... Like wee 2.5kg olympic flat ones? But not planks of wood lol....
> 
> Opening up hips...? Any more info....?
> 
> I take it this heels coming up thing is common to begin with then?


Lol, not big planks. Just enough to fill the gap between lifted heel and floor. Most gyms have some with varying thicknesses. I have used plates also when training clients, but often found that they moved out of place when getting into position with the bar, a plank doesn't move around as much as two individual plates. Same principal though.

As Tan said about opening the hips up, its going to be an alien movement to your body, and like anything your body neeeds to adjust itself to be able to do this movement effectively. Its a very common problem when doing squats for the first few times. Quite similar to how many people find it difficult to do deadlifts, at first, with correct form as it feels un-natural on the lower back.


----------



## winger

You can curl your toes up while squating.

Keep the bar in the center of your feet.

Also you can put the bar back further on your back, was the bar on your neck?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> You can curl your toes up while squating.
> 
> Keep the bar in the center of your feet.
> 
> Also you can put the bar back further on your back, *was the bar on your neck?*


Nah cos that hurts lol.... It was further back kinda on my traps.... 

Toes up might work...


----------



## rs007

personally - totally my own opinion - but if you are lifting heels, I would keep my foot flat, and not go down as far - gradually you will get the depth - but get used to and build technique having your feet planted flat rather than lifting heels IMO.

Just my own preference, my calves are completely inflexible, and this is how I worked at it to stop my heels lifting.


----------



## winger

rs007 said:


> personally - totally my own opinion - but if you are lifting heels, I would keep my foot flat, and not go down as far - gradually you will get the depth - but get used to and build technique having your feet planted flat rather than lifting heels IMO.
> 
> Just my own preference, my calves are completely inflexible, and this is how I worked at it to stop my heels lifting.


Why not stretch the calves out? :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> personally - totally my own opinion - but if you are lifting heels, I would keep my foot flat, and not go down as far - gradually you will get the depth - but get used to and build technique having your feet planted flat rather than lifting heels IMO.
> 
> Just my own preference, my calves are completely inflexible, and this is how I worked at it to stop my heels lifting.


My calves are stretchy as hell due to horseriding... I can stand on a step or box and drop my heels down til toes are near my shins lol.... however thats only the calves stretching and the hamstrings are tight as hell.... also horseriding as its the calves and quads that stretch and the hamstrings contract....

Defo the hams needing sorted methinks.... more stretching required....yaaawwwwnnnnn... :yawn:

Interesting that some say put something under heels and some say dont go down as far....

Am still inclined to go with gut feeling of fix problem not symptom... ie fix inflexible hams rather than put wedge under heels.... ie pretty much as you say above.

As for what to do in the interim.... wedge or dont go as deep....? well Joe will be back tomorrow then we'll see. I said I'd listen to him, so listen I shall 

Funny cos last year I had a prob with knees kinda giving way when I tried squatting and it was a quad weakness on the downward motion that was prob physio discovered... seems to have gone away..?? Not that I am complaining mind!


----------



## dmcc

I wouldn't worry too much, I train for PL and don't always go to parallel FFS... Hip flexibility is important though and at the moment that's holding me back.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> I wouldn't worry too much, I train for PL and don't always go to parallel FFS... Hip flexibility is important though and at the moment that's holding me back.


Well I felt that even if I wasn't going to parallel, I was better doing the weight than not doing it lol.... could go parallel with 40kg but felt too easy so seemed pointless...


----------



## ElfinTan

Had 3 new lads squatting last week. One of them we placed the wee 2.5's under...this week they were removed and he's ATG feet flat on the floor. Just another tip. Don't squat in squidgy trainers..they were not designed to have 50/60/70/80+kg extra. There is too much give in them. You need a firm base. I've got some squatting shoes but just as good to start with are some cheap baseball boots...something with a solid heel. If you have a substantial amount of weight hutched on you back it backs sense to have a stable base and not be standing on the trainer version of a bouncy castle :0)


----------



## Linny

Bare foot squatting if your gym allows it is good, I prefer that feel more balanced.

Top work on the deads chuck :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Linny said:


> Bare foot squatting if your gym allows it is good, I prefer that feel more balanced.
> 
> Top work on the deads chuck :thumbup1:


Have to admit I find that more comfortable at heavier weights, same with deads :thumb:

(otherwise I just seem to tip forward, even in my 'flat' trainers)


----------



## Linny

Beklet said:


> Have to admit I find that more comfortable at heavier weights, same with deads :thumb:
> 
> (otherwise I just seem to tip forward, even in my 'flat' trainers)


Me too chuckle, bare foot is the way forwards


----------



## hackskii

Blocks under heels tend to put more strain on the knees.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Had 3 new lads squatting last week. One of them we placed the wee 2.5's under...this week they were removed and he's ATG feet flat on the floor. Just another tip. Don't squat in squidgy trainers..they were not designed to have 50/60/70/80+kg extra. There is too much give in them. You need a firm base. I've got some squatting shoes but just as good to start with are some cheap baseball boots...something with a solid heel. If you have a substantial amount of weight hutched on you back it backs sense to have a stable base and not be standing on the trainer version of a bouncy castle :0)


Yeah I do wear squidgy trainers and they did feel a bit unstable tbh.... maybe thats why my feet arches started to hurt.....? Felt I was pushing to keep feet still.


----------



## Jem

woohoo on with the bare feet - I've been dying to try this and now it's been endorsed. :bounce: :bounce: I wear the reebok booties mostly but I still think I rock forward


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Linny said:


> Bare foot squatting if your gym allows it is good, I prefer that feel more balanced.
> 
> Top work on the deads chuck :thumbup1:


Cheers chick....

Oh yeah... we are allowed to have bare feet.... but I swear you would not chance it..... not if you dont want a rusty nail/bit of glass/stone/broken mirror/scrap of wire or other random foreign object embedded in there... and thats before we even start of the fact that its 0.5 degrees tonight with a freezing stone floor and the dirt/dust on the floor has mixed with the leaky roof to make a kind of mud thats been traipsed all over the place.....  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> woohoo on with the bare feet - I've been dying to try this and now it's been endorsed. :bounce: :bounce: I wear the reebok booties mostly but I still think I rock forward


You must train in a posh gym.... (for posh read "clean")  :lol:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> You must train in a posh gym.... (for posh read "clean")  :lol:


 :lol: Fook no - I just read your last post and had second thoughts when I realised that mine is perhaps not quite that bad but getting there :lol:

Can stand on a mat though


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Tonights workout.... Chest & Biceps

*
CHEST:*

*
*

*
Flat Bench:*

Warmup etc

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

50kg x 8

50kg x 7

60kg x 6... These were "cheaty" I got the first one I think but not totally sure... then spotter helped me. Basically I took the weight going down but he helped going back up.

*Iso Pec Flyes:*

3 plates x 10

4 plates x 8

4 plates x 8

*Incline DB Press:*

12.5kg x 8

12.5kg x 8

12.5kg x 8

*
BICEPS:*

*
*

*
DB Curls:*

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

12.5kg x 6 ....*PB* 

*Preacher DB Curls:*

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

10kg x 5

*Barbell Curls:*

22.5kg x 10

22.5kg x 8

22.5kg x 8


----------



## Ak_88

Good stuff :thumbup1:

r/e what Lin said - bare feet can be OK if your achilles tendons & hamstrings are flexible. If like me you have tendons with the flexibility of a toothpick then it may cause you to lean forward and/or your heels to come off the ground.

Having something under your heels will aid hitting depth if you need it.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

as said before.... my gut tells me to agree with Ramsay on keeping heels flat on floor and gradually working down to parallel.

As I say.... I can manange fine parallel with heels down no prob at 40kg.... is just higher weight. Just makes sense to me not to use any artificial aids if it can be avoided tbh....

I may however start wearing completely flat trainers for it though 

Have a horrid feeling my feet will be freezing in them though on that freezing stone floor :crying:


----------



## Ak_88

If you're wearing running-type shoes with a shock absorbing sole then thats far worse than supporting your heels - the spongyness will absorb the force you apply through your heels and actually make it difficult to shift a given weight.

TBH if i didn't have my ironworks i'd squat barefoot, my body mechanics aren't really suited to squatting anywhere near shoulder-width stance so i'll take the help i can get to hit depth


----------



## evad

just incase anyone missed it it's a no to the block of wood :lol:


----------



## hackskii

davetherave said:


> just incase anyone missed it it's a no to the block of wood :lol:


Duh.

I dont know why people suggest putting a block under the heels, this shifts the weight to over the knees and puts them under too much load.


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Tonights workout.... Chest & Biceps
> 
> *
> CHEST:*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Flat Bench:*
> 
> Warmup etc
> 
> 40kg x 8
> 
> 40kg x 8
> 
> 50kg x 8
> 
> 50kg x 7
> 
> 60kg x 6... These were "cheaty" I got the first one I think but not totally sure... then spotter helped me. Basically I took the weight going down but he helped going back up.
> 
> *Iso Pec Flyes:*
> 
> 3 plates x 10
> 
> 4 plates x 8
> 
> 4 plates x 8
> 
> *Incline DB Press:*
> 
> 12.5kg x 8
> 
> 12.5kg x 8
> 
> 12.5kg x 8
> 
> *
> BICEPS:*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> DB Curls:*
> 
> 10kg x 8
> 
> 10kg x 8
> 
> 12.5kg x 6 ....*PB*
> 
> *Preacher DB Curls:*
> 
> 7.5kg x 10
> 
> 7.5kg x 10
> 
> 10kg x 5
> 
> *Barbell Curls:*
> 
> 22.5kg x 10
> 
> 22.5kg x 8
> 
> 22.5kg x 8


Cheaty or not, is more than I can do - for some reason I just cannot do 60kg on bench - yeah I can get it down but not back up again! I have a weakness somewhere.... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> just incase anyone missed it it's a no to the block of wood :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Cheaty or not, is more than I can do - for some reason I just cannot do 60kg on bench - yeah I can get it down but not back up again! I have a weakness somewhere.... :lol:


I cant either though hence the spotter


----------



## winger

Squats are my best lift and my form is all off so I tried this, now keep an open mind shall we.

What if before you even tried squats you master the form and I think we all agree on this but how do we do this?

I just tried this last workout and I saw so many flaws in my squat you have not idea. First off I favor my left leg and bend over way too much, but with this exercise there is no way I can cheat.

Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Chris1

Sheesh Winger, you've changed since I last saw you :tongue:

I tried it once, but it didn't end so well. My squat isn't perfect, but doing it barefoot definately helped.

I deadlift and squat barefooot. If it's cold it will just make sure you keep a short recovery time so you can get your delicate little tootsies back in there house


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Chris1 said:


> Sheesh Winger, you've changed since I last saw you :tongue:
> 
> I tried it once, but it didn't end so well. My squat isn't perfect, but doing it barefoot definately helped.
> 
> I deadlift and squat barefooot. If it's cold it will just make sure you keep a short recovery time so you can get your delicate little tootsies back in there house


lol colds not even the word mate 

barefoot sounds great and all but its just not happening in my gym, not an option.

day off gym today.... and god i need it... feel like I have been hit by a truck today...


----------



## Chris1

Pickup or Artic?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Chris1 said:


> Pickup or Artic?


Oh Artic' without a doubt........ :crying:


----------



## Jem

winger said:


> Squats are my best lift and my form is all off so I tried this, now keep an open mind shall we.
> 
> What if before you even tried squats you master the form and I think we all agree on this but how do we do this?
> 
> I just tried this last workout and I saw so many flaws in my squat you have not idea. First off I favor my left leg and bend over way too much, but with this exercise there is no way I can cheat.
> 
> Has anyone tried this?


 :w00t: :blink: :no: Fatest route to casualty for me I think trying that 

Erm well you have been putting the training in so day off is a grand idea! I'm thinking of having the day off too z - not sure if I'm being a wimp or if it is better for me to stay at home and try and shake this cold :confused1:

Hate being a day behind in my training though ! x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> :w00t: :blink: :no: Fatest route to casualty for me I think trying that
> 
> Erm well you have been putting the training in so day off is a grand idea! I'm thinking of having the day off too z - not sure if I'm being a wimp or if it is better for me to stay at home and try and shake this cold :confused1:
> 
> Hate being a day behind in my training though ! x


Me too.... it would land on my head.... :lol:

Oooohhh yeah if you have the cold, rest!

Thats why I was off gym mon/tues/wed this week.... didn't have cold but felt completely weak and drained and sh1tty so wasn't any point... and thats why I then trained thurs/fri/sun/mon to catch up with myself and am now feckered


----------



## Zara-Leoni

In other news.....

Went to go to work...

Car is on my driveway which is steep and narrow and comes off a very narrow street.

To reverse out in bad weather i have to open windows so i can see in mirrors when wet/icy etc as is so tight to get in and out of.

Today, got in, turned key in ignition once, opened windows etc, turned key again..... nothing.

Dead as a dodo.

And can I shut windows again? Can I fvck. P1ssing with rain, windows open. Great.

Car is halfway down drive.... thougt would roll down and get it onto street so mate can come jump start it, then realised steering lock is on so if i go back onto the (very narrow) street then am stuck blocking entire road.... so is half up and half down drive with open windows in the rain.

When my mate comes will have to block road for as long as it takes to jump start it.... anyone complains they can fvck off and argue with him pmsl....

Prob need a new battery I should imagine..... Super..... :cursing:

Also had to cancel all my nail clients today too as couldn't get in. Meh :cursing:


----------



## Jem

This ^^^^^sounds like my life in a nutshell :thumbup1:

Nice to know these things happen to someone else also!

Fate Zara - you just cannot argue with it - it happens for a reason


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> This ^^^^^sounds like my life in a nutshell :thumbup1:
> 
> *Nice to know these things happen to someone else also! *
> 
> Fate Zara - you just cannot argue with it - it happens for a reason


Ohhhh my life is a never ending cycle of "these things" 

Basically if it can go wrong, it will go wrong.... :whistling:  

I now have a nice shiny new battery.

......and now my stereo doesn't work :cursing:

Seems they reckon that the battery thing may have blown the fuse... not in the fusebox.... ohhhh nooo.... that would be far too easy... Nope.... at the back of the stereo. The vauxhall stereo. That you cannot get in to check without vauxhall tools :cursing: There may also be an intermittent electrical fault something to do with dash.

Luckily enough for me I know ppl lol.... Took it to my "tyres and batteries" etc mate's garage (they do other stuff too but they are [email protected] but I get trade price so good for tyres etc...), They changed battery.... Then took round to my mate Carl who has a garage that does BMW, lotus, porche, rolls royce, ferrari's etc etc... and one little corsa SXI  He can do all mechanical stuff on my car but cant do diagnostic.... says would be fine if was a BMW or Merc or something else fancy.... That'll be handy one day when I win the lottery and buy a bentley  

SO.... Now I'll have to go to my other mate Frank who works at Vauxhall (  ) but have to wait prob til one day when manager leaves for the night then they let me in the back gates and they'll have a look at it  Just means in the meantime no flipping stereo though :cursing:

Meh.

Just as well am not training today really......


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ohhhh my life is a never ending cycle of "these things"
> 
> Basically if it can go wrong, it will go wrong.... :whistling:
> 
> I now have a nice shiny new battery.
> 
> ......and now my stereo doesn't work :cursing:
> 
> Seems they reckon that the battery thing may have blown the fuse... not in the fusebox.... ohhhh nooo.... that would be far too easy... Nope.... at the back of the stereo. The vauxhall stereo. That you cannot get in to check without vauxhall tools :cursing: There may also be an intermittent electrical fault something to do with dash.
> 
> Luckily enough for me I know ppl lol.... Took it to my "tyres and batteries" etc mate's garage (they do other stuff too but they are [email protected] but I get trade price so good for tyres etc...), They changed battery.... Then took round to my mate Carl who has a garage that does BMW, lotus, porche, rolls royce, ferrari's etc etc... and one little corsa SXI  He can do all mechanical stuff on my car but cant do diagnostic.... says would be fine if was a BMW or Merc or something else fancy.... That'll be handy one day when I win the lottery and buy a bentley
> 
> SO.... Now I'll have to go to my other mate Frank who works at Vauxhall (  ) but have to wait prob til one day when manager leaves for the night then they let me in the back gates and they'll have a look at it  Just means in the meantime no flipping stereo though :cursing:
> 
> Meh.
> 
> Just as well am not training today really......


Good job you know so many people then z - anyone would think you were collecting different tradesmen like tamagotchi cards just for emergencies :lol: :lol: :lol:

[Lightbulb moment - genius that :whistling: ]

I jest, but my ex's mother is still not speaking to him now because he refused to become a plumber as she made all her sons 'get trades' so that they could help her out. As the youngest, he was 'plumber designate'

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I just had to pay some conmen £20 to get the code for my car - it does that if you take the battery out apparently & as it came from the auctions, I did not get the manual with the code in it ......

Naf not having music in the car - it was driving me to road rage :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

My car has no stereo at all.....I just get wheel bearing whine :lol:

It does have a 'mono' - looks a bit like this....










:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

FPMSL what a looker Beks


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> *Good job you know so many people then z - anyone would think you were collecting different tradesmen like tamagotchi cards just for emergencies * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> [Lightbulb moment - genius that * :whistling: *] *
> 
> I jest, but my ex's mother is still not speaking to him now because he refused to become a plumber as she made all her sons 'get trades' so that they could help her out. As the youngest, he was 'plumber designate'
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I just had to pay some conmen £20 to get the code for my car - it does that if you take the battery out apparently & as it came from the auctions, I did not get the manual with the code in it ......
> 
> Naf not having music in the car - it was driving me to road rage :cursing:


Moi? :innocent: :whistling:

hehehe.....

lmao... in all seriousness... its one of the benefits of having worked on doors for so many years... many doormen are tradesmen of some description or other - and also being the only girl in a somewhat rough bb'ing gym.... pretty much same goes there, majority of them do stuff like that :thumbup1:

It not code though that occured to me.... when I first tried to start it this morning stereo came on but I switched it and everything off when became apparent was battery prob.... Now it simply wont switch back on.... absolutely nada at all happening.

Vauxhall mate jst texted back, he will speak to auto spark tomorrow and get back to me when to come in etc :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> My car has no stereo at all.....I just get wheel bearing whine :lol:
> 
> It does have a 'mono' - looks a bit like this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL


----------



## dmcc

I rented a car in Canada in 2003 that only had an AM/FM radio.... It had power steering and automatic transmission, but no CD player...


----------



## ElfinTan

hackskii said:


> Duh.
> 
> I dont know why people suggest putting a block under the heels, this shifts the weight to over the knees and puts them under too much load.


Why are squatting shoes then with an elevated wooden heel?


----------



## MissBC

sounds like a good day all round zara lol

Better tomorro hopefully xxxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> sounds like a good day all round zara lol
> 
> Better tomorro hopefully xxxx


Back tomorrow :thumbup1:

TBH though because was playing catch up last week and did 100kg DL on fri.... am still a bit wrecked... and legs are kinda tight from sunday (urgh... still cant believe trained legs)....... dont think it will be the most spectacular of sessions.... might keep it light-ish (by that I mean I aint going for 110 tomorrow :tongue: ) this week.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ouch.

Back today..... Absolutely nowhere near enough rest to do this justice today... it was crap :crying:

Playing catchup last week I did back on friday and then again today.... 

Not be doing that again....

*Deadlifts:*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 8

80kg x 8

90kg x 1

.....literally had not a thing left in me to give.... got 4 @ 90kg on friday then 1.5 x 100kg.... not a snowballs chance in hell that was happening today...

*Close Grip Chins:*

3 sets of 8

1st 2 and a bit on the first set were completely unassisted...

*Single Arm DB Rows:*

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

....felt sick and dizzy and sacked it off for the night....

Wasn't finished my workout but realised I was fighting a losing battle and gave up.

AND.....

When I was doing deads, a sliver of metal came off the bar and embedded itself into my palm.... didn't realise till I started leaving little red pawprints all over the place..... :cursing:

However... it soon clogged up with dust and dirt and stopped bleeding :thumb:

Lesson learned today. Dont try do 2 back workouts in one week :cool2:


----------



## dmcc

Metal came off the bar?? What kind of hellhole do you train in??


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Metal came off the bar?? What kind of hellhole do you train in??


A manky one 

Hence my post about not squatting in bare feet due to bits of glass/mirror/nails/random bits of metal/wire etc lol.

TBF could have been bit of metal off something else that was stuck to the bar who knows.....


----------



## dmcc

Hope your tetanus is up to date...


----------



## Jem

PMSL metal in hand ...but it's ok because it was soon covered in dirt and dust :lol: :lol: :lol:

Darren presents a most sensible question :thumbup1:

Still looks like a good session to me :thumb:

Got your radio sorted yet chick ?


----------



## hackskii

ElfinTan said:


> Why are squatting shoes then with an elevated wooden heel?


3/4" is much lower than the 2" pieces of wood that most people put under their heels.

Most all tennis shoes have a built in heel anyway that would be close to the 3/4" the squat shoes have.

Some squat shoes have a steel heel, with a strap that goes around the ankle.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Hope your tetanus is up to date...


Dunno?

I'll live...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> PMSL metal in hand ...but it's ok because it was soon covered in dirt and dust :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Darren presents a most sensible question :thumbup1:
> 
> Still looks like a good session to me :thumb:
> 
> Got your radio sorted yet chick ?


Was a [email protected] session gave up halfway through..... :sneaky2:

Radio getting fixed on wednesday afternoon :thumbup1:

Dirt and dust is the way forward... sticks all ur broken bits back together didnt ya know? :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88

hackskii said:


> 3/4" is much lower than the 2" pieces of wood that most people put under their heels.
> 
> Most all tennis shoes have a built in heel anyway that would be close to the 3/4" the squat shoes have.
> 
> Some squat shoes have a steel heel, with a strap that goes around the ankle.


Tis actually wood in my ironworks i believe hackster :thumb:


----------



## winger

Ak_88 said:


> Tis actually wood in my ironworks i believe hackster :thumb:


You get wood when you squat, your my new hero! :beer:


----------



## hackskii

Ak_88 said:


> Tis actually wood in my ironworks i believe hackster :thumb:


http://www.flexcart.com/members/elitefts/default.asp?m=PD&cid=205&pid=1062 :whistling: :innocent: :lol:


----------



## Ak_88

http://www.holdall.co.uk/product/24199/adidas_ironwork_iii_weightlifting_shoe

"Wooden heel wedge for stability and durability."

Right back at ya


----------



## hackskii

Ak_88 said:


> http://www.holdall.co.uk/product/24199/adidas_ironwork_iii_weightlifting_shoe
> 
> "Wooden heel wedge for stability and durability."
> 
> Right back at ya


Yah, but mine are more expensive. :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

Unassisted chins....... :thumbup1: ...v impressive

I wish...one day perhaps...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Kate1976 said:


> Unassisted chins....... :thumbup1: ...v impressive
> 
> I wish...one day perhaps...


Yeah but can only do like, two, on a good day... pmsl.... :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Today was shoulders and abs. Pretty uninspiring really....

*DB Press:*

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 8

12.5kg x 8

*
Side Lat Raises:*

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

*
Front BB Wide-Grip Raises:*

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

*
Machine Press:*

37.5 x 10

50 x 10

50 x 10

*Leg Extension/DB Pullovers for Abs:*

10kg x 20

10kg x 20

10kg x 20

10kg x 20

TBH had to force myself to do anything today as been on a right downer all weekend and just not feeling motivated or happy about anything, though todays not as bad as yesterday I suppose.

Anyway am sure I'll snap out of it. Prob just need a bit of a laugh tbh....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hmmmm.... carb-loading-practice day today..... (eurgh) and chest and biceps.

Am shattered this week dunno whats up with me.... took double normal dose of ECA and still didn't really feel it lol.

Anyway....

*Bench:*

Warmup - empty bar

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

50kg x 8 (spotter helped tiny bit last 2)

50kg x 8 (spotter helped bit more last 4 lol)

*Pec Deck Flyes:* (dont normally do but everything was getting used and I was getting cold)

4 plates x 10

5 plates x 10

6 plates x 10

*
Incline DB Bench:*

12.5kg x 8

12.5kg x 8

15kg x 6 *(PB)*

15kg x 6 (spotter helped bit last 3)

*DB Curls:*

7.5kg x 10

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 7

10kg x 8

*Preacher Curls:*

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

*DB Pullover/Leg Extensions for Abs:*

10kg x 25

10kg x 25

10kg x 25


----------



## rodrigo

hope your mood lifts soon probably the fookin pi$$ a$$ weather , its doin my scone in thank fcuk i m in work:cursing:


----------



## Sylar

Nice lifts there and congrats on the PB! :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rodrigo said:


> hope your mood lifts soon probably the fookin pi$$ a$$ weather , its doin my scone in thank fcuk i m in work:cursing:


Yeah weather prob dnt help tbh....


----------



## Linny

Well done on the unassisted chins Z:thumbup1:

It does get easier, and when you can't do any more do negatives you'll come on leaps and bounds.

I could only do 3 at the beginning, now I am onto strapping a weight around my waist. Be patient, and persevere you'll crack it just like your deads :thumb:

x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Sylar said:


> Nice lifts there and congrats on the PB! :thumbup1:


Cheers


----------



## big

Nice lifting... hitting a PB is always good fun


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Linny said:


> Well done on the unassisted chins Z:thumbup1:
> 
> It does get easier, and when you can't do any more do negatives you'll come on leaps and bounds.
> 
> I could only do 3 at the beginning, now I am onto strapping a weight around my waist. Be patient, and persevere you'll crack it just like your deads :thumb:
> 
> x


Cheers doll.....

Its one of those things that I even just wanna be able to do on principle, never mind for any other reason


----------



## Zara-Leoni

big said:


> Nice lifting... hitting a PB is always good fun


Cheers mate.... had a fair few in last few weeks.... loving it :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc

FFS Zara if I can do reps into the double figures, and I'm a fat bloke....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> FFS Zara if I can do reps into the double figures, and I'm a fat bloke....


For what? Chins?

I've only done them about 3x though and you are most definately stronger than me


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers doll.....
> 
> Its one of those things that I even just wanna be able to do on principle, never mind for any other reason


So now we have principles?........please. :whistling:


----------



## SK-XO

Zara-Leoni said:


> For what? Chins?
> 
> I've only done them about 3x though and you are most definately stronger than me


100% true. This matters a lot, I used to do rapid wide chins and could easily do 30reps. But then I didn't do it for a long time, only started about 4 weeks ago, could only do like 6 or 7 with good form lmao. Im up to 12-15 reps now though.


----------



## rs007

Quick drive by, not been in here in a few days.

Still lifting girl wieghts zara :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> Quick drive by, not been in here in a few days.
> 
> Still lifting girl wieghts zara :whistling:


Yep.

And one day you'll be able to too..... :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

touche.:laugh:


----------



## rs007

:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

:cool2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> So now we have principles?........please. :whistling:


Aye but only regarding chins.

The rest of my morals are slacker than Ramsays @rse after a "gym" session with weeman.....  :lol:


----------



## dmcc

Yes Zar but think about relativity - I'm more than double your bodyweight!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Yes Zar but think about relativity - I'm more than double your bodyweight!


AND.... you can do more than double the reps... therefor you are stronger.

AND.... I've only done 'em 3x so gies a break ffs...


----------



## weeman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aye but only regarding chins.
> 
> The rest of my morals are slacker than Ramsays @rse after a "gym" session with weeman.....  :lol:


mmmm Ramsay's slack ass.....


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aye but only regarding chins.
> 
> The rest of my morals are slacker than Ramsays @rse after a "gym" session with weeman.....  :lol:


You phrased that like it's a bad thing. :whistling:


----------



## rs007

Thats bang out of order, I'll have you know my ar$e is super duper tight, it must be, I can hold a water melon in it without it slipping out, well, almost


----------



## Zara-Leoni

:lol: :lol:


----------



## leafman

Its no good this carry on i used to be able to sneak in, perv the place up, give zara a quick rep and slip away like a theif in the night without disturbing a single person :whistling: Now i have to leave a total useles comment to show my presence tut tut 

Ok here it is... Hope all is well zar :thumbup1: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Its no good this carry on i used to be able to sneak in, perv the place up, give zara a quick rep and slip away like a theif in the night without disturbing a single person :whistling: Now i have to leave a total useles comment to show my presence tut tut
> 
> Ok here it is... Hope all is well zar :thumbup1: :lol:


I know lack of reps is an outrage


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Trained at Flex Gym in Leeds today. Had a bit of a sulk.

Was back/DL day, grip's never been an issue in gym at home so didnt take straps or owt.

*DL:*

40kg x 10

60kg x 8.... grip felt dodgy towards end as the place was roasting and hands were sweaty.... took off fleece to cool down....

80kg x 5... grip failed :cursing: no straps or chalk, no obliging ppl round about with chalk either... went to stone windowsill and tried to get dirt/dust on hands to dry out/improve grip...

80kg x 5.... grip failed again :cursing: :cursing:

Went in an epic huff at this point and gave up without even trying to go heavier. Note to self: buy chalk and dont leave home without straps :cursing:

*Single Arm DB Rows:*

17.5kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

22.5kg x 8

....didn't go any higher as remembered at this point why I should have brought straps even though I dnt use them for DL... I need them for these :cursing:

...cue more sulking.

*Low Pulley V-Handle Rows:*

4 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

*
Lat Pull Downs: *(nobody to spot me for chins....)

5 plates x 10

6 plates x 10

6 plates x 10

Shocking workout all in all. Not impressed :cursing:


----------



## rs007

gay gay gay gay gay gay

girly wieghts :whistling:



Only joking. On the last two exercises, sets of 10, you can save some face here - was that an easy ten, or balls to the wall effort to get the ten? If the latter, you are redeemed.

If the former, then please revert to start of post :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

Well finally managed to pop in:thumb:

Z im loving your new workouts,

Fantastic progress and some great lifting

About bloody time

Journal is getting awesome

I will try pop in far more to check progress..

Ps

for you double bodyweight squat and Dl awesome

1-1.5 bench super impressive too, easily achiveable me thinks

Hope to see some great gains soon

xxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> gay gay gay gay gay gay
> 
> girly wieghts :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> Only joking. On the last two exercises, sets of 10, you can save some face here - was that an easy ten, or balls to the wall effort to get the ten? If the latter, you are redeemed.
> 
> If the former, then please revert to start of post :thumbup1:


Getting the 9th and 10th was a struggle but had i really been busting a gut I'd have had it heavier and failed at 8 max.

I was in a sulk.... its what happens....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Well finally managed to pop in:thumb:
> 
> Z im loving your new workouts,
> 
> Fantastic progress and some great lifting
> 
> About bloody time
> 
> Journal is getting awesome
> 
> I will try pop in far more to check progress..
> 
> Ps
> 
> for you double bodyweight squat and Dl awesome
> 
> 1-1.5 bench super impressive too, easily achiveable me thinks
> 
> Hope to see some great gains soon
> 
> xxx


Cheers sweetie...  DL I will get, bench is gonna be harder... think squats I'll either come on quick or they will be my nemesis. However at the mo am thinking bench is gonna be the thing I find hardest to get those ratio's with.... toiling to even get to own bodyweight right now :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Shoulders today. Nothing too exciting except that I remember how much I hate winter cos its always bloody dark :cursing:

*DB Press:*

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 8

12.5kg x 10

*Single Arm Lat Raises:*

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

*
Wide Grip BB Front Raises:*

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

*Machine Press:*

37.5 x 10

50 x 9

50 x 8


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers sweetie...


That is subtle.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ohh winger you're still here.... thought you'd left lol... where ya been...?


----------



## winger

I am always lurking around beautiful.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> I am always lurking around beautiful.


Is Beautiful aware of this or do you lurk from afar?


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Is Beautiful aware of this or do you lurk from afar?


It's you Princess!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> It's you Princess!


Awww shucks ta :wub:



..........awwww waittaminute!

Does that mean thats you in the bushes outside.....???? :confused1:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Awww shucks ta :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ..........awwww waittaminute!
> 
> Does that mean thats you in the bushes outside.....???? :confused1:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Well you know I like a nice big bush. :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Well you know I like a nice big bush. :beer:


Ewww thats just nasty..... :blink: :sneaky2: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ewww thats just nasty..... :blink: :sneaky2: :lol:


x 2 wing - tis not very clean, all sweaty hair and erm yeh...s'not clean 

Zar - 17.5 kg front raises is good ! I'm going to try and match that this week I think. I never really aim to raise the weight on that - I just always do 10s because it hurts anyway :laugh:

What's good in the hood ? x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> x 2 wing - tis not very clean, all sweaty hair and erm yeh...s'not clean
> 
> Zar - 17.5 kg front raises is good ! I'm going to try and match that this week I think. I never really aim to raise the weight on that - I just always do 10s because it hurts anyway :laugh:
> 
> What's good in the hood ? x


lol I just started doing them recently they're quite good......

Not much happening here tbh.... bit of a boring last week or so training wise tbh.....


----------



## Jem

I'm the same - I have chilled out a bit on the weights this week, not pushed myself or anything because I'm knackered all of the time.

Think it's the weather getting everyone down:turned:

Still doing legs with 'the lovely one' today so can listen to his probs instead :yawn: and feel much better about my own boring but decidely crime free life :laugh:


----------



## winger

Jem said:


> x 2 wing - tis not very clean, all sweaty hair and erm yeh...s'not clean


I have a novel idea, shower with the person first, ding ding ding! :beer:


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> I have a novel idea, shower with the person first, ding ding ding! :beer:


Yah, then you can braid the hair when it is wet......Its much easier that way. :lol:


----------



## Jem

God - tag team hair lovers ...


----------



## winger

Jem said:


> God - tag team hair lovers ...


Bro let me go first and when I get tired I will tag ya. Lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> I'm the same - I have chilled out a bit on the weights this week, not pushed myself or anything because I'm knackered all of the time.
> 
> Think it's the weather getting everyone down:turned:
> 
> Still doing legs with 'the lovely one' today so can listen to his probs instead :yawn: and feel much better about my own boring but decidely crime free life :laugh:


I was meant to do legs today too but ended up working til past 8 and am shattered,... because got held up hadnt eaten enough and felt [email protected] so came home to fight another day.

Went to put petrol in car on way home - just that and I am soaked and freezing cold. I hate this weather and the darkness :cursing: :ban:


----------



## Jem

and it's boring on here .....gonna pm you now about a couple of things x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> and it's boring on here .....gonna pm you now about a couple of things x


Thats because we cant talk about the good stuff on the main board...... :lol:


----------



## winger

Jem said:


> and it's boring on here .....gonna pm you now about a couple of things x





Zara-Leoni said:


> Thats because we cant talk about the good stuff on the main board...... :lol:


Why get all secretive, post that sh1t on the open board. :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Not a fvcking hope lol.


----------



## Jem

pmsl .....erm nope - some things are best left to the girlies :thumb:

*picturing jaws dropping at last pms z....*


----------



## Ak_88

Not been in here in a while, hows everything going Z?


----------



## Sylar

Jem said:


> pmsl .....erm nope - some things are best left to the girlies :thumb:
> 
> **picturing jaws dropping at last pms z....**


In my mind you're both exchanging semi nude pics of each other.

Only joking... They're FULLY nude pics..!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> pmsl .....erm nope - some things are best left to the girlies :thumb:
> 
> *picturing jaws dropping at last pms z....*


hahaha..... aye pretty much 



Ak_88 said:


> Not been in here in a while, hows everything going Z?


All good mate cheers... :thumbup1:



Sylar said:


> In my mind you're both exchanging semi nude pics of each other.
> 
> Only joking... They're FULLY nude pics..!


Yes well your mind is twisted as we know


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Update....

Went to gym.

Temp was somewhere between -1 and 0 :crying:

Sure it was snowing a bit too.... hard to tell in dark and wind.

Got inside. Trained minimally and did bit cardio etc etc :yawn:

Too cold to even take jacket and scarf etc off.

New member in gym is THE most ginger person I have ever seen in my entire life.... I mean... this person puts a whole new meaning to the description of ginger! :blink:

Gave up and came home.

The end.


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh the joys of winter training! x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Oh the joys of winter training! x


Think I have S.A.D..... lack of daylight is really getting to me. Every day am clock-watching to see how much longer have got until it gets dark, and even during daylight need to have all lights on etc as is too dark to see properly without :sad:


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> Think I have S.A.D..... lack of daylight is really getting to me. Every day am clock-watching to see how much longer have got until it gets dark, and even during daylight need to have all lights on etc as is too dark to see properly without :sad:


It can get to ya! Get some vit D down ya neck!


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> Think I have S.A.D..... lack of daylight is really getting to me. Every day am clock-watching to see how much longer have got until it gets dark, and even during daylight need to have all lights on etc as is too dark to see properly without :sad:


I can bend over infront of you and drop me pants because my mummy said the sun shines out my @rse


----------



## Guest

Hi Zara... Just dropping some Zeus love in your journal


----------



## Andy Dee

Zara-Leoni said:


> Think I have S.A.D..... lack of daylight is really getting to me. Every day am clock-watching to see how much longer have got until it gets dark, and even during daylight need to have all lights on etc as is too dark to see properly without :sad:


http://www.sada.org.uk/


----------



## hackskii

That is terrible about the weather, ours sucks too.

Current conditions as of 12:53 pm PST

Fair

Feels Like:63 °F

Barometer:29.94 in and falling

Humidity:65%

Visibility:10 mi

Dewpoint:51 °F

Wind:SW 7 mph

Sunrise:6:39 am

Sunset:4:43 pm

63°High: 64° Low: 47°

Just terrible it is over here. :whistling:

I am moving to a warmer place. :lol:


----------



## Sylar

Zara-Leoni said:


> Think I have S.A.D..... lack of daylight is really getting to me. Every day am clock-watching to see how much longer have got until it gets dark, and even during daylight need to have all lights on etc as is too dark to see properly without :sad:


Chin up Ms Zara-Leoni, this sh!tty winter will come and go in no time.

On a plus side - Your journal currently has 96,148 views - Allot more than anyone else on page 1 of the section.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> Hi Zara... Just dropping some Zeus love in your journal


Ta x



andysutils said:


> http://www.sada.org.uk/


Yeah... not sure reading about the symptoms will make me feel any better though lol....


----------



## Tommy10

...........hows the work situation hun?.............


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> That is terrible about the weather, ours sucks too.
> 
> Current conditions as of 12:53 pm PST
> 
> Fair
> 
> Feels Like:63 °F
> 
> Barometer:29.94 in and falling
> 
> Humidity:65%
> 
> Visibility:10 mi
> 
> Dewpoint:51 °F
> 
> Wind:SW 7 mph
> 
> Sunrise:6:39 am
> 
> Sunset:4:43 pm
> 
> 63°High: 64° Low: 47°
> 
> Just terrible it is over here. :whistling:
> 
> I am moving to a warmer place. :lol:


Ach bugger off you lol.... you dont get much daylight either do you though?

In Scotland its light til 11pm in summer....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Pelayo said:


> ...........hows the work situation hun?.............


Ach not much better tbh... and as of now I got reason to suspect got another person being a cvnt, this time in personal life.

Dnt get much better than this....


----------



## Tommy10

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ach not much better tbh... and as of now I got reason to suspect got another person being a cvnt, this time in personal life.
> 
> Dnt get much better than this....


I just went through a similair ( i think) situation at work....made me hate even being around the person....its taken 6 weeks but things are slowly changing.....had to put my foot down and be all corporate...and spout policies and procedures...not my ideal way of workin but sometimes its the only way..........hope things turn around for ya


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ach not much better tbh... and as of now I got reason to suspect got another person being a cvnt, this time in personal life.
> 
> Dnt get much better than this....


What happened to the season of good will -that's what I'd like to know everyone's a b*stard at the moment :lol: :lol: It's like xmas stresses everyone out so that they want to make others miserable ....

Not the personal life as well ffs :confused1: that's not good news !

Life is all a bit poop for me too! I feel like a bit of a victim at the moment :whistling:

Zara it can only get better ....I hope ...

If in doubt Haagen Daz can be used for therapeutic purposes and does not make you feel fat afterwards [not sure why, but it never bloats me] 

Chin up chopsy x


----------



## Beklet

Bleh, winter makes me feel like sh1te too....suffered really badly last year - this year I'm taking vitamin D in the hopes it may make a difference (and it's cheaper than a lightbox!!)


----------



## hackskii

I wanna see some snow pics.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> What happened to the season of good will -that's what I'd like to know everyone's a b*stard at the moment :lol: :lol: It's like xmas stresses everyone out so that they want to make others miserable ....
> 
> Not the personal life as well ffs :confused1: that's not good news !
> 
> Life is all a bit poop for me too! I feel like a bit of a victim at the moment :whistling:
> 
> Zara it can only get better ....I hope ...
> 
> If in doubt Haagen Daz can be used for therapeutic purposes and does not make you feel fat afterwards [not sure why, but it never bloats me]
> 
> Chin up chopsy x





Beklet said:


> Bleh, winter makes me feel like sh1te too....suffered really badly last year - this year I'm taking vitamin D in the hopes it may make a difference (and it's cheaper than a lightbox!!)


Yeah..... every time I manage to raise a smile at the moment.... someone comes along and kicks me in the teeth.

Finding it hard to maintain a sense of humour tbh.....


----------



## Guest

> Think I have S.A.D..... lack of daylight is really getting to me. Every day am clock-watching to see how much longer have got until it gets dark, and even during daylight need to have all lights on etc as is too dark to see properly without


People often get affected by a lack of sunlight especially in places like Siberia where murder and drunk rates sky rocket during the constant darkness of winter. Try a few solarium sessions medically proven to improve the situation and mindset- they even have sun lamps in some nurseries in siberia and make them stand in front for a few mins to help- ( we will of course hear a different tale from skin cancer doctors at a later date). You would look spot on with a tan in Scotland during winter even if most is covered up- some of the most milk white poeple i have ever seen- regards romp


----------



## winger

Also sunbeds help for jet lag.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

romper stomper said:


> People often get affected by a lack of sunlight especially in places like Siberia where murder and drunk rates sky rocket during the constant darkness of winter. Try a few solarium sessions medically proven to improve the situation and mindset- they even have sun lamps in some nurseries in siberia and make them stand in front for a few mins to help- ( we will of course hear a different tale from skin cancer doctors at a later date). You would look spot on with a tan in Scotland during winter even if most is covered up- some of the most milk white poeple i have ever seen- regards romp


I've heard this....

I do nails in a sunbed salon but haven't been on them in weeks as I get fed up/bored lol. Maybe I feel worse for it?

Anyone any experience of these lamps/bulbs you get that are supposed to mimic natural daylight? Any good?

Joking aside and all I've suspected for years that I really do suffer badly from this...

Dont get me wrong... couple of people have really screwed me over last few days... proper bad... but I think I am reacting worse than I normally would do.


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> but I think I am reacting worse than I normally would do.


You are from my stand point, but it's all good, it's part and parcel so to speak.

Let me help you too feel better shall I!

You look fantastic, you are very smart and you have your health! :beer:

For those who have not seen Zara in person......hot as in hot..he he


----------



## Guest

> Anyone any experience of these lamps/bulbs you get that are supposed to mimic natural daylight? Any good?


There are daylight lamps- ask the local butcher they use them to make the meat look better- but will not be that affective if you suffer without sunlight. I knew a girl who suffered severely from depression because of this condition not enough sunlight in winter so she used sun beds - which countered the affects very well indeed- so pop yourself in for a session may do the world of good- can not really hurt- and should be free for you ???


----------



## Beklet

I don't know if they're any good but people swear by them. You could try the Lumie website - they sell them in Boots as well - pricey but have to be worth it if it works!!!


----------



## Jem

I use the sunbed as you know zar,

big stand up one on hire purchase [£50 per month] - I swear by it in winter, not for the tanning because it's a bit tacky to be brown in winter pmsl but it does make you feel so much better.

I take a book in with me tbh because I get really feckin bored ....

Not that I am promoting the use of sunbeds ...


----------



## hackskii

Not to mention that Vitamin D is a very common defiency.

Bump that up and you will fair much better in flu season.


----------



## Uriel

sorry your having a poo time ATM Zar


----------



## dixie normus

Zara-Leoni said:


> Think I have S.A.D..... lack of daylight is really getting to me. Every day am clock-watching to see how much longer have got until it gets dark, and even during daylight need to have all lights on etc as is too dark to see properly without :sad:


What you need is

Rhodolia Rosea 250mg

Zinc 15mg

Vitamin c 2-3g

Vitamin d at least 2000iu

Selenium 200ug


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> You are from my stand point, but it's all good, it's part and parcel so to speak.
> 
> Let me help you too feel better shall I!
> 
> You look fantastic, you are very smart and you have your health! :beer:
> 
> For those who have not seen Zara in person......hot as in hot..he he


Awww cheers winger :wub:


----------



## big

hackskii said:


> Not to mention that Vitamin D is a very common defiency.
> 
> Bump that up and you will fair much better in flu season.


Bump for Vitamin D :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

romper stomper said:


> There are daylight lamps- ask the local butcher they use them to make the meat look better- but will not be that affective if you suffer without sunlight. I knew a girl who suffered severely from depression because of this condition not enough sunlight in winter so she used sun beds - which countered the affects very well indeed- so pop yourself in for a session may do the world of good- can not really hurt- and should be free for you ???


Nah nothing is free in this life.... 

I had a look at the light things you're supposed to have 1-2 hrs exposure a day lol...



Beklet said:


> I don't know if they're any good but people swear by them. You could try the Lumie website - they sell them in Boots as well - pricey but have to be worth it if it works!!!


Do they? Ones I saw online were £150-250 ish...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> I use the sunbed as you know zar,
> 
> big stand up one on hire purchase [£50 per month] - I swear by it in winter, not for the tanning because it's a bit tacky to be brown in winter pmsl but it does make you feel so much better.
> 
> I take a book in with me tbh because I get really feckin bored ....
> 
> Not that I am promoting the use of sunbeds ...


I like having a tan all year but do sunbeds really work the same as these lamp things....?



hackskii said:


> Not to mention that Vitamin D is a very common defiency.
> 
> Bump that up and you will fair much better in flu season.


I've not got flu though.... I understand that vit D helps the immune system and we dont get enough in winter but I'm not sick and my immune system is fine.... its lack of daylight/sunlight depresses me I think....



dixie normus said:


> What you need is
> 
> Rhodolia Rosea 250mg
> 
> Zinc 15mg
> 
> Vitamin c 2-3g
> 
> Vitamin d at least 2000iu
> 
> Selenium 200ug


Whats that little cocktail gner do then....? :tongue:


----------



## dixie normus

Zara-Leoni said:


> Whats that little cocktail gner do then....? :tongue:


Selenium 200ug

Vitamin c 2-3g

Zinc 15mg

These are to prevent the onset of any ills. I find that once SAD sets in you become more susceptible to viruses etc.

Vitamin d at least 2000iu

The body needs sunlight to synthesise vit d. We are getting feck all sunlight just now, so supplementation is required. Some research has shown vit d supplementation to be more effective than SAD lights and a hell of a lot cheaper! There appears to be growing support for vitamin d being key to defending the body against all sort of illness / disease.

Rhodolia Rosea 250mg

It's an adaptogen which helps your body normalise its physiology. Clearly your physiology is off due to lack of sunshine. It has been proven to improve physical and mental performance as well as making you feel better within yourself. Also prevents the brain from the negative efects of stress. Its the ideal winter herb.


----------



## dmcc

Someone rang for Vitamin D?

*get out chocolate buttons


----------



## Jem

Feck knows zar -I don't buy into that lamp business but I know that the sunbed provides vit D and it makes me feel a lot better. I am brown all year so no one can tell when I've been on holiday which is annoying ....

....and how are things with madame ....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dixie normus said:


> Selenium 200ug
> 
> Vitamin c 2-3g
> 
> Zinc 15mg
> 
> These are to prevent the onset of any ills. I find that once SAD sets in you become more susceptible to viruses etc.
> 
> Vitamin d at least 2000iu
> 
> The body needs sunlight to synthesise vit d. We are getting feck all sunlight just now, so supplementation is required. Some research has shown vit d supplementation to be more effective than SAD lights and a hell of a lot cheaper! There appears to be growing support for vitamin d being key to defending the body against all sort of illness / disease.
> 
> Rhodolia Rosea 250mg
> 
> It's an adaptogen which helps your body normalise its physiology. Clearly your physiology is off due to lack of sunshine. It has been proven to improve physical and mental performance as well as making you feel better within yourself. Also prevents the brain from the negative efects of stress. Its the ideal winter herb.


I may give this a bash.... Vit C I do anyway... 3gms. Supresses cortisol production at that dose and I defo need that :tongue:

Zinc... well I could grab some ZMA for that I guess.... another bedtime treat to go with my melatonin, GABA and Nytol 

Vit D... Selenium.... Rhodolia Rosea..... no harm giving these a bash... cant do any harm I guess... :thumbup1:

Shall start going sunbeds again.... fvck it... I've some MTII sitting in fridge I'll crack on with that again too pmsl 

What thinks you to St Johns Wort for these issues? Rate it at all?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Feck knows zar -I don't buy into that lamp business but I know that the sunbed provides vit D and it makes me feel a lot better. I am brown all year so no one can tell when I've been on holiday which is annoying ....
> 
> ....and how are things with madame ....


See I do buy into the light thing. I know I've suffered this for years.... I know because if I go outside when I feel bad I instantly feel better (assuming its not grey and dull). Generally if am down, going out for a walk will help massively. All my life, being outdoors in natural light lifts my spirits. I'm one of these people that first thing I do in the morning is get up and open every blind and curtain fully to let in as much light as possible, and I hate artificial light. I've turned down good jobs before because it meant working in artificial light all day....

If I wake up one day at end of winter (or during it) and the sky is blue and sun is shining I get a total rush of endorphins... I start grinning and my heart is lifted and I suddenly feel fantastic... Its a very real and very extreme reaction.

Conversely if we get a few days of dull, grey, dark, dreary weather in winter I wanna cry, get restless, fidgety, and just hate everything lol.....

Madame has replied to your pm.... :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> I may give this a bash.... Vit C I do anyway... 3gms. Supresses cortisol production at that dose and I defo need that :tongue:
> 
> Zinc... well I could grab some ZMA for that I guess.... another bedtime treat to go with my melatonin, GABA and Nytol
> 
> Vit D... Selenium.... Rhodolia Rosea..... no harm giving these a bash... cant do any harm I guess... :thumbup1:
> 
> Shall start going sunbeds again.... fvck it... I've some MTII sitting in fridge I'll crack on with that again too pmsl
> 
> What thinks you to St Johns Wort for these issues? Rate it at all?


Cannot remember now but I am sure there was some stim or another that you cannot take whilst taking St John's Wort so check that out -can't remember for the life of me where I read it neither :whistling: Bells were ringing though !

You're gonna rattle taking all that though ... hope you've got your H&B vouchers ready


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Someone rang for Vitamin D?
> 
> *get out chocolate buttons


Chocolate buttons might just do the trick.....


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> See I do buy into the light thing. I know I've suffered this for years.... I know because if I go outside when I feel bad I instantly feel better (assuming its not grey and dull). Generally if am down, going out for a walk will help massively. All my life, being outdoors in natural light lifts my spirits. I'm one of these people that first thing I do in the morning is get up and open every blind and curtain fully to let in as much light as possible, and I hate artificial light. I've turned down good jobs before because it meant working in artificial light all day....
> 
> If I wake up one day at end of winter (or during it) and the sky is blue and sun is shining I get a total rush of endorphins... I start grinning and my heart is lifted and I suddenly feel fantastic... Its a very real and very extreme reaction.
> 
> Conversely if we get a few days of dull, grey, dark, dreary weather in winter I wanna cry, get restless, fidgety, and just hate everything lol.....
> 
> Madame has replied to your pm.... :tongue:


Must be like Buffy then - you could be the ultimate vampire slayer and wasted in your current occupation 

You could wear a foxy vampire slaying outfit too - always a bonus :thumb:

I'm on the case ...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Cannot remember now but I am sure there was some stim or another that you cannot take whilst taking St John's Wort so check that out -can't remember for the life of me where I read it neither :whistling: Bells were ringing though !
> 
> You're gonna rattle taking all that though ... hope you've got your H&B vouchers ready


OOfffttt! Thats out then! :lol:

Am accounts manager of a supplements shop... who needs H&B :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> OOfffttt! Thats out then! :lol:
> 
> Am account manager of a supplements shop... who needs H&B :tongue:


Oooh ffs - I cannot keep up :beer: - anyway I sorted another job for you

Might entail some nights

Dealing with irate customers

Conflict resolution

Certain job satisfaction


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Must be like Buffy then - you could be the ultimate vampire slayer and wasted in your current occupation
> 
> You could wear a foxy vampire slaying outfit too - always a bonus :thumb:
> 
> I'm on the case ...


Always fancied myself as more of a vampire than a slayer tbh..... :tongue:

Still.... I've no objection to playing dress up.... :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Oooh ffs - I cannot keep up :beer: - anyway I sorted another job for you
> 
> Might entail some nights
> 
> Dealing with irate customers
> 
> Conflict resolution
> 
> Certain job satisfaction


LMAO.... I'm up for a bit of slaying at the moment no problem.... wont be bloody vampires though 

That was my full time job accounts/general manager - for 3 years, then i left to go self employed and now still deal with trade accounts and do stuff with website. Dnt take up much time tbh.... 

Is my best mates company so doesnt really feel like work anyway tbh lol.


----------



## winger

dixie normus said:


> Rhodolia Rosea 250mg


I have taken this stuff but soaked in Vodka, read what Dr. Oz has to say about it.

Dr. Oz showed the audience a secret Russian treatment to help men and women too. The drink is made of vodka infused with Rhodiola rosea, which is a plant that grows in the cold regions of the world. It has been shown to improving mood and alleviating depression. Dr. Oz explained that Rhodiola rosea helps to increase dopamine and serotonin and also can influences sexuality and immune function.

Another snippet.

POSTED ON Sep 10, 8:00AM EDT BY Dr. Mehmet Oz

Research shows that Rhodiola rosea, when consumed as a tea or with a light alcohol like vodka, can aid with erectile dysfunction and improve prostate function.

To make tea: Cut fine 5 grams of Rhodiola rosea roots. Pour the roots into a cup of boiling water and leave for (brew) at least four hours. Then filter. Drink one-fifth cup three to five times per day. You can also dilute Rhodiola rosea tea with juice, tonic, or other herbal teas.

To make vodka mix: Mill 30 grams of Rhodiola rosea roots in a coffee grinder, add 150 milliliters of vodka without aromatic additives, agitate, and steep three to five days at room temperature. Separate and filter the extract. Have a teaspoon and a half a day for about three weeks (preferably at night, especially if you're operating heavy machinery).


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Cheers winger :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Oh yeah I nearly forgot....

Trained today... arms.

Dont normally train arms as a day on their own but am a bit all over the place this week so I did.

Was pretty weak tbh....

*
Biceps:*

*
*

*
DB Curls:*

7.5kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 8

10kg x 9

....normally can do 12.5.... :cursing:

*
Preacher Curls:*

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

10kg x 5

....7.5kg is blatently too light but I've a sore wrist and it was bothering me... felt too easy on bi's though so tried 10 but wrist wasn't having it.

*Triceps:*

*
*

*
Seated O/H DB extensions:*

10kg x 12

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

Usually manage better than this too....

*Pushdowns:*

5 plates x 15

5 plates x 15

5 plates x 12

It was a sh1tty [email protected] workout but considering how I been feeling I'm pleased that I even went in and did that much. Wasn't being lazy on the weight once I got there though... just didnt seem to have the same strength.


----------



## Guest

> I like having a tan all year but do sunbeds really work the same as these lamp things....?


they worked on the girl i know who even had a medical certificate explaining her condition- and same in siberia- similar lamps are used at schools for the kids.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Going to walk my dog even though its grey and raining..... get some fresh (freezing) air and see if I cant absorb a little bit of light through them horrid clouds :tongue: :thumbup1:

....well.... thats if I can drag the huge lazy fvcker away from the heat of the fire.....


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> I may give this a bash.... Vit C I do anyway... 3gms. Supresses cortisol production at that dose and I defo need that :tongue:


I was reading into this Zara, found some stuff stating that the timeing of the Vitamin C was reasonably important too - 1g before bed, 1g upon waking as those are where the two largest spikes are, so, since you don't wont to totally suppresss cortisol (youd die) it pays to just blunt the spikes instead. I take another gram through the day, take it right before training on training days.

In all honesty can't say I have noticed that much of a difference, I have seen minor changes for the better but have changed a number of things, just thought I would let you know what i had found.

Vitamin D - look at its chemical structure (google it) - any of the D vitamins - and tell me what it looks like :whistling:

I think there is more to this hormone (yep many class it as such) than current science understands.


----------



## winger

Good info as usual Rams.


----------



## dixie normus

winger said:


> I have taken this stuff but soaked in Vodka, read what Dr. Oz has to say about it.
> 
> Dr. Oz showed the audience a secret Russian treatment to help men and women too. The drink is made of vodka infused with Rhodiola rosea, which is a plant that grows in the cold regions of the world. It has been shown to improving mood and alleviating depression. Dr. Oz explained that Rhodiola rosea helps to increase dopamine and serotonin and also can influences sexuality and immune function.
> 
> Another snippet.
> 
> POSTED ON Sep 10, 8:00AM EDT BY Dr. Mehmet Oz
> 
> Research shows that Rhodiola rosea, when consumed as a tea or with a light alcohol like vodka, can aid with erectile dysfunction and improve prostate function.
> 
> To make tea: Cut fine 5 grams of Rhodiola rosea roots. Pour the roots into a cup of boiling water and leave for (brew) at least four hours. Then filter. Drink one-fifth cup three to five times per day. You can also dilute Rhodiola rosea tea with juice, tonic, or other herbal teas.
> 
> To make vodka mix: Mill 30 grams of Rhodiola rosea roots in a coffee grinder, add 150 milliliters of vodka without aromatic additives, agitate, and steep three to five days at room temperature. Separate and filter the extract. Have a teaspoon and a half a day for about three weeks (preferably at night, especially if you're operating heavy machinery).


Good stuff winger. i have a half litre of vodka with 100g in it in my supp cupboard:thumb:

I would take it in the morning though as it can keep you awake at night, and also cause vivid dreams if taken too late in the day.


----------



## Kate1976

Just popped into to say...love the new avi Zara!!

Keep your head up lady, sounds like you're going through a tough time at the moment. I can relate, you're a Leo right?


----------



## ElfinTan

This may interest you :0)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pro...ch-2010-a.html


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> I was reading into this Zara, found some stuff stating that the timeing of the Vitamin C was reasonably important too - 1g before bed, 1g upon waking as those are where the two largest spikes are, so, since you don't wont to totally suppresss cortisol (youd die) it pays to just blunt the spikes instead. I take another gram through the day, take it right before training on training days.
> 
> In all honesty can't say I have noticed that much of a difference, I have seen minor changes for the better but have changed a number of things, just thought I would let you know what i had found.
> 
> Vitamin D - look at its chemical structure (google it) - any of the D vitamins - and tell me what it looks like :whistling:
> 
> I think there is more to this hormone (yep many class it as such) than current science understands.


What does it look like....?? I've googled it... I know I'm missing something here lol, be patient with me I have the worst cold known to man and my brain aint functioning lol.

"*Vitamin D, or calciferol, is the general name for a collection of steroid-like substances* including vitamin D2, ergocalciferol (fig.1) and vitamin D3, cholecalciferol (fig.2). Found only in animal sources, vitamin D is fat soluble and can be manufactured by the body on exposure to UV radiation.

In the body, the *vitamin D is converted to its active hormone form* by the liver and the kidney. The calciferol is converted to 25-hydroxycholecalciferol, calcidiol (fig.3), and then metabolized by the kidney to several active forms including 1,25-dihydroxycholecalciferol, calcitriol (fig.4).

The main function of vitamin D in the body is to maintain blood levels of calcium and phosophorus. Vitamin D is essential for the absorption of these substances from the small intestine, and also for the mineralization process of the bones. The result of vitamin D deficiency is rachitis (rickets) in children and osteomalacia in adults"

Vit C I spread throughout the day anyway.. :thumbup1:

I take back what I said earlier about my immune system as I am now sick :sad:


----------



## rodrigo

get well soon babe thinkin of you xxxxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Kate1976 said:


> Just popped into to say...love the new avi Zara!!
> 
> Keep your head up lady, sounds like you're going through a tough time at the moment. I can relate, you're a Leo right?


Cheers doll... yeah I'm Leo.

TBH its nothing that I dont normally deal with, its just that I feel pants no motivation etc and am not dealing with as well as I normally do.


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> What does it look like....?? I've googled it... I know I'm missing something here lol, be patient with me I have the worst cold known to man and my brain aint functioning lol.
> 
> "*Vitamin D, or calciferol, is the general name for a collection of steroid-like substances* including vitamin D2, ergocalciferol (fig.1) and vitamin D3, cholecalciferol (fig.2). Found only in animal sources, vitamin D is fat soluble and can be manufactured by the body on exposure to UV radiation.
> 
> In the body, the *vitamin D is converted to its active hormone form* by the liver and the kidney. The calciferol is converted to 25-hydroxycholecalciferol, calcidiol (fig.3), and then metabolized by the kidney to several active forms including 1,25-dihydroxycholecalciferol, calcitriol (fig.4).
> 
> The main function of vitamin D in the body is to maintain blood levels of calcium and phosophorus. Vitamin D is essential for the absorption of these substances from the small intestine, and also for the mineralization process of the bones. The result of vitamin D deficiency is rachitis (rickets) in children and osteomalacia in adults"
> 
> Vit C I spread throughout the day anyway.. :thumbup1:
> 
> *I take back what I said earlier about my immune system as I am now sick :sad:*


*pmsl poor thing * :lol: 

*I don't spread mine - I have it all in the morning ! *

*cool news dudes * :thumb:

*so what's the story with vit D ? spillage required .... *


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> What does it look like....?? I've googled it... I know I'm missing something here lol, be patient with me I have the worst cold known to man and my brain aint functioning lol.
> 
> "*Vitamin D, or calciferol, is the general name for a collection of steroid-like substances* including vitamin D2, ergocalciferol (fig.1) and vitamin D3, cholecalciferol (fig.2). Found only in animal sources, vitamin D is fat soluble and can be manufactured by the body on exposure to UV radiation.
> 
> In the body, the *vitamin D is converted to its active hormone form* by the liver and the kidney. The calciferol is converted to 25-hydroxycholecalciferol, calcidiol (fig.3), and then metabolized by the kidney to several active forms including 1,25-dihydroxycholecalciferol, calcitriol (fig.4).
> 
> The main function of vitamin D in the body is to maintain blood levels of calcium and phosophorus. Vitamin D is essential for the absorption of these substances from the small intestine, and also for the mineralization process of the bones. The result of vitamin D deficiency is rachitis (rickets) in children and osteomalacia in adults"
> 
> Vit C I spread throughout the day anyway.. :thumbup1:
> 
> I take back what I said earlier about my immune system as I am now sick :sad:


On paper, its only a step or three away from active sex hormones that some of us like to utilise so well, most folks would recognise it as having the almost complete steroid ring structure of compounds like testosterone 

Thats not to say it will make you big, or it will convert to testosterone or anything heady like that, but it does become active, it is hormonal, and I do believe it does a lot more than is currently understood.

I actually was reading an article about it with respects to improving athletic performace too, will see if I can find that.


----------



## hackskii

Look at the implications of immune support, very impressive.

Not only that but Dr. Mircola suggests that Vitamin D is essential for the fight agains flu, something to the tune of 50% reduction in recovery from D supplmentation.

RDA is going to be raised too, now is suggested it is more common that once thought for defiencies in D.

For those in the sun, bathing after washes off the benefits of the sunlight, and by not bathing up to 2 days supports better D assimilations.

Remember too, Vitamin D is needed to be able to use calcium.

Women with bone problems are suggested to up the D, to be able to get more out of calcium.

Watch, much mor is going to be said about D.

A study done at Boston State Hospital proved that exposure to sunlight long enough to cause reddening of the skin resulted in a boost in sperm production, and a 120% increase in testosterone levels.

When the testicles themselves were exposed to direct sunlight, Testosterone levels jumped by a full 200%.

So, Zar, get some sunlight on your testicles. :lol:


----------



## Jem

hackskii said:


> Look at the implications of immune support, very impressive.
> 
> Not only that but Dr. Mircola suggests that Vitamin D is essential for the fight agains flu, something to the tune of 50% reduction in recovery from D supplmentation.
> 
> RDA is going to be raised too, now is suggested it is more common that once thought for defiencies in D.
> 
> For those in the sun, bathing after washes off the benefits of the sunlight, and by not bathing up to 2 days supports better D assimilations.
> 
> Remember too, Vitamin D is needed to be able to use calcium.
> 
> Women with bone problems are suggested to up the D, to be able to get more out of calcium.
> 
> Watch, much mor is going to be said about D.
> 
> A study done at Boston State Hospital proved that exposure to sunlight long enough to cause reddening of the skin resulted in a boost in sperm production, and a 120% increase in testosterone levels.
> 
> When the testicles themselves were exposed to direct sunlight, Testosterone levels jumped by a full 200%.
> 
> *So, Zar, get some sunlight on your testicles.* :lol:


I read that whole post sagely nodding my head ....then reached your conclusion ...

FPMSL :ban: :ban: :ban:

Get him lion :lol:


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> When the testicles themselves were exposed to direct sunlight, Testosterone levels jumped by a full 200%.


I tan naked does that count?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

So, at the risk of sounding politically incorrect, its no wonder certain ethnic groups in hot countries breed like rabbits... and that may explain why spanish etc are such randy little fvckers and will hump anything with a pulse... :lol:


----------



## hackskii

I think you will find most young men will feel like that.

Hell, older ones too....lol


----------



## Beklet

Vitamin D is the nads........Been taking 2-4 tablets a day for a few days, and I can actually get out of bed before 8am.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Managed to shake my bloody cold enough to go to gym today.

Not feeling strong or energetic in the slightest due to having cold and also prob due to not haven eaten properly for days... :cursing:

Anyhoo.... managed the following:

*Chest & Biceps*

*Bench*

warm up empty bar x 15

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 5

*Iso Machine Fly kinda thing*

4 plates x 8

4 plates x 8

4 plates x 8

*Incline DB Press*

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 6

*DB Curls*

7.5kg x 12

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

*Preacher DB Curls*

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

10kg x 8.... last 3 or 4 little bit assisted

Very, very weak workout but am not too unhappy cos am sick and not been eating.

Interesting thing though... wrist has been playing up and borrowed roberts wrist wraps for preachers and literally instantly the pain disappeared so now I know how to overcome that little issue :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Oh yeah.... and went and bought some vitamin D today so we'll see if that makes any difference.... :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Hope u feel better soon zara :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Hope u feel better soon zara :thumbup1:


Ta... seems to be on its way out


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ta... seems to be on its way out


 :confused1: didn't realize you were constipated too:laugh:


----------



## Jem

I've been going on the sun bed in the morning for 10 mins to wake me up ....feel so much better all day ...

Will buy some tablets though - I am going a bit too brown - keep getting asked where I've been and saying electric beach just sounds tacky !

Anyway that was not a bad session at all zar esp not when you're ill ... x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> *I've been going on the sun bed in the morning for 10 mins to wake me up ...*.feel so much better all day ...
> 
> Will buy some tablets though - I am going a bit too brown - keep getting asked where I've been and saying electric beach just sounds tacky !
> 
> Anyway that was not a bad session at all zar esp not when you're ill ... x


Thats actually a really good idea.....

Does using a sunbed at home run up massive electric bills?

I was thinking about what you were saying about having one at home yesterday. I get them really cheap in the salon I work in, but I'm not in there every day and when I am sometimes I cant be bothered. Also using in the morning would be a great plan I think....


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Interesting thing though... wrist has been playing up and borrowed roberts wrist wraps for preachers and literally instantly the pain disappeared so now I know how to overcome that little issue :thumbup1:


I have a very very good exercise for the wrist. I have been doing this exercise for decades and my wrists are fine. :whistling:


----------



## dmcc

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh yeah.... and went and bought some *vitamin D* today so we'll see if that makes any difference.... :thumbup1:


I always do.


----------



## Beklet

Lol gotta love the d . . . Fat natty fly by lol. My cough has appeared properly today. Ugh x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

My cold has gone pretty much :thumbup1:

Thankfully!!!


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Thats actually a really good idea.....
> 
> Does using a sunbed at home run up massive electric bills?
> 
> I was thinking about what you were saying about having one at home yesterday. I get them really cheap in the salon I work in, but I'm not in there every day and when I am sometimes I cant be bothered. Also using in the morning would be a great plan I think....


Not noticed as had it for yrs - don't think so though ....

Get up, put musak on, start sunbed to warm it up, make coffee, have sunbed then shower


----------



## winger

Jem said:


> Not noticed as had it for yrs - don't think so though ....
> 
> Get up, put musak on, start sunbed to warm it up, make coffee, have sunbed then shower


Showering after the sunbed reverses just about all of the tanning benefits.


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> Showering after the sunbed reverses just about all of the tanning benefits.


Yah, avoiding a shower would be a good idea.

Dr. Mercola suggests two days but hell, that would not be cool. :whistling:


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> Yah, avoiding a shower would be a good idea.
> 
> Dr. Mercola suggests two days but hell, that would not be cool. :whistling:


Unless you like your bird funky.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Yah, avoiding a shower would be a good idea.
> 
> Dr. Mercola suggests two days but hell, that would not be cool. :whistling:


Oh my lord..... :blink: :blink: :blink:

I might JUST about manage to go on at night then shower in morning (assuming am home alone.... :whistling: :lol: ) but even at that.... ewwww..... :blink:

Gads what a thought....


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh my lord..... :blink: :blink: :blink:
> 
> I might JUST about manage to go on at night then shower in morning (assuming am home alone.... :whistling: :lol: ) but even at that.... ewwww..... :blink:
> 
> Gads what a thought....


Stop being such a sissy Zara.

How about I rub a nice moisturizer onto your whole body to keep that tan, that's how I roll. :whistling:

Such a giver I am, sheesh. :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Zara.... Glad your feeling better :thumbup1:



Jem said:


> Not noticed as had it for yrs - don't think so though ....
> 
> Get up, put musak on, start sunbed to warm it up, make coffee, have sunbed then shower


Id say that using one as and when u need to like jem, say first thing on morning or even just now and then wont cost a fortune. I suppose it will boil down to wattage, but i kno some who run big 600 watt high pressure sodium lights 12 hours a day and thats when it starts costing lol. Running a sun lamp for ten mins here and there wont see any noticable difference i doubt. 



winger said:


> Unless you like your bird funky.


lmfao^^^^^^ nowt down for a funky bird :lol:


----------



## winger

leafman said:


> but i kno some who run big 600 watt high pressure sodium lights 12 hours a day and thats when it starts costing


Personally I would run a 1000 watt HPS for 12 hours in bloom. :whistling:


----------



## Jem

I knew....so knew that Hacks would pop up with that being as he had already mentioned it earlier. Wing you beat him to it !

However boys ...I dont do it for the tan - I am dark anyway, I do it because it makes me feel better and keeps my skin clear

As for not bathing fpmsl ....bit grim perhaps !


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh my lord..... :blink: :blink: :blink:
> 
> I might JUST about manage to go on at night then shower in morning (assuming am home alone.... :whistling: :lol: ) but even at that.... ewwww..... :blink:
> 
> Gads what a thought....


Sunbeds have a certain smell as well - like a metallicky smell they give off ...s'not very nice to smell like metal micky and being a sweaty biatch to boot  what if there was a fire and you had to face the fire brigade all stinky :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rodrigo

with a sunbed i just seem to smell burnt skin FFS, i was addicted to those beds years ago i was like george hamilton the third


----------



## leafman

winger said:


> Personally I would run a 1000 watt HPS for 12 hours in bloom. :whistling:


Hahaha depends how many 6s u run :tongue: And im so not gonna hav this debate here :lol: :whistling:


----------



## rs007

leafman said:


> Hahaha depends how many 6s u run :tongue: And im so not gonna hav this debate here :lol: :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: thats what I like to see, enthusiastic botanists

or is that bottomists :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Jem said:


> However boys ...I dont do it for the tan - I am dark anyway, I do it because it makes me feel better and keeps my skin clear


Do you know something that would look better on you than a tan Jem?

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

ME! :lol:


----------



## leafman

rs007 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: thats what I like to see, enthusiastic botanists
> 
> or is that bottomists :lol:


lmao ive just choked on me multi vit :lol:

Not suprising size of the things tho


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Sunbeds have a certain smell as well - like a metallicky smell they give off ...s'not very nice to smell like metal micky and being a sweaty biatch to boot  what if there was a fire and you had to face the fire brigade all stinky :lol: :lol:


lmao... is the toasted skin smell that gives the boak as much as anything else 

Went on sunbed at work yesterday and today so we shall see.... :tongue:



leafman said:


> Hahaha depends how many 6s u run :tongue: And im so not gonna hav this debate here :lol: :whistling:


  :tongue:



rs007 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: thats what I like to see, enthusiastic botanists
> 
> or is that bottomists :lol:


pmsl..... never fails to amaze me how EVERYTHING on this forum turns "anal" :lol: :lol:



leafman said:


> lmao ive just choked on me multi vit :lol:
> 
> Not suprising size of the things tho


ooohhhh dont.... seem to spend my life now taking vitamins etc :cursing:

and thats before we even start on the fact that they turn your wee flourescent yellow....


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> lmao... is the toasted skin smell that gives the boak as much as anything else
> 
> Went on sunbed at work yesterday and today so we shall see.... :tongue:
> 
> :tongue:
> 
> pmsl..... never fails to amaze me how EVERYTHING on this forum turns "anal" :lol: :lol:
> 
> ooohhhh dont.... seem to spend my life now taking vitamins etc :cursing:
> 
> and thats before we even start on the fact that they turn your wee flourescent yellow....


Ohhh so thats why me p1ss is yellow, i thought it was general lack of health and certain liver failior :lol: Tbh didnt pay it much thought  Im getting sick of taking them super vits and the rest of the carry on, but have dedicated 12 weeks to vits and supps and err well usefull things :whistling: see if i can try make some improvements. Just trying to get mysel going again 

Then RAMS comes along and calls me a ***** :cursing:

:lol:


----------



## Jem

hackskii said:


> Do you know something that would look better on you than a tan Jem?
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> ME! :lol:


*Wowsers *   *A dose of Vitamin H* :bounce:



Zara-Leoni said:


> lmao... is the toasted skin smell that gives the boak as much as anything else
> 
> *Aye tad grim *  * must be especially bad in salons in the summer*
> 
> *...oooh the public *
> 
> and thats before we even start on the fact that they turn your wee flourescent yellow....


*I thought it was all the protein I was eating * :confused1:

*I think if mine was spilt it would show up like luminol * :lol: *:lol:* :lol: * yes I am a classy bird .... *


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Ohhh so thats why me p1ss is yellow, i thought it was general lack of health and certain liver failior :lol: Tbh didnt pay it much thought  Im getting sick of taking them super vits and the rest of the carry on, but have dedicated 12 weeks to vits and supps and err well usefull things :whistling: see if i can try make some improvements. Just trying to get mysel going again
> 
> Then RAMS comes along and calls me a ***** :cursing:
> 
> :lol:





Jem said:


> *I thought it was all the protein I was eating * :confused1:
> 
> *I think if mine was spilt it would show up like luminol * :lol: *:lol:* :lol: * yes I am a classy bird .... *


LMAO Na is certain vitamin supplements.... make your wee the colour of this smilie only brighter  hahaha :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Trained back tonight :thumbup1:

Not too awful considering I'm still sick kinda and not been eating properly AT ALL  :whistling:

*Deadlifts:*

Warm up etc.....

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

80kg x 6

90kg x 1

90kg x 1

100kg x 1

tbh I felt as if I could have tried for 110kg but then thought better of it as not been well, still bit sick, not been eating anything like enough etc etc...

*Single Arm Rows:*

20kg x 10

25kg x 7

25kg x 7

*Wide Grip Low Pulley Rows:*

30kg x 10

35kg x10

35kg x 10

*
V-Handle Low Pulley Rows:*

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

No chins tonight as no spotter.... :sad:

Think am gonna have to sort out this eating business though....


----------



## Jem

100kg deads - ffs

Something push you a bit harder tonight zar :whistling:

You must have been in the pink with that :wink:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> 100kg deads - ffs
> 
> Something push you a bit harder tonight zar :whistling:
> 
> You must have been in the pink with that :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oooohhhhh..... :whistling:

la la la..... Not interested for me but actually I think he'd do you fine.... shaved head, tan..... perfect teeth 

Actually truth is Liam from Extreme trains in there and he's a strong little git and I didnt wanna show masel' up and look like a weakling haha :laugh:

Should know better than to wear barbie pink in there though place is bloody manky.... I look like camo-barbie now pmsl


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Oooohhhhh..... :whistling:
> 
> la la la..... Not interested for me but actually I think *he'd do you* fine.... shaved head, tan..... *perfect teeth*
> 
> Actually truth is Liam from Extreme trains in there and he's a strong little git and I didnt wanna show masel' up and look like a weakling haha :laugh:
> 
> Should know better than to wear barbie pink in there though place is bloody manky.... I look like camo-barbie now pmsl


Emboldened above = Music to my ears :lol: :lol:

camo-barbie   loving your work :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Emboldened above = Music to my ears :lol: :lol:
> 
> camo-barbie   loving your work :thumbup1:


Yeah he's even got a reasonable build and is tall-ish. Not sure how tall exactly.... anything over 5ft 6 and I get a sore neck looking up...:laugh:

Camo-Barbie needs a bath now.... looks like I'm just home from a week in the trenches :laugh:

If I actually EAT this week I may try for 110kg next week :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

That is an impressive DL for a newbie and being a (hot) female.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> That is an impressive DL for a newbie and being a (hot) female.


TBF though even though am new to DL, I've been training back etc for years so I would have expected to be stronger than average in it anyway 

Gonna try eat properly this week and see if can get 110 :tongue:

DID want 120kg by Xmas but the last few weeks have been a bit fvcked up and only really getting back into the swing of things properly now lol.

Still.... never say never eh.... :whistling:


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Trained back tonight :thumbup1:
> 
> Not too awful considering I'm still sick kinda and not been eating properly AT ALL  :whistling:
> 
> *Deadlifts:*
> 
> Warm up etc.....
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 80kg x 5
> 
> 80kg x 6
> 
> 90kg x 1
> 
> 90kg x 1
> 
> 100kg x 1
> 
> tbh I felt as if I could have tried for 110kg but then thought better of it as not been well, still bit sick, not been eating anything like enough etc etc...
> 
> *Single Arm Rows:*
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> 25kg x 7
> 
> 25kg x 7
> 
> *Wide Grip Low Pulley Rows:*
> 
> 30kg x 10
> 
> 35kg x10
> 
> 35kg x 10
> 
> *V-Handle Low Pulley Rows:*
> 
> 35kg x 10
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 45kg x 10
> 
> No chins tonight as no spotter.... :sad:
> 
> Think am gonna have to sort out this eating business though....


Nice workout Z:thumbup1:

How (when not feeling poorly) are you finding the new "hardcore" way of working out??

 :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Nice workout Z:thumbup1:
> 
> How (when not feeling poorly) are you finding the new "hardcore" way of working out??
> 
> :beer:


Ta sweetie 

Am loving it :thumbup1:

Its actually interesting now instead of :yawn: :yawn: :yawn:

And because I actually have tangible, measurable goals its much easier to be motivated  :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ta sweetie
> 
> Am loving it :thumbup1:
> 
> Its actually interesting now instead of :yawn: :yawn: :yawn:
> 
> And because I actually have tangible, measurable goals its much easier to be motivated  :thumbup1:


Thats fantastic

Knew you had far more in you than what you thought capable off and hope see some big gains this time:thumb:

Looking forward to your 120kg dL video also:whistling:

xxx


----------



## MissBC

jw007 said:


> Looking forward to your 120kg dL video also:whistling:


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh get it up missy!!

you have done so well on your deadlifts so far!! :thumb:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Trained back tonight :thumbup1:
> 
> Not too awful considering I'm still sick kinda and not been eating properly AT ALL  :whistling:
> 
> *Deadlifts:*
> 
> Warm up etc.....
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 80kg x 5
> 
> 80kg x 6
> 
> 90kg x 1
> 
> 90kg x 1
> 
> 100kg x 1
> 
> tbh I felt as if I could have tried for 110kg but then thought better of it as not been well, still bit sick, not been eating anything like enough etc etc...
> 
> *Single Arm Rows:*
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> 25kg x 7
> 
> 25kg x 7
> 
> *Wide Grip Low Pulley Rows:*
> 
> 30kg x 10
> 
> 35kg x10
> 
> 35kg x 10
> 
> *
> V-Handle Low Pulley Rows:*
> 
> 35kg x 10
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 45kg x 10
> 
> No chins tonight as no spotter.... :sad:
> 
> Think am gonna have to sort out this eating business though....


Loving the deadlifts Z 100k is good going, can defo see u getting heavyier, 7 working sets :thumbup1: Always possibilty of cutting down to 5 working sets and trying to get heavier  Im thinking u will go heavier anyways tho :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Yeah tbh I was just feeling my way along.... kinda doing that "I'll just try this and see how it feels" kinda thing.... :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I'm still bloody sick.. :cursing:

I was actually nearly better, managing to train etc last week, then over the weekend it hit me full force with a slegehammer :cursing: :cursing:

Am managing to work/eat by mega-dosing myself on benilyn max-strength flu capsule things but its not pleasant :crying:

Not even attempting to train this week... I've sore throat, sore chest, runny nose, asthma is giving me hell because of it too... think I have a bit of a temperature as well.

Am taking loads of Vit C, Vit D and multi-vits as well, and forcing myself to eat. Guess I just have to wait for it to run its course.

Currently chomping on some rare steak cut into bite sized pieces, on top of pilau rice, with melted grated mozarella cheese on top.... Yum :thumbup1:

Winter food :thumb:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Currently chomping on some rare steak cut into bite sized pieces, on top of pilau rice, with melted grated mozarella cheese on top.... Yum :thumbup1:
> 
> Winter food :thumb:


Damn, a woman after my own heart, that sounds delightful, not that I would notice food. :whistling:

Zara I hope you get well soon Princess! :beer:


----------



## ElfinTan

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY for Deadlift!!!!!!! :rockon:

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO for feeling poorly sick again!!!!!!!!!!!! :ban:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Damn, a woman after my own heart, that sounds delightful, not that I would notice food. :whistling:
> 
> Zara I hope you get well soon Princess! :beer:


Tonights comfort/winter food was roast chicken, mashed potato and cheese sauce :thumb:

Sod it. Start dieting in a few weeks anyway and so long as I'm getting the protein in and actually eating its all good :thumbup1:



ElfinTan said:


> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY for Deadlift!!!!!!! :rockon:
> 
> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO for feeling poorly sick again!!!!!!!!!!!! :ban:


Yeah.... I have taken the whole week off the gym. No point even trying till am better, gym is freezing and my chest is sore and breathing not good.

Mega-dosing on Vit C & D and benilyn cold and flu and hoping for the best....

TBH am more than a litte p1ssed off as am missing loads of training - every time I get in the gym and do well, get sick again and get held back :cursing:

However... all I can do is wait to get better then go for it again.


----------



## Bettyboo

Nice lifting !! Get well soon x


----------



## Guest

Hope you feel better hottie


----------



## winger

Is it possible that your training a bit too hard and that it is compromising your immune system, just throwing that out there sunshine.


----------



## winger

ZEUS said:


> Hope you feel better hottie


Damn you are smooth Brian. :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Is it possible that your training a bit too hard and that it is compromising your immune system, just throwing that out there sunshine.


Nah.... I've hardly been training. Prob averaging 2x per week for the last 4 weeks I'd say..... :ban:

Been sick for 10 days or so.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> Hope you feel better hottie


Cheers Bri


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Damn you are smooth Brian. :thumb:


Damm skippy.

You should all be so nice to me


----------



## Guest

winger said:


> Damn you are smooth Brian. :thumb:





Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers Bri


Just calling it how I see it:thumb:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nah.... I've hardly been training. Prob averaging 2x per week for the last 4 weeks I'd say..... :ban:
> 
> Been sick for 10 days or so.....


Thats what ive been averaging for last few weeks and im not sick :lol:

Hope u feel better soon :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007

got quiet in here - whats happening Zara, hows things going?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> got quiet in here - whats happening Zara, hows things going?


I've not trained in about 1.5-2 weeks now...

I've had this lingering cold that I thought I was managing to fight off... In actual fact it turns out it was just lingering waiting to hit me full force like a ton of bricks (ie last night/today).

I have a high temperature and am sweating with all the heating off, got the shakes, am dizzy, sneezing, nose and eyes are streaming, chest hurts, can hardly breathe and am coughing up stuff. Oh... and it hurts like hell, all of it :crying:

To top it off, I promised a client I'd do her nails tonight so they're done for xmas so am going to have to drive through all this snow and go to work for a bit.... am absolutely dreading it :sad:

Flu tablets aint doing a dammed thing and neither is benilyn....

I think its safe to say I'll be off training for another week still..... :cursing:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Sorry to hear that Z...

Hope you feel better soon.

Stay safe in the snow


----------



## Zara-Leoni

mick_the_brick said:


> Sorry to hear that Z...
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Stay safe in the snow


Cheers mate.... dunno how am even getting car off the drive tbh... deep snow and its very steep.... and will be coming out backwards lol....


----------



## Kate1976

Could she come to you Zar?


----------



## winger

Get well soon Zara!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Kate1976 said:


> Could she come to you Zar?


Nah unfortunately I have to go into the salon. I dont do work from home, dont like having people in my house lol.



winger said:


> Get well soon Zara!


Cheers mate x


----------



## Beklet

Urgh, swine flu then?

Not nice - mate of mine has had dysentery this week - how the fvck he caught that I don't know


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Urgh, swine flu then?
> 
> Not nice - mate of mine has had dysentery this week - how the fvck he caught that I don't know


Dont think is swine flu as not been sick etc and it normally starts with that dnt it?


----------



## hackskii

I wish I lived closer so I could take care of you, shovel the snow so I could get your car out of your driveway.

And do the cooking and cleaning for you while you were sick, and wash your underware and clothes.


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Dont think is swine flu as not been sick etc and it normally starts with that dnt it?


Dunno, flu is flu - usually involves everything hurting......sickness isn't a given, it's usually the Tamiflu that does that :laugh:


----------



## winger

I would do all that and drive to your shop and do the nails too. :wub:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> I wish I lived closer so I could take care of you, shovel the snow so I could get your car out of your driveway.
> 
> And do the cooking and cleaning for you while you were sick, and wash your underware and clothes.





winger said:


> I would do all that and drive to your shop and do the nails too. :wub:


Well in that case I wish you two lived here too! 



Beklet said:


> Dunno, flu is flu - usually involves everything hurting......sickness isn't a given, it's usually the Tamiflu that does that :laugh:


Swine flu starts with sickness I gather and has other symptoms too?

Think this is jst bog-standard flu. Well I hope so, am asthmatic so tend not to cope too well with such things lol.


----------



## rs007

that absolutely sucks ass Zara, sounds like at the very least its seasonal flu - sounds too severe to be a common cold.

Hope it clears up soon - and think of it this way - better happeining now, getting it out your system and building up immunity - than 2 weeks out from your next show...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> that absolutely sucks ass Zara, sounds like at the very least its seasonal flu - sounds too severe to be a common cold.
> 
> Hope it clears up soon - and think of it this way - better happeining now, getting it out your system and building up immunity - than 2 weeks out from your next show...


True enough....

Think I've been holding it off while been busy etc and the minute I've stopped its just hit me like a ton of bricks. Happens that way sometimes :crying:

TBH I cant even THINK about dieting etc jst now....


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> True enough....
> 
> Think I've been holding it off while been busy etc and the minute I've stopped its just hit me like a ton of bricks. Happens that way sometimes :crying:
> 
> TBH I cant even THINK about dieting etc jst now....


Yeah Ive noticed that too? Like when I am dieting I don't - or so far havent got ill - moment the diet stops I usually get hammered with something, same principal.

Dont worry about dieting just now, just concentrate on getting better. You wont have lost anything worth worrying over at the gym either, well, nothing that wont come back with a vengeance once you get the bug shifted 

But you know this anyway - get well soon


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Well thats my work done til next week now...

Can finally relax and rest, am now laid up on sofa with duvet, big box of hankies for my ever-streaming nose, bumper size bottle of benilyn, benilyn flu capsules, and some sudafed. After that little lot its in the hands of the gods lol. Oh, and a milo. Best comfort-drink in the world 

Now wheres that remote control...... :tongue:


----------



## leafman

Hope ur feeling hundred percent soon Z all the best and hope u have a good christmas


----------



## weeman

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:






 :wink: :thumb:


----------



## leafman

happy new year zara all the best


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> happy new year zara all the best


Cheers Kev...wondered where this thread went pmsl


----------



## Jem

yo what's happening ? xxx I'm a bit tiddly - off out with the fcukwit tonight [350z] - have to be half p!ssed to ignore half the comments ....


----------



## ElfinTan

Happy New Year wee lion x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> yo what's happening ? xxx I'm a bit tiddly - off out with the fcukwit tonight [350z] - have to be half p!ssed to ignore half the comments ....


LMFAO. This bodes well..... :lol:



ElfinTan said:


> Happy New Year wee lion x


Cheers hun


----------



## Beklet

Yay there's life!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Yay there's life!!!!! :thumb:


Well theres a spark but I wouldn't say its full on life quite yet haha :lol:


----------



## weeman

happy new year hen x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> happy new year hen x


Murky Buckets 

I bought a treadmill when I was sick.

Its still in the corner of the spare room, untouched, but since prep starts during the worst weather of the year and our gym is effectively a barn, and just as warm, it should enhance my quality of life no end :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Murky Buckets
> 
> I bought a treadmill when I was sick.
> 
> Its still in the corner of the spare room, untouched, but since prep starts during the worst weather of the year and our gym is effectively a barn, and just as warm, it should enhance my quality of life no end :thumb:


Ha ha oh dear...the boy had dredged some of my weights out of the spare room and they're sitting on the living room floor, chastising me lol!

I really should get to the gym tomorrow...if it's open :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Ha ha oh dear...the boy had dredged some of my weights out of the spare room and they're sitting on the living room floor, chastising me lol!
> 
> I really should get to the gym tomorrow...if it's open :cursing:


Hide them.... they'll only sit there looking at you making you feel bad


----------



## Kate1976

I know i don't post that often in your journal...but just wanted to wish a fellow leo lady a happy new year!!

Hope its a good one for you...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Kate1976 said:


> I know i don't post that often in your journal...but just wanted to wish a fellow leo lady a happy new year!!
> 
> Hope its a good one for you...


Thank you chick! Hope you have a good one too  :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

Happy New Year georgeous.


----------



## WRT

hackskii said:


> Happy New Year georgeous.


Thanks babe, happy new years Zara!


----------



## evad

WRT said:


> Thanks babe, happy new years Zara!


 :lol:

yes its 3am and theres not much going on so im in zaras journal (like yourself) looking for training tips :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Happy New Year georgeous.


Ta hacks...bloody snowing here again grrr! :cursing:

Wish it would give up with the winter bollox and get on with spring....!!



WRT said:


> Thanks babe, happy new years Zara!


lmao..... Happy new year hotshot :wink:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

davetherave said:


> :lol:
> 
> yes its 3am and theres not much going on so im in zaras journal (like yourself) looking for training tips :whistling:


No point looking in here for owt else - I gave up posting pictures cos I got p1ssed off with fvckwits coming in here for a sleaze 

Mind you, you wont find much training in here at the mo either - been too ill to go to the gym for weeks.

Hoping to start back (very gently) this week though  :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Happy New Year Zar - update coming through on pm soon xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Happy New Year Zar - update coming through on pm soon xx


Got it and replied :thumbup1:

Just cooking an entire packet of howies beef sausages and a 400gm rump steak for my dog.... He just LOVES the fact that I got ill and all my food went out of date cos I couldn't face eating  :tongue:

Also cooking a mahoosive chicken and a steak pie for myself :thumbup1: Steak pie should have been on new years day but I was still a bit icky feeling lol.

God it feels good to be eating etc again! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Mwahahaha one lucky dogglet !

glad you're feeling better anyway

What can we do for fun now ...need a decent thread ffs - otherwise I might have to go and do some of me yogalates stretching ....


----------



## Bradz

Zara-Leoni said:


> Got it and replied :thumbup1:
> 
> Just cooking an entire packet of howies beef sausages and a 400gm rump steak for my dog.... He just LOVES the fact that I got ill and all my food went out of date cos I couldn't face eating  :tongue:
> 
> Also cooking a mahoosive chicken and a steak pie for myself :thumbup1: Steak pie should have been on new years day but I was still a bit icky feeling lol.
> 
> God it feels good to be eating etc again! :thumb:


Whats wrong with Pedigree Chum. :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Mwahahaha one lucky dogglet !
> 
> glad you're feeling better anyway
> 
> What can we do for fun now ...need a decent thread ffs - otherwise I might have to go and do some of me yogalates stretching ....


Yeah its pretty boring eh? What happened to bloke of the day?? Died?



Bradz said:


> Whats wrong with Pedigree Chum. :whistling:


Makes 'im fart.... trust me - not good!!!! :tongue:  :whistling:


----------



## Jem

I got sick of posting pics ...

Farting dogs noooooooooooo pmsl


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> I got sick of posting pics ...
> 
> Farting dogs noooooooooooo pmsl


s'alright others are posting 'em for us now :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> s'alright others are posting 'em for us now :tongue:


yes we are liking this aspect of the bloke thread very much


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Its starting now.... diet time.... Oooohhhh.....

Appetite is still terrible so this week is going to be a kinda "leading in" week I think... building up to eating 6-7 x a day again and getting used to the routine. I've not been eating rubbish or christmas foods (or anything at all really tbh) so thankfully this year it wont be such a shock to the system 

I'm quite [email protected] at forcing myself to eat when I don't want to etc but I'm very good at doing as I am told... so Lee is gonna be giving my my orders and I shall follow whether am hungry or not 

Roberts supposed to be coming later to move this bloody big treadmill too so I can use that :thumbup1:

Back to gym tomorrow probably.

Well.... here we go.... lol!


----------



## Beklet

Argh good luck. Am hoping to get used to the permanent 'slightly hungry' feeling. Suppose it's a sign my metabolism is still firing. Cardio today. Ugh.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Argh good luck. Am hoping to get used to the permanent 'slightly hungry' feeling. Suppose it's a sign my metabolism is still firing. Cardio today. Ugh.


I wish I WAS hungry it would be easier lol!!! :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Zara-Leoni said:


> Its starting now.... diet time.... Oooohhhh.....
> 
> Appetite is still terrible so this week is going to be a kinda "leading in" week I think... building up to eating 6-7 x a day again and getting used to the routine. I've not been eating rubbish or christmas foods (or anything at all really tbh) so thankfully this year it wont be such a shock to the system
> 
> I'm quite [email protected] at forcing myself to eat when I don't want to etc but I'm very good at doing as I am told... so Lee is gonna be giving my my orders and I shall follow whether am hungry or not
> 
> Roberts supposed to be coming later to move this bloody big treadmill too so I can use that :thumbup1:
> 
> Back to gym tomorrow probably.
> 
> Well.... here we go.... lol!


 All the best with new routine Z:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jay.32 said:


> All the best with new routine Z:thumbup1:


Cheers ears


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Roberts supposed to be coming later to move this bloody big treadmill too so I can use that :thumbup1:


Treadmill fly by!


----------



## rodrigo

back to eating right and time to put down the kids selection boxes and toast and chips and pizza and chinese and all the things i have been enjoyin immensely last week or so:cursing:

hope you have a great 2010 Z


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rodrigo said:


> back to eating right and time to put down the kids selection boxes and toast and chips and pizza and chinese and all the things i have been enjoyin immensely last week or so:cursing:
> 
> hope you have a great 2010 Z


lol I've not had any christmas stuff at all really.... no bad thing though as it means less lard to shift :thumb:

Last year I started my diet 8 or 9lbs heavier than this time.... and as I recall I stuffed my face silly all through christmas :tongue:


----------



## TaintedSoul

Wassup sugar tits!!

Just passing through, happy new year by the way. Hope all is going and your December month wasnt as catabolic as mine was!!


----------



## hilly

will be following along zara looking forward to seeing how you progress through this prep.

I have the same prob with apetite at the moment think its this bloody cold i have. Im sure you will be craving food i no time as i will myself im sure.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TaintedSoul said:


> *Wassup sugar tits!!*
> 
> Just passing through, happy new year by the way. Hope all is going and your December month wasnt as catabolic as mine was!!


YO!

Gavin and Stacey fan...??? :tongue: 

Nah December wasn't catabolic at all... well not in the way you're thinking :whistling: 

Maybe cos I hardly ate a fvcking thing due to being ill lol... but apart from that it was exceptionally dull and uneventful. No partying at all :ban:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hilly said:


> will be following along zara looking forward to seeing how you progress through this prep.
> 
> I have the same prob with apetite at the moment think its this bloody cold i have. Im sure you will be craving food i no time as i will myself im sure.


Indeedy.... though bizarrely the thing I am liking jst now is turkey mince with onion, mild chilli powder and extra-virgin olive oil :confused1:

Oh well.... least its diet food eh? All good :thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul

Zara-Leoni said:


> YO!
> 
> *Gavin and Stacey fan...???* :tongue:
> 
> Nah December wasn't catabolic at all... well not in the way you're thinking :whistling:
> 
> Maybe cos I hardly ate a fvcking thing due to being ill lol... but apart from that it was exceptionally dull and uneventful. No partying at all :ban:


No I dont know who they are??? Is Stacey hot though?

Good to hear you kept it clean, mine was terrible, lost about 3 kg's or so though I do feel I'm looking leaner so the partying might have had a positive affect there!! :lol: :lol:

It's freezing down here in London, well for me anyway. Must be terrible up there on the edge of the earth where you live hey? :confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TaintedSoul said:


> No I dont know who they are??? Is Stacey hot though?
> 
> Good to hear you kept it clean, mine was terrible, lost about 3 kg's or so though I do feel I'm looking leaner so the partying might have had a positive affect there!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> It's freezing down here in London, well for me anyway. Must be terrible up there on the edge of the earth where you live hey? :confused1:


We're snowed in mate :tongue: 

Most of my neighbours gave up trying to get their cars out today after much digging and wheel spinning lol 

Buses etc aren't coming up round here as even the main roads are horrific, main problem being there that the councils appear to have run out of grit 

Gym is inaccessible except by foot... not too handy it being in the middle of a field pmsl.

I think is -14 tonight or summat lol.

I, however managed to drive straight out with no drama despite the snow being half way up to my calves :tongue: :cool2: :cool2: Downside of that was getting roped into taxi-ing mates to the gym etc cos they coudn't drive their cars


----------



## TaintedSoul

^^^ now you see that kind of extreme weather just does not appeal me to. -14c!!! Fook that for a joke!! I'm struggling on -2c here!! It would be =====0 that cold for me!!

10 points on still trekking to the gym though!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TaintedSoul said:


> ^^^ now you see that kind of extreme weather just does not appeal me to. -14c!!! Fook that for a joke!! I'm struggling on -2c here!! It would be =====0 that cold for me!!
> 
> 10 points on still trekking to the gym though!!


Dnt appeal to me in the slightest either! This time of year is when I think I should be moving to Durban pmsl!

I didn't go to the gym today either though still not feeling quite right... just dropped people off. I am going back tomorrow or wednesday


----------



## winger

September pic fly by!

Say who is the lucky guy wearing the green shirt?


----------



## winger

September pic fly by!

Say who is the lucky guy wearing the green shirt?

In this order, Kate, winger, Zara and big bad TaintedSoul, look how tall that bastard TS is, wtf not to mention handsome!


----------



## Guest

winger said:


> September pic fly by!
> 
> Say who is the lucky guy wearing the green shirt?
> 
> In this order, Kate, winger, Zara and big bad TaintedSoul, look how tall that bastard TS is, wtf not to mention handsome!


*Winger.....You lucky bastard!!!!!*


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> September pic fly by!
> 
> Say who is the lucky guy wearing the green shirt?
> 
> In this order, Kate, winger, Zara and big bad TaintedSoul, look how tall that bastard TS is, wtf not to mention handsome!


LMAO.... I've never seen that pic before... nor do I remember it being taken :tongue: :lol:

Yeah Seans about a foot taller than everyone else there haha!


----------



## hackskii

Wow, that cant be right brother. Now I wish I was there even more than before.

Look at the death grip he has on both of the girls shoulders, he is holding them hostage.

Probably paid them to smile with him.......Why I otta.............lol


----------



## winger

Look how big the hands are! :whistling:


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> I think is -14 tonight or summat lol.


feck that for a joke :ban:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ach its alright....

If it goes below -20 I'll start wearing a jumper.... :tongue:


----------



## hackskii

That is crazy weather, and I thought it was cold here yesterday @ 75 degrees, today it will even be colder @ 74 degrees.

I dont know what I am going to do. :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Seems we're ok... Only meant to go to between -6 and -9 tonight :tongue:

Supposed to snow heavy all through the night and tomorrow though :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Jem

TS is hot - hubba hubba !


----------



## WRT

winger said:


> September pic fly by!
> 
> Say who is the lucky guy wearing the green shirt?
> 
> In this order, Kate, winger, Zara and big bad TaintedSoul, look how tall that bastard TS is, wtf not to mention handsome!


There's Kate, Zara and TS in that pic? I only saw winger the sexy bastard:lol:


----------



## Jem

You cannot private message until you have been on here at least a month and made a certain no. of valid posts ...


----------



## dmcc

TS is one sexy bugger and he's mine ladies, so hands off. TS, Rohypnol Colada?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> TS is one sexy bugger and he's mine ladies, so hands off. TS, Rohypnol Colada?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Some snow pics for Hackskii taken a few days ago when it first started before it got deep


----------



## Jem

dmcc said:


> TS is one sexy bugger and he's mine ladies, so hands off. TS, Rohypnol Colada?


 :whistling: :sneaky2: ....see he's not taken you up on that then


----------



## Jem

cool pics zar - I will get some tomorrow, snowball fights are on !


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> cool pics zar - I will get some tomorrow, snowball fights are on !


Yayy! Snowba' fights! :bounce:  :thumb:

Its on again now heavy.... not actually convinced I will make it to work tomorrow if this keeps up :cursing: :cursing:

Tomorrow is supposed to be 1st day back at the gym too and I can see that going out the window an' all! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## dmcc

Jem said:


> :whistling: :sneaky2: ....see he's not taken you up on that then


There's still time.


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yayy! Snowba' fights! :bounce:  :thumb:
> 
> Its on again now heavy.... not actually convinced I will make it to work tomorrow if this keeps up :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Tomorrow is supposed to be 1st day back at the gym too and I can see that going out the window an' all! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


Haha my car is at my friend's house on their drive - i cannot get mine on the drive and it will probably get sideswiped on the road so thought best not to take the chance !

It's all coming here now as well - has pelted down all day, schools were all closed early, thousands of kids running riot in the streets ... 

I can walk to the gym if needs be - quite a pleasant stroll through the park and only a mile, Dean can drive me back in that big Mitsubishi thing he has. Then again, might just not bother & have the day off !

....we'll see darren...:laugh:


----------



## Kate1976

Hey Zar - how is Blue enjoying the snoooooow?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Haha my car is at my friend's house on their drive - i cannot get mine on the drive and it will probably get sideswiped on the road so thought best not to take the chance !
> 
> It's all coming here now as well - has pelted down all day, schools were all closed early, thousands of kids running riot in the streets ...
> 
> I can walk to the gym if needs be - quite a pleasant stroll through the park and only a mile, Dean can drive me back in that big Mitsubishi thing he has. Then again, might just not bother & have the day off !


Dunno if you can see from the last pic but my driveway is pretty steep so I've not been able to drive up it for about 2 weeks and doubt I will be able to for quite some time! Parking on the road is the only option I have jst now and I dont like it much tbh.

Think most of the schools in Scotland have stayed shut after the holidays lol.

Thing with most ppl here with 4WD cars.... the car itself is (usually) fine for driving in snow.... but the tyres are not.  :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Kate1976 said:


> Hey Zar - how is Blue enjoying the snoooooow?


Picture Tigger on a pogo stick and you're pretty much there... he loves it! :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

Yeah I can imagine lol...I used to have to boxers who used to love to make snow tunnels!

Love bull breeds!


----------



## hackskii

So, question...........Does it do this every year or is this some freak snowing year?

I mean last year you guys had alot of snow too.

My dog loves the snow, I cant get her out of it.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Kate1976 said:


> Yeah I can imagine lol...I used to have to boxers who used to love to make snow tunnels!
> 
> Love bull breeds!


These are old from when he was a pupster


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> So, question...........Does it do this every year or is this some freak snowing year?
> 
> I mean last year you guys had alot of snow too.
> 
> My dog loves the snow, I cant get her out of it.


Every year in Scotland.... is just these southerners that aren't used to it


----------



## TaintedSoul

Jem said:


> TS is hot - hubba hubba !


Thanks Jem, feel free to PM me pics of yourself!! :thumb:



dmcc said:


> TS is one sexy bugger and he's mine ladies, so hands off. TS, Rohypnol Colada?


I donno mate, last time I had one of those drinks from you I woke up dazed, confused and I had a sore ar$ehole!!! I think I'm allergic to the drink or something??? :confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TaintedSoul said:


> Thanks Jem, feel free to PM me pics of yourself!! :thumb:


Some nice ones on her page you know.... :tongue: 



TaintedSoul said:


> I donno mate, last time I had one of those drinks from you I woke up dazed, confused and I had a sore ar$ehole!!! I think I'm allergic to the drink or something??? :confused1:


Maybe you should try it again just to be sure it wasn't something you ate instead.... :whistling: :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Maybe you should try it again just to be sure it wasn't something you ate instead.... :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Sorta like a double blind study. lol :beer:

Nice Z


----------



## TaintedSoul

Zara-Leoni said:


> Maybe you should try it again just to be sure it wasn't something you ate instead.... :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


How about you try it for me and I promise to just hold you hand and look after you!! ANd if you wake up with a sore anoos we know it's gotta be the cocktail!! :thumb:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Some snow pics for Hackskii taken a few days ago when it first started before it got deep


Nice pics zar :thumbup1:

I do however have a slight bone to pick. Your xmas cards are sh1t, and when i opened it u had filled it full of glitter so it went fukcing everywere :lol: All over posh floor :whistling: and they were tinyiest lil bits ever so thanks for that :tongue:

Question is ... Did u do it on purpose  Oh and hope all is well bla bla bla


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Nice pics zar :thumbup1:
> 
> I do however have a slight bone to pick. Your xmas cards are sh1t, and when i opened it u had filled it full of glitter so it went fukcing everywere :lol: All over posh floor :whistling: and they were tinyiest lil bits ever so thanks for that :tongue:
> 
> Question is ... Did u do it on purpose  Oh and hope all is well bla bla bla


Fcukin hate those things ...   yes deffo on purpose :tongue:

They do it in lingerie shops: you buy new underwear for a romantic occasion and when it comes to the moment of truth, you shed glitter & tiny red hearts out yer ass - bit embarrassing  :lol:


----------



## Jem

TaintedSoul said:


> Thanks Jem, feel free to PM me pics of yourself!! :thumb:
> 
> :blush: :wub: :tongue:
> 
> I donno mate, last time I had one of those drinks from you I woke up dazed, confused and I had a sore ar$ehole!!! I think I'm allergic to the drink or something??? :confused1:





Zara-Leoni said:


> Some nice ones on her page you know.... :tongue:
> 
> Oi - :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Fcukin hate those things ...   yes deffo on purpose :tongue:
> 
> They do it in lingerie shops: you buy new underwear for a romantic occasion and when it comes to the moment of truth, you shed glitter & tiny red hearts out yer ass - bit embarrassing  :lol:


SEE knew she was fukcing evil :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TaintedSoul said:


> How about you try it for me and I promise to just hold you hand and look after you!! ANd if you wake up with a sore anoos we know it's gotta be the cocktail!! :thumb:


Ha ha haaaaaa.... Errrr... No Sean methinks not :laugh:

Besides I cant drink now am dieting.

Yup. Thats the reason! :tongue: :laugh:



leafman said:


> I do however have a slight bone to pick. Your xmas cards are sh1t, and when i opened it u had filled it full of glitter so it went fukcing everywere :lol: All over posh floor :whistling: and they were tinyiest lil bits ever so thanks for that :tongue:
> 
> Question is ... Did u do it on purpose


Hahaha.... I do it to everyone.... the weemans say they still find wee bits down the back of their sofa etc to this day 

I don't do it every single year though or ppl get wise to it... ususally skip a year to lull them into a false sense of security then catch them out again next year :cool2: :lol:



Jem said:


> Fcukin hate those things ...  yes deffo on purpose :tongue:
> 
> They do it in lingerie shops: you buy new underwear for a romantic occasion *and when it comes to the moment of truth, you shed glitter & tiny red hearts out yer ass - bit embarrassing*  :lol:


lmao SOOOOO true :laugh:



leafman said:


> SEE knew she was fukcing evil :whistling:


MOI? :blink:

Ohh nooo.... I'm a good girl me :innocent:


----------



## Kate1976

Zara-Leoni said:


> These are old from when he was a pupster


I luffs him - bull breeds have such personalities!!

These were my girlies (Ronny & Roxy) I had to give em up to rescue when the cheating ex and I split up  Still miss them....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Kate1976 said:


> I luffs him - bull breeds have such personalities!!
> 
> These were my girlies (Ronny & Roxy) I had to give em up to rescue when the cheating ex and I split up  Still miss them....
> 
> View attachment 35333


Awwww they are beautiful when was that? If I knew at the time I'd have taken them lol!

This boy of mine has a thing for teddies and keeps gathering them all up together like a litter of puppies... I think he's a bit confused :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Soooooo

Went back to the gym today for the first time in, realistically, 2-3 weeks I think :crying:

Parked up on the main road and had to walk through the snow to get there... so that was cardio/warmup, though the freezing feet was a bit sh1t lol.

"Only" supposed to be -10 here tonight  So training attire was canterbury base layer, t-shirt, 2 jumpers, a fleece and a jacket on top and warm old trackies and thermal socks lol. Can't find my woolly hat through grrrr!

Just did a very light general workout... wanted to just get things moving/blood flowing again so did couple exercises each for shoulders, bi's and tri's.

Am weak as a kitten.... urgh!

Was most p1ssed off to discover that my right wrist that I hurt doing straight bar barbell curls has actually gotten worse while I have been off not better :confused1: Dunno what the hell that is about but I was in agony a few times so will have to be strapped up all the time for the forseeable future :cursing:

I also have a recurring rear delt injury thats in need of massage at the moment again too.... of all things, when I was ill I kept getting spasms/cramps when I stretched (prob dehydration and lack of blood salts) and thats how I triggered that off again  Hurts like a bugger so it does :cursing:

Have cleaned my diet right up.... only eating diet food now but my appetite is still rubbish so working on building up to 6-7 meals a day this week and starting properly next week. Lee Blyth is helping me with diet this year so I think am starting full-on diet as of next week ie when I can actually eat the required number of meals lol.

Anyway... thats all I think 

Oh yeah... I made a sort of protein blamange with strawberry Pro6 and sugar free jelly so shall be testing that later :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

Too bad I didnt live a bit closer Zar, I could massage that rear delt out for you.

Just for you, not for my benefit, just for your benefit. :innocent: :whistling:

Have you thought of taking your arm, putting across your chest, then grab your elbo and pull the arm close to your chest to stretch out the rear delt.

You can also lay on your arm on the floor the same way to stretch it out.


----------



## Jem

I have gone and made some blancmangey/moussey type thingymabobba as well - I normally use quark but couldnt get to the shops ... tar muchly zar !

Nice to be back in the gym eh ?


----------



## RedKola

You'll need to let us know how it tastes with the Pro 6, I'll be getting some this week hopefully and might try it out too!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Too bad I didnt live a bit closer Zar, I could massage that rear delt out for you.
> 
> Just for you, not for my benefit, just for your benefit. :innocent: :whistling:
> 
> Have you thought of taking your arm, putting across your chest, then grab your elbo and pull the arm close to your chest to stretch out the rear delt.
> 
> You can also lay on your arm on the floor the same way to stretch it out.


LOL!

Yeah I've tried that... is a prob I have had for many years... needs massage. I know its knots/spasms that need massaged out then I'll be fine (ish) again


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> I have gone and made some blancmangey/moussey type thingymabobba as well - I normally use quark but couldnt get to the shops ... tar muchly zar !
> 
> Nice to be back in the gym eh ?


What protein did you use?

Quark? WTF? Ewwwww! :crying: Whats that all about?? :blink:

edit: Am as weak as a kitten.... until I get strong again, gym sucks :crying:



RedKola said:


> You'll need to let us know how it tastes with the Pro 6, I'll be getting some this week hopefully and might try it out too!


Well I've not tasted it yet but I gave Robert some with his diet meals today and he just texted saying he loves it :tongue:

I made it with strawberry jelly and strawberry pro6 :thumbup1: Shall be trying it shortly 

I am also gonna try (because I have these proteins here in the house) Orange jelly with reflex chocolate orange instant whey, and strawberry jelly with banana flavour extreme protein :thumbup1:

Roberts bringing some vanilla protein so I can try out Brians protein pancake recipe :thumbup1:


----------



## RedKola

Zara-Leoni said:


> What protein did you use?
> 
> Quark? WTF? Ewwwww! :crying: Whats that all about?? :blink:
> 
> Well I've not tasted it yet but I gave Robert some with his diet meals today and he just texted saying he loves it :tongue:
> 
> I made it with strawberry jelly and strawberry pro6 :thumbup1: Shall be trying it shortly
> 
> I am also gonna try (because I have these proteins here in the house) Orange jelly with reflex chocolate orange instant whey, and strawberry jelly with banana flavour extreme protein :thumbup1:
> 
> Roberts bringing some vanilla protein so I can try out Brians protein pancake recipe :thumbup1:


It all sounds good!  Pancakes sound good too! 

I had plain chicken breast, and boiled brocolli with a wee bit of green pesto and mayo - I forgot how much I actually enjoyed it! Half the battle with dieting is finding tasty food! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

pmsl at RK's enthusiasm for pesto ! go girl !

I need the pancake recipe I think

Syntha 6 all I have until order some more stuff in ... strawberry

Think it's going lumpy in the fridge fpmsl

Quark with sf jelly sets perfick in the fridge & tasted wicked zar - I kid you not. All good casein as well woohoo


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh yeah... I made a sort of protein blamange with strawberry Pro6 and sugar free jelly so shall be testing that later :thumbup1:


I made one with strawberry Extreme Whey and it was gash :cursing:



Zara-Leoni said:


> What protein did you use?
> 
> Quark? WTF? Ewwwww! :crying: Whats that all about?? :blink:
> 
> edit: Am as weak as a kitten.... until I get strong again, gym sucks :crying:
> 
> Well I've not tasted it yet but I gave Robert some with his diet meals today and he just texted saying he loves it :tongue:
> 
> I made it with strawberry jelly and strawberry pro6 :thumbup1: Shall be trying it shortly
> 
> I am also gonna try (because I have these proteins here in the house) Orange jelly with reflex chocolate orange instant whey, and strawberry jelly with banana flavour extreme protein :thumbup1:
> 
> Roberts bringing some vanilla protein so I can try out Brians protein pancake recipe :thumbup1:


Need to get this pro-6 lol...what protein pancake recipe? I have loads of vanilla :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> pmsl at RK's enthusiasm for pesto ! go girl !
> 
> I need the pancake recipe I think
> 
> Syntha 6 all I have until order some more stuff in ... strawberry
> 
> Think it's going lumpy in the fridge fpmsl
> 
> Quark with sf jelly sets perfick in the fridge & tasted wicked zar - I kid you not. All good casein as well woohoo


Get Pro6 is the way forward :thumb: Six timed release protein sources and actually tastes GOOD even for a practically no-carb protein :thumbup1:

I have extreme carbs and dextrose powder to add to it for when I need some carbs in PWO then am still getting (IMO) best protein on the market and get to tailor it to exact amount of carbs I want in :thumbup1:


----------



## RedKola

Beklet said:


> I made one with strawberry Extreme Whey and it was gash :cursing:
> 
> *Need to get this pro-6* lol...what protein pancake recipe? I have loads of vanilla :laugh:


Gotta say, I've tasted alot of protein powders over the years (sips of Ramsay's), flavoured and unflavoured and the Pro 6 tops them all, no bitterness just lovely taste! To be fair, I can't drink it with water (yuk), skimmed milk for me.  Banana and strawberry are both lovely!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> It all sounds good!  Pancakes sound good too!
> 
> I had plain chicken breast, and boiled brocolli with a wee bit of green pesto and mayo - I forgot how much I actually enjoyed it! Half the battle with dieting is finding tasty food! :thumb:


I made chicken stir fry tonight 

Chicken, onion, spring onion and flaked almonds.... stir fry in olive oil... add some of that microwavable basmati rice at end..... then add a tbsp extra virgin olive oil for extra fats once cooked :thumbup1:



Beklet said:


> I made one with strawberry Extreme Whey and it was gash :cursing:


lol was it? Did you let the protein completely dissolve before adding to the jelly..? Why was it not nice?



Beklet said:


> Need to get this pro-6 lol...what protein pancake recipe? I have loads of vanilla :laugh:


I'll get it and post it on here its dead simple tho... basically protein powder and water lol....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Quark with sf jelly sets perfick in the fridge & tasted wicked zar - I kid you not. All good casein as well woohoo


Right whats this quark business? What form does it take???

I avoid all this veggie pish like the plague.... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## RedKola

Zara-Leoni said:


> I made chicken stir fry tonight
> 
> Chicken, onion, spring onion and flaked almonds.... stir fry in olive oil... add some of that microwavable basmati rice at end..... then add a tbsp extra virgin olive oil for extra fats once cooked :thumbup1:


That sounds really yummy!  Mouth is watering haha! :lol: I suppose you could add in spices and garlic and stuff too as these wont count for anything...? Right, tastebuds are going into overdrive now! :lol: :drool:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Get Pro6 is the way forward :thumb: Six timed release protein sources and actually tastes GOOD even for a practically no-carb protein :thumbup1:
> 
> I have extreme carbs and dextrose powder to add to it for when I need some carbs in PWO then am still getting (IMO) best protein on the market and get to tailor it to exact amount of carbs I want in :thumbup1:


ATM I ise a scoop of vanilla Extreme whey and half a scoop of strawberry Build and Recover in half a pint of water as PWO - it's bloody lovely!! :thumb:



Zara-Leoni said:


> lol was it? Did you let the protein completely dissolve before adding to the jelly..? Why was it not nice?
> 
> I'll get it and post it on here its dead simple tho... basically protein powder and water lol....


It did, but it was the nastiest colour...not a massive fan of jelly either tbh, though I was told chocolate whey and orange jelly is the bollocks :laugh:



Zara-Leoni said:


> Right whats this quark business? What form does it take???
> 
> I avoid all this veggie pish like the plague.... :whistling: :lol:


It's smooth cottage cheese, basically, bit thicker than Greek Yoghurt.


----------



## RedKola

Zara-Leoni said:


> Right whats this quark business? What form does it take???
> 
> I avoid all this veggie pish like the plague.... :whistling: :lol:


Ramsay used to used Quark late at night for slow protein release, he used to do a number of things with it but putting sweetner in it is the one I remember. He can't remember what else he done with it. :lol:


----------



## Jem

zar the quark is like fromage frais/yoghurt so has good casein protein content, bog all fat or cals - it's wicked

Carly [fitness barbie] mentioned it in a post once and I have a tub every night instead of cottage cheese which is fookin yackin on its own

Because it's like yoghurt, it's almost set anyway so does not take long to add some jelly crystals, bit hot water then pop in the fridge

..or you can mix it in with protein powder in a shake

Bitter on its own though

about 69p a tub in all supermarkets - in with the cheeses and comes in a tub !

I buy 7 tubs per trip and guaranteed, person on the till will say 'ooh what you making...'


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> That sounds really yummy!  Mouth is watering haha! :lol: I suppose you could add in spices and garlic and stuff too as these wont count for anything...? Right, tastebuds are going into overdrive now! :lol: :drool:


You could aye :thumbup1:

The almonds were good for extra texture and taste too :thumbup1:



Beklet said:


> It did, but it was the nastiest colour...not a massive fan of jelly either tbh, though I was told chocolate whey and orange jelly is the bollocks :laugh:


Well.... I tasted the blamange type thing... Its not bad I guess. I think I'll appreciate it more once diet kicks in but its perfectly fine. TBH though it was an experiment as am not really craving anything yet and wont for a few weeks yet lol.



Beklet said:


> It's smooth cottage cheese, basically, bit thicker than Greek Yoghurt.


Ah ok.... buy it in sainsburys? Cottage cheese section? I may give it a bash....

Am trying Yeo Valley fat-free natural yoghurt with protein powder to add to my oats in the morning... used to have the yoghurt with oats and raisins and nuts but the raisins are quite high in sugar/carbs and this way adds extra protein :thumbup1:



RedKola said:


> Ramsay used to used Quark late at night for slow protein release, he used to do a number of things with it but putting sweetner in it is the one I remember. He can't remember what else he done with it. :lol:


Lol... I may buy some and tinker around with it see what can be done :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> zar the quark is like fromage frais/yoghurt so has good casein protein content, bog all fat or cals - it's wicked
> 
> Carly [fitness barbie] mentioned it in a post once and I have a tub every night instead of cottage cheese which is fookin yackin on its own
> 
> Because it's like yoghurt, it's almost set anyway so does not take long to add some jelly crystals, bit hot water then pop in the fridge
> 
> ..or you can mix it in with protein powder in a shake
> 
> Bitter on its own though
> 
> about 69p a tub in all supermarkets - in with the cheeses and comes in a tub !
> 
> I buy 7 tubs per trip and guaranteed, person on the till will say 'ooh what you making...'


Does it not go wonky if you add hot water to it???


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> You could aye :thumbup1:
> 
> The almonds were good for extra texture and taste too :thumbup1:
> 
> Well.... I tasted the blamange type thing... Its not bad I guess. I think I'll appreciate it more once diet kicks in but its perfectly fine. TBH though it was an experiment as am not really craving anything yet and wont for a few weeks yet lol.
> 
> Ah ok.... buy it in sainsburys? Cottage cheese section? I may give it a bash....
> 
> Am trying Yeo Valley fat-free natural yoghurt with protein powder to add to my oats in the morning... used to have the yoghurt with oats and raisins and nuts but the raisins are quite high in sugar/carbs and this way adds extra protein :thumbup1:
> 
> Lol... I may buy some and tinker around with it see what can be done :thumbup1:


Yep, Sainsbury's right next to the cottage cheese or ricotta or other sloppy stuff :lol:

I like the fat free greek yoghurt - 9g protein 4g carbs per 100g, will probably taste good with the right protein powder too


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Does it not go wonky if you add hot water to it???


Nope, not at all - just add the dissolved crystals, blend it up and whop in the fridge


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Yep, Sainsbury's right next to the cottage cheese or ricotta or other sloppy stuff :lol:
> 
> I like the fat free greek yoghurt - 9g protein 4g carbs per 100g, will probably taste good with the right protein powder too





Jem said:


> Nope, not at all - just add the dissolved crystals, blend it up and whop in the fridge


Good show.... thats my next mission then :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## RedKola

I'm loving all these idea's!  :thumb:

I'm a simpleton, so things need to be easy for me to do/make! :lol: Sometimes people overcomplicate things and I'm like - :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> I'm loving all these idea's!  :thumb:
> 
> I'm a simpleton, so things need to be easy for me to do/make! :lol: Sometimes people overcomplicate things and I'm like - :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


For me it's more like :stuart: :wacko: :wacko: :wacko: :stuart:

ain't smilification a wonderful thing :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> I'm loving all these idea's!  :thumb:
> 
> I'm a simpleton, so things need to be easy for me to do/make! :lol: Sometimes people overcomplicate things and I'm like - :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


Aye me an' all.

I lived on turkey and rice my 1st diet and chicken and rice the 2nd... :crying:

I see recipes etc and my brain switches off either that or I read and instantly forget  Am determined this year it will be more pleasant :thumbup1:


----------



## RedKola

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aye me an' all.
> 
> I lived on turkey and rice my 1st diet and chicken and rice the 2nd... :crying:
> 
> I see recipes etc and my brain switches off either that or I read and instantly forget  Am determined this year it will be more pleasant :thumbup1:


I will be honest and say I don't have alot of patience for cooking, lol, probably why most of my 'diets' fail after a while because I scunner myself with the same food over and over until I literally can't think about it or I'll be sick! :lol:

But this time, I'm going to make the time and the effort to make good tasty food to my own diet requirements, I want to look good at the shows this year! (not just the show's, but you know what I mean)  Probably not enough time for me, but I'll try my best and see where it takes me!  :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

your foods are far to interesting

1-shake/oats

2- shake/pineapple

3-chicken/rice/vege

4-shake

5-shake

6-chicken/vege

LOL


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> I will be honest and say I don't have alot of patience for cooking, lol, probably why most of my 'diets' fail after a while because I scunner myself with the same food over and over until I literally can't think about it or I'll be sick! :lol:
> 
> But this time, I'm going to make the time and the effort to make good tasty food to my own diet requirements, I want to look good at the shows this year! (not just the show's, but you know what I mean)  Probably not enough time for me, but I'll try my best and see where it takes me!  :thumb:


Happens to me as well... Then I get totally scunnered and despite the fact am starving I cant motivate myself to eat the food.... then I get stupidly starving and crave sh1t foods.....

Ach woman you have plenty time! Is all good! :thumb:



MissBC said:


> your foods are far to interesting
> 
> 1-shake/oats
> 
> 2- shake/pineapple
> 
> 3-chicken/rice/vege
> 
> 4-shake
> 
> 5-shake
> 
> 6-chicken/vege
> 
> LOL


LOL that looks like my diet for the last 3 years lmfao.....


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> LOL that looks like my diet for the last 3 years lmfao.....


im loving it though. i have the pineapple to curb sweet cravings and the rice kinda feels naughty cause im not used to carbs so that covers that and all n all im feeling good!!

have dropped about 6lbs in first 5days lol :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

MissBC said:


> your foods are far to interesting
> 
> 1-shake/oats
> 
> 2- shake/pineapple
> 
> 3-chicken/rice/vege
> 
> 4-shake
> 
> 5-shake
> 
> 6-chicken/vege
> 
> LOL


Good grief....see this is my problem with dieting - I'd be bored to death after 2 days (and starving, no doubt!!) :lol:



MissBC said:


> im loving it though. i have the pineapple to curb sweet cravings and the rice kinda feels naughty cause im not used to carbs so that covers that and all n all im feeling good!!
> 
> have dropped about 6lbs in first 5days lol :thumb:


6lbs sounds tempting - but 5 days is about all I can stand - I have difficulty getting more than one shake in :laugh:


----------



## Jem

there's a whole lot of shakin' going on there ....

I think I'd be hungry on that & I have bog all appetite


----------



## MissBC

Beklet said:


> Good grief....see this is my problem with dieting - I'd be bored to death after 2 days (and starving, no doubt!!) :lol:
> 
> 6lbs sounds tempting - but 5 days is about all I can stand - I have difficulty getting more than one shake in :laugh:


hahahahah its not as bad as it looks and its just about getting into the routine and habit lol!! im getting there!!

I actually have some pineapple in my post workout shake too (forgot to add)


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> there's a whole lot of shakin' going on there ....
> 
> I think I'd be hungry on that & I have bog all appetite


the 3rd and 4th are pre and postworkout!! (and as above some pineapple in 4th) its just plain whey too in those shakes so faster absorbing!!

im not hungry actually!! only when i get close to meal time


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Well...

Initial "clean up and stimulate appetite" week is nearly over and Lee has given me my diet for next week.

One word.

"Ouch" :blink:



Ah well.... in the words of James Collier on my 1st diet (always stuck with me) "The more it hurts, the better you'll be..." :thumb:


----------



## Jem

I don't like those words very much

I prefer Paul's words of 'chicken doesn't have to be boring'

they were much more palatable:confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> I don't like those words very much
> 
> I prefer Paul's words of 'chicken doesn't have to be boring'
> 
> they were much more palatable:confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol:


haha am in the process of aquiring a mincer via the weemans to mince my chicken/turkey/steak etc.....

Sooooo much easier to eat it minced... add in an onion, some chilli powder and then stick in my extra virgin olive oil which makes it nice and moist and down it goes! :thumbup1:

The really painful part is the fact that I'm only allowed a cheat meal every 2nd week instead of every week.... :blink:

I swear I am nearly in tears here.... :crying:

:tongue: :lol:


----------



## RedKola

Jeez, Zara! Every two weeks! 

Good luck!


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha am in the process of aquiring a mincer via the weemans to mince my chicken/turkey/steak etc.....
> 
> Sooooo much easier to eat it minced... add in an onion, some chilli powder and then stick in my extra virgin olive oil which makes it nice and moist and down it goes! :thumbup1:
> 
> The really painful part is the fact that I'm only allowed a cheat meal every 2nd week instead of every week.... :blink:
> 
> I swear I am nearly in tears here.... :crying:
> 
> :tongue: :lol:


MG - good idea - how much are mincers [not gay boys :tongue: ], might look into this for moi because I have huge probs eating meat [still not on gay topics here mind] as it is .....

That's a plan and a half

Every 2nd week is harsh ffs :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: .........*runs off to find out what PS has in store for her*


----------



## Kate1976

Zara-Leoni said:


> The really painful part is the fact that I'm only allowed a cheat meal every 2nd week instead of every week.... :blink:
> 
> I swear I am nearly in tears here.... :crying:
> 
> :tongue: :lol:


Ohhhhh harsh...betta make it a good one!!! Pizza perhaps??


----------



## GSleigh

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha am in the process of aquiring a mincer via the weemans to mince my chicken/turkey/steak etc.....
> 
> Sooooo much easier to eat it minced... add in an onion, some chilli powder and then stick in my extra virgin olive oil which makes it nice and moist and down it goes! :thumbup1:
> 
> The really painful part is the fact that I'm only allowed a cheat meal every 2nd week instead of every week.... :blink:
> 
> I swear I am nearly in tears here.... :crying:
> 
> :tongue: :lol:


That mincer idea sounds great!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> Jeez, Zara! Every two weeks!
> 
> Good luck!


....am still sobbing.....

:lol:



Jem said:


> MG - good idea - how much are mincers [not gay boys :tongue: ], might look into this for moi because I have huge probs eating meat [still not on gay topics here mind] as it is .....
> 
> That's a plan and a half
> 
> Every 2nd week is harsh ffs :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: .........*runs off to find out what PS has in store for her*


oohhh double entendres..... fnar fnar...! :lol:



Kate1976 said:


> Ohhhhh harsh...betta make it a good one!!! Pizza perhaps??


Apparently I've to shovel in as much as humanly possible to boot up the ol' metabolism so thats good! 



GSleigh said:


> That mincer idea sounds great!


Awesome plan innit! :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well...
> 
> Initial "clean up and stimulate appetite" week is nearly over and Lee has given me my diet for next week.
> 
> One word.
> 
> "Ouch" :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well.... in the words of James Collier on my 1st diet (always stuck with me) "The more it hurts, the better you'll be..." :thumb:


Err...in a 'no pain no gain' kind of way? :laugh: Sounds scary!!



Jem said:


> I don't like those words very much
> 
> I prefer Paul's words of 'chicken doesn't have to be boring'
> 
> they were much more palatable:confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Indeed, that's a MUCH nicer sentiment! :thumb:

Two....weeks? :crying:

Christ, I have so much to lose I'd be looking at a cheat every two MONTHS then :scared:


----------



## WRT

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha am in the process of aquiring a mincer via the weemans to mince my chicken/turkey/steak etc.....
> 
> Sooooo much easier to eat it minced... add in an onion, some chilli powder and then stick in my extra virgin olive oil which *makes it nice and moist* and down it goes! :thumbup1:
> 
> The really painful part is the fact that I'm only allowed a cheat meal every 2nd week instead of every week.... :blink:
> 
> I swear I am nearly in tears here.... :crying:
> 
> :tongue: :lol:


Oh really? :sneaky2: Good luck with the prep:thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Two....weeks? :crying:


Yeah.... OUCH!!!



WRT said:


> Oh really? :sneaky2: Good luck with the prep:thumb:


ha ha trust me its nice to eat... well.... nice for diet food


----------



## jw007

Back in training now Z....

I expect some heavy compounds as before....

No slacking barbie 

x


----------



## RedKola

Had to take a pic of my dinner last night for you! :lol: It was so fckin' tasty!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Back in training now Z....
> 
> I expect some heavy compounds as before....
> 
> No slacking barbie
> 
> x


Yes dear  x



RedKola said:


> Had to take a pic of my dinner last night for you! :lol: It was so fckin' tasty!


Ha ha sure would be good but I don't like seafood! :tongue:


----------



## jw007

RedKola said:


> Had to take a pic of my dinner last night for you! :lol: It was so fckin' tasty!


some of those prawns look "damaged"


----------



## RedKola

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yes dear  x
> 
> Ha ha sure would be good but I don't like seafood! :tongue:


I used to not be able to look at a prawn without feeling sick lol :lol:

Now I can't get enough of them!


----------



## RedKola

jw007 said:


> some of those prawns look "damaged"


Your prawn looks damaged! :lol:

I've seen the pics! LMAO :lol:


----------



## jw007

RedKola said:


> Your prawn looks damaged! :lol:
> 
> I've seen the pics! LMAO :lol:


My prawn "IS" damaged lol

Im tarnished im afraid :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dmcc

jw007 said:


> Im *v*arnished im afraid :lol: :lol: :lol:


Fixed that for you x


----------



## RedKola

dmcc said:


> Fixed that for you x


Dark varnish by the looks of it too! :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Fixed that for you x


LMAO


----------



## Zara-Leoni

FFS.... Now my thread is fulll of damaged goods...  :sneaky2:

UNCLEAN!!

SHOO!! Before people start stoning my thread ffs.... 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola

Damn, I better stop posting altogether! LMAO :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> Damn, I better stop posting altogether! LMAO :lol:


Actually I better not say that or there'll be nobody left on here.... Including me... :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> FFS.... Now my thread is fulll of damaged goods...  :sneaky2:
> 
> UNCLEAN!!
> 
> SHOO!! Before people start stoning my thread ffs....
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Im damaged

But im not in DENIAL:lol: :lol: :lol:

But I can post as I can be fixed :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Im damaged
> 
> But im not in DENIAL:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> But I can post *as I can be fixed* :beer:


Indeed. I had my dog "fixed" and it cured all sorts of undesirable behaviour :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Diets are [email protected] 

That is all.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Diets are [email protected]
> 
> That is all.
> 
> :thumbup1:


x2 :lol:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Diets are [email protected]
> 
> That is all.
> 
> :thumbup1:


 :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Stayed at my mates over the weekend (snow and icicle pics to follow :thumb: ) and got about a weeks worth of cardio in, between walking dogs in snow, feeding and watering horses in snow and playing on Wii for hours and hours on end (fulled by quite a lot of wine pmsfl  ).

Am now completely shattered and need a rest.... so much for a weekend of R&R haha!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Snow and icicle pics from this weekend


----------



## Jem

and why are there no pics with you in them zar pmsl - getting camera shy in your old age eh ?

they are definitely icicles ha !


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Dogs


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> and why are there no pics with you in them zar pmsl - getting camera shy in your old age eh ?
> 
> they are definitely icicles ha !


I know its an outrage.... but I was the one taking the pics lol


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> I know its an outrage.... but I was the one taking the pics lol


Plenty of pics later in the year when the snow is but a memory 

it's snowing here again tonight and they reckon it's going to be bad ...just as I was beginning to thaw ...


----------



## Bettyboo

Lovely pics hun, dogs look as if they are having a great time ! x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Plenty of pics later in the year when the snow is but a memory
> 
> it's snowing here again tonight and they reckon it's going to be bad ...just as I was beginning to thaw ...


Yep... the progress pics will start soon and I must confess.... photo whore that I may be (well someone has to give weeman a run for his money pmsl  ), I am actually really not looking forward to it lol.... once a few lbs come off though am sure I'll be on full form as usual  :thumb:


----------



## Linny

There are some big mofo icicles there lol.

Good luck with your prep you know you love it really  x


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yep... the progress pics will start soon and I must confess.... photo whore that I may be (well someone has to give weeman a run for his money pmsl  ), I am actually really not looking forward to it lol.... once a few lbs come off though am sure I'll be on full form as usual  :thumb:


Mwahahaha when you've worked hard for it you might as well give it an outing 

I will be running the streets nekkid given half the chance never mind photies :thumb:

Put us together and we'll kick all photowhores into touch :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Linny said:


> There are some big mofo icicles there lol.
> 
> Good luck with your prep you know you love it really  x


Aye.... they're pretty cool.

Lesson we all learned this weekend too.

Do not lick the padlock to the field gate when its -12 degrees outside..... :whistling: :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Ach the prep.... its a love hate thing, pmsl.... :laugh:



Jem said:


> Mwahahaha when you've worked hard for it you might as well give it an outing
> 
> I will be running the streets nekkid given half the chance never mind photies :thumb:
> 
> Put us together and we'll kick all photowhores into touch :beer:


Aye.... but need to shift my winter insulation a wee bit first  :whistling:

Summer is awesome though when everyone else is freaking out about wearing shorts etc...  :tongue: :lol:

Ahh.... Zara & Jem v's Joe & Weeman.... Photo Wars.... :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Some Aprés Snow, cosy pics... :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aye.... they're pretty cool.
> 
> Lesson we all learned this weekend too.
> 
> *Do not lick the padlock to the field gate when its -12 degrees outside.....*
> 
> Ach the prep.... its a love hate thing, pmsl.... :laugh:
> 
> *Worse than being a window licker that zar - surely food rations weren't that bad* :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aye.... but need to shift my winter insulation a wee bit first  :whistling:
> 
> Summer is awesome though when everyone else is freaking out about wearing shorts etc...
> 
> *love the summer *
> 
> Ahh.... Zara & Jem v's Joe & Weeman.... Photo Wars.... :thumb: :thumb :


erm kind of setting us up there arent you :w00t: :blink: that even merits an RK  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

We cannot rely on gunnage ....more bummage :whistling:

oh yep and legs too :cool2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> *Worse than being a window licker that zar - surely food rations weren't that bad* :lol:


lmao.... someone thought it was a good idea for a dare.... :tongue:  :lol:



Jem said:


> erm kind of setting us up there arent you :w00t: :blink: that even merits an RK  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> We cannot rely on gunnage ....more bummage :whistling:
> 
> oh yep and legs too :cool2:


Abs & Ass :thumb: Works every time :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Jem

Fire looks well cosy in the pics - we had one when we lived in the back of beyond - feckin pain in the ass in reality

[a] to bring in the coal from the scuttle

* to light the thing *

*
*

*
[c] wait for it to catch & heat the feckin room *

*
*

*
[d] dodge bombers and embers when you are lying relaxing in front of it*


----------



## Beklet

Lol those icicles look lethal!!! :lol: :lol:

Urgh cardio - interval training for me tomorrow


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Fire looks well cosy in the pics - we had one when we lived in the back of beyond - feckin pain in the ass in reality
> 
> [a] to bring in the coal from the scuttle
> 
> * to light the thing *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> [c] wait for it to catch & heat the feckin room *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> [d] dodge bombers and embers when you are lying relaxing in front of it*


*
*

*
haha we always did when I was a kid and I have had in a few houses I've lived in as an adult... I love coal fires... even more so when you have central heating too and dont actually rely on the thing haha * 

*
*

*
*



Beklet said:


> *Lol those icicles look lethal!!! * :lol: *:lol:*
> 
> *
> *


*
*

*
Yup... my mate had to remove all the ones from the front of the house incase one of them dropped off and impaled one of her kids * :lol: *:lol:*

*
*

*
The ones at her mums were actually much more impressive but I dont have any pics lol*


----------



## hackskii

Not only did I get a laugh, that almost damaged me...lol

FAntastic pic Zar, crazy amounts of snow, icecycles look crazy.


----------



## Jem

yo hacks  - what almost damaged you ?

zar having central heating with a coal fire is a big fat cheaty  liking your style there though :laugh:


----------



## Irish Beast

Osama Bin Laden has been arrested in Wales for sheep shagging. He said that they were Islambs and he could do what he ****ing wanted with them!


----------



## hackskii

Jem, the humor on this site at times is too much for this old foggie's heart.

Actually it was Joe's post that made me lose my cookies. lol

For my life, I need to laugh more, love much, & take things with a grain of salt.

The love thing is a work in progress........

Laughing is simple, I come here.


----------



## Jem

hackskii said:


> Jem, the humor on this site at times is too much for this old foggie's heart.
> 
> Actually it was Joe's post that made me lose my cookies. lol
> 
> For my life, I need to laugh more, love much, & take things with a grain of salt.
> 
> The love thing is a work in progress........
> 
> Laughing is simple, I come here.


My love life is a non starter  it's postponed until further notice... I spend my whole life laughing ...I should be more ambitious :confused1: :laugh:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ahh.... Zara & Jem v's Joe & Weeman.... Photo Wars.... :thumb: :thumb :


Bump that sh1t! Birds vs Blokes :beer:

I so want to be this dog, are you fcuking kidding me? :cursing:


----------



## Irish Beast




----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Not only did I get a laugh, that almost damaged me...lol
> 
> FAntastic pic Zar, crazy amounts of snow, icecycles look crazy.


Might as well have a giggle in here Scott since I've not been posting any training :lol:



Jem said:


> yo hacks  - what almost damaged you ?
> 
> zar having central heating with a coal fire is a big fat cheaty  liking your style there though :laugh:


Its the best of both worlds.... :thumb:



Irish Beast said:


> Osama Bin Laden has been arrested in Wales for sheep shagging. He said that they were Islambs and he could do what he ****ing wanted with them!


LMFAOOOOO!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Jem, the humor on this site at times is too much for this old foggie's heart.
> 
> Actually it was Joe's post that made me lose my cookies. lol


The damaged prawns...? That made me chuckle too. I wanted to comment but couldn't think of anything clean... :whistling: :lol:



hackskii said:


> For my life, I need to laugh more, love much, & take things with a grain of salt.
> 
> The love thing is a work in progress........
> 
> Laughing is simple, I come here.


Agree entirely. I could have written that post myself  :thumbup1:



Jem said:


> My love life is a non starter  it's postponed until further notice... I spend my whole life laughing ...I should be more ambitious :confused1: :laugh:


Those are good ambitions if you ask me :thumb:



winger said:


> Bump that sh1t! Birds vs Blokes :beer:
> 
> I so want to be this dog, are you fcuking kidding me? :cursing:


Haha wait til we are in full swing with the diet, you'll be sick of the sight of us 

My dog has a great life. He's a bit confused though bless him...

He's of American descent, was born in Wales, moved to England when he was given up, then collected by me and now lives in Scotland. Poor bugger dnt know what or where he is


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Irish Beast said:


>


Lmao.... how very random IB.... :tongue: :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast

fu.ck I posted the wrong clip!


----------



## Jem

Irish Beast said:


> fu.ck I posted the wrong clip!


I wasn't gonna bother watching it until you said that

the mind fcukin boggles because ...I KNOW what typical IB is


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Well, last week I started back at the gym with light kinda circuit training type stuff etc and eating jst diet food (but without measuring carbs etc) and trying to stimulate appetite back up to the required number of meals per day.

From today onwards is full on diet mode.

So, first day back "proper" training.

*Chest & Biceps* (well... it IS monday pmsl  )

*Incline DB Bench:*

(normally do flat bench first but it was being used and I was freezing)

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

VERY light but wrist was hurting, and was kinda using as a warmup as main exercise I'm bothered about is flat bench.

*Flat BB Bench:*

40kg x 6

40kg x 7

40kg x 6

Horrific :cursing: :cursing:

Having no spotter meant I wasn't going to go any heavier than this anyway but the number of reps was abysmal for this weight :cursing:

*
Iso Pec Deck Flyes type machine thing:*

3 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

....again much weaker than normal.

*DB Curls:*

10kg 6

10kg x 7

10kg x 7

weight pretty much normal though have been using heavier lately but number of reps not good. Wrist was *killing* me doing these even though I had both gasp wrist supports on bad wrist :cursing:

*DB Preacher Curls:*

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

Didn't try with 10kg on these due to wrist, just did an extra set instead.

No BB curls as these are what feckered the bloody wrist in the first place.

*Cardio:*

20 mins incline treadmill.

...inner thigh on right leg is exceptionally tight I discovered while doing this and hurt quite a lot at first 

I am absolutely falling apart with injuries and niggles and sore bits just now  :cursing: I think I know whats caused most of it, and having flu hasn't helped at all. However just have to get on with it :cool2:

I am also going to have to start wearing gloves at the gym for a while. For no reason other than that everything is so cold in there and your hands physically hurt holding the bar at that temperature... its like trying to hold ice for the duration of your set.... stings like hell!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

*Current diet:*

(this will prob be amended at various points throughout my prep dep on progress)

1: 50gms oats with 1 scoop Extreme Pro6 mixed into 200mls eggnation

2: 100gms (cooked) chicken and 50gms (cooked) rice

3: 100gms chicken and 50gms rice

4: 1 scoop Extreme Pro6 mixed into 200mls eggnation, 30gms Extreme carbs (PWO)

5: 100gms chicken and 50gms rice

6: 1 scoop Extreme Pro6 and 300mls eggnation (think I may be allowed quark instead as an alternative sometimes... need to double check)

50g nuts (hazelnuts, almonds or cashews) per day

1x tablespoon extra virgin olive oil with each meal.

Chicken can be replaced with turkey or lean steak etc

Can have unlimited veg of certain types, and herbs and spices are ok so long as they're not the pre-blended type as these have added salt etc, so although it looks bland, if I'm creative with my cooking theres actually loads of ways I can cook the meat and rice to make it taste nice 

Am allowed sugar free jelly mixed with protein or quark as a treat every 4 days or so, and cheat meal is every 2 weeks.

I can have sugar-free red bull pre cardio/training, and am allowed pepsi max with meals :thumbup1:

Supplements are currently pretty basic....

Krealkyln

Vit C

Vit D

ECA 30+ pre cardio

Extreme Liquid Fury if training later on and need a boost

Prob will end up adding in Extreme Glutamine too and that'll be it.

Feel free to comment but questions and/or offering advice is pointless, fruitless and will be ignored as I am following directions from someone else whom I trust and shall not be deviating in the slightest from what he tells me to do  :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Good luck hun, will be starting my hell journey on the 17th - will be follwing you! .


----------



## Beklet

How much protein is that a day - doesn't look anything like the amount I am feeding my face with but then thinking about it - that's a lot of egg white!!!! :laugh:

Reminds me - I have chicken to grill...... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> How much protein is that a day - doesn't look anything like the amount I am feeding my face with but then thinking about it - that's a lot of egg white!!!! :laugh:
> 
> Reminds me - I have chicken to grill...... :lol:


lol theres actually about 250gms protein there not inc counting the little bits in rice!

So:

1: 50gms oats with 1 scoop Extreme Pro6 mixed into 200mls eggnation

- 50gms Protein 30gms Carbs

2: 100gms (cooked) chicken and 50gms (cooked) rice

- 30gms Protein 13gms Carbs

3: 100gms chicken and 50gms rice

- 30gms Protein 13gms Carbs

4: 1 scoop Extreme Pro6 mixed into 200mls eggnation, 30gms Extreme carbs (PWO)

- 50gms Protein 30gms Carbs

5: 100gms chicken and 50gms rice

- 30gms Protein 13gms Carbs

6: 1 scoop Extreme Pro6 and 300mls eggnation

- 50gms Protein

50g nuts (hazelnuts, almonds or cashews) per day

- 10gms Protein, 14gms Carbs, 25gms Fat

Plus fat from the extra virgin olive oil.....

Works out at around;

Protein: 250gms

Carbs: 114gms

Fat: 107gms

*also side note... when I say "1 scoop" Pro6 sometimes is slightly more... I weigh it to get exact correct amount protein needed.


----------



## leafman

Liking all the pictures z :thumbup1:

That cold gym sounds like somewere i train :lol: Oh and your diet reminds me how lucky i am pmsl, and how i seriously lack protein in my own diet


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Liking all the pictures z :thumbup1:
> 
> That cold gym sounds like somewere i train :lol: Oh and your diet reminds me how lucky i am pmsl, and how i seriously lack protein in my own diet


Its even colder than there if you can believe that 

Yeah... spare a thought and get the protein in ya ffs Kev!  haha! 

Pic of the gym today.... bear in mind this is after 2 days of thawing and snow melting 

Those wooden doors by the window are like barn doors made of planks of wood and theres a big gap along the bottom.... Cooooold!

Couple of guys are managing in with 4WD's etc... Think my next car should be a landrover


----------



## Jem

OMFG that's not a gym ...it's ...well I'm not sure what it is ...COLD !

Right, reading your journal updates now - looks exciting ...a diet and everything going on ...


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> *Current diet:*
> 
> (this will prob be amended at various points throughout my prep dep on progress)
> 
> 1: 50gms oats with 1 scoop Extreme Pro6 mixed into 200mls eggnation
> 
> 2: 100gms (cooked) chicken and 50gms (cooked) rice
> 
> 3: 100gms chicken and 50gms rice
> 
> 4: 1 scoop Extreme Pro6 mixed into 200mls eggnation, 30gms Extreme carbs (PWO)
> 
> 5: 100gms chicken and 50gms rice
> 
> 6: 1 scoop Extreme Pro6 and 300mls eggnation (think I may be allowed quark instead as an alternative sometimes... need to double check)
> 
> 50g nuts (hazelnuts, almonds or cashews) per day
> 
> 1x tablespoon extra virgin olive oil with each meal.
> 
> Chicken can be replaced with turkey or lean steak etc


OMFG:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

What a [email protected] Diet:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You dont have

1) stella

2) jaffa cakes

3) lucozade (lemon:thumbup1

4) cheese toasties

5) twix

6) Pizza

All that diet is gonna do is make u skinny:lol: :lol:

If want me to modify it into competition winning shape, let me know


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Its even colder than there if you can believe that
> 
> Yeah... spare a thought and get the protein in ya ffs Kev!  haha!
> 
> Pic of the gym today.... bear in mind this is after 2 days of thawing and snow melting
> 
> Those wooden doors by the window are like barn doors made of planks of wood and theres a big gap along the bottom.... Cooooold!
> 
> Couple of guys are managing in with 4WD's etc... Think my next car should be a landrover


Thats a scene from a horror film not a ****ing gym :lol: Respect for trecking to that looks cold :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> OMFG that's not a gym ...it's ...well I'm not sure what it is ...COLD !
> 
> Right, reading your journal updates now - looks exciting ...a diet and everything going on ...


Its trés posh.

Doubles as a sauna in summer cos the wall along the back is one big row of windows where the sun comes in 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> OMFG:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> What a [email protected] Diet:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You dont have
> 
> 1) stella
> 
> 2) jaffa cakes
> 
> 3) lucozade (lemon:thumbup1
> 
> 4) cheese toasties
> 
> 5) twix
> 
> 6) Pizza
> 
> All that diet is gonna do is make u skinny:lol: :lol:
> 
> If want me to modify it into competition winning shape, let me know


Its not as [email protected] as todays training which you blatantly missed or you'd be ripping into me for that instead as its *so* bad :lol:

Your diet looks awesome.... Not too sure what kind of competitions I'd be winning on that one though..?  :laugh:

Actually... thats even more cheek you're giving me...! I prob could get away with that diet the amount of cals I'll be burning putting you over my knee if you keep being this cheeky :devil2: :001_tt2: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Thats a scene from a horror film not a ****ing gym :lol: Respect for trecking to that looks cold :laugh:


There have been some truely horrifying moments within those walls I must admit....

...20-odd blokes farting in an enclosed greenhouse-type space during the height of summer springs to mind :ban:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol theres actually about 250gms protein there not inc counting the little bits in rice!
> 
> Works out at around;
> 
> Protein: 250gms
> 
> Carbs: 114gms
> 
> Fat: 107gms
> 
> *also side note... when I say "1 scoop" Pro6 sometimes is slightly more... I weigh it to get exact correct amount protein needed.


Lol that's more than I'm on.....mine's about 215g protein, 105g carbs, 55g fat....when I get it right....:laugh:


----------



## Jem

It does look generous until you look at what it entails eating ... Oh god, it's actually going to kill me ...

cheese toasties - OMFG - not had those since at uni, which was a very long time ago


----------



## RedKola

Jem said:


> It does look generous until you look at what it entails eating ... Oh god, it's actually going to kill me ...
> 
> cheese toasties - OMFG - not had those since at uni, which was a very long time ago


Cheese toasties with pesto.........OH YEEEESSSSS! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> Cheese toasties with pesto.........OH YEEEESSSSS! :thumb:


Mwahahahaha you and pesto  My kids like that one ! waiting till you get sick of it .... try M&S fresh tubs of it [don't start] - it's feckin lovely :tongue:

Stocked up on mine yesterday - "Be Good to Yourself", naturally :lol: :lol:

Done the pesto chicken yet ?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Lol that's more than I'm on.....mine's about 215g protein, 105g carbs, 55g fat....when I get it right....:laugh:


Well its my start point... I've been told its subject to change depending on my weight etc week to week 

Not getting it rights not an option... actually feel a bit ill today from forcing it all in urgh!



Jem said:


> It does look generous until you look at what it entails eating ... Oh god, it's actually going to kill me ...
> 
> cheese toasties - OMFG - not had those since at uni, which was a very long time ago


It looks rank written like that but bear in mind I'm making my nice turkey mince/chilli/onions stuff, chicken stir fries with spring onion and flaked almonds, garlic and herb kinda stir fry chicken, chilli beef etc.... :thumbup1:



RedKola said:


> Cheese toasties with pesto.........OH YEEEESSSSS! :thumb:


Pesto on cheese toasties? Pfft.... ruin a perfectly good cheese toastie ffs... 

Anyway woman.... Quit drooling over good food we're dieting remember!


----------



## RedKola

Hahaha, I love me pesto! 

Nope not done the recipe you gave me but give me time woman, I don't belong in a kitchen! :lol: Baby steps! :thumb:

Just been George Foreman(ing) the chicken breast with a wee bit of ready made (*ALDI's*) Pesto at the side! :lol: *YUMMILICIOUS!* (W33BAM talk going on there!)

Pfft - M&S - I'm not Victoria Beckham! PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well its my start point... I've been told its subject to change depending on my weight etc week to week
> 
> Not getting it rights not an option... actually feel a bit ill today from forcing it all in urgh!
> 
> It looks rank written like that but bear in mind I'm making my nice turkey mince/chilli/onions stuff, chicken stir fries with spring onion and flaked almonds, garlic and herb kinda stir fry chicken, chilli beef etc.... :thumbup1:
> 
> *Pesto on cheese toasties? Pfft.... ruin a perfectly good cheese toastie ffs... *
> 
> *Anyway woman.... Quit drooling over good food we're dieting remember!*


Green pesto on cheese toastie is awesome! :thumb: Seriously! 

I know, I can't help it, I'm a foodie (or a mong, one of the two) drooling comes naturally! :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> Hahaha, I love me pesto!
> 
> Nope not done the recipe you gave me but give me time woman, I don't belong in a kitchen! :lol: Baby steps! :thumb:
> 
> Just been George Foreman(ing) the chicken breast with a wee bit of ready made (*ALDI's*) Pesto at the side! :lol: *YUMMILICIOUS!* (W33BAM talk going on there!)
> 
> Pfft - M&S - I'm not Victoria Beckham! PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:


Where the feck is W33BAM these days anyway....? :confused1: I'm away to text her and spam her facebook page til she returns 

Chicken breast on george foreman makes me gag after last years diet 

However... if you like it, try marinating chicken breast strips in extra virgin olive oil, balsamic vinegar (about 50/50 mix), and crushed garlic for at least an hour or preferably overnight, before cooking on the grill. Dead simple but nice :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> *Green pesto on cheese toastie is awesome!* :thumb: Seriously!
> 
> I know, I can't help it, I'm a foodie (or a mong, one of the two) drooling comes naturally! :drool: :drool: :drool:


**GAG**

*
*

*
*All I have to say on the matter.... :lol:

Just don't start licking the windaes.... there might be calories on there :lol:


----------



## Jem

stop the food talk now ...making me hungry and the kids had chinese tonight ...left tons of it and it's sitting in the fridge

I dont even like chinese but everyone is banging on aboot it so I feel left out ...

Chicken noodles

&

Chicken fried rice

shouting come to momma ...


----------



## RedKola

I was wondering where she was too (forum wise) she's not been posting much on RG either! :sad: I miss The Bam! :crying:

George Foreman ain't so bad for me at the moment, probs will grow bored of it soon! 

I'm def gonna try that Zara! Sounds lovely! :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> stop the food talk now ...making me hungry and the kids had chinese tonight ...left tons of it and it's sitting in the fridge
> 
> I dont even like chinese but everyone is banging on aboot it so I feel left out ...
> 
> Chicken noodles
> 
> &
> 
> Chicken fried rice
> 
> shouting come to momma ...


Its times like these being a lonely childless old spinster comes into its own....  :thumb: :lol:


----------



## RedKola

Jem said:


> stop the food talk now ...making me hungry and the kids had *chinese *tonight ...left tons of it and it's sitting in the fridge
> 
> I dont even like chinese but everyone is banging on aboot it so I feel left out ...
> 
> *Chicken noodles *
> 
> *&*
> 
> *Chicken fried rice *
> 
> shouting come to momma ...


I was just getting over the toastie and then you HAD to go and post these words! LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol:

:ban:


----------



## RedKola

Zara-Leoni said:


> **GAG**
> 
> All I have to say on the matter.... :lol:
> 
> Just don't start licking the windaes.... there might be calories on there :lol:


On my windows definetly! :lol: I cancelled the window cleaner a while back....God knows what's on there! :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> On my windows definetly! :lol: I cancelled the window cleaner a while back....God knows what's on there! :lol:


Anyone know the protein content of pigeon shyte....???

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Anyone know the protein content of pigeon shyte....???
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Bleurgh :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Protein: 250gms = 1000 cals
> 
> Carbs: 114gms = 456 cals
> 
> Fat: 107gms = 963 cals


2419 calories, that is a sh1t load of calories for a bird your size, you must do massive amounts of cardio or have a nervous tick..lol


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> It does look generous until you look at what it entails eating ... Oh god, it's actually going to kill me ...
> 
> cheese toasties - OMFG - not had those since at uni, which was a very long time ago


Heh heh I have a Breville somewhere.......



Zara-Leoni said:


> Well its my start point... I've been told its subject to change depending on my weight etc week to week
> 
> Not getting it rights not an option... actually feel a bit ill today from forcing it all in urgh!
> 
> It looks rank written like that but bear in mind I'm making my nice turkey mince/chilli/onions stuff, chicken stir fries with spring onion and flaked almonds, garlic and herb kinda stir fry chicken, chilli beef etc.... :thumbup1:
> 
> Pesto on cheese toasties? Pfft.... ruin a perfectly good cheese toastie ffs...
> 
> Anyway woman.... Quit drooling over good food we're dieting remember!


Yeah sounds better the way you put it lol :lol:

Have run out of everything again, have to go to Costco tonight for more chicken and prawns, might buy some pork loin too for variety...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Heh heh I have a Breville somewhere.......


So do I and I've never used it :tongue:



Beklet said:


> Have run out of everything again, have to go to Costco tonight for more chicken and prawns, might buy some pork loin too for variety...


Prawns..... urgh! Yuk!

Porks a fairly [email protected] protein source in terms on amino acid profile.... do you not like turkey at all?

You dont eat red meat much do you?


----------



## Beklet

I do given half a chance too poor lol. Mate about to feed me spag bol minus the spag pmsl!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> I do given half a chance too poor lol. Mate about to feed me spag bol minus the spag pmsl!


Cant you get rump steak at costco? So long as its not fatty its usually pretty nice 

Today is boring... just cardio day. Nothing to report really lol....


----------



## dmcc

If you're handing out spankings, where do I sign up?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> If you're handing out spankings, where do I sign up?


ffs.... quads will end up huge putting yous two over my knee.... :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cant you get rump steak at costco? So long as its not fatty its usually pretty nice
> 
> Today is boring... just cardio day. Nothing to report really lol....


Yeah - they had stewing and braising steak pretty cheap - could have just made a massive stew and lived off that for a few days!!!!

Hate turkey - too dry and surprisingly not as cheap as the chicken, of which I got about 3.5kg....15 day's worth, more prawns, 36 eggs more pomegranate and a massive bag of salad.

Should last me till the end of the month - realised I have to do 2 trips cos my freezer is too small what with Mr filling it full of lamb and beef mince (which I may steal when I start to cluck...) :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Yeah - they had stewing and braising steak pretty cheap - could have just made a massive stew and lived off that for a few days!!!!
> 
> Hate turkey - too dry and surprisingly not as cheap as the chicken, of which I got about 3.5kg....15 day's worth, more prawns, 36 eggs more pomegranate and a massive bag of salad.
> 
> Should last me till the end of the month - realised I have to do 2 trips cos my freezer is too small what with Mr filling it full of lamb and beef mince (which I may steal when I start to cluck...) :laugh:


lol I cant eat turkey except minced and with spices and olive oil added... otherwise yep, dry as feck. That said I plan to be mincing everything soon for same reason as I'll end up doing my usual and missing meals cos I cant be @rsed to eat them


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol I cant eat turkey except minced and with spices and olive oil added... otherwise yep, dry as feck. That said I plan to be mincing everything soon for same reason as I'll end up doing my usual and missing meals cos I cant be @rsed to eat them


Ha ha I couldn't be ar5ed eating chicken earlier - was talking to IT and it had gone cold..........may go for the mincing (or fine chopping) thing myself......is not so easy to eat while driving though!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Ha ha I couldn't be ar5ed eating chicken earlier - was talking to IT and it had gone cold..........may go for the mincing (or fine chopping) thing myself......is not so easy to eat while driving though!!!! :laugh:


Cold chicken...... **GAG**

*
*

*
* :tongue:

*
*


----------



## rs007

Beklet said:


> I do given half a chance too poor lol. Mate about to feed me spag bol minus the spag pmsl!


Don't forget lean (circa 10%) steak mince - can often be had very cheap and apart from a teensy bit of fat (harmless levels tbh) its only that and snobbery that differentiates it from fillet steak, from a purely muscle orientated point of view.

Can also get extra lean, typically 5% or less, bit dearer but still only around £2.50 for 500g at typical supermarket prices.


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cold chicken...... **GAG**
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> * :tongue:
> 
> *
> *


Indeed...... :lol: Couldn't go and nuke it again or I'd have been breaking more teeth!

Think I've worked out a reasonable recipe for Thai red curry, as long as I don't go mad on the coconut milk......... :whistling:

(and I don't have to go out and buy the low fat crap either)


----------



## Beklet

rs007 said:


> Don't forget lean (circa 10%) steak mince - can often be had very cheap and apart from a teensy bit of fat (harmless levels tbh) its only that and snobbery that differentiates it from fillet steak, from a purely muscle orientated point of view.


Aye, it's Sainsbury's for that - fillet steak is crap and tasteless - it's fat that makes meat taste nice :thumb:

/hijack


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> Don't forget lean (circa 10%) steak mince - can often be had very cheap and apart from a teensy bit of fat (harmless levels tbh) its only that and snobbery that differentiates it from fillet steak, from a purely muscle orientated point of view.
> 
> Can also get extra lean, typically 5% or less, bit dearer but still only around £2.50 for 500g at typical supermarket prices.





Beklet said:


> Aye, it's Sainsbury's for that - fillet steak is crap and tasteless - it's fat that makes meat taste nice :thumb:
> 
> /hijack


If you cook the mince then rinse it in a sieve the fats near as dammit all gone anyway :thumbup1:

Gonna try mincing rump steak though see how I go... I wont be eating that much red meat anyway but its nice for a change 

*In other news:*

Got DOMS today.

Treadmill has just been wrestled downstairs into the livingroom at considerable stress and effort which means I can now do cardio and watch sky (was in spare room but I got a girl coming to stay for a couple weeks cos she's homeless... will be a "no junk food except in your room rule" happening, but I digress....) and in warmth however its fecking huge and totally takes over my entire bloody living room 

I have aquired for myself a Ragdoll cat - female one with breeding papers. Little hobby/pocket money making enterprise. Plus she can deal with any creepy crawlies that come in the house :thumbup1: Blue knows her already and my mums 9 week old kitten kicks the [email protected] out of him so no worries on that score keeping them in the same house  Should be getting her on Thursday I think 

..Jem will be delighted at this last bit of news :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> If you cook the mince then rinse it in a sieve the fats near as dammit all gone anyway :thumbup1:
> 
> Gonna try mincing rump steak though see how I go... I wont be eating that much red meat anyway but its nice for a change
> 
> *In other news:*
> 
> Got DOMS today.
> 
> Treadmill has just been wrestled downstairs into the livingroom at considerable stress and effort which means I can now do cardio and watch sky (was in spare room but I got a girl coming to stay for a couple weeks cos she's homeless... will be a "no junk food except in your room rule" happening, but I digress....) and in warmth however its fecking huge and totally takes over my entire bloody living room
> 
> I have aquired for myself a Ragdoll cat - female one with breeding papers. Little hobby/pocket money making enterprise. Plus she can deal with any creepy crawlies that come in the house :thumbup1: Blue knows her already and my mums 9 week old kitten kicks the [email protected] out of him so no worries on that score keeping them in the same house  Should be getting her on Thursday I think
> 
> ..Jem will be delighted at this last bit of news :lol: :lol:


Aw...ragdolls are sweet but odd as they are all floppy...I'm sure there's something to watch out for with the breed but it escapes me at the moment......


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Ha ha I couldn't be ar5ed eating chicken earlier - *was talking to IT and it had gone cold*..........may go for the mincing (or fine chopping) thing myself......is not so easy to eat while driving though!!!! :laugh:


Never mind cluck - I thought you'd gone cuckoo when I read that post - thought you were chatting with the chicken before you ate him, I'd go cold towards you, should you plan on devouring me 

Surely things aren't that bad - Beklet the Chicken Slayer :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Beklet said:


> Aw...ragdolls are sweet but odd as they are all floppy...I'm sure there's something to watch out for with the breed but it escapes me at the moment......


Oh yeah they're a git to groom - have to be done every couple of days - lovely cats though 

Jem, I don't kill the chickens just buy and eat them though I probably will go mad if I have to spend another 2 hours explaining stuff to the IT people!!!


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Porks a fairly [email protected] protein source in terms on amino acid profile....


Hey darling, pork is very high L-glutamine which happens to be the most abundant amino acid in circulation.

In a healthy person, the concentration of Glutamine in the blood is 3-4 times greater than all other amino acids. It is actively transported, & metabolized in nearly all tissue. Glutamine is a major fuel source & therefor energy source for the entire body. It is particularly concentrated in the brain, skeletal muscles, gut lining, lungs, heart, kidneys, & liver where it has multiple & critical functions.

So, I beg to differ that it is a crappy protein source in terms of an amino acid profile.

It happens to be one of the highest source of glutamine of any food source.

In fact if some have defencies in certain enzymes, one can become deficient in this amino acid.

Glutamine also converts to GABA.

Other benefits too but I just wanted to point that little part of the equation out.


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> I have aquired for myself a Ragdoll cat - female one with breeding papers. Little hobby/pocket money making enterprise. Plus she can deal with any creepy crawlies that come in the house :thumbup1: Blue knows her already and my mums 9 week old kitten kicks the [email protected] out of him so no worries on that score keeping them in the same house  Should be getting her on Thursday I think
> 
> ..Jem will be delighted at this last bit of news :lol: :lol:


OMFG mg: :w00t:  you serious ? fpmsl MEEEEEEEEEEEMories in the corner of my mind [ones that I'd much rather forget tar muchly] ...fcuks sake woman - get rid - horrid feckin poncified things [me not biased - no siiiiirrrreee]


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Aw...ragdolls are sweet but odd as they are all floppy...I'm sure there's something to watch out for with the breed but it escapes me at the moment......


The girl am getting her from is one of my best mates (she bought my last horse off me actually). Her and her mum breed them and her mum breeds couple other breeds of cats and few types of dogs at her farm. Actually mates house is where the snow photos with Blue and the Border Collie were taken 

Anyhoo this was one her and her mum kept for themselves to breed from but they're cutting down now as got few too many at the moment. My mate had 3 of her own that she was breeding from "Chicken" "Noodle" and "Tikka".... "Noodle" is the one am getting... thank god it wasn't "Chicken" tbh as what with the diet and all, that might just tip me over the edge  :lol:



Jem said:


> Never mind cluck - I thought you'd gone cuckoo when I read that post - thought you were chatting with the chicken before you ate him, I'd go cold towards you, should you plan on devouring me
> 
> Surely things aren't that bad - Beklet the Chicken Slayer :thumb:


LMFAO.... Too much chicken talk!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

hackskii said:


> Hey darling, pork is very high L-glutamine which happens to be the most abundant amino acid in circulation.
> 
> In a healthy person, the concentration of Glutamine in the blood is 3-4 times greater than all other amino acids. It is actively transported, & metabolized in nearly all tissue. Glutamine is a major fuel source & therefor energy source for the entire body. It is particularly concentrated in the brain, skeletal muscles, gut lining, lungs, heart, kidneys, & liver where it has multiple & critical functions.
> 
> So, I beg to differ that it is a crappy protein source in terms of an amino acid profile.
> 
> It happens to be one of the highest source of glutamine of any food source.
> 
> In fact if some have defencies in certain enzymes, one can become deficient in this amino acid.
> 
> Glutamine also converts to GABA.
> 
> Other benefits too but I just wanted to point that little part of the equation out.


Good post Scott, that is very interesting, and something that I did not know:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> OMFG mg: :w00t:  you serious ? fpmsl MEEEEEEEEEEEMories in the corner of my mind [ones that I'd much rather forget tar muchly] ...fcuks sake woman - get rid - horrid feckin poncified things [me not biased - no siiiiirrrreee]


LMFAO :lol:

Posh cat, thank you very much :cool2:

In fact.... I may just get her a harness and take her out for walks :whistling: :lol:

She's looovely - Blue.... similar to this kinda


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> LMFAO :lol:
> 
> Posh cat, thank you very much :cool2:
> 
> In fact.... I may just get her a harness and take her out for walks :whistling: :lol:
> 
> She's looovely - Blue.... similar to this


OMFG I swear that the same cat.... :cursing: euuuuuuuugh - EVIL ....it's a conspiracy - first the text, then this ....OMG will I ever escape him... :lol: :lol: :lol: who walks their feckin cat anyway -----> TEEERRRRWATS that's who


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hahaha.... jst changed the pic lol...

I'll not be walking her 

However if all goes according to plan I may get myself a silver tabby too and do same thing


----------



## RedKola

Are those not the type of cats that when they poo it gets matted into their bum hair? :confused1:


----------



## Jem

Prepare to spend the rest of your life hairy then  :whistling: 

Just saying .....HAIRY MARY  

Horrid fings RK - I have nightmares aboot them


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> LMFAO :lol:
> 
> Posh cat, thank you very much :cool2:
> 
> In fact.... I may just get her a harness and take her out for walks :whistling: :lol:
> 
> She's looovely - Blue.... similar to this kinda


Aweee... She's very cute Zar!!! Do you currently have any cats?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> Are those not the type of cats that when they poo it gets matted into their bum hair? :confused1:


Lol that can happen to any breed of long haired cat, but these aren't as long haired as persians etc so not such a problem. Trim the hair round the bum with scissors and job done 

OMG... I feel I am going to regret posting about this cat..... :laugh: :lol:



Jem said:


> Prepare to spend the rest of your life hairy then  :whistling:
> 
> Just saying .....HAIRY MARY
> 
> Horrid fings RK - I have nightmares aboot them


LMFAOOOO..... It'll not be fecking sleeping on anything that I'll be wearing.... leather sofa's too so no hair issues there. Can't be as bad as a white bloody dog :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> Aweee... She's very cute Zar!!! Do you currently have any cats?


Not living with me. I had 2 moggies which moved into my mothers house few years ago due to my living circumstances and are settled there now so just me and the hound here at the mo 

....who incidently is going to be delighted that one of those sharp-clawed hissing and spitting creatures is going to come and live in his house


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Not living with me. I had 2 moggies which moved into my mothers house few years ago due to my living circumstances and are settled there now so just me and the hound here at the mo
> 
> ....who incidently is going to be delighted that one of those sharp-clawed hissing and spitting creatures is going to come and live in his house


Nice Hopefully Blue and the cat will be best buddies...


----------



## Jem

that hair gets eeeeverywhere ......and a fur-minator had just been used on the thing as well .....

best of british to ya x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> Nice Hopefully Blue and the cat will be best buddies...


Well they've met loads of times already so I know they'll tolerate each other at least


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> that hair gets eeeeverywhere ......and a fur-minator had just been used on the thing as well .....
> 
> best of british to ya x


WTF is a furminator????? :lol:

My mate has 3 and her house aint hairy - maybe his pussy was just hairier than normal..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well they've met loads of times already so I know they'll tolerate each other at least


..and if they dont get along, Blue will probably just eat her:laugh:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> WTF is a furminator????? :lol:
> 
> My mate has 3 and her house aint hairy - maybe his pussy was just hairier than normal..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


FFS WOMAN - Choked on vimto and chicken there :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good job he didnt meet mine then :whistling: - my monkey does not suffer from this affliction :lol: :lol: :lol:

You might well ask lady about zee furminator - it looks very phallic

Thinking they got a bit confused as to which type of 'kitty' it was meant for .... :whistling:

Anyhoo grooming aid which basically sucks all the hair off the cat until they are left with a mini me fur equivalent sat beside them... :confused1:

Some women could do with using it methinks :cool2:


----------



## Guest

I have the furminator for my 2 cats. I strongly recommend it.....works a charm!!


----------



## Jem

ZEUS said:


> I have the furminator for my 2 cats. I strongly recommend it.....works a charm!!


there you go then - furminator for you zar 

Hi zeusy - awfully rude of me not to say hello old bean :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> there you go then - furminator for you zar
> 
> Hi zeusy - awfully rude of me not to say hello old bean :thumbup1:


Hi sweetheart


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> FFS WOMAN - Choked on vimto and chicken there :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Good job he didnt meet mine then :whistling: - my monkey does not suffer from this affliction :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You might well ask lady about zee furminator - it looks very phallic
> 
> Thinking they got a bit confused as to which type of 'kitty' it was meant for .... :whistling:
> 
> Anyhoo grooming aid which basically sucks all the hair off the cat until they are left with a mini me fur equivalent sat beside them... :confused1:
> 
> Some women could do with using it methinks :cool2:


lmfao..... jeez dont tell hackskii about a device that *insert double entendre here* then or he'll get most distressed.... :lol:



ZEUS said:


> I have the furminator for my 2 cats. I strongly recommend it.....works a charm!!


How the feck-a-doodle-do have I never heard of this device???? :confused1:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> How the feck-a-doodle-do have I never heard of this device???? :confused1:


I dont know, but you need to get with the program

Bow down to the Furminator

Become one with it:laugh:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> maybe his pussy was just hairier than normal..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Can you say that a little bit slower please? :beer:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> - maybe his pussy was just hairier than normal....





winger said:


> Can you say that a little bit slower please? :beer:


I thought she was talking about your brother, Winger......He does like the bush so I assumed his may be hairy as well:laugh:


----------



## winger

We both love the bush, ffs we are twins..lol


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> Where the feck is W33BAM these days anyway....? :confused1: I'm away to text her and spam her facebook page til she returns





RedKola said:


> I was wondering where she was too (forum wise) she's not been posting much on RG either! :sad: I miss The Bam! :crying:


Cooo'eeeee! I is heeeee'eeeere! Booyakashaaaa!!

I apologise profusely for my heinous absence! I have been tres busy with one thing or another.

Sheeeesh, I have A LOT of catching up to do in these journals......


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Cooo'eeeee! I is heeeee'eeeere! Booyakashaaaa!!
> 
> I apologise profusely for my heinous absence! I have been tres busy with one thing or another.
> 
> Sheeeesh, I have A LOT of catching up to do in these journals......


*Viva La W33BAM!!*

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

*YO!! Welcome back lady!!* :thumb:

*You have missed a LOT of giggles and nonsense..... and a very small amount of training and diet stuff *  *:lol:*


----------



## Bradz

W33BAM said:


> Cooo'eeeee! I is heeeee'eeeere! Booyakashaaaa!!
> 
> I apologise profusely for my heinous absence! I have been tres busy with one thing or another.
> 
> Sheeeesh, I have A LOT of catching up to do in these journals......


Abooooooooooot Time. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## leafman

ZEUS said:


> I dont know, but you need to get with the program
> 
> Bow down to the Furminator
> 
> Become one with it:laugh:
> 
> View attachment 35628


So its a ice scraper for car windows :confused1: Iv not heard of no furminator, sounds like some secret device to kill rabbits or somat lol.

As for the cat well im not too keen on cats but the pic u posted looks like its a nice posh looking cat at least :lol: Will have to post a pic of heer when you have her :thumbup1: You could even post a vid of blue eating it when he has had enougth of sharing his home to a lower class species :whistling: :lol:

How long can he tolerate the cat for z :whistling: thats what u need to be thinking :laugh: Least you can have one it wouldnt be possible in my house, one things all my dogs agree on is cats are the enemy 

hope it all goes well anyways :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

those cats are EVIL.....true !


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> *Viva La W33BAM!!*
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> *YO!! Welcome back lady!!* :thumb:
> 
> *You have missed a LOT of giggles and nonsense..... and a very small amount of training and diet stuff *  *:lol:*


Awwwcht! I have a lot of reading to do to catch up then! I have missed the schizz! I see the A/L is chocka block too!! :whistling:  :lol:



Bradz said:


> Abooooooooooot Time. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


 Shuttit Bradderz, I see you at least 3 times a week!! Is that nay enough Bamness for you?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Oh btw, Furminators are ace. It's great for both my bears (1 having a short, thick pine needle like coat and the other a longer furrier coat) It's not sore on them either.

Dpg groomers recommend them too. I got mne off ebay for about £15. Come in different sizes too.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bradz said:


> Abooooooooooot Time. :bounce:


OOOHHHHH I see is THAT the craic Bradderz ya grumpy wee shyte?

Only time you come into my journal and leave a comment is to abuse someone? 










:lol: :lol: :lol:



leafman said:


> *So its a ice scraper for car windows* :confused1: Iv not heard of no furminator, sounds like some secret device to kill rabbits or somat lol.


Thats what I thought when I saw it too 



leafman said:


> As for the cat well im not too keen on cats but the pic u posted *looks like its a nice posh looking cat at least* :lol: Will have to post a pic of heer when you have her :thumbup1: You could even post a vid of blue eating it when he has had enougth of sharing his home to a lower class species :whistling: :lol:


Shhhhh.... Jem might hear you.... :lol:



leafman said:


> How long can he tolerate the cat for z :whistling: thats what u need to be thinking :laugh: Least you can have one it wouldnt be possible in my house, one things all my dogs agree on is cats are the enemy
> 
> hope it all goes well anyways :thumbup1:


Blue gets the [email protected] kicked out of him by my mums week old kitten and he's met this cat many times and does as she tells him. Am hoping it will stay that way 



Jem said:


> those cats are EVIL.....true !


Went to pets at home today to buy things for my new arrival.... so its an excuse to shop too :thumb:



W33BAM said:


> Oh btw, Furminators are ace. It's great for both my bears (1 having a short, thick pine needle like coat and the other a longer furrier coat) It's not sore on them either.
> 
> Dpg groomers recommend them too. I got mne off ebay for about £15. Come in different sizes too.


I feel I shall have to investigate this device then - since miss furry paws is a great deal hairer than our Blue boy :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

Got one for my lab, she sheds terrible.

When I get done with her I have handfulls of hair.

This is good as then she wont leave it everwhere in the house.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Today was back day. Utter shet (thanks Ramsay for that word of the day :thumb: ).

Had to leave out one of my main exercises as was breathing through my arse 

Normally when I do deads my heart does race a bit and I get a wee bit dizzy when they get heavier, prob partly down to the eph, but this was 10x worse than normal... can only assume the flu virus thingy is still lingering around in there somewhere :cursing:

Anyhoo....

*Deads:*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 5

100kg x 1

110kg x 0..... FAIL  Tried but couldn't get it right up so left it be for today.

*Chins (underhand grip):*

Had a spotter...

3 sets of 8 reps

(normally single arm DB rows in here but was already shaking, and breathing like I ran a marathon in the snow)

*
Wide Grip Low Pulley Rows:*

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

40kg x 8

Dodgy wrist still having to be strapped to within an inch of its life  Upper back/rear delts are still horrifically tight and desperately in need attention if I can get hold of the girl that usually massages it for me, and generally I am just a bit of a wreck :lol:

Weightlifting belts up a notch though but I dont think have lost weight? :confused1: (well actually I haven't weighed myself but pretty sure lol).


----------



## Jem

Meeeee i did back too - let's stick to training no more pussy cats...

Nice session on the deads - I enjoyed mine today ! well chuffed with meself but I will pop that in my journal not spammify yours

Hope you had a good day lovely !


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Meeeee i did back too - let's stick to training no more pussy cats...
> 
> Nice session on the deads - I enjoyed mine today ! well chuffed with meself but I will pop that in my journal not spammify yours
> 
> Hope you had a good day lovely !


Yah day was ok.... well lots of running around like a maniac and dealing with plumbers in house (next stop roofer  ) but other than that was nae bad lol.

Off to peek at ur journal :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

me too ....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Off to get Mrs Kitty :thumbup1:

Furminator has been ordered


----------



## leafman

So are these furminators any good for dogs ? Big dogs that molt twice a year?

loving the deadlifts, keep trying for that 110 it will come :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> So are these furminators any good for dogs ? Big dogs that molt twice a year?
> 
> loving the deadlifts, keep trying for that 110 it will come :thumbup1:


I should imagine they are ideal for that... I went on ebay and they had small, medium and large for cats and dogs, and XL and Equine (horse) size lol.

Blue is a hairy fecker twice a year too.... Gets sodding everywhere and all ove the car etc even though he only goes in the boot. Funny enough when I went to pick up Miss Furry Paws today and told my mate about the furminator thing she said she might try it for horses, her collie and her mums white german shepherds etc.... but that the ragdolls never seem to leave any hair anywhere. She has fabric sofas and the cats sleep on them and they never have hair on and right enough if I pick them up wearing a fleece etc they never leave hair on my so fingers crossed wont be much prob.

I should get 110 soon-ish.... that was 1st DL session in minimum 3 weeks and been off with flu so perhaps I was being a tad over ambitious.....


----------



## StephenC

Zara-Leoni said:


> Gets sodding everywhere and all ove the car etc even though he only goes in the boot.


I made the mistake of letting Koda get used to the back seat of my car, I now have the leather hanging off the gear knob, teeth marks on the indicator stalk and constant massive slever marks down the side of the rear door:cursing:

I need to investigate this furminator-abob:beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

StephenC said:


> I made the mistake of letting Koda get used to the back seat of my car, I now have the leather hanging off the gear knob, teeth marks on the indicator stalk and constant massive slever marks down the side of the rear door:cursing:
> 
> I need to investigate this furminator-abob:beer:


OMG I couldn't.... I freak right out if any of his hairs migrate from the boot to the rest of the car..... stresses me right out and I get all OCD and rainman-ish about it lmao :laugh:


----------



## StephenC

Zara-Leoni said:


> OMG I couldn't.... I freak right out if any of his hairs migrate from the boot to the rest of the car..... stresses me right out and I get all OCD and rainman-ish about it lmao :laugh:


Sick thing is that I specced the car to death when I got it and used to wash it 2 or 3 times a week, it's not seen a sponge in months now:lol:

Getting an estate car with a dog gaurd next time round tho:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

StephenC said:


> Sick thing is that I specced the car to death when I got it and used to wash it 2 or 3 times a week, it's not seen a sponge in months now:lol:
> 
> Getting an estate car with a dog gaurd next time round tho:thumbup1:


OMG thats even worse then... :blink:

Big boot & dog guard's the way forward :thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

Zara-Leoni said:


> OMG thats even worse then... :blink:
> 
> Big boot & dog guard's the way forward :thumbup1:


Got the big boot already but I've got a big kit bag with all my work gear in the boot that initially I couldnt be ar5ed dragging in and out so let him go in the back. Now he hangs out the window like he's on a brightly coloured bus:tongue:

Thankfully this ones a company car so not overly fussed but will be buying my own in May and he will be firmly relegated to the boot:rolleyes:

Oh and have you seen the price of a proper custom fit dog guard:cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

StephenC said:


> Got the big boot already but I've got a big kit bag with all my work gear in the boot that initially I couldnt be ar5ed dragging in and out so let him go in the back. Now he hangs out the window like he's on a brightly coloured bus:tongue:
> 
> Thankfully this ones a company car so not overly fussed but will be buying my own in May and he will be firmly relegated to the boot:rolleyes:
> 
> *Oh and have you seen the price of a proper custom fit dog guard* :cursing:


Yup. Thankfully my hound is too much of a dumbass to need a custom made one.... cheapo job out of argos did the trick and now he dnt even need that - just stays in boot without :thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yup. Thankfully my hound is too much of a dumbass to need a custom made one.... cheapo job out of argos did the trick and now he dnt even need that - just stays in boot without :thumbup1:


Read a lot of bad reports about the cheap ones that if he knocks them hard it will fall over.

Very lucky that Blue stays in the boot, very handsome boy too:thumb:

I think Koda may be due the snip, he's been getting a sniff of a female or two lately and getting rather anxious around them. Which is bad enough when im walking him, but if Jens got him she can get dragged around. So he might be becoming a Jaffa like weeman shortly:lol:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> I should imagine they are ideal for that... I went on ebay and they had small, medium and large for cats and dogs, and XL and Equine (horse) size lol.
> 
> Blue is a hairy fecker twice a year too.... Gets sodding everywhere and all ove the car etc even though he only goes in the boot. Funny enough when I went to pick up Miss Furry Paws today and told my mate about the furminator thing she said she might try it for horses, her collie and her mums white german shepherds etc.... but that the ragdolls never seem to leave any hair anywhere. She has fabric sofas and the cats sleep on them and they never have hair on and right enough if I pick them up wearing a fleece etc they never leave hair on my so fingers crossed wont be much prob.
> 
> I should get 110 soon-ish.... that was 1st DL session in minimum 3 weeks and been off with flu so perhaps I was being a tad over ambitious.....


If i was trying to get heavyier id cut back on reps on lower weight sets or cut a set, and save some in tank for the 110 if u got it half way then its close, but i wouldnt have thought it was that important to lift heavy now dieting or am i wrong :confused1:

And im gonna have to get a furminator  Its a stupid name tho very stupid :lol: Hope cat is settling in, we got more snow here grrrrr.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

StephenC said:


> Read a lot of bad reports about the cheap ones that if he knocks them hard it will fall over.
> 
> Very lucky that Blue stays in the boot, very handsome boy too:thumb:
> 
> I think Koda may be due the snip, he's been getting a sniff of a female or two lately and getting rather anxious around them. Which is bad enough when im walking him, but if Jens got him she can get dragged around. So he might be becoming a Jaffa like weeman shortly:lol:


Blue got done when he was a pup - best idea ever if you're not gonna breed them... am sure he'd be a fecking nightmare entire.

Yeah the cheap ones are pretty crap - if the dogs determined he will get through. Mine was pretty secure and never budged but I think it depends on the type of car you have how secure they fit.

Jeez... my journals all cats and dogs these days lmfao..... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> If i was trying to get heavyier id cut back on reps on lower weight sets or cut a set, and save some in tank for the 110 if u got it half way then its close, but i wouldnt have thought it was that important to lift heavy now dieting or am i wrong :confused1:
> 
> And im gonna have to get a furminator  Its a stupid name tho very stupid :lol: Hope cat is settling in, we got more snow here grrrrr.


Yeah... I wasn't really planning attempting it so if its factored in as a plan then I'd defo do less reps etc before... TBH I wasn't sure if I'd even get 80 or 90 cos been off so long :tongue:

Madame Posh Furry Paws is behind sofa, ventures out now and then but Blue is being over interested and bugging her so she gets pee'd off and goes back in there 

Furminator reminds me of Sherminator  :lol:

Snow... grrrr!!!

Checked out the window this morning and it had snowed overnight again :cursing:


----------



## rodrigo

in n.ireland no more snow thank fcuk,and the pipes in the gym are not frozen anymore so can get a shower after trainin again which is when i like it , not when i get home and the clothes have stuck to me FFS


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rodrigo said:


> in n.ireland no more snow thank fcuk,and the pipes in the gym are not frozen anymore so can get a shower after trainin again which is when i like it , not when i get home and the clothes have stuck to me FFS


You can shower in your gym????

Oooohhhhhh get you Mr Posh!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rodrigo

yeah one electric shower with2 dodgy doors you can hardly touch incase they fall off and a room you could hang meat in cos it hasnt seen the light off day, now less off the posh me lady LOL


----------



## W33BAM

leafman said:


> So are these furminators any good for dogs ? Big dogs that molt twice a year?


Yeeesh! Well as I've said alreadies, I have 2 rotts, a long haired one and a short haired one. It's acemundo on both bears. My mate is a dog groomer and she does loads of akita's, st bernards, newfoundlands, rotts, alsations, Huskies etc including wee fluffy dogs. She swears by Furminators.



StephenC said:


> I need to investigate this furminator-abob:beer:


Ebay, about a tenner or 15 quid inc p&p for the bigger ones. I think ours is a 5 inch one or sommat.... You'll not regret it! :thumb:


----------



## StephenC

W33BAM said:


> Yeeesh! Well as I've said alreadies, I have 2 rotts, a long haired one and a short haired one. It's acemundo on both bears. My mate is a dog groomer and she does loads of akita's, st bernards, newfoundlands, rotts, alsations, Huskies etc including wee fluffy dogs. She swears by Furminators.
> 
> Ebay, about a tenner or 15 quid inc p&p for the bigger ones. I think ours is a 5 inch one or sommat.... You'll not regret it! :thumb:


TBH Lou he only blows his coat once a year but when it goes I can get carrier bags of stuff every day for weeks:cursing:

Anyone want a malamute jumper or cardy made:lol:

And tell Johnny that next time he's coming down to see Cubby to come down n train when i'm there, not seen him since the shows last year:rolleyes:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

StephenC said:


> TBH Lou he only blows his coat once a year but when it goes I can get carrier bags of stuff every day for weeks:cursing:
> 
> Anyone want a malamute jumper or cardy made:lol:
> 
> And tell Johnny that next time he's coming down to see Cubby to come down n train when i'm there, not seen him since the shows last year:rolleyes:


My furminator wotsit (cant believe this is what my journal has turned into   ) was only £3.50 on ebay and same again for posting... size M... Large dog size were there for about £6-7 :thumbup1:

Knit yersel' some malamute hair gloves or lifting straps, and a wee semmet for the gym.... do you grand in this weather :thumb: :lol:


----------



## jw007

any training etc etc???


----------



## RedKola

jw007 said:


> any training etc etc???


Is it not past your bed time? 

Too much Coca Cola tonight Joe? :lol: :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> any training etc etc???


Yesterday sweetie.... prob a page or two back. Back day :thumbup1: x

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/44690-zara-leoni-progress-journal-307.html

there ya go...


----------



## jw007

RedKola said:


> Is it not past your bed time?
> 
> Too much Coca Cola tonight Joe? :lol: :tongue:


LOL, Nah

Had a nap earlier, in my pants waiting for diaz to kick in :lol: :lol:

ordinarily you might have been right:innocent:


----------



## RedKola

jw007 said:


> LOL, Nah
> 
> Had a nap earlier, *in my pants waiting for diaz to kick in* :lol: :lol:
> 
> ordinarily you might have been right:innocent:


 :whistling: :whistling:

Better watch you don't faceplant into your keyboard then!  :thumb:


----------



## jw007

RedKola said:


> :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> Better watch you don't faceplant into your keyboard then!  :thumb:


wouldnt be 1st time TBH:lol:


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Today was back day. Utter shet (thanks Ramsay for that word of the day :thumb: ).
> 
> Had to leave out one of my main exercises as was breathing through my arse
> 
> Normally when I do deads my heart does race a bit and I get a wee bit dizzy when they get heavier, prob partly down to the eph, but this was 10x worse than normal... can only assume the flu virus thingy is still lingering around in there somewhere :cursing:
> 
> Anyhoo....
> 
> *Deads:*
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 80kg x 10
> 
> 90kg x 5
> 
> *100kg x 1*
> 
> 110kg x 0..... FAIL  Tried but couldn't get it right up so left it be for today.
> 
> *Chins (underhand grip):*
> 
> Had a spotter...
> 
> *3 sets of 8 reps*
> 
> (normally single arm DB rows in here but was already shaking, and breathing like I ran a marathon in the snow)
> 
> *Wide Grip Low Pulley Rows:*
> 
> 35kg x 10
> 
> 35kg x 10
> 
> 40kg x 8
> 
> Dodgy wrist still having to be strapped to within an inch of its life  Upper back/rear delts are still horrifically tight and desperately in need attention if I can get hold of the girl that usually massages it for me, and generally I am just a bit of a wreck :lol:
> 
> Weightlifting belts up a notch though but I dont think have lost weight? :confused1: (well actually I haven't weighed myself but pretty sure lol).


nice :thumb:


----------



## winger

I thought that was very good too considering she hasn't been doing them for very long and she is well, kind of light for that amount of weight.

Close to two times body weight in such a short amount of time.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> nice :thumb:


Cheers sweetie.

Have done before tho.... be happier with 110kg and no spotter on chins (well at least for a few of them lol) :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers sweetie.
> 
> Have done before tho.... be happier with 110kg and no spotter on chins (well at least for a few of them lol) :thumbup1:


Big gains this time if traing continues in this vein Z imo


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> I thought that was very good too considering she hasn't been doing them for very long and she is well, kind of light for that amount of weight.
> 
> Close to two times body weight in such a short amount of time.


Aww ta winger


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Big gains this time if traing continues in this vein Z imo


Fingers crossed.... 

Be interesting to see actually cos training totally different, and planning to use (well already been using) much less "chemical assistance" lol....

If I look better then I shall graciously allow you and Matt to say "I told you so". However you may wish to bookmark this page because I WILL deny ever saying this  x


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> If I look better then I shall graciously allow you and Matt to say "I told you so". However you may wish to bookmark this page because I WILL deny ever saying this  x


That's why we QUOTE. :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> That's why we QUOTE. :beer:


LMAO.... sneaky Yank


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> LMAO.... sneaky Yank


yantsome?


----------



## Beklet

I need a furminator.... :lol:

And, where are the kitty pics? *taps feet* :laugh:


----------



## Irish Beast

Here is the physique I am looking for. Can you help!


----------



## W33BAM

StephenC said:


> TBH Lou he only blows his coat once a year but when it goes I can get carrier bags of stuff every day for weeks:cursing:
> 
> Anyone want a malamute jumper or cardy made:lol:
> 
> And tell Johnny that next time he's coming down to see Cubby to come down n train when i'm there, not seen him since the shows last year:rolleyes:


Mine are twice a year and a bit worser cause it's x2!! One bear sheds pine needles and the other tumble weed!! Ones jaggy, ones itchy!!

Oh and I will pass that onto Jbomb, he's not training right the now but whenever he'll be down to train again I'll get him to PM you or sommat...

Ok, thread hijack over!! :tongue: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> I need a furminator.... :lol:
> 
> And, where are the kitty pics? *taps feet* :laugh:


Furminator arrived this morning - that was quick :thumbup1:

She's not really had any photo-op moments yet but have no fear.... 

As expected, dog and cat sorted themselves out during the night and by this morning Madame Furry Paws was wandering round meoiwing and rubbing along Blue's head and tickling his nose with her tail.

AKA the cat beat up the dog and is now the boss  :lol:

However... It has occured to me that all I need now is a Golden Retriever and I have the whole set for homeward bound :lol: Ok she's blue not seal point but ya get the idea lol.....






























Irish Beast said:


> Here is the physique I am looking for. Can you help!


lmao... get yersel' on the pie and chips diet then.... :thumb:



W33BAM said:


> Mine are twice a year and a bit worser cause it's x2!! One bear sheds pine needles and the other tumble weed!! Ones jaggy, ones itchy!!


Blue-Boy's twice a year an' all.... white hair's just a joy


----------



## leafman

lou.... Im defo gonna get a ferminator :lol: And its about time u were back thought u were dead or somat :whistling: should i say that :confused1: Im glad ur not :thumb:



jw007 said:


> Big gains this time if traing continues in this vein Z imo





Zara-Leoni said:


> Fingers crossed....
> 
> Be interesting to see actually cos training totally different, and planning to use (well already been using) much less "chemical assistance" lol....
> 
> If I look better then I shall graciously allow you and Matt to say "I told you so". However you may wish to bookmark this page because I WILL deny ever saying this  x


So wot is change in training? am i right in thinking ur lifting heavyier, with more compound movements now?

Will be interesting to see, as u say changes made as from last time.

Right gotta go to asda in the cold and freezing conditions :whistling: Only problem with this weather is i dont wanna leave house lol.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> So wot is change in training? am i right in thinking ur lifting heavyier, with more compound movements now?
> 
> Will be interesting to see, as u say changes made as from last time.
> 
> Right gotta go to asda in the cold and freezing conditions :whistling: Only problem with this weather is i dont wanna leave house lol.


Basically, yeah. Didn't used to do 'em, now I do, and have removed a couple exercises per session in favour of them and allowing me to concentrate most of my strength/energy on them 

Snow appears to have stopped and starting to melt again here thank feck :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

*TRAINING UPDATE:*

Still got well dodgy strapped up wrist and this caused lots of probs today. Also a thing I've noticed... whenever my rear delt prob plays up I get noticably weaker on my right side to the point where even trying to flex muscles to practice posing on that side is difficult.

Must arrange some treatment on it... Anyway....

*
Shoulders & Triceps:*

*
*

*
DB Press:*

10kg x 9

10kg 10

10kg x 9

Very poor indeed.

*Side Lat DB Raises:*

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

10kg x 8

Defo not the best and felt strain on my wrist...

*Front BB Raises:*

17.5kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

*O/H DB Tricep Extensions:*

10kg x 12

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

Weight wasn't the problem here... it was the fact that holding the DB flexes your wrist over backwards and this was VERY sore.... decided not to up the weight as didn't think wrist would take it.

*Tricep Pushdowns:*

4 plates x 12

4 plates x 15

4 plates x 15

4 plates x 15

Then skidded and skited across the car park and up the road that is now just a total ice rink with slushy puddles cunningly hiding very deep potholes.... :cursing:


----------



## StephenC

Zara-Leoni said:


> *TRAINING UPDATE:*
> 
> *O/H DB Tricep Extensions:*
> 
> 10kg x 12
> 
> 12.5kg x 10
> 
> 12.5kg x 10
> 
> Weight wasn't the problem here... it was the fact that holding the DB flexes your wrist over backwards and this was VERY sore.... decided not to up the weight as didn't think wrist would take it.


Have you tried doing these with a low pulley and a rope attachment? May take some of the strain of the wrist:confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

StephenC said:


> Have you tried doing these with a low pulley and a rope attachment? May take some of the strain of the wrist:confused1:


Yep.

Hand is still bent over and weight is still pulling on the wrist.... Actually it feels worse :sad:


----------



## rodrigo

wee niggles that hinder your trainin do my head in, i did calves today end of workout and felt my ankle hurtin, just got from my tea in work and i am walkin like heather mills ice skating WTF went wrong today LOL


----------



## StephenC

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yep.
> 
> Hand is still bent over and weight is still pulling on the wrist.... Actually it feels worse :sad:


Ok bad idea:rolleyes:

What about doing them double handed lying down on a bench in almost a skullcrusher fashion. The angle means you can use less weight and isolate the muscle and may reduce the stress on your wrist?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rodrigo said:


> wee niggles that hinder your trainin do my head in, i did calves today end of workout and felt my ankle hurtin, just got from my tea in work and i am walkin like heather mills ice skating WTF went wrong today LOL


lmao is annoying as feck eh?



StephenC said:


> Ok bad idea:rolleyes:
> 
> What about doing them double handed lying down on a bench in almost a skullcrusher fashion. The angle means you can use less weight and isolate the muscle and may reduce the stress on your wrist?


I already do them double handed lol... dunno... might try it... or might just carry on as I am and keep moaning about it


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> I already do them double handed lol... dunno... might try it... or might just carry on as I am and keep* moaning about it*


Womans way :whistling:

Nice workout, im sure strength will come on a bit on shoulder press once u get going again :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

hmmmmph because men never moan ........ :confused1:

K you are winging your way to a b!tch slapping sesh from zar and I for sure [why does that sound kinky ?] 

Aye - nice weights zar - make me sick you short ass :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Womans way :whistling:
> 
> Nice workout, im sure strength will come on a bit on shoulder press once u get going again :thumbup1:


I do hope so!! Is mainly my right side is the problem :cursing:



Jem said:


> hmmmmph because men never moan ........ :confused1:
> 
> K you are winging your way to a b!tch slapping sesh from zar and I for sure [why does that sound kinky ?]
> 
> Aye - nice weights zar - make me sick you short ass :lol: :lol: :lol:


LMAO... I ain't gonna deny any moaning just now cos I KNOW what I am gonna be like in approx 4-6 weeks time so I may as well just accept it now :lol:

I feel as weak as pish though its horrible :crying:

Mincer has arrived from weeman.... spanks muchly :thumb: Am currently experimenting with mincing random foodstuffs in the kitchen and seeing how they cook 

Also... went to sainsburys tonight... last 2 times I have been theres only been one tub of quark and tonight there is none :cursing: WTF is this?? A national fecking quark shortage or summat???? :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> I do hope so!! Is mainly my right side is the problem :cursing:
> 
> LMAO... I ain't gonna deny any moaning just now cos I KNOW what I am gonna be like in approx 4-6 weeks time so I may as well just accept it now :lol:
> 
> I feel as weak as pish though its horrible :crying:
> 
> Mincer has arrived from weeman.... spanks muchly :thumb: Am currently experimenting with mincing random foodstuffs in the kitchen and seeing how they cook
> 
> Also... went to sainsburys tonight... *last 2 times I have been theres only been one tub of quark and tonight there is none * :cursing: * WTF is this?? A national fecking quark shortage or summat????* :cursing: :cursing:


it's because I keep telling people about it 

seriously though, there were 3 tubs there when I went ...none of the staff know what it is ...so who buys it all

I want to do some undercover surveillance

quarkwatch

It's a strange phenomenon ....

Mine is kind of erm hot tonight - just mixed the jelly crystals with hot water and could not be assed to wait so blended with the quark

Hot Blackcurrant Milkshake ....erm...yum :confused1:


----------



## Guest

:bounce: Furminator has arrived :bounce:

So did you try it out yet? Opinions on it?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> it's because I keep telling people about it
> 
> seriously though, there were 3 tubs there when I went ...none of the staff know what it is ...so who buys it all
> 
> I want to do some undercover surveillance
> 
> quarkwatch
> 
> It's a strange phenomenon ....
> 
> Mine is kind of erm hot tonight - just mixed the jelly crystals with hot water and could not be assed to wait so blended with the quark
> 
> Hot Blackcurrant Milkshake ....erm...yum :confused1:


Operation quarkwatch commences at 0800 hours..... h34r: h34r: h34r:

I was gonna complain and ask if it was through the back waiting to go out or what.... then it dawned on me the hassle of explaining....waiting.... waiting more.... waiting yet more while some acne'd teenager fannies about the storeroom with his mate having a skive and pretending to look. Fvck that lol.... 

REALLY not sure I like the idea of hot quark and blackcurrent milkshake tbh.... ewwww.... :no:



ZEUS said:


> :bounce: Furminator has arrived :bounce:
> 
> So did you try it out yet? Opinions on it?


Nope.

Still in the packet.

Easy tiger.... One step at a time!  :lol:

Am gonna try get a photo of this, but every time I try Blue thinks am coming to give him attention and moves... but Dog & Cat have made friends already and are sleeping together by the fire  :lol: Its actually really the cutest thing :wub:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nope.
> 
> Still in the packet.
> 
> Easy tiger.... One step at a time!  :lol:
> 
> Am gonna try get a photo of this, but every time I try Blue thinks am coming to give him attention and moves... but Dog & Cat have made friends already and are sleeping together by the fire  :lol: Its actually really the cutest thing :wub:


Haha... Glad to hear that Blue and the kitty are getting along. Definately post the pic when you get the 2 of them together


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> Haha... Glad to hear that Blue and the kitty are getting along. Definately post the pic when you get the 2 of them together


I'll have to wait til they're asleep and sneak up


----------



## winger

Yoga Wrist Therapy

by Steven Earth Metz

Click here.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Yoga Wrist Therapy
> 
> by Steven Earth Metz
> 
> Click here.


Winger you do come out with the most random stuff haha!!! Where do you get the time? 

I sprained it doing BB curls with a straight bar:cursing:

I strap it up, take drugs and keep training :thumbup1:

Its a simple life....  :lol:

I'll watch the vid though.... see what the chap has to say for himself


----------



## Zara-Leoni

*Have had to sacrifice my livingroom to the treadmill. Can just about see round it to the tv.... I've a feeling my OCD about my house will get sick of this very quickly lol.... * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:

*
*


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Winger you do come out with the most random stuff haha!!! Where do you get the time?
> 
> I sprained it doing BB curls with a straight bar:cursing:
> 
> I strap it up, take drugs and keep training :thumbup1:
> 
> Its a simple life....  :lol:
> 
> I'll watch the vid though.... see what the chap has to say for himself


If it's on the web I can find it and I don't spend more than a minute looking for stuff.

That guys video is actually pretty good.

I have a random wrist injury that flairs up once in a while so I just know what I am looking for.

I do a therapy on it but you don't want to no...lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

lmao yeah I think thats as much as I need to hear winger haha!!!


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> I do hope so!! Is mainly my right side is the problem :cursing:


Do you have someone to stand behind u and help elbow on right side? cant remem if were seated or not ur db press, just a thought but im sure will come on anyways 



Jem said:


> hmmmmph because men never moan ........ :confused1:


errrr yea i moan and whinge but always because of woman :lol: There always the route of problems :whistling: Naaa im messin before i get hung and slaughtered by females


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Do you have someone to stand behind u and help elbow on right side? cant remem if were seated or not ur db press, just a thought but im sure will come on anyways


Nah I train on my own... I try to make sure when I am benching that I go when there will be ppl in the gym as I do need a spot for that... and ideally on back day so I can do chins too, but other than that I just get on with it myself.

Am gonna arrange a massage for this week... from previous experience this should improve things by about 75% :thumbup1:

Now.... since I didn't get my cheat meal last weekend due to being snowed in at my mates.... I am having it tonight.

Been looking forward to this all week and guess what? Took some eph so I could do a nice big cardio session before it.... and now my appetite has dissapeared :cursing:

Wont stop me though..... :tongue: :lol:


----------



## dmcc

I've just hoovered up a large Domino's in about 5 mins...


----------



## Jem

I'm home - cheaty is grapes [?] Mikado Milk Chocolate biscuit sticks and ....drum roll please ....Millionaire's shortcake dessert [was thinking about banoffee dessert but opted for the fattier one pmsl]

Was meant to have fish n chips but friend made spud & tuna ....

What you having zar


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> I've just hoovered up a large Domino's in about 5 mins...


lol I have a large pepperoni in the oven....... :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> I'm home - cheaty is grapes [?] Mikado Milk Chocolate biscuit sticks and ....drum roll please ....Millionaire's shortcake dessert [was thinking about banoffee dessert but opted for the fattier one pmsl]
> 
> Was meant to have fish n chips but friend made spud & tuna ....
> 
> What you having zar


Pepperoni Pizza

sticky toffee pudding & custard

caramel shortbread

chocoate cupcake things

galaxy cookies chocolate

red wine

Well thats what I have..... whether I eat it all is another matter :lol: (eyes bigger than belly and all) but instructions are to stuff face with as much as possible once every 2 weeks so who am I to argue  :lol:


----------



## dmcc

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol I have a large pepperoni in the oven....... :thumb:


I love a large one.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> I love a large one.


No surprise there D ya big tart  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Right well.... last nights cheat meal was a big epic FAIL lol 

Could even eat half of it ffs....

I managed

Some of the pizza

One cupcake

Bar of galaxy

Packet of crisps

That was it. Was under instruction to go for it but that was all I could stomach haha... Perhaps next time I'll get chinese or summat... always get hungry again when you eat that :tongue:

Oh well.

I do feel pretty energised today though so think its had a positive effect anyway :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

meh


----------



## StephenC

Zara-Leoni said:


> Right well.... last nights cheat meal was a big epic FAIL lol
> 
> Could even eat half of it ffs....
> 
> I managed
> 
> Some of the pizza
> 
> One cupcake
> 
> Bar of galaxy
> 
> Packet of crisps
> 
> That was it. Was under instruction to go for it but that was all I could stomach haha... Perhaps next time I'll get chinese or summat... always get hungry again when you eat that :tongue:
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> I do feel pretty energised today though so think its had a positive effect anyway :thumbup1:


Chinese for me tonight I think with some ice cream and a couple of cans of irn bru:thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Well... cheat meal now a distant memory and all 

Thats me for next 2 weeks now :crying:

Yesterday was jst 40mins cardio, today cardio is done and off to gym later 

Lost a couple of lbs last week so things seem to be going according to plan :thumbup1:

Other than that not much to report really.... shall post training later


----------



## rodrigo

could of threw me the scraps Z i was a fookin eaten machine yesterday, the home made bannofie with ginger nuts fresh cream and flake on top was scrummmmmmmy by the way


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Can we not post our food details in the journal of someone who is dieting ppl ffs......


----------



## rodrigo

SORRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEE Z it is unforgivable at this moment in your life, LOL will refrain from further obsenities


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rodrigo said:


> SORRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEE Z it is unforgivable at this moment in your life, LOL will refrain from further obsenities


Murkey buckets, :thumb:


----------



## hackskii

Oh, I had pizza last night too, It was just too good.

Woke up with acid reflux and had to take 2 tums to calm that down for me to go back to bed.

Woke up heavy and didnt even know why. :confused1: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ahhhhhhh HA!!!!

It appears that I am getting back to normal!!! :thumb: :thumb :

Training tonight 

*Chest & Biceps:*

*
*

*
Bench:*

Empty bar x 12 - warmup etc

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

50kg x 5

50kg x 2 + 1 (tiny bit of a spot) + 1 (quite a bit assisted lol)

*Incline DB Press:*

10kg x 12

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

Defo should have give 15kg a shot here as have managed it before, but wrist is still strapped up and was having probs getting the weight up without hurting it, and there was no one free to help so just cracked on....

*Pec Deck Flyes:*

*
*

(gay but iso machine flyes thing was being used)

4 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

*DB Curls:*

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

...wrist was *KILLING* here but was annoying the shit out of me as weight was too light I thought.... so.... tightened strapping up a bit....

12.5kg x 6

*DB Preacher Curls:*

7.5kg x 10

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

*ABS:*

*
*

*
DB/Pullovers combined*

20 x 10kg

25 x 10kg

20 x 10kg

20 x 10kg

aaand.... got sports massage arranged for Thursday with one of the guys who trains at gym so hopefully get stoopid fecking rear delt eased off a bit! :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Nice work out hun x


----------



## dmcc

Normal is over-rated. Unless you meant "Normal for Zara" :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Normal is over-rated. Unless you meant "Normal for Zara" :lol:


haha normal as in back to where I was before I got sick.....  :thumb:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Pepperoni Pizza
> 
> sticky toffee pudding & custard
> 
> caramel shortbread
> 
> chocoate cupcake things
> 
> galaxy cookies chocolate
> 
> red wine
> 
> Well thats what I have..... whether I eat it all is another matter :lol: (eyes bigger than belly and all) but instructions are to stuff face with as much as possible once every 2 weeks so who am I to argue  :lol:


Lol thats ace swap the red wine for southern comfort and that would do me nicely  Ohh and gonna hav look online see if leeds has dental hospital :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Lol thats ace swap the red wine for southern comfort and that would do me nicely  Ohh and gonna hav look online see if leeds has dental hospital :thumbup1:


lol shame I didn't manage to eat it all though lol.... and gotta wait 2 weeks now til next one  Not make that mistake again haha...... :whistling: 

Well as said.... if theres no dental hospital in Leeds then normal hospitals will defo have some sort of emergency dental provision :thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris

You ever plan to do the female bodybuilding class Is it over67kg and under or something like that? Or is it trained figure for the forseeable future? Interesting read though, you lift more than some of the young whippersnappers in my gym!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

LittleChris said:


> You ever plan to do the female bodybuilding class Is it over67kg and under or something like that? Or is it trained figure for the forseeable future? Interesting read though, you lift more than some of the young whippersnappers in my gym!


I'll be sticking to toned figure and bodyfitness for the forseeable future I think Chris.... Can't see me being big enough tbh and not sure that I want to be either.... certainly not at the expense of what I would have to do to get much bigger. Trained figure has changed a lot I feel and the girls are bigger now.

Physique in UKBFF has under and over 55kg class but reckon I'm more bodyfitness even though I'd prob be around right weight for the U55kgs, I'm not really the right look


----------



## twin40s

nice journal just had a read.


----------



## hackskii

Zar don't changa one thing.

I think you are smoking hot.

I think you look killer just the way you are.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

twin40s said:


> nice journal just had a read.


Bet you were about a year younger when you started the first page....


----------



## twin40s

lol i read some b4 when i 1st signed up


----------



## Jem

Scott Smoothy Pants


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Zar don't changa one thing.
> 
> I think you are smoking hot.
> 
> I think you look killer just the way you are.


haha u old smooth talker you  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

hackskii said:


> Zar don't changa one thing.
> 
> I think you are smoking hot.
> 
> I think you look killer just the way you are.


X 2


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> X 2


Aww feelin' the luv boys haha :wub:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aww feelin' the luv boys haha :wub:


Feeling the American love!!!!!:laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Guest

hackskii said:


> Zar don't changa one thing.
> 
> I think you are smoking hot.
> 
> I think you look killer just the way you are.


I strongly disagree, sorry.

JUST KIDDING


----------



## Jem

Dan said:


> I strongly disagree, sorry.
> 
> JUST KIDDING


FPMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:

little fooker :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Dan said:


> I strongly disagree, sorry.
> 
> JUST KIDDING


PMSL


----------



## Zara-Leoni

OMG I am in agony today!! Chest is fried!!! :crying: 

Cardio only.... thank feck!

Got sports massgage on thurs and meant to be training back tomorrow though I have a million things to do tomorow night and may struggle for time.

Rear delt is killing and I get pain spasms if I take a deep breath... half thinking to leave the back workout for a few days tbh - get the sports massage and let it rest a bit. But then I do love deadlifts..... Ohhhh decisions decisions!

Maybe I'll go and JUST do deads and not all the other stuff......??? That dnt hurt the rear delts as much its all the rowing stuff that does that. Hmmmm.....


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> OMG I am in agony today!! Chest is fried!!! :crying:
> 
> Cardio only.... thank feck!
> 
> Got sports massgage on thurs and meant to be training back tomorrow though I have a million things to do tomorow night and may struggle for time.
> 
> Rear delt is killing and I get pain spasms if I take a deep breath... half thinking to leave the back workout for a few days tbh - get the sports massage and let it rest a bit. But then I do love deadlifts..... Ohhhh decisions decisions!
> 
> Maybe I'll go and JUST do deads and not all the other stuff......??? That dnt hurt the rear delts as much its all the rowing stuff that does that. Hmmmm.....


Cant see why resting and gettin massage done would do you any harm. Its still early days aint it? No reason u couldnt just do deads. Been times ive just done 5 or 6 sets of deads when short on time. If rear delt hurting id rest up but then im a lazy fuk  rest, massage then back to best next week :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> *Rear delt is killing* and I get pain spasms if I take a deep breath... half thinking to leave the back workout for a few days tbh - get the sports massage and let it rest a bit. But then I do love deadlifts..... Ohhhh decisions decisions!


I am having the same problem with my rear delt:cursing: Are you experiencing pain there during pressing movements??.... i.e. chest, shoulders ??


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> I am having the same problem with my rear delt:cursing: Are you experiencing pain there during pressing movements??.... i.e. chest, shoulders ??


Nah usually the pain is when not at the gym... if its really bad (like now) I'll take the night off but normally it doesn't get worse while training or anything.

What it does do is restrict movement.... particularly in my neck. If it gets bad enough pain/spasm go from rear delt, into traps and neck and I get migraines. The spasms/knots also press on the nerve that goes to my right arm and I get noticable weakness in my right side (to the point where even though am right handed my left side is stronger and more developed).

Today is very bad though so didn't go to gym. If I take a deep breath in I get a sharp shooting pain in my rear delt area... like chest pains but at the back lol. Also simple movements like when cooking food were causing the same shooting pains tonight :cursing:

Sports massage is at 8.00 tomorrow so should be better after that :thumbup1:

However diet etc is all going fine. Had yummy garlic and ginger prawn stir fry tonight.... :thumbup1: :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nah usually the pain is when not at the gym... if its really bad (like now) I'll take the night off but normally it doesn't get worse while training or anything.
> 
> What it does do is restrict movement.... particularly in my neck. If it gets bad enough pain/spasm go from rear delt, into traps and neck and I get migraines. The spasms/knots also press on the nerve that goes to my right arm and I get noticable weakness in my right side (to the point where even though am right handed my left side is stronger and more developed).
> 
> Today is very bad though so didn't go to gym. If I take a deep breath in I get a sharp shooting pain in my rear delt area... like chest pains but at the back lol. Also simple movements like when cooking food were causing the same shooting pains tonight :cursing:
> 
> Sports massage is at 8.00 tomorrow so should be better after that :thumbup1:
> 
> However diet etc is all going fine. Had yummy garlic and ginger prawn stir fry tonight.... :thumbup1: :thumb:


Very interesting, as I am having similar symptoms. Only difference is mine feels the worst during pushing movements and the odd time throughout the day. I believe mine is rotator cuff related.


----------



## Beklet

I thought you hated prawns......:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> I thought you hated prawns......:laugh:


Aye... its a weird thing... I suddenly took a notion in the supermarket... :confused1:

They weren't damaged neither..... :thumb: :lol: :lol:

TBH being that this is diet number 4, I prob just am bored with chicken and turkey even more than I disliked prawns 

I must admit first time I was highly sceptical and ate them as if they might poison me, but now am having them every day and prefer them to my other meals :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

OH. MY. GOD.......

Having contented myself that I live too far in the wilderness for domino's pizza etc....

This second just through the door.. leaflet for dominos RIGHT along the road!!! :confused1:

Buggers have posted through a discount package thing with a whole load of vouchers with dozens of tear-off BOGOF vouchers, 50% off vouchers, free this-and-that with your orders.....

And I only get a cheat meal every two weeks! How could they??? :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

:crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Beklet

Yeah i have one of those. And a subway one. I'm at a works lunch and not one of the sandwiches is even wholemeal bread. Grrr. Grapes are nice tho


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Yeah i have one of those. And a subway one. I'm at a works lunch and not one of the sandwiches is even wholemeal bread. Grrr. Grapes are nice tho


Bread.... ohhh... distant memory lol :tongue:


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> OH. MY. GOD.......
> 
> Having contented myself that I live too far in the wilderness for domino's pizza etc....
> 
> This second just through the door.. leaflet for dominos RIGHT along the road!!! :confused1:
> 
> Buggers have posted through a discount package thing with a whole load of vouchers with dozens of tear-off BOGOF vouchers, 50% off vouchers, free this-and-that with your orders.....
> 
> And I only get a cheat meal every two weeks! How could they??? :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> :crying: :crying: :crying:


Damn

That ALWAYS happens during diet. THEY just know. THEY put more chocolate and food adverts on the telly. THEY mark down more tasty stuff than usual when you go to the supermarket.

THEY build a fvcking pizza joint just down the road from your gaff.

:cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> Damn
> 
> That ALWAYS happens during diet. THEY just know. THEY put more chocolate and food adverts on the telly. THEY mark down more tasty stuff than usual when you go to the supermarket.
> 
> THEY build a fvcking pizza joint just down the road from your gaff.
> 
> :cursing:


EX-fvcking-ZACTLY!!!!

AND ANOTHER THING.....

How come creme eggs come out the exact same week I start dieting every year?

And how come this is the only time of year they place chocolate at the checkouts - namely said creme eggs... :cursing:

Do you know that pizza thing was addressed to my house specifically...? THEY targeted ME specifically.....! :blink:

Its a conspiricy.... I reckon someone I'm up against this year is at it.... :sneaky2:

:lol:


----------



## rodrigo

YOUR HAVIN A RIGHT LAUGH DIETIN Z, i have 2 squares of dark chocolate evry night just cos i cant stand it when the wifey poos and kids are scoffin a biccy with some tetley


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rodrigo said:


> YOUR HAVIN A RIGHT LAUGH DIETIN Z, i have 2 squares of dark chocolate evry night just cos i cant stand it when the wifey poos and kids are scoffin a biccy with some tetley


Offtt.... Lee would hang, draw and quarter me if I ate chocolate at all never mind every night.... :tongue: :lol:


----------



## rs007

Zara, after you saying about your teensy weensy belt, I just felt to compelled to come in here and tell you - you are such a girl

:lol:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> EX-fvcking-ZACTLY!!!!
> 
> AND ANOTHER THING.....
> 
> How come creme eggs come out the exact same week I start dieting every year?
> 
> And how come this is the only time of year they place chocolate at the checkouts - namely said creme eggs... :cursing:
> 
> Do you know that pizza thing was addressed to my house specifically...? THEY targeted ME specifically.....! :blink:
> 
> Its a conspiricy.... I reckon someone I'm up against this year is at it.... :sneaky2:
> 
> :lol:


That is fcuking hilarious :lol: :lol: :lol: poor ickle ting :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> Zara, after you saying about your teensy weensy belt, I just felt to compelled to come in here and tell you - you are such a girl
> 
> :lol:


I was thinking of borrowing wee finlays belt til I got that one... :lol:



Jem said:


> That is fcuking hilarious :lol: :lol: :lol: poor ickle ting :tongue:


haha just you wait missy.... you've all this to come!


----------



## rs007

Anyhow, back to serious biscuits (for a post or two at least)

OOppsss didn't mean to say biscuits :whistling:

How is the diet - you feel you are seeing changes yet?


----------



## dmcc

Creme Eggs were available on Boxing Day, love...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> Anyhow, back to serious biscuits (for a post or two at least)
> 
> OOppsss didn't mean to say biscuits :whistling:
> 
> How is the diet - you feel you are seeing changes yet?


I feel fine... so long as I dont act like a dickhead and miss meals lol 

But if I stick to the plan I'm feeling pretty good all things considered. Bit hungry at times but not drained or owt.

Changes... nah not really. Lost 2-3lbs by the weekend there so not long enough yet to see much difference. Hopefully in a couple of weeks will be something to see :thumbup1:

Do look and feel much fuller though now that am eating regularly again and protein intakes back up :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aye... its a weird thing... I suddenly took a notion in the supermarket... :confused1:
> 
> I must admit first time I was highly sceptical and ate them as if they might poison me, but now am having them every day and prefer them to my other meals :tongue:


Ha ha yeah they're bloody addictive! Shame they're not massively heavy on the protein but makes a nice change from chicken!



Zara-Leoni said:


> Bread.... ohhh... distant memory lol :tongue:


Pfft I don't eat much bread anyway....this week has been a diet disaster lol! (Well, two of the days have.....)

Works lunch, choice of chicken bits on sticks (as many as I could get away with), sausage rolls and crisps (avoided), various rolls (went for egg and ham salad as least grim options), flapjacks, mini rolls (avoided) and grapes (ate half of them)


----------



## Zara-Leoni

One of my planned shows.....


----------



## RedKola

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aye... its a weird thing... I suddenly took a notion in the supermarket... :confused1:
> 
> They weren't damaged neither..... :thumb: :lol: :lol:
> 
> TBH being that this is diet number 4, I prob just am bored with chicken and turkey even more than I disliked prawns
> 
> I must admit first time I was highly sceptical and ate them as if they might poison me, but now am having them every day and prefer them to my other meals :tongue:


I bet it was my pic that got you interested in the prawns! LMAO :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> I bet it was my pic that got you interested in the prawns! LMAO :lol:


Quite concievable actually.... :laugh: :lol:


----------



## dmcc

That is one dodgy-ass photo of DY...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> That is one dodgy-ass photo of DY...


Looks a bit "1980's gay porn" to me.... :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Lol.... finally managed to chase up some photos of last years UKBFF Bodyfitness class from the organisers/photographer.....!

Heres one of them... Some more to follow.


----------



## winger

Very nice, look how small the waist is!


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Lol.... finally managed to chase up some photos of last years UKBFF Bodyfitness class from the organisers/photographer.....!
> 
> Heres one of them... Some more to follow.


Nice pic zar :thumbup1: You posted a pic in another thread, im gonna go find it now lol. I was wondering how long ago it was. Will be back to post pic:lol:

not gonna post pic up as it is a sexy as fook **** shot and u may not want it at front of ur journal lmfao. Its the pic in the ultimate sounding out thread, and u look thinner than u do now, less mass you even put look how tiny i was back then. Anyway was wondering how long ago it was?


----------



## hackskii

Wow, awesome


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Very nice, look how small the waist is!


Cheers winger.... I think 25ins there lol 



leafman said:


> Nice pic zar :thumbup1: You posted a pic in another thread, im gonna go find it now lol. I was wondering how long ago it was. Will be back to post pic:lol:
> 
> not gonna post pic up as it is a sexy as fook **** shot and u may not want it at front of ur journal lmfao. Its the pic in the ultimate sounding out thread, and u look thinner than u do now, less mass you even put look how tiny i was back then. Anyway was wondering how long ago it was?


Kev.... all those pics are in here somewhere lmao.... Yeah I was a LOT smaller indeed. That was comp prep 2007 so pretty much exactly 3 years ago 

The other back pic I put up was during comp prep 2009 so there was 2 yrs exactly between them. I'll post them side by side here to compare - was actually thinking about doing that last night.



hackskii said:


> Wow, awesome


Ta hacks


----------



## Bettyboo

Great photo Zara, you have a fab figure! Very photogenic


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bettyboo said:


> Great photo Zara, you have a fab figure! Very photogenic


Cheers dolly


----------



## hackskii

Bettyboo said:


> Very photogenic


Thats cuz she was smiling. :whistling:

If I was with you Zar, id lock you in the house.....lol :lol:

No friends, no life, no work, no sunlight.....lol

Just kidding, I don't hold hostages, the women I have been with are free to do what ever it is that makes them happy, all except the first wife, I was too controlling.

Now, no control is like control...lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Leafy here ya go....

May 2007 - April 2009

Now is obviously one year on, so I am hoping to add a 3rd, bigger, picture this year :thumbup1:

Not just the upper back but can see the lower back is considerably thicker etc... hoping better again this year


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Leafy here ya go....
> 
> May 2007 - April 2009
> 
> Now is obviously one year on, so I am hoping to add a 3rd, bigger, picture this year :thumbup1:
> 
> Not just the upper back but can see the lower back is considerably thicker etc... hoping better again this year


Yep thats the pic i was on about. I could tell that you didnt have as much mass in that pic just cant remem seein it before and new it was a earlier pic. Its good to look at it like that side by side, can see major difference :thumbup1:

Your lower back is miles thicker and can see muscles in lower back much more now in second pic. Shoulders aswell look massive compared to the old pic. Wait till the deadlifts do there job, i can see you getting good improvement since u have changed a few things again. Look forward to third pic  oh and thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Yep thats the pic i was on about. I could tell that you didnt have as much mass in that pic just cant remem seein it before and new it was a earlier pic. Its good to look at it like that side by side, can see major difference :thumbup1:
> 
> Your lower back is miles thicker and can see muscles in lower back much more now in second pic. Shoulders aswell look massive compared to the old pic. Wait till the deadlifts do there job, i can see you getting good improvement since u have changed a few things again. Look forward to third pic  oh and thanks :thumbup1:


Yeah only been doing DL etc a couple months - wish I'd started them long ago!!

See.... THIS is exactly the reason everyone should take proper progress pics  :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88

But people don't like the risk of not seeing progress so they bottle it 

Legs and back look like they've filled out nicely, good work!


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah only been doing DL etc a couple months - wish I'd started them long ago!!
> 
> See.... THIS is exactly the reason everyone should take proper progress pics  :thumbup1:


I agree it motivates me seeing how i used to be. My progress pics are ace :lol: Just that they havnt had much progress latey 

Deadlifts helped my back strengthen up and thicken up quick time compared to how i was, it killed my lower back for first couple of sessions,felt like id never worked it before :lol: But then i was dieing on me feet 

Look forward to more pics as things progress :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Not updated last few days as nowt to say. Just boring old cardio etc.

Rear delts been playing up so didn't train wed and fri last week while waiting for sports massage... was really bad, had to take dihydrocodeine to sleep at nights etc so had the massage today and hopefully sleeping tonight will be a bit easier. TBH though, it still hurts......

Anyway, trained tonight (with dodgy sore rear delt and massively strapped up sprained wrist... picture of health  ) so....

*SHOULDERS:*

*
*

*
DB Shoulder Press:*

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 6

12.5kg x 4

*Standing Side Lat Raises:*

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

*Front BB Raises:*

17.5kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

*Rear Delt Machine Flyes:*

22kg x 10

22kg x 10

22kg x 10

Diet wise all is ok s'pose.... Weight hasn't changed this week but is that time of the month and am all bloated and watery etc so fingers crossed thats the reason why. TBH I do think I look ok for this stage... little bit of leanness visible... wee bit definition in shoulders and outline of abs etc. Far from complacent but not ready to worry yet either lol.


----------



## Jem

I love the comparison pics zar ! great stuff delts and arms are a lot bigger year to year should be good to have 3 to compare - oh and your hair is exact same length ha xxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> I love the comparison pics zar ! great stuff delts and arms are a lot bigger year to year should be good to have 3 to compare - oh and your hair is exact same length ha xxx


Yeah HOPEFULLY will be improvement to see this year too :thumbup1:

Oh hair annoys me... it used to be really long then hairdresser fvcked up the colour one day and it all started snapping etc... had to get it all cut (this was not long before 1st pic) and ever since then have struggled to grow it :cursing: :cursing:

Am REALLY tired tonight. Not sure why?

Defo early bed for me....


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah HOPEFULLY will be improvement to see this year too :thumbup1:
> 
> Oh hair annoys me... it used to be really long then hairdresser fvcked up the colour one day and it all started snapping etc... had to get it all cut (this was not long before 1st pic) and ever since then have struggled to grow it :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Am REALLY tired tonight. Not sure why?
> 
> Defo early bed for me....


Hmm me too - need to get the sleep in - has sooo not been happening lately ! tried sending pic of tattoo but phone is not working - can send normal texts but queued for pics :confused1:

I hate technology !


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Hmm me too - need to get the sleep in - has sooo not been happening lately ! tried sending pic of tattoo but phone is not working - can send normal texts but queued for pics :confused1:
> 
> I hate technology !


Hmmm how bizarre :confused1:

Maybe it will come through later? :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

cracking improvements zar, cant wait to see some pics from this year.

Will keep improper comments to myself


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Cheers mate 

Am VERY sore today..... can't remember last time had DOMS in shoulders and can't decide if was due to the workout, or whether my body's just not repairing very well....? :confused1:

Non training day today. Done cardio and all that boring bollox etc.... :sleeping: :yawn: :yawn:


----------



## winger

Nice progress pics Zara!


----------



## Kate1976

Looking amazing Zara - now I am officially scared for my comp lol!

Love your shoulders and back...in a non-gay way you understand


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Kate1976 said:


> Looking amazing Zara - now I am officially scared for my comp lol!
> 
> Love your shoulders and back...in a non-gay way you understand


Lol you'll be fine chick dont stress 

Training later today one these loft insulation peeps finish their job and bugger orf


----------



## weeman

i see your game,whoring in your own journal.......

i'm onto you:sneaky2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> i see your game,whoring in your own journal.......
> 
> i'm onto you:sneaky2:


....wait til I get the rest of the pics off george..... :tt2: :lol:


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> i see your game,whoring in your own journal.......
> 
> i'm onto you:sneaky2:


:lol:She never did :confused1: Shocking :whistling: why didnt I think of that :innocent:


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> :lol:She never did :confused1: Shocking :whistling: why didnt I think of that :innocent:


dont you start as well,this is unfair odds!!!

god damn it wait a minute dont listen to me,just had a moment of clarity,i've picked a photo whoring war with two hot chicks,why the fuk hadnt this sort of thing occured to me previously:confused1:

I need to get more pics done:cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> dont you start as well,this is unfair odds!!!
> 
> god damn it wait a minute dont listen to me,just had a moment of clarity,i've picked a photo whoring war with two hot chicks,why the fuk hadnt this sort of thing occured to me previously:confused1:
> 
> I need to get more pics done:cursing:


LMFAO ur slow to catch on these days Bri.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Zara-Leoni said:


> LMFAO ur slow to catch on these days Bri.... :lol: :lol:


i think its since i was turned into a jaffa,its affected me.

I clearly need to up the test dose.

Apologies to all for the temporary weeks of BETAness,it shall be rectified. :cool2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> i think its since i was turned into a jaffa,its affected me.
> 
> I clearly need to up the test dose.
> 
> Apologies to all for the temporary weeks of BETAness,it shall be rectified. :cool2:


Now that you come to mention it.... the timing is about right..... :tongue: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

*Tonights workout:*

Went to train arms but when I got there the gym was heaving.... and pretty much all very young and skinny lads who'd all be using same stuff as me.

Sooo... was gner leave and come back later, however Robert and Paddy appeared at this point and told me they were just doing biceps and why didnt I jump in with them so thought sod it why not 

Their way of training is very different to mine but hey - change is as good as a rest and all that so gave it a bash just for tonight 

*Preacher Curl Machine (warmup):*

30 (lbs?) x 12

30 x 12

30 x 12

*EZ Bar Preacher Curls Narrow Grip:*

(I dunno what the bar weighs? 7.5kgs? If so....)

17.5kgs x 12

27.5kgs x 10

27.5kgs x 10

27.5kgs x 10

~sprained wrist was sore

*DB Curls:*

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 9

~sprained wrist was very sore

*Rope Curl Thingys:*

*
*

(basically lie back flat on low pulley row machine with feet on the foot plates.... legs apart, start with hands together between thighs and pull up and apart keeping elbows in but hands end up at shoulders)

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

*Standing EZ Bar Curls:*

20kg x 10

~sore wrist binned this for a plan...

*
Iso DB Curls Thingys... *

(basically lie chest down on incline bench with top edge chest height so arms are hanging in front of you unsupported)

7.5kg x 10

10kg x 7

7.5kg x 12

....in other news.... dog has gone upstairs to sleep as he just tried to get into his bed and the cat whacked him and chased him out.... poor pooch! :tongue:


----------



## Jem

so zar paddy and frank basically had you on your back for the entire session .....d'ya think they had ulterior motives :confused1: :whistling: :confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> so zar paddy and frank basically had you on your back for the entire session .....d'ya think they had ulterior motives :confused1: :whistling: :confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol:


OMG seriously no :nono:

Paddy's like this older powerlifter guy. You'd like him as a surrogate dad lol.

Who's Frank? I'm no talking to him. Bad things happen when you "talk to Frank" I dont need saved!!!!!!!!!!!!! :blink:

Anyhoo there was only one lying down exercise the other 5 were standing or seated thankyouverymuchthanksbye :tongue:

Coulda done with me pink outfit again the night though :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> *Tonights workout:*
> 
> Went to train arms but when I got there the gym was heaving.... and pretty much all very young and skinny lads who'd all be using same stuff as me.
> 
> Sooo... was gner leave and come back later, however Robert and Paddy appeared at this point and told me they were just doing biceps and why didnt I jump in with them so thought sod it why not
> 
> Their way of training is very different to mine but hey - change is as good as a rest and all that so gave it a bash just for tonight
> 
> *Preacher Curl Machine (warmup):*
> 
> 30 (lbs?) x 12
> 
> 30 x 12
> 
> 30 x 12
> 
> *EZ Bar Preacher Curls Narrow Grip:*
> 
> (I dunno what the bar weighs? 7.5kgs? If so....)
> 
> 17.5kgs x 12
> 
> 27.5kgs x 10
> 
> 27.5kgs x 10
> 
> 27.5kgs x 10
> 
> ~sprained wrist was sore
> 
> *DB Curls:*
> 
> 10kg x 10
> 
> 12.5kg x 10
> 
> 12.5kg x 9
> 
> ~sprained wrist was very sore
> 
> *Rope Curl Thingys:*
> 
> (basically lie back flat on low pulley row machine with feet on the foot plates.... legs apart, start with hands together between thighs and pull up and apart keeping elbows in but hands end up at shoulders)
> 
> 15kg x 10
> 
> 15kg x 10
> 
> 15kg x 10
> 
> *Standing EZ Bar Curls:*
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> ~sore wrist binned this for a plan...
> 
> *Iso DB Curls Thingys... *
> 
> (basically lie chest down on incline bench with top edge chest height so arms are hanging in front of you unsupported)
> 
> 7.5kg x 10
> 
> 10kg x 7
> 
> 7.5kg x 12
> 
> ....in other news.... dog has gone upstairs to sleep as he just tried to get into his bed and the cat whacked him and chased him out.... poor pooch! :tongue:


Uh Oh!!!! Zara is back posting workouts!!! :thumbup1: Nice to see

Good session:rockon:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> OMG seriously no :nono:
> 
> Paddy's like this older powerlifter guy. You'd like him as a surrogate dad lol.
> 
> *I have one of them - he's called dean * :confused1:
> 
> Who's Frank? I'm no talking to him. Bad things happen when you "talk to Frank" I dont need saved!!!!!!!!!!!!! :blink:
> 
> *fpmsl *  * something like that anyway *
> 
> Anyhoo there was only one lying down exercise the other 5 were standing or seated thankyouverymuchthanksbye :tongue:
> 
> *yeah yeah tell it to the judge *
> 
> *2 lying down I am sure ?*
> 
> *So long as you feel some ache in your arms tomorrow all is good* :thumb:
> 
> Coulda done with me pink outfit again the night though :whistling: :lol: :lol:


Oh ......details please - we were just on msn and you did not think to mention that

white teeth :confused1: ?


----------



## rs007

CHEESECAKE DRIVE-BY

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:










:lol:

na na nana naaaaaa


----------



## Jem

rs007 said:


> CHEESECAKE DRIVE-BY
> 
> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> na na nana naaaaaa


 :ban: :ban::ban:I cannot believe you would even do that :confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol: does zar even like cheesecake ? - thought it was just me ...think she is a cadbury's creme egg gal actually 

cheesecake with pecan and toffee :drool:


----------



## rs007

Jem said:


> :ban: :ban::ban:I cannot believe you would even do that :confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol: does zar even like cheesecake ? - thought it was just me ...think she is a cadbury's creme egg gal actually
> 
> cheesecake with pecan and toffee :drool:


I'm just getting in with a pre-emptive strike, because I garauntee you its only a matter of time until that evil pint-sized princess gets me, and she knows my weakness which I shall not be discussing here, thankyou very much.

Oh and cheers for the Cadburys creme egg tip Jem, I am sure Zara will love you for giving that one away [evil laugh] MUHAHAHAHAHAHHAAAA [/evil laugh]


----------



## Jem

:innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> :ban: :ban::ban:I cannot believe you would even do that :confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol: does zar even like cheesecake ? - thought it was just me ...*think she is a cadbury's creme egg gal actually*
> 
> cheesecake with pecan and toffee :drool:


aaaaaah

really....

hmmm........

*BOOM*










just covering my homey. :lol:

look its not being cruel,the bitch beat me at photo whoring,i'll torment the life out the tiny fuker till i have recuperated and amassed a pic collection SO great that it will never happen again!!!


----------



## Jem

fpmsl - you are so getting negged when she sees this

* actually prob me as well

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Oh ......details please - we were just on msn and you did not think to mention that
> 
> white teeth :confused1: ?


LMFAO.... I did actually forget :lol:

Next time we're on msn..... :whistling: 



rs007 said:


> CHEESECAKE DRIVE-BY
> 
> :whistling:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> na na nana naaaaaa


OHHHH!!!! [email protected]!!!! :cursing:

:tongue:



Jem said:


> :ban:I cannot believe you would even do that :confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol: does zar even like cheesecake ? - thought it was just me ...think she is a cadbury's creme egg gal actually
> 
> cheesecake with pecan and toffee :drool:


Both.

Esp when dieting 

FFS... what is this anyway? As I recall, last diet my journal got spammed with food pictures too!!! :cursing:



rs007 said:


> I'm just getting in with a pre-emptive strike, because I garauntee you its only a matter of time until that evil pint-sized princess gets me, and she knows my weakness which I shall not be discussing here, thankyou very much.
> 
> Oh and cheers for the Cadburys creme egg tip Jem, I am sure Zara will love you for giving that one away [evil laugh] MUHAHAHAHAHAHHAAAA [/evil laugh]


LMFAO..... :devil2: :devil2: :devil2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> aaaaaah
> 
> really....
> 
> hmmm........
> 
> *BOOM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just covering my homey. :lol:
> 
> look its not being cruel,the bitch beat me at photo whoring,i'll torment the life out the tiny fuker till i have recuperated and amassed a pic collection SO great that it will never happen again!!!


OMG I dont think I want to see the evil looking creature that left those scary looking teeth marks!!!!!! :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> OMG I dont think I want to see the evil looking creature that left those scary looking teeth marks!!!!!! :blink: :blink: :blink:


Damn straight you don't


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> Damn straight you don't


OMG I knew it..... :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Well, nothing much to report except that my crappy appetite is ruining my cheat meals lol.

Ordered dominos and currently they have a buy one get one free thing going on, so I decided the dog was in for a treat lol :tongue:

....well dog was in for more of a treat than he realised cos I only ate 3 slices lol


----------



## TaintedSoul

Nice arm workout Zara. Hope all is well.


----------



## weeman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well, nothing much to report except that my crappy appetite is ruining my cheat meals lol.
> 
> Ordered dominos and currently they have a buy one get one free thing going on, so I decided the dog was in for a treat lol :tongue:
> 
> ....well dog was in for more of a treat than he realised cos I only ate 3 slices lol


go and hang you head in shame,i'm disgusted with you.

Thats no way to act on a cheat day,3 slices,hmph,i need to go eat some apple crumble n custard to console me for this shame you have brought on us up here.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TaintedSoul said:


> Nice arm workout Zara. Hope all is well.


Ta 

Yep tis all good in the hood :thumbup1:



weeman said:


> go and hang you head in shame,i'm disgusted with you.
> 
> Thats no way to act on a cheat day,3 slices,hmph,i need to go eat some apple crumble n custard to console me for this shame you have brought on us up here.


lmao I know is bad eh?

I actually went to mcdonalds earlier but that wasn't much better... ate the chips and half the burger then had stomach ache.

Got home and decided pizza was the way forward, ordered it and couldn't eat it.

In my defence, it was rotten. Overcooked and a bit chewy urgh.

Dogs happy though pmsl


----------



## Jem

Loving the Cadbury's Creme Egg Monster


----------



## winger

Stop double teaming Zara.


----------



## Beklet

weeman said:


> go and hang you head in shame,i'm disgusted with you.
> 
> Thats no way to act on a cheat day,3 slices,hmph,i need to go eat some apple crumble n custard to console me for this shame you have brought on us up here.


Ha ha indeed...think I had your cheat meal as well as my own PMSL! :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Ha ha indeed...think I had your cheat meal as well as my own PMSL! :laugh:


Ach well.... its over now and back to normality anyway


----------



## Jem

winger said:


> Stop double teaming Zara.


Yeah ok - you're the boss :whistling: [somewhere...]...you much prefer it when we fight dont you ?


----------



## CharlieC25

Hey Zar Hows training etc going? You competing this year? I've tried looking back through your journal to find out but all I find is pics of cheesecake, creme eggs and some scary looking beast with funny teeth


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Hey Zar Hows training etc going? You competing this year? I've tried looking back through your journal to find out but all I find is pics of cheesecake, creme eggs and some scary looking beast with funny teeth


Carly - tut tut...dont talk about Bri like that - he will be most offended 

Just about sums up all journals really - humour, food, more food and teeth :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

CharlieC25 said:


> Hey Zar Hows training etc going? You competing this year? I've tried looking back through your journal to find out but all I find is pics of cheesecake, creme eggs and some scary looking beast with funny teeth


Howzit chick? 

Yeah I am. Diet, show dates (inc posters lol), training etc etc are all there amongst the drivel somewhere lol :tongue:

Shouldn't be TOO far back tbh. Since all the internet fvckwits who peruse the female journals making intelligent comments about yer @rse or telling you "they would" got chased off and told to GTF, its been much quieter in here so there will be less pages to look through  :thumbup1: :thumb:


----------



## CharlieC25

Haha ok I'll have another nosey through - I think it was the creme egg pic that distracted me  Things are good with me, starting my off season today (bit late yes but better late than never!) you got a good feeling about this year?

Jem I was actually talking about PScarb  hehe


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> *Tonights workout:*
> 
> Went to train arms but when I got there the gym was heaving.... and pretty much all very young and skinny lads who'd all be using same stuff as me.
> 
> Sooo... was gner leave and come back later, however Robert and Paddy appeared at this point and told me they were just doing biceps and why didnt I jump in with them so thought sod it why not
> 
> Their way of training is very different to mine but hey - change is as good as a rest and all that so gave it a bash just for tonight
> 
> *Preacher Curl Machine (warmup):*
> 
> 30 (lbs?) x 12
> 
> 30 x 12
> 
> 30 x 12
> 
> *EZ Bar Preacher Curls Narrow Grip:*
> 
> (I dunno what the bar weighs? 7.5kgs? If so....)
> 
> 17.5kgs x 12
> 
> 27.5kgs x 10
> 
> 27.5kgs x 10
> 
> 27.5kgs x 10
> 
> ~sprained wrist was sore
> 
> *DB Curls:*
> 
> 10kg x 10
> 
> 12.5kg x 10
> 
> 12.5kg x 9
> 
> ~sprained wrist was very sore
> 
> *Rope Curl Thingys:*
> 
> (basically lie back flat on low pulley row machine with feet on the foot plates.... legs apart, start with hands together between thighs and pull up and apart keeping elbows in but hands end up at shoulders)
> 
> 15kg x 10
> 
> 15kg x 10
> 
> 15kg x 10
> 
> *Standing EZ Bar Curls:*
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> ~sore wrist binned this for a plan...
> 
> *Iso DB Curls Thingys... *
> 
> (basically lie chest down on incline bench with top edge chest height so arms are hanging in front of you unsupported)
> 
> 7.5kg x 10
> 
> 10kg x 7
> 
> 7.5kg x 12
> 
> ....in other news.... dog has gone upstairs to sleep as he just tried to get into his bed and the cat whacked him and chased him out.... poor pooch! :tongue:


I would say nice workout..

Buts its way too long with far too many sets, and Guns your size dont need anywhere near volume (no ones guns need that amount)

You should up weight and do less sets

Consider this a reprimand:thumbup1:

*STRIKE 1*


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> I would say nice workout..
> 
> Buts its way too long with far too many sets, and Guns your size dont need anywhere near volume (no ones guns need that amount)
> 
> You should up weight and do less sets
> 
> Consider this a reprimand:thumbup1:
> 
> *STRIKE 1*


Hahaha.....

I KNEW you were gonna say that pretty much exactly..... :tongue: 

And I knew I was gonna get a scolding when I wrote it too :tt2:

Was just a one-off cos gym was mobbed and the alternative was either not train, or go home and come back later which I couldn't be arsed with.

Everything is back to normal now hotshot  xxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

CharlieC25 said:


> Haha ok I'll have another nosey through - I think it was the creme egg pic that distracted me  Things are good with me, starting my off season today (bit late yes but better late than never!) you got a good feeling about this year?
> 
> Jem I was actually talking about PScarb  hehe


lol.... fecking creme eggs eh....? I dunno..... 

Yeah well.... I feel better about this year than last year tbh so thats a good sign :tongue:


----------



## CharlieC25

Looking forward to seeing how you get on chic - you'll be great, you looked fabulous last yr and you are wiser this year 

Its a shame you can't block food pics... or have some kind of dislike button lol


----------



## leafman

Hope all is well zar, just havin lil catch up :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hahaha.....
> 
> I KNEW you were gonna say that pretty much exactly..... :tongue:
> 
> And I knew I was gonna get a scolding when I wrote it too :tt2:
> 
> Was just a one-off cos gym was mobbed and the alternative was either not train, or go home and come back later which I couldn't be arsed with.
> 
> Everything is back to normal now hotshot  xxx


OK, But a formal warning none the less

NOT ON MY WATCH SOLDIER:lol: :lol:

xxx


----------



## rs007

Zara this is just curiosity, not me having a dig, but I see a lot of times you will list an exercise, 3 sets, same wieght, same reps?

Surely, if you can do, say, 12 reps with a wieght, then the next set should be heavier?

Not slacking are we :whistling:


----------



## jw007

rs007 said:


> Zara this is just curiosity, *not me having a dig*, but I see a lot of times you will list an exercise, 3 sets, same wieght, same reps?
> 
> Surely, if you can do, say, 12 reps with a wieght, then the next set should be heavier?
> 
> Not slacking are we :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Hope all is well zar, just havin lil catch up :thumbup1:


Yo!

Yep all is well... home and back on me hamster wheel again lmao.

Hows the smith machine? Still up or has it fallen on your head yet? :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> OK, But a formal warning none the less
> 
> NOT ON MY WATCH SOLDIER:lol: :lol:
> 
> xxx


Haha ok babe :tongue:

Off to train chest in a bit.... properly!  :tt2: xxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> Zara this is just curiosity, not me having a dig, but I see a lot of times you will list an exercise, 3 sets, same wieght, same reps?
> 
> Surely, if you can do, say, 12 reps with a wieght, then the next set should be heavier?
> 
> Not slacking are we :whistling:


LOL.... fcking eagle eyes Strachan.....  

Right.... know my dodgy rear delt/sprained wrist bollox?

Well.... Firstly I try never to use anything that I can do over 10 reps with unless am warming up

You may notice (if you can find it among all the drivel lol) that sometimes I'll do sets where its like 8/6/4 reps kinda thing... or 9/8/6 or whatever... and the weights will be little heavier.

Ideally thats how it would always be :thumbup1:

However real life and all that... if the wrist or rear delt's giving me hell, I'll normally drop down a weight (ie 2.5kg) and do 3 sets of 10 or 8. Nor really in back or chest exercises so much... usually with biceps because of the wrist tbh... I find going heavy puts too much strain on it and is pulling my hand over backwards and hurting too much.

Contemplating fashioning some form of splint for my right wrist actually. I THINK its starting to heal, but then I keep doing stuff like that.... I train with it mega strapped up but it still hurts :cursing:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yo!
> 
> Yep all is well... home and back on me hamster wheel again lmao.
> 
> Hows the smith machine? Still up or has it fallen on your head yet? :tongue:


Yep still up 

Honestly id have not had patience to put that up without help pmsl. Id have put it off for months lol, i been waiting for a dentist since 2005 :lol: Im hoping the back tooth might just dissapear :whistling:

Going tomoz to test it proper (smith machine), will do some shoulders and arms prob. If im alive ill let u kno :thumb:

Cheers z


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Also.... since haven't been organised enough yet to take proper progress pics in the gym yet (plus the fact that is sodding freezing so not got much motivation to do so....) I took a few phone pics jst now to try get an idea.

Can't see as well as with proper pics and tbh not all that flattering pmsl.... however I'll upload 'em to laptop when I get home and post a couple probably. Urgh.

No point being vain about it though... it is what it is as Ivana says lmao :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Yep still up
> 
> Honestly id have not had patience to put that up without help pmsl. Id have put it off for months lol, i been waiting for a dentist since 2005 :lol: Im hoping the back tooth might just dissapear :whistling:
> 
> Going tomoz to test it proper (smith machine), will do some shoulders and arms prob. If im alive ill let u kno :thumb:
> 
> Cheers z


LMFAO.... when that curtain rail fell down I had heart failure and first thing I thought was that it was the smith machine :lol:

Jeez ok.... well if you dont post for a while then I guess we missed out a couple of bolts somewhere eh? :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:

PS - GET TO THE DENTIST!!!  :lol:


----------



## Jem

Woohoo pics ...goodie !

K - dont make me start on aboot the feckin dentist again, you have been warned !


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Woohoo pics ...goodie !
> 
> K - dont make me start on aboot the feckin dentist again, you have been warned !


please dont start :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Right.... todays workout

*Chest & Abs*

*
*

*
Bench:*

Warm up empty bar x 15

40kg x 10

40kg x 8

50kg x 7 (with bit assistance via spotter on last 1)

50kg x 6 (with bit assistance via spotter on last 3)

60kg x 3 (THINK 1st one was me then assistance last 2 so not claiming PB YET lol... next week.... :wink: )

*Incline DB Bench:*

12.5kg x 8

12.5kg x 8

12.5kg x 8

*Iso-Machine Flyes:*

4 plates x 8 (22kg? will check... think thats what it is)

4 plates x 7

4 plates x 7

*
DB Pullover/Leg Extension Combo for Abs:*

10kg x 20

10kg x 20

10kg x 20

....hope that meets with your approval Sgt Warren..... :wink:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Pretty poor attempt at taking couple of pics today before went to the gym. TBH only reason for putting them up is they give a rough idea of condition, plus, today was chest day and I noticed something today which prompted me to take them in the first place... can now see visible muscle in upper pec area/below shoulder blades which is something I've never had or seen on me before today.


----------



## Jem

Cool stuff zar, looking hot to trot !

Nails are long pmsl - typos are allowed when they are that long pmsl


----------



## rs007

Zara I think we have some sort of wierd fvcked up link going on - your shoulder is dodgy, with somehting going on in the rear delt, and you have complained about it affecting stability etc in the past

Ditto

You are complaining of a problematic wrist, limiting you from going all out

Ditto

My wrist prob just appeared about 3 weeks ago, I presumed it was CTS but I wonder...

Its your fvcking fault, you've gave me sympathy pains :cursing:



Oh aye, you like cadburys creme eggs

ditto


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Cool stuff zar, looking hot to trot !
> 
> Nails are long pmsl - typos are allowed when they are that long pmsl


Aye.... they are a bit long at the minute pmsl  



rs007 said:


> Zara I think we have some sort of wierd fvcked up link going on - your shoulder is dodgy, with somehting going on in the rear delt, and you have complained about it affecting stability etc in the past
> 
> Ditto
> 
> You are complaining of a problematic wrist, limiting you from going all out
> 
> Ditto
> 
> My wrist prob just appeared about 3 weeks ago, I presumed it was CTS but I wonder...
> 
> Its your fvcking fault, you've gave me sympathy pains :cursing:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh aye, you like cadburys creme eggs
> 
> ditto


LMAO.....

AAANNNNDDDDD.... Don't forget the sympathy-flu at christmas! :lol: :lol:

Psychic Twins haha! :laugh:

Tell you whit though.... this rear delt ffs... :cursing: I asked in the gym the other day for opinions on this... seems I am holding right shoulder fractionally higher than the other now and its more exaggerated when I do any poses.... Can only assume spasms/knots/whatever are holding it up higher than the other :cursing:


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Tell you whit though.... this rear delt ffs... :cursing: I asked in the gym the other day for opinions on this... seems I am holding right shoulder fractionally higher than the other now and its more exaggerated when I do any poses.... Can only assume spasms/knots/whatever are holding it up higher than the other :cursing:


I have been doing a lot of reading on this Zara, apparently most shoulder issues are started as a subtle mis-placement of the shoulder blade. Since the socket of the shoulder joint is on one corner of the shoulder blade, its then obvious to see why any mis-location / instability of the shoulder blade itself, will show in the shoulder.

AND something I found interesting, is that one run of muscle from the shoulder blade runs up under the strap of rear delt muscle, kinda perpendicular to it. So if you ahve a vague niggling in your rear delt, it might not be your rear delt, but this strap of muscle (or its connective tissue) running up from the scapula. A bit of scar tissue or injury there, would draw the shoulder blade up as a protective measure... which would make that entire shoulder girdle sit subtley higher, maybe wihtout you even realising...

I can't afford it, but if you can, or you know someone who knows their stuff that would help you, I'd get them to deep tissue massage that whole region, coupled with you consciously trying to re-set your shoulder blade on that side... there are exercises that can help, someone qualified will be able to show you.

I'm no expert though, this is just what i have found by reading into it, and it definitely sounds like a big part of my prob - I pinched a nerve in my shoulder blade a couple of years back, and that I am certain kicked off the whole problem by upsetting the shoulder girdle on the RHS...

Sorry for long post!


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Pretty poor attempt at taking couple of pics today before went to the gym. TBH only reason for putting them up is they give a rough idea of condition, plus, today was chest day and I noticed something today which prompted me to take them in the first place... can now see visible muscle in upper pec area/below shoulder blades which is something I've never had or seen on me before today.


Looks like good starting condition - you look bigger than last year (in a good way lol)

Though looking at your abs makes me wonder why I'm bothering lol will take me 6 months to get to your start point ffs :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> I have been doing a lot of reading on this Zara, apparently most shoulder issues are started as a subtle mis-placement of the shoulder blade. Since the socket of the shoulder joint is on one corner of the shoulder blade, its then obvious to see why any mis-location / instability of the shoulder blade itself, will show in the shoulder.
> 
> AND something I found interesting, is that one run of muscle from the shoulder blade runs up under the strap of rear delt muscle, kinda perpendicular to it. So if you ahve a vague niggling in your rear delt, it might not be your rear delt, but this strap of muscle (or its connective tissue) running up from the scapula. A bit of scar tissue or injury there, would draw the shoulder blade up as a protective measure... which would make that entire shoulder girdle sit subtley higher, maybe wihtout you even realising...
> 
> I can't afford it, but if you can, or you know someone who knows their stuff that would help you, I'd get them to deep tissue massage that whole region, coupled with you consciously trying to re-set your shoulder blade on that side... there are exercises that can help, someone qualified will be able to show you.
> 
> I'm no expert though, this is just what i have found by reading into it, and it definitely sounds like a big part of my prob - I pinched a nerve in my shoulder blade a couple of years back, and that I am certain kicked off the whole problem by upsetting the shoulder girdle on the RHS...
> 
> Sorry for long post!


Nowt wrong with long posts lol...

I went for sports massage the other day but I think he was scared to hurt me lol.... was one of the guys from the gym did it. Think I need to tell him to get stuck into it as I really didn't feel it helped in the slightest. In fact my mate who's a beauty therapist does better prob cos she's tiny and isn't afraid she'll break me pmsl.

Gotta do something... am sitting here in a lot of discomfort... gonna have to go take dihydrocodeine in a minute or theres no chance of me sleeping tonight :crying:

What you've written all rings true though... just a case of getting it sorted :sad:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Looks like good starting condition - you look bigger than last year (in a good way lol)
> 
> Though looking at your abs makes me wonder why I'm bothering lol will take me 6 months to get to your start point ffs :cursing: :lol:


lol well, I wasn't always like this, used to be teeny-weeny, and is this years start point is only cos I've stayed wee bit leaner this year than last... Plus you are massively stronger than me so when you do get leaner you'll prob have tons more muscle too :tongue:


----------



## rs007

Yeah you def need people who aren't afraid to inflict a bit of pain, a mate sometimes does bits and bobs on me - I don't see him so often now - I have literally had tears of pain while he has been at it in the past breaking up scar tissue etc... but its always worked out for the better once it settles down.

Fingers crossed you can get it sorted 

Pics looking ace by the way, really spot on, onward and upward!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> Yeah you def need people who aren't afraid to inflict a bit of pain, a mate sometimes does bits and bobs on me - I don't see him so often now - I have literally had tears of pain while he has been at it in the past breaking up scar tissue etc... but its always worked out for the better once it settles down.
> 
> Fingers crossed you can get it sorted
> 
> Pics looking ace by the way, really spot on, onward and upward!


Cheers ears 

Yep.... shall have to demand more pain is inflicted next time. I may regret those words, but I know it needs done


----------



## winger

Jem said:


> Nails are long pmsl - typos are allowed when they are that long pmsl


That is funny, I had to go back and look at the nails because I never saw them..lol

It's funny what a female will look at and what a male looks at.

Many many years ago my wife and I went to a water park and both of us were in the best shape of our lives. We both had abs showing and just looking good.

Do you think the girls would look at the tanned toned Alpha Male? Hell no, the girls were too busy checking out my wife.

It's all good, I size up guys too...lol


----------



## Linny

Zara-Leoni said:


> Pretty poor attempt at taking couple of pics today before went to the gym. TBH only reason for putting them up is they give a rough idea of condition, plus, today was chest day and I noticed something today which prompted me to take them in the first place... can now see visible muscle in upper pec area/below shoulder blades which is something I've never had or seen on me before today.


What great starting position chick :thumbup1: x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Linny said:


> What great starting position chick :thumbup1: x


Cheers doll


----------



## Jem

winger said:


> That is funny, I had to go back and look at the nails because I never saw them..lol
> 
> It's funny what a female will look at and what a male looks at.
> 
> Many many years ago my wife and I went to a water park and both of us were in the best shape of our lives. We both had abs showing and just looking good.
> 
> *Do you think the girls would look at the tanned toned Alpha Male*? Hell no, the girls were too busy checking out my wife.
> 
> It's all good, I size up guys too...lol


Probably because they realised you were too modest wing  

Well we talk about nails ...and typos..so that's why see, I knew she had recently done them ha 

I must admit, I would have been checking your wife out rather than yourself too...it's nature - women on holiday with abs are a rarity [well they are where I go on holiday anyway :tongue: ]

How's things zar :bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> How's things zar :bounce:


Am good.... just doing the usual.... preparing meals and getting ready to train later lol :tongue:


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Right.... todays workout
> 
> *Chest & Abs*
> 
> *Bench:*
> 
> Warm up empty bar x 15
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 40kg x 8
> 
> 50kg x 7 (with bit assistance via spotter on last 1)
> 
> 50kg x 6 (with bit assistance via spotter on last 3)
> 
> 60kg x 3 (THINK 1st one was me then assistance last 2 so not claiming PB YET lol... next week.... :wink: )
> 
> *Incline DB Bench:*
> 
> 12.5kg x 8
> 
> 12.5kg x 8
> 
> 12.5kg x 8
> 
> *Iso-Machine Flyes:*
> 
> 4 plates x 8 (22kg? will check... think thats what it is)
> 
> 4 plates x 7
> 
> 4 plates x 7
> 
> *DB Pullover/Leg Extension Combo for Abs:*
> 
> 10kg x 20
> 
> 10kg x 20
> 
> 10kg x 20
> 
> ....hope that meets with your approval Sgt Warren..... :wink:


 :thumb: :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> :thumb: :beer:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol well, I wasn't always like this, used to be teeny-weeny, and is this years start point is only cos I've stayed wee bit leaner this year than last... Plus you are massively stronger than me so when you do get leaner you'll prob have tons more muscle too :tongue:


Ah if only lol......time will tell...and when my tonsils shrink back to a normal size grrrr :cursing:


----------



## leafman

Im alive :thumbup1: works a treat it does 

Good bench press zar and workout, had deek of pics too and defo look leaner than this time last year :thumbup1: Looks like u got more muscle too but hey what do i kno :tongue:

oh and i been smoking glitter off that table :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Im alive :thumbup1: works a treat it does
> 
> Good bench press zar and workout, had deek of pics too and defo look leaner than this time last year :thumbup1: Looks like u got more muscle too but hey what do i kno :tongue:
> 
> *oh and i been smoking glitter off that table* :cursing: :lol:


HA!!! That made me larf.... spotted all that on the table the other day...  :lol:

Glad the machine aint killed ya.... weight off my mind that! :tongue:

Just had a wee temper fit :whistling:

Driving home from gym in the snow and ice and some little bastards chucked a couple snowballs (fcking iceballs more like) at my car so pulled handbrake on (clever in the snow that.... not  ) turned round and drove at them.

Not towards.

At.

Little fckers ran off. Would never have caught them anyway so hopefully I gave them a proper fright at least. Cvnts :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

*TRAINING UPDATE:*

Back day (my favourite  )

*Deadlifts:*

60kg x 10

80kg x 7

90kg x 5

100kg x 1 (grip went :cursing: )

*105kg x 1 **<----* *PB * :thumbup1:

*
105kg x 1* *<---- managed another but after a little pause...*

*
*

*
*

*
**Chins:*

*
*

*
Close underhand grip:*

x 2 unassisted

x 6 assisted

x 1 unassisted

x 7 assisted

x 8 assisted

*Wide overhand grip*

x 8 assisted

*Single Arm DB Row:*

22.5kg x 7

22.5kg x 7

22.5kg x 6

*Low Pulley Rows (V-Handle):*

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

40kg x 8

*ABS:*

*
*

*
DB Pullovers/Leg Extensions Combined:*

10kg x 20

10kg x 20

10kg x 20

Obviously did cardio this morning etc etc yady yady yawn yawn...... :yawn: :yawn: :sleeping: :sleeping: But since thats an every morning thing am not gonna keep writing up that I've done it cos will only be repeating myself and its boring as feck :tongue:

Actually feel pretty good for having done back though so might do a bit more tonight.... I'd recorded every episode of "True Blood" on series-link but never watched them so have been working through them every morning while doing my cardio.... I get engrossed and dont notice the time :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

Get you and a nice PB!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Get you and a nice PB!


Failed on 110kg last time so thought I'd go up in smaller increments and managed two :thumbup1:

TBH I possibly could have done three....


----------



## dmcc

Should please Sgt Warren.


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> HA!!! *That made me larf.... spotted all that on the table the other day... *  *:lol:*
> 
> Glad the machine aint killed ya.... weight off my mind that! :tongue:
> 
> Just had a wee temper fit :whistling:
> 
> Driving home from gym in the snow and ice and some little bastards chucked a couple snowballs (fcking iceballs more like) at my car so pulled handbrake on (clever in the snow that.... not  ) turned round and drove at them.
> 
> Not towards.
> 
> At.
> 
> Little fckers ran off. Would never have caught them anyway so hopefully I gave them a proper fright at least. Cvnts :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


hahaha stress head :whistling: Least they didnt have bricks in the ice balls :thumb:

And yea them lil shiny things taste like burnt plastic (prob coz it is :lol: )

Ohh and ace 105 deads :cool2: Nice workout.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Should please Sgt Warren.


Prob call me a pussy for not getting 110  :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> hahaha stress head :whistling: Least they didnt have bricks in the ice balls :thumb:
> 
> And yea them lil shiny things taste like burnt plastic (prob coz it is :lol: )
> 
> Ohh and ace 105 deads :cool2: Nice workout.


If I'd been able to catch one of the little barstewards there'd have been bricks and balls involved alright... two bricks... one set of balls.... a loud bang, and one less chavvy, skanky little ned able to inflict his future offspring on the world :cursing:

Anyhoo....

Deads. Aye. All good.... kinda starving now mind!!!


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> *If I'd been able to catch one of the little barstewards there'd have been bricks and balls involved alright... two bricks... one set of balls.... a loud bang, and one less chavvy, skanky little ned able to inflict his future offspring on the world * :cursing:
> 
> Anyhoo....
> 
> Deads. Aye. All good.... kinda starving now mind!!!


lmfao :lol:


----------



## Jem

Ooooooh that's nice ! 105kg - I can only dream about it ....well done barbie bint xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Ooooooh that's nice ! 105kg - I can only dream about it ....well done barbie bint xx


I think it was the pink vest and lipgloss that did it :cool2:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

well done on pb Zara x


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> I think it was the pink vest and lipgloss that did it :cool2:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Okily dokily pink vest is next on the shopping list ...baby pink right ? :lol: and oh yes re EBer - I might have guessed


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bettyboo said:


> well done on pb Zara x


Cheers chick... Dannie get back to you on the bikinis yet?



Jem said:


> Okily dokily pink vest is next on the shopping list ...baby pink right ? :lol: and oh yes re EBer - I might have guessed


Har de har..... :rolleye: I'm saving any further comments for msn.... :tongue: :rolleye:

Was actually bright barbie pink this time :thumb: Don't forget the lipgloss too... very important!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah Dannie got back to me, what a lovely lady! Thanks for directing me over to her  x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bettyboo said:


> Yeah Dannie got back to me, what a lovely lady! Thanks for directing me over to her  x


No prob... she'll keep you right  :thumbup1:

She made the black bikini am wearing in many of my comp pics (inc previous avvy pic) and that suit I have on in current avvy is one of hers too :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

They look Fab! I have chosen one for my comp :thumb:


----------



## winger

Congratulations on the PB on dead lifts, even more impressive while dieting! :thumbup1:

Note to self, while going for a personal best on dead lifts use lip gloss. :whistling:


----------



## xpower

Nice work.

Well done on the PB Deads :thumbup1: :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

hows the diet going missy moo  xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Congratulations on the PB on dead lifts, even more impressive while dieting! :thumbup1:
> 
> Note to self, while going for a personal best on dead lifts use lip gloss. :whistling:


Lip Gloss makes all the difference am telling ya 

Been dieting for 4 weeks.... don't believe all that bollox and bullshit about once you're on a diet you can't lift as heavy and should stick to high reps and lower weight etc. Loada cack IMO.

Once I've been dieting for *12* weeks then yeah... I will prob start to feel less strong, but right now there is no earthly reason or excuse not to train as normal and continue to grow and get stronger


----------



## Zara-Leoni

xpower said:


> Nice work.
> 
> Well done on the PB Deads :thumbup1: :thumb:


Cheers


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> hows the diet going missy moo  xx


Fine doll... only been 4 weeks so nothing to write home about tbh... is boring like but I feel fine. Wont start feeling knackered/depleted til near the end so right now just plod on and get on with it


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Lip Gloss makes all the difference am telling ya
> 
> Been dieting for 4 weeks.... don't believe all that bollox and bullshit about once you're on a diet you can't lift as heavy and should stick to high reps and lower weight etc. Loada cack IMO.
> 
> Once I've been dieting for *12* weeks then yeah... I will prob start to feel less strong, but right now there is no earthly reason or excuse not to train as normal and continue to grow and get stronger


Thats a great post IMO. Reps when I can :thumbup1:

PS do NOT be an idiot like me and visit This Page nothing really for you to see there...

:whistling:


----------



## Beklet

rs007 said:


> Thats a great post IMO. Reps when I can :thumbup1:
> 
> PS do NOT be an idiot like me and visit This Page nothing really for you to see there...
> 
> :whistling:


OK I'm an idiot.......

All I can say is.....BLEURGH!!!! NOT nice...I feel a bit queasy now..... :sad:


----------



## rs007

Beklet said:


> OK I'm an idiot.......
> 
> All I can say is.....BLEURGH!!!! NOT nice...I feel a bit queasy now..... :sad:


Clearly not dieting or not dieting properly :lol:

Some of it is "unconventional" I admit, but right now, I'd eat it even if it was served out of the ar$e crack of a guy who had just ran a full marathon :lol:

Gets better as you go through the pages :lol:


----------



## Beklet

rs007 said:


> *Clearly not dieting or not dieting properly * :lol:
> 
> Some of it is "unconventional" I admit, but right now, I'd eat it even if it was served out of the ar$e crack of a guy who had just ran a full marathon :lol:
> 
> Gets better as you go through the pages :lol:


Clearly not...... :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Lol only thing that tempts me is the BLT - as for the Cheetos - the Chinese shop near me used to sell what is effectively strawberry Wotsits - bizarre but moreish!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Lip Gloss makes all the difference am telling ya
> 
> Been dieting for 4 weeks.... don't believe all that bollox and bullshit about once you're on a diet you can't lift as heavy and should stick to high reps and lower weight etc. Loada cack IMO.
> 
> Once I've been dieting for *12* weeks then yeah... I will prob start to feel less strong, but right now there is no earthly reason or excuse not to train as normal and continue to grow and get stronger


good post :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> Thats a great post IMO. Reps when I can :thumbup1:
> 
> PS do NOT be an idiot like me and visit This Page nothing really for you to see there...
> 
> :whistling:





leafman said:


> good post :thumbup1:


So you two are gonna be wearing lip gloss in the gym too then? Good stuff thats what I like to see.... bit of effort :thumbup1:



Ramsay.... I nearly clicked the link then I saw Beklets post and changed my mind hahaha..... :tongue: 

Nothing to report today just normal diet, cardio etc... :yawn: :sleeping:

Went into John Lewis in town after work to restock make-up.... tis bloody expensive being a girl :cursing: Didn't even buy "nice things" just replacing things that have run out. Meh


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Went into John Lewis in town after work to restock make-up.... tis bloody expensive being a girl :cursing: Didn't even buy "nice things" just replacing things that have run out. Meh


Nice things? Hmph all I bought today (apart from petrol and chicken soup) was a bloody wheel bearing. Tomorrow I must buy a spade. Argh.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Nice things? Hmph all I bought today (apart from petrol and chicken soup) was a bloody wheel bearing. Tomorrow I must buy a spade. Argh.


Ha ha.... I bought some nice black shoes last weekend (suede... 6 inch heels and platform sole... VERY high) to wear out with jeans etc :thumbup1:

Annddd.....someone is making me 2 white dresses with cut-out ab section on one side of the waist.... I get them on saturday :thumbup1:

I figure I since I been ill over xmas, hardly been out etc and am spending less money on rubbish now that am dieting then I deserve new pretty things 

Now just need an occasion to wear 'em :lol:


----------



## RedKola

Someone needs to teach me how to walk in heels! :lol:

I just cannot do it!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> Someone needs to teach me how to walk in heels! :lol:
> 
> I just cannot do it!


When you're 5ft 2 its one of the first things you learn 

I was going out in 4 inch heels when I was 15 so 6 inch heels now is a breeze.... :lol:

My rule of thumb regarding heel height is:

4 inch: Casual/pub/girls night etc

5 inch: Date/Dinner

6 inch: Big night out/Dressing to impress


----------



## RedKola

I can walk in semi chunky heels (not too chunky) but when it comes to stiletto type heels I literally can't stay upright! LMAO :lol:

It must be a skill - I'll need to practice more!  :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> I can walk in semi chunky heels (not too chunky) but when it comes to stiletto type heels I literally can't stay upright! LMAO :lol:
> 
> It must be a skill - I'll need to practice more!  :thumb:


Start of wearing 'em round the house.... do the hoovering in them 

FFS.... You can Jem can learn together.... flipping tall ppl..... 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

RedKola said:


> I can walk in semi chunky heels (not too chunky) but when it comes to stiletto type heels I literally can't stay upright! LMAO :lol:
> 
> It must be a skill - I'll need to practice more!  :thumb:


Ah I dunno - I was going out in 4 inch heels when I was 15 and invincible, but my problem is the size of my feet - at only size 3, anything higher than 3" means I'm almost walking on point.....

If you go to New Look, you may notice their size 3s have heels about half an inch smaller than all the other sizes.....shame other manufacturers don't take note :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Ah I dunno - *I was going out in 4 inch heels when I was 15 *and invincible, but my problem is the size of my feet - at only size 3, anything higher than 3" means I'm almost walking on point.....
> 
> If you go to New Look, you may notice their size 3s have heels about half an inch smaller than all the other sizes.....shame other manufacturers don't take note :cursing:


hehehe.... its a short person thing, see.....  :thumb:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> 2 white dresses with cut-out ab section on one side of the waist.


With a tan and your small waist that is a lethal combo!

Add the high heals and winger runs off to relieve himself, again! :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> With a tan and your small waist that is a lethal combo!


Thats the idea....


----------



## Kate1976

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ha ha.... I bought some nice black shoes last weekend (suede... 6 inch heels and platform sole... VERY high) to wear out with jeans etc :thumbup1:
> 
> :lol:


Ah a girl after my own heart....shoe porn!!

They sound awesome :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Kate1976 said:


> Ah a girl after my own heart....shoe porn!!
> 
> They sound awesome :thumbup1:


 :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Jem

what's going on in here then ....

Shoes - yes I can walk perfickly in mine now tar muchly - quite comfy when you get used to them !

Make up - my mascara now costs £12.99 - tis expensive ffs


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> what's going on in here then ....
> 
> Shoes - yes I can walk perfickly in mine now tar muchly - quite comfy when you get used to them !
> 
> Make up - my mascara now costs £12.99 - tis expensive ffs


I'm too spoiled from my days working at Lush - was fine when I got discount, now I can only afford essentials :sad:

Though last time I was in Debenhams I spent nearly £30 on a body cream :blush:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> what's going on in here then ....
> 
> Shoes - yes I can walk perfickly in mine now tar muchly - quite comfy when you get used to them !
> 
> Make up - my mascara now costs £12.99 - tis expensive ffs


Nowt going on here... nada... not a thing....  :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> I'm too spoiled from my days working at Lush - was fine when I got discount, now I can only afford essentials :sad:
> 
> Though last time I was in Debenhams I spent nearly £30 on a body cream :blush:


Thats allowed its an essential :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Mini update:

5lbs down so far


----------



## hilly

congrats zara great stuff


----------



## jonti1leg

nice one...am off to bed...need my ugly sleep before CV...(oh bollocks, there i go swearing again)


----------



## TaintedSoul

Zara-Leoni said:


> Mini update:
> 
> 5lbs down so far


 :thumb:


----------



## Linny

Zara-Leoni said:


> Mini update:
> 
> 5lbs down so far


 :rockon:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Zara-Leoni said:


> Mini update:
> 
> 5lbs down so far


WOOHOO well done :thumbup1:


----------



## kawikid

Looking good in the pics.

One thing i noticed about them,(and on a few bb'ers), is that once you guys do a show diet and get proper lean, when you gain fat again it seems to gather like a smooth film uniformly all over the body rather than straight to the ass and belly.

Do you think it makes it easier to diet it off the 2nd,3rd,4th times after that big 1st cut that takes off the big pockets and problem areas?? Or am i talking out my ar$e? :confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hilly said:


> congrats zara great stuff


Ta... had a telling off for not drinking enough water so gotta be stricter with that.... may be slowing the process down somewhat.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jonti1leg said:


> nice one...am off to bed...need my ugly sleep before CV...(oh bollocks, there i go swearing again)


MIND YOUR LANGUAGE!!!!! :blink: :blink:

lmfao.... CV eh..... gotta love it.....  :whistling:


----------



## hilly

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ta... had a telling off for not drinking enough water so gotta be stricter with that.... may be slowing the process down somewhat.....


i fill 3 1.5litre bottles and keep them in the fridge and make sure by the end of the day they are empty then refil before bed.

After a week or so i find i actually get very thirsty if i dont drink over 4/5 litres of water.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TaintedSoul said:


> :thumb:





Linny said:


> :rockon:


Ta peeps


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hilly said:


> i fill 3 1.5litre bottles and keep them in the fridge and make sure by the end of the day they are empty then refil before bed.
> 
> After a week or so i find i actually get very thirsty if i dont drink over 4/5 litres of water.


Funny enough part of the problem I think has been that I hate cold drinks... water or juice etc needs to be room temperature. However I've been keeping bottles of evian in my utility room and car..... both of which have been absolutely freezing due to the weather and when I try drink the waters far too cold and hurts my stomach. Have now moved the water to beside my kitchen radiator and not gonna keep bottles in the car any more... hopefully will help :thumbup1:

Other problem I have is that all year round I eat tiny meals just like on diet so I think my stomach has shrunk? I find it physically painful to drink big volumes of water, but I just need to deal with that and get on with it :sad:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

mick_the_brick said:


> WOOHOO well done :thumbup1:


Cheers Mick 

Starting T3 this week as has been a little bit of a slow start... In saying that started off lean-ish anyway I suppose so didn't expect big drops in the early weeks, but starting off with a low dose (25mgs) from this week anyway. Think my metabolic rate is pretty shyte at the best of times so wont hurt


----------



## Zara-Leoni

kawikid said:


> Looking good in the pics.
> 
> One thing i noticed about them,(and on a few bb'ers), is that once you guys do a show diet and get proper lean, when you gain fat again it seems to gather like a smooth film uniformly all over the body rather than straight to the ass and belly.
> 
> Do you think it makes it easier to diet it off the 2nd,3rd,4th times after that big 1st cut that takes off the big pockets and problem areas?? Or am i talking out my ar$e? :confused1:


Hmmm... hard to say really....

TBH I never had big problem areas in the first place, any bodyfat was always pretty evenly distributed, I was just smaller muscle-wise when I started (see attached pic) so maybe am not the best example? Even off season with more fat I always have an outline of abs, pretty much regardless of condition, its just that they are softer and not hard to touch like when dieting for shows. Just my body make-up I think.

What I would say is that on your first ever diet, if you do get it all off, you'll be shifting fat that has been on your body for many, many years. A lot of people say that this is the hardest to shift as its "hard" or "brown" fat (I dont profess to know much about this tbh), but that when you put fat back on and come to shift it again next year it comes off a bit easier as its not been there as long and is "white" fat. This could all be a load of absolute bollox mind.... its just what I've been told :tongue:

This was me before I started training for comps..... so as u see fat was kinda evenly spread anyway...


----------



## mick_the_brick

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers Mick
> 
> Starting T3 this week as has been a little bit of a slow start... In saying that started off lean-ish anyway I suppose so didn't expect big drops in the early weeks, but starting off with a low dose (25mgs) from this week anyway. Think my metabolic rate is pretty shyte at the best of times so wont hurt


Cool hope you mean 25mcgs?? :whistling:

Will give you a nice little bump with things..

Liking the bunny pic BTW :thumbup1:

I tend to run T3 all year round TBH


----------



## Zara-Leoni

mick_the_brick said:


> Cool hope you mean 25mcgs?? :whistling:
> 
> Will give you a nice little bump with things..
> 
> Liking the bunny pic BTW :thumbup1:
> 
> I tend to run T3 all year round TBH


hahaha... yep.... one wee letter makes all the difference..... 

Dunno like.... get in shape quick-sticks that way... :whistling: :tongue:

I do use it on and off during the off season TBH... I tend to find that no matter how hard I diet and train, not much happens unless I include it. On its own does nowt, and diet on its own does next to nowt... combine the 2 and I'm off.... :thumbup1:

LMAO... the bunny pic is about 5 yrs old now haha :tongue:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Helps massively processing all your macros - especially if you can keep ahead of it

when not dieting etc..

5 years old or not.. still cute LOL


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Funny enough part of the problem I think has been that I hate cold drinks... water or juice etc needs to be room temperature. However I've been keeping bottles of evian in my utility room and car..... both of which have been absolutely freezing due to the weather and when I try drink the waters far too cold and hurts my stomach. Have now moved the water to beside my kitchen radiator and not gonna keep bottles in the car any more... hopefully will help :thumbup1:
> 
> Other problem I have is that all year round I eat tiny meals just like on diet so I think my stomach has shrunk? I find it physically painful to drink big volumes of water, but I just need to deal with that and get on with it :sad:


Hahaha that explains the table full of drinks then eh, crates of the stuff :lol: Must be only person i know who needs drinks to be warm lol.

Good goin on weight loss z, and nice pics on other page looks like u had a good base to start with :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Hahaha that explains the table full of drinks then eh, crates of the stuff :lol: Must be only person i know who needs drinks to be warm lol.
> 
> Good goin on weight loss z, and nice pics on other page looks like u had a good base to start with :thumbup1:


haha aye.... had to bring them out the car, were too cold


----------



## hackskii

Zar, you are so cute.

Im going to your profile to gawk at your pictures.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Zar, you are so cute.
> 
> Im going to your profile to gawk at your pictures.


Deviant  :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Nice weight loss! :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Nice weight loss! :thumb:


Cheers doll... thought that for my weight, about 1.5lb/week was about right and I am 1lb off that so not too bad


----------



## jw007

Training Z?????

Why I oughta!!!! lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Training Z?????
> 
> Why I oughta!!!! lol


sshhhh its ok I just haven't posted it as been boring stuff.... cardio, shoulders, triceps and so on.....

Chest tonight. Shall update later  xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Well so muh for chest tonight.... that went right to hell! :cursing:

Got to gym a little bit later than normal, and a whole load of little skinny boys were there hogging the bench press area... was about 8 or 9 of them and they looked like they'd no intention of moving for a good while. Couldn't be arsed hurrying them along and risking getting grumpy over it, so decided to do shoulders and abs tonight instead and do chest tomorrow. Only this brought its own set of probs as the little "darlings" had been using all the smaller dumbells, and seem physically incapable of putting anything back where they find it :cursing:

Anyway... did the following:

*DB Press:*

10kg x 10 (warm up)

12.5kg x 8

12.5kg x 8

12.5kg x 7

......feel this can move up to 15kg next time provided theres someone around to spot me :thumbup1:

*Lat Raises:*

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

*
Front BB Raises:*

*
*

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 9

*Abs:*

*
*

*
DB Pullover/Leg Extensions Combined:*

10kg x 20

10kg x 20

10kg x 20

10kg x 20

..........and yes Jem...... I did have me lipgloss on today.......


----------



## dmcc

Zara-Leoni said:


> Other problem I have is that all year round I eat tiny meals just like on diet so I think my stomach has shrunk? I find it physically painful to drink big volumes of water, but I just need to deal with that and get on with it :sad:


I believe that the stomach is quite elastic but if that elasticity is not used it can become more rigid (think about an elastic band that's not used). If the volume of food you're putting in there is constantly restricted, the stomach will shrink.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> I believe that the stomach is quite elastic but if that elasticity is not used it can become more rigid (think about an elastic band that's not used). If the volume of food you're putting in there is constantly restricted, the stomach will shrink.


Yep... thats pretty much how it goes with me 

Having an odd day. Couldn't sleep last night at all mind was racing and I was stressing myself about stupid trivial shit.... took some nytol to sleep, then that made me sleep late as took it about 3am...

Got up v late today and am not tired at all but cannot seem to motivate myself to do anything? And I have loads to do as well..... :cursing:

Really hope this doesn't mean am gonna be up all night again tonight or I'll crack up..... :crying:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yep... thats pretty much how it goes with me
> 
> Having an odd day. Couldn't sleep last night at all mind was racing and I was stressing myself about stupid trivial shit.... took some nytol to sleep, then that made me sleep late as took it about 3am...
> 
> Got up v late today and am not tired at all but cannot seem to motivate myself to do anything? And I have loads to do as well..... :cursing:
> 
> Really hope this doesn't mean am gonna be up all night again tonight or I'll crack up..... :crying:


Take something stronger than nytol about 11 tonight. Couple of zopiclone would do job :thumbup1: Or few blues lol. Hmmm second thoughts u might not feel like doin too much next day :lol:

Good workout zar, get it up to 15s on shoulders and would be really good goin that. Could do with spotter all time really. Anyway all best and hope sleep sorts self out, mine is all over place aswell tbh


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Take something stronger than nytol about 11 tonight. Couple of zopiclone would do job :thumbup1: Or few blues lol. Hmmm second thoughts u might not feel like doin too much next day :lol:
> 
> Good workout zar, get it up to 15s on shoulders and would be really good goin that. Could do with spotter all time really. Anyway all best and hope sleep sorts self out, mine is all over place aswell tbh


Yeah spotter would be handy... jst have to see who's around at the gym.

Think I might take some nytol and melatonin at around 10pm ish tonight and see if I can get to sleep earlier, and set my alarm for early. I absolutely despise sleeping late and being awake all night its horrific! I'm wasting so much of my day!!! :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

*Training Update:*

*
*

*
Chest & Biceps:*

*
*

*
Bench:*

Empty Bar x 12 warm up

40kg x 8

40kg x 6

50kg x 6 (+ x2 with slight assistance)

50kg x 4 (+ x2 with slight assistance)

~defo getting stronger on bench without a doubt. Person spotting me tonight hasn't for a few weeks and was quite taken aback 

Tried with 60kg last week but decided just to stick with 50 for more reps this week and maybe try for 60kg next week again. Will prob go with same theory with DL tomorrow too.

*Incline DB Bench:*

12.5kg x 8

12.5kg x 4 (wtf??)

12.5kg x 8

~then some gay pec deck stuff....

*DB Curls:*

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

~normally can manage 12.5kg with not too much bother but this was a struggle, so this was a big clue that tonights not my night and I really dnt feel marvellous so gave it up at that and fcked off home lol.


----------



## hilly

good strength on the bench their zara reckon ull nail 60 no probs


----------



## jonti1leg

going back to your T3's zara...do you feel any different on them...i dont feel anything...am i immune? is melatonin different to melanotan?


----------



## hackskii

Shoulders and abs yesterday and chest and bicep today?

Shoulders (front delts) are getting double worked here.

Id suggest a diffrent group of muscles like legs instead or a day off or cardio.


----------



## jw007

hackskii said:


> Shoulders and abs yesterday and chest and bicep today?
> 
> Shoulders (front delts) are getting double worked here.
> 
> Id suggest a diffrent group of muscles like legs instead or a day off or cardio.


^^^^^^ Concur


----------



## Bettyboo

Congrats on the 5lb loss hun xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Shoulders and abs yesterday and chest and bicep today?
> 
> Shoulders (front delts) are getting double worked here.
> 
> Id suggest a diffrent group of muscles like legs instead or a day off or cardio.


If you read back the other posts... Was supposed to do chest/bi's monday and back today. However stuff came up monday couldnt train and when went to do it yesterday couldnt get into a bench so rather than do nothing i did shoulders as couldnt get in to do back either. Chest was today and back will be tomorrow as I am unable to get time to train fri/sat sun this week.

I am aware of the reasons not to train 2 (or 3) days in a row, but sometimes real-life gets in the way and you just have to make do the best you can as and when life allows it. 

I do cardio 6 days a week regardless and cannot train legs at the moment, and day off wasn't an option as the reason everything has been done out of order this week is already due to extra days off.

However that said, didn't affect my benching any so cant have been that detrimental lol.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bettyboo said:


> Congrats on the 5lb loss hun xx


Cheers chicken  x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hilly said:


> good strength on the bench their zara reckon ull nail 60 no probs


Cheers mate.... As said last week I tried 60kg.... I said at the time, I THINK the 1st one was all me, but am not claiming it as the spotters fingers were touching the bar so you just never know.... 2nd and 3rd rep defo had assistance though.

I thought that with bench and DL, am not gonna try push for PB every week, but every 2nd or 3rd week instead. PL guy in our gym was saying to me that with DL for example.... I regularly get 100k x 1 and last week got 105kg x 2.... He advised me to stick now with 90 or 100kg for reps for 1-2 weeks.... then try for 110kg.... Kinda makes sense to me


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> If you read back the other posts... Was supposed to do chest/bi's monday and back today. However stuff came up monday couldnt train and when went to do it yesterday couldnt get into a bench so rather than do nothing i did shoulders as couldnt get in to do back either. Chest was today and back will be tomorrow as I am unable to get time to train fri/sat sun this week.
> 
> I am aware of the reasons not to train 2 (or 3) days in a row, but sometimes real-life gets in the way and you just have to make do the best you can as and when life allows it.
> 
> I do cardio 6 days a week regardless and cannot train legs at the moment, and day off wasn't an option as the reason everything has been done out of order this week is already due to extra days off.
> 
> However that said, didn't affect my benching any so cant have been that detrimental lol.


Well love, you are so cute you dont need to work out. :whistling:

Me on the other hand. :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jonti1leg said:


> going back to your T3's zara...do you feel any different on them...i dont feel anything...am i immune? is melatonin different to melanotan?


Yup melatonin is totally different.... helps aid restful sleep... absolute godsend I find :thumbup1:

T3... yup. I find T3 on its own or diet on its own... neither do all that much but when I combine the two.... am off :thumbup1:

I also find that withing 24-48 hrs of starting it, my energy levels are up and I feel hungrier quicker....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Well love, you are so cute you dont need to work out. :whistling:
> 
> Me on the other hand. :cursing:


Yeah yeah.... I wish that were true pmsl 

Life being what it is, sometimes things aren't ideal and you just have to squeeze them in as, and where, you can


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah yeah.... I wish that were true pmsl


Oh?

If you look closely I frequently visit your profile for new pics of you.

I like to print up your picture, put it in a frame on my desk at work and say, yah, that is my chick. :lol:

Just kidding.

But I was looking at your pictures the other day and a guy walked up behind me and said wow.

That was a true story. :thumb:


----------



## hilly

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers mate.... As said last week I tried 60kg.... I said at the time, I THINK the 1st one was all me, but am not claiming it as the spotters fingers were touching the bar so you just never know.... 2nd and 3rd rep defo had assistance though.
> 
> I thought that with bench and DL, am not gonna try push for PB every week, but every 2nd or 3rd week instead. PL guy in our gym was saying to me that with DL for example.... I regularly get 100k x 1 and last week got 105kg x 2.... He advised me to stick now with 90 or 100kg for reps for 1-2 weeks.... then try for 110kg.... Kinda makes sense to me


Makes alot of sense to me. that is some very good bloody deadlifting for a girl anyway :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Oi oi how's it hanging zar


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Oh?
> 
> If you look closely I frequently visit your profile for new pics of you.
> 
> I like to print up your picture, put it in a frame on my desk at work and say, yah, that is my chick. :lol:
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> But I was looking at your pictures the other day and a guy walked up behind me and said wow.
> 
> That was a true story. :thumb:


was he good looking scott....? :tongue:  :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Oi oi how's it hanging zar


ffs where ya been? check ur reps


----------



## RedKola

Jem said:


> Oi oi how's it hanging zar


She tucks it up between the ass cheeks....Lady Gaga styleeeee! LMAO :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hilly said:


> Makes alot of sense to me. that is some very good bloody deadlifting for a girl anyway :tongue:


cheers ears  120kg is my 1st big goal.....


----------



## Jem

LA you crack me up  

zar just have so much feckin work on it's unreal  stressed jemsteroony:laugh:

I just could not focus at all on anything and was cocking work up left, right and centre ffs

Fortunately - sorted it now I think :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Will be back next week as per the norm - rest of this week I will be scarce methinks though..... :confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> She tucks it up between the ass cheeks....Lady Gaga styleeeee! LMAO :lol:


ssshhhh dnt tell all my secrets :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> LA you crack me up
> 
> zar just have so much feckin work on it's unreal  stressed jemsteroony:laugh:
> 
> I just could not focus at all on anything and was cocking work up left, right and centre ffs
> 
> Fortunately - sorted it now I think :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Will be back next week as per the norm - rest of this week I will be scarce methinks though..... :confused1:


real life eh? pah!!! :cursing:

i shall have to pm or txt ya.....


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> real life eh? pah!!! :cursing:
> 
> i shall have to pm or txt ya.....


Nah I will pop on MSN for a bit - gimme 5 to make a cup of cha :thumb:


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> was he good looking scott....? :tongue:  :lol:


No, but he makes a hundred grand a year. :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Nah I will pop on MSN for a bit - gimme 5 to make a cup of cha :thumb:


*runs to loo and to kitchen to grab food......*


----------



## jonti1leg

hackskii said:


> No, but he makes a hundred grand a year. :lol:


 under no circumstances am i gay, but for 100k... ??? worth a thought:innocent:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Well bit of a pants workout tonight.... not slept too well over the weekend and also had a 4 hr drive this morning so pretty knackered but gotta just crack on anyway....

Was doing back & triceps.... should really have taken some eph but by the time I thought of it I'd have ended up being awake half the night so just went without it and did what I could (which wasn't much tbh lol....)

*Deadlifts:*

Warm up empty bar x 12

60kg x 8

70kg x 7

80kg x 5

90kg x 3

*Glose Grip Chins:*

x 2 then x 6 assisted

x 1 then x 7 assisted

x 8 assisted

*
Low Pulley Rows:*

30kg x 10

35kg x 8

40kg x 7

*2-handed DB O/H Tricep Extensions:*

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 9

15kg x 8

*
Cable Pushdowns:*

3 plates x 20 then immediately....

4 plates x 17

4 plates x 20

Was a really uninspired workout... tired, no strength at all, hauling myself around the gym..... Ach well. Early night tonight and hopefully back to normal tomorrow


----------



## Jem

I'm back too...sort of xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> I'm back too...sort of xx


You know where to find me....


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> You know where to find me....


okily dokily :laugh:


----------



## winger

Damn a complete workout.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Nowt much to add.

Diet is being adhered to. Dont tend to suffer mentally... have never cared what other ppl are eating around me etc so that department is fine.

Need to be stricter on water intake. Kinda bad on that score sometimes and dont drink enough.

Lost my temper in spectacular fashion today and kicked my printer clean across the living room :cursing:

*NEVER* buy an epson printer.

Spent hours trying to get the sodding shytey nozzles to unblock and work properly, was very important so ended up missing training :cursing: :cursing: as HAD to be done before I went to work...... however it refused to cooperate so I missed training for fcuk all and had to go to work without the stuff I needed. Hence the piece of sh1t getting booted across the room.

Apart from that its all pretty boring.... or maybe because this is the 4th diet I've emabarked on in in a row, I no longer find anything that happens remarkable enough to be worth commenting on lol.

Anyway. Thats it really.....

Still wound up from the printer incident so diet-insomnia may be worse than usual today. Nytol and melatonin WILL be required tonight.

Got awoken this morning by workmens ladders at the window as they came to fix my roof. Never moved so fast in my bloody life pmsl. That'll teach me to sleep with the blinds open I guess...  :tongue:


----------



## Jem

I JUST BROKE MY FCUKIN KEYBOARD on the pc, wtf is going on with the IT problems are you living in parallel with me ???? ....... :confused1: :confused1:

I am angry lady today !

xx


----------



## hackskii

Jem breaking stuff only causes one to have to replace said stuff.


----------



## Jem

hackskii said:


> Jem breaking stuff only causes one to have to replace said stuff.


I know Scott - tell me about it ! I didnt do it on purpose or in a rage :laugh: it just broke ! then I got angry :whistling: - I'm breathing ....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> I JUST BROKE MY FCUKIN KEYBOARD on the pc, wtf is going on with the IT problems are you living in parallel with me ???? ....... :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> I am angry lady today !
> 
> xx


lmao.... I nearly phoned you earlier to express my dismay at my inability to contain my anger issues pmsfl!!! :laugh:

Welcome to diet-land Jemster :tongue: xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Jem breaking stuff only causes one to have to replace said stuff.


I'm ok then cos printer was already fvcking [email protected] before I booted it across the room  :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'm ok then cos printer was already fvcking [email protected] before I booted it across the room  :thumbup1:


Well it could have been worse. You could have booted your printer across the room and broke a toe or foot. Now your out a printer and a perfectly good foot. :beer:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> lmao.... I nearly phoned you earlier to express my dismay at my inability to contain my anger issues pmsfl!!! :laugh:
> 
> Welcome to diet-land Jemster :tongue: xx





Zara-Leoni said:


> I'm ok then cos printer was already fvcking [email protected] before I booted it across the room  :thumbup1:





winger said:


> Well it could have been worse. You could have booted your printer across the room and broke a toe or foot. Now your out a printer and a perfectly good foot. :beer:


I think I've gone hysterical now :lol: :lol: :lol: I cannot stop fcukin laughing .....honest to fookin god zar - I cannot get on MSN or anyfink now :lol: :lol: :lol: I am on work laptop until I buy a new keyboard ....it is the diet doing this to me isnt it ? I am turning into a maniac zar honestly! ...really..I should not go out without a chaperone :confused1: 3 weeks and I'm just gooooone :wacko:xxx


----------



## winger

Jem said:


> .I should not go out without a chaperone :confused1:


Or high heels. :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> I think I've gone hysterical now :lol: :lol: :lol: I cannot stop fcukin laughing .....honest to fookin god zar - I cannot get on MSN or anyfink now :lol: :lol: :lol: I am on work laptop until I buy a new keyboard ....it is the diet doing this to me isnt it ? I am turning into a maniac zar honestly! ...really..I should not go out without a chaperone :confused1: 3 weeks and I'm just gooooone :wacko:xxx


hahahaaaa yup........ its the diet 

1st years the worst I think... well... I did the really nutty stuff 1st year and I've got progessively slightly less bonkers each diet. It might just be acclimatisation I dunno.....? 

I'll try text/phone ya tomorrow for an update haha :tongue:


----------



## Jem

winger said:


> Or high heels. :lol:


Fair Point, Well Made :thumbup1:

Ok zar - might be back in the land of the living then - me hopes ! xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Well it could have been worse. You could have booted your printer across the room and broke a toe or foot. Now your out a printer and a perfectly good foot. :beer:


I was already out a printer cos the ****er dnt work anyway :cursing:

Me is too smart to kick stuff without shoosies on :tongue: :thumb:

(aka... I am a girl, and only boys do dumb stuff like that...  :whistling


----------



## hackskii

Dang chicks, you need to get that sexual frusteration out of your system.

Not that I could do it, unless this could be accomplished within a few minutes. :whistling:


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> Dang chicks, you need to get that sexual frusteration out of your system.
> 
> Not that I could do it, unless this could be accomplished within a few minutes. :whistling:


A *few* minutes, he's got me beat. :whistling:


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> A *few* minutes, he's got me beat. :whistling:


But Zar is totally hot, its not my fault.............

So is Jem....................again, not my fault.................. :thumb:


----------



## Jem

LMFAO 3rd time today someone has suggested I have pent up sexual frustration :laugh:

it may well be a fair point however 

I will take it on board :thumb:

* perhaps sister ford is just one angry lady though :whistling:

LOL - I was an afterthought - fpmsl


----------



## Zara-Leoni

lmfao......

The only guys in the world who love moody and grumpy females....  :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> LMFAO 3rd time today someone has suggested I have pent up sexual frustration :laugh:
> 
> it may well be a fair point however
> 
> I will take it on board :thumb:
> 
> *
> * perhaps sister ford is just one angry lady though* :whistling:
> 
> LOL - I was an afterthought - fpmsl


lmao..... OI! :whistling:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> lmao..... OI! :whistling:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


 :rolleye: :rolleye: :rolleye: :rolleye: :rolleye: :rolleye:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> lmfao......
> 
> The only guys in the world who love moody and grumpy females....  :laugh: :lol:


Actually all guys like grumpy females only because that is all we have to pic from. Us guys try to choose the less grumpy females that are hot...lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

can I just say.... irrelevant to anything...

Opened back door to let dog out and BOOF!! Cold air hit me!

Apparently is -5 outside! WTF???

Right about now I am expecting springtime to start!!! :cursing:

(Speaking of which my gardener better show face soon or I am looking for a replacement :sneaky2: )


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> (Speaking of which my gardener better show face soon or I am looking for a replacement :sneaky2: )


Are you looking for a gardener that plays rugby by chance? :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Are you looking for a gardener that plays rugby by chance? :whistling:


Nah my gardens too small


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nah my gardens too small


Best answer! <----I was going to bold that sh1t but what's the point? :whistling:


----------



## kawikid

Zara-Leoni said:


> can I just say.... irrelevant to anything...
> 
> Opened back door to let dog out and BOOF!! Cold air hit me!
> 
> (Speaking of which my gardener better show face soon or I am looking for a replacement :sneaky2: )


Humpin fvck!!!!! You have a gardener!!! Thats sooooo middle class. :lol:

I remember ages ago i saw you post saying you spent a fortune on rawhide an sh1t for the pooch. (might be wrong though, in which case, just ignore me)

There's no way i can post anything about diet and training in here seeing as i hardly have a fvckin clue.... but on the mutt front i'm alright.... 

Have you tried Blue on raw lamb bones? They'll make a big change in him and save you a fortune. You can get them from Morrisons in the meat section. They just wrap up a bundle and sell them for about 20p.

They will lean him up, brighten his eyes, really clean up his teeth, get rid of bad dog breath, and his crap will dry up and go harder, clears anal glands.

I give mine one every 2nd day in the morning so it has time to get through for the tea time walk.

Rawhide and pigs ears are total pi$h. Just fat and water.

Need to put a towel down though as it can get messy....



Results in this kinda satisfaction.... :lol: :lol:... I definately wouldn't let her lie like this around Hacks and Winger though....:laugh:


----------



## leafman

Kawi kid... what about other types of raw bones?? My dogs eat raw bones i giv them any except chicken obviously. Few people i no say i shouldnt giv them raw, but my dogs love them and they have never done them no harm. Im pretty sure ill have given them lamb bones too. Only problem is it can cause a bit of errr nastyiness in some dogs. I had a bitch akita, and i had to stop givin her bones as it became imposible for me to take it from her if i wanted to. Anyway good idea :lol:

Zar err nothing to say pmsl, not yet anyways will come back whe i have somthing smart and sensible to say :thumb: oh and soz for hi jack :whistling:


----------



## kawikid

leafman said:


> Kawi kid... what about other types of raw bones?? My dogs eat raw bones i giv them any except chicken obviously. Few people i no say i shouldnt giv them raw, but my dogs love them and they have never done them no harm. Im pretty sure ill have given them lamb bones too. Only problem is it can cause a bit of errr nastyiness in some dogs. I had a bitch akita, and i had to stop givin her bones as it became imposible for me to take it from her if i wanted to. Anyway good idea :lol:
> 
> Zar err nothing to say pmsl, not yet anyways will come back whe i have somthing smart and sensible to say :thumb: oh and soz for hi jack :whistling:


Raw feeding is very primal and can bring out traits you might not have seen before. Hence you think you have control, but thats coz not much is happening. Give it something it REALLY wants and you find you dont quite have to control you thought. Not a slur on you, it's a good thing as it shows you need to work a tad harder.

Dont just throw her the bone. Bring it out, let her smell from a distance, put it away. She has to know it's yours. YOU decide EVERYTHING that happens. Put it down between your feet, let her smell it then send her away. Hold it and let her chew on it a bit, then send her away. Remember it's your bone and your space. She only comes into your space with your permission. Finally give her the bone for a minute then take it back.

Everything i've said there might take a month to happen, or it might happen 1 st time. Who knows. Repetition, and be calm and patient

Stay cool and positive/confident. Your not giving her a row, your helping her.  What your trying to do is make sure she's calm. Bone doesn't mean excitement, bone means calm but alert. Repetition, repetition, repetition is the key.

Dont get too hung up on the dominance stuff. IMO respect is the most important and will reap higher rewards and also brings a dominant role with it. For example.... you have a dog who steals foods off the worktop. One way would be to set up some food, wait for the dog to steal it then shout at it, grab it, and basically punish it for it's action.

My way would be to set up the food, wait for the dog to get interested and just about go for the food then give a correction, small touch to redirect and a confident "HEY". Might take a few days longer, but you will end up with a better result

1st way... setting the dog up to *FAIL* and become frightened/scared which an lead to unpredictable behviour like fear agression etc.

2nd way... setting the dog up to *WIN* an build self confidence and respect for your guidance.

Another thing is the higher the protein in the diet then generally the more "up for it" the dog will be. My bitch is 7 now, so i've bumped her up to 28% protein and more raw feed and she's brightened right up. When i got her at 4y/o she was on 35% feed, not excersised enough, and was totally wired. Dropped her to 18% for 6 months to do the basic work and it really took the edge off her.

I use lamb bones coz they're the right size. Beef bones are like the things cavemen use to club T-Rex to death. Fvcking massive!! :lol: Cooked bones are harder and can splinter. I know folk who give raw turkey necks, but i cant be ar$ed with the bother of sourcing them.

Really sorry Zara for spamming you journal.

Leafy, i'll be happy to talk to you on PM about it if you need any help. Good luck


----------



## Jem

OMG not more doggy talk :lol: :lol: :lol:

However, it was quite interesting as it goes ! nice post


----------



## StephenC

kawikid said:


> Humpin fvck!!!!! You have a gardener!!! Thats sooooo middle class. :lol:
> 
> I remember ages ago i saw you post saying you spent a fortune on rawhide an sh1t for the pooch. (might be wrong though, in which case, just ignore me)
> 
> There's no way i can post anything about diet and training in here seeing as i hardly have a fvckin clue.... but on the mutt front i'm alright....
> 
> Have you tried Blue on raw lamb bones? They'll make a big change in him and save you a fortune. You can get them from Morrisons in the meat section. They just wrap up a bundle and sell them for about 20p.
> 
> They will lean him up, brighten his eyes, really clean up his teeth, get rid of bad dog breath, and his crap will dry up and go harder, clears anal glands.
> 
> I give mine one every 2nd day in the morning so it has time to get through for the tea time walk.
> 
> Rawhide and pigs ears are total pi$h. Just fat and water.
> 
> Need to put a towel down though as it can get messy....
> 
> View attachment 37237
> 
> 
> Results in this kinda satisfaction.... :lol: :lol:... I definately wouldn't let her lie like this around Hacks and Winger though....:laugh:
> 
> View attachment 37238


Gona try Koda on lamb bones n see how he gets on.

I had him on James Wellbeloved food from a pup and then all of a sudden he starting getting the major skitters from it, the only thing that doesnt seem to cause it is "Butchers meaty meals" im ashamed to say. So what I do is cook mince through it to up the protein content.

Any idea's on a good quality food to try him on, price aint an issue, unless its gold plated :tongue:


----------



## leafman

kawikid said:


> Raw feeding is very primal and can bring out Really sorry Zara for spamming you journal.
> 
> Leafy, i'll be happy to talk to you on PM about it if you need any help. Good luck


Thanks for reply, it was a old dog i had and since i got her at the age of 4 she was bit stuck in her ways. I had lots of problems with her tbh, but no longer have her. She didnt get on with one of my dogs and i also had a lack of trust wich was a serious issue with havin kids. The dogs i have now are fine. I replaced her with a puppy as i always feel safer when i have brought a dog up myself. Cheers mate anyways :thumbup1:

Hi jack finished from me :whistling:


----------



## kawikid

StephenC said:


> Gona try Koda on lamb bones n see how he gets on.
> 
> I had him on James Wellbeloved food from a pup and then all of a sudden he starting getting the major skitters from it, the only thing that doesnt seem to cause it is "Butchers meaty meals" im ashamed to say. So what I do is cook mince through it to up the protein content.
> 
> Any idea's on a good quality food to try him on, price aint an issue, unless its gold plated :tongue:


As long as you all dont go to my Morrisons store and snap up all the bones it's cool. My only competition just now is the grannys making soups. :lol:

Remember if there's a load there just buy the lot and freeze them. They defrost ok in 24hrs.

I had the same problem. More raw food helps, but in the end it was

Arden Grange chicken and rice that settled her down. Or if he's got a sensitive stomach Arden Grange Salmon and rice. I started on that then weaned onto the chicken.

You can get breeder bags that dont have the fancy labels for about 23-27quid depending on what you go for.

Fvck.... Zara's gonna flip with all this hijacking.:laugh: Suppose it's no worse than the 7 pages of deep fry chat in Ram's journal. :thumb: :lol:


----------



## StephenC

kawikid said:


> As long as you all dont go to my Morrisons store and snap up all the bones it's cool. My only competition just now is the grannys making soups. :lol:
> 
> Remember if there's a load there just buy the lot and freeze them. They defrost ok in 24hrs.
> 
> I had the same problem. More raw food helps, but in the end it was
> 
> Arden Grange chicken and rice that settled her down. Or if he's got a sensitive stomach Arden Grange Salmon and rice. I started on that then weaned onto the chicken.
> 
> You can get breeder bags that dont have the fancy labels for about 23-27quid depending on what you go for.
> 
> *Fvck.... Zara's gonna flip with all this hijacking.:laugh: Suppose it's no worse than the 7 pages of deep fry chat in Ram's journal.* :thumb: :lol:


And more nutritious:tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

kawikid said:


> Humpin fvck!!!!! You have a gardener!!! Thats sooooo middle class. :lol:
> 
> I remember ages ago i saw you post saying you spent a fortune on rawhide an sh1t for the pooch. (might be wrong though, in which case, just ignore me)
> 
> There's no way i can post anything about diet and training in here seeing as i hardly have a fvckin clue.... but on the mutt front i'm alright....
> 
> Have you tried Blue on raw lamb bones? They'll make a big change in him and save you a fortune. You can get them from Morrisons in the meat section. They just wrap up a bundle and sell them for about 20p.
> 
> They will lean him up, brighten his eyes, really clean up his teeth, get rid of bad dog breath, and his crap will dry up and go harder, clears anal glands.
> 
> I give mine one every 2nd day in the morning so it has time to get through for the tea time walk.
> 
> Rawhide and pigs ears are total pi$h. Just fat and water.
> 
> Need to put a towel down though as it can get messy....
> 
> View attachment 37237
> 
> 
> Results in this kinda satisfaction.... :lol: :lol:... I definately wouldn't let her lie like this around Hacks and Winger though....:laugh:
> 
> View attachment 37238


Nowt wrong with having a gardener..... better than doing it yourself!!!! :tongue:

I give him the rawhide stuff cos its clean lol..... there is not a snowballs chance in hell of that mutt of mine keeping anything you gave him on top of a towel  On top of that, the cat dnt like rawhide and she'd take bones off him 

Thankfully mutley dnt have dog breath anyway so thats one less thing to worry about :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

....sort of training related....... had a massage today on rear delt. Beauty therapist at my work does it for me sometimes and she is actually much better than the sports massage I had the other week lol. Feels a little better already :thumbup1:

Chest/biceps tomorrow too so it wont come into play much so fingers crossed gets a little bit better.

Contemplating a few options for treatment on it just now as discovered my right shoulder is now sitting a little higher than my left :sad:


----------



## The Chauffeur

Zara-Leoni said:


> can I just say.... irrelevant to anything...
> 
> Opened back door.
> 
> :innocent:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

lmfao... god bless selective editing :laugh:


----------



## hackskii

Natty.......Fatty.............Fly by..............By a strait guy.... :lol:

Been sick so I have not posted lately. :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

hackskii said:


> *Natty.......Fatty.............Fly by*..............By a strait guy.... :lol:
> 
> Been sick so I have not posted lately. :cursing:


Oi, you're stealing my lines!!!!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## winger

You two get a room!


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> You two get a room!


If I got a room we would both be thin by the time we left the room. :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

hackskii said:


> If I got a room we would both be thin by the time we left the room. :whistling:


Book it!!!!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## hackskii

Beklet said:


> Book it!!!!! :laugh::laugh:


Haaaa haaaa, man that is the best offer I have had all day. :whistling:

Wait, I have not had an offer in like a year and I am married. :confused1:


----------



## jw007

So Z...

How was training today???


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> So Z...
> 
> How was training today???


Ahh well babe... funny you should ask... :tongue: :wink: .......

Chest and Biceps tonight 

*Bench:*

warm up empty bar x 12

40kg x 8

40kg x 6

50kg x 6

*60kg x 2 **PB*  ....... then x4 more with spotters fingers under the bar... defo took some weight the last 2-3 lol.

First words out my mouth when I sat up....? "Ok. 2 weeks at that then am going for 70....." :laugh:

*
Incline DB Press:*

12.5kg x 8

12.5kg x 7

12.5kg x 8

*Pec Deck Flyes:*

(gay I know but the ISO thing was being used)

5 plates x 10

5 plates x 10

5 plates x 10

*Seated DB Curls:*

12.5kg x 6

12.5kg x 6

12.5kg x 6

*DB Preacher Curls:*

10kg x 10

10kg x 9

10kg x 9


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ahh well babe... funny you should ask... :tongue: :wink: .......
> 
> Chest and Biceps tonight
> 
> *Bench:*
> 
> warm up empty bar x 12
> 
> 40kg x 8
> 
> 40kg x 6
> 
> 50kg x 6
> 
> *60kg x 2 **PB*  ....... then x4 more with spotters fingers under the bar... defo took some weight the last 2-3 lol.
> 
> First words out my mouth when I sat up....? "Ok. 2 weeks at that then am going for 70....." :laugh:


*BOOOOOMM!!!!!*

Very strong Z, well done Im super impressed

No more barbie workouts now eh







:beer:

xxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ok so.... diet stuff and all that....

Struggling to drink all my water... my own fault. I don't keep on top of it enough :sad: Making more concerted effort now though... Have drastically cut down the pepsi max as was drinking that instead, and thats helped.

IBS is being a total bugger. Stomach is very distended just now and I am retaining water bad. Really not sure whats causing it so as of today have cut out eggnation.... will eliminate one thing at a time. Had my cheat meal at the weekend there so dont have one this weekend as they are fortnightly. Oddly... although I baulked at this, I've been fine with it and not craving things too badly tbh.

Meals are pretty much as follows just now though things are subject to change at Lee's discrection:

*
1: Shake & Oats*

*
2: Solid meal*

*
3: Solid meal*

*
4: PWO Shake inc carbs*

*
5: Solid meal*

*
6: Shake or Quark*

*
Protein: 210gms *

*
Carbs: 100gms*

*
Fats: 50gms ish approx*

Solid meals are rice & either turkey mince, chicken, prawns or beef escalopes (the type with no fat on) sliced into thin strips. I have a big spoon of extra virgin olive oil with each meal so can use some of this to stir fry beef or chicken, and usually add either chilli powder & chilli purée or garlic & ginger for flavour to most meals.

Nothing complicated, and I am feeling pretty good on it tbh 

Doing 40 mins cardio most mornings and going to start doing it on non training nights now as well.

*Supplements at the minute are:*

Extreme Pro6

Extreme Carbs (pwo)

Extreme Kre-Alkyln

Extreme Glutamine

Extreme Lean-R (just starting today)

(seeing a pattern here....? :tongue: )

Also taking;

ECA 30+ once a day in the mornings before cardio.

Inosine as recommended by Ramsay and its doing wonders :thumbup1:

Vit C 3gms daily, Vit D, Multivit...

*"other" supps: *Anavar, T3 (just started), GH.

Thats all folks


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> *BOOOOOMM!!!!!*
> 
> Very strong Z, well done Im super impressed
> 
> No more barbie workouts now eh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :beer:
> 
> xxx


Nope.... 

Though I think this kinda training is a bit addictive...... :tongue:


----------



## jonti1leg

lean-r is the dogs bollox...love it....CNP's pro lean is also a good alternative...and few quid cheaper too.

What a few CLA in there Zar, you'll trim up a treat with all that


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jonti1leg said:


> lean-r is the dogs bollox...love it....CNP's pro lean is also a good alternative...and few quid cheaper too.
> 
> What a few CLA in there Zar, you'll trim up a treat with all that


I get all my supplements at cost price as I am sponsored 

Have used Lean-R's several times before and have to say I do rate them :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:



> *Protein: 210gms *
> 
> *
> Carbs: 100gms*
> 
> *
> Fats: 50gms ish approx*


You need that much protein :whistling:

Some might say 3 meals a day and cables are all that are required:thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> You need that much protein :whistling:
> 
> Some might say 3 meals a day and cables are all that are required:thumb:


Some might look like shit with minimal results for their years and years of training too...... :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel

You fukers just won't let bygones be bygones lol


----------



## jw007

Uriel said:


> You fukers just won't let bygones be bygones lol


You more of a lurker these days mate:lol: :lol:

Hows things??


----------



## Uriel

jw007 said:


> You more of a lurker these days mate:lol: :lol:
> 
> Hows things??


great bud (Now) - yeah had to be a worker drone civvy for a couple of months but I'm back to my old tricks and shall lurk no more.... :thumbup1:

Hearing you have test levels approximating a 12 YO schoolgiril these days?? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> You fukers just won't let bygones be bygones lol


ffs Muriel where ya been? Its almost been respectable and civilised around here recently


----------



## jw007

Uriel said:


> great bud (Now) - yeah had to be a worker drone civvy for a couple of months but I'm back to my old tricks and shall lurk no more.... :thumbup1:
> 
> *Hearing you have test levels approximating a 12 YO schoolgiril *these days?? :whistling: :lol:


Well good news for you:thumb:

Seems I have, Still out gun you tho (with 2 torn arms LMFAO)

Not sure for how much longer tho :lol: :lol: :lol:

You wont coax me back to mega dosing...... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> ffs Muriel where ya been? Its almost been respectable and civilised around here recently


Cheers Zar, you taking this training sh1t sensibly now at last or still training like Tiny Tom?


----------



## Uriel

jw007 said:


> Well good news for you:thumb:
> 
> Seems I have, Still out gun you tho (with 2 torn arms LMFAO)
> 
> Not sure for how much longer tho :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You wont coax me back to mega dosing...... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


You'll always out gun me ya fukin strong freaky b'stad........I'll always be able to cum much quicker than you in bed though.........dho!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> Cheers Zar, you taking this training sh1t sensibly now at last or still training like Tiny Tom?


I seem to have become addicted to lifting heavy things just for its own sake, rather than mincing about with pink dumbells.... who'da thunk it hey? :tongue: :whistling:


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> I seem to have become addicted to lifting heavy things just for its own sake, rather than mincing about with pink dumbells.... who'da thunk it hey? :tongue: :whistling:


Well your body wasn't the worst looking thing on the planet when you were fannying around so you should be a right wee fuking unit this year:thumbup1:

Easy on they big big calves though on ya- you know how JW gets when he's "out gunned":lol:


----------



## jonti1leg

Zara-Leoni said:


> I get all my supplements at cost price as I am sponsored
> 
> Have used Lean-R's several times before and have to say I do rate them :thumbup1:


i meant to put "whack a few cla in there" not "what"...doh...

Yeh, i know what you mean bout cost price stuff....makes a big difference doesnt it? :thumb:


----------



## winger

Beta fly by!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> Well your body wasn't the worst looking thing on the planet when you were fannying around so you should be a right wee fuking unit this year:thumbup1:
> 
> Easy on they big big calves though on ya- you know how JW gets when he's "out gunned":lol:


Awww cheers kiddo 

I only started this way a couple months ago so tbh it might be more noticable next year than this, but I can already see small changes so it should be an improvement at least 

Its alright.... I'm still training like an absolute gay in one respect... still not training my legs :whistling: so he's safe for a while yet 

Trained them once few months back... gave it up as a bad job lmao. Well reminded though... might give it a bash again soon, see how that goes. TBH I was kinda focused on sorting out the whole DL/Bench stuff and the idea just kinda fell by the wayside.

Squats hey.... hmm.... worth a thought. Summat else new to try :thumbup1:

Need to sort out the ol' hamstrings though... horrifically tight and means pelvis is crappily unflexible. :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jonti1leg said:


> i meant to put "whack a few cla in there" not "what"...doh...
> 
> Yeh, i know what you mean bout cost price stuff....makes a big difference doesnt it? :thumb:


Certainly does :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Post cheat meal/IBS/Weight etc update.....

Weights now 1lb above pre-cheat meal weight (cheat meal was monday) and still badly bloated with IBS so tbh thats quite reassuring....

Asuming bloating/water retention has settled by monday then I'd expect weight to be down


----------



## Ak_88

Zara-Leoni said:


> Squats hey.... hmm.... worth a thought. Summat else new to try :thumbup1:
> 
> Need to sort out the ol' hamstrings though... horrifically tight and means pelvis is crappily unflexible. :tongue:


Thought about any static stretching, dynamic mobility work and foam rolling to loosen them up? Squatting and DL'ing is no fun with tight thighs and hips.

Had to do the above to get mine a bit more nimble around autumn of last year as they were giving my back a truckload of grief. Adds probably 10 minutes onto a session in total, nothing major.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> Thought about any static stretching, dynamic mobility work and foam rolling to loosen them up? Squatting and DL'ing is no fun with tight thighs and hips.
> 
> Had to do the above to get mine a bit more nimble around autumn of last year as they were giving my back a truckload of grief. Adds probably 10 minutes onto a session in total, nothing major.


In a word, No.

Pmsl. I know I know I know.... but thats the honest answer lol. :tongue:


----------



## Ak_88

Give a handful of these a go at some point to find out how tight your hips are;

http://stronglifts.com/7-dynamic-stretches-to-improve-your-hip-mobility/

Static stretches i'd do hams, adductors, hip flexors, and medial/maximus glutes, can't go far wrong after that!


----------



## Jem

Ak_88 said:


> Give a handful of these a go at some point to find out how tight your hips are;
> 
> http://stronglifts.com/7-dynamic-stretches-to-improve-your-hip-mobility/
> 
> Static stretches i'd do hams, adductors, hip flexors, and medial/maximus glutes, can't go far wrong after that!


actually really helpful - repped


----------



## hilly

Looks like things are going good in here zar and ure benching as much as the lad i train with wait till i tell him LMAO. Seems ure having a much better time of it so far than last year if i remember rightly.

regarding the IBS/bloat issue etc not sure if it will help at all or if you have tried it but i found digestive enzymes really helped my stomach when i had issues before xmas.


----------



## RedKola

You girls are doing great! (Jem, Zara)  I'm feeling sorry for myself and jealous I can't get on with things right now as I've been struck down with a bad cold/flu that's went into my chest. :sad: Training is stopped for the time being as has diet, (not eating much at all). Tried doing cardio yesterday morning, managed it but felt like utter ****e all last night. Fcuking p1sh this being ill! :cursing:

But I suppose, I'm not doing a show diet so I can't moan too much! 

Anyhoo, keep up the good work! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

zar just read back - re your benching - fookin hell girlie, well done LMAO !! get some stretching done & get on the squats now !

LA- sorry about that, this nasty feckin bug is taking over ! Just take it easy girl, you will bounce back, you seem well motivated with it all. Show or no show, it's a bummer when you have been making progress

Get well soon xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Re Bench!!! Get in there! :thumb:


----------



## leafman

Congrats on pb on bench zar :thumbup1: Will have that 70k up in no time


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> Give a handful of these a go at some point to find out how tight your hips are;
> 
> http://stronglifts.com/7-dynamic-stretches-to-improve-your-hip-mobility/
> 
> Static stretches i'd do hams, adductors, hip flexors, and medial/maximus glutes, can't go far wrong after that!


I'd like to say yeah I'll try it.... but there's no point lying.... :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hilly said:


> Looks like things are going good in here zar and ure benching as much as the lad i train with wait till i tell him LMAO. Seems ure having a much better time of it so far than last year if i remember rightly.
> 
> regarding the IBS/bloat issue etc not sure if it will help at all or if you have tried it but i found digestive enzymes really helped my stomach when i had issues before xmas.


lmao.... I've passed some of the lads in our gym now too 

I tried them yeah.... found they made me worse  lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> You girls are doing great! (Jem, Zara)  I'm feeling sorry for myself and jealous I can't get on with things right now as I've been struck down with a bad cold/flu that's went into my chest. :sad: Training is stopped for the time being as has diet, (not eating much at all). Tried doing cardio yesterday morning, managed it but felt like utter ****e all last night. Fcuking p1sh this being ill! :cursing:
> 
> But I suppose, I'm not doing a show diet so I can't moan too much!
> 
> Anyhoo, keep up the good work! :thumb:


Lori..... ffs....

*INOSINE!!!!!!! *

lmfao.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> zar just read back - re your benching - fookin hell girlie, well done LMAO !! get some stretching done & get on the squats now !


Cheers chick 

No point pretending I'll stretch cos I wont. I can say yes and agree to shut ppl up but I know for a fact I wont do it.

Sometimes I stretch my hamstrings but only if I am standing waiting on someone or bored.

I'll try squatting anyway probs 



ElfinTan said:


> Re Bench!!! Get in there! :thumb:


Cheers chicky


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Congrats on pb on bench zar :thumbup1: Will have that 70k up in no time


Hope so mate :thumbup1:

The 60kg was right to chest and didn't feel as hard as I expected so fingers crossed


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers chick
> 
> No point pretending I'll stretch cos I wont. I can say yes and agree to shut ppl up but I know for a fact I wont do it.
> 
> Sometimes I stretch my hamstrings but only if I am standing waiting on someone or bored.
> 
> I'll try squatting anyway probs
> 
> Cheers chicky


LOL re when you're standing waiting - I'm the same zar :lol: :lol: :lol: however.....I am going to start ! I really, really am - next week sometime ...really ! I dont care if I look like a complete pleb, I feel the need to stretch; fink I'm missing out on something here :laugh:

I will do them in lieu of you and let you know if it makes any difference :thumbup1:

Prob just burn more sorely needed energy but anyhoo :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> LOL re when you're standing waiting - I'm the same zar :lol: :lol: :lol: however.....I am going to start ! I really, really am - next week sometime ...really ! I dont care if I look like a complete pleb, I feel the need to stretch; fink I'm missing out on something here :laugh:
> 
> I will do them in lieu of you and let you know if it makes any difference :thumbup1:
> 
> Prob just burn more sorely needed energy but anyhoo :beer:


lmao.... its just another thing that I know I should do but dont have time/inclination for.... knowing the necessity/benefits makes sod all difference. :tongue:

Ok... you can be test subject  :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'd like to say yeah I'll try it.... but there's no point lying.... :laugh:


All's i can do is lead the horse to water :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hope so mate :thumbup1:
> 
> The 60kg was right to chest and didn't feel as hard as I expected so fingers crossed


Still stuck on 60 - for some reason can't get it off chest.....meh I'll stick to dumbbells :laugh:

I'm crap at stretching - I know I should at least stretch my legs afterwards but I don't, no wonder I walk like an old woman!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Still stuck on 60 - for some reason can't get it off chest.....meh I'll stick to dumbbells :laugh:
> 
> I'm crap at stretching - I know I should at least stretch my legs afterwards but I don't, no wonder I walk like an old woman!


get a few eph in ya - you'll get it no bother  :thumb: :tongue:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> get a few eph in ya - you'll get it no bother  :thumb: :tongue:


Lol no chance...but your earlier post reminded me I have half a bottle of Lean-R kicking about.......:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Lol no chance...but your earlier post reminded me I have half a bottle of Lean-R kicking about.......:laugh:


Half a dozen of them then and you should be good to go :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Uriel

Listen - If any of you chicks want stretching...............(blah blah blah, even I'm not that bad!)lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> Listen - If any of you chicks want stretching...............(blah blah blah, even I'm not that bad!)lol


ya ya ya.....

...least you're joking... unlike some gimpy sleazy [email protected] :whistling:


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> ya ya ya.....
> 
> ...least you're joking... unlike some* gimpy sleazy [email protected]*... :whistling:


I'm fairly sure JW is joking too:lol:


----------



## dmcc

Uriel you can stretch me out any time... :whistling:


----------



## Ak_88

If you're offering Uriel;


----------



## Uriel

dmcc said:


> Uriel you can stretch me out any time... :whistling:


If it'll ease a stiff throbbing tightness, I feel I may be able to..........oh behave:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> I'm fairly sure JW is joking too:lol:


Aww now now....

Joe knows he's welcome to come perv in my journal anytime he likes... :devil2:

:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> If it'll ease a stiff throbbing tightness, I feel I may be able to..........oh behave:lol:


lmao.... you auditioning for a carry-on film uriel?  :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

K.... training update.

Shoulders today.... this is really not interesting pmsl 

*DB Press:*

10kg x 10

10kg x 10 (gym was freezing couldnt warm up)

12.5kg x 9

12.5kg x 9

...could have tried 15 if I had a spotter.... :cursing:

*DB Side Raises:*

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

10kg x 8

10kg x 9

*BB Wide Grip Front Raises:*

17.5kg x 8

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 9

....and that was all.

Boring :yawn:

Couple gym pics.... am not looking great tbh. Some of it is water as weights went back up after cheat meal and not come back down again which I reckon is partly due to IBS playing up.... but am not gner blame water as I am not pleased with current state of affairs.

Started T3 last week just... started LeanR's yesterday... other than that not been using any fat burners except the odd ECA 30+ capsule before cardio.

As a result of current status cardio is getting increased a bit. Cant take clen as I do nails and need a steady hand :cursing:



















Forgot shoes etc to take proper pics so just got couple snaps to have a look.


----------



## dmcc

All ärse-llcking aside, you look bigger than last year. But dear god, get a photographer who can focus! :lol:


----------



## Uriel

I do think you've thickened your shoulders, upper arms and widened your upper back and shoulders....seem to have kept your lower half trim.

I think you look half decent there, not a horrible amount to do for a show really


----------



## hilly

stomach looks to be leaning right up pic is blurry but am sure can see abs coming thru their and looking to have much more mass this year zara


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> All ärse-llcking aside, you look bigger than last year. But dear god, get a photographer who can focus! :lol:


lol yeah sorry about the pic quality peeps... was a spur of the moment half-assed photo taking thing...

Light was poor, forgot to take shoes and pics were taken on phone by someone who had just trained legs and was shaking and trying not to throw up 

Will do again properly next weekend... apologies to sore eyes trying to focus :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> I do think you've thickened your shoulders, upper arms and widened your upper back and shoulders....seem to have kept your lower half trim.
> 
> I think you look half decent there, not a horrible amount to do for a show really


Cheers Uriel... I don't train legs at all :whistling:

I am considering starting now but they always were bit bigger than upper body before.. Now I prefer the shape I have :thumbup1:

Upper body defo bigger I reckon since Joe's kicked my ass and am deadlifting and benching now and training a different way :thumbup1:

I know It's achievable in the time I have but am gonna have to go some now cos I am a bit behind..


----------



## Irish Beast




----------



## Zara-Leoni

hilly said:


> stomach looks to be leaning right up pic is blurry but am sure can see abs coming thru their and looking to have much more mass this year zara


Yeah pic quality is shoite.... Sorry.

Going by last years stage weight and the fact I may have a couple lbs more muscle this year, I still have about a stone and a half to lose in 9 weeks.... just over 2lbs a week although will drop extra couple lbs in the last week with water manipulation so say 2lbs a week min from here on in, or am fecked.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Irish Beast said:


>


Lol... another random IB interjection from youtube... :tongue:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah pic quality is shoite.... Sorry.
> 
> Going by last years stage weight and the fact I may have a couple lbs more muscle this year, I still have about a stone and a half to lose in 9 weeks.... just over 2lbs a week although will drop extra couple lbs in the last week with water manipulation so say *2lbs a week min from here on in, or am fecked.*


You and me both...I have double the amount to lose though lol argh!!!

Have a week of spring cleaning and digging to do - does that count as cardio? :lol:


----------



## Jem

Yo yo ! I have no idea how much I need to lose - at least you have an idea lol


----------



## jw007

Hmmm

you look sh1t

As you were

xxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Hmmm
> 
> you look sh1t
> 
> As you were
> 
> xxx


 

............up yer bum Joseph............. :001_tt2:

Love you too 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> You and me both...I have double the amount to lose though lol argh!!!
> 
> Have a week of spring cleaning and digging to do - does that count as cardio? :lol:


Hey.... cardio's cardio :thumb:

(some forms are more fun than others though lol :whistling:  )


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Yo yo ! I have no idea how much I need to lose - at least you have an idea lol


I think I'd rather not know - Ignorance is bliss 

Can't worry about what you dont know about hey? lol :tongue:


----------



## rs007

jw007 said:


> Hmmm
> 
> you look sh1t
> 
> As you were
> 
> xxx


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hey Zara, you got JO'd too :lol:

He's right though, you look sh1t tbh

:lol:

Look to have gained some size, proper non-girly training methods paying off!

Condition wise wee bit behind possibly from where you would like to be to be to be comfortable (just like myself really)... but like you say, if you nail it nice and consistent from here on in, you should be alright 

Did you need a surgeon to remove those fvcking bottoms from your crack or what????? :lol:

Overall, looking good.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hey Zara, you got JO'd too :lol:
> 
> He's right though, you look sh1t tbh
> 
> :lol:


Yup.

Yet somehow we both told him we luffs him in response.... how did that one work...? :confused1:

I feel we may have been duped..... :sneaky2:



rs007 said:


> Look to have gained some size, proper non-girly training methods paying off!
> 
> Condition wise wee bit behind possibly from where you would like to be to be to be comfortable (just like myself really)... but like you say, if you nail it nice and consistent from here on in, you should be alright
> 
> Did you need a surgeon to remove those fvcking bottoms from your crack or what????? :lol:
> 
> Overall, looking good.


Ahhh yep. Am bit behind. Not irrecoverably so but defo not in a comfortable situation as you say.

I know what I need to do, and I know what I've not been doing. (inconsistent cardio, not drinking enough water, no fat-burning things etc). I suppose on the scale of things, thats better than if I HAD been doing all those things and was still in this situation. Maybe started a wee bit complacent this year due to starting off leaner than before.

I'd lost 5lbs a week ago... am now 1lb heavier than I was (cheat was on monday) which is partially down to water (maybe from cheat either that or IBS). I expect to be 2-3lbs lighter than I am now by end of this week. Minimum.

Non girly training is the way forward :thumb:

Hey - don't diss the pink playboy trackies ya fecker.... those are my deadlifting trackies ya naa.... :cool2: :tongue:


----------



## leafman

Hope u dont mind posting pic up again lol, but shoulders and back have come on loads i think. Will be all them deadlifts thickening back, 100k plus deads :thumbup1: Can see difference from last year considerably (did i just try spell that word lol ) Did i get it right :confused1: :lol: Anyways good progress and sh1te pics :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Hope u dont mind posting pic up again lol, but shoulders and back have come on loads i think. Will be all them deadlifts thickening back, 100k plus deads :thumbup1: Can see difference from last year considerably (did i just try spell that word lol ) Did i get it right :confused1: :lol: Anyways good progress and sh1te pics :tongue:


Cheers Kev... yup spelled it right 

In all honesty... I've been moaning recently that none of my t-shirts and tops fit me anymore pmsl... so something must be happening :tongue: Right now I am reduced to vests and about 2 t-shirts that are stretchy and big enough for me to still wear


----------



## hackskii

You have gained some size.

I think that is the perfect weight for you.

Not for comp mind you but that is a very nice weight.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> You have gained some size.
> 
> I think that is the perfect weight for you.
> 
> Not for comp mind you but that is a very nice weight.


Yeah am comfortable at this weight... tbh I stuck at around this weight or 2-3lbs less for most of last year but it was only at the very very end of the year that I added another half a stone :cursing:


----------



## Kate1976

Impressive gunnage lady 

Bought any news shoes lately? :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Kate1976 said:


> Impressive gunnage lady
> 
> Bought any news shoes lately? :whistling:


Ha ha not since the last pair


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Not well :sad:

Went to gym (an hour late after trying to psyche myself up.... knew I didn't feel "right"). Got there, started training, head started pounding and kept thinking was about to spew... got through one exercise, went to do the next (chins) and realised there was nobody around that I know/like well enough to ask to spot me so gave it up as a bad job and came home (and nearly threw up in the car park on way to car).

Currently lying on sofa with laptop on knee feeling sorry for myself and trying to keep protein shake down :sad:

Before I wussed out I managed....

*DL:*

60kg x 10

80kg x 6

90kg x 3

100kg x 1

TBH it was all a struggle and felt harder than normal.....

Sucks being me today. Going for early bath and bed I feel.


----------



## dmcc

Might be all you need though.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Might be all you need though.


Could be right... was tired this morning x


----------



## rs007

angry super paranoid grumpy 12 hours since last cheat and in a huff driveby


----------



## RedKola

He's in a huff coz I won't tell him what I know Zara! :lol:

I won't break! :thumb: :lol:


----------



## rs007

I'm moving back to my mums, we were meant to be 100% honest with each other :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> angry super paranoid grumpy 12 hours since last cheat and in a huff driveby


Least you got a cheat AND you can take clen :sneaky2:

No need for paranoia..... is funny, not bad :tongue:


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> No need for paranoia..... is funny, not bad :tongue:


TFFT I thought for a minute you had arranged Prodiver to shagogram me, I couldn't fight him off at the best of times, never mind in my depleted state on acount of only having 2 full cheat days per week :whistling:


----------



## RedKola

rs007 said:


> I'm moving back to my mums, we were meant to be 100% honest with each other :cursing:


Cheerio! :thumbup1:

:lol:


----------



## dmcc

rs007 said:


> TFFT I thought for a minute you had arranged Prodiver to shagogram me, I couldn't fight him off at the best of times, never mind in my depleted state on acount of only having 2 full cheat days per week :whistling:


Not, Prodiver............. :devil2:


----------



## hackskii

rs007 said:


> I'm moving back to my mums, we were meant to be 100% honest with each other :cursing:


Do what I do mate, cut her off (no sex). :whistling:


----------



## rs007

dmcc said:


> Not, Prodiver............. :devil2:


Oh sh1t


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> He's in a huff coz I won't tell him what I know Zara! :lol:
> 
> I won't break! :thumb: :lol:


lmfao.... thats the game :thumb:



rs007 said:


> TFFT I thought for a minute you had arranged Prodiver to shagogram me, I couldn't fight him off at the best of times, never mind in my depleted state on acount of only having 2 full cheat days per week :whistling:


pmsfl... dnt make me laugh my head hurts and I feel sick its not good! :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Get well soon chick

what on earth have you been doing to ramsey ?

Oh and nice pink pants !


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Get well soon chick
> 
> what on earth have you been doing to ramsey ?
> 
> Oh and nice pink pants !


They're my deadlifting breeks Jem lmfao :laugh:

Can't tell u on here it will ruin the surprise :cool2:

Gner be sh1te now anyway theres been too much build up :laugh:


----------



## RedKola

Zara-Leoni said:


> They're my deadlifting breeks Jem lmfao :laugh:
> 
> Can't tell u on here it will ruin the surprise :cool2:
> 
> *Gner be sh1te now anyway theres been too much build up* :laugh:


Yeah, but it's the not knowing when everyone else does that's killing him - much funnier! LMAO :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

leafman said:


> Hope u dont mind posting pic up again lol, but shoulders and back have come on loads i think. Will be all them deadlifts thickening back, 100k plus deads :thumbup1: Can see difference from last year considerably (did i just try spell that word lol ) Did i get it right :confused1: :lol: Anyways good progress and sh1te pics :tongue:


SHOULDERS LOOKING AWSOME ZAR:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> Yeah, but it's the not knowing when everyone else does that's killing him - much funnier! LMAO :lol: :thumb:


Ha ha bet he's sulking like a big wean.... :laugh:



Jay.32 said:


> SHOULDERS LOOKING AWSOME ZAR:thumbup1:


Cheers Jay... Well thats the point of all this - to gain muscle - so glad its working!  I haven't really posted pics in ages just been busy training hard and trying to eat properly etc all last year. Suppose at least that way when you do post up something then people can see you put your money where your mouth is regarding all the training posts etc that have been made and thats its not all just been waffle 

I can see the changes myself (mainly cos clothes dnt fit lmao) but from the positive comments from ppl on here its nice to know others can see too so obviously Joes advice is working :thumbup1:

In fact quite a few of the girls are putting their money where there mouth is this year and actually getting up on stage and proving that they are in it - and here - for the right reasons.... Bek, Jem, BC, Lin, Kate1976, BettyBoo.... its good to see  :thumbup1:


----------



## rodrigo

those are one lucky set of trainin pants Z lol


----------



## rodrigo

:whistling: your guns look superb by the way Z :thumb: great shape and size for a girlie:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ha ha bet he's sulking like a big wean.... :laugh:
> 
> Cheers Jay... Well thats the point of all this - to gain muscle - so glad its working!  I haven't really posted pics in ages just been busy training hard and trying to eat properly etc all last year. Suppose at least that way when you do post up something then people can see you put your money where your mouth is regarding all the training posts etc that have been made and thats its not all just been waffle
> 
> I can see the changes myself (mainly cos clothes dnt fit lmao) but from the positive comments from ppl on here its nice to know others can see too so obviously Joes advice is working :thumbup1:
> 
> In fact quite a few of the girls are putting their money where there mouth is this year and actually getting up on stage and proving that they are in it - and here - for the right reasons.... Bek, Jem, BC, Lin, Kate1976, BettyBoo.... its good to see  :thumbup1:


  :whistling: :thumb: :lol:


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ha ha bet he's sulking like a big wean.... :laugh:
> 
> Cheers Jay... Well thats the point of all this - to gain muscle - so glad its working!  I haven't really posted pics in ages just been busy training hard and trying to eat properly etc all last year. Suppose at least that way when you do post up something then people can see you put your money where your mouth is regarding all the training posts etc that have been made and thats its not all just been waffle
> 
> I can see the changes myself (mainly cos clothes dnt fit lmao) but from the positive comments from ppl on here its nice to know others can see too so obviously Joes advice is working :thumbup1:
> 
> In fact quite a few of the girls are putting their money where there mouth is this year and actually getting up on stage and proving that they are in it - and here - for the right reasons.... Bek, Jem, BC, Lin, Kate1976, BettyBoo.... its good to see  :thumbup1:


 :thumb: :lol: :lol: :thumb:

:whistling:


----------



## Beklet

MissBC said:


> :thumb: :lol: :lol: :thumb:
> 
> :whistling:


You missed 

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## MissBC

Beklet said:


> You missed
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


oh **** yea i forgot that one



maybe a bit of this too

:gun_bandana:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hahaha!

Hows the dieting going anyway girlies? Looking forward to stepping on stage and showing off all that lovely muscle?  :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

MissBC said:


> oh **** yea i forgot that one
> 
> 
> 
> maybe a bit of this too
> 
> :gun_bandana:


Outgunned.......

:2guns:

:lol: (yeah right mah gunz ain't loaded today...)


----------



## Beklet

Dieting good, though as I have a week off, I keep getting up at meal 2 time then failing to eat them all.... :ban:

Off to gym in a bit, should be quietish, it's snowing too......

Am getting addicted to oatcakes...well, at least I'm eating oats :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Outgunned.......
> 
> :2guns:
> 
> :lol: (yeah right mah gunz ain't loaded today...)


Haha.... hey.... least we lot have guns..... :whistling:  :thumb:



Beklet said:


> Dieting good, though as I have a week off, I keep getting up at meal 2 time then failing to eat them all.... :ban:
> 
> Off to gym in a bit, should be quietish, it's snowing too......
> 
> Am getting addicted to oatcakes...well, at least I'm eating oats :lol:


Hmmm yeah because of my working hours mine get a bit all over the shop sometimes... I usually manage them all though.

I looove oatcakes when I am dieting they taste awesome....!!! :thumb:

Meant to say on here... feeling ill last night and all. I must have pulled something when I was deadlifting and not realised it at the time! At the time I started feeling sick and got a sudden blinding headache.... headache carried on all night and i had to take dihydrocodeine and go to bed. Woke up at 7am in agony! Neck was seriously painful and I had a migraine-type headache and felt sick. Had to take more dihydrocodeine which knocked me out and I slept til 1230 lol. Its obviously not worn off yet as I have morpheine type itches on my nose/face lol... so will see how feel when it does but I reckon I've pulled something. My lower back feels bit nippy too when move certain ways.


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Haha.... hey.... least we lot have guns..... :whistling:  :thumb:
> 
> Hmmm yeah because of my working hours mine get a bit all over the shop sometimes... I usually manage them all though.
> 
> I looove oatcakes when I am dieting they taste awesome....!!! :thumb:
> 
> Meant to say on here... feeling ill last night and all. I must have pulled something when I was deadlifting and not realised it at the time! At the time I started feeling sick and got a sudden blinding headache.... headache carried on all night and i had to take dihydrocodeine and go to bed. Woke up at 7am in agony! Neck was seriously painful and I had a migraine-type headache and felt sick. Had to take more dihydrocodeine which knocked me out and I slept til 1230 lol. Its obviously not worn off yet as I have morpheine type itches on my nose/face lol... so will see how feel when it does but I reckon I've pulled something. My lower back feels bit nippy too when move certain ways.


Ouch......mine plays up after skating...get a pain at top of hip - if I'm doing back today may do some Good mornings to try to sort it - though I suspect it may be an ab weakness, I was told plank would help.....that and having smaller boobies (can't help that tho lol!) :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Ouch......mine plays up after skating...get a pain at top of hip - if I'm doing back today may do some Good mornings to try to sort it - though I suspect it may be an ab weakness, I was told plank would help.....that and having smaller boobies (can't help that tho lol!) :laugh:


You dont wanna help that.... who the hell wants small boobies anyway? Least you have a decent set to show off :thumbup1: :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> You dont wanna help that.... who the hell wants small boobies anyway? Least you have a decent set to show off :thumbup1: :thumb:


For now......


----------



## Jay.32

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ha ha bet he's sulking like a big wean.... :laugh:
> 
> Cheers Jay... Well thats the point of all this - to gain muscle - so glad its working!  I haven't really posted pics in ages just been busy training hard and trying to eat properly etc all last year. Suppose at least that way when you do post up something then people can see you put your money where your mouth is regarding all the training posts etc that have been made and thats its not all just been waffle
> 
> I can see the changes myself (mainly cos clothes dnt fit lmao) but from the positive comments from ppl on here its nice to know others can see too so obviously Joes advice is working :thumbup1:
> 
> In fact quite a few of the girls are putting their money where there mouth is this year and actually getting up on stage and proving that they are in it - and here - for the right reasons.... Bek, Jem, BC, Lin, Kate1976, BettyBoo.... its good to see  :thumbup1:


Yes yes... all you girlies are doing so well and I have posted comments to most of you I think..

I was also very impressed with MissBC back:thumb:

ukm girls:rockon:


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Hows the dieting going anyway girlies? Looking forward to stepping on stage and showing off all that lovely muscle?  :thumbup1:


all going well spanks.....

dieting is boring :ban:

cheat meals are awesome :rockon:

but my bod is finally taking shape which makes it all worth it :bounce:

10 weeks to go


----------



## MissBC

Jay.32 said:


> I was also very impressed with MissBC back:thumb:


thank u


----------



## MissBC

Beklet said:


> Outgunned.......
> 
> :2guns:
> 
> :lol: (yeah right mah gunz ain't loaded today...)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

il see ur guns and raise you a ninja h34r:


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> Haha.... hey.... least we lot have guns..... :whistling:  :thumb:





Zara-Leoni said:


> You dont wanna help that.... who the hell wants small boobies anyway? Least you have a decent set to show off :thumbup1: :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> all going well spanks.....
> 
> dieting is boring :ban:
> 
> cheat meals are awesome :rockon:
> 
> but my bod is finally taking shape which makes it all worth it :bounce:
> 
> 10 weeks to go


9 weeks for me and only get a cheat every 2 weeks.... is it weird that I'm not really missing cheat meals....????? :confused1:

Is good eh? All those hours/weeks/months/years in the gym suddenly become so much more worthwhile :thumbup1:

Just think too in the summer... nice lean muscle to show off while you're surrounded by fat birds and skinny bints  :thumb:


----------



## rs007

still under floorboards

nothing to report

you didnt see me, right


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> still under floorboards
> 
> nothing to report
> 
> you didnt see me, right


Glad to hear you still have internet under the floorboards..... :whistling:


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> 9 weeks for me and only get a cheat every 2 weeks.... is it weird that I'm not really missing cheat meals....????? :confused1:
> 
> Is good eh? All those hours/weeks/months/years in the gym suddenly become so much more worthwhile :thumbup1:
> 
> Just think too in the summer... nice lean muscle to show off while you're surrounded by fat birds and skinny bints  :thumb:


hahahahaha tbh im not fussed about cheat meals its dam nice having them but i wouldnt miss them toooooo much if i didnt!! i have spent however many months and years having treats so a few weeks without is no biggie!!

But yes can wait till after.... we have booked a post comp holiday to Morocco which will be awesome... 7 days to show off however DB and i may look slightly odd when covered in patchy tan.... we have a day before we fly to get out the exfoliating gloves out lol!!

xx

bring on summer and holidays i say


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> hahahahaha tbh im not fussed about cheat meals its dam nice having them but i wouldnt miss them toooooo much if i didnt!! i have spent however many months and years having treats so a few weeks without is no biggie!!
> 
> But yes can wait till after.... we have booked a post comp holiday to Morocco which will be awesome... 7 days to show off however DB and i may look slightly odd when covered in patchy tan.... we have a day before we fly to get out the exfoliating gloves out lol!!
> 
> xx
> 
> bring on summer and holidays i say


haha good luck with that.... normally takes me about a week to get all tan off :lol:

Ohhhh holidays.... I wanna go on holiday!!!!!!! :sad:

Dont think I will be this year though. Gutted :sad:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Not got much interesting to say but just thought I'd let ppl know am still alive 

I'd say now that diet is starting to kick in. Am almost 7 weeks in with 8 to go and funnily enough I did say at the start to a few ppl it wont really affect me til about half way through :tongue:

Am noticing that I am really starting to "tune out" from ppl in that I feel I am doing that thing where I am on the outside looking in at peope.... I feel quite detached with little empathy for anyone or anything. I know this is going to magnify over the coming weeks.... is only just beginning to manifest now so still not really noticable to other people yet.

Lee agrees with my diagnosis that I am a fat bastard, so as a result I have been instructed to up the dose of certain fat-burning products. The results of which being that I am sweating my tush off in below zero conditions up here and having to drive around with the windows open :tongue:

IBS is being an uncooperative barsteward at the minute and am suffering a lot of bloating and water retention :cursing: However am trying not to get too worked up about it as that should settle as diet goes on and the last few weeks of diet will be extremely clean and free of anything at all that can aggrevate it so theoretically ought not to be an issue when it really matters.

I get a cheat meal this weekend so thats nice  TBH am not really that excited about it.....

Um. Thats all I think


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Oh yeah... might try get better pics after the weekend....


----------



## Bettyboo

hi hun  i thought I would pop by. Can't really say much cause im a bit empty of words this morning and a bit angry lol x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bettyboo said:


> hi hun  i thought I would pop by. Can't really say much *cause im a bit empty of words this morning* and a bit angry lol x


lmao thats quite a diety thing.... :tongue:

The way I get it is, am in a situation where words are required. I have words in my head relating to the situation that I could use... but I actually cba to form the words with my mouth or type them. Its like the bit that connects having the words and actually using them/putting them across doesn't work or its just too much effort...

As for the anger... well from what you said the other day thats maybe not diet related, so chin up dolly and soldier on :tongue: :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

yo zar got 10 for msn - I'm popping on once I have made a coffee xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> yo zar got 10 for msn - I'm popping on once I have made a coffee xx


Aye - go on 'en.... meant to be getting ready but always got time to say hi


----------



## Bettyboo

:whistling: yup :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Hows the dieting going anyway girlies? Looking forward to stepping on stage and showing off all that lovely muscle?  :thumbup1:


Haha...I think I have slight diet madness today lol! I can't seem to stop laughing.......at nothing!! I have chicken fever!!

4 weeks in and I neeeeeeeed a 'reward' meal...but if I get it....it better be fricken worth it!!

Training is going well...starting to see changes in upper bod...lower bod is being a stubborn mofo!! Oh and I am sick of water.....

Hope you're well ms?? BTW - I think we should start our own shoe album on here.....lol:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Kate1976 said:


> Haha...I think I have slight diet madness today lol! I can't seem to stop laughing.......at nothing!! * I have chicken fever!!*
> 
> 4 weeks in and I neeeeeeeed a 'reward' meal...but if I get it....it better be fricken worth it!!
> 
> Training is going well...starting to see changes in upper bod...lower bod is being a stubborn mofo!! Oh and I am sick of water.....
> 
> Hope you're well ms?? BTW - I think we should start our own shoe album on here.....lol:laugh:


"clucking" hell mrs thats not good...... :blink:

:lol: :lol:

Yeah... I have a fat arse. Sucks tbh lol.... lower body's always slow for me too :sad:

Water.... dnt even start me :cursing:

I struggle at the best of times but I decided I was spending a fortune on bottled water (the only 2 I can stomach is evian and that macb strawberry & kiwi stuff) so decided to man up and drink tap water..... OMG. RANK! Its even harder than before which I never thought possible!! :crying:


----------



## Kate1976

Zara-Leoni said:


> "
> 
> Water.... dnt even start me :cursing:
> 
> I struggle at the best of times but I decided I was spending a fortune on bottled water (the only 2 I can stomach is evian and that macb strawberry & kiwi stuff) so decided to man up and drink tap water..... OMG. RANK! Its even harder than before which I never thought possible!! :crying:


LOL 

Have just received some crystal light...I'll let you know what it's like....see if it numbs the pain of having to drink 3+ litres. I can't drink my water uber cold either.....makes me feel sick!

OMG - its the shizzle  Pink Lemonade flavour....ddddddoooo it


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Kate1976 said:


> LOL
> 
> Have just received some crystal light...I'll let you know what it's like....see if it numbs the pain of having to drink 3+ litres. I can't drink my water uber cold either.....makes me feel sick!
> 
> OMG - its the shizzle  Pink Lemonade flavour....ddddddoooo it


aye? Hmmm..... sounds good 

Nope - mine has to be room temperature lol.... :tongue:


----------



## Kate1976

Zara-Leoni said:


> aye? Hmmm..... sounds good
> 
> Nope - mine has to be room temperature lol.... :tongue:


Tastes like pink lemonade snapple 

www.lowcarbmegastore.com


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Kate1976 said:


> Tastes like pink lemonade snapple
> 
> www.lowcarbmegastore.com


cheers chick will have a look when i get a minute


----------



## hackskii

Digestive enzymes and pro-biotics chick.

That is what I suggest.

Eat more green stuff too, that will help with your alkaline stores.

Fat?

Hardly...........I think this is a good weight for you and this is super sexy in Jeans....


----------



## kawikid

TBH i'm getting pretty excited at everyone's comps coming up. 8 weeks and the forum will be flooded with motivational transformation pics with before and afters, flubbery to stage ready peeled. I'm subscribed to about 20 journals on here!!!

I find this time of year really spurs me on..... even though i'm not a bodybuilder. Spurs me on with my kinda training if you know what i mean.

Zara, does your class get down do that peeled look that Avril competed at? Or is it a more smooth lean look?? Cheers in advance.


----------



## Linny

Zara-Leoni said:


> "clucking" hell mrs thats not good...... :blink:
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Yeah... I have a fat arse. Sucks tbh lol.... lower body's always slow for me too :sad:
> 
> Water.... dnt even start me :cursing:
> 
> I struggle at the best of times but I decided I was spending a fortune on bottled water (the only 2 I can stomach is evian and that macb strawberry & kiwi stuff) so decided to man up and drink tap water..... OMG. RANK! Its even harder than before which I never thought possible!! :crying:


Z do you like herbal teas? I put 4 herbal t-bags (strawberry & mango) in a jug with boiling water and let it sit for 10 mins, buy a 5ltr bottle of water, pour out enough to top up with the herbal, not great but better than plain.


----------



## Jem

CRYSTAL LIGHT FRUIT PUNCH ZAR

It's so nice it feels naughty - better than evian

That is all ! [speak to you tonight] xx


----------



## jonti1leg

Zara-Leoni said:


> aye? Hmmm..... sounds good
> 
> Nope - mine has to be room temperature lol.... :tongue:


Any particular reason for room temp Zara ?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> CRYSTAL LIGHT FRUIT PUNCH ZAR
> 
> It's so nice it feels naughty - better than evian
> 
> That is all ! *[speak to you tonight]* xx


Aye well I got some funnies for you.... Fordy strikes again :whistling: :lol:

On now but shattered so not sure how long I be up for x



jonti1leg said:


> Any particular reason for room temp Zara ?


Nope.... Just prefer it


----------



## jonti1leg

ahhh...thought i was missing summat x


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> "clucking" hell mrs thats not good...... :blink:
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Yeah... I have a fat arse. Sucks tbh lol.... lower body's always slow for me too :sad:
> 
> Water.... dnt even start me :cursing:
> 
> I struggle at the best of times but I decided I was spending a fortune on bottled water (the only 2 I can stomach is evian and that macb strawberry & kiwi stuff) so decided to man up and drink tap water..... OMG. RANK! Its even harder than before which I never thought possible!! :crying:


decided to man up and drink tap water lmfao :lol: What if i told u bottled water was straight from del boys hidden tap in his allotment :whistling:

Tap water is just water is it not? i mean my thinking is water is water or am i missing somat? lol. And u aint got a fat **** either, wish i could get some fat on my skinny cheeks 

Hope all is well z :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Kev tap water tastes minging lol.... tastes of chlorine etc :thumbdown:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Kev tap water tastes minging lol.... tastes of chlorine etc :thumbdown:


i only drink milk so wouldnt no :whistling: Seriously tho i drink water from tap but then a cheap skate and would begrudge buying for somat u can have for free, would be like paying for sex pmsl. Have u noticed tap water tastes different were ever u go? it tastes better in boro than leeds weird eh lol, or mayb not so weird but it is to me. I look at bottled water and think of that episode of only fools and horses and think fuk that :lol:

Right i gotta go pinch remote back off my lil girl and beat her at same time  im sick to death of hanna montanna grrrrrrrrrrr ive seen them all


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Had a bit of a pish workout tonight. Bit of an, err.... "hectic" weekend which involved missing way too many meals and perhaps a stimulant or two too many.... :whistling:

As a result, and despite an epic sleep last night, I do not feel entirely marvellous and am as weak as a kitten lol. Appetite today is still shoite too.

Only positive thing I can say is that diet must be working on some level as I got asked about 3-4 times on sat night by different people if I am a bodybuilder lmao.... New for me. Normally I've had "do you train" or "you must go to the gym a lot" but not usually that :thumb:

Did shoulders & abs. Nothing great....

*DB Press:*

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 8

12.5kg x 8

*DB Side Raises (do each side independantly):*

7.5kg x 10

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 9

*BB Front Raises:*

17.5kg x 10

22.5kg x 8

22.5kg x 10 (PB.... Prev only used 17.5kg)

*DB Pullovers/Leg Extensions Combined (for abs):*

10kg x 20

10kg x 20

10kg x 20


----------



## Replicator

Very good journal ( much laughs in) and good luck with future plans :thumb:

PS) nice poses in the Pink


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Replicator said:


> Very good journal ( much laughs in) and good luck with future plans :thumb:
> 
> PS) nice poses in the Pink


Cheers mate


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> i only drink milk so wouldnt no :whistling: Seriously tho i drink water from tap but then a cheap skate and would begrudge buying for somat u can have for free, would be like paying for sex pmsl. *Have u noticed tap water tastes different were ever u go? it tastes better in boro than leeds weird eh lol, or mayb not so weird but it is to me. I look at bottled water and think of that episode of only fools and horses and think fuk that* :lol:
> 
> Right i gotta go pinch remote back off my lil girl and beat her at same time  im sick to death of hanna montanna grrrrrrrrrrr ive seen them all


Maybe its just scottish water thats rank then pmsl....

Yeah - well tbh I grudge paying for water too but it does taste completely different soo.....

That said didn't drink anywhere near enough over the weekend anyway


----------



## Lou

Zara-Leoni said:


> That said didn't drink anywhere near enough over the weekend anyway


What water or alcohol.....????? :lol: :laugh: :lol: :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Lou said:


> What water or alcohol.....????? :lol: :laugh: :lol: :laugh: :lol:


Water.... definately  :whistling:

Prob a bit dehydrated today still actually which may account for still feeling shyte and p1ss poor performance in gym lol....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I got sent some pics (finally... a year later) of the UKBFF Scottish so here they are...

Already posted this one I think?










and got sent these others today...


----------



## jw007

Sh1t workout Z, You know the drill

Was just about to Bump for pics then low and behold BOOOOOOM

Nice pink shoes 

xxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni




----------



## Zara-Leoni




----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Sh1t workout Z, You know the drill
> 
> Was just about to Bump for pics then low and behold BOOOOOOM
> 
> *Nice pink shoes*
> 
> xxx


Ta... they dont allow platform soles in UKBFF though so had to be boring normal ones 

Workout was pants, yes.

Tomorrow is another day :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

Hot!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Hot!


Yeah it was a bit warm under those lights....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Todays training update:

Arms today... (wrist hurts a lot doing bi's so this holds me back fair bit)

*DB Curls:*

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 6

12.5kg x 6

12.5kg x 6

*DB Preacher Curls:*

10kg x 6

10kg x 6 ....struggling with wrist more than usual so...

7.5kg x 20 ....quickly followed by

7.5kg x 15

*EZ Bar Standing Curls:*

(assuming bar is 7.5kg?)

17.5kg x 15

27.5kg x 5

27.5kg x 4

(we dont have 2.5kg plates - they were thrown away during a clearout as deemed to be unnecessary  so adding 5kg either side is only option lol)

*2-Handed DB O/H Tricep Extensions:*

12.5kg x 12

15kg x 12

15kg x 12

...too easy but 17.5kgs was getting used by other ppl and couldn't be arsed waiting.

*Tricep Dips on Bench:*

(Gay... before Joe says it :tt2: )

x 14

x 12

x 14

...may try weighted dips next time.

Staying off ECA 30+ this week I think... normally take it in the mornings but I feel its good to come off it for a bit now and then. Last diet I felt I took it too much and it made me grumpy and more moody/irritable/tired than I needed to be so this time I'll take it for a week or two max then have a good few days or a week off. Makes me kinda fuzzy headed if I use it too much which isn't nice and I start thinking and acting weird lol.

Lee has pared my diet back a little bit at the moment (not dramatically just a little for a wee while) as am needing weight to start coming off bit quicker... also think I mentioned before T3 dose has increased too.


----------



## hackskii

Zar, you were the easiest one to spot, you were the pretty one. :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Zar, you were the easiest one to spot, you were the pretty one. :thumb:


lmao.... aww.... cheers hacks


----------



## hilly

ive just come off eca after 4 weeks. i can honestly say it makes me a moody/misderable get. never mind roid rage i get eca rage lmao.

is lee happy with were ure at so far zara? How many weeks left? how much cardio u doing at the minute


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hilly said:


> ive just come off eca after 4 weeks. i can honestly say it makes me a moody/misderable get. never mind roid rage i get eca rage lmao.
> 
> is lee happy with were ure at so far zara? How many weeks left? how much cardio u doing at the minute


Nope... he agrees that I am a fat bastard 

8 weeks left now... hence upping dose of T3. Cardio is AM plus PM on non training days. Training days too if I can manage and not too knackered lol.

Agree on ECA rage... I'm fine on it for a short while... lovely energy boost and can lift heavier etc... stay on too long (2 weeks is prob my limit) and head gets wrecked and temper starts getting away with me. Not just that but I generally feel screwed up on it.... like I cant get any clarity of thought if that makes any sense? My moods are really down and I am not happy about anything. Horrible stuff if I take it too often tbh.


----------



## hilly

yeh agreed i have been a total dick to be around. no interest in being social at all. switched to clen sunday and feel like a new person lol.

how much t3 u taking if u dnt mind me asking? u running any clen


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hilly said:


> yeh agreed i have been a total dick to be around. no interest in being social at all. switched to clen sunday and feel like a new person lol.
> 
> how much t3 u taking if u dnt mind me asking? u running any clen


Lets just say I've upped dose according to instructions 

TBH I used to go into details of everything I took in journal but I got sick to fvcking death of ppl coming in and "informing" me of the errors of my ways, and I know I haven't the tolerance anymore so I choose to say less now 

Clen... well yes in form of thermo liquid but only on days I'm not working as I can't take it and do nails which is what I do for a living... which is unfortunate as I find that by far the most effective thing.


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> Zar, you were the easiest one to spot, you were the pretty one. :thumb:


Damn, and here I thought Zeus was the smooth talker!

Yes I must agree she is by *far* the most beautiful but in real life those pictures do not do her any justice! Now top that you little milk toast blokes! :beer:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Had a bit of a pish workout tonight. Bit of an, err.... "hectic" weekend which involved missing way too many meals and perhaps a stimulant or two too many.... :whistling:
> 
> As a result, and despite an epic sleep last night, I do not feel entirely marvellous and am as weak as a kitten lol. Appetite today is still shoite too.


Im saying nothing about your hectic weekend but it defo wernt water you were drinking :whistling: :lol: half eaten quark springs to mind with the appetite thing pmsl.

Loving all pics was just sayin in my journal that serious lack of pics in some journals, then i come in here and BOOOOM as joe would say :thumbup1: Looking good in them too wich is always a bonus 

Hope all is well now and matabolism has picked up :thumbup1:


----------



## Cass

Zara-Leoni said:


> Agree on ECA rage... I'm fine on it for a short while... lovely energy boost and can lift heavier etc... stay on too long (2 weeks is prob my limit) and head gets wrecked and temper starts getting away with me. Not just that but I generally feel screwed up on it.... like I cant get any clarity of thought if that makes any sense? My moods are really down and I am not happy about anything. Horrible stuff if I take it too often tbh.


Glad it's not just me that's gets super moody and grumpy on those! I've stopped taking them too, face ache was not a good nickname, lol :lol: (my lovely parents)

Been having a read Zar, 8 weeks to go, best of luck !! Progress shots look great :rockon:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Im saying nothing about your hectic weekend but it defo wernt water you were drinking :whistling: :lol: half eaten quark springs to mind with the appetite thing pmsl.
> 
> Loving all pics was just sayin in my journal that serious lack of pics in some journals, then i come in here and BOOOOM as joe would say :thumbup1: Looking good in them too wich is always a bonus
> 
> Hope all is well now and matabolism has picked up :thumbup1:


lmfao.... It was some weekend I'll say that. Dunno quite how or why it turned into such a mad one but hey ho 

Appetite returned somepoint around tuesday afternoon :whistling:

Have re-fuelled now though and am feeling 100% normal again :thumbup1: (whatever normal may be :tongue: ).

Prob try get some gym progress pics next week :thumbup1:



Cass said:


> Glad it's not just me that's gets super moody and grumpy on those! I've stopped taking them too, face ache was not a good nickname, lol :lol: (my lovely parents)
> 
> Been having a read Zar, 8 weeks to go, best of luck !! Progress shots look great :rockon:


Aye is quite common chick... I know quite a few folk who say same.

7 weeks on saturday it is, holy fvck..... best get on the treadmill pmsl....

Nice little fat-burning present arrived in post today though so that ought to start melting off some of the lard  :thumbup1: (and save me wearing jumpers and jackets even though its about -6 up here still  ).


----------



## Beklet

Lol and you think i should take it? I'm a grumpy Bastard at the best of times pmsl!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Lol and you think i should take it? I'm a grumpy Bastard at the best of times pmsl!


Get on the clen instead then....  :thumb:


----------



## Guest

winger said:


> Damn, and here I thought Zeus was the smooth talker!
> 
> Yes I must agree she is by *far* the most beautiful but in real life those pictures do not do her any justice! Now top that you little milk toast blokes! :beer:


Your brother is pretty smooth also Wingman!!!

Hi Zar Have I missed any recent progress pictures?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

You've missed a lot of good training etc


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> You've missed a lot of good training etc


I have popped my head in here and there:thumbup1: I am looking for some hot progress pictures!!!! I mean progress pics


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


>





Zara-Leoni said:


>





Zara-Leoni said:


> I got sent some pics (finally... a year later) of the UKBFF Scottish so here they are...
> 
> Already posted this one I think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and got sent these others today...


 For Zeusy!


----------



## hackskii

Zar is hands down the most georgeous of all of them.

She is so pretty........


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> Nice pink shoes
> 
> xxx


I couldnt quite believe what i was reading above tbh :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> I have popped my head in here and there:thumbup1: I am looking for some hot progress pictures!!!! I mean progress pics


Comments like that are why I rarely post pictures now.

If anyone comes in here purely for that reason I'd rather not have them here tbh. Tongue in cheek "cheekiness" from ppl I know are a laugh and I've no problem with, but when ppl ignore the training and diet stuff and only want to perv at pics then they are here for the wrong reasons.

No offence Bri I know you're just messing and its not aimed at you, but it's very disrespectful. I train hard and I am prepping to compete, comments like that do my head in.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Dan said:


> I couldnt quite believe what i was reading above tbh :lol:


Hey.... a man who appreciates shoes is a rare find indeed.... you could learn a lot!  :laugh:


----------



## Kate1976

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hey.... a man who appreciates shoes is a rare find indeed.... you could learn a lot!  :laugh:


Hey....but a man who buys you shoes is rarer still!

BTW I bought another pair yday...Faith had a sale on...I couldn't stop myself! I have issues but I know you understand Z


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Kate1976 said:


> Hey....but a man who buys you shoes is rarer still!
> 
> BTW I bought another pair yday...Faith had a sale on...I couldn't stop myself! I have issues but I know you understand Z


Yeah but they tend to only buy you the ones that THEY want you to wear, so you have to make sure you have similar tastes :tongue:

ooohhhhh really....? whattheylike? 

I had to go get a storage thing for inside my wardrobes recently for high heeled shoes so that now I have a tiered storage thing for them as they didnt all fit 

The irony is that I spend the vast majority of my life in trainers :laugh:


----------



## Dagman72

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah but they tend to only buy you the ones that THEY want you to wear, so you have to make sure you have similar tastes :tongue:
> 
> ooohhhhh really....? whattheylike?
> 
> I had to go get a storage thing for inside my wardrobes recently for high heeled shoes so that now I have a tiered storage thing for them as they didnt all fit
> 
> The irony is that I spend the vast majority of my life in trainers :laugh:


Women and shoes - I don't think men will ever get it 

Why when you buy a new outfit you have to buy a new pair of shoes even though you have loads of pairs in doors - this is a regular conversation between myself and my girlfriend and the answer being from her 'because I do and there lovely'


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Dagman72 said:


> Women and shoes - I don't think men will ever get it
> 
> Why when you buy a new outfit you have to buy a new pair of shoes even though you have loads of pairs in doors - this is a regular conversation between myself and my girlfriend and the answer being from her 'because I do and there lovely'


Yeah but having loads of pairs at home does not necessarily mean that you will have a pair that go with the new outfit.

Besides. They're lovely


----------



## Jem

Oooh shoes - they're lovely

'cept for hush puppies and baseballs boots with heels

[you seen those things fcukin yakking, would be quite funny to pretend to go and train in them though !]

I have shoes that I have never worn & bags I have never used - but I know that ONE day - I will find the outfit to go with them

they're lovely !


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Oooh shoes - they're lovely
> 
> 'cept for hush puppies and* baseballs boots with heels *
> 
> [you seen those things fcukin yakking, would be quite funny to pretend to go and train in them though !]
> 
> I have shoes that I have never worn & bags I have never used - but I know that ONE day - I will find the outfit to go with them
> 
> they're lovely !


Aye... wtf is that all about??? :confused1: Very sad....

I'm not so much one for the bags, but shoes defo :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hey.... a man who appreciates shoes is a rare find indeed.... you could learn a lot!  :laugh:


I do :lol: can tell a lot from a persons shoes lol

Just didnt think Joe would like pink shoes, tis all :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Dan said:


> I do :lol: *can tell a lot from a persons shoes lol*
> 
> Just didnt think Joe would like pink shoes, tis all :lol:


Sooooo true! :thumbup1:

One of my pet hates is scuffed shoes.... worst is when you see a girl in heels and the heel is all worn down and the edges are scuffed.... *boak* Minky as fvck!


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Sooooo true! :thumbup1:
> 
> One of my pet hates is scuffed shoes.... worst is when you see a girl in heels and the heel is all worn down and the edges are scuffed.... *boak* Minky as fvck!


Dirty/long nails and scruffy shoes make me run a mile :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Dan said:


> Dirty/long nails and scruffy shoes make me run a mile :lol: :lol: :lol:


Dirty nails I get... Long nails? On guys do you mean? In which case yeah - totally! Reeeeeevolting!!!


----------



## Kate1976

Zara-Leoni said:


> ooohhhhh really....? whattheylike?
> 
> I had to go get a storage thing for inside my wardrobes recently for high heeled shoes so that now I have a tiered storage thing for them as they didnt all fit
> 
> The irony is that I spend the vast majority of my life in trainers :laugh:


These are they...but they were £27  http://www.faith.co.uk/black-laspacey-sandal-prod299500/

God I have exactly the same thing....its nearly a shoe room/shrine lol!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Kate1976 said:


> These are they...but they were £27  http://www.faith.co.uk/black-laspacey-sandal-prod299500/
> 
> God I have exactly the same thing....its nearly a shoe room/shrine lol!


Ooh they're nice.... like these though which I spotted on same page.... :whistling:

http://www.faith.co.uk/pewter-tia-sandal-prod572387/

:thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Dirty nails I get... Long nails? On guys do you mean? In which case yeah - totally! Reeeeeevolting!!!


Comming from a woman who does nails for a living....lol:whistling:

I had a pedicure once and she trimmed the toe nail so close that I got an ingrown toe nail.

The massage felt awesome, but the ingrown nail took 3 months to sort out.

Never again.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Comming from a woman who does nails for a living....lol:whistling:


Thats exactly why I say it lol.... clean nails are essential and men must always have neat, short, tidy, clean nails :cool2:

Dont even get me started on nail-biters lol.....


----------



## hackskii

I am a nail biter, it does tend to jack up your teeth.


----------



## jw007

Dan said:


> I do :lol: can tell a lot from a persons shoes lol
> 
> Just didnt think Joe would like pink shoes, tis all :lol:


All depends whos wearing them..

I like other colours too:lol: :lol: :lol:

However, Rather than post some sleazy comment (just down right disrespectful if you ask me:cursing: :cursing: :cursing I thought I would add a constructive comment:thumb:

Any way Z, Dont be shy, show us your ......... :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> All depends whos wearing them..
> 
> I like other colours too:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> However, Rather than post some sleazy comment (just down right disrespectful if you ask me:cursing: :cursing: :cursing I thought I would add a constructive comment:thumb:
> 
> Any way Z, Dont be shy, show us your ......... :whistling:


abs? :innocent:

:lol: :lol: xxx


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Oooh shoes - they're lovely
> 
> 'cept for hush puppies and *baseballs boots with heels *
> 
> *
> [you seen those things fcukin yakking, would be quite funny to pretend to go and train in them though !]*
> 
> I have shoes that I have never worn & bags I have never used - but I know that ONE day - I will find the outfit to go with them
> 
> they're lovely !


They are rank....though I was quite disturbed when I saw a nice pair of work shoes in TK Maxx the other week - picked them up to check the size...and they were Hush Puppies :scared:

Put them down and walked off hoping no-one saw me....... :lol: :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> They are rank....though I was quite disturbed when I saw a nice pair of work shoes in TK Maxx the other week - picked them up to check the size...and they were Hush Puppies :scared:
> 
> Put them down and walked off hoping no-one saw me....... :lol: :laugh:


OMG!!!!!!!! :blink: :blink:

Now that is TRUELY the first sign of getting old...!!!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Dirty nails I get... Long nails? On guys do you mean? In which case yeah - totally! Reeeeeevolting!!!


Dirty nails on either sex and long nails on men are sickkkk, long & dirty on either is fuking awful :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Dan said:


> Dirty nails on either sex and long nails on men are sickkkk, long & dirty on either is fuking awful :lol:


We're a fussy bunch eh? :cool2:

Long may it continue :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> OMG!!!!!!!! :blink: :blink:
> 
> Now that is TRUELY the first sign of getting old...!!!  :lol: :lol:


Yeah was these...I AM a goth lol - they were red though....










(runs away after putting Old Lady shoes on Zara's journal :laugh

However, I wish I had the skinny ankles for these....


----------



## Jem

LMAO @ Beks

I like the second ones - minus the ridiculous platform sole - why does it have to be sooooo feckin huge. I would feel like Bride of Frankenstein in those !

I have spent half of tonight looking for shoes after looking at the Faith link

Looked in River Island, asos and topshop- still not seen any I really want to buy ...


----------



## Guest

Im a chav :lol: got these today..


----------



## winger

Dan said:


> Im a chav :lol: got these today..


Those look super comfy.

When I wear white shoes like that (always) the first thing the jack asses at work do is step on them, why-I-ota! :cursing:


----------



## Guest

http://www.soleprovidersneakers.com/product_images/l/792/am90_1__49693_std.jpg

tis an american site where i got that pic from, buy some  lol


----------



## winger

Dan said:


> http://www.soleprovidersneakers.com/product_images/l/792/am90_1__49693_std.jpg
> 
> tis an american site where i got that pic from, buy some  lol


Well I just thought it could add an inch or so. :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> LMAO @ Beks
> 
> I like the second ones - minus the ridiculous platform sole - why does it have to be sooooo feckin huge. I would feel like Bride of Frankenstein in those !
> 
> I have spent half of tonight looking for shoes after looking at the Faith link
> 
> Looked in River Island, asos and topshop- still not seen any I really want to buy ...


Yes but they're perfect for a shortar5e like me!!! :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Yeah was these...I AM a goth lol - they were red though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (runs away after putting Old Lady shoes on Zara's journal :laugh
> 
> However, I wish I had the skinny ankles for these....


2nd ones are awesome :thumb: No use for me though... they weren't designed for girls with big calves but I like the shoe part :thumbup1:



Jem said:


> LMAO @ Beks
> 
> I like the second ones - minus the ridiculous platform sole - why does it have to be sooooo feckin huge. I would feel like Bride of Frankenstein in those !
> 
> I have spent half of tonight looking for shoes after looking at the Faith link
> 
> Looked in River Island, asos and topshop- still not seen any I really want to buy ...


The platform sole is the part I like 

Oh I love being little....  :thumb:



Dan said:


> Im a chav :lol: got these today..


haha.... spend half my life in trainers... mostly black ones though cos gym is manky, plus whenever I walk my dog the bugger stands on my feet :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> 2nd ones are awesome :thumb: No use for me though... they weren't designed for girls with big calves but I like the shoe part :thumbup1:


My problem too...maybe I should get these....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> My problem too...maybe I should get these....


Dont like the heels on 'em.... gotta be stilletto heels :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Got these a while ago.... love 'em but never wear the bloody things my feet are too narrow and they slip off


----------



## rodrigo

drive by si just sayin the stilettos and your calves Z sound grrreat (photos)


----------



## ElfinTan

Z - this is where we differ Hun......

Biker chick to the core










I just can't help it...even wore boots to my wedding! I've tried....I really have.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rodrigo said:


> drive by si just sayin the stilettos and your calves Z sound grrreat *(photos)*


If that was serious, go fvck yourself 

If was a joke I apologise profusely and clearly the diet is making me jump to conclusions and not get jokes properly 

.....actually came back for an edit.

Thinking about this.... its not like you take an interest in my training progress posts or in what my diet is and how its working etc, so I'm gonna assume it's the former of my assumptions I'm afraid.

For the record.... anyone who comes in here asking for photos or making perv remarks who isn't actually a mate (ie someone who knows me well enough to make these sorts of comments and get away with it as a joke) or never comments on the training bits, can go fvck right off.

It IS good hearted banter and a laugh when you know or speak to the person regularly, its NOT when you ONLY post sh1t like that.

^^^^^ No smiley.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Z - this is where we differ Hun......
> 
> Biker chick to the core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't help it...even wore boots to my wedding! I've tried....I really have.....


LMAO Tan... we so alike yet so different..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Z - this is where we differ Hun......
> 
> Biker chick to the core
> 
> I just can't help it...even wore boots to my wedding! I've tried....I really have.....


If I was gonna be a biker chick, I'd be this kind.......


----------



## ElfinTan

I'd like to see you change gear with them on hun hahahahahahaha!


----------



## ElfinTan

BTW - I have two pairs of thigh lengths.....and chaps!!!! ;0)


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I wonder if I'm just a right bad tempered sod......? :confused1:

My view: Perv comments/tongue in cheek remarks/cheeky/naughty banter etc in journals is ok if you know the person personally, post in their journal regularly, interact with them a lot on here etc.....

Is NOT ok if you don't know the person from adam or have had little or no interaction with them, or never/rarely post in their journal or take any interest in their training/prep etc.

Thoughts?

Willing to concede to being wrong on this one if anyone has a different view that makes sense....?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> BTW - I have two pairs of thigh lengths.....and chaps!!!! ;0)


lmao.... my chaps stink of horses - NOT sexy 

Thigh lengths always bloody fall down..... :confused1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> I wonder if I'm just a right bad tempered sod......? :confused1:


Probably....and the problem is???????



Zara-Leoni said:


> lmao.... my chaps stink of horses - NOT sexy
> 
> Thigh lengths always bloody fall down..... :confused1:


Mine have been nowhere near a horse and I'm have to say am not too sure if the boots can be pulled up anymore lol!!!!!


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> I wonder if I'm just a right bad tempered sod......? :confused1:
> 
> My view: Perv comments/tongue in cheek remarks/cheeky/naughty banter etc in journals is ok if you know the person personally, post in their journal regularly, interact with them a lot on here etc.....
> 
> Is NOT ok if you don't know the person from adam or have had little or no interaction with them, or never/rarely post in their journal or take any interest in their training/prep etc.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Willing to concede to being wrong on this one if anyone has a different view that makes sense....?


Nope - I am with you on this one totally :thumbup1:

It is particularly annoying if you are having a bit of banter and a random perv post appears in the middle of it all :lol: - kills the mood somewhat :cool2:

...or if someone posts something aimed at someone else posting in your journal and ignores you lol


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> Z - this is where we differ Hun......
> 
> Biker chick to the core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't help it...even wore boots to my wedding! I've tried....I really have.....


I'm crap at heels too - look nice but can't wear them often. Saw the MOST ridiculous pair of boots on a website yesterday - £400, and I'd probably get arrested wearing them, but I'd still give it a go!












Zara-Leoni said:


> I wonder if I'm just a right bad tempered sod......? :confused1:
> 
> My view: Perv comments/tongue in cheek remarks/cheeky/naughty banter etc in journals is ok if you know the person personally, post in their journal regularly, interact with them a lot on here etc.....
> 
> Is NOT ok if you don't know the person from adam or have had little or no interaction with them, or never/rarely post in their journal or take any interest in their training/prep etc.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Willing to concede to being wrong on this one if anyone has a different view that makes sense....?


I agree. That is all.


----------



## rs007

Pics?

[RS ducks]

:lol:

(Shall redeem myself with feigned interest of progress)

Soooo... hows the diet and that, know?


----------



## leafman

:scared: Ouch they look really dangerous to me, wonder if my weapons ban would come into play if i wore them pmsl. When is back day zar :confused1: Or is it a bit hit and miss :whistling: Not that mine is hit or miss or anything like that :whistling: 



rs007 said:


> Pics?
> 
> [RS ducks]
> 
> :lol:
> 
> (Shall redeem myself with feigned interest of progress)
> 
> Soooo... hows the diet and that, know?


I was gonna pull a trick like this but wernt sure if id get away with it :lol:


----------



## kawikid

Zara, you posted at the start of the prep that you have a prep guy and will be ignoring diet posts.

I read your journal, but your getting training advice from Jw and i can read all your sessions sooooooo....... Cant ask about diet, training posts are up and detailed...... so there's feck all to post about.

I actually did post a training question a while back and got blanked.

Fair enough, you might know them, but it's the two old american guys who perv 90% of the time. You seem cool with them tho. Maybe some if the guys dont know you're pally with them an think they can join in.

I'm interested in the diet and training. I'm prob in the minority in that i come on ukm to learn rather than continuously post total sheeeite. But i'm respecting your initial post by not asking questions. I do follow loads of the comp preps as i find it really interesting reading what you guys go through and seeing the results. In fact, i'm prob gay, coz when you post up pics i scan them to look for fat deposit pockets and see what details coming out.


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> I'm crap at heels too - look nice but can't wear them often. Saw the MOST ridiculous pair of boots on a website yesterday - £400, and I'd probably get arrested wearing them, but I'd still give it a go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. That is all.


Those boots for some reason remind me of the movie Road Warriors and for the life of me I don't know why..lol


----------



## hackskii

kawikid said:


> Fair enough, you might know them, but it's the two old american guys who perv 90% of the time. You seem cool with them tho.


That is not entirely true, not even remotly actually.

I really dont perv much on her thread, even though I am playful I respect the fact she does not like it.

I visit her journal every single day and keep up on it, like Tans, JW, RS, I read what they do in the gym, read what they eat, and keep a mental image of their goals and their success or failures.

I have in the past suggested her volume of training was too much, and JW concoured.

Big diffrence from me suggesting she looks very good at her weight now and "Oh man, Id really like to jump that!"

Although I like the pictures to see the reflections of her hard work, I do not come here to pull one off to her pics, I like all the pics of the journals I visit to see their progress.

Big Big diffrence suggesting I perv at her pics.

If that was the case I would have way more posts to the adult lounge, which I probably have about 5 posts total there and I never go there, even though I do in fact have access and was one of the original in the male animal and adult lounge which both I dont frequent.

I am on zar's thread every single day (days she posts).


----------



## winger

I have personally met Zara and she is a wonderful bird. She knows exactly were I am coming from.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> Pics?
> 
> [RS ducks]
> 
> :lol:
> 
> (Shall redeem myself with feigned interest of progress)
> 
> Soooo... hows the diet and that, know?


Ah you know how dieting is.

Sucks lol.

Actually as we were discussing.... have cut out all protein shakes for period of one week to see what happens..... fairly certain its triggering the IBS be it the thickeners in it, dairy.... dunno, but seems pretty certain to be the culprit by process of elimination :sad:



Beklet said:


> I'm crap at heels too - look nice but can't wear them often. Saw the MOST ridiculous pair of boots on a website yesterday - £400, and I'd probably get arrested wearing them, but I'd still give it a go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. That is all.


Bek those boots look dangerous!!!!!! :blink:



leafman said:


> :scared: Ouch they look really dangerous to me, wonder if my weapons ban would come into play if i wore them pmsl. When is back day zar :confused1: Or is it a bit hit and miss :whistling: Not that mine is hit or miss or anything like that :whistling:
> 
> I was gonna pull a trick like this but wernt sure if id get away with it :lol:


Yeah... back day isn't the same day every week.... due to there being an odd number of days in the week and various other factors lol.

Usually either a monday or wednesday.... but not always :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

kawikid said:


> Zara, you posted at the start of the prep that you have a prep guy and will be ignoring diet posts.
> 
> I read your journal, but your getting training advice from Jw and i can read all your sessions sooooooo....... Cant ask about diet, training posts are up and detailed...... so there's feck all to post about.
> 
> I actually did post a training question a while back and got blanked.
> 
> Fair enough, you might know them, but it's the two old american guys who perv 90% of the time. You seem cool with them tho. Maybe some if the guys dont know you're pally with them an think they can join in.
> 
> I'm interested in the diet and training. I'm prob in the minority in that i come on ukm to learn rather than continuously post total sheeeite. But i'm respecting your initial post by not asking questions. I do follow loads of the comp preps as i find it really interesting reading what you guys go through and seeing the results. In fact, i'm prob gay, coz when you post up pics i scan them to look for fat deposit pockets and see what details coming out.


Apologies if I've not answered a question.... I never do that intentionally so must have genuinely missed it 

I said someone is doing my diet to point out that there is no point criticising or questioning things with the intention of trying to get me to see another point or way of doing it as I will be following Lee's advice regardless. That doesn't mean that people cant ask questions about it or make comments on what they think of it. Just that sometimes people will say " you ought to change this or be doing that" which is pretty pointless saying in this instance.

Same applies to training - comments or questions are welcome. Just because I am taking someone else's advice on something and will trust his advice over anyone elses, doesn't mean that it can't be discussed lol.

Hackskii and Winger make tongue in cheek comments which are not meant seriously. I've met winger in person too and I understand his and Hackskiis sense of humour and how they mean the posts they make.

This is exactly the point though.... it IS ok for them to make tongue in cheek comments because, as RS described it in the other thread, over time a rapport has been built up and I know them well enough to know how to take comments they make now. Its different if you dont know the person from adam though dont you think?


----------



## kawikid

Yep, i agree.

Nice responce. Makes scense now. Ta


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Actually as we were discussing.... have cut out all protein shakes for period of one week to see what happens..... fairly certain its triggering the IBS be it the thickeners in it, dairy.... dunno, but seems pretty certain to be the culprit by process of elimination :sad:


Will be interesting to see what happens next Zara - you substituting all/part of the lost protein intake back in? If so, what sources? Meat? LEW?

I sometimes wonder if your body goes through phases with these things kinda like your tastes do... like your body physically gets to a point where it has had enough of something - be that turkey... fish... protein shakes maybe. I have ne idea if this is even possible, just thinking out loud...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> Will be interesting to see what happens next Zara - you substituting all/part of the lost protein intake back in? If so, what sources? Meat? LEW?
> 
> I sometimes wonder if your body goes through phases with these things kinda like your tastes do... like your body physically gets to a point where it has had enough of something - be that turkey... fish... protein shakes maybe. I have ne idea if this is even possible, just thinking out loud...


LEW were cut out a few weeks ago as a possible source of the problem.

Phases - yes! I was saying exactly this the other day. I USED to be fine with protein shakes and I am pretty darned sure that I will be again whether that be in 3 months or 12 or whatever... reason being is that I have had problems with other foods in the past out of the blue, and then later down the line I start eating them again and am fine with them.

Basically what I am doing is where I would have a protein shake (ie morning with oats and PWO with extreme carbs in) I now have a solid meal instead. Because my solid meals are 30gms protein (and this is as much as I can physically stomach in one go with meat) and shakes were 50gms, I'll now add in one reflex whey refresh drink per day for the missing protein. I know I am ok with these as when I sussed out that the shakes were the prob I'd been drinking these. They are pure isolate water/juice consistency, with no thickeners etc in them.... which is interesting to me...

My carbs are gonna be down while trying this too as my solid meals have 50gms rice (13 gms carbs) each and the morning and PWO shakes with oats/carbs had 30gms carbs each in them.... so effecively it will drop 35gms carbs/day. I COULD increase the rice to make up but tbh I am behind and am not actually struggling so while this is a week of trial/experimentation then why not eh?

Not had a shake for few days now and am defo looking bit better... will check weight in the morning but not too hung up yet on that as I can see for sure that I defo look tighter.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

kawikid said:


> Yep, i agree.
> 
> Nice responce. Makes scense now. Ta


----------



## hilly

could not add bcaa to make up withe protein. something like 5g with meals u are changing. would help with nitrogen balance ect also.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hilly said:


> could not add bcaa to make up withe protein. something like 5g with meals u are changing. would help with nitrogen balance ect also.


Yeah I could but this way works fine  Its only 40gms, the whey refresh does the job fine, is pleasant to drink, plus am sick to gagging with swallowing tablets as it is so rather do it this way lol.


----------



## rs007

hilly said:


> could not add bcaa to make up withe protein. something like 5g with meals u are changing. would help with nitrogen balance ect also.


Nice one Hilly - could be worth thinking about/discussing with Lee Zara?

The Reflex Isolate drinks will provide a lot of BCAA - roughly 20% of the whey will comprise them - but they are peptide bonded in the whey chains, and some would argue this means they can't get into the system quick enough to promote anabolism.

So adding isolated BCAA may help? Especially while you are driving the carbs so low as an experiment, which might push you toward catabolism...

Then again, could be one of those big-diff-on-paper but little-diff-in-reality type of deals - and BCAA powder is another expense to think about...


----------



## rs007

just saw your response, ignore


----------



## hilly

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah I could but this way works fine  Its only 40gms, the whey refresh does the job fine, is pleasant to drink, plus am sick to gagging with swallowing tablets as it is so rather do it this way lol.


pleasant to drink could be a key factor here. Rams went into more detail which was more or les my line of thinking however i do agree that the difference could be very tiny.

My thinking was also that it would maybe be a little cheaper using the bcaa depending on how much ure paying for the reflex as bcaa powder is cheap. regarding flavour CON said he below is pretty tasty. once i finish these nasty myprotein ones im going to get some

http://www.supplementcentre.com/ProductPage/2300/Scivation-Xtend-1.04kg.asp


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hilly said:


> pleasant to drink could be a key factor here. Rams went into more detail which was more or les my line of thinking however i do agree that the difference could be very tiny.
> 
> My thinking was also that it would maybe be a little cheaper using the bcaa depending on how much ure paying for the reflex as bcaa powder is cheap. regarding flavour CON said he below is pretty tasty. once i finish these nasty myprotein ones im going to get some
> 
> http://www.supplementcentre.com/ProductPage/2300/Scivation-Xtend-1.04kg.asp


I get all my supplements at cost price thankfully so its not such a big factor.

Another thing... and this is prob just my paranoia and all but right now I aint budging on it.... I am mega sceptical about trying different supplements companies. I prefer to stick with certain brands that I have confidence in.... reflex is one of those companies so I am happy using the whey refresh lol. They add probiotics (and prebiotics I think?) to all their protein powders which I think is a great thing... very low on thickeners and gums and colouring etc too. However as said the whey refresh drink hasnt any thickeners etc in which to me is the interesting part...


----------



## hilly

totally agree i use reflex mostly for my supps. love there fusion as add just a lil water and cinnamon and stir and you get a mousse which pastes on rice cakes for a great meal.

i also like there multivit etc. would use all there supps if could affod to but use myproteins isolate as its a lil cheaper


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hilly said:


> totally agree i use reflex mostly for my supps. love there fusion as add just a lil water and cinnamon and stir and you get a mousse which pastes on rice cakes for a great meal.
> 
> i also like there multivit etc. would use all there supps if could affod to but use myproteins isolate as its a lil cheaper


Once my week of no shakes is up I may try a reflex instant whey shake as an experiment as they are far thinner in consistency than Pro6 so theoretically ought to have less thickeners... not as good as peptide fusion blend-wise though must agree but if it agrees with my stomach.....


----------



## hackskii

Nice posts by hilly and Mr. Rams.

Many times when food does not agree with us, it is due to us not digesting things, for what ever the reason.

Beings as you are not over feedin Zar, it is likely a problem with digestion.

I would not mind sending you some things that would help you get the most out of your meals, and aid in digestion and elimination.

I would even send it for free with the only repay of a manacure from a guy that bites his nails...... lol :lol:


----------



## hackskii

I'm impressed with Hilly's comment slipped in there about cinimon(sp)

.

Off topic bit hilly, have you ever considered stuff to control blood sugars like chromiam and vanadium?

Again Zar, sorry for the hyjack.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Nice posts by hilly and Mr. Rams.
> 
> Many times when food does not agree with us, it is due to us not digesting things, for what ever the reason.
> 
> Beings as you are not over feedin Zar, it is likely a problem with digestion.
> 
> I would not mind sending you some things that would help you get the most out of your meals, and aid in digestion and elimination.
> 
> I would even send it for free with the only repay of a manacure from a guy that bites his nails...... lol :lol:


I've been diagnosed with IBS for years Scott.... randomly it flares up and often with things that I have tolerated for years/all my life with no problem, then unexpectedly the problem will disappear and I am fine with that food again.

Currently its something in protein shakes causing the prob :sad:

As for adding anything else in... kind as the offer is... it seems I am fine if I leave the shakes out. I kinda subscribe to the theory of "if it aint broke, dont fix it" so, particularly is this flaming show is sneaking up on me fast... am not going to add anything else to the equation even if in theory it should help.... mainly because my digestive system clearly doesn't always concur with theory :tongue:



hackskii said:


> I'm impressed with Hilly's comment slipped in there about cinimon(sp)
> 
> .
> 
> Off topic bit hilly, have you ever considered stuff to control blood sugars like chromiam and vanadium?
> 
> Again Zar, sorry for the hyjack.


Cinnamon is handy for stabilising blood sugar levels yep.... however it dnt go so well with chicken (or other meats) and rice and am not adding in any different meals/snacks as my diet is arranged by Lee so not really an option lol. However this year (unlike others) I've not suffered with unstable blood sugar levels anyway


----------



## hackskii

Thanks for your input Zara.

Do any of your digestion problems coincide with stress levels?

I mean all kidding aside, things come in and go with not much reason.

Could any of these times equate to stress or specifically due to not being relaxed?


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> I've been diagnosed with IBS for years


I have it also Zara. It has been miserable to deal with at times. So we are in the same boat in that aspect. I think we we should probably just get married. Like 2 peas in a pod.....We can share in our IBS sorrows:laugh:  :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Thanks for your input Zara.
> 
> Do any of your digestion problems coincide with stress levels?
> 
> I mean all kidding aside, things come in and go with not much reason.
> 
> Could any of these times equate to stress or specifically due to not being relaxed?


Yep... if I am uptight or tense generally I clench/tighten my stomach area... sort of a little bit like if you are expecting a punch in the guts lol. I'm not aware of doing it but every now and then I catch myself and I am 99% sure its a factor. I also tighten through back/shoulders/neck and legs to a certain extent too. Not good eh?  

However I wouldn't say that I am particularly more stressed now or at any other time that I've had probs... just that general every day tension/stress/uptight feelings do manifest themselves with me in a physical manner.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> I have it also Zara. It has been miserable to deal with at times. So we are in the same boat in that aspect. I think we we should probably just get married. Like 2 peas in a pod.....*We can share in our IBS sorrows*:laugh:  :thumb:


Not much of a romance that would be eh? lmfao... :laugh:

I dont really find it that much of a prob tbh it just annoys me. End of the day there are far worse things you could have wrong with you. Yes its uncomfortable and yes cosmetically it dnt look good due to bloating and water etc... but its not the end of the world. Wont kill me and provided I can suss out the cause then I can manage it :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yep... if I am uptight or tense generally I clench/tighten my stomach area... sort of a little bit like if you are expecting a punch in the guts lol.


No doubt a factor in your healthy abs.....

I gotta admit you have some very nice abs.

Hopefully it isnt attributed to stress.........

Teeth grinding and other factors would be relevent here if such the case.


----------



## winger

Hey Zara, with higher fiber does your IBS get better or worse?


----------



## hilly

hackskii said:


> I'm impressed with Hilly's comment slipped in there about cinimon(sp)
> 
> .
> 
> *Off topic bit hilly, have you ever considered stuff to control blood sugars like chromiam and vanadium?*
> 
> Again Zar, sorry for the hyjack.


I have done scott also looked into ala and cla. As im dieting at the moment everything bar my oats so simple is very low gi so i have no issues at the moment.

I do intend to experiment with these more so in the off season as well as metformin pre am cardio as have read a study recent about it helping to burn more FA in fats down different pathways. not something to experiment with pre contest tho want to keep things as simple as possible.

I believe chromium to be a very good supp that i do want to add in. I just take so many things i stretch my budget as it is.

sorry for hijack ZAR


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> No doubt a factor in your healthy abs.....
> 
> I gotta admit you have some very nice abs.
> 
> Hopefully it isnt attributed to stress.........
> 
> Teeth grinding and other factors would be relevent here if such the case.


Nope.... no other physical symptoms thankfully 



winger said:


> Hey Zara, with higher fiber does your IBS get better or worse?


Worse mate.... get bad pains etc


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hilly said:


> I have done scott also looked into ala and cla. As im dieting at the moment everything bar my oats so simple is very low gi so i have no issues at the moment.
> 
> I do intend to experiment with these more so in the off season as well as metformin pre am cardio as have read a study recent about it helping to burn more FA in fats down different pathways.* not something to experiment with pre contest tho want to keep things as simple as possible.*
> 
> I believe chromium to be a very good supp that i do want to add in. I just take so many things i stretch my budget as it is.
> 
> sorry for hijack ZAR


'zactly :thumbup1:

Hijack away is all relevant


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Having a major housework blitz today.... all counts as extra cardio yes? :thumbup1:

I think my OCD is about to run away with me today though lol.

Went and bought a new hoover yesterday.... one of those ones designed to specifically deal with pet hair (white dog... long haired cat....) and have been on a de-pet-hair-the-house mission ever since. I have poxy laminate flooring in living room (god how I hate it :cursing: ) which I have mostly covered with a big rug. A big BLACK rug. And I have a white dog and a light coloured long haired cat... intelligent I know  However I used to have a cream one and dirty dog paw prints soon destroyed that.

I've lifted the dogs bed and put all the covers etc in the washing machine... swept the floor, hoovered the rug with new fangled super-duper hoover and attachment :thumbup1: hoovered round rest of flooring for stray hairs etc. Went and hoovered upstairs... come back down and I can see white hairs on the rug again!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

I think everytime dog or cat walks past the rug they just shed a few fecking hairs onto the godamm thing :cursing:

Dog is getting dragged outside and furminated in a moment.... (never actually tried that contraption yet its still in the packet  ).

Anyway. None of that has anything to do with training, but its my journal and I fancied a rant  :laugh:


----------



## Jem

ranting is what my journal is for

B0llocks to the training - no bugger cares about my girlie weights anyway.

Bloody ragdoll cat - I told you ! Get furminating pmsl

I need to do housework but just done legs so will bribe my daughter to do some ....good for that are kids !


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol Zara did the mad house work thing at the weekend blitzed the house from top to bottom  .

I also get ibs but the diet im on at moment is fab I am finding I'm not getting much probs.

err thats all lol x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> ranting is what my journal is for
> 
> B0llocks to the training - no bugger cares about my girlie weights anyway.
> 
> Bloody ragdoll cat - I told you ! Get furminating pmsl
> 
> I need to do housework but just done legs so will bribe my daughter to do some ....good for that are kids !


Well took the hairy hound out to the garden for some furminating.... got some hair out but he's actually not all that hairy considering... still - what did come off him is better in the garden than in my house!

Unfortunately though being in the garden just made me realise how much work needs done out there and reminded me that I need to find a new gardener since the old one absconded :sad:

Went out and pruned all plants and bushes right back though (got a bit ruthless and scalped them all pmsl). Noticed that snowdrops are out in front garden and all the daffodils are starting to appear now.... SPRING IS IMMINENT!!!!!!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bettyboo said:


> Lol Zara did the mad house work thing at the weekend blitzed the house from top to bottom  .
> 
> I also get ibs but the diet im on at moment is fab I am finding I'm not getting much probs.
> 
> err thats all lol x


lol I think its the extra daylight etc.... wakes you up and sends you into a spring cleaning frenzy 

Check out us domestic goddesses eh....? Journals full of bloody housework and gardening :tongue: :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

*Training update: Shoulders*

*DB Press:*

10kg x 10

10kg x 8

12.5kg x 6

12.5kg x 7

*Side DB Raises:*

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

....the 7.5kg sets feel quite light so I do them quite slow and squeeze... get a different feeling then to when I go heavier.

*Front BB Raises:*

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 9

17.5kg x 9

*Machine Press:*

37.5lbs x 10

50lbs x 8

50lbs x 9

Am hungry but really sick of my diet food today... to the extent where I am struggling to get the motivation to make myself eat it regardless of how hungry I feel :sad:


----------



## winger

Why not hoover the animals?


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well took the hairy hound out to the garden for some furminating.... got some hair out but he's actually not all that hairy considering... still - what did come off him is better in the garden than in my house!
> 
> Unfortunately though being in the garden just made me realise how much work needs done out there and reminded me that I need to find a new gardener since the old one absconded :sad:
> 
> Went out and pruned all plants and bushes right back though (got a bit ruthless and scalped them all pmsl). Noticed that snowdrops are out in front garden and all the daffodils are starting to appear now.... SPRING IS IMMINENT!!!!!!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


What did you do to him:confused1: :lol:

Now if ever a pervy comment was waiting to happen - the opportunity was right there in you pruning your bushes ..............................................................................................................silence ..............................................job's a good'un :lol:


----------



## Team1

Zara Ill do you a pet swap for a few weeks.

My Greek Tortoise for your Dog. Make you realise it aint so bad


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Why not hoover the animals?


Can't see them tolerating that tbh


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Team1 said:


> Zara Ill do you a pet swap for a few weeks.
> 
> My Greek Tortoise for your Dog. Make you realise it aint so bad


How the hell can a tortoise be bad.....? cardboard box in the winter, garden in summer (yes, I watched blue peter  ) Job done! :thumbup1: :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> What did you do to him:confused1: :lol:
> 
> Now if ever a pervy comment was waiting to happen - the opportunity was right there in you pruning your bushes ..............................................................................................................silence ..............................................job's a good'un :lol:


lmao....

He's upstairs now the spoilt brat. Changed his bedding last night and his upstairs (king sized) duvet and pilllows have pink princessy type stuff on it... soon as I changed them he went to bed and won't get up now the lazy sod! Hates his comforts that one....  :lol:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> lmao....
> 
> He's upstairs now the spoilt brat. Changed his bedding last night and his upstairs (king sized) duvet and pilllows have pink princessy type stuff on it... soon as I changed them he went to bed and won't get up now the lazy sod! Hates his comforts that one....  :lol:


Fcuk evolution, I want to come back as Zara's dog!


----------



## Beklet

Do you have any new pics of Posh Kitty? :laugh:

How's the diet going? No more hotels for me for a fortnights so I can actually get back into a routine :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Do you have any new pics of Posh Kitty? :laugh:
> 
> How's the diet going? No more hotels for me for a fortnights so I can actually get back into a routine :lol:


haha yeah I got loads.... gimme a mo I will sort some :thumbup1:

Fecking dog just absconded from the back garden while I was setting the world to rights on the phone with my mate about horses and her ex (someone may have forgot to shut the gate :whistling: ) so have just had minor heart failure running round looking for the big bugger in a panic incase he got to the main road as the daft creature has less than no road sense whatsoever!!!! :crying:


----------



## Kate1976

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha yeah I got loads.... gimme a mo I will sort some :thumbup1:
> 
> Fecking dog just absconded from the back garden while I was setting the world to rights on the phone with my mate about horses and her ex (someone may have forgot to shut the gate :whistling: ) so have just had minor heart failure running round looking for the big bugger in a panic incase he got to the main road as the daft creature has less than no road sense whatsoever!!!! :crying:


Ohhhh hopefully he is safe and back at home now?? One of my boxer girls escaped once (gate issues as well) and it was a very scary 1hr until I found her sat outside the local co-op 

OH and I bought some more shoes..sssssshhhhh....actually from Zara  They even came with their own baaaag :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Do you have any new pics of Posh Kitty? :laugh:
> 
> How's the diet going? No more hotels for me for a fortnights so I can actually get back into a routine :lol:


OMG nooooooooooooo - not pics of the feckin ragdoll 

that copper is still haunting me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Kate1976 said:


> Ohhhh hopefully he is safe and back at home now?? One of my boxer girls escaped once (gate issues as well) and it was a very scary 1hr until I found her sat outside the local co-op
> 
> OH and I bought some more shoes..sssssshhhhh....actually from Zara  They even came with their own baaaag :bounce:


Yeah he's back... I ran round daft putting on shoes grabbing lead and keys etc... just as I ran out the door the little sod sauntered nonchalantly back up the drive.... :cursing:



Jem said:


> OMG nooooooooooooo - not pics of the feckin ragdoll
> 
> that copper is still haunting me :lol: :lol: :lol:


lmao.... Ragdoll pics to come.... :tongue:

(serves ya right for dating a fecking cop.....  :whistling: haha :lol: )


----------



## Zara-Leoni

*Training update:*

*
*

....tonight I was reminded of the importance of warming up a little and not expecting the ol' CNS to be firing on all cylinders from the off :whistling:

*Chest:*

*Bench:*

Didn't warm up..... I'm a twat (before anyone else says it lol)

40kg x 6... Oops felt hard

40kg x 8... Oops... still felt hard

50kg x 7... Was warmed up a bit by now

50kg x 7... little spot on last rep

60kg x 3... 1st 2 defo all me, 3rd debatable tbh....

60kg x 3... 1st one prob me, 2nd & 3rd no way :tongue:

*Incline DB Press:*

12.5kg x 10... breeeezed through and normally find this tough after bench...

15kg x 8 *PB* 

15kg x 7

*Pec Deck Flyes* (Yes.... they're gay)

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 8 *PB* again but considering the exercise am not exactly excited :tongue:

15kg x 8

plus cardio and all that bollox....

Diet sucks bum. Cant have shakes as said before thanks to IBS. Diet food is making me gag. Meh...


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah he's back... I ran round daft putting on shoes grabbing lead and keys etc... just as I ran out the door the little sod sauntered nonchalantly back up the drive.... :cursing:
> 
> lmao.... Ragdoll pics to come.... :tongue:
> 
> (serves ya right for dating a fecking cop.....  :whistling: haha :lol: )


OMG cannot believe you repeated that in here :lol:

There are worse people in the world to date e.g travellers :thumbup1:

Nice bench zara ! Dieting is deffo not affecting strength then ...

What's with your pec deck then - must check the plates on mine if your PB is 15kg ...I must be over estimating mine LOL !!!

I am knackered and going to bed soon - a.m. cardio knocks the stuffing out of me - feel like an auld woman !


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> OMG cannot believe you repeated that in here :lol:
> 
> *There are worse people in the world to date e.g travellers * :thumbup1:
> 
> Nice bench zara ! Dieting is deffo not affecting strength then ...
> 
> What's with your pec deck then - must check the plates on mine if your PB is 15kg ...I must be over estimating mine LOL !!!
> 
> I am knackered and going to bed soon - a.m. cardio knocks the stuffing out of me - feel like an auld woman !


Funny - was thinking earlier about an ex of mine who decided he was a New Age Traveller - basically meant we were homeless doleites :lol: :lol: :lol:

Was a laugh for a bit, but then everything's an adventure when you're 18


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> OMG cannot believe you repeated that in here :lol:
> 
> There are worse people in the world to date e.g travellers :thumbup1:
> 
> Nice bench zara ! Dieting is deffo not affecting strength then ...
> 
> What's with your pec deck then - must check the plates on mine if your PB is 15kg ...I must be over estimating mine LOL !!!
> 
> I am knackered and going to bed soon - a.m. cardio knocks the stuffing out of me - feel like an auld woman !





Beklet said:


> Funny - was thinking earlier about an ex of mine who decided he was a New Age Traveller - basically meant we were homeless doleites :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Was a laugh for a bit, but then everything's an adventure when you're 18


Hey..... least they like "dags".... even if they are a bit minky :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Nice bench zara ! Dieting is deffo not affecting strength then ...
> 
> What's with your pec deck then - must check the plates on mine if your PB is 15kg ...I must be over estimating mine LOL !!!


Depends on the machine I think tbh some are easier than others.... TBH when it comes to machines the weights dnt mean owt unless everyone is using exact same machine cos they all vary so wildly. Mine is defo kg though says so on the plates... we got a shoulder press machine that unfortunately I now think is in lbs but am not sure :tongue:


----------



## winger

If one machine has 3 or more pulleys then the weight isn't accurate, it's only a reference.


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> *Training update:*
> 
> ....tonight I was reminded of the importance of warming up a little and not expecting the ol' CNS to be firing on all cylinders from the off :whistling:
> 
> *Chest:*
> 
> *Bench:*
> 
> Didn't warm up..... I'm a twat (before anyone else says it lol)
> 
> 40kg x 6... Oops felt hard
> 
> 40kg x 8... Oops... still felt hard
> 
> 50kg x 7... Was warmed up a bit by now
> 
> 50kg x 7... little spot on last rep
> 
> 60kg x 3... 1st 2 defo all me, 3rd debatable tbh....
> 
> 60kg x 3... 1st one prob me, 2nd & 3rd no way :tongue:
> 
> *Incline DB Press:*
> 
> 12.5kg x 10... breeeezed through and normally find this tough after bench...
> 
> 15kg x 8 *PB*
> 
> 15kg x 7
> 
> *Pec Deck Flyes* (Yes.... they're gay)
> 
> 12.5kg x 10
> 
> 15kg x 8 *PB* again but considering the exercise am not exactly excited :tongue:
> 
> 15kg x 8
> 
> plus cardio and all that bollox....
> 
> Diet sucks bum. Cant have shakes as said before thanks to IBS. Diet food is making me gag. Meh...


You didnt warm up OMG u should be shot :whistling: :lol: anyway...

Nice bench press zar 60k is good going :thumbup1: Keep at it and will keep improving, i hate bench press, only just starting to make some progress, tbh only reason i hate it is due to fact im weak as a pint of p1ss on it :lol: Much prefer back day  Congrats on pbs aswell


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> You didnt warm up OMG u should be shot :whistling: :lol: anyway...
> 
> Nice bench press zar 60k is good going :thumbup1: Keep at it and will keep improving, i hate bench press, only just starting to make some progress, tbh only reason i hate it is due to fact im weak as a pint of p1ss on it :lol: Much prefer back day  Congrats on pbs aswell


I quite like it tbf..... Is fecking shoulder day that sucks at the mo cos they are weak and not getting any better :cursing:

Back day makes me wanna vom......  :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Nothing very exciting to report, cant remember details of last workout so meh.....

Tonight was cheat night. I think I am melting from the inside out. Combination of themo liquid stuff and sudden intake of junk food and I literally feel like my temperature has shot up about 4 million degrees.... :whistling:

Apart from that.... well am not really geared up for this at the mo tbh.

I'm sticking to everything I'm meant to be doing to the letter, but I dont seem to have the buzz this time?

Not looked at bikinis, music, routines, nothing like that.

Kinda weird. Maybe its just a phase and I'll be back to normal soon lol.


----------



## winger

I think you need to stay out of Rams journal from now on..lol


----------



## Kate1976

Are you coming to the seminar this weekend Zar?


----------



## Cra16

Hi Zara,

Are you sure you have IBS and not a food allergy. The term IBS is a bit like cronic fatgue, it just means the medical world haven't a clue whats wrong.

I'm gluten intollerant (celiac) and have many other food allergies as a result, one food allergy tends to lead to another. I know when a food I'm allergic too gets in my diet as I suffer from gas, fat and water gain round the midsection, bad skin, going to the toilet more often and err less compact stools :laugh:

Now as your not discussing diet ATM it will have to wait for a bit but if your getting any of the above symptoms it would be worth using an elimination diet to find out the culpurits!

Most protein shakes act up with me and the ones that don't taste like ****. So I use these sparingly.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Cra16 said:


> Hi Zara,
> 
> Are you sure you have IBS and not a food allergy. The term IBS is a bit like cronic fatgue, it just means the medical world haven't a clue whats wrong.
> 
> I'm gluten intollerant (celiac) and have many other food allergies as a result, one food allergy tends to lead to another. I know when a food I'm allergic too gets in my diet as I suffer from gas, fat and water gain round the midsection, bad skin, going to the toilet more often and err less compact stools :laugh:
> 
> Now as your not discussing diet ATM it will have to wait for a bit but if your getting any of the above symptoms it would be worth using an elimination diet to find out the culpurits!
> 
> Most protein shakes act up with me and the ones that don't taste like ****. So I use these sparingly.


Hiya mate.... well no I can't be entirely sure in all honesty however I avoid docs like the plague because they only p1ss me off.... I do avoid wheat as a rule though have to occasional bit offseason eg the odd biscuit or pizza but its not often.

I can discuss diet just no point ppl trying to tell me to change things etc as I am only listening to Lee 

At the moment the only ingredients are:

Turkey mince

Chicken

Prawns (got sick of them so very rarely now)

Lean Beef (escalopes with no fat on)

Basmati rice

Reflex Whey Refresh (these dont seem to affect me)

Chilli powder

Chilli paste

Garlic

Ginger

....so its pretty basic lol.

I also realised that I'd been suffering PMT... using a lot less PED's than in previous years as TBH I feel I've grown some and its not needed as much.... I seem to be managing to pretty much keep my gains with GH, training & diet now :thumbup1:

Only thing is I'm not used to this being an issue during diet so have upped dose accordingly for a period of 2-3 weeks as PMT causes awful water and bloating and triggers my IBS for some reason.

Cue massive flaming pmsl.... actually no if anyones gonna jump down my throat they can feel free to fck off and read a natty's journal


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Kate1976 said:


> Are you coming to the seminar this weekend Zar?


Nah am not going.... have fun though


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> I think you need to stay out of Rams journal from now on..lol


lol I know it must be something in the water up here lol.

Couple of people on here know already though cos I've told them before... I dont even really like competing. I do it because I like how I look and I know without that goal/deadline I'd not stick to it. I like having DONE the competitions, just not the actual doing part.... :tongue:


----------



## Beklet

Lol my natty journal is boring tho the doc just gave me steroid cream for one of my itchy moles that's not a mole . . .


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Lol my natty journal is boring tho the doc just gave me steroid cream for one of my itchy moles that's not a mole . . .


OOOHHHH THATS IT!!!

YOU ARE NO LONGER A NATTY! 

Good stuff.... now up the dose, get on the gear and the clen & eph and we're off :thumb: :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick

What did the cheat consist of Z??

My temp always goes up after dirty carbs...


----------



## Beklet

Lol don't think this stuff counts. . . Off diets atm. No point suffering if it'll make no difference! Oddly, i have so much cardio on this week i barely have time to train Wtf?


----------



## hackskii

lol

Hydrocortizone cream isnt considered being non natty. :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

mick_the_brick said:


> What did the cheat consist of Z??
> 
> My temp always goes up after dirty carbs...


Mcdonalds and chocolate 

.....thought I was having an internal nuclear meltdown last night.... :laugh:



Beklet said:


> Lol don't think this stuff counts. . . Off diets atm. No point suffering if it'll make no difference! Oddly, i have so much cardio on this week i barely have time to train Wtf?


Steroid's a steriod.... stop fighting it and give in....


----------



## mick_the_brick

Cool - no pizza then??

I always find pizza a big dissapoint TBH.

Yep ****.ty sugars and tren caused meltdown for me on Saturday night.. my wife banished me to the couch on Saturday night in the way of punishment LOL


----------



## Zara-Leoni

mick_the_brick said:


> Cool - no pizza then??
> 
> I always find pizza a big dissapoint TBH.
> 
> Yep ****.ty sugars and tren caused meltdown for me on Saturday night.. my wife banished me to the couch on Saturday night in the way of punishment LOL


lmao.... sofas worse for me too as u sweat more on the leather :lol:

Actually that said... theres kind of a draught from the kitchen so thats all good :thumbup1:

Yeah no pizza this week.... last time I did I called dominos and it was utter shyte :cursing:

Lee's jst checking show dates with me to arrange last few weeks plan... I've felt fine up til now, now suddenly I am sh1tting myself severely..... :crying:


----------



## Kate1976

Zara-Leoni said:


> lmao.... sofas worse for me too as u sweat more on the leather :lol:
> 
> Actually that said... theres kind of a draught from the kitchen so thats all good :thumbup1:
> 
> Yeah no pizza this week.... last time I did I called dominos and it was utter shyte :cursing:
> 
> Lee's jst checking show dates with me to arrange last few weeks plan... I've felt fine up til now, now suddenly I am sh1tting myself severely..... :crying:


Hear you on the dominos thing Z - will not have em! My local fish and chip shop (??) does the best pizza ever - had one last night as my cheat...well not a whole one...... and within 10 mins was blown up like a friggin balloon!

You know why ur sh!tting yourself?? I currently am about condition, training, diet, music, tan, suit, shoes, hair, make up ...blah, blah, blah :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Kate1976 said:


> Hear you on the dominos thing Z - will not have em! My local fish and chip shop (??) does the best pizza ever - had one last night as my cheat...well not a whole one...... and within 10 mins was blown up like a friggin balloon!
> 
> *You know why ur sh!tting yourself?? I currently am about condition, training, diet, music, tan, suit, shoes, hair, make up ...blah, blah, blah* :cursing:


Yeah all of it - same as always lol.

Like i said above I dnt even enjoy it pmsl... and trust me its a million times worse when ur actually standing there waiting to go on stage lmao... :tongue:


----------



## Kate1976

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah all of it - same as always lol.
> 
> Like i said above I dnt even enjoy it pmsl... and trust me its a million times worse when ur actually standing there waiting to go on stage lmao... :tongue:


Yeah I bet...its the 90 sec routine that's scaring the bejesus out of me


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah all of it - same as always lol.
> 
> *Like i said above I dnt even enjoy it pmsl...* and trust me its a million times worse when ur actually standing there waiting to go on stage lmao... :tongue:


Why do you do it then zar? I mean i know you said you like way you look, but if you had choice would you look like u do when you compete at all times, all year round if it wasnt for fact you have to diet?

Anyway need to get your motivation and sh1t goin if cant be ar2ed, get some music picked and ur thing u wear whatever its called :lol: Swim suit  . Woman like picking clothes, well thats my experience with them anyways (wich admittedly is very little :whistling: ), clothes and sh1te like shoes and bags and stuff makes them happy :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Why do you do it then zar? I mean i know you said you like way you look, but *if you had choice would you look like u do when you compete at all times, all year round if it wasnt for fact you have to diet?*
> 
> Anyway need to get your motivation and sh1t goin if cant be ar2ed, get some music picked and ur thing u wear whatever its called :lol: Swim suit  . Woman like picking clothes, well thats my experience with them anyways (wich admittedly is very little :whistling: ), clothes and sh1te like shoes and bags and stuff makes them happy :lol:


In a nutshell, yes 

As for the rest.... I'll get it done prob when I reaslise if I dont do it now its too late... as usual :tongue:


----------



## dmcc

Meh I had half a pizza on Saturday night and had to strip off and open all the windows...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Meh I had half a pizza on Saturday night and had to strip off and open all the windows...


lmao....  "normal" people must think we are very odd.....


----------



## Jem

Yo !

I have nothing of value to contribute [what's new eh] but thought I should say something .....

Erm got enthusiasm back yet ?

I'm just fooked ...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

*Training update:*

*Back day* 

*Deadlifts:*

warm up empty bar x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

90kg x 2... *see underneath

90kg x 1

100kg x 1

*110kg x 1* *PB* :thumbup1:

....if I am honest I nearly chickened out as was up the back on my own lol but then I saw few ppl sideways-watching me in the gym to see if I could lift it so at that point I couldn't really not do it pmsl.... :tongue:

*Have to comment on this. Today for some reason, unusually I felt my grip was struggling. Tried using lifting straps once got to 90kg and it was worse... I think theres not enough room inside my hands for the straps as well as the bar or something... anyway it felt 10x worse and I only managed 90kg x 2 so ditched them again.

90kg x 1 was wobbly as hell... think I was struggling mentally as I thought my grip wouldn't cope.

Stood stressing about it for a few minutes debating whether to call it a day there or carry on.... decided I was being a total fanny, manned up and carried on lol.

*U/H Grip Chins:*

x9 (1st 4 or maybe 5 unassisted - getting stronger :thumbup1: )

x9 (1st 1 unassisted)

x8 (all assisted)

*Single Arm DB Rows:*

22.5kg x 5

22.5kg x 5

....was really struggling with these today for some reason? Maybe had exhausted myself already? Got pissed of with them at this point anyway.

*
V-Handle Grip Low Pulley Rows:*

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

40kg x 8

*Then did little bit for bum and abs....*

*
Weighted rear leg raises:*

x 20 each side

x 20 each side

*DB/Leg Extension Combined Pullovers:*

10kg x 25

10kg x 20

....normally I can do 4 sets of 20 or 25 of these easy so just shows how much the DL'ing takes out of your core lol :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Yo !
> 
> I have nothing of value to contribute [what's new eh] but thought I should say something .....
> 
> Erm got enthusiasm back yet ?
> 
> I'm just fooked ...


See above lol.... shaking like mad afterwards though pmsl  :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

110kg Dead!!!!!! Get in there! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

and

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm Rhubarb Whey Refresh:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> 110kg Dead!!!!!! Get in there! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:
> 
> and
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmmmm Rhubarb Whey Refresh:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :


Cheers chick 

And oh hell yes..... The rhubarb ones are the bestest ones :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers chick
> 
> And oh hell yes..... The rhubarb ones are the bestest ones :thumb: :thumb :


Aren't they just....but perhaps a wee bit of custard flavour thrown in would just perfect it lol! Like the toffees!


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> *Training update:*
> 
> *Back day*
> 
> *Deadlifts:*
> 
> warm up empty bar x 10
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 80kg x 5
> 
> 90kg x 2... *see underneath
> 
> 90kg x 1
> 
> 100kg x 1
> 
> *110kg x 1* *PB* :thumbup1:
> 
> ....if I am honest I nearly chickened out as was up the back on my own lol but then I saw few ppl sideways-watching me in the gym to see if I could lift it so at that point I couldn't really not do it pmsl.... :tongue:
> 
> *Have to comment on this. Today for some reason, unusually I felt my grip was struggling. Tried using lifting straps once got to 90kg and it was worse... I think theres not enough room inside my hands for the straps as well as the bar or something... anyway it felt 10x worse and I only managed 90kg x 2 so ditched them again.
> 
> 90kg x 1 was wobbly as hell... think I was struggling mentally as I thought my grip wouldn't cope.
> 
> Stood stressing about it for a few minutes debating whether to call it a day there or carry on.... decided I was being a total fanny, manned up and carried on lol.
> 
> *U/H Grip Chins:*
> 
> x9 (1st 4 or maybe 5 unassisted - getting stronger :thumbup1: )
> 
> x9 (1st 1 unassisted)
> 
> x8 (all assisted)
> 
> *Single Arm DB Rows:*
> 
> 22.5kg x 5
> 
> 22.5kg x 5
> 
> ....was really struggling with these today for some reason? Maybe had exhausted myself already? Got pissed of with them at this point anyway.
> 
> *V-Handle Grip Low Pulley Rows:*
> 
> 30kg x 10
> 
> 35kg x 10
> 
> 40kg x 8
> 
> *Then did little bit for bum and abs....*
> 
> *Weighted rear leg raises:*
> 
> x 20 each side
> 
> x 20 each side
> 
> *DB/Leg Extension Combined Pullovers:*
> 
> 10kg x 25
> 
> 10kg x 20
> 
> ....normally I can do 4 sets of 20 or 25 of these easy so just shows how much the DL'ing takes out of your core lol :tongue:


Z your workouts are really coming along

Really impresive weights you are now moving, compared to when fannying arond doing fck knows what

Your strength is really impressive now, and Me thinks lots more to come

Well done

xxx

(not sure about the ar5e workout at end tho :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Z your workouts are really coming along
> 
> Really impresive weights you are now moving, compared to when fannying arond doing fck knows what
> 
> Your strength is really impressive now, and Me thinks lots more to come
> 
> Well done
> 
> xxx
> 
> (not sure about the ar5e workout at end tho :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol


Ta sweetie 

Arse and Abs stuff is all good.... Girls gotta have a pert bottom  xxx


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> . Girls gotta have a pert bottom  xxx


Perfect timing bump!


----------



## hackskii

Wow, impressed, that is awesome Zar........awesome..............

110 is so impressive, I know guys that cant do that, or have the confidance to do it....

Im so proud of you.


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> Im so proud of you.


Thanks Dad! :beer:


----------



## TinyGuy

wow zara, 110 kg deadlift, im in awe :surrender:

well done lass!

edited to add:



> Girls gotta have a pert bottom


 :wub:


----------



## Cra16

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hiya mate.... well no I can't be entirely sure in all honesty however I avoid docs like the plague because they only p1ss me off.... I do avoid wheat as a rule though have to occasional bit offseason eg the odd biscuit or pizza but its not often.
> 
> I can discuss diet just no point ppl trying to tell me to change things etc as I am only listening to Lee
> 
> At the moment the only ingredients are:
> 
> Turkey mince
> 
> Chicken
> 
> Prawns (got sick of them so very rarely now)
> 
> Lean Beef (escalopes with no fat on)
> 
> Basmati rice
> 
> Reflex Whey Refresh (these dont seem to affect me)
> 
> Chilli powder
> 
> Chilli paste
> 
> Garlic
> 
> Ginger
> 
> ....so its pretty basic lol.
> 
> I also realised that I'd been suffering PMT... using a lot less PED's than in previous years as TBH I feel I've grown some and its not needed as much.... I seem to be managing to pretty much keep my gains with GH, training & diet now :thumbup1:
> 
> Only thing is I'm not used to this being an issue during diet so have upped dose accordingly for a period of 2-3 weeks as PMT causes awful water and bloating and triggers my IBS for some reason.
> 
> Cue massive flaming pmsl.... actually no if anyones gonna jump down my throat they can feel free to fck off and read a natty's journal


OK not sure what peoples problem is with using meds to balance hormones, you either use them or you don't, if you do then use them then use the amount YOU need, not them.

Your diet staples look mainly fine but the chilli, ginger and garlic can all be troublesome for SOME people with IBS. Ginger ups your appettite also. Ginger and garlic are anti-bacterial and so change the flora of your gut with is unsettled already. Chilli I have not a clue why it irritates but I love it and regurarly pay the price.

Anyway theres nothing that jumps out there. The protein you use is isolate, this is the only type I can handle and then only certain brands.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Cra16 said:


> Your diet staples look mainly fine but the chilli, ginger and garlic can all be troublesome for SOME people with IBS. Ginger ups your appettite also. Ginger and garlic are anti-bacterial and so change the flora of your gut with is unsettled already. Chilli I have not a clue why it irritates but I love it and regurarly pay the price.


They're all completely fine lol... I've had these issues for years and by elimination know they are all fine which is how I know the shakes were the problem. IBS has gone away now anyway so its not unsettled - as I said is the shakes was the problem.



Cra16 said:


> Anyway theres nothing that jumps out there. *The protein you use is isolate*, this is the only type I can handle and then only certain brands.


Yeah I know... thats why I chose it lol.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Wow, impressed, that is awesome Zar........awesome..............
> 
> 110 is so impressive, I know guys that cant do that, or have the confidance to do it....
> 
> Im so proud of you.





TinyGuy said:


> wow zara, 110 kg deadlift, im in awe :surrender:
> 
> well done lass!


Cheers peeps


----------



## mick_the_brick

Well done on the PB Z 

Nice work..


----------



## Zara-Leoni

mick_the_brick said:


> Well done on the PB Z
> 
> Nice work..


Ta. Can't be dieting hard enough I reckon..... :whistling:


----------



## Jem

OMG ! erm well done zar - wicked stuff that girlie xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> OMG ! erm well done zar - wicked stuff that girlie xx


Cheers doll 

Starving today :confused1:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers doll
> 
> Starving today :confused1:


I'm just apothetic about everything :confused1: I dont have much emotion - I'm a machine waiting for a spoon of peanut butter :lol:

How is the dieting going btw ? what have you lost and still need to lose do you think?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> I'm just apothetic about everything :confused1: I dont have much emotion - I'm a machine waiting for a spoon of peanut butter :lol:
> 
> How is the dieting going btw ? what have you lost and still need to lose do you think?


Its going ok - the weights coming off lol.

Currently around half a stone heavier than NABBA last year.

I have a late one tonight in salon.... and all I want to do today is sleep on the sofa... typical! :tongue:


----------



## Beklet

Yay on deads.....prob legs for me later. Depends how busy it is.

I want to be losing weight.....grrrr


----------



## Linny

Beklet said:


> Yay on deads.....prob legs for me later. Depends how busy it is.
> 
> *I want to be losing weight.....grrrr*


Chop a t!ttie off if you want to lose it quick coz your's are mahoosive tittie-mongers


----------



## Beklet

Linny said:


> Chop a t!ttie off if you want to lose it quick coz your's are mahoosive tittie-mongers


Yeah but then I'll look like a man.......would rather cut off my saddlebags :laugh:

Ah well......yay soon be Friday :thumb:


----------



## Linny

Beklet said:


> Yeah but then I'll look like a man.......would rather cut off my saddlebags :laugh:
> 
> Ah well......yay soon be Friday :thumb:


Me no titties and I dont look like a man :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Linny said:


> Me no titties and I dont look like a man :laugh:


True but I probably would lol 

Though you're not bloody flat chested you daft mare!


----------



## Jem

LMAO at Lin - tittiemongers !

Me - definitely flat chested, just like prunes ffs...need some fat from my ass pumped in there

Saddlebags are feckin horrid things - work of the devil those !

Where is the lady of this manor tonight ? I went to bed but got back up after an hour.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> LMAO at Lin - tittiemongers !
> 
> Me - definitely flat chested, just like prunes ffs...need some fat from my ass pumped in there
> 
> Saddlebags are feckin horrid things - work of the devil those !
> 
> *Where is the lady of this manor tonight ?* I went to bed but got back up after an hour.


Was working til 8.30pm then just as finished got a call that a good friend has been taken to hospital, insulin overdose. Roberts up there now am waiting to hear how he is :sad:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Was working til 8.30pm then just as finished got a call that a good friend has been taken to hospital, insulin overdose. Roberts up there now am waiting to hear how he is :sad:


Oh dear :confused1:


----------



## winger

Is the insulin overdose person a diabetic or bb?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Is the insulin overdose person a diabetic or bb?


Bodybuilder.

Anyway moving on not really my place to discuss it..... think he'll be ok thats all that matters.

VERY tired today... had no stim based fatburners at all yesterday or today as been busy doing nails and wanted to be sure didn't have the shakes or owt lol. Just home from work and heading to gym in 45 mins.... thats gonna have to change as I am *hinging*.... got ZERO energy whatsoever so off to my kitchen cupboard to see what I can procure from there to perk me up a bit


----------



## Bettyboo

Hi hun,

Soz to hear about your friend, hope speedy recovery.

Glad you is ok too


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Cheers Tara 

Right,

Training and all that...

Boooring.com tonight... Just arms.

*DB Curls:*

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

10kg x 6

10kg x 7

...usually can manage 12.5kg but prob due to tiredness today as mentioned in post above was dragging myself about and pretty crappily pathetic today :cursing:

*Preacher DB Curls:*

7.5kg x 10

10kg x 7

10kg x 6

*BB Curls:*

*
*

17.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

27.5kg x 7

*
O/H DB Tricep Extensions:*

12.5kg x 12

15kg x 10

15kg x 9

*Tricep Dips:*

*
*

x10

x10

x9

*Tricep Cable Pushdowns:*

3 plates x 20

4 plates x 15

5 plates x 12

5 plates x 10

Now... for some reason I can get a really good feeling in triceps (to the point I can barely straighten my arms) yet I cannot seem to get any such feeling in biceps? :confused1: I seem to find all/any bicep exercises particularly difficult too... :confused1:

Have also decided that I don't even actually look like a bodybuilder anyway....... Its the fcking shoulders that are letting me down :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## dmcc

Any more talk like that and I'll be on the next flight to EDI to bitch-slap some sense into you, young lady :wub:


----------



## RedKola

I thought your shoulders were looking amazing in the pic on Facebook! :confused1:

Hope your friend is ok! :sad:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> I thought your shoulders were looking amazing in the pic on Facebook! :confused1:
> 
> Hope your friend is ok! :sad:


Thats from last year chick.... they appear to have gone on vacation since :cursing:

Who the fck was the knobhead making the twatty comments on there too eh? What a fud! Ppl will learn not to piss me off when I am dieting even if they learn the hard way... :cursing:


----------



## TinyGuy

> yet I cannot seem to get any such feeling in biceps?


I found this with my biecep exercises as well, until i read somewhere on these forums to try pausing at the top of each DB curl, and consciously tensing the bicep muscle, i found this gave me a lot more feeling of pump, and i had doms the next day.

Also for me, as albeit a noob, your dumbell weights seem pretty high, It could be that ur r uber strong with deadlifts like that  but i did also find that when i went too heavy on my dumbell curls, i got a great pump in my forearms, which tended to limit how much i could lift.

Anyway, don't wanna be teachin ya how to suck eggs uve got a lot more experience than me and probably have trainers to help ya as well.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Any more talk like that and I'll be on the next flight to EDI to bitch-slap some sense into you, young lady :wub:


Am serious D.... my shoulders as I look at myself from the front seem to have vamooshed :confused1:

I look like one of these skinny bints with the straight up and down arms... no delts at all arm is straight from shoulder to elbow... :sad:

I feel my shoulder routine needs a serious shake-up....

Odd thing happened tonight too... doing the O/H seated tricep extensions, while lowering DB down behind my head my right shoulder partially kinda disclocated..... :confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TinyGuy said:


> I found this with my biecep exercises as well, until i read somewhere on these forums to try pausing at the top of each DB curl, and consciously tensing the bicep muscle, i found this gave me a lot more feeling of pump, and i had doms the next day.
> 
> Also for me, as albeit a noob, your dumbell weights seem pretty high, It could be that ur r uber strong with deadlifts like that  but i did also find that when i went too heavy on my dumbell curls, i got a great pump in my forearms, which tended to limit how much i could lift.
> 
> Anyway, don't wanna be teachin ya how to suck eggs uve got a lot more experience than me and probably have trainers to help ya as well.


OMG don't mention using lighter weights round here... shhh.... someone might hear you..... :whistling:  :lol:

Nah - actually I have tried using a lighter weight on biceps (can only go down in 2.5kg increments) - all that happens is I end up doing endless reps with the lighter weight and still never get much feeling :confused1:


----------



## dmcc

Well I'm sure the first part is absolute bollox as we never see ourselves as others do - god knows I rarely do.

But maybe you're right about needing a shake-up - though now may not be the right time to make drastic changes.

Ow! @ the dislocation thingy - not nice. Be careful...


----------



## RedKola

Zara-Leoni said:


> Thats from last year chick.... they appear to have gone on vacation since :cursing:
> 
> Who the fck was the knobhead making the twatty comments on there too eh? What a fud! Ppl will learn not to piss me off when I am dieting even if they learn the hard way... :cursing:


Ohh, my mistake. I just assumed it was a new pic. 

I have no clue who he was but I have a feeling he won't do that again! :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Well I'm sure the first part is absolute bollox as we never see ourselves as others do - god knows I rarely do.
> 
> But maybe you're right about needing a shake-up - though now may not be the right time to make drastic changes.
> 
> Ow! @ the dislocation thingy - not nice. Be careful...


No time like the present D 

Seriously.... no reason at all why I can't improve any part of my training regardless of diet.

I don't subscribe to all this lower-the-weights-and-up-the-reps bollox during diet.... all the nattys down my way do it.... I see no purpose or benefit to it at all and I carry on as normal up til the last week, when I'll train lighter due to being knackered and its really just to keep pushing blood into the muscles more than anything else.

If there's a better way of training me shoulders... I'm there :thumbup1:

The dislocation thing.... yeah... felt it a tad before but today was the worst.....



RedKola said:


> Ohh, my mistake. I just assumed it was a new pic.
> 
> I have no clue who he was but I have a feeling he won't do that again! :lol:


Strangely enough.... He may also be somewhat confused to discover that he now has one more arsehole than previously :whistling:

Serves him right for leaving knobbish comments on my pics when I'm dieting


----------



## dmcc

Furry muff. Bring on the heavy compounds :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Furry muff. Bring on the heavy compounds :thumb:


 :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## hackskii

Try supenating your biceps zar, you can start at the bottom with dumbells and then twist them like you are going to flex them, increases the range some, that might help.

Or, lay on a incline bench, and hang your arms and do curls with dumbells, this puts the biceps at a pre-stretched phase so you start at the very bottom in a stretched position.

Those should cause you to be sore tomorrow.


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> Try supenating your biceps zar, you can start at the bottom with dumbells and then twist them like you are going to flex them, increases the range some, that might help.
> 
> Or, lay on a incline bench, and hang your arms and do curls with dumbells, this puts the biceps at a pre-stretched phase so you start at the very bottom in a stretched position.
> 
> Those should cause you to be sore tomorrow.


WTF, an informative post by the hackinspank, damn! :beer:


----------



## Beklet

Dropsets are pretty much the only thing that fries mine.....


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Thats from last year chick.... they appear to have gone on vacation since :cursing:
> 
> Who the fck was the knobhead making the twatty comments on there too eh? What a fud! Ppl will learn not to piss me off when I am dieting even if they learn the hard way... :cursing:


Cant remem if i commented after ur back session but if not well done on 110 deadlift :thumbup1: Getting strong, you will learn to love them :whistling:

And im sure last lot of pics u posted showed loads of improvemnet in shoulders. You sure your not imagining it :lol: It was a back shot im thinking about. One from this year and one last year together. If get time will try find it lol. Hope all is well.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Cant remem if i commented after ur back session but if not well done on 110 deadlift :thumbup1: Getting strong, you will learn to love them :whistling:
> 
> And im sure last lot of pics u posted showed loads of improvemnet in shoulders. You sure your not imagining it :lol: It was a back shot im thinking about. One from this year and one last year together. If get time will try find it lol. Hope all is well.


Yo leafster! 

Yeah... I like back day its jst that I always feel dizzy and sick after deads.... once weight gets to 80kg I have to hold the wall for a bit after every set lmao. Not a sensation I enjoy much tbh 

Am fcking loving chins at the minute :thumbup1: Mainly cos I can actually do a couple now haha 

My shoulders are pants. Shoulder training needs looking at.

Anyhoo.

Prob get some progress pics on sunday... this lack of photo-whoring is most unlike me.... but then this prep has been weird as hell and I've not felt like I usually do.

You sorted your sh1t out any and got yer ass back in training yet?


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yo leafster!
> 
> Yeah... I like back day its jst that I always feel dizzy and sick after deads.... once weight gets to 80kg I have to hold the wall for a bit after every set lmao. Not a sensation I enjoy much tbh
> 
> Am fcking loving chins at the minute :thumbup1: Mainly cos I can actually do a couple now haha
> 
> My shoulders are pants. Shoulder training needs looking at.
> 
> Anyhoo.
> 
> Prob get some progress pics on sunday... this lack of photo-whoring is most unlike me.... but then this prep has been weird as hell and I've not felt like I usually do.
> 
> You sorted your sh1t out any and got yer ass back in training yet?


I wont stop training just, stopped blast thats all, i might have a lil blast before expo, training will continue ish :whistling: Its not training that lets me down its eating plenty i just cant eat enougth, and whoops sorry i forgot ur deiting :innocent: Better not metnion what im just about to scran then haha.

Yea get some pics up, best way to see if ur imagining it or not. ill bet you a double southern comfort and coke they are fine  Speak soon.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> I wont stop training just, stopped blast thats all, i might have a lil blast before expo, training will continue ish :whistling: Its not training that lets me down its eating plenty i just cant eat enougth, and whoops sorry i forgot ur deiting :innocent: Better not metnion what im just about to scran then haha.
> 
> Yea get some pics up, best way to see if ur imagining it or not. ill bet you a double southern comfort and coke they are fine  Speak soon.


Make it a diet coke and you're on :thumb:

Serious moment (OMG)..... have you considered adding oil to your diet to slow down digestion...?


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yo leafster!
> 
> Yeah... I like back day its jst that I always feel dizzy and sick after deads.... once weight gets to 80kg I have to hold the wall for a bit after every set lmao. Not a sensation I enjoy much tbh
> 
> Am fcking loving chins at the minute :thumbup1: Mainly cos I can actually do a couple now haha
> 
> *My shoulders are pants. Shoulder training needs looking* at.
> 
> Anyhoo.
> 
> Prob get some progress pics on sunday... this lack of photo-whoring is most unlike me.... but then this prep has been weird as hell and I've not felt like I usually do.
> 
> You sorted your sh1t out any and got yer ass back in training yet?


your shoulders are not pants, they look pretty good

Your heavy benching of late will have a big impact on them

Try leave as much time between chest and shoulder as poss, that way they will be fully recovered and wil be stronger

biceps, do single arm dumbell preachers heavy as can

:thumb:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Make it a diet coke and you're on :thumb:
> 
> Serious moment (OMG)..... have you considered adding oil to your diet to slow down digestion...?


How much oil would it take to slow down digestion :confused1: Not at min, but when putting effort in :whistling: , I take between 5 and 10 fish oils everyday (is this the type of oil you mean ?) never thought about it tbh, didnt know oil slowed it down. Think it could be something defo worth looking at tho. Suppose it depends how much oil would be needed. Cheers, just let me no wot u mean by oil, dont want no nasty accidents :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast

Some inspiration for you






Yeah Karate!


----------



## Irish Beast

more


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> your shoulders are not pants, they look pretty good
> 
> Your heavy benching of late will have a big impact on them
> 
> Try leave as much time between chest and shoulder as poss, that way they will be fully recovered and wil be stronger
> 
> biceps, do single arm dumbell preachers heavy as can
> 
> :thumb:


Ta :blush:

Ok..... will make sure the 2 days are spaced apart... and preachers can do :thumbup1:

Am not really doing anything for rear delts wondered if this might be a factor....?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> How much oil would it take to slow down digestion :confused1: Not at min, but when putting effort in :whistling: , I take between 5 and 10 fish oils everyday (is this the type of oil you mean ?) never thought about it tbh, didnt know oil slowed it down. Think it could be something defo worth looking at tho. Suppose it depends how much oil would be needed. Cheers, just let me no wot u mean by oil, dont want no nasty accidents :lol:


Well I'm under instruction to have a dessert spoonful of extra-virgin olive oil with each meal (i mix it into the chicken/rice actually makes it nicer lol) as this is supposed to slow digestion. I do find that I am not so hungry this yr so I guess it does work.....

Don't be guzzling the castrol GTX though Kev... dnt think it would have the same effect...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Irish Beast said:


> Some inspiration for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Karate!





Irish Beast said:


> more


lmao you're no right in the heid lol.... :tongue:


----------



## Irish Beast

Tell me something I dont know!

I dunno whether to buy donner meat or cocaine. They are probably equally detrimenal to my health.

Which would you recommend?


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ta :blush:
> 
> Ok..... will make sure the 2 days are spaced apart... and preachers can do :thumbup1:
> 
> *Am* *not really doing anything for rear delts wondered if this might be* *a factor...*.?


your DL and chins should be taking care of these:thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

Probably fiber would be the best thing to slow digestion without adding in extra calories.

Lowers the glycemic load of that meal too.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Probably fiber would be the best thing to slow digestion without adding in extra calories.
> 
> Lowers the glycemic load of that meal too.


Leafy WANTS extra calories though... as many as physically possible, and he dnt have enough good fats in his diet lol.... see his journal for info.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> your DL and chins should be taking care of these:thumbup1:


Ah ok. I like chins. Did I mention this?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Irish Beast said:


> Tell me something I dont know!
> 
> I dunno whether to buy donner meat or cocaine. They are probably equally detrimenal to my health.
> 
> Which would you recommend?


I reckon the donner meat is prob worse tbh.....


----------



## StephenC

Zara-Leoni said:


> I reckon the donner meat is prob worse tbh.....


I've never tried coke personally, but tbh I really dont fancy snorting donner meat so i'd go with the coke:whistling:

:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Training wotsit.....

Shouders today. My nemesis... :sneaky2:

*DB Press:*

10kg x 10

10kg x 8

12.5kg x 7

12.5kg x 6

*Side DB Raises (one side at a time):*

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

*Front BB Raises:*

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 9

17.5kg x 9

...then..... decided to finish off.....

*
Side Raises again:*

7.5kg x 12......... after doing the front raises this killed and I left the gym unable to lift my arms to press the light switch :thumbup1:

Dammed shoulders will not get the better of me.... :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

StephenC said:


> I've never tried coke personally, but tbh I really dont fancy snorting donner meat so i'd go with the coke:whistling:
> 
> :lol:


Prob a bit less socially acceptable on a night out too... :tongue:


----------



## StephenC

Zara-Leoni said:


> Prob a bit less socially acceptable on a night out too... :tongue:


Yeah it's bad enough seeing white powder around the edge of someones nose never mind a slither of mystery meat


----------



## Zara-Leoni

StephenC said:


> *Yeah it's bad enough seeing white powder around the edge of someones nose *never mind a slither of mystery meat


OMG funny story there but I am so not going into it on here..... :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Zara-Leoni said:


> OMG funny story there but I am so not going into it on here..... :lol:


Cant say that and not share:nono:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

StephenC said:


> Cant say that and not share:nono:


Trust me I can


----------



## winger

Mexico fly by


----------



## Zara-Leoni

So what has happened today?

Well I haven't trained since its day off, and cardio doesn't merit writing about...

Changed 2 bulbs (headlight and sidelight) in my car today :thumbup1: Normally I get someone else to do it for me but I decided it cannot be that hard and surely I can do it myself.... and lo and behold... I can 

Small triumph but I'm an independant wee thing 

Have also made a trip to homebase, washed and hoovered car, done couple clients nails (its iranian new year so they all in for diamantés and such like lol), hoovered and swept/washed floors in house and made all food for tomorrow.

Hardly riveting but that was my day for what its worth :tongue:

Oh and weight is slowly dropping but its headed in the right direction at least :thumbup1:


----------



## Team1

Good stuff on the weight heading down.

Nice work on changing the bulbs. THat bit i believe.....i have yet to come across a woman who can drive though and not just claim to be able to


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Team1 said:


> Good stuff on the weight heading down.
> 
> Nice work on changing the bulbs. THat bit i believe.....i have yet to come across a woman who can drive though and not just claim to be able to


Cars not blown up yet either  :thumbup1:

I happily admit I'm not the world best driver but I drive up and down the country almost ever week and I've seen some awful things and narrowly avoided some very scary moments caused but other idiots on the road more times than I care to remember.

I'm a sensible driver I'd say... don't take risks but dont drive like an old lady either.... I think though that all the driving I do makes me just a little bit too aware of how quickly/easily it could all end :sad:

I think I'm being too sensible here... errr.... women are better drivers than men so ner.... :tongue:

:lol: :lol:

I think am gonna have to remake all my food today :sad:

Thought I'd do my turkey slightly differently last night and used different spices.... well.... its fcking RANK :cursing: :crying: thought I might be able to stomach it but actually, no I dont think I can..... urgh!!!

Off to gym in a bit, assuming mate remembers camera should get progress pics. Whether I choose to post them.... well... dunno yet lol.


----------



## Team1

Asda do the pre blend cajun and tandoori stuff. Magic!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

KJW said:


> Good to read about your progress.
> 
> Tricky with the food side of it, I stick to what I know regardless of how much I fancy a change. Spice isn't always nice


Yeah I dont think I'll try anything else new it was too much of a letdown 



Team1 said:


> Asda do the pre blend cajun and tandoori stuff. Magic!


Ah but they have salt added so I dnt use them. All I use are basic unblended spices ie chilli, ginger, garlic, paprika, etc etc or else schwartz do a no-added-salt version of some of their blended mixes but as far as I can tell only make the chicken, steak and season-all ones in that version.


----------



## Jem

I go away ...come back ...& you're talking about salt again :lol: :lol: :lol:

How are things ?

All diamanted out are you ?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Okay went gym today for progress pics.... VERY nearly cancelled the whole idea tbh and heres why....

Yesterday and the couple days before, I've been looking in the mirror thinking that I looked much better than before and was starting to see more detail appearing etc, plus my weights been dropping.

Today when I am due to have pics taken I woke up watery as hell with a swollen tum and 2-3 lbs heavier than the morning before. I think maybe I know what caused it so am not actually worried, just sucks that it happened when was gonna take pics lol.

So anyway, they're taken and they look shit as expected :cursing: I don't have them yet they're on my mates camera so jst waiting for them to get downloaded and emailed over some point tonight.

Wasn't planned to be a training day today so jst did little ab and glutes workout while I was there waiting for mate to take pics:

*DB Pullover/Leg Extensions Combined:*

10kg x 20

10kg x 20

10kg x 20

10kg x 20

10kg x 20

*Weighted Rear Leg Raises:*

*
*

x 20 each side

x 20 each side

x 20 each side

x 20 each side

*Hanging Leg Raises in chair thingy:*

x 10

x 10

x 9

x 10

Thermo's doing its job.... feel like I have a wee nuclear furnace inside of me lmao..... :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> I go away ...come back ...& you're talking about salt again :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> How are things ?
> 
> All diamanted out are you ?


lmao.... prob jst obsessed cos am not allowed any pmsl :tongue:

Can never have too many diamantés hehe...... :tongue: :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> lmao.... prob jst obsessed cos am not allowed any pmsl :tongue:
> 
> Can never have too many diamantés hehe...... :tongue: :thumb:


Dunno about salt - last 2 days in train stations = WHSmith visits ...they have Galaxy Cookie Crumble on offer and they are all stacked up on the front counters like wall of chocolate :confused1: - it should not be allowed I tell you! They keep asking if I want any of them for a £1...which makes me whimper refusals... Most tempted I have been so far tbh as I was starving

LOL pink and diamantes - what you like :lol:

Got a new costume yet ?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Dunno about salt - last 2 days in train stations = WHSmith visits ...they have Galaxy Cookie Crumble on offer and they are all stacked up on the front counters like wall of chocolate :confused1: - it should not be allowed I tell you! They keep asking if I want any of them for a £1...which makes me whimper refusals... Most tempted I have been so far tbh as I was starving
> 
> LOL pink and diamantes - what you like :lol:
> 
> Got a new costume yet ?


Sucks eh? Just like the fact that easter falls during diet and theres creme eggs, easter eggs and other chocolate and sweet stuff everywhere :cursing:

You also notice when dieting that all the stuff shops promote heavily and shove in your face is bad for you.... 

New costume.... No pmsl. Not even started to look yet lol.... I might get a lass I know in Leeds to make me one though, hopefully see her this week I spoke to her about it before


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Lord... am sat here in shorts and a vest with heating off and all windows open..... :crying:

Remind me why we do this again.....? :confused1:


----------



## TinyGuy

Zara-Leoni said:


> Lord... am sat here in shorts and a vest with heating off and all windows open..... :crying:
> 
> Remind me why we do this again.....? :confused1:


LoL well, u might not even wont care, but reading the daily routines of pro bodybuilders like yourself and the others on this forum, is genuinely inspirational to me 

Knowing that the whole country over, theres loads of ya nursing your discomforts and putting yourselves through pain, makes me feel l should put in more effort n dedication myself.

:beer:

P.S. I'm sure ur pictures aren't as bad as u think, if they r, im happy to photoshop massive gert big shoulders on and stick on any belly u like :smartass:

P.p.s Sorry for almost suggesting lowering weights, i didn't mean to swear :001_tt2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

lol TG am nowhere even near pro standard... I am about as amateur as you get 

I've not got a fcking clue what am doing dont listen to a word I say its all bollox! :laugh:

I sortuv know what you mean though.... reading other ppls journals reminds you that you're not the only one going through it and makes you kinda think well if everyone else can do it I've got no excuse....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

KJW said:


> For the love of it.
> 
> The hard work, the sweat, the tears are for the love of it. Nobody ever looked good or won anything by just turning up. It's hard going, particularly if you are at the level you are at actually being out there on stage.
> 
> Chin up


am sure you're right... I'm just away upstairs to open all the windows up there so I can actually sleep up there tonight without dying of heatstroke


----------



## Guest

Shouldn't you be sleeping Ms. Zara!!!?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> Shouldn't you be sleeping Ms. Zara!!!?


Yep.......... diet insomnia lol.....


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yep.......... diet insomnia lol.....


eeew.... sorry to hear that. How many weeks out? How are things going for you?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ZEUS said:


> eeew.... sorry to hear that. How many weeks out? How are things going for you?


5 til NABBA, 7 til UKBFF.... getting... not grumpy as I feel happy tbh but.... very intolerant :tongue:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> 5 til NABBA, 7 til UKBFF.... getting... not grumpy as I feel happy tbh but.... very intolerant :tongue:


Wish you well in your continued journey towards your shows Zar!! :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol TG am nowhere even near pro standard... I am about as amateur as you get


I love it when Pro's are as humble as they come.

Zar, you were a champ when you came out of the womb. :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

bulkaholic said:


> Keep lurking figured I had better post
> 
> Good luck for rest of prep and glad to hear it's going well. I do sympathise with you ladies as you have a lot more to deal with regarding hormones etc and they are just the kind you don't want when dieting!
> 
> Anyway keep pushing on:thumbup1:


Ta 

Dunno that its going well tbh.... I feel like a fat piglet 



hackskii said:


> I love it when Pro's are as humble as they come.
> 
> Zar, you were a champ when you came out of the womb. :thumb:


Love the avvy hacks


----------



## leafman

I have nothing to say sooooo.......

:death:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> I have nothing to say sooooo.......
> 
> :death:


Go use that smiley on them ppl who are doing yer head in 

Journal update:

Today has been CRAP 

Overslept which put me hours behind schedule

Did cardio which sucks in itself

Realised car insurance runs out tomorrow and quote for renewal is taking the piss severely :cursing:

Also realised car now needs MOT 

Was just about to leave for work when all 3 smoke alarms started going off at once for no apparent reason... and nothing would make them stop :cursing:

Tried everything.... realised they are wired to mains so thought sod this, gotta go to work and switched electic off at the mains... and they were still all going :cursing:

This point dog was having a total meltdown, cat was hiding under the bed clinging to the carpet by her claws yelling her head off and I had to phone clients and cancel :sad:

Phoned council and got them to send an electrician... had to sit and wait for him to come with all 3 alarms going off and contemplating whether just to smash them to bits and deal with the consequences once he arrived :sad:

Finally he came.... then client starts begging me to come into work and do her nails cos she is going to London in the morning... so went in reluctantly and didn't get out of there til 10pm :sad:

Haven't done 2nd lot of cardio cos that meant I didn't get home til nearly 11pm and hadn't eaten for hours and am feckered :cursing:

However...... am still smiling  Lol.....


----------



## winger

What caused the alarms to go off in the first place?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> What caused the alarms to go off in the first place?


Apparently one of them was faulty and they're all linked.... if one goes off they all do


----------



## Wee G1436114539

winger said:


> What caused the alarms to go off in the first place?


Protein fart.


----------



## Jay.32

Zara-Leoni said:


> Go use that smiley on them ppl who are doing yer head in
> 
> Journal update:
> 
> Today has been CRAP
> 
> Overslept which put me hours behind schedule
> 
> Did cardio which sucks in itself
> 
> Realised car insurance runs out tomorrow and quote for renewal is taking the piss severely :cursing:
> 
> Also realised car now needs MOT
> 
> Was just about to leave for work when all 3 smoke alarms started going off at once for no apparent reason... and nothing would make them stop :cursing:
> 
> Tried everything.... realised they are wired to mains so thought sod this, gotta go to work and *switched electic off at the mains...* and they were still all going :cursing:
> 
> This point dog was having a total meltdown, cat was hiding under the bed clinging to the carpet by her claws yelling her head off and I had to phone clients and cancel :sad:
> 
> Phoned council and got them to send an electrician... had to sit and wait for him to come with all 3 alarms going off and contemplating whether just to smash them to bits and deal with the consequences once he arrived :sad:
> 
> Finally he came.... then client starts begging me to come into work and do her nails cos she is going to London in the morning... so went in reluctantly and didn't get out of there til 10pm :sad:
> 
> Haven't done 2nd lot of cardio cos that meant I didn't get home til nearly 11pm and hadn't eaten for hours and am feckered :cursing:
> 
> However...... am still smiling  Lol.....


 hope you havent got to much food in your freezer:whistling:


----------



## Jem

sounds like you had the day from hell zar  LOL at ragdoll screeching with all that cacophony :lol: I feel for you poor ickle doggie -2 mad women and smoke detectors to contend with :tongue:



Wee G said:


> Protein fart.


PMSL ^^^Oi see that ...made me chuckle :thumb:


----------



## winger

bulkaholic said:


> That pesky smoke. it always sets the alarm off:cursing: :lol:


LOL 

What was I thinking. :whistling:


----------



## GBLiz

hey zara! I didnt even realise you'd started your journal up again. Duh! Are you going for toned or trained this time? Or bodyfitness? Im not doing this year but will be watching the shows up here for sure


----------



## Zara-Leoni

GBLiz said:


> hey zara! I didnt even realise you'd started your journal up again. Duh! Are you going for toned or trained this time? Or bodyfitness? Im not doing this year but will be watching the shows up here for sure


Hello chick 

Bodyfitness..... nabba still up in the air jst now for several reasons but if I do decide to do it then be toned.... am just an ickle thing  xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jay.32 said:


> hope you havent got to much food in your freezer:whistling:


Nah was ok.. switched electric back on soon as I realised it wasnt fixing the situation lol



bulkaholic said:


> That pesky smoke. it always sets the alarm off:cursing: :lol:


Feckin' wiring fault or summat... had to be replaced anyway



Jem said:


> sounds like you had the day from hell zar  LOL at ragdoll screeching with all that cacophony :lol: I feel for you poor ickle doggie -2 mad women and smoke detectors to contend with :tongue:


Wasn't the best to be fair.... the whole of last week and weekend been the same. Think I need a holiday lol.... :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Update:

Feel tired/exhausted/stressed out etc etc etc

Have decided to not bother doing NABBA show.

Reasons:

1. Wont be ready

2. Need to devise a routine/pick music etc which takes time I dont have

3. Need to buy 2 more bikinis which is expense I cant afford

4. NABBA sucks bum anyway

....well 4 is a bit tongue in cheek as tbh I did want to do it, but only a BIT tongue in cheek as the Scottish NABBA show winds me up due to the fact the judges dont seem to have any concept of what toned figure actually is and judge it like trained figure.

....and 1 - well I COULD be ready but I dont have the time or inclination to do what I'd need to do in order to be ready.

SO... next show in the agena is UKBFF Scottish on 9th May.

Negative point of this is that UKBFF only ask for quarter turns and no compulsories which I think is a bit crap but hey ho.

And if for any reason I opt not to do that one I'll either do the other Scottish one in July or one of the English shows between now and then.

Basically I have very little time to do all the things I need to do and am exhausted and more than a little stressed. I've decided bodybuilding is NOT the No1 priority in my life and other things must take priority such as work, making money, keeping a roof over my head and all that mundane stuff lol. I'll still be doing a show but I'm not putting pressure on myself to make the Scottish ones. TBH they piss me off a bit at times anyway as its always the same old faces and political shite year after year lol.

So anyway thats me.

Its been on my mind for ages but I was waiting until I had discussed and agreed it with Lee and ppl close to me before writing anything on here, which is why I haven't updated much recently.


----------



## rs007

Respect Zara, you are prob doing the right thing given the circumstances and where your head is at.

Almost exactly the same mindset as me tbh, but you knew that already (psychic link and all) :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Or, we can get you a little fund and you can buy those suits?


----------



## TinyGuy

Sorry to hear ur pullin out the show zara, best of luck later on in the year if u decide to go for em.

As for needing money for a new bikini, sell the old one on ebay im sure ull make a mint


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> Respect Zara, you are prob doing the right thing given the circumstances and where your head is at.
> 
> Almost exactly the same mindset as me tbh, but you knew that already (psychic link and all) :lol:


lol.... yeah I know its quite strange lol 

My heads just not completely in it this year... its just not my biggest motivation any more. Still want to do it just not at the expense of everything else lol.



hackskii said:


> Or, we can get you a little fund and you can buy those suits?


Ha ha... kind thought hacks but its not about that at all, its about my life and the quality of it being more important than a bodybuilding show


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TinyGuy said:


> Sorry to hear ur pullin out the show zara, best of luck later on in the year if u decide to go for em.
> 
> As for needing money for a new bikini, sell the old one on ebay im sure ull make a mint


Am still doing UKBFF which is only 2 weeks as I wrote above, later its just the NABBA one am not doing


----------



## TinyGuy

ahhh sorry, i musta read that wrong :confused1:

And the link to the ebay auction???   :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Seriously, WTF???

If I myself do not make smutty innuendos in my journal, why the hell do other people think its ok to do it???

I've just had to post in public about the fact that I wont be able to do one of my shows due to problems in my life etc, clearly I am not happy about it, so WHAT part of this makes people think that I am going to be in the mood to make "jokes" about selling my used bikinis for money?

If you actually knew me in real life it MAY be taken as a joke but you dont so it is completely inappropriate.


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Update:
> 
> Feel tired/exhausted/stressed out etc etc etc
> 
> Have decided to not bother doing NABBA show.
> 
> Reasons:
> 
> 1. Wont be ready
> 
> 2. Need to devise a routine/pick music etc which takes time I dont have
> 
> 3. Need to buy 2 more bikinis which is expense I cant afford
> 
> 4. NABBA sucks bum anyway
> 
> ....well 4 is a bit tongue in cheek as tbh I did want to do it, but only a BIT tongue in cheek as the Scottish NABBA show winds me up due to the fact the judges dont seem to have any concept of what toned figure actually is and judge it like trained figure.
> 
> ....and 1 - well I COULD be ready but I dont have the time or inclination to do what I'd need to do in order to be ready.
> 
> SO... next show in the agena is UKBFF Scottish on 9th May.
> 
> Negative point of this is that UKBFF only ask for quarter turns and no compulsories which I think is a bit crap but hey ho.
> 
> And if for any reason I opt not to do that one I'll either do the other Scottish one in July or one of the English shows between now and then.
> 
> Basically I have very little time to do all the things I need to do and am exhausted and more than a little stressed. I've decided bodybuilding is NOT the No1 priority in my life and other things must take priority such as work, making money, keeping a roof over my head and all that mundane stuff lol. I'll still be doing a show but I'm not putting pressure on myself to make the Scottish ones. TBH they piss me off a bit at times anyway as its always the same old faces and political shite year after year lol.
> 
> So anyway thats me.
> 
> Its been on my mind for ages but I was waiting until I had discussed and agreed it with Lee and ppl close to me before writing anything on here, which is why I haven't updated much recently.


Yep I definitely think you need a holiday :tongue:


----------



## winger

Jem said:


> Yep I definitely think you need a holiday :tongue:


Ditto that!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Yep I definitely think you need a holiday :tongue:


Agree entirely but the chances of that happening this year are somewhere between slim and nil  x


----------



## TinyGuy

> If you actually knew me in real life it MAY be taken as a joke but you dont so it is completely inappropriate.


ok, sorry, was just trying to cheer yer up..

Suit urself zara.

/me shrugs.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I have appetite problems.

BIG appetite problems....

I cannot eat.

I thought this was me being sick of chicken and rice (chicken/turkey/prawns/steak delete as applicable) but am not so sure now.

Even the thought of a cheat meal does nothing for me.

I also have a really swollen stomach... now... if IBS has decided to have a flare up then this MAY account for lack of appetite.

Just had a meal of scrambled eggs with fresh ground black pepper and smoked salmon. Tasted nice dnt get me wrong but its hardly a heavy meal and I FEEL like I ate half a cow :crying:

Generally speaking at the moment the thought of eating ANYTHING at all is making me gag.

I also feel really miserable and gloomy and I'm not entirely sure why... nor am I completely convinced its diet related :confused1:

Have been and got me some St Johns Wort as I hear this is supposed to help... figured it cant hurt. If on the offchance my lack of appetite is due to my mood rather than physical, then I need my mood lifted pronto. However the way my stomach's just swelled after eating them eggs maybe not.....

Once this meal settles am away to get on the treadmill :sad:

What thinks ppl of the use of GHRP-6 for the purposes of appetite stimulation on diets? Ramsay? Brian? Stimulate too much do you think? Wishing I'd paid more attention when ppl were discussing it now lol....  :whistling:


----------



## dmcc

Well the Green Man said that he was completely voracious, went from eating maybe a third of a pizza to eating the whole lot plus chicken strips and garlic bread...


----------



## hackskii

I get full when I eat even a little bit.

I can honestly say this does not happen when I smoke weed.

Im not suggesting you do this but I notice this.

Also I have been out of digestive enzymes and pro-biotics and bought some a few days ago and it made a big improvement.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Well the Green Man said that he was completely voracious, went from eating maybe a third of a pizza to eating the whole lot plus chicken strips and garlic bread...


'zactly but am wondering if it perhaps increases appetite too much for dieting? ie might go too far the other way.... I think RS stopped using it recently and am wondering if this was why....?



hackskii said:


> I get full when I eat even a little bit.
> 
> *I can honestly say this does not happen when I smoke weed.*
> 
> *
> Im not suggesting you do this but I notice this.*
> 
> Also I have been out of digestive enzymes and pro-biotics and bought some a few days ago and it made a big improvement.


Hacks that is SO not an option  pmsl......

I've got Kordels probiotics.... off to pop a few :thumbup1:

Right so far we have added probiotics, St Johns Wort... waiting for informed opinions of GHRP-6....

Fck it. Any other drugs/tablets we can add in there?

Maybe I dont need food at all....? 

...Equipoise increases appetite.... :thumb:


----------



## hilly

the ghrp6 would def stimulate apetite zara thats for sure. i used it when dieting last year and it was controlable as you time it 15 mins before a meal.

however it does make you hold water so take this into consideration


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> I have appetite problems.
> 
> BIG appetite problems....
> 
> I cannot eat.
> 
> I thought this was me being sick of chicken and rice (chicken/turkey/prawns/steak delete as applicable) but am not so sure now.
> 
> Even the thought of a cheat meal does nothing for me.
> 
> I also have a really swollen stomach... now... if IBS has decided to have a flare up then this MAY account for lack of appetite.
> 
> Just had a meal of scrambled eggs with fresh ground black pepper and smoked salmon. Tasted nice dnt get me wrong but its hardly a heavy meal and I FEEL like I ate half a cow :crying:
> 
> Generally speaking at the moment the thought of eating ANYTHING at all is making me gag.
> 
> I also feel really miserable and gloomy and I'm not entirely sure why... nor am I completely convinced its diet related :confused1:
> 
> Have been and got me some St Johns Wort as I hear this is supposed to help... figured it cant hurt. If on the offchance my lack of appetite is due to my mood rather than physical, then I need my mood lifted pronto. However the way my stomach's just swelled after eating them eggs maybe not.....
> 
> Once this meal settles am away to get on the treadmill :sad:
> 
> What thinks ppl of the use of GHRP-6 for the purposes of appetite stimulation on diets? Ramsay? Brian? Stimulate too much do you think? Wishing I'd paid more attention when ppl were discussing it now lol....  :whistling:


Is it definitely appetite problems or worries and stress in general zar ?

I am with you on the chicken gag reflex 100% but combined with bloatedness as well is not nice :confused1:

Catch up soon - I cannot get on MSN at the moment unless on blackberry and I am sssssssslow at responding because the buttons are so ickle ...should have pc back tomorrow I think

Oh and just saw tiny's post

....erm ...mate -have a word with yourself. If ever there were a time for inappropriate comments - that was one of them.


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> What thinks ppl of the use of GHRP-6 for the purposes of appetite stimulation on diets? Ramsay? Brian? Stimulate too much do you think? Wishing I'd paid more attention when ppl were discussing it now lol....  :whistling:


Haven't read other replies so just coming in cold with my 2 cents based on the info in your post above.

I wouldnt.

You have some issue that needs redressed (probably hang-over from recent sickness, compounded by IBS) and putting in GHRP to get appetite is a bit like treating the symptom, not the cause.

Besides, I tried this with my run of stomach problems, and it didn't work. Sure it gave me a notion to eat, but not the right things :lol:

All I wanted to eat was fruit and sugary things, I could have had all the appetite stimulation in the world, and would I hell have eaten diet grub :lol:

Also, its throwing another unknown into the equation, and this close to show (still assuming you are hoping to do UKBFF 5 weeks on Sat) that is jsut another variable you don't need going off the wire. What if you get the bad water retention effects from it that some people have been seeing? Your scale weight suddenly jumps 5lb when you have been doing everything perfect? At this point in time, that will head fvck you, and may make you abandon all hope of competing, unnecessarily.

Maybe I am just different form most other people these days, but I just think when you get to this point of a diet, you want to improve by taking sh1t out, not adding big unknowns of sh1t back in, see so many people doing that, throwing every chemical they can get hands on at the situ - very seldom does it work, certainly not to any degree worthy of the expense, or physical risk...

just my 2 cents zara


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hilly said:


> the ghrp6 would def stimulate apetite zara thats for sure. i used it when dieting last year and it was controlable as you time it 15 mins before a meal.
> 
> *
> however it does make you hold water so take this into consideration*


....that dnt sound so good....



Jem said:


> *Is it definitely appetite problems or worries and stress in general zar ? *
> 
> I am with you on the chicken gag reflex 100% but combined with bloatedness as well is not nice :confused1:
> 
> Catch up soon - I cannot get on MSN at the moment unless on blackberry and I am sssssssslow at responding because the buttons are so ickle ...should have pc back tomorrow I think
> 
> Oh and just saw tiny's post
> 
> ....erm ...mate -have a word with yourself. If ever there were a time for inappropriate comments - that was one of them.


Dnt know and thats the truth.... If I get bloated etc with IBS then the last thing I want to do is eat anyway.... so I really dont know. It could be either to be perfectly honest....

Jst did my evening cardio in a nice centrally heated house... Oooooohhh lovely.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> Haven't read other replies so just coming in cold with my 2 cents based on the info in your post above.
> 
> I wouldnt.
> 
> You have some issue that needs redressed (probably hang-over from recent sickness, compounded by IBS) and putting in GHRP to get appetite is a bit like treating the symptom, not the cause.
> 
> Besides, I tried this with my run of stomach problems, and it didn't work. Sure it gave me a notion to eat, but not the right things :lol:
> 
> All I wanted to eat was fruit and sugary things, I could have had all the appetite stimulation in the world, and would I hell have eaten diet grub :lol:
> 
> Also, its throwing another unknown into the equation, and this close to show (still assuming you are hoping to do UKBFF 5 weeks on Sat) that is jsut another variable you don't need going off the wire. What if you get the bad water retention effects from it that some people have been seeing? Your scale weight suddenly jumps 5lb when you have been doing everything perfect? At this point in time, that will head fvck you, and may make you abandon all hope of competing, unnecessarily.
> 
> Maybe I am just different form most other people these days, but I just think when you get to this point of a diet, you want to improve by taking sh1t out, not adding big unknowns of sh1t back in, see so many people doing that, throwing every chemical they can get hands on at the situ - very seldom does it work, certainly not to any degree worthy of the expense, or physical risk...
> 
> just my 2 cents zara


Lee jst mailed me and said dnt add in anything new at this stage too, and pretty much said same what you jst wrote so I guess thats that decided lol.

I dnt even have appetite or motivation for cheat food :confused1:

ooohhhh fck it... I'll jst eat what I can, drink water and do cardio.

What will be, will be....


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> I dnt even have appetite or motivation for cheat food :confused1:


I had that too at the height of my stomach bother, I guess you have it worse again because of IBS and because you are just a big GIRL :lol:

I went a good couple of weeks and all I had any notion for was tinned pineapple chunks? WTF? I figured just go with it, not like I could eat anything else at the time and had to get something down my neck.

Obviously tho, you are so much closer to comp than I was, so far more critical and problematic.

What about conventional stuff - bacteria caps, digestive enzymes, activated charcoal, etc etc? Take it you have already went down those routes?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> I had that too at the height of my stomach bother, I guess you have it worse again because of IBS *and because you are just a big GIRL* :lol:
> 
> I went a good couple of weeks and all I had any notion for was tinned pineapple chunks? WTF? I figured just go with it, not like I could eat anything else at the time and had to get something down my neck.
> 
> Obviously tho, you are so much closer to comp than I was, so far more critical and problematic.
> 
> What about conventional stuff - bacteria caps, digestive enzymes, activated charcoal, etc etc? Take it you have already went down those routes?


Well you're just a stinky boy ANYWAY...... :lol:

Actually funny you say pineapple.... I had loads of it last cheat meal.... :confused1:

oohhh I could eat that now...!! bet am not allowed :sad: *off to ask...*

I've got Kordels probiotics here... tbh though cos of the IBS I've tried all these things already in the past, and not one of them bloody works. Not noticeably anyway. I'll pop a couple of probiotics jst incase they're low after the sickness last week though. Worth a bash. Actimel drinks worked for me once when I was seriously ill and in and out hosp but day to day I find bugger all difference.


----------



## Linny

So sorry to hear about your stomach issues Zara!

Here are the priobotics the gut lady has put me on, they have been the only ones so far that have worked. Hope you find the cause soon.

http://www.bodykind.com/product.asp?CatID=211&ProdID=1013]

*http://www.bodykind.com/product.asp?CatID=211&ProdID=1013*


----------



## kitt81

rhodiola is also good for helping with moods z!! solgar make them!! give u mad dreams too lol!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Looking forward to it? Nope... I never am lol.

Not been online for few days but back now... seem to have regained appetite somewhat today so am hoping that it continues :thumbup1:

Nothing exciting to report.... other than that


----------



## Zara-Leoni

KJW said:


> Fair enough. Always a good show though. First time I'll have seen Dorian Yates in person too so I'm quite excited


He was at the Caledonia ProAm in 2007 (where me and RS both won our classes.... jst thought I'd drop that in to motivate the pair of us useless flagging scottish [email protected]  :lol

Stuff like that dnt interest me too much tbh though really....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Update:

Appetite seems improved still :thumbup1:

Not 100% but better than it was... have had pineapple a few times... had it on a cheat and craved it since and Lee said little bit was ok now and then after training.... might be in my head but I think it helps...? BUT.... I also took kordels probiotics for a few days too so could have been that.

Trained tonight.....

Ach not gonna write it up... was shoulders and not interesting enough to write about 

I am holding water round tummy after the weekend (too much stims, not enough water...) BUT.... training in trackies and vest I can see I have DEFINATELY changed since last week... shoulders and upper arms definately look far leaner than before and I have a big vein appeared on my shoulder lol. Waters jst cosmetic that will be gone in day or two.

Anyway... over and out.


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Update:
> 
> Appetite seems improved still :thumbup1:
> 
> Not 100% but better than it was... have had pineapple a few times... had it on a cheat and craved it since and Lee said little bit was ok now and then after training.... might be in my head but I think it helps...? BUT.... I also took kordels probiotics for a few days too so could have been that.
> 
> Trained tonight.....
> 
> Ach not gonna write it up... was shoulders and not interesting enough to write about
> 
> I am holding water round tummy after the weekend (too much stims, not enough water...) BUT.... training in trackies and vest I can see I have DEFINATELY changed since last week... shoulders and upper arms definately look far leaner than before and I have a big vein appeared on my shoulder lol. Waters jst cosmetic that will be gone in day or two.
> 
> Anyway... over and out.


This sounds a good bit more positive?

WTF is it with pineapple???? Its all I wanted to eat - craving it - through my bug. I mean I don't dislike the stuff... but up until then I honestly can't remember the last time I wanted to scoff tinned pineapple.

Good you are seeing changes - still feel roughly on track for a good showing at the UKBFF?


----------



## hilly

glad ure pleased with changes zara.

pineapple is a great fruit. i used to eat tinned pineapple but around august last year started buying it fresh and chopping it up. when i bought a can of tinned after a couple of months it was horrible in comparison.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> This sounds a good bit more positive?
> 
> WTF is it with pineapple???? Its all I wanted to eat - craving it - through my bug. I mean I don't dislike the stuff... but up until then I honestly can't remember the last time I wanted to scoff tinned pineapple.
> 
> Good you are seeing changes - still feel roughly on track for a good showing at the UKBFF?


Meh.... I'm just gonna plod on with it... theres millions of UKBFF shows all over the place... when I'm ready I will do one. It may be the paisley show... who knows? 

Fed up putting pressure on myself and stressing myself out over a dumbass hobby pmsl...

Pineapple has digestive enzymes or summat? I used to crave it before I knew I had IBS lol.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hilly said:


> *glad ure pleased with changes zara.*
> 
> pineapple is a great fruit. i used to eat tinned pineapple but around august last year started buying it fresh and chopping it up. when i bought a can of tinned after a couple of months it was horrible in comparison.


Nothing on this earth could be further from the truth mate.... I just refuse to get stressed out over it lol

More important things in life.... like pretty much everything.


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Meh.... I'm just gonna plod on with it... theres millions of UKBFF shows all over the place... when I'm ready I will do one. It may be the paisley show... who knows?
> 
> Fed up putting pressure on myself and stressing myself out over a dumbass hobby pmsl...
> 
> Pineapple has digestive enzymes or summat? I used to crave it before I knew I had IBS lol.


Sounds like a nice relaxed aproach to things and a pretty good outlook on life in general, good luck with it all :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Sounds like a nice relaxed aproach to things and a pretty good outlook on life in general, good luck with it all :thumbup1:


Exactly.... if you're gonna get stressed out over something, it might as well be something important


----------



## Team1

Wee bit of stress can do you good i find. Helps focus the mind. Maybe thats just for a scatter brain like me though :lol:


----------



## jw007

:gun_bandana: *:gun_bandana:* :gun_bandana:

*
Nothing usefull to add drive by*


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> :gun_bandana: *:gun_bandana:* :gun_bandana:
> 
> *
> Nothing usefull to add drive by*


You're allowed to have nothing useful to add.... t'is my journal and I've had nothing useful to add for weeks 

Oh except that Rab & Ramsay inadvertantly gave me a huuuuuuge kick up the arse earlier today by discussing our post-show eating plans at Paisley and making plans for stuff to do on the day... I started (as I always do) to visualise it in my head as we were discussing/planning it and I got "The Fear" and suddenly could see myself there at the show and realised its all very real, and very soon.... so I appear to have my focused head back on again :thumbup1:


----------



## Team1

Its fcuking real alright. Im sh!tting myself and actually considering a sesison of hpnotherapy to sort my head out!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Team1 said:


> Its fcuking real alright. Im sh!tting myself and actually considering a sesison of hpnotherapy to sort my head out!!!


LMAO.... when that fcker Ramsay started on about "the wee room next to the hall inside the venue" I started to picture it to figure out where he was on about and "BOOM" suddenly was transported in my head to show... noise, heat, smell of tan, all the kerfuffle in dressing rooms etc (girls were all crammed in tiny wee room) trying to get up and down all those back stairs between girls changing area and backstage area in heels with dizzy head from dehydration etc.... fcking sh1t a brick at that point and suddenly my head became very focused.... :crying:

Its dawned on me that part of problem this year (apart from not eating my meals out of tupperware obviously :whistling: ) might have been the fact that I've been surrounded by "normal" people and not seen anyone who is competing... going to shows or meeting up/training with other ppl who are competing too does definately fire you up a fair bit.... might even have been part of prob last year. First year I competed I worked in supps shop, everyone dieting was coming in, stripping off etc, comparing notes... and I was meeting up every week with girls who were doing same show as me.

I think I'm one of those ppl that needs that to motivate me....


----------



## Team1

I think everyone needs that to an extent Zara. Even the most focused person will do better around other focused people witht he same goals

I got jealous when i seen someone dieting for a show and thats what gave me the fire in my belly to do this.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Team1 said:


> I think everyone needs that to an extent Zara. Even the most focused person will do better around other focused people witht he same goals
> 
> I got jealous when i seen someone dieting for a show and thats what gave me the fire in my belly to do this.


Well its been a hard lesson learned for me, and one which I will not forget 

Even if it means a trip once a fortnight to someone elses gym or something then so be it...

Off to get on treadmill. House is too hot. Wont be fun......


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Been gym... trained arms. Look bit harder and more vascular :thumbup1:

Stomach mega bloated though :sad:

Have been perusing the gluten free bread in sainsburys as per Ramsays journal.... hell of a lot of starch in it though... cant see that being good for the tum... :confused1: Mind you.... could be just as much in rice etc but its just not listed...?

Dragging the dog out now for cardio.... an thoroughly sick of that bloody treadmill.... :cursing:


----------



## RedKola

You smell like a mouldy haggis! LMAO :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> You smell like a mouldy haggis! LMAO :lol:


You smell like a 3-day-old deep fried mars bar


----------



## leafman

So when is comp ur doing zar? you doing a later one or still the one you were gonna do? May have been said but just to clarify :whistling: Sh1t smart word for me :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> So when is comp ur doing zar? you doing a later one or still the one you were gonna do? May have been said but just to clarify :whistling: Sh1t smart word for me :lol:


Rough plan is UKBFF in Paisley 9th May... however am not gonna kill masel to be ready. Am much more motivated etc :thumbup1: BUT.... if it transpires that I wont be ready in time am not gonna do like last yr and start popping every drug imaginable, doing so much cardio I cannot function/work/make money/train etc just to be ready in time... instead I will just carry on doing what I am doing and WHEN I am ready I will do the next show available :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Rough plan is UKBFF in Paisley 9th May... however am not gonna kill masel to be ready. Am much more motivated etc :thumbup1: BUT.... if it transpires that I wont be ready in time am not gonna do like last yr and start popping every drug imaginable, doing so much cardio I cannot function/work/make money/train etc just to be ready in time... instead I will just carry on doing what I am doing and WHEN I am ready I will do the next show available :thumbup1:


Sounds like a plan, since ur more motivated you might find ur ready for may show. And if ur not ur not, will all come together, glad ur not strssin over it lifes too short  I have totall respect for all those who compete as its somat id never want to do or could ever have dedication to do (plus im a skin dog). All the eating of right foods and stuff and expense of it for what u actually get out of it really does take dedication. Im much more of a beans on toast type of guy  Wish u luck, and remember that lottery ur my only chance :whistling: :lol: :beer:


----------



## Jem

mmmm beans on toast with melted cheese


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Sounds like a plan, since ur more motivated you might find ur ready for may show. And if ur not ur not, will all come together, glad ur not strssin over it lifes too short  I have totall respect for all those who compete as its somat id never want to do or could ever have dedication to do (plus im a skin dog). All the eating of right foods and stuff and expense of it for what u actually get out of it really does take dedication. Im much more of a beans on toast type of guy  Wish u luck, and remember that lottery ur my only chance :whistling: :lol: :beer:


Euro Millions tommorow....

This time next year Kev my boy... we'll be millionaires... :thumb:

(or still doing the DelBoy and Rodney bit more likely  )

Am having a wee bit of a strop with this iPhone I got given today... which may be a cloned one and not real at all... BUT... got given it so not complaining.

Not sure I like it at ALL tbh....?

I may persevere with it - works anyway. If turns out software aint apple and I cant download music etc onto ebay with the bugger 

Oh yeah... competitions and all that....

Am kinda thinking these days that much as I love training and looking as I do... I no longer feel the need to compete to validate it. Previously I felt that as a (very small) girl, unless you competed you were somehow just a pretender and kinda kidding yourself and kinda had no right to be here etc (bear in mind training in BB'ing gym and ran a supplements shop and website when started competing etc).

Maybe I felt I needed to compete to be taken seriously?

Nowadays I don't feel that it defines who I am anymore... My eye is wandering I am interested in venturing into other things... who knows. Might even bite the bullet one day and have kids etc 

This is just a hobby - It dnt define us. Its good to remember that....



Jem said:


> mmmm beans on toast with melted cheese


Oh ffs dont you start... bad enough in Ramsays journal with the plain bread toast and beans date we all have for after the Paisley show  :lol:


----------



## RedKola

And black pepper! :drool:

Jem, you're such a b1tch sometimes! LMAO :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> And black pepper! :drool:
> 
> Jem, you're such a b1tch sometimes! LMAO :lol:


.....so long as its plain bread......

NO!

This is SICK!

Jesus.......... :sneaky2:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola

Am actually frothing at the gash! LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

plain bread ? what like warburtons green stuff ?

I love a seeded batch meself LMAO

Feck off LA !...deffo black pepper and tons of it too - big lumps that stick in your teeth


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> Am actually frothing at the gash! LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol:


OMG Lori.... I dnt think I wanna know where you put your beans on toast..... :blink: :blink: :blink:

(ok lets draw line here before gets icky......... :lol: :lol: :lol: )


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> plain bread ? what like warburtons green stuff ?
> 
> I love a seeded batch meself LMAO
> 
> Feck off LA !...deffo black pepper and tons of it too - big lumps that stick in your teeth


Have you ever read the label on warburtons seeded batch.... tis actually WHITE bread with brown dye and seeds added :blink:

Burgen Soya & Linseed for making toast or with scrambled egg & smoked salmon.... mmmmm......

Plain bread is... well... plain as opposed to pan lol.

Crusts along top and bottom but not down sides? Slightly chewy texture...? PERFECT for toast/beans on toast.... oh yes.... (daydreaming now... bloody diet haha...)

Mothers Pride it normally is up here......


----------



## RedKola

Zara-Leoni said:


> OMG Lori.... I dnt think I wanna know where you put your beans on toast..... :blink: :blink: :blink:
> 
> (ok lets draw line here before gets icky......... :lol: :lol: :lol: )


YOU....are fckin' disgusting lady! LMAO :lol:


----------



## Jem

OMG I used to work next door to the Mother's Pride factory.........NUFF SAID

I love the burgen stuff

still love seeded batch though ...dont care what it is LOL


----------



## RedKola

I love Burgen and seeded batch...gotta be in the mood for plain....all this talk about bread :drool:

WAAAAAH! :crying:


----------



## rs007

well I am still having bread, nom nom nom

egg and toasty soldiers

fvcking eggs were boiled solid right enough but I wasn't for letting that spoil it :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> YOU....are fckin' disgusting lady! LMAO :lol:


OI!

You're the one who was on about foaming at the.....

....aaaaactually am so not even going there!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:



Jem said:


> OMG I used to work next door to the Mother's Pride factory.........NUFF SAID
> 
> I love the burgen stuff
> 
> still love seeded batch though ...dont care what it is LOL





RedKola said:


> I love Burgen and seeded batch...gotta be in the mood for plain....all this talk about bread :drool:
> 
> WAAAAAH! :crying:


Mmmmmmmmmmmm.... can we all jst shut up about bread now PLEASE??? :crying:

Ok jst had a "diet moment" :whistling:

Heard a noise at back door assumed was cat in utility room...

10 mins later heard again.... same.

Heard it again jst now thought "seriously.... have I got zombies in the garden trying to break in or WHAT???"

Opened back door and dog was wanting in.... :whistling:

I'll go call the SSPCA now.... :whistling: :blink:


----------



## RedKola

Zara-Leoni said:


> OI!
> 
> You're the one who was on about foaming at the.....
> 
> ....aaaaactually am so not even going there!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I was talking about the gash....in my head....:eek: :whistling:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> have I got zombies in the garden trying to break in or WHAT???"
> 
> Opened back door and dog was wanting in.... :whistling:
> 
> I'll go call the SSPCA now.... :whistling: :blink:


How about zombie dogs? :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> well I am still having bread, nom nom nom
> 
> egg and toasty soldiers
> 
> fvcking eggs were boiled solid right enough but I wasn't for letting that spoil it :lol:


Did you see earlier post aboot gluten-free bread and starch levels.....??

Well sod it... off to try some now.

If I blow up like hindenburg am gner kill you stone dead in the face


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> If I blow up like Hindenburg am gner kill you stone dead in the face


Let him have it anyway...lol :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> I was talking about the gash....in my head....:eek: :whistling:


Has Ramsay been hitting you with the axe again....?

Did you forget to make his dinner... again....? 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



winger said:


> How about zombie dogs? :lol:


Well he has one white/blue eye so kinda looks a bit that way


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well he has one white/blue eye so kinda looks a bit that way


Funny you say that, I have 2 blue eyes and 1 brown eye. :lol:

Sorry Zara, I know your dieting and most stuff probably doesn't seem very funny.


----------



## hilly

glad you are more motivated zara and i think not killing ureself to make condition is a very good idea especially as you seem to be carrying more quality mass.

lall this talk of bread is making me hungry. i do like the sprouted grain bread however nothing beats a good tiger loaf.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hilly said:


> glad you are more motivated zara and i think not killing ureself to make condition is a very good idea especially as you seem to be carrying more quality mass.
> 
> lall this talk of bread is making me hungry. i do like the sprouted grain bread however nothing beats a good tiger loaf.


Way I see it mate... there are so many UKBFF shows over the year... why stress? 

Funny I've noticed each year on diet there's a theme on what ppl are craving... this year the conversation seems to revolve around bread types... (fresh baked tiger bread with butter is awesome.....) last year was a lot about crisps... pickled onion monster munch in particular lol. I wouldn't even thank you for them now tbh :tongue:


----------



## hilly

fresh tiger loaf cut with some strawberry jam and peanut butter. now that is a snack.

Im craving the same things this year when i dieted last to be honest. I dont like crisps etc and only eat choc as a mental crave for sugar when i diet. id much rather have pastries/flapjacks/pancakes/french toast/ etc etc. dam can you tell i have had 1 cheat in 10 weeks lmfao


----------



## MissBC

mmmmmmmm bread lol

hows it going missy, we havent spoken in TO LONG

Prep ok?

xx


----------



## DENYSS

i JUST HAVE TO SAY... DAMN!!!! ZARA-LEONI LOOKS GOOD!!!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey zara, will you be gracing the south coast again on the 18th?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hilly said:


> fresh tiger loaf cut with some strawberry jam and peanut butter. now that is a snack.
> 
> Im craving the same things this year when i dieted last to be honest. I dont like crisps etc and only eat choc as a mental crave for sugar when i diet. id much rather have pastries/flapjacks/pancakes/french toast/ etc etc. dam can you tell i have had 1 cheat in 10 weeks lmfao


I honestly dont know how you do it mate and thats the truth.... far more willpower than me I'll give you that :thumbup1:



MissBC said:


> mmmmmmmm bread lol
> 
> hows it going missy, we havent spoken in TO LONG
> 
> Prep ok?
> 
> xx


I know chick.... I keep missing you on msn etc sorry....

Ach its ok yeah... you know how it is lol :tongue:

Will try text you later if I get a minute.... we dont have the supplement you were asking about in the shop incidently.... meant to get back to you about that too sorry lol.



Incredible Bulk said:


> hey zara, will you be gracing the south coast again on the 18th?


Ahhh.... well I hadn't planned to tbh because I was planning doing the NABBA Show on the 24th so I was expecting to be in no fit state but now that I've decided to give that one a miss then I dunno.... hadn't thought about it tbh. Its a Sunday hey?

I could perhaps....?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

This isn't an update its a moan lol....

My stomach is AGONY :cursing:

Fcking IBS has to be the biggest bloody inconvenience of my life grrrr :cursing:

Ever seen a skinny pregnant bird? ie one thats got low bodyfat and a big stomach? Well thats how I look today. And my abs are sitting on top of it lol.

My stomach is full of air I think? :confused1: and as a result I am getting extremely painful cramps/spasms. Has been like this for 2-3 days now but this is the worst its been :crying:

Off to boots to see what miracle cures they have. Dunno why am bothering cos none of them sodding well work anyway :cursing:


----------



## Team1

Nightmare.

If its any consolation...im ly up on the sofa feeling gash as feck! dunno whats wrong with me...REALITY of dieting and cardio kicking in perhaps :lol:


----------



## Jem

Ha I think everyone is feeling that way ...have you read the other journals ...everyone has been knocked asunder !

Hope tum gets better soon z, nasty stuff that ...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yeah its a sunday....goooo on, yer will yer will yer will....


----------



## RedKola

God damn, you lot are a bunch of moany [email protected]! LMAO :lol:

** Says me with her morbidly obese ass! :lol:


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> God damn, you lot are a bunch of moany [email protected]! LMAO :lol:
> 
> ** Says me with her morbidly obese ass! :lol:


I am a moany b*stard and I still have a fat ass

I win :bounce:

What's me prize?


----------



## rs007

ladies ladies ladies

I assure you it is I who has the fat ass.

We can all post up pics if you like

all yous first :lol:


----------



## RedKola

Jeez, no ones screen will be big enough for ma fat ass! LMAO :lol:


----------



## Jem

Ha ha ha ha ....but erm nope I'm really not lying and I have to subject an audience to the gelatinous, glutinous, trembling mass in 4 weeks time - shouldnt really be a laughing matter, but it is


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Team1 said:


> Nightmare.
> 
> If its any consolation...im ly up on the sofa feeling gash as feck! dunno whats wrong with me...REALITY of dieting and cardio kicking in perhaps :lol:


Reality.... nope sorry I refuse to allow reality in.... its not welcome... :whistling:



Jem said:


> Ha I think everyone is feeling that way ...have you read the other journals ...everyone has been knocked asunder !
> 
> Hope tum gets better soon z, nasty stuff that ...


Is/was PMT..... :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:



Jem said:


> Ha ha ha ha ....but erm nope I'm really not lying and I have to subject an audience to the gelatinous, glutinous, trembling mass in 4 weeks time - shouldnt really be a laughing matter, but it is


Delirium/hysteria.

Common at this stage.... must mean you are on track :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Incredible Bulk said:


> yeah its a sunday....goooo on, yer will yer will yer will....


Dunno mate.... might, might not lol.

Nah serious.... I hadn't thought about it so dont know what am doing yet but not ruling it out entirely


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Well thats it.

Chilli is now completely off the menu for rest of diet :cursing:

Haven't eaten any meals with chilli in since last week (when stomach probs were worse than been in ages). Stomach had completely gone down, was totally flat and despite having a cheat meal last night wasn't watery looking, abs looked good, no swelling or bloating of any sort.

ONE meal today with chilli in and WHOOSH.... stomach up like a fecking football again :cursing:

Dramatically running out of things I can actually eat this prep.... pissing me off severely :cursing:

Am not saying it was completely responsible for all probs last week but clearly its part of the problem at the very least so thats it off the menu.

Be on dry rice cakes and water soon the way things are going.... :sad:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Oh yeah as an aside.... unusually, weather up here is lovely :thumbup1:

Yesterdays cardio was half hour on trampoline with my mates 3 kids and then tearing round the garden with them in the sunshine for hours 

DAMM sight better than treadmill any day of the week :thumb:

Got to barbeque my chicken on sunday night too instead of usual mushy crap which was a nice change :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh yeah as an aside.... unusually, weather up here is lovely :thumbup1:
> 
> Yesterdays cardio was half hour on trampoline with my mates 3 kids and then tearing round the garden with them in the sunshine for hours
> 
> DAMM sight better than treadmill any day of the week :thumb:
> 
> Got to barbeque my chicken on sunday night too instead of usual mushy crap which was a nice change :thumbup1:


Rice cakes and water sounds really nice :whistling: :lol:

Is weather good today in sunny scotland? yesterday was nice here and day before that but today is dull and i feel cold. Gonna have jab soon see if it warms me up :laugh: Ontop of that kids are doing my nut in, think im off out to take dogs out for peace and quite soon


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Rice cakes and water sounds really nice :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Is weather good today in sunny scotland? yesterday was nice here and day before that but today is dull and i feel cold. Gonna have jab soon see if it warms me up :laugh: Ontop of that kids are doing my nut in, think im off out to take dogs out for peace and quite soon


Its warm but not sunny....

I feel ill..... :crying:

I know EXACTLY what the problem is though - fcking chilli! :cursing:

Ever since I ate that meal with chilli in and stomach swelled etc, have felt like food was sitting at top of my stomach not going down. Just tried to do cardio before going to work, didnt even get halfway through and I've got heartburn/indigestion..... can feel chilli coming back up and burning my oesophagus :sad: :cursing:

Had to stop cos feel terrible.... all I want to do now is lie down and sleep til it passes but I have to go to work soon :sad:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Its warm but not sunny....
> 
> I feel ill..... :crying:
> 
> I know EXACTLY what the problem is though - fcking chilli! :cursing:
> 
> Ever since I ate that meal with chilli in and stomach swelled etc, have felt like food was sitting at top of my stomach not going down. Just tried to do cardio before going to work, didnt even get halfway through and I've got heartburn/indigestion..... can feel chilli coming back up and burning my oesophagus :sad: :cursing:
> 
> Had to stop cos feel terrible.... all I want to do now is lie down and sleep til it passes but I have to go to work soon :sad:


Cant u take day off :confused1: Just chill out for day. You know what needs to be done zara, no more chilli :whistling: Things not been great this prep have they :sad: Im sure will come good tho :thumbup1: Iv gotta go to shop but for some reason i feel really cold its doing my head in feel like blasting out bit of training to get blood flowing :lol: Might actually do bit of arms, but have got chest, shoulders and triceps tomoz grr, fuk it ill watch cartoons with shauna instead


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Cant u take day off :confused1: Just chill out for day. You know what needs to be done zara, no more chilli :whistling: Things not been great this prep have they :sad: Im sure will come good tho :thumbup1: Iv gotta go to shop but for some reason i feel really cold its doing my head in feel like blasting out bit of training to get blood flowing :lol: Might actually do bit of arms, but have got chest, shoulders and triceps tomoz grr, fuk it ill watch cartoons with shauna instead


Yeah no more chilli..... tomorrow going shopping for other stuff to cook my food in.

Tonight I am having plain steak and rice.... surely to god that cant upset my stomach too much lol


----------



## rs007

prob wont surprise you, but I've been eating chilli a bit lately - not too hot - and guess what

SAME!!!!!

Well, not as bad as you cos I don't have your underlying issues, but still bloated, having sour chilli sicky burps hours later, heart burn blah blah blah

Its a fvcker because I do enjoy chilli :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> *prob wont surprise you,* but I've been eating chilli a bit lately - not too hot - and guess what
> 
> SAME!!!!!
> 
> Well, not as bad as you cos I don't have your underlying issues, but still bloated, having sour chilli sicky burps hours later, heart burn blah blah blah
> 
> Its a fvcker because I do enjoy chilli :cursing:


Once upon a time, yes.

Now.... Not even in the slightest :lol:

I couldn't even finish my cardio cos was coming back on me and burning my throat and making me feel sick :cursing:

Dunno what to eat now :confused1:

Theres one chicken dish that tastes ok and dnt seem to upset me.... thats what I ate end of last week and over weekend etc and I was looking and feeling much better so might have to stick to that..........

*I interrupt this moan to tell you that am currently crying with laughter and struggling to type, as my cat - who was lying cuddled into my dog on their bed - very randomly woke up and clawed his face then went back to sleep and the look on his face currently is indescribable.... :lol: :lol: :lol: *

......oddly too I had loads of bread on my cheat meal and even that didnt upset my stomach, but the sodding chilli did!!

Garlic too.... thats not sitting well with me either.

Reckon I'll just have to resign myself to the fact that its gonna be that one chicken dish from here on in....

Oh another strange thing... I've not changed anything but this week am struggling to stay awake and feel a bit grumpy. Last week I was really chirpy but weekend/this week I've done nothing but sleep... like waaaaay more than normal (had to have a 45 min nap this afternoon).


----------



## Beklet

Ugh not good having similar problem - I currently cannot breathe and have taken as much decongestant and painkillers as I can, but I just had to give Bob my veg as I can only breathe through my mouth and was scared of choking on it :cursing:

Oh and I had 2 fish fingers and my belly has expanded by 2 inches. That is NOT normal :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

After watching Heston I want cock's testicles lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Ugh not good having similar problem - I currently cannot breathe and have taken as much decongestant and painkillers as I can, but I just had to give Bob my veg as I can only breathe through my mouth and was scared of choking on it :cursing:
> 
> Oh and I had 2 fish fingers and my belly has expanded by 2 inches. That is NOT normal :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> After watching Heston I want cock's testicles lol


Oh dear dnt sound good at all..... :sad:

ps.... Heston is a knob :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

KJW said:


> I got a rib eye steak from Morrisons for £3.61 the other night. 8 inches across and 6 high. Glorious value for money
> 
> How's the training coming along? Been offline for a week or so and there's 15 extra pages! Been lazy and asking because this isn't like my journal where I'm the only one that posts
> 
> Good times, good weather and good training


Prob just 15 pages of me moaning mate 

Good weather is the best thing thats happened in ages! Eating outside and longer days/sunny when you wake up etc... has made me so much more cheerful! Oh and trampoline cardio is WAAAAY more fun than the treadmill.... I wanna move in with my mate


----------



## Zara-Leoni

*Sensible moment update* :cool2:

Sooo... I am leaner... definately.

I have not, however, weighed myself, as I have a feeling I wont like what I see and will get pissed off again when feeling better about looking leaner.

I still feel as if I still have indigestion/reflux etc from the chilli-incident yesterday so have resolved to eat nothing but chicken (with a little seasoning for chicken thats mild and I know doesn't upset tummy), rice, ricecakes, isolate shakes and the occasional little bit pineapple. I start feeling really good about myself when I stick to these things and start looking better then I eat something that triggers off the bloating etc and its just so not worth it. Right now I want to have settled digestion and no bloating more than I want to eat other foods.

Trainings been ok.... nothing earth shattering so I've not bothered mentioning it. Its just the same old stuff plus cardio.... No PB's or owt.

Trained back today - for the record just to give an idea....

*Deadlifts:*

60kg x 8

80kg x 5

90kg x 2

100kg x 1

*Close Grip Chins:*

x7 then x2 assisted

x4 then x 4 asssisted

x 8 assisted

*Low Pulley V-Handle Rows:*

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

..........so......... same old same old... Not really losing strength but not getting stronger either. Cant complain 

Had to send dog out to garden while doing my cardio at home tonight as some local teenage brats decided to come into my garden to get a better look through the window.... :cursing: Must confess to a little diet-induced-tourettes moment too :whistling:

Am currently watching Blue Crush on tv.... funny enough this film is one of the things that made me want to train properly. I always did train but more to be good at other sports not for appearance and never used to admit to liking the fact that I was a little more athletic looking than some... that film was kinda the first time I ever saw in a film or on tv, a girl with an athletic build and abs etc, being shown in a positive light and being considered and accepted as, attractive... I decided thats how I wanted to look. And am watching it now and realising how much further I have taken it haha.... If someone had told me then how I'd end up, I dont know if I'd have believed them tbh :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

bulkaholic said:


> Hey your dog bit me:cursing: Right on the ass to! I only wanted a little peep:lol: :lol:


If that was you with the liam-gallagher-tribute-haircut then feck me you've changed mate! :laugh:

Conversation went like this (as 45kg mutt hurtled towards them)

Me: WTF you looking at???

Chav-Child: Your sexy body (said in pure Scottish "fat-bastard"-esque voice)

Me: Just cos yer Maw's fat disnae mean we all are.....

Chav-Child: Do you know my Ma?

.................oh the irony.................. :whistling:


----------



## weeman

almost time to start prep and beat you in photo whore war rematch fly bye:2guns: :2guns:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> almost time to start prep and beat you in photo whore war rematch fly bye:2guns: :2guns:


Ah but you see.....

I am already partially dieted (should be fully dieted by now but we'll bypass that point :whistling: ).

Sooooo..... When you're just starting and getting the first progress pics up.... I'll already be like, 39 weeks in ( :lol: ) and will have abs and veins and striations a-plenty. AND... it will be the height of summer and I'll be showing them off :devil2:

Cos lets face it.... the way I am going now.... I'm gonna be doing that Aberdeen show with you mate..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> *Sensible moment update* :cool2:
> 
> Sooo... I am leaner... definately.
> 
> I have not, however, weighed myself, as I have a feeling I wont like what I see and will get pissed off again when feeling better about looking leaner.
> 
> I still feel as if I still have indigestion/reflux etc from the chilli-incident yesterday so have resolved to eat nothing but chicken (with a little seasoning for chicken thats mild and I know doesn't upset tummy), rice, ricecakes, isolate shakes and the occasional little bit pineapple. I start feeling really good about myself when I stick to these things and start looking better then I eat something that triggers off the bloating etc and its just so not worth it. Right now I want to have settled digestion and no bloating more than I want to eat other foods.
> 
> Trainings been ok.... nothing earth shattering so I've not bothered mentioning it. Its just the same old stuff plus cardio.... No PB's or owt.
> 
> Trained back today - for the record just to give an idea....
> 
> *Deadlifts:*
> 
> 60kg x 8
> 
> 80kg x 5
> 
> 90kg x 2
> 
> 100kg x 1
> 
> *Close Grip Chins:*
> 
> x7 then x2 assisted
> 
> x4 then x 4 asssisted
> 
> x 8 assisted
> 
> *Low Pulley V-Handle Rows:*
> 
> 35kg x 10
> 
> 35kg x 10
> 
> 35kg x 10
> 
> ..........so......... same old same old... Not really losing strength but not getting stronger either. Cant complain
> 
> Had to send dog out to garden while doing my cardio at home tonight as some local teenage brats decided to come into my garden to get a better look through the window.... :cursing: Must confess to a little diet-induced-tourettes moment too :whistling:
> 
> Am currently watching Blue Crush on tv.... funny enough this film is one of the things that made me want to train properly. I always did train but more to be good at other sports not for appearance and never used to admit to liking the fact that I was a little more athletic looking than some... that film was kinda the first time I ever saw in a film or on tv, a girl with an athletic build and abs etc, being shown in a positive light and being considered and accepted as, attractive... I decided thats how I wanted to look. And am watching it now and realising how much further I have taken it haha.... If someone had told me then how I'd end up, I dont know if I'd have believed them tbh :tongue:


point one... id cut my own throat if all i could eat is what your eating :lol:

point two... Nice to see a 100k deadlift :thumbup1:

point three... didnt realise it was your garden :whistling:

Congrats on being leaner tis a start, gotta remember you are holding more mass this time too :thumbup1:



Zara-Leoni said:


> Ah but you see.....
> 
> I am already partially dieted (should be fully dieted by now but we'll bypass that point :whistling: ).
> 
> Sooooo..... When you're just starting and getting the first progress pics up.... I'll already be like, 39 weeks in ( :lol: ) and will have abs and veins and striations a-plenty. AND... it will be the height of summer and I'll be showing them off :devil2:
> 
> *Cos lets face it.... the way I am going now.... I'm gonna be doing that Aberdeen show with you mate..... * :lol: *:lol:*


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> point one... id cut my own throat if all i could eat is what your eating :lol:
> 
> point two... Nice to see a 100k deadlift :thumbup1:
> 
> point three... didnt realise it was your garden :whistling:
> 
> Congrats on being leaner tis a start, gotta remember you are holding more mass this time too :thumbup1:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


LOL mate... spoke to Lee today and it am scared now... my next few weeks instructions... well it aint gonna be fun :whistling: lol....


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> LOL mate... spoke to Lee today and it am scared now... my next few weeks instructions... well it aint gonna be fun :whistling: lol....


How bad?

Cold a bit better now, can breathe and eat at least will have a sore nose for a few days though...

As for Chav Spawn - giving it a kicking would be excellent cardio!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> How bad?
> 
> Cold a bit better now, can breathe and eat at least will have a sore nose for a few days though...
> 
> As for Chav Spawn - giving it a kicking would be excellent cardio!


Well not got details yet but gist of it is....

Less carbs

More cardio

Chicken/rice/ricecakes/protein isolate/olive oil ONLY

More water

Even more water

Water tablets

Max 2 hrs uninterrupted sleep per night due to the water and water tablets

.....and prob even more cardio on top...... 

Glad to hear your cold is buggering off at last though :thumbup1: that sounded a nasty one!


----------



## RedKola

Sounds great Zara...bet you're looking forward to that! 

:whistling:

:lol:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well not got details yet but gist of it is....
> 
> Less carbs *Not so bad*
> 
> More cardio *Urgh*
> 
> Chicken/rice/ricecakes/protein isolate/olive oil ONLY **gag**
> 
> More water **burp**
> 
> Even more water *Nappies?*
> 
> Water tablets
> 
> Max 2 hrs uninterrupted sleep per night due to the water and water tablets
> 
> .....and prob even more cardio on top......
> 
> *Oh dear......*
> 
> Glad to hear your cold is buggering off at last though :thumbup1: that sounded a nasty one!


It was nasty. I can eat again, and am constantly ravenous. Went to Sainsbury's earlier and they were flogging off their salad bar stuff cheap so i got a pot of 7 hard boiled free range eggs for a quid :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

We are training tomorrow zar ...not sure what time though ? can text you at about 3 and let you know though.

See you tomorrow probs xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> It was nasty. I can eat again, and am constantly ravenous. Went to Sainsbury's earlier and they were flogging off their salad bar stuff cheap so i got a pot of 7 hard boiled free range eggs for a quid :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :thumb:



Jem said:


> We are training tomorrow zar ...not sure what time though ? can text you at about 3 and let you know though.
> 
> See you tomorrow probs xx


I wont be around til about half five/6pm prob chick tried calling ya earlier.... You staying over or going home after? x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> Sounds great Zara...bet you're looking forward to that!
> 
> :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


Oh aye... marvellous :lol:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> :thumb:
> 
> I wont be around til about half five/6pm prob chick tried calling ya earlier.... You staying over or going home after? x


Going home ...cannot face staying over and mucking up diet ..sitting in a pub with no alcohol...and no food...and being knackered  ...which reminds me ...still havent cancelled the hotel booking !

LOL phone is in the car and cannot be assed to retrieve it ....

Okie doke will text you tomorrow anyway x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Going home ...cannot face staying over and mucking up diet ..sitting in a pub with no alcohol...and no food...and being knackered  ...which reminds me ...still havent cancelled the hotel booking !
> 
> LOL phone is in the car and cannot be assed to retrieve it ....
> 
> Okie doke will text you tomorrow anyway x


Dnt blame you tbh...... x


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well not got details yet but gist of it is....
> 
> Less carbs
> 
> More cardio
> 
> Chicken/rice/ricecakes/protein isolate/olive oil ONLY
> 
> More water
> 
> Even more water
> 
> Water tablets
> 
> Max 2 hrs uninterrupted sleep per night due to the water and water tablets
> 
> .....and prob even more cardio on top......
> 
> Glad to hear your cold is buggering off at last though :thumbup1: that sounded a nasty one!


 :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## MissBC

you can get those old lady pants zara so you dont have to get up


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> you can get those old lady pants zara so you dont have to get up


Gimme about a week and I'll prob think thats a great idea :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Jeez.. talk of old lady pants..

WTF is going on in here LOL


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Max 2 hrs uninterrupted sleep per night due to the water and water tablets


Zar, I have a question for the above statement for clearity sake.

Does this mean that he wants you to sleep less?

Or does he want you to sleep better?

Sorry, feeling a bit thick as I dont get the statement.

I had a friend dieting for a contest and he slept less, but in children the kids that sleep more are leaner?

Not sure why but I think it has to do with catabolic hormones (cortisol) or something.

Sorry in advance if this has been asked before, I must have missed it.


----------



## yummymummy79

I would imagine she means only getting a maximum of 2 hours sleep due to having to get up for a wee all the time, as opposed to being recommended to only get that much sleep.

Was my interpretation anyway!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

mick_the_brick said:


> Jeez.. talk of old lady pants..
> 
> WTF is going on in here LOL


Is either that or my superman pants mate 



hackskii said:


> Zar, I have a question for the above statement for clearity sake.
> 
> Does this mean that he wants you to sleep less?
> 
> Or does he want you to sleep better?
> 
> Sorry, feeling a bit thick as I dont get the statement.
> 
> I had a friend dieting for a contest and he slept less, but in children the kids that sleep more are leaner?
> 
> Not sure why but I think it has to do with catabolic hormones (cortisol) or something.
> 
> Sorry in advance if this has been asked before, I must have missed it.


I'll be getting up every two hours to pee due to drinking so much water and taking water tablets lol :tongue:



yummymummy79 said:


> I would imagine she means only getting a maximum of 2 hours sleep due to having to get up for a wee all the time, as opposed to being recommended to only get that much sleep.
> 
> Was my interpretation anyway!


^^^^ yup :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

Not sure really but loss of sleep will equate to less fat loss (I think).

Just put a catather in and you wont have to worry about getting up to pee. :lol:


----------



## weeman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ah but you see.....
> 
> I am already partially dieted (should be fully dieted by now but we'll bypass that point :whistling: ).
> 
> Sooooo..... When you're just starting and getting the first progress pics up.... I'll already be like, 39 weeks in ( :lol: ) and will have abs and veins and striations a-plenty. AND... it will be the height of summer and I'll be showing them off :devil2:
> 
> Cos lets face it.... the way I am going now.... I'm gonna be doing that Aberdeen show with you mate..... :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

so long as we both end up in top nik for the show the battle will be a long one and the summer flauntage will be outrageous lololol

I took asvantage of the fact i know Joe was going to that bbing show today so whilst he is away i have left a dirty honking of p1sh ginger gunshot for him to gaze upon when he logs back in :lol: :lol:

also bingeing like a bastrd tonight:thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Not sure really but loss of sleep will equate to less fat loss (I think).
> 
> Just put a catather in and you wont have to worry about getting up to pee. :lol:


Getting up for 1.5-2 a couple of times in the night is gonna make NEGLIGABLE difference if any at all lol 

People get so hung up on trivial minutae... so long as you are dieting right, doing adequate cardio and supps etc are correct then getting up for a pee a couple times in the night aint gonna make any difference whatsover.

Put it this way... every competitive bodybuilder in the world takes in shedloads of water at end of their prep and they ALL end up getting up several times through the night to go to the toilet. If it were so harmful nobody would ever get in peeled condition would they....? :tongue: 



weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> so long as we both end up in top nik for the show the battle will be a long one and the summer flauntage will be outrageous lololol
> 
> I took asvantage of the fact i know Joe was going to that bbing show today so whilst he is away i have left a dirty honking of p1sh ginger gunshot for him to gaze upon when he logs back in :lol: :lol:
> 
> also bingeing like a bastrd tonight:thumb:


LMAO I saw that 

Summer prep.... am liking the thought.... :tongue:


----------



## weeman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Getting up for 1.5-2 a couple of times in the night is gonna make NEGLIGABLE difference if any at all lol
> 
> People get so hung up on trivial minutae... so long as you are dieting right, doing adequate cardio and supps etc are correct then getting up for a pee a couple times in the night aint gonna make any difference whatsover.
> 
> Put it this way... every competitive bodybuilder in the world takes in shedloads of water at end of their prep and they ALL end up getting up several times through the night to go to the toilet. If it were so harmful nobody would ever get in peeled condition would they....? :tongue:
> 
> LMAO I saw that
> 
> *Summer prep.... am liking the thought....* :tongue:


tell you what,its gotta beat doing cardio in the fkn snow,sleet and hail!!!

no,sorry wait a minute,forgetting we are in Scotland,that IS summer weather here too :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> tell you what,its gotta beat doing cardio in the fkn snow,sleet and hail!!!
> 
> no,sorry wait a minute,forgetting we are in Scotland,that IS summer weather here too :lol: :lol:


Yeah.... only difference is in summer we get to add midges to the equation


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Nowt really interesting to say.....

Trained chest & bi's.... still getting 60kg for 3 unassisted on bench so not really getting any weaker yet which is good though tbh I dont get much weaker usually anyway 

Really dont think I'll be ready for Paisley tbh.... am going through everything as if I am doing it though... if nothing else the water manipulation stuff will be a good practice. If I end up not being ready though I am DEFINATELY still doing the first suitable show that comes up once I am ready.

Personal lifes a bit weird at the moment tbh.

Am learning to understand my own personal circumstances/relationships better and am thinking in a way thats better for myself as a result I think. Sometimes the best plan of action is to do nothing at all.... and then wait and see what other people do. Their actions - or lack of - often summarise a situation and give more clarity than anything else.

Have also discovered that I am not capable of switching off emotionally in 100% of cases where self-defence is required like I used to believe I was. This was not a pleasant realisation tbh lol.

I usually find I learn a lot about myself towards the end of my diet and right after it ends... not really sure why but always happens.

On top of all that, a close mate of mine in Leeds just found out her partner cheated on her so am off down there in the morning to... well... just be there, a couple of days earlier than I was gonna go. Dont have any nail clients up here for rest of week anyway so will be training at flex 2nd half of this week... nice to have a change of scenery but means doing all my cardio in the gym instead of at home lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Oh yeah.... and watch out weeman cos Fordy's abs can smell summer.... :wink:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni;1599853
Am learning to understand my own personal circumstances/relationships better and am thinking in a way thats better for myself as a result I think. [B said:


> Sometimes the best plan of action is to do nothing at all.... and then wait and see what other people do.[/B]


----------



## Team1

Ive been learning alot about myself Zara come near the end of this dieting

Biggest thing i have learned about myself is i dont like dieting. next thins is i actually quite enjoy AM cardio.

I have also learned i dislike folk who ruslte aboot in crisp packets making a lot of noise

That my contribution :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> x2 :lol: Nothing else to add


lol.... I shall text thee..... 



Team1 said:


> Ive been learning alot about myself Zara come near the end of this dieting
> 
> Biggest thing i have learned about myself is i dont like dieting. next thins is i actually quite enjoy AM cardio.
> 
> I have also learned i dislike folk who ruslte aboot in crisp packets making a lot of noise
> 
> That my contribution :lol:


LMAO.... funny how your tolerance levels drop dramatically towards the end for the strangest things.... :whistling: 

Roberts in the shop now if you want to give him a call.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Team1

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol.... I shall text thee.....
> 
> LMAO.... funny how your tolerance levels drop dramatically towards the end for the strangest things.... :whistling:
> 
> Roberts in the shop now if you want to give him a call.... :thumbup1:


Im gonna try on a pair of Rammers Andreas trunks in a large tonight to be sure to be sure first

...over the top of my own underwear for hygene reasons as Rammers gets bummed by weeman and well...we dont know where weeman has been


----------



## Chris1

Alreet Pet,

Just thought I'd pass through and say hi.

Hope all is well with you


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol.... I shall text thee.....
> 
> ...


Yea u do that :thumbup1: Im soooo p1ssed off ive done somat to my foot and seriously can hardly walk. For some reason its really getting to me :confused1: Feel all depressed and sh1t and sun has been out for last 2 days and im stuck in :cursing:

Oh and i highlighted wrong bit when i quoted u, i meant the wait and see what others do thing :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Team1 said:


> Im gonna try on a pair of Rammers Andreas trunks in a large tonight to be sure to be sure first
> 
> ...over the top of my own underwear for hygene reasons as Rammers gets bummed by weeman and well...we dont know where weeman has been


This is a fair point 



Chris1 said:


> Alreet Pet,
> 
> Just thought I'd pass through and say hi.
> 
> Hope all is well with you


Holy......... where the hell have you been...??? :confused1:

Glad to see ya still alive :thumb:



leafman said:


> Yea u do that :thumbup1: Im soooo p1ssed off ive done somat to my foot and seriously can hardly walk. For some reason its really getting to me :confused1: Feel all depressed and sh1t and sun has been out for last 2 days and im stuck in :cursing:
> 
> Oh and i highlighted wrong bit when i quoted u, *i meant the wait and see what others do thing* :lol:


I find it very enlightening personally.... lol.

Go to the doctors for your foot. Dont argue :thumbup1:

Why cant you go out in the sun? Turned into a vampire?? 

I feel like my whole world has turned upside down. Not even sure its a bad thing tbh...

I didn't even bother going to the NABBA Scottish... couldn't be arsed, wasn't interested, and haven't been online to see what happened or owt.

I just dont feel any of it matters anymore.... though strangely I am still dieting pmsl...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Well - trained shoulders (and abs and glutes) today.

Had to do bit of abs and glutes til my shoulders recovered as couldnt lift my arms to drive 

Today I actually look like a dieting bodybuilder lol. Least thats something I suppose.

Unfortunately we have a load of new members at the gym whom, it appears, have never actually seen a female dieting bodybuilder.....

Anyway, forced myself to look in the mirror for the first time in about a week (I kid you not). I asked myself how many weeks out I think I look.... then I asked Robert the same question.

He came out with exact same answer as me.

About 6 weeks.

Now... by this I mean.... 6 weeks comfortable... doing everything normally and healthily. ie not caning the cardio 3 hrs a day and sleeping in in a sauna suit/taking stupid amounts of T3 and stims etc kind of thing. Doing it that way.... prob about 3 weeks. Which is more than the <2 weeks that I have left til the paisley show.

So, I was gonna strip off and get couple quick pics to send Lee and decide what to do for next 2 weeks ie is it worth going through all the water manipulation etc if theres no chance, except there were all the new members as mentioned above and even Robert agreed that they would prob react in a way that would piss me off, even if they were trying to hide it, so we are gonna try do that tomorrow afternoon then decide.

Regardless of the decision, I will be competing, just which show I do is still to be confirmed, but it WILL happen.

Oddly, even though things are as they are, am still motivated to diet etc and really seem to have no cravings for junk food etc at the moment.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Righty ho.... brief chat with Lee... wants to see pics first but he dnt disagree based on weight etc. Better to hold of until looking 100% right than rush to be ready for a show on 9th May and do it half-assed not looking my best.

Soooo.... Theres is Hayes show in London a week later... not much use.

BodyPower Expo in Birmingham a week after that... gives me an extra 2 weeks which IS do-able but still tight I feel.

OR.... Muscletalk show in Bedford which is 27th June... 7 weeks AFTER the paisley show ie just under 9 weeks from now. VERY do-able indeed :thumbup1:

Am thinking this is probably going to be the way forward... plus apparently there is another Scottish show 14 weeks from now so another 5 weeks after it (although this isn't listed on the UKBFF website yet?? :confused1: ) so I could quite concievably carry on dieting and do that too :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

Harry's show is 100% on Zar,spoke to him saturday,he made the details official last week in a thread on here and over on RG even tho its still not listed anywhere yet

Game on hen,see ya up there:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> Harry's show is 100% on Zar,spoke to him saturday,he made the details official last week in a thread on here and over on RG even tho its still not listed anywhere yet
> 
> Game on hen,see ya up there:thumbup1:


Haha get in... 

I actually feel more interested in it all now. Its weird... for a long while there I was just going through the motions and couldn't really care less one way or another... just kinda dieting because it was what I'd decided to do. Its only now that I feel I am starting to look half-decent that any sort of motivation has kicked in....

A summer prep eh.... well this is a first... I think I like it!  :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> Righty ho.... brief chat with Lee... wants to see pics first but he dnt disagree based on weight etc. Better to hold of until looking 100% right than rush to be ready for a show on 9th May and do it half-assed not looking my best.
> 
> Soooo.... Theres is Hayes show in London a week later... not much use.
> 
> BodyPower Expo in Birmingham a week after that... gives me an extra 2 weeks which IS do-able but still tight I feel.
> 
> OR.... Muscletalk show in Bedford which is 27th June... 7 weeks AFTER the paisley show ie just under 9 weeks from now. VERY do-able indeed :thumbup1:
> 
> Am thinking this is probably going to be the way forward... plus apparently there is another Scottish show 14 weeks from now so another 5 weeks after it (although this isn't listed on the UKBFF website yet?? :confused1: ) so I could quite concievably carry on dieting and do that too :thumbup1:


Fck it......just do Leics with me and Pam in September:thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Fck it......just do Leics with me and Pam in September:thumb:


Tan do you know what....? The Scottish show 5 weeks later is in August.... I was actually thinking to myself "oh.... well if you're gonna compete in August, why not just carry on and do Leeds in September too....?" :whistling: 

Fact is I started dieting in January and its now end April... fairy nuff I've faffed around due to personal issues and am not ready but I'm not phased by the fact that I've suddenly got another 8.5 weeks to diet til Bedford.... I dont actually mind dieting so long as I don't feel utterly drained and shyte... which I dont this year tbh. I actually feel not too bad at all, all things considered  Sooo.... yeah, its all a possibility


----------



## Zara-Leoni

And another thing.... I know for a fact I suffer from S.A.D.

I was wondering today whether the fact that its now lighter and nicer weather has any bearing on the fact that I am much more motivated about all this. Personally I am pretty certain that is a big factor. Which makes me think that dieting in winter ie from January is NOT for me at all.....


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> Tan do you know what....? The Scottish show 5 weeks later is in August.... I was actually thinking to myself "oh.... well if you're gonna compete in August, why not just carry on and do Leeds in September too....?" :whistling:


Leeds is the closest to us BUT we could be in Vegas if Mr G qualifies for the 202 Olympia so we picked Leics instead...if he doesn't qualify (which he will) then Leeds could be a possibility!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Leeds is the closest to us BUT we could be in Vegas if Mr G qualifies for the 202 Olympia so we picked Leics instead...if he doesn't qualify (which he will) then Leeds could be a possibility!


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

I kinda fancy it tbh... spend so much time in Leeds that it feels as much my "home show" as the scottish ones lol.

If I qualified at either the bedford or the august scottish one I'd be as well to... would have to keep on diet for brits which are right after it anyway :tongue:

Sod law this too.... NABBA Scottish is normally a majorly hight standard with very big classes. This year there was ONE girl in trained who (no offence as I haven't even seen a pic) wasn't the best, and I've seen a pic of top 3 in toned and while Lynn Carmichael was prob the best I've ever seen her and would have been extremely hard to beat, the others.... well not the usual standard lets say.

I'm not sorry that I didn't do it though... I wouldn't have got up there looking shyte regardless.


----------



## jonti1leg

keep it going Zara...it'll come together innext 7 days...im feeling tight as a tight thing on a tight day and as you said earlier...liking what i see int mirror..routine sorted, music sorted...chocolate and cola bottles for after routine sorted...another week of lowering sodium to go before giving it carb-up....4rse is def twitching tho..but although, nervous and scared, are more excited butterflies rather than out else.


----------



## leafman

Clean that fukin water up off bathroom floor ffs :whistling: :lol:

Hope all is well z :lol: Oh and u should do body expo show :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jonti1leg said:


> keep it going Zara...it'll come together innext 7 days...im feeling tight as a tight thing on a tight day and as you said earlier...liking what i see int mirror..routine sorted, music sorted...chocolate and cola bottles for after routine sorted...another week of lowering sodium to go before giving it carb-up....4rse is def twitching tho..but although, nervous and scared, are more excited butterflies rather than out else.


No chance... once I realised there were shows on dates I preferred then this weekends show was written off. I'd have started getting ready for it 2 weeks before if I was gonna do it and I never so thats that.



leafman said:


> Clean that fukin water up off bathroom floor ffs :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Hope all is well z :lol: Oh and u should do body expo show :whistling:


lmao.... any more of her pish and I'll be pouring a bucket of water over the stupid fvcking head :whistling: :cursing:

Tell you this.... she's bloody lucky I was in a good mood that day..... :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Update:

No idea what I weigh, diets been a bit all over the shop, but regardless of that I look much better :thumbup1:

Got some pics, might upload them to laptop and post.....


----------



## ShaunMc

Zara-Leoni said:


> Update:
> 
> No idea what I weigh, diets been a bit all over the shop, but regardless of that I look much better :thumbup1:
> 
> Got some pics, might upload them to laptop and post.....


great to see ur still going strong Zara ..hope life good for ya :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ShaunMc said:


> great to see ur still going strong Zara ..hope life good for ya :thumb:


Bit more emphasis on life, and bit less on bodybuilding... gotta be done sometimes, and I feel good for it :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Bit more emphasis on life, and bit less on bodybuilding... gotta be done sometimes, and I feel good for it :thumbup1:


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Took these at a friends apartment getting ready to go out at the weekend....

Not that clear but gives an idea. Had a big mcdonalds cheat meal earlier in the day it must be pointed out too.... lol...


----------



## RedKola

Wow!  Looking really good Zara! :thumb:

xXx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> Wow!  Looking really good Zara! :thumb:
> 
> xXx


Cheers chick.... I got 8 weeks now (I think) to get condition I want for end June....


----------



## winger

You look good Zara and I think you know that. Do you hold more fat in your quads?

I sure wish I did, I hold mine in the waist...what a waste!


----------



## hackskii

Wow, I never seen such a sexy dress before.

That looks very cool....


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> Wow, I never seen such a sexy dress before.
> 
> That looks very cool....


I think the dress could be a little higher up the thigh...lol :whistling:


----------



## hilly

looking very good zara,


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> lmao.... any more of her pish and I'll be pouring a bucket of water over the stupid fvcking head :whistling: :cursing:
> 
> Tell you this.... she's bloody lucky I was in a good mood that day..... :whistling:


Lmfao :lol: Well least its somewere to stay  She dont even live there, next time just say.. u fukin slag u dont even pay rent for the place :lol:



Zara-Leoni said:


> Bit more emphasis on life, and bit less on bodybuilding... gotta be done sometimes, and I feel good for it :thumbup1:


Like sound of that, glad things are ok and pics look ace. Looks to me back is coming out loads lookin good all round tbh :thumbup1: Think you will look awesome once show time comes. Plenty of time to get it right, good luck zar and all the best 

ps... You still deadlifting?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> You look good Zara and I think you know that. Do you hold more fat in your quads?
> 
> I sure wish I did, I hold mine in the waist...what a waste!


Yeah but not massively.... its the last place to have fat when all the rest is gone, but I do tend to lose it from all over.



hackskii said:


> Wow, I never seen such a sexy dress before.
> 
> That looks very cool....


Cheers hacks



hilly said:


> looking very good zara,


Cheers mate



leafman said:


> Lmfao :lol: Well least its somewere to stay  She dont even live there, next time just say.. u fukin slag u dont even pay rent for the place :lol:


Next time.... am also gonna ask her direct what the fck her problem is and demand an answer and not budge or let her go til I get one. That ought to be interesting as she has ZERO reason to be acting like such a fcking [email protected]



leafman said:


> Like sound of that, glad things are ok and pics look ace. Looks to me back is coming out loads lookin good all round tbh :thumbup1: Think you will look awesome once show time comes. Plenty of time to get it right, good luck zar and all the best
> 
> ps... You still deadlifting?


Cheers... yeah still deadlifting.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Kate1976

Looking good ZL :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Next time.... am also gonna ask her direct what the fck her problem is and demand an answer and not budge or let her go til I get one. That ought to be interesting as she has ZERO reason to be acting like such a fcking [email protected]
> 
> Cheers... yeah still deadlifting.... :thumbup1:


Zara i think she is just jealous of you tbh. Woman are like that :lol: , younger ones especially, she wont like fact a pretty girl lives in same building as her bloke. Sounds harsh but i bet its close to truth lol. Just pick her up and body slam her on kitchen table :lol: Then do same to her other half 

And glad still deadlifting, back seems to look thick to me in that relaxed back pic. I know pics are not greatest quality but still noticable, think joe put u in right drection with that :thumbup1: Ive gotta change a sh1tty nappy now (random) :cursing: Oh and glad u have finally come back to your journal thought u had gotton lost :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Kate1976 said:


> Looking good ZL :thumbup1:


Cheers doll



leafman said:


> Zara i think she is just jealous of you tbh. Woman are like that :lol: , younger ones especially, she wont like fact a pretty girl lives in same building as her bloke. Sounds harsh but i bet its close to truth lol. Just pick her up and body slam her on kitchen table :lol: Then do same to her other half
> 
> And glad still deadlifting, back seems to look thick to me in that relaxed back pic. I know pics are not greatest quality but still noticable, think joe put u in right drection with that :thumbup1: Ive gotta change a sh1tty nappy now (random) :cursing: Oh and glad u have finally come back to your journal thought u had gotton lost :whistling:


She is blatantly insecure I know thats the reason.... but putting her on the spot and demanding she TELLS me what the fck her problem with me is, will be the interesting part....  Cos lets be honest... she has FCUK ALL reason to be acting like such a total dick whenever I am around so I'll be interested to listen to her stuttering and trying to come up with an answer pmsl...

Irony is, I wouldn't touch her bloke if he was the last thing on earth. So far removed from what I find attractive its not even funny....


----------



## weeman

oooooooooooooooooooh thats a low blow miss liono.

This means war.

/weeman runs off to get out tub of dream tan and create the most flattering light on the planet via 16 mirrors and a bit of smoke and camera lens smudge:lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel

you'll be fuking sorry if you follow through in those pants miss be warned, they won't save you like my bad boys!!!

And put those peanuts back where you found 'em lol

xx


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Urinal,

I have to spread it around before giving it to you again mate, once again I am chuckling here.

Z,

quality dress for the photo-whoring war that is looming with weespunk, altohugh I don't think he will find the same one to fit.


----------



## Beklet

Nice...and as I said before - yay quads!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

Looking v nice. If I were straight... :lol:


----------



## CharlieC25

Looking Great Zar!! Wish I had your shoulders.. damn you!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> oooooooooooooooooooh thats a low blow miss liono.
> 
> This means war.
> 
> /weeman runs off to get out tub of dream tan and create the most flattering light on the planet via 16 mirrors and a bit of smoke and camera lens smudge:lol: :lol:


LMAO I have another one but I need to get it from phone to laptop first lol :tongue:



Uriel said:


> you'll be fuking sorry if you follow through in those pants miss be warned, they won't save you like my bad boys!!!
> 
> And put those peanuts back where you found 'em lol
> 
> xx


lmao..... girls dont fart Muriel :whistling: 



Wee G said:


> Urinal,
> 
> I have to spread it around before giving it to you again mate, once again I am chuckling here.
> 
> Z,
> 
> quality dress for the photo-whoring war that is looming with weespunk, altohugh I don't think he will find the same one to fit.


dont doubt he'd try though 



Beklet said:


> Nice...and as I said before - yay quads!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


Cheers doll


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Looking v nice. If I were straight... :lol:


According to some bloke that was out that night I look like a man anyway... My answer was "well, one of us has to mate...." :whistling:



CharlieC25 said:


> Looking Great Zar!! Wish I had your shoulders.. damn you!!


Cheers chick 



KJW said:


> Excellent progress. Quads look pretty damn good.
> 
> How you feeling ahead of Sunday?


Whats happening on sunday like? :confused1:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> According to some bloke that was out that night I look like a man anyway... My answer was "well, one of us has to mate...."


Zara, you don't and never could look like a man!

You are hot and feminine.


----------



## Linny

How on earth can you look like a man :laugh: bloody fools xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Linny said:


> How on earth can you look like a man :laugh: bloody fools xx


Bear in mind this was from an 8 stone runt with a beer gut.... :wink:


----------



## Linny

Zara-Leoni said:


> Bear in mind this was from an 8 stone runt with a beer gut.... :wink:


HAHA pencil neck wanna be :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Linny said:


> HAHA pencil neck wanna be :laugh:


In a nutshell... threatened and jealous :cool2: :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> According to some bloke that was out that night I look like a man anyway... My answer was "well, one of us has to mate...."


Nice come back, but im 8.4 stone actually :whistling: :lol:

And if u look like a man that dont bode well for my sexual orientation :whistling:

Hope ll is well zar :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Nice come back, but im 8.4 stone actually :whistling: :lol:
> 
> And if u look like a man that dont bode well for my sexual orientation :whistling:
> 
> Hope ll is well zar :beer:


lmao.... he got severely laughed at by his mates for being blind and'or gay lol.

All is good indeedy ta :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Know when something looks ok but the photos dont show it? :confused1:

Well tried few times to get back pics and they dnt come out any good :cursing:

Will post anyway....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Just had cheat meal.... Think. Am. Dying.

Had pizza, choc brownie mudpie stuff and some pringles.

Pathetic by cheat meal standards but think been dieting so long now that I can no longer cope! I feel utterly sick and really wishing now that I hadn't bothered :sad:

Anyhoo... regarding the pics above, back IS coming on though those pics really do not do it justice tbh. Generally though am finally getting a wider back/lats and some thickness to back :thumbup1:

Still not enough for trained figure though tbh, IF I continue then maybe in a year or two will be possible to switch to trained but if I am honest am not sure that I will still be competing then, only know what I am doing each year as it comes....

Compare to 2007 for example...


----------



## leafman

Pics on previous page might not be great, but can defo see that back has come on :thumbup1: Looks a lot thicker and also wider.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Pics on previous page might not be great, but can defo see that back has come on :thumbup1: Looks a lot thicker and also wider.


Yup... back was always a nice shape but I was always a little bit unbalanced ie smaller upper body than lower.... pretty much spot on now in terms of balance I feel 

I been gardening today.... been out there for hours (ok I admit... gardner was doing the bulk of the work... I was pruning stuff and putting weedkiller on paths/gravel/drive etc lol. Feels good getting it all sorted though... off to homebase now and gardener is back tomorrow to do more :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Definite change in back mate! Deadlifts:thumb:

:rockon:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Definite change in back mate! Deadlifts:thumb:
> 
> :rockon:


Cheers chick.... its a good feeling seeing the pictures as proof, makes it all feel worthwhile :thumbup1:

Maybe I'll actually start training consistently now and doing things properly... :whistling: :lol: :lol:

Nah.... Its a good motivater, seeing what you've achieved and getting proof that you CAN make the changes you want. I've actually got a picture in my head now of what I want to look like, now that I'm training better and know what works for me and what can be done 

Am thinking in about another year I can look pretty much how I'd like to ideally... ie a small trained figure. Wouldn't ever want to end up the bigger end of the scale for that class... the smaller end is pretty much my ideal


----------



## ElfinTan

I wanna be HUGE!!!!!!!! lmfao!

Kidding....kinda lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> I wanna be HUGE!!!!!!!! lmfao!
> 
> Kidding....kinda lol


I'm glad I dont... far less work :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

lol!

Joking aside I kind of figure that it is so difficult to build muscle as a female whether assisted or not that if I train as if I want to get mahoooosive then I will hopefully end up somewhere decent! and lets face it I will always be the smaller end of physique but then some trained figure girls weigh more than the light weights.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> lol!
> 
> Joking aside I kind of figure that it is so difficult to build muscle as a female whether assisted or not that if I train as if I want to get mahoooosive then I will hopefully end up somewhere decent! and lets face it I will always be the smaller end of physique *but then some trained figure girls weigh more than the light weights*.


Exactly why I think NABBA need to bring back the physique class as the physique girls are just doing trained now!

TBH I agree about training at max of ability etc... thats what I do and I'm not bigger than I want to be... I shall continue to do so and when I get to the size I want... well tbh by then I doubt I'll be able to up the weights much more anyway so assuming I carry on same and dont up dose etc then theoretically should pretty much just maintain things? Well thats the plan....

If I got to the size/shape I have in mind I'd be a small trained figure with NABBA and lightweight (U55kg) physique with UKBFF.

Meantime though... toned figure and bodyfitness it is


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> Exactly why I think NABBA need to bring back the physique class as the physique girls are just doing trained now!
> 
> TBH I agree about training at max of ability etc... thats what I do and I'm not bigger than I want to be... I shall continue to do so and when I get to the size I want... well tbh by then I doubt I'll be able to up the weights much more anyway so assuming I carry on same and dont up dose etc then theoretically should pretty much just maintain things? Well thats the plan....
> 
> If I got to the size/shape I have in mind I'd be a small trained figure with NABBA and lightweight (U55kg) physique with UKBFF.
> 
> Meantime though... toned figure and bodyfitness it is


 :thumb:


----------



## leafman

ElfinTan said:


> I wanna be HUGE!!!!!!!! lmfao!
> 
> l


x2 :whistling:


----------



## CharlieC25

Ok definite improvements in your back and I would just like to state that I like meat and two veg but Zar your a$$ is cracking!!


----------



## Jay.32

Zara you look god dam edable!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

CharlieC25 said:


> Ok definite improvements in your back and I would just like to state that I like meat and two veg but Zar your a$$ is cracking!!


LMAO! Cheers chick :laugh:

Is actually a bit more musclular too now due to deadlifting etc which is a good thing... got that kinda "dent" in it where I think I will get a nice line between the 2 main muscles once am properly lean now :thumb:



Jay.32 said:


> Zara you look god dam edable!


Errr cheers I think lol... :laugh:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Definate improvements Z..

Keep it up


----------



## Zara-Leoni

mick_the_brick said:


> Definate improvements Z..
> 
> Keep it up


Thank yooou


----------



## Team1

how are you looking now in terms of weeks out Zara? Doing Harry's show?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Team1 said:


> how are you looking now in terms of weeks out Zara? Doing Harry's show?


FFS well........

Was planning ukbff in bedford 27th june then harrys show 1st aug.....

Only now, my mates asked me to go to her parents house in portugal 1st 2 weeks of june.... technically COULD diet while away but.... :whistling: and also someone else has asked me to go to their house in Greece on 27th July for few weeks... nothing definate arranged on either score but its kinda thrown things up in the air again 

Theres always leeds end sept I guess lmao....


----------



## Origin

wow, zara, HUGE improvement from last year. The girl got delts!!!!! ;-)

In fact i think you look better NOW than on stage last year...although hard to compare in a dress vs on stage.

And on the subject of that dress...GOD i wish i'd had the guts to wear stuff like that when i was beefier!! I havent found the story behind the girl with the boyfriend in your flat but i would hate someone looking like that within 10 miles of MY boyfriend haha 

hmmm i need to get me a dress like that. if only to do the hoovering in!!!


----------



## Origin

oh dammit i did it again. Liz, not kami

(i would kill him if he complimented you that much LMAO)

OMG just realised it looks like he said he'd want to wear a dress. hahahhahahahaaaa!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Origin said:


> wow, zara, HUGE improvement from last year. The girl got delts!!!!! ;-)
> 
> In fact i think you look better NOW than on stage last year...although hard to compare in a dress vs on stage.
> 
> And on the subject of that dress...GOD i wish i'd had the guts to wear stuff like that when i was beefier!! I havent found the story behind the girl with the boyfriend in your flat but i would hate someone looking like that within 10 miles of MY boyfriend haha
> 
> hmmm i need to get me a dress like that. if only to do the hoovering in!!!





Origin said:


> oh dammit i did it again. Liz, not kami
> 
> (i would kill him if he complimented you that much LMAO)
> 
> OMG just realised it looks like he said he'd want to wear a dress. hahahhahahahaaaa!!


LMAO!!! Sure Kami would suit the dress just fine! :lol:

Yep.... improved training has changed things a fair bit... :thumbup1:

Stupid bint girl needs to get a grip lol... wouldn't touch her skinny runt of a BF with somebody else's haha :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Right well.... I think I been dieting too long.... just recently my willpower is going to shit :cursing:

I am reassessing food... I think I need to change my diet and get more variety before it goes tits up beyond repair, been dieting since 3rd Jan and have had enough.

Currently have this ridiculous obsession/craving for greek salad and taboulah so am giving into it... there are worse things..... however I need to sort out getting a bit of variety instead of 4x chicken and rice and 3 x isolate shakes... 

I'd cut out oats and extreme protein as I felt were causing stomach issues... infact think nearly everything was causing issues, but might be time to reintroduce jst to keep me sane. Mornings are worst.. I wake up feeling mildly hypo and chicken and rice just DOES NOT appeal :cursing:

In other news....

kinda hurt my elbow at weekend and trained shoulders today and made it worse  so doped up on codeine and covered in volterol gel lol.

Our gym is just LOVELY in this heat too..... not!


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Right well.... I think I been dieting too long.... just recently my willpower is going to shit :cursing:
> 
> I am reassessing food... I think I need to change my diet and get more variety before it goes tits up beyond repair, *been dieting since 3rd Jan and have had enough.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Currently have this ridiculous obsession/craving for greek salad and taboulah so am giving into it... there are worse things..... however I need to sort out getting a bit of variety instead of 4x chicken and rice and 3 x isolate shakes...*
> 
> I'd cut out oats and extreme protein as I felt were causing stomach issues... infact think nearly everything was causing issues, but might be time to reintroduce jst to keep me sane. Mornings are worst.. I wake up feeling mildly hypo and chicken and rice just DOES NOT appeal :cursing:
> 
> In other news....
> 
> kinda hurt my elbow at weekend and trained shoulders today and made it worse  so doped up on codeine and covered in volterol gel lol.
> 
> Our gym is just LOVELY in this heat too..... not!


I have no idea how u bring yourself to diet in first place never mind dieting for so long :lol:

This heat is driving me nutts and its also makin my temper become a bit unstable :whistling: I moan when its wet and cold and then i moan when its too fukin hot  Plus my brolly off table in back garden has dissapeared, kathryn trying to say someone has nicked it but i just cant see how someone has got into back garden :confused1: Back door open, big dog laid there, if they have got over my fence and had it off then good luck to them and respect were respect is due, it wont happen again tho :whistling: :lol: . Personally i think wind has blew it over into next doors and its been taken from there.

Now i have spammed your journal with a load of useless information and no training info at all im off to eat icecream :laugh: :death:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> *I have no idea how u bring yourself to diet in first place never mind dieting for so long* :lol:
> 
> *This heat is driving me nutts* and its also makin my temper become a bit unstable :whistling: I moan when its wet and cold and then i moan when its too fukin hot  Plus my brolly off table in back garden has dissapeared, kathryn trying to say someone has nicked it but i just cant see how someone has got into back garden :confused1: Back door open, big dog laid there, if they have got over my fence and had it off then good luck to them and respect were respect is due, it wont happen again tho :whistling: :lol: . Personally i think wind has blew it over into next doors and its been taken from there.
> 
> Now i have spammed your journal with a load of useless information and no training info at all im off to eat icecream :laugh: :death:


I think I have annoyed myself so much with my lack of motivation recently that I'll be ok again with diet now :tongue:

As for the weather... its prob the reason I've been eating the salad and struggling with chicken and rice.... it kills my appetite somewhat and makes me crave salad and fruit!


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Right well.... I think I been dieting too long.... just recently my willpower is going to shit :cursing:
> 
> I am reassessing food... I think I need to change my diet and get more variety before it goes tits up beyond repair, been dieting since 3rd Jan and have had enough.
> 
> Currently have this ridiculous obsession/craving for greek salad and taboulah so am giving into it... there are worse things..... however I need to sort out getting a bit of variety instead of 4x chicken and rice and 3 x isolate shakes...
> 
> I'd cut out oats and extreme protein as I felt were causing stomach issues... infact think nearly everything was causing issues, but might be time to reintroduce jst to keep me sane. Mornings are worst.. I wake up feeling mildly hypo and chicken and rice just DOES NOT appeal :cursing:
> 
> In other news....
> 
> kinda hurt my elbow at weekend and trained shoulders today and made it worse  so doped up on codeine and covered in volterol gel lol.
> 
> Our gym is just LOVELY in this heat too..... not!


I'm not taking the blame - you already said you were eating it last week!!!!



Zara-Leoni said:


> I think I have annoyed myself so much with my lack of motivation recently that I'll be ok again with diet now :tongue:
> 
> As for the weather... its prob the reason I've been eating the salad and struggling with chicken and rice.... it kills my appetite somewhat and makes me crave salad and fruit!


Me too - have been and bought salad stuff and fruit, though had a wobbler in Tesco as they had no cucumber (WTF???) and only reduced fat 'salad cheese' - no Feta in sight :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Lack of variety can't be helping - there must be something else you can eat?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> I'm not taking the blame - you already said you were eating it last week!!!!


Ah yes but.... that was last week and I was back to normal.... til you posted it on FB! 



Beklet said:


> Me too - have been and bought salad stuff and fruit, though had a wobbler in Tesco as they had no cucumber (WTF???) and only reduced fat 'salad cheese' - no Feta in sight :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Lack of variety can't be helping - there must be something else you can eat?


Everything was making my IBS flare up which is how I ended up with so little variety :sad:

Might be settled again now, am gonna have to try and see.

Aye whats with the "salad cheese"??? WTF IS that?

Couldn't decide whether it would be similar enough to feta then saw one of them said it was mild... and feta is tangy... so stuck to full fat feta :whistling:

Seems there is no low fat version of it anyway :sad:

Am also loving taboulleh (which they include with greek salad in sainsburys and is basically bulgur wheat, diced tomatoes, cucumbers, spring onions with lots of parsley and mint, then tossed with olive oil and lemon juice ) so gonna be making some of that though theres not much protein to it but its a nice alternative to rice esp in summer :thumbup1:

Got some fat-free greek yoghurt to have with chopped cucumber in it... nice and refreshing, my mum used to feed me tons of it but added grapes too.... mmmmm....

Actually thinking taboulleh served with spiced chicken/lamb/fish etc might be a nice option..... :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

DNP is stopped,tan is in progress,waiting for water to drain out and then pics are coming liono...............


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ah yes but.... that was last week and I was back to normal.... til you posted it on FB!
> 
> Everything was making my IBS flare up which is how I ended up with so little variety :sad:
> 
> Might be settled again now, am gonna have to try and see.
> 
> Aye whats with the "salad cheese"??? WTF IS that?
> 
> Couldn't decide whether it would be similar enough to feta then saw one of them said it was mild... and feta is tangy... so stuck to full fat feta :whistling:
> 
> Seems there is no low fat version of it anyway :sad:
> 
> Am also loving taboulleh (which they include with greek salad in sainsburys and is basically bulgur wheat, diced tomatoes, cucumbers, spring onions with lots of parsley and mint, then tossed with olive oil and lemon juice ) so gonna be making some of that though theres not much protein to it but its a nice alternative to rice esp in summer :thumbup1:
> 
> Got some fat-free greek yoghurt to have with chopped cucumber in it... nice and refreshing, my mum used to feed me tons of it but added grapes too.... mmmmm....
> 
> Actually thinking taboulleh served with spiced chicken/lamb/fish etc might be a nice option..... :thumbup1:


Salad cheese is like feta but as it's not Greek, they're not allowed to call it feta...or something. It's similar enough but I would have preferred the full fat version :cursing:

Ah well, it'll do for a couple of days...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> DNP is stopped,tan is in progress,waiting for water to drain out and then pics are coming liono...............


Oh **** a duck....

Best sort masel' out..... :blink:


----------



## Jem

You like a bit of greek lately dont you zar !


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Salad cheese is like feta but as it's not Greek, they're not allowed to call it feta...or something. It's similar enough but I would have preferred the full fat version :cursing:
> 
> Ah well, it'll do for a couple of days...


Hmmm might give it a go but if its bland and not tangy it'll be getting binned!!!


----------



## weeman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh **** a duck....
> 
> Best sort masel' out..... :blink:


yeah you better sort yourself out,10 weeks out and my face is already pinching in missy,fuk the show its ALL about looking good for the whoring :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

bassline boy said:


> eazi Z!!yer know a seen that jamie oliver making that greek youghurt and cucumber other nite on tv looked real nice.knows his ssh1t that lad lol


Was that the programme when he was in Athens?

The tuna he BBQ'd on the beach looked amazing... so much so I had tuna steaks when I was out for dinner on friday and glad I did cos they were awesome! Tiger tiger do cajun tuna steaks with sweet potato wedges - brownie points for a restaurant doing diet food!!! :thumbup1:



Jem said:


> You like a bit of greek lately dont you zar !


Moi....? Could say haha.... :whistling:

Joking aside was a discussion about learning about Greek cooking/food that got me thinking about the salad last week and craving it... then when went to sainsburys and theirs had taboulleh in it that sort of got me thinking about other mediterranean dishes that might be ok while dieting and stuff my mum used to make me when I was a kid that I could have/adapt now  :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> yeah you better sort yourself out,10 weeks out and my face is already pinching in missy,fuk the show its ALL about looking good for the whoring :lol: :lol:


ffs...

thing is I might actually be in Greece for harrys show now.... but I am dieting regardless incase I'm not... and even if I am - well I need to look good dont I.... :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

bassline boy said:


> yeah thats the one i liked the kebabs more tho lol....
> 
> tiger tiger very nice,never been in there tho the dont like my type.lol,ill stick to weatherspoons cheap burgers hahaha.


Should try it mate the food is REALLY nice :thumbup1:

Also... they do a thing early on fridays which I've been to with the girls... all food and drink in the restaurant is 50% off between 5-9pm... I went recently with 3 other girls and we each had a main course, shared a couple sides and had 3 bottles of wine and it came to £40.... :thumb: Gotta book though as its usually busy


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Fking hell I'm bored today...... :yawn:

Off to gym shortly.... usually I am running out of time today am counting the minutes....

Struggling severely with diet, been on it too long....

Going back on shakes as of today - they had been cut out as thought they were aggravating IBS but been off them ages and sometimes I just need to take a break from certain foods then am ok with them again. Anyway I am struggling to eat enough protein and stick to diet etc so trying them again.

Thats all really.... soooo boring.....


----------



## Jem

I'm bored toooooooooooo ......


----------



## weeman

me too,i think we should all compare thong shots.

I bags not going first tho:innocent:


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> me too,i think we should all compare thong shots.
> 
> I bags not going first tho:innocent:


Bleeding tart  my thong shot is being worked on anyway ....zara wins :thumb: ..unless you can prove otherwise


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> Bleeding tart  my thong shot is being worked on anyway ....zara wins :thumb: ..unless you can prove otherwise


you just know am gnr go and try and produce a thong shot now :lol: :lol:

well i shaved everything off the other day so i guess i'm gtg,and it shall count as a glorious shot in the whoring war :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Fell asleep on sofa even though I didn't get out of bed til half twelve.... :whistling:

Just awake now gotta drag my ass to the gym... I shall deal with you two scoundrels upon my return....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Went to gym sleepy and groggy.... 

Trained shoulders... too hot, tired, felt shakey and crap but struggled on :innocent:

Really wasn't exciting...

*DB Press:*

12.5kg x 9

12.5kg x 8

12.5kg x 7

*Side Raises (one side at a time):*

7kg x 12

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

*
Front BB Wide Grip Raises:*

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 9

17.5kg x 9

*Machine Press:*

37.5 x 12

50 x 10

50 x 10

Went to supermarket after got a load of stuff for my new renewed enthusiasm for cooking and trying to make palatable summer diet food..... currently making fat-free Tzatziki t go over my lamb and chicken kebabs :thumbup1:

My kitchen windowsill is now given over to growing fresh herbs too and most of the boring old rice in my diet has been binned for taboulleh :thumbup1: :thumb:


----------



## hackskii

Digestive enzymes chick and pro-biotics, if you want to do shakes................

Fast with digestion, yet many cant digest..................so...................lol

Whole foods


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Digestive enzymes chick and pro-biotics, if you want to do shakes................
> 
> Fast with digestion, yet many cant digest..................so...................lol
> 
> Whole foods


Digestive enzymes and probiotics have never helped me with digestion ever... the one and only time was when i was wiped out by antibiotics then actimel helped but day to day IBS has never benefitted from them. I've had this conversation about 40x on here already lol......

The shakes I have never in my life had a problem with either until earlier this year. In fact I've often survived on them pretty much due to everything else causing probs and them being the only thing I could tolerate.

Often I find I will randomly develop an intolerance to something and if I cut it out for a few months then reintroduce it am fine. Had 2 shakes yesterday and so far so good :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Went to supermarket after got a load of stuff for my new renewed enthusiasm for cooking and trying to make palatable summer diet food..... currently making fat-free Tzatziki t go over my lamb and chicken kebabs :thumbup1:
> 
> My kitchen windowsill is now given over to growing fresh herbs too and most of the boring old rice in my diet has been binned for taboulleh :thumbup1: :thumb:


I am a plant killer :confused1: I buy all those herbs every so often - esp fresh basil - love having that in the house BUT they all die without fail .....

post up the recipes then - well into my cooking at the mo and could go greek :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> I am a plant killer :confused1: I buy all those herbs every so often - esp fresh basil - love having that in the house BUT they all die without fail .....
> 
> post up the recipes then - well into my cooking at the mo and could go greek :thumb:


Fresh herbs are saving my life at the moment!!! :thumbup1: :rockon:

ok heres a couple....

*Taboulleh (Lebanese this one):*

Bulgur Wheat (could use cous cous or quinoa if cant get it....)

Finely chopped cucumber

Finely chopped tomato (remove seeds to avoid making too wet)

VERY finely chopped spring onion

Fresh flat leaf parsley roughly chopped

Fresh mint roughly chopped

Lemon juice

Extra virgin olive oil (just a drizzle)

Fresh ground black pepper

...tastes better the longer you leave it to sit as flavours soak in. Excellent alternative to rice as the other ingredients bulk it out and it is very refreshing in summer. I make lots and eat it over 2-3 days :thumbup1:

*Lamb or Chicken Kebabs:*

[spice Mix:

1 tsp garlic powder/granules

1 tsp onion powder/granules

1 tsp nutmeg

1 tsp cinnamon

1 tsp oregano

0.5 tsp ground black pepper]

Marinade strips of chicken or lamb in a bowl with:

Olive oil

2-3 tsp of spice mix as above

Fresh chopped greek basil if available

Cook on kebab skewers under grill or on BBQ or else cook strips on george foreman :thumbup1:

*Tzaziki:*

1 pot fat free greek yoghurt

VERY finely chopped cucumber

Fresh mint finely chopped

Ground black pepper - tiny bit

Small squeeze garlic purée

Drizzle extra virgin olive oil

Use to spoon over, or dip the kebabs in... :thumb:

All of the above are diet safe.... am still experimenting.... there will be more to come :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Fresh herbs are saving my life at the moment!!! :thumbup1: :rockon:
> 
> ok heres a couple....
> 
> *Taboulleh (Lebanese this one):*
> 
> Bulgur Wheat (could use cous cous or quinoa if cant get it....)
> 
> Finely chopped cucumber
> 
> Finely chopped tomato (remove seeds to avoid making too wet)
> 
> VERY finely chopped spring onion
> 
> Fresh flat leaf parsley roughly chopped
> 
> Fresh mint roughly chopped
> 
> Lemon juice
> 
> Extra virgin olive oil (just a drizzle)
> 
> Fresh ground black pepper
> 
> ...tastes better the longer you leave it to sit as flavours soak in. Excellent alternative to rice as the other ingredients bulk it out and it is very refreshing in summer. I make lots and eat it over 2-3 days :thumbup1:
> 
> *Lamb or Chicken Kebabs:*
> 
> [spice Mix:
> 
> 1 tsp garlic powder/granules
> 
> 1 tsp onion powder/granules
> 
> 1 tsp nutmeg
> 
> 1 tsp cinnamon
> 
> 1 tsp oregano
> 
> 0.5 tsp ground black pepper]
> 
> Marinade strips of chicken or lamb in a bowl with:
> 
> Olive oil
> 
> 2-3 tsp of spice mix as above
> 
> Fresh chopped greek basil if available
> 
> Cook on kebab skewers under grill or on BBQ or else cook strips on george foreman :thumbup1:
> 
> *Tzaziki:*
> 
> 1 pot fat free greek yoghurt
> 
> VERY finely chopped cucumber
> 
> Fresh mint finely chopped
> 
> Ground black pepper - tiny bit
> 
> Small squeeze garlic purée
> 
> Drizzle extra virgin olive oil
> 
> Use to spoon over, or dip the kebabs in... :thumb:
> 
> All of the above are diet safe.... am still experimenting.... there will be more to come :thumb:


cheers for that z - sound yummy - I will be starting that tomorrow then woohoo ! repped baby :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> cheers for that z - sound yummy - I will be starting that tomorrow then woohoo ! repped baby :tongue:


Tastes gooood :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hmm well todays effort.....

Back day.

*Deadlifts:*

Now.... for several reasons, last back session was 3 weeks ago... So was rubbish.

Warm up etc

60kg x 10

80kg x 6

90kg x 2

100kg x 1

....tried 110kg and couldn't manage it today :cursing: :cursing:

*
Close Grip Chins:*

x 10 mega easy :thumbup1:

x 9 (assisted last 4-5)

x 8 (all assisted really lol)

*
Wide Grip Chins:*

x 8 (all assisted)

x 8 (all assisted)

*Low Pulley Rows V-Handle Grip:*

30kg x 10

35kg x 9

40kg x 7

Normally do single arm DB rows but felt dizzy as fck so called it a day lol.

Apart from that.... still on shakes.... not sure yet if stomach is ok on them or not... time will tell.

Diet went on a bit of a wobble when decided not to do scottish shows so put a little bit back on. Not much but its still annoying :cursing:

Head seems to be more in diet again.... realistically I cant afford to do the end June show but should be ok for harrys one, and since I had my wee diet wobble, focusing on harry's is better anyway. I could be ready for end june tbh but I wont have the finances to do that one regardless.


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> I am a plant killer :confused1: I buy all those herbs every so often - esp fresh basil - love having that in the house BUT they all die without fail .....
> 
> post up the recipes then - well into my cooking at the mo and could go greek :thumb:


Buy a cactus if u want a plant to live :whistling: Not sure how it would taste tho :lol:

zar.. hmm quote has gone never mind, nice deadlifting has done your back a treat going off last back pics :thumbup1: Hope alls well not been on here too much latly ive been doing some proper work mg: :lol: Money tight and all that carry on. Anyway nothing else to add, hope diet still goin ok and now ill go and actually read your previous posts proply :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Buy a cactus if u want a plant to live :whistling: Not sure how it would taste tho :lol:
> 
> zar.. hmm quote has gone never mind, nice deadlifting has done your back a treat going off last back pics :thumbup1: Hope alls well not been on here too much latly ive been doing some proper work mg: :lol: Money tight and all that carry on. Anyway nothing else to add, hope diet still goin ok and now ill go and actually read your previous posts proply :whistling:


Hey Kev... everythings ok-ish.

Had an absolute cnut of a weekend.... Still. What doesnt kill you makes you stronger.

Work is a bugger eh? I wanna win euromillions


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Training today:

*Chest:*

*
*

*
Flat Bench:*

warm up empty bar....

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

50kg x 6

60kg x 4 (but with a spotter)

50kg x 6 (with spotter)

*DB Incline Bench:*

12.5kg x 8

12.5kg x 7

12.5kg x 6

*Pec Deck Flyes* (gay but the hammer strength iso thing was getting used):

15kg x 10

15kg x 9

15kg x 8

.........short and sweet then fcuked off home. Life is sh1t and I have no desire to be around other ppl as they are all bastards


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hey Kev... everythings ok-ish.
> 
> Had an absolute cnut of a weekend.... Still. What doesnt kill you makes you stronger.
> 
> Work is a bugger eh? I wanna win euromillions


Things will come good :thumbup1:

ps.. remember the deal bout lottery :whistling: :beer:


----------



## Jem

the pink gym - I havent forgotten ! .....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Things will come good :thumbup1:
> 
> ps.. remember the deal bout lottery :whistling: :beer:





Jem said:


> the pink gym - I havent forgotten ! .....


Lol I actually have tickets here I haven't checked.... I'll do it tonight and no... haven't forgotten :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Lol I actually have tickets here I haven't checked.... I'll do it tonight and no... haven't forgotten :tongue:


bring on the men in pink vests


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> bring on the men in pink vests


Nah they're all cvnts I think I shall make it women only :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ps Jem..... Frank McGrath is in England..... :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> ps Jem..... Frank McGrath is in England..... :whistling:


Erm where !!!! because I missed him at the expo ffs ...apparently he was very moody all day though - seen people's pics with him and he didnt smile on one of them....mean and moody HUBBA FOOKIN HUBBA 

BUT where ???


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nah they're all cvnts I think I shall make it women only :thumbup1:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Erm where !!!! because I missed him at the expo ffs ...apparently he was very moody all day though - seen people's pics with him and he didnt smile on one of them....mean and moody HUBBA FOOKIN HUBBA
> 
> BUT where ???


Dunno where.... I sold my stalker gear on ebay :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Dunno where.... I sold my stalker gear on ebay :lol:


And he's a bloke - probably a git :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> And he's a bloke - probably a git :laugh:


Thats why am passing the info to Jem.... they're all cvnts, she's more than welcome


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Thats why am passing the info to Jem.... they're all cvnts, she's more than welcome


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> bring on the men in pink vests





Zara-Leoni said:


> Nah they're all cvnts I think I shall make it women only :thumbup1:


woman does sound a lot better tbh jem :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Todays little workout....

*Biceps:*

*Seated DB Curls:*

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

*Preacher DB Curls:*

7.5kg x 10

10kg x 5

7.5kg x 10

*Standing BB Curls:*

17.5kg x 10

27.5kg x 10

27.5kg x 9

*
Triceps:*

*
*

*
**Seated DB Overhead Tricep Extensions:*

*
*

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

*
Straight Bar Cable Tricep Pushdowns:*

4 plates x 20

4.5 plates x 15

4.5 plates x 15

....gym was horrifically hot and stuffy.... is really hot here but raining so really humid.... gym is basically a shed in a field and it was mobbed tonight so felt like training in a steamroom urgh!


----------



## MissBC

hey babe just swinging by to catch up... hows things? whats the plan for shows etc??? fill me in missy  xx


----------



## rs007

:crying:

But I'm not a cvnt, not much at least, wahhhhh

:crying:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Little training update....

In Leeds all week so @ Flex gym all this week.... change is as good as a rest sometimes as its feeling quite fun :thumbup1:

Trained arms today and took one of my girly mates who doesn't train and got her to do the same as me... quite a giggle and I think she will hate me tomorrow hahaha :whistling: 

Anyhoo....

*BICEPS:*

*
*

*
Seated DB Curls:*

7.5kg x 12.... warmup

10kg x 8

12.5g x 8

12.5kg x 8

*Preacher Curls:*

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

*Standing BB Curls:*

17.5kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

*TRICEPS:*

*
*

*
Seated O/H DB Extensions:*

*
*

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 9

*Straight Bar Cable Pushdowns:*

7 plates x 10

7 plates x 9

6 plates x 13

...then little bit cardio... yuk.

Forgot to bring protein powder down with me and stuff at gym was rank.... those crappy RTD proteins that are literally just milk and sugar.... WTF is the point in that???  Soooo.... went off to a wee supps shop and all I could find vaguely suitable was PHD diet whey.... is a protein blend not just whey so dunno why its called that... anyway I tried it and it dnt taste too bad tbh, so hoping my IBS is happy with it lmao. If so I'll actually be fairly impressed with it as its a sensibly made product by the looks of the ingredients and tastes not at all bad... I have the strawberry one :thumbup1:

I've been trying a different GH thing a lá dutch scotts thread and I appear to be holding lots of water but thats not really too much of a surprise tbh.....


----------



## leafman

You still in Armly Zar ?? good training sesh too :thumbup1: Wish i still had my room im lost without it :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> You still in Armly Zar ?? good training sesh too :thumbup1: Wish i still had my room im lost without it :lol:


Staying at my mates apartment in town centre as she on hols couple weeks so A) saves me staying in Armley  and B) keeps an eye on her house for her :thumbup1:

Why not come to gym with us tomorrow kev?


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Staying at my mates apartment in town centre as she on hols couple weeks so A) saves me staying in Armley  and B) keeps an eye on her house for her :thumbup1:
> 
> Why not come to gym with us tomorrow kev?


I would have but am working tomoz for a change. Ive got a gardening job on laying some slabs and sh1t. How long u in leeds? you going again this week anytime? Will have to get training session in sometime zar, wouldnt mind seeing what the gym was like aswell could make it a regular thing mayb once a week if its decent place. How much is it and can u pay per session?


----------



## ElfinTan

You're only over't pennines....how about popping over this way for a session


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> I would have but am working tomoz for a change. Ive got a gardening job on laying some slabs and sh1t. How long u in leeds? you going again this week anytime? Will have to get training session in sometime zar, wouldnt mind seeing what the gym was like aswell could make it a regular thing mayb once a week if its decent place. How much is it and can u pay per session?


Yeah will defo be training a few days this week... its a good gym you'd like it. Can pay per session.... is £3 for girls and am sure is £3.50 for guys lol. Am here til Sunday :thumbup1:



ElfinTan said:


> You're only over't pennines....how about popping over this way for a session


Aye I'd love to sometime but depends on work and how much time I have free each day and at what times etc.... How long does it take to drive to yours from Leeds? x


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah will defo be training a few days this week... its a good gym you'd like it. Can pay per session.... is £3 for girls and am sure is £3.50 for guys lol. Am here til Sunday :thumbup1:
> 
> Aye I'd love to sometime but depends on work and how much time I have free each day and at what times etc.... How long does it take to drive to yours from Leeds? x


Ill tx you sometime or giv u a ring this week zar, would like to go tbh see what its like :thumbup1: Ohh and if u go over to tans take me with u :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Ill tx you sometime or giv u a ring this week zar, would like to go tbh see what its like :thumbup1: Ohh and if u go over to tans take me with u :whistling:


Coolio mate... on both scores... Flex and Tans :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> Coolio mate... on both scores... Flex and Tans :thumbup1:


Lol!

Depends what time of day...and how fast you drive but probs between 45 mins - hour! And you'll have Leafy to keep you company:thumbup1:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Lol!
> 
> Depends what time of day...and how fast you drive but probs between 45 mins - hour! And you'll have Leafy to keep you company:thumbup1:


Do it and don't forget to take pics, of leafy of course. :whistling:

Zara, sorry for not posting much, been really busy doing nothing..lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Lol!
> 
> Depends what time of day...and how fast you drive but probs between 45 mins - hour! And you'll have Leafy to keep you company:thumbup1:


Thats not too far.... I may be able to manage that depending on work.... will message ya 



winger said:


> Do it and don't forget to take pics, of leafy of course. :whistling:
> 
> Zara, sorry for not posting much, been really busy doing nothing..lol


LMAO... Gym visits always tend to include photos whether we like it or not lol.... busy doing nothing sounds a lot like me :wink:


----------



## ElfinTan

ok:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Trained at Flex again yesterday.....

*Shoulders & Abs*

*
*

*
DB Press:*

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 9

12.5kg x 7

*Single Side Lat Raises:*

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

*DB Pullover/Leg Extension Combination:*

10kg x 25

10kg x 25

10kg x 25

....was short and sweet lol :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ooookaaayyyy... not updated this for 3 weeks.... and I have good reason lol. I warn you now.... this is a long, and probably very boring, rant...

In a nutshell, Murphys Law has been applied to my entire life. For those of you not familiar with this it basically means that anything that can go wrong, will go wrong.

I was happily dieting away... hoping to be ready for the muscletalk show then realised I wouldn't quite make it, but was happy enough as wasn't really too far off and still had plenty time to get ready for Harry Oggs UKBFF qualifier in Scotland on 1st Aug. Things were actually going fairly ok, and I was fairly optimistic about it all. It was my own fault I wasn't ready for Bedford but tbh I'd rather have done Scotland anyway. Then theres always Leeds on 26th Sept and the NABBA show in Oct also 

Well anyway.... Murphys Law decided to apply itself to my life as I said, and the shit really hit the fan lol.

First of all, a person very close to me betrayed me in the worst way imaginable. Now... this in itself doesn't stop me from training and dieting. But.... My IBS is triggered by stress/tension/emotional upset etc. I also struggle to eat when upset so for about 3 days I really couldn't eat and when I started eating again it made me ill. Very, very, ill. Every meal I ate (bear in mind this is plain old chicken and rice etc) made my stomach swell and gave me awful cramps. Any sort of appetite vanished. I was working hard and trying to train and had no strength or energy due to lack of food etc. I kept this up for a week and then nearly passed out at flex gym in leeds and hadn't trained since until today.

Then a week and a half ago, I was invited to a party after a night out. TBH I wasn't in the mood as mates were all pissed and I wasn't, but 2 of my mates had already gone, and me and another mate were nosey to see who they'd gone with so we agreed to go, have one drink then leave. While there my mate (who was very, very drunk) was flirting madly with a guy. She has a BF who she is getting very serious with and she can be a bit like this when drunk... so as a mate I pointed it out to her and asked how he would feel if he saw her and how she would feel if she saw him act this way with another girl. It brought her back to earth and she thanked me for pointing it out. The guy however was furious with me (for being c*ck blocked no doubt) and proceeded to then spike me with ketamine.... something I have not nor would not ever take. I passed out, was out cold for 2 hours and genuinely believed I was dying as I had absolutely no idea that I'd taken it, was hallucinating and had no idea why it was all happening. He also tried doing same to her but unsuccessfully thank god as I believe his motives towards her were a great deal more sinister....

Needless to say, I was ILL for ages afterwards, couldn't eat properly, didn't train, and mentally it ****ed me up because I was terrified by the fact that somebody was able to make me so vulnerable and unable to protect myself from harm. I think I will be paranoid about this for the rest of my life tbh....

In addition, my IBS continued to cause me major problems (I'm informed ketamine can upset your digestive system quite badly also?) and so that was contibuting to my still not eating properly or training... though I was keeping my diet clean, just not eating anywhere near enough.

Then this weekend a few things happened. Some charmer (I have no idea who) hacked into facebook and caused me problems, the person who had caused me the betrayal and upset turned up unannounced trying to see me (I've refused to contact them thus far, thankfully they missed me when they came looking but it did upset me), I had a run in with someone at work who is basically a total sexist bastard with less than zero respect for anyone female and I ended up losing my temper and screaming blue murder at him, then to top it off, my car got broken into in Leeds on saturday night and when I discovered it on sunday not only did I have the expense of paying the excess to fix the window and replace stuff stolen, but I had to wait til 8.30pm til the window could be fixed before I could drive home to Scotland and didn't get home til half past midnight..... :cursing:

So there we go. My life has been completely ****ed up and messy and vile.

*HOWEVER....... *

The glass is always half full and all that... and after a pathetic period of feeling sorry for mysef and licking my wounds in the corner, I have decided to man up and face all my problems head on.

So. Today I have been out and purchased the folowing:

Kordels pro and prebiotics

Digestive Enzymes

Dietary Fibre Tablets

Actimel (lots of)

Colpermin (Peppermint Oil)

Buscopan (an anti spasmodic for the digestive tract)

There is clearly something far wrong with my digestion.... I am in a lot of pain much of the day, and every single thing I eat results in a hugely distended stomach and even more pain. So... taking the bull by the horns and doing everything I can think of to tackle the problem :thumbup1:

I have also returned to the gym :thumb:

Physical exercise does tend to improve my IBS, so even though I feel weak and pish, I have manned up and been tonight. I felt crap and couldn't lift much but hopefully will be back to normal soon.

Did the following:

*BICEPS:*

*
*

*
Seated DB Curls:*

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

*Preacher DB Curls:*

*
*

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

*Standing BB Curls:*

17.5 kg x 8

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

*TRICEPS:*

*
*

*
Seated Overhead DB Extensions:*

12.5kg x 12

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

*
Straight Bar Cable Pushdowns:*

5 plates x 18

5 plates x 12

5 plates x 10

....so pretty rubbish all in all, but 1st day back and not been eating properly and feeling ill etc so gotta start somewhere hey? 

For the record.... not looking for sympathy at all, just having a rant to get it all out, vent it all, and move on is the plan


----------



## hackskii

I hate guys like that, I wish I was around so I could give him a dose of his medicine, he would wake up not a virigin. :lol:

Zar, stress is your biggest problem with IBS, I dont have it but the only time I had symptoms is when I was stressed.

Last time I was on strike at work, that did it for me.

I also gain weight in the stomach when I am stressed.

Glad to see you are training.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> I hate guys like that, I wish I was around so I could give him a dose of his medicine, he would wake up not a virigin. :lol:
> 
> Zar, stress is your biggest problem with IBS, I dont have it but the only time I had symptoms is when I was stressed.
> 
> Last time I was on strike at work, that did it for me.
> 
> I also gain weight in the stomach when I am stressed.
> 
> Glad to see you are training.


Yup you're right hacks about the stress.... over the years I've learned that I only get it when upset, stressed, emotional, scared, tense etc. Hence my determination from today to face everything head on instead of feeling sory for myself, and to get back into the gym 

However theres no denying that the psychological problem has manifested itself with physical symptoms, so hopefully todays little shopping expedition will go a long way towards helping with those :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007

I knew something was amiss, too quiet for too long.

People spiking drinks, utter, utter cvnts :cursing:

However, another similarity between us - you've been served a plate of sh1t, and instead of staying down, it seems to have rebounded you UP - good stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## Críostóir

óla

jeez that bad news about your ibs; I saw a pt today at GP (doin my student rotation there with it can be tricky when it flares up; if you like I can refer you to some guidelines for you to read. But, definately stress is often a major factor in causing a flare up which is often difficult to tell the patient as sometimes when you tell someone they need to destress they end up stressing more.

Hope your better soon


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> I knew something was amiss, too quiet for too long.
> 
> People spiking drinks, utter, utter cvnts :cursing:
> 
> However, another similarity between us - you've been served a plate of sh1t, and instead of staying down, it seems to have rebounded you UP - good stuff :thumbup1:


Yep... last thing I wanted to do was post while in the middle of it all and wasn't too sure when day would break and I'd see the light at the end of the tunnel so to speak.

I'll be totally honest and say I had a right pity party for myself for a while there which I have been known to do when things get me down too much but very rarely and I always snap out of it. I've learned its usually best to keep my head down and say nothing, as otherwise it'll all just be negative bollox which I'll hate myself for saying afterwards.

What doesn't kill you makes you stronger eh? :thumbup1:

(except I suppose in this case it was quite literally what doesn't kill you lol....)



Callofthewild said:


> óla
> 
> jeez that bad news about your ibs; I saw a pt today at GP (doin my student rotation there with it can be tricky when it flares up; if you like I can refer you to some guidelines for you to read. But, definately stress is often a major factor in causing a flare up which is often difficult to tell the patient as sometimes when you tell someone they need to destress they end up stressing more.
> 
> Hope your better soon


Cheers buddy.... TBH I've had it for years and done a fair bit research on it so chances are I've read most of what causes it and what helps it etc but I'm open to the fact that there may be info out there I've not come across yet so feel free to post links etc :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

What if someone was allergic to the ketamine and had an allergic reaction?

When I read that I got really mad. If it were me I would give him a dose of his own medicine and see how he likes it.

Chances are he would never do it again, fcuking assholes I tell ya.

Zara you are the very best and nobody deserves some sh1t like that!

I still love ya and thanks for just being you! xxxooo

Now get your fit ass into the gym and train like the warrior that you are!

Meanwhile I will just be a keyboard warrior and have a beer..lol :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> What if someone was allergic to the ketamine and had an allergic reaction?
> 
> When I read that I got really mad. If it were me I would give him a dose of his own medicine and see how he likes it.
> 
> Chances are he would never do it again, fcuking assholes I tell ya.
> 
> Zara you are the very best and nobody deserves some sh1t like that!
> 
> I still love ya and thanks for just being you! xxxooo
> 
> Now get your fit ass into the gym and train like the warrior that you are!
> 
> Meanwhile I will just be a keyboard warrior and have a beer..lol :beer:


Funny you say about giving him a taste of his own medicine winger... I have been fantasising about how I can possibly do the same thing back to him and see how he likes it.... its the most appropriate form of retrbution I can think of but unfortunately its never gonna happen as he'd be highly suspicious if I turned up anywhere he was and was anywhere near civil to him lol. That and the fact that I never, ever want to see the c*nt again for the rest of my entire life!!

When I started coming round, first thing that came back was hearing and could hear my mate talking to me telling me what had happened which was a huge relief as I knew then the hallucinations etc were going to end and it was just a matter of waiting it out. Few minutes later could open my eyes but couldn't move or feel any part of my body, then I started to be able to - well not speak, but make sounds, then I could speak a bit, then I could feel things ie the floor under me etc. Quite a while later was able to sit up. Once I came too properly I was really sick which was a joy 

Anyway according to my mate, as soon as I could make sounds I started trying to tell her something... she'd been telling me that they'd admitted to giving me ketamine as they had panicked.... they didn't expect it to affect me quite so badly or for me to be out cold for hours etc and the party was in this guys bar so he was panicking about his job/liquor license etc. Seems I was trying to tell her that the second I had recovered enough to be able to physically move I was gonna kill him lol. Not crying, or upset at what had happened.... just sheer and utter unadulterated rage towards the guy. I remember lying there unable to move still but totally seething inside and eyeing up items on the table and the distance from me to the items on the table, and wondering when I'd be strong enough to get up and grab something and launch it at the fckers head pmsl.

Unfortunately by the time we got a taxi and went home I was still unable to stand by myself for more than a few seconds so very ungraciously accepted in my head that I couldn't do a dammed thing about it and needed more than anything to just go home and sleep lol.

Like I said earlier, once of the most disturbing things thats still upsetting me is being put - against my will - in such a vulnerable situation where I was so completely unable to defend myself. Thats the part thats freaked me out the most and has stuck with me. I never thought something like that would affect me so badly mentally tbh.

It was a lesson learned though mate and I shall be a million times more cautious from now on and for the rest of my life. I always say its costly learning lessons. Its a fact that applies to any and every lesson learned in life and particularly so in this instance. I am now even less trusting of people than previously which is sad but necessary.

Anyway.... best not to dwell on it. It was horrific and vile but its over and I lived. Healthiest thing I can do is put it behind me and move on :thumbup1:

I took a little snap in the gym tonight.... cant see much as covered up and lightings rubbish and mirrors need cleaned pmsl. I appear to be flat, possibly a bit smaller, watery as hell and have put too much fat back on :cursing:

However..... I know what I need to do.... :thumbup1:

'scuse the silly face


----------



## winger

Well actually the shoulders and arms look surprisingly good considering how you have not been 100%

If it were me (and it isn't) I would give him a taste of his own medicine.

If it was me (and it isn't) I would find out his favorite food and lace it by one of his friends or some anonymous waitress.

I would take my time (we have that) and be most meticulous, but then again it isn't me and thank god for that!

That mofo needs to be stopped.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Well actually the shoulders and arms look surprisingly good considering how you have not been 100%
> 
> If it were me (and it isn't) I would give him a taste of his own medicine.
> 
> If it was me (and it isn't) I would find out his favorite food and lace it by one of his friends or some anonymous waitress.
> 
> I would take my time (we have that) and be most meticulous, but then again it isn't me and thank god for that!
> 
> That mofo needs to be stopped.


Its probably a flattering pic 

I've not been eating anywhere near enough protein and that does tend to make me flat or maybe thats psychological?... or taking my supps. Am thinking some glutamine, krealkylyn etc will help me in that respect :thumbup1:

Am hoping that this IBS nonsense has caused loads of water retention and that once I sort that I'll look leaner and therefor bit bigger again lol.... my stomach is horrific. Its that turtle shell kinda look... in clothes I look pot-bellied but without them I still have the abs outline over the swollen tummy :sad:

I've defo added fat on but I am hoping most of the damage is water :crying:

Thing is winger he's not a person I know.... I never met him before that night, I dont mix in the same social circle or have freinds in common, and tbh if I never saw him again for the rest of my life, it would be too soon. For the first week I had a strong desire for revenge, but now I just pray never to have to set eyes on the ****ers face ever again, and hope that karma catches up with the pr**k.

There is a method by which I could completely destroy his life (see ur reps lol)... but that would make me as bad as him and I dont want that knowledge hanging over me. I'm just not the sort of person who can without conscience wreck another persons life... even if they do deserve bad things to happen to them its just not me. It would have to be something a hell of a lot worse than this to provoke that sort of reaction from me.....

*"To err is human.... to forgive divine" (Alexander Pope).*


----------



## Beklet

Bloody hell...it never rains, eh? :cursing:

WHat an ar5e...spiking drinks is cowardly and pathetic. Seriously, make the fvcker lose his licence, what sort of idiot does that anyway? A quick letter to the licensing authorities - he'd probably only get a fine anyway but still.....

Hope he doesn't train in your gym..I foresee an accident.....  :whistling:

What a pathetic, sulky little sh1t though - 'Ooh I didn't get my end away with a drunk girl (cos I can't pull a sober one), so I'm gonna 'get' her mate for denying me' Seriously, what a **** :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## JB74

zara,

total scumbag what a fcuking idiot he is:cursing: :cursing:

hope he gets all he deserves one day no place in this world for cnuts like that

anyway hope u have pulled around and chin up 

jason


----------



## Kate1976

Hey ZL.......sorry to hear you have had such a horrific time lately 

Still staggers me how some 'humans' can stoop so low??

Anyways sounds like your back on it.....never in doubt eh


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Bloody hell...it never rains, eh? :cursing:
> 
> WHat an ar5e...spiking drinks is cowardly and pathetic. Seriously, make the fvcker lose his licence, what sort of idiot does that anyway? A quick letter to the licensing authorities - he'd probably only get a fine anyway but still.....
> 
> Hope he doesn't train in your gym..I foresee an accident.....  :whistling:
> 
> What a pathetic, sulky little sh1t though - 'Ooh I didn't get my end away with a drunk girl (cos I can't pull a sober one), so I'm gonna 'get' her mate for denying me' Seriously, what a **** :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


Wasn't put in a drink bek... I was offered something else since I wasn't drinking but was given that instead.... but yeah, was a bastard thing to do. The BIG lesson learned is never, ever, EVER take anything from anyone that you do not know and trust extremely well.

Crossed my mind that licensing would be interested to know he's opening the bar after hours, serving drink and taking/allowing drugs to be taken on the premises but much as he deserves it, I'm not the sort of person who does that. Prob should, but I'm not.

I doubt he trains anywhere.... like I said I dont know him, his friends or associate with him - hadn't ever met them before. He tried the same with my mate who he was trying to pull so I can only imagine his reasoning for that one.... Anyway **** it, its over and done will and I want it all put behind me from this point on


----------



## Zara-Leoni

parmos said:


> zara,
> 
> total scumbag what a fcuking idiot he is:cursing: :cursing:
> 
> hope he gets all he deserves one day no place in this world for cnuts like that
> 
> anyway hope u have pulled around and chin up
> 
> jason


Karma mate...... :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Kate1976 said:


> Hey ZL.......sorry to hear you have had such a horrific time lately
> 
> Still staggers me how some 'humans' can stoop so low??
> 
> Anyways sounds like your back on it.....never in doubt eh


Yup.... Can't let things other people do to you ruin your life.... then they win and you become a victim.... that aint for me chickadee :wink: x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

day 2 of back in the gym.... god I am feeble and weak!!!

*
Trained chest....*

warmed up with poncey pec-deck thing as was waiting for bench to be free....

10 plates x 8

10 plates x 10

10 plates x 9

*Flat Bench:*

warm up empty bar x 15

40kg x 7

40kg x 6

50kg x 3 plus x 1 assisted

.....this was TERRIBLE!

I seriously struggled :sad: On the 3rd rep my left wrist wanted to bend back and totally give way... I had wrist straps on too and this has never happened before... :confused1: only reason spotter helped with 4th rep was that I said I thought my wrist was going to give way.

Just did not feel strong at all so didn't even try 60kg as knowing my luck this last wee while something horrific would have happened so I quit that one while I was ahead lol.

*Incline DB Bench:*

12.5kg x 8

12.5kg x 7

12.5kg x 7

..........soooo.......... struggled through it all severely tbh. Am eating better, I think my pre/probiotics/digestive enzymes etc etc etc are starting to help a bit? Gonna maybe take me a wee while to get back to where I was though :sad:

Anyhoo.....

Been messing about on facebook with the group page for my mates supplements shop if anyone wants to join, or add themselves as a friend to the shops profile page then feel free 

Group:

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001130135826&v=wall&story_fbid=114164448631226#!/group.php?gid=23222921405&ref=mf

Profile:

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001130135826&v=wall&story_fbid=114164448631226#!/profile.php?id=100001130135826


----------



## LittleChris

Oh crumbs, thats a nasty business.

Hope things go more smoothly for you from now on


----------



## Zara-Leoni

LittleChris said:


> Oh crumbs, thats a nasty business.
> 
> Hope things go more smoothly for you from now on


I shouldn't say it.... but theres not much more that can go wrong  :whistling:

Had a text from a friend this morning that said let other ppl get on with their own stuff as trying to help them dnt seem to be doing me any good.... well thats probably quite good advice.... and in addition had a conversation with someone else yesterday and they used the saying "The strongest oak stands the most alone".

Between the two of them (you both know who you are), unintentionally, as a joint effort, you've put things into perspective a bit... I need to be a little bit selfish for a while and just keep my head down and look out for myself only until life evens out again 

Anyway. Its a good day. The sun is shining, I have my health and good friends (and its taken the last few weeks to remind me who and where those friends are). Life could be a whole lot worse


----------



## ElfinTan




----------



## Zara-Leoni

Tania..... do you know that comment tickled me SO much I've told a couple ppl about it haha! It sums up perfectly how I feel and my attitude right now... I've totally turned a corner, ended the pity-party and am back to my usual Little Lion self... a woman after my own heart there mrs..... :thumb:

For those of you wondering what I'm on about its worth explaining as its great haha....

When I gave myself a shake and decided to man up, I wrote as my facebook status *"If you are going through hell.... Keep going!!!!!!! "*

Tans repsonse to that was....* ".....and stick a marshmallow on a stick while you are there...."*

*
*

Abso-fecking-lutely brilliant and sums up the absolute best attitude in the world to take to such things! It really made me laugh and that in itself is priceless! :thumb: :rockon:


----------



## ElfinTan

:rockon: x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

General point to make on life.

Oestrogen is actually the work of the devil.

And, in addition, my body is a stubborn bastard and is fighting back!

It would appear that my body, despite currently being supplied with a weekly shot of deca at the moment, has decided that it shall fight back on a massive scale and start having periods and providing me with the worst PMT I can remember. I was aiming for the conservative approach but I think dose uppage is required! :cursing:

I shall be totally honest... I CANNOT handle PMT this bad and I have rarely had it to this level ever. It makes me evil and vile and horrible and - well - I wouldn't talk to me when I am that way so god knows why anyone else would :confused1:

This weekend I turned into a complete and utter psychotic nutjob.

I was unable to hold basic conversations with people, I was aggressive, rude and argumentative. I decided that "friends" were no longer required.... not long-term close friends, but general "mates" that I hang out with as a group etc when am out and about. To the extent where several of them were actually informed to piss off and not contact me or speak to me ever again lol. Now to be honest... this "friend" cull was prob a long term coming and much needed as some are disloyal ****wits whom I am better off not having in my life but still lol....  I simply decided I wanted to be alone and did not want or need other people in my life :confused1:

I'd no idea I was suffering PMT due to being on gear at the minute, until the 3rd day of me acting like a total maniac and then the reason became clear. Since then the wonderful oestrogen rebound type effect has caused the skin on the back of my shoulders to come out in tiny little spots that aren't really noticable but still doing my head in :cursing:

Feeling somewhat better now but suffering agonising stomach pains :cursing: Oh yeah..... and it explains the horrific IBS symptoms I have been suffering as this was always worse around this time of the month :ban:

Anyway..... apologies to males reading this if its too much info, but its my journal and I shall bitch and moan in it as much as I please 

Over and out.... of to buy some chicken then go to the gym when its A) cooler as PMT raises body temperature :cursing: and B) there are less people in there as tbh... I prob should only be where other people are not at the moment


----------



## hackskii

Well, I can honestly say that Deca makes me into a mad man myself.

No other gear does this to me but deca.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Well, I can honestly say that Deca makes me into a mad man myself.
> 
> No other gear does this to me but deca.


Really???

I find it the gentlest of any injectable gear I have used.... as in it has the least sides for me in terms of skin/hair/water retention etc.... and clearly doesn't stop other areas of my body functioning either I have since discovered  :cursing:

I don't THINK it affects my moods....? Certainly my psychotic episode this weekend was definately down to PMT (as was the IBS I reckon) but prior to that.... well you've got me wondering now lmao.... 

Nah... I find it agrees with me pretty well and certainly prefer it to stuff like primo or equipoise. Once finished though will go back to anavar :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Just thought id pop by and say hi. Sorry to hear having crap moody time of it. Can totally relate to it ahem.... anyway keep at it hun  xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bettyboo said:


> Just thought id pop by and say hi. Sorry to hear having crap moody time of it. Can totally relate to it ahem.... anyway keep at it hun  xx


Yeah sucks hey?

Plus my stomach is all bloated with it, cramps are horrific and I ate a big bar of galaxy this afternoon :ban:


----------



## Bettyboo

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah sucks hey?
> 
> Plus my stomach is all bloated with it, cramps are horrific and I ate a big bar of galaxy this afternoon :ban:


Yup carppy moods aint the best, though high ones aint that good either always come down with a big bump lol

Yummmy choclate... dairy milk my fav though lol :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bettyboo said:


> Yup carppy moods aint the best, though high ones aint that good either always come down with a big bump lol
> 
> Yummmy choclate... dairy milk my fav though lol :whistling:


I normally hate chocolate it gives me the boak lol.... only like it when full on dieting or get PMT 

Ah well.... my heads straighter now anyway so obviously getting back to "normal" whatever that may be


----------



## Bettyboo

God know what normal is, sod it I just like to be me  x


----------



## hackskii

Sides were low with deca, BP good, low water retention, zero estrogenic sides, but if I got upset, I really got upset.

All opposite than testosterone.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Sides were low with deca, BP good, low water retention, zero estrogenic sides, but if I got upset, I really got upset.
> 
> All opposite than testosterone.


Hmm.... thats interesting as have had a few loss of temper moments over the last month or more.... could just be coinkydink though. Ah well.... not long to go on it anyway and the lack of physical sides is more of a concern to me :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Trained back today. Since I had that break where I didn't train, this is prob first time I have trained back in maybe like 3-3.5 weeks at a guess? Fecking ages anyway however long its been.....

BUT

Remarkably though, I seemed to do ok?

*Deadlifts:*

skipped the empty bar warm up part as bar was already loaded and am lazy lol  :whistling:

60kg x 12 (2 more than usually manage)

60kg x 12 (a full set more than usual)

80kg x 8 (2 more than usually manage)

90kg x 6 (2 more than usually manage)

100kg x 2 (1 more than usually manage)

...decided not to push it an try for 110kg today though since had time off etc.

*Close Grip Chins:*

x 10 completely unassisted! (usually only manage 1st 4-5 I think)

x 10 (1st 4 unassisted.... again, improvement)

x 10 (1st 1 unassisted)

....apparently too according to my spotter, they used to have to take around half my weight on every rep and now are barely taking any weight the 2nd set and far, far less even on the 3rd set 

*V-Handle Low Pully Rows:*

30kg x 10

40kg x 9

40kg x 10

So, all in all, although I have had time off, feel weak and smaller and softer/fatter etc... it would appear that actualy I've lost no strengh... or am actually stronger!

So much for the theory that taking gear on its own and not training wont do you any good eh....? :whistling: 

Anyway, feel good today, PMT seems to be fcuking off at last, have done loads of constructive stuff today, heads better, feel motivatedd, and am looking into getting qualified as a P-T if I can possibly manage it..... :thumbup1:

Onwards and upwards :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Hurrah! It's good when head gets in gear - and yay for stronger :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Hurrah! It's good when head gets in gear - and yay for stronger :thumb:


Yarss..... 2 things:

1. Accepting responsibility for problems. Not my fault that things happen TO me.... but I have to accept some responsibility for getting myself into certain situations where things CAN happen to me. This has made me less angry with the world and feel more in control of my life and more able to change it 

2. I need to decide what I actually WANT. Because until I know that, how can I achieve it? Once this is decided I can start doing something about improving things


----------



## Zara-Leoni

OUCH.

Tummy hurts. A lot. :crying:

combination of pre/probiotics, digestive enzymes, fibre, buscopan (anti spasmodics) and colpermin (peppermint oil) plus lots of water is all being used.... still hurts like hell though and bloating is severe :sad:

PMT can aggravate it.... stress can also.

Since I am doing everything possible, the only option left is very low dose (5-10mgs daily) of tricyclic antidepressants... apparently this works on the symptoms but isn't enough to affect mood or be addictive. Have heard this discussed on tv few times now and read about it.... was very reluctant to try it except as a last resort but kind of at that stage now. Sick of being in constant pain/discomfort with it and its also putting me off eating as I know the more I eat the worse it gets throughout the day.

Unlikely anyone has any experience of this... but if so feel free to comment...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Shoulders tonight....

*
Seated DB Press:*

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 9

12.5kg x 8

*Single Standing Side Raises:*

7kg x 12

10kg x 10

10kg x 9

10kg x 10 immediately followed by....

7kg x 15

*
Front BB Raises Wide Grip:*

17.5kg x 8

17.5kg x 10

17.kg x 6

.....shoulders were fried by the end.... couldn't even raise arms to drink shake and had spasms in shoulders where they were going solid and couldn't move them... similar to cramps lol so guess they worked hard enough BUT..... my shoulders are my weakest part and I realise that I dnt work rear delts (think was JW that pointed this out to me a while back and I still haven't incorporated anything in to rectify this... oopsie bad Zara:ban so..... I was speaking to Dutch_Scott on FB and he's given me an exercise to try next shoulder session so will be putting that in and we'll see how that helps :thumbup1:

Scott has dammed big shoulders so he ought to know what will help 'em so ta mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Just getting some food in before gym....

I've got half a mad idea ruminating in my brain.... not sure whether its a good idea or a bad one.... hopefully training will clear my head and give me more focus :thumbup1: but something has happened in my odd little brain recently and I seem to have a different attitude and renewed motivation/enthusiasm... maybe....


----------



## RACK

Zara-Leoni said:


> Just getting some food in before gym....
> 
> I've got half a mad idea ruminating in my brain.... not sure whether its a good idea or a bad one.... hopefully training will clear my head and give me more focus :thumbup1: but *something has happened in my odd little brain recently and I seem to have a different attitude and renewed motivation/enthusiasm*... maybe....


Good times!!!

PS, look at avi, duck face and low top as requested lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RACK said:


> Good times!!!
> 
> PS, look at avi, duck face and low top as requested lol


HA!!!

Oh that just made me laugh right out loud! 

Ok.. good things done today.... called back company that (hopefully) will be able to help me with funding to do PT course... guy is going into meeting but calling me back (thanks Tan) :thumbup1:

Worked out that its 10 weeks yesterday til Leeds UKBFF show.

I have royally ****ed up every and any attempt at dieting this year tbh. As such I missed the scottish shows in May, and obv wont make the dundee one 1st Aug.

In the spirit of not blaming anyone else for my own mistakes, I'll say its because I wasn't strong enough to keep going when the shit hit the fan in certain areas of my life, so I gave up and decided it was too hard....

Well. Hit rock bottom couple weeks back, and as we know the only way from there is up  Have been making huge efforts to sort out my head and my life, take responsibility for improving things and set myself goals etc.

Goal number one was improve income and quality of life. By which I mean do a job I enjoy... am on the case :thumbup1:

Goal number two... get toxic people out of my life and remember its better to have less people than harmful people :thumbup1:

Now I might want a goal number 3.... something to improve my confidence and self esteem after all this crap, something thats just for me, something to make me focus and work hard and be organised and dedicated again (I function waaaaay better with a strict routine and rules lol...). Leeds show could be it? Or.... there is the NABBA show in Oct thats an open show too....?

Weighed myself now... late afternoon.... 9st 10.

If I lost 2lbs/week now til Leeds... I'd be 8st 4.... 3lbs leaner than last UKBFF show I did....


----------



## Beklet

Ah so will you be competing, or giving the diet a rest?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Ah so will you be competing, or giving the diet a rest?


I haven't decided yet... I've started today as if I am dieting from today on, that way I dont lose days while I decide.

I think I need to do something for myself, and I think I need to be back in a stricter routine with something to keep my mind busy and focus on.

If I do decide to do it, several things in my life currently need to be changed/removed.

Decisions, decisions lol....

All I know is The 2 dates I tried to aim for this year went tits up and I feel I wasn't in the right place mentally then but am, well, certainly in a better place now....


----------



## ElfinTan

:thumb: for PT thingy! Will keep my fingers crossed!

RE Leeds - pull ya finger out and fcking get on with it woman!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> :thumb: for PT thingy! Will keep my fingers crossed!
> 
> RE Leeds - pull ya finger out and fcking get on with it woman!


Well..... day one is under me belt so far.... :tongue:

Am meeting Hamster (Cath) and Rosie (Rosanna Harte) at Flex gym on Fri afternoon... taking a bikini for Cath to try and Rosie is gonna help her with her routine I think. Since Cath will be one week out at that point and Rosies just won brits and come 2nd in worlds, I've got the strangest feeling that will be the enormous kick up the arse that I need and my motivation will be at level 10 after that lol.....

To be fair... its needed. I've not gone to any shows this year, been training alone, not spent enough time with like minded people - instead been hanging around with unhealthy ppl who have absolutely no concept of what we do. Not good...... x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Happy day at the gym today 

First of all... changing rooms have all been knocked down, so we have about 20% more space than before.... at the moment its getting used to put in cardio equipment - a luxury we never had before! (not the sort of gym that really requires changing rooms lol :tongue: ).

Aaaanndddd..... some new equipment has arrived.... :thumb: New cable machines they are lovely and smoooooth :thumb: :thumb : (old ones are horrific lol) plus some nice new benches - nice solid sturdy ones that take wide/heavy ppl, with good padding and well designed/angles etc :thumbup1:

Dnt take much to cheer me up 

Trained arms today:

*BICEPS:*

*
*

*
Seated DB Curls:*

*
*

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

12.5kg x 7

12.5kg x 8

*Preacher DB Curls:*

7.5kg x 12

10kg x 7

7.5kg x 12

*
Standing BB Curls:*

*
*

17.5kg x 10

27.5kg x 9

27.5 kg x 10

*TRICEPS:*

*
*

*
Seated O/H DB Extensions:*

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

*
Weighted Dips on Bench:*

10kg x 10

10kg x 8

10kg x 10

(these hurt my wrist a wee bit tbh... suppose will get used to it...)

*
Straight Bar Pushdowns:*

(on new cable machine  )

20kg x 15

20kg x 12

20kg x 15

......then went food shopping, then walked the dog, still got cardio to do tonight, dunno how much will manage tbh will play it by ear and work up from whatever I can do now


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> To be fair... its needed. I've not gone to any shows this year, been training alone, not spent enough time with like minded people - instead been hanging around with unhealthy ppl who have absolutely no concept of what we do. Not good...... x


Welcome to my world!!! :laugh:

Yes it is big motivation - whenever I'm around serious trainers my motivation goes through the roof, unfortunately I've not had too much this year, so have lost my way a bit, but I'm getting back to it


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Welcome to my world!!! :laugh:
> 
> Yes it is big motivation - whenever I'm around serious trainers my motivation goes through the roof, unfortunately I've not had too much this year, so have lost my way a bit, but I'm getting back to it


Its amazing what a huge difference it makes... was actually thinking along these lines today, that last time I saw you was at wingers night out last year!!!

I think its the competitive side to my nature tbh... if surrounded by ppl who train and are good at it... I want to try harder. Surround myself with unfit wasters who think I look awesome and am strong no matter how shit I let myself get and I get too complacent lol.

I actually lost my temper with someone recently who said I looked great when I have actually put on several lbs of lard and water. I pointed this out and they tried to argue with me that I wasn't fat.... just really fecking annoyed me as they had no concept of what I was trying to say lol :whistling:


----------



## Ak_88

Best of luck with your plans Z, hope you find what you're after :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Another cheery chirpy day for the Little Lion 

Slept late... didn't plan to but must have needed it 

As a result, currently on meal 5 of 6 but dont wanna stay up late so might just miss one... or else go to bed in an hour and have it then.... hmmm... prob latter is best.

Trained shoulders today at gym... wasn't actually meant to be today, but was nobody there I wanted to spot me so swapped round.

*Seated DB Press:*

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 8

12.5kg x 7

*Single Side Raises:*

7kg x 10

7kg x 10

10kg x 9

10kg x 8

10kg x 9

7kg x 10

*Rear Delt Iso Row Machine:*

22kg x 10

22kg x 10

22kg x 10

...dnt normally do these so gonna take wee bit of time to get used to the movement....

Was a fairly quick "in-and-out" workout as was a running late due to sleeping in (hence nobody there to spot me) and had to get somewhere. Felt ok though


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Its amazing what a huge difference it makes... was actually thinking along these lines today, that last time I saw you was at wingers night out last year!!!
> 
> I think its the competitive side to my nature tbh... if surrounded by ppl who train and are good at it... I want to try harder. Surround myself with unfit wasters who think I look awesome and am strong no matter how shit I let myself get and I get too complacent lol.
> 
> I actually lost my temper with someone recently who said I looked great when I have actually put on several lbs of lard and water. I pointed this out and they tried to argue with me that I wasn't fat.... just really fecking annoyed me as they had no concept of what I was trying to say lol :whistling:


Yeah we're all too poor to be sociable - was in London the other day thinking about it as it happens :laugh:

I'm better when there's someone doing the same thing, and I've also lost my temper with people who say I'm not a chubber - if a BBer says I'm fine, that's OK but same thing winds me up! :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

KJW said:


> Good read again.
> 
> Hope all is well


Ta mate.. yup, all is good 



Beklet said:


> Yeah we're all too poor to be sociable - was in London the other day thinking about it as it happens :laugh:
> 
> I'm better when there's someone doing the same thing, and I've also lost my temper with people who say I'm not a chubber - if a BBer says I'm fine, that's OK but same thing winds me up! :lol:


Sucks eh  I'm off to buy a lottery ticket 

Yup.... tbh I know they're trying to be nice and go "oh you're not fat" or "you haven't put on weight" but its extremely irritating when you know you HAVE put on weight as is blatantly obvious by the fact that you can no longer see your abs etc  No point lying to ppl about such things lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

La de da de da...... Still feeling good. (fat... but good... pmsl  )

Chest & Abs today... my training split has gone to hell.. fixing it as of next week lol.

*Flat Bench:*

*
*

Warm up empty bar x 12

40kg x 8

40kg x7

50kg x 8 - first 3 unassisted then spotter for next 5

50kg x 8 - first 1 unassisted then spotter for next 7

*Incline DB Bench:*

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 7 *PB*

15kg x 7 - first 3 unassisted then spotter for next 4

*Pec Deck Flyes:* (gay... I know lol)

15kg x 9

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

*Hanging Leg Raises on chair thing:*

x 10

x 10

x 10

*DB Pullovers/Leg Extensions Combination:*

10kg x 20

10kg x 20

10kg x 20

Came home feeling happy and motivated with PB etc :thumbup1: logged into facebook and Frank McGrath has "liked" one of my photos. He must have been extraordinarily bored.... but hey, it made me smile and anything that does that is a good thing 

Day 3 of diet... already cant sleep... why does this always happen?? :confused1: Was still awake at 5.30am this morning :sad:

Already am pacing the kitchen wondering what I can eat too. Its purely psychological and will pass soon and not return for a good few weeks lol... always find first week the worst.


----------



## Ak_88

Didn't you have blood sugar issues before Zara?

Remember reading somewhere that low carb/hypoglycemia leads to increased circulation of adrenaline, so despite being tired, you're not actually tired enough to sleep. Get your head around that one :confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> Didn't you have blood sugar issues before Zara?
> 
> Remember reading somewhere that low carb/hypoglycemia leads to increased circulation of adrenaline, so despite being tired, you're not actually tired enough to sleep. Get your head around that one :confused1:


Yeah I do.....

Really....? OMG.... am even more fcked up than I realised then.... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Zara-Leoni said:


> Came home feeling happy and motivated with PB etc :thumbup1: logged into facebook and Frank McGrath has "liked" one of my photos. He must have been extraordinarily bored.... but hey, it made me smile and anything that does that is a good thing


OMG.... Now had couple pm's about said picture.... :blink:

Actually had to check page again for authenticity but theres messages from relatives, friends and ppl from his gym etc so seems right enough.

Ah well. That was nice. Made Miss Ford smile for a bit


----------



## Jem

jealous .....much ....moi ....never

*b!tch*

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> jealous .....much ....moi ....never
> 
> *b!tch*
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


All I can say is he must have been bored :laugh:

Bit me now with this diet business... swear I never think about food at all until I start to diet... 

Am gner take nytol tonight too... no danger am gonna still be awake at 5.30 am tonight!!!!


----------



## Beklet

I'm actually sleeping, which is odd.......normally I'm awake as son as it's light in summer


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> All I can say is he must have been bored :laugh:
> 
> Bit me now with this diet business... swear I never think about food at all until I start to diet...
> 
> Am gner take nytol tonight too... no danger am gonna still be awake at 5.30 am tonight!!!!


LOL maybe he actually likes you ...tis totally possible :laugh: Hmmm me having trouble getting to bed before 1 ...not sure aboot 5.30 though :confused1: ....Im on the 5htp - find it helps ...nytol tablets stink ! have you smelled them  make me feel sick !


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> I'm actually sleeping, which is odd.......normally I'm awake as son as it's light in summer


Thats half the prob.... its light by 3.30am here so if you're not sleeping by then the birds have started singing and you're fooked.... :cursing:



Jem said:


> LOL maybe he actually likes you ...tis totally possible :laugh: Hmmm me having trouble getting to bed before 1 ...not sure aboot 5.30 though :confused1: ....Im on the 5htp - find it helps ...nytol tablets stink ! have you smelled them  make me feel sick !


Um... yeah ok then. OR he was bored and spotted a picture lol... :tongue:

I actually dont like nytol... I love it as I am falling asleep cos it works, but I always want to sleep for 10-12 hours, struggle to wake/get up and feel groggy as hell when I do :sad:

Melatonin, GABA, ZMA.... all better options. Need to stock up :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK

3 magic letter GHB


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RACK said:


> 3 magic letter GHB


Ooooffffttttt no! I really dont fancy that at all!!! :tongue:


----------



## Kate1976

Quick fly by...glad you have the bug back again !

PM from FM...bejesus! Who cares about the motive.....happy friggin days


----------



## Irish Beast

RACK said:


> 3 magic letter GHB


Date rape?

If you would stop wearing those gay vests then women might actually sleep with you of their own accord

Zara I'm lacking gym motivation. Say something truly inspiring!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Kate1976 said:


> Quick fly by...glad you have the bug back again !
> 
> PM from FM...bejesus! Who cares about the motive.....happy friggin days


Yeah... motive shmotive..... 



Irish Beast said:


> Date rape?
> 
> If you would stop wearing those gay vests then women might actually sleep with you of their own accord
> 
> Zara I'm lacking gym motivation. Say something truly inspiring!


lmaooo.... leave Count Duckula's low-cut tops alone they allow the girls to see the pecs haha 

Inspiring....? Erm..... Cheesecake....?


----------



## RACK

I wondered how long til someone mentioned date rape lol

I know it's used for that and can be a bad med. I said it above for a joke but it really is/was the only thing that got me to have a decent nights sleep a few years ago.

As if I need to use geeby, duct tape and a knife work far better 

Zara, saw a top the other day that was even too low cut for me!!! Seriously my nips were showing! The girl I took to meadowhall with me liked it though and the girl at the changin room's did too


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RACK said:


> I wondered how long til someone mentioned date rape lol
> 
> I know it's used for that and can be a bad med. I said it above for a joke but it really is/was the only thing that got me to have a decent nights sleep a few years ago.
> 
> As if I need to use geeby, duct tape and a knife work far better
> 
> Zara, saw a top the other day that was even too low cut for me!!! Seriously my nips were showing! The girl I took to meadowhall with me liked it though and the girl at the changin room's did too


LMAO... yeah thats a wee bit too low cut haha......


----------



## Irish Beast

Cheesecake eh? Cant say Im brimming with enthusiasm.

there is a can of export in the fridge but yesterday that transcended into chaos.

My weights are only upstairs and I cant find the motivation. Might go and kick the cat to cheer myself up


----------



## Irish Beast

RACK said:


> I wondered how long til someone mentioned date rape lol
> 
> I know it's used for that and can be a bad med. I said it above for a joke but it really is/was the only thing that got me to have a decent nights sleep a few years ago.
> 
> As if I need to use geeby, duct tape and a knife work far better
> 
> Zara, saw a top the other day that was even too low cut for me!!! Seriously my nips were showing! The girl I took to meadowhall with me liked it though and the girl at the changin room's did too


Do your mates not take the **** about the tops! ****ing hell if I wore one of them my mates wouldnt go out with me and I am far more muscular and macho than you.

On a positive note I could line up cocaine on my enormous pecs and snort it off in the toilets!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Irish Beast said:


> Cheesecake eh? Cant say Im brimming with enthusiasm.
> 
> there is a can of export in the fridge but yesterday that transcended into chaos.
> 
> My weights are only upstairs and I cant find the motivation. Might go and kick the cat to cheer myself up


Go with the export mate :thumb: (if only to save the cat lol....)



Irish Beast said:


> Do your mates not take the **** about the tops! ****ing hell if I wore one of them my mates wouldnt go out with me and I am far more muscular and macho than you.
> 
> On a positive note I could line up cocaine on my enormous pecs and snort it off in the toilets!


Only certain ppl can pull those tops off its nowt to do with size lol.... Rack and one other guy I know are the only ppl I know of to date who can manage it :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Epic cheat meal fail tonight.

Pizza (burnt it so most of it went in the dog)

One slice of cheesecake.

.....I am ashamed....... :sad:


----------



## hackskii

PM me your details Zar, then I can post some melotinin for you.

Also sending a little gift for you to try out.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> PM me your details Zar, then I can post some melotinin for you.
> 
> Also sending a little gift for you to try out.


Done.... ta muchly.... ohhh.... gift.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hmpf.

Crap workout today. Was tired. Note to self: If tired on back day, swap days round and do something else instead!!!!

Anyway soldiered on regardless (stupidly) and did the following.....

*Deadlifts:*

60kg x 15

80kg x 5

90kg x 3

100kg x 1

*
Close Grip Chins:*

x10 (spotter helped after first few)

x10 (spotter helped after first few)

x10 (spotter helped with all of them)

*Low Pulley V-Handle Rows:*

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

.....uninspired and cack 

Have been dieting for a week now... feel leaner, haven't weighed myself yet though or been doing cardio lol.


----------



## RACK

IB, they give me some stick for the tops mate but they soon shut up when a girl comes up with her mates to talk about said top/ask about my tattoo show ect.

The "Mr Perfect" top I've got takes the most balls to wear. Although I do have a well prepared answer when a drunk girl walks up and asks if I am indeed Mr Perfect.

Wearing something like that you gotta be prepared to talk some stick but hey, I still get people coming up to me so I deal with it.

I'm just lucky I have one of those faces where I can get away with wearing something like it, even if I don't have the body lol

Plus, I'm not goona be able to do the skinny jeans and checked shirt buttoned all the way up look am I hahahaha

On a training note, are you going to bother with the scales Zara or just go by mirror and feel for now?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RACK said:


> IB, they give me some stick for the tops mate but they soon shut up when a girl comes up with her mates to talk about said top/ask about my tattoo show ect.
> 
> The "Mr Perfect" top I've got takes the most balls to wear. Although I do have a well prepared answer when a drunk girl walks up and asks if I am indeed Mr Perfect.
> 
> Wearing something like that you gotta be prepared to talk some stick but hey, I still get people coming up to me so I deal with it.
> 
> I'm just lucky I have one of those faces where I can get away with wearing something like it, even if I don't have the body lol
> 
> Plus, I'm not goona be able to do the skinny jeans and checked shirt buttoned all the way up look am I hahahaha
> 
> On a training note, are you going to bother with the scales Zara or just go by mirror and feel for now?


I saw a Mr Men t-shirt while back that said "I love my Mr Strong" which I thought was great except not much use as I am single pmsl. I did actually consider it for 2 reasons anyway......

1. People will assume there IS a Mr Strong and leave you alone :thumbup1:

2. Anyone I do date in future is gonna fit the description anyway :tongue:

....decided against it in the end though lmao....

I swear to god ducky.... If I ever hear of you wearing skinny jeans or a checked shirt I will actually never speak to you again....!  :laugh:

As for the scales.... TBH they're in the livingroom and I just forget to weigh myself lol. Maybe I'll move them to the bathroom then I'll remember


----------



## RACK

Yeah just don't get weighed while you're in the bath, gotta think of water weight and all that lot 

As for the Mr Perfect T Shirt, I pulled in it hahahahaha


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RACK said:


> Yeah just don't get weighed while you're in the bath, gotta think of water weight and all that lot
> 
> As for the Mr Perfect T Shirt, I pulled in it hahahahaha


Wont I be lighter in the bath.....? *lightbulb moment.....* 

Actually if I saw a guy out in a t-shirt like that (assuming he had a good build and wasn't a puke-inducing metro.....) it'd make me laugh and prob be enough to make me go over and say hello.... ppl take themselves waaaaay to seriously these days  :thumb:

Am now going to go put my fat **** on the massive treadmill sitting in the middle of my livingroom taunting me.....

Am also watching that "escape down under" programme and they are in Fremantle near Perth where my dad lives... just reminded me that he tried to call me at stupid o'clock the other morning when I was sleeping and I turned over and let it ring lol... oops :whistling: Maybe better drop a quick email... (anything to put off the cardio :laugh....


----------



## RACK

I'll make sure I don't have my Guy-liner or Male-varnish or if I ever bump into you and I'm wearing it. No way can you take yourself serious wearin that.

I was in stitches yesterday when I saw a fat chav in a superman top in asda yesterday. Not even I'm brave enough to wear the "S"!!! You truely need to be built to put that on, just to do it justice!

Oh and just for a spooky thing. My mom used to live in Fremantle.


----------



## ElfinTan

Just thought Z......are we doing the same class at leeds??? :thumb:

I likey the Mr Men tshirt.....off to google it now.....i got a Mr Strong.....wonder if the do one for Mr Frodos? :whistling:


----------



## Irish Beast

Maybe I need some comedy tshirts. Mind you I only go to old man pubs so would look like a complete cock!


----------



## ElfinTan

Irish Beast said:


> Maybe I need some comedy tshirts. Mind you I only go to old man pubs so would look like a complete cock!


And the problem is????? :whistling:


----------



## Irish Beast

Well the last time I went to an old man pub was two weeks ago and I ended up taking q polish homosexual home with me! The fact that the GF was there too didn't deter him, had I been wearing a MR strong tshirt he would probably have raped me in the pub toilets


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RACK said:


> *I'll make sure I don't have my Guy-liner or Male-varnish or if I ever bump into you* and I'm wearing it. No way can you take yourself serious wearin that.
> 
> I was in stitches yesterday when I saw a fat chav in a superman top in asda yesterday. Not even I'm brave enough to wear the "S"!!! You truely need to be built to put that on, just to do it justice!
> 
> Oh and just for a spooky thing. My mom used to live in Fremantle.


See.... now I know you're joking.... pmsl.....

Ah.... you'd be fine with the superman one.... I have superman pants hahaha!! :thumb:

Did she really..... how bizarre!!!



ElfinTan said:


> Just thought Z......are we doing the same class at leeds??? :thumb:
> 
> I likey the Mr Men tshirt.....off to google it now.....i got a Mr Strong.....wonder if the do one for Mr Frodos? :whistling:


Areweheckaslike!! :lol:

I'd be doing the naff little bodyfitness class for tiny birds and you'll be doing the big girl physique class  :lol:

try www.truffleshuffle.co.uk they do all the mr men and superhero type t-shirty thingys :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Irish Beast said:


> Well the last time I went to an old man pub was two weeks ago and I ended up taking q polish homosexual home with me! The fact that the GF was there too didn't deter him, had I been wearing a MR strong tshirt he would probably have raped me in the pub toilets


LMAO :lol:


----------



## dmcc

I've got a Mr Strong t-shirt... Also a Mr Greedy


----------



## weeman

Zara-Leoni said:


> See.... now I know you're joking.... pmsl.....
> 
> *Ah.... you'd be fine with the superman one.... I have superman pants hahaha!! * :thumb:
> 
> Did she really..... how bizarre!!!
> 
> Areweheckaslike!! :lol:
> 
> I'd be doing the naff little bodyfitness class for tiny birds and you'll be doing the big girl physique class  :lol:
> 
> try www.truffleshuffle.co.uk they do all the mr men and superhero type t-shirty thingys :thumbup1:


so has i got the superpants!!! (but then i think the whole worldalready knows this :lol: )

also got the proper superman T but its looking shapeless now as the years have taken there toll on it lol

captain incontinent fly by over.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> so has i got the superpants!!! (but then i think the whole worldalready knows this :lol: )
> 
> also got the proper superman T but its looking shapeless now as the years have taken there toll on it lol
> 
> captain incontinent fly by over.


lmao... I loves me superman pants


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Right... today I had a tad more energy about me today than yesterday :thumbup1:

Trained shoulders and triceps today.

*Seated DB Press:*

10kg x 12

12.5kg x 8

12.5kg x 6

12.5kg x 7

.....I dont seem to be able to get stronger on pressing at all :confused1: :sad:

*
Standing Single Side DB Raises:*

7.5kg x 12

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 8 ...no rest/pause then.....

7.5kg x 12 ....no rest/pause then....

7.5kg x 6

*Front BB Raises:*

17.5kg x 9

17.5kg x 9

17.5kg x 10

*Seated Overhead DB Extensions:*

12.5kg x 12

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

*Straight Bar Cable Pushdowns:*

*
*

20kg x 20

20kg x 15

20kg x 15

....aaaaand finally did some cardio


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> I've got a Mr Strong t-shirt... Also a Mr Greedy


lmao I need to look into the little miss ones


----------



## Jem

Yo ! 

Strange on the dbell press z considering strength of everything else ? what's up there ? :confused1: have you got a weakness there ?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Yo !
> 
> Strange on the dbell press z considering strength of everything else ? what's up there ? :confused1: have you got a weakness there ?


Not sure tbh chick.... I think maybe I need to grab a spotter to push me through a certain barrier as I struggle to get DB's up over a certain weight and definately dont go to failure as I worry about dropping them and hurting myself.... I did used to have a prob though and thats prob made them a bit behind other areas to begin with...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Righty ho... I've been asked for this loads of times here and on FB now so am just gonna post it up here lol.....

*DIET SAFE TZATZIKI:*

Pot of Fage 0% fat greek yoghurt

Cucumber finely chopped (quite a lot)

Fresh mint finely chopped (quite a lot)

Fresh ground black pepper (not too much)

Squeeze of garlic purée

Drizzle of greek extra virgin olive oil (good fats so allowed lol)

Mix it all together then blend with hand blender until all chunks of cucumber are blended and its smooth (or use food processor).

Cant be more specific on quantities as I just do things by eye, always have lol


----------



## RACK

Zara-Leoni said:


> lmao... *I loves me superman pants*


No pics no proof!!!! haha

Nice strength on the shoulder session Zar


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RACK said:


> No pics no proof!!!! haha
> 
> Nice strength on the shoulder session Zar


I have proof.... am just not sure that posting random pics of me in my knick-knacks on my journal is the way forward tbh pmsl.... would only encourage riff-raff and pervs :whistling: :laugh:

....strength is ok apart from the pressing. Really dunno what thats all about but gonna try getting someone to spot me so I can do more reps/go heavier for a while and see if I can push through it


----------



## RACK

Oh, just forward them to me on FB then...... lol

It might be due to having to get the weights into a pressin position. I find it takes a lot of effort the get the load up there (steady now, for once I'm not being rude!!) then having to start repping.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RACK said:


> Oh, just forward them to me on FB then...... lol
> 
> It might be due to having to get the weights into a pressin position. I find it takes a lot of effort the get the load up there (steady now, for once I'm not being rude!!) then having to start repping.


lol I actually burst out laughing before I got to the bit in brackets :laugh:

I've done cardio again this morning. Dead proud of myself I am cos I fecking hate it and I procrastinate over starting/doing it like nothing on earth lol :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> Areweheckaslike!! :lol:
> 
> I'd be doing the naff little bodyfitness class for tiny birds and you'll be doing the big girl physique class  :lol:
> 
> try www.truffleshuffle.co.uk they do all the mr men and superhero type t-shirty thingys :thumbup1:


LMFAO - I will be noticable by lack of size:whistling:



Zara-Leoni said:


> lol I actually burst out laughing before I got to the bit in brackets :laugh:
> 
> I've done cardio again this morning. Dead proud of myself I am cos I fecking hate it and I procrastinate over starting/doing it like nothing on earth lol :whistling: :innocent:


Cardio sux satan's c*ck! - nuff said!


----------



## Beklet

Cardio is filth - unless on 8 wheels hitting people :laugh:

I want to get back to lifting properly so much I'm actually hankering after squats.....very scary thing that :lol:

I'm sure a couple of leg sessions will cure me of that.... :whistling:

Have neglected this board and everything recently not felt like I've fitted in - back to the gym on Saturday for my first proper session in weeks :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> LMFAO - I will be noticable by lack of size:whistling:


Just stand next to me whenever possible you will be fine.... :thumb:  :lol:



ElfinTan said:


> Cardio sux satan's c*ck! - nuff said!





Beklet said:


> Cardio is filth - unless on 8 wheels hitting people :laugh:


Aint that the truth!!!!! God it kills me.... I can handle the diet but I HATE cardio lol... Its SO BORING!!!!!! :ban:



Beklet said:


> I want to get back to lifting properly so much I'm actually hankering after squats.....very scary thing that :lol:
> 
> I'm sure a couple of leg sessions will cure me of that.... :whistling:
> 
> Have neglected this board and everything recently not felt like I've fitted in - back to the gym on Saturday for my first proper session in weeks :thumb:


lol... meh... just steamroller back in.... find a contraversial thread and get stuck right in.... be like you were never away! :thumb: :thumb : :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Oh yeah I trained tonight too....  :tongue:

*Chest & Biceps:*

*
*

*
Bench:*

Warm up empty bar x 15

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

50kg x 10 ...1st 3 defo me as no touching after that spotters hands under...defo taking weight by the end

60kg x 6 ...Maybe 1st 1 was me... no more, defo taking weight after

*Incline DB Bench:*

15kg x 7

15kg x 8

15kg x 6

*Machine Flyes:*

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

*Seated DB Curls:*

10 kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

12.5kg x 6

*Preacher DB Curls:*

7.5kg x 12

10kg x 7

10kg x 7

*Standing BB Curls:*

22.5kg x 8

22.5kg x 8

22.5kg x 10

.....then ran about like a blue arsed fly all night having sunbed, picking up supps I need from shop, washing car, food shopping and am now cooking.

No rest for ickle me


----------



## Kate1976

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aint that the truth!!!!! God it kills me.... I can handle the diet but I HATE cardio lol... Its SO BORING!!!!!! :ban:


I am the same Z......hate it with a passion! I am going to strive to put on as little 'bad' weight (read fat!) as poss during winter bulk, as I really can't face 2 hrs of cardio a day come prep time 

BTW ....have u decided if you are competing this year?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Kate1976 said:


> I am the same Z......hate it with a passion! I am going to strive to put on as little 'bad' weight (read fat!) as poss during winter bulk, as I really can't face 2 hrs of cardio a day come prep time
> 
> BTW ....have u decided if you are competing this year?


Lets just say I am dieting with 100% commitment but I dont know if I've given myself enough time so am open minded... worst case scenario it keeps me in good shape and I'll get a good rebound lol :tongue:


----------



## RACK

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol I actually burst out laughing before I got to the bit in brackets :laugh:


And people say I'm naughty!!!! :lol:

I'm not too bothered about cardio now, I'm on auto pilot for most of it. I just get the dog and get walking.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RACK said:


> And people say I'm naughty!!!! :lol:
> 
> I'm not too bothered about cardio now, I'm on auto pilot for most of it. I just get the dog and get walking.


Do they? See you just stuck yourself in there.... :whistling: :laugh:

Bloody dog walking.... I SHOULD be able to do that except my monster American Bulldog pulls like a fecking train on the lead so just walking out the door and setting off isn't an option, I have to take him in the car to a place he can be off lead. There is a park type thing I can walk to from the house but it only takes around 20 mins max to get right round it so thats not much use.... 

TBH If I could do that, it wold be a lot more pleasant.


----------



## RACK

Errrrm yeah, I think they have me confused with another RACK 

You should get a saddle for your dog!!!!

Souds a bit like my area, I live next to a playing field so take Murph down there and off the lead for a bit then the rest of the time just walk the streets with him. I always imagine it looks like something from The Littlest Hobo at ~6am with me dressed like a tramp and walking a dog.


----------



## Beklet

Lol loved littlest hobo. . . I just did some cardio. Went for a run, managed most of it. Running sucks but it takes forever if i walk!


----------



## jw007

Good to see some decent workouts being posted

Some weights a little Gay but acceptable at mo I suppose

Come on Z,, get your Butt on stage


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Lol loved littlest hobo. . . I just did some cardio. Went for a run, managed most of it. Running sucks but it takes forever if i walk!


Yep... takes me back that 



jw007 said:


> Good to see some decent workouts being posted
> 
> Some weights a little Gay but acceptable at mo I suppose
> 
> Come on Z,, get your Butt on stage


Ta.... am trying sweetie 

And am allowed gay weights am just a little girl


----------



## ElfinTan

Me and the Gypo dog mince round Salford ffs lol!!!! Scissor Sisters GO GO GO!!!!

I have to say that I am begrudgingly starting to slightly enjoy cardio:whistling:

.....must be the drugs lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Me and the Gypo dog mince round Salford ffs lol!!!! Scissor Sisters GO GO GO!!!!
> 
> I have to say that I am begrudgingly starting to slightly enjoy cardio:whistling:
> 
> .....must be the drugs lol


OMG Mad woman! :blink:

:lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> OMG Mad woman! :blink:
> 
> :lol:


----------



## dmcc

Scissor Sisters kick ass!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Nothing to do with anything really... Pooch and Kitty having a nap together


----------



## hackskii

Wow......

Oil and vinegar.....

Zar,'you are good with animals.

Impressive.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Wow......
> 
> Oil and vinegar.....
> 
> Zar,'you are good with animals.
> 
> Impressive.


Yup... one of my few talents 

The American Bulldog Blue was 3 when I got Noodle the little Ragdoll cat... she's having kittens again and Blue will help her raise them 

Horses is my other half-talented area.... horses and dogs. Am a BHS riding instructor but dont teach anymore 



































The very last one there I rescued from the SSPCA.... theres a couple of episodes of "Pet Rescue" with us one of which is repeated regularly on sky  and BBC made an episode of "mysteries" about us as he had been written off as unbreakable


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ruaidhri said:


> Looks like a big lump of a lad! (or is it a she?)
> 
> Ps. I love big dogs!


Its a he....


----------



## big_jim_87

love the dog! i have a rotti and she is soft as shyt! couldnt let er lay with a cat tho lol


----------



## winger

That is soooo cute. I tried to Google you and your horse but no buano.

But I did find this little gem, I was in stitches.

The Horse is called Patches and it's a must watch.

Click http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teHfyby_veU!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

big_jim_87 said:


> love the dog! i have a rotti and she is soft as shyt! couldnt let er lay with a cat tho lol


They luvs each other very much.... well.... either that or they are just ganging up on me in the house..... Pets v Human....  

Cats due kittens and they're even closer with her pregnant.... she is more affectionate and he gets more protective 



winger said:


> That is soooo cute. I tried to Google you and your horse but no buano.
> 
> But I did find this little gem, I was in stitches.
> 
> The Horse is called Patches and it's a must watch.
> 
> Click http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teHfyby_veU!


Yeah the horse (Solomon) is no longer that was a long time ago.... he was 12 when I got him, just gelded and still unbroken. That was maybe about 13 years ago ish..... The first pic (Laurel) was the horse before him and pics 2 & 3 were the one after (Blade).... my mate owns him now.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

LOL Patches is awesome!!!  :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

tread mill in front room? lol


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> LOL Patches is awesome!!!  :thumb:


Just for the record, not all of use hill billies are like that..lol

Note: winger is not a hill billy.. :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

big_jim_87 said:


> tread mill in front room? lol


Yeah.... means I can watch tv while enduring cardio 

I live by myself so its not like there is anyone to object about it being in middle of livingroom. Noodle likes to sit on it and watch tv as well 



winger said:


> Just for the record, not all of use hill billies are like that..lol
> 
> Note: winger is not a hill billy.. :whistling:


LMAO.... if horses react that way to them, hill billies cant be so bad :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> LMAO.... if horses react that way to them, hill billies cant be so bad :thumbup1:


I think I love you, now heavy dead lifts, squats, and bench press is in order, Joe told me too. lol :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> I think I love you, now heavy dead lifts, squats, and bench press is in order, Joe told me too. lol :whistling:


LMAO you love everyone at this time of the morning winger  xx

ps.... I dnt squat.... or train legs at all.... :whistling:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> LMAO you love everyone at this time of the morning winger  xx
> 
> ps.... I dnt squat.... or train legs at all.... :whistling:


I am taking the next month off of legs to test your theory. 

As far as the morning is concerned, the sun hasn't set yet. :cool2:

I still love ya regardless of how many beers and other stuff I have taken, I still love ya!


----------



## RACK

Horses look gorgeous, we've got 3 from the local rescue place.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> I am taking the next month off of legs to test your theory.
> 
> As far as the morning is concerned, the sun hasn't set yet. :cool2:
> 
> I still love ya regardless of how many beers and other stuff I have taken, I still love ya!


If I trained legs I'd be unbalanced, they seem to just keep up of their own accord 

Well it was early hours of the morning here lol....



RACK said:


> Horses look gorgeous, we've got 3 from the local rescue place.


Do you do anything with them or are they jst pets?


----------



## RACK

Zara-Leoni said:


> Do you do anything with them or are they jst pets?


I PROMISE i've never done anything with them!!!!!

No they're just pets. 1 is an ex race-horse than used to get some fist then just left in a field, now has a lame hind leg.

The other is an really old cob who seems to have some kind of malt allergy, and we need to give him steroids for it (not eq though, gutted!!!) you know you do gear when your mother says "can you come and pin Teddy for me" haha

And a little colt, who's got a head like a cow!! I have no explaination for this haha!!


----------



## hackskii

Zar, do you have a small river flowing behind your home?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RACK said:


> I PROMISE i've never done anything with them!!!!!
> 
> No they're just pets. 1 is an ex race-horse than used to get some fist then just left in a field, now has a lame hind leg.
> 
> The other is an really old cob who seems to have some kind of malt allergy, and we need to give him steroids for it (not eq though, gutted!!!) you know you do gear when your mother says "can you come and pin Teddy for me" haha
> 
> And a little colt, who's got a head like a cow!! I have no explaination for this haha!!


Lol I had an ex racehorse... like them cos I like sharp horses 

Injecting horses is a task.... If you injected a human like you do a horse they'd never touch anything ever again.... 



hackskii said:


> Zar, do you have a small river flowing behind your home?


Lol you been google-earthing me hacks?  Not behind my house na.... there is a park parallel to the next street down where I walk Blue.... There is a stream/small river (we call it a burn in scotland) that runs through that so the people on one side of the next street down have their back gardens overlooking it


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Zar, do you have a small river flowing behind your home?


Hacks this is where I take Blue for his long walks, is just a few miles away, was there on Monday and took these....


----------



## hackskii

Wow, that is super pretty.

I like the stone fence, I like the water, I even like the little road.

It looks more like a walking path or a bike path than a road.

You live in a pretty place.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Wow, that is super pretty.
> 
> I like the stone fence, I like the water, I even like the little road.
> 
> It looks more like a walking path or a bike path than a road.
> 
> You live in a pretty place.


Yeah Scotland's lovely :thumbup1:

Some areas of Scotland that would be considered a very good road


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah Scotland's lovely :thumbup1:
> 
> Some areas of Scotland that would be considered a very good road


Really?

That road looked tore up and half the size it should be.....

We do have nice roads, but they have 10000000 times more traffic too


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Really?
> 
> That road looked tore up and half the size it should be.....
> 
> We do have nice roads, but they have 10000000 times more traffic too


LOL that road just takes you up those hills.... only place it goes to is to a few farms thats it.


----------



## hackskii

Here is a look at some of our wonderful roads

This one below is very typical around 4:00 in the afternoon, which is only about 15 miles or so away, yet can take over an hour and a half to get there:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

God almighty hacks that looks like a nightmare!!

Right well.... I didn't write up any training last week as there was nothing any different to usual so I didn't see the point.

I'm still having a bit of a funny time mentally. Works really crap at the minute so am completely skint and worrying about it, and this is having a knock-on effect on diet and training in terms of what I buy food/supps wise and also trying to do stuff to promote work etc and if that means missing training sometimes then so be it.... Its also scunnering my motivation... not for diet but for doing cardio etc for the purpose of dieting.

In addition to all this a friend of mine died this morning she was only 20 years old. Story is she was with her BF they fell out/split up and she was driving home upset, came off the motorway and hit a tree.

Not sure how exactly it happened yet but no doubt we'll find out. I saw her on Sat morning and she'd just been promoted to trainee mgr at her work. Really good girl and stunning looking. Such a horrible waste :sad: Puts all stupid "problems" in perspective a bit. Makes me realise I need to start working out whats really important to me and stop arseing around like a twat.

Anyway moping and whinging over... just saying not got much to say or report at the minute... normal service will resume soon enough....


----------



## Bettyboo

Hi Zara, just dropping by. It looks lovely where you live wow.Can't believe u don't train legs lucky person you! They look fab btw. I miss my horses, I had three cobs and a freisen all black apart from on of the cobs had. Blaze running down his nose and white feathers on hoofs. I was sorting out the other day and found a few pics of them ill see if I can scan them on to my computer and post them up.

Hope all is well x


----------



## Guest

> I'm still having a bit of a funny time mentally. Works really crap at the minute so am completely skint and worrying about it, and this is having a knock-on effect on diet and training in terms of what I buy food/supps wise and also trying to do stuff to promote work etc and if that means missing training sometimes then so be it.... Its also scunnering my motivation... not for diet but for doing cardio etc for the purpose of dieting.


went through the same thing recently- cant train well or sometimes at all when other pressing problems are worring- you can never get motivated- lucky my position has changed and worry off- hopefully yours will be to soon- if we can help let us know.


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hacks this is where I take Blue for his long walks, is just a few miles away, was there on Monday and took these....


Can u fish the big lake thingy??? bet theres some moster pike in there :tongue:

Looks quite and peacefull there, could do with living somewere like that, somewere trouble cant find me lol. Hope alls well zar, gonna try get my lazy ar2e into gear again.

Suppose i better sleep, ohh i think my dog is pregnant again but not sure yet lol, i see u have had kittens! ok mayb not u as in u but u kno what i mean :whistling: :lol:


----------



## winger

Wow, I would love to see all that personally!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hello peeps

Leafy: Yeah you can fish in there.... its actually the reservoir..... didn't used to look like that. Apparently there is an old abbey (st catherines I think) and remains of crofts and so on at the bottom of it lol. They have a load of boats on one side you can hire and use.

My cat had kitten singular lol.... last 2 litters were 7 each this time she had one! Soon as its weaned she's getting sent straight back to get covered again pmsl!!


----------



## leafman

Lucky you, wish i had that on my doorstep!! Id be making a boat in back garden hehe. leafy


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hello peeps 

I am still alive :thumbup1:

Lots of stuff went on.... unfortunately I let it all get on top of me and didnt train for several weeks and diet went to hell too......

Summary. Two good friends died unexpectedly. Work been stressful.

Outcome: Dealt with it, 2nd funeral was today, pulled myself together, started back training monday 

Sometimes you need to retreat and recharge.... then come back renewed. Keeping going isnt always the answer... I've had to accept that but gotta admit it dnt sit well with me 

Trained tonight after mates funeral... fitting end to the day as he was ex mr scotland and trained at same gym.

Not trained in maybe 3-4 weeks except a couple of one-off sessions. Not deadlifted at all in that time.... can still DL 100kg, can still do same number of chins etc.... so cant all be bad :thumbup1:

Think needed to wait for today to be over so could put everything behind then get on with it....

Normal service resumes here....


----------



## najybomb

very cool journal zara always interesting to see how women train tbh. dog is cute aswell!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

najybomb said:


> very cool journal zara always interesting to see how women train tbh. dog is cute aswell!


cheers mate


----------



## winger

Sorry to hear about the two deaths Zara.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Sorry to hear about the two deaths Zara.


Thanks winger but I dont wanna mope thats too self indulgent.... only mentioned it to explain why I been a bit absent


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Roar.....Zara you is AWESOME....xxx


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Thanks winger but I dont wanna mope thats too self indulgent.... only mentioned it to explain why I been a bit absent


Got ya!

Just to let you know that I was lurking about. :whistling:

Thanks for the facebook pic, damn you look good! :beer:


----------



## hackskii

I love you too Zar...............Kisses just because I paid all my bills...............and then some...................

Sorry to hear big girl

Got the grand daughter here and I swear, she melts my heart....................I got videos and pictures if you like darling.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Khaos said:


> Roar.....Zara you is AWESOME....xxx


Cheers 



winger said:


> Got ya!
> 
> Just to let you know that I was lurking about. :whistling:
> 
> Thanks for the facebook pic, damn you look good! :beer:


Cheers ears.... someone else tagged themselves in one.... I do remember there was anothere member but cant remember their username on here??



hackskii said:


> I love you too Zar...............Kisses just because I paid all my bills...............and then some...................
> 
> Sorry to hear big girl
> 
> Got the grand daughter here and I swear, she melts my heart....................I got videos and pictures if you like darling.


Put em up here or on facebook :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK

Oh god, she's back 

x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RACK said:


> Oh god, she's back
> 
> x


----------



## leafman

You gonna be deadlifting again zar?? ive not done deads for months :whistling: Cant wait to find out how much weaker ive got :lol:

And now off to pick lil lass up from school, ive just learnt her how to ride her bike without stabilizers i was proper buzzing with her :lol: :lol: I mean really chuffed!! gonna take it down school so she can ride home hehe.

Glad your back :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:



> You gonna be deadlifting again zar?? ive not done deads for months :whistling: Cant wait to find out how much weaker ive got :lol:
> 
> And now off to pick lil lass up from school, ive just learnt her how to ride her bike without stabilizers i was proper buzzing with her :lol: :lol: I mean really chuffed!! gonna take it down school so she can ride home hehe.
> 
> Glad your back :thumbup1:


Did em yesterday Leafy.....

Wanna do a back session next week at Flex?? :thumbup1:

Bike riding is fun.... makes u feel a big kid again


----------



## MissBC

glad ur back hunny.... new focuses now = fun and games


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> glad ur back hunny.... new focuses now = fun and games


  :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

Dont listen to my stupid ass talking baby talk:lol:






Another one where I sent it to my brother out of town so he could see her:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Did em yesterday Leafy.....
> 
> Wanna do a back session next week at Flex?? :thumbup1:
> 
> Bike riding is fun.... makes u feel a big kid again


Hmm id rather be given couple weeks to get back into it, but fuk it yea i will if its after wednesday :thumbup1: Would prob need to pick me up tho z unless i can get over your way, as no idea were it is and no transport at min.

Giz a shout closer to time if still wanting to and let me kno what day  Deadlifts gotta be done tho :beer:


----------



## ElfinTan

Good to see you back mate x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hmmm....

Feel should be updating training etc etc.....

It's not very interesting though 

Trained shoulders tonight.

DB PRESS:

10kg x 10

10kg x 9

12.5kg x 6

SIDE DB RAISES:

7kg x 10

10kg x 8

10kg x 7

REAR DELT ISO-MACHINE:

22kg x 10

22kg x 10

22kg x 10

WIDE GRIP FRONT BB RAISES:

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 9

17.5kg x 8

......so all in all, weights are same ish but reps slightly down.....


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Yey


----------



## Team1

Whats the Bodybuilding Plans Zara? Eye on competing again? Rmember reading something a while back on here about gut issues bothering you?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Team1 said:


> Whats the Bodybuilding Plans Zara? Eye on competing again? Rmember reading something a while back on here about gut issues bothering you?


Yo!

Umm.... yeah well I was planning to this year and every show I had my eye on, I'd start dieting, get 6 or 8 weeks in then allow something to sidetrack me and I'd go off rails, promising myself that I'd do the next one instead. Fact of matter is my heart cant have really been in it this year so it never happened. There were also real practical issues.... main one being money... but I cant blame it all on that as other ppl manage.

Anyway.... My life/work/routine was all to hell and I think I'd have made a half-assed job of it anyway so its maybe just as well tbh.

I MIGHT have something in the pipeline work wise that will allow me a more settled life/routine next year and if so.... its game on! :thumbup1:

Stomach issues are partly psychological I think.... more stress I have the worse they are. I have helped them a great deal with dietry fibre tablets, pre & probiotics and digestive enzymes though.

I've noticed literally dozens of ppl complaining of exact same things esp after they start competing. I reckon its partly to do with bodybuilders diet to an extent too.

ie: we seem to all be fine eating a certain thing, and eat it several times a day, day in day out.... then one day we cant tolerate it anymore.

Cut it out for a bit.... reintroduce it a few months later and suddenly its fine again.

Odd......



KJW said:


> Hey,
> 
> How's it going? Good to see the training updates again, was away up North for a few days.
> 
> Back to gym tomorrow


Hey there thanks for stopping by. Yeah fine...., just nothing new to report really lol.

Well... for what its worth anyway.....

Took one full week off everything there.... Work, gym, "diet" ie trying to eat clean ish and keep protein intake up etc. Basically I just slept for a week and ate what the hell I liked lol.

Back at it today rested and refreshed 

Just had a cracking shoulder workout. Couldnt move arms properly when I finished.... been ages since I had the oomph to train that hard!

I also just made a super-soup hehe. Chicken and veg soup..... I pot of soup contains one entire chicken.... been cooking slowly all last night and today so tastes fecking awesome :thumb:

Been chomping on that all day with burgen toast. Love it! :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

Funny, I just posted and for some reason it shows 387 posts to your journal and I am on page 386, weird.


----------



## winger

Test-tickle. :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Test-tickle. :beer:


Dont you be tickling your testes on my page mr winger :lol:


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> Funny, I just posted and for some reason it shows 387 posts to your journal and I am on page 386, weird.


It's been doing that to me too....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Says now theres 388 and this is page 387..... odd :confused1:

Just having a sofa-nap then off to gym..... been hillwalking with dog and father... am shattered!


----------



## Magic Torch

They are prob the deleted posts that are hidden to members, the mods will see them and this will be page 388 for them.


----------



## MissBC

hows things going missy??? we need to have a catch up on msn or facebook soon so we can devise a plan to convert barry about the talked about cute fluffy thing mwahahahah x


----------



## Beklet

There needs to be no plan. I told bob i was getting kitteh. We got kitteh. Took bob 'mr heart of stone' around 5 mins to declare he was going to spend the night on the kitchen floor because she was scared and hiding . . Tonight he rang to tell me all the cute things she's done this afternoon lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Magic Torch said:


> They are prob the deleted posts that are hidden to members, the mods will see them and this will be page 388 for them.


Good theory except..... we are back to 387 pages 



MissBC said:


> hows things going missy??? we need to have a catch up on msn or facebook soon so we can devise a plan to convert barry about the talked about cute fluffy thing mwahahahah x


hehehe..... Operation obtain kitteh is in place.... :cool2:



Beklet said:


> There needs to be no plan. I told bob i was getting kitteh. We got kitteh. Took bob 'mr heart of stone' around 5 mins to declare he was going to spend the night on the kitchen floor because she was scared and hiding . . Tonight he rang to tell me all the cute things she's done this afternoon lol


awww bless his socks.

Well I suppose not *all* men are immature pathetic dickheads then. Just most of them....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Training update.

Went walking up pentland hills with father (visiting from Oz and avid hillwalker) and dog for 2 hrs. Cardio covered by hiking up hills. Dog covered with mud from drainage ditches.

Trained biceps.

Was tired. Trained hard anyway. They hurt. No PB's or owt.

Thatisall'kaythanksbye.....


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> hehehe..... Operation obtain kitteh is in place.... :cool2:


 :devil2: :devil2: :devil2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> :devil2: :devil2: :devil2:


Madame Cat shall be having another litter again too... IF plan works as thinking would be due in Jan and ready to go in April....


----------



## Uriel

Hi Zar, hope life's finished kicking you in the lady balls for a while bud - nice to see you around UKM again


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> Hi Zar, hope life's finished kicking you in the lady balls for a while bud - nice to see you around UKM again


I wouldn't exactly say that Uriel..... But now I'm kicking back!!!!!!!!!!!  

Esp in the gym.... trained back tonight....

*120kg Deadlift......... PB.... Get fcking in!!!!!!!* :thumb: :thumb :

hehehehehehe..... 

Boring details....

*DL:*

(Belt, no straps or gloves or owt)

60kg x 10

80kg x 6

90kg x 4

100kg x 2

110kg x 1

120kg x 1

*
Close Grip Chins:*

3 sets of 8 with spotter.....

was goosed after deads lol

*Low Pulley V-Handle Rows:*

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x 8

....reckon the sirloin steak sarnie before gym is what did it


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Note to self:

Dont Hoover after DL'ing......


----------



## hackskii

Wow, that is awesome Zar.

I'm impressed with your power.

I am impressed with your stunning good looks too.

Gotta stop there, winger might get upset. :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Wow, that is awesome Zar.
> 
> I'm impressed with your power.
> 
> I am impressed with your stunning good looks too.
> 
> Gotta stop there, winger might get upset. :lol:


*I'M* impressed with my power too tbh... is only about the 3rd time have deadlifted in as many months :lol: :lol:

Yeah I'm a lazy barsteward pmsl.....

Wonder what I could do with myself if I actually made the effort.... lol 

On a side note... there was only Robert and Paddy in the gym tonight when I was there... must get someone to video sometime but tbh I'd no idea if I'd actually lift it so felt a bit stupid asking pmsl. My technique could be a load of **** though for all I know lol....


----------



## winger

I think you are being hard on yourself. A hot bird like you asking for help would be like a moth to a flame. :whistling:

Serious people that train rely on others for help, only because they are going heavy. The best spotter in the gym is my brother. :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

haha na u dnt understand... Robert and Paddy are like family to me..... but I didnt ask them to video it as I had no idea whether I'd even make the lift tbh... they were over the other side of the gym and I was in a wee corner in my own training away.

They spotted me doing 110 and were watching as lifted the 120 from where they stood but I was just trying it... I suppose now that I know it can be done I might ask them next time 

SO much of its mental though. I started to lift it and it was heavier than expected.... much heavier. Other times I'd have put it back down again... have done so with 110 even though I've lifted that a few times... but today went up a bit and stuck for literally half a second and instead of putting back down I just got 500% more determined and stubborn and dug deeper lol.

Mental attitude must make up a massive percentage with these things.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I cant help but wonder if I should have tried 130 though lol.... I mean.... 10kg plate dnt weigh that much lol.... :whistling:

I know after that lift I'd fck all left in me.... but if I'd tried 130 instead of 120.... or even 125.... I wonder.... SURELY could have got 125... 5kg is nothing lol.... :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## winger

Some people will save some knowing the next workout will be more.

Imagine if you make weight gains on the bar for months on end.

I just started dead lifting again and I have been holding back every workout but every workout I am adding a rep or two or adding weight.

It makes it fun, the fun stops when the weights get heavy and you don't progress.

It's good you didn't go heavier because you will get it next workout.

Can you do double your body weight now on dead lifts?


----------



## RACK

Just a quick "Hey up!" and new duck pout for ya Zar x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> It's good you didn't go heavier because you will get it next workout.
> 
> Can you do double your body weight now on dead lifts?


I can do double yeah.... I wont get it next workout.... perhaps up it in a few weeks 



RACK said:


> Just a quick "Hey up!" and new duck pout for ya Zar x


Quack quack!


----------



## ElfinTan

Powerlifting is the future:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Powerlifting is the future:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :


Could be... 

LOVE the new avvy by the way..... :thumb: :rockon:


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> Could be...
> 
> LOVE the new avvy by the way..... :thumb: :rockon:


Hmmmm....not sure about it....you don't think it portrays me in a much too aggressive manner do you? :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> Hmmmm....not sure about it....you don't think it portrays me in a much too aggressive manner do you? :whistling:


Not at all - to me it just looks like you're laughing your head off :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Beklet said:


> Not at all - to me it just looks like you're laughing your head off :lol:


That was my bestest RARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! lolk:cool2:


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> That was my bestest RARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! lolk:cool2:


Ha ha it's a small pic and I don't have my specs on!


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Hmmmm....not sure about it....you don't think it portrays me in a much too aggressive manner do you? :whistling:


It scares me.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Went and visted Liz Kalsi/Kinsella at her and Kamis gym in Glasgow today..... drank juice, sat about, chatted about random stuff, played with Anjali (shes a darling... I must like her.. I gave her my iPhone 4 and told her to play with the buttons lmao) and no training was done whatsoever.

Good day


----------



## smurphy

Congratulations on the DL, very impressive:thumb:


----------



## GBLiz

you mean we're supposed to TRAIN in my gym?

that explains why my delts aint growing LOL

next time maybe we'll have a play about with the weights but you'll put me to shame!

Hope Anjali didnt text anyone she shouldnt have


----------



## Zara-Leoni

GBLiz said:


> you mean we're supposed to TRAIN in my gym?
> 
> that explains why my delts aint growing LOL
> 
> next time maybe we'll have a play about with the weights but you'll put me to shame!
> 
> Hope Anjali didnt text anyone she shouldnt have


I'll not I've never been strong haha

Well I dont THINK she did..... I havent checked tbh but I had some bizarre facebook settings


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Righty ho.....

Went to bed really early last night.... had gotten up early after hardly sleeping the night before (bodyclocks all messed up), took waaaayy too much eph (evil stuff) as had to drive my dad to the airport 50 miles away and was worried about being drowsy.... felt a bit spacey all day but fine... then had an almighy crash/come down in the evening, felt I was dying and was in bed asleep by 10pm 

Soooo had a great sleep anyway, went to gym on nothing but couple of LeanR's and had a cracking workout :thumbup1:

Think defo less is more sometimes when it comes to stims/fatburners....!

So chest today:

*
BENCH:*

warmed up empty bar

40kg x 10

50kg x 10 - slight spotter assist last 5

60kg x 7 - slight spotter assist last 5-6

defo had "RARRRRR" head on 

*INCLINE DB BENCH:*

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 8

12.5kg x 7

...can normally manage 15's but went straight in no rest and was a bit fooked lol

*HAMMER STRENGTH TYPE ISO FLYES:*

25kg (think) x 10.... 3 sets

Head was quite fuzzy after.... think some of the eph from yesterday still kicking round my system a bit lol!

Now having cheat meal and telly night..... :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK

Good cheat Zar??

Also have you come down off the eph yet lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RACK said:


> Good cheat Zar??
> 
> Also have you come down off the eph yet lol


Finally yeah... you know I wasn't 100% yesterday still.... little bit spacey kinda....? Fcking awful stuff hey? Urgh......

Cheat was average. Pizza & Haribo. Not lean enough to need or appreciate it properly I think haha


----------



## RACK

i have to take the eph first thing as I'm up all night if not :cursing:



Zara-Leoni said:


> *Not lean enough to need or appreciate it properly I think haha*


HAHA, ditto on that :lol:

Your strength is coming on quick though, kudos!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RACK said:


> i have to take the eph first thing as I'm up all night if not :cursing:
> 
> HAHA, ditto on that :lol:
> 
> Your strength is coming on quick though, kudos!!


Yeah... amazing what happens if you actually go to the gym eh....? :whistling: 

Joking aside.... REST has prob been the biggest factor there :thumbup1:


----------



## Jimbo 1

Lol eph mucks up my sleep all the time I'm on it same as clen always try to take the last stack @ 3pm,:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Prob worse cos hadn't taken it in a couple of weeks too lol.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

la de da de da...... 

Nice workout tonight. Nothing earth shattering just all went according to plan, still feeling strong with plenty of drive. Rest has defo done me the world of good and was defo what the doctor ordered :thumbup1:

Shoulders tonight:

*
DB Press:*

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 9

12.5kg x 8

*DB Side Raises:*

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 8

*BB Front Raises:*

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 9

*Machine Shoulder Press:*

50kg x 10

50kg x 8

50kg x 6

Then.... decided as was feeling fairly energetic to go for a run round the outside of the fields. Took my mates 2 staffies out with me, ran twice round. Pretty fecking hard going in wet conditions and in strong winds but dammed sight easier to deal with than 45mins trudging along on a treadmill lol :tongue:

Weather has turned vile. I am genetically programmed to cook winter food the second the weather turns haha :tongue: As such theres a big pot of tomato and fresh basil soup cooking, a chicken roasting in the oven and am making some mince and tatties too :thumb:

Then... time to snuggle down under a blanket with dog, cat, kitten and a dvd :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Well I'm clearly a sucker for crap weather as work have decided that in November I will be spending a couple of days in Rosyth...joy. Dockyards sound SUCH fun.....:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Really? Do you know what dates? That's not far from me at all you know..... Approx 15-20 miles I'd say.....


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Really? Do you know what dates? That's not far from me at all you know..... Approx 15-20 miles I'd say.....


3rd and 4th I believe.....will be going home on 4th...


----------



## hackskii

Dont feel bad Zar, it is raining here and in the 60's and 40 degrees lower than last week...Grrrrr

I would like to eat some of your tomato soup..................


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> 3rd and 4th I believe.....will be going home on 4th...


Do you know where ur staying yet??



hackskii said:


> Dont feel bad Zar, it is raining here and in the 60's and 40 degrees lower than last week...Grrrrr
> 
> I would like to eat some of your tomato soup..................


Ach winters not the end of the world I suppose. Mind you... ask me that again in january lol!

Robert was raving about the soup tonight in gym.... he's delighted am in winter mode cos he pays me to make some of his meals so whatever I make he gets lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Trained Back tonight.... not been a full week since last back session way things fell.... and am not going to be able to train fri/sat sunday so trying to fit in everything mon-thurs this week. As such, back was still recovering and little bit sore esp lower back, so kept everything lighter and didnt feel as strong.

Normally do DL first but did chins first as Robert was about to leave and need a spotter. Two things... 1) Theyre much harder if you do them first and not warmed up! and 2) Been doing CG so decided need to do WG as well as rubbish at them so did them tonight.

*Wide Grip Chins:* (all slightly assisted by spotter)

x8 (3 sets)

*Deadlifts:*

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

90kg x 3

100kg x 2

*
Low Pulley V-Handle Rows:*

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 8


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Trained Back tonight.... not been a full week since last back session way things fell.... and am not going to be able to train fri/sat sunday so trying to fit in everything mon-thurs this week. As such, back was still recovering and little bit sore esp lower back, so kept everything lighter and didnt feel as strong.
> 
> Normally do DL first but did chins first as Robert was about to leave and need a spotter. Two things... 1) Theyre much harder if you do them first and not warmed up! and 2) Been doing CG so decided need to do WG as well as rubbish at them so did them tonight.
> 
> *Wide Grip Chins:* (all slightly assisted by spotter)
> 
> x8 (3 sets)
> 
> *Deadlifts:*
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 80kg x 8
> 
> 90kg x 3
> 
> *100kg x 2*
> 
> *Low Pulley V-Handle Rows:*
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 40kg x 8


nice deads zar, hope alls well :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> nice deads zar, hope alls well :thumbup1:


Aye fine Kev.... hows you?


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aye fine Kev.... hows you?


Been really busy zar, hopefully things gonna settle down soon, but then its christmas!! :whistling: :lol: One thing after another at min, training has taken back step but still goin at least twice a week at min. Gonna get back it proper if i ever seem to get chance, mayb im just not trying hard enougth lol.

Will hav a catch up sometime, glad deadlifting going well still :thumbup1:


----------



## TaintedSoul

Wassup doos! Nice dead lifting there I must say. LOL I think the chap I'm doing back with tomorrow can just manage that!


----------



## winger

TaintedSoul said:


> Wassup doos! Nice dead lifting there I must say. LOL I think the chap I'm doing back with tomorrow can just manage that!


Poor guy. :innocent:

Zara, are you close to double your body weight in dead lifts?

If so I think I hate you. :whistling:


----------



## hackskii

TaintedSoul said:


> Wassup doos! Nice dead lifting there I must say. LOL *I think the chap I'm doing tomorrow can just manage that!*


 :lol:

This just reads so wrong in many ways. :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TaintedSoul said:


> Wassup doos! Nice dead lifting there I must say. LOL I think the chap I'm doing back with tomorrow can just manage that!


Yo! Howzit hotshot?

Cheers..... well you can tell him that to annoy him into lifting heavier then 



winger said:


> Poor guy. :innocent:
> 
> Zara, are you close to double your body weight in dead lifts?
> 
> If so I think I hate you. :whistling:


Yeah winger.... that was 120kg and I weigh about 60kg so about spot on yup 



hackskii said:


> :lol:
> 
> This just reads so wrong in many ways. :whistling: :innocent:


Thats cos Sean IS so wrong in so many ways..... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Jimbo 1

Zara-Leoni said:


> Trained Back tonight.... not been a full week since last back session way things fell.... and am not going to be able to train fri/sat sunday so trying to fit in everything mon-thurs this week. As such, back was still recovering and little bit sore esp lower back, so kept everything lighter and didnt feel as strong.
> 
> Normally do DL first but did chins first as Robert was about to leave and need a spotter. Two things... 1) Theyre much harder if you do them first and not warmed up! and 2) Been doing CG so decided need to do WG as well as rubbish at them so did them tonight.
> 
> *Wide Grip Chins:* (all slightly assisted by spotter)
> 
> x8 (3 sets)
> 
> *Deadlifts:*
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 80kg x 8
> 
> 90kg x 3
> 
> 100kg x 2
> 
> *Low Pulley V-Handle Rows:*
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 40kg x 8


Impressed with your dead lifts:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jimbo 1 said:


> Impressed with your dead lifts:thumbup1:


You shouldn't be.... I lifted 20kg more than that the session before lol....


----------



## CJ

I've just started training with a guy who is on cycle and only managed 100kg for 4 on our last back session.

I was fvcking amazed at how poor he was. you're as stroong as him (he weighs 91kg ) and i bet your form was a darn sight better .

120kg is very impressive. I'm 90kg and have just hit the 200kg ish mark for 1 rep. I'm at a similar bodyweight / lifting ability ratio to you.

Do you think you've got the ability to go heavier whilst staying around your current bodyweight ??


----------



## Zara-Leoni

CJones said:


> I've just started training with a guy who is on cycle and only managed 100kg for 4 on our last back session.
> 
> I was fvcking amazed at how poor he was. you're as stroong as him (he weighs 91kg ) and i bet your form was a darn sight better .
> 
> 120kg is very impressive. I'm 90kg and have just hit the 200kg ish mark for 1 rep. I'm at a similar bodyweight / lifting ability ratio to you.
> 
> *Do you think you've got the ability to go heavier whilst staying around your current bodyweight ??*


Yeah definately.... First time I ever deadlifted was around christmas last year and tbh I've prob only every actually done it around 15-20x since then :whistling:


----------



## CJ

Good to hear Zara, did you see an improvement in your physique when you included Deds into your workout programme ?


----------



## TaintedSoul

hackskii said:


> :lol:
> 
> This just reads so wrong in many ways. :whistling: :innocent:


Naaah I'd split him up the centre he'd need a plastic surgeon to put him back together!!



Zara-Leoni said:


> Yo! Howzit hotshot?
> 
> Cheers..... well you can tell him that to annoy him into lifting heavier then


LOL - I would but it seems after the chest session monday he wasnt so keen to train back on Tuesday!! Had every excuse under the sun to avoid it! :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

CJones said:


> Good to hear Zara, did you see an improvement in your physique when you included Deds into your workout programme ?


Yep definately



TaintedSoul said:


> Naaah I'd split him up the centre he'd need a plastic surgeon to put him back together!!


Nice image.....  



TaintedSoul said:


> LOL - I would but it seems after the chest session monday he wasnt so keen to train back on Tuesday!! Had every excuse under the sun to avoid it! :lol:


Hahaha..... ah well you'll have to find someone else to break then pmsl :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

lets see what do I have to update.... err.... nowt :tongue:

No pb's. So anything else is boring.

Moved treadmill back in front of tv.... might even start using it too lol :whistling:

Thats about it really


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Update:

Trained bi's & tri's.... now cannot move arms so good sign 

Stomach probs seem to be a thing of the past now that I've ditched protein powders and replaced with reflex whey refresh.....

Gym is now officially cold enough to store frozen food in.

There endeth the update


----------



## Uriel

moving the treadmill IS cardio lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> moving the treadmill IS cardio lol


Like your thinking :thumb:


----------



## CJ

I often convince myself that inane tasks are CV 

Must get round to doing some soon :whistling:


----------



## suliktribal

Hi scary lady!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

CJones said:


> I often convince myself that inane tasks are CV
> 
> Must get round to doing some soon :whistling:


I try convince myself that housework and dog walking count 



suliktribal said:


> Hi scary lady!


Areet lol


----------



## CJ

Zara-Leoni said:


> I try convince myself that housework and dog walking count
> 
> Areet lol


Dog walking is my fasted high intense CV :lol: who I'm a fvcking kidding. I usually sit in my work van and watch the b&stard run round the field like a maniac


----------



## Zara-Leoni

CJones said:


> Dog walking is my fasted high intense CV :lol: who I'm a fvcking kidding. I usually sit in my work van and watch the b&stard run round the field like a maniac


I'm fitter than my dog.

I'm not entirely sure what that says tbh...... :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Non-training update.

Just spent about 4x as much money as I planned to on things that I dont technically need, but do, online..... 

I also had to buy a new tyre from garage, and a replacement alloy (cue trip to pikey-run scrapyard and having to deal with the fcking bastards :cursing: :cursing: immediately they see you they double the price if ur female, and you have to be fcking sure to lock ur car when u walk away from it etc... pricks :cursing: )

Of course it would help me not have to buy tyres/alloys if next time I decide to chase someone with the car, I ensure they're not standing on a kerb first..... :whistling:

Um... had to buy de-flea and de-worm stuff from vet for Noodle-Cat who is away at my mates getting rogered by her male stud-cat so she dnt bring home any fleas/worms to my baby kitty.

Also had botox re-done (yes, I have it done, yes, I'm that age, yes, it works, no, I dont give a shit what anyone thinks  )

I sortuv am wishing I never got up, its been an expensive day.

I have a date with a zopiclone and a duvet now to stop me spending any more money :lol:

ps. Severe weather warning on tv for us now.... make that a zopiclone, a duvet and an electric blanket!


----------



## winger

Get a sugar Daddy, you are hot enough, trust me.

As far as it being cold, the weather is perfect over here and no more air conditioning, well in the house but the car still needs it..ooopsie :whistling:

How many cats do you have now? Didn't you get a kitty not too long ago?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Get a sugar Daddy, you are hot enough, trust me.
> 
> As far as it being cold, the weather is perfect over here and no more air conditioning, well in the house but the car still needs it..ooopsie :whistling:
> 
> How many cats do you have now? Didn't you get a kitty not too long ago?


Nah winger I am very happy being single :thumb:

I've got 2 cats.... the momma cat, and a kitten she had 9 weeks ago. They ARE pets but its primarily a little money making sideline


----------



## suliktribal

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nah winger I am very happy being single :thumb:
> 
> I've got 2 cats.... the momma cat, and a kitten she had 9 weeks ago. They ARE pets but its primarily a little money making sideline


I'm going to get a Bengal kitten when I move out.

I got a cat last week but had to give it back because it just hid for an entire week and wouldn't come out to eat/drink even.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

suliktribal said:


> I'm going to get a Bengal kitten when I move out.
> 
> I got a cat last week but had to give it back because it just hid for an entire week and wouldn't come out to eat/drink even.


Bengals are awesome


----------



## RACK

Zara-Leoni said:


> Of course it would help me not have to buy tyres/alloys if next time I decide to chase someone with the car, I ensure they're not standing on a kerb first..... :whistling:


AGAIN!!!!!?????

How many times have you done this now lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RACK said:


> AGAIN!!!!!?????
> 
> How many times have you done this now lol


 :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

I'd love a bengal, or a mau, an abyssinian or a savannah. Instead both my cats are white lol. One is fat the other is manic! Winger, when i got my kitten, she wouldn't come out for 2 days to do anything. Had to leave a few biscuits and a bit of milk for her . . They'll come out when they need to, mine took 3 days


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> I'd love a bengal, or a mau, an abyssinian or a savannah. Instead both my cats are white lol. One is fat the other is manic! Winger, when i got my kitten, she wouldn't come out for 2 days to do anything. Had to leave a few biscuits and a bit of milk for her . . They'll come out when they need to, mine took 3 days


A bengal and a silver tabby is what I'd like.....

Update of sorts.

Have managed to strain my achilles tendon and am in fair amount of pain with it :sad: and at the same time also pull a muscle in my lower back and massively aggravate my old rear delt injury. Sodding nightmare.... :cursing:


----------



## PHMG

Zara-Leoni said:


> A bengal and a silver tabby is what I'd like.....
> 
> Update of sorts.
> 
> Have managed to strain my achilles tendon and am in fair amount of pain with it :sad: and at the same time also pull a muscle in my lower back and massively aggravate my old rear delt injury. Sodding nightmare.... :cursing:


Did you fall off a cliff or something.


----------



## Beklet

I feel your pain, literally! Mate told me the main reason for not being able to stand on tiptoe could be ruptured achilles . . Don't think i have that but something's not right


----------



## Hobbio

We've got a couple of cats, just rescue moggies, but Alfie is a massive tabby and is a very handsome cat 

Splodge is a long haired b'stard who turns into a ball of teeth and claws whenever it's time to go out :cursing:

Sucks about your back though, my lower back gives me murder if I don't protect it. How did you manage that one then?

Oh, hello btw :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hello.

Backs fine now thanks


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Update:
> 
> Trained bi's & tri's.... now cannot move arms so good sign
> 
> Stomach probs seem to be a thing of the past now that I've ditched protein powders and replaced with reflex whey refresh.....
> 
> Gym is now officially cold enough to store frozen food in.
> 
> There endeth the update


lmfao i remem that picture of ur gym, it looks fooking freezin, bet it keeps rests between sets down :lol:



Zara-Leoni said:


> I try convince myself that housework and dog walking count


Dog walking is cardio!! surly, unless ur going for walks with byson my big 70 plus kilo akita who has to take more roids than joe lmfao. Then u have to drag him round by his harness. He waddles and i get asked all the time if* HE* is pregnant :lol:



Zara-Leoni said:


> Nah winger I am very happy being single :thumb:
> 
> I've got 2 cats.... the momma cat, and a kitten she had 9 weeks ago. They ARE pets but its primarily a little money making sideline


Pets can earn money, no different than puttin ur wife on the beat!! :lol: jk ffs, Hope all is well anyway zar, ive not looked back to much but seems few injuries been botherin you, glad alls fine now :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> lmfao i remem that picture of ur gym, it looks fooking freezin, bet it keeps rests between sets down :lol:


Damm right....

Roof blew off the gym this week 

Its starting to dry out inside now though but theres still splashy puddles on the floor :laugh:



leafman said:


> Dog walking is cardio!! surly, unless ur going for walks with byson my big 70 plus kilo akita who has to take more roids than joe lmfao. Then u have to drag him round by his harness. He waddles and i get asked all the time if* HE* is pregnant :lol:


funny enough I actually do more dog walking in cold weather lol.... I prefer it. Blue is a big unfit lump at the moment.... :whistling:



leafman said:


> Pets can earn money, no different than puttin ur wife on the beat!! :lol: jk ffs, Hope all is well anyway zar, ive not looked back to much but seems few injuries been botherin you, glad alls fine now :thumbup1:


LMFAO.....

I told you eh that Noodle only had ONE fecking kitten in this litter?

Its an ABSOLUTE cracker though and a girl so am keeping her to breed from too :thumbup1:

The mothers been back to stud but isn't pregnant so she going back monday I think to try again.....

I've not been at Armley for couple months now..... fcking hate it. With a passion. Theres summat odd about the atmosphere in that house mate.... I dunno if its just generally grim or something else but I was getting a sinking feeling in my stomach at the thought of going there. Was getting me down too much so I've been staying at one of two mates houses.... need to find summat more permanant though as its not ideal and I feel am putting them out a bit.


----------



## Bettyboo

glad your back is better Zara, god mine is not grr. How is the kitten...pics are soo cute 

T x


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Damm right....
> 
> *funny enough I actually do more dog walking in cold weather lol.... I prefer it. Blue is a big unfit lump at the moment....* :whistling:
> 
> LMFAO.....
> 
> *I told you eh that Noodle only had ONE fecking kitten in this litter?*
> 
> *Its an ABSOLUTE cracker though and a girl so am keeping her to breed from too * :thumbup1:
> 
> *The mothers been back to stud but isn't pregnant so she going back monday I think to try again.....*
> 
> I've not been at Armley for couple months now..... fcking hate it. With a passion. Theres summat odd about the atmosphere in that house mate.... I dunno if its just generally grim or something else but I was getting a sinking feeling in my stomach at the thought of going there. Was getting me down too much so I've been staying at one of two mates houses.... need to find summat more permanant though as its not ideal and I feel am putting them out a bit.


I gotta take byson during colder weather due to fact he cant make it past end of street on a hot day, its not even funny i feel proper sorry for him, trying to cut his tablets down buts vets say he will have to take em forever, gutted. Its just all water people must think im feeding him allsorts :lol: I see people stare when i walk past 

And i seen pics of ur kitten on fb, i think i did anyway lol. Nothing wrong with trying to get more of the fluffy lil beasts hehe, typical that u only got one :whistling: Im hoping bella is gonna fall on heat soon, she has had two heats since last lot of pups so im hoping next time i can try make somat happen :lol: Im gonna split them up over night so there gaggin for it next day :whistling:

And as for that house in armly :lol: :lol: You prob see why i didnt like being there! It seemed to drag me down and depress me, felt very strange tbh, as if i should just wrap a rope round my neck and take a leap :lol: (mayb i should have mentioned this first haha) if i hear of anywere more errr suitable ill let you know :thumbup1:

And now ive used ur journal for a catch up ill leave u in peace


----------



## Dazza

Just keep an eye on that achillies tendon, very easy to let it flare up into tendinitis if unchecked


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bettyboo said:


> glad your back is better Zara, god mine is not grr. How is the kitten...pics are soo cute
> 
> T x


Its not better lol... its fcked. Been fcked for years prob always will be lol 

Kitteh is awsome ta.... still needs a name bless her though!



leafman said:


> I gotta take byson during colder weather due to fact he cant make it past end of street on a hot day, its not even funny i feel proper sorry for him, trying to cut his tablets down buts vets say he will have to take em forever, gutted. Its just all water people must think im feeding him allsorts :lol: I see people stare when i walk past
> 
> And i seen pics of ur kitten on fb, i think i did anyway lol. Nothing wrong with trying to get more of the fluffy lil beasts hehe, typical that u only got one :whistling: Im hoping bella is gonna fall on heat soon, she has had two heats since last lot of pups so im hoping next time i can try make somat happen :lol: Im gonna split them up over night so there gaggin for it next day :whistling:
> 
> And as for that house in armly :lol: :lol: You prob see why i didnt like being there! It seemed to drag me down and depress me, felt very strange tbh, as if i should just wrap a rope round my neck and take a leap :lol: (mayb i should have mentioned this first haha) if i hear of anywere more errr suitable ill let you know :thumbup1:
> 
> And now ive used ur journal for a catch up ill leave u in peace


Lol.... Well I already got one person wanting to put a deposit for kitten from next litter and she not even pregnant yet!!! All on the basis of that album on FB lol. I really must get some of the pics onto here 

You aint fcking kidding about that house mate... seriously! I start thinking about driving down... soon as I picture being in that house and I feel sick to my stomach. Been a few dramas/incidents there too that are totally out of character for the ppl concerned. And dont even start me on going downstairs to put the gas/electric on.

No. Something is very, very wrong with that house and I've no desire to set foot in it again.

Vince has changed locks or summat and I been unable to get hold of him to get new keys.... suits me tbh. Excuse to look for another place.

Need to get a catch up with you sometime soon anyway... been ages!



Dazzza said:


> Just keep an eye on that achillies tendon, very easy to let it flare up into tendinitis if unchecked


It'll be fine I have a fool proof method. Has worked fine for years.

1) Take strong painkillers

2) Ignore any pain still felt and carry on regardless

3) Take more painkillers

....this goes on for a bit then you are better :thumbup1:


----------



## Dazza

Hah i like your way of thinking, i couldn't id just fall apart job doesn't help mind

Ever thought about giving cissus a shot, worked wonders for my back

Nice to hear about the kitteh, i used to hate the things until my mate got three of the buggers, they're madder than a box of frogs and i love em to bits


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Its not better lol... its fcked. Been fcked for years prob always will be lol
> 
> Kitteh is awsome ta.... still needs a name bless her though!
> 
> Lol.... Well I already got one person wanting to put a deposit for kitten from next litter and she not even pregnant yet!!! All on the basis of that album on FB lol.* I really must get some of the pics onto here *  You aint fcking kidding about that house mate... seriously! I start thinking about driving down... soon as I picture being in that house and I feel sick to my stomach. Been a few dramas/incidents there too that are totally out of character for the ppl concerned. And dont even start me on going downstairs to put the gas/electric on.
> 
> No. Something is very, very wrong with that house and I've no desire to set foot in it again.
> 
> Vince has changed locks or summat and I been unable to get hold of him to get new keys.... suits me tbh. Excuse to look for another place.
> 
> Need to get a catch up with you sometime soon anyway... been ages!
> 
> :


weres this cat then? hehe, hows things? if ur down over xmas zar, will av to catch up for drink  kev


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> weres this cat then? hehe, hows things? if ur down over xmas zar, will av to catch up for drink  kev


YO!

Aye I'll be there and there abouts over christmas..... Whole load of mates (none of them FROM Leeds) have arranged our NYE celebrations for Leeds this year too lol.... all booked into same hotel etc as we always do, should be interesting  Got another two nights out there in Dec too.... Gonna be skint ffs lol.

I've an entire album of pics of the still unnamed kitty on FB she is awesome hehe! :thumbup1:

I have clearly utterly ruined her though cos she's a spoiled demanding little madam lmao  Her poor mother is away at my friends place getting mated now... I feel a bit guilty that she's living out in the kennels in this weather though esp with snow on the way :blink:

Can you upload pics directly from iPhone to here?? If so, major pic whoring shall occur 

What you been up to? I had viral tonsillitis and all sorts lol.... fcking unhealthy I was.... proper dying. Over it now, still on the antibiotics though. Caught it off my mate when we went out horseriding in Pudsey kinda way other week.... I was bad but she was worse - ended up in hospital for a week getting tested for viral menigitis and all sorts! :blink: I had a lucky escape it seems!


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> YO!
> 
> Aye I'll be there and there abouts over christmas..... Whole load of mates (none of them FROM Leeds) have arranged our NYE celebrations for Leeds this year too lol.... all booked into same hotel etc as we always do, should be interesting  Got another two nights out there in Dec too.... Gonna be skint ffs lol.
> 
> I've an entire album of pics of the still unnamed kitty on FB she is awesome hehe! :thumbup1:
> 
> I have clearly utterly ruined her though cos she's a spoiled demanding little madam lmao  Her poor mother is away at my friends place getting mated now... I feel a bit guilty that she's living out in the kennels in this weather though esp with snow on the way :blink:
> 
> Can you upload pics directly from iPhone to here?? If so, major pic whoring shall occur
> 
> What you been up to? I had viral tonsillitis and all sorts lol.... fcking unhealthy I was.... proper dying. Over it now, still on the antibiotics though. Caught it off my mate when we went out horseriding in Pudsey kinda way other week.... I was bad but she was worse - ended up in hospital for a week getting tested for viral menigitis and all sorts! :blink: I had a lucky escape it seems!


Ive had tonsilitis or however the fuk its spelt before, also had ananoids out like my lil girl, horrible when they start playing up like, hope ur better now! Im off out 18th over xmas so if ur about let me kno or ill seek u out for a drink lol, ive deleted all my contacts off my iphone by accident lol, im meetin up with a pal from boro not seen him in ten year so gonna be interesting night lolol. Not been up to much tbh zar, waiting to get paid on 14th then its gonna be mad rush to get everything sorted for christmas lol, i spent all my cash, got a car (audi a6 on a m reg) coz i hated the people carrier bus type of thing with dodgy heating lmao. Bargain from ebay it was lol.

Hope the mummy cat gets well and trully duffed up and u get a decent litter lol she b fine, im sure bella my bitch is due to be on heat but ive lost track of it all now lol, think she has had 2 heats now since last pups and if that is case it shouldnt be long till i have some more. I just hope nothing happened when that last pup came out late the next day last time, gonna wait till next year and if she has another heat without pups im gonna pay to get her checked out. If somat is wrong ill get another bitch lolol.

And i think that is the basis of my sad life put into a couple of sentences, ohh training gettin better now just starting to put some weight back on and just come back on course. Ahh and as for the iphone picture thing im not sure z, if u can do it i dont know how. Anyway speak soon  kev


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Ive had tonsilitis or however the fuk its spelt before, also had ananoids out like my lil girl, horrible when they start playing up like, hope ur better now! Im off out 18th over xmas so if ur about let me kno or ill seek u out for a drink lol, ive deleted all my contacts off my iphone by accident lol, im meetin up with a pal from boro not seen him in ten year so gonna be interesting night lolol. Not been up to much tbh zar, waiting to get paid on 14th then its gonna be mad rush to get everything sorted for christmas lol, i spent all my cash, got a car (audi a6 on a m reg) coz i hated the people carrier bus type of thing with dodgy heating lmao. Bargain from ebay it was lol.
> 
> Hope the mummy cat gets well and trully duffed up and u get a decent litter lol she b fine, im sure bella my bitch is due to be on heat but ive lost track of it all now lol, think she has had 2 heats now since last pups and if that is case it shouldnt be long till i have some more. I just hope nothing happened when that last pup came out late the next day last time, gonna wait till next year and if she has another heat without pups im gonna pay to get her checked out. If somat is wrong ill get another bitch lolol.
> 
> And i think that is the basis of my sad life put into a couple of sentences, ohh training gettin better now just starting to put some weight back on and just come back on course. Ahh and as for the iphone picture thing im not sure z, if u can do it i dont know how. Anyway speak soon  kev


Aye 18th I'll be around defo give us a shout.... are you still on same no? FB me it just incase.

Aye that bloody cat better get knocked up properly this time lmao 

Have you mated bella both seasons and nowt like? Thats a bit odd eh? Mind last xmas this time you had all them puppies haha  Fcking snows starting now like last xmas and all though grrrr :cursing:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aye 18th I'll be around defo give us a shout.... are you still on same no? FB me it just incase.
> 
> Aye that bloody cat better get knocked up properly this time lmao
> 
> Have you mated bella both seasons and nowt like? Thats a bit odd eh? Mind last xmas this time you had all them puppies haha  Fcking snows starting now like last xmas and all though grrrr :cursing:


I took her out of garden with the male on her first heat after having the pups so she had a rest then since then she has been back in garden with him. Im pretty sure she has had another heat and nowts happened but cant b sure. Ill put bit more effort into it next year, now she has had the year to rest hopefully next year ill hav pups. Otherwise like i say ill hav to get her checked out.

And yea im on same number, its just ive deleted all my contact numbers off my iphone like a bell end so i dont have no numbers lol. Will message u it on fb zar and will giv u shout on 18th. I think im off out this sat aswell lol. Will speak soon and were is ur training updates?? hehe kev


----------



## Jem

Yo yo just a flyby of certain diaries ....so you know I'm still alive xxx


----------



## ausbuilt

Zara-Leoni said:


> The max dose of T3 for men is recommended at 100mg.... I take max 50mg/day. I do know of one (much bigger) woman who uses 75mgs but for our size, I'd say 50mgs is plenty. Going on approx 4:1, you would then use 12.5mgs T4/day also.


I know this is old.. but just thought for information purposes, it would be worth pointing out that its the other way around.. so 50mcg of t4 is said to convert to 12.5mcg of t3.

in hypothyroid patients, supplementing both t4 and t3 is still quite controversial, as the standard is to provide t4, and let the body convert it to t3

(http://www.altsupportthyroid.org/t3/t3medrefs2.php).

However following your logic, and there's nothing intrinsically wrong with it, if you want to administer both in the correct 4:1 ration, than you would take 50mcg t4 and 12.5mcg t3..

just in case you haven't already picked this up for your next comp..


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ausbuilt said:


> I know this is old.. but just thought for information purposes, it would be worth pointing out that its the other way around.. so 50mcg of t4 is said to convert to 12.5mcg of t3.
> 
> in hypothyroid patients, supplementing both t4 and t3 is still quite controversial, as the standard is to provide t4, and let the body convert it to t3
> 
> (http://www.altsupportthyroid.org/t3/t3medrefs2.php).
> 
> However following your logic, and there's nothing intrinsically wrong with it, if you want to administer both in the correct 4:1 ration, than you would take 50mcg t4 and 12.5mcg t3..
> 
> just in case you haven't already picked this up for your next comp..


Yeah your right the higher amount is T4 and thats how I've always done it I dunno why I wrote it that way must have been dieting/low carbs at the time or summat lmao


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Yo yo just a flyby of certain diaries ....so you know I'm still alive xxx


Alive? Appropriate word wasnt that the name of that film where they are trapped in the snow?

I've been LITERALLY snowed in since the weekend. As in, ACTUAL snowed in. Not like all this bollox reading on FB from English folk with a foot of snow  :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

Don't bloody start me - came back from Yorkshire yesterday - trains ran on time, blizzards in Sheffield and Chesterfield, but it was OK, if cold. Today, in the pansy south, there's a little bit of ice, and half the bloody trains into London are cancelled - WTF????


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Don't bloody start me - came back from Yorkshire yesterday - trains ran on time, blizzards in Sheffield and Chesterfield, but it was OK, if cold. Today, in the pansy south, there's a little bit of ice, and half the bloody trains into London are cancelled - WTF????


Ha.... all my Leeds mates are cracking up and crying now about this foot or so of snow they've got right now....... got no sympathy considering we have about 3ft and -15 degrees and been snowed in since the weekend. Their idea of "snowed in" is "dont want to go out" unlike mine of "physically cannot go out" lol!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Pretty much goes without saying cant get to the gym lol.

Shovelling snow and treadmill in the house shall have to be enough for now..... 

TBH though.... treadmills not getting as much milage as it could cos I fcking hate cardio :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## hackskii

Wow, and I thought our weather was bad, it was 71 degrees today here. :confused1:

If it is any consolation Zar, I wish I was snowed in with you too:devil2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Wow, and I thought our weather was bad, it was 71 degrees today here. :confused1:
> 
> If it is any consolation Zar, I wish I was snowed in with you too:devil2:


Awww hacks you ol' romantic you..... err... hang on...... waittaminute.... :confused1:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## PHMG




----------



## Zara-Leoni

PowerHouseMcGru said:


>


lol ok....


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Alive? Appropriate word wasnt that the name of that film where they are trapped in the snow?
> 
> I've been LITERALLY snowed in since the weekend. As in, ACTUAL snowed in. Not like all this bollox reading on FB from English folk with a foot of snow  :cursing:


pmsl is it gone now ? we just have rain now ....hope it stays that way too ....just booooored to tears with face book and net in general tbh .....and I'm getting all domesticated ffs ...xx


----------



## leafman

I have jack sh1t to say, but just passing threw  Went out on p1ss last night for first time in 10 month or so and i feel bad asa dog now  Im only just sobering up hehe.

Ohh and jem kno exactly what u mean about gettin bored of fb and net lol, i been reading again latly and realised how much i been missin it (yes i can read  ).

Right im off. leafy


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> pmsl is it gone now ? we just have rain now ....hope it stays that way too ....just booooored to tears with face book and net in general tbh .....and I'm getting all domesticated ffs ...xx


I've been house bound for 5 weeks.

Somehow I've managed to accumulate more relationship type dramas than when am out the house.... :confused1:

Fcking internet/mobile phones pms!

Dug my way out now..... god help the world haha!



leafman said:


> I have jack sh1t to say, but just passing threw  Went out on p1ss last night for first time in 10 month or so and i feel bad asa dog now  Im only just sobering up hehe.
> 
> Ohh and jem kno exactly what u mean about gettin bored of fb and net lol, i been reading again latly and realised how much i been missin it (yes i can read  ).
> 
> Right im off. leafy


lmao kev... do u know I am trying to type with the kitten lying ON the keyboard... just kinda shoving her out the way a bit and hitting the key. Spoiled little witch dnt even move :lol:


----------



## suliktribal

Bless!!! Kitteh!

You DO have a heart, Zara!!!

I see your kitteh's on FB. Although you didn't accept my friend request!


----------



## rs007

bump for pics?

:whistling:

:lol:

Nah, in all seriousness - this year is coming to a close now. You had planned on competing at a couple of points, but real life etc got in the way.

Where is your head at RE competing in 2011? Is it awn? Or furthest thing from your mind?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Not been here since december, yet only on the 2nd page..... I see journals are going well them pmsl.... 

Ok current status. Got halfway through comp diet under James Llewellin then found out my mums got terminal cancer, rescheduled my show and that one got cancelled so put things on hold.... however weight etc seems to be fairly stable at a couple of lbs above where at got to with my diet so not too worried.

I still aim to do a show this year but not yet decided what. Got a feeling I might be on a hiding to nothing with the UKBFF so I might do the NABBA UK in Nov.... need to phone James and discuss, but he's just starting olympia prep and I got time so no rush


----------



## OJay

Good luck whatever show you choose, do you know why James seems to have stopped posting?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

OJay said:


> Good luck whatever show you choose, do you know why James seems to have stopped posting?


Thanks, He's just busy with clients etc, I'll give him a wee nudge but as said he's just started Olympia prep which is a HUUUUGE deal so his head prob not in forums etc


----------



## OJay

Very true just wanted to give him some support 

Wish could afford to have him prep me through an off season then show prep but won't be able to afford it this year so may have to be just a contest prep I get someone for


----------



## Zara-Leoni

OJay said:


> Good luck whatever show you choose, do you know why James seems to have stopped posting?





OJay said:


> Very true just wanted to give him some support
> 
> Wish could afford to have him prep me through an off season then show prep but won't be able to afford it this year so may have to be just a contest prep I get someone for


I've texted him to say ppl are asking for him. Even if he dnt manage to get on here am sure he'll appreciate that 

If you can manage it I highly recommend him, he's very good


----------



## OJay

His results speak for themselves, the price he gave me per month is very reasonable really just trouble is gotta get finances right first and priorities straight.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Right, nobody wants to hear a recall of what I ate etc (yaaawwwwwwn...... :yawn: )

So, today I went for a fish pedicure, bought some red glass goblets and matt black glass ones too out of M&S :thumbup1: (very medeival/gothic looking, love 'em), got given flowers by my mate (cos I always complain nobody buys me flowers  ) and got some admin sorted.

Oh aye.... and my mate gave me "Game of Thrones" season one on DVD to watch so thats my night sorted.... 

Far more interesting than "ate some chicken....." bollox


----------



## coflex

good luck with your comeback zara.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

coflex said:


> good luck with your comeback zara.


Nothing stopped and never went anywhere mate, just stopped posting on here for a while 

Thanks for the well wishes though :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK

Let me know what Game Of Thrones is like Z, I missed it on sky but will buy it if it's any good. I need something to watch until Spartacus Gods Of The Arena comes out to buy.

Oh and I'm in the Members Journals now I've hung my trunks up for a bit (no pout pics in there yet to have a go at though haha)


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RACK said:


> Let me know what Game Of Thrones is like Z, I missed it on sky but will buy it if it's any good. I need something to watch until Spartacus Gods Of The Arena comes out to buy.
> 
> Oh and I'm in the Members Journals now I've hung my trunks up for a bit (no pout pics in there yet to have a go at though haha)


Buy it...... errrr..... Aye. :whistling:

Would you like to watch it....?


----------



## winger

Good luck with your prep Zara!

Signed, your number one stalker fan..lol

For the record, no stalker travels 9 hours on a plane after a 6 hour plane flight, that's how I roll.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Good luck with your prep Zara!
> 
> Signed, your number one stalker fan..lol
> 
> For the record, no stalker travels 9 hours on a plane after a 6 hour plane flight, that's how I roll.


Duuuuude how the hell are ya? :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

I am doing very well and thanks for asking.

Wishing you all the best.


----------



## leafman

Game of thrones is ace zar, and i wanna know what u ate if it was pizza chips and beans like im currently munching  Will go and have lil look at what ya been up to, kittens are ace aswell, i still not got kno pups  ah well it will be the little rats turn soon hehe

speak soon z kev


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> I am doing very well and thanks for asking.
> 
> Wishing you all the best.


Glad to hear it, much love to you and your equally awesome twin (I see him lurking but not posting lol) 



leafman said:


> Game of thrones is ace zar, and i wanna know what u ate if it was pizza chips and beans like im currently munching  Will go and have lil look at what ya been up to, kittens are ace aswell, i still not got kno pups  ah well it will be the little rats turn soon hehe
> 
> speak soon z kev


Ohhhhh well I've finished watching it (Note to RACK - MUST watch it is awesome!!) and am gutted that I have to wait for the next series now!!!!! So, have ordered the first book (apparently there are 6) to read and am gonna now have to read them to see what happens haha! The ending of the last episode was amaaaaazing!!

Pizza, chips and beans? I wish, you super-fast metabolismed little shit!  :lol: In saying that, I am pretty much eating what I want at the moment, just trying to keep protein up. Seem to be still looking tolerable. Praise be to the Gods of GH..... :whistling: 

Need to have a good old think and start counting the weeks to what show I plan to do though. I need a bit more structure, I always feel better that way.

Noodles litter is sold, Lorelei's litter of 7 is still here as they are still young but most of them are booked, theres only one left and I've had a few enquiries :thumbup1: (I only advertised once, for Noodles litter and am still getting calls so its all good). Noodle has been covered again just waiting to see if she's taken, and MiMi is HUGELY in season but she's only 11 months and I wanted her to be a year old before getting her covered, however she is screaming the fecking house down so I dunno. I wanted to leave her til her next season so she's a year old and theres a bigger gap between hers and Noodles litter but gawd almighty she is doing my head in haha!!

Did you not get your bitch mated in the end? I thought I saw on FB that you did?


----------



## paul81

not wanting to cause trouble or anything but......

Thrones aint a patch on Spartacus


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Not seen Spartacus yet so cant comment but Game Of Thrones will be hard to beat.....!

In other news, I've had to move Lorelei and her 7 kittens downstairs as they are starting to use my bare skin as a climbing apparatus as I (attempt to) sleep! Am now faced with new regulations too that gotta get all breeding ragdolls and their offspring DNA tested for HCM and microchipped before they can go on active register so the price of kittens is about to go up!

Oh yeah - gym, diet, lifted some heavy stuff, ate some chicken blah blah blah.....


----------



## Replicator

Game of Thrones and Spartacus are both awesome in their own right

and

good luck Zara


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Replicator said:


> Game of Thrones and Spartacus are both awesome in their own right
> 
> and
> 
> good luck Zara


Cheers for the wishes of luck buddy, its more effort I need to make though


----------



## PHMG

So when was your show cancelled? You in shape now?


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Glad to hear it, much love to you and your equally awesome twin (I see him lurking but not posting lol)
> 
> Ohhhhh well I've finished watching it (Note to RACK - MUST watch it is awesome!!) and am gutted that I have to wait for the next series now!!!!! So, have ordered the first book (apparently there are 6) to read and am gonna now have to read them to see what happens haha! The ending of the last episode was amaaaaazing!!
> 
> Pizza, chips and beans? I wish, you super-fast metabolismed little shit!  :lol: In saying that, I am pretty much eating what I want at the moment, just trying to keep protein up. Seem to be still looking tolerable. Praise be to the Gods of GH..... :whistling:
> 
> Need to have a good old think and start counting the weeks to what show I plan to do though. I need a bit more structure, I always feel better that way.
> 
> Noodles litter is sold, Lorelei's litter of 7 is still here as they are still young but most of them are booked, theres only one left and I've had a few enquiries :thumbup1: (I only advertised once, for Noodles litter and am still getting calls so its all good). Noodle has been covered again just waiting to see if she's taken, and MiMi is HUGELY in season but she's only 11 months and I wanted her to be a year old before getting her covered, however she is screaming the fecking house down so I dunno. I wanted to leave her til her next season so she's a year old and theres a bigger gap between hers and Noodles litter but gawd almighty she is doing my head in haha!!
> 
> Did you not get your bitch mated in the end? I thought I saw on FB that you did?


No  no pups again this heat, she due back on about decem so gonna use a stud dog next time, she too dominant over my dog i think, im gutted coz have family and friends waiting for a litter! Glad it going well with the lil cats, i been seein them on fb, actually cute as far as cats go lol

Hope things go well with whatever show ya decide on, if threw this way anytime giz shout  speak soon


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> No  no pups again this heat, she due back on about decem so gonna use a stud dog next time, she too dominant over my dog i think, im gutted coz have family and friends waiting for a litter! Glad it going well with the lil cats, i been seein them on fb, actually cute as far as cats go lol
> 
> Hope things go well with whatever show ya decide on, if threw this way anytime giz shout  speak soon


Errrr think its safe to say we'll all be at the Leeds show Kev so come and join us 

Even if I decide not to go to the actual show itself, join us for drinkies :thumbup1:

They're dammed cute. I need to start spamming uk-m with kitten pics, they've all sold fast though, 3 litters and only one left and they cant go for another 3 weeks.

Stud dog sounds like a sensible plan. Such a shame Blue is neutered or I'd have got a female AB, He truly is a faultless dog!! Did you get a home for that bitch you had recently??


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Zara-Leoni said:


> Errrr think its safe to say we'll all be at the Leeds show


Sorry, what show and when?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Sorry, what show and when?


UKBFF North East Championships 2nd Oct, Leeds town hall, usually starts about 12


----------



## PHMG

Zara-Leoni said:


> UKBFF North East Championships 2nd Oct, Leeds town hall, usually starts about 12


What class is it zara?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Thought I'd write an ACTUAL training and diet update. I'll try not to bore ppl too much :rolleye:

Just trained home from training legs. Love it when I have the gym to myself so I go late sometimes 

Warmed up with 40kg extensions

Squatted... One warm up set

3 working sets.

Finished :thumb:

Currently enjoying some excellent PWO nutrition which encompasses all my "Micro" nutrients...... Micro Whey and Micro Chips :thumbup1: :lol:

Breast of chicken coming up before bed.

My methods are very simple. Lift heavy things and eat a lot of protein.

Simple is good. People over analyse things I feel


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Thought I'd write an ACTUAL training and diet update. I'll try not to bore ppl too much :rolleye:
> 
> Just trained home from training legs. Love it when I have the gym to myself so I go late sometimes
> 
> Warmed up with 40kg extensions
> 
> Squatted... One warm up set
> 
> 3 working sets.
> 
> Finished :thumb:
> 
> Currently enjoying some excellent *PWO nutrition which encompasses all my "Micro" nutrients...... Micro Whey and Micro Chips * :thumbup1: :lol:
> 
> aha!


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Simple is good. People over analyse things I feel


I am very simple. :wacko:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> I am very simple. :wacko:


You and me both Scott....


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> You and me both Scott....


Thanks.

Yesterday I was feeling sad for my wife and I told her if I ever upset her that I was sorry.

She started crying.

I was trying to make her feel good, I know it worked but I dont like to see her cry.

I paid off the house last week and they are giving us a check for over 900 bucks back for overpayment.

No car payments, and just a few hundred on the credit cards I will zero tomorrow.

After that a small loan on the solar panels and we are done.

Sad that I thought I would be happier once the house was paid off, I am but I feel like I need to do something else.

Probably put too much energy in that and now need to let it go, and live.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yesterday I was feeling sad for my wife and I told her if I ever upset her that I was sorry.
> 
> She started crying.
> 
> I was trying to make her feel good, I know it worked but I dont like to see her cry.
> 
> I paid off the house last week and they are giving us a check for over 900 bucks back for overpayment.
> 
> No car payments, and just a few hundred on the credit cards I will zero tomorrow.
> 
> After that a small loan on the solar panels and we are done.
> 
> Sad that I thought I would be happier once the house was paid off, I am but I feel like I need to do something else.
> 
> Probably put too much energy in that and now need to let it go, and live.


I can imagine why you would think that though Scott..... I'm always thinking that I'll be happier earning more as there's a list of stuff I want. Fact is though, yes, getting them will make me happy, but after I have them there will be something else I want. Human nature that.

Look on the bright side though buddy, you are now in an enviable position of having done these sensible things and can relax in those areas :thumbup1:

Now - on another bright side, I did "pay it forward" as promised regarding the melatonin.... shared with a couple buddies of mine who were having sleep problems :thumbup1: and ALSO.... every time I feel run down I think of you, and stick a teaspoon of bicarbonate of soda in a glass of water and drink it 2-3x a day and I swear it helps!! So you see, not only have you provided for your wife and daughter, your other actions have had a positive effect on other peoples lives  x


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> I can imagine why you would think that though Scott..... I'm always thinking that I'll be happier earning more as there's a list of stuff I want. Fact is though, yes, getting them will make me happy, but after I have them there will be something else I want. Human nature that.
> 
> Look on the bright side though buddy, you are now in an enviable position of having done these sensible things and can relax in those areas :thumbup1:
> 
> Now - on another bright side, I did "pay it forward" as promised regarding the melatonin.... shared with a couple buddies of mine who were having sleep problems :thumbup1: and ALSO.... every time I feel run down I think of you, and stick a teaspoon of bicarbonate of soda in a glass of water and drink it 2-3x a day and I swear it helps!! So you see, not only have you provided for your wife and daughter, your other actions have had a positive effect on other peoples lives  x


Oh, I am totally flattered and am speechless.

Wow, you reset my faith in humanity big time and actually made me feel guilty.

Not guilty as you know it, but guilty as I should do more for others and even family.

Wow, Zara, you are a keeper, and anything I can do to help you, just ask.

Paying it foreword is a great thing, and for you to compliment me only makes me more humble.

Wow, you opened my eyes today to the possibility that we all can help others, and helping others helps self.

Zar, you are a diamond in the rough, special in every way, and shine with your ways.

Love you

Let me know if you need anything.

Let me know if you need a friend.

Let me know if you want a shoulder to cry on.

I will be there.

You made my day girl.


----------



## hackskii

You made my day big time.

Wow, am very impressed......


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Oh, I am totally flattered and am speechless.
> 
> Wow, you reset my faith in humanity big time and actually made me feel guilty.
> 
> Not guilty as you know it, but guilty as I should do more for others and even family.
> 
> Wow, Zara, you are a keeper, and anything I can do to help you, just ask.
> 
> Paying it foreword is a great thing, and for you to compliment me only makes me more humble.
> 
> Wow, you opened my eyes today to the possibility that we all can help others, and helping others helps self.
> 
> Zar, you are a diamond in the rough, special in every way, and shine with your ways.
> 
> Love you
> 
> Let me know if you need anything.
> 
> Let me know if you need a friend.
> 
> Let me know if you want a shoulder to cry on.
> 
> I will be there.
> 
> You made my day girl.


I've cried on your shoulder a few times already Scott. Daresay I will again some day 

I'm sure you do more than you realise already mate 

I'm just back from my friends daughters 8th birthday party. At this hour!! (2am for the yanks lol  ). I've known my friend since we were 14/15 so am very fond of her kids. Did the whole "Aunty Zara" thing.... did all the girls nails, then they got little face masks on etc bless. I think I'm almost getting maternal in my old age :lol: I had a great time finding presents for her birthday as I missed out on the first years of her life as we'd lost touch, I only have a nephew, so its great having a little girl to buy pink things for 

Got back in my house and now getting accosted by 7 kittens, 3 cats and one dog....... No rest for the wicked


----------



## LOCUST

I want a cat !!! had 1 all my life now at my parents since ive got my own place 6 years ago i miss one so bad..


----------



## adlewar

LOCUST said:


> I want a cat !!! had 1 all my life now at my parents since ive got my own place 6 years ago i miss one so bad..


my cats just had 3 kittens (5 weeks ago) shame your so far away....

sorry to butt in..........


----------



## Zara-Leoni

LOCUST said:


> I want a cat !!! had 1 all my life now at my parents since ive got my own place 6 years ago i miss one so bad..


I have 10 at the moment........ had 12 til 2 weeks ago when the 2 kittens from Noodles litter left!

There's 7 kittens plus my 3 girls. The kittens are 8 weeks old nearly, they'll leave in a couple of weeks then I have a few weeks rest, but not much as one of my other girls is pregnant lol.



adlewar said:


> my cats just had 3 kittens (5 weeks ago) shame your so far away....
> 
> sorry to butt in..........


Hey feel free.... not like there's any training in this journal :lol:

Stick some pics up for me to awww over please  Never know.... you might get some homes from it too


----------



## LOCUST

Pics are needed im afraid zara


----------



## Zara-Leoni

LOCUST said:


> Pics are needed im afraid zara




Different kitten each pic.... My awesome american bulldog. 2nd pic from Noodles last litter and 1st pic from Loreleis current one


----------



## Zara-Leoni

More kittehs....


----------



## Guest

my favourite breed of dog! is he/she a johnson or scott performance?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ricky23 said:


> my favourite breed of dog! is he/she a johnson or scott performance?


Scott type mate.... my neighbour and friend few doors down has a male and female johnson type, quite a bit heavier build.

My boy is a diamond, could not ever wish for a better dog, not ever. I love him to bits


----------



## LOCUST

The wife wants to know if you can post one from Scotland to Essex lol.

What breed are they ?


----------



## Patsy

Zara-Leoni said:


> View attachment 60483
> View attachment 60484
> 
> 
> Different kitten each pic.... My awesome american bulldog. 2nd pic from Noodles last litter and 1st pic from Loreleis current one


What a beautiful looking dog look at his eyes! Great pic.


----------



## Replicator

Nice pics and since were on cats for a few post Zara thought i would pop one up of the better half's cat LEO hes 14 now ! 12 in the pic

View attachment 60510


----------



## Zara-Leoni

LOCUST said:


> The wife wants to know if you can post one from Scotland to Essex lol.
> 
> What breed are they ?


Delivery could be arranged lol... they're ragdolls 



PatWelsh said:


> What a beautiful looking dog look at his eyes! Great pic.


His name is Blue 



Replicator said:


> Nice pics and since were on cats for a few post Zara thought i would pop one up of the better half's cat LEO hes 14 now ! 12 in the pic
> 
> View attachment 60510


Aww he's fab and great name too! :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

Any way back on track ..........whats on today in the gym or is it a day off ....................food wise by previous I reckon you will be having some chicken LOL :thumb:


----------



## hackskii

I liked that video of blue in the snow, also your accent sounds very nice.


----------



## latblaster

You're looking good, & doing well. Keep up all the hard work...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Replicator said:


> Any way back on track ..........whats on today in the gym or is it a day off ....................food wise by previous I reckon you will be having some chicken LOL :thumb:


Day off. Took my dog to visit my mate. We were organising the next fundraising event for the Scottish Staffordshire Bull Terrier Rescue.... which is going to be a BBQ held on the field at the gym :thumbup1:

I'm also in the process of trying to find a good dog obidience trainer and/or a dog agility group. I want to let them use our field at the gym which has good parking facilities and is on a bus route etc free of charge. In return they offer 2 places per session free of charge to disadvantaged persons/dogs of my choosing. Could be people in need or dogs from rescue who would benefit from it.

Some people who have very bad lives have dogs that they love and commonly its bull breeds and also commonly the dogs lack discipline and direction. I feel that offering people the chance to train their dogs properly not only will benefit the dogs, but build up their own self esteem, give them a sense of pride and achievement, and help give them a focus and something to do other than get in trouble/drink/take drugs etc. Our gym is run as a charity on the same principles.

Wee dog is shattered tonight now he's had a busy couple of days, took him to a serenity BBQ last night (serenity is a charity project for recovering alcoholics and addicts, I have a couple of childhood friends who are in recovery so went along to support them). He ran riot all last night and today playing with other dogs and is snoring for Scotland now 

As for the food..... tonight I am having fish.

My dog, cats and kittens however are having:

11 lambs kidneys

1 small roast chicken

500gms fresh anchovies

200gms thinly sliced rare roast beef

150gms sliced butter roasted chicken

150gms lemon sole

Its not a bad life being one of my pets 



hackskii said:


> I liked that video of blue in the snow, also your accent sounds very nice.


Blue has fun in the snow 



latblaster said:


> You're looking good, & doing well. Keep up all the hard work...


Cheers buddy


----------



## Replicator

If thats whats on the menu I want to be your pet :thumbup1:


----------



## Irish Beast

Those animals live like kings!

Yesterday I had a protein bar and a bag of crisps


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Irish Beast said:


> Those animals live like kings!
> 
> Yesterday I had a protein bar and a bag of crisps


Only cos I always pick up the reduced stuff at the supermarket for them.... am usually there in the evening which is best time for it


----------



## Irish Beast

Zara-Leoni said:


> Only cos I always pick up the reduced stuff at the supermarket for them.... am usually there in the evening which is best time for it


Can u look after mee!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

KJW said:


> My hands are full with a terrier let alone hunners of cats!


I wont lie, at times I think I am going to go mad... lol!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Just home. Can't beat a wee late night training session when you have the whole gym to yourself, can play any music I like without people moaning too 

Shoulders suitably sore now. Time to feed myself and see if there's anything decent on the telly


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Nowt much to report, lifted some heavy stuff, ate some protein :yawn: :sleeping:

Might be switching my career to fall more in line with my hobby but things are just in the planning stages though premises etc are there.... for now though it will remain just planning as I need to look after my mum. Nice to have a goal/plan though... 

Kittens are 8.5 weeks now... doing the wall of death round the room (all 7 of them). Much as I love them.... I will breathe a sigh of relief when they go to their new homes!!!!


----------



## adlewar

here's a pic of my new clan, only one left now....

where's all the training??.............lol


----------



## DiggyV

Wow, those kittens are too cute! Are ragdolls the ones that go completely floppy when you pick them up?

Our menagerie is:

*Poppy* - 12 yo Jack Russel Terror (no that is NOT a typo!), a real character, and keeps the garden free of all rodents 

*Rowan* - 8 month old black lab - need I say more

*Twiggy* - my daughter's rescue cat. Got her at 4 months, having been the only survivor of an abandoned litter (b4stards!). Had real problems with her teeth, basically they all crumbled away at about 8 months due to the neglect when she was new born. Had all her teeth removed bar her two lower canines, which now stick out, so she is known as the Twiggalo, after the Gruffalo who she now looks like. Great mouser still though, and happy as larry where she is.

*Buster* - my son's hypomelanistic okeetee corn snake (I am the mod of the UK cornsnakes.com forum because of him!  )

Looks like we are getting another black lab early next year.

However, it won't come as a surprise to anyone that Twiggy, the tiny little cat rules the roost. She will let the dogs appear to bully her, when she has had enough, she becomes Mrs Freddy Kruger, much claret is spilled and the dogs retire yelping, while she just pads off looking innocent! :lol:

Cheers

Diggy.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

adlewar said:


> here's a pic of my new clan, only one left now....
> 
> where's all the training??.............lol


For some reason I cant open the pic.....?

Training is there. Like I said, I lifted some heavy stuff  People get bored with that shit lol.....



DiggyV said:


> Wow, those kittens are too cute! Are ragdolls the ones that go completely floppy when you pick them up?
> 
> Our menagerie is:
> 
> *Poppy* - 12 yo Jack Russel Terror (no that is NOT a typo!), a real character, and keeps the garden free of all rodents
> 
> *Rowan* - 8 month old black lab - need I say more
> 
> *Twiggy* - my daughter's rescue cat. Got her at 4 months, having been the only survivor of an abandoned litter (b4stards!). Had real problems with her teeth, basically they all crumbled away at about 8 months due to the neglect when she was new born. Had all her teeth removed bar her two lower canines, which now stick out, so she is known as the Twiggalo, after the Gruffalo who she now looks like. Great mouser still though, and happy as larry where she is.
> 
> *Buster* - my son's hypomelanistic okeetee corn snake (I am the mod of the UK cornsnakes.com forum because of him!  )
> 
> Looks like we are getting another black lab early next year.
> 
> However, it won't come as a surprise to anyone that Twiggy, the tiny little cat rules the roost. She will let the dogs appear to bully her, when she has had enough, she becomes Mrs Freddy Kruger, much claret is spilled and the dogs retire yelping, while she just pads off looking innocent! :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy.


Yep thems the ones.......Twiggalo sounds awesome!!! I call one of my cats snaggletooth puss cos she has an extra fang at top so she has 2 together and the show over her lip


----------



## Beklet

Aaaaaand...

Normality is resumed......a journal that hasn't completely lost me lol - kittens, vague leg workouts and 'stuff', this I can cope with


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Aaaaaand...
> 
> Normality is resumed......a journal that hasn't completely lost me lol - kittens, vague leg workouts and 'stuff', this I can cope with


Haha glad to see you're back - aye, my usual, nothing much changes 

TBH kittens are far more interesting than detailed minutae regarding every rep of todays bicep curls or summat 

Best bit of news of the week - won the member of the month thing (thanks to Lorian, so cheers mate  ) so my prize is gonna be a load of chicken from westin gourmet.... that should fill the freezer for a bit :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

Zara-Leoni said:


> Haha glad to see you're back - aye, my usual, nothing much changes
> 
> TBH kittens are far more interesting than detailed minutae regarding every rep of todays bicep curls or summat
> 
> Best bit of news of the week - won the member of the month thing(thanks to Lorian, so cheers mate  ) so my prize is gonna be a load of chicken from westin gourmet.... that should fill the freezer for a bit :thumb:


Well done on that one :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Replicator said:


> Well done on that one :thumb:


Cheers mate.... off to gym shortly but unless I do something spectacular (or spectacularly stupid  ) I wont be going into detail/boring ppl about it


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Steak roll first though....., :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Zara-Leoni said:


> Steak roll first though....., :thumb:


Rethink:

Steak & Mozzarella roll somewhat more filling than expected.... small power nap to digest it first, then red bull then gym


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Went to gym about 10pm..... with hindsight, red bull & endorush before gym at that time of night wasn't the smartest plan :lol:

Plus the fact that the kittens are rioting harder than any of these london buggers means I won't be getting to sleep anytime soon. Ah well..... DVD time it is then


----------



## Replicator

Zara-Leoni said:


> Went to gym about 10pm..... with hindsight, red bull & endorush before gym at that time of night wasn't the smartest plan :lol:
> 
> Plus the fact that the kittens are rioting harder than any of these london buggers means I won't be getting to sleep anytime soon. Ah well..... DVD time it is then


Bwahahahah .Zara your a REAL COMIC .........All the best with the training( Cardio gets done chasing kittens  ) and good to get a change from ................Dare I say it ....Chicken!!!!!...... Thinking of yer MUM


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Replicator said:


> Bwahahahah .Zara your a REAL COMIC .........All the best with the training( Cardio gets done chasing kittens  ) and good to get a change from ................Dare I say it ....Chicken!!!!!...... Thinking of yer MUM


Lol cheers buddy.

Sat here ranting at the telly tonight over these riots.... Thank god I live in Scotland


----------



## Beklet

We spent most of the night ranting at the telly.......nothing happened here yet, surprising, the number of inbred scummy little cvnts in the town.....


----------



## Replicator

Zara-Leoni said:


> Lol cheers buddy.
> 
> Sat here ranting at the telly tonight over these riots.... Thank god I live in Scotland


As you will probably know a guy (16 I think) is in court this morning for trying to incite a riot in Glasgow through Face book ..PLONKER!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> We spent most of the night ranting at the telly.......nothing happened here yet, surprising, the number of inbred scummy little cvnts in the town.....


Yup. Despite what people may say or think about football casuals they are an asset to us now.... Able to mobilise large groups of lads willing to stand and fight at short notice. Interesting times.....



Replicator said:


> As you will probably know a guy (16 I think) is in court this morning for trying to incite a riot in Glasgow through Face book ..PLONKER!!


Aye.... and that sums us up. He THOUGHT about rioting and was arrested before he could even finish typing the words


----------



## Replicator

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aye.... and that sums us up. He THOUGHT about rioting and was arrested before he could even finish typing the words


EXACTLY !


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yup. Despite what people may say or think about football casuals they are an asset to us now.... Able to mobilise large groups of lads willing to stand and fight at short notice. Interesting times.....
> 
> Aye.... and that sums us up. He THOUGHT about rioting and was arrested before he could even finish typing the words


Yup - some twunt from Luton is in court tomorrow for the same thing...lol, 17, this one....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Yup - some twunt from Luton is in court tomorrow for the same thing...lol, 17, this one....


Have u seen the posts in general about Scottish police going down, and scottish riots etc.... there's links in them showing the Libyan leader says David Cameron has recruited Scottish mercenarys to help him beat the English riots... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Me and my dog are off to the gym... everyone should have fcked off by now :thumb:

When I get back, I'm going to try have a look through the other journals, just realised there's loads I didn't know about


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Contemplating a cheeky wee leg session this afternoon (gotta do more of these or James L is gner kick my arse :whistling: ) and might follow it up with some cardio (yuk).

I have to decide by the end of this weekend really whether I am going to go for the NABBA UK end of this year, or leave it and do the NABBA Scotland in April/May time. (The UKBFF show I was going to do end of July got cancelled but tbh with everything thats happened with my mum I'd have pulled out anyway I think).

Realistically I don't know if I am kidding myself thinking I can compete this year and deal with all this personal stuff. I might phone James later.... he'll be honest with me


----------



## Milky

Zara-Leoni said:


> Contemplating a cheeky wee leg session this afternoon (gotta do more of these or James L is gner kick my arse :whistling: ) and might follow it up with some cardio (yuk).
> 
> I have to decide by the end of this weekend really whether I am going to go for the NABBA UK end of this year, or leave it and do the NABBA Scotland in April/May time. (The UKBFF show I was going to do end of July got cancelled but tbh with everything thats happened with my mum I'd have pulled out anyway I think).
> 
> Realistically I don't know if I am kidding myself thinking I can compete this year and deal with all this personal stuff. I might phone James later.... he'll be honest with me


Why put yourself under too much pressure ?

April / May is just about right timing IMO


----------



## barsnack

Zara-Leoni said:


> Contemplating a cheeky wee leg session this afternoon (gotta do more of these or James L is gner kick my arse :whistling: ) and might follow it up with some cardio (yuk).
> 
> I have to decide by the end of this weekend really whether I am going to go for the NABBA UK end of this year, or leave it and do the NABBA Scotland in April/May time. (The UKBFF show I was going to do end of July got cancelled but tbh with everything thats happened with my mum I'd have pulled out anyway I think).
> 
> Realistically I don't know if I am kidding myself thinking I can compete this year and deal with all this personal stuff. I might phone James later.... he'll be honest with me


you got alot on your plate and the fact your training away still and seemingly staying postive shows alot of character...i always found when **** gets bad having something that can keep me mind occupied as much as positve really helps, so maybe focusing on the comps may keep your spirits up


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Milky said:


> Why put yourself under too much pressure ?
> 
> April / May is just about right timing IMO


Realistically.... it would probably be too much pressure if I am honest. Thing is I WANT to do it.... just probably kidding myself that I can.



barsnack said:


> you got alot on your plate and the fact your training away still and seemingly staying postive shows alot of character...i always found when **** gets bad having something that can keep me mind occupied as much as positve really helps, so maybe focusing on the comps may keep your spirits up


I make myself train to keep things normal otherwise everything goes to hell lol.

The doctors told me privately in June that she had in their opinion 2-3 months, but they told her up to 6 months. If I am honest, things are only going to get harder from now and for the rest of this year. I'm her carer now too, I think I know what my answer is already to tell the truth. Train hard as I can for the rest of the year, and then if I can, diet next year.

Even now for example just got a call saying my stepdad needs to go somewhere so I gonna have to have a shorter workout than planned and go over to be with her til he gets back.


----------



## barsnack

thats tough times, especially now your her carer, got a wee disabled sister and shes hard work but gota just enjoy what ever mooment syou have with eachother cause never know whats around the corner


----------



## MRSTRONG

afternoon zara 

thought id best poke my head in (left my fireman uniform at the gym) .

i havent read your journal but seems ive come in whilst you have fallen on bad times , all i can say is your a tough cookie do your best and try and stay positive .


----------



## Zara-Leoni

uhan said:


> afternoon zara
> 
> thought id best poke my head in (left my fireman uniform at the gym) .
> 
> i havent read your journal but seems ive come in whilst you have fallen on bad times , all i can say is your a tough cookie do your best and try and stay positive .


Cheers buddy.....

We all have bad times. Its how we react to them that's important though hey?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers buddy.....
> 
> We all have bad times. Its how we react to them that's important though hey?


thats right little lion , its hard to keep a good person down you will be fine in the end however like us all we need to brave it out , what else can we do


----------



## Zara-Leoni

uhan said:


> thats right little lion , its hard to keep a good person down you will be fine in the end however like us all we need to brave it out , what else can we do


Exactly right mate


----------



## Milky

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers buddy.....
> 
> We all have bad times. Its how we react to them that's important though hey?


As the old saying goes..

" l am always in the sh*t, its only the depth that varies "


----------



## MRSTRONG

Milky said:


> As the old saying goes..
> 
> " l am always in the sh*t, its only the depth that varies "


thats a new one on me :lol:


----------



## Dazza

Indeed or my favorite.

Life is like oral sex, one slip of the tongue and you're in the shit


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Milky said:


> As the old saying goes..
> 
> " l am always in the sh*t, its only the depth that varies "


Haha that is sooooo fcking true mate!!! :lol:



Dazzza said:


> Indeed or my favorite.
> 
> Life is like oral sex, one slip of the tongue and you're in the shit


Ha ha aye... hence learning to keep my big mouth shut more as I get older


----------



## Dazza

Likewise, im keeping what folk know about me to a bare minimum, only those i trust get to see the real me.

I like yourself learned the hard way.


----------



## Replicator

Zara-Leoni said:


> Realistically.... it would probably be too much pressure if I am honest. Thing is I WANT to do it.... just probably kidding myself that I can.
> 
> I make myself train to keep things normal otherwise everything goes to hell lol.
> 
> The doctors told me privately in June that she had in their opinion 2-3 months, but they told her up to 6 months. If I am honest, things are only going to get harder from now and for the rest of this year. I'm her carer now too, I think I know what my answer is already to tell the truth. Train hard as I can for the rest of the year, and then if I can, diet next year.
> 
> Even now for example just got a call saying my stepdad needs to go somewhere so I gonna have to have a shorter workout than planned and go over to be with her til he gets back.


This is very true ............when in this BB game it has many outlets,...there are times when It can be used to get your anger out, to make you just feel better, but there are times when it can be a place for you to be on your own

Stay Strong


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Replicator said:


> This is very true ............when in this BB game it has many outlets,...there are times when It can be used to get your anger out, to make you just feel better, but there are times when it can be a place for you to be on your own
> 
> Stay Strong


True that mate.... mostly I aim to train when the gym is empty, I've got a key and so can come and go whenever. I love to go in when there is nobody else there, usually I take my dog with me and he can run around, plug my iPhone into the sound system so can have my own choice of music and just do my own thing.

The sound system we have is pretty dammed powerful and we're in a field with no neighbours which helps too 

That said, sometimes I choose classical or softer music, not always rock etc.

Sounds minging but I know you guys will get this.... the place stinks, but when I open the door, the smell is comforting. Dunno if its just cos its so familiar or what I associate it with or what but as soon as I step in there I relax and feel at home 

That said, didn't train today after all. Had to go sit with my mum and am only just home now. Normally don't mind training at this time of night at all but tonight I'm not in the mood so I'll do it tomorrow instead. Gotta be there to meet some friends in the afternoon anyway to start sorting out some charity stuff I am arranging using the premises there


----------



## paul81

for a bird, your such a bloke 

moreso than some blokes here :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

paul81 said:


> for a bird, your such a bloke
> 
> moreso than some blokes here :lol:


Mate... I know exactly how you mean that and you are totally right  :lol:

I really am not like normal girls.... their crap is just of no interest to me whatsoever 

Don't get me wrong.... I am a girly girl, I love pink and I love sparkly stuff, nice nails, going to the hairdressers etc. But that's pretty much where it ends


----------



## paul81

Zara-Leoni said:


> Mate... I know exactly how you mean that and you are totally right :lol:
> 
> I really am not like normal girls.... their crap is just of no interest to me whatsoever
> 
> Don't get me wrong.... I am a girly girl, I love pink and I love sparkly stuff, nice nails, going to the hairdressers etc. But that's pretty much where it ends


you lift weights, thats pretty much where the association with normal girls ends :lol:

EDIT: which isnt a knock at all, its very admirable


----------



## Zara-Leoni

paul81 said:


> you lift weights, thats pretty much where the association with normal girls ends :lol:
> 
> EDIT: which isnt a knock at all, its very admirable


True......


----------



## Dazza

Know what you mean about a smelly gym. My new one is brand spanking new so sterile despite having damned good equipment, it's a soul less place.

My old one would be your spit n sawdust, and i'll admit i do miss it at times.

Bit like wearing an old pair of slippers.


----------



## hackskii

Zar, tell your Mom that an American off of the board wanted to give you a hug.

No go give your Mom a hug from me next time you see her, and a kiss too.

She will like that, and I would like you to do that.

Thanks

That is all.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Dazzza said:


> Know what you mean about a smelly gym. My new one is brand spanking new so sterile despite having damned good equipment, it's a soul less place.
> 
> My old one would be your spit n sawdust, and i'll admit i do miss it at times.
> 
> Bit like wearing an old pair of slippers.


 :thumb:



hackskii said:


> Zar, tell your Mom that an American off of the board wanted to give you a hug.
> 
> No go give your Mom a hug from me next time you see her, and a kiss too.
> 
> She will like that, and I would like you to do that.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> That is all.


She'll appreciate it mate.... she never shrugs these things off, few times now I've told her certain friends of mine she's either not seen for years, only met once or twice or never met at all, have sent their love and well wishes, and it always touches her  xx


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> Mate... I know exactly how you mean that and you are totally right :lol:
> 
> I really am not like normal girls.... their crap is just of no interest to me whatsoever
> 
> Don't get me wrong.... I am a girly girl, I love pink and I love sparkly stuff, nice nails, going to the hairdressers etc. But that's pretty much where it ends


I have a great friend like you, she's living in the 'states, always refer to her as the geezer-bird. 

There is a strength in you that shines through, even given the short time I have been on UK-M. You do have tough times ahead and I can empathise with this. But we are a tough breed us lifters, and the mental strength that it takes to be as focussed as you clearly are, will be the rod inside you that pulls you through. And I know that what ever we can do to help, we will.

Stay strong little lion.

cheers,

Diggy


----------



## Replicator

DiggyV said:


> There is a strength in you that shines through, even given the short time I have been on UK-M. You do have tough times ahead and I can empathise with this. But we are a tough breed us lifters, and the mental strength that it takes to be as focussed as you clearly are, will be the rod inside you that pulls you through. And I know that what ever we can do to help, we will.
> 
> Stay strong little lion.
> 
> cheers, Diggy


THIS ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DiggyV said:


> I have a great friend like you, she's living in the 'states, always refer to her as the geezer-bird.
> 
> There is a strength in you that shines through, even given the short time I have been on UK-M. You do have tough times ahead and I can empathise with this. But we are a tough breed us lifters, and the mental strength that it takes to be as focussed as you clearly are, will be the rod inside you that pulls you through. And I know that what ever we can do to help, we will.
> 
> Stay strong little lion.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Diggy





Replicator said:


> THIS ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Thanks guys thats nice of you


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Woke up today to find my flaming cats have stolen a bag of catnip off the kitchen counter and emptied it all over the living room floor, and now all the cats and kittens are rolling round the floor wrestling with each other and bodysurfing the rug..... I know I should be doing housework and getting ready to go to the gym etc but this is just too funny..... :lol:


----------



## hackskii

I hear catnip tea helps with mood in humans.

True story, I am not making that up either.

That is all.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> I hear catnip tea helps with mood in humans.
> 
> True story, I am not making that up either.
> 
> That is all.


Noooo... be serious hacks! Really?

I don't fancy trying it tbh.... I've seen what it does to my cats! :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Well, I am totally serious.

Catnip is part of the mint family.

Catnip contains a substance called nepetalactone.

Nepetalactone has a sedative effect in humans.

Also is an antibacterial, antifungal and helps you to relax, also good for insomnia.

Other uses for catnip is tooth ache, stomach problems, gas, anxiety, migraine headaches, cramps.

This herb goes back thousands of years, but mostly used to help you relax, another one is hops (tea).


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Well, I am totally serious.
> 
> Catnip is part of the mint family.
> 
> Catnip contains a substance called nepetalactone.
> 
> Nepetalactone has a sedative effect in humans.
> 
> Also is an antibacterial, antifungal and helps you to relax, also good for insomnia.
> 
> Other uses for catnip is tooth ache, stomach problems, gas, anxiety, migraine headaches, cramps.
> 
> This herb goes back thousands of years, but mostly used to help you relax, another one is hops (tea).


Such a font of knowledge hacks.... sounds like I need to get on the catnip with my cats then


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I'm all sorts of geniuses me..... train legs THEN go to the supermarket. Duh.

Just had to come down the stairs on my bum too so won't be going back up there for a while 

Took my dog to gym with me.... way he's acting now you'd think it was him that did the workout


----------



## MRSTRONG

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'm all sorts of geniuses me..... train legs THEN go to the supermarket. Duh.
> 
> Just had to come down the stairs on my bum too so won't be going back up there for a while
> 
> Took my dog to gym with me.... way he's acting now you'd think it was him that did the workout


haha funny  take a tea tray up next time lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

uhan said:


> haha funny  take a tea tray up next time lol


Aye - that's not a bad plan ya know :thumbup1:

Just had a cheeky wee power nap :yawn: much needed that was.

Time to see whats for eating in the kitchen now.....


----------



## Uriel

hey misses - just dropping some angel love in the journal lol x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> hey misses - just dropping some angel love in the journal lol x


Aye I seen you were back.... where the fck have you been? Don't leave us again!! :crying:


----------



## Replicator

Zara-Leoni said:


> Time to see whats for eating in the kitchen now.....


Chicken !!!!? :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Replicator said:


> Chicken !!!!? :whistling:


Haggis, neeps & tatties earlier, then steak and mozzarella roll just now :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

Drunken fly by!

Wishing you all the best Zara!


----------



## Rob68

winger said:


> Drunken fly by!
> 
> Wishing you all the best Zara!


Ey up stranger where you been hiding?

Hope alls well in wingman land 

Sorry for the hijack zara


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Drunken fly by!
> 
> Wishing you all the best Zara!


You AND Uriel back in the same day!! 

Where the hell have you been dude?? 



Rob68 said:


> Ey up stranger where you been hiding?
> 
> Hope alls well in wingman land
> 
> Sorry for the hijack zara


Hijack?? When was the last time you saw anything sensible in here?? :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Wasn't terribly impressed this morning gotta say :sneaky2:

Was lying in my bed sleeping soundly as you do, when a sodding wasp appeared from christ only knows where and started dive-bombing my head!!! :cursing:

Had minor heart-failure, jumped up and it continued its unholy arial assault on my cranium, despite me swiping frantically at it and shouting some very rude words. Eventually after a minute or so of trying to scare me to death it stopped it.

Its guts are now spread all over my bedroom window and one of my cats is up there shouting at its corpse.

I think I may leave it there for a while as a warning to other would-be winged marauders who think they're hard enough to break into my house and try to assault me in my sleep :cursing:


----------



## winger

All is well Rob. Doing better than Zara...lol I hate wasps.


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> Haggis, neeps & tatties earlier...


I love that stuff, we only seem to get haggis down here when its either New Year or Burns Night. My family is all from Devon, and farmers at that, so was brought up on all sorts of interesting things like hog's pudding, and all the root veggies you could shake a stick at! 

Cheers

D


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DiggyV said:


> I love that stuff, we only seem to get haggis down here when its either New Year or Burns Night. My family is all from Devon, and farmers at that, so was brought up on all sorts of interesting things like hog's pudding, and all the root veggies you could shake a stick at!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> D


McSweens is the best haggis you can get and they have a website listing every stockist in the UK


----------



## adlewar

might keep popping in now i know your a friendly lot......

could do wi some training tips.....lol


----------



## Replicator

adlewar said:


> might keep popping in now i know your a friendly lot......
> 
> could do wi some training tips.....lol


Just remember this is not just Zara.s Journal its also Zara.s kittens Journal 

by the way Zara , how are they doing ? got rid of anymore yet?.

Hugs to yer MUM


----------



## hackskii

For some reason haggis does not sound good to me.


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> McSweens is the best haggis you can get and they have a website listing every stockist in the UK


Oohh, thanks ZL - am on it now.

Cheers

D


----------



## DiggyV

hackskii said:


> For some reason haggis does not sound good to me.


Its bl00dy gorgeous, and I have no Scottish ancestry whatsoever. (I was going to put I have no Scottish in me, but thought better of it with some of the characters here).

You need to try it Scott, it'll bulk you up in no time!

Cheers

D


----------



## hackskii

DiggyV said:


> Its bl00dy gorgeous, and I have no Scottish ancestry whatsoever. (I was going to put I have no Scottish in me, but thought better of it with some of the characters here).
> 
> You need to try it Scott, it'll bulk you up in no time!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> D


Hell, last thing I need to do is bulk:lol:


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> McSweens is the best haggis you can get and they have a website listing every stockist in the UK


Just checked online, and there is a stockists on the road between our house and my daughter's bf. Result, I can feel a visit coming on when I am home at the weekend.!

Cheers

D


----------



## Nidge

Keep up the good work Zara, by the way WTF are neeps? :confused1:


----------



## Replicator

Nidge said:


> Keep up the good work Zara, by the way WTF are neeps? :confused1:


Apart from a group of silly people :lol:

I'll leave this one for Zara it is her journal after all


----------



## Asouf

Nidge said:


> Keep up the good work Zara, by the way WTF are neeps? :confused1:


Turneeps.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

adlewar said:


> might keep popping in now i know your a friendly lot......
> 
> could do wi some training tips.....lol


So could I mate... feel free to share


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Replicator said:


> Just remember this is not just Zara.s Journal its also Zara.s kittens Journal
> 
> by the way Zara , how are they doing ? got rid of anymore yet?.
> 
> Hugs to yer MUM


2 are away, 3 are reserved, one I'm thinking of keeping and one which was reserved has been cancelled so its available again 

They're wee terrorists am telling ya!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> For some reason haggis does not sound good to me.


Dnt have to sound good, its how it tastes that matters


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DiggyV said:


> Its bl00dy gorgeous, and I have no Scottish ancestry whatsoever. (I was going to put I have no Scottish in me, but thought better of it with some of the characters here).
> 
> You need to try it Scott, it'll bulk you up in no time!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> D


Aye they dnt need much of an invitation some of them and before you know it..... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Hell, last thing I need to do is bulk:lol:


Great winter food Scott :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Nidge said:


> Keep up the good work Zara, by the way WTF are neeps? :confused1:





Asouf said:


> Turneeps.....


Aye that..... Turnips/Neeps


----------



## Replicator

I belong up north ( live in the borders now and have done for years) and went to Montrose Acadamy where we had a maths teacher whom when you made a mistake he would go off on one ..........whats this !!!..... man man your a neep he would shout , you should be out in the field


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Replicator said:


> I belong up north ( live in the borders now and have done for years) and went to Montrose Acadamy where we had a maths teacher whom when you made a mistake he would go off on one ..........whats this !!!..... man man your a neep he would shout , you should be out in the field


hahahaha class! :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Introduced Bob to haggis. He's a convert. Love it lol, That and black pudding the only thing will make me eat oats


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Introduced Bob to haggis. He's a convert. Love it lol, That and black pudding the only thing will make me eat oats


Mmmmm nom... Coming up for winter anyway - soon be time for haggis on a weekly basis :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

I am a true scotsman ............I dont wear a kilt but sometimes I dont wear pants under ma troosers..LOL.................

But I cant stand black pudding or Haggis ...........the smell of both (hot on the plate) has me running away boufin


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Replicator said:


> I am a true scotsman ............I dont wear a kilt but sometimes I dont wear pants under ma troosers..LOL.................
> 
> But I cant stand black pudding or Haggis ...........the smell of both (hot on the plate) has me running away boufin


 :ban:

:lol:


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> Introduced Bob to haggis. He's a convert. Love it lol, That and black pudding the only thing will make me eat oats


why have i got a mental image of you guiding bobs rampant willy into a haggis now? Dirty cnuts pmsl


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> why have i got a mental image of you guiding bobs rampant willy into a haggis now? Dirty cnuts pmsl


Only you mate..... 

Good to see ya back


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Right troops....

Am taking my mum up to Loch Lomond tomorrow for 2 days. An old friend of hers is paying for it all (he owns regular music promotions and unique events that run the edinburgh hogmanay street party etc) so it's a very swish place indeed :thumbup1:

This is the last time we'll get to do anything of the sort as she's deteriorating pretty quick so am gonna be making the most of it, which mainly means me, my mum and my step dad shall be indulging in any, and as much food and alcohol as we see fit, and chatting shit/having a laugh 

There's spa there, and the local village, Luss, is where they used to film "Take The High Road" (for those of you old enough to remember :tongue: ) so its incredibly picturesque and pretty.

Exercise/cardio shall consist primarily of being the chief baggage handler and wheelchair operator from Tues-Thurs (my stepdad is registered disabled too... thank the lord their daughter decided to become a bodybuilder eh? :wink: ). I've had to hire an estate car for the purposes of this trip - my poor wee corsa just aint gonna hack it lol!

So thats about it.... oh and my legs are still UTTERLY fecked from training yesterday, so I'll be doing all this with major doms


----------



## PaulB

FFS Zara, this journal takes nearly as long as the "Im straight" thread to load. Is there any training info in here or is it all about haggis


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ANGLIK said:


> FFS Zara, this journal takes nearly as long as the "Im straight" thread to load. Is there any training info in here or is it all about haggis


Errr well my routine is pretty much "lift heavy things, eat protein" so most of the rest is haggis, kittens, wasps, you get the idea....


----------



## Beklet

Take the High Road....FFS lol that was ropey..... 

I should have been a Scot....

Bob is currently cooking ******* lol, I may steal one


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Take the High Road....FFS lol that was ropey.....
> 
> I should have been a Scot....
> 
> Bob is currently cooking ******* lol, I may steal one


It was aye... do you mind Benny with his beanie hat? 

Currently contemplating what food to eat.... thinking maybe fish.... hmmm... (not as healthy as it sounds, its in batter  )


----------



## PaulB

Have a good time with your mum, sounds great where youre going, special moments.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ANGLIK said:


> Have a good time with your mum, sounds great where youre going, special moments.


Cheers dude


----------



## Beklet

Benny? Wasn't that Crossroads, with the wobbly sets?


----------



## adlewar

last kitty gone now.........devastated ha ha


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Benny? Wasn't that Crossroads, with the wobbly sets?


You're right... senility must be creeping up on my in my old age!! :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

adlewar said:


> last kitty gone now.........devastated ha ha


Awwww what a cutie :wub:


----------



## Irish Beast

I am sitting at home and the stench of cat **** is making me sick. Don't know where the fresh litter is!

never smelt anything like it! Help


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Irish Beast said:


> I am sitting at home and the stench of cat **** is making me sick. Don't know where the fresh litter is!
> 
> never smelt anything like it! Help


Open a window lol


----------



## Irish Beast

That didnt make any different. Dirty stinkin bastard


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Irish Beast said:


> That didnt make any different. Dirty stinkin bastard


Best play hunt the cat litter then eh?


----------



## Irish Beast

Not what i need after a 4 days bender! Stomach is a bit dodgy


----------



## DiggyV

I know this wont get many 'likes' for this photo, but bear in mind I am cat lover, we have the Twiggalo ( © 2011 Diggy Offshore Enterprises ), but I got sent this by a buddy in a series of other funny photos. Now while the face on the cat made me chuckle, the one overriding question I had was 'How the hell did they get it to stay still?'.



Our Twiggy turns into junior Freddy Kruger if we go anywhere near her with water. We have only tried it once when she came back particularly filthy and caked in mud (no idea how). I genuinely still have a scar to prove it, and will take it to the grave also. Now the dogs just help clean her, and she cleans them in return.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Irish Beast said:


> I am sitting at home and the stench of cat **** is making me sick. Don't know where the fresh litter is!
> 
> never smelt anything like it! Help


I can sympathise with this! There was a lovely smokey coloured cat across the road which used to always come in my hosue. One night I was feeling lonely and decided to keep it for the night and have snuggles. Anyway while I was watching telly I heard a loud spraying noise then this GOD AWFUL stench hit me and the damn thing had sprayed runny **** all over my plugs and wall!! I couldnt face it so just poured bleach all over it opened windows shut door and went upstairs to bed.


----------



## adlewar

Zara-Leoni said:


> Awwww what a cutie :wub:


thanks, i do look better now i've shaved my head.....fpmsl, yea right....

all these guys putting photo's of kittens up, should be ashamed of yourselves....

so wats the hot training tip of the week then? in this 'progress' journal.....


----------



## Replicator

yea ....come on Zara for feck sake whats the progress??  :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DiggyV said:


> I know this wont get many 'likes' for this photo, but bear in mind I am cat lover, we have the Twiggalo ( © 2011 Diggy Offshore Enterprises ), but I got sent this by a buddy in a series of other funny photos. Now while the face on the cat made me chuckle, the one overriding question I had was 'How the hell did they get it to stay still?'.
> 
> View attachment 61587
> 
> 
> Our Twiggy turns into junior Freddy Kruger if we go anywhere near her with water. We have only tried it once when she came back particularly filthy and caked in mud (no idea how). I genuinely still have a scar to prove it, and will take it to the grave also. Now the dogs just help clean her, and she cleans them in return.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


AWWWW thats awesome!!!! 

Some cats like water..... When I was young I had a black cat called Stevie (after Steve Beko). I used to take him in the bath with me and shampoo him, he was quite happy 



Wardy21 said:


> I can sympathise with this! There was a lovely smokey coloured cat across the road which used to always come in my hosue. One night I was feeling lonely and decided to keep it for the night and have snuggles. Anyway while I was watching telly I heard a loud spraying noise then this GOD AWFUL stench hit me and the damn thing had sprayed runny **** all over my plugs and wall!! I couldnt face it so just poured bleach all over it opened windows shut door and went upstairs to bed.


LOOOOOL..... nice!! :blink:



adlewar said:


> thanks, i do look better now i've shaved my head.....fpmsl, yea right....
> 
> all these guys putting photo's of kittens up, should be ashamed of yourselves....
> 
> so wats the hot training tip of the week then? in this 'progress' journal.....


What? Eh? What?

Bring on the kittehs.... I'm in Loch Lomond having a great time. Shove yer training up yer bum 



Replicator said:


> yea ....come on Zara for feck sake whats the progress??  :lol:


Progress is this:

So anyway... right now I am in a lodge at the waters edge of loch lomond.

My mum and step dad are in a suite in a different building..... they have a sauna in their suite its affy nice 

We drove up here today, checked in and had dinner and lots of very good red wine in the restaurant tonight. Nice Aberdeen Angus steak for main then Dessert was sticky toffee sponge with ginger ice cream.... ohhh I can wholeheartedly recommend that!!

I'm in a wee seperate lodge/building. I'm upstairs, 2 of my bedroom walls are ceiling to floor glass so view is outstanding.... I can lie in my bed and look out over loch/hills, and I have a wooden balcony. In the building I am in, theres a spa and pool. There's actually only about 4-6 suites/rooms in this bit its mainly for the spa and its loooovely :thumbup1: Right now the moon is about 7/8 full and shining very brightly on the water.... beautiful 

I've photos on my phone but I need to go onto uk-m on phone to post them.

I could just stay here.... this is the life....


----------



## PaulB

Ive just googled Loch Lomond, looks stunning, enjoy.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ANGLIK said:


> Ive just googled Loch Lomond, looks stunning, enjoy.


I'll get pics up, but my phone's not getting much of a signal 

Brought my laptop though incase my mum ends up too tired to do much


----------



## hackskii

Wow, sounds so nice.

Pics would be sweet.

Did you give your Mum a kiss from the twin?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Wow, sounds so nice.
> 
> Pics would be sweet.
> 
> Did you give your Mum a kiss from the twin?


I certainly did dude.... she was touched 

I have pics... might take few days to get them up though cos they are on iPhone and signal on phone is pretty dire so cant get online on it to upload them. Some really nice ones though... you will like


----------



## Tommy10

Sounds amazing Zara... Love loch lomond...beautiful place... Enjoy it


----------



## Tommy10

Toby1 said:


> Hi Z. I've kind of accidentally stumbled into here for the first time and straight away I feel bad. I've just seen the post count. If we hadn't messed around with "I'm straight" your thread would soon have been in the top 5! Sorry!!


It used to be back in the day... Don't think she's a.rsed now


----------



## Beklet

DiggyV said:


> I know this wont get many 'likes' for this photo, but bear in mind I am cat lover, we have the Twiggalo ( © 2011 Diggy Offshore Enterprises ), but I got sent this by a buddy in a series of other funny photos. Now while the face on the cat made me chuckle, the one overriding question I had was 'How the hell did they get it to stay still?'.
> 
> View attachment 61587
> 
> 
> Our Twiggy turns into junior Freddy Kruger if we go anywhere near her with water. We have only tried it once when she came back particularly filthy and caked in mud (no idea how). I genuinely still have a scar to prove it, and will take it to the grave also. Now the dogs just help clean her, and she cleans them in return.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


My cat freezes when you put her in the bath, it's like washing a furry statue :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Tommy10 said:


> Sounds amazing Zara... Love loch lomond...beautiful place... Enjoy it


I've got some nice pics to put up but phones not playing up here lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> My cat freezes when you put her in the bath, it's like washing a furry statue :lol:


loool! The only one of mine I've tried it with near took all the skin off my arm... :surrender:



Toby1 said:


> I didn't realise you even needed to bath cats!


You don't generally, but one of mine has a habit of getting manky stuff in her fur and not bothering to do anything about it lol, the rest keep themselves spotless


----------



## adlewar

one of my boys (cats) has an hole in his heart, when he was born the vet only gave him 12 months to live....that was 7 years ago..

trouble is now his heart is not performing and for some reason he's retaining fluid, and swelling right up.... had some medication off the vet (and purchased a load off internet) but only works for a few weeks, then stops.

poor little bugger, feel dead sorry for him waddling about....

dunno why i've mentioned this....sorry for the downer....lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Toby1 said:


> Hi Z. I've kind of accidentally stumbled into here for the first time and straight away I feel bad. I've just seen the post count. If we hadn't messed around with "I'm straight" your thread would soon have been in the top 5! Sorry!!





Tommy10 said:


> It used to be back in the day... Don't think she's a.rsed now





Toby1 said:


> Oh, fair enough then. I don't feel bad anymore. I think I'll try and keep up on this thread though in the future...


Aye it used to be 3rd or summat I think? The "I'm Straight" thread ended up a nightmare with 15-20 pages of pointless random posts/comments just to get the post count up, to the point it became a chore to read lol....

Nah I couldn't give two hoots whether this is up there or not, its just a nice wee place to pop in and shoot the breeze, and as and when I achieve anything interesting in the gym or start dieting again, I'll mention it among the nonsense 

Speaking of which.... I trained legs on Sunday. Never used to train them at all but James Llewellin has instructed me to start (much to my horror lol) and its wednesday now and I STILL can hardly walk!

Driving up here in a strange car (hired a bigger one for the trip) with major DOMS was a joy, as is pushing a wheelchair around the wilds of Scotland.

No wonder I'm a big strong lass.... the trials I have to endure! :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

adlewar said:


> one of my boys (cats) has an hole in his heart, when he was born the vet only gave him 12 months to live....that was 7 years ago..
> 
> trouble is now his heart is not performing and for some reason he's retaining fluid, and swelling right up.... had some medication off the vet (and purchased a load off internet) but only works for a few weeks, then stops.
> 
> poor little bugger, feel dead sorry for him waddling about....
> 
> dunno why i've mentioned this....sorry for the downer....lol


Awww.... poor wee scone!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Thinking about it.... I should be hungover but I'm not... Bonus! :thumb:


----------



## madmuscles

Beklet said:


> it's like washing a furry statue :lol:


You've just described 98% of all men taking a cold shower.^ :thumbup1:

Hi zara!


----------



## adlewar

Zara-Leoni said:


> Thinking about it.... I should be hungover but I'm not... Bonus! :thumb:


simple mistake, remember to drink more next time.....


----------



## Replicator

Zara-Leoni said:


> AWWWW thats awesome!!!!
> 
> Some cats like water..... When I was young I had a black cat called Stevie (after Steve Beko). I used to take him in the bath with me and shampoo him, he was quite happy
> 
> LOOOOOL..... nice!! :blink:
> 
> What? Eh? What?
> 
> Bring on the kittehs.... I'm in Loch Lomond having a great time. Shove yer training up yer bum
> 
> Progress is this:
> 
> So anyway... right now I am in a lodge at the waters edge of loch lomond.
> 
> My mum and step dad are in a suite in a different building..... they have a sauna in their suite its affy nice
> 
> We drove up here today, checked in and had dinner and lots of very good red wine in the restaurant tonight. Nice Aberdeen Angus steak for main then Dessert was sticky toffee sponge with ginger ice cream.... ohhh I can wholeheartedly recommend that!!
> 
> I'm in a wee seperate lodge/building. I'm upstairs, 2 of my bedroom walls are ceiling to floor glass so view is outstanding.... I can lie in my bed and look out over loch/hills, and I have a wooden balcony. In the building I am in, theres a spa and pool. There's actually only about 4-6 suites/rooms in this bit its mainly for the spa and its loooovely :thumbup1: Right now the moon is about 7/8 full and shining very brightly on the water.... beautiful
> 
> I've photos on my phone but I need to go onto uk-m on phone to post them.
> 
> I could just stay here.... this is the life....


Im on ma hols next week and thats where we are going, Loch Lomond .........or sort of, we looked at the cabins by the water but they are a hoor of a price so we are staying at a B&B in drymen and using that as base to whizz about the area ..stirling , perth callendar etc

Who babysat the kittens ?? :sneaky2:


----------



## Beklet

adlewar said:


> one of my boys (cats) has an hole in his heart, when he was born the vet only gave him 12 months to live....that was 7 years ago..
> 
> trouble is now his heart is not performing and for some reason he's retaining fluid, and swelling right up.... had some medication off the vet (and purchased a load off internet) but only works for a few weeks, then stops.
> 
> poor little bugger, feel dead sorry for him waddling about....
> 
> dunno why i've mentioned this....sorry for the downer....lol


My cat has that - she was given Lasix (for the fluid retention) and Fortekor (for the heart murmur) to take every day. After a couple of years, we were able to wean her off the Lasix, and she hasn't needed it for ages now....she's nearly 9, and was diagnosed at 2, so can't complain. See if the vets can give him something else....

As a bonus, she's finally realised if she struggles, we'll force the pill down her anyway, and she's taken to just eating it.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

madmuscles said:


> You've just described 98% of all men taking a cold shower.^ :thumbup1:
> 
> Hi zara!


lmao..... :lol:



adlewar said:


> simple mistake, remember to drink more next time.....


Didn't need to... was not hungover


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Replicator said:


> Im on ma hols next week and thats where we are going, Loch Lomond .........or sort of, we looked at the cabins by the water but they are a hoor of a price so we are staying at a B&B in drymen and using that as base to whizz about the area ..stirling , perth callendar etc
> 
> Who babysat the kittens ?? :sneaky2:


My best mate Robert is looking after the kittehs :thumbup1: and my mate Nicola has Blue Boy... he'll be out running round the stables every day :thumbup1:

Aye... £189 per person per night.

We've decided to stay an extra night and go home Friday now cos Mum's really enjoying it and she might not be fit enough to do anything like it again....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> My cat has that - she was given Lasix (for the fluid retention) and Fortekor (for the heart murmur) to take every day. After a couple of years, we were able to wean her off the Lasix, and she hasn't needed it for ages now....she's nearly 9, and was diagnosed at 2, so can't complain. See if the vets can give him something else....
> 
> As a bonus, she's finally realised if she struggles, we'll force the pill down her anyway, and she's taken to just eating it.....


Ha ha that's the game!

I took my mums cat to the vet the other day and he wormed him with this super duper pill gun gadget thing... I need one of them! Lorelei drew blood last time I wormed her


----------



## Replicator

Zara-Leoni said:


> My best mate Robert is looking after the kittehs :thumbup1: and my mate Nicola has Blue Boy... he'll be out running round the stables every day :thumbup1:
> 
> Aye... £189 per person per night.
> 
> We've decided to stay an extra night and go home Friday now cos Mum's really enjoying it and she might not be fit enough to do anything like it again....


For that reason cost is not such an issue ...........I hope she and all have a great time :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Zara-Leoni said:


> Thinking about it.... I should be hungover but I'm not... Bonus! :thumb:


Im begining to doubt your scottishness :whistling:

That is all :tongue:


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> We've decided to stay an extra night and go home Friday now cos Mum's really enjoying it and she might not be fit enough to do anything like it again....


Great idea, more time to make more memories.

Enjoy.

Diggy


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Rob68 said:


> Im begining to doubt your scottishness :whistling:
> 
> That is all :tongue:


Shouldn't do mate.... anyone else WOULD have had a hangover.... 



DiggyV said:


> Great idea, more time to make more memories.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Diggy


Cheers dude..... bloody glad to be home now though!!! Spent hours on the beach last night all alone just me and some ducks, bottle of red wine in one hand and a glass in the other. Needed a bit of space for my head. Went down there after my dinner and finally wandered back well after dark


----------



## Greshie

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ha ha that's the game!
> 
> I took my mums cat to the vet the other day and he wormed him with this super duper pill gun gadget thing... I need one of them! Lorelei drew blood last time I wormed her


I use the spot on wormer (squirt it onto the back of the cats neck) .... I still have the psychological scares from last time I tried to shunt a pill down her


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Greshie said:


> I use the spot on wormer (squirt it onto the back of the cats neck) .... I still have the psychological scares from last time I tried to shunt a pill down her


Just does roundworms that though does it not?

Defo less traumatic though :thumbup1:


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers dude..... bloody glad to be home now though!!! Spent hours on the beach last night all alone just me and some ducks, bottle of red wine in one hand and a glass in the other. Needed a bit of space for my head. Went down there after my dinner and finally wandered back well after dark


What a perfect place to do it as well. A real mix of emotions I can well imagine.

Stay strong little lion.

Cheers

D


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DiggyV said:


> What a perfect place to do it as well. A real mix of emotions I can well imagine.
> 
> Stay strong little lion.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> D


Cheers dude


----------



## Replicator

Hi Zara

hope all is welll and you and family especially MUM enjoyed stay at Loch Lomond..........

We set off up there in about an hour or so, so stay safe and strong and see you and all here in a weeks time ........I,ll have withdrawels ....no PC for a WEEK


----------



## Greshie

Zara-Leoni said:


> Just does roundworms that though does it not?
> 
> Defo less traumatic though :thumbup1:


Must admit thought it did the lot ... She's due for another dose so I'll double check before I buy.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Replicator said:


> Hi Zara
> 
> hope all is welll and you and family especially MUM enjoyed stay at Loch Lomond..........
> 
> We set off up there in about an hour or so, so stay safe and strong and see you and all here in a weeks time ........I,ll have withdrawels ....no PC for a WEEK


Ha ha I took my laptop with me.... phone signal was a bit dubious


----------



## Uriel

I love all around Loch Lomond....i always used to drive up there for the day in the summer if I was around Glasgow, very fond memories.

Luss Village,...duck bay marina.......dangling my plums in the icy water, dodging speedboats....


----------



## Uriel

skimming stones at children swimming.......(lovely head shot)


----------



## LOCUST

Happy birthday.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> I love all around Loch Lomond....i always used to drive up there for the day in the summer if I was around Glasgow, very fond memories.
> 
> Luss Village,...duck bay marina.......dangling my plums in the icy water, dodging speedboats....


Luss is where we were 



LOCUST said:


> Happy birthday.


Cheers dude


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> Luss is where we were
> 
> Cheers dude


did ye take the High Road lol

happy birthday sweetheart, never realized xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> did ye take the High Road lol
> 
> happy birthday sweetheart, never realized xx


Nah, the low one 

Cheers kiddo  xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Scotland are winning the rugby but the Italians are better looking.... both my allegiances satisfied 

Kicking back and enjoying few champagne cocktails :thumbup1:

No gym this weekend for me


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Took pooch to gym with me but in all honesty did bugger all and ended up taking him for a nice long evening walk instead 

Been and bought myself flowers again..... I always have flowers in the house but no bugger ever buys me them so I have to do it myself.... :cursing:

For the record, my favourites are Roses and Lilies..... Just saying like :thumbup1: :laugh:


----------



## Milky

Zara-Leoni said:


> Took pooch to gym with me but in all honesty did bugger all and ended up taking him for a nice long evening walk instead
> 
> Been and bought myself flowers again..... I always have flowers in the house but no bugger ever buys me them so I have to do it myself.... :cursing:
> 
> For the record, my favourites are Roses and Lilies..... Just saying like :thumbup1: :laugh:


Ha ha ..... l reckon your long over due from quite a few of us but we dont know where to send them...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Milky said:


> Ha ha ..... l reckon your long over due from quite a few of us but we dont know where to send them...


If I put my address on here I reckon I'd get more letter bombs than bunches of flowers.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky

Zara-Leoni said:


> If I put my address on here I reckon I'd get more letter bombs than bunches of flowers.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


 I think you would be pleasantly suprised...


----------



## Uriel

Your crusty soiled pants ain't pleasant bro


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Milky said:


> I think you would be pleasantly suprised...


I'm sure I'd get a few surprises but I'm not sure that they'd all be pleasant :lol:

Anyway.... I'd only have Uriel creeping about my back garden trying to steal my knickers again  :lol:


----------



## 12 gauge

For you Zara


----------



## Irish Beast

Zara-Leoni said:


> If I put my address on here I reckon I'd get more letter bombs than bunches of flowers.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


I was going to send you a cat in the post but I couldnt squeeze it into the post box.


----------



## PaulB

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'm sure I'd get a few surprises but I'm not sure that they'd all be pleasant :lol:
> 
> Anyway.... I'd only have Uriel creeping about my back garden trying to steal my knickers again  :lol:


Goddamn knicker sniffers, you cant trust em...................erm.........are you putting your address up or what


----------



## Zara-Leoni

12 gauge said:


> For you Zara
> 
> View attachment 61983


Awww thank you!!! :wub:


----------



## Milky

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'm sure I'd get a few surprises but I'm not sure that they'd all be pleasant :lol:
> 
> Anyway.... I'd only have Uriel creeping about my back garden trying to steal my knickers again  :lol:


Is "back garden" scottish slang ?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Irish Beast said:


> I was going to send you a cat in the post but I couldnt squeeze it into the post box.


Just as well really... I've got plenty of cats and kittens (and one of the cats is preggers and due again soon) and the kittens are being VEEEEERY naughty right at this minute so I don't really need any more


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ANGLIK said:


> Goddamn knicker sniffers, you cant trust em...................erm.........are you putting your address up or what


Errr.... naw


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Milky said:


> Is "back garden" scottish slang ?


Naw.. Its front garden/back passage lmao....


----------



## Milky

Zara-Leoni said:


> Naw.. Its front garden/back passage lmao....


Muriel's head has just exploded :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Milky said:


> Muriel's head has just exploded :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Picked a great time to walk my dog..... got out the house, it was raining, thought, "meh... am not made of sugar, I won't melt" (Blue wasn't too impressed mind).

By time I got to the park was a full on torrential downpour! :sneaky2:

Bonus though.... got Blue a fancy new collar that I can actually walk him in without him pulling my arms out! :thumb: (one of those pinch collars the dog whisperer uses on pit bulls etc) and its awesome! Quality of life will be much improved now.... he's nearly 5 years old and I have NEVER been able to have him walk nicely on the lead before!

It means that cardio can now be done WITH the dog rather than hamster style on the treadmill all the time. Will also stop me using the car to get absolutely everywhere as walking was such a battle with him :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Took pooch to gym with me but in all honesty did bugger all and ended up taking him for a nice long evening walk instead
> 
> Been and bought myself flowers again..... I always have flowers in the house but no bugger ever buys me them so I have to do it myself.... :cursing:
> 
> For the record, my favourites are Roses and Lilies..... Just saying like :thumbup1: :laugh:


I cant believe you don't have flowers all the time from your stalkers:lol:


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> Is "back garden" scottish slang ?


the only time i wanted a euphamism to be a euphamism lol so i will continue with my theftery

i can't exaclty walk into Evans and buy my own thats fit, can I


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> I cant believe you don't have flowers all the time from your stalkers:lol:


I used to have a great stalker back in the day... he used to leave bunches of red roses outside the gates of my work :thumbup1:

We had a better class of stalker back then... nowadays all you get is the odd dropped phone call, random texts and a bit of cyber stalking. Bloody modern technology....  :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> the only time i wanted a euphamism to be a euphamism lol so i will continue with my theftery
> 
> i can't exaclty walk into Evans and buy my own thats fit, can I


What makes you think my knickers are gonna fit you? You saying I've got a big arse.....? :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> What makes you think my knickers are gonna fit you? You saying I've got a big ****.....? :lol:


i wouldnt put them on my @rse:w00t: and yes......they'd just about fit someplace else pmsl


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> i wouldnt put them on my @rse:w00t: and yes......they'd just about fit someplace else pmsl


My wee arse aint the size of your heid either.... :lol:

................ahhhh who the hell am I kidding.....? :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> My wee arse aint the size of your heid either.... :lol:
> 
> ................ahhhh who the hell am I kidding.....? :lol:


your way too far north lol


----------



## Vinney

cyber flowers ... you tight bastard !!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Vinney said:


> cyber flowers ... you tight bastard !!!


You tell 'em!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I need to start dieting again :blink:

That is all...... :crying:


----------



## adlewar

oh sorry, thought i was on uk muscle, i'll move along..........lol

and yes, i need to diet also....absolute ball-ache as well...

glad all seems well tho, just a quick fly-by...


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> I used to have a great stalker back in the day... he used to leave bunches of red roses outside the gates of my work :thumbup1:
> 
> We had a better class of stalker back then... nowadays all you get is the odd dropped phone call, random texts and a bit of cyber stalking. Bloody modern technology....  :tongue:


Aint that a shame, lazy stalkers now days:lol:

My Mom used to say, if you are going to do something don't do it half assed.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

adlewar said:


> oh sorry, thought i was on uk muscle, i'll move along..........lol
> 
> and yes, i need to diet also....absolute ball-ache as well...
> 
> glad all seems well tho, just a quick fly-by...


My journal has always been full of shit mate :lol:

Dieting sucks.... I was half-dieted earlier in the summer, then my mum got diagnosed and my show was cancelled and I sacked it off.

Thought I was keeping ok til I put a pair of jeans on today that I've not worn for a while :whistling:

They still fit but they're not just quite as flattering as they were a couple of months ago, HOWEVER..... with this new super-collar that I've got Blue, I've already started taking him out more walks instead of just letting him into the garden, so hopefully the extra exercise from walking him will sort that out. Its only a few lbs tbh.

I used to love walking my staffies for miles and its something I always wished I could do with Blue but he was just so goddamm strong on the lead, so now I'm going to make the most of it. I even rushed home from my mates tonight in order to get home before it was dark so I could take him for another walk!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Aint that a shame, lazy stalkers now days:lol:
> 
> My Mom used to say, if you are going to do something don't do it half assed.


Aye.... stalkers just ain't what they used to be Hackskii....  

Oh mind you - got flowers off my mate Clare today - Roses AND Lilies - so at least somebody is looking out for me


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh mind you - got flowers off my mate Clare today - Roses AND Lilies - so at least somebody is looking out for me


Ah, at least this allows you to put some faith back in to society.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Spoiled kitties


----------



## hackskii

Wow, I want to be your kitty now:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Wow, I want to be your kitty now:lol:


Everybody wants to be a Cat.....


----------



## Replicator

Zara-Leoni said:


> I need to start dieting again :blink:
> 
> That is all...... :crying:


yea me too,I just said for this week Fvck it!! Just back from hols up in Loch Lomond (we dropped in past Luss by the way and went on the cheapie halfoor boat ride)Coz . ive never eaten so much shortbread in a week in my life as Ive eaten this week and chips with every meal at night. :devil2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Replicator said:


> yea me too,I just said for this week Fvck it!! Just back from hols up in Loch Lomond (we dropped in past Luss by the way and went on the cheapie halfoor boat ride)Coz . ive never eaten so much shortbread in a week in my life as Ive eaten this week and chips with every meal at night. :devil2:


I bought a collar that I can actually walk my dog in without him leaning and pulling my arms out, so have started going more walks with him.... should help. I always wanted to be able to take the dog out and do cardio and never could.

Just sold my favourite kitten, Ayres. I was going to keep him for stud and show him but got an offer for him and need the money... thats life I guess.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

GOOD GOD I am dedicated..... 

It's pissing down here.... I mean torrential!

Decided to man the **** up and take Blue out his walk regardless cos I am fat and need the exercise.... err... I mean HE.... HE is fat.... :whistling: 

The pair of us are soaked through.... this is the worst bloody summer I can remember.... am gonna start having to dig out winter jackets and stuff again (for me AND for my little American Bulldog.... think he'd suit a pink one  )

House stinks of wet dog now.... ewww..........


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Oh and brucie bonus of the day.... just put £20 on the gas meter (which was on empty) and the new total is £141 so they must have owed me money.... :thumbup1: AND... I got a refund of £135 from the electric couple weeks back :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh and brucie bonus of the day.... just put £20 on the gas meter (which was on empty) and the new total is £141 so they must have owed me money.... :thumbup1: AND... I got a refund of £135 from the electric couple weeks back :thumb:


Well they do say that the sun shines on the righteous.

Oh hang on a mo.... It's raining with you isn't it? :lol:

Cheers

Diggy

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Uriel

o...ole Blue has chubbed up a few lbs? eh? ole Blue needs to start bringing his kcals down and hitting the (doggy) treadmill............or ole blue will be struggling to get into some of his party frocks eh? pmsl...naughty dog!


----------



## Dazza

Don't talk to me about dieting, I'm having to extend my bulk till after Christmas as work is chaos till then, and I won't handle it otherwise.

I'm going to be a right chubber by then, but fcuk it i'll be nudging 250 by that time.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DiggyV said:


> Well they do say that the sun shines on the righteous.
> 
> Oh hang on a mo.... It's raining with you isn't it? :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Today its only drizzle.

I must have redeemed myself somewhat


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> o...ole Blue has chubbed up a few lbs? eh? ole Blue needs to start bringing his kcals down and hitting the (doggy) treadmill............or ole blue will be struggling to get into some of his party frocks eh? pmsl...naughty dog!


To be fair.... Ol' Blue is as fit as a the proverbial butchers dog.... I just say it to make myself feel better 

TBH I should really get myself on the science plan diet if thats what it does for you 

Party frocks.... hmm maybe not but am defo gonna get him a few XXXXL doggy t-shirts and jackets for the upcoming winter, he feels the cold bless him


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Dazzza said:


> Don't talk to me about dieting, I'm having to extend my bulk till after Christmas as work is chaos till then, and I won't handle it otherwise.
> 
> I'm going to be a right chubber by then, but fcuk it i'll be nudging 250 by that time.


I'm not really gonna diet, just be a bit more aware lol. And same as you, I've got way too much going on to even think about it


----------



## Replicator

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'm not really gonna diet, just be a bit more aware lol. And same as you, I've got way too much going on to even think about it


You do Zara , just popped in to say hi and stay strong .

Im glad Im home really, just to get away from the shortbread :blush:


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> To be fair.... Ol' Blue is as fit as a the proverbial butchers dog.... I just say it to make myself feel better
> 
> TBH I should really get myself on the science plan diet if thats what it does for you
> 
> Party frocks.... hmm maybe not but am defo gonna get him a few XXXXL doggy t-shirts and jackets for the upcoming winter, he feels the cold bless him


oh dont dress your dug up like a fuking tart zar.....jeezus - the poor thing, dont bling him either - lol......he'd rater have his balls whipped off


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Replicator said:


> You do Zara , just popped in to say hi and stay strong .
> 
> Im glad Im home really, just to get away from the shortbread :blush:


I've not had shortbread in years lol....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> oh dont dress your dug up like a fuking tart zar.....jeezus - the poor thing, dont bling him either - lol......he'd rater have his balls whipped off


Oh mate if only you knew...... 

When he was a pup I had him a bright pink harness with light pink love hearts all over it.... but sadly he outgrew that. Still keep it for cuteness though 

He's had pink collars and leads, diamante collars, pink hoodies.... allsorts 

My boy is secure in his sexuality, he can cope. That said.... I've somewhat given into peer pressure at the gym and invested in a nice wide black leather collar with flat diamond shaped silver studs on. Not that Blue cares one way or another :lol:

Oh..... and he had his balls whipped off as a puppy.... gotta be done lol!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Oh.... I don't think I mentioned this yet...? (If I have I'm going senile and need locked up lol  ).

My doctor ordered blood tests for me the other week, got results the other day. He knows about my gear use, is pretty cool and all he said was "As a GP its my ethical duty to tell you its dangerous and I advise you to stop. Ok. Lecture over.... so, what do you use...?" :lol:

Anyway results were back (nurse thought they were being taken due to unexplained tiredness...  ), and everything is A-OK apparently.

Cholesterol is mega mega low (has been all my life tbh), white blood cells a tad low but thats to be expected and he says they're up from the previous set of bloods done. Everything else is in the normal range 

Am now off everything and when I come off I get a pretty horrific oestrogen rebound which causes my skin to break out a bit. Its flawless when I'm on, but when I come off, my oestrogen ratio is high and I get a bit moody and my skin breaks out (not unlike PMT to be honest). He's aware of this and has given my some cream stuff to keep on top of it and says if that doesn't work he'll give me antibiotics for it. Thankfully it all usually settles down within a few weeks anyway so hopefully the cream will be enough 

OH.... and thanks to same doctor actually listening to my complaints about my shoulder (unlike all other idiots for last 10 years) I have now seen a specialist at the department of clinical neurosciences, and have been referred for an MRI scan :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> Good news on the bloods. I hope your well


Aye no bad mate 

Yeah... god bless NHS Scotland eh?  :thumb:


----------



## Uriel

good news on the bloods zara...i should do a bit of that on this low cruise.....make sure i'm in the pink.

poor dog - having his danglers nipped off.......jeez.........and dressed like a tranny mutt...

say what you like - that is not proper.......blinged up and castrated, i dont think i want to marry you any more lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> I know very cool. *We do get free Prescripions in Wales though*


So do we :thumb:

Englandshire sucks.... :wink: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> good news on the bloods zara...i should do a bit of that on this low cruise.....make sure i'm in the pink.
> 
> poor dog - having his danglers nipped off.......jeez.........and dressed like a tranny mutt...
> 
> say what you like - that is not proper.......blinged up and castrated, i dont think i want to marry you any more lol


Should see the prong collar I use to control the big bastard too.....

I know how to make the men in my life behave :cool2:

:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ahhhh.... just realised its a year since we lost Alex Miller.... 3x Mr Scotland, someone I've known since I was about 20, training partner of my ex-bf/best mate/sponsor/owner of our gym.

I thought I had problems.

Realising that we lost him a year ago has put that in perspective.

God rest you Alex, we miss you, and I pray you are up there guiding Robert still xxxxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Just found an epic walk minutes from my house! This new collar is the best thing ever, can go out exploring and see where we end up!

If I keep doing walks like this I'll never have to do cardio again - uphill through a MASSIVE stubble field is great for the ol' glutes too


----------



## hackskii

Blue sure looks happy.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Our memorial thing to Lex in the paper today. Time flies...


----------



## hackskii

Who was Lex?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Who was Lex?


Very well known bodybuilder from Edinburgh who won Mr Scotland 3x and was my best mates training partner, died of a stroke a year ago today aged 51.

Can't see too well in the pic.... the message from friends/Gracemount Gym says "there is a link death cannot sever...."


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Very well known bodybuilder from Edinburgh who won Mr Scotland 3x and was my best mates training partner, died of a stroke a year ago today aged 51.


Oh, I will be 52 this month, that is way too young to pass.

Sorry to hear Zar.


----------



## Tommy10

DRIVE BY SAINSBURYS BARGAINS>>>>>>>>>>>>> Salmon Fillets 99p were £4.......>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Tommy10 said:


> DRIVE BY SAINSBURYS BARGAINS>>>>>>>>>>>>> Salmon Fillets 99p were £4.......>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


WOOP WOOP!!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Avena

Zara-Leoni said:


> Should see the prong collar I use to control the big bastard too.....
> 
> I know how to make the men in my life behave :cool2:
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: :thumb:

Where can I get that collar? I have one Him at home that needs control!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Avena said:


> :lol: :thumb:
> 
> Where can I get that collar? I have one Him at home that needs control!


Which...? A man or a dog...? :lol:


----------



## Avena

Zara-Leoni said:


> Which...? A man or a dog...? :lol:


Did they ask this question at the shop? Just wondering... :confused1:

Lol! :stuart:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Avena said:


> Did they ask this question at the shop? Just wondering... :confused1:
> 
> Lol! :stuart:


Nah I bought it online :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

**NEWSFLASH**

Apparently I am in this months edition of Beef Magazine, just been informed.......

.................only presenting trophies at the UKBFF Scottish though, nothing exciting :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Hi Zara

Just popping in to say hi and hope all is well ..................................................or as well as can be expected if ye get ma drift


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Replicator said:


> Hi Zara
> 
> Just popping in to say hi and hope all is well ..................................................or as well as can be expected if ye get ma drift


Bad week actually.... my cat had 5 kittens on Tuesday and 4 of them died within 48 hours :sad:

However, Rugby World Cup has started :thumbup1: Woke up at some ungodly hour this morning and caught the end of the Scotland game, then nodded off again then woke up for the France/Japan and England/Argentina games then back to sleep again.... and its X Factor tonight so I've got plenty to distract me this weekend


----------



## Northern Lass

Sorry to hear about the little kittens


----------



## Replicator

I too am sorry to hear about the wee mites :sad:.

plenty to watch if you are into rugby I suppose ...............I watch the Xfactor as well and when someone has done well and every fvcker starts crying SO DO I !!!! i cant help it, Im just so pleased for them LOL

all the best ZARA stay strong


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Was a bit tense that springboks game this morning! Could do without the nail biting moments lads!!

Surviving kitty is doing well. That's something I guess


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Took Blue a long walk through the fields and got drenched in the bloody rain!!

Good cardio though and a pretty rainbow


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Took Blue a long walk through the fields and got drenched in the bloody rain!!
> 
> Good cardio though and a pretty rainbow


Wow, that is very pretty.


----------



## Milky

Will look out for you in Beef my dear.....

I was on Crimewatch once.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Milky said:


> Will look out for you in Beef my dear.....
> 
> I was on Crimewatch once.


Did you get mugged.....?


----------



## Milky

Zara-Leoni said:


> Did you get mugged.....?


I was accused of having sex with a chicken..... it was a poultry offence TBH.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Milky said:


> I was accused of having sex with a chicken..... it was a poultry offence TBH.


 :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

KJW said:


> That made me laugh out loud. Shouldn't have. But hey. How's things?


No bad mate, hows tricks?


----------



## Beklet

:crying: about the kitties...still no sign of mine.....

No other news - 13 days into a strict 30 day paleo thing, and I would kill for a lump of cheese...... 

Polenastics is still entertaining, sod this upside down lark though....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> :crying: about the kitties...still no sign of mine.....
> 
> No other news - 13 days into a strict 30 day paleo thing, and I would kill for a lump of cheese......
> 
> Polenastics is still entertaining, sod this upside down lark though....


The last surviving kitten died last night Bek :sad:

This is the first time this year I've not had kittens in the house to fuss over - I'm at a loss I don't know what to do with myself!!

I can't believe yours is still missing - thats devastating! :sad:

Diet....? Pah. All I have to shout about is the huge amount of cardio am currently getting thanks to finally having a collar I can walk my dog in... and an added bonus is that getting outdoors is great from my frame of mind, I always feel better outside no matter what the weather :thumbup1:


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> The last surviving kitten died last night Bek :sad:
> 
> This is the first time this year I've not had kittens in the house to fuss over - I'm at a loss I don't know what to do with myself!!
> 
> I can't believe yours is still missing - thats devastating! :sad:
> 
> Diet....? Pah. All I have to shout about is the huge amount of cardio am currently getting thanks to finally having a collar I can walk my dog in... and an added bonus is that getting outdoors is great from my frame of mind, I always feel better outside no matter what the weather :thumbup1:


Aww ZL - that's a shitty way for it to all turn out. Feel for you.

Cheers

D


----------



## hackskii

You always could fuss over a man zar?

I know they are not quite cute as kittens but almost as close. :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DiggyV said:


> Aww ZL - that's a shitty way for it to all turn out. Feel for you.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> D


Cheers dude.... it really feels weird with no kittens here!

I worked out that since MiMi was born on 24th August last year, there has always been kittens in the house. Now there are no kittens, and no cats are pregnant! :sad:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> You always could fuss over a man zar?
> 
> I know they are not quite cute as kittens but almost as close. :lol:


Funny enough hacks, I have a date this weekend..... :whistling:


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Funny enough hacks, I have a date this weekend..... :whistling:


He better treat you right or he will have a whole board of lads after his hide.


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> Funny enough hacks, I have a date this weekend..... :whistling:


well done you, it will do you good to get a bit of "Zara time".

Have fun....

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Replicator

hackskii said:


> He better treat you right or he will have a whole board of lads after his hide.


EXACTLY !!!!!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> He better treat you right or he will have a whole board of lads after his hide.





DiggyV said:


> well done you, it will do you good to get a bit of "Zara time".
> 
> Have fun....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy





Replicator said:


> EXACTLY !!!!!!!!


Thank you peeps :wub:


----------



## DiggyV

Replicator said:


> EXACTLY !!!!!!!!


Look at all the virtual brothers you have looking out for you! 

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Replicator

because of a statement in a previous post Zara (6185) ive go to say I hope this dude likes being outside :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DiggyV said:


> Look at all the virtual brothers you have looking out for you!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> Funny enough hacks, I have a date this weekend..... :whistling:


whey heyyy heeyyyyy.can't beat a nice bit of cock to chher you up............ I take it he IS taking you out for a chicken dinner????? pmsl.

hi u x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> whey heyyy heeyyyyy.can't beat a nice bit of cock to chher you up............ I take it he IS taking you out for a chicken dinner????? pmsl.
> 
> hi u x


Ah..... very clever smart arse..... 

Hi to u too.....


----------



## Tommy10

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ah..... very clever smart arse.....
> 
> Hi to u too.....


... And remember Twins SHARE everything ... Even leftovers


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Tommy10 said:


> ... And remember Twins SHARE everything ... Even leftovers


 :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Tommy10 said:


> ... And remember Twins SHARE everything ... Even leftovers


No leftovers.... am keeping him. 2nd date is arranged for this weekend


----------



## Replicator

Zara-Leoni said:


> No leftovers.... am keeping him. 2nd date is arranged for this weekend


Does this mean lots of Cardio at the weekends :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Replicator said:


> Does this mean lots of Cardio at the weekends :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Not yet. Still just dating


----------



## Replicator

Zara-Leoni said:


> Not yet. Still just dating


Youll know if hes a good one or not , that dog of yours that cant digest jewellery , false teeth etc will suss him out with that sixth sense :thumb:


----------



## Uriel

I hope the guy keeps on the straight and narrow with you zara......i'd hate Tommy to get his hands in him lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Replicator said:


> Youll know if hes a good one or not , that dog of yours that cant digest jewellery , false teeth etc will suss him out with that sixth sense :thumb:


Blue adores him and the cats were flirting with him like a bunch of floosies 



Uriel said:


> I hope the guy keeps on the straight and narrow with you zara......i'd hate Tommy to get his hands *in* him lol


 :blink: Yeah me too that sounds painful.... :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> :blink: Yeah me too that sounds painful.... :lol:


LETS BE FRANK, i'd rather have his hand in me than his gigantic knob lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> LETS BE FRANK, i'd rather have his hand in me than his gigantic knob lol


 :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Pretty new winter boots to make me tall 

(oh yeah.... Trained arms did cardio ate protein etc yawn yawn)


----------



## Uriel

you are such a chic.......................never see that sh1t in a mans journal lol

cool boots though


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> you are such a chic.......................never see that sh1t in a mans journal lol
> 
> cool boots though


Hey.... My mega high heel addiction will prob help to improve my already pretty decent 15 inch calves. It's all relevant


----------



## winger

Drunken fly-by! xxxooo


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Drunken fly-by! xxxooo


Where've YOU been????


----------



## DiggyV

Uriel said:


> you are such a chic.......................never see that sh1t in a mans journal lol
> 
> cool boots though


just in those special private message you send though eh?

:lol:

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Replicator

hey Zara .how are you this super sh1t weather Wednesday !


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Replicator said:


> hey Zara .how are you this super sh1t weather Wednesday !


Well truthfully....

Woke up this morning and had left the window open so my room was freezing.... lay under the duvet for about an hour trying to get up the courage to get out of bed 

Have done precious little all day, and just woke up from a rather nice sofa nap..

I think I am turning into one of my cats :lol:


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> I think I am turning into one of my cats :lol:


Does that mean you go all floppy when someone picks you up! :lol: :lol:

Chers

Diggy


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DiggyV said:


> Does that mean you go all floppy when someone picks you up! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Chers
> 
> Diggy


Ha ha cunny funt....!!  :lol:


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> Does that mean you go all floppy when someone picks you up! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Chers
> 
> Diggy


What sort of cat have you got? When I pick mine up , the best I can hope for is a disdainful look ... usually there's a lot of protesting and wriggling and claws.....


----------



## DiggyV

Z-L has Ragdoll cats, they literally turn into a ragdoll when you pick them up. But I am sure she will tell you more... 

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Greshie said:


> What sort of cat have you got? When I pick mine up , the best I can hope for is a disdainful look ... usually there's a lot of protesting and wriggling and claws.....





DiggyV said:


> Z-L has Ragdoll cats, they literally turn into a ragdoll when you pick them up. But I am sure she will tell you more...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


Exactly as he said, they don't wriggle or struggle or anything..... nobody really knows what causes it but its a characteristic of the breed


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> Exactly as he said, they don't wriggle or struggle or anything..... nobody really knows what causes it but its a characteristic of the breed


It made me laugh when you said you were turning into one of them, "not wriggling or struggling or anything", I always had you more of a Scottish Wildcat!

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DiggyV said:


> It made me laugh when you said you were turning into one of them, "not wriggling or struggling or anything", I always had you more of a Scottish Wildcat!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


I'm not a cat, I'm a Lion


----------



## Replicator

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'm not a cat, I'm a Lion


 come on now Zara a Lioness surely


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Replicator said:


> come on now Zara a Lioness surely


I'm a Lion. A Little Lion.

A Lioness is still a Lion....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Date night......


----------



## Uriel

you've been unable to type for a few days???

We can only assume he has problems ejaculating pmsl lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> you've been unable to type for a few days???
> 
> We can only assume he has problems ejaculating pmsl lol


Nah not been online much ya cheeky cnut


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nah not been online much ya cheeky cnut


so he was quick?

lol

Only tugging your chain -

ok, I'll eff off frosty in here lol

hope well


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> so he was quick?
> 
> lol
> 
> Only tugging your chain -
> 
> ok, I'll eff off frosty in here lol
> 
> hope well


A Lady does not discuss such matters!   :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> A Lady does not discuss such matters!  :lol:


I know x

I'm a nob as you well know

hope it was a good date babe


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> I know x
> 
> I'm a nob as you well know
> 
> hope it was a good date babe


There's a few folk on here fit that description, but you're not one of them mate 

Yeah it was good.... so good I saw him again last night


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah it was good.... so good I saw him again last night


sweet x


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> There's a few folk on here fit that description, but you're not one of them mate
> 
> Yeah it was good.... so good I saw him again last night


Glad its working for you, you deserve a little Zara time.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Replicator

Zara-Leoni said:


> There's a few folk on here fit that description, but you're not one of them mate
> 
> Yeah it was good.... so good I saw him again last night


Glad to hear its all working out for ye Zara............................we all need a little love and affection in our lives.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DiggyV said:


> Glad its working for you, you deserve a little Zara time.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy





Replicator said:


> Glad to hear its all working out for ye Zara............................we all need a little love and affection in our lives.


So, as of today, Fordy is officially no longer a single girl 

A boy 12 years younger than me, with the same interests who competes too, has captured my imagination and courted me in the way I always wanted


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> So, as of today, Fordy is officially no longer a single girl
> 
> A boy 12 years younger than me, with the same interests who competes too, has captured my imagination and courted me in the way I always wanted


12 years younger?

That means you got one that isn't even legal? :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> 12 years younger?
> 
> That means you got one that isn't even legal? :lol:


Ohhhh I love you hackinspank!! 

Nope... this little angel (all 6ft 5 of him  ) is 26


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ohhhh I love you hackinspank!!
> 
> Nope... this little angel (all 6ft 5 of him  ) is 26


If he's 26, then your maths must be messed up, as that would make your age <deleted>, and that's not possible!

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DiggyV said:


> If he's 26, then your maths must be messed up, as that would make your age <deleted>, and that's not possible!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


Yep, am 38


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yep, am 38


Perfect, too bad you are now taken. :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Perfect, too bad you are now taken. :lol:


haha


----------



## Replicator

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yep, am 38


no worries we all still love you LOL


----------



## flinty90

Justforeffect said:


> I just had to dig this up.
> 
> I appreciate and respect the female form so much. Thank you Zara for making my weel
> 
> *Page 186.*......frigging WOW !!!


i must have missed that page first time around... lol

nice to see ya smiling zara, and i like the cheeky little denim shorts picture you have there..

im thinking if it werent so wrong i would let you wrestle me to the ground


----------



## nibbsey

Well i'm gonna say it, ~I'm gutted for me! I've always loved you and am now gonna gave a good cry...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

nibbsey said:


> Well i'm gonna say it, ~I'm gutted for me! I've always loved you and am now gonna gave a good cry...


lmao mate.... some poor bugger had to get landed with me eventually :lol:


----------



## DiggyV

You still all loved up Little Lion? 

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Justforeffect said:


> I just had to dig this up.
> 
> I appreciate and respect the female form so much. Thank you Zara for making my weel
> 
> Page 186.......frigging WOW !!!





flinty90 said:


> i must have missed that page first time around... lol
> 
> nice to see ya smiling zara, and i like the cheeky little denim shorts picture you have there..
> 
> im thinking if it werent so wrong i would let you wrestle me to the ground


lol cheers folks.... flinty.... you're a proper wrong'un aint ya? :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DiggyV said:


> You still all loved up Little Lion?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


Yep


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yep


Groovy Baby, Yeahhhh! :lol:

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Replicator

Hey Zara ...whats up girl ...missing your input


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Replicator said:


> Hey Zara ...whats up girl ...missing your input


Alright dude?

Not really been able to train much, mainly just trying to do cardio with the dog to keep myself in reasonably respectable shape lol.

Winter is well on its way, and mother nature has been doing her thing..... ie I've been compelled to start cosying up the house ready for bad weather, have been spending half my spare time in the kitchen making soups, stews, casseroles, chilli, roasts etc..... I even made the boy raisin and biscuit yorkie cheesecake at the weekend since he loves cheesecake and he was wondering aloud if such a thing exists 

Thats it really tbh mate


----------



## Fatstuff

Evening Zara


----------



## Greshie

Zara-Leoni said:


> Alright dude?
> 
> Not really been able to train much, mainly just trying to do cardio with the dog to keep myself in reasonably respectable shape lol.
> 
> Winter is well on its way, and mother nature has been doing her thing..... ie I've been compelled to start cosying up the house ready for bad weather, have been spending half my spare time in the kitchen making soups, stews, casseroles, chilli, roasts etc..... I even made the boy raisin and biscuit yorkie cheesecake at the weekend since he loves cheesecake and he was wondering aloud if such a thing exists
> 
> Thats it really tbh mate


Is this new romance bringing out the nesting instinct in you I wonder ???


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Fatstuff said:


> Evening Zara


Mornin' Fatstuff


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Fatstuff said:


> Evening Zara





Greshie said:


> Is this new romance bringing out the nesting instinct in you I wonder ???


 :rolleye:

:lol:

You're a very insightful man Greshie, always see straight to the heart of things :tongue:

In all seriousness, I loooove cooking. My mum was a chef before she retired and I was helping her in the kitchen from the age of about 3-4 lol. Thing is, its pretty boring just cooking for yourself with nobody to appreciate it, and the boy has a massive appetite due to his size so its a happy combination.... I get to cook all manner of stuff and he eats it


----------



## Fatstuff

good moanin  got nothing interestin to say, so i just say hi, thats all i do on im straight thread to lol


----------



## flinty90

Zara-Leoni said:


> :rolleye:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> You're a very insightful man Greshie, always see straight to the heart of things :tongue:
> 
> In all seriousness, I loooove cooking. My mum was a chef before she retired and I was helping her in the kitchen from the age of about 3-4 lol. Thing is, its pretty boring just cooking for yourself with nobody to appreciate it, and the boy has a massive appetite due to his size so its a happy combination.... *I get to cook all manner of stuff and he eats it *


if thats all you want out of a man Zara i have pm'd you my address lol.. i can definitely oblige that for you hehehe !!!


----------



## Greshie

Zara-Leoni said:


> :rolleye:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> You're a very insightful man Greshie, always see straight to the heart of things :tongue:
> 
> In all seriousness, I loooove cooking. My mum was a chef before she retired and I was helping her in the kitchen from the age of about 3-4 lol. Thing is, its pretty boring just cooking for yourself with nobody to appreciate it, and the boy has a massive appetite due to his size so its a happy combination.... I get to cook all manner of stuff and he eats it


  Know where you are coming from there.... I'm a good cook too (all the men are in my family ) but have little incentive to cook just for myself ....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

flinty90 said:


> if thats all you want out of a man Zara i have pm'd you my address lol.. i can definitely oblige that for you hehehe !!!





Greshie said:


> Know where you are coming from there.... I'm a good cook too (all the men are in my family ) but have little incentive to cook just for myself ....


Dn't take much to keep me happy


----------



## flinty90

Zara-Leoni said:


> Dn't take much to keep me happy


no your slowly becoming my ideal woman pmsl !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> no your slowly becoming my ideal woman pmsl !!!


whys that funny flinty :rolleye: (wooden spooning)


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> whys that funny flinty :rolleye: (wooden spooning)


its funny mate as if i could ever be in with a chance lol !!!


----------



## Glassback

I could easily Marry a woman for how well she cooks.... might sound sexist but there is something massively attractive about a Woman that can cook.


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> its funny mate as if i could ever be in with a chance lol !!!


nice wriggling out


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Glassback said:


> I could easily Marry a woman for how well she cooks.... might sound sexist but there is something massively attractive about a Woman that can cook.


Women are supposed to be good at cooking and household stuff, its the natural order of things. Like Greshie said, "nesting", thats the role mother nature gave us


----------



## Fatstuff

Zara-Leoni said:


> Women are supposed to be good at cooking and household stuff, its the natural order of things. Like Greshie said, "nesting", thats the role mother nature gave us


that is correct, although i cook for myself more than the mrs cooks for me, but she cooks for her and the nip more than i do, so she takes the brunt of the cooking, cleaning etc. But it dont hurt to look after oneself and tidy up after oneself lol that my theory and split the baby chores


----------



## flinty90

I agree, fatstuff..

I always get the job of emptying dishwasher, and hanging out the washing, and i cook 2 meals per week.

kids polish and vacuum and clean bathroom, and my missus does pretty much owt else .. we are like TEAM FLINTY in our house lol


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> I agree, fatstuff..
> 
> I always get the job of emptying dishwasher, and hanging out the washing, and i cook 2 meals per week.
> 
> kids polish and vacuum and clean bathroom, and my missus does pretty much owt else .. we are like TEAM FLINTY in our house lol


Lol i probably dont do enough, but i work 45 hour weeks, shifts aswell. i tidy up (dont clean as in polish) i cook for me mainly and the nip if mrs is elsewhere. rest of the house is hers. I am good with the lad though, nappies etc so i think she knows this and lets me be


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Lol i probably dont do enough, but i work 45 hour weeks, shifts aswell. i tidy up (dont clean as in polish) i cook for me mainly and the nip if mrs is elsewhere. rest of the house is hers. I am good with the lad though, nappies etc so i think she knows this and lets me be


you say you work a 45 hour week mate do you still go home each day ??

Thing about my job is i could be away for 2 weeks at a time, and normally for a couple of months per job,so when i am home i do feel obliged to help out a lot more !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> you say you work a 45 hour week mate do you still go home each day ??
> 
> Thing about my job is i could be away for 2 weeks at a time, and normally for a couple of months per job,so when i am home i do feel obliged to help out a lot more !!!


Its not a contest lol :lol:


----------



## Uriel

I thought flinty was just drawn to womans work because he's drawn to womens underwear and sterdoids too lol.....

Man the fuk up flinty - your'e more sister than mister lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> I thought flinty was just drawn to womans work because he's drawn to womens underwear and sterdoids too lol.....
> 
> Man the fuk up flinty - your'e more sister than mister lol


thanks x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Fatstuff said:


> that is correct, although i cook for myself more than the mrs cooks for me, but she cooks for her and the nip more than i do, so she takes the brunt of the cooking, cleaning etc. But it dont hurt to look after oneself and tidy up after oneself lol that my theory and split the baby chores


Good balance 



flinty90 said:


> I agree, fatstuff..
> 
> I always get the job of emptying dishwasher, and hanging out the washing, and i cook 2 meals per week.
> 
> kids polish and vacuum and clean bathroom, and my missus does pretty much owt else .. *we are like TEAM FLINTY in our house* lol


 :thumb:



Fatstuff said:


> Lol i probably dont do enough, but i work 45 hour weeks, shifts aswell. i tidy up (dont clean as in polish) i cook for me mainly and the nip if mrs is elsewhere. rest of the house is hers. I am good with the lad though, nappies etc so i think she knows this and lets me be


I don't like other people tidying/cleaning really. They don't do it "my" way, I'd rather do it myself


----------



## Zara-Leoni

And on this note, am off to take my mum & step dad some home made soup....


----------



## PHMG

Zara-Leoni said:


> Good balance
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> *I don't like other people tidying/cleaning really. They don't do it "my" way, I'd rather do it myself *


HAHA, mother in law cooked all my meals the other day because she had guests coming and didnt want me "destroying the kitchen" :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Women are supposed to be good at cooking and household stuff, its the natural order of things. Like Greshie said, "nesting", thats the role mother nature gave us


Nice insight.

My wife cooks and she is such a good cook, some of the food she makes is so good I cant stop eating it.

She makes some crazy tacos with everything home made.

I tend to moan sometimes when I eat or smack my lips with her food, she hates that. :lol:

I tell her it is her fault for being such a good cook.


----------



## Replicator

I do ALL the cooking in my house and I will leave you to finish this post yourselves on why LOL


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Well..... not such great news. Went to my mums yesterday and the nurses were there too. She's had to be taken into the hospice today, however fingers crossed they will be able to stablise her and she'll get home again for a while at least. Just about to head down there now...


----------



## Greshie

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well..... not such great news. Went to my mums yesterday and the nurses were there too. She's had to be taken into the hospice today, however fingers crossed they will be able to stablise her and she'll get home again for a while at least. Just about to head down there now...


Fingers crossed for you ... xxx


----------



## flinty90

sorry to hear that Zara, really hope things at least become comfortable within the situation :sad:


----------



## Suprakill4

Sorry to hear that Zara, chin up!


----------



## Fatstuff

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well..... not such great news. Went to my mums yesterday and the nurses were there too. She's had to be taken into the hospice today, however fingers crossed they will be able to stablise her and she'll get home again for a while at least. Just about to head down there now...


Fingers crossed Z xxx


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well..... not such great news. Went to my mums yesterday and the nurses were there too. She's had to be taken into the hospice today, however fingers crossed they will be able to stablise her and she'll get home again for a while at least. Just about to head down there now...


Stay strong little lion, hope you get her back again soon.

thoughts are with you.


----------



## Replicator

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well..... not such great news. Went to my mums yesterday and the nurses were there too. She's had to be taken into the hospice today, however fingers crossed they will be able to stablise her and she'll get home again for a while at least. Just about to head down there now...


Also sorry to hear Zara.........thoughts are with you


----------



## RFC_Thistle

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well..... not such great news. Went to my mums yesterday and the nurses were there too. She's had to be taken into the hospice today, however fingers crossed they will be able to stablise her and she'll get home again for a while at least. Just about to head down there now...


In the same situation with my mum, what can i say that hasnt all ready been said...stay strong and my thoughts go out to you and your mum xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DiggyV said:


> Stay strong little lion, hope you get her back again soon.
> 
> thoughts are with you.


Cheers mate.... just home from there now. Thing is I was told by her docs she had 2-3 months, 5 months ago, so every day is a blessing at the moment


----------



## Replicator

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers mate.... just home from there now. Thing is I was told by her docs she had 2-3 months, 5 months ago, so every day is a blessing at the moment


Absolutely Zara.....enjoy every one like its the last

all the best to you and your MUM .............................and your stepdad


----------



## FirePole

I've just spent 3 hours reading through your journal and I must say it's quite impressive. Very well done girl. Hope will see you around town one day...


----------



## Replicator

Just popped in to say hi and hope all is as well as can be expected


----------



## Zara-Leoni

FirePole said:


> I've just spent 3 hours reading through your journal and I must say it's quite impressive. Very well done girl. Hope will see you around town one day...


That's 3 hours you'll never get back :lol:

Thanks though lol


----------



## flinty90

Hi Zara, thought about you on sunday actually. was watching the UKBFF finals women fitness and you popped into my thoughts lol.. nothing seedy just about you competitng thats all..

Hope you have stuff you end under control !!! :beer:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well..... not such great news. Went to my mums yesterday and the nurses were there too. She's had to be taken into the hospice today, however fingers crossed they will be able to stablise her and she'll get home again for a while at least. Just about to head down there now...


Thinking of you Zara .


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Replicator said:


> Just popped in to say hi and hope all is as well as can be expected


Yeah well mum's stable so "as well as can be expected" it is dude, thanks 

I was gardening today. ACTUAL gardening!

Anyone who knows me (and my SERIOUS insect/spider phobias) knows how amazing this is! I've got a wee front garden, and quite a big back garden with apple trees, cherry tree, various rose bushes and other stuff. I really enjoyed it - I love being outdoors and I found time went very quickly and it was REALLY calming....

I'm thinking of investing in some gardening gloves with long cuffs (if such a thing exists) so I can enjoy it more without worrying that something may crawl over my hand :crying:

I know its not really gardening season, but much of it is just general tidying and pruning 

Anyway thats all really dull stuff, but I'm seriously proud of myself


----------



## Zara-Leoni

flinty90 said:


> Hi Zara, thought about you on sunday actually. was watching the UKBFF finals women fitness and you popped into my thoughts lol.. nothing seedy just about you competitng thats all..
> 
> Hope you have stuff you end under control !!! :beer:


Cheers dude


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilli said:


> Thinking of you Zara .


Ta mate


----------



## Greshie

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah well mum's stable so "as well as can be expected" it is dude, thanks
> 
> I was gardening today. ACTUAL gardening!
> 
> Anyone who knows me (and my SERIOUS insect/spider phobias) knows how amazing this is! I've got a wee front garden, and quite a big back garden with apple trees, cherry tree, various rose bushes and other stuff. I really enjoyed it - I love being outdoors and I found time went very quickly and it was REALLY calming....
> 
> I'm thinking of investing in some gardening gloves with long cuffs (if such a thing exists) so I can enjoy it more without worrying that something may crawl over my hand :crying:
> 
> I know its not really gardening season, but much of it is just general tidying and pruning
> 
> Anyway thats all really dull stuff, but I'm seriously proud of myself


Ah gardening is an age thing I reckon ... and very theraputic !


----------



## FirePole

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'm thinking of investing in some gardening gloves with long cuffs (if such a thing exists) so I can enjoy it more without worrying that something may crawl over my hand :crying:


Have you got that thought of spider in your gloves before you stick them on? I hate that and always have a good look inside when picking them up from my garage


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Greshie said:


> Ah gardening is an age thing I reckon ... and very theraputic !


Loooool I thought of the age thing as I was doing it! Didn't want to say it though :lol:

I've heard loads of people say it was therapeutic but never understood how it could be.... til today. Maybe its an age thi..... AWWWW bugger!! :lol:



FirePole said:


> Have you got that thought of spider in your gloves before you stick them on? I hate that and always have a good look inside when picking them up from my garage


No gloves of mine will ever live outdoors! I have a shed but its empty I refuse to use it. That place is where spiders live! Things are cleaned and brought indoors to be kept spider free!!!!!


----------



## Replicator

Not meaning to be morbid or anything like that ZARA but honestly, I now get a funny stomach when I click on to your journal because im dreading what I might read.

Thinking of you all

PS) my mrs loves the gardening as well , she finds it theraputic


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Replicator said:


> Not meaning to be morbid or anything like that ZARA but honestly, I now get a funny stomach when I click on to your journal because im dreading what I might read.
> 
> Thinking of you all
> 
> PS) my mrs loves the gardening as well , she finds it theraputic


Don't think like that. I don't. Never worry about checking my phone or when it rings etc.

What will be, will be.


----------



## Replicator

Zara-Leoni said:


> Don't think like that. I don't. Never worry about checking my phone or when it rings etc.
> 
> What will be, will be.


Well, its probably because me and the mrs have both lost both our parents ( all gone a good few years now) so know what its like and I just feel for you that's all.

I love your strength .................dont lose it

oh! and by the way, I hope you and lover boy are still getting on good guns


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Fordy has the gardening bug


----------



## Replicator

Zara-Leoni said:


> Fordy has the gardening bug


Nice, something else in common :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

Hey Zara whats new ??


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah well mum's stable so "as well as can be expected" it is dude, thanks
> 
> I was gardening today. ACTUAL gardening!
> 
> Anyone who knows me (and my SERIOUS insect/spider phobias) knows how amazing this is! I've got a wee front garden, and quite a big back garden with apple trees, cherry tree, various rose bushes and other stuff. I really enjoyed it - I love being outdoors and I found time went very quickly and it was REALLY calming....
> 
> I'm thinking of investing in some gardening gloves with long cuffs (if such a thing exists) so I can enjoy it more without worrying that something may crawl over my hand :crying:
> 
> I know its not really gardening season, but much of it is just general tidying and pruning
> 
> Anyway thats all really dull stuff, but I'm seriously proud of myself


Feel free to come and help weed the allotment - been a bit slack of late, I have carrots to dig up and onions to plant


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Replicator said:


> Hey Zara whats new ??


WELL..... since you don't get bored nutless by gardening chat 

I have sawn off all the low hanging branches of the bigger apple tree in my garden that sits in the middle, and have pruned/removed all the dead wood from the lower 50% of it.... gonna get some long handled loppers and I'll be able to do the top half standing on steps. The whole things gonna literally be half the size when I'm finished, and look a million times better!

I've also dug out my patio and paths from underneath all the crap that had grown over them/got strimmed down/grown over again etc etc (yes - it really was that bad), piled all my branches/leaves/grass cuttings/weeds pulled so far on the stony bit that used to be a greenhouse, dug up 2 of the flower beds and scraped the worst of the dead weeds that were strimmed down, off another. Am getting there, but there is a LOT to do. I have a few pics of the state of it (not before I started, but before I started pruning back the tree properly - had just cut out a tunnel to get up the path.

I bought some heather today, and something with green waxy leaves and red berries.... forget the name but its pretty 

So, Thats the garden 

Ummmm.... Made chicken broth :thumbup1:

Decided gardening is a good substitute for my lack of training at the moment :lol:

Am currently decorating the house for halloween.

I think I'll have to put up garden and halloween pics 

(those of you who are bored to tears, I apologise, but I'm getting old :lol: )


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Feel free to come and help weed the allotment - been a bit slack of late, I have carrots to dig up and onions to plant


You are MILES ahead of me in the gardening ability states Bek!!


----------



## Greshie

Zara-Leoni said:


> WELL..... since you don't get bored nutless by gardening chat
> 
> I have sawn off all the low hanging branches of the bigger apple tree in my garden that sits in the middle, and have pruned/removed all the dead wood from the lower 50% of it.... gonna get some long handled loppers and I'll be able to do the top half standing on steps. The whole things gonna literally be half the size when I'm finished, and look a million times better!
> 
> I've also dug out my patio and paths from underneath all the crap that had grown over them/got strimmed down/grown over again etc etc (yes - it really was that bad), piled all my branches/leaves/grass cuttings/weeds pulled so far on the stony bit that used to be a greenhouse, dug up 2 of the flower beds and scraped the worst of the dead weeds that were strimmed down, off another. Am getting there, but there is a LOT to do. I have a few pics of the state of it (not before I started, but before I started pruning back the tree properly - had just cut out a tunnel to get up the path.
> 
> I bought some heather today, and something with green waxy leaves and red berries.... forget the name but its pretty
> 
> So, Thats the garden
> 
> Ummmm.... Made chicken broth :thumbup1:
> 
> Decided gardening is a good substitute for my lack of training at the moment :lol:
> 
> Am currently decorating the house for halloween.
> 
> I think I'll have to put up garden and halloween pics
> 
> (those of you who are bored to tears, I apologise, but I'm getting old :lol: )


Looking forward to the pics


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ok. Young persons look away now. This is my disaster zone of a garden lol:

First picture is of front garden, last one is the state of my "lawn"

I've done quite a bit more since I took these, but to start with the grass was waist high, weeds taller than me and you couldn't find the paths etc!!


----------



## Fatstuff

you forgot this one Z


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Fatstuff said:


> you forgot this one Z
> View attachment 66609


You sayin' am a ginger???? :sneaky2:

:lol:


----------



## Greshie

Looks a nice sized garden Zara and quite private too ... though your lawn looks more buttercup meadow than grass


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PS:

Advice from people who actually KNOW about gardening is appreciated


----------



## Fatstuff

Zara-Leoni said:


> You sayin' am a ginger???? :sneaky2:
> 
> :lol:


Not without a 10 stride head start :001_tt2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Greshie said:


> Looks a nice sized garden Zara and quite private too ... though your lawn looks more buttercup meadow than grass


Yeah very private.... the previous occupiers hated my neighbours so the fencing is 8-10ft high :lol:

Ideal with my dog though :thumbup1:

Them leave things in my lawn is a weed..... and the roots are all interconnected underneath like ivy :cursing: :cursing: 

Apparently weedkiller dnt really work on it and you have to rip it all out inc the roots.... that'll just not be happening! :sneaky2:

I can see myself ending up getting it all removed and re-turfed. Reckon be easier but dunno what it would cost?

I mostly want heather, things that grow berries (something new has sprung up thats either bramble, raspberry or maybe strawberry so I plan to allow that a wee space to see how it develops and theres a big thing up the back with those white winter berries on it and some rosehips etc :thumbup1: ), holly, roses and maybe some conifers. ie stuff thats native (apart from the roses) and easy to maintain


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Fatstuff said:


> Not without a 10 stride head start :001_tt2:


Best make it 20 am quick on ma feet! :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Zara-Leoni said:


> Best make it 20 am quick on ma feet! :lol:


not with your wellies on and covered in compost ur not


----------



## Greshie

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah very private.... the previous occupiers hated my neighbours so the fencing is 8-10ft high :lol:
> 
> Ideal with my dog though :thumbup1:
> 
> Them leave things in my lawn is a weed..... and the roots are all interconnected underneath like ivy :cursing: :cursing:


yep sounds like buttercups ...



Zara-Leoni said:


> Apparently weedkiller dnt really work on it and you have to rip it all out inc the roots.... that'll just not be happening! :sneaky2:
> 
> I can see myself ending up getting it all removed and re-turfed. Reckon be easier but dunno what it would cost?


Re-turfing is expensive, seeding is cheaper but takes longer to grow (and you'll have to keep the pooch and the cats off) and needs thorough preparation. You can lay turf over an existing lawn , but it must be weed free otherwise they'll just grow through. Not sure what to suggest here , I think if you want a decent lawn you are going to have to start again froim scratch.



Zara-Leoni said:


> I mostly want heather, things that grow berries (something new has sprung up thats either bramble, raspberry or maybe strawberry so I plan to allow that a wee space to see how it develops and theres a big thing up the back with those white winter berries on it and some rosehips etc :thumbup1: ), holly, roses and maybe some conifers. ie stuff thats native (apart from the roses) and easy to maintain


Climbing roses against the fences that get the sun, and then shrubs for easy maintenance , there are all sorts and sizes you can get , ***** are good for low growing, huge range and some have pretty flowers that bloom at different times of the year, they are also evergreen. Sambucca (dodgy spelling) is a lovely red leaf shrub with white flowers , but it drops it's leaves over winter. Make space in a sheltered part of your garden for a Japanese Maple ... the autumn colours of these can be stunning. Go for dwarf conifers otherwise you'll end up with shrubs from hell. I love heathers but they don't like me , I never have any success with them!


----------



## Replicator

Zara-Leoni said:


> WELL..... since you don't get bored nutless by gardening chat
> 
> I have sawn off all the low hanging branches of the bigger apple tree in my garden that sits in the middle, and have pruned/removed all the dead wood from the lower 50% of it.... gonna get some long handled loppers and I'll be able to do the top half standing on steps. The whole things gonna literally be half the size when I'm finished, and look a million times better!
> 
> I've also dug out my patio and paths from underneath all the crap that had grown over them/got strimmed down/grown over again etc etc (yes - it really was that bad), piled all my branches/leaves/grass cuttings/weeds pulled so far on the stony bit that used to be a greenhouse, dug up 2 of the flower beds and scraped the worst of the dead weeds that were strimmed down, off another. Am getting there, but there is a LOT to do. I have a few pics of the state of it (not before I started, but before I started pruning back the tree properly - had just cut out a tunnel to get up the path.
> 
> I bought some heather today, and something with green waxy leaves and red berries.... forget the name but its pretty
> 
> So, Thats the garden


Im not the gardener my Mrs is, but appreciate the work that goes in to it

hope this works, any way if it does there is a photo of our back garden when we moved here nearly 5 years ago, how it looked the year after and the year after that. Also the view of the Eildons from our back garden and the Leo the cat


----------



## Greshie

Replicator said:


> Im not the gardener my Mrs is, but appreciate the work that goes in to it
> 
> hope this works, any way if it does there is a photo of our back garden when we moved here nearly 5 years ago, how it looked the year after and the year after that. Also the view of the Eildons from our back garden and the Leo the cat


Oh what stunning views  and a lovely garden too....

I've been in mine just over a year and have started to get it back into shape, but have a long way to go yet .....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Greshie said:


> yep sounds like buttercups ...
> 
> Re-turfing is expensive, seeding is cheaper but takes longer to grow (and you'll have to keep the pooch and the cats off) and needs thorough preparation. You can lay turf over an existing lawn , but it must be weed free otherwise they'll just grow through. Not sure what to suggest here , I think if you want a decent lawn you are going to have to start again froim scratch.
> 
> Climbing roses against the fences that get the sun, and then shrubs for easy maintenance , there are all sorts and sizes you can get , ***** are good for low growing, huge range and some have pretty flowers that bloom at different times of the year, they are also evergreen. Sambucca (dodgy spelling) is a lovely red leaf shrub with white flowers , but it drops it's leaves over winter. Make space in a sheltered part of your garden for a Japanese Maple ... the autumn colours of these can be stunning. Go for dwarf conifers otherwise you'll end up with shrubs from hell. I love heathers but they don't like me , I never have any success with them!


Buttercups? I've never seen a buttercup here though.....??

I think this is the awful thing am thinking of that comes from under the back fence?

http://www.ecosystemgardening.com/bishop-weed-most-hated-plants.html

So am considering covering the back border with a membrane and putting bark on top?

I've just looked up buttercup leaves though, and I think you're right!

I absolutely want a japanese maple!! I love them :thumbup1:

The other plant I got today is a gualtheria - (wintergreen)

http://www.florapack.hu/displayimage.php?album=50&pos=10

Pretty huh?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Replicator said:


> Im not the gardener my Mrs is, but appreciate the work that goes in to it
> 
> hope this works, any way if it does there is a photo of our back garden when we moved here nearly 5 years ago, how it looked the year after and the year after that. Also the view of the Eildons from our back garden and the Leo the cat


1. Fantastic improvement! :thumb:

2. Stunning views :thumbup1:

3. LOVE the cat! :wub:


----------



## Greshie

Zara-Leoni said:


> Buttercups? I've never seen a buttercup here though.....??
> 
> I think this is the awful thing am thinking of that comes from under the back fence?
> 
> http://www.ecosystemgardening.com/bishop-weed-most-hated-plants.html
> 
> So am considering covering the back border with a membrane and putting bark on top?
> 
> I've just looked up buttercup leaves though, and I think you're right!
> 
> I absolutely want a japanese maple!! I love them :thumbup1:
> 
> The other plant I got today is a gualtheria - (wintergreen)
> 
> http://www.florapack.hu/displayimage.php?album=50&pos=10
> 
> Pretty huh?


Yes like the gualtheria 

Membrane and bark is a good thing to do , and you can pierce the membrane to add plants, another option is membrane and pebbles , though these are more expensive and better suit dry gardens ....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

.....I'm kinda aiming to go with hardy native stuff, so the garden looks like it belongs where it is... ie, Scotland. Hence having heathers, holly etc 

That said.... there's a wee cherry tree in the front garden and I really want a japanese maple 

Plus I like things that have berries as it attracts birdies.... and heather will attract honey bees 

I have rosehips round my gate trellis thing (that I need to mend and paint) and in my front garden too. Birds dont eat them though do they? I also have a big bush thing in back corner with those white winter berry things that pop. Birds like them but it needs some serious pruning!

I think this is it? It's looking a bit straggly just now though :sad:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/gardening/plants/plant_finder/plant_pages/11587.shtml


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Greshie said:


> Yes like the gualtheria
> 
> Membrane and bark is a good thing to do , and you can pierce the membrane to add plants, another option is membrane and pebbles , though these are more expensive and better suit dry gardens ....


Yeah there are 2 rosebushes on that back border plus the snowberry stuff.

I've named one of the rosebushes lazarus 

When I moved here it was all wobbly and the old guy I had cutting grass etc at the time said to dig it up and chuck it out as the roots were rotten and it would never come good. Never did, but the next summer I got someone to come with a rotavator and go through all the flowerbeds as they were solid, stony and full of weeds. "Lazarus" was sacrificed that day to the rotovator.

I then poured diesel all over that back flower bed, totally soaked it to try kill the evil bishops weed coming through under the fence :cursing:

This year I hadn't touched it and it became outrageously overgrown, so I got a couple lads to take a strimmer to the whole lot so I can start again.

Yesterday I was poking about up there, and guess what I found??

"Lazarus" has 2 new shoots coming through....... :blink:


----------



## Replicator

brilliant LOL

Lazarus the survivor


----------



## Replicator

brilliant LOL

Lazarus the survivor

Love the Japanese maple in the Scottish garden :whistling: :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Replicator said:


> Im not the gardener my Mrs is, but appreciate the work that goes in to it
> 
> hope this works, any way if it does there is a photo of our back garden when we moved here nearly 5 years ago, how it looked the year after and the year after that. Also the view of the Eildons from our back garden and the Leo the cat


Wow, awesome, wood and brick, I love that.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I now have an actual waterfall in my garden......


----------



## Replicator

Zara-Leoni said:


> I now have an actual waterfall in my garden......


Pictures !!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Its not a good thing.

Summats up with the water tank in the loft and water is pouring out the overflow 24/7 unless I turn the taps on and empty the tank a bit. Bloody council say its not an emergency and to call back monday :cursing:


----------



## Greshie

Zara-Leoni said:


> Its not a good thing.
> 
> Summats up with the water tank in the loft and water is pouring out the overflow 24/7 unless I turn the taps on and empty the tank a bit. Bloody council say its not an emergency and to call back monday :cursing:


Sounds like the ballcock isn't working properly ...


----------



## Greshie

Toby1 said:


> There's always some sort of cokc that needs working on according to you  change the tune!


That's your story , not mine!


----------



## Replicator

Zara-Leoni said:


> Its not a good thing.
> 
> Summats up with the water tank in the loft and water is pouring out the overflow 24/7 unless I turn the taps on and empty the tank a bit. Bloody council say its not an emergency and to call back monday :cursing:


Nobody gives a fvck these days do they ......if its out of hours they dont want to know.

I phoned a plumber once at 2am whom was supposed to be on the 24hr call out ............he says, "sorry mate Ive had a drink so wont be able to come till morning!!!!!luckily I got someone else.


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah very private.... the previous occupiers hated my neighbours so the fencing is 8-10ft high :lol:
> 
> Ideal with my dog though :thumbup1:
> 
> Them leave things in my lawn is a weed..... and the roots are all interconnected underneath like ivy :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Apparently weedkiller dnt really work on it and you have to rip it all out inc the roots.... that'll just not be happening! :sneaky2:
> 
> I can see myself ending up getting it all removed and re-turfed. Reckon be easier but dunno what it would cost?
> 
> I mostly want heather, things that grow berries (something new has sprung up thats either bramble, raspberry or maybe strawberry so I plan to allow that a wee space to see how it develops and theres a big thing up the back with those white winter berries on it and some rosehips etc :thumbup1: ), holly, roses and maybe some conifers. ie stuff thats native (apart from the roses) and easy to maintain


You could try glyphosate on your lawn - will kill everything though, right down to the roots. Even fvcking bindweed (not so good on couch grass tho) The roots will still be in the soil, but dead. You can plant as soon as the other stuff is dead.....it killed the horrible matty crap on the allotment, and the onions have made a reappearance......

I have a proper halloween allotment - as well as zombie onions, I have zombie broad beans that are back from the dead and flowering... 

I have, yet again, managed to kill my mint. I am the only person in the world who has managed to kill mint repeatedly. My fingers are clearly not green lol!!!

Some GIT put a seed catalogue on my desk last week. I now have a HUGE list of stuff I want, including lime green and purple cauliflowers, pink and white tomatoes, white and purple carrots and blue potatoes......


----------



## Greshie

Beklet said:


> You could try glyphosate on your lawn - will kill everything though, right down to the roots. Even fvcking bindweed (not so good on couch grass tho) The roots will still be in the soil, but dead. You can plant as soon as the other stuff is dead.....it killed the horrible matty crap on the allotment, and the onions have made a reappearance......
> 
> I have a proper halloween allotment - as well as zombie onions, I have zombie broad beans that are back from the dead and flowering...
> 
> I have, yet again, managed to kill my mint. I am the only person in the world who has managed to kill mint repeatedly. My fingers are clearly not green lol!!!
> 
> Some GIT put a seed catalogue on my desk last week. I now have a HUGE list of stuff I want, including lime green and purple cauliflowers, pink and white tomatoes, white and purple carrots and blue potatoes......


Good idea about the glyphosate but keep it away from anything you want to keep , and not sure how pet friendly the stuff is?

Bek , how can you kill Mint???

This spell of warm weather means everything is having a last flurry , though up here we've had more rain than enaything else so it's all gone a bit soggy 

I grew purple beans once , they looked great on the vine, but was dissapointing when cooked they turned back green ....


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> Good idea about the glyphosate but keep it away from anything you want to keep , and not sure how pet friendly the stuff is?
> 
> Bek , how can you kill Mint???
> 
> This spell of warm weather means everything is having a last flurry , though up here we've had more rain than enaything else so it's all gone a bit soggy
> 
> I grew purple beans once , they looked great on the vine, but was dissapointing when cooked they turned back green ....


I believe that glyphosate is active when it hits the leaves and is pretty much neutral again when it hits the soil. I seem to remember that both generic glyphosate and Roundup both say child and Pet safe once sprayed and dried.

Check the labels though.


----------



## Beklet

Greshie said:


> Good idea about the glyphosate but keep it away from anything you want to keep , and not sure how pet friendly the stuff is?
> 
> Bek , how can you kill Mint???
> 
> This spell of warm weather means everything is having a last flurry , though up here we've had more rain than enaything else so it's all gone a bit soggy
> 
> I grew purple beans once , they looked great on the vine, but was dissapointing when cooked they turned back green ....


I don't know how I do it, but I kill mint every time, though I can see anew shoot on the black peppermint.....it's since I put it in the toilet (the planter it was in was too small so I planted it in my old bog  )

As my jounal is as dead as my mint, I shall hijack this one today to say I've had a productive day at the allotment - no one has stolen my horse muck, I planted onion and shallot sets, dug up the sweetcorn and weeded a bit of my weed patch - I even saw a couple of baby onions hiding in it. That is all. If I wanted to be a proper old woman, I'd stat on about dressmaking but you're not ready for that yet... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Greshie said:


> Sounds like the ballcock isn't working properly ...


Yup.... they're coming on wed morning to fix it. pffttt....



Toby1 said:


> You'd better hope your overflow doesn't freeze over any time soon or your in real trouble


Nah.... its warm up here


----------



## Greshie

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yup.... they're coming on wed morning to fix it. pffttt....
> 
> Nah.... its warm up here


better than not at all I suppose !

Yes wet and warm ... least it is in Dumfries !


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> You could try glyphosate on your lawn - will kill everything though, right down to the roots. Even fvcking bindweed (not so good on couch grass tho) The roots will still be in the soil, but dead. You can plant as soon as the other stuff is dead.....it killed the horrible matty crap on the allotment, and the onions have made a reappearance......
> 
> I have a proper halloween allotment - as well as zombie onions, I have zombie broad beans that are back from the dead and flowering...
> 
> I have, yet again, managed to kill my mint. I am the only person in the world who has managed to kill mint repeatedly. My fingers are clearly not green lol!!!
> 
> Some GIT put a seed catalogue on my desk last week. I now have a HUGE list of stuff I want, including lime green and purple cauliflowers, pink and white tomatoes, white and purple carrots and blue potatoes......


glywhatsit???? What is it? Where do I get it? It sounds good to me!

I've used sodium chorlate (when it was legal) and diesel. Nothing really seems to work in my garden lol!!!!! Things still grow back :sad:



DiggyV said:


> I believe that glyphosate is active when it hits the leaves and is pretty much neutral again when it hits the soil. I seem to remember that both generic glyphosate and Roundup both say child and Pet safe once sprayed and dried.
> 
> Check the labels though.


I heard roundup etc is pants... only works for a few weeks?



Beklet said:


> I don't know how I do it, but I kill mint every time, though I can see anew shoot on the black peppermint.....it's since I put it in the toilet (the planter it was in was too small so I planted it in my old bog  )
> 
> As my jounal is as dead as my mint, I shall hijack this one today to say I've had a productive day at the allotment - no one has stolen my horse muck, I planted onion and shallot sets, dug up the sweetcorn and weeded a bit of my weed patch - I even saw a couple of baby onions hiding in it. That is all. If I wanted to be a proper old woman, I'd stat on about dressmaking but you're not ready for that yet... :lol:


I have access to plenty of horse muck.... being a riding instructor and all lol. Hmmm..... maybe my garden needs some? Prob best get rid of the weeds first.

Dressmaking - crack on. Wish I could do that!!

Halloween tonight, house/front garden are decorated and had LOADS of kiddies round. Actually had to nip to the shops to replenish sweetie stocks as I ran out lol. I shall post pics from phone....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Halloween stuff:


----------



## Greshie

Zara-Leoni said:


> Halloween stuff:


Not a whiff of trick or treat down here .... mind you I live in a road where the average age is about 70 , so perhaps I shouldn't be surprised ... !


----------



## Greshie

bassline boy said:


> yo Z best option for your garden if your not bothered about grass is to pebble it you can still plant shrubs trees ect if you cut the membraine around them this will soften it up,level and spray your lawn with 3 times the amount of killer mixed cover with membraine then pebbles about 2inch deep no weed or grass will come threw if done rite ive done loads of these jobs for customers who dont want to spend to much and dont want to be cutting grass also your dog would prob kill the turf with its **** mine did now mines all paved lol.
> 
> if that is butter cup on your lawn its a complete nightmare i do borders/border designs for people and that stuff cost me loads of time and hassle.


Pebbles is certainly one solution ... much of my back garden is pebbled and it is largely trouble free


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> glywhatsit???? What is it? Where do I get it? It sounds good to me!
> 
> I heard roundup etc is pants... only works for a few weeks?


the active ingredient in Roundup is Glyphosate. however you pay massively for the name. I buy glyphosate concentrated from the local builders merchant and is about 50% the cost of Roundup.

Weedol is the crap one, the only effective weedkiller that really does kill the roots as well is a glyphosate based one, and roundup does work bloody well. Its the one all the farmers use. Mind ou it kills everything. I once got a tiny mist on one of my blackcurrant bushes and it was dead in 2 weeks.  The stuff is lethal and will kill everything green and leafy it touches. But we have cats, dogs and children and have never had an issue with it.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

bassline boy said:


> yo Z best option for your garden if your not bothered about grass is to pebble it you can still plant shrubs trees ect if you cut the membraine around them this will soften it up,level and spray your lawn with 3 times the amount of killer mixed cover with membraine then pebbles about 2inch deep no weed or grass will come threw if done rite ive done loads of these jobs for customers who dont want to spend to much and dont want to be cutting grass also your dog would prob kill the turf with its **** mine did now mines all paved lol.
> 
> if that is butter cup on your lawn its a complete nightmare i do borders/border designs for people and that stuff cost me loads of time and hassle.


Cheers dude - hows tricks with you? Am not working no more so never in Leeds. Hope you're keeping ok 

If I was gonna go that route, I'd slab it. Then I could put cat runs and kennels on it. Plus be far easier to look after. Would cost a bit though, even though I do have mates in building/lanscaping trades, am not working just now cos of my mum, so it'd have to wait.



Greshie said:


> Not a whiff of trick or treat down here .... mind you I live in a road where the average age is about 70 , so perhaps I shouldn't be surprised ... !


I've had LOADS! Won't get more now at this time. but am glad I nipped to the shop and restocked as thats nearly all gone too now!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DiggyV said:


> the active ingredient in Roundup is Glyphosate. however you pay massively for the name. I buy glyphosate concentrated from the local builders merchant and is about 50% the cost of Roundup.
> 
> Weedol is the crap one, the only effective weedkiller that really does kill the roots as well is a glyphosate based one, and roundup does work bloody well. Its the one all the farmers use. Mind ou it kills everything. I once got a tiny mist on one of my blackcurrant bushes and it was dead in 2 weeks.  The stuff is lethal and will kill everything green and leafy it touches. But we have cats, dogs and children and have never had an issue with it.


Sounds like the very job for moi - I needs to get me some of that! :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

My older brother took a squirt bottle of roundup to spot some weeds in the yard.

The wind was blowing some and just the mist from the roundup toasted the next door neighbors grass, it looked pretty bad, I could not get over how much damage it did and was about 3 feet away from the weeds.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> My older brother took a squirt bottle of roundup to spot some weeds in the yard.
> 
> The wind was blowing some and just the mist from the roundup toasted the next door neighbors grass, it looked pretty bad, I could not get over how much damage it did and was about 3 feet away from the weeds.


That'll do me :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> glywhatsit???? What is it? Where do I get it? It sounds good to me!
> 
> I've used sodium chorlate (when it was legal) and diesel. Nothing really seems to work in my garden lol!!!!! Things still grow back :sad:
> 
> I heard roundup etc is pants... only works for a few weeks?
> 
> I have access to plenty of horse muck.... being a riding instructor and all lol. Hmmm..... maybe my garden needs some? Prob best get rid of the weeds first.
> 
> Dressmaking - crack on. Wish I could do that!!
> 
> Halloween tonight, house/front garden are decorated and had LOADS of kiddies round. Actually had to nip to the shops to replenish sweetie stocks as I ran out lol. I shall post pics from phone....


Roundup IS Glyphosate - reason it only lasts a few weeks is cos it kills the plants it's on, so you can plant stuff straightaway.....it doesn't stay in the soil.

Edit - gah, beat me to it!! :lol:

As for manure - if it's fresh, it will prob kill the weeds lol - chicken poo does - it burns the plants.....you have to make sure they don't use a particular weedkiller on the feed or bedding though, otherwise your plants won't grow...aminopyralid is the stuff - pretty nasty!

http://apps.rhs.org.uk/advicesearch/Profile.aspx?pid=477


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> That'll do me :thumb:


I always end up drawing a smiley face in one corner of the lawn when I am out killin' weeds. Takes about 10 days to show up, but always amusing. (simple things please simple minds of course).

also on the Gly, dont expect to see dead weeds in 2 days. the stuff works by blocking the plant's ability to absorb water through its roots, and so kills it stone dead, but the same way that not watering a plant would kill it (if you see what I mean). You will see discolouration in 5 days-ish with very obviously dead plants in 2 weeks. Once they start yellowing you can safely pull them out, as the roots will already dead, so any left behind wont survive. Apparently you can dig over the day after, as that is what the farmers do, but I like to make sure they are really dead before progressing. h you need a day when it will be dry as well. Need to have several hours dry after spraying to make sure it does the job. any rain before that and it loses its effectiveness. Its absorbed through the leaves, so the rain will wash it off before it is absorbed.

Have fun.


----------



## hackskii

I bet if you salted the earth you wont get anything to grow:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Roundup IS Glyphosate - reason it only lasts a few weeks is cos it kills the plants it's on, so you can plant stuff straightaway.....it doesn't stay in the soil.
> 
> Edit - gah, beat me to it!! :lol:
> 
> As for manure - if it's fresh, it will prob kill the weeds lol - chicken poo does - it burns the plants.....you have to make sure they don't use a particular weedkiller on the feed or bedding though, otherwise your plants won't grow...aminopyralid is the stuff - pretty nasty!
> 
> http://apps.rhs.org.uk/advicesearch/Profile.aspx?pid=477


Naw - Its my friends got horses, nothing like that on it 



DiggyV said:


> I always end up drawing a smiley face in one corner of the lawn when I am out killin' weeds. Takes about 10 days to show up, but always amusing. (simple things please simple minds of course).
> 
> also on the Gly, dont expect to see dead weeds in 2 days. the stuff works by blocking the plant's ability to absorb water through its roots, and so kills it stone dead, but the same way that not watering a plant would kill it (if you see what I mean). You will see discolouration in 5 days-ish with very obviously dead plants in 2 weeks. Once they start yellowing you can safely pull them out, as the roots will already dead, so any left behind wont survive. Apparently you can dig over the day after, as that is what the farmers do, but I like to make sure they are really dead before progressing. h you need a day when it will be dry as well. Need to have several hours dry after spraying to make sure it does the job. any rain before that and it loses its effectiveness. Its absorbed through the leaves, so the rain will wash it off before it is absorbed.
> 
> Have fun.


No rain.... Hmmm.... prob have to wait til summer then.....


----------



## Replicator

Greshie said:


> Not a whiff of trick or treat down here .... mind you I live in a road where the average age is about 70 , so perhaps I shouldn't be surprised ... !


Round here they go trick or treat ............geeza fiver or Ill slit your car tyres ................bastards!!


----------



## Replicator

hackskii said:


> I bet if you salted the earth you wont get anything to grow:lol:


I did that ....pure salt poured in the gaps between the slabs out the back because moss was growing through ......well six weeks later the MOSS is back :cursing:


----------



## hackskii

Replicator said:


> I did that ....pure salt poured in the gaps between the slabs out the back because moss was growing through ......well six weeks later the MOSS is back :cursing:


Damn, and I thought I had all the answers:lol:

Actually I learned alot today.

With that on board I want to get some mint plants.

Wife has such a green thumb, everything grows.

I kindof attributed that to water, but hell, what do I know? :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Originally Posted by Replicator View Post

I did that ....pure salt poured in the gaps between the slabs out the back because moss was growing through ......well six weeks later the MOSS is back



hackskii said:


> Damn, and I thought I had all the answers:lol::


I thought the same with the salt , it kills everything else when you leave a big heap on whatever you want to kill, MOSS must be really really hardy.

I remember when I was a kid My gran used to always pour the water from the boiled tatties /potatoes to you  ,.............on the weeds around her house ....theere were never many weeds, she used to nail em as soon as the little fvckers sprouted through LOL


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Replicator said:


> I did that ....pure salt poured in the gaps between the slabs out the back because moss was growing through ......well six weeks later the MOSS is back
> 
> I thought the same with the salt , it kills everything else when you leave a big heap on whatever you want to kill, MOSS must be really really hardy.
> 
> I remember when I was a kid My gran used to always pour the water from the boiled tatties /potatoes to you  ,.............on the weeds around her house ....theere were never many weeds, she used to nail em as soon as the little fvckers sprouted through LOL


Tattie water? Really??



bassline boy said:


> yeah am sound all good thanks just realy busy with work at the min am out grafting 7 days a week so not out and about these days all work gym and family keeps me out of trouble lol.


Cool - keeping out of trouble is always good


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ordered some glyphosate and a little pressure sprayer.... bye bye weeds!!


----------



## Bulk1

If ur wanting to stop weeds between the slabs.. fill between them with resin.. it seals the gaps for good. I'm getting mine done next week by this guy in a gimp mask and rubber boots.


----------



## Fatstuff

Diesel does it very efficiently


----------



## Bulk1

Fatstuff said:


> Diesel does it very efficiently


lol.. is that legal?


----------



## Replicator

Zara-Leoni said:


> Tattie water? Really??
> 
> yea ...because its salty water :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Fatstuff said:


> Diesel does it very efficiently


I've been using diesel.... I even used it on the flowerbeds as the weeds were so persistent..... they still grew back!! :cursing:


----------



## DiggyV

but did you light it? :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I'm loving this gardening journal! I'm about to seal my new patio this weekend, if anyone's interested.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DiggyV said:


> but did you light it? :lol:


Might have killed the weeds better if I did


----------



## flinty90

is this Alan titchmarsh's new thread ??? pmsl !!!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> is this Alan titchmarsh's new thread ??? pmsl !!!


its Zara's training + gardening thread now LOL


----------



## flinty90

i hope she is doing a charlie dimmock and going bra less pmsl !!!!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> i hope she is doing a charlie dimmock and going bra less pmsl !!!!


Bump ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

photos required Zara :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

flinty90 said:


> i hope she is doing a charlie dimmock and going bra less pmsl !!!!





Replicator said:


> Bump ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> photos required Zara :thumbup1:


Get to ****.


----------



## flinty90

Toby1 said:


> Just in case this turned into one of those long awkward silences I thought I'd say "hi".


not at all mate Hi !!! lol

oh your not talking to me !!!


----------



## flinty90

im fine thanks how are you !!!


----------



## Replicator

Zara-Leoni said:


> Get to ****.


LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Natty, old man, fat guy, flyby>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Took one of my ragdolls for her first walk today


----------



## Guest

Aww, your cat has awesome eyes!!

Our cat bloody ran off when we moved home  Daughter was gutted


----------



## Rick89

Nice cat Zara, how old?

Do you get any funny looks walking her


----------



## Zara-Leoni

R0B said:


> Aww, your cat has awesome eyes!!
> 
> Our cat bloody ran off when we moved home  Daughter was gutted


All my cats have eyes like that - they're ragdolls, its one of the breed characteristics. I breed them


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Rick89 said:


> Nice cat Zara, how old?
> 
> Do you get any funny looks walking her


That one (MiMi) is 14 months. She'll have her first litter of kittens in the spring :wub:

I have her mum here too.

I only took them a little wander round the garden as it was the first time any of them have ever been on a lead or been outdoors 

This is who I take for proper walks


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ps: MiMi is the kitten in pics 2, 3 & 4


----------



## flinty90

ayup ZAR ZAR long time no see, hope your doing alreet chick !!!!

lovely dog that !!! does it grunt and snore like an old person lol.. our little dog is getting old and she bloody snores and grunts and groans like theres no tomorrow lol


----------



## Greshie

ahh ! lovely pics Zara , has made me feel all nice and warm and fuzzy


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> ahh ! lovely pics Zara , has made me feel all nice and warm and fuzzy


you been drinking again greshie ??? lol.. or you tied up in your dungeon !!!


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> you been drinking again greshie ??? lol.. or you tied up in your dungeon !!!


Not at all , sorry to disappoint, but pics of cute cats and dogs always makes me warm and fuzzy


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Not at all , sorry to disappoint, but pics of cute cats and dogs always makes me warm and fuzzy


thats just sick mate , and i thought i was bad seeing pictures of you in pants made me feel all warm and fuzzy in my cockle box lol


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> *thats just sick mate* , and i thought i was bad seeing pictures of you in pants made me feel all warm and fuzzy in my cockle box lol


Not in that way you big perv ....


----------



## Rick89

Gorgeous dog Zara, loving the last pic!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> thats just sick mate , and i thought i was bad seeing pictures of you in pants made me feel all warm and fuzzy in my cockle box lol


Flinty ...........that is just wrong in so many levels


----------



## Replicator

Hi Zara , just popped in to say hi .love the pics


----------



## Zara-Leoni

flinty90 said:


> ayup ZAR ZAR long time no see, hope your doing alreet chick !!!!
> 
> lovely dog that !!! does it grunt and snore like an old person lol.. our little dog is getting old and she bloody snores and grunts and groans like theres no tomorrow lol


Not too bad, but his farts could strip paint off the walls :sneaky2:


----------



## winger

He looks like he is smiling!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> He looks like he is smiling!


Of course he is.... he's a happy pooch 

Then again he knows nothing of money and bills, so he can afford to be lol!


----------



## spike

Hey Sister Z. -

Finally made it in here! :bounce:

Worth it just for the kitty and puppy dog pics. :clap:

Like the Gresh, they made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside too ......

But not quite in the same way as I do with Fluffy :wub:

:cowboy:

Surprise visit from Winger, too, I see!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

neurospike7 said:


> Hey Sister Z. -
> 
> Finally made it in here! :bounce:
> 
> Worth it just for the kitty and puppy dog pics. :clap:
> 
> Like the Gresh, they made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside too ......
> 
> But not quite in the same way as I do with Fluffy :wub:
> 
> :cowboy:
> 
> Surprise visit from Winger, too, I see!


Winger & Hackskii have been here since day one!


----------



## winger

Stalking at its finest.


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> Winger & Hackskii have been here since day one!


Ahh, the American connection, you truly are and international phenomenon Zara... :lol:


----------



## hackskii

I like the one where he was standing there muddy, he looks like he did something wrong.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> I like the one where he was standing there muddy, he looks like he did something wrong.


He kinda did - jumped in all the mud-filled drainage ditches before having to go home in the car!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Moment of reflection regarding friendship today.....

I figured out that now, after I pay my monthly bills and travel to my mum every day, I have £6 per week to feed me, my dog and my cats :sad:

Was obviously stressing about this fact, and a mate just told me they put £100 in my bank for food! I feel very humbled..... its when you are truly in the poop, do you realise who your real friends are eh? I just hope I am able to be as good a friend in return.

Made me realise today the worlds not such a horrid place after all.....

And on the subject of friendship. Another friend owes me £100's for a kitten she had off me... (and knows my circumstances). Perspective on the friendship front today for me.

Contemplation time......


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Moment of reflection regarding friendship today.....
> 
> I figured out that now, after I pay my monthly bills and travel to my mum every day, I have £6 per week to feed me, my dog and my cats :sad:
> 
> Was obviously stressing about this fact, and a mate just told me they put £100 in my bank for food! I feel very humbled..... its when you are truly in the poop, do you realise who your real friends are eh? I just hope I am able to be as good a friend in return.
> 
> Made me realise today the worlds not such a horrid place after all.....
> 
> And on the subject of friendship. Another friend owes me £100's for a kitten she had off me... (and knows my circumstances). Perspective on the friendship front today for me.
> 
> Contemplation time......


I did that once.....made my friend cry.... (not £100, I'm bloody poor too, but she had 3 weeks till payday and £2 so I put my last £20 in her account....yes I'm soft lol)


----------



## Replicator

Hi Zara , just a quick fly by to say HI


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> I did that once.....made my friend cry.... (not £100, I'm bloody poor too, but she had 3 weeks till payday and £2 so I put my last £20 in her account....yes I'm soft lol)


I'd do the same if I could tbh.... usually I just feed people (invite them for tea etc) as thats all I can do lol.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ok. Total subject detour - more "body" related for a change.....

I've made a thread on this in "losing weight" but dnt know how many people look in there.

Basically I started on fluoxetine in May/June whilst dieting and on keto. I stopped losing weight, but put it down to the stress that had caused me to need it in the first place.

Since August I've put on 2 stone - 5lbs of it in the last 3 days!! (and about a stone of it in the last 4 weeks), so basically, the weight gain is accelerating!

I'm not training but doing plenty power walking/dog walking/walking to supermarket and carrying shopping back etc these days (esp since I lost my license lol). I can feel the difference in leg/glute strength and fitness due to it, but am still gaining weight!

I'm eating clean but not dieting ie: home made soups, casseroles, stews, chilli, chicken dishes etc. Home made bread if I eat it, and sometimes flatbread/naan, but no rice or pasta etc. I dont have a sweet tooth so VERY rarely eat sweets, cakes, biscuits etc.

Now..... I've just learned that one of the major causes of rapid, unexplained weight gain is use of SSRI's (of which fluoxetine is one).

Anyone any knowledge/experience on this subject?

I'm going to see doc on monday to arrange to come off it.....


----------



## flinty90

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'd do the same if I could tbh.... usually I just feed people (invite them for tea etc) as thats all I can do lol.


ahh chick, if you ever need some dinner i will knock you a nice spag bol up for ya !!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

flinty90 said:


> ahh chick, if you ever need some dinner i will knock you a nice spag bol up for ya !!!!


Cheers dude :thumb:


----------



## hackskii

Why is your license gone Zar?

Is the fluoxetine perscribed due to your Mother and her situation?


----------



## Replicator

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ok. Total subject detour - more "body" related for a change.....
> 
> I've made a thread on this in "losing weight" but dnt know how many people look in there.
> 
> Basically I started on fluoxetine in May/June whilst dieting and on keto. I stopped losing weight, but put it down to the stress that had caused me to need it in the first place.
> 
> Since August I've put on 2 stone - 5lbs of it in the last 3 days!! (and about a stone of it in the last 4 weeks), so basically, the weight gain is accelerating!
> 
> I'm not training but doing plenty power walking/dog walking/walking to supermarket and carrying shopping back etc these days (esp since I lost my license lol). I can feel the difference in leg/glute strength and fitness due to it, but am still gaining weight!
> 
> I'm eating clean but not dieting ie: home made soups, casseroles, stews, chilli, chicken dishes etc. Home made bread if I eat it, and sometimes flatbread/naan, but no rice or pasta etc. I dont have a sweet tooth so VERY rarely eat sweets, cakes, biscuits etc.
> 
> Now..... I've just learned that one of the major causes of rapid, unexplained weight gain is use of SSRI's (of which fluoxetine is one).
> 
> Anyone any knowledge/experience on this subject?
> 
> I'm going to see doc on monday to arrange to come off it.....


Similar happened to me ABOUT 8 years ago now. After test it turned out to be My thyroid..............it had shut down completely. been on 150mcg of thyroxine pd since

could be related to this Zara


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Why is your license gone Zar?
> 
> Is the fluoxetine perscribed due to your Mother and her situation?


Got banned for a bit Scott :whistling:

I was having panic attacks and was really down.... that will have been a big part of the cause, but not the only reason.

I have an appt at 3pm today, am telling them am coming off it with or without their help


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Replicator said:


> Similar happened to me ABOUT 8 years ago now. After test it turned out to be My thyroid..............it had shut down completely. been on 150mcg of thyroxine pd since
> 
> could be related to this Zara


I've had my thyroid tested and allegedly its ok, but my best mates a chemist who specialises in endocrinology and he says I need to check what values they're looking at as apparently sometimes you get a false result?


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Got banned for a bit Scott :whistling:
> 
> I was having panic attacks and was really down.... that will have been a big part of the cause, but not the only reason.
> 
> I have an appt at 3pm today, am telling them am coming off it with or without their help


Ok, so you lost your license, this caused you to have panic attacks, so they put you on some SSRI's?

Why did you lose your license?

Were you drinking and driving?

No insurance?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Ok, so you lost your license, this caused you to have panic attacks, so they put you on some SSRI's?
> 
> Why did you lose your license?
> 
> Were you drinking and driving?
> 
> No insurance?


Nah it wasn't in that order Scott - the anxiety was a seperate thing. It was all related to life/my mum etc.

Doc agreed with me yesterday I should come off them, so as of now am on half the dose....

I also got diagnosed with flu virus too :cursing:

Been feeling rough for a few days and yesterday was dreadful, so am banned from going to my mums til its completely cleared :sad:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Confined to barracks with flu :sad:

Thankfully my pets are here to keep me amused


----------



## Fatstuff

awwww dogs beautiful, not a cat person myself though


----------



## DiggyV

the one of Blue in the cat's bed is soooo funny. Our Lab tried to do the same thing, kept slipping out of it, got ****ed of and tore it up! :lol:


----------



## DiggyV

Toby1 said:


> What on earth is that last pic? I really can't work it out!


Cat lying on its back - nose is in the bottom left (ish) of the photo, paw pointing out at the camera, may help you get the rest of it...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Toby1 said:


> What on earth is that last pic? I really can't work it out!


That's my babycat MiMi :wub:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DiggyV said:


> the one of Blue in the cat's bed is soooo funny. Our Lab tried to do the same thing, kept slipping out of it, got ****ed of and tore it up! :lol:


He actually lies down and tries to curl up and fit in it :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Being ill is so fecking booooooooring.......... :sad:


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> Being ill is so fecking booooooooring.......... :sad:


you could take up knitting! 

*ducks quickly*


----------



## RACK

Zara-Leoni said:


> Being ill is so fecking booooooooring.......... :sad:


Cheer up mardy ass


----------



## hackskii

I wanted to post this about an alternative to SSRI drugs.

L-Tryptophan, has been used to control serotonin levels and correct deficiencies of serotonin.

http://www.leaflady.org/tryptophan.htm


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> I wanted to post this about an alternative to SSRI drugs.
> 
> L-Tryptophan, has been used to control serotonin levels and correct deficiencies of serotonin.
> 
> http://www.leaflady.org/tryptophan.htm


Any idea what its most commonly found in?

I used to use St Johns Wort years ago, I may start that again once am off this completely


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Any idea what its most commonly found in?
> 
> I used to use St Johns Wort years ago, I may start that again once am off this completely


Turkey, boiled milk.

But it is a supplement and I am not sure you guys can get it, the FDA banned it when they had some tainted stuff a long time ago, so now they use 5-HTP.

It will help balance your serotonin levels.

Some other supps that may or may not help are Valerian root, catnip, hops, etc.

I know you are skint on cash, perhaps I can buy you something that would help you?

They have blended herbal preparations that use a combination of different stuff to help.

My daughter was having a very hard time sleeping, I bought a liquid stuff that had a bunch of stuff in it, she was knocked out, but then I forgot where I picked it up from and we ran out.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Turkey, boiled milk.
> 
> But it is a supplement and I am not sure you guys can get it, the FDA banned it when they had some tainted stuff a long time ago, so now they use 5-HTP.
> 
> It will help balance your serotonin levels.
> 
> Some other supps that may or may not help are Valerian root, catnip, hops, etc.
> 
> I know you are skint on cash, perhaps I can buy you something that would help you?
> 
> They have blended herbal preparations that use a combination of different stuff to help.
> 
> My daughter was having a very hard time sleeping, I bought a liquid stuff that had a bunch of stuff in it, she was knocked out, but then I forgot where I picked it up from and we ran out.


Thanks Scott.... I can drink hot milk at night no problem 

I actually read the relationship with it and melatonin so guess thats why our mums gave us hot milk at night if we couldn't sleep hey?


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Thanks Scott.... I can drink hot milk at night no problem
> 
> I actually read the relationship with it and melatonin so guess thats why our mums gave us hot milk at night if we couldn't sleep hey?


The boiling releases the L-trip from the milk, and the turkey is common as for Thanks Giving here in the states many people pass out after indulging in turkey.

Calcium is considered natures tranquilizer, it has a mild sedative effect.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> The boiling releases the L-trip from the milk, and the turkey is common as for Thanks Giving here in the states many people pass out after indulging in turkey.
> 
> Calcium is considered natures tranquilizer, it has a mild sedative effect.


Same with people here after their Christmas Dinner which is turkey too


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> I actually read the relationship with it and melatonin so guess thats why our mums gave us hot milk at night if we couldn't sleep hey?


Hey, thanks, I didn't know the relationship between milk and melatonin.

I learned something new today.

Also just read that boiling the milk does not release the trip, its in the milk, but warming it up allows the internal temp to stay warm, and allows it to digest faster. Makes sense really.


----------



## Replicator

hackskii said:


> Turkey, boiled milk.
> 
> But it is a supplement and I am not sure you guys can get it, the FDA banned it when they had some tainted stuff a long time ago, so now they use 5-HTP.
> 
> It will help balance your serotonin levels.
> 
> Some other supps that may or may not help are Valerian root, catnip, hops, etc.
> 
> I know you are skint on cash, perhaps I can buy you something that would help you?
> 
> They have blended herbal preparations that use a combination of different stuff to help.
> 
> My daughter was having a very hard time sleeping, I bought a liquid stuff that had a bunch of stuff in it, she was knocked out, but then I forgot where I picked it up from and we ran out.


yea we can get it pretty easily at Biovia for one but there are more its just that biovea is trust worthy.


----------



## hackskii

They do not sell it here in the States anymore, and to be honest that was a kick ass sup.


----------



## Beklet

hackskii said:


> They do not sell it here in the States anymore, and to be honest that was a kick ass sup.


Are you sure? I'm pretty sure you can get it, somehow, but yeah, both L-tryptophan and 5-HTP are legal here, though the tryptophan is slightly more difficult to get hold of


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I asked Robert if he can get it into the shop and he said can get 5-HTP definately....

I'm having hot milk 3x daily at the moment..... and since I'm ill and its winter (excuses) am adding either cinnamon & clove hot chocolate, ginger hot chocolate, white choc hot chocolate or milo into it, and horlicks at night


----------



## Replicator

Beklet said:


> Are you sure? I'm pretty sure you can get it, somehow, but yeah, both L-tryptophan and 5-HTP are legal here, though the tryptophan is slightly more difficult to get hold of


The trytophan is easy to get Beks.................Biovea


----------



## Replicator

hackskii said:


> They do not sell it here in the States anymore, and to be honest that was a kick ass sup.


Biovea do an American site now too and you can get it on there ..ive looked...........


----------



## Beklet

Replicator said:


> The trytophan is easy to get Beks.................Biovea


Yep - it's dead easy to get online, but for some reason you can't just walk into H&B and get it.....


----------



## Replicator

Beklet said:


> Yep - it's dead easy to get online, but for some reason you can't just walk into H&B and get it.....


just weird eh


----------



## Zara-Leoni

H&B?????

*SPIT*

Total rip off merchants!!! £15 for vit c?? Really???!!!!!


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> H&B?????
> 
> *SPIT*
> 
> Total rip off merchants!!! £15 for vit c?? Really???!!!!!


Precisely.....


----------



## Replicator

Zara-Leoni said:


> H&B?????
> 
> *SPIT*
> 
> Total rip off merchants!!! £15 for vit c?? Really???!!!!!


Dont agree at all, it all depends on how much you buy and *when *

so what wrong with 250 at 1000 mg at £7 ???..................thats just under 3 pence per tab ........thats cheap as chips man

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=758&prodid=615&cid=213&sid=0


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Replicator said:


> Dont agree at all, it all depends on how much you buy and *when *
> 
> so what wrong with 250 at 1000 mg at £7 ???..................thats just under 3 pence per tab ........thats cheap as chips man
> 
> http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=758&prodid=615&cid=213&sid=0


lol mate don't start me on holland and barret. My journal is not the place to big them up lol.... not least when I work for and am sponsored by a supps company lol!

I buy the occasional product from them that you can't get elsewhere, but generally speaking they are a total rip off!

Charging around the £15 mark for evening primrose oil 1mg caps, and fish oil 1mg caps that you can buy for a couple of quid in the supermarkets etc..... fine for the uneducated masses, but they ARE a rip off lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Contemplating phoning NHS 24 or my doctors surgery as my asthma is giving me hell and its just not getting any better....... :sad:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Have a look please, help appreciated 

(and there's free stuff.....)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/157476-freebie-alert-whats-your-favourite-budget-supplement-why.html


----------



## OJay

Posted


----------



## hackskii

Zar, do you have a nebulizer?

Do you use rescue inhalators?

Have you ever tried the liquid clenbuterol or liquid albuterol?

Comes to pennies per use.


----------



## Replicator

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol mate don't start me on holland and barret. My journal is not the place to big them up lol.... not least when I work for and am sponsored by a supps company lol!
> 
> I buy the occasional product from them that you can't get elsewhere, but generally speaking they are a total rip off!
> 
> Charging around the £15 mark for evening primrose oil 1mg caps, and fish oil 1mg caps that you can buy for a couple of quid in the supermarkets etc..... fine for the uneducated masses, but they ARE a rip off lol


Sorry for having an opinion LOL, but even their primrose oil caps are half price when they put up the buy one get the next for 1P or buy one get one free. Like I said its when.

you obviously have a biased opinion being involved in another supp company LOL so I wont mention H&B here again. :nono:


----------



## Replicator

Zara-Leoni said:


> Contemplating phoning NHS 24 or my doctors surgery as my asthma is giving me hell and its just not getting any better....... :sad:


im prescribed an inhaler and Salbutemol for this ,,Salbutemol for free


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ended up calling 999.

They're keeping me in, puncturing me everywhere, draining me of blood. Getting tested for blood clots now too :sad:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

All medication is free in Scotland. We're civilised lol.....


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ended up calling 999.
> 
> They're keeping me in, puncturing me everywhere, draining me of blood. Getting tested for blood clots now too :sad:


They'll sort you 

Hope your on the mend soon.


----------



## Greshie

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ended up calling 999.
> 
> They're keeping me in, puncturing me everywhere, draining me of blood. Getting tested for blood clots now too :sad:


Yes you are in the right place , hopefully you'll be back to rights quickly xx


----------



## Replicator

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ended up calling 999.
> 
> They're keeping me in, puncturing me everywhere, draining me of blood. Getting tested for blood clots now too :sad:


Fvck sake Zara .........are you okay,........ I mean reading above is a bit scary!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Breathing is terrible. On oxygen and nebuliser. Had X-ray, waiting on more blood results to see if I need a scan.


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> Breathing is terrible. On oxygen and nebuliser. Had X-ray, waiting on more blood results to see if I need a scan.


:sad: :no: :sad: :no: :sad: :no: :sad: :no: :sad: :no:

thoughts are with you hun...


----------



## hackskii

Sorry to hear Zar, is there anything I can do?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Thanks guys. Just got results, no blood clot 

Just bad asthma. Waiting to get moved wards still though at nearly 1am :sad:


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> Thanks guys. Just got results, no blood clot
> 
> Just bad asthma. Waiting to get moved wards still though at nearly 1am :sad:


I love the way you have been hospitalized and say 'just' bad asthma. :lol: Speaks volumes about your warrior spirit. UK-M's resident Valkyrie.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Lol.... Diggy they aint letting me home today... And they've put me on steroids :lol: :whistling:

One good thing, girl I used to work with where I had my nail desk is a trainee nurse in here so she keeps skiving off to visit 

Strikes today, so it's all a bit all over the place in here lol


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> Lol.... Diggy they aint letting me home today... And they've put me on steroids :lol: :whistling:
> 
> One good thing, girl I used to work with where I had my nail desk is a trainee nurse in here so she keeps skiving off to visit
> 
> Strikes today, so it's all a bit all over the place in here lol


Awww Z hat's too bad.... :no: Cant you see if they can give you the wrong sort of steroids :lol:

Nice that you get a bit of company otherwise I can imagine that you would be going loopy :blink: , hope they get you stabilised and back out quickly though. rest and get well soon.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bored.com....!

Nothing to read, no telly and now my mates run off her feet cos of the strikes :sad:


----------



## hackskii

What strikes?


----------



## DiggyV

Toby1 said:


> You can download a book, movie or tv show to your iPhone


Yeah - you can get Kindle for iPhone from the AppStore. With a Kindle account you can get hold of eBook, both free and paid. The free ones tend to be the classics - Bronte, Jules Verne etc, might help you pass the time.

Also you can get the Kobo reader for your iPhone which boasts 1 millin free books.

Both apps are also free.

You could open a Spotify free account, and then listen to all your favourite music.

hope these help...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I don't have my charger so can't do anything. Already had to switch sim card from my regular iPhone to my PAYG iPhone as battery died.

Mates bringing my charger later... But also my book so I'll be sorted


----------



## flinty90

just popped in to see what action is going off in here lol..

hope all is well ZAR ZAR X


----------



## Beklet

hackskii said:


> What strikes?


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-15953806

The government have lied to us. The extra contributions are to pay for the deficit. On top of that, we have an extra 2 years with minimal, if no pay rise plus double the amount of redundancies previously forecast. Cvnts, the lot of them.

Zara, are you feeling better today?  x


----------



## flinty90

Beklet said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-15953806
> 
> The government have lied to us. The extra contributions are to pay for the deficit. On top of that, we have an extra 2 years with minimal, if no pay rise plus double the amount of redundancies previously forecast. Cvnts, the lot of them.
> 
> Zara, are you feeling better today?  x


Bek you change your style more than i change my underwear lol..

which means either i am a dirty scruffy cnut or your a fcukin style changing guru lol... X


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Apart from suffering from terminal boredom.... Yep lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Yup. The type that dnt respond to conventional treatment ie long term/chronic bronchospasm. No matter what meds I took I couldnt take a deep breath in or out. Only steroids and nebuliser have any effect.


----------



## dtlv

Zara, don't you dare get ill like this again... scared the [email protected] outta me for a second over on fb when I read your update there!!! Hope you are feeling better today and the boredom isn't too extreme... can send you some of my work to do to keep you occupied if you like? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Loool! Am not that bored!! 

My bezzie mate came in and brought me my books, iPhone charger and headphones plus juice, yoghurt and sweeties etc so all is good in the hood 

He's also babysitting my dog and cats bless him... Thank god for good friends 

I keep telling everyone else not to bother visiting cos I think I'm getting out, then I don't :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hmm so-so tbh. I have some tests to pass before they'll let me out :sad:


----------



## Greshie

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hmm so-so tbh. I have some tests to pass before they'll let me out :sad:


I'm sure you'll be ok with the tests and hopefully home again very soon


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Still in and appear to be getting worse not better :sad:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Still in and appear to be getting worse not better :sad:


Well that's not good, suppose your in the right place Zara.

Hope you get out soon!


----------



## Greshie

Zara-Leoni said:


> Still in and appear to be getting worse not better :sad:


Keep strong and positive and you'll get through


----------



## Replicator

Popped in to wish you well Zara Get well soon if not sooner x


----------



## spike

Zara-Leoni said:


> Still in and appear to be getting worse not better :sad:


Hi Z -

Really sorry to hear that, girlfriend.

Asthma can be very scary. For good reason too.

Hang in there - hospital boredom is just about the worst flavor of boredom there is.

Get well soon.

:cowboy:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Still here. Still ill. Still bored.

Nowt much else to report really....


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> Still here. Still ill. Still bored.
> 
> Nowt much else to report really....


No way!

Have they given you any indication yet Zara when and if you'll get out? If The Boy coming over to give you some company?

not good at all. :no:


----------



## Greshie

Zara-Leoni said:


> Still here. Still ill. Still bored.
> 
> Nowt much else to report really....


Oh God! ... any idea how long you will be in for ? and will The Boy be over to see you?


----------



## Replicator

get well soon Zara................... mental get well thoughts are being sent


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Home at last with all sorts of new and ongoing/permanent medications to be going on with... Will update properly once on my laptop


----------



## Replicator

Glad to hear you are home Zara :thumb:


----------



## Sureno

hang in there, if your ever bored look into ureils journal youll be entertained for hours by the amout of BS youll find lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Am home now, on a new medication (for life) and a few new different temporary things. Feeling very positive about life now as a result


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> Am home now, on a new medication (for life) and a few new different temporary things. Feeling very positive about life now as a result


Great news. Did they give you a nebuliser also? Glad the doc eventually saw it your way - like he had a choice. :lol:

Now just get well soon! :thumb:


----------



## bennyrock

Jesus i never knew you were in hospital. Get well soon bud.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DiggyV said:


> Great news. Did they give you a nebuliser also? Glad the doc eventually saw it your way - like he had a choice. :lol:
> 
> Now just get well soon! :thumb:


Nope.... but I've got new oral meds and if THEY don't work, they'll consider it. Am also being treated for a virus as apparently this is the underlying cause of all of whats gone on in the last wee while.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

bennyrock said:


> Jesus i never knew you were in hospital. Get well soon bud.


Cheers dude


----------



## Greshie

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nope.... but I've got new oral meds and if THEY don't work, they'll consider it. Am also being treated for a virus as apparently this is the underlying cause of all of whats gone on in the last wee while.....


Thought so , as soon as the virus is sorted you'll be back to rights !


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Greshie said:


> Thought so , as soon as the virus is sorted you'll be back to rights !


Fingers crossed :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

Which virus?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Which virus?


Flu hacks x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> Glad your home and on the mend.. Will you be getting a yearly flu jab from now on?


Mate.... I get it every year due to my asthma and I had it ages ago! :lol:

Thing is though.... it only covers you for the most likely strains to affect us in the particular year (I think the 8 most likely if I remember right).

Another thing though.... and I can't be 100% certain... but I think this all kicked off slowly and then escalated from the time I GOT my flu jab......


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Zara-Leoni said:


> Mate.... I get it every year due to my asthma and I had it ages ago! :lol:
> 
> Thing is though.... it only covers you for the most likely strains to affect us in the particular year (I think the 8 most likely if I remember right).
> 
> Another thing though.... and I can't be 100% certain... but I think this all kicked off slowly and then escalated from the time I GOT my flu jab......


You usually get the flu when you get the jab as they give a strain with the jab so you can fight it off. Trouble is with the flu virus, there is a new strain all the time, its constantly evolving and very hard to fight.


----------



## hackskii

Up your vitamin D darling, that will give your immune system a boost.

Most people are deficient in that vitamin anyway.

In fact I just went to my doctor Friday, he signed me up for blood work and that was one of the ones he is looking at.

I asked him when they started testing for this as I never saw it before.

He said a year and a half ago.

I asked him why he checks, he told me that 2/3rds of all the people he tests D for are deficient, and I am in one of the sunniest places in the USA.

I just bought some D yesterday and dammit, the price has gone up.

It was so dirt cheap years ago, now because all of the deficiencies and studies coming out, it bumped up the price.

Look for D3


----------



## Zara-Leoni

LunaticSamurai said:


> You usually get the flu when you get the jab as they give a strain with the jab so you can fight it off. Trouble is with the flu virus, there is a new strain all the time, its constantly evolving and very hard to fight.


Aye... I got a few days of run-down-ness.... then BAM! Full on flu..... :cursing:



chilisi said:


> I normally feel rough after my flu jab. Maybe you picked up the virus when your immune system was low, after the shot??


Yup.... pretty dammed certain I did. Sods law eh? :sad:



hackskii said:


> Up your vitamin D darling, that will give your immune system a boost.
> 
> Most people are deficient in that vitamin anyway.
> 
> In fact I just went to my doctor Friday, he signed me up for blood work and that was one of the ones he is looking at.
> 
> I asked him when they started testing for this as I never saw it before.
> 
> He said a year and a half ago.
> 
> I asked him why he checks, he told me that 2/3rds of all the people he tests D for are deficient, and I am in one of the sunniest places in the USA.
> 
> I just bought some D yesterday and dammit, the price has gone up.
> 
> It was so dirt cheap years ago, now because all of the deficiencies and studies coming out, it bumped up the price.
> 
> Look for D3


You told me this last year and I bought it and took it...... Just looked in my supplements and "supplements" cupboard in the kitchen (everything under the sun in there  ) and there's left over vit D from last winter so I've just had some. No point hanging around!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Yep I take Vit D in winter too as advised to by my Doctor, but in summer 15 mins in the sun each day should be sufficient to keep levels topped up (so I read somewhere) ... also now take multivitimins and cod liver oil tablets all year round and I think they do help.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Greshie said:


> Yep I take Vit D in winter too as advised to by my Doctor, but in summer 15 mins in the sun each day should be sufficient to keep levels topped up (so I read somewhere) ... also now take multivitimins and cod liver oil tablets all year round and I think they do help.


Indeed they do.... but I've been very lax this year.

I've just realised it's December.... an entire year has gone past, and I have done NOTHING........


----------



## Greshie

Zara-Leoni said:


> Indeed they do.... but I've been very lax this year.
> 
> I've just realised it's December.... an entire year has gone past, and I have done NOTHING........


Oh don't go there ... no idea where the year has gone , and I've not exactly achieved huge amounts either !


----------



## hackskii

Greshie said:


> Yep I take Vit D in winter too as advised to by my Doctor, but in summer 15 mins in the sun each day should be sufficient to keep levels topped up (so I read somewhere) ... also now take multivitimins and cod liver oil tablets all year round and I think they do help.


You are right boss, that is the correct amount, it is suggested to use sunscreen on your face though.

The other day I was doing some massive reading on this on another site.

Seems one guy came out with a statement about bumping testosterone levels, and it got shot down, only to read months later on another thread same guy that called BS had a study that suggested deficiency caused lower T levels in men.


----------



## Greshie

hackskii said:


> You are right boss, that is the correct amount, it is suggested to use sunscreen on your face though.
> 
> The other day I was doing some massive reading on this on another site.
> 
> Seems one guy came out with a statement about bumping testosterone levels, and it got shot down, only to read months later on another thread same guy that called BS had a study that suggested deficiency caused lower T levels in men.


Maybe you need sunscreen in Sunny CA , but not so much in Not So Sunny Scotland :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Greshie said:


> Maybe you need sunscreen in Sunny CA , but not so much in Not So Sunny Scotland :lol:


oops, forgot that little bit of information. :lol:


----------



## D_MMA

Will be following this (again) Zara, seen as im now back on UK-M!

Hope all is well and you shake of the virus, iv got it myself at the minute, stopping me training!


----------



## Rykard

Make sure you recover before you start training again, I didn't last year and was out for a couple of months in the end...


----------



## spike

Hullo :cowboy:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> Take next year head on. Chin up Lion


Will do mate.... I'm on the case now sorting stuff out... will write up properly when I got a bit time


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DaveI said:


> Will be following this (again) Zara, seen as im now back on UK-M!
> 
> Hope all is well and you shake of the virus, iv got it myself at the minute, stopping me training!


Sucks eh?

Virus solution:

Supplement called inosine. 500mgs 4x daily for 20 days. Usually tubs are 100 capsules. Ignore everything it says on the tub.... this dose/method works to kill lingering viruses. Inosine prabex is used for HIV patients etc, the supplement at this dose is also anti viral


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Rykard said:


> Make sure you recover before you start training again, I didn't last year and was out for a couple of months in the end...


Not training at all at the moment mate.... can't even walk up the stairs without getting out of breath just now lol!! It'll be next year at the earliest realistically


----------



## Zara-Leoni

neurospike7 said:


> Hullo :cowboy:


Yo! h34r:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Zara-Leoni said:


> Sucks eh?
> 
> Virus solution:
> 
> Supplement called inosine. 500mgs 4x daily for 20 days. Usually tubs are 100 capsules. Ignore everything it says on the tub.... this dose/method works to kill lingering viruses. Inosine prabex is used for HIV patients etc, the supplement at this dose is also anti viral


I do the same with the effervescent vit c tabs, take 2000mg in water every 2-3 hours... sorts out the flu.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ok so my news for the day.

One of my ragdoll cats came in season a few days ago so I got her off to stud tonight..... fingers crossed she comes home with a tum full of kittens!!!!

Am a bit further forwards with restarting my business. Front window area of the shop (physique bodyshop) is getting converted to a nail bar, I've got wooden flooring and wall covering bought in to visually separate it from the rest of the shop, and one of the lads from the gym is going to do the work..... with a bit of luck this week or next. Won't cost except any materials he has to provide. Shops in city centre so this is a great move for me! I'll also increase again the involvement I have with physique too, and I've got a few other ideas starting up regarding making and selling hand decorated diamanté cat & toy dog collars, harnesses etc etc....., plus some plans for next year for offering fake tanning within the shop etc (there's space through the back but I need to decorate first).

I'm going to suffer more before it gets better as I need to find money I don't have to boost stock levels and add to shop signage and do some marketing and so on AND aquire couple "trendy at the moment" nail systems that I don't offer at the moment, plus christmas is coming and I've not even given that a thought.... AND once this virus clears it's going to be more tiring doing this and seeing to mum every day too....

BUT.... long term I feel confident this is the right way to go, plus I can take my dog to work every day again same as I used to when I managed the company for few years before

So.... that's my news really I think. Gets worse before it gets better.... but nothing worth having ever came easy eh?


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ok so my news for the day.
> 
> One of my ragdoll cats came in season a few days ago so I got her off to stud tonight..... fingers crossed she comes home with a tum full of kittens!!!!
> 
> Am a bit further forwards with restarting my business. Front window area of the shop (physique bodyshop) is getting converted to a nail bar, I've got wooden flooring and wall covering bought in to visually separate it from the rest of the shop, and one of the lads from the gym is going to do the work..... with a bit of luck this week or next. Won't cost except any materials he has to provide. Shops in city centre so this is a great move for me! I'll also increase again the involvement I have with physique too, and I've got a few other ideas starting up regarding making and selling hand decorated diamanté cat & toy dog collars, harnesses etc etc....., plus some plans for next year for offering fake tanning within the shop etc (there's space through the back but I need to decorate first).
> 
> I'm going to suffer more before it gets better as I need to find money I don't have to boost stock levels and add to shop signage and do some marketing and so on AND aquire couple "trendy at the moment" nail systems that I don't offer at the moment, plus christmas is coming and I've not even given that a thought.... AND once this virus clears it's going to be more tiring doing this and seeing to mum every day too....
> 
> BUT.... long term I feel confident this is the right way to go, plus I can take my dog to work every day again same as I used to when I managed the company for few years before
> 
> So.... that's my news really I think. Gets worse before it gets better.... but nothing worth having ever came easy eh?


Good luck with the business, hope it all goes well for you, you sound like you have a good business plan and head. Illness will go and your be fighting fit again in no time.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Cheers dude


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hackskii.... What dose of vit D do you use?

Right, todays gonna be just lovely! We're on a red weather warning up here which basically means expect severe structural damage... Forecast is winds up to 100mph they're saying :sad:


----------



## Rykard

Zara-Leoni said:


> Right, todays gonna be just lovely! We're on a red weather warning up here which basically means expect severe structural damage... Forecast is winds up to 100mph they're saying :sad:


ooh that doesn't sound good, take it easy up there


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hackskii.... What dose of vit D do you use?
> 
> Right, todays gonna be just lovely! We're on a red weather warning up here which basically means expect severe structural damage... Forecast is winds up to 100mph they're saying :sad:


Make sure the menagerie are all safe as well Z. Wouldn't want them spooked :no:

good luck up there... :thumb:


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hackskii.... What dose of vit D do you use?
> 
> Right, todays gonna be just lovely! We're on a red weather warning up here which basically means expect severe structural damage... Forecast is winds up to 100mph they're saying :sad:


Right now I am pretty sure I am deficient in that one.

Doc took blood week ago so I will see for sure just what is what in a week.

I am taking 3000iu a day right now and am going to do so for a couple of weeks to get it up in my system, then probably drop that down.

The doses are all over the map, but I would think it would be totally safe to take 2000iu every day with no problems.

I am taking 3000iu because I am sure I am low, and will back that down to 2000 after a week or two, perhaps even lower later on.

But I hear it helps mood so although I feel good, I will see for myself.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Rykard said:


> ooh that doesn't sound good, take it easy up there


Cheers dude, part of the signage for the shop is blowing away.... its wild up here!!!!!!!!!!!



DiggyV said:


> Make sure the menagerie are all safe as well Z. Wouldn't want them spooked :no:
> 
> good luck up there... :thumb:


Oh aye mate.... well.... I'm hoping Lorelei's wee love nest with Charlie the stud cat hasn't blown away lol, but I'm home now and Blue and the other cats are all snuggled up in front of the fire


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Right now I am pretty sure I am deficient in that one.
> 
> Doc took blood week ago so I will see for sure just what is what in a week.
> 
> I am taking 3000iu a day right now and am going to do so for a couple of weeks to get it up in my system, then probably drop that down.
> 
> The doses are all over the map, but I would think it would be totally safe to take 2000iu every day with no problems.
> 
> I am taking 3000iu because I am sure I am low, and will back that down to 2000 after a week or two, perhaps even lower later on.
> 
> But I hear it helps mood so although I feel good, I will see for myself.


Cheers mate.... I remember taking quite a high dose last winter (it'll be SOMEWHERE in this journal :lol: ) but couldn't remember what


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> Thats great news Zar
> 
> Our Bengal Princess is about to drop in 2 weeks time. Vet reckons around 3-4 in her litter. Any tips, as this will be our first time?


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Photo's of mum here please and photo's when kittens arrive!!! Are they booked in advance or what?

Are bengals registered with the GCCF?

Best bit of advice is make sure you make her a nesting place at least one week ahead to give her time to get used to it and she feels secure there or she may try carrying them around the house once they're born to find somewhere quiet, line it with lots of newspaper and old towels that you can chuck in the bin after the birth (some are messy, some not) and get onto ebay or summat and buy a tub of cimicat which is a cats milk replacer. Hopefully you'll never need it but its better to have it and not need it than other way around. Read up in advance how to feed tiny kittens as its easy to drown them by mistake. If its not needed, mum will drink it to build her up whilst lactating, or kittens will drink it when they are starting to wean so it wont go to waste.

Also try be there when she delivers them. When they come out, check their nose and mouth is clear immediately. If they don't take breath as soon as they're out they can be dead in half a minute or less. I keep a soft dry towel or facecloth beside me, and as soon as every one comes out I immediately wipe the nose and mouth dry and pop my fingertip into the mouth and prise it open a wee half cm, if they're not already breathing this usually prompts them to take a wee gasp. Rubbing their body with the towel can stimulate breathing too if they seem sluggish or are coming fast or mums tired.

If any come out breach (backwards) get em out as fast as poss incase they drown then do the above asap. Soon as back end is out, wrap towel round for grip and ease kitten out in a downwards motion from vulva towards the cats back feet - not backwards but downwards.

However 99% of the time they do everything themselves so you prob wont have to do a thing! :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> No they are not registered, or on order. They wont have any papers either. It wasn't really planned, but we sort of let it happen all the same. We have a boy and Girl Bengal.
> 
> We have a nest for her already. It's a big cardboard box with rags etc in, like you said. She gets in there and moves it all around time and time again.
> 
> I always thought, we couldn't handle the kitens too much when they are born?
> 
> We have a Vet in the family, so we are hoping she around when she drops!
> 
> About 1 weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 69242


How come they wont be registered? I take it the parents are both on the non-active register then?

Oh aye you can handle them.... you need to be quick and on the ball sometimes and not hang around. Goes without saying you gotta be gentle, but if you're at the birth you must check in case they're coming out tail first, and check they've taken breath quickly enough etc. Don't panic about feeding.... that can sometimes take an hour or two, but touching/handling to check airways etc is fine 

She's adorable..... I'd love one, but it'd need to be on the active register.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> There not registered. They were both bought seperatley, not intending to breed, but it was hard to stop them  The mother would have had papers, but we had to show proof of her being spayed at 6 months old. We didn't and now she is with child
> 
> Cool, I won't mind being hands on. I just hope the mum takes charge, so we don't have to.
> 
> She is very striking and so noisey lately, cries at her food bowl constantly. The father could talk a matress to sleep. He's always chatting to us!


Do you have her on kitten food for the extra protein?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> Vet recommended on feeding her around 1 extra pouch of wet food a day? They have Purely wet and Applaws dry biscuits.


Uhhhh.... dunno how well you know your vet but he/she's well off there...... probably why she's shouting at her food bowl every day mate haha!

All my girls are on dry kitten food 365 days a year, I fill the bowls daily and let them help themselves to as much as they want..... (if you read the small print you'll see it says its for kittens up to 12 months, plus pregnant and lactating queens...). They need the extra protein when pregnant and feeding kittens, and then for several months afterwards to build them up again. I just keep mine on it all the time.

In addition, once the kittens are born, I give the mum several wet meals per day, I vary it between scrambled egg, pouches of kitten food, cooked chicken, fish boiled in milk etc.

They need a LOT more than usual I always find 



chilisi said:


> The pair in their courting days
> 
> View attachment 69265


Awwwww bless!


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Uhhhh.... dunno how well you know your vet but he/she's well off there...... probably why she's shouting at her food bowl every day mate haha!
> 
> All my girls are on dry kitten food 365 days a year, I fill the bowls daily and let them help themselves to as much as they want..... (if you read the small print you'll see it says its for kittens up to 12 months, plus pregnant and lactating queens...). They need the extra protein when pregnant and feeding kittens, and then for several months afterwards to build them up again. I just keep mine on it all the time.
> 
> In addition, once the kittens are born, I give the mum several wet meals per day, I vary it between scrambled egg, pouches of kitten food, cooked chicken, fish boiled in milk etc.
> 
> They need a LOT more than usual I always find
> 
> Awwwww bless!


The Applaws stuff is high protein though.....and grain free (I mean really, cats are less equipped to eat corn and wheat than we are lol!!!)

I'd stick with the Applaws but get the kitten version


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> The Applaws stuff is high protein though.....and grain free (I mean really, cats are less equipped to eat corn and wheat than we are lol!!!)
> 
> I'd stick with the Applaws but get the kitten version


Agree on the grain thing.

I use Science Plan kitten food.... the higher protein content is the major factor, but there are other added bits 'n' bobs specifically for these times 

I swear by trying to get as much fresh eggs, fish and chicken into them as possible too though


----------



## spike

I actually really enjoyed reading about you folks' kitty cats!!!

Love the look of both breeds.

:cowboy:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

neurospike7 said:


> I actually really enjoyed reading about you folks' kitty cats!!!
> 
> Love the look of both breeds.
> 
> :cowboy:


Its looking like Madame Lorelei is preggers from what I can tell at this early stage..... she's very sleepy and chilled etc which can be a sign but I'll have to wait and see.

My babycat MiMi is still at stud..... ohhhhh I am so worried about her I want her home asap poor wee sausage! It's her first time so she'll have NO idea what the hell is going on and will think I have abandoned her!!!!! :sad:


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> Its looking like Madame Lorelei is preggers from what I can tell at this early stage..... she's very sleepy and chilled etc which can be a sign but I'll have to wait and see.
> 
> My babycat MiMi is still at stud..... ohhhhh I am so worried about her I want her home asap poor wee sausage! It's her first time so she'll have NO idea what the hell is going on and will think I have abandoned her!!!!! :sad:


But you'll have them both back soon, and no doubt will be spoiling them both rotten. :thumb:

Off to the gm now. Not sure what I'll train, possibly shoulders...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DiggyV said:


> But you'll have them both back soon, *and no doubt will be spoiling them both rotten*. :thumb:
> 
> Off to the gm now. Not sure what I'll train, possibly shoulders...


This is the cat palace, I am merely here to serve them and pander to their every whim. Oh..... and clean the litter boxes....  :lol:


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> This is the cat palace, I am merely here to serve them and pander to their every whim. Oh..... and clean the litter boxes....  :lol:


Yup, the Twiggalo is like that on our house as well.  "Feed me", "can't you hear me, I said feed me...", "FEED ME, NOW!".. :lol:


----------



## bennyrock

How you doing Zara ??? fixed or on route to being fixed ?


----------



## spike

Zara-Leoni said:


> This is the cat palace, *I am merely here to serve them and pander to their every whim*. Oh..... and clean the litter boxes....  :lol:


Why else would humans exist were it not for our feline friends?

:cowboy:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

bennyrock said:


> How you doing Zara ??? fixed or on route to being fixed ?


Improved but not fixed.... new wonder drug isn't as effective as they promised so I'll have to go see docs to discuss it, but looking on the bright side am no longer in hospital :thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87

Hey just thought I'd drop in and see how you been doing...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

big_jim_87 said:


> Hey just thought I'd drop in and see how you been doing...


Bloody hell mate where have YOU been?


----------



## big_jim_87

Iv been busy turning man into machine! Lol but I'm back now so will pop In from time to time....

Fvck the forum has changed ay? Lots of old faces missing.... Lots of them on TM ATM

Finding it hard to get into posting again tbh


----------



## hackskii

Im still here handsome


----------



## big_jim_87

hackskii said:


> Im still here handsome


I never liked you much tho.....

Lol I love you man! I'm not ****ed ether lol


----------



## hackskii

big_jim_87 said:


> I never liked you much tho.....
> 
> Lol I love you man! I'm not ****ed ether lol


Glad to see you back mate.

You look alot different than before.

Still going heavy?


----------



## big_jim_87

hackskii said:


> Glad to see you back mate.
> 
> You look alot different than before.
> 
> Still going heavy?


Lol in a good way or a bad way?

Training very high volume ATM I was always a 7 set per session man but now 20 odd sets lol.

Weight is still heavy from time to time but I train quite diff now, tend to try and really feel the muscle working and slightly higher reps rather then just humping big weight and hope to grow lol.

I still go 4-8 reps every now n then but more 10-15 on working sets. Lots more pre exhaust and muscle squeezing etc.

Much better form now

I do every now n then try to go really heavy but not every session.

It just gets the better of me from time to time and I slip back to bad form...

I have started a new journal and run a video diary too so pop in and have a look.


----------



## hackskii

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol in a good way or a bad way?
> 
> Training very high volume ATM I was always a 7 set per session man but now 20 odd sets lol.
> 
> Weight is still heavy from time to time but I train quite diff now, tend to try and really feel the muscle working and slightly higher reps rather then just humping big weight and hope to grow lol.
> 
> I still go 4-8 reps every now n then but more 10-15 on working sets. Lots more pre exhaust and muscle squeezing etc.
> 
> Much better form now
> 
> I do every now n then try to go really heavy but not every session.
> 
> It just gets the better of me from time to time and I slip back to bad form...
> 
> I have started a new journal and run a video diary too so pop in and have a look.


Sorry for the hyjack Zar...

You look alot leaner Jim.

Need to pop into your journal and check out some other pics.

I am in a bunch of journals and man that takes time keeping up.

Miss a day and you will have 3 pages per journal to catch up on.


----------



## big_jim_87

hackskii said:


> Sorry for the hyjack Zar...
> 
> You look alot leaner Jim.
> 
> Need to pop into your journal and check out some other pics.
> 
> I am in a bunch of journals and man that takes time keeping up.
> 
> Miss a day and you will have 3 pages per journal to catch up on.


Lol not mine bud it's a slow mover to say the least lol!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

2 of my girls in their Christmas jumpers


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Blue in his staff uniform


----------



## Zara-Leoni

One of the pretty kitties I bred


----------



## big_jim_87

Lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> Quick update Cat lovers. She gave birth to 3 marble and 3 Rosetted this morning


OOOOHHHHHHH!!!!!!

Photos, photos!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tommy10

What u doin the morra night ?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Tommy10 said:


> What u doin the morra night ?


Marc & I sat in and watched tv, I honey roasted a ham for dinner, rock & roll :lol:


----------



## flinty90

How is everything in general chick all ok i hope X


----------



## dtlv

Love your facebook status today Zara, made me laugh and could well have posted something similar myself.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Dtlv74 said:


> Love your facebook status today Zara, made me laugh and could well have posted something similar myself.


It drives me mental mate!! :lol:

Right after I posted it, some plum posted up a photo of "meal #such-and-such, scrambled egg whites with cat litter" (or something equally interesting) and someone else had "just smashed chest and biceps. BOOM" :yawn:

Every time I've checked on there today it's similar pish and drivel. Do I care? Do I heck.

There WILL be deletions. :cool2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

flinty90 said:


> How is everything in general chick all ok i hope X


Well, nothings got any worse, which is a start....


----------



## hackskii

I have this problem zar

I got a very obese friend at work that tags me at things like Club Bounce (for chubby chasers), tags me at at check in's that are totally not appropriate.

Then I was at a bar and checked in and he had all kinds of nasty stuff.

Or the chick that does the freaking farmville thing daily, so I unfriended her.

Sick of that crap.

I dont mind, but all the notifications are crap.

That club bounce thing got me in trouble with the wife, till I told her that I was with her at that time.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

:cool2:

That is all.

:lol:


----------



## DiggyV

:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Fordy is in stealth mode..... occurrences shall be occurring......

:cool2:

:lol:


----------



## Greshie

Zara-Leoni said:


> Fordy is in stealth mode..... occurrences shall be occurring......
> 
> :cool2:
> 
> :lol:


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> Fordy is in stealth mode..... occurrences shall be occurring......
> 
> :cool2:
> 
> :lol:


Rather surprised you didn't 'play' more with Toby in the 'other' thread this evening.... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> Rather surprised you didn't 'play' more with Toby in the 'other' thread this evening.... :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


I was a bit too , mind you Tobes was on the defensive and sounded a little grumpy !


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Toby1 said:


> Grumpy? Completely and utterly fuked off/fuming more like!


Just giving you the truth straight dude, but strikes me you only listen to things if they're what you want to hear. If I didn't care I wouldn't waste my time typing out explanations. Take it or leave it makes no odds to me.... Carry on and do yourself all the harm you like and achieve less than **** all. End of the day you and I are just names on the internet to each other..... I've said all I have time for.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Toby1 said:


> As I said in the other thread, it's not what you say but the manner in which you say it. It's like you go out your way to ruffle feathers and upset people. When confronted you fall back with a big happy grin and say "that's just the way I am". Normal people dont act like that. Get some people skills


Wrong way round mate. I don't go out my way to ruffle feathers.

I just don't go out my way to massage egos/pander to peoples feelings. If I wrote it all all softly softly, I'd still be saying the same thing.

I've taken some time to write you a reply here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/132340-im-straight-1136.html

Post 17039

Take it on board.... or don't. Up to you. I suspect you won't though but that's your prerogative mate.


----------



## hackskii

I never had a problem with your personality Zar.

Stay the way you are.

Or you will lose a stalker. :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> I never had a problem with your personality Zar.
> 
> Stay the way you are.
> 
> Or you will lose a stalker. :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## spike

Hi Zeeeeeeee -

To dig up old dirt ...

If I've got it right, your bluntness came from a genuine place of concern. As did mine. You'd tried everything else and it was the only option you felt you were left with that might do any good. Unfortunately ...

:cowboy:


----------



## big_jim_87

Lol iv had my moments with zar in the past I think I even asked you if you had big old **** flaps at one point lol!

But over the years I have noticed a trend in zar and the arguments or ppl that get upset with her....

It's usually men lol

My theory is that zar is pleasing on the eyes... A lot of men want to give you one and when your less then nice and flirty maybe even put some one in there place it seems to cut deep! Lol if you were a fat ugly bitch you could say what you want and no one would care lol

It's just like I said ages ago to jw (think in same thread I said you must have a big fanny) that he was only nice to you because he wanted to shag ya... He didnt argue just said who wouldn't (or some thing like that lol)

Lol phmg was quite up set too at one point....

See same thing.... Ish

So who have you up set now?

Lol


----------



## hackskii

This sucks, I never had any moments with zar, I now feel cheated. :scared:

I remember watching her dog (blue) in the snow and she was talking to him, and listening to her voice I thought was really nice.

I mean perhaps it is because she is Scottish, but I thought it was super sexy.

Now that I have a new app for my phone (viber) I can now call international for free.

Talked to D4ead (Scott) yesterday and it works well.

I thought he didnt sound like he looked.

Accent was strange but it worked well and absolutely free.

Now if I could only call zar, record her voice and loop it throughout the day in my ears........Yah.......


----------



## flinty90

just read your advice in the im straight thread Zara to Toby and i can honestly say its great advice... Repped ...


----------



## hackskii

Robsta said:


> Lmao, as if miss ford would upset anyone


Operative word here is "ANYMORE"...... :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

hackskii said:


> This sucks, I never had any moments with zar, I now feel cheated. :scared:
> 
> I remember watching her dog (blue) in the snow and she was talking to him, and listening to her voice I thought was really nice.
> 
> I mean perhaps it is because she is Scottish, but I thought it was super sexy.
> 
> Now that I have a new app for my phone (viber) I can now call international for free.
> 
> Talked to D4ead (Scott) yesterday and it works well.
> 
> I thought he didnt sound like he looked.
> 
> Accent was strange but it worked well and absolutely free.
> 
> Now if I could only call zar, record her voice and loop it throughout the day in my ears........Yah.......


Lol I read "I remember watching her dog in the snow" like she went dogging in the snow! Lol! (not sure if you have dogging in the us but it's snagging and letting ppl view the activity) lol dogging in the snow! And (blue) yea I fvcking bet she was! Lol!


----------



## big_jim_87

Toby1 said:


> Me, but that's finished now. I threw every teddy I had out the pram lol
> 
> And your asking for trouble with that post :lol:


Nahhh think zar knows how I post by now lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Is she Scottish? Just thought as she was in south west would be Cornish???

And dead sounds funny! High pitch voice! Lol!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

neurospike7 said:


> Hi Zeeeeeeee -
> 
> To dig up old dirt ...
> 
> If I've got it right, your bluntness came from a genuine place of concern. As did mine. You'd tried everything else and it was the only option you felt you were left with that might do any good. Unfortunately ...
> 
> :cowboy:


Thank you 



big_jim_87 said:


> Lol iv had my moments with zar in the past I think I even asked you if you had big old **** flaps at one point lol!
> 
> But over the years I have noticed a trend in zar and the arguments or ppl that get upset with her....
> 
> It's usually men lol
> 
> My theory is that zar is pleasing on the eyes... A lot of men want to give you one and when your less then nice and flirty maybe even put some one in there place it seems to cut deep! Lol if you were a fat ugly bitch you could say what you want and no one would care lol
> 
> It's just like I said ages ago to jw (think in same thread I said you must have a big fanny) that he was only nice to you because he wanted to shag ya... He didnt argue just said who wouldn't (or some thing like that lol)
> 
> Lol phmg was quite up set too at one point....
> 
> See same thing.... Ish
> 
> So who have you up set now?
> 
> Lol


lmao.... dunno that it applies in this particular case but that's an interesting theory tbh....



hackskii said:


> This sucks, I never had any moments with zar, I now feel cheated. :scared:
> 
> I remember watching her dog (blue) in the snow and she was talking to him, and listening to her voice I thought was really nice.
> 
> I mean perhaps it is because she is Scottish, but I thought it was super sexy.
> 
> Now that I have a new app for my phone (viber) I can now call international for free.
> 
> Talked to D4ead (Scott) yesterday and it works well.
> 
> I thought he didnt sound like he looked.
> 
> Accent was strange but it worked well and absolutely free.
> 
> Now if I could only call zar, record her voice and loop it throughout the day in my ears........Yah.......


Trust me mate..... (and my friends will agree with me), NOBODY would want to listen to me all day long :lol:



flinty90 said:


> just read your advice in the im straight thread Zara to Toby and i can honestly say its great advice... Repped ...


Cheers dude


----------



## Zara-Leoni

big_jim_87 said:


> Is she Scottish? Just thought as she was in south west would be Cornish???
> 
> And dead sounds funny! High pitch voice! Lol!


I'm in Edinburgh mate! :lol:


----------



## DiggyV

It would appear that it all went horribly wrong for our mutual friend this week, and he has departed UK-M and taken all his posts with him. :blink:

you still OK Z?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Been a bit absent for a while.....

For those who are interested (and from this moment I expect to be talking to myself  ).....

My mums doing better than expected still - they've even let her out the hospice for a bit.

None of my cats are currently pregnant sad

I went to the dentist today sad: :sad

Me & the gym are in process of getting reacquainted

Diet has been cleaned up severely

I'm still, and shall remain for the forseeable future, "natty" ( :lol: )

Re-setting up of nail business is going well.... am getting on good with rebuilding my website, nail station is built and decorated, have created a number of business listings, done a groupon offer, recovered the files off my old hard drive so I can now do the artwork to be submitted for shop signage etc etc etc....

Blue's staff uniform has been embroidered with the shop logo 

Can't think of much else tbh......


----------



## Greshie

Hi Zara ... hope all is ok with you ?, you've been missed  x


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> Hi Zara ... hope all is ok with you ?, you've been missed  x


'tis true missy.... :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Hell yah she was missed, I have to go to facebook to feel like I still am in love with her:lol:


----------



## DiggyV

hackskii said:


> Hell yah she was missed, I have to go to facebook to feel like I still am in love with her:lol:


OK Scott, that just crossed the line to creepy..... :lol:

Hope you are OK as well buddy!


----------



## PHMG

Yeah missed. Let's have some cat pics up! (gets the mrs wet....I mean excited!!! My bad).


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DiggyV said:


> It would appear that it all went horribly wrong for our mutual friend this week, and he has departed UK-M and taken all his posts with him. :blink:
> 
> you still OK Z?


No way? What happened??

(gimme 2 mins while I grab a glass of wine and some popcorn! :lol: )



Greshie said:


> Hi Zara ... hope all is ok with you ?, you've been missed  x





DiggyV said:


> 'tis true missy.... :lol:


Aww cheers guys!



hackskii said:


> Hell yah she was missed, I have to go to facebook to feel like I still am in love with her:lol:


What..... even after I told you am getting fat Scott? :lol:


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> No way? What happened??
> 
> (gimme 2 mins while I grab a glass of wine and some popcorn! :lol: )


In a nutshell (deep breath):

Toby got pissed - no shock there

Left all his phone and PC unlocked

Kelly went in and saw the stuff on here, and messages on his phone

All hell broke loose

Kelly posted a message here on a new account, bollocking us all.

Gresh and I pointed out that if we could see him crashing and burning, why couldn't the ones who supposedly loved him.

Toby posted a 'help me' thread - basically looking to go bankrupt and run away abroad.

He was issued some straight talking advice from the normal level headed, more *ahem* mature, people on here.

He posted up a quick thank you in the 'other' thread

Then deleted his account and all the posts.

We guess he is trying to sort himself out and sort out a way forward with Kelly - we reckon one condition was that UK-M goes as do all the posts.

Tommy has had a message from him, so we know he is currently alive, well was as of yesterday.

That's it really I guess. Anything more to add guys?

fun, fun, fun.

:lol:


----------



## Greshie

Wine and Popcorn to hand?

In a nutshell

Despite being told otherwise , and being told to grow up (by me) Toby continued on the Vodka and the DNP last weekend and in his drunken stupor forgot to lock /switch off his 'phone when he became comatose. His GF then went through all his texts (not helped by Tommy sending a [email protected] shot that evening) and started to look at his posts on the I'm Straight thread.... Needless to say the following morning the [email protected] hit the fan, the boys were sent to their grandparents and Toby did a runner to the airport determined to max out the remainder of his credit cards on some foreign holiday before going bankrupt. Thankfully he saw sense at the airport and came back to face the music. In the meantime Kelly had 'joined' UK-M and posted a pretty terse message in the I'm straight thread which Toby reported, he then made a few posts and the next thing we knew Katy said his account was being deleted and his posts removed ... and that basically was the last we heard ...


----------



## Greshie

See Zara , you could have had a ringside seat in all this drama ....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DiggyV said:


> In a nutshell (deep breath):
> 
> Toby got pissed - no shock there
> 
> Left all his phone and PC unlocked
> 
> Kelly went in and saw the stuff on here, and messages on his phone
> 
> All hell broke loose
> 
> Kelly posted a message here on a new account, bollocking us all.
> 
> Gresh and I pointed out that if we could see him crashing and burning, why couldn't the ones who supposedly loved him.
> 
> Toby posted a 'help me' thread - basically looking to go bankrupt and run away abroad.
> 
> He was issued some straight talking advice from the normal level headed, more *ahem* mature, people on here.
> 
> He posted up a quick thank you in the 'other' thread
> 
> Then deleted his account and all the posts.
> 
> We guess he is trying to sort himself out and sort out a way forward with Kelly - we reckon one condition was that UK-M goes as do all the posts.
> 
> Tommy has had a message from him, so we know he is currently alive, well was as of yesterday.
> 
> That's it really I guess. Anything more to add guys?
> 
> fun, fun, fun.
> 
> :lol:





Greshie said:


> Wine and Popcorn to hand?
> 
> In a nutshell
> 
> Despite being told otherwise , and being told to grow up (by me) Toby continued on the Vodka and the DNP last weekend and in his drunken stupor forgot to lock /switch off his 'phone when he became comatose. His GF then went through all his texts (not helped by Tommy sending a [email protected] shot that evening) and started to look at his posts on the I'm Straight thread.... Needless to say the following morning the [email protected] hit the fan, the boys were sent to their grandparents and Toby did a runner to the airport determined to max out the remainder of his credit cards on some foreign holiday before going bankrupt. Thankfully he saw sense at the airport and came back to face the music. In the meantime Kelly had 'joined' UK-M and posted a pretty terse message in the I'm straight thread which Toby reported, he then made a few posts and the next thing we knew Katy said his account was being deleted and his posts removed ... and that basically was the last we heard ...


HOLY CRAP!

That's what I get for staying off uk-m in order to get work done!! :lol:

Don't suppose she noticed/commented on the posts from us telling him to pull himself together and grow up etc etc etc lol......


----------



## Greshie

Zara-Leoni said:


> HOLY CRAP!
> 
> That's what I get for staying off uk-m in order to get work done!! :lol:
> 
> Don't suppose she noticed/commented on the posts from us telling him to pull himself together and grow up etc etc etc lol......


No she didn't ... as I pointed out in my very very terse reply ......


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> No she didn't ... as I pointed out in my very very terse reply ......


x2

not the countless PMs he got....

ho hum, I guess it all comes back to haunt us in the end.

:blink:


----------



## Greshie

Diggy was far more patient with them both than me, I had lost patience by this time , and as far as I was concerned despite the GF having had a lot to put up with, she was just as culpable regards Toby's drinking..........


----------



## PaulB

DiggyV said:


> In a nutshell (deep breath):
> 
> Toby got pissed - no shock there
> 
> Left all his phone and PC unlocked
> 
> Kelly went in and saw the stuff on here, and messages on his phone
> 
> All hell broke loose
> 
> Kelly posted a message here on a new account, bollocking us all.
> 
> Gresh and I pointed out that if we could see him crashing and burning, why couldn't the ones who supposedly loved him.
> 
> Toby posted a 'help me' thread - basically looking to go bankrupt and run away abroad.
> 
> He was issued some straight talking advice from the normal level headed, more *ahem* mature, people on here.
> 
> He posted up a quick thank you in the 'other' thread
> 
> Then deleted his account and all the posts.
> 
> We guess he is trying to sort himself out and sort out a way forward with Kelly - we reckon one condition was that UK-M goes as do all the posts.
> 
> Tommy has had a message from him, so we know he is currently alive, well was as of yesterday.
> 
> That's it really I guess. Anything more to add guys?
> 
> fun, fun, fun.
> 
> :lol:





Greshie said:


> Wine and Popcorn to hand?
> 
> In a nutshell
> 
> Despite being told otherwise , and being told to grow up (by me) Toby continued on the Vodka and the DNP last weekend and in his drunken stupor forgot to lock /switch off his 'phone when he became comatose. His GF then went through all his texts (not helped by Tommy sending a [email protected] shot that evening) and started to look at his posts on the I'm Straight thread.... Needless to say the following morning the [email protected] hit the fan, the boys were sent to their grandparents and Toby did a runner to the airport determined to max out the remainder of his credit cards on some foreign holiday before going bankrupt. Thankfully he saw sense at the airport and came back to face the music. In the meantime Kelly had 'joined' UK-M and posted a pretty terse message in the I'm straight thread which Toby reported, he then made a few posts and the next thing we knew Katy said his account was being deleted and his posts removed ... and that basically was the last we heard ...


Damn, I missed all this and Ive ben on here everyday. :cursing: Good to see all is well with you Zara.


----------



## hackskii

DiggyV said:


> OK Scott, that just crossed the line to creepy..... :lol:
> 
> Hope you are OK as well buddy!


Really?

In my defense I love looking at the most prettiest women in the world.

That does not make me creepy does it? :lol:



Zara-Leoni said:


> What..... even after I told you am getting fat Scott? :lol:


Well, I did see the pic with no makeup, and in sweats, I dont see you as that fat.

You did say diet and no training so it will only be a matter of time to get back to the prettiest girl in the planet.

I have a life time of waiting for you. :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Greshie said:


> No she didn't ... as I pointed out in my very very terse reply ......





DiggyV said:


> x2
> 
> not the countless PMs he got....
> 
> ho hum, I guess it all comes back to haunt us in the end.
> 
> :blink:


^^^^^^ just read it all took me hours! (and was supposed to be finishing my website eek!).

To be fair she'll be picking up on the things p**sing her of the most..... him chasing men, him posting her pics in the Male Animal etc.....



Greshie said:


> Diggy was far more patient with them both than me, I had lost patience by this time , and as far as I was concerned despite the GF having had a lot to put up with, she was just as culpable regards Toby's drinking..........


There's an element of that, yes...



hackskii said:


> Really?
> 
> In my defense I love looking at the most prettiest women in the world.
> 
> That does not make me creepy does it? :lol:
> 
> Well, I did see the pic with no makeup, and in sweats, I dont see you as that fat.
> 
> You did say diet and no training so it will only be a matter of time to get back to the prettiest girl in the planet.
> 
> I have a life time of waiting for you. :lol:


Are my management paying you to say this? :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> ^^^^^^ just read it all took me hours! (and was supposed to be finishing my website eek!).
> 
> To be fair she'll be picking up on the things p**sing her of the most..... him chasing men, him posting her pics in the Male Animal etc.....
> 
> There's an element of that, yes...
> 
> Are my management paying you to say this? :lol:


Well boss, I would like a raise.. :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'm in Edinburgh mate! :lol:


Lol no idea why but thought you were in Devon/west country lol...

So proppa Scottish then lol


----------



## PHMG

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol no idea why but thought you were in Devon/west country lol...
> 
> So proppa Scottish then lol


thats me you pleb!


----------



## spike

Zeeee -

I didn't miss you at all. :devil2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

neurospike7 said:


> Zeeee -
> 
> I didn't miss you at all. :devil2:


I didn't miss you either fck face! :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TA DAAAAA!

Website finished! 

www.cutiecoolnails.com


----------



## flinty90

the gold ones probably look better in real life but on the picture they looked like a bad smokers nails at first glance lol...

but the site looks very proffsional chick well done, did you do it yourself or someone do it for you ????

nice one !!!


----------



## 1010AD

Nice site there Zara, a good site is easy to find your way round the site and yours ticks all the boxes well done, shame I'm a bloke that doesn't get his nails done plus I live in Manchester but I'm sure you will get a lot of custom through it if it's advertised well


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Made the site all by myself


----------



## Greshie

Love the pun in the name of the business and the layout of the site is really easy to navigate and the contrast of white text on a grey background looks really good. Agree with Flints on the Gold ... also not sure about the banner picture showing "chopped fingers", may have been better showing full nails if possible?


----------



## dtlv

Zara-Leoni said:


> TA DAAAAA!
> 
> Website finished!
> 
> www.cutiecoolnails.com


I guess this is related to the stuff I get random notifications for on facebook since we became friends there?... wondered where the hell it came from first time I logged on and saw a load of pics of different coloured fingernails in my newsfeed :lol:


----------



## spike

only popped in to read about gardening and cat breeding ...

has the world gone mad???


----------



## Zara-Leoni

spike said:


> only popped in to read about gardening and cat breeding ...
> 
> has the world gone mad???


Well tbh thats about the only interesting things I have to say :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Greshie said:


> Love the pun in the name of the business and the layout of the site is really easy to navigate and the contrast of white text on a grey background looks really good. Agree with Flints on the Gold ... also not sure about the banner picture showing "chopped fingers", may have been better showing full nails if possible?


Tinkered around a wee bit since then G


----------



## dtlv

'ello mate, welcome back!


----------



## hackskii

Yah, welcome back Zar.

Still training?


----------



## Replicator

Hello, not conversed for a bit ..hows things ?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Dear friends of UK-M....

(  )

Things have been horrifically hectic but I'm still here lol. Just don't have time to come online much. This isn't entirely a bad thing is that one of the reasons is that I restarted my business and it's taken off very well, so am not complaining! 

Other reason is that my mums still with us but in a hospice so there's a lot of time taken up with visits and so on, add to that keeping the house, looking after my dog, cats having kittens and so on.... leaves very little "Zara" time so training has taken a back seat.... however I'm still eating like a bodybuilder even if I'm not training like one lol! My business premises is within Physique Bodyshop which is the supplements company that I was manager of for several years and am sponsored by, so I'm still very much involved with things and surrounded by it all, and I daresay it wont be long before am planning to do some show or other


----------



## Tommy10

^^^ .and what about my boyfriend ?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Tommy10 said:


> ^^^ .and what about my boyfriend ?


Long story mate. Prob should have left things as they were....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

https://www.facebook.com/littlelionsragdolls

My other little enterprise


----------



## flinty90

glad to see you are still about Zara, hope you get a bit more time for yourself soon, but at least your mum is in the best place i guess, and your business doing well so not all bad. X


----------



## hackskii

Glad to see you are still alive darling, long time.

Good luck on what ever it is you are doing, you just sound so damn busy.


----------



## Greshie

Zara-Leoni said:


> https://www.facebook.com/littlelionsragdolls
> 
> My other little enterprise


aaahh sooo cute!


----------



## Replicator

Zara-Leoni said:


> Dear friends of UK-M....
> 
> (  )
> 
> Things have been horrifically hectic but I'm still here lol. Just don't have time to come online much. This isn't entirely a bad thing is that one of the reasons is that I restarted my business and it's taken off very well, so am not complaining!
> 
> Other reason is that my mums still with us but in a hospice so there's a lot of time taken up with visits and so on, add to that keeping the house, looking after my dog, cats having kittens and so on.... leaves very little "Zara" time so training has taken a back seat.... however I'm still eating like a bodybuilder even if I'm not training like one lol! My business premises is within Physique Bodyshop which is the supplements company that I was manager of for several years and am sponsored by, so I'm still very much involved with things and surrounded by it all, and I daresay it wont be long before am planning to do some show or other


Good stuff Zara ..good luck with the business


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Cheers guys


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Tommy10 said:


> ^^^ .and what about my boyfriend ?





Zara-Leoni said:


> Long story mate. Prob should have left things as they were....


Update, things ARE as they were, he's all yours lol x


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Good to see you back even if it is briefly, good luck with your business; is it bodybuilding related?

Nice cats btw :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Good to see you back even if it is briefly, good luck with your business; is it bodybuilding related?
> 
> Nice cats btw :tongue:


Cheers mate..... not exactly, I have a nail bar but I've moved premises so I'm now renting the front window section from the supplements company which I am sponsored by, and was manager of for 3 years before I left to do nails. Best of both worlds.... my business can continue, but I'm back where I was happy being every day 

It's ideal too not only for those reasons, but its in city centre and surrounded by offices etc :thumbup1:


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers mate..... not exactly, I have a nail bar but I've moved premises so I'm now renting the front window section from the supplements company which I am sponsored by, and was manager of for 3 years before I left to do nails. Best of both worlds.... my business can continue, but I'm back where I was happy being every day
> 
> It's ideal too not only for those reasons, but its in city centre and surrounded by offices etc :thumbup1:


do many guy bb's get their nails done?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

BodyBuilding101 said:


> do many guy bb's get their nails done?


Dunno mate. Its a sports supplements shop and only a small percentage of the clientele are bodybuilders, and a large percentage of the customers are female. Bodybuilders are not where the most money is supplements wise.

Plus I'm fully booked every day so I've no need to fish from the shops customer base for clients :tongue:


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Was just wondering ZL thats all, i think i read some where Melvin Anthony is a manicurist?


----------



## big_jim_87

Zara-Leoni said:


> Dunno mate. Its a sports supplements shop and only a small percentage of the clientele are bodybuilders, and a large percentage of the customers are female. Bodybuilders are not where the most money is supplements wise.
> 
> Plus I'm fully booked every day so I've no need to fish from the shops customer base for clients :tongue:


indeed... you will find that most bbers are penny pinchers...

the real money is in house wives, ladies of leisure, fitness freaks etc

bbers- give me whey and a mass shake and im off... usually the cheapest one... hence why myp and pro-10 do well... cheap and cheerful products for bbers lol

I can see you getting lots of custom from this... good move

glad to see your doing well x


----------



## RACK

Good to see you back Zar x


----------



## PaulB

Hey Zara, good to see you posting again. Great to hear business is doing well. Now go whoop some a55es on some other posts....I miss your no bullsh1t input


----------



## PaulB

marvel man said:


> some of the women i know spend a fcuking fortune in nails - nail spas for suck sake and some of my us facebook model friends have such creations they never ever do the fcuking washing up - bitches !!


Oh dear......


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RACK said:


> Good to see you back Zar x


Cheers dude - I hear you're doing Leeds this year? How's it all going?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ANGLIK said:


> Hey Zara, good to see you posting again. Great to hear business is doing well. Now go whoop some a55es on some other posts....I miss your no bullsh1t input


I've been lurking, but I need to re-integrate myself carefully. I tried a "funny" on a post about greg valentino and it seems nobody understood I was joking haha.... although thinking about this, this could actually prove quite amusing if utilised correctly


----------



## Replicator

im gonna bring the mrs through to get her nails done sometime .........................and to meet you of course


----------



## Zara-Leoni

marvel man said:


> some of the women i know spend a fcuking fortune in nails


Where's that?



marvel man said:


> - nail spas for suck sake


I assume you meant to say **** there......



marvel man said:


> and some of my us facebook model friends have such creations they never ever do the fcuking washing up - bitches !!


You have U.S. facebook model friends?

I see. *cough*

I'm confused though. Why are you concerned about them not doing their own washing up? Am I missing something here.....?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Replicator said:


> im gonna bring the mrs through to get her nails done sometime .........................and to meet you of course


Yay! :thumb:

Gimme notice though... got about a 2 week wait for appts and 3 weeks for weekends at zee moment


----------



## PaulB

marvel man said:


> oh dear about what ??


If you can't see what, there's no point trying to explain.....


----------



## Replicator

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yay! :thumb:
> 
> Gimme notice though... got about a 2 week wait for appts and 3 weeks for weekends at zee moment


not on hols till august so plenty o time


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Replicator said:


> not on hols till august so plenty o time


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> I've been lurking, but I need to re-integrate myself carefully. I tried a "funny" on a post about greg valentino and it seems nobody understood I was joking haha.... although thinking about this, this could actually prove quite amusing if utilised correctly


I tried to read a bit of the main board and recognised no-one :sad:


----------



## RACK

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers dude - I hear you're doing Leeds this year? How's it all going?


Things are going well, pics on fb and my journal in here, pg43 and 44. Still working with Dutch Scott and we've not managed to kill each other yet too lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey zara, good to see you around!


----------



## hackskii

Beklet said:


> I tried to read a bit of the main board and recognised no-one :sad:


You know me darling. :whistling:


----------



## Replicator

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yay! :thumb:
> 
> Gimme notice though... got about a 2 week wait for appts and 3 weeks for weekends at zee moment


Well , I told my better half the plan and that I was payin ...........O I she says, whos that then ....she comes over to the PC so that I could show her you in your Avatar ....weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeell ....................If you think Im going there to get my nails done for you to sit and drool at her for half an hour youve got another think coming mg: PMSL :lol: I about split ma sides.........................I Hate it when women know you better than you !!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> I tried to read a bit of the main board and recognised no-one :sad:


Yeah ditto lol!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RACK said:


> Things are going well, pics on fb and my journal in here, pg43 and 44. Still working with Dutch Scott and we've not managed to kill each other yet too lol


Good stuff mate, things going better than previous years do you think?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey zara, good to see you around!


Cheers dude  How's tricks your end?


----------



## Replicator

Thanks for ignoring my post about nails...at least i seen the funny side and thougth you would too oh well :mellow:


----------



## RACK

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers dude  How's tricks your end?


I reckon so yeah, sat round about 15st at the min, leanish and 15 weeks to go. I'm usually a LONG way out at 15 weeks as most have seen before


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RACK said:


> I reckon so yeah, sat round about 15st at the min, leanish and 15 weeks to go. I'm usually a LONG way out at 15 weeks as most have seen before


Good stuff mate. It's all about learning what works for you. Some folk learn on the first attempt, some on the tenth. All sound positive to me!


----------



## Dazza

Just wondering zar, i know you've been busy and all, has it affected your training much?

Or is it still business as usual.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Dazzza said:


> Just wondering zar, i know you've been busy and all, has it affected your training much?
> 
> Or is it still business as usual.


Mate, my training has gone to shit and I don't mind admitting it! (despite the snide digs from certain female members on here who gleefully point out how long it is since I've been on stage etc lmao! Oh well, at least I'm not a cheat  ). End of the day, I've been restarting a business, trying to spend as much time with my mum as possible while I can (who is a 2.5 hour, 3-bus journey each way, away, due to being in hospice), been banned from driving, plus all the usual day to day stuff.

Luckily for me though, my genetics are such that I've not lost much, My shoulders are a bit pish just now, but everything else is pretty much the same only not as lean. When I have gotten to the gym recently I'm only down about 10-15% on strength, and here's something I've not mentioned before. I've only been to the gym 3x since last august.

However, I get my license back in just over a week which will enable me to get to mum quicker after I finish work, and have time to get to the gym, and believe me, I have the hunger... 

Gotta remember dude, this is a hobby. Do what you can, and don't allow yourself excuses, but if there are other more important things to deal with.... well. it IS just a hobby


----------



## dtlv

Hey Z, for what it's worth with all you've had/got going on am surprised to see you on here at all at the moment... really good when you do pop on though. In visiting the gym x3 since aug you are about on a par with me, and training whilst is still a passion it's low on my to do list right now due to other things... last line of your post sums up what I think is a healthy attitude to it perfectly:



Zara-Leoni said:


> Gotta remember dude, this is a hobby. Do what you can, and don't allow yourself excuses, but if there are other more important things to deal with.... well. it IS just a hobby


Exactly


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Zara-Leoni said:


> Mate, my training has gone to shit and I don't mind admitting it! (despite the snide digs from certain female members on here who gleefully point out how long it is since I've been on stage etc lmao! Oh well, at least I'm not a cheat  ). End of the day, I've been restarting a business, trying to spend as much time with my mum as possible while I can (who is a 2.5 hour, 3-bus journey each way, away, due to being in hospice), been banned from driving, plus all the usual day to day stuff.
> 
> Luckily for me though, my genetics are such that I've not lost much, My shoulders are a bit pish just now, but everything else is pretty much the same only not as lean. When I have gotten to the gym recently I'm only down about 10-15% on strength, and here's something I've not mentioned before. I've only been to the gym 3x since last august.
> 
> However, I get my license back in just over a week which will enable me to get to mum quicker after I finish work, and have time to get to the gym, and believe me, I have the hunger...
> 
> *Gotta remember dude, this is a hobby. Do what you can, and don't allow yourself excuses, but if there are other more important things to deal with.... well. it IS just a hobby *


Reps for this.....sometimes when things get too hectic or im stressed about training/diet...this is what i say to myself....my family comes first and anything else is just secondary :turned:


----------



## hackskii

Aw chick, you are and always been tops in my book.

I miss you, and although I am not your number one stalker, I still love you chick.

My bro met you, and so will I some day.

Wife in tow along with daughter, but none the less, looking fwd to that.

Little lion fits you.


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> I miss you, and although I am not your number one stalker, I still love you chick.
> 
> My bro met you, and so will I some day.


Leave the stalking to a pro son!

Zara and all of the UK-M peeps are #1. They wouldn't let me buy any beer, they were super cool, and I was the last man standing and didn't need to lean on any tables at the end of the night..lol

Check me out with my two girl friends..lol


----------



## Rykard

sometimes life priorities take over. The thing is you realise this you're not just 'vegging' out. Couple of months and you will be back on it a little more. stay strong.


----------



## Greshie

Great to hear from you 

There are only so many balls you can keep in the air at once Z and you are concentrating on the right ones... getting your licence back will be a big help though! :bounce:


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> Leave the stalking to a pro son!
> 
> Zara and all of the UK-M peeps are #1. They wouldn't let me buy any beer, they were super cool, and I was the last man standing and didn't need to lean on any tables at the end of the night..lol
> View attachment 86280
> 
> 
> Check me out with my two girl friends..lol


Man, that is one handsome dude in that pic. :lol:


----------



## dtlv

hackskii said:


> Man, that is one handsome dude in that pic. :lol:


He reminds me of someone, not sure who it is, but my spider sense says trouble...


----------



## Beklet

Yeah I'm with you....life got well in the way of training, felt guilty about it for ages...now I want to get back into it, I can't, due to work but when I have been, my strength hasn't gone down loads, I'm just a lot less confident.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Aw chick, you are and always been tops in my book.
> 
> I miss you, and although I am not your number one stalker, I still love you chick.
> 
> My bro met you, and so will I some day.
> 
> Wife in tow along with daughter, but none the less, looking fwd to that.
> 
> Little lion fits you.


Looking forward to it dude!!! 



winger said:


> Leave the stalking to a pro son!
> 
> Zara and all of the UK-M peeps are #1. They wouldn't let me buy any beer, they were super cool, and *I was the last man standing and didn't need to lean on any tables at the end of the night..lol
> View attachment 86280
> *
> 
> Check me out with my two girl friends..lol


Nope, indeed you did not. Old school reference there  :lol:



hackskii said:


> Man, that is one handsome dude in that pic. :lol:


Aye, Sean (TaintedSoul) isn't too ugly to be fair :lol:



Beklet said:


> Yeah I'm with you....life got well in the way of training, felt guilty about it for ages...now I want to get back into it, I can't, due to work but when I have been, my strength hasn't gone down loads, I'm just a lot less confident.


life indeed, but it comes first and thats that  xxxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Greshie said:


> Great to hear from you
> 
> There are only so many balls you can keep in the air at once Z and you are concentrating on the right ones... getting your licence back will be a big help though! :bounce:


Exactly mate, however license is back this weekend, and 2 weeks ago I embarked in a keto diet and am half a stone down so far, Ms Ford is on the case.....


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> Exactly mate, however license is back this weekend, and 2 weeks ago I embarked in a keto diet and am half a stone down so far, Ms Ford is on the case.....


Wow missy, you dont do things by half do you! 

Good news on the license as well, good to get your freedom back and will make the journey to mum so much easier.

:bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DiggyV said:


> Wow missy, *you dont do things by half do you! *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Good news on the license as well, good to get your freedom back and will make the journey to mum so much easier.
> 
> :bounce:


Certainly do not. Fat must be lost. Keto will do this 

Cannot WAIT to be driving again! Possibly be the highlight of the year! :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Zara-Leoni said:


> Certainly do not. Fat must be lost. Keto will do this
> 
> Cannot WAIT to be driving again! Possibly be the highlight of the year! :lol:


\did you get banned?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

LunaticSamurai said:


> \did you get banned?


Yes, and now I am to be un-banned


----------



## spike

Fordy - on - da - case !!!

:cowboy:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

spike said:


> Fordy - on - da - case !!!
> 
> :cowboy:


Ta-da-da-da, ta DAAAAAAAA.......! :cool2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Oh - little teaser here too. I have been invited to do something VERY interesting.

It won't be for a wee while yet due to other commitments, but suffice to say that you lads will be very, VERY jealous if I go ahead with it. And I'll be very surprised if any of you have ever heard of/know any other girl who has done this. In order to do it though, I shall have to modify my training to include being (VERY) fit, and not just simply strong and lean (gulp!).


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh - little teaser here too. I have been invited to do something VERY interesting.
> 
> It won't be for a wee while yet due to other commitments, but suffice to say that you lads will be very, VERY jealous if I go ahead with it. And I'll be very surprised if any of you have ever heard of/know any other girl who has done this. In order to do it though, I shall have to modify my training to include being (VERY) fit, and not just simply strong and lean (gulp!).


ooh you minx, you have to tell more than that! :lol


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh - little teaser here too. I have been invited to do something VERY interesting.
> 
> It won't be for a wee while yet due to other commitments, but suffice to say that you lads will be very, VERY jealous if I go ahead with it. And I'll be very surprised if any of you have ever heard of/know any other girl who has done this. In order to do it though, I shall have to modify my training to include being (VERY) fit, and not just simply strong and lean (gulp!).


Ooh, tease indeed......being fit...lol I dream of suchthings


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DiggyV said:


> ooh you minx, you have to tell more than that! :lol


I will if I do it. I'm not one to say "I'm doing this that or the other" every five minutes then never do anything 



Beklet said:


> Ooh, tease indeed......being fit...lol I dream of suchthings


Aye me too... hence the HUUUUGE challenge factor lol!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ok so, here's another thing, not looking for sympathy here incidentally, but since this is my journal and I log what goes on and all....

My mum died yesterday after being ill for some time.

Gutted obviously, despite our difficulties, she was still my mum.

This will delay my "getting back into things headfirst" spirit for a while whilst I do all the stuff I need to do (am only child so gotta do all the arrangements etc) and deal with it all.

On the other hand, I will no longer have any excuses once everything is taken care of.

I guess that's all I have to say on the matter really.

Not looking for condolences or sympathy, its a journal not a counselling session lol.


----------



## flinty90

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ok so, here's another thing, not looking for sympathy here incidentally, but since this is my journal and I log what goes on and all....
> 
> My mum died yesterday after being ill for some time.
> 
> Gutted obviously, despite our difficulties, she was still my mum.
> 
> This will delay my "getting back into things headfirst" spirit for a while whilst I do all the stuff I need to do (am only child so gotta do all the arrangements etc) and deal with it all.
> 
> On the other hand, I will no longer have any excuses once everything is taken care of.
> 
> I guess that's all I have to say on the matter really.
> 
> *Not looking for condolences or sympathy, its a journal not a counselling session* lol.


thats fair enough chick, but i am glad that at some point very soon you will now be able to move on with your life that we know has been on hold personally for a while..

all the best !!!


----------



## Greshie

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ok so, here's another thing, not looking for sympathy here incidentally, but since this is my journal and I log what goes on and all....
> 
> My mum died yesterday after being ill for some time.
> 
> *Gutted obviously, despite our difficulties, she was still my mum.*
> 
> This will delay my "getting back into things headfirst" spirit for a while whilst I do all the stuff I need to do (am only child so gotta do all the arrangements etc) and deal with it all.
> 
> *On the other hand, I will no longer have any excuses once everything is taken care of.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> I guess that's all I have to say on the matter really.
> 
> *Not looking for condolences or sympathy, its a journal not a counselling session lol.*


As always Zara you put your feelings so well which is why I have the greatest respect for your matter of fact approach to life ... take care and look forward to you being back on here more often when time allows xx


----------



## 25434

Take care of yourself whilst taking care of all the rest of the stuff hey?....x


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> (despite the snide digs from certain female members on here who gleefully point out how long it is since I've been on stage etc lmao! Oh well, at least I'm not a cheat  ).


Name and Shame :laugh:

xx

and who gives a TOSS what others say


----------



## MissBC

Really sorry to hear about your mum babe

Sorry ( i didnt see that post before i posted above, which may not have come across as being appropriate after what you just wrote)

Hope your ok, thoughts are with you babe.

If i can do anything let me know

xx


----------



## bennyrock

Sorry to hear your sad news Zar. x


----------



## barsnack

sorry on your loss zara, hope your coping


----------



## PaulB

I know you knew it was coming but it can still be tough. Thoughts are with you Zara xx


----------



## hackskii

Onward and upward girl.

I got your back, let me know if you need anything.


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ok so, here's another thing, not looking for sympathy here incidentally, but since this is my journal and I log what goes on and all....
> 
> My mum died yesterday after being ill for some time.
> 
> Gutted obviously, despite our difficulties, she was still my mum.
> 
> This will delay my "getting back into things headfirst" spirit for a while whilst I do all the stuff I need to do (am only child so gotta do all the arrangements etc) and deal with it all.
> 
> On the other hand, I will no longer have any excuses once everything is taken care of.
> 
> I guess that's all I have to say on the matter really.
> 
> Not looking for condolences or sympathy, its a journal not a counselling session lol.


No counselling here, it sucks, and it probably is gutting (I can't pretend I know, but I know your relationship with your mum was about as good as mine lol), but it's over, she's stopped suffering, and the end is in sight for yours too - I'm sure it's not easy to watch that (I sound all soppy and crap, you know I don't mean it that way)



MissBC said:


> Name and Shame :laugh:
> 
> xx
> 
> and who gives a TOSS what others say


Indeed. No point having sly digs FFS I hate that sh1t...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> Name and Shame :laugh:
> 
> xx
> 
> and who gives a TOSS what others say


Certain individual named after a rodent appropriately enough lol xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Thank you so much for all the kinds comments chaps and chap-esses 

Today I spent pretty much the entire day from 10am til about 8pm on the phone (recharged the bloody thing three times) and my left ear is actually sore lol. However I have now done all the legal stuff, planned the cremation, service and wake and booked it all, plus started plans for remains to be buried in family plot back where we come from when I get them back, the religious service for family back there, plus emailed and phoned more people than I care to think about to inform them of plans etc. The service next week will be a celebration and remembrance, the one back home a religious one. that's all I shall say about that. Just a bit drained from it all and venting.

On top of it all, my bloody boy cat, Leo, decided to climb/jump/abseil out out my upstairs window while I was out buying cat and kitten supplies at pets at home. I came home to find him absent from the house and the window wide open. Hunted round the trees in my garden, hedges, bushes etc, nothing. tried neighbours gardens and finally found him hiding under a car parked on my street with eyes like saucers lol. I had to lie down on the road in the p1ssing rain, crawl on my belly under the car, grab him by the scruff of the neck and then wriggle back out on my belly in the muck. He came out looking like something you see rescued by the fire brigade, soaking wet, covered in mud with a fat lip and sooty streaks all over his face and body lol. Carried him back into the the house with his paws wrapped round my neck, mewing like a baby kitten and eyes out on stalks, haunted by the horrors he has seen. Somewhat pathetic considering the size of the brute, he's waist high on his back legs 

Yep. I AM a true superhero. Today my boy cat. Tomorrow the world 

Anyway back to work tomorrow and my normal job. I'm only a superhero on my day off


----------



## W33BAM

Well Miss ZLF, as I already said you know where I am if you need me... My thoughts are with you. It's been a tough time for you lately...

Good luck with this new venture you're teasing us about!! :whistling:

And bitchy comments and digs???? You'll not let that stop you, encourage you more like!!! xxx


----------



## dtlv

You are indeed a super hero Zara... code name 'The Lioness'!


----------



## hackskii

Nice.

Cats are not like dogs.

Sounds like you have been busy.

Number one favorite stalker signing out.


----------



## hackskii

Zar you're so tough.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> Really sorry to hear about your mum babe
> 
> Sorry ( i didnt see that post before i posted above, which may not have come across as being appropriate after what you just wrote)
> 
> Hope your ok, thoughts are with you babe.
> 
> If i can do anything let me know
> 
> xx


Thanks babe, and thanks for your texts. Means a lot to know people care enough to take the time so I appreciate it  xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Has anyone here ever done a full on detox?

If so what did you do and how? Did you get headaches and all that?

I contemplated a high-protein version to try kick start things (ie plain chicken, leafy veg, EVOO, water and bugger all else basically).

Maybe for one week?

Thoughts?


----------



## weeman

sending our love hen,only just seen the news  x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> sending our love hen,only just seen the news  x


Thanks B (& Ser) x


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Has anyone here ever done a full on detox?
> 
> If so what did you do and how? Did you get headaches and all that?
> 
> I contemplated a high-protein version to try kick start things (ie plain chicken, leafy veg, EVOO, water and bugger all else basically).
> 
> Maybe for one week?
> 
> Thoughts?


I did some godawful detox a few years back - it was effectively a sugar free, wheat free vegan diet. Dreadful. I felt OK, though I never stopped eating, but when I tried it a year later, I couldn't physically eat enough.......(I was back in the gym by that time) and I just wouldn't recommend it at all!

Why do you want to detox? Easiest way, if you're notdoing grains etc, would just be to do a fast?


----------



## hackskii

Look up bentonite Zar, you can add in things like psyllium, and other herbs that will help rid you of toxins and bind to them.


----------



## spike

Hey there, Lady Lion

Just saw the sad news about your mum. Must be tough even though you've been dealing with it for some time now.

Wishing you all the best.

As for whatever's upcoming?

You're a big tease, you.

"Big" in a good way.

Not, you know ...

Best stop right here.

:cowboy:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> I did some godawful detox a few years back - it was effectively a sugar free, wheat free vegan diet. Dreadful. I felt OK, though I never stopped eating, but when I tried it a year later, I couldn't physically eat enough.......(I was back in the gym by that time) and I just wouldn't recommend it at all!
> 
> Why do you want to detox? Easiest way, if you're notdoing grains etc, would just be to do a fast?


I dunno actually, it was just a random thought I had. Probably a spectacularly crap idea tbh :lol:



spike said:


> Hey there, Lady Lion
> 
> Just saw the sad news about your mum. Must be tough even though you've been dealing with it for some time now.
> 
> Wishing you all the best.
> 
> As for whatever's upcoming?
> 
> You're a big tease, you.
> 
> "Big" in a good way.
> 
> Not, you know ...
> 
> Best stop right here.
> 
> :cowboy:


Cheers dude


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I'm away to try a horse that I've been offered tomorrow.

I don't need another horse. (A point which I am certain my bank manager will agree with wholeheartedly!).

This doesn't appear to be stopping me though.......


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL, jus popped in to say good night zee xxxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Horsey is fab.... watch this space


----------



## Milky

Zara-Leoni said:


> Horsey is fab.... watch this space


Horses are a pain in the ar*e, l had tem stables yrs ago, sod that for a lark.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Milky said:


> Horses are a pain in the ar*e, l had tem stables yrs ago, sod that for a lark.


I'm a riding instructor lol, horses is what I did before bodybuilding


----------



## Milky

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'm a riding instructor lol, horses is what I did before bodybuilding


Yeah well there still a pain in the ar*e !!! :lol:

suppose you need them really tho given your job.

Oh and l dare you to start a thread in general stating your " a riding instructor "

man alive :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Milky said:


> Yeah well there still a pain in the ar*e !!! :lol:
> 
> suppose you need them really tho given your job.
> 
> Oh and* l dare you to start a thread in general stating your " a riding instructor "*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> man alive :lol:


oh dear god!!

It would almost be worth the dare !


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Milky said:


> Yeah well there still a pain in the ar*e !!! :lol:
> 
> suppose you need them really tho given your job.
> 
> Oh and l dare you to start a thread in general stating your " a riding instructor "
> 
> man alive :lol:


No chance! :lol:

Its not my job now, I stopped teaching years ago, and just competed with my own horses


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Sooo...... Crystal-the-Barbie-Horse (so called as thats what she looks like, complete with pink outfits.... well its me, what did you expect?  ), is still fabulous. Retraining of little miss racehorse is going very well for the early stages, and I've lost half a stone already 

Ditched the keto idea when my mum died and had all the funeral stuff to arrange and never got back on it, but seems this is having the desired effect and I'm eating what I like so sod it.

I'm keeping her on my mates yard, she's one of my best mates and there's only her/her horses, me & Crystal, and one other woman with her horse who's our age. No members of the public etc, just us 3 doing our own thing, am loving it. We have a modern barn type thing with stables inside it and she has another old barn on the farm she's put other stables in for her stallion and colts. In the main barn we've got a fridge etc. I've put protein RTD's, powder and bars in there (to keep them away from mice) and I've got my mate into the routine with me of drinking a shake after riding each horse and eating a bar now and then to keep energy levels up if doing lots of stuff on the yard and riding a few horses 

This is a far better option than that sodding treadmill!!  :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Pretty much everything is a better option than the treadmill


----------



## DiggyV

you're sounding much perkier Z, its great to see.


----------



## hackskii

Awesome Zar, you do sound very good and in good spirits.

Crystal-the-Barbie-Horse:lol:


----------



## Dazza

Don't talk to me about horses, had a lovely one called baron really chilled out horse.

Only problem, besides being 16 hands he was also a registered showjumper a hanoverian i think?!

Newbie me went off on a hack, only to shoot off and i hadn't done my lungelesson.

He only bolted off like a flaming ferarri to catch up, cue me stuck sideways with one foot in the stirrup and my arm holding the saddle for dear life.

Anyway the whole side of me was yellow, doc said i was lucky not to have snapped my pelvis, id love to give it another go but id be scared sh1tless tbh.

As for the gossip, meh fcuk em i used to get no end of grief at work if i would diet, or bulk up.

Nowadays i ignore the lot of em, and you know what they're all nice as pie.

But i can't abide by two faced fcukers :tongue:

Anyways all the best zar :thumbup1:


----------



## spike

'Sup Z?

Hope all's well.

Love the horseys. Been around them all my life. First experience must have been about 4 and a great uncle stuck me up on one bareback with only a head collar and started leading me around. Competed til 13 but rugby etc took over. Rode quite a lot in teens with hounds in Wexford.

Horse claim to fame: remember the "Grand National That Never Was" in the early 90s due to repeated false starts so result voided? My cousin was the jockey who "won". His folks also had a racing stable in Wexford which included a beautiful Gold Cup favourite from the 70s named Bannow Rambler; got to gallop him out on the beach. Amazing living breathin machine. Probably more exciting and exhilarating than tonning it on the Harley.

It's fantastic to be able to go back to a first love. Been lucky enough to do the same thing and back into sports with all my coaching quals paid for so quit studying for a while (at least).

Just checking in. Sounds great. Deserve it after some hard times.

Enjoy the ride, so to speak.

:cowboy:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

spike said:


> 'Sup Z?
> 
> Hope all's well.
> 
> Love the horseys. Been around them all my life. First experience must have been about 4 and a great uncle stuck me up on one bareback with only a head collar and started leading me around. Competed til 13 but rugby etc took over. Rode quite a lot in teens with hounds in Wexford.
> 
> Horse claim to fame: remember the "Grand National That Never Was" in the early 90s due to repeated false starts so result voided? My cousin was the jockey who "won". His folks also had a racing stable in Wexford which included a beautiful Gold Cup favourite from the 70s named Bannow Rambler; *got to gallop him out on the beach. Amazing living breathin machine. Probably more exciting and exhilarating than tonning it on the Harley. *
> 
> It's fantastic to be able to go back to a first love. Been lucky enough to do the same thing and back into sports with all my coaching quals paid for so quit studying for a while (at least).
> 
> Just checking in. Sounds great. Deserve it after some hard times.
> 
> Enjoy the ride, so to speak.
> 
> :cowboy:


Only a person who's been there and done it would ever understand 

Only thing about horses.... you might as well dig a pit and start throwing your money down it.... I've spent a fortune on new stuff already, and thats me being sensible!!! :whistling: :wacko:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hello world, I'm still here!! 

I've not really got much interesting in the way of progress, weight is still heading downwards so thats all good, training with the new horse is going well, bit of weights happening too..... this is really all the boring behind the scenes stuff nobody is interested in to get me ready for interesting stuff next year 

Anyone know any good jokes.....?


----------



## Greshie

One thing I'm useless with are jokes .....


----------



## Rykard

all mine would probably get me banned lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

What do you do if an elephant sits down in front of you at the movies?

Miss most of the film


----------



## dipdabs

I know one joke... I think it's funny... But it rarely gets laughed at... Lol

How do you make a sausage roll?

Push it down a hill


----------



## Rykard

what's brown and sticky?

a stick....


----------



## hackskii

What is black and white and read all over?

A news paper, but the joke does not work because read is not red.

Why do Gorillas have big nostrils?

They got big fingers.


----------



## dtlv

How do you make a handkerchief dance?

Put a little boogie in it!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

What do you get if you cross a Rottweiler with a Labrador?

A dog that scares the sh1t out of you, then runs away with the toilet roll


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> What do you get if you cross a Rottweiler with a Labrador?
> 
> A dog that scares the sh1t out of you, then runs away with the toilet roll


TeeHeeHee!!! Awww Zara, how I've missed you!!  xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bamster! How the feck are ye?  xx


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> Bamster! How the feck are ye?  xx


I'm FANRUDDYTASTIC Miss ZLF  How the hell are ya?????? xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> I'm FANRUDDYTASTIC Miss ZLF  How the hell are ya?????? xx


Am good-diddly-oodaroody! 

Did you see new barbie pony on FB?

Fat ass is getting back into some reasonable shape due to the fact she's a moody mare and stands at the opposite end of the field and makes me trek up and down hills in the mud to go get her and bring her in  Poundage has decreased by a considerable amount as a result of said mares moodiness so am not complaining :lol:

Actual gym training is down as a result (time etc) but I've sussed out a way to fit it all in quite nicely once the days start drawing in, right now am making the most of daylight while we have it and riding most days but once its dark at night there will be certain dedicated gym days.

Whats news from you? Work all going ok? I'm supposed to be working doing admin stuff just now instead of being on uk-m  still, gotta have a tea break eh?


----------



## spike

Nice to see you sounding happy and healthy.

I mentioned you in the "home" thread the other day to let all the new female participants know that you are, and always will be, The Queen of Discipline therein.

Take care. :cowboy:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

spike said:


> Nice to see you sounding happy and healthy.
> 
> I mentioned you in the "home" thread the other day to let all the new female participants know that you are, and always will be, The Queen of Discipline therein.
> 
> Take care. :cowboy:


LMAO, I must pop in and see whats going on!


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> Am good-diddly-oodaroody!
> 
> Did you see new barbie pony on FB?
> 
> Fat ass is getting back into some reasonable shape due to the fact she's a moody mare and stands at the opposite end of the field and makes me trek up and down hills in the mud to go get her and bring her in  Poundage has decreased by a considerable amount as a result of said mares moodiness so am not complaining :lol:
> 
> Actual gym training is down as a result (time etc) but I've sussed out a way to fit it all in quite nicely once the days start drawing in, right now am making the most of daylight while we have it and riding most days but once its dark at night there will be certain dedicated gym days.
> 
> Whats news from you? Work all going ok? I'm supposed to be working doing admin stuff just now instead of being on uk-m  still, gotta have a tea break eh?


Aye, I sure did see!! I likes!! I need to get oot and see ya.... for a proper catch up!!! Lots has changed since I saw you at the Nabba Scotland.... 

And I needs some magic worked on my talons!! Broke 9 of my own nails helping my pal decorate her flat!! I has me mere stumps noo!!!! xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Aye, I sure did see!! I likes!! I need to get oot and see ya.... for a proper catch up!!! Lots has changed since I saw you at the Nabba Scotland....
> 
> And I needs some magic worked on my talons!! Broke 9 of my own nails helping my pal decorate her flat!! I has me mere stumps noo!!!! xx


Aye it has indeed!

9??!! ACTUAL NINE!!?? mg:

That is a drama of biblical feckin' proportions!!!!


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aye it has indeed!
> 
> 9??!! ACTUAL NINE!!?? mg:
> 
> That is a drama of biblical feckin' proportions!!!!


Awwww Zar, it was a tragic scene..... One by one they all crumbled before my very weary eyes :crying:

It was a sorry sorry sight. I salvaged one though but still had to chop them all off....

Been putting treatments on every other day to help rebuild them.... Nothing a wee Gelish manicure wont help sort out  xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Awwww Zar, it was a tragic scene..... One by one they all crumbled before my very weary eyes :crying:
> 
> It was a sorry sorry sight. I salvaged one though but still had to chop them all off....
> 
> Been putting treatments on every other day to help rebuild them.... Nothing a wee Gelish manicure wont help sort out  xx


Gelish? Only Shellac goin' on here :cool2: 

Man alive that wiz a tragic scene right enough! I had a day like that gardening a wee while ago so did myself a nice wee set of natural backscratchers acrylics and put shellac on top. NOTHING is getting through these bad boys!! 

I appear to have upset one or two ppl in the General section ( :whistling: ) so am poking around in other sections just now til it dies down :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Horse had her back done today (osteo/chiro) so no riding today, rest her then walk only tomorrow so's not to undo anything he's done. Prob for the best as I appear to have re-broken (or something) the part of my foot I broke about a year ago. No idea how, but its exactly the same bit and exactly the same pain 

Been taking ibuprofen and riding anyway/ignoring the pain but getting a bit too ouchy now :wacko:


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> Gelish? Only Shellac goin' on here :cool2:
> 
> Man alive that wiz a tragic scene right enough! I had a day like that gardening a wee while ago so did myself a nice wee set of natural backscratchers acrylics and put shellac on top. NOTHING is getting through these bad boys!!
> 
> I appear to have upset one or two ppl in the General section ( :whistling: ) so am poking around in other sections just now til it dies down :lol:


Oooooooh which threads Z??????? I have your back missus!!! Am I gonna need to get ghetto ninja??? haha!!! :lol: xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Oooooooh which threads Z??????? I have your back missus!!! Am I gonna need to get ghetto ninja??? haha!!! :lol: xx


Its one I made about that BBC2 programme - rioters in their own words. Some people are intent on taking things personally when they shouldn't 

Ghetto Ninja is always welcome though!! :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Horse had her back done today (osteo/chiro) so no riding today, rest her then walk only tomorrow so's not to undo anything he's done.


I have a question.

How does a chiro crack a horses back?

That just sound wild to me, makes sense but wild none the less.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> I have a question.
> 
> How does a chiro crack a horses back?
> 
> That just sound wild to me, makes sense but wild none the less.


Positioning and very accurate brute strength using your entire body. This guy's in his 70's, legend, was down at the olympics on standby for the NZ teams horses!


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Positioning and very accurate brute strength using your entire body. This guy's in his 70's, legend, was down at the olympics on standby for the NZ teams horses!


Are they lying down?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Are they lying down?


No!!! Standing up lol :lol:

"Good afternoon Dobbin, my name is Dr Smith. Now if you wouldn't mind just undressing behind the curtain there and lying down on the bed I'll be with you in a moment" :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bit of an odd day. First birthday since my mum died 7 weeks ago and my stepdad gave me a present that she chose before she died.

Don't really like today much.

Oh - and couldn't even go for a nice hack on Crystal in the sunshine cos she has a loose shoe! Meh...


----------



## Huntingground

Bittersweet moment I suppose.

Hope you enjoy(ed) day/evening.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Huntingground said:


> Bittersweet moment I suppose.
> 
> Hope you enjoy(ed) day/evening.


Didn't do anything mate, not really fussed for birthdays to be honest.


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Didn't do anything mate, not really fussed for birthdays to be honest.


Me either, especially past 50:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Me either, especially past 50:lol:


40 next year dude.... suppose I'll have to do something for that birthday lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Happy bday z and t. Don't not to do stuff for ur bday. It's the only time u can get away with being a selfish bint!!


----------



## dipdabs

Just seen it was your birthday yesterday - happy belated birthday!!xxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Lol cheers guys 

I was thinking maybe I should post about training in this here journal.....

Ach na, that'd be boring


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Happy birthday for yesterday better late than never but atleast its early for this year  lol x


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

i would have said happy birthday lol but dont really like posting after the above!!! he makes me seem sleazy too then haha


----------



## W33BAM

Zara???? 40 next year???? WTF???? SHUUUUUT UUUUUUUP?????


----------



## Daviee

Happy belated B-day Zara!


----------



## Daviee

W33BAM said:


> Zara???? 40 next year???? WTF???? SHUUUUUT UUUUUUUP?????


40! Really? Just shows you, this keepin' fit lark really does work for making you look younger. (you like my cheesy sleakit way of givin' a compliment?  )


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Zara???? 40 next year???? WTF???? SHUUUUUT UUUUUUUP?????


Aye. Fact


----------



## Guest

40 years young at all I can say. people say 40 the new 30


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Dinger said:


> 40 years young at all I can say. people say 40 the new 30


Mate, this year was just the 18th anniversary of my 21st


----------



## Uriel

40 next year??? fancy shagging a dirty old 46 yer old pervert to celebrate???

i know the very one who will be that very age in a year or so:whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> 40 next year??? fancy shagging a dirty old 46 yer old pervert to celebrate???
> 
> i know the very one who will be that very age in a year or so:whistling:


LMAO....... It's more celibate than celebrate these days Uriel, waaaaaaaaay less hassle in life that way :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Anyone want to buy a ragdoll kitten? Little feckers are running absolute riot round my house trashing the place!!!! :cursing:

Nothing much to report on the old training journal malarky except to say weight is still heading in the right direction since starting back (ie, downwards lol) although somewhat slower than I would ideally like, but to be fair I'm just eating whatever, whenever, so I could be making more effort lol.

Am really getting the bite back for sports and exercise again since I've been riding everyday. I used to be 2nd rider on a breaking and schooling yard and thats how I got into training... I was sent to the gym to improve my upper body strength and cardio fitness to ride better.

I'm starting to get into a slightly different mindset to when I've competed before..... Thinking I may do as I did when I was in that job.... I'll train and perhaps compete to complement riding and competing.... Not that any of you will be interested, but I've got my first few dressage competitions, showing classes and training seminars lined up for me and Crystal, can't wait!


----------



## spike

Hey Z -

How be you?

Just thought I'd drop by to tell you about a post i happened to come across from our old pal the chippy goon ...

the thread was about a published article - he starts with "i haven't read the article ..." but then goes on to give his opinion on it anyway!

just struck me as humourously typical ... at least he wasn't offended by something he hadn't read. This time.

Hope all's well with you and your babies.

:cowboy:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

spike said:


> Hey Z -
> 
> How be you?
> 
> Just thought I'd drop by to tell you about a post i happened to come across from our old pal the chippy goon ...
> 
> the thread was about a published article - he starts with "i haven't read the article ..." but then goes on to give his opinion on it anyway!
> 
> just struck me as humourously typical ... at least he wasn't offended by something he hadn't read. This time.
> 
> Hope all's well with you and your babies.
> 
> :cowboy:


What a pleb lol..... I'm sure if he read it he'd find something to be offended about! 

Me and babies... we'll if the truth be told its mostly good with a little bad.

I completed the legal stuff with the lady who bred Crystal (new-super-barbie-horse) yesterday and now she's legally mine and I have her wetherbys passport, racing history etc. We're going off to do some jumping tomorrow night (I've never jumped the horse at home yet, never mind taking her out jumping, but I've never been one to let such things bother me  ). So, all is great with her.

OH - and she got new trainers today!!!! Farrier came and she got shod but got this liquid rubber stuff and a rubber mesh insert in between the shoe and hoof, so she now has equine nike's! She's the coolest pony at school with her new sneakers!! 

However I have very sadly become aware that my old horse Blade isn't in a great place/situation and I desperately want him back but the woman who owns him now knows this and wants a lot more money than he is worth in his current state, and I simply cannot afford to buy him back :sad: I never wanted to sell to begin with but my "family" had me over a barrel and it was my only option at the time. They later screwed me over anyway so I should have told them to shove it at the start but thats a whole other story lol. Anyway she knows I want him back, and she's in financial trouble, and winters coming and he's a biiiiiig horse and expensive to feed.... but she's using him in the riding school (this is part of my horror - he's only tolerating this because he is depressed and underweight) and claims he's earning his keep and if she sold him she'd have to replace him. It's a terrible thing to say, but I'm praying her financial situation gets worse as we get into winter and she has no choice but to be reasonable with her prices. I sold him as a fit and well muscled 17.2hh hanoverian showjumper who was out competing regularly. Now he's a skinny, pathetic looking riding school horse who is unshod, underweight and refuses to jump for anyone anymore. I know for a fact he will need the dentist and physio for his teeth/back, and he'll be needing wormed then a good long rest, lots of time off work resting in the field and lots of TLC.

HOWEVER.... outside of horsey stuff but still on babies....

My dog has been ratting in the barns due to the harvest coming in and rodents being on the move (bet you've never seen an american bulldog doing that lol!!) however he came back honking of rat-musk so he's obviously just scaring them and not much else ppfffttt.... plus he's been eating horse poop and hoof trimmings daily since I got Crystal so now his ar5e is HONKING, as well as him stinking of rat musk. I hosed him down and shampooed him today but he still honks. He's happy though 

And I still have 3 ragdoll kitten babies for sale if anyone is interested...??? Need to go before they drive me insane :lol:

And on actual training/journal stuff, my ongoing shoulder problem is driving me demented!!!!!!!! I am having a dilemma right now trying to decide whether my shoulder problems are posture related.... or whether my posture problem (in my right shoulder only) is caused by the shoulder problem???

Its most evident in my lat spread.... but I'm aware of it when riding and its always been a riding issue - coaches going on at me to lift my right shoulder up and back and this has been said to me for as long as I can remember. I dont really know where to go next with it. There are a million physio/sports rehab type ppl out there but how do you know who/whats right for you?? Oh - its agony much of the time too and I get numbness in the tricep/forearm/thumb & index finger, but I see that as a secondary problem to the performance and posture issues lol


----------



## PaulB

God Zara, you remind me of my ex wife when I read your posts. She was totally obsessed with horses. Lived and breathed them. Went to shows, judged, the lot, and if it wasn't horses it was dogs. She was always outdoors. I personally think horsey people are nuts lol

I sometimes miss going mucking out, lunging, trying to catch them in the fields in the middle of winter. Then I remember it cost me a bloody fortune lol. I dread to think how much was spent on keep, vet bills, polo mints etc... I may as well of threw my money in a bottomless pit.

Yep, owning horses isn't for the feint hearted and they take a lot of time and dedication. I admire anyone who can give the time needed to look after them properly.

Not sure what the point of this post is, just waffling haha


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ANGLIK said:


> God *Zara, you remind me of my ex wife* when I read your posts. She was totally obsessed with horses. Lived and breathed them. Went to shows, judged, the lot, and if it wasn't horses it was dogs. She was always outdoors. I personally think horsey people are nuts lol
> 
> I sometimes miss going mucking out, lunging, trying to catch them in the fields in the middle of winter. Then I remember it cost me a bloody fortune lol. I dread to think how much was spent on keep, vet bills, polo mints etc... I may as well of threw my money in a bottomless pit.
> 
> Yep, owning horses isn't for the feint hearted and they take a lot of time and dedication. I admire anyone who can give the time needed to look after them properly.
> 
> Not sure what the point of this post is, just waffling haha


That's never a good statement, no matter where its said! :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Can't you report her to the SSPCA? Yes it's evil....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Can't you report her to the SSPCA? Yes it's evil....


2 problems there really..... first is that there's nothing there for them to look at.... he's fed and watered and has shelter. Riding school horses generally have a very sh1t life and I'm just very sad that my old horse has become one of them, but the SSPCA wouldn't have a thing to say about it.

Second one is that even if it WAS bad enough, the SSPCA would confiscate him and then he'd be in their care for years until it went to court etc so I'd be no further forward.

I'm going to wait til winter is fully upon us and the feed merchants are refusing to give her any more hay and she can't pay her electric bills (she's up to her eyes in debt), then I'll drop in and offer her what I think is fair....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Todays update.

I'm not going to be able to walk/stand/do anything tomorrow!

I took Crystal showjumping tonight. She was a psychotic nutjob, but I appear to have got the bug back for showjumping despite claiming for years my jumping days were over!! However I now cannot move and am going to have to crawl upstairs to bed shortly lol!!


----------



## hackskii

I wish I was there to give you a full body massage with hot oil.


----------



## Milky

hackskii:3445350 said:


> I wish I was there to give you a full body massage with hot oil.


In the words of Steptoe.

" You dirty old man " !!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I'm very curious to know now, once I'm fully fit and have reactivated all the riding muscles fully, how much bodybuilding is going to complement riding, and more importantly, improve my riding.

I'm inclined to think the two will complement each other quite well, and I'm hopeful that it will mean less cardio! 

I think I'm the only rider in the UK that gets off their horse and necks a protein shake though :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'm very curious to know now, once I'm fully fit and have reactivated all the riding muscles fully, how much bodybuilding is going to complement riding, and more importantly, improve my riding.
> 
> I'm inclined to think the two will complement each other quite well, and I'm hopeful that it will mean less cardio!
> 
> I think I'm the only rider in the UK that gets off their horse and necks a protein shake though :lol:


lols at least you be shakin things up in the horsy set


----------



## spike

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'm very curious to know now, once I'm fully fit and have reactivated all the riding muscles fully, how much bodybuilding is going to complement riding, and more importantly, improve my riding.
> 
> I'm inclined to think the two will complement each other quite well, and I'm hopeful that it will mean less cardio!
> 
> I think I'm the only rider in the UK that gets off their horse and necks a protein shake though :lol:


You'll have great posture and a good seat if nothing else ...

And thank you so bloody very much for starting that gumtree kitten thread where everybody had to post pics of their kitties ...

Haven't had one for 12 years ... but now I just have to have one pleasepleaseplease

But I'm definitely going with an orange one ...

Couldn't believe Ashie's cat pic - could only be his - unbelievable.

I'm ghost ... :cowboy:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

spike said:


> You'll have great posture and a good seat if nothing else ...
> 
> And thank you so bloody very much for starting that gumtree kitten thread where everybody had to post pics of their kitties ...
> 
> Haven't had one for 12 years ... but now I just have to have one pleasepleaseplease
> 
> But I'm definitely going with an orange one ...
> 
> *Couldn't believe Ashie's cat pic - could only be his - unbelievable.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> I'm ghost ... :cowboy:


I know that pic was brilliant!


----------



## Beklet

Funny...Bob's dragged me to Taekwondo with him - I'm hoping that'll count as cardio too, as the thought of trudging on a dreadmill to get fit makes me want to cry, but the thought of kicking someone in the head makes me happy


----------



## dtlv

Beklet said:


> Funny...Bob's dragged me to Taekwondo with him - I'm hoping that'll count as cardio too, as *the thought of trudging on a dreadmill to get fit makes me want to cry, but the thought of kicking someone in the head makes me happy*


Why doesn't that surprise me in the least Beklet? :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Funny...Bob's dragged me to Taekwondo with him - I'm hoping that'll count as cardio too, as the thought of trudging on a dreadmill to get fit makes me want to cry, but the thought of kicking someone in the head makes me happy


Amen 

I'm competing on Saturday.... I've entered her in a class thats a qualifier for the Royal Highland Show 2013. I've no expectations of qualifying.... but you never know


----------



## Huntingground

Good luck Zara.


----------



## Greshie

Zara-Leoni said:


> Amen
> 
> I'm competing on Saturday.... I've entered her in a class thats a qualifier for the Royal Highland Show 2013. I've no expectations of qualifying.... but you never know


Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Zara-Leoni

So took Crystal to our first show yesterday and got a 1st and a 2nd 



Drinking shakes like they're going out of fashion now to try recover lol, cannot remember feeling this drained and washed out in a LONG time, was in my bed asleep by 8pm!


----------



## Greshie

Zara-Leoni said:


> So took Crystal to our first show yesterday and got a 1st and a 2nd
> 
> View attachment 94666
> View attachment 94667
> 
> 
> Drinking shakes like they're going out of fashion now to try recover lol, cannot remember feeling this drained and washed out in a LONG time, was in my bed asleep by 8pm!


Congratulations again  xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Greshie said:


> Congratulations again  xx


Cheers Greshie, am pooped now! No wonder the weights dropping off lol


----------



## Greshie

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers Greshie, am pooped now! No wonder the weights dropping off lol


Ah well I suppose it's one way to get weight off !


----------



## Huntingground

Zara, how's it going? Training or just spending time with the horses now?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Huntingground said:


> Zara, how's it going? Training or just spending time with the horses now?


Hiya mate

I went and bought back my old hanoverian horse (Blade) from a woman who was neglecting him badly so now I have 2, him and the ex racehorse mare.

With two to ride, muck out, groom etc etc every day as well as working full time and looking after my dog and the ragdoll cats that I breed, I've bugger all time to get to the gym lol.

However..... Thats not to say I wont compete again.

I've given it some thought and I'd really like to. Most of my shape/physique is from the fact I did all these things in the first place, the gym just refined what I already had, but I was always a half-hearted trainer and got by on genetics and the fact I had mature muscle from years and years of working with horses and riding. In the better weather they'll go out to grass so I wont have mucking out etc to do and I'll have more time. Watch this space. There's every chance I'll do a rapid blast in the gym to re-fill the gaps in shape that I need and pop myself on a wee 12 week diet and hop up there again just for the craic..... :wink:


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

well done on crystals first show zara =]


----------



## dtlv

Would love to see how you would go about getting back into contest condition Z, would make an awesome journal to read. Also, wanted to say on fb but forgot - is awesome you've got Blade back, he's where he belongs


----------



## Zara-Leoni

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> well done on crystals first show zara =]


Cheers dude 



dtlv said:


> Would love to see how you would go about getting back into contest condition Z, would make an awesome journal to read. Also, wanted to say on fb but forgot - is awesome you've got Blade back, he's where he belongs


Yeah I'm delighted mate, however I'm having to find new stables due to my "mate" giving my less than a weeks notice to tell me she's bringing another horse in, hasn't a stable for it, so mine are getting bumped out to the field.

Clearly a thoroughbred ex-racehorse mare and a horse suffering with skin conditions brought about by being left out in rain and mud cannot do this, so the race is on to find somewhere else!

I'll cope though.

I ALWAYS cope :wink:

As for how to go about it - seriously simple.

I've never trained legs.

I'd do 3 gym sessions a week to cover upper body, would need to do that for few months & I'd do a 12 week diet.

Job done.

Dunno why everyone goes on about it, not rocket science :lol:


----------



## Ser

Hey Z, been really busy, but i do believe four weeks have passed and that nose is mines to stroke...will do the trip tomorrow chick. Hope you get something sorted with the stables...wtf?!?! Isn't this a few times your mate has done this kind of stuff?

As for prep and diet, just do it, yadda yadda...then talk bout the horses:lol: Keep your mind busy and it'll be a piece of p1ss OR come join me in SW, its loads more fun and diet is much more 'flexable' hehe


----------



## Greshie

Hope Crystal and Blade get sorted with new digs asap .... xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ser said:


> Hey Z, been really busy, but i do believe four weeks have passed and that nose is mines to stroke...will do the trip tomorrow chick. Hope you get something sorted with the stables...wtf?!?! Isn't this a few times your mate has done this kind of stuff?
> 
> As for prep and diet, just do it, yadda yadda...then talk bout the horses:lol: Keep your mind busy and it'll be a piece of p1ss OR come join me in SW, its loads more fun and diet is much more 'flexable' hehe


Hey you

I was just thinking today actually that last I spoke to you I was getting a bit pee'd off with some stuff.... well aye - it just got worse and worse.

I have half a thought she maybe thinks am stealing her thunder a wee bit....? Long story, but she likes to lord it up a bit and maybe doesn't appreciate the competition...?

You know, I do actually think the busier you are, the easier it is to diet etc? Less time to dwell on it lol.

Anyway thats a long way away.

In the not too distant future, there are several bottles of wine with our names on them :lol:


----------



## Ser

WINE!?!?!?!!?!!?!?!!!!

What has happened to you?? where is the hard stuff????

Z, i did have other stuff to write, but you just ruined it by saying that soft drink......i have to seriously reconsider our friendship:lol:

VODDY/RUM/WHISKEY/BACARDI FTW

if you agree i will resume conversation...if not, i bid you fairwell young lady:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I'm really not sure spirits is a great idea..... I never go out remember!!  :lol:


----------



## Ser

we ain't going out...we are here, safe at my house

:devil2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Lol!!! We shall see!!

Might cope with voddy.... Maybe lol.

What an amazing inspirational journal this is!!!! :lol:


----------



## Ser

:lol:

Drink, be merry, ride horses(in the non abusive way for those who read my journal and antics) and err....well thats pretty much it

:laugh:

dunno what all the fuss is aboot:confused:

:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

D'ye think pushing round bales of hay & straw around and carrying buckets of water etc counts as SW training?

If so this isn't a bad journal at all really!


----------



## winger

Hi Zara!


----------



## Ser

Zara-Leoni said:


> D'ye think pushing round bales of hay & straw around and carrying buckets of water etc counts as SW training?
> 
> If so this isn't a bad journal at all really!


Trust me on this, its a GOOD start!! Pick em up and walk with em...i'm sure you do already...then over head press em....then flip em...and you got yourself a SW routine:lol:



winger said:


> Hi Zara!


OOOFFTTT!!! Aye, fek you too, don't even say hello to me:cursing:

Hope you and yours are well hun:tongue:


----------



## winger

I thought it might have been rude if I had said hi to you and not the person who's journal I posted on..lol

That's like going to your Facebook home page and say hi to Zara..lol

Ok, you win, hi Ser, I love you!

I think Zara is still mad at me anyway. ;(


----------



## Ser

Its ok, i will get her drunk and talk her into forgiving you...the simple answer would have been to also visit my journal:lol:

Zar, kick his head in!! :laugh: xxxxx


----------



## winger

Which head?

I will visit your journal and perv it up, but that's how I roll sister.

I got to go and walk my 90lb lean pit bull for a walk (everyday) before it gets dark and scares the kids for Halloween.


----------



## Ser

Hehe, The other head...the one that doesn't have the brain:laugh:

Lovely dogs hun! walk the legs off of him/her.Post a pic in my Journal, would love to see

Hope you and yours have been good, been a while...glad you are back posting, have contacted a couple of the 'old' crew and one or two have made the odd posting....we need you here babe....no more going AWOL!  x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Well. The troll bitch from hell has burned her bridges now..... Stupid woman. Bad move....

I had asked the farmer if there was another area on the farm I could rent from him for my two, he said possibly but it'd take a while to get ready. She found out and flipped her lid saying I went to him behind her back (??). It's HIS farm, she only rents stables from him, it's absolutely none of her business!!

She went off on one, roaring & shouting calling me all sorts and saying how dare I go behind her back etc. told me to get my horses out of her stables immediately, and called me few more names.

I stood very quietly. When she was done I walked away to my car, drove to my friends yard down the road, came back with a lorry, put my horses and all my stuff in it and drove away. Quietly.

I then went and deleted her website, email account & FB business pages all of which I made for her and she hasn't paid for. Quietly.

She's very stupid. If I'm ranting and raving things are ok. Quiet is bad..... I've only just started with her.

My horses are temporarily in my friends racing stables til I sort something else out. It's not ideal, and it's very inconvenient for my friend, but at least they are safe for now.

I am absolutely livid.

I will ruin her in every way that I possibly can.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Well. The troll bitch from hell has burned her bridges now..... Stupid woman. Bad move....

I had asked the farmer if there was another area on the farm I could rent from him for my two, he said possibly but it'd take a while to get ready. She found out and flipped her lid saying I went to him behind her back (??). It's HIS farm, she only rents stables from him, it's absolutely none of her business!!

She went off on one, roaring & shouting calling me all sorts and saying how dare I go behind her back etc. told me to get my horses out of her stables immediately, and called me few more names.

I stood very quietly. When she was done I walked away to my car, drove to my friends yard down the road, came back with a lorry, put my horses and all my stuff in it and drove away. Quietly.

I then went and deleted her website, email account & FB business pages all of which I made for her and she hasn't paid for. Quietly.

She's very stupid. If I'm ranting and raving things are ok. Quiet is bad..... I've only just started with her.

My horses are temporarily in my friends racing stables til I sort something else out. It's not ideal, and it's very inconvenient for my friend, but at least they are safe for now.

I am absolutely livid.

I will ruin her in every way that I possibly can.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Dunno why that posted twice. Bloody iPad lol!


----------



## Ser

:lol:

I'm not laughing at the situ...am waiting for the comeuppance:lol:

oh dear!!!!

I didn't make town today, but i have set alarm on phone for tomorrow so i don't forget. Might put a wee bit in extra for carrots or something:wink:

you did well not to lose it...but like me...ranting is good...its when quiet you need to start paniking....i feel something BIG is acomin!

Hell mend her.....

No matter chicky, babies are safe, you are undoubtedly FAR better off out of there and away from the looney...and another door will open, it always does!!


----------



## Ser

Zara-Leoni said:


> Dunno why that posted twice. Bloody iPad lol!


I get it too...and i on lappy....x


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Dunno why that posted twice. Bloody iPad lol!


Damn chickie, you got an iPad?

Are you single?

Oh wait, my wife has one but not me. :cursing:


----------



## hackskii

Ser said:


> I get it too...and i on lappy....x


My lappy?

Just kiddin, that seems to be a common problem with the board.

dont worry ladies, it is the site, now you.


----------



## Greshie

Quiet is most definitely bad ..... 

I sometimes get double posts too ... very irksome having to go back and delete.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

iPad was free from orange couple months ago cos been with them yrs and have both phones with them lol. Pays to be loyal 

Ser..... I actually "hid" all her online stuff. Deleted her as admin, changed passwords and put them in hide mode.

Now, her & her partner are ex cops, both on the sick for depression (hmmm). Getting paid a fortune in benefits so she can not officially work, yet afford big house, car, 6 horses, 3 kids, etc etc. Paid for by our taxes. Private messages on FB pages, emails etc show details of stallion going out to stud for money, and paintings done, who the paintings were for, commissions being taken, what she charges them etc.

Silly, silly woman.....

If I do work for someone and they don't pay me, or I feel I can't trust them, I always make sure I have an insurance policy...


----------



## Ser

OUCH!!!!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Let her realise this by doing NOTHING for a bit....sometimes letting folk sweat as their own head runs riot is pleasurable:wink: torture if you like...don't play the hand too soon...bit like 'deal or no deal', don't deal too quickly....play the b(w)anker

Scott, if i could sit on your lap i would...and it would take machinery to remove me again!! :devil2:


----------



## Ser

OUCH!!!!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Let her realise this by doing NOTHING for a bit....sometimes letting folk sweat as their own head runs riot is pleasurable:wink: torture if you like...don't play the hand too soon...bit like 'deal or no deal', don't deal too quickly....play the b(w)anker

Scott, if i could sit on your lap i would...and it would take machinery to remove me again!! :devil2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

That is indeed my plan!

I'll give her time to notice they're gone. Then lots of time to panic about the info contained within them that she no longer has access to.

Ouch indeed


----------



## Ser

Good girl i got one or two building up:lol:

Don't play a person if you can't take their nasty streak....if you do, well, you deserve all you get, sympathies go out the window:tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ser said:


> Good girl i got one or two building up:lol:
> 
> Don't play a person if you can't take their nasty streak....if you do, well, you deserve all you get, sympathies go out the window:tongue:


Ahhhhhh finally am back on my laptop, I can see properly again 

Aye. What's that saying? Don't play games with a girl who knows how to play them better? lol.

I am the epitomé of everything a bodybuilder is not at the moment. Am so exhausted with all the horse stuff going on, and being out of my usual routine with them is making me more tired, plus I have clients/work to do (and got a KGB deal running just now so am busy), plus Robert is in Estonia doing this firearms training with SF/SAS boys so even though there's a lad in the shop to serve customers, I'm overseeing that and his other interests while he's away, plus I've got a litter of ragdoll kittens just 11 days old, my dog to walk (he cant come to the yard with me just now as its a racing yard & boarding kennels/cattery and it'd just add to the chaos).

As a result, I am eating basically anything that I can get my hands on, any time I get a chance. Which isn't very often, and I'm FAR too tired to prepare and take food. If I get to eat full stop just now its a bonus :crying:

I'm not even gonna mention the state my house is in at the moment :crying: I'm thinking I should get my ass off here and go do something about it, but I am utterly exhausted, ready to pass out, and I'm just not gonna lol.


----------



## Ser

House will be there for another day Z, don't sweat it!!

Go sleep!!!!


----------



## hackskii

Who is Robert?

I am feeling a bit of jealousy about that. :innocent:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Who is Robert?
> 
> I am feeling a bit of jealousy about that. :innocent:


My ex, best friend & business colleague


----------



## spike

Hey Zeeeee Lady -

Having read the last few pages, all I can say is ...

Cool calm and collected rage scares the absolute living $hit out of people ...

RAGE, BABY, RAGE!!!

Oooooh, I've come over all excited for the first time in ages ....

:cowboy:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

spike said:


> Hey Zeeeee Lady -
> 
> Having read the last few pages, all I can say is ...
> 
> Cool calm and collected rage scares the absolute living $hit out of people ...
> 
> RAGE, BABY, RAGE!!!
> 
> Oooooh, I've come over all excited for the first time in ages ....
> 
> :cowboy:


As they say mate, "Revenge is a dish best served cold"


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> As they say mate, "Revenge is a dish best served cold"


With second helpings as well perhaps?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Her brother has just been threatening me as I reactivated one of the business pages and posted on it about her claiming the sick and getting so much benefits she can rent a 5 bed house, keep 6 horses, go to shows all the time.... and how she can muck out and see to 6 horses every day and ride 3 of them every day but she's not fit for work so can we all just keep paying our taxes to keep her in the lifestyle in which she has become accustomed.

Said brother fancies himself as a bit of a hard man and has been threatening to come "to or through" my door, calling me a fat cnut, telling me to get off the steroids and so on and so forth.

Oh how I laughed 

Epic fail..... stupid boy 

I have screen shots of every single post/threat he made.

Really, the two of them need to learn a thing or two about technology :lol:


----------



## hackskii

If you film her, and submit it to the powers to be, her benefits end.

They have investigators that do that here.

They will pull the plug on her benefits.

He must be a hard man if the threatens women. Sheez. :lol:


----------



## Ser

^^ that^^

And a wee phonecall...when the gloves come off, they are off!


----------



## Ser

oh, and also...call the police about his threats, insist that you are scared cause he is a 'known' hardman


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ser said:


> ^^ that^^
> 
> And a wee phonecall...when the gloves come off, they are off!





Ser said:


> oh, and also...call the police about his threats, insist that you are scared cause he is a 'known' hardman


I'd rather deal with him in my own way 

Gloves are in the bin Ser :lol:


----------



## Ser

you are being hotheaded hun...that comes later:lol:

Ps job jobbed Was easier that i thought, am obviously clearheaded tonight as the instructions made sense:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ser said:


> you are being hotheaded hun...that comes later:lol:
> 
> Ps job jobbed Was easier that i thought, am obviously clearheaded tonight as the instructions made sense:laugh:


Thanks sweetie!  xx

Not hotheaded.... keeping my options open.

Once police are involved, options are severely limited  x


----------



## Ser

:whistling:

whats that old saying?

where there is a will....and all that

TIME, TIME makes anything possible:tongue:


----------



## spike

Hi Zara

i'm going out in half an hour.


----------



## spike

Actually, I ended up going out 10 minutes earlier than expected

Now I'm back :cowboy:

oooooh oooooh oooooh almost forgot - re: the name changing thing? Goonerton changed his name to RockyD and because he had no reps, i was able to light him up full on red with a single neg and will continue to do so at every opportunity. I am, indeed, a somewhat pathetic little manchild.

edit - today is a new day ... he sent me a pm telling me if I was on the street i'd get "knocked the f*ck out"!!! :lol: :lol: :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

spike said:


> Actually, I ended up going out 10 minutes earlier than expected
> 
> Now I'm back :cowboy:
> 
> oooooh oooooh oooooh almost forgot - re: the name changing thing? Goonerton changed his name to RockyD and because he had no reps, i was able to light him up full on red with a single neg and will continue to do so at every opportunity. I am, indeed, a somewhat pathetic little manchild.
> 
> edit - today is a new day ... he sent me a pm telling me if I was on the street i'd get "knocked the f*ck out"!!! :lol: :lol: :laugh:


I'm back too 

Oh did he now? See, this is the exact problem.... How do I know if I am being nice to somebody I hate?? :lol:


----------



## spike

i always start on the supposition that, if i know them, i hate most people anyway and just take it from there ...

makes for an easygoing, simple, comfortable life with little to no misunderstandings

hope all's well with y'all and all y'alls :cowboy:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

spike said:


> i always start on the supposition that, if i know them, i hate most people anyway and just take it from there ...
> 
> makes for an easygoing, simple, comfortable life with little to no misunderstandings
> 
> hope all's well with y'all and all y'alls :cowboy:


"y'alls" would be my furryanimalbabies, and they all is just grand 

Blade is putting on weight, his mud fever while not yet quite fully in recession, is definately not as bad as it was, legs aren't swelling up as much any more. Rain scald is definately healing and the scabs are loosening and starting to lift.....

Baby Blue the Am Bulldog is long suffering and sleeping more to ignore the cats

Lorelei has a litter of 5 kittens, they're 4.5 weeks old just now which is the really fun, cute age 

Rest of the babies of fur are just spoiled & lazy 

As for me - well ya know me - Survivor lol :wink:


----------



## Milky

where were you when l needed you then ??


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Milky said:


> where were you when l needed you then ??


Who what where when what happened??


----------



## Milky

Zara-Leoni said:


> Who what where when what happened??


General, need to tell my gf to lose weight, go have a peep :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Milky said:


> General, need to tell my gf to lose weight, go have a peep :lol:


Oh right..... ok will do haha x


----------



## Beklet

You closed the sodding thread!!! I tried....


----------



## Milky

Beklet said:


> You closed the sodding thread!!! I tried....


I did ask opinions why didnt you say " no hang on a minute "


----------



## Huntingground

Milky, open the thread to let the girls at him


----------



## Milky

Huntingground said:


> Milky, open the thread to let the girls at him


As tempted as l am very un ethical of me to do so.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Milky said:


> As tempted as l am very un ethical of me to do so.


Just give us a nudge earlier in future! :tongue:


----------



## Beklet

Milky said:


> I did ask opinions why didnt you say " no hang on a minute "


Didnt see that..i was busy typing sarcasm :lol:


----------



## spike

ZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Milky has sent me a pm telling me he'll ban me for negging Goonerton / RockyD ...

Whose feelings I appear to have hurt :laugh:

Guess Milky really is ready to take the crown and sit on the throne as King Of Internet Censorship - a position he appears to have coveted for quite some time now.

So if I'm banned ... :lol: :lol: :laugh:


----------



## W33BAM

I near p!ssed my pants laughing when I read that last post and then seen BANNED under his name!!!

@Milky aint takin no prisoners :lol: :lol: :lol:

I don't even know the guy or who/why he's been negging soI've nothing against him, but Milks my friend you fair crack me up :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

spike said:


> ZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Milky has sent me a pm telling me he'll ban me for negging Goonerton / RockyD ...
> 
> Whose feelings I appear to have hurt :laugh:
> 
> Guess Milky really is ready to take the crown and sit on the throne as King Of Internet Censorship - a position he appears to have coveted for quite some time now.
> 
> So if I'm banned ... :lol: :lol: :laugh:


I'm guessing you're not banned? What have I missed? xx


----------



## 25434

Hello Zara...hope you don't mind me butting in here but Spike won't be able to reply as he got a ban for a month for being naughty, and then being naughty to one of the mods too...lol....I think he can come back in January. I'm not entirely sure what he did exactly, something he said in a thread....

Hope you are well and all your animals are ok too...how is that horse that your rescued doing? only if you have time to say of course.....have a good week...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Flubs said:


> Hello Zara...hope you don't mind me butting in here but Spike won't be able to reply as he got a ban for a month for being naughty, and then being naughty to one of the mods too...lol....I think he can come back in January. I'm not entirely sure what he did exactly, something he said in a thread....
> 
> Hope you are well and all your animals are ok too...how is that horse that your rescued doing? only if you have time to say of course.....have a good week...


Oh did he? Ohhhhh dear....... 

I'm ok ta, horse is getting better and better thanks  Hows yerself? x


----------



## flinty90

Hey chick not been in here for a while... just moving cobwebs from door as i enter lol.. hope all is well and your still smashing it up in life babe XX


----------



## Zara-Leoni

flinty90 said:


> Hey chick not been in here for a while... just moving cobwebs from door as i enter lol.. hope all is well and your still smashing it up in life babe XX


Aye mate, well you know how it goes. Getting on with it


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Well, today I agreed to take on a girl and prep her for her first show next year starting 1st January. So, I guess thats me back in the game lol..... :tongue:


----------



## Huntingground

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well, today I agreed to take on a girl and prep her for her first show next year starting 1st January. So, I guess thats me back in the game lol..... :tongue:


Welcome back. Do you have the bug again


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Huntingground said:


> Welcome back. Do you have the bug again


Never really lost it, just life got in the way lol. Things have somewhat evened themselves out again now though


----------



## Huntingground

Zara-Leoni said:


> Never really lost it, just life got in the way lol. Things have somewhat evened themselves out again now though


How are you getting on then? All good?

I just got 160KG BP last week so am happy


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Huntingground said:


> How are you getting on then? All good?
> 
> I just got 160KG BP last week so am happy


I'm not gonna say lifes easy mate, it simply is not. But I'm a fighter and I'll muddle by 

I'm in a bit more of a routine with my other responsibilities now though (my business/horse/looking after my stepdad/dog/cats/kittens I breed) and am managing my time a bit better.

If I can still get 60kg when I start training properly again I'll be happy haha!


----------



## Cutandjacked

Looks like you've got a good consistent journal going. Sorry for the contentious natty/not natty thing, just my two cents, good luck in the new year with your training


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Cutandjacked said:


> Looks like you've got a good consistent journal going. Sorry for the contentious natty/not natty thing, just my two cents, good luck in the new year with your training


Cheers dude


----------



## Greshie

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'm not gonna say lifes easy mate, it simply is not. But I'm a fighter and I'll muddle by
> 
> I'm in a bit more of a routine with my other responsibilities now though (my business/horse/looking after my stepdad/dog/cats/kittens I breed) and am managing my time a bit better.
> 
> If I can still get 60kg when I start training properly again I'll be happy haha!


It's all down to time management and coping with the unexpected, but you'll be fine Z you always pull through :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Greshie said:


> It's all down to time management and coping with the unexpected, but you'll be fine Z you always pull through :thumb:


 :thumbup1:


----------



## broch316

hi zara do u compete in scotland??? never hear of much comps here and wouldnt mind going to watch one


----------



## Zara-Leoni

broch316 said:


> hi zara do u compete in scotland??? never hear of much comps here and wouldnt mind going to watch one


If you look on the websites for NABBA & UKBFF, they list all the info about their qualifiers, they each have a qualifier in Scotland - Glenrothes & Paisley respectively, and they list dates, times, ticket info etc on the websites


----------



## broch316

Zara-Leoni said:


> If you look on the websites for NABBA & UKBFF, they list all the info about their qualifiers, they each have a qualifier in Scotland - Glenrothes & Paisley respectively, and they list dates, times, ticket info etc on the websites


cheers zara i will check that out as glenrothes isnt to far from me... cheers


----------



## m brown

zara can you tell me how to turn pro natural

hav'nt been able to find out the tank

malcom.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

m brown said:


> zara can you tell me how to turn pro natural
> 
> hav'nt been able to find out the tank
> 
> malcom.


Zoomer alert......


----------



## 25434

Hello there, just dropping by, all casual like ...hope the weekend is going well for you..x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hiya chick! It is indeed, not that I get much time to myself to enjoy it lol.

I suppose I should update this journal soon eh? Haha!


----------



## 25434

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hiya chick! It is indeed, not that I get much time to myself to enjoy it lol.
> 
> I suppose I should update this journal soon eh? Haha!


you'll update it when you feel like it right? it's waiting here for you anyhow..and natch I'll pop in now and again to dust it over and stop the squatter...haha..take care and all that..


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Flubs said:


> you'll update it when you feel like it right? it's waiting here for you anyhow..and natch I'll pop in now and again to dust it over and stop the squatter...haha..take care and all that..


There's not much to update tbh.... Cleaned up diet, lost a stone in weight since having my horse back (that was before I did anything about the diet), thinking of competing towards the end of the year..... The end


----------



## Zara-Leoni

This is a little bit mental.... though you may not be able to see it unless you're on my FB so I'll copy and paste....

Basically I "liked" a fb page... woman who is supposedly a psychic medium in Scotland, simply because she has a lot of positive comments and I was curious.... Now, occasionally if she feels drawn to someone or something pops into her head, she'll post it up on her page. Bear in mind I have never met this woman, spoken to her, nor can she see on my FB page/photos. Obviously there's been no payment involved here either....

(I need to add that I had a weird moment the other day, sitting thinking about the South African ex-springbok I used to be involved with (2007 and I was over there 2008 so long time ago), and only very rarely exchange the odd comment with on FB etc now, and he started to message me smack bang out the blue while I was thinking about him/SA.... then sent me his new mob no and been messaging me on whatsapp etc too....).

Zara-Leoni Ford

Follow your dream; stop listening to everyone else and what they think is best for you , you spend to much time on others and forget you own needs. Last year has gone, and you need to leap in to this one and feel the good that just being you brings.

Spend time around the animals, they are at one with you , am sure I have a horse in the room with me !!!!

Your heath is not great at times and l feel you over do it at times, push yourself too hard with it and something will give, make sure it is not you .

Am feeling a grandma figure for you with an older male, the j is prominent , and am sure l want to be in South Africa for some reason, maybe not lol

Please please be happy being you and stop listening to everyone xxx

She then added this after I said yep - I have just bought back my horse, breed cats, and been thinking about SA a lot again recently and nearly moved there few years back...

do not let him go again !!!!!!!!! He/her missed you lol SA is massive for me at the moment when l am typing to you , perhaps a sign? But do not jump into it like you usually do ........The animals give you your sanity.......lots of love, YOu are a wonderful person Zara, keep telling yourself that every day.xxxxxxxx

Now.... am I the only one who thinks that is more than just a little bit weird....?


----------



## dipdabs

Very Wierd! Wow!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dipdabs said:


> Very Wierd! Wow!


SO accurate... I can't get over it. She's nothing to gain by it, it was just offered and posted as it came into her head apparently. She'd no way of knowing the specific stuff, some of it you could say applies to anyone, but other bits no way!


----------



## dipdabs

Zara-Leoni said:


> SO accurate... I can't get over it. She's nothing to gain by it, it was just offered and posted as it came into her head apparently. She'd no way of knowing the specific stuff, some of it you could say applies to anyone, but other bits no way!


See I'm very sceptical about it all usually but when it does come to these people with no gain from it, it makes me wonder.

And how many people think of going to south Africa! There aren't many!


----------



## 25434

That is interesting indeed. You never know what is around the corner that is for sure..


----------



## Greshie

I'm always a bit sceptical too about these things, though I do believe some people have heightened awareness, but as you say very spooky,


----------



## hackskii

Hmm

That is strange, not sure how to take this.

It could be real, or much of the information about you may be able to obtain anyway.

If she starts asking for any money, or works you into something that costs money, then it probably is not legit.

The bit on other people and stop listening to others, probably is a good idea anyway.

You own your decisions, you also learn from them, chances are you will make good ones.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Hmm
> 
> That is strange, not sure how to take this.
> 
> It could be real, or much of the information about you may be able to obtain anyway.
> 
> If she starts asking for any money, or works you into something that costs money, then it probably is not legit.
> 
> The bit on other people and stop listening to others, probably is a good idea anyway.
> 
> You own your decisions, you also learn from them, chances are you will make good ones.


Lol she's not asking for money hacks.... she just wrote that and thats it, end of. How could a random stranger know whats been going on in my head over the last couple of weeks...? and I see nothing to gain by trying to gain info then repeat it. Anyway, its not a massive deal, just found it weird that it was all so accurate and a bit more believable for the fact that it was offered and nothing asked in return


----------



## Huntingground

Hey Zara, how are you? Long time. Anyhow, this physic, I am very sceptical, have you put any facts/thoughts onto social media, facebook etc? Which she could pick up on?

Good to see you back anyhow.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Huntingground said:


> Hey Zara, how are you? Long time. Anyhow, this physic, I am very sceptical, have you put any facts/thoughts onto social media, facebook etc? Which she could pick up on?
> 
> Good to see you back anyhow.


She can't see owt mate, nope.

Everyone is sceptical but she'd nothing to gain.... she sent me this message out the blue from her FB group page thing which I liked ages ago... thats it. Message sent, no money asked for, no nothing, end of.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> Hello stranger. I hope your well.


Howzit mate


----------



## hackskii

I have nothing to gain either chick.

I love you.

Just that is for you, just you.

I love you.

I would never ask for a dime.

In fact.

I think I like how you think.

Savy?


----------



## hackskii

How is Blue?

I just had to put my oldest dog down last Saturday.

Hardest thing I ever have done.

Other than that, stiff upper lip.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> How is Blue?
> 
> I just had to put my oldest dog down last Saturday.
> 
> Hardest thing I ever have done.
> 
> Other than that, stiff upper lip.


Awwww I am so sorry to hear that Scott.... Are you ok dude? :-/

How old was he/she?

I absolutely dread the day(s) and try not to think about it. My horse, my dog, all my cats..... They're all I have in this world now.

Blue is great. However I have a seriously sick kitten. He was reserved to go to a lovey couple with one of the others but got ill so I had to let them take another one. He's been in and out of the vets for weeks with seizures, upper respiratory tract infection, upset tummy, inner ear infection, high temperatures the works. They keep saying he won't make it then he pulls through. They don't actually know what's wrong with him.... Worst case scenario he could have a CNS problem and/or develop meningitis :sad:

He's costing me absolute fortunes in vet bills to the extent that I've no fcking idea how I'm paying my bills or livery for my horse this month (panic mode lol), but hey what can I do? I bred him and caused him to come into the world, it's my responsibility to do right by him.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> I have nothing to gain either chick.
> 
> I love you.
> 
> Just that is for you, just you.
> 
> I love you.
> 
> I would never ask for a dime.
> 
> In fact.
> 
> I think I like how you think.
> 
> Savy?


Haha! Love you too dude


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Pretty much as above really lol


----------



## Greshie

chilisi said:


> It's a crap day in our house today.
> 
> One of our cats has been down in the dumps all week. Off his food and sleeping a lot. Today he was calling out and breathing heavy, so I took him to the vets and didn't take him home. He had acute Anaemia. Red blood count was too low to wait for transfusion, so we put him too sleep.


Oh that is a shame for you, how old was he?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> It's a crap day in our house today.
> 
> One of our cats has been down in the dumps all week. Off his food and sleeping a lot. Today he was calling out and breathing heavy, so I took him to the vets and didn't take him home. He had acute Anaemia. Red blood count was too low to wait for transfusion, so we put him too sleep.


Oh no! :sad:


----------



## Beklet

Should be more cat owners like you...and so sorry to hear about your cat too Chilisi :sad:

One of my cats had a heart attack at 5 - was horrible....

Feel really sad now :crying:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Should be more cat owners like you...and so sorry to hear about your cat too Chilisi :sad:
> 
> One of my cats had a heart attack at 5 - was horrible....
> 
> Feel really sad now :crying:


I've just nipped home after work to feed & water the wee monkey (expecting to do it by syringe) before I go to stables & muck out etc (won't be riding in this lol).

The wee terrorist was standing on stairs waiting for me opening door... Shouting and purring for food etc!

Thing is, he can (and does) go downhill again terrifyingly quickly :sad:

Right now he's chasing his dad round the livingroom biting his tail lol!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

It's all in a previous post mate


----------



## 25434

Hey there, just dropping in all casual to say hello...you don't even have to reply cos I know you're a busy bee..but ya know, don't like to leave you out either....

Take care missis.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Flubs said:


> Hey there, just dropping in all casual to say hello...you don't even have to reply cos I know you're a busy bee..but ya know, don't like to leave you out either....
> 
> Take care missis.


Dude!

Howzit 

I should update this.... however tonight I cannot be arsed 

I shall do it tomorrow.

Maybe


----------



## 25434

Zara-Leoni said:


> Dude!
> 
> Howzit
> 
> I should update this.... however tonight I cannot be arsed
> 
> I shall do it tomorrow.
> 
> Maybe


Lol...all good with me ta...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Dull journal update.

Went to gym.

Trained chest & bi's.

Came home.

See.... this is why I don't do these updates :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Still riding the horse's?

Any more issues with the crazy lady?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Still riding the horse's?
> 
> Any more issues with the crazy lady?


Crazy lady is in the distant past.... after being a mate for so many years too. Never know with some ppl hey.....

Because I had to move to somewhere that costs more, I had to give Crystal back to the lady who bred her and gave her to me. I still have Blade though, and am never ever giving him up again now that I have him back


----------



## 25434

Zara-Leoni said:


> Dull journal update.
> 
> Went to gym.
> 
> Trained chest & bi's.
> 
> Came home.
> 
> See.... this is why I don't do these updates :lol:


Seems perfect to me...one day I will get my posts down to this...however.....it may take some time....quite a while in fact.....happy weekend missis..


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Flubs said:


> Seems perfect to me...one day I will get my posts down to this...however.....it may take some time....quite a while in fact.....happy weekend missis..


Happy weekend to you too 

Any news? Get up to much?

I am currently paying the price for a (rare) Sunday evening sofa nap (normally never have time for such frivolities lol). I now have a sore neck/shoulder, and cannot sleep! Meh....


----------



## Huntingground

Morning @Zara-Leoni,

How's things?

Pop into my journal sometime, fat to fit I hope


----------



## 25434

Just sayin' happy weekend .....hope all is well...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

All is no bad.

For anyone interested, my sponsored athlete profile on Physique Bodyshop has been updated;

http://www.physiquebodyshop.com/zara-leoni-ford/

For those who remember when I was part of Team Gaspari SA (and those on my FB page who may have noticed it says I work for REVENTON rather than CutieCool Nails.... REVENTON and Gaspari SA are one and the same but not sure what his plans are for the sites/athletes profiles these days


----------



## dtlv

Zara-Leoni said:


> All is no bad.
> 
> For anyone interested, my sponsored athlete profile on Physique Bodyshop has been updated;
> 
> http://www.physiquebodyshop.com/zara-leoni-ford/
> 
> For those who remember when I was part of Team Gaspari SA (and those on my FB page who may have noticed it says I work for REVENTON rather than CutieCool Nails.... REVENTON and Gaspari SA are one and the same but not sure what his plans are for the sites/athletes profiles these days


Obviously I know all about your love of horses and animals Z, but I didn't realise you were so qualified in horsey stuff... very decent resume. Love your competitive bb'ing pics btw - am afraid to say I forgot how good you looked on stage!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dtlv said:


> Obviously I know all about your love of horses and animals Z, but I didn't realise you were so qualified in horsey stuff... very decent resume. Love your competitive bb'ing pics btw - am afraid to say I forgot how good you looked on stage!


Cheers dude. TBH that's not even the tip of the iceberg with my equine qualifications, I only included the ones to do with training and coaching lol.

I need to get back on stage. I do have a half assed plan. Not gonna write about it til I know myself whether its viable lol.


----------



## dtlv

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers dude. TBH that's not even the tip of the iceberg with my equine qualifications, I only included the ones to do with training and coaching lol.
> 
> I need to get back on stage. I do have a half assed plan. Not gonna write about it til I know myself whether its viable lol.


Yeah you keep teasing with this plan, lol... will be great if it does come together :thumbup1:

How is mr blade doing right now btw?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dtlv said:


> Yeah you keep teasing with this plan, lol... will be great if it does come together :thumbup1:
> 
> How is mr blade doing right now btw?


Awesome! He's doing a better job of putting on new muscle than me at the moment tbh ha ha!!


----------



## dtlv

Zara-Leoni said:


> Awesome! He's doing a better job of putting on new muscle than me at the moment tbh ha ha!!
> 
> View attachment 113412


lol, he is a handsome horse for sure... and yeah he looks in very good shape. I bet he's got some power in those legs!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Plenty. Enough to leap around and buck like a three year old when he'll actually be 15 next month!!

Think I'll start on a diet of horse feed, lmao!


----------



## DiggyV

Daughter is now riding a 16h2 Irish Dray as one of our neighbours has broken her leg ski-ing - reckon I might pop over as well and really give him a run out one day! 

Looks more than big enough to handle my bulk :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DiggyV said:


> Daughter is now riding a 16h2 Irish Dray as one of our neighbours has broken her leg ski-ing - reckon I might pop over as well and really give him a run out one day!
> 
> Looks more than big enough to handle my bulk :lol:
> 
> View attachment 113746


Nice looking horse, needs his mane pulled though lol! 

I like Irish Draughts to look at, but they're not athletic enough for me, thoroughbreds or continental warmbloods all the way! Blade is Hanoverian, German breed & bloodlines but was bred at the Rockhill stud in Scotland


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nice looking horse, needs his mane pulled though lol!
> 
> I like Irish Draughts to look at, but they're not athletic enough for me, thoroughbreds or continental warmbloods all the way! Blade is Hanoverian, German breed & bloodlines but was bred at the Rockhill stud in Scotland


Nice Zara. The last horse we had at home was a 3/4 thoroughbred 1/4 arab that my mum bred. He was a real handful, but open the reins on him and let him really gallop and god the rush was incredible! 

I have a real soft spot for Welsh Cobs as well.


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nice looking horse, needs his mane pulled though lol!
> 
> I like Irish Draughts to look at, but they're not athletic enough for me, thoroughbreds or continental warmbloods all the way! Blade is Hanoverian, German breed & bloodlines but was bred at the Rockhill stud in Scotland


Zar, what is mane needs to be pulled mean?


----------



## DiggyV

hackskii said:


> Zar, what is mane needs to be pulled mean?


Hey Scott, it means his mane is looking scruffy and needs to be tidied up. Pulling the mane is the normal way of shortening and thinning it out.  You are literally pulling the hairs out, concentrating on the older longer ones and leaving the new fresh growth there.

Hope you are well buddy! :thumb:


----------



## hackskii

Just seems like I am getting sick all the time, got a sore throat, wheezing like hell, and conjunctivitis.

I just got over the flu and now this.

I feel like I am breaking down.

Why cant they just trim the mane and comb it?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Just seems like I am getting sick all the time, got a sore throat, wheezing like hell, and conjunctivitis.
> 
> I just got over the flu and now this.
> 
> I feel like I am breaking down.
> 
> Why cant they just trim the mane and comb it?


Sorry to hear you're not well Scott, any better today?

Trimming with scissors leaves it too thick and sticking up all over the place like a toilet brush lol!

The crest of their neck has very little nerve endings, they don't really feel it, they soon let you know if they did lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Soooooooo

Been playing midwife all night! My red series female cat (seal tortie bicolour) has had, so far, NINE kittens, 8 of which are alive (one wasn't properly formed and never lived). She's a TINY cat, I just cannot believe it. She's an awesome mother, since I bought her she's raised a litter of 7 and another of 5. She'll need a lot of extra feeding now though! All the chicken & fish will be going her way and I'll be on super noodles for a while lol!!

One of my other girls has 3 kittens (4weeks old today) so things are... Busy lol.

Plus I still have Babycat Lorcan, the kitten who nearly died three times, cost me hundreds in vet fees and countless nights sleep! He's not even 5 months yet so still a kitten (and a holy terror tbh!!), and then there's my adult cats lol...

Wish me luck lol! (And my long suffering dog, bless!)

Here's some photies:

View attachment 114020
View attachment 114021
View attachment 114022
View attachment 114023
View attachment 114024
View attachment 114025


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Sorry to hear you're not well Scott, any better today?
> 
> Trimming with scissors leaves it too thick and sticking up all over the place like a toilet brush lol!
> 
> The crest of their neck has very little nerve endings, they don't really feel it, they soon let you know if they did lol


Actually worse and had to skip work today.

I am wheezing so bad I can not breathe.

So far had 2 breathing treatments (nebulizer) and need to get another one down me.

They think it is allergies and are going to give me a referral, but that will take months.

Does brushing the mane help cut down the hairs?

How about riding them bareback and holding on to the mane?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Actually worse and had to skip work today.
> 
> I am wheezing so bad I can not breathe.
> 
> So far had 2 breathing treatments (nebulizer) and need to get another one down me.
> 
> They think it is allergies and are going to give me a referral, but that will take months.
> 
> Does brushing the mane help cut down the hairs?
> 
> How about riding them bareback and holding on to the mane?


Why does it take months??


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Why does it take months??


Perhaps our health care system is similar to yours, or not yours but others?

I love my country but, we get less lately, and yet have to pay more, even more with time to wait.

The machine does what it does.

Sometime, it is not for those in need.

But, I will not complain, my job is to be one that can be of good, helping others.

Grand kids were going to visit but I was sick.

I want to see them big time.

Strange how you get old and reflect both back, and forth in life..

Its Friday by the way....just sayin


----------



## hackskii

Love you Zar......Det too......


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Love you Zar......Det too......


Love you too dude 

Friday means nothing to me.... I'm working in the morning lol....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

For those who remember....

This is Lorcan the poorly kitten who was rushed to the vets and nearly died three times when he was about 8 weeks old. Doing great now


----------



## DiggyV

Glad all is well with Lorcan Miss Z 

Looks a real character. :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DiggyV said:


> Glad all is well with Lorcan Miss Z
> 
> Looks a real character. :thumb:


Cheers Diggy. I lost several nights sleep and days of work nursing him but it all paid off 

He is, however, THE naughtiest kitten/cat that I have ever had in this house grrrrrr!!!


----------



## 25434

Morning...the third piccie is my fave one..his little head looking out and the leaf draped over his back like a hug....awwee...

(sorry..but ya know..that's how I roll...durrrrp)...

Hope you're well and all the beasties are happy and well too..


----------



## Tinkerbella

How super cute is Lorcan what was wrong with him? x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Tinkerbella said:


> How super cute is Lorcan what was wrong with him? x


I breed ragdolls, and when he was very young he got a little bit of a cold, then few days after it appeared to have cleared up, started getting lethally high temperatures and seizures (the first one took 24 hours for him to full come out of it). The vets suggested putting him to sleep as he was so tiny for his age and they thought he had no chance and would prob be severely brain damaged.

He has a very slight head tilt, but he made it


----------



## Greshie

aww he's just adorable!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Greshie said:


> aww he's just adorable!


Ta


----------



## leafman

You about much on here Z !? hope alls well


----------



## hackskii

Leaf, you look alot better in your avi

Zar, I love you chick, how is the horse?


----------



## leafman

It's me old avy that's why hacks!! only just stated training again, busy last year. Hope ya well mate

Leafy


----------



## hackskii

leafman said:


> It's me old avy that's why hacks!! only just stated training again, busy last year. Hope ya well mate
> 
> Leafy


Mate doing fantastic, and where I am at, is just the place I am supposed to be, and want to be.

Played with the grand kids today and had so much fun, I even got pics...lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> You about much on here Z !? hope alls well


Yo duuuuuude!! How the hell are ye? :thumbup1:

Yeah am around mate.... winning friends and influencing people as usual *COUGH* :lol:

And I *never* go playing devils advocate and winding ppl up in general. Oh no sir, not me, no sirreee..... :innocent: :rolleye:

:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Leaf, you look alot better in your avi
> 
> Zar, I love you chick, how is the horse?


Love you too dude 

He's a naughty boy. Spring is in the air and he thinks he's still a 3 year old, so I am getting very fit trying not to get bucked off by the big sod daily :lol:


----------



## leafman

Hehe ive just came back to me old journal thing, so been having a look about  trying to catch the bug again 

And nice cats! I remember when you were just thinking of getting them, not a cat fan tbh prefer tdogs but gotta admit them ones are ace! How much they sell for zar? Out of pure curiosity of course  x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Hehe ive just came back to me old journal thing, so been having a look about  trying to catch the bug again
> 
> And nice cats! I remember when you were just thinking of getting them, not a cat fan tbh prefer tdogs but gotta admit them ones are ace! How much they sell for zar? Out of pure curiosity of course  x


Aye, that was a while ago eh? My oldest 2 girls are 5 now! I'll pm you the answer to that lol.

I got 2 kittens I sold last year back staying with me this week as their owners are away on holiday. It's lovely seeing how they've grown up, I don't normally get to see that part


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Just spent a long and productive evening updating my website.... *yawn*

Updated picture gallery for anyone interested in nails 

http://www.cutiecoolnails.com/gallery/

Also, if you wan't to see the horrific damage that some other salons do take a look here... by no means the worst I've seen and treated, but the only ones I can find photos of lol:

http://www.cutiecoolnails.com/remedial-treatments-for-severely-damaged-nails-case-studies/


----------



## Zara-Leoni

My house is overrun with Arachnids who judging by their appearance, have been helping themselves to protein, GH & other pharmaceuticals involved in growing big!

I am currently contemplating moving to Iceland!!!!!!!!!

In other more relative news... The nicer weather and longer days has improved motivation somewhat and slightly more training is being done 

Not one for boring the t1ts off people with details if everything though, so I'll leave it there


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> My house is overrun with Arachnids who judging by their appearance, have been helping themselves to protein, GH & other pharmaceuticals involved in growing big!
> 
> I am currently contemplating moving to Iceland!!!!!!!!!
> 
> In other more relative news... The nicer weather and longer days has improved motivation somewhat and slightly more training is being done
> 
> Not one for boring the t1ts off people with details if everything though, so I'll leave it there


spiders?

Or is that snakes? :lol:

Anyway, I thought the cats would take care of that for you?

How is the horse?

Still riding?

Still the most prettiest thing on the planet?

Just askin....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> spiders?
> 
> Or is that snakes? :lol:
> 
> Anyway, I thought the cats would take care of that for you?
> 
> How is the horse?
> 
> Still riding?
> 
> Still the most prettiest thing on the planet?
> 
> Just askin....


Spiders. Big fckers :sad:

My cats are useless. Big fluffy pedigree spoiled fckers who do nothing to earn their keep!

Horse is awesome. We shall be competing before summer is out 

Look like a bag of washing at the moment as its the end of a long assed day, so that's a negative on the last comment sadly mate ha ha :lol:


----------



## winger

Maybe the arachnids should be competing then..lol


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> Maybe the arachnids should be competing then..lol


Hey man, don't hijack her thread mate... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Maybe the arachnids should be competing then..lol


So long as they leave my house to do it!


----------



## Dazza

If they're big spiders you'll be fine.

It's false widows you have to watch, you'll know when you see one as they're similar to a black widow.

These ones do hurt when they bite


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Dazzza said:


> If they're big spiders you'll be fine.
> 
> It's false widows you have to watch, you'll know when you see one as they're similar to a black widow.
> 
> These ones do hurt when they bite


Say what??????

Bite?????

Big spiders are not fine!! Big spiders are terrifying!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

In other news....

Worked all day til 5.30.

Drove home, quick coffee, got changed... Drove to yard for 7.30. Mucked out etc, rode... Got off horse at 10.15, Cleaned tack, washed him off, left at 11pm, home 11.30pm. Fed cats, dog, had some food myself, just out bath, still to dry hair before bed... Up again tomorrow morning and so it all starts again.

That's dedication for ya!

Managing to squeeze in some gym sessions, but I defo don't need as many as I used to lol!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ouch. Ouch. Ouch. Ouch!

Sore back, lots of ralgex, ouchy ouch ouch.

When I win euro millions I am employing a full time personal physio/masseuse!!!!!


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ouch. Ouch. Ouch. Ouch!
> 
> Sore back, lots of ralgex, ouchy ouch ouch.
> 
> When I win euro millions I am employing a full time personal physio/masseuse!!!!!


Oh, poor thing, I will massage you for free. :rolleye:


----------



## 25434

Hello Zara Leoni..just checking in...epsom salts are good for achey muscles, but make you sweat like anything....urrrrmm...or maybe that's just me..haha..

Warm wishes to ya...


----------



## Dazza

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ouch. Ouch. Ouch. Ouch!
> 
> Sore back, lots of ralgex, ouchy ouch ouch.
> 
> When I win euro millions I am employing a full time personal physio/masseuse!!!!!


Biofreeze gel is pretty good for this, or as flubs says epsom salts, or magnesium oil spray is decent if your muscles are locking up.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Dazzza said:


> Biofreeze gel is pretty good for this, or as flubs says epsom salts, or magnesium oil spray is decent if your muscles are locking up.


Magnesium oil spray? What's that?


----------



## Dazza

Zara-Leoni said:


> Magnesium oil spray? What's that?


Exactly that, it relieves any tension be it from injury or general aches and pains.

It's great stuff. Won't repair an injury just stops the thing locking up.

Been a godsend for my frozen shoulder.

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=181108201277&index=0&nav=SEARCH&nid=44547048286


----------



## 25434

I can double agree with Dazzza on the bofreeze. My osteopath told me about that stuff when I had a shoulder injury and it was really good. Had a tube in my bathroom ever since.


----------



## Dazza

Flubs said:


> I can double agree with Dazzza on the biofreeze. My osteopath told me about that stuff when I had a shoulder injury and it was really good. Had a tube in my bathroom ever since.


It is indeed, but I find that mag oil spray better, I also use skeletal balm for repairing any actual injuries.

I find biofreeze good for when you need a deep soothing sensation.

Five weeks ago I could barely sleep with the shooting pains I was getting. I'm currently 90% there with my little regimen.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Dazzza said:


> Exactly that, it relieves any tension be it from injury or general aches and pains.
> 
> It's great stuff. Won't repair an injury just stops the thing locking up.
> 
> Been a godsend for my frozen shoulder.
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=181108201277&index=0&nav=SEARCH&nid=44547048286


Hmmm. Interesting... Never heard of this....


----------



## Dazza

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hmmm. Interesting... Never heard of this....


Neither did i until recently. I had a quick nose for reviews on amazon, and it seems im far from alone.

Anyway that stuff i posted up is the one you want, it's 30% magnesium whilst others tends to be 10-20%

Might sting a wee bit, if it bothers you too much you can just rinse it off.

Let us know how you get on, if you do buy the stuff. A bottle lasts quite a while.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Dazzza said:


> Neither did i until recently. I had a quick nose for reviews on amazon, and it seems im far from alone.
> 
> Anyway that stuff i posted up is the one you want, it's 30% magnesium whilst others tends to be 10-20%
> 
> Might sting a wee bit, if it bothers you too much you can just rinse it off.
> 
> Let us know how you get on, if you do buy the stuff. A bottle lasts quite a while.


Why would it sting? How does this work?

I've been doing some fairly in depth reading up recently on the effects of magnesium in horses... The effects of deficiency and of overdosing, so this has piqued my interest!


----------



## Dazza

Zara-Leoni said:


> Why would it sting? How does this work?
> 
> I've been doing some fairly in depth reading up recently on the effects of magnesium in horses... The effects of deficiency and of overdosing, so this has piqued my interest!


It's mag chlorinate, so pentrates the skin better, but because it's chlorinated means you can get a stinging, from my experience it's mild, and despite it being called an oil, it actually isn't and can be mixed with water.

It works by replenishing your levels, when depleted it brings on various things, from aches and pains to nausea, fibromyalgia, there's a list in that eBay link.

And you can't overdose as it's transdermal.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Thought for the day


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> View attachment 123316
> 
> 
> Thought for the day


So true, but our nature is our nature, and we follow that.


----------



## Beklet

Magnesium spray is the tits - I used it while my torn calf was repairing - lessened a lot of the night cramps....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

For those of you who remember the sleepless nights I spent last year with that very special kitten who took all those seizures, had temperatures of over 41 degrees regularly and whom the vets held no hope for...

I proudly present LittleLions Lorcan.

He is indeed, a little bit "special"


----------



## hackskii

I like that.

I also like the laugh.

I want a cat, but my wife is allergic to them.

I laughed with you, I like that.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> I like that.
> 
> I also like the laugh.
> 
> I want a cat, but my wife is allergic to them.
> 
> I laughed with you, I like that.


Hackskii I am now going to impart a little bit of Zara wisdom. None of your Zen or Buddha run of the mill stuff... This is straight Zara.

"That which makes you laugh, gives you life"

There's times I'm not sure I'd be here without my furbabies (equine, feline & canine). That sentence goes deeper than you know 

On a less intense note... Many cat allergists find they are not allergic to Ragdolls. Look it up.... Despite being semi long haired, it seems they produce less dander which is what causes the allergy  xx


----------



## Greshie

Zara-Leoni said:


> For those of you who remember the sleepless nights I spent last year with that very special kitten who took all those seizures, had temperatures of over 41 degrees regularly and whom the vets held no hope for...
> 
> I proudly present LittleLions Lorcan.
> 
> He is indeed, a little bit "special"


Awwww :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Sod all to do with training but.... I rescued this baby deer today - it had fallen into an open drain right in the depths of some very very overgrown woodland by the stables. We heard it squealing from the stables and a young lad who works there went for a look and came back saying a baby deer had fallen into a hole... Myself and my mate went back with him and it was down at the bottom of an open drain, so I jumped in and climbed back out with it but its mum had run off when we arrived. We left it in the woods for a couple of hours but mum didn't come back and we decided it wasn't safe to leave it there overnight so we have now decided that the three of us will work together to hand rear it. Should have seen the nick of us trying to get in and out of the woods though... The place is elbow high in nettles and other weeds, fallen branches and hidden roots etc. They are completely overgrown and fenced off with big ditches running through them... Was like a scene from a Vietnam film getting through them lol. I'm covered in scratches, nettle stings, bites and drain muck!! Just running a bath now to scrub it all off is in my hair and all sorts!

Here is wee Bambi:


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Sod all to do with training but.... I rescued this baby deer today - it had fallen into an open drain right in the depths of some very very overgrown woodland by the stables. We heard it squealing from the stables and a young lad who works there went for a look and came back saying a baby deer had fallen into a hole... Myself and my mate went back with him and it was down at the bottom of an open drain, so I jumped in and climbed back out with it but its mum had run off when we arrived. We left it in the woods for a couple of hours but mum didn't come back and we decided it wasn't safe to leave it there overnight so we have now decided that the three of us will work together to hand rear it. Should have seen the nick of us trying to get in and out of the woods though... The place is elbow high in nettles and other weeds, fallen branches and hidden roots etc. They are completely overgrown and fenced off with big ditches running through them... Was like a scene from a Vietnam film getting through them lol. I'm covered in scratches, nettle stings, bites and drain muck!! Just running a bath now to scrub it all off is in my hair and all sorts!
> 
> Here is wee Bambi:


How nice of you.

I bet there will be pics soon.


----------



## Northern Lass

Well done for rescuing that poor deer :thumbup:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Here he is... Just had a wee wash after his bottle to wash off the milk dribbles


----------



## hackskii

Wow, that thing is small, and I think it likes you.

I love animals.

You would make a good Mom Zar.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Wow, that thing is small, and I think it likes you.
> 
> I love animals.
> 
> You would make a good Mom Zar.


I'll just stick with animals Scott 

He loooves me.... Because I have the bottle of milk ha ha!!


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'll just stick with animals Scott
> 
> He loooves me.... Because I have the bottle of milk ha ha!!


Well, you also saved him when he was crying too.

Not only that, but some animals just like some people more than others, it probably is some vibrational thing, or a non threatening thing going on.

I do well around dogs, so does Steve, and just this week end at the river he was letting a dog lick him and some kids came to pet the dog and it growled at them, Steve never saw the dog before this.


----------



## hackskii

You would still make a good Mom woman.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Well, you also saved him when he was crying too.
> 
> Not only that, but some animals just like some people more than others, it probably is some vibrational thing, or a non threatening thing going on.
> 
> I do well around dogs, so does Steve, and just this week end at the river he was letting a dog lick him and some kids came to pet the dog and it growled at them, Steve never saw the dog before this.


Yup, I would expect you and Steve to be good with animals tbh 

I never have any problem with animals, even "difficult" ones.... I find it easy to communicate how i feel or what i want them to do etc though, and i tend to be able to read their behaviour pretty easily too. I know some well known horse trainers who win a lot of competitions etc, and they have problems regularly. Horses that bite/kick, dogs are aggressive etc. Not surprised either tbh. They can hide their real selves from some people but not all, and not animals


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Got a competition on FB to win a large tub of Extreme Pro-6 if anyones interested? All you need to do is like the page and share the competition picture 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=578962625459431&set=a.323027521052944.75518.175659529123078&type=1&theater


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> Got a competition on FB to win a large tub of Extreme Pro-6 if anyones interested? All you need to do is like the page and share the competition picture
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=578962625459431&set=a.323027521052944.75518.175659529123078&type=1&theater


Done 

Pro-6 is my fave protein. :rolleye:

usually buy it direct from Extreme.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Just had a horrific night. Was at the yard mucking out Blade, not a soul on the yard except me, usual Friday night. Lindsay (aged 73) appeared in tears saying her horse is injured in the field and can't walk, loads of blood etc. Ran down... Horse was on 3 legs, other one hanging. Had to bring it (and her other horse as you can't leave one alone) up to the yard with it hopping along on 3 legs mega slowly, took us about 20-30 minutes to do a 2 minute walk. Vet arrived... multiple fractures to the hind leg, blood was from bone piercing the skin, nothing could be done so he doped it with morphine for the pain and the vet and I half carried/half pushed it along on its doped up state over to the indoor arena to be put to sleep (had to move it off the yard and to a place the tractor can gain access to take the body away for disposal tomorrow).

Meanwhile, Yard owners son Ian appears (my mate/his GF, Lee's away a show) and says reason his dad (Tom)'s not there is his mums had to go to hospital. Next thing phone call to say she's had a heart attack! So he goes off to the hospital... By now after 9pm and horses needing seen to, so I went round and watered, hayed and fed the entire yard (around 30 horses), put all the horses rugs on, fed the cats, fed the baby deer, closed up the farm gates etc and phoned Tom to tell him not to panic is all done. Just home now and am physically and emotionally fcuked!!  xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Zara-Leoni said:


> Just had a horrific night. Was at the yard mucking out Blade, not a soul on the yard except me, usual Friday night. Lindsay (aged 73) appeared in tears saying her horse is injured in the field and can't walk, loads of blood etc. Ran down... Horse was on 3 legs, other one hanging. Had to bring it (and her other horse as you can't leave one alone) up to the yard with it hopping along on 3 legs mega slowly, took us about 20-30 minutes to do a 2 minute walk. Vet arrived... multiple fractures to the hind leg, blood was from bone piercing the skin, nothing could be done so he doped it with morphine for the pain and the vet and I half carried/half pushed it along on its doped up state over to the indoor arena to be put to sleep (had to move it off the yard and to a place the tractor can gain access to take the body away for disposal tomorrow).
> 
> Meanwhile, Yard owners son Ian appears (my mate/his GF, Lee's away a show) and says reason his dad (Tom)'s not there is his mums had to go to hospital. Next thing phone call to say she's had a heart attack! So he goes off to the hospital... By now after 9pm and horses needing seen to, so I went round and watered, hayed and fed the entire yard (around 30 horses), put all the horses rugs on, fed the cats, fed the baby deer, closed up the farm gates etc and phoned Tom to tell him not to panic is all done. Just home now and am physically and emotionally fcuked!!  xx


Jesus Christ not a great night in the slightest (and even that is a mega understatement), hopefully Tom's mum recovers well, as well as the horse. No wonder your emotionally and physically drained :no:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Edinburgh said:


> Jesus Christ not a great night in the slightest (and even that is a mega understatement), hopefully Tom's mum recovers well, as well as the horse. No wonder your emotionally and physically drained :no:


Toms wife, Ian's mum.... Yeah I hope so too!!

One of those nights where your realise you don't have it so bad after all.


----------



## Beklet

Bloody hell and how did the horse break its leg?

Never just one thing....

And I came to ask trivial nail stuff...


----------



## Beklet

Bloody hell and how did the horse break its leg?

Never just one thing....

And I came to ask trivial nail stuff...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Bloody hell and how did the horse break its leg?
> 
> Never just one thing....
> 
> And I came to ask trivial nail stuff...


Won't ever know how it happened, just one of those horrible accidents in the field 

What nail stuff did you want to ask? xx


----------



## Beklet

Some bloody accident! Ouch!! :sad:

I have tiny and very short nails (they grow for about 3 weeks then break so I keep them short)

I fancy having them 'done' but can't have talons, just want them 'normal' length, but not sure what to get - I'm aware there are cowboys out there sanding nails down etc, but I have no clue where to start...

For work I visited the company that imports the calgel stuff and gel does seem all the thing nowadays....just want pretty nails that won't break and are all the same length..... 

My nails etc are healthy enough btw but I've never even had a manicure...

What would you suggest?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Some bloody accident! Ouch!! :sad:
> 
> I have tiny and very short nails (they grow for about 3 weeks then break so I keep them short)
> 
> I fancy having them 'done' but can't have talons, just want them 'normal' length, but not sure what to get - I'm aware there are cowboys out there sanding nails down etc, but I have no clue where to start...
> 
> For work I visited the company that imports the calgel stuff and gel does seem all the thing nowadays....just want pretty nails that won't break and are all the same length.....
> 
> My nails etc are healthy enough btw but I've never even had a manicure...
> 
> What would you suggest?


For nail extensions I can only recommend either CND Brisa Lite Gel (make sure its Brisa LITE which is the soak off version, not just Brisa) or Backscratchers Powder Glaze Acrylics.

These are the only two I am aware of that do NO damage to the natural nail so long as they are applied correctly. Everything else involves fliling off the protective surface of your nail then using acid based primers or bonders which dehydrate the nail plate in order to make the product adhere to the nail.

Both these systems require absolutely minimal prep... tidy cuticles, buff off any loose or flaky bits, wipe nail with a cleanser, then apply product.

If you don't want extensions but would like your nails to be stronger so that they can grow without breaking, find somewhere that uses CND Brisa Lite SMOOTHING Gel..... this isn't the same as the one above but is applied the same way - cuticle tidy, wipe nail, apply. This is an overlay that is totally clear and gives your nail a protective coating. CND Shellac (coloured gel polish that lasts 2-3 weeks) and ordinary nail polish can be applied over the top of Brisa Lite Smoothing Gel, or it can be worn on its own. It lasts about 3 weeks. If you apply nail polish on top of it, you must remove the polish with acetone free nail polish remover or you will damage the gel underneath.

CND Shellac on its own can protect weak nails, but maybe isn't enough on its own for what you're looking for?

Gels and Gel Polishes are good because they are flexible so flex with the nail, Acrylic is harder and stronger.

Don't be tempted by other brands.... they're not all the same despite what nail techs will try and tell you. They're cheaper to buy in, and there are reasons for that.

Calgel is a very old product and tbh its pretty outdated now.

STAY AWAY from South East Asian nail bars... they will destroy your nails!

My ethos is to use the products that do the absolute least or zero damage to the natural nail - no point having them nice if when you take them off they're 10 times worse than when you started!!  xx


----------



## Beklet

Ha ha ta - to be fair, the calgel place I visited years ago - no doubt they use something else now....

OK wi;; harass the local nail bars - from what I've seen in town, there are very few South East Asian ones in Bedford, but will have a poke around on Monday 

They do gel nail kits in boots with UV lamp etc, but cba with the faff for something I can get someone far better than me to do... xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Ha ha ta - to be fair, the calgel place I visited years ago - no doubt they use something else now....
> 
> OK wi;; harass the local nail bars - from what I've seen in town, there are very few South East Asian ones in Bedford, but will have a poke around on Monday
> 
> They do gel nail kits in boots with UV lamp etc, but cba with the faff for something I can get someone far better than me to do... xx


Don't waste your money on gel kits you can buy, they're dreadful lol xx


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Don't waste your money on gel kits you can buy, they're dreadful lol xx


Far too lazy to do it myself - I can't even get the hang of stick on nails lol  x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Far too lazy to do it myself - I can't even get the hang of stick on nails lol  x


OMG... Don't ever use them either!!! They take a layer of your nail with them when they come of and the glue is highly toxic lol!!!


----------



## Beklet

I know...it's effectively superglue...they're too big for my nails anyway


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Horse duties, riding, weights & cardio in this heat.... If I don't look amazing very soon there is something far wrong with the world! :lol:

Joking aside... Cardio is infinitely more tolerable in winter!! Meh!


----------



## nibbsey

Zara-Leoni said:


> Horse duties, riding, weights & cardio in this heat.... *If I don't look amazing very soon *there is something far wrong with the world! :lol:
> 
> Joking aside... Cardio is infinitely more tolerable in winter!! Meh!


You've always looked amazing, slurp slurp!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

nibbsey said:


> You've always looked amazing, slurp slurp!


Lol cheers dude. Well seeing you've not seen the nick of me in this weather pmsl :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Feeler said:


> I have used these in the past Z and after removing them it's taken months for the nail bed to repair. Pile of sh1t


Yep! Terrible things!!


----------



## 25434

Ullo...hope all is well with you this weekend.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Flubs said:


> Ullo...hope all is well with you this weekend.


Lol I'm ok, but suffering the effects of other people's dramas lol!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Feeler said:


> Gotta love/hate other people's drama !
> 
> How's training going?
> 
> Need a catch up !!


Especially when they MAKE it impose on your life!!! :-/

Training.... ahh.... its a bit "meh" if I'm honest... I struggle for time.... If I was truly hungry for it I could make time though - but I work full time, and have my horse to muck out, make feeds, turn out/bring in, hay, water... and ride (riding itself is at least 1hr on top of all that plus its a 30 minute drive each way to the yard) so we can safely say horse needs a solid 3-4 hr block every day on top of working full time... so training gets squeezed in here and there.

I'm making excuses though, I have a treadmill in my house, and the gym is about 5 mins drive, and I have a key so I have 24/7 access.... I need a reason though. I'm working for various competitions with my horse and I need a goal to train properly too.... and then dont get me started on my lacksidasical attitude with meals these days lol!!!

Lets be honest... I need my **** kicked


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Had just finished my emails... The joys of self employment lol!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> Putting in tax returns is one of my favourites!


Oooffftttt - dont! :sad:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

chilisi said:


> We're not breeding bengals anymore, had the vets do the relevant ops on both of them. Having a baby, so won't have time for kittens for a good few years.
> 
> They have both changed for the better though. The female has turned into a playful kitten again and the male Maverick, always wants a cuddle(even more than before) and never leaves us alone. He's also stopped wanting to go out and defend the garden, which is good!


I'm thinking of having one of my girls done she is hard work.... but I really would like one more litter from her, shes such a lovely girl and I'd like another of her daughters! She doesn't take easily though and I don't think she's all that happy as she is... am giving it very serious consideration right now. I sent her to a stud other than my own recently but she didn't take. Might try again through the summer and if no joy accept defeat and have her spayed :-/


----------



## PHMG

Zara. Hows it gping girl. Still whippin' that **** ?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Thanks to a cracker of a horse bite today, it's fair to say I won't be training arms anytime soon.

However looking on the bright side, as the bruising and swelling develops, so does my bicep


----------



## winger

That looks like it hurt bad.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> That looks like it hurt bad.


Well.... I'm Not in a hurry for it to happen again lol


----------



## hackskii

Why did the horse bite you?

That looks like it is kind of smashed, like a bad pinch.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Why did the horse bite you?
> 
> That looks like it is kind of smashed, like a bad pinch.


He's not had the best time in life. He's incredibly aggressive, but it's defensive aggression. It's not his fault, it's humans fault.


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> He's not had the best time in life. He's incredibly aggressive, but it's defensive aggression. It's not his fault, it's humans fault.


Well, I hear horses are smart.

Just never delt with one and the one time I did, wow, that was a disaster.

I rented a horse at the stables, they had a track down the side of the riverbed.

He only walked, so I walked him back to the guy and he told me to pick up a stick and hit his back side.

Well, that dude reared up and I fell off one side, he took off and I was hopping on one leg at the side of him.

After I got back on without getting trampled, I tried the ol whip thing again.

He hauled ass, then made an abrupt right 90 degree turn to toss me into a pile of leaves on the ground.

Petrified, I walked him back and told him thanks but horses are not my thing.

He told me the horse knew I was afraid of him, and that it was my fault.

I have never been on one since and that was 30 years ago. :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Well, I hear horses are smart.
> 
> Just never delt with one and the one time I did, wow, that was a disaster.
> 
> I rented a horse at the stables, they had a track down the side of the riverbed.
> 
> He only walked, so I walked him back to the guy and he told me to pick up a stick and hit his back side.
> 
> Well, that dude reared up and I fell off one side, he took off and I was hopping on one leg at the side of him.
> 
> After I got back on without getting trampled, I tried the ol whip thing again.
> 
> He hauled ass, then made an abrupt right 90 degree turn to toss me into a pile of leaves on the ground.
> 
> Petrified, I walked him back and told him thanks but horses are not my thing.
> 
> He told me the horse knew I was afraid of him, and that it was my fault.
> 
> I have never been on one since and that was 30 years ago. :lol:


Sounds like the guy was a fcking douche. He ought to have put you on a more suitable horse for a beginner, one that's well trained and easy to handle.

Shame, stuff like this is common a d puts people off


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Sounds like the guy was a fcking douche. He ought to have put you on a more suitable horse for a beginner, one that's well trained and easy to handle.
> 
> Shame, stuff like this is common a d puts people off


Yah, how about hoping beside the horse, one foot in the stirrup the other jumping on the ground beside the horse at 20 miles an hour hoping he does not step on my foot?

To be honest zar, I swear that horse want to hurt me.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Yah, how about hoping beside the horse, one foot in the stirrup the other jumping on the ground beside the horse at 20 miles an hour hoping he does not step on my foot?
> 
> To be honest zar, I swear that horse want to hurt me.


Horses never want to hurt people. They are prey animals, not predators. They only fight to evade being hurt. Everything they do is based on this principle. It will have panicked at having a human attached to the side of him and taken off in fright. That horse today didn't bite me out of malice, it did it because its learned that if it does that, people leave him alone. And he is scared of people... so its a defence mechanism.


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Horses never want to hurt people. They are prey animals, not predators. They only fight to evade being hurt. Everything they do is based on this principle. It will have panicked at having a human attached to the side of him and taken off in fright. That horse today didn't bite me out of malice, it did it because its learned that if it does that, people leave him alone. And he is scared of people... so its a defence mechanism.


I take it this was a new horse you do not visit or see then?

What if you talked to him in a humble voice and told him how beautiful he was?

Or bribe him with some sugar? :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> I take it this was a new horse you do not visit or see then?
> 
> What if you talked to him in a humble voice and told him how beautiful he was?
> 
> Or bribe him with some sugar? :lol:


I've known him a while.... he's had this problem a long time. I've only just started working with him though... and sadly bribery is out the question as feeding horses too many treats can cause biting, so that'd only make him worse lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Getting even more impressive now


----------



## Edinburgh

Zara-Leoni said:


> Getting even more impressive now
> 
> View attachment 133796


Ouch! mg:


----------



## winger

I learned a lot about horses now.

I bet if feels good to make such a strong animal to do what ever you want when you ride it.


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Getting even more impressive now
> 
> View attachment 133796


Yah, looking at the tissue and where it moved it looked like a clamping type pressure.

It should get worse as bruising will be moreso.

If it was a cut, much less bruising.

That does look pretty bad.

Winger got bit on has ass by a dog delivering pizza advertisements when we were young to make some extra cash.

He also got bit on his tricep by a dog and it looked purple.

Sorry to hear Zar. Keep us posted please



winger said:


> I learned a lot about horses now.
> 
> I bet if feels good to make such a strong animal to do what ever you want when you ride it.


From a guy that has a 92 pound pit bull that is a beast?

lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bruise update. Appear to have no sensation in that pale area in the centre...??


----------



## TELBOR

Zara-Leoni said:


> Bruise update. Appear to have no sensation in that pale area in the centre...??
> 
> View attachment 133846


OUCH!


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Bruise update. Appear to have no sensation in that pale area in the centre...??
> 
> View attachment 133846


That is a nice bruise, more bruise than bite, and it just might get a bit darker and green within the next few days.


----------



## barsnack

Zara-Leoni said:


> Bruise update. Appear to have no sensation in that pale area in the centre...??
> 
> View attachment 133846


it not normally a good sign if you have that much bruising?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bite update.

Am in A&E. that pale coloured centre part has no blood in it and no sensation. Popped in on my way home from stables to enquire about out-of-hours GP service, and the nurses looked at it and instructed me to wait and be seen.

However, it's Friday night, the waiting time is 2 hours, and that's assuming there's no big accidents/emergencies come in!

I did at least have to foresight to pick up peanut m&m's and haribo on the way here, but the place stinks of sick so am not that keen to eat them now :-/


----------



## Leigh

Zara-Leoni said:


> Getting even more impressive now
> 
> View attachment 133796


Wow that looks nasty, Zara. Did you get treatment for it?

Edit: just saw your post re: A&E


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Leigh L said:


> Wow that looks nasty, Zara. Did you get treatment for it?
> 
> Edit: just saw your post re: A&E


Yeah. I've been here about 50 minutes. They warned me 2 hrs.... Assuming no big accidents/emergencies turn up.

I've already made myself feel sick on haribo & m&m's..... Nowt to do but wait now :-/


----------



## hackskii

Do you think that because it grabbed a bunch of skin and caused the bruise that the stuff in the middle did not get the big part of the impact?

Or, is it some nerve damage that is due to no feeling?

Could be just some damn trauma going on.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Do you think that because it grabbed a bunch of skin and caused the bruise that the stuff in the middle did not get the big part of the impact?
> 
> Or, is it some nerve damage that is due to no feeling?
> 
> Could be just some damn trauma going on.


Well. They reckon that PROBABLY, the swelling is causing nerve problems, though they're not entirely sure. However they have ascertained there is blood going to the area so my arms not gonna die and fall off.

I've to put ice on it for few days and see what happens, however nerve damage can take days, weeks or months to come right.

They were a bit puzzled and surprised. Said its odd for it to be like that, but not impossible....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Entertainment was provided by this woman who was trying to pull all the doctors....


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Entertainment was provided by this woman who was trying to pull all the doctors....
> 
> View attachment 133906


A real looker:lol:

Looks like she needs a new bra too, or one actually....lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> A real looker:lol:
> 
> Looks like she needs a new bra too, or one actually....lol


She hadn't much teeth either


----------



## Leigh

Glad you've been seen though. Hope it settles in the next couple of days, with no further complications.


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> She hadn't much teeth either


Well, that could be a good thing:lol:

Hell, if those pants were any higher, or her boobs any lower, she would be able to tuck them into her pants....haaaa haaaa

Trust me though, some guys would give chase to that.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Well, that could be a good thing:lol:
> 
> Hell, if those pants were any higher, or her boobs any lower, she would be able to tuck them into her pants....haaaa haaaa
> 
> Trust me though, some guys would give chase to that.


I was seriously fearful for the condition of her vest straps :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> I was seriously fearful for the condition of her vest straps :lol:


Snap.......

Then a gentle old man asks if she needs some help. :lol:


----------



## Big-Mac

I don't know what it is about horses but I never feel easy around them, I just don't trust them! My friend loves them and his and spends all his time with them but Iv seen one try to take a bite out of his cheek once as we were standing talking at a gate into the field where they were.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Big-Mac said:


> I don't know what it is about horses but I never feel easy around them, I just don't trust them! My friend loves them and his and spends all his time with them but Iv seen one try to take a bite out of his cheek once as we were standing talking at a gate into the field where they were.


If it really meant to bite, it would have. With most horses it's just posturing.

Bit like men really


----------



## Big-Mac

Zara-Leoni said:


> If it really meant to bite, it would have. With most horses it's just posturing.
> 
> Bit like men really


Haha ye horsey people are all the same!! Because that's exactly what he said!! (not the part about men!)


----------



## 25434

Zara...flipping 'Eck! Your poor arm.....how is it now? Hope you're ok x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Flubs said:


> Zara...flipping 'Eck! Your poor arm.....how is it now? Hope you're ok x


Ummmmm so so..... Lots of swelling, think there's infection under there, need to get it checked put, probably need antibiotics.... :-/


----------



## Gym Bunny

Yes, yes you do. /bully.


----------



## 25434

Hello Zara...just to ask how you are and how is your arm? Take care missis...x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Flubs said:


> Hello Zara...just to ask how you are and how is your arm? Take care missis...x


Yo! Hello missus 

Sorry I wasn't ignoring you, I didn't realise you'd posted in here!

Arms a lot better ta.... I have permanent nerve damage (can run my nail hard over the skin in an area of about 10m diameter and can't feel a thing at all) and I have some kinda angry looking red, raised scarring where the teeth hit - but I seem to have 100% normal function of the muscle so I'm not too worried tbh.

The scarring will fade in time (though prob several years). I used to have a terrible scar (well 2 actually) right down the right hand side of my face and one over the jaw on same side where I got a glass to the face working doors in Glasgow. Was very visible even with clever make-up for about 3 years but it faded and now there's absolutely nothing to see (unless my face gets very red in the cold and I've no make-up on, then you can see the very faintest red lines if I point them out), I have very good skin in terms of healing and texture etc so I'm sure this will eventually heal and disappear too


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Has anyone here tried magnesium as a supplement, and if so did anyone take a bad reaction to it.....?


----------



## winger

I haven't tried magnesium myself other than a multivitamin.

But the best way to absorb magnesium is to take an Epsom salt bath. It also soothes the muscles.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> I haven't tried magnesium myself other than a multivitamin.
> 
> But the best way to absorb magnesium is to take an Epsom salt bath. It also soothes the muscles.


Tried it as a supplement at half the daily suggested dose and it made me pretty badly unwell.... first of all serious exhaustion, then I felt weak, sweaty, shaky etc.... then my stomach got cramps and started "fizzing".... felt like I'd swallowed bicarbonate of soda. Felt pretty seriously sick and shaky for a few hours and then it went away?


----------



## winger

Maybe it was something added to the supplement. I only ask because I have never heard of anyone having an adverse effect to magnesium. Maybe it delivered it into your system to fast.

Have you ever taken an Epsom salt bath and if so did you have the same effect?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Maybe it was something added to the supplement. I only ask because I have never heard of anyone having an adverse effect to magnesium. Maybe it delivered it into your system to fast.
> 
> Have you ever taken an Epsom salt bath and if so did you have the same effect?


Can't say I ever have tbh...


----------



## winger

I just looked up too high of doses of Magnesium and it wasn't the same effects as what you stated. Weird, maybe it is some filler or something.


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Has anyone here tried magnesium as a supplement, and if so did anyone take a bad reaction to it.....?


Bad reaction would be drawing moisture into the intestines.

Milk of magnesia comes to mind.

Or magnesium sulfate for elimination, as it draws moisture into the intestines,,

But 400mg mag will help you go to the bathroom

Other than that good for men..


----------



## winger

I love you Zara.


----------



## ClayMaker

I can take Zinc as a supplement with no problems, but when i take ZMA it doesn't like me. So i can only assume its the magnesium element


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> I love you Zara.


Love you too dude


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Bad reaction would be drawing moisture into the intestines.
> 
> Milk of magnesia comes to mind.
> 
> Or magnesium sulfate for elimination, as it draws moisture into the intestines,,
> 
> But 400mg mag will help you go to the bathroom
> 
> Other than that good for men..


The tablets are 500mg and suggested dose is 2 daily. Maybe I'll try again with half a tablet.

My friend who I was with at the time thought it was a helluva high dose, he said when given on prescription the tablets start at 10mgs lol...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ClayMaker said:


> I can take Zinc as a supplement with no problems, but when i take ZMA it doesn't like me. So i can only assume its the magnesium element


Yeah I used to take ZMA regularly, that's a point.

Must be the dose then...


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> The tablets are 500mg and suggested dose is 2 daily. Maybe I'll try again with half a tablet.
> 
> My friend who I was with at the time thought it was a helluva high dose, he said when given on prescription the tablets start at 10mgs lol...


Way too high, that would cause me to go loose, mag is used as a laxative.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Way too high, that would cause me to go loose, mag is used as a laxative.


I looked at the reflex ZMA tablets today at work. One serving is 3 tablets which is 450mgs magnesium. I used to take this with no problems at all so it must be something else in the tablets (they are the bulkpowders ones).

It didn't have a laxative effect but I felt sick, shaky and had stomach cramps. @dtlv says he gets same though if he takes it on an empty stomach so maybe that's the issue?


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> I looked at the reflex ZMA tablets today at work. One serving is 3 tablets which is 450mgs magnesium. I used to take this with no problems at all so it must be something else in the tablets (they are the bulkpowders ones).
> 
> It didn't have a laxative effect but I felt sick, shaky and had stomach cramps. @dtlv says he gets same though if he takes it on an empty stomach so maybe that's the issue?


Well, not sure what the zinc content of the ZMA is but remember zinc competes with copper and other minerals, and many minerals need balance.

Calcium binds to many minerals, so taking calcium with any mineral is not really suggested.

Because mag draws moisture into the intestines it may be some side effect and no doubt dose related.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Well, not sure what the zinc content of the ZMA is but remember zinc competes with copper and other minerals, and many minerals need balance.
> 
> Calcium binds to many minerals, so taking calcium with any mineral is not really suggested.
> 
> Because mag draws moisture into the intestines it may be some side effect and no doubt dose related.


I'll check the zinc content tomorrow in the shop.

Dont really see how it can be dose related if I used to take 450mgs with no problems before though?


----------



## winger

If you take ZMA before bed and your sleeping through the night, wouldn't you sleep through any discomforts?


----------



## Gym Bunny

@winger it's lovely to see you posting! Hope you're well. 

@Zara-Leoni have you tried taking the magnesium after food to see if that stops your symptoms.

ZMA gives me the craziest dreams! I wake in the morning exhausted because I've spent all night battling demons, running away from giant carrots intent on eating me and escaping from giant socks that want to suffocate me.


----------



## winger

Gym Bunny said:


> @winger it's lovely to see you posting! Hope you're well.
> 
> @Zara-Leoni have you tried taking the magnesium after food to see if that stops your symptoms.
> 
> ZMA gives me the craziest dreams! I wake in the morning exhausted because I've spent all night battling demons, running away from giant carrots intent on eating me and escaping from giant socks that want to suffocate me.


I would say crazy was an understatement:whistling:.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> If you take ZMA before bed and your sleeping through the night, wouldn't you sleep through any discomforts?


It's quite possible yep



Gym Bunny said:


> @winger it's lovely to see you posting! Hope you're well.
> 
> @Zara-Leoni have you tried taking the magnesium after food to see if that stops your symptoms.
> 
> ZMA gives me the craziest dreams! I wake in the morning exhausted because I've spent all night battling demons, running away from giant carrots intent on eating me and escaping from giant socks that want to suffocate me.


Nope, det mentioned that and I plan to try it that way - however I forgot after my evening meal tonight and its too late to go making food now so I'll try that tomorrow and see what happens.

I have awesome dreams on it... I used to take ZMA, GABA & melatonin together.

I'm fairly certain I have a whole entire other parallel life in dream-world that sort of runs consecutively with this one when I take that - only its the sort of trippy and insane world that even the writers of the magic roundabout couldn't conceive of :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

winger said:


> I would say crazy was an understatement:whistling:.


It IS also highly possible I have a rather overactive imagination that delights in terrifying me with the ordinary when I sleep. Though I suspect the cannibalistic carrots are the result of watching too much Count Duckula. :lol:

But that aside, I have crazy dreams on ZMA. Not tried magnesium supplements on their own, so can't say if the dreams were the result of that or zinc.


----------



## Gym Bunny

@Zara-Leoni melatonin just puts me into a deep sleep and I only tend to use it when I've been on a long distant flight when it works brilliantly to reset my body clock.

Gaba, for some reason, makes me feel ill. Really nauseous.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Gym Bunny said:


> It IS also highly possible I have a rather overactive imagination that delights in terrifying me with the ordinary when I sleep. Though I suspect the cannibalistic carrots are the result of watching too much Count Duckula. :lol:
> 
> But that aside, I have crazy dreams on ZMA. Not tried magnesium supplements on their own, so can't say if the dreams were the result of that or zinc.


Count Duckula is awesome!

I have lucid dreams from time to time - more so on the cocktail I described above.

As soon as I cotton on that I'm dreaming, I am able to fly in a levitational manner, the height and speed of which are controlled purely by my mind, and the more I relax, the more control I have. (If I panic I go too high but I always know the reason its happening and have more and more control over stopping it now as I know whats going on). I can go wherever I wan't and see whatever I want. It's spectacularly good fun


----------



## Gym Bunny

That is fricking awesome! :thumb:

Thing that really, really, freaked me out about ZMA is sometimes I'd die in my dreams. But I wouldn't wake up, which is apparently what normally happens. Instead, I'd be dead and the dream would carry on. I don't think I need to explain how freaked out I'd be when I woke up...... Think any movie where someone nearly dies and then sits bolt upright gasping for breath.

Yeah, that's when I went NOPE!!!! No more ZMA for Lys. :lol:

I'm getting enough white hair as it is!


----------



## winger

I can fly when I am in twilight sleep but not in deep sleep and sometimes I fall and almost have a panic attack but I never die, weird


----------



## winger

I heard if you sleep and you wake up all the sudden and your in REM sleep you wake up off. If memory serves it is in 2.5 hour intervals.


----------



## hackskii

I love the flying dreams, to fly though I have to run and jump off something, sometimes I fall to the ground and get scared, but never hurt.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> I love the flying dreams, to fly though I have to run and jump off something, sometimes I fall to the ground and get scared, but never hurt.


All I have to do in my dreams is think about it and up and away I go!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Gym Bunny said:


> That is fricking awesome! :thumb:
> 
> Thing that really, really, freaked me out about ZMA is sometimes I'd die in my dreams. But I wouldn't wake up, which is apparently what normally happens. Instead, I'd be dead and the dream would carry on. I don't think I need to explain how freaked out I'd be when I woke up...... Think any movie where someone nearly dies and then sits bolt upright gasping for breath.
> 
> Yeah, that's when I went NOPE!!!! No more ZMA for Lys. :lol:
> 
> I'm getting enough white hair as it is!


Aye thats a bit scary - don't fancy that much!!!


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> All I have to do in my dreams is think about it and up and away I go!


It is a chore for me, and I have no control where I go, and once I was falling and felt like I was spinning out, then hit the ground and woke up.

Some of the flying is awesome, some not..lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Moved my business premises yesterday. Today was first day in the new salon...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

KJW said:


> All the best for 2014


Cheers mate


----------



## 25434

Wishing you a really great 2014.


----------



## Greshie

Happy new year Z


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Aaaaannnnnddddd.........


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Admit it.....

You've missed me...!!! :thumb: :thumbup1: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

.....and I am indeed back. In every way 

Regular treatment for old injuries, new and improved gym sorted out, back in a training and eating routine..... Oh yeah baby


----------



## PHMG

Hi Zara, welcome back.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PHMG said:


> Hi Zara, welcome back.


lol..... still here then? :lol:


----------



## PHMG

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol..... still here then? :lol:


Yes, it's like crack. Fair few decent girls on here now that are actually into training!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PHMG said:


> Yes, it's like crack. Fair few decent girls on here now that are actually into training!!!


Well that makes a pleasant change!


----------



## PHMG

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well that makes a pleasant change!


Yeah....you might want to ask some of them for some tips


----------



## Guest

PHMG said:


> Yes, it's like crack. Fair few decent girls on here now that are actually into training!!!


Cods wallop, the 3 that actually left were hard gainers by all accounts  :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PHMG said:


> Yeah....you might want to ask some of them for some tips


Easy tiger - lets not get carried away eh?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hafpor said:


> Cods wallop, the 3 that actually left were hard gainers by all accounts  :lol:


haha.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PHMG said:


> Yeah....you might want to ask some of them for some tips


Just had a pm off one of them asking to pick my brains....


----------



## PHMG

Zara-Leoni said:


> Just had a pm off one of them asking to pick my brains....


Well do what Arnie did and give them Shi.t advice. Can't have these f.uckers swaning in here and taking your crown.


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha.....


Well I shouldn't but, some women are easily led 

No affiliation here.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PHMG said:


> Well do what Arnie did and give them Shi.t advice. Can't have these f.uckers swaning in here and taking your crown.


What sort of an asshole do you think I am.....???

Waitaminute......

Don't answer that..... :lol:


----------



## PHMG

Zara-Leoni said:


> What sort of an asshole do you think I am.....???
> 
> Waitaminute......
> 
> Don't answer that..... :lol:


No where near my level....


----------



## PHMG

Why the fuc.k are we not asleep. I should either be asleep of shi.tfaced!

Instead, it feels like about 4 years ago and I'm perving on zara again!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PHMG said:


> No where near my level....


 :lol:



PHMG said:


> Why the fuc.k are we not asleep. I should either be asleep of shi.tfaced!
> 
> Instead, it feels like about 4 years ago and I'm perving on zara again!


I have a full day of clients tomorrow followed by 2 horses to ride in the evening and my wrist is strapped up so tomorrow shall be fuelled mainly by coffee, red bull and a LOT of nurofen (true story).

The day after is back and tris so shall be fuelled by the same, only with 3 times the wrist strappage and double the nurofen.

Once that is done (and assuming I've not undone the work my chiropracter has done on my shoulder) I've 2 horses to school. Maybe some co-codomol.

I might need to go to the shops for more coffee....


----------



## PHMG

Zara-Leoni said:


> :lol:
> 
> I have a full day of clients tomorrow followed by 2 horses to ride in the evening and my wrist is strapped up so tomorrow shall be fuelled mainly by coffee, red bull and a LOT of nurofen (true story).
> 
> The day after is back and tris so shall be fuelled by the same, only with 3 times the wrist strappage and double the nurofen.
> 
> Once that is done (and assuming I've not undone the work my chiropracter has done on my shoulder) I've 2 horses to school. Maybe some co-codomol.
> 
> I might need to go to the shops for more coffee....


Sack off the coffee. Get some ephedrine. Problems solved.

The horse I will excuse because it's basically training your glutes and hams.

I need to get up, see if I lost any fat over the last week. Then do f.uck all. But like proper f.uck all. Just lay down and stare at the cat who is cute as...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PHMG said:


> Sack off the coffee. Get some ephedrine. Problems solved.
> 
> The horse I will excuse because it's basically training your glutes and hams.
> 
> I need to get up, see if I lost any fat over the last week. Then do f.uck all. But like proper f.uck all. Just lay down and stare at the cat who is cute as...
> 
> View attachment 154934


Cat is awesome.

Fat burners are off the menu as have been since 2007. I must have totally steady hands for work so no can do.

Horses work more than that!

Riding & swimming are the only 2 sports that work every deep (smooth) muscle in the body in every session.

It also very effectively works the calves, hams, glutes, quads, tibialus anterior (shins), every single back muscle, medial & posterior delts, and biceps.

Chest, triceps & anterior delts do tend to be left out somewhat though.


----------



## 25434

Hello Zara 

Good to see you. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Flubs said:


> Hello Zara
> 
> Good to see you. Have a great weekend.


Cheers!! Off to work! *yawn*


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Not training related, but does mean am off training & riding for 24hrs lol. As some of you know, I lost my best mate, my American Bulldog - Blue - in May due to a massive tumour on his liver.

My friend did this memorial tattoo for me today. I am planning to add more flowers to this.... A large Poppy, for my grandfathers who were both in the army & both served in WW2, and a Primrose for my mum & stepdad who died within 18 months of each other both within the last 2 years (primrose is a personal thing between us).

This was in the studio:










This was the original pic - one of the happiest days we shared and his typical happy, dufus face, and covered in muck as usual!










These taken just now after I got home:



















If you look closely, you can see his blue eye........


----------



## Zara-Leoni

See the blue eye better here....


----------



## PHMG

Awesome tat. And what a nice place you live in!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PHMG said:


> Awesome tat. And what a nice place you live in!!!


Scotland dude. It's awesome


----------



## PHMG

Zara-Leoni said:


> Scotland dude. It's awesome


....hmmmm sounds cold. I'll stick with Devon. It's like the south of France year round...without the pompous French people.


----------



## cooper79

Hey, I haven't posted in your journal before, but it was one of the first I started reading when I joined uk-m. I just have to say what a gorgeous dog. I cannot imagine the pain you must of gone through when you lost him. But what an amazing tattoo, amazing work.

Best wishes


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PHMG said:


> ....hmmmm sounds cold. I'll stick with Devon. It's like the south of France year round...without the pompous French people.


28 degrees today. Am happy with that


----------



## Zara-Leoni

......and PROPER winters.

Not 3 flakes of snow and the entire world stops pathetic ones like London lol!


----------



## FelonE1

Zara-Leoni said:


> Not training related, but does mean am off training & riding for 24hrs lol. As some of you know, I lost my best mate, my American Bulldog - Blue - in May due to a massive tumour on his liver.
> 
> My friend did this memorial tattoo for me today. I am planning to add more flowers to this.... A large Poppy, for my grandfathers who were both in the army & both served in WW2, and a Primrose for my mum & stepdad who died within 18 months of each other both within the last 2 years (primrose is a personal thing between us).
> 
> This was in the studio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the original pic - one of the happiest days we shared and his typical happy, dufus face, and covered in muck as usual!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These taken just now after I got home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look closely, you can see his blue eye........


That tattoo is fvcking nice.Beautiful dog


----------



## PHMG

Zara-Leoni said:


> ......and PROPER winters.
> 
> Not 3 flakes of snow and the entire world stops pathetic ones like London lol!


Yeah, I remember you pictures before when I used to have Facebook. It didn't just snow, it was full on blizzards!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

FelonE said:


> That tattoo is fvcking nice.Beautiful dog


Thanks. Just finished at 5.30 today so it's a bit red. I'll get a healed pic up when it's done


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PHMG said:


> Yeah, I remember you pictures before when I used to have Facebook. It didn't just snow, it was full on blizzards!!!


Yup. Cracking summers, brutal winters.

I fvcking love Scotland and it's extremes


----------



## PHMG

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yup. Cracking summers, brutal winters.
> 
> I fvcking love Scotland and it's extremes


Wouldn't mind doing the whole log cabin by the lock thing.....but it cost more than an all inclusive trip to Spain in July!!!!


----------



## Beklet

Oh good.....next thing I'll be resurrecting mine lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PHMG said:


> Wouldn't mind doing the whole log cabin by the lock thing.....but it cost more than an all inclusive trip to Spain in July!!!!


It's a LOCH not a fcking lock, lol!!!

Me, my mum & my step dad went to "the lodge on the loch" at Loch Lomond, 10 months before she died and 2 yrs before he did for... well... We knew it was going to be the last chance. It's not log cabins but the rooms are stunning and most overlook the loch - they went for a more traditional one and I (due to availability) had a more modern one. (There are 2-3 blocks). I can highly, highly recommend. The restaurant is on the loch front too, the whole place was tranquil and beautiful, and the places you can visit nearby are just stunning. The village of Luss is like a film set (and actually has been for many things lol). Well worth a look


----------



## PHMG

Zara-Leoni said:


> It's a LOCH not a fcking lock, lol!!!
> 
> Me, my mum & my step dad went to "the lodge on the loch" at Loch Lomond, 10 months before she died and 2 yrs before he did for... well... We knew it was going to be the last chance. It's not log cabins but the rooms are stunning and most overlook the loch - they went for a more traditional one and I (due to availability) had a more modern one. (There are 2-3 blocks). I can highly, highly recommend. The restaurant is on the loch front too, the whole place was tranquil and beautiful, and the places you can visit nearby are just stunning. The village of Luss is like a film set (and actually has been for many things lol). Well worth a look


Just googled it. Looks amazing. Got a baby on the way so going abroad will be a no no for a few years ....and this looks far more appealing than butlins blackpool and center parks to me :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PHMG said:


> Just googled it. Looks amazing. Got a baby on the way so going abroad will be a no no for a few years ....and this looks far more appealing than butlins blackpool and center parks to me :lol:


Oh god definitely!!!


----------



## simonf888

Good job!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Oh good.....next thing I'll be resurrecting mine lol


Do it 

I'm feeling very nostalgic tonight - this old journal has been part of my thoughts xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Anyone who knows me and reads this boring old journal will know why I'm posting this tonight.

Hope there is plenty of stella & lots of jaffa cakes up there old friend.....


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Anyone who knows me and reads this boring old journal will know why I'm posting this tonight.
> 
> Hope there is plenty of stella & lots of jaffa cakes up there old friend.....


Stella and Jaffa Cakes

Hooah buddy, hooah


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> Stella and Jaffa Cakes
> 
> Hooah buddy, hooah


Stella and jaffa cakes.

Just saying.


----------



## winger

RS did this on a long time ago, but it's the best still.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> RS did this on a long time ago, but it's the best still.


Lol!! I'd forgotten about this!!

He took pelters over the zero calfage, but he took it very well - as you will recall from that night out lol!


----------



## winger

I remember it like it was yesterday, god that was fun.


----------



## hackskii

Look at Joes back though, it looks like a king cobra.

Zara is kind of tan too.


----------



## PHMG

I think you might just about be out tanning Joe there zara. I bet he went straight home, mt2, sunbed!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Look at Joes back though, it looks like a king cobra.
> 
> Zara is kind of tan too.





PHMG said:


> I think you might just about be out tanning Joe there zara. I bet he went straight home, mt2, sunbed!


hahaha..... Everyone was so intent on giving him abuse over his extreme tannage, that even if they noticed, they were saying nowt as it'd spoil the effect of the abuse they were giving him for it


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Do you know he once sent me an unexpected parcel.... I opened it and there was MTII in it, with a note saying "you're looking a bit pale..... up the dose....." :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Anyhoo..... I came on here to give my brain a rest lol. I've let my social media presence slide a little bit I think (for my business), so I've literally spent all morning, afternoon and evening working on it, and I could still do a lot more!! People who neglect this these days are doing themselves no favours, but its hard going keeping on top of it at times.

Anyway, I've done a serious revamp of my business FB page - am quite happy with it now. Trying to get ppl to engage with it so it continues to feature on ppls newsfeed is the challenge so I've added LOADS for people to look at and tagged some major businesses that we've done location work with, and am encouraging ppl to search for themselves and tag themselves as the engagement will make my page feature more prominently. Here it is if anyone fancies a nosey:

https://www.facebook.com/CutieCoolNails


----------



## Zara-Leoni

In non bbing related news (who the hell wants to hear about what I ate or trained? lmao...)

Seems that I am truly getting old and now need to wear glasses for work. Actually. I'm as blind as a bat so god knows how I've been doing all this intricate work all these years - no wonder I get headaches! :lol:

So - glasses are on their way. From Tiffany & Co.



Seriously though..... I think this is going to improve my quality of life at work no end - never thought I'd look forwards to such a thing!!


----------



## Greshie

Zara-Leoni said:


> In non bbing related news (who the hell wants to hear about what I ate or trained? lmao...)
> 
> Seems that I am truly getting old and now need to wear glasses for work. Actually. I'm as blind as a bat so god knows how I've been doing all this intricate work all these years - no wonder I get headaches! :lol:
> 
> So - glasses are on their way. From Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though..... I think this is going to improve my quality of life at work no end - never thought I'd look forwards to such a thing!!


I trust they will be diamante encrusted 60's retro


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Greshie said:


> I trust they will be diamante encrusted 60's retro


No diamantés lol.... Ever so slight cat eye shape, narrower top to bottom than most cat eye ones as I've a round face, Tiffany blue with tortoise shell on front of the frames and little silver Tiffany charms on legs.... They do some very 50's style frames now (!) but these are a modern ish twist... Actually I'll find a pic far easier.....


----------



## Greshie

Zara-Leoni said:


> No diamantés lol.... Ever so slight cat eye shape, narrower top to bottom than most cat eye ones as I've a round face, Tiffany blue with tortoise shell on front of the frames and little silver Tiffany charms on legs.... They do some very 50's style frames now (!) but these are a modern ish twist... Actually I'll find a pic far easier.....
> 
> View attachment 157370
> 
> 
> View attachment 157371
> 
> 
> View attachment 157372


They look cool :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Greshie said:


> They look cool :thumbup1:


I just need them to arrive now so I can start to be able to see what I'm doing at work!!! :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> In non bbing related news (who the hell wants to hear about what I ate or trained? lmao...)
> 
> Seems that I am truly getting old and now need to wear glasses for work. Actually. I'm as blind as a bat so god knows how I've been doing all this intricate work all these years - no wonder I get headaches! :lol:
> 
> So - glasses are on their way. From Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though..... I think this is going to improve my quality of life at work no end - never thought I'd look forwards to such a thing!!


I wear glasses, and once on they are the best thing I ever did.

I got the headaches, and the twitching eye.

I need a tune up on those but once you can see, you will be shocked how well you can see.


----------



## Uriel

hi princess.....just a fly by to check you are still hot and still training. .....you passed lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Good luck with the business!! The glasses will definitely help. I recently found I needed them because of headaches and everything is like HD now. Couldn't believe the difference.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Suprakill4 said:


> Good luck with the business!! The glasses will definitely help. I recently found I needed them because of headaches and everything is like HD now. Couldn't believe the difference.


That's exactly what its been like! Its like going from watching something filmed in the 50's, to watching full HD


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> hi princess.....just a fly by to check you are still hot and still training. .....you passed lol


Alright dude? I'm rarely here these days - just now and again for a little nosey around and catch up with the old gang (those that are left)


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Good evening my little cherubs!!

Well - SO much has been happening I hardly know where to start!?

First and foremost - I am back training and eating like a bodybuilder again - and good lord is it about time!!! :lol:

Secondly - I have recently moved my business into new premises called Mr & Mrs Doom (I have a nail bar) which is more alternative, streetwear & 20's-50's vintage than straight vintage like the last place - and TBH its much more up my street. It shall also have an in house tattoo studio very soon so that's all exciting stuff 

Third - I have started a blog/online magazine along with the girl who is one half of Mr & Mrs Doom entitled

Bodybuilding PinUps | Bodybuilding isn't just for Barbies - From Bettie Page to Bodybuilding Stage and everything inbetween

The initial post a few days ago explains pretty much what its all about - essentially it's a one stop shop for girls who lift (be that for fun, fitness, shape, bodybuilding comps, powerlifting comps or anything else) and are interested in (or would like to learn about) the vintage/alternative/rockabilly pin up look....... or to take it from another angle - it is also for girls who are into the vintage/alternative/pin up look, who would like to learn more about the bodybuilding diet, training and lifestyle and how to get themselves in shape 

I'm intending on writing various articles (on both subjects) and there will also be regular training/diet related posts from myself and Mrs Doom, as well as interviews, article contributions and tutorials from some very inspirational female bodybuilders, powerlifters, pin up models and vintage stylists (hair, make up & clothes) plus several others such as burlesque and caberet style performers etc.

The biggest and most scary thing I've done since setting it up (as has Mrs Doom), is to upload pictures of myself in my current, completely untrained and undieted state. I won't lie....... I never want to have to do that again. It was not enjoyable.

However - it does make us accountable, and it also will hopefully encourage some of the ladies reading and following it 

I am doing all my own planning/training/diet etc, and I am also doing Nickys (Mrs Doom) who has never done anything even remotely similar to this before. She's super-keen which helps immensely - as you all know, it can be hard enough to drag your own arse to the gym sometimes without having to find the motivation for two, so in that respect I am very appreciative to have her around!

So there we have it..... Fordy is back in the room! 

What's everyone else been up to while I've been away?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Oh - And I caved and got an American Bulldog puppy from the same rescue Blue came from - expect copious puppy picture spam (except that she's now 6 months and getting kinda huuuuuuge!  )


----------



## FelonE1

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh - And I caved and got an American Bulldog puppy from the same rescue Blue came from - expect copious puppy picture spam (except that she's now 6 months and getting kinda huuuuuuge!  )


Lovely dogs


----------



## Zara-Leoni

FelonE said:


> Lovely dogs


They're awesome 

A piece of advice to the world of dog owners though..... If you have a dog in season don't bother with "doggy diapers" as they're useless and just fall off arrrggghh!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Zara-Leoni said:


> They're awesome
> 
> A piece of advice to the world of dog owners though..... If you have a dog in season don't bother with "doggy diapers" as they're useless and just fall off arrrggghh!!!


lol those just look daft anyway!

Our vet took too much off one of my dogs claws last night, píssed blood all over. We wrapped it in a plaster last night 



Looks well annoyed and nothing like a frenchie in that pic


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TELBOR said:


> lol those just look daft anyway!
> 
> Our vet took too much off one of my dogs claws last night, píssed blood all over. We wrapped it in a plaster last night
> 
> View attachment 172641
> 
> 
> Looks well annoyed and nothing like a frenchie in that pic


Awwwwwww!!!!! Bless!!!!

Aye they look ridiculous but so is the mess!! :-/


----------



## Zara-Leoni

On a non dog related note - I'm stuck like an upside down turtle this morning unable tho move due to some fairly outrageously bad DOMS in the abs & glutes. Days like this I need a maid and a chauffeur lol!!


----------



## FelonE1

Zara-Leoni said:


> They're awesome
> 
> A piece of advice to the world of dog owners though..... If you have a dog in season don't bother with "doggy diapers" as they're useless and just fall off arrrggghh!!!


Agreed. My dog is in season now and them things are crap


----------



## Zara-Leoni

FelonE said:


> Agreed. My dog is in season now and them things are crap


How do you cope??? Just keep her off the furniture etc? Any advice? I've always had male dogs my whole life this is the first girl I've had - bit of a shock to the system lol!


----------



## FelonE1

Zara-Leoni said:


> How do you cope??? Just keep her off the furniture etc? Any advice? I've always had male dogs my whole life this is the first girl I've had - bit of a shock to the system lol!


Lol it's hard work. Keep her off the furniture and we're constantly scrubbing the carpet and mopping rhe floor. Bloody pain


----------



## Zara-Leoni

FelonE said:


> Lol it's hard work. Keep her off the furniture and we're constantly scrubbing the carpet and mopping rhe floor. Bloody pain


Urgh


----------



## FelonE1

Zara-Leoni said:


> Urgh


Haha


----------



## Skye666

Love the blog Zara..and good to have u posting again 

Re the dogs in season I got this amazing little thing from pet smart for my little yorkie. It's made of material shaped like a triangle with hole for the tale so u slip tail through the hole then from the bit under tummy it has like connectors onto back so no slipping. Before placing it on it has a little pocket type thing u slide a little sanitary towel into YES REALLY!! Lol so once it's on it dosnt slip coz it's in this little pocket..works a treat. Il see if I can find what they are called.


----------



## 25434

Hey there Zara, it's good to see you again and I'll be reading your blog too as I need a bit of an **** kick at the moment. Still training of course but got a bit "lost" you might say, hehe. Although I've always been a bit willy nilly with my training anyway.

May I wish you best of everything......


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Skye666 said:


> Love the blog Zara..and good to have u posting again
> 
> Re the dogs in season I got this amazing little thing from pet smart for my little yorkie. It's made of material shaped like a triangle with hole for the tale so u slip tail through the hole then from the bit under tummy it has like connectors onto back so no slipping. Before placing it on it has a little pocket type thing u slide a little sanitary towel into YES REALLY!! Lol so once it's on it dosnt slip coz it's in this little pocket..works a treat. Il see if I can find what they are called.


Cheers chick - those were what I was looking for but there were only nappies. She's getting spayed before her next season so fingers crossed this will be over soon and the last time I have to deal with it! For overnight tonight am gonna put her harness on and try attach the nappy to the harness to keep it on. What a faff...... Lol!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Flubs said:


> Hey there Zara, it's good to see you again and I'll be reading your blog too as I need a bit of an **** kick at the moment. Still training of course but got a bit "lost" you might say, hehe. Although I've always been a bit willy nilly with my training anyway.
> 
> May I wish you best of everything......


Hello you - I'm enjoying the blog but not enjoying Wordpress! What a heap of **** that is ffs....... Going to have to move it to something more user friendly I think..... :-/


----------



## Zara-Leoni

SO.

Strength is coming back with a vengence 

I'm already not a kick in the ass off where I was when I dropped out years ago..... If this is my starting point then bring it on..... hehehe! :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

So. Training is going spectacularly well - strength is up in every single exercise and I reckon within 1-2 weeks I'll be up to previous strength on the majority of exercises, and max 4 week on deadlift, bench etc. 

Anyone got any exciting news? Where is everyone these days lol..... @winger? @hackskii ?


----------



## hackskii

Retired and not happy, just need something to do, a new path.

Might go back to work actually, just to keep busy, madness with loss of direction.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bodybuilding PinUps | Bodybuilding isn't just for Barbies - From Bettie Page to Bodybuilding Stage and Everything Inbetween update.....

Finally won the battle of wits against sodding wordpress (grr) and have managed to figure out how to create content within the menu headers I created (about Zara-Leoni, about Nicky Doom etc). Let me tell you, wordpress is NOT user friendly! :-/

Anyway, for anyone interested, here are the most recent menu pages updated:

https://bodybuildingpinups.wordpress.com/zara-leoni-ford-bhs-pi-hnd-hm-dist/

https://bodybuildingpinups.wordpress.com/cutiecool-nails-mr-mrs-doom/

And the most recent blog post from Nicky Doom.....

https://bodybuildingpinups.wordpress.com/2015/06/08/digging-deep-when-its-the-last-thing-you-want-to-do/

Lots of new blogs and articles coming over the next week or so


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Retired and not happy, just need something to do, a new path.
> 
> Might go back to work actually, just to keep busy, madness with loss of direction.


Maybe you need a hobby? x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Oh yeah.... there is also a FB page:

https://www.facebook.com/bodybuildingpinups

An instagram page:

https://instagram.com/bodybuildingpinups/

And twitter:

https://twitter.com/bbuildingpinups

I'm bored haha...... (supposed to be writing diets..... oopsie!)


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Sitting wasting time on UK-M when I'm supposed to be writing out diet plans..... some things never change haha!

Back day tomorrow - usually I love it but I'm slightly sulking since I can't lift like I used to yet, so am just gonna feel like a puny weakling. Glad am training in the mornings when not many people are around lol!


----------



## Greshie

Zara-Leoni said:


> Sitting wasting time on UK-M when I'm supposed to be writing out diet plans..... some things never change haha!
> 
> Back day tomorrow - usually I love it but I'm slightly sulking since I can't lift like I used to yet, so am just gonna feel like a puny weakling. Glad am training in the mornings when not many people are around lol!


I hate diet plans too ... specially since there are no end of training plans on the internet that can be pillaged but diet plans are either American focused and/or only have 1 day's meals in them ...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Greshie said:


> I hate diet plans too ... specially since there are no end of training plans on the internet that can be pillaged but diet plans are either American focused and/or only have 1 day's meals in them ...


I'm training/doing diets for some ppl other than myself (my training partner is one, plus I am doing some PT work at Gracemount now)..... tbh I've never thought to look online at what other ppl do - I've always worked them out based on what I know and do myself. I'm probably missing a trick haha! I am however planning to create a post on here soon regarding eating/supplements for people of an age that their hormones are no longer working in their favour (to ask advice rather than offer it).....


----------



## Omen669

Hey, great journal.

Bodybuilding pinups is a great concept.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Omen669 said:


> Hey, great journal.
> 
> Bodybuilding pinups is a great concept.


Thank you


----------



## Greshie

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'm training/doing diets for some ppl other than myself (my training partner is one, plus I am doing some PT work at Gracemount now)..... tbh I've never thought to look online at what other ppl do - I've always worked them out based on what I know and do myself. I'm probably missing a trick haha! I am however planning to create a post on here soon regarding eating/supplements for people of an age that their hormones are no longer working in their favour (to ask advice rather than offer it).....


No you just have more experience than me on all this, and as for nutrition, I get lost after the first mention of macros and percentages of fats to carbs etc ... never having had to bother with anything like that for nigh on 53 years until... well until I started training four years ago !

I shall look forward to your post though :thumbup1:

ps all is quiet now thankfully... the furballs were running riot earlier whilst I was watching tv :angry: , and of course with the conservatory always open to the lounge they have more space to riot through


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Greshie said:


> No you just have more experience than me on all this, and as for nutrition, I get lost after the first mention of macros and percentages of fats to carbs etc ... never having had to bother with anything like that for nigh on 53 years until... well until I started training four years ago !
> 
> I shall look forward to your post though :thumbup1:
> 
> ps all is quiet now thankfully... the furballs were running riot earlier whilst I was watching tv :angry: , and of course with the conservatory always open to the lounge they have more space to riot through


Ohhhhh how me & these furbabies wish we had a conservatory!! My little horrors are subdued tonight as its pretty cold tonight so I put the gas fire on in the livingroom (just on low) and they are all sprawled upside down in front of it!!


----------



## Omen669

Zara-Leoni said:


> Thank you


Been on facebook lately..........................


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Omen669 said:


> Been on facebook lately..........................


Errr yup. Have I missed something....?


----------



## Omen669

Zara-Leoni said:


> Errr yup. Have I missed something....?


You may have had a message from old member?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Omen669 said:


> You may have had a message from old member?


Nope.....?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Omen669 said:


> You may have had a message from old member?


Found it - it went to spam lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Omen669 said:


> You may have had a message from old member?


I've got that same t-shirt as you have in your profile pic haha! :lol:


----------



## Omen669

Zara-Leoni said:


> I've got that same t-shirt as you have in your profile pic haha! :lol:


Top Dad??


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Omen669 said:


> Top Dad??


You need to un-wrinkle your clothing in photos :lol:


----------



## Omen669

Zara-Leoni said:


> You need to un-wrinkle your clothing in photos :lol:


Ironing is for girls


----------



## MrsDoom

Zara-Leoni said:


> So. Training is going spectacularly well - strength is up in every single exercise and I reckon within 1-2 weeks I'll be up to previous strength on the majority of exercises, and max 4 week on deadlift, bench etc.
> 
> Anyone got any exciting news? Where is everyone these days lol..... @winger? @hackskii ?


you're certainly kicking my ass


----------

